# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Twoshadows' Dream Journal

## Twoshadows

Time to start...

My first LD:

April 19, 2006 4:50am 

I just had my first Lucid Dream a few minutes ago. 

In the dream I was lying in bed. Suddenly something felt funny in my mouth. I felt my teeth with my tongue and, sure enough, my upper left bicuspid was cracked and loose. I pulled a piece of the tooth out of my mouth, thinking, "I can't believe this is happening!" Then I thought, "That's it! I don't believe this is happening. This must be a dream. This always happens in my dreams." [NOTE: This was the dream sign I kept telling myself I needed to recognize because it happens so often in my dreams. And I have now started using this as a reality check during the day...to feel if my tooth is loose].


Nothing else strange happened, but at that point I knew I was in a dream, and I realized I was lucid. 

As one might expect, I got very excited. I then thought about this website and how it says that when people first start having these experiences, they get so excited that they wake up. Well, as soon as I thought that, I felt myself wake up. 

Next thing I knew I was lying in bed saying, "Darn." But then I reached up and felt that same tooth. It was still loose. I had had a false awakening. I was still in the dream. I finished pulling out the tooth, and took a moment to sit and think about what was happening. Some of my thoughts were: So this is what it feels like to be in a dream and know it is a dream. It feels amazingly like real-life...yet there is a difference that I can&#39;t quite pin-point. Okay, what I really need to do is to try to float". 

I concentrated on the feeling I have had in dreams where I have floated. Next thing I knew I was floating (horizontal...because I had been laying down). At this point I really wanted to get outside. Too many of my recent flying dreams had taken place indoors (what a waste). I wanted to fly high. 

I floated out of the bedroom. Suddenly there was a little neighbor girl there pulling on me and asking for her ball. I reached in my pocket and pulled out a little pink bouncy ball and gave it to her. She took it and went away. [Note: Since this makes no sense to me, it shows that my subconscious mind was still doing its thing. If I were more lucid I'm sure I would have noticed that this was strange-- or that it wouldn't have happened at all.] 

I floated to the back door. As I reached for the door handle, I thought, "I don't want it to be cold outside...I can control that too, can't I?" I pulled the door open and floated out and took off flying. The weather was perfect. It was early morning...cool, but not cold. 

All around me the music from Peter Pan started playing, "You can fly...you can fly...you can fly...". I was feeling so happy that I started singing along. [Note: I remember thinking "I hope I am not singing in real life in bed and waking everyone up". I think that shows how lucid I really was...not forgetting that my real body was still laying in bed somewhere else.] 

I flew up over some trees, and grabbed some leaves off the top of a really tall one and told myself to fly higher. I did for moment, then the next thing I knew I was back near the ground. I told myself I had the power to go higher. And I was then able to go quite high. I looked down and could see the roads. I remember thinking, "I'm glad I have done Google Earth so much so I know what this is all supposed to look like from above". 

I decided I wanted to travel. I started following the highway, but realized that I was going to have to learn to fly faster or I wouldn't have time to get anywhere before I woke up. 


And sure enough, at that point I did wake up. 

But I didn't really mind. I was truly excited. I now knew that lucid dreaming was possible for me. And that this was just the beginning.

----------


## Twoshadows

Instead of trying to go back and filling inthe missing places. I'll just go from here.

Last night I went to bed visualizing myself floating. The feeling of floating was so familiar, for a moment I almost thought I was in my dream already and expecting myself to float. I was hoping that floating would be the dream sign that triggered lucidity.

But instead of dreaming about floating, I had a dream completely different than any I have had before. I dreamed I was having someone else's dream. It was supposedly of a guy who was a great Lucid Dreamer, and I had somehow gotten into his dreams. Since this was the first dream of the night, I don't have very good detail on it. Just images of a street. And this peculiar feeling.

The only other dream I remember was that I was traveling with my mom and sister. We then got these apartments. I wasn't in the same one as my mom or sister. I was two doors down. But I was wishing I was next door so we could just open the adjoining door and see each other without going outside.  Not a very exciting dream.

I know I had more dreams but my recall wasn't very good last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay I decided to go back and fill in a couple of dreams from the past week or so. These are the ones that stood out.

In real life we had bought the movie King Kong. We didn't have time to watch it that night, but that didn't stop me from having a dream about it.

In the dream I was in a  big house (supposedly mine) and I looked out the window and there was a small version of King Kong  (maybe 10 feet) climbing on our neighbor's house. I tried not to freak out, and was trying to decide what to do when KK came over to my house and started to try to break in. I knew it was only a matter of time, so I waited for him to go around to the back side of the house, and when he did I ran out to the car.

Surprisingly, not only did I make it to the car,  I had the keys, the keys opened the lock, the car started, and I was able to drive away. 

That was one example of several "nightmares" that "turned out fine". I was wondering if this had something to do with myself becoming more aware in my dreams.

The second of that type happened the night after I watched the movie King Kong.

In the dream I was the girl KK liked so he was carrying me around. I didn't seem to mind. Then he set me down to go off to do something. The T-Rex rushed in and grabbed me (with its "hand"). KK sees this and rushes back to rescue me and a big fight breaks out where I am stuck in the middle. Finally the T-Rex sets me down so it can fight better.

At that point I decide I need to take off. I didn't want to stick around in case KK didn't win. So I start running up the street (this was taking place in the backyard of the house I grew up in. Somehow it was big enough for all this). I'm trying to run, but I am going super slow (this should have triggered lucidity as it is one of my dream signs...but it didn't). I finally figure out that I can run a whole lot faster if I run backwards! I run to the end of the block and decide to hide in this strip of land between the backyards that belongs to the city. I climb the fence and jump down. It is almost like a freeway underpass. I suddenly realize that it is full of homeless guys. They start looking at me with lust in their eyes and start to surround me.  At this point I started screaming at the top of my lungs. 

The next thing I know I see something big moving through the trees toward me. It was KK, and he was there to rescue me. I call to him and the homeless guys look at KK in terror and rush off.  And that was the end.  Another nightmare with a happy ending.


The third dream was one where I was in the desert with my mom. We were out in the middle of nowhere. We suddenly watch as this storm forms and a tornado forms right in front of us. We look around for a place to hide and see a house that is under construction. We rush in and find some exposed plumbing pipes and brace ourselves around them. The tornado rips the house up from over us. But we are miraculously untouched. I don't even remember feeling scared in that dream. Was like I knew it would turn out okay.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember a single dream in its entirety. Just funny little clips and images.

From early dreams I remember I had two friends in the dream-- Kim B and Neisha J. But I don't remember what we were doing. Maybe something with music.

Then there was something about a church activity.

Then my childhood best friend and I were talking to some tourists about what they could do in this area.


Then she and I were watching a bigfoot/sasquatch clip on the internet.

I know there was much more, but I didn't write it down during the night or upon awakening. So this is all that's left.
 ::shakehead2:: 

I'll edit this if anything else comes back.

Okay, I did remember something. It is super gross, so I won't go into detail. The key word, though, is "parasites"....Eeeeewwwwwww.

----------


## Twoshadows

Another night of fragmented dreams.  I can't remember a single whole dream, just bits and pieces from many dreams.  So here are the images that I remember.

One of the later in the night dreams....I was watching the sky and I suddenly saw these military jets. They started to fly in a spiral, like they were putting on a show. Then more came and they all started to spiral. It was pretty cool looking.

That dream progressed and I _was_ a fighter jet in a computer game--which is strange since I really don't play many computer games. But as the jet I was blowing up things....strange things like skeletons and unicorns. And that was pretty much it for that dream.

Another dream earlier in the night..... I was out on a boat in the ocean with some teachers. And I remember there was some excitement over a mechanical shark being spotted in the water. Odd...

Then there was a long dream...but again, I can only remember little bits. There was this big T-Rex, and it was fighting a Stegosaurous. But it wasn't real. It was part of a show or something. I was sitting in a seat, but then got up. Someone took my place, and I was feeling a little mad that they took my seat. I had to sit a few chairs down. Then we were all singing....

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several dreams last night, but one stood out. It was influenced by the fact that I watched an episode of Smallville last night.

In the dream I had done something that really pissed Lionel Luthor off. He had somehow gotten ahold of me, and I was in his car with him being held against my will. He talked to me in that way he does. And he gave me two choices. One was he could kill me right then and there. The other involved betraying my friends and possible getting them killed.  Betraying my friends wasn't an option, but I didn't want to be killed either. I felt horribly trapped. I wanted out. I couldn't come up with any way to get myself out of this. I tried to talk to Lionel and change his mind, to try to get him to feel sympathy towards me. But it didn't work. I finally said the only thing I could. "I guess you are going to have to kill me."

As soon as I said that, this feeling of terror came over me. I started shaking and tears filled my eyes. I couldn't believe that in just a moment my life would be over. I wondered if it would hurt to die.  And there were so many things I still wanted to do in life. And many people I didn't want to leave yet. I wasn't ready for this.

Lionel then takes out a gun. Everything is like in slow motion. I see the gun come up to my head. I am praying..."Please let this be fast....please let this not hurt". I feel the cold tip of the gun against my temple. I feel my tears running down my cheeks.

And then he laughs.....

He puts the gun down and says that it wouldn't be any fun to end it so quickly.  I feel the overwhelming emotions of both relief and anger at the same time.

He takes me to this public place. He has a stack of important papers that supposedly gives him permission to publicly execute me.   He lets me sit at this picnic-type table while he gets things ready. I am still feeling shaky and ready to burst out in tears any second.

I suddenly look over and I see G and L D at the next table. I go sit by them and tearfully tell them what is about to happen to me. They are very concerned and say they will pray with me. It is a very nice prayer and at the end G says it is not my time to go yet. He then suddenly snatches up Lionel's important papers and slaps some money down on the table. This doesn't make sense outside of the dream...but in the dream this was pure genius. In doing this he was somehow able to buy my freedom and there was nothing Lionel could do at this point legally , especially now that he had made this public.

I had this feeling of relief like you couldn't believe, and I was feeling very thankful to God who I know had saved me. 

I woke up after that and contemplated this dream for a long time. I had experienced many very intense feelings. This was a dream I felt I needed to remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very interesting dreams and Great recall.  ::goodjob2:: 

You should be on your way to lucidity before you know it.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Oneironaut,

I was just thinking how this dream reminded me of another dream I had several years ago. In fact, I can remember the exact day....Sept 11, 2001 (just minutes before I was awakend with a call telling me about the attacks).

In this dream I was also taken hostage by a guy. I was taken in his car, and he told me he was going to kill me. I remember thinking, "But I'm a girl, I'm pretty...I'm a very nice person. He wouldn't want to kill me if he had a chance to get to know me."

How could someone kill someone they didn't know...in cold blood...?

Like the other dream I tried to talk my way out of this.    I looked at him...my eyes pleading.  And I remember him laughing and pulling the trigger.

And everything went dark.

----------


## Twoshadows

While I'm at it I will share the other dream that I had Sept 11, 2001.  You know how everyone remembers where they were when they heard about the attacks...well, I also vividly remember the dreams I had that morning right before I heard about it.

This was before the dream I just shared where I was killed.

In this dream I knew that there was a nuclear bomb about to go off. I was the only one that knew it was coming. I was by this cave, and I knew that the only way to be saved when the bomb exploded was to be in the cave. I remember screaming to everyone to get in the cave. I wanted to save as many people as I could, but no one listened to me. It was terrifying and frustrating.

I finally ran into the cave by myself and went deep inside. At one point I knew that it had come...and I was afraid that I was the only person left alive.

These were interesting and eerie dreams to have right before finding about about the attacks.  The feelings I had just had about "impending disaster", "knowing many people had just died", and "killing in cold blood" came right back to me....and stayed with me while I watched the news.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several dreams again last night.  A couple had to do with traveling. In one of the early dreams I was traveling with my friend E (I know why I dreamed this. He works for the airlines and is always traveling. Recently he showed me pics from his trip to Egypt and I said, "Next time take me with you!" And he said "Okay, sure."  But I have a feeling that's just wishful thinking. But in the dream I got to go.) I think we went to Sri Lanka. I don't remember much.

Second dream:  I think this dream was unrelated to the first. I was in an airport and suddenly there was a big explosion. I was close enough to see several people get caught in it and die. It was pretty awful. We then were evacuated to go to a big building across the street where we had to stay until the airport was secured and things would be up and running again.

I had to put my bags in a shopping cart. We had walk on a pedestrian bridge over a busy street. It was steep, and the ground was icy, and my cart kept slipping, and I had trouble getting it up and over.

We all crowded into a big building. There was a big open area that had a lot of folding chairs. I found an empty one and sat and waited. To pass the time, the people started singing.

----------


## Twoshadows

First WILD attempt....a Success!

May 1 2006 2:00am

I just had an amazing experience. I wrote it down on paper when I first got up, but then decided to get it right on the computer. Here it is:

I was awaken at about 12:15 and was having trouble falling back asleep, so I got up and did a few things and then laid back down in bed. Laying awake in bed at night has always frustrated me. I feel like I am wasting time, yet I know I need to try to sleep.

But this time I thought I would make use of this time. I decided to try to WILD. It had been quite a while since I had read about WILDing, so I wasn't really sure what to do. I did remember something about counting down back from one hundred while laying real still. I figured it was worth a try since there was nothing to lose.

So I got in a comfortable position on my back and slowly counted down from one hundred. But I kept having itches and found myself scratching them. I got down to one and started again. 

At about 50 I thought, "This isn't working. I must be forgetting to do something." So I stopped counting. I laid there for a few more minutes and then I suddenly felt very sleepy. I figured I'd try one more time. 

This time I didn't even count. I just laid there staring at the ceiling and focused on the feeling of myself becoming more and more "detatched" from my body. I heard a noise that was like a "hum", and I saw the ceiling "bouncing". Or maybe I was the one bouncing. Which ever it was, the ceiling would come closer then go back, then closer and then back, until finally I reached out my hand to see if I could "physically" feel it. Sure enough, I _could_ feel it...even the texture of the plaster. 

When that happened I knew that I had successfully WILDed and I was in a Lucid Dream.

I did the first thing that seems to come naturally for me in LDs. I flew out of bed and down toward the door. This time it was still dark outside. I remembered that in my last LD I was able to control the weather so it wasn't cold outside. I did the same in this dream. I opened the door and flew out in the not-so-cold night. 

I could see the house lights and street lights around me as I started to fly higher. Finally I looked over toward the city and saw all the city lights. I realized that this was not my city, but a much larger city. I decided it didn't matter. In this dream my house was on some sort of hill overlooking the downtown area. I had to fly across the hill before the ground dropped away, and I was over all the city lights. That was pretty cool.

But then everything changed. I wasn't expecting this. My last LD seemed so perfectly real except for the fact that I was flying. But this one got a little strange. I was suddenly in a big dark room flying over these board games. Everything was huge, like I was the size of a fly in comparison. I didn't like it. I wanted to go back outside. I tried to change that, but was frustrated that I couldn't. I also wanted to see other people, since my LDs don't seem to have other people in them (except for that little girl that just passed through in the other one). But I couldn't make anyone show up.

I decided to try one more thing. I remembered that the Lucid Dream task for April was to swallow a goldfish (It didn't dawn on me that I was now at least an hour into May). So I decided that I would fly into the next room, and that I would see a fish tank full of goldfish by the wall. And....yes.....this time I was able to do it.

So there it was...this fish tank in an otherwise empty room. I landed on the floor beside it and looked at the fish. There were about 8 in the tank. They were a little more like Koi than the typical goldfish, but I figured that I had done pretty well considering this was only my second LD. They were all about 3 inches long and white in color with little spots of gold and black.

When I had read about this task I had wondered if "dream goldfish" felt or tasted anything like real goldfish. I was actually very curious to find out. I stuck my hand in the water and grabbed one. To my dismay, it felt exactly like a real fish...cold, wet, and slightly slimy. Without looking at it closely, I popped it in my mouth.

I stood there for a moment not knowing what to do next. I had hoped that once I got it into my mouth I could wish it into a cookie and chew it up and swallow it. But instead I had a very large, very real goldfish wiggling around in my mouth. It was too big to swallow whole. Yet the idea of chewing it was too gross to consider.

I finally thought, "If I can make myself fly in a dream, I certainly can make myself swallow a goldfish!" and with that, I swallowed.

The huge goldfish went about halfway down my throat before stopping. I started to gag. Unfortunately, the gagging made me wake up.

But again, I wasn't upset. I suddenly realized the significance of what I had just accomplished....my first WILD....and how easy it had come.

I had felt slightly frustrated that a week and a half had gone by since my first LD, and I had nothing else close to an LD since then.....until now.

I am definitely going to try this again.

----------


## Twoshadows

May 1 continued...

I want to write down everything leading up to this WILD because there may be something I need to remember.

I had been out of state the last two nights attending a seminar. I actually had been hoping to have an LD while at the hotel. I thought that maybe since I was not in my own bed I would wake up more at night giving me a chance to not sleep so hard and let me be more aware of my dreams. But darn those Marriot hotels--they have beds that are too comfortable--I slept like a log all night and had minimal dream recall.

I had to drive back all day yesterday. The drive was rather stressful. There was rain and strong gusts of wind. Three deer ran out in front of me that I almost hit. It was rather unnerving. I had passed at least a dozen freshly killed deer on the side of the road. 

I also ran over the the top of two chipmonks and a squirrel, but miraculously they were all between the wheels and weren't harmed.

Anyway, at about 3:00 I took a Vivarin to keep me alert for the remainder of the drive.

Surprisingly I was tired fairly early that night. But I guess it is not that surprising since I had had an exhausting last few days. I think I went to sleep at 10:00--then awakened at 12:15. It is earlier in the night than I've heard is ideal for a WILD. But I guess if it works, that's all that matters.

----------


## Twoshadows

I went to bed with the window open again and the ceiling fan on medium. Those were the conditions for the previous night's WILD.

I had a few dreams. Nothing stands out until the end of one. In the dream there was a knock at the door. I went to get it. Our front door has these side glass panels that you can see out of. I remember seeing a man's boots through it so I knew that it was a man at the door.   But when I opened it, I was shocked. There, standing before me was my dog, now about seven feet tall standing upright on his back legs. That image was so startling that I instantly woke up. 

I looked at the clock....3:24.   A good time for WILD, I thought.  But I was tired. I didn't want to get out of bed to keep awake for a period of time. So for a little while I tried to just lay in bed and think, while trying to keep my eyes open.

I wasn't extrememly motivated, though. Part of me didn't want to try to WILD.  The previous night's WILD had left me with this incredible feeling.....the feeling that I now KNEW how to do it. That my life would be forever changed because of it, and my new ability. I wanted to revel a little while longer in that "high" before chancing a possible failure.

So I finally let myself just drift back into a normal sleep with more normal dreams, none of which was even exciting enough to remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had my third Lucid Dream last night. Last night marks the two week anniversary since my first LD. So three in two weeks...I'm happy with that.

I am slightly frustrated because recall wasn't very good on this one. I didn't think that that would happen to me on a lucid dream, especially this early on.

I had awakened at about 5:00, and had decided to WILD. Wednesdays are a sleep-in day for me, so I thought it might work. But it was hard to concentrate. I had the window open, and it was already getting light, and there were dogs barking, and the birds were all singing so loudly. I finally decided that I wouldn't WILD. But as usual, I was hoping that I would DILD.

So I did fall back asleep and start some normal dreams. In one of the dreams I was flying. Not by myself, but in some sort of open topped flying car. And I was with several other people. Recall on that part of the dream is poor.

 It was doing this flying that triggered lucidity. I remember thinking, "This is a dream. I'm Lucid." And the next thing I knew I was out flying on my own.

Yesterday, I had made it my goal that if I had an LD I would work on changing scenery...and if that didn't work I would patch a hole in a bucket (May's Lucid Task).

And this is where I wish I could remember details; I do remember being sucessful to the point of changing things so that I was instantly _really_ high in the sky. I have never been that high in any dream. Comparing it to Google Earth, I would say that I was about 15,000+ feet altitude...which is pretty amazing for me since my normal flying altitude in dreams is a couple of hundred feet tops.And that is basically all I remember of the lucid part of that dream. I somehow lost lucidity and went to other dreams that involved my grandma and having a toothache.

But knowing I had a lucid dream at all makes me happy, and it makes me realize that this is starting to become more natural. And that it will only get better from here.

----------


## Twoshadows

I wanted to WILD again last night. I tried to make the conditons right. I woke up at 3:00, but then fell back asleep until 4:00. Tried to start but at that point was too awake. By the time it was close to 5:00, I knew that my alarm would be going off within the hour so I figured it would be a waste to start an LD only to have my alarm go off right as things got good. So I let myself drift off into normal sleep. 

I dreamed that I was going somewhere in a big building. I was in the elevator with my sister. Suddenly the elevator cable broke and the elevator started falling. I reached out and held my sisters hands because I figued there was a good chance we would die.

But at the last minute I realized that there was this cable inside the elevator that in an emergency you could pull it and it would slow a falling elevator down. We we both pulled it and the elevator was suddenly going back up.

Of course at the top it starts falling back down again and we go through this whole thing again. The next time we made it to the top the door opens and two more girls get in. For some reason I was distacted and didn't warn them about the problem this certain elevator was having...and it starts falling again.

Finally it pauses long enough on the first floor that I tell everyone to get out quick. So we all did.

For some reason we were the only people in the building, but now there is a huge group of reporters and other media waiting at the front door to get in and find out about our ordeal.

It was at this point I realized that I don't have my jeans on...just underwear (so typical for my dreams that I don't even wonder how this happened.) I see that there is a pile of clothes, and I know that my jeans are in there somewhere. I pull out a pair that looks like mine only to find out when I try to put them on that they are child-sized. The next pair...the same. Finally I pull out a pair that is too big and white with this dorky micky mouse pattern all over it. But since the people are coming in the doors now, I decide to slip them on fast and hold them up around me, realizing that I was going to look really silly, but it was better than no jeans at all.

And then my alarm went off.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had an odd dream last night.  A first for me (and I have dreamed a lot of dreams).

I dreamed that I was a 14 year old boy.  I was with these other teenage boys and talking and hanging out.  At one point I remember looking in the mirror and noticing that I had "peach fuzz".  It was kind of a big deal. I was wondering if it was enough for me to shave.  What a funny thing for me to dream. [It's been a long time since I have been 14....and I have never been a boy].

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bunch of weird dreams last night that seemed to take hours. But I didn't think about them when I got up, now too much time has passed and I don't remember the details. But I'll write what I do remember.

First was another dream that had Lionel Luther in it. Don't ask me why. I haven't even been watching Smallville lately. Maybe that other dream with him was so very intense it lead to me having this dream. For me, one dream often leads to another similar dream.

I can't remember how this started. But it was like we were competing and fighting. Then I finally said to him. "Forget this...let me just work _with_ you." He was still mean, but I said, "Dang it, if I'm going to be on your side you'd better be nice to me." And it seems he was after that. That is a very brief summary of a very long involved dream. Hate when I can't remember.

The Second dream was even longer. But I don't remember much either....just little parts and images. I was watching a hot air ballon in the sky.  Then stuff happened I don't remember. Then I looked in the sky and saw this huge vulture bird with what was left of the balloon in its beak. This was no ordinary 30 foot bird.  I knew that it was intelligent and evil and cunning and it was looking for me (funny how in real life I am a nobody, but in dreams I am the one that the enemy is _always_ looking for.....lol).

The bird sees me, and I run into this protected building the bird can't come into. But I know that it is out there... looking for a way. I am suddenly not alone. There are other people hiding. One is MM. MM sees me and says, "We will be more disguised, and it will be less likely to recognize us if we pretend we are engaged" (What an odd plan for my mind to come up with). Then he takes me in his arms and starts kissing me. We are suddenly in a hotel and he takes me into a room... and it is obvious he is taking the "engaged" thing seriously. At one point he talks about getting married for real. I remember thinking that his family is rich and powerful, but not very nice.  I agree to marry him, but wonder what I am getting myself into.

Just a note: I hardly know MM and have never had any romantic feelings about him...so where in the world did this dream come from??

LOL.....

----------


## Twoshadows

More forgotten dreams....

I do remember my last one. It was more like watching a movie. It was about this guy who was having to hide for some reason. He was a good looking guy from Australia. He came here to the US and was having to change his accent from Australian to a British. I'm not sure why he didn't just change it to an American accent to blend in even more. Who knows why my mind does what it does in dreams.

Anyway, some stuff happens that I don't remember. But I do know that I was now in the dream. But it was still like watching a movie. I knew that it was a romance. And I had this feeling of anticipation.

We were at the beach and climbing up some sand dunes, and it got very steep--almost completely vertical. I noticed that there this other girl with us. The guy and the other girl made it to the top, and I just couldn't do it. I started trying to cut across sideways, but I kept slipping down the sand. It was then it suddenly dawned on me that I was not the main character in the love story. It was the other girl.  I was devastated.

And then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had my fourth   last night. It wasn't as detailed as the first two, but more like the third. BUt like I have said before any LD means I am making progress.

The lucid part comes near the end of a very involved, very forgotten dream. I do remember that King Kong (yes, here he is again in my dreams) was chasing me. I was at the shore of a lake, and I ran into the water in a cove and tried to hide under the water under a lip on the rocks.

I realized that there was no way I could hold my breath long enough to make this a worthwhile hiding place. And then suddenly it hit me. Yes I could! I had read many people's LD where one of their dream signs was to breath under water. I took a little breath. It worked. I was in a dream. 

 King Kong forgotten I flew up out of the water. But where was I? I was in a big dark room again (like LD #2). Instead of board games it was all lit up with black lights. It reminded me of the dark rides at Disneyland, where everything has a flourescent glow. I flew around for a little while inside the big room. I wanted to get outside, but I don't remember a lot of conscious thought like in my first two LD's.

I did remember thinking about other people's LD where they said "Clarity" to sharpen it up. I tried it. But I didn't get much of a change with that.

Then I remember thinking, "I'm going to wake up before anything good happens in this LD." And sure enough, I felt myself wake up. I watched as the room become light, and the flourescent lighting was gone, and I was in just a normal room. Of course, this was a False Awakening, but I didn't realize at the time.


At that point I went on to other non-lucid dreams. Because I didn't wake up, my recall isn't as good on this dream. And that's a good point--my first two LDs seem so clear and vivid. It may be because I woke up immediately after each of those dreams and wrote them down. The third and fourth aren't as clear. Both of those went on to other dreams before I was able to wake up and review the LD in my mind. I'm sure that makes a difference.

I need to try for more of the first kind.

----------


## Twoshadows

Fifth Lucid Dream

This makes LDs two nights in a row. Pretty cool.

I went to bed at around 11:00 and got up at 5:45. I wasn\'t planning on going back sleep, but at 7:45 or so I laid down again for a little power nap. And I had this dream.

It started as a non-lucid dream. I was driving up a hill in my car. I was looking for a graveyard. (I have a friend in Rhode Island who I have been doing some research with involving graveyards in RI. And this had to do with that research.)

As I was driving I suddenly thought, "Wait a minute--how is it that I am acutally in RI ????"

 At that point I realized that I was in a dream and that I was now lucid. I remember thinking "Hey, this is getting easier. It doesn't take much to get me lucid these days".
I looked down at my arms and hands holding the steering wheel and noticed I was wearing my red long sleeved shirt. 

In all my past LDs, as soon as I find I am lucid I take off flying. But I was in a car this time driving down the road. I was actually curious about what I would do.

I decided to focus on the windshield with the intent to change the scenery outside. The road in front of me become fuzzy and then changed to clouds and sky. I was proud of myself.

I now needed to get out of the car (for some reason opening the door didn't come to mind). I wanted to make the car around me disappear. I focused again on the windshield and made the windshield disappear. That was good enough for me as I now flew straight out into the sky. I noticed it was strange that I couldn't feel the wind or the coolness of the air like in my first two LDs (That's something I have to work on. Flying isn't the same without the wind in your face).

The thought now hits me that it is not the middle of the night for my sleeping self, but somewhere near 8:00. I was afraid someone would disturb me and I would wake up, and I wasn't ready to wake up.

I knew I needed to hurry. I decided that since this dream was originally about finding a graveyard, I wanted to fly to a certain graveyard in RI (EX022). I knew from my first LD that I couldn't fly the traditional way or I would never make it in time. In fact I didn't even know where I was at the moment. I would have to instantly make myself appear there. So I concentrated once more on the sky ahead of me and tried to make it appear as Exeter, Rhode Island. It started to get fuzzy and change.Then I woke up.

I am never ready for these dreams to end.


This dreams gets me excited in several ways. 

First, it is the second lucid dream in two nights. 

Second, I didn't have to have one of my traditional dreams signs to get me lucid. It happened without a lot of thought.

Third, I was able to _remember_ my goal of trying to learn how to change scenery.

Fourth, I was actually able to do some scenery change. I'm hoping that with practice I can master it. I am getting better, and more confident with this ability.

----------


## Twoshadows

I didn't get my three in a row like I had hoped.

But I had other interesting dreams. The only one that stuck with me was I was with Walt Disney and we were building a 60 foot giraffe out of uncooked shaghetti noodles. It was pretty cool.

I had a power nap this afternoon and had a brief dream of my grandma (who has passed away) singing to me. It was very nice and comforting.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember bits of two dreams.

Dream 1

We were travelling and moving to a new house. I remember having our furnature all over the front yard and being embarrassed about that.

Dream 2

I was with a university professor and a couple of other students, and he was giving a physics lesson. But instead of being in a classroom, we were in some sort of tunnel, and there was a hole in the wall of the tunnel with something moving on the other side. At first I thought it was a river...but them it seemed like it was a train. I'm not sure what the lesson was, but it seemed significant at the time.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been really busy and have missed a few days.  I haven't had any LDs or any particularly memorable dreams, but I'll jot down the few things I remember.

In one dream I was given a pet squirrel. I was at some sort of convention and was carrying my squirrel around. I noticed other people there had chipmonks with them. Some were real and others were made out of pompoms (funny). It reminded me of the Far Side joke which says something like "Suddenly Professor [Something-or-Other] realizes he has come to the seminar without his duck"--and it shows everyone else with a duck with them.  At the end of that dream the man who gave me the squirrel decided he wanted it back. I felt really bad at first, but then realized that maybe it was for the better since I really wasn't sure how to care for a squirrel.  I'm wondering if this dream was inspired by the squirrel and chipmonks I almost ran over a couple of weeks ago.

In another dream I was taking care of a friend's baby. I was holding her and feeding her, and she was very cute.

In another I was watching some guys practicing for a play/dance.

I also had a dream where I where I got to ride on Air Force One--except it was just a little jet--but also kind of a rocket.  We landed at this place, and I was about to carry my bags off. But the pilot came to me and told me that if I left my bags aboard that I would have a better chance being allowed back on. And that I would probably like to get back on because they were going to take a trip to the moon next. I was quite excited about a chance to visit the moon.

Boy, I know I had more dreams. And I have these whispy little glimpses of some...but there really isn't anything substantial enough to write down.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a dream where we moved into a new house (seems to be a reoccuring theme for me). It was big, but had some funny things about it. One of those funny things was that the previous owners had left up some big Halloween decorations on the side of the house--big monsters made of  glittery purple cardboard.

Then the dream got complex and I don't remember how it all happened, but I was with friends discussing the possibility of being attacked by some bad guys, and they were talking about the description of the bad guys.

Then I was alone doing something (I don't remember what), and I looked over to the side of me, and I saw a car and in the car were two guys that fit the description. They were wearing these creepy masks. I knew I shouldn't panic, so I told myself to pretend I didn't see them and continue with what I was doing, then casually walk across the street to a building where all my other freinds were.

But I couldn't do it. I set down my stuff and rushed over across the street. The two guys followed. They were carrying glass bottles and smashed the ends off and tried to cut us with the broken ends. I remember being very agile in the dream and being able to avoid all their swings.  Maybe that is more of  what I noticed earlier recent dreams about having my nightmares "turning out fine".

That's all I remember of the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was awakened at 1:00 last night. I went back to bed at around 2:00. I decided that it was a good time to try to WILD.

I counted and relaxed and stared at the ceiling like before. I got to the point where I was seeing greenish lights and feeling slightly numb in the chest area. But I kept having itches, and I kept sctatching them, and I kept having to start over and over. I never got to the Sleep Paralysis stage as I was always able to keep stratching the itches.

I finally decided that I needed to get some sleep, so I turned on my side where I was more comfortable.  I hoped that I might still DILD. But I didn't. 

I did have a dream that I was talking on the phone with someone I had been wanting to talk to.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had some interesting dreams last night. I wish I rememberd all the details, but I remember enough.

*The first dream*: I was with a group of people and hiking in this canyon (don't remember details on that part). But then we were scaling this tall cliff--with no ropes. I was the last one. Everyone else made it to the top. I got to a place almost at the top, but then I got stuck. There was a lip that I had to get over, but I couldn't do it. 

I suddenly realized that I had very little foot hold and my fingers didn't have any better. I was getting tired and didn't know if I could hang on much longer.  But right as I thought I was going to fall 1000 feet back into the canyon, Jeff and Mark H were there and pulled me up by the arms.


Now I wish I could have combined that first dream with the second because in this *second dream* I knew how to float. I'm not sure why this dream didn't trigger lucidity, but it was fun nevertheless.

In this dream "floating" was an acceptable thing. It is kind of how we view "flying" on this board. Some can do it in their dreams and some cannot. It is not an unusual thing to do, yet it is admired. So it was in my dream. 

This dream went on for a while with lots of little sub plots. For part of my dream I was just practicing floating. One of the things I liked to do was float up to the ceiling until I was pressed against it. And it made it feel like gravity was reversed--like the house had turned upside down and I was laying on the celing which was now the floor.  I was with my friend MK and I was showing her how I like to do this and she was trying it too.

Then I met a four year old boy who was missing a leg. I started talking to him and telling him that if he learned how to float life would be much easier for him.  I told him that the reason I had started floating like I did, was because I had sprained my ankle playing softball [Note: wrong softball inury. In real life it was my friend who had the sprained ankle. But in a softball game last night I had hurt my left middle finger by catching a very fast ball wrong. So softball injuries were on my mind.]  And I started teaching him how, and he was able to do it.  And we floated around together for a while.

Then it gets complicated and confusing. My friend Tito was there and he was trying to get this group of people to do this game that he had learned how to do. It was a challenge that involved swimming out into the ocean to retrieve something. Lots of people were doing it, including my sister. I didn't get into the water; I just floated above it.

We then realized that there was an evil plot going on. Some evil guy had infected the water so the people were now all getting sick and their legs and arms were begining to swell.

Tito and I suddenly knew that it was up to us to save everyone. It was like a movie where we knew what had to be done. We would have to go back in time and change everything.

But before we could, I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Finally...a* Star Wars* dream!! I have been wanting one of these.

Well, I wasn't exactly in the Star Wars Universe. But I was at least getting to be in one of the movies. 

It started with filming a shot that my character wasn't in. It was with Anakin and Obi Wan. But Hayden Christensen (Anakin) was goofing around and being silly and the shot went all wrong, but it was very funny and we were all laughing.

Later he and I were standing around between shots, and this beautiful girl in a fancy costume from another scene in the movie came up to meet HC, and she was totally throwing herself at him. HC seemed oblivious to her flirting. I pulled her aside and told her that guys don't like it when girls throw themselves at them like that. That she needed to talk about something interesting or be witty or something.  Actually I just wanted to get rid of her. HC was mine, and I just wanted the girl to go away.  I didn't get to have a glamourous costume like she did, but I got to be in all the tough action scenes with him. And I knew how to be intelligent and funny. And HC and I had a lot of fun together.

Then it was lunchtime and all the actors and workers sat together at these tables like in a cafeteria.  HC and I sat together at the end of one of the tables. He was looking so serious and down.  We were served some odd food--white pasta salad with some white fruit salad. It looked so funny and bland that I couldn't help but laughing about it. HC seemed to come out of his sober mood and started laughing along with me. I was feeling good that I could make him laugh.

I then decided that I wanted to write down the experience in a journal (my subconscious was probably telling me not to forget this so I could write this in my Dream Journal). So I got up from the table and grabbed a journal off another table and took it back and started writing about my day with HC.

This dream came after another really odd dream. It was about Jeff's sister Christine and how Gary the Snail from Sponge Bob was living with her and making her lots of money. How weird is that??

Then S and L's dad came in and turned on this big fancy entertainment system and a big menu came up showing all the Star Wars movies...and I think that's what lead into my SW dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm taking the next 5 days off. I will be on a houseboat on Lake Powell in Arizona/Utah.

  8)  8)  8)

Those boat have about everything but internet access.  But maybe I'll have some cool dreams as I lay on top under the stars.....(after long days of kayaking, hiking and swimming, etc)

I'll have a notebook that I'll write my dreams down in. And I'll post any good ones when I get back.

See ya...

----------


## Twoshadows

Holy Cow, what a vacation!  

 The best experience was kayaking down Cathedral Canyon. I was the only one who wanted to do it, so being my subborn self, not knowing if I would ever get another chance, I set off alone. The guide book called this slot canyon an "eerie claustrophobic maze". That was exactly right. The canyon walls towered hundreds of feet above me and the canyon narrowed to barely wide enough for my kayak. There were places that the canyon closed up overhead, and it felt like I was in a cave. In one place the sun shown though a crack down into the water and reflected these wonderful swirls of lights on the side of an otherwise dark section of canyon. It was mesmerizing. This canyon weaved back for several miles. And being alone made everything way more intense.

And every night sleeping under the stars....  Each night there were many shooting stars. Crickets chirping. Toads croaking. Bats flying right overhead.

You'd think that I would have some pretty magical dreams. But the only dream I remember was one about work. Work....I know....hard to believe. But, oh well...I was living the fantasy during my waking hours.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Dreams or not, that sounds like a kickass vacation.  ::cooler:: 
Welcome back.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Oneironaut...and thanks for showing me how to post pics.



Me on a kayak in narrow canyon (not the beautiful place described above--didn't bring the camera with me then...kicking myself now)



Another pretty canyon (Secret/Oak Canyon)



Sunset in Oak Canyon



Reflection in pothole




Campfire by Houseboat

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You're welcome.  ::wink:: 
Nice pics, too. I like the way the kayak gear fits into the Secret/Oak Canyon shot.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks! 

I recently got a new camera and I have found I really love photography (have always loved taking pictures but having a nicer camera makes a big difference).

But even with a nicer camera the pictures don't do the place justice. Which is why it is probably better I didn't have the camera with me in the deep slots of Cathedral Canyon. There is no way they could have shown the majesty of the place. And I don't want to remember it any less than it really was. And in my memory it was perfect.

So if you are looking for a wonderful vacation destination, this is it. I am already trying to make plans to go back. I _have_ to do that again.

----------


## Twoshadows

After almost a week without having any memorable dreams, I finally had a night with four dreams. None were very long, but at least I do remember them.

*Dream 1:*

I was in a boat on Lake Powell going down a narrow canyon. [Note: not a big surprise to have this dream. It's obviously been on my mind].

*Dream 2:*

I was with some people near Disneyland. We were riding on something like the Monorail. I realized that it was going to make a stop at Disneyland and I convinced the people I was with to get out and go to Disneyland with me.

The next thing I remember is that we were on the Jungle Cruise. But there were lots of real crocodiles and lions. There was some kind of challenge that made it so I had to go in the water with the crocodiles to do something. I went in the water and was able to avoid the crocodiles, but I had to come out right by where the lions were, and I remember being quite nervous of them.

And that's all I remember of that dream.

*Dream 3:*

In this dream I was hiking in the desert and I found a fossil of a turtle. I had some newspaper with me, and I wrapped the fossil in the newspaper and taped it up so as to protect the fossil. I then put the wrapped fossil in a bag that I was carrying. [Note: I had recently seen fossilized turtles in a picture on the internet and thought they were cool and now neat it would be to find something like that.]

*Dream 4:*

I was in the kitchen chopping some broccoli. I chopped into a piece that had mold on it, so I cut that part off. I wanted to throw it in the trash can, but there wasn't one nearby. So I concentrated until a trash can appeared beside the counter.

The fact that I was able to create a trash can out of thin air started me so much that I woke up. 

This was a little frustrating because I feel that if I hadn't awakened I would have gone lucid. But it was still a neat thing to be able to have some control like that without even realizing that I was dreaming. I'm sure it is because I have now had some dreams where I have been able to "special" things like that. And that's what I want--to be able to do things like this naturally, without it being a big deal. I'll be more likely to stay asleep that way. It can be a new dream sign for me.

----------


## Twoshadows

Gotta love those Sunday afternoon naps....

During the nap I had a dream. It was fairly long and detailed for a nap dream. But I was awakened and immediately distracted and lost some of the details. But here is what I remember.

I was with a Native American friend (not a real friend) in a kayak [I know..... I'll probably have lots of dreams about that vacation]. Some things happened, and then she was murdered. It was upsetting, but then I got together with her boyfriend [ kind of sick, I know ].

Then things changed and I had this supernatural strength. I was actually part demon (like the book Sunshine that I enjoyed reading not long ago). Other people I noticed were discovering that they were also part demon...like my mom...with various powers and abilities.

Next thing I knew I was scaling the Dam (yes...also at Lake Powell) using only my fingers to grip the little indentations between sections of concrete. It was like I had been in a class at the bottom of the dam. I was impressing everyone in the class with my great strength.

So fun... I love impressing dream characters with my wonderful abilities.

Also this was another dream sign I missed. I have had many dreams now that I have had great upper body strength where I do things like rock climbing using only my hands/fingers... or effortlessly doing one armed pull-ups. It is such a wonderful feeling to be that strong. Those are nearly as fun as my flying dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

Three memorable dreams from last night.

*Dream 1:*

I was doing some baking. But I knew I had to go to work soon.  [I know there were a lot of baking details left out. I know I was making these really yummy brownies along with many different kinds of fancy specialized desserts  ::D:  ]

 I got so distracted that when I finally looked at my watch I was 3 hours late for work. I had that sick feeling that you sometimes have when you forget something important. But I made it to work and everyone was cool.


*Dream 2:*

I got to visit a family that had been our neighbors when I was young and I hadn't seen them for years. The kids were all grown and married. We talked and ate toast and jam together [Was I hungry in my sleep last night or what?]

*Dream 3:*

This was the longest dream but I can't really remember how it started. I was visiting a friend. I think I went to his house but he wasn't there. I think he was expecting me....this is the part I can't remember. I had a list of fun things I wanted us to do.

While I was waiting I had this box of toy horses (nice ones) and put them up in his window sill.  Then my  friend then came. He told me about this really fast car he now had. But then he said that his girlfriend was coming over and that they had plans (to go buy bathroom fixtures) and that I would have to leave. He asked me to take the horses down because his girlfriend wouldn't like it and that my being here would bother her. I felt very depressed. I took the horses down. I went into the bathroom and took out my ponytail and my hair was perfectly beautiful (weird). 

The girlfriend then came and I met her for the first time. I thought she was older than me, then found out that she was younger [Note: this was triggered by two girls/women I met this week at different times that I thought were older than I was then found out that they were younger--both were smokers and it was beginning to show. Both complimented me on how pretty I was. I was surprised because both times I had not been wearing make-up and my hair was a wind blown mess).

I could tell the girlfriend didn't like me and she went out and was waiting for my friend to get rid of me. I gave my friend a hug goodbye. A long hug (dream hugs feel really good). I then said goodbye and walked out of his life.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally had a dream about someone from this board. Hi Oneironaut... yes... sorry... it was you.

Okay...

At the beginning of this dream I was in a theatre--a nice one. I was alone and waiting for someone or something (don't remember). It was rather dark, and I was tired, so I decided to get comfortable and take a power nap. As I was starting to drift off to sleep, I decided that I wanted to WILD. I concentrated on the feeling of my body, and I felt the feeling like I had when I had my successful WILD-- of myself leaving my body.   At that point I knew my WILD was a success and I took off flying like I always do when I become lucid. I don't know if I was actually lucid or not. I was telling myself I was at that moment. But my thoughts weren't as conscious as they often are when I am lucid. So I can't say for sure.

Anyway, I flew around but then started worrying about my body that was laying in the theatre. I then heard someone call my name and I woke up (in the dream...FA). I then realized that I had had a successful WILD, and I was excited. I wanted to tell someone. 

I looked around and I saw Oneironaut. I ran up to him and said, "Hey, guess what? I just WILDed!!" 

And he was happy for me. We hugged, and the next thing I knew we were no longer at the theatre, but at the Lake (Surprise, surprise...I'll forever dream about the Lake). It was night. I was suddenly thirsty and Oneironaut had a canteen with him so I asked if I could have a drink and he said "yes", so I took a drink. And then we just sat at a picnic table and talked. 

I don't remember what we talked about really. But I think we were talking about religion and beliefs because I remember telling him that I didn't drink. After I said that, he looked at me and smiled and said, "Yes, you do."

And I said, "No...really...I don't".

And he started laughing and said, "Yes, you do." again.

Then I suddenly got it, and said, "Oh no...okay...what was in that canteen??"

And he told me. Don't remember what it was...something with alcohol.  I then had the sudden need to defend myself and said, "But it didn't _taste_ anything like anything alcoholic that I have ever _smelled_".

But it was cool, and we were both laughing.

Then out of nowhere three older people came and sat down at our picnic table and started eating and complaining about how bad their food was.

And it was at this point I woke up.

I'm trying to figure out where this dream came from. It makes sense that Oneironaut showed up as the person I shared my WILD with because he is the one here that I have talked to the most. And I enjoy talking to people that are both intelligent and funny.

The alcohol part..... I can only guess it is from the fact that I have always been really "good" in that I don't drink, smoke, use foul language, etc etc. And in high school I seemed to always be someone's project to see if they could get me to change. (They never could).  And it still goes on many years later. I recently was talking to a friend (through email) about my beliefs, etc., and he wrote the following to me: "I have to teach you to swear...LOL. I'm going to get you to say "MO#$#R  FU*&#&R  before I die. (Which may be soon if I keep tempting the Lord)."


So I guess Oneironaut accidentally got me to do what no one else has ever been able to do...LOL  

(I know...it's just a dream...).

Anyway, it felt good to have a successful WILD again...even though it was in a dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was at the Lake swimming. There was actually a lot of stuff going on in this dream but since it was early in the night I don't remember details.

*Dream 2:*

I had this little kitten. I had to take it everywhere with me; it was so little. It was white with a yellow tabby head.

At some point in the dream the kitten turned into a real baby which I still carried everywhere with me. Lots of people I know/knew were in this dream. My dad made an appearance (he's been dead for quite a while), my older sister ( I don't see here very often) my younger sister (not a surprise--I see her all the time), and certain childhood friends whom I have not seen since being a young teenager. And I think my grandpa (also dead) was in it for a minute.

We were at Disneyland. I realized that I could no go on any rides with the baby, so I wanted to watch a parade. I got sepatated from my little sister who was going to watch the parade with me. I met my older sister. She and the childhood friends were going to go dancing. They wanted me to come. I said, "How can I come with this baby??" BUt actually I didn't want to go, so it was nice to have an excuse. I just wanted to sit and relax and hold the baby and watch the parade.

But like most dreams where you are really looking forward to something, I woke up before the parade.


I just now remembered before we went to Disneyland we were in Africa (Kenya, I think) building these tall structures out of sticks.

Wait, and another image just popped into my mind. Something about going out to Catalina Island on a boat.  The "Catalina Island" that was in this dream was the same "Catalina Island" that was from another dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[quote]
So I guess Oneironaut accidentally got me to do what no one else has ever been able to do...LOL  
[quote]

 :Hi baby: 

Hahaha. 

Congrats on the WILD. Glad to be a part of it!  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember lots of parts of dreams. Now I need to try to make sense of them.

*Dream 1:*

I was on a houseboat in Lake Powell (again....). I actually woke up after this dream and said to myself, "At least I remember what we were doing and can write more than 'I was at Lake Powell.' " But, of course, since then I have forgotten, so all I can say about this dream was  "I was at Lake Powell".

*Dream 2:*

I went to Safeway and the local middle school kids were putting on a "rock" concert right in the middle of the store. They weren't any good, but they had a big crowd.

I then went to Wal-Mart and....same thing.

*Dream 3:*

Something about Clark Kent form Smallville. He was angry because his patents were drugging him to prevent him from flipping out (like he does with the red kryptonite). I can't remember much else.

*Dream 4:*

I was with Jeff and we were leaving town. My thoughts were that it was like New Orleans when Katrina was about to hit. There was a lady in front of a deserted store and she was very upset and had no money and didn't know what she would do. Jeff gave her a two dollar bill (which we must have thought was worth more than that). The lady was extremely grateful, as if that was all she needed to now be okay.

*Dream 5:*

Something about these little girls and costumes and special powers. I really don't remember. But it was pretty weird.

*Dream 6:*

I was in church and there was this little girl that was crying and I picked her up and comforted her.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:* 

I was playing softball (not a surprise. We had our first official softball game of the season last night. We won, by the way, 26-8...HA!!   A 9:00 pm game....so I went to bed not long after the game ended--with it still very much on my mind).

*Dream 2:*

I was moving into a new house (I think this is the 4th time I have had this theme in the last few weeks. The house was an older home on a hill. It was fairly big, and it overlooked the ocean. 

I then remember regretting not buying a newer fancier home.  The next thing I knew I had now moved into a newer fancier home. It was one the other side of the Island (I'm pretty sure we were on an island) and in the busy city part. The inside of the home was very nice and we still had a view of the ocean. But we had no yard and the other houses were all around us...very packed in and crowded.

I remember really regretting the choice to move. I realized that I had left all my friends behind on the other side of the island. I was angry at myself for being greedy and wanting a nice new home, when there were many much more important things. I just remember being angry for the rest of the dream.

*Dream 3:*

This may be connected to the last dream since it took place at the ocean. I was down on a dock or in a boat and I remember seeing all these sea lions. There were hundreds if not thousand of them. The wter was very clear and I could see down deep and see them swimming all over.

Yes, I believe this dream was part of the previous dream because I now remember that that took place on the first side of the island.  After that I was suddenly over to the part with the city. I was now on a dock aand looking over the edge at these really big fish. There were some kids sitting on the edge of the dock dangling their feet in the water. I told them they shouldn't do that. Those fish had really big teeth. Then one of the fish opened its mouth and it had teeth like my dog's...looked really weird on a fish.

*Dream 4:*

I was at Walt Disney World. (I really am not sure why I've had this string of Disneyland/World dreams lately.) 

I went to Splash Mountain. The line wove though some shops. 

The friend I was with (not a real friend) wanted to buy these little metal Pokemon. These weren't cheap molded ones, but pieced and welded together and were quite intricate. There was a Pikachu that was very cute.

I saw these little bottles with glowing pink rocks inside. I thought they were cool, but didn't want ot pay $22 for one.

We then got on the ride and as the log went places we kept passing these people (workers) that were passing out food to the people on the ride. I thought it was weird and hoped the people on the ride wouldn't get sick because they were eating.  But I chose a hamburger myself.

We got off the ride and I notced that the landscaping around the ride was incredible. There was this huge garden area. I walked around it admiring the flowers and wondered who took care of all this. Then a lady walked out of a little cottage built right there by the ride and I knew she was the one. 

I told her how much I loved her flowers and I went to each type of flower and said things like "Oh, your Foxgloves are gorgeous!"  or "I love the color of your Hollyhocks" and "oh look, you have Delphinium!". It was one of the most beautiful "cottage gardens" I have seen.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been out of town again, so I have missed some days.

Two memorable dreams that I have had are:

*Dream 1:*

I was at Venice Beach with my cousin and were were renting kayaks to go out on the ocean with. I suddenly realized that I had left my purse somewhere. I had that horrible panicky feeling you get when something like this happens. I went and actually found it. But when I opened it my wallet and camera were gone. I was devastated. I knew I had to find a phone to take care of the credit cards. But suddenly my cousin and I were hiking this trail and it was extremely high and very narrow. And there was one part that the trail fell away, and I realized I was slipping, so I grabbed a tree root. But the tree started pulling out of the side of the cliff. But somehow I got myself back up to the trail. All the while I was still extremely upset about my wallet and camera.

When I woke up I was _so_ relieved that it was all a dream.

*Dream 2:*

Now why this dream did not trigger lucidity is totally beyond me.

In the dream I was flying, and I was having trouble getting very high in the sky. I remember thinking. "Why am I having so much trouble? In my _Lucid_ dreams I can control this."

That's all I remember, but.............._duh!_

----------


## Twoshadows

FINALLY......

I had another Lucid Dream</span>. I went to bed thinking about how it had been a long time since I had had an LD, and how I really wanted to have one...tonight. I also thought about what I wanted to do if I did have an LD. I usually like to fly, but I had been a little disappointed by the lack of details in some of my recent LDs, and I was wondering what I could do to be more observant. I fell asleep thinking about that.

I woke up at 2:30 and realized that I hadn\'t had one. I decided to WILD. I tried for a while and an hour went by and I was frustrated. I finally decided I really just wanted to go to sleep. I did....and LDing must have been on my mind.

*My 7th LD:*

I was in a car. Jeff was beside me in the back seat, and one of the people in the front may have been Marie A. We were driving on a road that winded though a canyon. We passed a place where there were two waterfalls. I looked closely at the rocks by the waterfalls. One looked just like a big Triceratops head. I mean, _exactly_ like a triceratops head. I suddenly realized that things like that just don\'t happen in nature....*this was a dream*.

<span style="color:blue">I looked around at everything. Here I was in a car again like my last memerable LD. I thought about flying. But everything around me looked so intensely real, I wondered how I could possibly make it disappear like the time before.

I looked at Jeff. I reached out and took his hand and felt his skin and touched the hairs on the back of his hand. So very real.

I touched the leather seat in the car. It was a tan color. I could feel the light shiny texture.

I touched the shiny metal door handle...and wondered how I could possibly be in a dream when this was so real. Everything was so solid...so touchable.

I looked down to see what I was wearing. I had on a grey sweatshirt. I also had on some grey sweatpants. The color of the sweatshirt was a lighter grey color and the material was much heavier than the pants.

I laughed and said to Jeff  "Why am I wearing _sweatpants_??" (I never wear sweatpants, plus it was the middle of summer).

He shrugged and I think I told him at this time that I was having an LD with him in it.

I'm not sure where the dream went from here. I must have lost lucidity. I remember going on to other dreams.  But I found it interesting--this was my first LD with other people....and the first I didn't fly in. My mind remembered that my main goal was for details. And I feel I got quite a few details.  

This wasn't a very long dream, but I feel every LD is practice for better future LDs.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had lots of involved dreams, but now can only remember brief images.

Image 1: 

A little boy that I know that had leukemia

Image 2:

Someone showing me a fossil. It was worm-like in shape and on a grey stone..a few inches long.

Image 3:

Something floating in some deep water (??)

----------


## Twoshadows

The only dream I really remember at the moment was one where I was playing *softball*. 

I hit the ball really lame (right to the pitcher), and I knew I would get out, but I ran anyway...and boy, did I run. I still got out (but just barely), but I got to experience the thrill of running so light and so fast...way better than in real life. 

Now if only I could run like that in tonigh'ts real -life softball game!

Edit:

I just remembered another. I was at work and one of the ladies that I work with was suddenly really mean to me. Saying all these horrible things and how she wished I didn't work there, etc. 

I was shocked and hurt and I didn't understand what could have made her feel that way. 

I'm one of these easy-going, happy people who gets along with everybody. If anyone has ever disliked me, they haven't told me.  But I suppose it is bound to happen at some point. Maybe this dream was giving me the opportunity to see how I would handle it. In the dream I just walked away.

----------


## Twoshadows

Again, I remember just parts of dreams:

*Dream 1:*

I was being tried for some crime that I didn't commit. I felt panicked and trapped. I remember the horrible feeling of everybody looking at me as if I were guilty.

*Dream 2:*

There was a hill near town and everyone was gathering on it--mostly people on motorcycles and in motorhomes. I remember I had my camera with me. I was going to take pictures for someone.

*Dream 3:*

I remember looking at these little dressers that were for sale.

*Dream 4:*

My mom was going to remodel her bathroom and livingroom. And I was going to help her.

----------


## Twoshadows

More dream fragments:

*Dream 1:*

I was supposed to be teaching this class, but I was totally unprepared--didn't even know where the classroom was. People were talking to me and distracting me, and I was late.(Similar feeling to my "back in high school" dreams where I have a huge test...and I suddenly realize I have never attended class, and also don't know where the room is---but the next step up.)

*Dream 2:*

I was on some sort of ride similar to Pirates of the Caribbean. It was a water type ride, and I remember this animatronic figure holding a pair of ....dentures....???

*Dream3:*

I was taking care of this little boy that I did not know. He was about two and had dark hair.

----------


## Twoshadows

Saturday night's dreams:

*Dream 1:*

I was in a friend's house and they (I don't actually know who "they" were) had this big room filled with aquariums filled with big fish, frogs, turtles, lizards etc. It was really cool.

Then I went outside and there were kangaroos and peccaries just laying around outside their house. I ran back in the house to get my camera because I had never seen anything like this. As I was taking pictures I saw a bigfoot standing by the trees at the edge of the property and I was able to get a picture.

After that I suddenly realized that I was taking the pictures wrong. The button wasn't pushing down all the way. I couldn't get the camera to work. 

I was quite upset. The bigfoot was now gone and I wasn't going to be able to get any pictures of the kangaroos and peccaries either.

(Classic malfunctioning equipment dream)

Edit:  My drawing of what the bigfoot looked like...





*Dream 2:*

After I had the "teaching" dream the other night and commented on the "back in high school" dreams. I had this dream:

I was in college. It was the start of a new year. I had my schedule written out. It was a Wednesday, but my classes didn't start until Friday. So I was walking around campus and talking to people. My friends had a poetry class and I remember looking in on them.

Then I suddenly realized that I had missed my first two classes and was late for a third. I had gotten mixed up somehow. I pulled out my schedule and tried to figure it out. I couldn't tell what it said. The class that I was late for was an abrieviation-- FT301. I tried to remember what that stood for. I finally started to remember that it was some PE class. But I didn't know where it met and I panicking because I was late.

(Classic "school" type dream)

----------


## Twoshadows

*Sunday night's dream:*

I was standing by my car and I saw these guys--wierd looking guys with very dark circles under their eyes. They had this girl with them, and it looked like they were abusing her. I tried to confront them. But when I did they came after me to attack me, so I jumped in my car and tried to lock the doors. I was flustered when I saw that the lock button was no longer there [shouldn have triggered lucidity...but didn't]. 

So I drove away as fast as I could. I got to the intersection and wanted to turn left. There was a big truck in the middle lane which was partially in the left turn lane. I carefully pulled around even tough I couldn't see into my lane very well. As I went around the truck a Police car suddenly was coming toward me in my turn lane. It startIed me, but I managed not to hit it. And finally was able to make my left turn.

I went to this big building, and was in this big crowd of people thinking that I was safe from those guys. But suddenly there they were and they were looking across the room at me.

Now it gets kind of fuzzy here. I remember running and then being in a room with Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and she said that she would help me kill these vampires that were after me.

But when we found them, we discovered that they were not what they appeared to be, but something far more sinister.

And that's all I remember which is frustrating because I would have loved to have a great fight scene where Buffy and I kicked all their butts and turned them to ashes..

----------


## Twoshadows

*Last night's dreams:*

None.

How can that be? Usually I can search my brain when I wake up. If nothing comes easily to mind, I try thinking of common dream themes that I have to see if it triggers a memory. Or I think about things that I have been doing or reading about or watching--because I often dream about those things.

Now as I am sitting here I just had this suddenly brief image of a glass bowl pop into my mind. I'm straining my brain for more details but I'm not getting any at the moment.  Often, once I have an image--or some place to start, I can start remembering more of the things that were happening.

Wait....okay...it seems that someone (maybe me) was making the glass bowl.

Hmmm....

Okay...

Well, maybe that's as good as I'm going to get for last night. If I can remember any more about this "glass bowl" I'll edit it in because I'm sure it was a truly exciting dream.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Power Nap Dream:*

I was in the ocean on what was supposed to be a kayak. But really it was only like half a kayak. It had a place to sit, but my legs were dangling over the side into the water.

As I sat there, I noticed a movement of something in the water near me.  I strained to see. Finally I saw in the water a large sunfish (about 6 feet).  It came within a few feet of my "kayak". Suddenly there were more and more sunfish all around me--some swimming and other basking on their sides as they do in real life. (See below pic)



I enjoyed this for a little while. Then a sudden thought hit me--in real life I had been on a boat in the ocean off the coast of CA and seen ocean sunfish. But I was also told that Great White Sharks are occasionally seen here too.

I looked down at my feet dangling in the water and suddenly panicked. I had to get out of the water. A shark could be just below me. I was quite a ways from the shore. In my panic to get to the shore I fell out of the "kayak" and struggled to get back on. I felt sheer terror for a moment before I could take no more and woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Most of my dreams have faded away by now since I didn't think about them as I first got up. 

But....

I remember being at a store...an old fashoned kind of store (wild west???) And I was buying cookies. I saw Brent C there too. (?)

So very exciting, I know.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remember that it was a hiking/camping dream. The people I was with were wearing old fashioned clothing--like Wild West/Pioneer style.

And that's about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Nap Dreams:

I was at a swimming pool and there was a vending maching outside that sold ice cream bars (this obviously is a memory of my childhood when we used to go to the UCLA pool all the time in the summers and buy ice cream bars out of the vending machings.).

I went to buy an ice cream bar but they were coming out by themselves without me having put any money in. Part of me thought "Cool...free ice cream bars!". But the other part thought, "I'm going to have to tell someone so I can find out who I need to pay. So through out this whole part of the dream I was going back and forth trying to decide if I was just going to eat the ice cream bars...or try to find out who to pay.

I later walked away from the pool. I had that "half kayak" from that power nap dream a couple of days ago. But in this dream it floated about 2 feet above the water. (I had learned my lesson last time--I no longer wanted my feet to dangle in the water.)

There was a pond outside the pool and I was on a campus like UCLA. I started floating across the water and enjoying everyone being impressed about my "floating half kayak". I then looked over and saw a girl that was walking on water. I knew that wasn't normal. I knew I needed to find her and talk with her. I started floating faster so I could catch up. But as I tried to go faster, my feet started dragging in the water and slowed me down. 

When I finally got to the other side fo the pond, the girl was quite a ways in front of me. And unfortunately a bell rang, so all the classes let out and she was lost in a crowd of people. But I hurried after her in the direction she was going. Finally all the people were going in classes and she was nowhere to be seen. I started peeking in the classrooms to see if I could see her. I knew she was wearing beige pants and had long light brown hair. I was sure could pick her out if I just found the right classroom.

But then I was awakened from my nap, so I never did find her....or decide if I would try to pay for the ice cream bars.

Bu then I dozed off for a few more seconds and had one of those micro dreams:

I was driving down the road and saw some road kill ahead. Now I'm used to seeing dead things at the side of the road--lots of jack rabbits and cottontails and even quite a few deer. But as I got closer I could see that this was something BIG. What a total surprise when I saw that it was a dead giraffe laying at the side of the road. The shock of seeing it snapped me right awake.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had softball dreams last night.

This is no surprise since last night we had a double header and played until after 11:00 last night. (So far our team has won every game  ::D:   .) And I went to bed again with softball on my mind. Pic below:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a jumble of hiking dreams last night. Seems like there were lots of people I knew with me. But I remember no details.

----------


## Twoshadows

[size=18]Another Lucid Dream!

I was in a store (like a gift shop) with some other people. One of them was Jeff and there were at least two other friends there. I was looking at something and suddenly noticed that a couple of my teeth were loose (bottom left canine and bicuspid). There were barely attached with partial roots--like you see on a kid who is about to pull a tooth out.

I tried to close my teeth, but the loose ones tipped sideways and threaten to snap the root. As usual, I thought, "Nooo....I can't believe this is happening!" I started to question my state (this is a commom dream sign), but I still ran over to the others and I said "I have to find Peter (a friend and dentist)--my teeth are loose!"

Jeff looked me then opened his mouth and said, "Like this?" He showed me that several of his teeth were loose and about to come out.

Well, that triggered it. It would have been too huge of a coincidence for _both_ of us to have this problem. And I suddenly remembered that this is what _always_ happens in my dreams.

So I said to Jeff, "Yes! This is a Lucid Dream -- and you are in it!"

I remembered that he told me that he has only flown in his dreams once that he ever remembered.

So I said, "Jeff, you've got to come with me. Let's fly."

I took his hand and we walked out of the shop to the bacony. We were on the second floor. Once out on the balcony, I took off with Jeff beside me. It was incredible. I felt the wind in my face and I was so happy.

But then I could feel the dream fading. I was losing it. Next thing I knew I was waking up in bed. But as I sat up, something felt wrong. I reached back up in my mouth and felt that the same teeth were still loose. I realized I was still in the dream.

I stood up on the bed and fell over into a float, and then proceeded to float towards the front door of the house (I was home). 

I remembered that I had wanted to pay close attention to detail in my next LD's. So as I went to the door, I was noticing the switches on the walls by and above the door. There were many. I said to myself that I wanted to compare what I remembered in the dream to what is there in real life [In retrospect, I see that there was really no comparison as there are no switches on the wall above and by the door there. But in the dream I thought I was being really clever to do this experiment.]

I then went out the front door and started taking off flying. I remember noticing how green the bushes and grass were. I had remembered people saying that colors were more vivid in dreams and I had wanted to see if this was true. I hadn't noticed it in previous dreams. Maybe it was the power of suggestion, but the greens really stood out to me and being extra bright and there were so many different shades and hues.

Then as I looked down I noticed Tanya walking. I called down to her and she saw me. I shouted, "Hey, look-- I'm having an LD! Wanna fly with me?"

I don't remember if she said anything or not, but I knew she wanted to try, but was unsure if she could. I remember saying, "Just belive and you can do it." [Obviously I wasn't 100% aware in this LD or I would have realized that it was _my_ believing, not hers, that would help her fly.]

So as I swooped down to grap her hand, I thought--one of two things will happen, either she will jerk me down, or she will come up with me.

I reached for her hand and she flew up beside me gliding effortlessly at my side. That made me feel really glad.

At this point I really was watching my flying style [I had remembered the recent thread about flying styles]. We were both flying superman style with our arms stretched out in front. Then I realized we were losing altitude and I had to start doing the "breast stroke" flying style for a minute to get higher in the sky.

I remembered that I had been wanting to fly over Lake Powell when I had my next LD. I thought it would be so cool to stand on the cliffs above and fly across over the water to the cliffs on the other side. I also really wanted to explore the Lake more. So I took off in that direction. We finished flying over town and --blam--there the lake suddenly was before us. My mind had wasted no time in getting us there. 

At this point I was no longer aware of Tanya being beside me. I started flying over it like I had wanted to. I landed on a cliff and let myself "fall" over the edge until I caught myself and flew back across to the other side. It was incredibly exhilerating.

I flew up lake. But unlike the real lake, this wasn't nearly as big, and it narrowed down into a canyon. I continued to fly from side to side until I got to the end.

I turned around and started to fly down lake. This time I let my feet drag in the water, and I enjoyed the very real sensation of getting wet.

Then things got a little odd. I was suddenly with a bunch of family and friends. I started having trouble flying. And I was losing lucidity. I remember seeing my dog. He was running around without a leash and I was worried he would get lost or in trouble. Then there were these interesting stuffed animals on the ground in front of me. They were squirrels and chipmonks, and they were able to move and could jump in a very realistic way. I decided I was going to buy one. By this time I wasn't lucid. And I'm not even sure where I was. I met a guy I hadn't seen since high school, and we talked.

And that's all I remember. When I woke up a little while later, I remembered that I had had a Lucid Dream but for a moment I couldn't remember what it was. But then something triggered the memory and it all flooded back to me.


Comments:

I remembered several goals in this LD. 

1. I recognized the "loose tooth" dream sign.

2. I remembered to look for detail.

3. I remembered to notice the colors.

4. I remembered to pay attention to flying style.

5. I remembered I was supposed to go to Lake Powell in my next LD. And was able to get us there instantly without wasting precious time.

6. There were people in my LD. In my fist five LDs I was all alone. I had tried to make people appear, but couldn't. I'm not sure if the fact my last two LDs had people in it is a sign that I am getting better...or if it is by chance. But whatever it was, I feel it added a lot more to the dreams not to be alone.

----------


## Twoshadows

Vampire dreams.....all night long.

I was running and hiding...finally got caught. The evil head vampire grabbed me by the head and I had this horrible shooting pain in the back of my head above the neck (not the first time I've felt that kind of pain in a dream).

Finally he told me if I didn't cut off my arm, he would torture and kill all my friends and family. I tried to cut off my arm. I really did. But all I had was a small serrated knife. I couldn't get through the bone. And it was so painful....and horrible. 

Like a nightmare.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had some hiking dreams...no details that I remember.

I also had a dream that I was in a gift shop as Disneyland. I was going to buy some pins to bring back and give to friends and family. I also remember seeing the coolest "Nighmare before Christmas" music box. It was very large and detailed and had great sound. I wanted to buy it, but I knew it was going to cost hundreds of dollars.

----------


## Twoshadows

I will be away for the next 5 days on a hiking/camping trip.

I hope to have many good dreams while I am gone.

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m back.

I had a Lucid Dream</span>while I was gone.

It wasn&#39;t particularly long, but it was an LD, nonetheless.

I was in the backyard of my old house and Philip was there, and he had these magic powers. One of the things he could do was to make things float. I remember I was on this bucket lid-- or something of that shape and size, and there was a rope attached and Philip was pulling me around the yard and I was floating behind him.

At some point I said to myself,  "This is really odd. How can this be happening?" And at that moment I realized that I was dreaming.

<span style="color:blue">I then said to Philip "Hey, I&#39;m dreaming&#33; Let&#39;s fly&#33;" 

And we took off up into the air and started flying straight up--super high. But then I realized that I was losing the dream. I could feel myself wake up. I was aware enough to know that I had just had a false awakening, but I lost lucidity at that point and went on to other now forgotten dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

I also had two interesting dreams last night.

In the first one I was by the ocean. I decided that I wanted to get in the water. I got in and started to float. The thought came to me that the last time I was in the water (in a dream) I was scared to death of a shark attacking me. I told myself that this time I wouldn&#39;t let my fear get in the way of my enjoying the ocean.

After a few minutes of floating there I suddenly saw some movement beside me. I told myself again to not be afraid, and looked to see what it was.

There in the water just three feet away was the tip of a grey whale nose. 




At first I felt frightened that something so big was right under me. Then I remembered that this is what I had always wanted to do. I have loved going whale watching in my life but have never gotten close enough to any of the whales to touch them like you sometimes see in pictures.



Then it moved over closer to me and I realized that it wanted me to pat it. I reached my hand out and could feel the texture of its skin. It was very rough from all the little barnicles attached to it. I tried to rub its skin around the barnicles, and I knew it liked it. After a few minutes it sank back down inthe water.

Before I had a chance to be sad that it had left, I felt something to my right. I looked over and saw that a large Bottle-nosed dolphin was beside me. I reached out and felt the quite smooth texture of its head. I put both of my arms around it and pulled it toward my face and rubbed my cheek and lips on its head.

More dolphins came swimming toward me. Some were Bottle-nose and some were Pacific White-sided dolphins. I remember thinking, "Wow, this is better than flying in my dreams." By thinking that I know I was on the verge of becoming lucid...but it never went anywhere from there. But it was a really cool and very vivid dream. I actually feel like I have had a chance to swim with whales and dolphins.




The second dream was odd. The part that I remember comes after a long odd part where I was living in the desert in this thing that was sometimes an adobe building, and sometimes a cave.

I remember leaving the building/cave and riding along (I think I was on a horse). I had some vegetables with me that I was carrying. Suddenly I remember dropping the vegetables. Everything was in slow motion, and I was now seeing this from third person. I saw some brussel sprouts slowly hitiing the ground and myself falling....and then everything went dark.

Then I have these blurred recollections of  several greenish people standing above me reaching toward me. Then I blacked out again.  I then remember looking up and seeing a green light and seeing a spaceship hovering about thirty feet above where I was laying.

And then I was awakened.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a ton of hiking dreams last night. I don't remember any specific details--only that the first dreams of the night had this theme.

Ha ha ha--okay, here is a funny one--and if this dream didn't trigger lucidity, then nothing would.

I had a dream that there was this major league baseball team that had one of its players get sick or injured at the last minute and they needed another player, fast. So somehow I was chosen to fill the spot.

Of course I started worrying and thinking things like, "What if I'm not good enough? What if the other team members resent me for not having to try out and that I'm a 'nobody'? What if they don't like the fact that I'm a girl? Oh, why haven't I practiced more???"

Next thing I know I'm in a fancy shop in Hollywood. Its a place where only the rich and famous shop. I was taken in a dressing room and had to try on these tight brown pants that I would wear while I played. I was sure I'd look terrible in them, but when I looked in the mirror I looked great. In fact, my hair and make-up were perfect, as if I had just gotten a professional makeover.

Then I remember I was on a baseball field with one of the other players from the team. No one else was around. I think we were getting ready to practice. He was being really nice to me, and were were talking about the view and comparing it to the views from our own houses.

I'm just glad that I woke up before we actually played a game and I had to endure though a most likely humiliating experience. Or maybe my mind would have made me a star player, who knows.  The fact that I had this dream at all shows that my brain is living in a fantasy world. LOL...

----------


## Twoshadows

More hiking dreams.

I had a particularly long one. I was with a large group of people and we were hiking along this difficult trail. It was more like an obsticle course, but very long...many many miles.

The one part I remember best was where we had to *rappel* into a canyon. There were ropes hanging down in the canyon, but we didn't get to use harnesses and hook up to the ropes. Instead we just had to hold tightly to the ropes. Lots of people were having trouble. And I was a little worried, but when it was my turn I grabbed onto the roped and kicked off backwards and slid down the rope, then kicked off again from the canyon wall about a third of the way down. I kicked off once more before making it down the the bottom.. I was amazed at how easy it had been. Very exhilerating.




The other dream I remember was that my good friend *George* was coming to visit me.  Although we email alot we haven't seen each other for a very long time. He didn't have much time, so he was going to spend two days driving over and then spending the evening and night, then driving back (seems like we could have planned that better).

It was good to see him again. But things were odd and I couldn't figure out exactly where we were......(some resort town??). Anyway, we listened to music together and talked. It seems like there was more, but I can't remember. Then we went to sleep. And then he had to leave. The visit was way too short.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a good Lucid Dream  </span>last night.

Before I went to bed I had remembered that I had still not read the Lucid Tasks for July. I went to bed with this on my mind.

It started as a very long normal dream. But I can only backtrack it to a point where I was standing in line in a building with a bunch of other people. I knew some of the people there: Jeff, Jeremy H and Marie.

I looked over the rail beside us and saw a huge pool of water (like at Sea World). Marie had her feet dangling in the water, and Jeff was leaning toward the water. I suddenly saw something snake-like coming through the water at us. I realized it was a sea snake. I remembered that they are one of the most venomous snakes on earth. It started swimming around Marie&#39;s legs. Then over to Jeff who was holding his hand out to it. It stuck its head out of the water and "sniffed" Jeff&#39;s hand. I was waiting for it to bite him at any second. But to my relief it then swam away without harming anyone.

I then realized that we were alone and that we had lost our group. We started to run ahead. And I started doing cool things like jumping down whole staircases in one jump. Or jumping over obsticles that are in my way...and staying up in the air a very long time.  It was a very satisfying feeling.

I finally ran out the door to the outside. Everything was beautiful. It had been raining and the sky was still overcast except for a strip around the horizon. The sun was shining through that gap and everything was glowing a golden yellow (like it does in real life under these circumstances).

I thought it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. I saw that I was at Disneyland, and I could see the Matterhorn not too far away also glowing in the golden sunlight.

<span style="color:#3333FF">I&#39;m not sure what triggered lucidity, but the next thing I knew, I was lucid and flying toward the Matterhorn. It felt so good to be flying. But suddenly I could feel the dream slipping away. I felt myself wake up. But instead of finding myself in bed like most of my False Awakenings I was just back on the ground. 

I saw a house and flew up by its roof.  I remembered that I had wanted to do one of the Lucid Tasks. But I hadn&#39;t read July&#39;s Task yet. So I fingured the next best thing was to try to do some old tasks. I looked at  the house next to me and wondered how hard it would be to destroy it with my bare hands. I had never tried anything like that before. I pulled back my fist and gave it a hard punch. Nothing happened except for giving me sore knuckles. I focused my mind and picutred making a huge hole with the next punch. I punched again. And again. But I was unable to do any damage (except to my knuckles). I didn&#39;t worry too much. I figured destroying things wasn&#39;t one of my strengths.

I then thought of catching a butterfly. I wondered how hard that would be. I started floating out from the house and looked around. As I was flying I felt something tickle my nose and I looked and saw two butterflies....one large one and a smaller one. The smaller one had beautiful wings--the upper parts were orange and the lower parts black. I slowly reached out my hands and cupped them around the little butterfly. I could feel its wings brush the insides of my hands. I was surprised how easy that was. I then let the butterfly go.

I then decided to fly very high. I was having problems getting higher than about 30-40 feet. I remember there was a tree beside me that I couldn&#39;t get any higher than. I would suddenly slow to a stop and hover. I then really put my mind to it and got another 10 feet or so higher before stopping again. I wasn&#39;t sure why I was having such trouble.

Then I was back on the ground and I decided to climb this wooden fence so I could get high and then dive off and fly. I climbed and climbed this fence. It went up and up. There didn&#39;t seem to be an end to it. Finally when my leg muscles could take no more, I saw that I was at the top. I looked down to see how high I was. But to my surprise and dismay, I saw that I was about five feet off the ground. That was quite frustrating. At that point I seemed to lose lucidity. I went on to other dreams. One was about being with roommates. One of them liked the same guy that I did. I think he was a garbage collector. Then we were dressing up for this dance. My roommate was putting on blue stockings.

And that&#39;s all I remember.

Goal: Look up July&#39;s Lucid Tasks&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed about my little *nieces*. In real life my older sister moved away shortly after having twin girls.  And recently she told us they were moving back closer. After I heard that, I had a dream (which I must not have posted) about seeing the little twins, now age 4,  and having one of them run up to me and give me a big hug).

In last night's dream I saw them again and this time I gave the other twin a big hug. As I was holding her I told my sister that this was just like a dream that I had recently had. It felt so real to be there and hugging my niece that I didn't even begin to guess that this was a dream. In fact I was so emotional to be seeing them again I was in tears.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another patterns</span> occuring.

First, flying has become so much of a habit that I sometimes do it so naturally I don&#39;t give myself time to "think". interesting experience.) So by not taking the time to "think" I feel that I am not taking advantage of my LD, and that I am not fully lucid or in control, but just go with the flow.

Second, I have been having this problem in many of my past LDs where <span style="color ::o: range">I lose my dream part way in and have a False Awakening. I need to go back and reread my LDs--but I know that it happens more times than it doesn&#39;t. I&#39;ve been lucky that in several I stay lucid and go on to continue the LD. But in others I lose lucidity at that point. I need to find a way to overcome this.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I dreamed I was traveling in these tunnels or caves that were half filled with water. This was part of a longer complex dream which I no longer remember.

*Dream 2:*

The dream I remember well is where I adopted a Sri Lankan baby. She was a girl that was about a year old, and I named her Amaghesa (which was supposedly the name of a Sri Lankan friend I had, but when I woke up, I realized that I didn't know anyone by that name.)

I was so excited about this baby that it made sense that in my dream I was suddenly in Sri Lanka, and ran into my Sri Lankan host sister Thushani (my sweet little nangi) and some of my Sri Lankan friends (from Holy Cross College in Gampaha).  They were all the same age as when I last saw them, even though many years have passed.

I showed Thushani the baby, and she said "Did you name her Amaghesa?'"

And I said "Yeah, how did you know?"

And she said "Because you always liked that name while you were here."

Then I saw my "Ammi" (mom) and we hugged. I said "I'm sorry it has taken me so long to come back." Then I showed her the baby. She was really happy for me.

And then I woke up.

This was my first "Sri Lanka" dream for a long time. I used to dream about it all the time.

I'll make it back there one day. I have to.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't been having memorable dreams lately. I suppose this happens to lots of people--but not too often to me.

I do remember a short dream from a couple of nights ago. Supposedly my best friend from high school was getting married. I got mixed up and somehow missed the wedding. But I tried to get to the reception, but again, I seemed to have trouble and missed that too.

Typical stress dream.

I had several dreams last night that I remembered when I woke up, and told myself that I wouldn't forget them.

But I did.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had lots of dream last night. The only one that is coming back to me at this moment is one where I was driving in this car in this canyon. I looked up and saw a strange *helicopter*. It looked like one of those fire helicopters that we've been seeing a lot of lately. Except that it was like in two halves, yet flying together.

I found this odd as I looked up at it. Then I noticed the back half was having trouble.  It suddenly crashed into the canyon wall above me. The impact caused some rocks and boulders to come crashing down around me. I was trying to look up and judge where the next rock would fall and serve my car accordlingly. This went on for a good quarter mile or so.

But miraculously I was not hit.

----------


## Twoshadows

I know I had lots of dreams last night, but I just remember fragments.

One was the typical *bathroom* dream. It really should have triggered lucidity, because I even thought, "This bathroom is a lot like bathrooms from my  dreams (duh.) I was at a public place like a big conference center/ auditorium. I had to to to the bathroom. The bathrooms were a big room with all these toilets lines up along the wall with no stalls. I debated whether I should go. But I was worried because of the lack of privacy and decided I could wait.

Another dream was there was going to be some kind of contest and *Courtney* (from this site) was going to be one of the judges. She was never actually in the dream, just mentioned. But I guess I could say that this was my second dream with a *Dream Veiw member* in it. That is all the detail I remember from the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had lots of dreams last night because I got to sleep in this morning.

I remember that I was at some kind of *summer camp*. I remember seeing by best friend from high school (the one that got married in a recent dream) and talking to her.

There was also a scene similar to the "bathroom" dream I had last night. But in this one I was looking for a *shower*. I finally found a place where there were showers. Of course it was a place with no privacy. By the showers were like in dorms with people's beds and stuff in one big room.

I also realized I had no towel. But I decided I wanted to shower enough that I would dry off with my shirt. I had taken off my shirt (it was a big t-shirt) and was carrying around my shoulders like a towel while trying to find the right shower. Then I relalized that I couldn't use my shirt for a towel as I had no clean clothes to put on and I would have to put on my current clothes again. This seemed to go on for a while and I was accomplishing nothing. Very frustrating.

Then I remember a scene which was almost lucid. I was outside and saw this group of people floating in from like a* "flying hike*". I felt jealous that I wasn't with them. I saw a few people that were coming in that were surrounded by white doves and they were laughing and it seemed so magical. I suddenly couldn't stand it any longer. I thought-- I know I can fly too. I do it in my dreams. All I need to do is just think about that feeling of "floating".

Then I stood and held out my arms to the side and let myself fall backward and caught myself in a *backfloat*. (I love doing it that way). Then while floating on my back I let myself rise up into the sky. I was almost surprised when I was able to do this. But I wasn't sure why.

I don't remember a lot of details at that point.

I know the dream went on and there were many more things going on. Things that I can almost feel and remember, but they slip away before I can put them into thoughts that I can write down.

But here is something really interesting. At the end I could feel myself start to wake up and I was in that half awake/half asleep stage. I remember thinking, "I wonder what time it is?" And a girl's voice beside me said "It's eight. It's 8:00". And in my mind I thought, "Wouldn't that be cool if that were right". So I pried my eyes open and looked over at my clock and it was.....exactly *8:00*.

Pretty cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

No memorable dreams last night. I know I had many. Several times I almost woke up and thought, "I need to remember this"....but I didn't. So it goes.

I will be away for 2 days _finally_ seeing my little twin *nieces* who I have dreamed about twice recently. Should be wonderful.

----------


## Twoshadows

Computer problems.

But I hope I&#39;m back for a while.

I&#39;ve had a few interesting dreams while I&#39;ve been away from the board. But I&#39;ve also had many nights with no recall. I&#39;m wondering if not keeping a journal during that time has made my mind lazy in remembering them.

Also... seeing my nieces was a wonderful experience. I actually told them about my two dreams with them.  I wasn&#39;t sure how four year olds would react to that, since they didn&#39;t remember me at all. But they were so sweet. After I told them they wanted to give me  lots of hugs... and they kept giving hugs for the next couple of days we were together. 

Talk about a dream come true&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I think what I said in yesterday&#39;s post is true. After writing in my journal and getting lucid dreaming back on my mind, I had a lucid dream. Plus my night was full of many other dreams that I remember quite well. This was my best night of dream recall in a couple of weeks--about the time I went away and stopped writing in this journal.

My Lucid Dream</span>

It started with me being in a room that I didn&#39;t recognize. Suddenly Jeff walks in with a kitten. [Note: This is the same kitten I  saw in real life two days ago. This was an odd thing, so I&#39;ll share it. I was walking in to Safeway and right inside the door was a little Native American boy 4 or 5 years old with a kittten. He was sitting on the floor and swinging this kitten around quite roughly by its front paws. I stopped in alarm and was about to say something. But I didn&#39;t have to because I had walked in the door at the same time as a German couple. They saw the same thing and started scolding the boy in German. Even though he wouldn&#39;t have understood the words, like me he knew they didn&#39;t approve of what he was doing. He stopped swinging the cat and held it to his chest. The German couple and I then slowly walked further into the store, wondering what this boy was doing without parents in a big store with a cat and no one seemed to care. It was really odd and I probably should have done a reality check. ]

Anyway, in the dream Jeff had this same kitten and it was quite injured. He had it wrapped in a bloody blanket. I took a closer look at the cat and saw that it was really cut up. Its abdomen was actually cut open and it looked like someone tried to stitch it up but did a very poor job bacasue it was pulling back open. I realized that the cat couldn&#39;t possibly live. It was too hurt. I was about to tell Jeff what I thought when I looked back to where the kitten was and saw that it was suddenly a baby. A real baby. I was now quite alarmed. We _had_ to get this baby to the emergency room _now_.

But then I suddenly stopped. I knew the baby had been a kitten a minute ago. How did it change? <span style="color:#3333FF">Could it be that I was in a dream. Yes&#33;  I was finally having a lucid dream again after I had not had one for a while. But I still felt this need to take the baby to the hospital. There it was in front of me looking so real and helpless. But I knew that if I was in a dream, then the baby didn&#39;t actually exist. So I pulled myself away and started to float. Yes, that was proof enough that the baby didn&#39;t need me. I floated higher, then suddenly felt myself slipping away. Dang it, I was about to lose my dream.

But I suddenly popped into a different place. I was now in my old house in Los Angeles where I grew up. I flew out the front door. I wanted to really enjoy this experience. I turned on my back and flew feet first, letting the wind blow between my toes. It felt so nice and relaxing, yet exilerating. I turned back so I was flying the normal way. I looked around me the colors were so bright. I could see the details of the houses below. I saw the playground of my old elementary school as I flew over it. I saw some fog ahead I was going into it. I thought, "This would be a perfect opportunity for scenery change. I&#39;ll come out further across the United States so I can go somewhere I have never gone before".

Sure enough, when I came out I was somewhere I didn&#39;t recognize. There was a lake or bay. I could see a road below and I could see the cars driving along below.  The flying in this dream was effortless. My arms were out in front, yet I didn&#39;t need then for steering. I felt the wind in my hair. I was going quite fast and high. This was the most realistic flying I remember ever doing in a dream, lucid or not.

But finally I realized I was losing the dream  and I woke up for real.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had three lucid dreams  last night&#33;&#33;

I will write them later when I have more time. But I wanted to write that down since it is the first time I have had multiple LDs in a single night...and that makes LDs two nights in a row.

Funny how I went a couple of weeks with no LDs and poor recall. Then I start back in my journal again (thus thinking about LDing) and I get four in two nights.

Not bad.....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not bad at _all_.  ::happy::  
Can&#39;t wait to read &#39;em. Keep up the good work&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey thanks Oneironaut.

Now let&#39;s see how well I remember them.

The first one was earlier on in the night, and I can&#39;t remember how it started. But something didn&#39;t seem right, and I questioned my state and decided that I was dreaming.

I wanted to do something different in my dream than just fly--like I alway do. I remembered that I wanted to *look at my hands*. I had read in other posts that sometimes you can make yourself have 6 fingers on your hand. I was with some people (who I can&#39;t identfy now) and I said to them, "Hey check out my hand". I lifted it up fully expecting to see six fingers. But to my surprise (and theirs) I had about ten fingers growing out of that hand. To make it weirder, on the last nuckle on each finger were two separate finger tips. So it was quite the sight to see about 20 little finger tips. I waved them around at the people I was with, telling them I was lucid dreaming, and that&#39;s why my hand was so weird.

And then to prove my point further I reached up and grabbed a tree limb. I did several *one armed pull-ups*  and said "I can&#39;t do that in real life. Isn&#39;t lucid dreaming cool?"

And then I said, "But this is the best...." And I took off *flying*.

I flew for a while and then realized that I didn&#39;t want to spend my whole LD flying. I wanted to complete July&#39;s Lucid Task (I hadn&#39;t read what August&#39;s was yet) I needed to find a cemetery so I could raise some one from the dead. I looked all around. I got frustrated because I knew all I had to do was to _create_ a cemetery. Then I started worrying that I would wake up before I found one. That thought is almost always fatal to my lucid dreams. And sure enough, as soon as I thought that I woke up.To this minute I don&#39;t know if I was truly awakened or if it was a FA. But I felt myself laying in bed.  I refused to open my eyes. I kept telling myself to go back to sleep and go back to the LD.

I don&#39;t know what happened. Recall is poor. I think I went on to other dreams. BUt then at some point I remember *flying again*  and saying"Hey&#33; I&#39;m having another LD. That&#39;s twice in one night&#33; Totally cool."
I lost lucidity at some point because I then had one of my classic reoccuring dreams. I have this 4-5 times a year. The most recent was.....the night before (I know, I never got my other dreams written up from yesterday). So not only did I LD two nights in a row. But I had one of my favorite stressful dreams. The theme:* "It&#39;s Halloween And I Have Forgotten To Decorate".*  

I know...it sound like a bizarre dream to have so often.  But you would have to understand me and Halloween. Ever since my earliest childhood memories Halloween has been the coolest most exciting time of year. My mom always made a big deal of decorating the house. And as we grew, my sister and I have had great times making our house the coolest one around. We would go all out with music cobwebs, a graveyard, lights...and last year we had over 50 jack-o-lanterns glowing in the front yard...etc etc....

So back to the dream....first, the one from night before last: It was Halloween. I didn&#39;t seem to remember it was until about 3:00 in the afternoon. I then remembered. At first I got very excited. I thought "Oh yeah, I can finally get out Halloween boxes out of the garage&#33;" Then I thought, "Oh wait. I have an errand to run...oh no...by the time I&#39;m done it will be too late to decorate" And I got quite stressed out.

Last night&#39;s dream was similar. I was frantically trying to get things out of the garage in time for the trick-or-treaters to come by. Next thing I remember I was with two guys (I don&#39;t know who they were supposed to be). We were wearing these costumes that were kind of like the *Dementors* from Harry Potter but white instead of black. As I walked along, I suddenly realized that I was in a dream _again_. I thought it would be really cool if I could just float along in the air --like the Dementors do in the movie. But I was having some trouble with dream control. I was able to get in the air a little but I kept coming down and couldn&#39;t get the effect that I wanted. And after that I lost lucidity again.

Notes:</span>

<span style="color:#FF6600">Although the second two LDs were short, I still think it was neat that the thought to become LUCID stayed with me for the remainder of the night. This is what I have been hoping for all along. Maybe this will start the pattern for more LDs for me in the future.

I remembered that I wanted to look at my hand like I had read about. The results were....interesting.

I also remembered that another of my deam signs was one armed pull-ups. I love to do those. This was the first time I have done them in a LD.

I remembered to try to find a cemetery. Although I wasn&#39;t successful, I still glad I remembered to try. To remember at all and attempt it is at _least_ half the battle. One of these times I&#39;ll remember _and_ be succesful.

----------


## Twoshadows

Also I forgot to write that the whole beginning of the night--before the lucid dreams-- were *"Softball"* dreams. I can almost always count on having a softball dream after playing a game especially since we play so late at night. And last night was a double header too. I was totally aching when I crawled into bed last night. Softball obviously still on my mind. (By the way, still undefeated 10-0)

----------


## Twoshadows

I had 4 significant dreams last night, but at the moment can only recall two of them. Maybe more will come back as I write.

*Dream 1:*

This one was a little odd.  I had supposedly made plans with *this guy that I know*  (but not that well) to go over to his house to *write this article or story*. I thought he was expecting me but when I got to his house he was asleep. It was the middle of the night, but I still felt it was okay for me to go in and sit in his living room and start writing the story.

After a while he woke up and came out to the living room dressed in a bathrobe and saw me sitting there in his chair writing. I suddenly felt awkward. He seemed surprised to see me there. I explained that he had invited me over. And he nodded remembering. He told me I could stay, but he was going back to bed.

I started writing again, but then heard him on the phone talking to someone. I made out the words "...big problem..." I figured he was talking about me, and I finally had the common sense to leave. I gathered up my things and went to the front door. In doing so, I had to pass his bedroom. He calls to me and says that I don&#39;t have to go. I am welcome to stay and write. Then he says something about a "winter coat" that made no sense. Then he says something else (that I have since forgotten) that is equally confusing. I finally said, "You know, I really think I should go".  And even though, again, he said that I should stay, I finally walked out the door. It was all just kind of weird.

*Dream 2:*

I am somewhere in the *Middle East*. I am with a group of people kind of like a school field trip. We are walking along in the desert, and we have been told there are rules of courtesy if we pass any native people. We were supposed to bow and say this certain word. But I wasn&#39;t really sure how it was supposed to be. 

Suddenly I am on my own and I am about to pass this group of native people. I panic because I don&#39;t want to make them mad by accidentally being rude. I bow and try to say what I wa supposed to say. It must have been okay, and I am allowed to go on.

Later I ennded up at this city with my group. And it seems a lot of stuff happens that I don&#39;t really remember. I do remember taking pictures of the Dead Sea.

----------


## Twoshadows

It&#39;s obvious that my mind is continuing a theme that was started a few nights ago, although unfortunately, without the lucidity.

*Dream 1:*

I&#39;m getting out my *Halloween* stuff and am decorating the house. Then at some point I went outside and looked up the street. Several houses have *Christmas lights*  on them. It really surprised me to see Christmas stuff while I was decorating for Halloween. I go back inside and I&#39;m suddenly at my mom&#39;s house. I notice that she has her Christmas tree up and other various Christmas decorations. I ask her about it, and she doesn&#39;t seem to find it strange that she has her decorations up this early.

Then it hits me--it&#39;s *August*&#33; I start thinking, "I know Walmart and other stores put out their holiday stuff earlier and earlier every year, but this is rediculous&#33;" But then I thought, "Walmart doesn&#39;t even have the Halloween stuff out in August. Why am I decorating this early?"

You&#39;d think it would have triggered lucidity, especially since this is such a commom dream sign. But I think because I have this dream theme so often my mind has accepted it as a scenario that is completely normal.

But I need to work on this. If I can really get it into my head that Halloween=Lucid Dream, then I should be able to get many LDs out of it--just like my "loose tooth" dreams.

*Dream 2:*

I had gotten braces put on my teeth. I looked in the mirror and to my dismay, instead of them being straighter, they had all these gaps between them.It was distressing. I wish I had just dreamed of my teeth being loose. Might have triggered an LD again. I seem to have an obsession with my teeth in my dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Long dream...

It started with me getting ready to run a *marathon* I was with a group of people getting my number then riding a bus to the place where we were supposed to start. But then we were at a hotel, and we were going to sleep there before the race. But then at some point it changes, and we were instead getting ready to march in the *Rose Parade*. I was with the *Los Angeles All City Band*.   I had my saxophone but I realized I needed my trumpet for this band since it is an all brass and percussion band. I found my trumpet but was really worried because it had been quite a while since I had played my trumpet and I didn&#39;t know the music. 

I was getting two memories of my past mixed up in that dream. I was recently talking to people about both of those experiences. I&#39;m sure that&#39;s why I had this dream.

*Dream 2:*

Also a very long dream.

I was at *Lake Powel*  camping with extended family including Grandma Mattie. I remember these strange pipes that I was walking through exploring (??). There was also a scene where I was looking for a bathroom and finally finding a toilet, but there was something wrong with it.

I remember seeing a California Condor circling above us. And I have a vague memory of a bear.

Then we were on a *powerboat*, and I was so excited to take them to Cathedral Canyon where I had kayaked. Things got weird and should have triggered lucidity, but didn&#39;t. We kept passing these kayakers that were mostly submerged underwater. 

It took a long time to get uplake, and finally when I was getting close to Cathedral Canyon...I woke up. Figures.

----------


## Twoshadows

I didn&#39;t have a good night&#39;s sleep. But before I got up, I did recall one dream.

It was the *first day of high school*. I went to my math class. But before I did much in class I was called out by a science teacher. He called me to this little room where he was showing me these fossils and some slides of a trip he had taken. It was uncomforable and a little too personal for me.

I finally looked at my watch and saw that not only was my math class over but my next one, band, was going to be over if I didn&#39;t get to it fast. So I told the science teacher I couldn&#39;t stay any longer.

I had to do the awkward thing of going back into the math class to get my stuff while another class was in session. The math teacher was cool, though, since he knew that the reason I had missed his class was because of the science teacher.

I finally got to band in time to get all the assginments. I felt frustrated and angry at that science teacher for making my first day such a mess.

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;ve had a few busy days and my dream recall has been somewhat poor. I remember parts of dreams when I get up, but when I don&#39;t write them down they are soon gone.

Here is part of a dream I remember from last night. I was in my *mom&#39;s house*, but it wasn&#39;t finished. It was just framed with a roof, but no walls. I was on the second floor with a friend. We had these matresses on the floor, and it was night, and we were trying to sleep. But it was *raining* hard, and the wind kept blowing the rain in on us. We had to move our matresses around until we found a place where we were somewhat protected from the rain.

I also remember laying on the matress and watching a *bat* that had flown in the house. It had found some jelly that we had left out and was eating it. I remember thinking, "I need to throw that away because I know bats carry germs".

I have vague memories of a dream from the night before of seeing my sister&#39;s twin girls and trying to tell them apart.

Oh, and I can&#39;t forget my softball dreams Wednesday night. It never fails-- I always dream of *softball*  after our games. It was a double header again. And the end of the season. We won the championship. Pretty cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a couple of dreams I had in the past few nights.

In one I was driving down a very busy street in a city. I then remember going into a very fancy expensive building. I was with the actor that is *Peter Parker&#39;s friend*  in the movie Spiderman. We got to a room and he starts to kiss me. I remember thinking, "Man, this guy is hot&#33;" Then,"Wait a minute--he&#39;s only 17. He&#39;s too young for me." So I pulled myself away from the kiss and said, "I can&#39;t....I would if I were 17...." And that was all I remember.

Note: My dream self is often still a teenage, and sometimes I get into situations where I can&#39;t quite figure out who I am or what I should be doing.

The next dream is also a bit odd. I was talking to a *DJ for a radio station*  on the phone. I can&#39;t remember what we had been talking about, but it was if I poured my heart out to him. We talked late into the night. I remember falling asleep talking to him and my last words were "Thanks you for being here for me....".  Then I woke up (in the dream still) in the morning and saw my mom and sister. They said there were phone problems-- that we were connected to the radio station and it wouldn&#39;t disconnect. I realized that this was my fault. Then I told them about the DJ that I was falling for. Then they pulled out a newpaper that had photos of all the DJs and I was trying to find the one that I was talking to, but I suddenly couldn&#39;t remember who he was. I remember saying, "Well, I think it is either Greg or Paul"

Wow...how pathetic of a dream is that??

I had another dream last night I was in a highschool gym and suddenly a group of professional basketball players comes in and starts doing tricks like the *Harlem Globetrotters*.  I&#39;m not sure what triggered that dream, but, hey, it was entertaining.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember a few dream fragments. 

In the first one I was in my old backyard in LA and looked up and saw these *planes* coming in really close and doing these spins and other tricks.

I think I dreamed that because we used to live only a few miles from LAX, and as as kid I would sit on my swing and watch the jets fly overhead.

The second on had to do with a bottle of *cinnamon oil*  and *time travel*. I can&#39;t remember any details, except I was trying to use the cinnamon oil for a trade.

----------


## Twoshadows

I can&#39;t remember a single dream from last night.  It frustrates me because I feel like I _should_ be able to remember. I know I dreamed, but the memory is gone. Makes me feel like part of my life is missing when that happens. My dreams give me the feeling of "extended time" in my life--instead of just sleeping, I&#39;m having experiences. I know certain people that would totally laugh at me for saying that. But I&#39;m thinking that there are many people on the board here that would share my feelings.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bad night&#39;s sleep.

I remember several little parts of dreams.

In one I was in this little town just *walking around this same area again and again*--several square blocks. I would pass this nursery with all these pretty plants I would have bought, except that it was closed. I also passed this fast food place. I also passed a whole residencial part of town. And I did this again and again.  I&#39;m not sure what the point was.

I also have a memory of someone talking about those little *long legged spiders*  that always try to live in the corners of your ceiling.

Also someone was *paying me back*  for something.

Then at exactly 3:30am this terrible loud grinding noise woke me up. I tried to decide if it came from in the house or outside. I got up and looked around and decided that it must have been outside. The last time I heard a loud noise like that at night there had been a car accident in front of our neighbor&#39;s house. But this time I saw no accident nor heard any sirens. I never was able to get back to sleep. But this morning I think I discovered what made the noise. There were the remains of many firecrackers in the street. I think someone set them all off at once making a very loud noise that lasted several seconds, yet in my sleep sounded quite "mechanical".  Anyway, so I was awake during the hours of the night that I usually have my best dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

Right now all that is coming to mind is part of a dream where I was in a big building-- like a hospital, and I was on this strange type of *elevator* where I was in a little box with a swing-like seat, and it was made of mesh wire so you ould see out of it. And this elevator would "swing" me up, down or sideways though parts of the building to get to where I wanted. Interesting and odd....

----------


## Twoshadows

The last few nights have been nights filled with dreams that I promptly forget when I awaken.

But here are just a few that I do remember.

*Dream 1:*

Something about a scout activity on a stage.

*Dream 2:*

I was driving on the res with my aunt who had never been on the res, and we stopped at a trading post and got a shake, and I saw these carved stone maps of Lake Powell that I thought were cool. They were flat stone with the lake part carved into the stone and painted blue.

*Dream 3:*

I woke up (in the dream) and saw that it was 10:30, and I panicked because it was very late. But I then woke up in real life and saw that it was only about 6:00 and felt much better.

*Dream 4:*

I was driving.

*Dream 6:*

I was riding a donkey at the Grand Canyon.

*Dream 7:*

I was eating something really good.

----------


## Twoshadows

This morning I remember a whole bunch of parts and pieces to dreams. I think they are all part of a long dream, but since I just remember sections, they seem more like separate dreams. So here is what I remember.

*Section 1:*

I am in a room with lots of things on the floor. I remember looking though a *pile of CDs*  and stacking them against a wall.

*Section 2:*

I am getting on a *freeway* with a friend, when I suddenly realize we are on foot and that it is potentially dangerous. My friend assures me that we will be fine. We kind of *glide along on foot*  along with the traffic.

I remember thinking that we were in Rhode Island, but we are seeing these *ruins of castles*  and other big and very old buildings and monuments. I start taking pictures and writing down a story about what I am seeing.

*Section 3:*

I am being applauded by a big group of people for having my *book published*. I remember thinking, "Whoa, that story wasn&#39;t ready to be published. It was just my notes." But somehow the book was in an informal style that made it okay for it to be just "notes". I remember reading through the book. It was printed on yellow paper, and used interesting fonts.

*Section 4:*

I am with a big group of *famous people*, and we are having our picture taken. Some of the people we are with are musicians and rock stars. I wonder why I am included in this group, but smile for the camera anyway.

*Section 5:*

I am in a big *lobby* of what is supposed to be a dorm, but it is huge and fancy like an expensive hotel. In the dream it was a familiar place, yet at this time I am surprised to see it decorated with *roses*. It is beautiful as there are roses everywhere. I go to smell one and am disappointed that they are fake.

I am wondering why it is decorated like this, but then I see an orchestra that is preparing to play, and it makes sense to me all of a sudden.

But then I am floating around the lobby on this *hovering disk*. I can balance on it with one foot and zip around up and down in this huge room floating between and over orchestra members. I wish it had triggered lucidity. But it seemed quite natural to be doing it as I have done things similar in many other dreams. Dream characters always seem a little surprised that I can do this, but nowhere near how surprised they would be if I suddenly did it in real life.

*Section 6:*

I am discussing with *Philip* how difficult it sometimes is to remember *dreams* before they fade away, and how I wanted to remember the dreams I had this night.

----------


## Twoshadows

Out of all the dreams I had last night I only remember one about going to the *mountains* and going on this "search". I wanted to go with the group that went way up the mountain, but was assigned to stay near the bottom. Later I realized that there were lots of *bears* on this mountain, and I figured it was better that I didn&#39;t go too far up.

But then I did end up going to this lake or pond further up the mountain by myself hoping I didn&#39;t run into a bear. Luckily, I didn&#39;t.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a *"Dream View Members"* dream. I think it was inspired by the fact that I read a Personal Message from a Dream View member and wrote one back before going to bed last night.

*Dream:*

I was was moving into a dorm or apartment with several Dream View members. When I got there with my stuff only one other person had gotten there, but they weren&#39;t there at the moment. I didn&#39;t know who they were yet.

There were two bedrooms. The smaller bedroom had bunk beds and the bigger bedroom had one big bed. I chose the one big bed and put my sheets on it and started making myself at home. 

Then another DV member--a guy--comes in and also starts making himself at home in the big room. He is a nice guy and we are talking, and I don&#39;t seem to notice the problem that there is only one bed in that room, yet. Even though I know he is a DV member he doesn&#39;t seem to be anyone in particular (at least I don&#39;t remember a name). BUt he seems like someone I will be able to relate to and trust.

Then suddenly I notice that there is someone else there. It is Aquanina, and she is sitting at a desk in the big room and is on the computer. I notice that she is writing a post on DreamViews. I introduce myself and mention that it will be cool to all be DV members--that we all have that in common. She is also very nice and friendly, and I&#39;m feeling glad that I have ended up with such nice roommates.

Then another guy comes in. He is a young guy--maybe 16 years old-- with blond curly hair. He is very outgoing and funny (again, I don&#39;t remember a name but he is supposedly someone on the board). Anyway we realize that there is a problem with having enough places to sleep. Aquanina tells me that she is in the smaller bedroom with the bunkbed, and that I can come and use the top bunk. So I gather my things and go in there. But the person who used that bed last left it a mess. There are dirty ripped sheets with blood stains on the bed, and it totally grosses me out. I take them off and am thinking that I need to find a way to disinfect the mattress before I put my sheets on.

And that&#39;s all I remember.

I have "roommate" dreams semi-regularly. The feeling of anticipation and apprehension about who my roommates would be was a pretty strong feeling that has stuck in my brain and sometimes shows up in dreams.


*Another dream:*

I remember seeing this *tiny bat*  flying around me and thinking how cool it was, when suddenly a guy that I was with reached up and smashed it between his hands like a moth. I was horrified that he would killed a bat like that. What made me more angry was that he knew I was watching it and was fascinated by it.

Edit:

 I took this picture last evening of what at first looked like a humming bird, then turned out to be a moth. I also was watching the bats flying in the evening sky. I&#39;m guessing this is what inspired the "tiny bat" dream

----------


## Pyrox

Wow&#33; You have great recall&#33; 

If you have any tips PM me, I&#39;m in desprete need of better recall. I&#39;m on a week dry spell of normal dreams (even getting 9 hours sleep).

----------


## Pyrox

Oh and I realized something.

You dream ALOT about Disneyland, you wouldn&#39;t happen to work there would you?

I work at Rainforest Cafe at Downtown Disney.   ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

I don&#39;t work there, but I always thought I would enjoy it.

I was at the Rainforest Cafe last December. Maybe we passed each other.  ::D:  

I grew up an hour or so away from Disneyland and we went there fairly often. Then for 6 months I lived only a few miles away and we got Summer Night Passes. And every night that we didn&#39;t go, at 9:30, I think it was, I&#39;d go to my window so I could see the Disneyland fireworks. 

I guess you could say that I still believe the "Happiest place on Earth" thing.....   :smiley:  

I wonder if I would ever get sick of it. Maybe if I worked there. But maybe not.  I always thought I could do a great job being the girl that sits on the back of the boat for StoryBook Land and describing all the miniature scenes. Because I think that although I would be saying the same things again and again, I would be looking into the faces of different children every time and see the excitement in their eyes. I like that kind of thing.

So can you get into Disneyland whenever you want because of where you work? I would totally envy you if you did. Actually already I envy you for being that close all the time.

----------


## Twoshadows

So I take it you recognize this place...?



Where else could one possibly want to be?



Disneyland even has the happiest sidewalks on Earth. (Camera must have gone off accidentally. Sadly, I can&#39;t even make myself delete _this_ picture.)

----------


## Pyrox

Lol, yep that&#39;s the place.

Yeah, I do get into Disneyland for free with a small discount. I don&#39;t go very often. The best perk the job has is that you get 50% off at all the Laundry&#39;s restraunts. With the fee (&#036;18.00/month). But that includes Joe&#39;s Crab Shack, RFC, Fuddruckers, theres about 20 more that aren&#39;t so big. So it pays for itself  :smiley: 

I wouldn&#39;t have seen you because I just started working there in June.

Oh, and my girlfriend works at Disneyland and she is crazy about it too. I asked her if she got sick of it and she said it feels different now that I have seen backstage (behind the scenes). But no I don&#39;t think you would end up disliking it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool about the restaurants. I wish I had options like that where I live.

What does your girlfriend do at Disneyland?

I&#39;ve seen a little of the "backstage" area when I was in high school and we would do parades there (marching band). Yeah, I would worry that if I ever worked there it would lose a little of its "magic". But at this point I only see myself visiting for fun.

----------


## Twoshadows

I woke up this morning and couldn&#39;t remember a single dream. But after some thought and searching I remembered a lot.  Here are parts that I remember:

*Section 1:*

I was with an older lady who was showing me her garden. She had a favorite plant which was a vine that she called, "Cardinal Cups" It had these beautiful maroon flowers with tan centers that were the shape of Petunas.

*Section 2:*

I was watching this resaurant. They were putting grass on the roof. Then trees. (I think I was thinking of the Rainforest Cafe in Downtown Disney. It was cool.


*Section 3:*

I was having to take care of this tiny baby girl for someone. I was having a hard time holding the baby. She kept slipping out of my arms. We were at the restaurant, and the baby slipped into some cholocate syrup.

*Section 4:*

I was in Walmart and I kept seeing these girls wearing the exact same skirt. Then I was standing in line and I realized I didn&#39;t have the baby anymore, and I totally panicked. How could I have lost the baby?? It was an awful feeling. I was asking everyone if they had seen the baby.  Jeff said that his sister Danielle was watching her. I felt better but still was upset that I didn&#39;t know about it.

*Section 5:*

My aunt and grandma were visiting. My aunt had a new bathrobe that she was showing us. And my grandma was eating mints. I was thinking about asking her for a mint because they looked good. Then my mom and sister showed me their new jackets. They were so cool. I wanted one just like it.

*Section 6:*  

Vague memories of someone leaving to go to CA.

----------


## Pyrox

> Cool about the restaurants. I wish I had options like that where I live.
> 
> What does your girlfriend do at Disneyland?
> 
> I&#39;ve seen a little of the "backstage" area when I was in high school and we would do parades there (marching band). Yeah, I would worry that if I ever worked there it would lose a little of its "magic". But at this point I only see myself visiting for fun.
> [/b]



She works at Carnation Cafe as a hostess.

BTW thats funny that you dreampt about RFC

----------


## Twoshadows

Carnation Cafe...   We ate there too. Enjoyed a very talented piano player who entertained us as we ate.

I wouldn&#39;t be surprised if I have another string of Disneyland dreams now.

I was away for two nights. At one point I remembered several dreams. BUT--_I didn&#39;t write then down_. So all I have left is an image of a little black girl who was about 7 or 8 years old. The rest is gone.

----------


## Pyrox

:Sad:  No lucids?

BTW - the dry spell I was on is gone&#33; Had my 2nd LD.

You probably will have a dream of Disneyland. But hey nothing wrong with that  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

That&#39;s great about the Lucid Dream, Pyrox....and I see you also completed the Lucid Task. Good for you. I&#39;m kind of bummed that I haven&#39;t gotten lucid for a while. I know this task (jumping off a cliff) would have been so easy for me as I have already done it. But I seemed to have run out of time. No problem, though, I seem to do a great job of completing them the _next_ month. As fun as it would be to get the badge, the fact that I am able to complete (or attempt) some of the tasks _at all_  is satisfying to me.

Okay, I had a whole lot of dreams last night. I went to bed at around 9:00 because I was so tired from the busy weekend. I had to get up at 5:30, but I had plenty of time for dreams.

I&#39;m not sure if these were part of one long dream or different dreams, so again, I will call them "sections".

*Section 1:*

I am taking a math test. The questions are very simple two-step addition and subtraction story problems. But I am having difficulty doing them.

*Section 2:*

I am in a helicopter flying over a city. It is not a real helicopter since I am in a seat under it with my feet dangling (more like amusement park ride...maybe it was Disneyland&#33 :wink2:  I am not seatbelted in and everytime the helicopter turns or dips I have to really grip the armrest so as not to go falling off (Wish I would have gone lucid then it wouldn&#39;t have mattered if I fell. I could have "caught" myself and flew.

The helicopter then flies into a hotel lobby. I am worried because I am thinking that helicopters are not supposed to fly inside buildings, but apparently this was no ordinary helicopter, so it was fine.

*Section 3:*

I am in a Library asking the librarian if there are extra books that I can buy. She says "not at this time". I am disappointed.

*Section 4:*

I remember flying in the library. No...still not lucid.

*Section 5:*

I am flying in a friend&#39;s house. This "friend" is a black boy names Rocky, who was a character in a book I recently read. His house is cool. His living room is two story with the couches on the upper part. It was all done in shades of white.

*Section: 6*

I am flying in what starts as the hotel that I was in with the helicopter. Then it turns out to be outside. I fly over this bridge, and see this guy. Our eyes connect, and I instantly know he is my enemy. Suddenly my flying power gives out, and I fall the the ground against this wall and my strength is nearly gone. At this point I realize that I am Buffy the Vampire Slayer. The evil guy comes to me and is about to punch me. I feel completely helpless, but at the moment his fist is about to hit me I exert a little energy. Suddenly his hand hits a force field, and the punch doesn&#39;t touch me. He tries again and again. Each time I make the energy field I feel more exhausted. I wonder how long I will be able to take it. Then I have a brilliant idea. The next time he swings at me I grab his hand, and I now have the energy and strength to lift him and swing him over my head and smash him on the ground to my left. Then I swing him back over myhead and smash him to my right. I do this again and again (I&#39;m not normally violent, but I am in this dream) until he is no longer moving.

I run and am suddenly in my Grandma&#39;s basement. I walk around, but realize that there are renters living there. I quietly sneak back upstairs to my grandparent&#39;s part of the house.

*Section 7:*  

Two friends and I make plans to go to California.

*Section 8:*

Red gives me Justin W&#39;s info for the badges he needs for the Pack Meeting. I am Cub Master.

*Section 9:*

Someone was going to put indoor/outdoor carpet in this parking lot.

*Section 10:*

I saw my dog Link. Suddenly there were two Links running around.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was in what was supposed to be my house. It was night, and I was with a bunch of kids. I suddenly realized that we were in great danger--that something was coming to attack us (vampires, I think). I had to find a place to hide. I knew there was a small *attic* space we could all squeeze into.  But to my surprise, when we climbed up, it was like a whole other level to the house with full-size rooms. I immediately forgot that we were in danger. I was quite excited about this discovery, and we started to exlopre the rooms. There were dressers filled with unusual things. This level had apparently been sealed up for a long time. It was just the neatest thing to have discovered all this in my house.

*Dream 2:*  

This was sort of connected to the first. We were still in the house with the attic. But it wasn&#39;t mine anymore. I was looking at it very interested to buy it. I was with a *realtor* and made an offer. I was excited thinking that I was going to get the house, but then this huge family with all these kids comes in and says that they are going to buy it . I was upset. I told the realtor that whatever they offored I&#39;d beat it. But this family acted like this house was already theirs.

While I was waiting for all that to be settled. I went to my friend *Shannon&#39;s house*  to wait. In the dream her house was this tiny single-wide trailor. It had old flooring and torn wallpaper. I was trying to help her figure out how to fix it up, and come up with ideas on how to make it look more open and less cluttered.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a funny little *"audio dream"* (no visual) while I took a five minute power nap this afternoon. It&#39;s one of those times where you don&#39;t feel like you&#39;ve been asleep at all. But suddenly you go, "Wow, I just had a dream." So you know you must have been asleep, even if briefly.

All it was was the song "Yankee Doodle" being played on a viola. The sounds were up close and very clear. Then it was gone.

----------


## Twoshadows

The night started with dreams I couldn&#39;t remember. Then towards the end of one particular dream things got very vivid.

*End of dream:*

I was in a garage (supposedly mine) with Kelly and Becky. We were looking for something. BUt I had noticed that there were *spider webs*--big orb webs above us. There was a huge spider that had just had babies and there were many spiders in the web. As I moved about the garage, I saw that there were other equally big orb webs filled with big spiders. It finally got to a point that there were so many spider webs with spiders that I was suddenly surrounded and I couldn&#39;t go anywhere without walking through a web of spiders. I finally thought I saw a way to get out. I started walking cautiously toward the way out. But suddenly I felt the tug of web on my bare arms and body. I had walked smack into a huge web. It also hit me that each web was covered in many huge spiders. 

The feeling of terror I suddenly felt was enough to snap me awake right then and there.

Notes:

Although in real life I don&#39;t have a particularly geat fear of spiders, I get the "spider web dream" at least twice a year. Usually it is Black Widow spiders in those dreams since that is the only spider I dislike enough to  sometimes kill. (But at this time I am allowing two to live on my front porch because they will eat the cockroaches. They are far enough out of the way so I won&#39;t acidentally kick a bare foot into their webs.

In this dream I was surrounded by Orb Web spiders. I know why I was thinking about them. I get a few in my garden each year. As a kid I really didn&#39;t like these spiders because they would spin huge webs on my jungle gym in our back yard and a couple of time I almost walked into them like in the dream. The ones in my garden here seem to stay in the plant area so I have never had a close call. They are fun to take pictures of. But if they ever start making their webs where I might walk into one, then the spiders will have to go.


I just have to make sure that when I pick off dead flowers that I look carefully.



This is what I don&#39;t want to walk into.


Took this one a couple of days ago. It was in a place I couldn&#39;t get close to so I just stuck my camera down by it and hoped it would focus. And it did...on its leg.

Afer the spider web dream had fully awakened me, I lay in bed for a while thinking about lucid dreaming and WILDing. I thought I might attempt a WILD when I started getting tired. BUt I wasn&#39;t tired. I just laid in bed staring at the ceiling and listening to the noises of the night....my cat making her warning noise to what was probably another cat. A siren going by and the usual chorus of four dogs that have to join in. It is a haunting medley of whines and howls that goes one for at least a minute. The bubbler in my frog&#39;s tank is a constant quiet noise that I ususally don&#39;t hear unless I am laying in bed unable to sleep.

Then I heard my *Grandma&#39;s voice*. She was saying something abou the dog. We were in the driveway and Link was running toward us.

I opened my eyes and realized that I had finally gone to sleep. I had about a half hour left before my alarm, so no sense in trying to WILD at this point.

I had two more shorts dreams. One was with my friend *Theresa* and her twin girls were being silly and embarrassing her.

And another very interesting dream about *Smallville*. I can&#39;t remember any details. But I remember it was cool. And I had scribbled the word Smallville on a piece of paper on my night stand when I woke up so I wouldn&#39;t forget.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don&#39;t have much time so I will quickly write down the notes I wrote on paper when I first got up. I&#39;ll write the details when I have time later.

1.I am invisible/game

2. Bathroom with curtain in public

3.discussing disaster plans.

4. lipstick

----------


## Twoshadows

I never got around to adding the details of yesterdya&#39;s dreams, and now I&#39;m not sure that there are enough details to make it worth while--SO--I&#39;ll go on to a dream from last night. Unfortunatley recall is not that good.

*Dream:*

*I was flying*. 

I remember that part. It&#39;s great that flying comes so naturally in my dreams. That bad thing is that it has become so natural that I don&#39;t question it. I used to fly maybe 2-3 times a year. Now that I have gotten into Lucid Dreaming, it comes a lot more often. I need to go back and count my flying dreams, both lucid and nonlucid. I would be interested to see how it has increased. I have had a slow month for LDing. I had several at the begining of August, but none since. BUT--I have flown several times, so I don&#39;t see it as a waste. As much as I have loved LDing, I still get great enjoyment out of my good old fashioned regular dreams.

Back to the dream. In this dream I wasn&#39;t supposed to be flying. So I was trying to hide the fact that I could fly. But I couldn&#39;t help but sneak in a brief flight here or there. I had an interaction with some kids at some point. I don&#39;t remember much. I think they caught me flying or something.

Then I was flying in a very large room. I was with some famous guy (no one that I knew) and his wife that was a body builder. And we were flying together and talking.

----------


## Pyrox

Flying could be a dream sign for you.

And I feel the same way you do about normal dreams. I enjoy normal dreams too. A few nights ago I had a dream about me on a pogo stick jumping all around town on my way home. It was fun and I woke up happy even though I wasn&#39;t lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Flying could be a dream sign for you.[/b]



Well, it certainly should be. But I think dream signs are hard to catch if they are _so_ common in your dreams that you no longer think of them as any way unusual. Maybe this is a "sign" that I need to start doing RCs on a regular basics.   ::?:  





> I had a dream about me on a pogo stick jumping all around town [/b]



That sounds like a fun dream. Something about "jumping" is makes me feel happy. Ever since I was a kid I have loved trampolines. :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Twoshadows

My dreams...

*Dream 1:*
There was a vampire after me and some other people. We had stolen his money and had really pissed him off. We got to a point where we realized that we couldn&#39;t get away, so we came up with the brilliant idea that if we just returned his money that he would go away and forgive us. Apparently it worked.

*Dream 2:*

Debbie had had a baby. He( sometimes she) was very little and cute with dark brown hair. I got to hold the baby part of the time. But as the dream progressed, the baby became a doll, then finally am imgage on a computer screen. Odd....

Newborn or very small babies seem to show up in many of my dreams.

*Dream 3:*

I was staying with a group of teenage girls either at a dorm or some kind of camp. At first I thought of myself as one of the teenagers. Then as the dream went on I began to think, "Wait...I&#39;m not a teenager any more." But no one seemed to notice. 

Then a friend Kim B passes me and hands me two notes. I never got a chance to read them.

----------


## Twoshadows

It&#39;s amazing how many dreams I can remember when I have a good night&#39;s sleep, especially when I can sleep in. Here are my many dreams:

*Dream 1:*

I am in a store looking at *rock tumblers*. In this store you can custom make your own. Instead of the regular canister thing, they were using big hollow shells. I found a really cool looking pink top shell that was huge and hollow. I decided to buy it.

*Dream 2:*  

There was a *band* and it was playing on stage. I was on stage too. I have no idea what I was doing--I was laying on the floor. 

*Dream 3:*

I was at a big teachers convention. *Former President Clinton*  was there sitting at the front as a guest speaker. Before it started one teacher got up and started saying all these horrible things about Clinton. Then other teachers got up and joined in.  I have never liked Clinton, but I felt it was terribly rude to do this to a former president that was an invited guest.

*Dream 4:*

I was at an apartment (supposedly mine) with a group of people. We had been making cookies. Everyone decided to leave and go somewhere. I walked out the door with Jeff. We crossed the street together. Suddenly I remembered that no one had taken the last tray of cookies out of the oven or turned the oven off. I had to go back.

I tried crossing the street again, but it was too busy. I finally decided to go to the corner a ways down to cross at the light. After I crossed I looked back toward the apartment and I couldn&#39;t find it. I wandered around a little trying to find a way to the apartment. There seemed no way to get there.

I realize that I am now in a cafe area and it is Gay Day and there are all these gay guys sitting around me. I start to feel a little out of place. There are these misters on the awnings that are supposed to spray a fine mist to keep everyone cool. But I walked into one that is spraying a full stream and I get kind of wet.

Finally I see Monica. She is pregnant. We talk and I suddenly remember I am supposed to be finding a dress. I look thourgh these racks of dresses but can&#39;t find one the right size. I finally pull out a Medium and start carrying it around. The Mary is there and lets me know that I am dragging the dress in the dirt. I pick it up and hold it more carefully. 

Then I am walking again with Monica, and we see this airplane. It is coming in over the city very low and slow. I have this dread come over me as I realize that I am about to witness a *terrorist attack*. We watch as this big, odd-looking plane comes to a point about two blocks away and stops and hovers. Then it flips upside-down and dumps out many of its passengers. There are all Japenese tourists. I feel sick as I see them fall to theirs deaths.

Then I am afraid it is going to see us and come and attack us in some way. Monica and I run a couple of blocks away until we feel a bit safer. Suddenly she is not pregnant anymore, but has this tiny baby with her.

*Dream 5:*

I am at a *dance*. I seemed to have a friend who is DJing. He calls me to where he is and tells me to stay with his stuff for a minute. Then I look and see all the people dancing. They are all on the stage and no one is on the floor area.

*Dream 6:*

(May be inspired by dream 4) Someone had given me this *newborn baby*. I am with a group of people and we are stranded out in the desert away from any place I can get formula or milk for the baby. But I think, "No problem, I&#39;ll just nurse the baby." I didn&#39;t seem to realize that since I didn&#39;t give birth, that this wouldn&#39;t be possible.

Oh Gosh, why do I seem to have this baby obsession??

*Dream 7:*
(Fragment) I chop this *onion* in half and see this big back spider in the center.

*Dream 8:*

There are these two guys that are dressed like pirates and they are telling me about this *goose* they have with them--about how it started following them so they decided to keep it.

*Dream 9:*

I am at Zion National Park and explaining to someone about the *East Rim Trail*. I was telling them that it was a long trail, but it had this cool slot canyon along the trail. And how you had to be careful at the end because there was a huge drop off.

*Dream 10:*

I was with a group of people, and we are looking over at this hill, and we notice that there is a *graveyard* on it. I have this great desire to go see it. So I talk the others into walking up the hill with me to see what&#39;s there.

*Dream 11:*

I am at a hospital and watch as they bring in *Anakin Skywalker*  who has just been injured. An official comes in and needs to talk to Anakin and see what happened. The guy standing next to me asks him, "You want the point of view of the _Sith_?" 

And the official guys says, "No, the Sith is out there." Pointing the other direction "I need the point of view of Anakin".

I remember this conversation because I immediately woke up after this little dream and wrote the exact conversation down.  

*Dream 12:*

I am standing by this window. I suddenly feel the urge to look out. When I do I see a window right across from mine. In the window is a *guy staring right at me*. I can&#39;t tear my eyes away. Part of me is totally creeped out, but part of me wants to stare deep into his eyes. He is older with long dark hair. He is not particularly good looking, but there is something about him...... and I can&#39;t look away. It was very intense.

----------


## Twoshadows

For fun I went back and skimmed my dreams and came up with the following themes that showed up most often (there may be others I didn&#39;t pick up on, that I may find later). They are:

*Common Dream Themes:*

Flying   The only one I counted-- 12 times while Lucid, 10 times while Non-Lucid.

Babies

Disneyland/Amusement Parks

New/Big House

Planes/Helicopters

Hiking/Camping

Lake Powell

Kayaks

Ocean

Softball

Vampires

Graveyards

Smallville

At some point I may count the numbers of times I dreamed about each of those.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just went out and checked on my front porch Black Widows. I could only find one. Not sure where the other one moved to.

But the one I found was very much alive and healthy. But I don&#39;t think she liked having her picture taken. When I found her she had just caught herself a nice juicy pillbug. It was barely caught and she hadn&#39;t bit it yet or wrapped it up. I started taking pictures because I thought it would be cool to catch  her progress on film. But after the first few pictures she couldn&#39;t decide if she wanted to hide or go after the pillbug. She kept running to the corner under the leaves, then back toward the pillbug. But her indecision lost her her meal. The pillbug had gotten itself loose and quickly made itself scarce.


First picture--before I freaked her out


Going after the pillbug


A moment of weakness--running to hide.


Poor Black Widow watches in dismay as her meal happily runs away in bottom left.

----------


## Jess

Wow, I&#39;m glad I live in England, the only venomous animal we have is the Adder&#33;  Cool photos.

----------


## Pyrox

I like that last picture alot.

It&#39;s looks like it was a perfect photo opportunity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Niiice pics, TS&#33;  ::goodjob2:: 

Is that one, further up, a banana spider? We have those all over the place, down here, and that&#39;s kinda what they look like. They&#39;re annoying as hell, though, since there are so many of them to run into, around here.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Niiice pics, TS&#33;[/b]



 Oneironaut: Thanks&#33; It was difficult in the dark (the black widow pics). My camera has this little red light that shines before I take pictures in the dark. It helped me get close--but not_ so_ close I accidentally bumped the spider.






> Is that one, further up, a banana spider?[/b]



It&#39;s probably not exactly the same thing. But I&#39;m guessing that is is related--like its South Western cousin or something. I&#39;ve always called then Garden Spiders or just Orb Web Spiders...both are pretty generic names. I did a search on the internet for "Orb web spiders"...and there are hundreds of spiders in that catagory. So have you ever bumped into a banana spider?





> Wow, I&#39;m glad I live in England, the only venomous animal we have is the Adder&#33; Cool photos.[/b]



Jess: There aren&#39;t Black Widows in England? I thought I saw a map showing them distributed everywhere in the world, but the poles. They have been everywhere I have lived...but I guess that includes only the Western US.





> I like that last picture alot.
> 
> It&#39;s looks like it was a perfect photo opportunity.[/b]



Pyrox: Thank you. I have always enjoyed doing things like that--taking pictures that tell a story.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So have you ever bumped into a banana spider?
> [/b]



Oh yeah. I did a lot of playing in the woods and dirtbike riding as a kid and I&#39;ve had my fair share of run-ins with them.

----------


## Jess

> Jess: There aren&#39;t Black Widows in England? I thought I saw a map showing them distributed everywhere in the world, but the poles. They have been everywhere I have lived...but I guess that includes only the Western US.
> [/b]



I&#39;ve never seen one.  If they do live here they&#39;re very rare.  All I could find about Black Widows in the United Kingdom was this mildly amusing article:

TESCO yesterday admitted using deadly Black Widow spiders to kill off insects in its bunches of grapes.

----------


## Twoshadows

Funny......





> The spiders, which have red markings on their backs, were introduced to Tesco vineyards in California as an alternative to pesticide, following customer demand for natural food.
> 
> The shock revelation comes after three women found Black Widows  two of them ALIVE  in fruit they bought at different Tesco stores.[/b]



I especially liked this line (below).





> The fact that the spiders are alive is evidence that were not using pesticides  because if we were theyd be dead."[/b]



I don&#39;t doubt they did a good job eating the bugs that would have eaten the grapes. If you don&#39;t mind the fact that they are very poisonous, they are good spiders to have around.





> Oh yeah. I did a lot of playing in the woods and dirtbike riding as a kid and I&#39;ve had my fair share of run-ins with them[/b]



Uhh-h-h-h-h-h-h.......   Makes me shudder.

I have come close, but besides my dreams that has never happened. Hope it never does.



Took this one this afternoon.

----------


## Twoshadows

Since I&#39;m using my dream journal for my photo album too, here is another cool pic.

Oneironaut: My Golden Hour Pictures

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Whoahoah.. _Very_ nice.  ::cooler:: 

I love the way the little patch of blue sky contrasts with the gold, in the bottom pic. Really shows how surreal golden hour can be.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Oneironaut. We&#39;ve had some "golden hours" before, but this was the goldest one I remember.

Hey, and guess what? You (*Oneironaut*) were in one of my dreams again last night.  Unfortunately my recall wasn&#39;t really good. But we were in some sort of build building, like a library--and there was this large male *lion* roaming around. It was making me very nervous. I remember going into this room and trying to shut the door, but the door wouldn&#39;t close because there was no door knob, and suddenly the lion was right there by the door. I don&#39;t remember what happened, but I do remember walking out of the building with you. That&#39;s all.

In the next dream I was with my *Aunt and Grandma*  in my Grandma&#39;s house. We were planning a meal.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very long dream that I was river rafting with a bunch of people from high school and college. It was a several day trip.

The part I remember best is where we were floating (on a calm part of the river) through a narrow gorge at night. The moon was shining down on us from the strip of sky directly overhead. It was magic.

It was inspired by a picture I took last night before I went to bed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, and guess what? You (*Oneironaut*) were in one of my dreams again last night. [/b]



Awesome. Nice to know I&#39;m still lurking around in that head of yours, somewhere.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

Quick notes before I crash... (Man, I&#39;m tired...)

Night 1: Something about Susan making a detailed board game, new big home

Night 2: ....??

Night 3: Back in high school after graduation, band , quit.
            Nuclear bomb in AZ, friends

----------


## Twoshadows

More quick notes from last night (to be filled out later):

car being parked vertically, party, river, Sorenson,  big house

I know there&#39;s more...I really need to search my brain.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven&#39;t done a very good job lately with recalling my dreams. Part of that is my fault. I have been somewhat distracted and stressed, and Dream Recall hasn&#39;t been a top priority. And obviously Lucid Dreaming hasn&#39;t been either seeing that it has been over a month since I have had one. That is the longest time between LDs since I started haivng them last Spring. My only hope is that I have tried to stay current in my dream journal whether or not I have had LDs. I hear people mention "dry spells" and that is what this must be for me. If I just plow through it I&#39;ll have LDs again, I know. It&#39;s just a matter of not completely letting go.


The one dream I remember from last night was I was in *office at school*  and there was a *fundraiser*  trying to earn money for the school to buy these really cool *Halloween decorations*.

What a surprise I would have this dream...._not_.


Edit:

I just looked over my list that I wrote of common dream signs for me. And by doing so I remembered that I had a baby dream last night too. I really don&#39;t remember a lot of detail. Just that I was taking care of someone&#39;s baby. Funny that I have this dream so often. I am not taking care of babies in my real life.

Going over that list might prove helpful for recall.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had interesting dreams last night.

*Dream 1:*

First (to get it out of the way) I had one of what&#39;s becoming my regular baby dreams. But for this one I actually know where this one came from. I used to be a preschool teacher and at one point was in charge of the youngest class of "babies" ages 15 months to 2 years old.

So in this dream I was *taking care of toddlers*  (not the newborns that have been showing up at an alarming frequency in recent dreams). Zoe and Milton were in this dream. And we were working on Potty Training. Ah, what memories...

*Dream 2:*

Another *Dream View Member* dream. There wasn&#39;t a lot to it. But I remember talking to *CoLd BlooDed*  about Lucid dreaming. And I believe that is what triggered my next dream since I remember seeing a picture that CoLd BlooDed posted of himself sitting on top of a volcano.

*Dream 3:*

In this dream I remember standing at my house and seeing this *volcano*. I must have had binoculars because I looked near the top and I could see these beautiful flowers. I was concerned if they were getting enough water. They were so beautiful that I didn&#39;t want them to die. So I figured I had to go up there to see if I needed to water them.

This was one of those wonderful dreams where you find yourself moving through space super fast. I think I was running. Running fast and never tiring. Before I knew it I was up at the top of this volcano. I checked on the flowers. I may have watered them (with what, I don&#39;t know). When I was satisfied, I took in the beautiful view and then sped down the volcano and back home before anyone even knew I was gone. For some reason I found that whole dream very exhilerating and magic.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, that&#39;s awesome man.  I feel honored to have taken a part in your dream.   ::D:  

Hahaha, now that I think about it that really is funny.

Thanks for reading mine, I&#39;ll keep track of yours now to see if I pop up every now and then.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey...cool.

And I&#39;ll even stick your totally cool *volcano* picture right here in my dream journal--except mine had flowers on top instead.   ::content::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks&#33;  ::D: 

There were some flowers up there, too, just not the kind you&#39;d see in gardens.  They were plants I&#39;ve never seen before that are nearly extinct and grow at the very peak of the volcano.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, CoLd BlooDed... guess what?

One of the last things I did before bed last night was to read this last post of yours. I was going to respond, but I suddenly felt too tired, and decided to reply in the morning. But instead.... I responded in my sleep. How funny is that?

So.....

*Dream 1:*

I was talking to *CoLd BlooDed* about flowers. *Amaranth*, to be specific. This year I have some very beautiful Amaranth in my garden. But oddly, in the dream I decided I didn&#39;t want any Amaranth in my garden, and CoLd BlooDed was helping me pull up all the little Amaranth starts. I find that very strange. I rarely pull out any flowers. If they grow in the wrong place, I will transplant them to another. Especially something as wonderful as my Amaranth.

Here is my Amaranth--a variety called "Love Lies Bleeding"--a very poetic name and a very Dr. Seuss-ish looking plant.


Anyway, I don&#39;t remember many specific details in the dream since it was one of the first of the night. When I woke up after the dream it was 1:24am.

*Dream 2:*  

I was riding on a *coal car* on these tracks in a foreign market place. Again, very vague.

*Dream 3:*

*Jacque* had bought a huge new house. It had very *high ceilings*. I was trying very hard not to be envious.

*Dream 4:*

Something about selling our old furniture. Tito was there. 

*Dream 5:*

I was in a big train car. There were these "Slip n Slides" in it, and we were taking turns slipping an sliding....LOL.

What an odd bunch of dreams....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha&#33;  I&#39;m a hit&#33;   ::D:   Don&#39;t worry, that garden service is free of charge.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, it&#39;s nice to have help in the garden from time to time.

Funny how I seem to get on a roll with certain dream themes. Maybe you will become one of my dream signs.   ::lol::  

And maybe I&#39;ll finally be able to get lucid again.

Edit:
And you know, I have this tradition--if you are next to me when I become lucid, you get to go flying with me. And that&#39;s way better then pulling weeds, wouldn&#39;t ya say?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;ll say, I&#39;d love to go flying.   ::D:   Keep the dreams up&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

All right....

Well, I decided that I would give it a try. Seeing if I could get you (CoLd BlooDed) to show up again and use you as a dream sign. So I went to bed saying "When Cold BlooDed shows up, I will become lucid....When CoLd BlooDed shows up I will become lucid...."

Sooooo....did it work?? Did my mind remember that when I started dreaming?

Answer: Sort of.

*Dream 1:*

I remember waiting. I remembered that I was waiting for *CoLd BlooDed*. I remembered that that was supposed to be something good. In fact, I had gotten together this large barrel, and in the barrel were all these *pencil boxes*. When Cold BlooDed came, we would celebrate by passing out the pencil boxes to everyone present. These were very special pencil boxes that were even filled with.......pencils.

But I waited...and waited....but CoLd BlooDed never came.   No one received the wonderful gift of....pencil boxes. It was very sad.  ::|:  



So where were you you last night, CoLd BlooDed? You missed out on getting a super cool pencil box....hee hee hee. (Sometimes I really wonder where my mind comes up with things like....pencil boxes.)

SO...

Why didn&#39;t I question anything in my dream. Why was it so natural to be waiting for some guy named CoLd BlooDed and be ready to pass out pencil boxes like they were some wonderful treasure? 

Why didn&#39;t I ask, "So exactly who is Cold BlooDed?.   _He&#39;s a guy from my Lucid Dreaming Board_

"Ahh...Lucid Dreaming.......So is it possible that I am dreaming right now?"   _Well, why don&#39;t I check?_

"Hey, I&#39;ve got 20 fingers on my hand....and I can float.....yep, I must be dreaming. And I am now LUCID."

But....... oh well, there is always tonight.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream goals  (to be expanded later...this is just my first few ramdom thoughts)

Fly over the ocean--swim with the dolphins...dive deep into the ocean

Finally visit EX022

Fly to Mt Everest. (always wanted to do that in real life--except without the "flying")

Fly into outer space...past each planet

Fly over NYC

Spend the day with a bigfoot

Sail with Jack Sparrow

Be a jedi

Oh yeah, and I can&#39;t forget:

Practice Coleman Slides with Cliff Coleman on a longboard

Take CoLd BlooDed flying


to be con&#39;t.....

----------


## Pyrox

I wanted to follow a Star Wars storyline lucid. I would love to yield a light saber.


A red one.   ::evil::

----------


## Twoshadows

> I wanted to follow a Star Wars storyline lucid. I would love to yield a light saber.[/b]



Wouldn&#39;t that be the *ultimate* lucid dream?






> A red one. [/b]



HA&#33; And I&#39;ll be blue. Ready to fight??? See you there.....

----------


## Pyrox

Ehh... Ok. I will see you there.

Blue is a guardian not a jedi  :tongue2: 

I read there is a difference in the colors -

Red - Sith
Yellow - Sentinal (?)
Green - Jedi Knight
Blue - Guardian
Purple - Forgot

----------


## Twoshadows

Anakin and Obi Wan had blue. And wasn&#39;t Aayla Secura a Jedi? She had blue, too, didn&#39;t she?

----------


## Pyrox

Yeah I figured it was wrong. But did he always have blue?

Guardians are jedi. Just not knights. I think it might be the masters. But Yoda has one.... Well let&#39;s just forget that. I must of read something wrong.

A true cyan lightsaber would be cool.

http://www.skytopia.com/project/illusion/illusion.html  - Look for Mars Eclipse

----------


## Twoshadows

It&#39;s totally okay.

Whatever the color, a light saber duel would be awesome.

----------


## Pyrox

> It&#39;s totally okay.
> 
> Whatever the color, a light saber duel would be awesome.
> [/b]



You&#39;re preaching to the quoir.

----------


## Twoshadows

Just did the "Eclipse of Mars"

Not sure I saw the "eclipse", but denfinitely saw the cyan (Wow...)...

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That&#39;s awesome how you can induce dreams like that so easily, if I had told myself to dream about someone else there&#39;d only be a 25% chance that it would succeed.  

I apologize for not showing up.  I must&#39;ve been busy.   :Sad:

----------


## Jess

Count me in the lightsabre duel&#33;  I love the idea of being a Jedi and spending a day with a bigfoot, might have to steal those ones...I&#39;ll take the yeti actually.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

CoLd BlooDed:




> That&#39;s awesome how you can induce dreams like that so easily, if I had told myself to dream about someone else there&#39;d only be a 25% chance that it would succeed. [/b]



Well, it doesn&#39;t always work.  Plus, I didn&#39;t exaclty have a great success this last time. But I have noticed that thinking about something right before bed increases the chance of success, so it never hurts trying.





> I apologize for not showing up. I must&#39;ve been busy. [/b]



No problem. We&#39;ll keep trying...  ::wink::  

So how about you, CB? How proficient are you with a light saber?

Jess:




> Count me in the lightsabre duel&#33;[/b]



You got it.





> I&#39;ll take the yeti actually[/b]



I don&#39;t know as much about the yeti. I have friends that have had encounters with bigfoot, so I have done some research.

----------


## Twoshadows

It&#39;s one of those nights where I can&#39;t sleep. I thought about trying to WILD, but I&#39;m not tired enough to do that either. So I decided that I would get up and babble away in my little journal here. And maybe I&#39;ll finally be tired enough to give WILDing a try.

Okay, so here were a few of my thoughts I had a few minutes ago while laying in bed. I was thinking about my LDs and how much I enjoy flying and how I just love the sensation of flying. I was pondering why I know how to make it feel so real when I obviously have never gotten to fly like that in real life. I came up with a list of things that I have done that may have helped me make flying real in my dreams.

*Real life "Flying" experiences:*

*Flying on a jet*--Wouldn&#39;t have helped with the flying sensation itself because it doesn&#39;t actually feel like flying at all. BUt it does help with the visual aspect of seeing the world from way up high.

*Flying on a small airplane*: Similar to the jet, but maybe a little more of the flying sensation.

*Flying in a helicopter*-- The best so far....especially when my friend who was flying decided to show off just what a helicopter can do. Wow...what a ride&#33;

*Swinging on a swing*-- Even as an adult I still try to do this every once in a while. There is nothing that makes you feel more alive and brings back those feelings of childhood. I can&#39;t get on a swing without smiling or even laughing out loud.

*Riding a motorcycle*--The wind through your hair....Ahhhhh.....

*Being on a boat in the ocean*--up and down those swells, the spray of the ocean in your face, wind whipping through you hair. I will have no problem having an LD where I fly over the ocean.

I just thought of one more. It&#39;s too long to sum up in one sentence.
So here is a paragraph or two about it:

First off, I grew up in the big city. The only thing that kept me sane was an annual two week camping/hiking trip. When I first moved away from the city and to a place with nearby mountains, I could not stay away from the mountains. I was drawn to them. I had to go every weekend even if I had to go alone. 

So here I was alone one Saturday morning up in a canyon doing some exploring. Suddenly this group of 4 young men pass by. We talk, and I find out that they are going to this cave. I thought that was really cool. They must have seen my look of envy, so they invited me along. I was very trusting and probably foolish, so I accept their offer. We spend half the day hiking to the cave entrance. It isn&#39;t until we get there that they tell me that this is a very dangerous cave and that we will have to rappel 180 feet into the cave.

My first thought was "I don&#39;t know how to rappel. I guess I will have to wait outside." But then the real me took over. I have never been one to back away from an adventure. So I decided to go in. We came to this tiny tunnel that was so tight that I had to stretch myself completely flat with my arms in front of me. I used my toes to kind of scoot me along. After I came through, the guys were looking at me with admiration and what they said has stuck with me since, "You are the bravest girl we know. No other girl we know would have done this."

Finally we get to the point where we have to hook up to ropes. Two of the guys go down beofre me. The one guy left gives me a quick lesson on what to do. He tells me that because of the conditions in the room below that they will not be able to belay me. That I will be totally on my own. Bu then he smiles and says, "But you&#39;ll be just fine."

So I hook up and head down the tunnel. It finally just opens up below me, and I find myself hanging by the rope. I am at the top of this huge domed room. I slowly let out the rope, practcing stopping and starting. I see two little lights below and hear faint voices that must belong to the two guys that went before me.

I start to slowly spin on the rope as I descend into the darkness. I can see the faint glow of my helmet&#39;s light shining on the distant walls. I don&#39;t know if I have ever felt such exhileration as I did right then. It was one of those monents that you wish could last forever. I remember thinking that I felt like I was flying.

To make a long story short, we got to the bottom only to find out that the jumars to help get us back up were not working. The three guys had to climb hand over hand back up the rope to get back out.  But even in as good of shape I would have liked to think I was in, I knew I couldn&#39;t do that. The guys knew it too. They told me that they would pull the rope back up and tie an loop in the bottom so they could pull me up. So I stood there in the darkness as the rope was pulled up and away from me.

For the first time on this whole adventure I felt something close to fear. I realized that I really didn&#39;t know these guys. If they took off, no one would ever find me. I&#39;d die..alone..and in the dark.

But they let the rope back down and pulled me safely up. We didn&#39;t get down the mountain until well after dark. That experience will forever be one of the best adventures I have ever had.

Wow...I guess that took more than two paragraphs. But that time of descending on that rope was one of the most powereful feelings I have ever had.

----------


## Jess

Wow  ::shock::  that&#39;s an amazing story...although watching The Descent has kind of put me off doing that sort of thing&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> So how about you, CB? How proficient are you with a light saber?
> [/b]



I guess that&#39;s for you to decide&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Jess:




> Wow  that&#39;s an amazing story...although watching The Descent has kind of put me off doing that sort of thing&#33;[/b]



Haven&#39;t seen it. Would it make me never want to do that sort of thing again? If so, I never want to see it.

CB:




> I guess that&#39;s for you to decide&#33; [/b]



Well, yeah, sure...valid point. All my talk about us as if we were "dream sharing" is all just for fun. 

So... true, if I am fighting _against_ you, I&#39;ll make sure you suck  ::chuckle::   . 

But if it&#39;s you and me against the world, you can be sure you&#39;ll be the universe&#39;s greatest Jedi.  ::goodjob:: 

So, yeah, I have got to create a good Star Wars dream one of these days. Pyrox and Jess, since I have never seen your pictures, it might be harder for me to imagine you there (though not impossible). CB, I think you have some resemblence to the actor that played Anakin, so no problem there, imagining you a Jedi.

----------


## Jess

> Jess:
> Haven&#39;t seen it. Would it make me never want to do that sort of thing again? If so, I never want to see it.[/b]



Yeah probably, it&#39;s a crazy horror set in these proper caves.  It has a good effect, really claustrophobic.





> So, yeah, I have got to create a good Star Wars dream one of these days. Pyrox and Jess, since I have never seen your pictures, it might be harder for me to imagine you there (though not impossible). CB, I think you have some resemblence to the actor that played Anakin, so no problem there, imagining you a Jedi.[/b]



What do you mean you haven&#39;t seen my picture?  I am a leather-clad otter.  No, just kidding.  Seriously, just imagine me liiike...Johnny Depp, and you&#39;re almost there.    ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

Jess:




> Seriously, just imagine me liiike...Johnny Depp, and you&#39;re almost there. [/b]



 Ah..Johnny Depp. Johnny Depp is good. No problem there. Though maybe I should put you in my "Sailing with Jack Sparrow" LD.....

----------


## Twoshadows

I have now had two nights in a row without much sleep. This really stinks because no sleep= no dreams. Plus, I function better during the day with a little more sleep.

This has happend in the past. I need to find out what triggers it. This sometimes lasts for weeks. I go to bed and wake up 2-3 hours later and never get back to sleep. The last time this happened was February, I think.

If this continues, then so much for all my big talk about these cool dreams.

Oh, wait--I take it back. I did have one very short dream this morning. My alarm went off at 5:55. I pushed the snooze button (out of habit because I was already awake). But during the ten minutes between alarms. I did doze off and had a mini dream where I was with a group of people that were talking about lucid dreaming (frustrating how that wouldn&#39;t trigger lucidity). They were pointing to a row of houses on a hill and saying how these people didn&#39;t accept lucid dreaming.

----------


## Jess

> Jess:
>  Ah..Johnny Depp. Johnny Depp is good. No problem there. Though maybe I should put you in my "Sailing with Jack Sparrow" LD.....[/b]



Well, to be _honest_, maybe I am more like Orlando Bloom...but I can be anyone you want  :Hi baby: 

I would like to sail with Jack Sparrow though, yeah&#33;  He/Johnny Depp&#39;s a legend.

----------


## Twoshadows

Jess:




> ...but I can be anyone you want [/b]



 Yeah, but would that actually count as being you??    ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

I have always loved the desert. Here are some desert pictures I have taken over the last couple of years.

----------


## Twoshadows

I took some Benadryl before bed because I didn&#39;t want to chance another night with little sleep. It obviously did the trick. I slept soundly and solidly from 10:00- 6:00. I woke up remembering my last 10 minutes or so of dreams.

Dream:

I was *engaged*. I was standing in my mom&#39;s old family room. The guy I was supposed to marry was standing in front of me. I remember walking to him and putting my arms around him and hugging him. He was wearing a long coat and was very short. Hugging him was like hugging a child. But I said, "I love you. I&#39;m glad I&#39;m marrying you. You are going to make a good husband." As I said those words I meant them. He would be loyal and stable. 

Yet he gave some very awkward answer (I can&#39;t remember what it was). I was then under the impression that we didn&#39;t know each other well. We hadn&#39;t been physical at all. We hadn&#39;t even kissed. He was very shy, and was still very nervous around me. So even though he seemed kind of weird and awkward, things would change as we got to know each other better. (It was almost like this was an arranged marriage). I really wanted to be positive about this and not doubt that I was making the right decision.

Then he left and I was in my mom&#39;s living room. It was *Christmas* time. There was a tree up with a little train around it like my dad used to always put up.  And presents were stattered around the room in little piles, divided up for each person. At first I thought that it was kind of messy having the presents all over. But then I realized that not many people would be here in mom&#39;s living room between now and Christmas, so if she wanted them all over, then why not.

Then my younger *sister*  C walks in the room. I notice that she is dressed all up. I found that funny since I knew we were about to make a trip to see my older sister S. But then I understood. My older sister was Cool. Always had been. Always so up on  everything stylish and fashionable. I guess it was natural for my little sis to want to try to look good for her. 

Then she sat down on the chair across from me. Well, no, she wasn&#39;t dressed up after all. She was wearing her grey cotton pants with the little swirls on them and an old purple T-shirt that was fraying on the edges. She was barefooted.

Mom also came in the room, and started talking about the presents and the order we would open them in. She pulled a few over to a new pile to take to my older sister. One was supposedly from me to her. I couldn&#39;t remember what I had gotten for her. It was in a blue and purple gift bag and seemed fairly light-weight.

Then suddenly my older sister was there. My mom was talking about a gift that she wanted S to give her...hinting about it. I wasn&#39;t sure what she was talking about. Then I found out that my sister had learned to make these very delicious brownie cookies and my mom had been hoping that S had made some for the family group when we were all together.


This was the most vivid dream I have had in a while. I remembered it all immediately and didn&#39;t have to search for parts and pieces and back-track. All the details were right there when I woke up. It was nice to have a dream like that again.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a mini dream during a little nap I just took.

In the dream I was running around this maze of hallways.

I know exactly where this dream came from. I recently saw this music video for the first time where there is a "running through a maze of hallways" scene. This video is from the 80&#39;s.  And I found it corny, cute, fun, and.... wonderful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0R7dvLAiP8...ted&search=

----------


## Twoshadows

Another really good night&#39;s sleep. No Benadryl.

*Dream 1:*

I remember being on a *bike tour*  with these other women.

*Dream 2:*

I was at my *grandma&#39;s house*  with my grandma. It was like I was moving there. All these neighbors were coming over to welcome me to the neighborhood. At one point I realized that I *wouldn&#39;t have a computer or internet*, and I almost freaked out.

*Dream 3:*

This is kind of odd. It was like I had wondered into this *store* from my grandma&#39;s house (like part of the same building). I think I wasn&#39;t dreally dressed to be out in public...like I had somehow ended up here without realizing it. BUt I did find it interesting to be in such a huge store--this place was _huge_.

I wandered over to the garden section. I looked at the bulbs they had for sale. They also had pumpkins of all shaoes and sizes that I found fascinating.

Then I noticed that there was a holiday section in one direction. I walked that way. I remember briefly talking to a black lady who worked in the store (She may have asked me if I was finding everything all right). I got to the holiday section. It was outside. As I was looking I saw my *best friend from high school*. I hadn&#39;t seen her for a long time. She was pushing  a stroller with a little girl in it. The girl was about two and had very light blond hair and blue eyes. The little girl told me here name and I said, "Wow, that&#39;s your mom&#39;s name too....and _my_ middle name&#33;"  I also remembering how funny it was that this little girl was so light complected when her dad was black.

Edit:
Just remembered another dream:

*Dream 4:*

It was the middle of October, and I realized that I had *not yet decorated for Halloween*. I thought, "Why does this _always_ happen to me???"

Of course this _doesn&#39;t_ happen in real life. It only happens in my dreams...a lot. I have a feeling I will never recognize this dream sign. But--no--I shouldn&#39;t say that. What I need to tell myself is that I_ will_  recognize this as a dream sign the next time it happens. I will....

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I dreamed that I was back in my *Grandma&#39;s house*. I remember thinking, "Thank goodness I get to see it one more time before my Aunt sells it". [I have been somewhat heartbroken saying goodbye to that house that has so many wonderful memories of childhood and loved ones now gone. I have a hard time realizing that I won&#39;t ever get to be in it again. When I was just there a few weeks ago helping my Aunt sort out the last few valuable things, I walked around and relived so many moments in my head..."this is where we always had the Christmas tree....this is where we used to hide....this is the tree my sister and I used to climb".....   I guess it is natural to tie physical things with the memories--making you feel closer to them.]

In the dream I was going through the closet and thinking, "Oh I have to keeps Grandma&#39;s bedsheets.....oh, and her towels...". I didn&#39;t want to let anything go.

This dream just expresses how I have been feeling lately.

*Dream 2:*  

I was with my friend *Karen*. She was showing me her *big house*  (not the same as real life). They had put an addition on it, so it reached the street behind it that was at a higher level. And they did a new kitchen and made the bedrooms bigger. And she said they did this all for only &#036;10,000. I remember thinking, "Wow...only &#036;10,000......" I was feeling envious at how much room they had. And it had high ceilings....

*Dream 3:*  

I was in a car waiting for Tanya.

----------


## Jess

Hey nice pictures too&#33;  What&#39;s THAT spider?  Looks like he&#39;d have my one fo&#39; bweakfast&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Which one? This one? If so--It&#39;s a type of Orb Web Spider.
 

And this guy has disappeared&#33; I had watched him (or her) since he was a baby--since the time his webs were the size of silver dollars. When last seen, he was in a web about two feet across. And he was not yet full grown. I have looked pretty carefully throughout the garden, both because I liked the little guy...and...because I like to know where to be careful and not walk into the web&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I slept really bad last night.  I had Fundraiser and Festival dreams til I finally woke up at 3:30 and never got back to sleep. I am not even going to write the details of those dreams. I am letting my mind know right now that I am NOT _ever_ going to dream about those again. My dreams are reserved for fun, whacky, _NON_real-life things.

----------


## Jess

Thats a big web...maybe a bird got him?  ::chuckle:: 

I meant the black one in the desert a few posts back.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh, right, I forgot about posting that one. Yeah, I was out at night and saw a movement. I had a flashlight. It froze in the light. It actually let me get about three inches from it to get the picture. But then when it had enough it ran quickly away.





It was some kind of desert tarantula....about 3.5 inches long.....not a real big one.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I don&#39;t mind spiders, but I&#39;d be so freaked out if one of those crawled on to me in the middle of the night.

On another note, I read through your entire journal, you have some very interesting dreams - and I love how you well you remember some dreams on certain nights and not so well on others.  It reminds me that I&#39;m not doing anything wrong concerning recall.

You&#39;re lucky to have had that many lucid dreams, care to share any advice?  I&#39;d really like to have one soon but for some reason it&#39;s been eluding me, I haven&#39;t had one since Maui.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

CoLd BlooDed:




> but I&#39;d be so freaked out if one of those crawled on to me in the middle of the night.[/b]



That&#39;s kind of my thought too. I like spiders from a distance. And it doesn&#39;t have to be that great of a distance. I would just rather not _touch_. Sometimes when I sleep outside in the desert, I worry that one of those will cuddle up with me during the night. Or a rattlesnake. But my thought is, I would rather be bitten by a rattlesnake that mauled by a bear. So I sleep with less worries in the desert than in the mountains.





> care to share any advice?[/b]



As far as advice..... I thought I had good advice, but seeing that I, myself, am on a dry spell, and it isn&#39;t working for me right now, I&#39;m not sure what to say. But I think the best advice is to keep lucid dreaming on your mind as much as you can, that way it will work itself into you dreams more naturally. I must have been thinking about it more back then.  But I have been trying to be on the board more lately, so hopefully the more I talk about it with others, the more it will be on my mind.

So let&#39;s keep up the discussions.  And good luck to us both&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I guess I should write down some dreams before they are all totally forgotten....which, as I think about it, they mostly _are_.

I do remember something about camping at Lake Powell. But I guess I&#39;ve let all the details slip away.

There were actually supposed to be three dreams I was trying to hang onto. 

 ::nono::   Let this be a lesson to me about procrastination and being too lazy to write down key words.  ::shakehead::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

The exact same happened to me last night&#33;  Gah&#33;

----------


## Jess

> _Originally posted by CoLd BlooDed+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(CoLd BlooDed)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The exact same happened to me last night&#33; Gah&#33;[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Join in my experiment to use the power of our minds to induce lucid dreams for each other&#33;&#33;  Keep an open mind lol...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Join in my experiment to use the power of our minds to induce lucid dreams for each other&#33;&#33; Keep an open mind lol...[/b]



Hmmm....Jess...let me think about it. 

More than anything, just _knowing_ that there were people thinking about me might give me an LD.

----------


## Twoshadows

Last night&#39;s dreams:  

*Dream 1:*

My mind didn&#39;t listen to me.

I was in a big group of people. I suddenly see S.J. I think, "Thank Goodness he&#39;s here&#33;"

I go up to him and say, "Hey S. I&#39;m so glad you are here. I have a ton of questions for you."

He smiles and says, "Ask away".

And I said,  "Well, the main one is about the *pumpkins*? I need to get a number really quick. E has told me that we can get as many as I feel we need. I know we have always had the 4th and 5th grades carve their own. But maybe we should go down to the 3rd grades and let them have their own too. What was the reason in the past for that division?"

He said, "Well, it&#39;s mainly a matter of getting the volunteers..."

I said, "Oh...I know...that&#39;s been one of the biggest challenges with this job. Well, if that&#39;s the only reason, then I&#39;ll just see who I can get to commit, then I&#39;ll make the decision. Thanks."

Then he pulls out a newspaper from last year on the from cover is a huge color picture of a row of jack-o-lanterns all lit up in the night. I notice that one of them is my prize Wizard pumpkin. 

I said,  "I never saw that one. That&#39;s a great picture. I would love to get a copy of that".

Then he showed me a video of our pumpkins on display at Disneyland. My Wizard pumpkin was there again, along with a bunch of really well done carvings.

*Dream 2:*

Another *newborn baby*  dream. The baby was supposed to be Jacque&#39;s son Nathaniel. But he was a tiny baby. They had him at the doctors. They were worried because he was two and a half years old, yet still weighed only 5 pounds and looked like a newborn. I was helping to hold him.

*Dream 3:*

I was supposed to be helping these bad guys carry out some sort of evil plan (something to do with the ocean). I had some superpower that they need to use. I remember refusing to go through with it. Something happened and there was a grenade that was thrown in the water. Suddenly I was in the water. I had been SCUBA diving. I don&#39;t remember what happenend, but I was next to a big concrete canal.

----------


## Pyrox

You really like taking pictures of spiders...

Creepy.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> You really like taking pictures of spiders...
> 
> Creepy. [/b]



Oh, but not just spiders....

 

 ::chuckle::   I love &#39;em all.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was with J and M. We went to the W&#39;s house for something. They weren&#39;t home, so we made ourselves at home in their hot tub. The W&#39;s drive up and see us there in the hot tub. I was suddenly very embarrassed that we hadn&#39;t asked. But they are okay about it, and then leave again.

Then we are in one of their barns. I climbed up this ladder to this loft. I suddenly look down and there are two teenage boys with tools they are holding as weapons, and they are threatening J and M. I wait until just the right monent, then grab another tool and jump down on the one that is threatening M.

J uses the moment of distraction to attack and knock his guy out. 

I grab the guy I *attacked* and ram his neck down on this horizontal pole. I hold him there pushing him hard against it, knowing that he is in pain. Then J holds him there and I grab a large stick and start smacking the back on his head with the stick. But it isn&#39;t hitting him hard enough. I then grab this very large metal file and hit him again. Each time I hit, I hear a sickening crunch...but I keep hitting.

I woke up from that dream quite disturbed. (I&#39;m blaming this on you, CoLd BlooDED.....  :Pissed: .....  ::D:   )

*Dream 2:*  

I was back in *Grandma&#39;s house* once again. We were looking through things. I was trying to find memorabilia to keep. I found some old family pictures. My *dad* (who is dead) was there helping me sort through it.

It was really nice to get to be with my dad again.

*Dream 3:*

I was at Disneyland. I was on *Splash Mountain*. But as usual, the ride was very different than in real life. We were in one-person kayaks instead of the multi-person logs. There was a lot of water and the tunnels were very small, and there were places I had to totally duck down to get through. 

I got to the place indoors where there is a hill that goes down, then back up. Well, I went down, but my kayak couldn&#39;t make it up the other side, and I went backwards back to the start of the hill. 

I remember seeing an employee. I remember thinking he was someone on this board (Pyrox, maybe?). He had long brown hair. I asked him about the ride, and he told me that they were having troubles, and explained some of them to me. 

I was then on the ride again. I made it back up that hill to the room where there are all the bees and the "Laughing Place" music. But it was empty. The walls were white and there were bright lights on. I didn&#39;t like it. This was supposed to be my favorite part of the ride. I felt cheated to have it gone like this.

Wow, how different can three dreams be  :Question:

----------


## TweaK

> Oh, but not just spiders....
> 
>  
> 
>   I love &#39;em all.
> [/b]



Holy crapowitz&#33; That looks scary... lol.

So anyway, nice dreams. I really enjoy reading your dreams  :smiley: 
And to answer your question.. 3 dreams can be very different.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Holy crapowitz&#33; That looks scary... lol.[/b]



Nah....   They are harmless. The biggest problem is that they have these claws, and they don&#39;t like to let go. I have accidentally pulled off a leg by trying to get one off my too quickly. So you just have to put your hand down and let it crawl off.





> So anyway, nice dreams. I really enjoy reading your dreams [/b]



Hey... thanks&#33;  :smiley: 





> And to answer your question.. 3 dreams can be very different. [/b]



 By the way, thanks for the insight  ::wink:: 

Edit:

See....check out the claws....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

LOL, I actually laughed when I read your &#39;kicking ass&#39; entry.  Especially at the part where it&#39;s like "I felt a sickening crunch from each hit but kept going..."   ::lol:: 

I&#39;m sorry, but you know it was refreshing to beat somebody up.   :tongue2:

----------


## Jess

Is it just me or do the cockroaches(?) look like they&#39;d be nice to eat...  ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

Jess:




> Is it just me or do the cockroaches(?) look like they&#39;d be nice to eat... [/b]



 Oh yeah, you could totally live off these guys if you had nothing else to eat. They would be especially good on a stick and roasted over a fire.





> LOL, I actually laughed when I read your &#39;kicking ass&#39; entry.  Especially at the part where it&#39;s like "I felt a sickening crunch from each hit but kept going..."  
> 
> I&#39;m sorry, but you know it was refreshing to beat somebody up.  
> [/b]



Nothing like that "crunch" to make you say, "Ahhh......Life is good."

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nothing like that "crunch" to make you say, "Ahhh......Life is good."
> [/b]



Hahaha. I&#39;ll drink to _that_.  ::cheers::

----------


## Twoshadows

> LOL, I actually laughed when I read your &#39;kicking ass&#39; entry.  Especially at the part where it&#39;s like "I felt a sickening crunch from each hit but kept going..."  
> 
> I&#39;m sorry, but you know it was refreshing to beat somebody up.  
> [/b]







> Hahaha. I&#39;ll drink to _that_. 
> [/b]



Just who are these guys who I call my "friends" on this board?? Better buy some pepper spray in case I accidentally run into them on the street.   ::shock::  


EDIT:

You know I am kidding.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Last evening I was about to plug in some purple Halloween lights in an outside plug. I had to lift the plug cover to get to the actual outlet. This outlet was surrounded by vegetation so I couldn&#39;t see very well. So I just blindly reached my hand down to grab the little latch at the bottom so I could lift the cover. 

My fingers plunged into a web. Not just any web, but the web of a Black Widow. I immediately recognized the thick , strong, random type of web. I reacted the same way as if I had touched a hot pan. 

I then grabbed a glove and lifted the cover. Sure enough, there in front of me was one of the biggest Black Widows I had ever seen. At first I was angry at it for making me freak out. And I had this brief desire to kill it.

But then I decided to run in the house for my camera and torment it with bright flashes.

----------


## Twoshadows

I really guess I should get to my dreams. I&#39;m sure they are mostly forgotten anyway.

*Dream 1:*

I was in a parking lot that was also a pool and also the ocean.  (Figure that one out). I suddenly looked up and there was this shark in the sky coming down to attack one of the people that was in this parkinglot/pool/ocean. Instead of saying "Hey, that&#39;s weird. Sharks aren&#39;t supposed to fly. I must be dreaming", I said, "Oh no&#33; It&#39;s a *SkyShark*&#33;&#33; We have to get out of here&#33;&#33;&#33;"

And so I ran with the Wilson kids to their car (an SUV) and closed and locked the doors before the SkyShark could get us. More and more people came to our car, and we let them all in. It&#39;s amazing how many people you can fit into a car in a dream.

So where did this "SkyShark" idea come from. Is it someone&#39;s Username? 

*Dream 2:*

My notes say: "*Hotel with Ed*". You would think I would have a memory about this one. But no. It&#39;s totally forgotten.

Edit: Really. I&#39;m being totally serious. I don&#39;t remember a thing.  ::sheepishgrin::  

*Dream 3:*

I was at this weird lady&#39;s house. She had this *day care center* with all these little kids. But things were not run very well. The kids were very neglected. I remember this little blond girl that was about a year and a half. Her name was Jaynie or something.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Just who are these guys who I call my "friends" on this board?? Better buy some pepper spray in case I accidentally run into them on the street.   
> [/b]



Oh shi0t. She&#39;s on to me&#33; 
/me vanishes  ::ninja:: 
Haha.





> So where did this "SkyShark" idea come from. Is it someone&#39;s Username? 
> [/b]



Hmm. I dunno, but I had a "SkyShark" in a dream of mine, a while ago, and it brought me to lucidity.  ::teeth:: 





> _04/24/2006
> "N&#39;s Place and Dark Cierra"_
> 
> *Excerpt:*
> ......So, back in the dream, she invites me to her apartment to hang out. (I think she has a house in reality, but in the dream it was an apartment.) I noticed there was something strange about this whole occurrence, but I hadn’t figured it out yet. I was a little more aware of my surroundings, though, because something didn’t _feel_ right. 
> I parked in front of a long brown fence with a few missing boards in it, and took a look around. It was while glancing around the complex that I happened to look up, and see a bird flying into view from behind one of the buildings. This was normal…until I noticed it was being chased by a flying _shark_&#33; lol. 
>  I instantly realized I was dreaming and didn’t want to get myself Too excited. I couldn’t help but grin, though....
> [/b]



...Not that I&#39;m rubbing it in, or anything.  ::wink::

----------


## Casualtie

what?&#33; no before and after shots on the spider (im assuming you did kill it)?

----------


## Twoshadows

Casualtie:




> what?&#33; no before and after shots on the spider (im assuming you did kill it)?[/b]



Um...no. Now that I know it&#39;s there, it won&#39;t surprise me. I just don&#39;t like spiders to surprise me.

So, no. It&#39;s happy and well this evening (below picture taken 5 minutes ago). I just need to use gloves when I take the cord out.


O:




> Oh shi0t. She&#39;s on to me&#33; 
> /me vanishes 
> Haha.[/b]



Or maybe I _was_ just kidding about the "just kidding".....  8) 

...



> Not that I&#39;m rubbing it in, or anything.[/b]



Oh, no, of course not.  ::eh::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ...Oh, no, of course not. 
> [/b]



Hehe.  ::hug::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks...  ::content::  

One of these days I&#39;ll have another LD.  It doesn&#39;t bother me too terribly much. So what if "skysharks" don&#39;t get me lucid. It will probably be something as simple as a spider or something to make the connection.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;m so afraid of black widows.  Any insect that can kill you freaks me out.  You&#39;re quite brave&#33;

----------


## Casualtie

ya. i thought black widows were like the deadliest spider besides a brown recluse. i would kill it just because of the threat. spiders creep me out. im not afraid to admit it&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> I&#39;m so afraid of black widows. Any insect that can kill you freaks me out. You&#39;re quite brave[/b]



&#33;

Thanks. I&#39;ve just been a bug lover since the age of three or something. And it&#39;s especially fun when you have a good camera and you can see them in a way you have never see them before. The macro setting acts like a microscope. I think it is so cool.

Black widows don&#39;t actually kill that many people, but I know their bite can be very painful. I try to be careful. But I actually considered "petting" the back of this black widow on its back, just to see if I was brave enough. I&#39;ll try it tomorrow, and let you know if I could actually could.

And if it goes bad, I&#39;ll give a first hand account on what black widow bites actually feel like. (But why would I get bittten--they can&#39;t bite with their backs.)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hahaha, that&#39;s good thinking&#33;

And I guess I was wrong, I thought they killed people after a bite... guess they&#39;re not that scary, then.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha, that&#39;s good thinking&#33;
> 
> And I guess I was wrong, I thought they killed people after a bite... guess they&#39;re not that scary, then.  
> [/b]



Well, here is what a website says:

"The female black widow spider, though it is the most venomous spider in North America, seldom causes death as it injects a very small amount of poison when it bites. Reports indicate human mortality at well less than 1% from black widow spider bites."


I know my grandpa used to get bitten all the time. He lived in Las Vegas and had this really tall Ham Radio tower in his back yard. It used to get Black Widows all over it, and he used to get bitten when he climbed. He used to get welts, but that&#39;s it.

One of my best friends got bitten when she was 9, and she said it gave her a very painful stomach ache.

A neighbor told me his teenage daughter got a bitten on her toe. They put lavender oil on it, and it never got bad. (I keep lavender oil on hand).

Another fact I know: If you are going to get bitten by a black widow, it is better to get bitten in the late summer than in the Spring when it had just come out of hibernation. In the spring it will have more venon stored up because it wouldn&#39;t have been using it over the winter. By late summer it should be eating well, and not have much venom.

And it is late summer now. 8) 







> ya. i thought black widows were like the deadliest spider besides a brown recluse. i would kill it just because of the threat. spiders creep me out. im not afraid to admit it&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



They usually only kill very small children or someone with a weak immune system. If I had little kids around, I would kill it. But I don&#39;t worry about myself. I&#39;m quite tough.  ::D:

----------


## Jess

WOah, those pics made me jump&#33;  ::shock:: 

I thought they were deadly too...it&#39;s a shame things like that get such an undeserved reputation, I bet a lot of people would have squashed it, when its no more dangerous than a wasp&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Jess:




> WOah, those pics made me jump&#33; [/b]



One of the reasons I love the black widows so much is that they are almost terrifying in appearance. They totally give me the creeps. But I find them fascinating as well. I have found the more I take pictures of them and enjoy the pictures, the more I can tolerate the BW itself and even come to appreciate them.





> it&#39;s a shame things like that get such an undeserved reputation[/b]



SO true. Just like any dangerous animal, people go out of their way to kill them. Black widows almost always live in low to the ground dark places. During the day, you never run into them, unless you lift a plug cover off of one, or something like that.

Its the same with rattlesnakes. Unlike some cobras that will chase you down, rattlesnakes slither away. Yet people go after them and kill them in great numbers. I find that sad.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams* (yes I do still record dreams here  ::wink::  ):

*Dream 1:*

The part I remember is at the end of a much longer dream which I have now forgotten. [I wonder if this was inspired by the fact that I read a post yesterday about mirrors.] I went into the bathroom and looked at myself in the *mirror*. It was someone else completely [I have never had one of these dreams].

In the dream it was somehow explained that I had traded bodies with someone, and that this was my new body. My "*new me*" was a teenage girl. She was taller than me and a litte thinner. I thought, "Okay, I can live with that".  But I had very curly blond hair. And I wasn&#39;t sure I liked my new face. But I remember thinking, "I&#39;m just going to make the best of this" So I was going to get in the shower and then try to fix my hair and put make-up on my new face and see if I could make it acceptable.

What an odd dream.

*Dream 2:*

I was standing in a field. I was 100 yards or so from a forest. As I looked at the trees, I suddenly saw a *bigfoot* come out. He stood there by the treeline, and we just stared at each other.

----------


## TweaK

Interesting body switch dream, I had something like that once.. I forgot the details though.

Nice spider pictures and stuff, by the way.  :smiley:  *Still thinks the cockroaches(?) are scary*

*EDIT*: 700th post.

----------


## Twoshadows

TweaK:




> Interesting body switch dream,[/b]



Yeah, the weirdest part was touching my face and feeling how different my cheekbones were.





> Nice spider pictures and stuff, by the way.  *Still thinks the cockroaches(?) are scary*[/b]



Thanks. But you know, if you just got a chance to hold and get to know the cockroaches, you would feel differently. ::D:  





> EDIT: 700th post.[/b]



That&#39;s way more than me. And I was kind of excited to see myself hit 200. Actually today my journal hit 200 (but that wasn&#39;t all me...I had a little help from my friends  :smiley:  )

----------


## Twoshadows

*Just some more things of interest on our continuing study of Black Widow Spiders*.....</span>

I have found it interesting how different websites describe the "danger" of the BW bites.

This one makes it sound pretty bad:

A Black Widow Spider bites with minimal provocation.  Upon biting, she injects poisonous venom.  The venom is a toxin to the nervous system, and causes severe symptoms. 


 History of bites (usually painful)
Painful rigid abdomen
Severe diffuse muscle pains
Excessive salivation
Sweating
Nausea/vomiting
Breathing difficulties
Headaches
Weakness
Anxiety  

Whereas this one makes it sound rather minimal:

<span style="color:#006600">*How dangerous are black widow spider bites?*
If a black widow spider bites a person, do not panic&#33; No one in the United States has died from a black widow spider bite in over 10 years. Very often the black widow will not inject any venom into the bite and no serious symptoms develop. Wash the wound well with soap and water to help prevent infection. 

If muscle cramps develop, take the patient to the nearest hospital. Some victims, especially young children, may be admitted overnight for observation and treatment. There is treatment for a black widow spider bite that can take care of the symptoms. Various medications are used to treat the muscle cramps, spasms and pain of a bite. Black widow spider antivenin is seldom necessary.

----------


## Twoshadows

No memorable dreams.

I have vague images of a large circular room.

Oh yeah...I think I dreamed I was reading this board. I think I was reading a post by Tsen, then saw that CB posted a picture. I may have also read in Oneirnaut&#39;s dream journal. But no details stand out. Just brief flashes of memory.

Note to Self: Participating on this board is supposed to help me become lucid. Participating on this board is supposed to help me become lucid...[Repeat 10X each hour until lucid].

----------


## Twoshadows

I have a long list of dreams today.

*Dream 1:*

It&#39;s no surprise that my first dream of the night took place in the *college board room*. [I spent _way_ too much time there last evening]. We were continuing the meeting from real life.

*Dream 2:*

I was *driving by a lake*. I seems that there was a lot to this dream, but I have now forgotten. I do remember the part where I was stuck behind a truck, then missed my turn-off.

*Dream 3:*

I was with a *group of ladies*. I have forgotten all the details. I do remember one of the ladies was wearing blue and was very thin. There was something out of the ordinary going on, too. Flying maybe? But not me.

*Dream 4:* 

I was at my grandma&#39;s again with my aunt. My other *grandma* who is still alive was with me. IRL she had been in the hospital, but has since gotten better and is back home. In the dream she was showing me how much better she was by running across the yard with me. I was surprised how fast she was able to run.

*Dream 5:*

I was at my mom&#39;s house. We were doing something. I think we were still sorting through my grandparent&#39;s things.

At one point, I had to go to the *bathroom*. So I excused myself and went. But to mysurprise after I had gone, I realized that I was sitting on my mom&#39;s bed and not the toilet.  ::shock::  I was so embarrassed that instead of telling her. I covered it up with some clothing and hoped she wouldn&#39;t notice.  ::chuckle::  

*Dream 6:*

I was *pulling weeds*  at someone&#39;s apartment. I was waiting for someone, but I can&#39;t remember who.

*Dream7:* 

I had made a pretty *flower arrangement* out of blue and white flowers. I had took pictures. Supposedly these pictures were going to go into a magazine.

*Dream8:*  

I was somewhere and really wanted to take pictures but I had *forgotten my camera*. I was just sick about it.

----------


## Man of Shred

> *Dream 5:*
> 
> I was at my mom&#39;s house. We were doing something. I think we were still sorting through my grandparent&#39;s things.
> 
> At one point, I had to go to the *bathroom*. So I excused myself and went. But to mysurprise after I had gone, I realized that I was sitting on my mom&#39;s bed and not the toilet.  I was so embarrassed that instead of telling her. I covered it up with some clothing and hoped she wouldn&#39;t notice.  
> 
> 
> [/b]



 HAHAHA&#33; that&#39;s pretty effing funny&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> HAHAHA&#33; that&#39;s pretty effing funny&#33;
> [/b]



Yeah, it&#39;s one of those things where I almost didn&#39;t write it down because it is rather embarassing. But then  I figured it has probably happened to others (or something similar enough) that they could relate. And if not--well, then it&#39;s worth a good laugh. ::lol::  

By the way, I just want to point out that this has never happened to me in real life.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lmao::  

That happened to me in real life. Well, not to me, to my poor innocent bed.
My bedroom is across the hall from my bathroom, my drunk and high sister must have taken a wrong turn. She came into my room, dropped her drawers, sat on my bed and proceeded to piss on it. She then kicked her pants off and laid down and passed out.

Me, still half asleep, didn&#39;t know wtf was going on till after it happened. Tried to wake her up but she was out cold. Needless to say, I no longer let drunk or high people into my house.

----------


## TweaK

> I was at my mom&#39;s house. We were doing something. I think we were still sorting through my grandparent&#39;s things.[/b]



Hahaha, love your dreams, yet again  :wink2:  Keep dreaming, I&#39;m interested in hearing your next ones.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That happened to me in real life. Well, not to me, to my poor innocent bed.
> My bedroom is across the hall from my bathroom, my drunk and high sister must have taken a wrong turn. She came into my room, dropped her drawers, sat on my bed and proceeded to piss on it. She then kicked her pants off and laid down and passed out.
> 
> Me, still half asleep, didn&#39;t know wtf was going on till after it happened. Tried to wake her up but she was out cold. Needless to say, I no longer let drunk or high people into my house.
> [/b]



Oh, poor you. What a shocking way to wake up&#33;  ::laughhard::  






> Hahaha, love your dreams, yet again  Keep dreaming, I&#39;m interested in hearing your next ones.
> [/b]



Well, thank you. I&#39;ll try to keep having more entertaining ones. And hopefully more lucid ones, too.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

The first dream I remember I was talking to friends about *river rafting*. In my mind I remember seeing the actual river and canyon. But as I recall, we were only talking about it.

*Dream 2:*

I suppose this is the "interesting dream" of the night.

At first I was with Tito. He was excited that he gotten this *old TV* from a garage sale. It had a dial to change channels and everything. For some reason he was calling it a "Beta" TV.

Then Tito is gone. I an writing an email to this guy. And right in the middle of writing the letter, there he is in the house standing by me. I suddenly feel very embarrassed to have been "caught" writing him an email. So I erase it quickly.

Then we sit down to watch the new Old TV. There is some weird thing on. There are all these *manikins* and they were dancing. And then...um...well...it got a little pornographic. Yes, pornographic manikins. The manikins were quite detailed because they were computer animated.

At this point I was very embarrassed. So I go up and turned the channel quickly to another channel. I looked at the guy,  gave an embarrassed laugh and said, "Sorry about that".

 ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

Powernap dream:

I looked up in the sky and saw a hot air balloon. I looked again and it turned into a colorful kite. I eyes were able to zoom in on it until I saw it in great detail.

I think I was asleep all of one minute or so.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> In my mind I remember seeing the actual river and canyon[/b]



I saw a river and a magnificent canyon in my dream last night, too.  I&#39;ll update next chance I get.    :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I saw a river and a magnificent canyon in my dream last night, too.  I&#39;ll update next chance I get.   
> [/b]



How *cool*.  Yeah, keep writing those dreams&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I was hoping to have interesting dreams....but my dreams were rather dull.

I was at some kind of event. I don&#39;t remember the details now. I was with some friends. I have this image of storage units, of water, and a wooden game.

Oh yeah, and my teeth were _bad_. Well, I think at first it was Daniel&#39;s teeth that were bad. Then it was _my_ teeth. I looked into the mirror, and I had these cracks in my teeth and this gross brown stuff was oozing out  ::shock::  . It was freaking me out. But then I was lucky enough to find my dentist there at that event. He said he would take a look at them at some point.

Darn, wish the "bad teeth" would have triggered lucidity like it has in the past.  ::angry::  

I also have this memory of a friend leaving. I was so sad to see her go. In retrospect this was odd since this "great friend" was a girl I knew in high school, but was never really friends with her.

Then I was outside. I realized I was not dressed. I was wearing this long t-shirt and nothing else--not even underwear  ::shock::  . I was pulling this t-shirt down as far as it would stretch, hoping no one would notice. Why I didn&#39;t go back inside and simply get dressed is a mystery.  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

What I am listening to right now.....

http://www.blueman.com/multimedia/video/in...ellove&q=hi


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-ClvcHtK4

----------


## Man of Shred

> Then I was outside. I realized I was not dressed. I was wearing this long t-shirt and nothing else--not even underwear  . I was pulling this t-shirt down as far as it would stretch, hoping no one would notice. Why I didn&#39;t go back inside and simply get dressed is a mystery. 
> [/b]




 haha yeah. sometimes in dreams it&#39;s like I suddenly get the collective IQ of an orange. i feel your pain  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> haha yeah. sometimes in dreams it&#39;s like I suddenly get the collective IQ of an orange. i feel your pain 
> [/b]



Right. I guess this happens enough in my dreams that instead of thinking, "Now _why_ am I outside naked?????" and thus becoming lucid, I seem to think, "Oh darn...outside and naked again...just one of those days, I guess....just hope no one notices". 

_Duh_....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Right. I guess this happens enough in my dreams that instead of thinking, "Now why am I outside naked?????" and thus becoming lucid, I seem to think, "Oh darn...outside and naked again...just one of those days, I guess....just hope no one notices". [/b]



I think everybody gets that - I know I do. 

On another note, I remembered two dreams from last night.  One of them is kind of weird.  You&#39;ll have to check it out once I post it.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> On another note, I remembered two dreams from last night. One of them is kind of weird. You&#39;ll have to check it out once I post it. [/b]



 Okay, I will.


On another note, I just decided if I every have another lucid dream and I have good control, I think it would be totally awesome to be Annette Strean (Venus Hum) singing on stage like the above posted link to video. It must be an _incredible_ feeling to be there doing that.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-ClvcHtK4 

I don&#39;t look like her, but something about her remeinds me of myself.

----------


## Pyrox

twoshadows,

Looks like your journal is quiet the hotspot. Keeping an active journal paid off. Good work  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> twoshadows,
> 
> Looks like your journal is quite the hotspot. Keeping an active journal paid off. Good work 
> [/b]



Hey Pyrox&#33;  Well, I&#39;m glad you think so.   :smiley:  I still need to get another lucid dream one of these days, though. But recall is good.

*Dreams*:

*Dream 1:*

I was with a group of girls at some concert. They were all drinking (but not me), and one by one were *passing out*  until I was the only one left conscious. I was thinking, "Well, gee, this is a lot of fun....."

*Dream 2:*

I was at my mom&#39;s house and my sister&#39;s *twin girls*  were there. I remember there was some sort of problem. Some kind of mess, maybe?

*Dream 3:*

I was looking at all these different houses. I ended up at a very *old trailor*. It was in terrible condition. For some reason Jeff decided to buy it. I was helping him fix it up. 

The cell phone rings. It is someone asking for Jeff. Someone named Jeff, too. Someone I don&#39;t know. Sounds hispanic. Said Jeff promised to take him to a soccer game. I asked my Jeff if he knew anything about this. He then took the phone and started talking to this other Jeff. I don&#39;t remember what happened next.

*Dream 4:*

(Part of a longer dream I don&#39;t remember) I was with a man (no one that I knew) and a girl that I do sort of know at a *restaurant*. I wasn&#39;t planning on going. I am afraid that I have no money with me. But when I check my pocket I find I have &#036;7 in cash. I think, "Wow, I&#39;m going to have to find something really cheap on the menu".

We sit down at a table. Some food get served to us that we didn&#39;t order. The big tray of steaks that are covered with onions. It looks good, but I know I don&#39;t have enough money. I am about to suggest we tell the waiter that we didn&#39;t order this--that he will ahve to take it back. But the girl I am with has aready helped herself. She blames it on the fact that she is pregnant.  I don&#39;t remember what happened next.

*Dream 5:*

(Again, part of a longer forgotten dream) I am in a small one-room shop or office with three guys. It is part of some complex plan, but we are pretending that it is 1976. The guys all have long blond hair that is feathered back, and are wearing 70&#39;s style clothing. I remember saying something to them like "I&#39;m glad I live in a time where the guys have long hair. I think that is really hot--unlike some  times where short hair is IN. And hey [pointing to the calendar], life&#39;s pretty nice in *1976*.

----------


## Twoshadows

Last night was a bad night. I was awakened at 2:30 by a loud clap of thunder and never really went back to sleep again ....until about 20 minutes before my alarm went off. 

*Dream 1:*

When I was awakened, I remembered a vague dream. I remembered it was nighttime, and there were *purple Halloween lights*. In real life I now have them up in most of the garden area. My favorite part is where the path weaves through the flower bed. I put lights of both sides and it looks really cool at night to walk through that area.

Well, in the dream the area covered with lights is much much bigger. I was walking on the path, and it weaved like a maze though this endless garden. It was very dark (those purple lights don&#39;t produce much light), and I had this great sense of foreboding.

Then the thunder startled me awake.

*Dream 2:*


The dream I had right before I got up is so typical. I was in a car and looked out and saw the most *beautiful clouds*  they were shaped like rings and had what looked like icicles hanging down. I suddenly realized I didn&#39;t have my *camera*. I rushed back to my grandma&#39;s house, where I guess I was staying in the dream, and grabbed my camera. 

I suddenly realized that the memory card was full. I had another one with me, but it was the one that sometimes said "memory card error" while taking pictures causing me to lose all the pics of that card. I decided it was worth trying, so I am frantically trying to get the full memory card out of the camera and find the other one so I can get pictures of the clouds before they changed or disappeared.

It was just so typical. Having problems. Going super slow. Being clumsy.

And I never did get a picture of the clouds.

Just a stupid dream.


(Can you tell I didn&#39;t get enough sleep?)

----------


## Twoshadows

Now that I have had a small powernap and am feeling a little more positive, I think I can use the above dream to my advantage. It made me realize that I have had several dreams where I want to take a picture and don&#39;t have my camera. I need to use that as a dream sign. Of course it does happen in real life too, but that would be okay as it would give me the opportunity to practice recognizing it and then doing a reality check.

I need to _actively_ be doing this more. Like at the beginning. I used to hate the "loose tooth" dream until I found that it could make me lucid.

I need to have a positive outlook.

This is going to work.

 :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Ah, I&#39;m sorry to hear about your lack of sleep.  I hate when that happens.   :tongue2: 

And that&#39;s good&#33;  You&#39;ve found another sign in your dreams to manipulate for lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, in fact I already got to do a reality check for that dream sign.   I&#39;m sorry to report that I was awake and not dreaming.  ::D:  

Note: I need to _always_ remember to take my camera with me where_ ever_  I go. I used to tease my friend Tito about it because he did/does just that. But in the last year or so I&#39;ve become every bit as obsessive.  ::biggrin::  

By the way, I do feel much better after a small powernap this afternoon. I think I dreamed about a Jedi.....and going through some pipes.....??

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:* 

Something about a memorial service for a guy who (in real life) died last weekend after he jumped out a a two story window while drunk. Very sad. I think this took place by a waterfall (unless that is another dream). This waterfall had a very large building that was constructed over the top of it. So it was sort of dark and eerie inside. But the roar of the waterfall was very impressive. I think we were all taking flowers and candles into the building at the top of the waterfall.

*Dream 2:*

I was sittiing on a couch watching "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory" --the old one with Gene Wilder (love that guy....Go Blazing Saddles&#33 :wink2:  

Anyway, I was sitting with the same guy as the "pornographic manikins" dream, and as we were watching I had this sudden desire to cuddle up against him. Fortunately, he got up first. And the dream moved on into something else which I no longer remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Another stupid night where I am awakened at 2:30, then wait until my alarm is about to go off before I am ready for sleep again.

I only remember very brief images of:

taking care of my lizards

buying drum sticks (for drums, not eating)

looking for cough syrup

----------


## Twoshadows

I had many dreams last night, but recall isn&#39;t that great for some reason. The last dream of the night was a third person dream about this guy who was going into the desert to *study pack rats*. I remember listening to a conversation between him and another lady who was knowledgeable about pack rats in the area. When I first woke up I remembered the whole conversation. But I didn&#39;t write it down. Now I don&#39;t remember anything specific. But that was kind of a different dream for me.

And I remember the phrase "Turn it to *Zero*?" (or something similar)  from earlier in the night. Wonder what that one was about......  ::hrm::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

My dream recall always increases on the weekend and then on Monday it slowly decreases until Friday.  Then it starts over again.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> My dream recall always increases on the weekend and then on Monday it slowly decreases until Friday.  Then it starts over again.  
> [/b]



Is that because you get to sleep in on the weekends? I have noticed I have a lot more dreams and better recall on my sleep-in days where I can wake up, then go back to sleep. I seem to have a lot of memorable dreams in that time.

Unfortunately, I have to be up early tomorrow. But I may be able to get a nice nap a little later. Sometimes I get really good nap dreams. I can hope.....  ::content::  

But I am determined to have an LD tonight. I am going to constantly think about it until I go to bed. I am going to imagine all the fun things I would like to do when I become lucid.

----------


## Pyrox

The WBTB method has worked wonders for me. If you have time in the future you should try it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well....no LDs last night. To add insult to injury, I have absolutely no dream recall either. Hmmmm....





> The WBTB method has worked wonders for me. If you have time in the future you should try it.
> [/b]



Yeah, I didn&#39;t do that last night. Maybe I should have. I have tried it a few times and it did work for me at least once (maybe more....it seems a long time since I have had LDs.  :Sad:   I can&#39;t remember any more...)

But hey, Pyrox, on a happier note. I will be spending next weekend in LA&#33; Unforutnately, not close to Disneyland....but back in my old neighborhood up by Santa Monica. I&#39;m visiting a best friend from high school, that I haven&#39;t seen for...well...a long time now.

(Oooo...on the African webcam, they are focusing in a a deer-like animal that is at the waterhole.)

So dreams or not, I am looking forward to a fun weekend next week.

But-- I really do want to get to Disneyland this holiday season while they have the Haunted Mansion done up in Nightmare Before Christmas style. I just love that.

----------


## Twoshadows

A few random pictures.....(Since I have no dreams to post.)

----------


## Man of Shred

nice fucking pics&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, fast reply.

And thank you very much&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Another one....

----------


## Man of Shred

NICE&#33; are you a photographer for a living?

----------


## Twoshadows

> NICE&#33; are you a photographer for a living?[/b]



I wish.  ::D:   But, no, it&#39;s just a hobby thing. I&#39;ve always liked taking pictures, but didn&#39;t do much until I got my first digital camera a few years ago.

But I got an even better one this last Spring. And ever since, I&#39;ve been totally addicted. I don&#39;t think a day goes by without me taking a picture of something. (And believe me, I have a lot of rejects. But that&#39;s why digital is so wonderful.  ::content::  )

So it&#39;s just one of those things that has become a passion, and because it is, I practice and become better. Probably like you and your guitar.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

i completely agree&#33; I even dream about playing musical instruments&#33; i hope you get a job as a photographer someday&#33;

 pop by my dj sometime&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> i completely agree&#33; I even dream about playing musical instruments&#33;  
> [/b]



Yeah, I dream a lot about wanting to take pictures, but I don&#39;t have my camera with me. Frustrating dreams. But I hope that it will trigger lucidity....again....finally.





> i hope you get a job as a photographer someday&#33;[/b]



Well, thank you. We will see what the future brings....  ::content::  





> pop by my dj sometime&#33;[/b]



Okay.

----------


## Twoshadows

I heard a woodpecker in my yeard a couple of minutes ago. I grabbed my camera and tried to sneak up on it. It let me get within about 8 feet of it, which is pretty amazing. Then my cat comes walking up to me and the woodpecker instantly took off.  :Sad:  

None of the pictures are that great because of the shadows, and the fact that it was constantly moving. But here they are nevertheless:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

The second one turned out nicely.

----------


## Man of Shred

> The second one turned out nicely.
> [/b]




 i Agree it looks excellent&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> The second one turned out nicely.
> [/b]







> i Agree it looks excellent&#33;
> [/b]



Thanks. I just wish it had stepped out of the shadows.   I guess animals don&#39;t always cooperate. But actually,  I was just thrilled at how close it let me get. I&#39;d take a slow step; it would stop pecking and look at me and cock its head. And when I didn&#39;t move, it would go back to looking for bugs to eat.  I would take another picture...then take another slow step.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yay, I got to sleep in. When I first woke up, I only remembered two brief dreams. 

*Dream 1:*

One was talking to dream View member *Ranma187* about "hands" in dreams. I had started reading his dream journal and had remembered that there was something significant about hands that I was supposed to remember when I was asleep. Unfortunaltely, this didn&#39;t trigger lucidity.

*Dream 2:*

The second was about a lady talking to me about her son that had ADHD, I was about to ask her if she was going to put him on medication.



Then I woke up and went to the bathroom. Then got back in bed and had more dreams:

*Dream 3:* 

I was back in *high school*. We had moved and I was new, and it was the middle of the school year. Amazingly everyone wanted to be my friend. All the popular kids accepted me without question. It was so easy, and a big relief to immediately have a group of friends.  But then some of the more "nerdy" kids wanted to be my friend, too. And being the kind of person I am, I immediately accepted them as my friends too., But then the popular kids didn&#39;t like the fact that I was hanging out with the other kids, so they weren&#39;t as sure they wanted to be my friends anymore. I felt so frustrated that people had to be so judgemental. 

[This is actually something that happened to me in real life.]

At some point in the dream (not sure when) I was walking with a group of kids, and I  made some really funny remark to this guy named Mark, who I thought was cute. I remember that everyone was laughing and thought I was so funny. [I was really trying to remember what it was that I actually said that was supposed to be so funny. It was probably something that wasn&#39;t even funny IRL].

Then we were all wearing tiarras for something. And we all had the same haircuts. I remember commenting on how different everyone&#39;s hair looked even though our cuts were the same--how we all styled it a little different.

*Dream 4:*

I was sitting on the grass talking to the actor *Hayden Christensen*. [I have dreamed about him before. I guess I need to watch for him in the future as a possible dreamsign]. We were just sitting on the grass talking. We had quite a long conversation. At one point I wrote it all down so I could get it in my dream journal--but of course, as soon as I woke up the dream list vanished.  ::|:  

But I do remember the very last thing we were talking about. He made some comment about his uncle deciding to stay in town (he was supposed to be moving). Hayden was glad because his uncle was his running partner. They got up early and ran together--that&#39;s how he stayed in such good shape.

I then made the comment how I was sad when I moved I lost my running partner. We had trained for a Marathon together, and how fun that was to be part of that, and how helpful it is to have a running partner and something to train for. Then I said how my walking partner had just moved. And the lady I used to bike with in the mornings was so busy we didn&#39;t do it anymore [all true].

I was really hoping that Hayden would just say, "Hey, sounds like you need a running partner. I&#39;ll be your running partner." But then I realized that I hadn&#39;t actually done much running in the past couple of years--that I would never be able to keep up with him--that I would need a long time to work back up to "marathon level" again.


And that was all I remember.


Darn it. None of these triggered lucidity. I feel like I am thinking about Lucid Dreaming a lot these days. I have actually started doing RCs during the day. Why don&#39;t I question things in my dreams? Why is it so natural to be back in high school or to be talking to Hayden Christensen like he&#39;s my best friend??

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, quite the night for dreaming&#33;  You&#39;re lucky, all I remember from last night is the name "Mr. Cortex".

 ::|:

----------


## Man of Shred

ha gotta love it when people have dreams about me&#33; very nice twoshadows  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream&#33;&#33;</span>

It&#39;s about time&#33;

I had thought I had missed out on having a good dream last night. I had awakened at 3:30. The only dream I had had to that point that I remembered was one about a guy I knew in high school (G R). And I was seeing him while visiting. (I think I am anticipating this coming weekend in CA.)

So I laid in bed for the next few hours trying to get back to sleep so I would have not only a good night&#39;s sleep but something far more interesting to put down in my dream journal.

Well, I got my wish. My alarm had actually gone off. I had pushed snooze...

I was talking to Jeff about a car accident--supposedly about one he/I/we (?) had. At this moment he was in the car, and I was standing on the sidewalk about two blocks from home. It was night or very early morning...fairly dark. I was about to ask him to give me a ride home, but he took off.  

I decided to run home. I was running very fast. But as I look back on it I didn&#39;t have very good control. There was this building I was going to have to pass. I wanted to veer away from it a little so didn&#39;t come blindly around one of its corners (you know, in case someone was standing there waiting to mug me). But I ended up almost running into that corner. Luckily no one was waiting there to mug me.

I got to where I thought my street should be, but I realized I had gone a block too far. I turned around to go back. I still couldn&#39;t find my street. Suddenly I had that feeling I had in a dream a couple of months ago where I was also trying to find my house/apartment, but couldn&#39;t find it.

<span style="color:#000099">I *questioned this feeling.* Could I possibly be dreaming??

I was still on the move. But I was riding my bike now. I was heading to a place in the road where there was a very steep hill that came back up to another hill. I decided that this would be a good place to give dream control a try. I decided that when the hill dipped down I would remain going (flying) straight across.

I remember thinking that I was pretty sure I was in a dream, but that things seemed so real. This was going to be quite the test.

The road started to slope down. I concentrated on not going down. Yes.....I was doing it&#33;. I was definitely in a dream. I flew across toward the other hill. I remember music playing. It might have been Africa by Toto.... LOL. I remember thinking that there was something significant about that choice in music...something that Tito would have appreciated [in retrospect, I have no idea what I was thinking]. I do remember thinking that I rather enjoyed music in my LDs, and that I would make an effort to always create it.

Suddenly I was in a store. I don&#39;t know how that transition came about.

I walked passed an aisle and caught a glimpse of Carl. I almost walked past because I seemed to be in a hurry to get someplace, then thought that would be terriblely rude not to stop and say "Hi". So I went back. He had seen me. We said "Hi" and hugged. Suddenly I realized that he was very very tall. I looked up at him again and  realized that he wasn&#39;t Carl anymore, but Daniel.

I thought, "Hey, this is cool. Who else can I make this person be?" I gave him another hug and concentrated on him turning into someone else.  I think it was working, but my alarm went off.

All this had happened in the ten minutes between alarms.

Alright&#33;

I&#39;m so glad this happened. I was starting to wonder what my problem was....why I couldn&#39;t LD anymore. But I have really been trying hard to think about it lately and I guess it paid off&#33;&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

About time&#33;  Congratulations&#33;

I can honestly say I&#39;m jealous.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> About time&#33;  Congratulations&#33;
> 
> I can honestly say I&#39;m jealous.  
> [/b]



Good. Stay that way.  

 :smiley:   Really. 

If you still feel that way as you drift off to sleep tonight it may increase the chances that you will have it on your mind as you dream and maybe you will become lucid. 

(It&#39;s worth a try....  ::content::  )

----------


## Twoshadows

No lucids.....  :Sad:  

*Dream 1:*

I was with my grandma. SHe was ina wheel chair eating. And the wheel chair fell over.

*Dream 2:*

Then I was in a store. The door to my apartment was inside the store. I accidentally closed the door on the fingers of a little Native American girl. I couldn&#39;t find her parents.

*Dream 3:*

I had this newborn baby with me that I was taking care of.

*Dream 4:*

Um...this was a sex-related dream. I don&#39;t feel comfortable sharing the details. Sorry. But I will say this...well...no...actually...I don&#39;t feel comfortable even saying that....  :Oops:

----------


## Jess

Congrats on the lucid dream Twoshadows&#33;&#33;  ::goodjob:: 

I&#39;m jealous too  :tongue2:   I guess keeping my DJ up to date would help  ::roll::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrats on the lucid dream Twoshadows&#33;&#33; [/b]



Thank you, Jess&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey twoshadows.

 i had bad recall again last night. then i remembered that you had a lucid. so i hoped i&#39;d have one. but i didn&#39;t.
Thanks for the inspiration nonetheless. I hope i have more lucids soon&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey twoshadows.
> 
>  i had bad recall again last night. then i remembered that you had a lucid. so i hoped i&#39;d have one. but i didn&#39;t.
> Thanks for the inspiration nonetheless. I hope i have more lucids soon&#33;
> [/b]



Hey, thank you. It would be nice if I could inspire you to LD    ::cooler::  

I&#39;ve been inspried by plenty of people here. This site has made *all* the difference. I&#39;m of the opinion that if we talk about it enough, it _will_ happen.

 ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::  
(That&#39;s all of us having lucid dreams.)

 ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hey, thank you. It would be nice if I could inspire you to LD    
> 
> I&#39;ve been inspried by plenty of people here. This site has made *all* the difference. I&#39;m of the opinion that if we talk about it enough, it _will_ happen.
> 
>     
> (That&#39;s all of us having lucid dreams.)
> 
> 
> [/b]



 because you do have good dreams (i&#39;ve been reading through your DJ) and because you are a VERRRY nice person. i finally gave this thread the rating it deserves&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lucid Dream&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



Niiiiiiiiiicely done, TS.  ::goodjob2:: 
Yeah, a little theme music is _always_ nice, in dreams.  ::cooler::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, I didn&#39;t have a lucid yesterday, but my recall did shoot through the roof.  I remembered at least five different dreams.  I have you to thank for that.

How do you give ratings, anyways?

EDIT:  Ah, nevermind.  Five stars for you.  I would&#39;ve done it sooner if I could.   ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Well, I didn&#39;t have a lucid yesterday, but my recall did shoot through the roof.  I remembered at least five different dreams.  I have you to thank for that.
> 
> How do you give ratings, anyways?
> [/b]




 top of the thread on the blue bar and to the right&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow.....what a nice bunch of posts.

Thanks CB, O, Jess, and Ranma. It&#39;s because of people like you I have enjoyed this board so much. Thanks so much for the support.


 ::hug:: 


Edit: Now that I have named names there are so many more. Thanks to everyone who has commented in my dream journal: Pyrox, TweaK, casualtie, Vex Kitten....


Oh, this is sounding funny now...like someone just handed me an Oscar or something....  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...enough of all that mushy stuff.

While I am running the face recognition program to see which celebrity I look the most like (See The Lounge), I will try to remember all my dreams.

A lot of my dreams run together in my mind, so I will list the separate images I remember, and not try to separate them into separate dreams.

*Image 1:*

Oh no...

I am with a friend that just had a baby. I am asking her if I can hold him and take care of him.

*Image 2:*

Oh no....(again)....

I am at my grandma&#39;s house, and I am waiting for my sister to come home from the hospital with her....newborn baby.

[Note: For whatever reason, newborn babies are one of my biggest dreams signs right now. I have to drill it into my head that *newborn baby* = *dream*&#33;&#33;&#33;  Also my *Grandma&#39;s house*. How many dreams have I had in the last month that take place there??]

*Image 3:*

I am with a group of people, and we are having to climb this wall. It&#39;s like we&#39;ve had to do this regularly for a while. The part that I always climb is steep and has very little handholds. But I struggle up it anyway. Then later in the dream I find this other place on the wall that all the other people have been climbing. One of the leaders had pushed this stuff against the wall so everyone else climbed it like steps. I thought, "Oh...so _that&#39;s_ why everyone else was beating me up the wall."

*Image 4:*

I was looking at myself in a mirror. My hair was a lot longer and I felt I looked really beautiful. I remember pulling my hair back in a clip. I felt very beautiful for the rest of my dreams.

I think my dreams are all out of order...I think this was my second dream.

Edit:

I am still playing around with the Face recognition thing. I&#39;m not sure I like the results. I can&#39;t see that they are very accurate.

I&#39;ve done it 3 times and my top matches each time have been:

1. Faith Hill.......Good, okay I&#39;ll take this one. I think she&#39;s pretty.

2. Dustin Hoffman.....Good _heavens_....Very scary....I guess they can match you will someone of the opposite gender. All I can say is that must have been one ugly picture of myself I submited.

3. Owen Wilson....Oh please tell me it&#39;s the hair and not the nose......



Edit 2:

These are the celebrities that I am supposed to look like (The first 4 are the top matches. Notice how 3 of the 4 are men? I guess I have a very manly look  ::?:  ):





















At first I was like "No way, how can I look like all these different celebrities when none of then looks at all like each other." But as I look at them, I do see a similar look. Hmmm...

----------


## TweaK

> Wow.....what a nice bunch of posts.
> 
> Thanks CB, O, Jess, and Ranma. It&#39;s because of people like you I have enjoyed this board so much. Thanks so much for the support.
> 
> Edit: Now that I have named names there are so many more. Thanks to everyone who has commented in my dream journal: Pyrox, TweaK, casualtie, Vex Kitten....
> Oh, this is sounding funny now...like someone just handed me an Oscar or something.... 
> [/b]



First of all, I&#39;d like to thank my mom for making me go through with this. Then there&#39;s Kaniaz and MSG who have been supporting me the entire way - it was a long trip, but I finally got the award I deserve. Thank you to everyone who has made this possible for me.

----------


## Man of Shred

I&#39;d like to thank Me, Myself and I..

 hehe jk. thanks to Twoshadows for being so nice. and..... i&#39;m forgetting someone.......
.... damn it&#39;s on the Tip of my tounge.... ok VEX&#33; thanks for being the GREATEST inspiration to be a good LD&#39;r. and also for NOT being an inspiration  :tongue2:  

 you both deserve a big   ::hug::  from ME.

 also would like to thank Amythest Star and Burns for helping me out when i was brand new&#33; Oh and Oneironaut. for being so cool&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

You guys are funny.  But I suppose I asked for it.   ::fro::  

(And don&#39;t ask me why I chose to use the "fro" smiley. Just kind of jumped out at me.  ::laughhard::  )

----------


## Pyrox

Hey twoshadows&#33;  ::breakitdown::  

*Congrads on the LD&#33;*   ::goodjob2::  

Sorry I&#39;m a little late, I&#39;ve been so busy.   ::doh::

----------


## Jess

> I guess I have a very manly look [/b]



Pshht, rubbish.  :wink2:   I&#39;d turn my head  :Hi baby:

----------


## TweaK

> You guys are funny.  But I suppose I asked for it.   
> 
> (And don&#39;t ask me why I chose to use the "fro" smiley. Just kind of jumped out at me.  )
> [/b]



Why did you use the fro smiley?

 ::roll::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey twoshadows&#33;  
> 
> *Congrads on the LD&#33;*   
> 
> Sorry I&#39;m a little late, I&#39;ve been so busy.  
> [/b]



Hey thanks, Pyrox, glad you stopped by. And good luck on whatever is keeping you so busy.  ::content::  






> Pshht, rubbish.   I&#39;d turn my head 
> [/b]



Well, thank you....






> Why did you use the fro smiley?
> 
> 
> [/b]



  :Poke:  

For the same reason I used that one.

----------


## Twoshadows

I need to write my dreams. I only remember two.

*Dream 1:*

I was talking to some guy friends when we saw a *helicopter* fly by really fast. We didn&#39;t think much of it but then a few mintues later we noticed some smoke in the distance. We travelled a few blocks closer and could see a tower of smoke billowing out of some buildings in the airport. As we got closer we could see that almost the whole *airport was on fire.*

I don&#39;t remember much after that. I am wondering if I had this dream because I will be flying out of an airport tomorrow afternoon. Anxiety, maybe?

*Dream 2:*

 I was in the front yard of the house I grew up in in LA. I heard this music. Neil Diamond. [Note: I really need a better dream soundtrack]. But as I followed the music, I noticed that our *neighbors* across the back were all gathered in their family room. In the dream I could see right in though a big glass window and watch them. They had gotten a new *electric guitar*  and were all having fun taking turns playing it. There are four children in that family.

----------


## Man of Shred

ahh where you flyin to?

 don&#39;t mean to scare you but remember the movie "Final Destination". where the kid sees the plane crash before it happens. i hope your dream is nothing like that, &#39;cause then i wouldn&#39;t have you around to cheer me up on those shitty recall days&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> ahh where you flyin to?
> 
>  don&#39;t mean to scare you but remember the movie "Final Destination". where the kid sees the plane crash before it happens. i hope your dream is nothing like that, &#39;cause then i wouldn&#39;t have you around to cheer me up on those shitty recall days&#33;
> [/b]



I&#39;m flying into LAX (Los Angeles). Going to spend the weekend with an old friend. I&#39;m hoping to have a really good time.

I doubt that I&#39;ll have problems at the airport. I seem to have airplane disaster dreams enough to not take them too seriously.

I hope....

But I&#39;m glad I would be missed if I did die for any reason.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey--I didn&#39;t think I would have a chance to get on the computer for a while. I am here in Los Angeles. My friend and I changed our plans for me to stay at a hotel, and I am now at his guest house...which has a computer.   ::D:  It has been so nice so far, as if no time passed since we were in high school together.

So just a bit of advice for those still in high school: Keep in touch with those good friends. Later you will be so glad you did.

Anyway, I had a great flight and took many pictures out of the window. There were lots of clouds, and as we flew over them and through them I imagined what it would be like to be a giant and suck in one of those clouds (lucid task for this month....see, this site is never that far from my mind.  ::content::  ) 

I also imagined that I was outside and actually flying though those clouds. The wisps were so close to the window that I felt I could reach out and touch them. It was so easy to imagine myself actually flying. I kept telling my brain, "Remember this, so I can have more realistic flying dreams".

All my life I have enjoyed laying on the grass and looking at the clouds and wondering what it would be like to fly up to them....and through them. I feel like I got close today.


Okay...back to business. I had two dreams last night.

Ranma, you will like the first one. 

*Dream 1:*  

There is no detail, unfortunately, but I remember I was talking to *Ranma187* and we were looking through the *eye of a needle*. Don&#39;t ask, I have no idea what that was about.

*Dream 2:*

I had a *seminar* that I had to go to. For some reason I got there in the middle of the night. The building was closed. Instead of finding a hotel to stay at, I found a *cot* and blanket and slept right there by the door. I didn&#39;t wake up early like planned. But I awoke to the voices of many people coming into the building. I felt so embarrassed to be there on the cot that I pulled the balnket over my head and hoped no one would notice me.

Boy, there is something about that dream that reminds me of the "no clothes" dreams. I probably had this dream because I was feeling a little nervous and insecure about meeting up with my old friend again.

I&#39;m glad that all has gone well.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow another dream with Moi&#33;

 you seem to dream of me a lot more often than the person that i try to dreamshare with. Eye of the Needle huh? sounds exciting&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

The only thing I can add about the "Eye of the Needle" is that when we looked through it we could see something (meaning it was bigger than a real needle eye when we put it to our eyes). And there was something significant about what we were seeing.

*Last night&#39;s dreams:*

Just a blur of dreams where I was talking to the friend that I am staying with. No details...just continuing the conversations we had until real late last night.



Edit: I notice that I dream about people that I have been talking with that day, especially before bed. I believe all my DV members dreams happen because most often I read though the board esp, the dream journal section right before bed.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah that happens to me ssometimes. And i hate dreams where you&#39;re finding something significant but you can&#39;t remember it.

 Oh yeah i didn&#39;t LD yet but the other night i had the most longest and most detailed dream to date. it was a bad dream tho. but thanks for pushing me along&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Good to see you made it safely to LA.  Don&#39;t worry about the lack of vividness, you&#39;re on vacation&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks. I&#39;ve been taking pictures. I&#39;ll post when I return.

I&#39;ve been to my old house and high school....back in the old neighborhood. Really cool to see it again.

----------


## NeAvO

Wow this seems to be the dream journal where every one hangs out.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow this seems to be the dream journal where every one hangs out.[/b]



And the more the merrier....  ::biggrin::  

I just had a little power nap, and I was about to post my mini dream....but I forgot it. Oops..... I think it was brief images of places we were at today. 

We did go to Playa Del Rey, which is one of the beaches I went when I was young.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another night with a blur of dreams. I woke up a little disappointed. But I decided to lay in bed and try to squeeze out one little dream before I got up. It ended up I wasn&#39;t tired enough to go fully asleep and have a full dream. But I got to the stage where I was hearing "the voices". I&#39;m sure most poeple know what I am talking about--that stage where you think you are awake, yet you get funny little snips of conversation that you know were not part of your conscious thoughts.

Well, I decided to write them down. After each, I lay back down and did it again. I got a funny little list of these "voices".  Here they are:

Someone talking about an invisible roommmate: "You won&#39;t see her, &#39;cuz that&#39;s what&#39;s expected of her."

"Your brother is so weird."

Ladies voices: 
Lady #1: "Your mother said no DNA."
Lady #2: "Your mother told me too."

"The kids and the military will be glad to be back."

Old man&#39;s voice : "I can&#39;t believe you&#39;re not going to give me a cent."

Many voices together: "It&#39;s gone&#33;"

Four black ladies sitting around a desk talking about my friend: "He wants to split the groups..." Laughing....

Girl&#39;s voice: "And if you&#39;re lucky, let me know."

----------


## Man of Shred

You know what they say about people who hear voices...  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 

 they&#39;re umm.... psychic yeah *cough CRAZY Cough*

 that&#39;s cool tho. i rarely hear voices. it would be cool if i could learn to listen to them more i&#39;m sure they would say some pretty messed up stuff.

COOL&#33;

----------


## NeAvO

Do you mean hearing voices as in, lying in bed in the morning and you can hear some one shout into your ear and it feels like they are right behind you?

----------


## Twoshadows

> You know what they say about people who hear voices...  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 
> 
>  they&#39;re umm.... psychic yeah *cough CRAZY Cough*
> 
>  that&#39;s cool tho. i rarely hear voices. it would be cool if i could learn to listen to them more i&#39;m sure they would say some pretty messed up stuff.
> 
> COOL&#33;
> [/b]








> Do you mean hearing voices as in, lying in bed in the morning and you can hear some one shout into your ear and it feels like they are right behind you?
> [/b]



 No. They are just "dream voices". Just like you would hear a voice in a dream--only you aren&#39;t quite asleep.

Does this not happen to everyone? These are similar to what I sometimes call "audio dreams", and they usually happen while I nap and I&#39;m not sound asleep. Two of these (the "invisible roommate" and "the 4 black women" were accompanied by a brief image.

This is the first time I have tired to notice each one and write it down afterward. I was surprised I kept getting them. Usually I only get one because I either go to sleep, or I get up after I "hear" it. But I was up pretty late again, and I was exhausted from all the busy stuff I did during the day. So it was easy to keep starting to slip back into sleep. But at the same time, I had a hard time to completely let go and fall into a deep sleep.

If you have never experienced this, I would give it a try. Like I said it is best during a nap, or an a morning you get to sleep in. And all you have to do is listen.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have a dream to share this morning. I was awakened by my mom calling my cell phone asking when I was leaving LA and how everything was going. It interrupted the dream I was having, but at thesame time, it may have helped my remember it better.

dream:

I can&#39;t remember how it started. I remember there was this "eating" part of the dream. I believe we were eating this big bag a fruit. [This was directly influnced by a real life incident. Yesterday my friend brought back these big bags of chopped fruit home for breakfast. There is a Mexican guy with a little fruit stand a few blacks away and sells only fruit. You tell him how many and he peels and chops them and puts them in a bag with lemon juice and chili power (if you like). It was really great--there was mango, pineapple, oranges, watermelon, honeydew melon, strips of coconut and jicima. I wish that guy would come to my town.] So in the dream we were eating this again.

Then I was in a big van (supposedly mine) I had fixed it up so there were all these plants growing in it. Like on the more roomy edges I had made planter boxes and there were plants that were growing very well. I thought it was a really great idea that I had come up with.

Then were were driving though this huge tunnel or cave. It was definitely underground and there were lights and the walls were a yellowish color. Occasionally we would pass a "window" where I could see outside, so I guess we were more like going though a tunnel in a mountain.  The van was full of people , but I don&#39;t know who they were or where we were going.



I go to LAX in a couple of hours to fly back home.  :Sad:   This has been a really fun vacation.

----------


## Jess

> _Originally posted by Twoshadows+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Twoshadows)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Does this not happen to everyone? [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



The end of a holiday is always a downer huh.  Look on it philosophically - all things are impermanent  ::seeker::  . . . or you could just start planning your next one so you got something to look forward to&#33;  ::banana::

----------


## Man of Shred

i had a VERRRY short audio dream today. it&#39;s in my dj. last dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m back home.





> That audio dream is interesting . . . I occasionally hear something really clearly as if someone is saying it in the room or right next to my ear, often my name when it does happen, but this happens rarely.  Maybe you pay more attention than most.
> 
> The end of a holiday is always a downer huh.  Look on it philosophically - all things are impermanent  . . . or you could just start planning your next one so you got something to look forward to&#33; 
> [/b]



Yeah, it was hard to leave.  And yes, I&#39;ll have to do it again.  :smiley:  






> i had a VERRRY short audio dream today. it&#39;s in my dj. last dream.
> [/b]



Cool. I think audio dreams are always short....just a phrase or two.

Here are a few pics from the plane ride to LA:

----------


## Twoshadows

I guess reality has hit. I had nightmares all last night about all the responsibilites that I have come back to. It was so _not_ fun that I have no desire to even write up the details.  ::angry::

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a couple of the spiders I took pictures of in LA. The first is a type of orb web spider, and I believe the second is a type of black widow (not all are black). The first has an abdonem a little bigger thanmy thumbnail. The second was fairly small.





I already posted a couple in Jess&#39;s dream journal, so that people that don&#39;t like spiders will now stay away from his DJ as well as mine....  ::D:

----------


## Jess

Sorry to hear about your nightmares, just relax, let go, get drunk, keep that holiday feeling alive&#33;





> I already posted a couple in Jess&#39;s dream journal, so that people that don&#39;t like spiders will now stay away from his DJ as well as mine.... [/b]



Um, yeah, thanks for that  :tongue2: .  These photos are even better&#33;  The first one is almost like the three fat spiders in my dream, except I didn&#39;t notice any hairs.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sorry to hear about your nightmares, just relax, let go, get drunk, keep that holiday feeling alive&#33;[/b]



Unfortunately, that won&#39;t work for me. I just have to jump in and take care of all my responsibilites. Then I can relax and feel better.  ::?: 






> Um, yeah, thanks for that . [/b]



 Sorry...  ::|:    But then again, maybe there are a lot of people here that really _like_ spiders and will come by the swarms to visit your journal.






> These photos are even better&#33; The first one is almost like the three fat spiders in my dream, except I didn&#39;t notice any hairs. [/b]



 Yeah, that first one was pretty fat. It was actually quite high, and my friend and I were taking turns standing on our tiptoes with the camera way over our heads trying to get the camera close enough to get a good shot. I have about 6 rejects and that one clear one. I&#39;m glad one turned out.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Love those plane-ride pictures to LA.  That rainbow is a really cool one.

Reminds me of when I flew to LAX in grade 9.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Love those plane-ride pictures to LA.  That rainbow is a really cool one.
> 
> Reminds me of when I flew to LAX in grade 9.
> [/b]



Thanks CB&#33; You probably had an even prettier flight down the coast.  Yeah, I have always enjoyed flying, but it has been a while, and this is the first one that I have taken pictures on. I really think the extint volcanos were really fascinating, I mean, you can see exactly where the lava flowed. And the rainbow was neat--it was because there were so many clouds. It was a fairly big storm were were flying over.

*Now dreams......*

I had a bunch of dreams last night. I actually slept very well. I had taken care of a lot of things that were bothering me and stressin gme out. Nothing that a dozen or so phone calls couldn&#39;t fix. And another dozen or so today, and I&#39;ll probably be really great.

Anyway, I was so relaxed that I didn&#39;t make the effort I should have to remember them. 

There was somehting about being trapped with a bunch of people and trying to escape.

Also, I vividly remember trying to ride my dog like a horse. Now my dog is a pitbull mix and not very big. But in the dream he he pretty good for a while until he finnaly got too tired and had to lay down. I have no memory of where we were going, though.

And I think that that is all I remember. I know there was a whole lot more. Oh well, at least I didn&#39;t have stupid nightmares about my stresses.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is my total wish list. I would be happy going on any of these. But my friend who has been in Cost Rica says _that_ is the place I should go. (cool spiders there....  ::D:  )

http://www.nwf.org/expeditions/


Ahhh..........  ::dreaming::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Thanks for sending me the spider.   ::D:   And I finally updated my dreams... there&#39;s four in total from the last couple of days.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Thanks for sending me the spider.  And I finally updated my dreams... there&#39;s four in total from the last couple of days.[/b]



You&#39;re welcome. I think I was in a goofy mood yesterday.  :smiley:   And I&#39;ll read your dreams after I write mine. Good job.


Well, I had a somewhat messed up night last night. As much as I tried not to, I took my worries to bed with me again, and I think they screwed up my dreams.

*Dream 1:*

I was going down to CA to see old friends. But I was feeling terribly *insecure* about everything. I felt I was not dressed well enough...that I was not pretty enough...that I wasn&#39;t going to be fun....or interesting......that no one would want anything to do with me. It was really an awful dream. I don&#39;t like feeling that way. I mean it was so stupid to have that dream since I had a great time in CA with my old friend and he thought _none_ of those things about me.

*Dream 2:*

I don&#39;t remember how this started. I was with a guy I knew, but not well. Suddenly I hugged him. I buried my face in his long hair and touched his neck. I was one of the most *intimate* dreams I have ever had even though there was no kissing or sex. It just felt so good and right----until I woke up and thought, "What the---???"  ::wtf::  

*Dream 3:*

Another really weird and wrong dream. I woke up in bed and noticed that I was next to this guy. I felt really embarrassed and was ready to try to sneak out. But then I realized that I was suppossed to be *married* to this guy. I looked at him. I remembered that he was a minister to some church. I remember thinking that he probably wasn&#39;t going to like me much because I wasn&#39;t part of his religion.

And then suddenly I had to know what he thought of me. I needed to wake him up. I reached out and lightly ran my fingers through his hair. He was older and had short dark hair with bits of white in it. He was probably in his 40&#39;s. He wasn&#39;t waking up, so I touched his face and felt the little bit of stubble on his cheeks and chin. Finally he sort of reached over and pulled me close to him in his sleep. I remember laying there still worried if he liked me.

It was really an uncomfortable dream....full of insecurities. I didn&#39;t like the feeling at all.

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey Twoshadows. Thanks for coming by my DJ and giving me moral support to quit smoking. the cravings are less and less everyday. another thing i&#39;ve noticed is that i can think more clearly now.

 pretty interesting dreams. you seem to dream of mairrage type stuff often. do some reality checks whenever you pass by a wedding or something wedding related in your life eg. movies with the words "Wedding, or mairrage" in them  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey Twoshadows. Thanks for coming by my DJ and giving me moral support to quit smoking. the cravings are less and less everyday. another thing i&#39;ve noticed is that i can think more clearly now.[/b]



You&#39;e welcome. Hope it continues to go well.





> pretty interesting dreams. you seem to dream of mairrage type stuff often. do some reality checks whenever you pass by a wedding or something wedding related in your life eg. movies with the words "Wedding, or mairrage" in them [/b]



 Thanks for the advice. I&#39;ll give it a try. Although, I haven&#39;t done very well  lately with recognizing any dream signs  ::|:   :Sad:   ::morecrying::

----------


## Pyrox

I love the bottom picture from the plane. I&#39;ve been on a plane, but didn&#39;t get to sit by the window.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I love the bottom picture from the plane. I&#39;ve been on a plane, but didn&#39;t get to sit by the window. 
> [/b]



Thanks&#33; Yeah, the light was great on that because it was late afternoon (about 5:00). We had been flying over clouds a lot of the way, then we just came out of the clouds and over LA. It was very pretty.

I was lucky on this flight that there were some empty seats. I started out on the sunny side and it was hard to get good pictures. So I asked if I could move to the other side. I&#39;m glad I did because all the pictures I posted were taken on that side.

Here are a couple more I took on the way back. The first shows the beach I used to go to a lot whenI was younger. In that picture you can also see what looks like a haze over the city.

The second picture shows that "haze" as you move over it and further inland. When I was young I was used to not seeing the sun until afternoon--until that marine layer burned off. Now I think it would drive me crazy--I like the sunshine.






By the way I made halloween cookies today. Did anyone notice?  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> By the way I made halloween cookies today. Did anyone notice? 
> [/b]



Hahaha. Yup.  ::wink:: 

If it didn&#39;t sound completely idiotic, being that I&#39;m on the internet, hundreds of miles from you, I&#39;d ask you for one, because they look damn good.  ::teeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha. Yup. 
> 
> If it didn&#39;t sound completely idiotic, being that I&#39;m on the internet, hundreds of miles from you, I&#39;d ask you for one, because they look damn good. 
> [/b]



Of course you can have one. I&#39;ll even deliver.   Check your DJ.... :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Of course you can have one. I&#39;ll even deliver.   Check your DJ....
> [/b]




 *drools* . Now that i quit i can actually taste food&#33; better end one my way too  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Of course you can have one. I&#39;ll even deliver.   Check your DJ....
> [/b]



Now that&#39;s Service&#33;  ::thanks::

----------


## Twoshadows

> *drools* . Now that i quit i can actually taste food&#33; better send one my way too 
> [/b]



Delivered&#33;






> Now that&#39;s Service&#33; 
> [/b]



Anytime....  ::content::  


Anyone else...?

----------


## Jess

> Anyone else...?[/b]



 ::cookiemonster::  mmmmmm cookies

----------


## Twoshadows

> mmmmmm cookies
> [/b]



You&#39;ve got one delivered right to your DJ.  ::content::  


Dreams:

I had so many last night. But they are all blurred together. I&#39;ll do the best to separate them.

*Dream 1:*  

This is the first one of the night. I was some sort of super hero that could fly. But a bunch of guys found some way to make me weak. I think it had something to do with my hair (?). Anyway I remember I was worried about what they would do with me.

*Dream 2:*  

I have another best friend from high school who I wish I could have seen this weekend, too, but she had recently moved to Virginia---so I popped in and said hi to her parents instead. So in the dream I was with her parents who were having a big garage sale at the elementary school where we went.

I was looking through old things there.

At one point I looked up and saw all these beautiful birds, and I realized I didn&#39;t have my camera (missed the dream sign). I had to go back to their house to get it. I was running fast as usual without getting tired. Actually my legs weren&#39;t moving really fast, but I was able to run in huge strides and stay in the air for maybe 8-10 yards at a time. It feels really good--wish I could do that in real life (another dream sign...I often run like tha in dreams).

*Dream 3:*

Aaaa...forgot it. I&#39;ll post it when I remember. It was the last one of the night. I really should remember it.....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I know you can do it.   ::D:   Just carry on with your day as usually and maybe something that occurs to you will release a torrent of dream recollection.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I know you can do it.  Just carry on with your day as usually and maybe something that occurs to you will release a torrent of dream recollection.[/b]



I don&#39;t know, it still hasn&#39;t come to me. I don&#39;t seem to have the same talent to do this as you. If I don&#39;t get it first thing in the morning, I seem to miss it... forever.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well I have faith in ya nonetheless.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well I have faith in ya nonetheless. 
> [/b]



Thank you.

But unfortunatley the same thing happened to day. I woke up thinking, "Good, I have about 4 good dreams to put in my DJ". But I didn&#39;t write down key words, and I didn&#39;t have time to write them here....and now they are totally gone. Very sad....

I have a lot on my mind right now, and its taking most of my focus. This week will be insane.

----------


## Jess

> But unfortunatley the same thing happened to day. I woke up thinking, "Good, I have about 4 good dreams to put in my DJ". But I didn&#39;t write down key words, and I didn&#39;t have time to write them here....and now they are totally gone. Very sad....
> 
> I have a lot on my mind right now, and its taking most of my focus. This week will be insane.
> [/b]



Same thing happened to me too, so annoying.  For me its because I just want to go back to sleep because I&#39;m not rested enough.   ::yawnorama:: 

I hope your week goes OK.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Same thing happened to me too, so annoying.  For me its because I just want to go back to sleep because I&#39;m not rested enough.  
> 
> I hope your week goes OK. 
> [/b]



Thanks Jess.

I actually remembered dreams from last night. This is day one of Insanity, but I decided to just get up 20 minutes earlier and get them down. Plus, it is a nice distraction from Insanity.

*Dream 1:*

I was learning how to SCUBA dive. I don&#39;t remember a lot of details but I was alone a lot in this dream in the large very deep and very dark tank. It was quite creepy.

*Dream 2:*

I was with this girl, and she was going to show me where I could see "ghost lights". In the dream ghost lights were these small colorful glowing balls that usually formed in the shape of small rings several feet across on the ground. She was showing me pictures she had taken of some. I was very excited to get out and also take pictures of this strange, unexplained phenomenon.

She was also telling me about this place she had visited that when you put your ear to the ground you can hear music. I thought this all sounded fascinating.

*Dream 3:*

I was going to visit my frined again. Except this time he was on the East coast. I was going to take a direct flight there. But coming home there were going to be many stops. I remember thinking "Wow, the trip thre will take me 2 hours and the trip back will take 72 hours--I guess I&#39;ll just have to try to sleep on the plane when I can".

Then I was talking to another friend (not a real life person) about this trip and I was sitting on a bed and she was saying she wished she could come. And then I remembered that she had had this huge crush on him. And I felt bad that she couldn&#39;t come.

Then I was a the airport with a lady I know from work. We were having to walk across the runway part of the airport to try to find the plane. There was going to have to be a wait. 

I found this toilet-- sitting out in public, of course--but instead of trying to use it like in most other dreams, I decided it really needed to be cleaned. I had this bucket of hot soapy water with me (convenient), and I was wiping it down with a sponge. It was so grossly filthy--the water was making the whole thing drip this brown colored "stuff" down the sides. After wiping for what seemed like a very long time, I finally got it to a point where I thought it would be clean enough to use.

----------


## Man of Shred

Good job on some recall. my recall has been bad this week. but they are getting less negative and a little more positive.

 I still hope for the day where i can have a twoshadows inspired LD&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good job on some recall.[/b]



Oh yeah&#33; I remembered I got to scrub out filthy toilets. :yumdumdoodledum: 

But seriously, thanks.





> my recall has been bad this week. but they are getting less negative and a little more positive.[/b]



That&#39;s good to hear that they are becoming more positive...and hopfully the recall will improve, as well.





> I still hope for the day where i can have a twoshadows inspired LD&#33;[/b]



  ::content::  

Me, too, actually....  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

i think tasting your lucid halloween cookies would be a good lucid task for me&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> i think tasting your lucid halloween cookies would be a good lucid task for me&#33;
> [/b]



  :smiley:  

Well, here I am up early...but with no dreams to record. I guess you actually have to sleep to have dreams. Oh, I probably did get a little sleep betweem about 2:00 and 4:00. But I was very restless. I have decided that I really don&#39;t enjoy being a leader. You know, you do everything right......so careful and meticulous so that everything will go just right. Then someone else messes up, and I&#39;m stuck fixing the mistakes. What should have been all taken care of, I&#39;ll be spending the morning (time I don&#39;t have) fixing. Although this morning it doesn&#39;t seem as bad, but in the middle of the night things always seems so much worse.

----------


## Man of Shred

That&#39;s terrible. i hate restless nights. I hope you sort things out in your life soon&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> That&#39;s terrible. i hate restless nights. I hope you sort things out in your life soon&#33;
> [/b]



Me, too. 

And so far the problem is not any better. I&#39;ve talked to one person, and that fixed nothing. I now need to wait a half hour before I can get ahold of the _next_  person I need to talk to about it. It&#39;s never quick and easy.

Aaaaa.....&#33;


But it will work out. It always works out........doesn&#39;t it?

----------


## Man of Shred

No matter what happens it will work out. Even if you fail you will learn from that experience.
Didn&#39;t the guy who invented the lightbulb have over 5000 tries? When he was asked if he felt like a failure he replied (paraphrasing of course). "Oh i don&#39;t see them as failures. i just know 5000 ways NOT to make a lightbulb"

 that&#39;s the attitude i try to adopt to stressfull situations. It&#39;s easier said than done, but worth it if you stick with it.

 i dunno if what i just said has anything to do with your situation. Just trying to be helpful  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> No matter what happens it will work out. Even if you fail you will learn from that experience.
> Didn&#39;t the guy who invented the lightbulb have over 5000 tries? When he was asked if he felt like a failure he replied (paraphrasing of course). "Oh i don&#39;t see them as failures. i just know 5000 ways NOT to make a lightbulb"
> 
>  that&#39;s the attitude i try to adopt to stressfull situations. It&#39;s easier said than done, but worth it if you stick with it.
> 
>  i dunno if what i just said has anything to do with your situation. Just trying to be helpful 
> [/b]



Thank you. I appreciate you taking the time to help me feel better.

I&#39;m making progress. And each thing I do makes me feel better. That one situation is still not resolved, but I have someone helping me on that, so some of the burden is off my shoulders.

It is going to all work out.....I&#39;m just waiting to see _how_.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had an extremely successful day&#33;&#33;

I hope this means I will sleep well tonight. I am exhausted.

By the way, I took the one lone vitamin in the bottom of the jar. Maybe the B-6 will do something. You need to take 4 of them (a serving size) to get the 60 mg. So maybe this isn&#39;t enough for anything. But I might as well take it, I have a big day tomorrow. But I really need to get a new jar. Until Oneironaut mentioned vitamins, I hadn&#39;t noticed the connection between my vitamins running out and my LDs stopping. I&#39;m very curious if it will make a difference. Besides I should be taking vitamins for my health anyway.   ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Good Luck&#33;  ::teeth:: 

I started back on my MV&#39;s, yesterday, and I actually have a dream recalled. Haha. Progress&#33;  ::cooler::

----------


## Jess

Yeah good luck Twoshadows.  Do you like Marmite/Vegemite?  Thats got lots of B vitamins in it I believe.  I love the stuff  ::smitten::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good Luck&#33; 
> 
> I started back on my MV&#39;s, yesterday, and I actually have a dream recalled. Haha. Progress&#33; 
> [/b]



Thanks, and I&#39;m glad you&#39;ve had some recall....._and_....I had really good recall last night, too. I have a whole list of dreams that is just waiting for me to put in my journal. but my internet connection is super slow tonight, as if there is a problem. I&#39;d hate to write it all out and lose it. This will be my test reply.






> Yeah good luck Twoshadows.  Do you like Marmite/Vegemite?  Thats got lots of B vitamins in it I believe.  I love the stuff 
> [/b]



Never tried the stuff. What exactly is it, and where would I find some?

----------


## Twoshadows

Let&#39;s see how well I remember after a full day. I scribbled a few key words first thing this morning..

*Dreams* (after taking a multivitamin):

*Dream 1:*

Oh this was a cool one. It had CoLd BlooDed in it again. I always like having DV member dreams.

I was looking out a window from a second story and looked down and saw CB standing around with some of his friends. Then somehow I was down there too so I could hear the conversation. CB was talking about this girl he knew--someone with the username of "*16dreams*". Aparrently this girl had recently died and CB and his friends were mourning her death. I remember the part where they were especially sad because today she would have been celebrating her sixteenth birthday.

*Dream 2:*

I was in this really neat place. There all kinds of exotic plants and spiders. I remember taking pictures of them. Then I came upon an *alligator*. I remember being surprised because I didn&#39;t think that alligators lived in that area. It was a very large one and I wanted to be cautious.

*Dream 3:*

This might have been part of the last one, but there is a part missing that connects them, so I will call it a separate dream. I was sitting on a bus. I suddenly noticed that my *camera* was gone. I panicked. I looked around my seat. Then I noticed the boy in front of me was holding something that looked a lot like my camera. I leaned over to ask him if I could see it. He hid quickly hid it. I then accused him of taking my camera. And then he slowely showed me what he was holding and it was actually _not_ my camera. I got frustrated and asked him why he hid it if it was his, and not mine. He didn&#39;t give me an answer.

*Dream 4:*

I was at some sort of school *reunion*. I was sitting at a table all alone. Everyone else around me was laughing and having fun with their friends. No one acknowledged me at all. I felt very stupid and depressed.

*Dream 5:*

I looked and saw this group of *mountainmen*. They were all dressed in animal skins and had long hair and thick beards.

*Dream 6:*

This one was really really weird and I don&#39;t know if I can even explain what I saw happening. I was watching this like a movie. There was this guy and he was supposed to be taping this very fat lady to a wooden cross that was laying in a parking lot. She would pretend to cooperate. Then she would pull away before she was taped on. It was just weird....

*Dream 7:*

College was starting. I was with my friend Marie. She had introduced me to a new friend of hers named Caroline. Marie wanted Caroline to marry my cousin Justin. But I had to tell her that he had just gotten married because he had gotten a girl pregnant. Then there was another group of girls next to us. They joined in the conversation and said, "Just think of how Kimberly feels. Justin was supposed to marry _her_." And Kimberly was sitting there nodding her head and looking indignant. [This Kimberly was a little sister to a childhood friend I have not seen in a decade. I don&#39;t know why she showed up in my dream]

*Dream 8:*

I was in a Jack-in-the Box fast food place. But supposedly it was a very old fashioned one. It had a wooden hutch by the wall that was filled with glass dishes. Also there was a wooden bench right by the front door. I was hard to get out the door.

*Dream 9:*

Jeff and Daniel were waiting for me in a van with two girls I didn&#39;t know. Then they were talking about a soccer game that Daniel had gone too. Suddenly it was if Daniel were a little boy. His team had done something special out on the soccer field. It had something to do with that "Disneyland bubble snow." And somehow Daniel had gotten left out.


Nine dreams&#33;&#33; Best recall I have had in a long time.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, impressive&#33;  I&#39;m glad to have shown up again.  Have I apologized yet for not showing up that one time before?   :tongue2: 

Guess I&#39;ll have to try hard now to dream about you.   :Pissed:

----------


## Jess

> Never tried the stuff. What exactly is it, and where would I find some?[/b]



Marmite



Vegemite


They&#39;re basically the same thing, spread it on toast, you should be able to get it in most food shops.

Oh I found this:

*Where can I buy it outside Britain?*

In the US, Burton-on-Trent Marmite is available from some specialist supermarkets, along with other British delicacies like HP Sauce. Try Indian stores (honest, they get a lot of product form the UK) and in New England try Shaws/Star Market in their international isle.

Jars of Marmite that aren&#39;t made in Burton-on-Trent are more widely available, but you should be able to find imported British jars if you look hard enough. The country of origin should be printed on the label.

In our opinion—and we have tried Marmite from about seven different nations—nothing beats authentic British Marmite (though Singapore Marmite comes close, and Aussie Vegemite has its own special appeal, though as I mentioned on ABC radio, Vegemite really is the Pepsi of the yeast extract world  :;-): .

----------


## Man of Shred

Well well Twoshadows. My latest LD must&#39;ve been inspired by you because in my LD there were 2 of me, so i gues i had TWO shadows :tongue2: 

 anyway i credit it to you. and not only did i complete the first task of the second gate of my dreaming method. I had an amazing experience that was freakishly spiritual. check it out  ::bigteeth::  

 and Thanks again for being so cool&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I had a whole post written and something happened to my internet connection and it disappeared.  :Sad:   I don&#39;t have much time because I have to get back to the craziness.

I just had told Jess thanks for that interesting info on marmite and that I hadn&#39;t had a chance to read Ranma&#39;s dream yet, but was looking forward to.

I also mentioned that I was glad that the site was back online.

And that I had one of my most interesting LDs a couple of days ago.

I&#39;ll be back........bye for now.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I hate when that happens.

Looking forward to the LD.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...I actually now have a bit of time that I can finally go back and properly respond (again) to all your nice comments:





> Wow, impressive&#33;  I&#39;m glad to have shown up again.  [/b]



Yep...there you were again. It wasn&#39;t the most interesting dream maybe, but you being there helped.  :smiley:  





> Guess I&#39;ll have to try hard now to dream about you.[/b]



That would be cool. 8) 







> They&#39;re basically the same thing, spread it on toast, you should be able to get it in most food shops.
> 
> Oh I found this:
> 
> *Where can I buy it outside Britain?*
> [/b]



Thanks, I guess I need to try it. And hey...I had a dream with you in it last night, but I&#39;ll get to that later......  ::sheepishgrin::  






> Well well Twoshadows. My latest LD must&#39;ve been inspired by you because in my LD there were 2 of me, so i gues i had TWO shadows
> 
>  anyway i credit it to you. and not only did i complete the first task of the second gate of my dreaming method. I had an amazing experience that was freakishly spiritual. check it out  
> 
>  and Thanks again for being so cool&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:
> [/b]



Very cool.....I still need to read it but it sounds interesting. I&#39;ll comment after I read it. And thanks for thinking I may have helped inspire it. And , wow, it&#39;s nice to have someone think I&#39;m cool every now and then....  because most of the time I feel like this : ::silly::  

 ::laughhard::  






> I hate when that happens.
> 
> Looking forward to the LD.  
> [/b]



Yeah, usually I don&#39;t have internet problems, but of course it had to happen when I had this little window of time free.  BUT--my life is now going to be a lot less stressful. The big "thing" that has kept me busy for the past 6 days (and on and off for the last two months) is behind me now. Whew....

Now finally, the moment everyone has been looking forward to....

My Lucid Dream:

(next post)

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream&#33;</span>

First of all, I had awakened at about 2:00 thinking about the stress of my responsibilites. I had a really big day the coming day and I desperately needed my sleep--so I pretty much knew I would lay in bed the rest of the night _not_ able to sleep. But somewhere close to 4:00, I went back to sleep and had this dream.

I was in what was supposed to be my mom&#39;s house. I was in my mom&#39;s room talking with her. She was sitting on the bed. I suddenly noticed that she looked very young. Also she was quite thin. It started sinking in that this was not right. My mom didn&#39;t look like this. Then <span style="color:#3333FF">--BLAM--"I must be dreaming&#33;&#33;"

At that very moment my alarm went off--at least what I _thought_ was my alarm went off ("false alarm"...kind of like "false awakening"). The music I heard coming from what I thought was my radio alarm was the Christmas song "*What Child is This*" (My dreams have such an interesting variety of music.)

As soon as I heard the alarm, I thought, "This can&#39;t happen. I have to stay asleep." So I stared at my mom&#39;s shirt (a white tank top...yes, definitely a dream) and concentrated on staying in the dream. The moment of danger passed and things were stable again.

The first thing I did to check that I was _really_ in a dream was to *float*. And yes, I could do it. I love that feeling when I realize that I am in a dream and then do the "float". It&#39;s just magical.

I decided I wanted this to be a really useful LD--not just a "flying around" LD. So the next thing I did was to *stare at my hands*. At first I had 6 fingers. But as I looked it would change. The number would increase. Then I noticed that one of my fingers split into two finger tips (similar to the first time I looked at my hand in an LD).

Then I even noticed that my hand was split--like when you look at a straw in a glass full of water--the refraction makes it not match up right. Well, that&#39;s what my hand was doing. And I also noticed that I was wearing my long sleeved brown shirt that I was wearing in the picture I posted holding the giant cockroach.

Then I decided to be even more thourogh. I  lifted up my foot so I could see what my _toes_ looked like in a lucid dream. I saw that I had a lot of toes, but I didn&#39;t take the time to count them all.

I then walked over to the balcony--I was on the second floor. I decided to see what would happen if I let myself fall off. Would I float? Would I hit the ground? 

I had a funny feeling backing up to the edge even though I knew that I couldn&#39;t hurt myself in a dream. I got to the edge and gathered my courage and let myself *fall backward*. I felt a very real falling sensation. I kept going long past when I should have hit the ground. I looked around me. Everything was white. I was falling into this white void. It was very strange. But the falling sensation actually felt kind of good.

I&#39;m not sure how it transitioned, but I was now flying around outside. I could see *clouds*. I noticed how completely fake they looked. They looked flat like a painting. I was quiute disappointed because I remembered being on the plane and how I had looked forward to seeing very realistic clouds in future LDs

I then remembered that I wanted to *fly underwater*. I needed to create the ocean. As I flew I told myself that I would come to an ocean. Ands sure enough, I came to a bay (close enough) and dove down into the water. The water was cool, but not too cold. I couldn&#39;t see well under the water so I didn&#39;t stay down there very long or go very deep.Somewhere around this point I woke up. I really wanted to get out of bed and write it down while it was still fresh in my mind. But the sensible part won. It knew I would never go back to sleep and that tomorrow would be an exhausting day. So I went back to sleep. Somewhere in my next dream I wrote the LD down. Wonder if that helped me remember it. 

I do remember quite a bit. I just wonder what I have forgotten. I hope this means my dry spell is broken and that I will have many more LDs to remember and share. And I haven&#39;t even gotten the vitamins yet...

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey.

 looking forward to your comment. Good job on the lucid&#33; you accomplished a few tasks&#33; excellent. Next time you find your hands, find a few other objects 2-3 and make brief glances at each one and go back to your hands. the idea is to keep your hands and objects from changing. this stabilises the dream and keeps the dream circumstance from pulling you.

 Anyway, i had a brief dream with you in it. check it&#33;

Congrats again  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Next time you find your hands, find a few other objects 2-3 and make brief glances at each one and go back to your hands. the idea is to keep your hands and objects from changing. this stabilises the dream and keeps the dream circumstance from pulling you.
> [/b]



Oooo, I guess I didn&#39;t do a very good job at that, because everything kept changing. Oh well, at least I was lucid enough to notice the changes and find them significant.





> Anyway, i had a brief dream with you in it. check it&#33;[/b]



Cool&#33; Finally someone has a dream with me in it&#33;&#33;  ::D:   ::D:  

Thanks for all your comments.





*Dreams:*

My dreams from last night are fuzzy.

I know I had some sort of sex dream. But remember no details except that we were doing it in public. I don&#39;t remember the "act" as much as how embarrassed I was afterwards when I thought of all the people who had seen me and how I was going to have to deal with that.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a few of the pumpkins I carved last year.

Anakin:


Cyborg (loosely based on General Grievous):


Moon Face:


Next three are of my Wizard (Or as some children called it..."the Jesus Pumpkin"  :smiley:  :







More to come......

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh yeah, I never wrote down the dream that I had that *Jess*  was in. I think I had the dream two nights ago--but I&#39;m not sure. The whole past week just kind of blends together.

Anyway, it&#39;s just a short dream--and now that I am thinking about it, I don&#39;t remember much. I was sitting in a chair by a computer and Jess was either sitting by me or standing next to me, and we were working on writing something on the computer. If I ever remembered what it was, it is forgotten now...  ::|:  

But still....it had *Jess* in it&#33;  ::D:  


I need to make a new tally of *DV member dreams* before they become so numerous that I have to go back and count. Anyone can correct me if I&#39;m off, because I may be since this is by memory.

CB....4

Ranma...3

Oneironaut...2

Jess...2

Aquanina....1

Pyrox (?)....1

Courtney....1

A lot of repeats...because these are the people/friends who talk to me in my journal.  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I win&#33;   ::lol::  

Oh, and I forgot to comment on your lucid dream.  Totally awesome.   :tongue2:   Looks like you&#39;re getting back into the groove, eh?

I updated my dream journal again, check it out if you can.  Not just so you can read my dreams, but I asked you a question, too.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I win&#33;   
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to comment on your lucid dream.  Totally awesome.    Looks like you&#39;re getting back into the groove, eh?
> 
> I updated my dream journal again, check it out if you can.  Not just so you can read my dreams, but I asked you a question, too.  
> [/b]



I&#39;ll go check it out.  :smiley:  

Well, so much for getting into the groove. I remember no dreams from last night  ::?:  . I had trouble sleeping again. I thought with the Big Stress over I wouldn&#39;t have this problem. Oh well. I&#39;ll be fine, and maybe the dreams will come to me later. At least I remember that I did have some dreams.

Oh and Happy Halloween&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

Those pumpkin pics are awesome&#33; you are very skilled&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; and you think you are not cool? i dunno, i&#39;m impressed  ::content::  

 and HAPPY HALLOWEEN to you too&#33;  ::bigteeth:: . you had 3 dreams with me in them? i only remember reading 2 one was about hands.and the other was about The Eye of the needle. was there another one?

----------


## Twoshadows

Me today......

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those pumpkin pics are awesome&#33; you are very skilled&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; and you think you are not cool? i dunno, i&#39;m impressed  
> 
>  and HAPPY HALLOWEEN to you too&#33; . you had 3 dreams with me in them? i only remember reading 2 one was about hands.and the other was about The Eye of the needle. was there another one?
> [/b]



Oh, maybe you&#39;re right. It just seemed like more, I guess. That&#39;s why I asked anyone to correct me. I&#39;ll just have to have another one to make it three.

Thank you for the compliment on the pumpkins. I love to carve pumpkins, and in the last few years have tried to get more creative with my carving.

What has helped me is a few years ago a really great guy in RI taught me how to wood carve all through emails. I learned a lot. I&#39;ll have to find and post some pictures of these wood carvings sometime. But some of the skills I learned help with carving on the pumpkins.

I only had time to carve one this year--but I was going to make the time to carve one if it killed me. Luckily, it didn&#39;t.  ::D:

----------


## Jess

WOW your pumpkins are amazing&#33;&#33;  How do you carve them like that, what do you use?? I want to try too&#33;

Cool lucid dream&#33;  ::goodjob2:: 

I was in your dreams again   ::content::  I feel proud.

That mask makes me laugh&#33;  ::lol::   It kind of reminds me of Skeletor from He-man&#33;...By the power of Grayskull&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Jess&#33;





> WOW your pumpkins are amazing&#33;&#33; How do you carve them like that, what do you use?? I want to try too&#33;[/b]



Well, I use several tools. I have a nice set of clay working tools that are great with all the details.  When I need to take a lot of pulp off at once, I use my Dremel with a carver attachment. It makes a terrible mess. After I use the Dremel, I am just covered with bits of pulp. I have learned to cover up with a towel and hat and to do it outdoors. But even then it is very messy. And it isn&#39;t great for the Dremel either--it gets all wet with pulp and you have to keep wiping it down. But I haven&#39;t found anything else that works like a Dremel. So I continue to use it.





> That mask makes me laugh&#33;  It kind of reminds me of Skeletor from He-man&#33;...By the power of Grayskull&#33;&#33;[/b]



Oh funny....    You remember that too?  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a couple odd dreams.

*Dream 1:*

I almost hesitate to write this one. 

I was being *stalked by a DV member*. He is actually a real Member here on the board--but I won&#39;t mention his name. I don&#39;t know why it was this person as I have never had any sort of conversation with him, nor have I even read many of his posts. But I did read one of his posts yesterday--that&#39;s the only reason I can think of that his name came up.

So in the dream I knew he was following me. I was surprised that he had tracked me down. And when he crashed through the door of my house, I woke with a start.

*Dream 2:*

I was getting to be an *exchange student*. But instead of going to a foreign country, I was just going to another state. I ended up in Salt Lake City, Utah with a very nice family with five teenage kids. I remember they had a nice garden that I was going to be able to help take care of. They had a beautiful view of the mountains from a big deck. But what excited me the most is that this family liked to travel. The dad was talking to me about all the places he was going to take the family while I was there. I was really looking forward to it.

Edit:

Just remembered:

*Dream 3:*

I was in my garden collecting Amaranth seeds for planting next year. I have been doing this in real life, but in this dream the seeds were a lot more numerous and larger in size, looking more like grains of rice. I was holding handfuls of these seeds, and eating some too, as Amaranth is an edible grain.

----------


## Twoshadows

I am taking a much needed day off, trying to recover from life. So here I am again popping in to post meaningless stuff in my little journal here.


Here is a picture I took in LA of the little corner market I used to walk to with my sister or friends to buy candy or gum. I noticed this picture had a lot of interesting reflections. The more I look at it, the more I like it.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Ahhh, nostalgia can be overwhelming sometimes, can&#39;t it?  When I go back to places I haven&#39;t been to since I was much younger, I sometimes invision myself in a younger form doing all the things at that particular spot.

I like how you can just see your hand in the side mirror.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lucid Dream&#33;[/b]



Niiiice, explorative LD, TS.  ::goodjob2:: 
I liked when you fell backward, just for the experience, and started falling into the white void. Heh.

Keep &#39;em comin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Oh, maybe you&#39;re right. It just seemed like more, I guess. That&#39;s why I asked anyone to correct me. I&#39;ll just have to have another one to make it three.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on the pumpkins. I love to carve pumpkins, and in the last few years have tried to get more creative with my carving.
> 
> What has helped me is a few years ago a really great guy in RI taught me how to wood carve all through emails. I learned a lot. I&#39;ll have to find and post some pictures of these wood carvings sometime. But some of the skills I learned help with carving on the pumpkins.
> 
> I only had time to carve one this year--but I was going to make the time to carve one if it killed me. Luckily, it didn&#39;t. 
> [/b]




 yeah, i hope to read another one of me soon. Kinda wierd: so far your dreams of me entail twilight zone type stuff: looking for hands. and eye of the needle. and in my dream we talk about "the 2nd attention" (the second attention is supposed to be the attention in us that allows us to percieve astral, synchronicity, precog dreams etc etc). who knows maybe next dream i have with you in it will trake place in a parallel universe  :tongue2: 

 Oh and i liked your halloween mask, that was freaky&#33;

 about your DV member stalk dream. I HATE it when epople you know stalk your dreams and you don&#39;t necessarily like it. I still get X show up when i&#39;ve been trying my hardest to get that person off my mind. i can go all day without thinking about that person and then BAM they show up in my dream. kinda frustrating.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ahhh, nostalgia can be overwhelming sometimes, can&#39;t it?  When I go back to places I haven&#39;t been to since I was much younger, I sometimes invision myself in a younger form doing all the things at that particular spot.
> 
> I like how you can just see your hand in the side mirror.
> [/b]



Thanks. Yeah, my whole experience in LA was "overwhelming nostalgia". I saw my old house, old schools, old beaches, old food places, etc etc. And I&#39;m sure I&#39;ll post a few more pictures before this is all over.






> Niiiice, explorative LD, TS. 
> I liked when you fell backward, just for the experience, and started falling into the white void. Heh.
> 
> Keep &#39;em comin. 
> [/b]



Thanks, O&#33; I was glad I remembered to try a few things and wasn&#39;t carried away to just fly all over the place. Yeah, the "white void" was interesting. Several times in the dream I would find myself in that  "whiteness". I was thinking, "What? Is my mind taking a break from creating a nice background for me? Must be my busy week."  ::content::  








> yeah, i hope to read another one of me soon. Kinda wierd: so far your dreams of me entail twilight zone type stuff [/b]



True. I guess what we are thinking about and involved with here is not what most people would consider _totally_ normal.

Funny that I have had fairly vivid dreams my whole life, yet had never done something as simple as look at my hands before.

And it is also funny to me that people don&#39;t become lucid more naturally. I mean, even though I don&#39;t lucid dream all the time, I have gotten to the point where it is a somewhat natural thing for me to do these days. But why did I not do that before....in my whole lifetime of dreaming?

Well, actually I _was_ one of those people who could wake themselves up from a bad nightmare because at the very end, I&#39;d say, "Why am I dealing with this????This is only a dream&#33;&#33;" Which, I suppose _is_ a form of lucid dream. But I had never thought to stay in the dream and explore it. Why?

It seems like a very simple concept, yet most people don&#39;t even know that it is a possibility.






> Oh and i liked your halloween mask, that was freaky&#33;[/b]



Thanks, it was very simple but everyone liked it.






*Dream 1:*  

I only remember part of this dream. I was with these people out in a vehicle. I had had some kind of accident. It&#39;s not clear--I either spilled something like a soda on my legs or I , heaven forbid... peed on myself. Anyway, I have this *sticky stuff* on my legs and I am desparate to get it all washed off. I am either wearing short shorts or a short skirt as my legs are mostly bare. 

Finally we get to this lady&#39;s house (Mrs. Watson), and I go in. I try to hide my legs as I try to find a bathroom to wash up in.  And that&#39;s all I remember.



*Dream 2:* 

 I was at this really neat house that was supposed to belong to *Walt Disney*. It looked like a big *paddle boat*  (Think "Mark Twain" at Disneyland). Yet is was actually built on land. But it was next to these large canals that flowed in from the Ocean. I believe this was supposed to be in Anaheim CA.

*Dream 3: *  

I was with *Jeff and Roger* in a large white truck. I was actually sitting in back in the bed while the guys were up front. I looked out and suddenly saw this large *jaguar* following the truck. After a while I saw that it was actually stalking me. I could see that it was gaining on me and that at any moment it could leap in the truck bed and attack me. I called to Jeff and Roger for them to help me. They stopped the truck and said they would deal with the jaguar. 

But in the meantime, they found this small-ish *leopard* and decided to keep it. By this time I had scrambled into the cab part of the truck. But to my surprise, they put the small-ish leopard in the cab with me while they went after the jaguar.

I remember sitting there in the cab clamping my hands around the leopard mouth to keep it from biting me. It struggled, so I had to wrap my arms around its neck and hang on to it so its face and claws were facing away from me.

I thought that this was ridiculous and not very nice of J and R to leave me with this leopard, when all I wanted was to get away from the jaguar.

----------


## Twoshadows

Suddenly today I was determined to finally get myself some of my good vitamins. Of course because I had decided that, I find that the health food store that I always buy my vitamins in is closed.  :Sad:  

Still determined I zip over to Safeway to see if they have anything close. They have nothing even remotely close. So instead of wasting my money on a multivitamin that I don&#39;t want I decided to get a small bottle of just B vitamins. I&#39;m not sure if this the right thing, but it does have 100mg of B-6. I will give it a try....and report back.


On another note....

What I am listening to at this very moment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SROK4biHOPk...ted&search=

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. B6 vitamins, eh? 

With recall like you&#39;ve already got, this should be an interesting experience for you.  ::wink:: 


...and  ::cooler::  @ the new avatar.
Very nice.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

B6 Vitamins, interesting.  I agree with O, too; your recall should blow through the roof.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> 372194[/snapback]</div><div class='quotemain'>
> Heh. B6 vitamins, eh? 
> 
> With recall like you&#39;ve already got, this should be an interesting experience for you. 
> ...and ]
> B6 Vitamins, interesting. I agree with O, too; your recall should blow through the roof. [/b]



 Okay, you guys have me really worried now--_not_ about anything really wild happening. But that NOTHING will happen. Wouldn&#39;t that be so typical?

I&#39;m still not sure what the best way to take it is. So I&#39;ll just have to try several different things and see if something works better than the others.

We&#39;ll see......

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Rofl. Yeah, the mind is slippery like that. You try to stay ahead, but it&#39;s always just waiting to psyche you out, because it can play off of twisting your expectations into sure-fire failures. Haha. 

...Bastard. 
/me kicks his subconscious.

Anyway, I&#39;d suggest you either:

A) Take one right before bed.
or B) Do the WBTB method, waking up sometime during the night, taking one then, and going back to sleep.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Rofl. Yeah, the mind is slippery like that. You try to stay ahead, but it&#39;s always just waiting to psyche you out, because it can play off of twisting your expectations into sure-fire failures. Haha. 
> 
> ...Bastard. 
> /me kicks his subconscious.[/b]



O, you&#39;re so funny. 8) 



Well......

I tried the "before bed" method. And to be completely honest, I don&#39;t think I noticed much of a difference except for my feelings of anticipation and curiousity.

I only rememberd three dreams, and none stood out as particularly great as far as recall. I do remember thinking in the second dream, "Wow...the colors are so vivid."

I think my biggest problem is that I just don&#39;t have enough time to sleep. I was SO tired when I dragged myself out of bed this morning. I could have easily slept for a few hours more, and that&#39;s where I probably would have had my better dreams.

*Dream 1:*

Marie and I were by a lake and we could see these boats. We decided we wanted to get on one. We found out it was off-season. But they said we could get on, but that there might be problems. Well, sure enough, as soon as we get on the boat starts to sink. I remember getting wet...but not a lot of other details.

*Dream 2:*

This was a long one. But all the details are gone. It had to do with lots of pumpkins and carrying these pumpkins to all these different places. But the color of these pumpkins was so very bright and vivid. I do remember that.

*Dream 3:* 

This dream was very long. But I don&#39;t remember how it flowed. I remember just bits and pieces. I remember traveling. I remember this mountain road covered with fog. I was talking to Barb and was surprised to find out tha she had moved to a town at the top of the mountain.

I remember taking pictures, but then finding out that it was a video camera and not my regular one.

And something about a fireplace and my cousins.


So it was an anticlimactic night. But I&#39;m not giving up.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Thanks. Yeah, my whole experience in LA was "overwhelming nostalgia". I saw my old house, old schools, old beaches, old food places, etc etc. And I&#39;m sure I&#39;ll post a few more pictures before this is all over.
> Thanks, O&#33; I was glad I remembered to try a few things and wasn&#39;t carried away to just fly all over the place. Yeah, the "white void" was interesting. Several times in the dream I would find myself in that  "whiteness". I was thinking, "What? Is my mind taking a break from creating a nice background for me? Must be my busy week."  
> True. I guess what we are thinking about and involved with here is not what most people would consider _totally_ normal.
> 
> Funny that I have had fairly vivid dreams my whole life, yet had never done something as simple as look at my hands before.
> 
> And it is also funny to me that people don&#39;t become lucid more naturally. I mean, even though I don&#39;t lucid dream all the time, I have gotten to the point where it is a somewhat natural thing for me to do these days. But why did I not do that before....in my whole lifetime of dreaming?
> 
> Well, actually I _was_ one of those people who could wake themselves up from a bad nightmare because at the very end, I&#39;d say, "Why am I dealing with this????This is only a dream&#33;&#33;" Which, I suppose _is_ a form of lucid dream. But I had never thought to stay in the dream and explore it. Why?
> ...



 And How&#33; What you said is metephorical to our lives: we humans live such complicated and sometimes frustrating that we often forget the simplest solutions. It&#39;s my belief that a persons dreams reflect who theya re and what&#39;s going on in ones life.

 It&#39;s funny whenever i do a simple thing as look at my hands in a dream: 1. the dream no longer pulls me where i don&#39;t want it to go. 2. for some strange reason the dream becomes so vivid.

 oh and just wanted to comment on your lucid: the part where you said how you just love the feeling of just floating up and flying away. It&#39;s the same with the one lucid i had where i soon as i was lucid i floated up and flew away&#33; I read a lot of dream journals where people have a hard time flying. kinda cool how i did it with no problems&#33; and yes, it is a good feeling&#33; it&#39;s the feeling of being in control&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I just awoke from a Tasks of the month</span>&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

It was at the end of a super long dream.

Dream:

I remember being at a gym with my sister and one of her friends. I had never gone to this gym, so I wasn&#39;t sure what all the machines did. But I got on them anyway and tried to be creative.

Next thing I remember is that they are interviewing someone and I hear him on the speakers. It is another old friend of mine R.S. that I haven&#39;t seen since high school and that I have lost touch with. I look at him from across the room. We make eye contact. He smiles at me. I hurry across the room so I can see him.

But before I can get to him I bump into E, who is the friend I stayed with in LA. He pulled at my arm and took me aside. He looked very handsome. I decide to just hug him. He them tells me something important. But I don&#39;t remember.

The dream transitions again and I am what I first thought was a dentist office. I later realize that it is a mental institition and that I am being held--against my will, if needs be. I thought, "Screw this. I can&#39;t stay here." 

And I took off flying over everyones&#39; heads then out the door in back. I flew over the grassy area and then some trees before I realize that I have to go back.

I remembered that E was still there. I had to get him out. And then I remembered...."The Book". We had to get The Book out with us. In it were all the secrets that I had...secrets like Why I could fly.... There was no choice. I had to go back.

I went in the back doors past my friend BC (who had helped me a lot last week in real life). He was working there but doesn&#39;t try to stop me. I see E, and on the closest desk is The Book. I grab the book and shout at E to follow me. He runs out the door, but as he sees me flying, he takes off flying, too. And in a minute he is ahead of me. I try to catch up. I look below us and I see that there is a big group of children following us. C is with them. Suddenly I&#39;m so low that they are almost able to grab my feet. I know that they are not there to hurt us, but I worry that they will slow us down. We really need to get away. I tell myself that I have the power to fly higher and faster. It works a bit.

Next thing I remember is that we went into some sort of building, maybe a library. I run across to the far side with E. There is a lady standing in front of us. I am sure she is there to capure us and take us in. But then she asks if she could help us. I look at her, and say, "What we really need is to take this off." I grab a wooden grate that is covering a slit on an outside wall. She seems surprised, but I don&#39;t wait to see what she will do. I squeeze though, so does E and then we fly again.

But now we are close to the tops of these mountains. There are trees with beautiful fall leaves, mostly yellow in color (aspen?).

I look over and suddenly see a group of young people. I say to myself, "These are my old friends from high school". But they weren&#39;t. They were people I know now from my current life. Most were kids.

I don&#39;t know why that was the thing, after all the other crazy things--but _that_ triggered lucidity

I landed by the kids. I told myself that I would hang on to this dream no matter what. There were some important things I needed to try. Amazingly it all stayed clear.. I looked over and saw S and K. I decided to ask them the Simple Task of the Month. 

<span style="color:#990000">"Am I dreaming?"  I asked K. 

"Yeah you are,  but it&#39;s not how I thought it would be."

"Am I dreaming?" I asked S.

Yeah, but it&#39;s not what I thought it would look like."

I went over to a group of younger kids.

"Am I dreaming?"

Their responses were very typical of little children.

They all responded with "Yeah, but...." And each of there ending part of the response was something really silly that didn&#39;t make sense. And each kids was getting sillier and sillier to outdo the kid before him.

I wish I remembered more of the responses. They were things to the affect of "Yeah, but I got to go to Disneyland last week." Or "Yeah, but I have a loose tooth."  Irrelevant stuff.

But I was surprised, though, that they all said "yes". I wasn&#39;t sure if it would be "yes" or "no".


Then I remembered the second Task of the Month--to witness the End of the World.

I looked around and found another adult..someone else I know from LV. I tell him, "In a few minutes it will be the end of the world. We need to try to keep the kids safe." I think I was saying the last part so that Dream Character didn&#39;t to anything that would stop me from finishing the dream as I needed to do.

We kept the kids together on that high spot on the mountai. The the other adult and I got in the car and drove down a road until we could see off the edge and down to the rest of the world.

At first I saw volcanos erupting. Smoke and ash filled the sky. The I saw huge floods come in and swallow up the city before me. I thought, "They are all gone...."

We drove again. I remember seeing all these wet kittens in the road just standing there trembling.

That really got to me. I started to cry. What had I done.....?

Then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I am _so glad_ that I had saved this LD to my documents folder. I have only saved a few of my dreams. This recent problem makes me realize that I _really_ need to save more of my dreams and _not_ rely on this board.

I can&#39;t even remember what else I lost. Oh, my "mummy in the school basement" dream is gone. I don&#39;t think I&#39;ll try to rewrite that one up.

Guess I&#39;ll go from here.

*Dream 1:*

I was at a school with some other ladies. We were in *the office eating lunch*.

*Dream 2:*

I was at a school again (so maybe this is connected to the first dream). I was with a bunch of *preschoolers*. They were getting a lunch so they could go on a field trip. I noticed that they had *scrambled eggs in baggies*. I thought that was very odd. But when I looked again, I saw that they were actually fried egg sandwiches on toast. That seemed a little more normal to me.

*Dream 3:*  

I heard this news report that there were *3 or 4 high school students* that had become *stranded* while rock climbing. Because of the weather and location there was no rescue attempt being made. This made me very upset. It was now day 4. They were going to _die_. I couldn&#39;t stand it. I had to do _something_, but I couldn&#39;t figure out what.

It seems like I could see them huddled together on this ledge. I could see the hopelessness in their faces. It was killing me...

*Dream 4:*

I went to my mom&#39;s. She told me that my best friend *M had just gotten married*. That they were on their honeymoon right now. I remember being happy for her, since she had had a hard life and was now getting to experience happiness. I even felt envious.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...I went to the options and chose the "download this topic"...but for some reason it will only show unitl October 19. Why would that be? What is the easiest way to save this whole journal?

I also noticed that my post count had gone down   :Sad:  ...I mean, not that that is a big deal...it just seems like I have gone back in time. Kind of weird. 

I should do a reality check....

Maybe we are all sharing one not so fun dream. One can hope.

So four days posts are lost. And so are my personal messages.   :Sad:  

I had to check my emails to make sure they are all there and well....  ::D: 


Edit:

And I just noticed my BADGE is gone&#33;&#33;&#33;  Gasp.....  :Eek:

----------


## Twoshadows

My song of the day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGhlUzzib6c

Ahh....the 80&#39;s...I can&#39;t say how much I love long hair like that on guys.....LOL. My first crush had long blond hair. Sixth grade....

How I would like to time travel back to that decade. Unlike most on this board I was alive during the 80&#39;s...and have some fond memories....     There, I admitted it. I am OLD  ::seeker::  . But you are as young as you feel...(something only OLD people say....  ::biggrin::  )

----------


## Jess

> How I would like to time travel back to that decade. Unlike most on this board I was alive during the 80&#39;s...and have some fond memories....     There, I admitted it. I am OLD  . But you are as young as you feel...(something only OLD people say....  )[/b]



I was alive then too  ::wink::   I hated the 80&#39;s though&#33;&#33;  So cheesy&#33;  Which is why I refuse to watch your link, sorry.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was alive then too   I hated the 80&#39;s though&#33;&#33;  So cheesy&#33;  Which is why I refuse to watch your link, sorry. 
> [/b]



Hehe....

I&#39;m not saying I miss _all_ the fashion. But the 80&#39;s were a time of innocence and discovery for me. So I guess it has become a very nostalgic time period for me to look back to. 

And you know how music can bring back such memories. Lately I have been wanting to listen to 80&#39;s music again. I guess I&#39;ve been doing some reminiscing......

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Phew, that is lucky you saved your lucid dream to your folders.  I just lost five nights worth of dreaming with only minimal recollection of what they were.

Darn.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, my problem is once I put them down in my journal I feel no need to keep the memory in my head, so I just let them slip away. I don&#39;t even have notes...which would have helped. I just remember the mummy dream, which was the most intense.

Oh well....lesson learned.

The hard way.

But all I can say is thank goodness the whole board wasn&#39;t lost. 

Now _that_ would have sucked.


And...hmmmm....still no badge...wonder when they&#39;ll get those back out to us.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes&#33; I just awoke from yet another LD. I hope this means that they are back to stay.

Lucid Dream</span>

I remember driving with my mom. We came to this train crossing. I had this feeling a train was near, but the arms were up. I looked right and saw that a train had just passed. After we crossed I looked left and saw that another train was coming. The arms weren&#39;t going down, and there were no flashing lights. I was afraid the cars behind me were going to get hit.  But then we were too far ahead to see.

We came to this big and very busy intersection. Next thing I remember my mom and I were out of the car. She told me she hated to drive through that intersection.

Next I remember we were on top of this fairly high concrete roof on a building by that same intersection. I was at the edge...I was falling off. As I went over I told my mom that I would be ok. I wasn&#39;t lucid yet...but I was getting close.

Then my mom and I were both on the ground level again now. I was thinking that what just happened was weird. I looked at my mom again. She was wearing an Old Navy flag shirt that was pretty low cut. It was so _not_ my mom that --just like the tank top in the other recent LD--<span style="color:#3333FF">it triggered lucidity.

I said, "Mom, cool, you are in my LD&#33; This means you can come flying with me--won&#39;t that be great?"

Then I said, "But first we need to feel the texture of this brick planter next to us." I reached out and felt the bricks. They were fairly smooth, with flecks of rough spots.  [It was exactly like a type of brick that I know from real life--the texure was perfect.]

I then said,  "We need to look at our hands". They looked almost normal exept for a small finger growing out between my third and fourth finger.  I remembered what Ranma said about trying to keep it from changing--to keep it stable. I told myself to make my hand right. It went to completely normal. But when I stopped concentrating, the little finger came back. I did this a few times and never was able to keep that 6th finger from appearing again. I&#39;ll have to keep working on that one.

Then I told my mom, "Now we can fly." I took off and heard my mom flying behind me. I went out into the street area. There were these decorations strung out between the street lamps in the center of the road. They were at first like white sheets, then turned into those fake spider webs you buy for Halloween.

As I was flying under these, I noticed that the music from Peter Pan was playing again "You can fly, you can fly, you can fly....". I thought, "Wow...just like in my first LD....I like it." Once I started listening, it played louder...and I hummed along.


But then I was having trouble getting past all the spider webs. They were all over now and I couldn&#39;t fly any higher because of them. 

Suddenly I was in a mall. I decided to land.

Things get fuzzy here. I had some sort of plan/goal. But I don&#39;t remember what it was. Then I saw a guy I knew from high school (D Lopez). [We had been in a lot of classes, and he was friends with another of my friends, but I always was under the impression that he didn&#39;t like me too much. So I&#39;m not sure why he was the one to show up here.]

I landed next to him and said, "Ha&#33;...You&#39;re in my LD."

He looked at me and said, "You are not going to kiss me, are you?"

I laughed and said, "I think I will."

So I put my arms around his neck and started to kiss him. I suddenly realized that I didn&#39;t remember ever kissing anyone in my dreams before. It felt quite real and kind of good in spite of the fact that it was D.   ::chuckle::  

Then the dream faded and I woke up.

And this all took place between alarms (5:50 and 6:00).....so the whole thing was less than 10 minutes. They always seem so much longer. But in spite of the length it was a very satisfying LD.

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awZ0f4cCs0I

That is a link to the song for anyone who doesn&#39;t know what I am talking about. It had been a while since I had seen that myself. Interesting to see them flying..... So familiar...the sensation of flying is very real to me now. It no longer seems like just a dream. It is a magical ability that I get to use in a secret life. 

Isn&#39;t LDing great?  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Nice job&#33;  Do you think this influx of Lucid Dreams has anything with you taking B6? 

I think it&#39;s really cool how you always seem to have a soundtrack going whenever you&#39;re flying.  I can just imagine it getting louder as you get higher and higher...

The dream kisses are always fun.  I bet they&#39;re even better when you&#39;re lucid&#33;

You&#39;re improving noticeably, Twoshadows - I think sometime in the future you should adopt me.    ::D: 

If I ever become lucid, one of my goals is to stand atop a giant mountain, and look upon valleys and lakes and rivers and cities.  Can&#39;t you just imagine a massive panoramic view like that?

Keep it up.    ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice job&#33; Do you think this influx of Lucid Dreams has anything with you taking B6? [/b]



I have only taken the B-6 twice since I have gotten it. And I think it helped the day I completed the Tasks. But I haven&#39;t taken it for a few days, so unless it takes several days to get it all out of my system, it is somethign else.

But I also ended up getting a small bottle of just good ol&#39; simple multivitamins. Nothing complex like the last kind I was using. This kind doesn&#39;t even have B vitamins, just the real basics. But it could be helping. Maybe there was a real deficiancy in my body that was affecting my dreaming ability.

But whatever it was I also see a definite improvement.

So if you aren&#39;t already taking your vitamins, take them....now.






> I think it&#39;s really cool how you always seem to have a soundtrack going whenever you&#39;re flying. I can just imagine it getting louder as you get higher and higher...[/b]



Isn&#39;t it great. I loved Peter Pan as a child. I guess when I fly it bring the "child" out in me.





> You&#39;re improving noticeably, Twoshadows - I think sometime in the future you should adopt me. [/b]



 You got it. I&#39;ll make it official as soon as I get this posted.  ::content::  





> If I ever become lucid, one of my goals is to stand atop a giant mountain, and look upon valleys and lakes and rivers and cities. Can&#39;t you just imagine a massive panoramic view like that?[/b]



Sounds really cool. I also would love to do that. Then after we look and take it all in, we walk to the edge and let ourselves fall off...then half way down we catch ourselves..... and soar......

Edit:
That reminds me....in that last LD where I take my mom flying, I had this brief thought that I still owed you a flight.....  ::wink:: 


Edit 2:

Just remembered another dream for the night:

I was out at night. I went to this guy&#39;s house (the same guy that has shown up in other dreams) He wasn&#39;t home so I went in. All of a sudden I was terribly embarassed to be there. I rushed out as quick as I could. I needed to be gone before he got back. There was more to this dream, but I forgot the details especially after I had my LD and my mind was completely focused on that.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> That reminds me....in that last LD where I take my mom flying, I had this brief thought that I still owed you a flight..... [/b]



And you do&#33;   ::lol::

----------


## Man of Shred

Excellent job and stabalising your hands. remember to use brief glances at other objects and try stabalising them as well.

in any case I&#39;m jealous of your flow of lucid dreams. I&#39;ve had a hectic week so far with dream recall and a lot of sleepless nights.

GOOD JOB  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Excellent job and stabalising your hands. remember to use brief glances at other objects and try stabalising them as well.
> 
> in any case I&#39;m jealous of your flow of lucid dreams. I&#39;ve had a hectic week so far with dream recall and a lot of sleepless nights.
> 
> GOOD JOB 
> [/b]



Thanks&#33; Good to see you around.

Yeah, I&#39;ll try to keep improving on the "hand" thing. It&#39;s a very satisfying thing to remember to do when I LD.

Well, good luck with your dream recall. I hope you get more sleep and that your life settle down a bit so you can have some great LDs&#33;&#33; (The cookies are ready when you are....  ::D:  )

----------


## Twoshadows

My dreams lately have been very fragmented with no much detail. I&#39;ll share what I remember.

*1:*

Someone was serving me what looked like a very fancy meal. Then they told me what it was: sea otter with stuffing. I decided I wouldn&#39;t eat it.

*2:*

I was driving by my old house in LA. I debated whether I would get out and go to the front door.

*3:*

An image of a man in a suit standing in a field.

*4:*

A watering hole with animal track around it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh...haha...this is good.  I just found an old dream journal I had kept when I was a young teenager. I had written my favorite dreams.

I just read through some and found a great one. It has a Star Wars theme. I even remember this dream. Here it is...


"There were two powers in the universe--good and evil

I was the leader of the good Force. I was like Luke Skywalker.

The leader of the bad force was named Simon. He was the equivilant to Darth Vader.

For a long time Simon had been after me, but I had always managed to get away. When this dream starts, I have just been catured by Simon&#39;s servants. This time I hadn&#39;t fought back. I had just let them take me. 

The place where Simon lived was really big--like the Death Star--but normal people and creatures lived there too.

We approached it. I remember thinking, "Wow...now I can see the inside." I was curious even though I knew I probably would die there.

The servants put me in this small car that was on a track. There were lots of cars on this track, like a ride at Disneyland.

So I sat in this car. As it went inside, I could see all the people living normal lives inside. As I passed they stopped what they were doing and watched me go by. They knew who I was.

Finally I looked ahead and saw Simon in front of me on the track. As my car reached him it came to a violent halt and Simon grabbed me outof the car. I just let him.

He then yelled at me and told me that because of him he had had all these troubles. I listened politely. Then I started finishing his sentences because I knew what he was going to say. But when I did he slapped me really hard across both cheeks. I remember reaching up and feeling my cheeks--they were both numb.

But then he stopped and looked at me and got very serious. He said that he didn&#39;t want to kill me. He wanted me to join him. 

I looked at his face. He was so young and gorgeous. [And this was before I had a Hayden Christensen Darth Vader to picture...LOL].

He said, "Just tell me that you love me."

I looked into his eyes and lost myself for a moment. I wanted to tell him I loved him. I wanted to tell him that I would join him and stand by his side forever.

But I couldn&#39;t do it. I couldn&#39;t say that. It would have been so wrong.

I just looked at him sadly and shook my head.

"Tell me you love me&#33;", he said again. This time he was begging.

Again, I wanted to say that I did. But instead, I looked away and shook my head.

For a moment I thought he was going to kill me. He was so upset. But then he walked away and told his servants to lock me away--that he would try again tomorrow.

The End"


 ::D:  Isn&#39;t that a great dream? LOL....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

How old were you when you wrote this?  That&#39;s pretty cool that you&#39;ve been writing dream journals for so long.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was 14 or 15, I think. The journal it came from had a bunch of stuff (not just dreams) that spanned several years through my early and mid teens. I&#39;ve been reading through it a little more. It is quite funny. I may post another dream or two from it at some point.

----------


## Man of Shred

haha cool&#33; I&#39;ve thought of starting another online dream journal logging all my past dreams. I know i&#39;ve had probably hundreds&#33;

 and good to know that you and CB enjoy me hanging around. you guys are the greatest&#33;  ::bigteeth::  

 anyway TwoShadows do you do anything in particular to have LD&#39;s more often? my LD&#39;s are rare at least once a month.

----------


## Twoshadows

> haha cool&#33; I&#39;ve thought of starting another online dream journal logging all my past dreams. I know i&#39;ve had probably hundreds&#33;
> [/b]



Yeah, it is fun to look through old dreams. I will probably just stick mine in my current journal since I think there are only about four more that I would consider posting. But if you have lots, then you might want to do it in a separate journal.  If you have the time. It takes a while to copy them.






> and good to know that you and CB enjoy me hanging around. you guys are the greatest&#33;  [/b]



Of course we like having you around. How quiet and lonely it would be if there were no one here to say "hi" or "good job" or "good luck". Plus, we all have things we can learn from each other. And I think my conversations with others here has helped me stay motivated and help keep the quest for lucidity on my mind.  :smiley:  





> anyway TwoShadows do you do anything in particular to have LD&#39;s more often? my LD&#39;s are rare at least once a month.[/b]



I was just telling CB that a big part of it for me is getting into the habit of constantly questioning my state. I will sometimes do an RC. But usually if I question my state in a dream I instantly know that I am dreaming and don&#39;t have to do anything specific.

And not giving up. That is more advice. Remember my two month dry spell....?

----------


## Twoshadows

I had pretty bad recall last night. 

Okay, I had _terrible_ recall last night.

The only dream I remember was sitting down to a Thanksgiving dinner with this guy and his family.

That&#39;s it.

Then I had a brief nap dream. 

I received an email from the same guy as above. It said something like.....[no, I can&#39;t acutally remember it]. But as I read it I also heard his voice so there was some confusion in my mind whether I read it or his was there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, TS&#33;

I was starting to get kinda worried about whether or not I was going to get the tasks done, but I was able to knock em both out in one night, also&#33;  ::teeth:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=39522&hl=

Just thought I&#39;d share. Thanks for the encouragement&#33;  ::hug::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, TS&#33;
> 
> I was starting to get kinda worried about whether or not I was going to get the tasks done, but I was able to knock em both out in one night, also&#33; 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...c=39522&hl=
> 
> Just thought I&#39;d share. Thanks for the encouragement&#33; 
> [/b]



Awesome dream&#33; (I commented in more detail over there.) Thanks for stopping by and for all your words of encouragement, too. They are always appreciated.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, a dream last night made me decide to write down this dream from my past--You&#39;ll see why when I write up my dream from last night and see the connection.

By the way, I was sixteen when I wrote this and I am kind of appalled by my use of puncutation. I kind of chuckle sometimes when I see young people over use exclamation marks. I guess I shouldn&#39;t. I don&#39;t _even_ want to count the number of exclamation marks I used while writing this dream up.   ::shock::   ::bigteeth::  Pretty funny...

This took place after I found out that I was going to go to Sri Lanka as an exchange student.

*Dream:*

Mom and I were going along a little trail by a river in Sri Lanka. We had to climb over what I thought were these big rocks. So we were going along when I realize that these weren&#39;t big rocks at all. These were elephant heads buried in the mud by the river with only the tops of their heads sticking up.

As soon as I realized this, they all started to come out of the ground. We were so scared and we ran and ran til we got to the pasture.

Whew&#33; We thought we were safe now....but no&#33;&#33;

Suddenly a huge rhino was chargeing at us. I was _so_ scared. We ran&#33;

Finally we got to a wall. We had to get over it. We tried to climb it. After several attempts and not making it, we finally made it and just in time&#33;&#33;

Whew&#33;&#33; We were safe. But were we??

Suddenly there was a huge hippo after us. We had to get away. We ran..._so darn slow_. We came to a river we had to cross. We tried, but we were _so slow_.

Hurry Hurry Hurry&#33;&#33;&#33; Finally we made it.

We hid in this little hut. We climbed on some boxes in it.

All of a sudden there was a hippo coming into the hut. We forgot but a hippo can follow you across a river&#33;

We were sitting way on top of these boxes. Were we safe from him?&#33;?
The hippo then turned around and left. Whew. I never felt so relieved in my life&#33;

But all of a sudden he came back I had moved over so I was sitting on this sink, but it was way up high. The hippo starts banging its head against the pipes. The sink started wiggling and swaying&#33; It was going to fall&#33;&#33;

I was so scared, I didn&#39;t know what to do. Then all of a sudden I thought, "Why am I going through with all this? I don&#39;t have to. It&#39;s just a dream."  And I simply opened my eyes and woke up.

Isn&#39;t that cool...? The beginnings of lucidity back then.


So last night&#39;s dream was all about being *chased by a hippo*. Most of the details are gone. But I remember being by the beach in CA. I kept having problems with this hippo showing up and chasing me,a nd I would have to find something to climb up so it couldn&#39;t get me. Funny.....

----------


## Man of Shred

I&#39;ve been chased by bear&#39;s in my dreams but never a hippo&#33; Cool.

 Oh and my recent dream had you, your mom, and CB in a different dream&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> I&#39;ve been chased by bear&#39;s in my dreams but never a hippo&#33; Cool.
> 
>  Oh and my recent dream had you, your mom, and CB in a different dream&#33;
> [/b]



I have those bear dreams too...  ::shock::  

And how funny you dreamed about my mom.....  ::laughhard::

----------


## Twoshadows

I know I had lots of dreams but I haven&#39;t seemed to be remembering them too well. I think it is because I have a lot of other things on my mind , and when I wake up, I think of other things first...and that its fatal for my dreams.

But I do remember some strange *reflection dream*. You know how weird things happen in mirrors in dreams....

Well I was walking past a mirrored glass door. I saw my reflection. I was extremely skinny--like _way_ unnaturally thin. Then I moved over a bit, and like a carnival mirror, it made my reflection change so I now looked extremely wide. I remember being somewhat confused as to whether I was really thin or really fat.

I think this was a typical self esteem dream. Some days I feel thin. Some days I feel fat. Some days I feel beautiful. Some days I feel ugly.........

----------


## Twoshadows

Two shots I took this morning.

Today&#39;s morning sky:


I still have some flowers left blooming. The butterflies know where to come.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That&#39;s pretty cool what you had going on with the mirror, I&#39;ve never seen myself in a dream.  I like how you related it to self esteem - it makes sense.

Those two pictures you have are gorgeous, especially the morning sky one.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I think this was a typical self esteem dream. Some days I feel thin. Some days I feel fat. Some days I feel beautiful. Some days I feel ugly.........
> [/b]



Yeah, I know how that is.   ::|:  
But  if that avatar is any indication of the norm, I&#39;d say there are two of those feelings I think should be put to rest, right about now.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> That&#39;s pretty cool what you had going on with the mirror, I&#39;ve never seen myself in a dream.  I like how you related it to self esteem - it makes sense.
> 
> Those two pictures you have are gorgeous, especially the morning sky one.
> [/b]



Thank you. It was a very beautiful morning. A bit chilly...but I guess that is to be expected now that it is November.

And I have found mirror dreams very interesting. In most of mine I look into the mirror to find myself looking very beautiful. I hope that means that I have fairly high self esteem.






> Yeah, I know how that is.   
> But  if that avatar is any indication of the norm, I&#39;d say there are two of those feelings I think should be put to rest, right about now. 
> [/b]



Well, thank you. But I suppose I should point out that I&#39;m sure I can also find pictures of myself that are quite unflattering. But for some funny reason most of us don&#39;t use those pictures as our avatars....  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, thank you. But I suppose I should point out that I&#39;m sure I can also find pictures of myself that are quite unflattering. But for some funny reason most of us don&#39;t use those pictures as our avatars.... 
> [/b]



Haha. True. True.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream</span>

I actually don&#39;t even remember how this dream started because it was sandwiched in between two non-lucids.

It started like I was watching a movie. There were all these flying robots that were flying over LA to do something. I was seeing them as if I was flying through the air with them.

<span style="color:#3333FF">For some reason I became lucid (probably the flying). I was sitting in this small flying car that was a bit like a kayak because I was out on top holding on to the sides using that to steer. 

I spent pretty much the whole dream just flying around in this little car enjoying the ride. At one point I thought, "Now what were next month&#39;s tasks?" Then I remembered it was not next month, and I shouldn&#39;t worry about trying those just yet.

I tried to focus on details as I was flying. I could feel the wind through my hair and hear the wind in my ears. Very very real. My mind did a great job of making the wind stronger and louder as I turned and swooped.

Then I saw Disneyland in the distance. I wanted to fly there. I headed toward it. Right as I was getting close to the Matterhorn, I could feel myself start to wake up. 

Now this is what I found most interesting in this dream. I felt myself wake up. I was even seeing what I thought was my real life (FA) but I was able to pull myself back to the dream, and focus back on the feeling of the wind and of Disneyland in front of me.

This happened several times  until I finally got to the point where I thought I was fully awake and not able to go back to the dream. Unfortunately it was another False Awakening.  But I was so intent at this point to run to the computer to write it down. I was surprised to find that my computer had been taken down (but not so surprised as to become lucid again.) and for the next few minutes of dream I was just trying to find a way to write the LD down. Because that happened, I don&#39;t feel I have the details on this LD as well as some of my other lucid dreams from the past. 

In fact, I  remember thinking that in the dream I was hearing music playing. But I couldn&#39;t tell you now what it was  ::shakehead2::   But maybe it will come to me.

BUt anyway--another Lucid Dream&#33;&#33;  ::biggrin:: 


Edit: 

I need to write up the conditions leading up to this LD. This was a sleep in morning. I had awaken at my normal time of 6:00. I knew I didn&#39;t have to get up yet.  I got up and went to the bathroom and got a drink...and on a whim took half of a B-6 vitamin (50 mg). I was kind of cold. I crawled back into my bed and got under my wonderful micro-fleece blanket and my also wonderful big down comforter. It was so wonderfully cozy that I was able to drift back into dreamland.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha. True. True. 
> [/b]



Yeah....

But my mom did that to me a couple of years ago. When I was visiting her we had taken a couple of group pictures with my sisters. I guess I didn&#39;t realize it at the time, but I must have been having a really bad hair day. It was frizzy and all over-- and I wasn&#39;t wearing any make-up. Anyway, I just looked terrible in those pictues. But, hey, it didn&#39;t bother me because they just pictures my mom would put in her own personal photo album, right?

Well, when I was there a couple of months later she showed me the annual Christmas letter she sends out to 100&#39;s of old friends and relatives...and there, right there on that letter was one of those pictures all big and in color for all to see.

You know, it was really a lesson in humility for me. Something we should all experience, I think.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, when I was there a couple of months later she showed me the annual Christmas letter she sends out to 100&#39;s of old friends and relatives...and there, right there on that letter was one of those pictures all big and in color for all to see.
> 
> You know, it was really a lesson in humility for me. Something we should all experience, I think.
> [/b]



Ohhh, man, now that&#39;s just _wrong_&#33;  ::shakehead:: 

But yeah, I agree. People get too caught up in their primped and processed image that they forget what it&#39;s like to be all natural - not saying that taking pride in one&#39;s appearance is a _bad_ thing, but one should never replace acceptance for their natural selves with fixation on what they work at, each morning, transforming into.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ohhh, man, now that&#39;s just _wrong_&#33; 
> 
> But yeah, I agree. People get too caught up in their primped and processed image that they forget what it&#39;s like to be all natural - not saying that taking pride in one&#39;s appearance is a _bad_ thing, but one should never replace acceptance for their natural selves with fixation on what they work at, each morning, transforming into. 
> [/b]



Very true.

And when I asked my mom why she had to choose _that_ picture of all pictures, she responded with  something like, "Well, Honey, I don&#39;t think you look bad at all." So it goes to show that usually we are more critical of ourselves than anyone else is. 

Good lesson to learn.

----------


## Twoshadows

In all the excitement to write down my LD I didn&#39;t write down the other dreams of the night.

*Dream 1:*

This one was about this *DV board*. But for some reason it was quite unpleasant. There were all kinds of problems and people were losing their posts and I was trying to fix it for everyone but I really didn&#39;t know what I was doing. Stressful dream.

This dream seemed to go on for a long time. it was the first dream of the night so I don&#39;t have very many details.

*Dream 2:*

I was at the *neighbors* of the house I grew up in in LA. I didn&#39;t know the neighbors on this side as well, because they were older and their kids had all left home. But I could always see their dogs through the fence, so I knew their dogs well.  ::content::  

In the dream I was in her kitchen talking to her. I remember talking to her about the dogs-- Happy the collie and Kona the German shepherd.

Then I noticed these three *little kittens* on her counter. They were very small. The two bigger ones were about 5 inches and the tiny one about 3 inches.

Then were start talking about the magnolia tree out front. How the tree in front of my old house had died and been replaced. But theirs was still alive and was huge. But one of the upper branches had bent over until it was laying in the street. She was telling me it was rotting and that if I looked inside I could see all kinds of bugs and snails. I was thinking, "Cool, I need to get my camera..."

*Dream 3:*

We had some kind of *aquarium*, and it was set up for lizards. But I think I put the tiny kitten from the last dream in it. Fuzzy dream. No details.

Then my last dream of the night was the LD.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several dreams last night.

*Dream 1:*

I was with a lady who had grown a *giant pumpkin*. I watched her was she started to carve it. I was tempted to help her and tell her what she could be doing to make it better, but I decided that she might think that was rude. So I just watched. The pumpkin was huge, and every time I looked at it it seemed to be bigger until finally it was about 6 feet tall and 6 feet wide.

*Dream 2:*

I was back in *college*. I went back up to the town where my college was. I remember I needed to find a place to stay. Nothing was stable in this dream. Things kept changing. First I was going to be staying with an old real-life roommate. Then it was going to be this guy that was a stranger. Then it was Jeff.

But I remember being excited to be back. And being by the mountains again. I couldn&#39;t wait to go hiking.

At one point I realized that school had started last week and that I had missed over a week of classes. I panicked and thought that there was no way I could go now that I had missed that much.

In another scene I was going to the library. I was going up an escalator. Everything was filthy with all this gross looking stuff that reminded me of old vomit. Interstingly the library in this dream matched the library from an old dream. And also one of the apartments we were looing at was also the same as one seen in a past dream.

*Dream 3:*

I was *traveling*.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Congratulations on another successful LD.   ::D: 

I had a power outage all of last night, so I wasn&#39;t concentrating one-hundred percent on dreaming; moreso towards getting my homework completed by candlelight.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congratulations on another successful LD.  
> 
> I had a power outage all of last night, so I wasn&#39;t concentrating one-hundred percent on dreaming; moreso towards getting my homework completed by candlelight.  
> [/b]



Thank you&#33;

Homework by candle light...sounds like great fun..   We don&#39;t have nearly enough outages in our city here to enjoy such adventures like that. ::bigteeth:: 


*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

My longest dream involved me being on a *large jet* with my mom. We were sitting next to each other talking when we noticed that the plane was having troubles as it was trying to land. I remember fastening my seatbelf very quickly. And I had this stuffed animal (teddy bear?) with me that I was holding onto getting some comfort from  ::lol::  .

We were heading toward a busy feeway, and somehow the plane went right under it and finally made it to the ground. As we were about to land I remember reaching over and hugging my mom. I thought we might die.

*Dream 2:*

The the second was I got an *email from a guy* friend who had sent me 6 pictures of himself. One I thought was very artistc. In it he was showing me how he had been working out and was getting nice muscles. So the pictures was taken behind him of himself (shirtless) looking into a mirror, so in the picture you could see both his back and front. Nice pic....  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

another astounding lucid&#33;&#33;&#33; good job&#33;

----------


## Jess

Haven&#39;t stopped by in a while...  I really like the butterfly photo, such a big flower&#33;  Or a small butterfly?  Nice one on the lucid dream too, would be awesome to perfect prolonging it like you did.  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Twoshadows

> another astounding lucid&#33;&#33;&#33; good job&#33;
> [/b]



Thanks. I&#39;ve been quite happy at the amounts of LD I have had. If I just continue to have them at this frequency, I&#39;ll be perfectly happy. I don&#39;t have to have one every night to be satisfied. 






> Haven&#39;t stopped by in a while...  I really like the butterfly photo, such a big flower&#33;  Or a small butterfly?  Nice one on the lucid dream too, would be awesome to perfect prolonging it like you did. 
> [/b]



Yeah, I&#39;ve missed your comments.  ::blue::  

It was a pretty big flower--about five inches across or so. I had to chase that butterfly from flower to flower. I was never able to get quite as close as I wanted, but at least I got it from a pretty good angle.

And yes&#33; I was really proud of myself for making myself go back to the dream. I had never been able to do that before. I hope it means I am improving my LDing skills.  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several dreams that seemed to go on for a long long tine. I didn&#39;t write down details when I first got up, so I will do my best to get as many in that I can remember.

*Dream 1:*

I first was shopping with my older sister. In the dream she had lost weight and was now thinner than I was, and I remember being very happy for her if not a little envious. I mean, she looked really good.

Somehow we ended up with other family members with us, and we were walking down the main street in H city. We noticed that off to the side there was a huge *Halloween fair* going on. Supposedly this was a big annual thing that we had heard about but never had gone before. I begged the others to stop so I could see it.

We did so much there. Some details that I remember we that there were shops set up in old houses in that area that sold Halloween type items or other specialty things you might see at this type of fair. I remember seeing pumpkins. One lady had taught a class on pumpkin carving. The class was already over, and I was feeling disappointed. The pumpkin was carved like a flower. Parts of the pumpkin were peeled back and then burned black then wrapped back around the pumpkin to make it look very unique (I guess.).

I also went into a shop that sold pirate type things. I really liked this pirate coin. It was able to open and do something which I can&#39;t remember. But I was about to get it when I saw the price and decided I couldn&#39;t spend that much. But the details and quality the coin were great. There was a little leather strip around the edges that I liked.

I think I visited more shops, but the last one I remember going in was one with these small figurines. Right as I went in I saw these small kids spill something on one the tables and knock over a bunch of the figurines. I told the kids to leave, and that I would help clean up the mess. I looked over at the show owner and to my surprise saw that it was *Matthew Broderick* (I realize now that it is because I saw an ad to Deck the Halls last night). He appreciates my help and we talk as we clean. I felt like we really connected, and I had a good feeling, and just wished I could stay.

At some point the Fair is over and I walk with Matthew over to his truck. It has a bike shop logo on it, and it suddenly dawns on me that Matthew was actually V from the bike shop that I go to. I said, "V don&#39;t you recognize me? I&#39;m always coming to your bike shop."

Things get fuzzy at that point.

*Dream 2:*

I was at a *reunion*. It seems a lot happened, but I remember I particular part when I sat down at a table and started talking to a guy. He was really nice to me. Suddenly I realized that it was D Lopez (from the other dream). I thought, "Why is be being so nice to me??"

But as we talked some more I realized that I was mistaken. This was not D. He said his name was Alex and that he remembered me. I was trying to remember who this guy was. I was looking for anyone who might have had an old yearbook for me to look through and see if I could find his old picture and log my memory.

*Dream 3:*

A very stressful dream.

I was at my grandma&#39;s house. My aunt and grandma were there. We were in the kitchen eating. Suddenly my aunt started to act weird. I realized that she was having a *heart attack*. I knew that there was supposed to be something I could give her that would help. I frantically ran from cupboard to cupboard....but I couldn&#39;t remember. I was just a mess. I didn&#39;t even call 911. I was just so sure I knew that there was something I was supposed to give her. 

I think I had this dream because I was actually with my grandpa when he had his heart attack (and later with him in the hospital when he died). I have since learned some natural remedies that if I had known about back then, might have helped. Or maybe not...but you always wonder....

----------


## Man of Shred

> *Dream 3:*
> 
> A very stressful dream.
> 
> I was at my grandma&#39;s house. My aunt and grandma were there. We were in the kitchen eating. Suddenly my aunt started to act weird. I realized that she was having a *heart attack*. I knew that there was supposed to be something I could give her that would help. I frantically ran from cupboard to cupboard....but I couldn&#39;t remember. I was just a mess. I didn&#39;t even call 911. I was just so sure I knew that there was something I was supposed to give her. 
> 
> I think I had this dream because I was actually with my grandpa when he had his heart attack (and later with him in the hospital when he died). I have since learned some natural remedies that if I had known about back then, might have helped. Or maybe not...but you always wonder....
> [/b]



 I had a simlar dream about my grandpa not too long ago. My grandma recently had 5 mild strokes and a huge one. she&#39;s paralysed on one side, but suprisingly still alive and gaining back use of her right side. She&#39;s a fighter&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> I had a simlar dream about my grandpa not too long ago. My grandma recently had 5 mild strokes and a huge one. she&#39;s paralysed on one side, but suprisingly still alive and gaining back use of her right side. She&#39;s a fighter&#33;
> [/b]



Well, I&#39;m glad that your grandma is doing all right. It is a very stressful thing to go through in real life...and almost equally as stressful to go through in a dream since you are so sure that it _is_ real life at the time. At least when you wake up the dream stress goes away. I know my aunt is alive and well.


Here are a few pictures I took on an outing today:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a night full of dreams...Including one with Oneironaut  ::D:  

Dream 1 :

Since this was one of the early in the night dreams I don&#39;t have the details I wish I had. 

I was going to a meeting and I was running late, but right as I got to the building I needed to go to, I met Oneironaut. We started talking. And I _really_ wish I remembered what we were talking about because I do remember at one point taking off the boot I was wearing, and we were both looking at my bare foot.  ::shock::  

Then I remembered the meeting. I told O that we needed to hurry. So we walked into the already started meeting and sat in the back. I was thinking that somehow just being with O would show that I had an excuse for being late.

And that&#39;s all I can remember. So all I can think of when it comes to the foot, is that recently O and I had been talking about what happens to our hands in LDs. And that in one of my fairly recent LDs I also decided to look at my foot. So I suppose that there is a possibility that we were looking to see if my foot was doing anything weird in this dream. But shouldn&#39;t that have triggered lucidity??  ::|:  

But if that _wasn&#39;t_ the reason, then I would certainly be interested to know what the real reason was.  ::bigteeth::  

More dreams to come.....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Bunions, perhaps.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Bunions, perhaps.
> [/b]



Right............ingrown toenail..... athlete&#39;s foot....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. Interesting dream. It _would_ have been pretty ironic if we were both talking about looking at your foot during an LD. Haha. Do you remember what the foot looked like when we were looking at it?





> Then I remembered the meeting. I told O that we needed to hurry. So we walked into the already started meeting and sat in the back. I was thinking that somehow just being with O would show that I had an excuse for being late.
> [/b]



Haha. If you only knew how relevant this was.  ::chuckle:: 

I&#39;m _always_ late. Story of my life. lol.

I bet that dream of your aunt&#39;s heart attack was horrible.   ::|:  Those situations are always so surreal, in waking life. I remember when my dad died last year, I had to spend So Long convincing myself that I wasn&#39;t just dreaming. I often wonder how long it will be before I have a bad dream about his death, after being there to witness it, but so far I haven&#39;t. I take that as a blessing and try not to think about it too much, though.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had more stressful dreams last night.

Twice I had little sudden dreams where I thought I heard *knocking at the door*. After the first one happened I thought it was the middle of the day and I was napping and that I had missed an important meeting. I&#39;m sure it wasn&#39;t someone really knocking at the door because that always instantly jerks me  fully awake. Still, in my half asleep state, I was feeling fairly alarmed.



In *another dream* my little nephew was going to spend the night with me. I made up a place for him to sleep on the floor next to me. Then I remembered *the tiger*. Why had I invited my nephew over when we still had the problem with the tiger roaming the house?? 

Since I was an adult, I didn&#39;t have to worry as much about it. But surely my nephew was in great danger. And sure enough, as soon as I thought that I saw the tiger coming. I grabbed my nephew and ran to the bathroom. Of course as I try to close the door, I find that there is no door knob. I can close the door, but it won&#39;t click shut. Then I feel the weight of the tiger as is starts pushing the door open.




I also had a dream where I was in this guy&#39;s house and he boarded dogs. In his living room and kitchen were all these small *kennels*. I don&#39;t remember much about this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Heh. Interesting dream. It _would_ have been pretty ironic if we were both talking about looking at your foot during an LD. Haha. Do you remember what the foot looked like when we were looking at it?
> Haha. If you only knew how relevant this was. 
> 
> I&#39;m _always_ late. Story of my life. lol.
> 
> I bet that dream of your aunt&#39;s heart attack was horrible.   Those situations are always so surreal, in waking life. I remember when my dad died last year, I had to spend So Long convincing myself that I wasn&#39;t just dreaming. I often wonder how long it will be before I have a bad dream about his death, after being there to witness it, but so far I haven&#39;t. I take that as a blessing and try not to think about it too much, though.
> [/b]



Totally cool if we had both dreamed that. I have yet to have that happen. 

I don&#39;t remember any details about my foot except that it looked like what I would expect my bare foot to look like...ie.  no sixth toe or other deformity or problem....just my foot....and no explanation as to why we were both so fascinated over it.

And that&#39;s funny about me being right on about being late with you.  :smiley:  

Yes, I am thankful I don&#39;t have scary death dreams too often. I lost my dad a few years ago, too. It&#39;s kind of funny in most of my dreams I have with him, I am thinking, "Good, my dad&#39;s back. I&#39;m lucky. Most people don&#39;t get to be with their dads after they die like I do." I haven&#39;t had that dream, though, since I have been on this board. I hope if I do, it will trigger lucidity. Then I can really appreciate just hanging out with my dad again.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

There&#39;s one dream that always stuck with me since childhood that scared me terribly, and I still remember it like I had it last night.  It was about my sister dying by being squished.  I might post it sometime.

----------


## Twoshadows

> There&#39;s one dream that always stuck with me since childhood that scared me terribly, and I still remember it like I had it last night.  It was about my sister dying by being squished.  I might post it sometime.
> [/b]



Yeah, those sorts of dreams are so awful. They seem so real at the time. And afterwards you feel like you actually went through it.

*Dream 1:*


Well, I had a really odd and intense dream last night early on. I wish I remembered the details. But I&#39;ll write what I can remember.

I was with *Satan*. He was planning something terrible. I knew I had to stop him. In the dream his power came from....an eggshell.

It took a lot of bravery on my part, but at some point in the dream I snuck in and grabbed the eggshell and crushed it. 

Of course Satan was not happy with me. He had lost some of his power, but not all. He started after me--I had to pay for what I had done. But one thing Satan didn&#39;t know was that I could fly. So I flew off as quickly as I could. Suddelny there were two children with me. We kept flying desparate to get away........


That is making a very long dream very short. I know there was more to it. I wish I could remember.

*Dream 2:*


Then there was another dream about a *DV member* (but not a real one) Her name had the word "Kittie" in it. Anyway she was inviting me to go to something.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You were with *Satan*?&#33;  Oh, no&#33;  Were you in hell?

If yes, did you note how the heat felt in the dream?

Sorry about the questions, I&#39;m trying to unlock some of the details behind it so you can write more about it.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I just found out that my uncle had a heart attack in real life.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;m so sorry to hear that, Twoshadows.   :Sad:   My wishes go to your uncle, I know what it&#39;s like to have a relative suffer a heart attack (my grandma).  

I can&#39;t help but think maybe you had a precognitive dream, what with that dream you had about your aunt not too long ago?  

Again, sorry.   :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I&#39;m so sorry to hear that, Twoshadows.    My wishes go to your uncle, I know what it&#39;s like to have a relative suffer a heart attack (my grandma).  
> 
> I can&#39;t help but think maybe you had a precognitive dream, what with that dream you had about your aunt not too long ago?  
> 
> Again, sorry.  
> [/b]



Thank you, CB.

Yeah, it does seem odd that I had that dream.....

Well, it&#39;s congestive heart failure, and he&#39;ll have to have surgery. I hope he is alright. Since my dad died he&#39;s been like a second dad to me.

I leave in the morning to see him. He&#39;s just a few hour drive away.








> You were with *Satan*?&#33;  Oh, no&#33;  Were you in hell?
> 
> If yes, did you note how the heat felt in the dream?
> 
> Sorry about the questions, I&#39;m trying to unlock some of the details behind it so you can write more about it.  
> [/b]



Well, I&#39;m thinking I won&#39;t remember at this point...  ::?:  

Thanks again, CB, for your concern.

----------


## Jess

That&#39;s awful Twoshadows    ::blue:: .   You and your family have my best wishes as well.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I just found out that my uncle had a heart attack in real life.
> [/b]



Man...I&#39;m sorry to hear that, TS.  :Sad: 

Keep us updated on his health, will ya?

And I can&#39;t help but agree with ColdBlooded on the precog-ishness of that dream. I&#39;ve had some strange experiences with precog-ish dreams (I say -ish, because I&#39;m not completely sold on precognitive dreams, yet) that happen right before a really emotional event.

About a month (to the day) before my dad died, I had my first dream of experiencing my own death, that I can remember. Don&#39;t know if I told you the story before, or you&#39;ve read it anywhere else around here. 
I had a dream that I was on a plane and someone told me it was a plane to heaven. Aparently, I had died in my sleep and everyone else on the plane were all dead too, and we were going to heaven. 
I then had a false awakening where I woke up and saw my body lying in bed next to me. I was viewing the dream as a spirit. My parents came in and saw me dead on the bed, and started crying and greiving over me, holding me and trying to revive me. I couldn&#39;t do anything but watch, because I was just a spirit, and they couldn&#39;t see me in the room. Worse feeling ever.

When I finally woke up, for real, I&#39;ve _never_ felt so happy to be alive. 
It was just a hell of a "coincidence" that after having that - the single most powerful dream I&#39;ve ever had - my dad died, at home, in his sleep, and my mom and I were there, trying to revive him until the paramedics came.

----------


## Man of Shred

yikes a heart attack&#33; Sorry to hear that twoshadows. anyway i hope my latest batch of dreams can cheer you up, as you were in one and oneironaut too&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m back. The open heart surgery was on Friday. So far all is well. Thanks everyone for your concern.

Last night I dreamed I had to give a speech. I couldn&#39;t remember what it was supposed to be about. I remembered that I had notes, but I couldn&#39;t find them. It was almost time, I was frantically looking for the notes. Then my mom was there, and made a comment that I had two minutes before it was supposed to start. It was a very stressful dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Jeff and I are sitting in the backyard of the house I grew up in. We are sitting on lawn chairs looking at the night sky. At first we are looking at the stars...and I believe we were looking for galaxies. 

Then the sky started changing colors, and I got excited because I was finally getting to see the *Northern Lights*  again. 

Then words started appearing across the sky. And I realized that we were not looking at the real thing--but we were in a planetarium. It was rather disappointing.

*Dream 2:*

I remember I had a cat in this dream. She was a tortie but had lost nearly all her hair. She looked like a very *old cat*, but I was getting her mixed up with my mom&#39;s cat ion real life who is only four. I remember wondering why she looked so old.

I&#39;m guessing I had this dream because of *CB&#39;s cat* who he said is losing her hair in places because of fleas. 

So, CB, I had another dream inspired by you.  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, that&#39;s cute.  You weren&#39;t inspired by me, but by my cat&#33;   :tongue2: 

Be prepared to see some gorgeous pictures later, we had some big snowfall last night (earliest it&#39;s come in the last fifteen years) and I took some great pictures.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha, that&#39;s cute. You weren&#39;t inspired by me, but by my cat&#33; [/b]



Funny...   It&#39;s like I dreamed about a volcano after looking at your volcano pic. 

I&#39;d love to see more pictures. 

The forecast says we might even get snow here this week. I guess it is a good way to bring in the Christmas season.  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Funny....last thing I did before going to bed was to make a post on this board....and my first dream of the night was about the same person I wrote the post to. And that lucky person is.....Tsen.  ::D:  

*Dream 1:*

Since it is the first dream of the night I don&#39;t remember the details. But it was a very unusual dream, and it drives me crazy in retrospect that it didn&#39;t make me lucid.

Anyway, I was hanging out with *Tsen*. We were in this car that was hovering high in the sky. And we were taking turns jumping out of the car and trying to fall through these certain grey patches in the clouds. These grey patches apparently had the ability to make you lucid in a dream...so of course that was our goal.

So we&#39;d fall and then fly up to the car to try again. I&#39;m really thinking I must have missed the grey patches entirely.  ::?:  

It seems like at one point one of Tsen&#39;s friends was there too. But that&#39;s about all the detail I remember.

I do know that I really wanted to write this dream down so I didn&#39;t forget it...and I did that nicely.... in a dream.


*Dream 2:* 

I was in this car with an elderly couple (no one I know in real life). We were at this *wildlife preserve* somwhere. I had my camera and I was anxious to take pictures. The elderly couple decided to say a *prayer*. It ended up being a very long prayer. I peeked up and saw a large herd of antelope and also a bunch of hyenas just laying together by the watering hole. I really wanted to take some pictures, but I felt I needed to wait until the prayer was over. But I felt it was ok to keep one eye cracked open enough to see the animals. By the time the prayer was over, the animals were all walking away. I frantically grabbed my camera and started clicking. I never got a good picture of the antelope and hyenas--but a group of camels came next and I got some very good pictures.

----------


## Twoshadows

The most magical/wonderful/perfect place on Earth. Zion National Park. Pictures taken last November.

----------


## Pyrox

Very nice pictures, I would like to go to a place like that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Very nice pictures, I would like to go to a place like that.
> [/b]



Hi Pyrox&#33;

I haven&#39;t seen you around as much. I&#39;m glad you stopped by.   :smiley:  

Yeah, that is a very beautiful place. I&#39;m sure you would love it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had my longest Lucid Dream</span> ever.

I had awakened at exactly 6:00. It was a sleep-in day, so I got up did a few little things, took a B6, then lay back on my bed and listened to U2 for about a half hour, then turned off the music and thought about what I wanted to LD about.  I came up with a few ideas, but decided I might just go with the flow when the LD started. At exactly 7:00 I laid back down to go to sleep.

I started dreaming. The first part that stands out was I was at my friends&#39; house. They had moved and were building their own house. The house was like a big castle--but painted white with red trim. There was a tunnel though the house, and I could see a large train engine sitting there.

I told them, "Wow...I see you are actually making your dream house. It&#39;s so cool&#33;"

I talked to them for a bit about the house. Then I got distracted. I had this ball of rolled up chain that I was holding. I realized that I could make it float, and if I hung on real tight I could come up off the ground a few feet.

I&#39;m pretty sure it was that that triggered lucidity. This was such a long dream that I don&#39;t feel that I can get it all in order. But I don&#39;t feel that for this type of dream order will make a huge difference.

<span style="color:#3333FF">I believe the first thing I did was to fly. I don&#39;t think I went far before I decided I needed to try some things out. So I landed.

I looked at my *hands*. I wanted to get as much detail as I could. The fingers this time were all normal. There were a few purple ink smudges on my hand (in the dream I blamed them for some I had gotten in real life, but I actually didn&#39;t have any IRL). The spots  would come and go, kind of like when you look at a bright light and for the next minute you see a spot of color in front of your eyes that moves around as you move your eyes.

I could also see the ridges and finger prints on my hand and fingers. I felt satisfied at the detail I was seeing.

I looked at my *clothes*. I was wearing my long sleeve brown shirt (again) and my blue Levis... and blue flip flops (which I don&#39;t own in real life).

I flew around again and did *December&#39;s  Basic Lucid Task*...which I just wanted to try and see if I could. I guess I have to leave out the details here, until the Tasks are made public. I was surprised how easy it was and knew that if I became lucid in December it would be no problem to repeat.

Then things get fuzzy.

I think I flew around some more until I came to two guys. I thought, "I&#39;m wasting this LD. I need to do something interesting". I looked at the guys again. They were both old-ish. I looked at the younger of the two. He was in his late forties, balding and had crooked teeth. And he didn&#39;t look to happy to see me hovering in front of him and staring at him like that.

But I thought, "What the heck." So I came close to him and thought I would give him a little *kiss*. But instead, our teeth clanked and he pushed me away.

I thought , "Okay, that was a bad idea." and flew again.

I eneded up in this large castle like building. I can&#39;t remember details, but I remember walking out of a room and out on a balcony. I looked over the edge. I was up many stories. There were rocky fields below. I thought about letting myself fall off backwards like I had done before--because it is really a test of courage to just fall back like that.

But instead I took this moment to stop and think. I thought back on this LD and was afraid I would never remember all I did. I thought about finding a paper to write it down, thinking that maybe the review in my mind might help when I woke up. But I decided not to because I thought that might take too long.

So I looked back off the balcony again. And that&#39;s when I remembered I owed *CoLd BlooDed* a flight. I looked around and hoped he would just show up there on the balcony with me. When he didn&#39;t I stared at the stone wall and concentrated on making him materialize out of nowhere. That also didn&#39;t work.

Frustrated, I looked back down at the ground and focused on a *rock*. I then picked it up with my mind and threw it as far as I could. 

I did that to a second rock...and a third. I was rather impressed with myself because I had never remembered being able to do that in a dream. I thought about other powers I might want to try. I thought about how Oneironaut gathered all this energy in him and did something cool with it...but I couldn&#39;t remember exactly what he had done (decided I would read about it again when I woke up).

I think I just decided to fly again. I realized that there was *music* playing. It was a lot like Handel&#39;s Hallelujah Chrous--but not quite.

I decided I just wanted to fly fast and high. I sometimes have trouble going either fast or high. So I did what I read about on this website about picturing *rockets* coming out of my feet. As soon as I thought that I heard a low roar and left myselt surge forward a bit. But then it slowed again.
And it was somewhere around here that I woke up. And when I looked at the clock it said 8:04.

----------


## Tsen

Great pictures&#33;  Have you ever seen any of the Hieroglyphs down there?  There&#39;s some really cool ones out there.  
Congrats on the long lucid, too&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice long lucid, TS.  ::goodjob2:: 

Good job on getting the Dec. task done already, and if you ever need me to walk you through the "powering up" thing, just let me know&#33;  ::ninja::

----------


## Man of Shred

good stuff.

 i haven&#39;t had a decent lucid in a while :Sad: .

 what&#39;s this powering up stuff????

----------


## Twoshadows

> Great pictures&#33;  Have you ever seen any of the Hieroglyphs down there?  There&#39;s some really cool ones out there.  
> Congrats on the long lucid, too&#33;
> [/b]



Thanks.

I have seen some petroglyphs over across from the Watchman Campgrounds. But that&#39;s all.






> Nice long lucid, TS. 
> 
> Good job on getting the Dec. task done already, and if you ever need me to walk you through the "powering up" thing, just let me know&#33; 
> [/b]



Thank you. 

Ever since I read about your "powering up" I have wanted to do that. And I will someday.






> good stuff.
> 
>  i haven&#39;t had a decent lucid in a while.
> 
>  what&#39;s this powering up stuff????
> [/b]



Something O did in an LD a little while back. Very cool.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, you were close.  At least you were thinking of me.   ::D:   I wonder when you&#39;ll actually be able to make me materialize?&#33;

And that sounds like a very tempting method.  Awake for an hour, then fall back asleep?  Very nice.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well, you were close.  At least you were thinking of me.    I wonder when you&#39;ll actually be able to make me materialize?&#33;
> 
> And that sounds like a very tempting method.  Awake for an hour, then fall back asleep?  Very nice.
> [/b]



Yeah...I did try.   

I seem to make improvements in nearly every LD. I&#39;m sure one of these days, it&#39;ll happen.

But more importantly we have to get you to start having your own LDs--so you can really experience lucid flight. It&#39;s so awesome. And all those other great things that come with LDing.

So try this method. I would think you would have the best results from that. Let me know the night you plan to try and I will send some positive thoughts you way.  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Definately.  I have been having some interesting dreams of my own, actually, I&#39;m going to update right now.  May take a bit.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Definately.  I have been having some interesting dreams of my own, actually, I&#39;m going to update right now.  May take a bit.
> [/b]



Yeah, you have been having very interesting detailed dreams lately. You denfinitely need to start LDing now.


*Dreams:*
*
Dream 1:*

I was going to a *mall* with my mom and sister. There was this place by the front doors for everyone to hang their coats. I got separated from the others.

*Dream 2:*

I was at a large *school office*. The Parkers were there and giving me all this food.

*Dream 3:*

I went to the doctors for a check-up. The nurse that was doing it told me that I was *pregnant*. Not only was I pregnant but I was _seven months_ pregnant. 

I looked down at my flat stomach and asked, "How can I be pregnant? Wouldn&#39;t it be showing by now?"

And she said, "Sometimes it doesn&#39;t show yet." Then she walked out of the room.

I looked again at my stomach. It was now all large and blobby and somewhat misshapen. I put my hand on it and could feel a baby kicking. I called the nurse back and asked it this was all normal. She assured me that it was. I remember thinking, "Wow...a baby....am I ready for this? I am going to have to make a lot of changes."

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Pregnant?  Yikes&#33;  That would&#39;ve scared me.   :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 3 sounds like the perfect advert for condoms :tongue2: 

 about summoning people in dreams: never done it, maybe try calling the persons&#39; name. i know that on certain nights where i&#39;ve had DV members in dreams i&#39;ve done sometimes beforehand by giving
them a thought or two as i fall asleep.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Pregnant?  Yikes&#33;  That would&#39;ve scared me.  
> [/b]



Well, it would scare me too to see _you_ pregnant&#33;  ::shock::  






> Dream 3 sounds like the perfect advert for condoms[/b]



Maybe....(the blobby stomach and all)  But--_somebody_ in this world has got to have the babies. 

Funny, it seems so many people on this board are so anti marriage and babies. I can understand that most of the people here are very young and not even close to thinking seriously about that yet. For myself, being a little older, I don&#39;t have those feelings. In fact, I think it would be quite awful to grow old without a husband and children.





> about summoning people in dreams: never done it, maybe try calling the persons&#39; name. i know that on certain nights where i&#39;ve had DV members in dreams i&#39;ve done sometimes beforehand by giving
> them a thought or two as i fall asleep.[/b]



It&#39;s so true that I have a much greater chance of dreaming about someone who I have thought about before bed. That&#39;s why I have so many DV member dreams--I am often on the board right before bed.

----------


## Twoshadows

Just had another dream where I am totally kicking myself for not becoming lucid.

*Dream:*

I was making some sort of *documentary about lucid dreaming*. I was doing this with a couple of other people (I don&#39;t remember it being anyone in particular from this board).

It was a good self esteem dream, because as I watched what we had filmed I noticed how beautiful I looked, and how thin and how perfect my hair was..etc. (Really, I&#39;m not a stuck up person...and I really don&#39;t think I am that beautiful in real life...but I just end up that way in my dreams for some reason.)

Then I was in a parking lot. I had the documentary DVD with me. A guy and a girl come talk to me about the documentary. I tell them a little about lucid dreaming. They want to borrow the DVD. I am reluctant because it is my only copy at the moment. But I think I lend it to them anyway.


And no....it didn&#39;t even dawn on me that that might have been a dream. It seemed just as real as this very moment is...me on the computer writing about lucid dreaming.  ::?:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, man, I hate dreams like that&#33;  Not too long ago I was having a dream _about_ dreaming, and like you said, it didn&#39;t dawn on me once.  Don&#39;t worry, it&#39;ll come to ya.   :tongue2: 

I had some pretty interesting dreams last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, man, I hate dreams like that&#33;  Not too long ago I was having a dream _about_ dreaming, and like you said, it didn&#39;t dawn on me once.  Don&#39;t worry, it&#39;ll come to ya.  
> 
> I had some pretty interesting dreams last night.
> [/b]



Yeah, I think it happens to a lot of us on this board. It&#39;s like we know we need to be thinking about lucid dreaming and that part of it comes through in our dreams. BUt we don&#39;t make the extra step in becoming lucid.

I had a dream over the break when I was gone and never wrote it down. But in the dream I was with a friend (and in real life I have wanted to talk to him about LDing, but when I brought up "dreaming" right before I got into LDing. He had a funny reaction and said something like "Is your life so boring that you have to rely on your dreams to make it interesting?" Or somehting like that. And I have never brought it up again.)

But in the dream I was talking to him about it and how cool it is to become lucid, etc.

Of course I never became lucid.


But sometimes I wonder about what he said.........

----------


## Twoshadows

I did the WBTB method again.

I woke up at 4:00 got on my computer. Stayed on an hour and 15 minutes. I got back in bed, but I had trouble getting to sleep. I may have over done it on the computer--should have done exactly what I did last time. But this is all an experiment and I learn from each thing I do. I just need to keep a good record of what works and what doesn&#39;t .

I finally did get to sleep. I had a pretty intense dream, though non-lucid.

I was on L Blvd. I looked to the West and could see interesting storm clouds approaching. As I looked closer I could see a funnel cloud start to form. And before I knew it it was a full blown *tornado*. 

I remember thinking "Wow...I have never seen a tornado in real life. I need to go get my camera.." 

Unfortunately my house was in the direction of the tornado. I started toward it and then stopped and thought better of it. The tornado was now much bigger. It was heading up along the East side and to the North of the city. And then it looked like it was headed right for where I was.

I looked around for a place to get shelter. I was with a small group of people (no one from real life). There where two places that could provide shelter--a big truck...or a small building by the gas station that I was apparently at. Although neither looked like it would be that great I decided the building would be better.

But I stayed outside and was still absolutely fascinated by the tornado. I didn&#39;t want to hide. I just wanted to see all the details of this huge wonderful tornado.

By this time the tornado had cirlced the whole city and was now on the West side where it had started.

And about here I woke up.

I have never lived where there was a real tornado danger, but I guess I have seen enough footage on TV to create what I thought was a very realistic tornado.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Something about going out for *pizza*.

*Dream 2:*

I had been *hiking* in the mountains with I Jeff, I think. Kind of fuzzy. I think it got dark or foggy. We kept going. Suddenly we startled this group of *deer*. One by one they ran right past us on the trail. The trail was very narrow so we had to press ourselves against the "hill" side of the trail. The last deer was a huge buck with a very large set of antlers. I saw him coming and thought I might get stabbbed with the antlers. But he managed to pass by. I could feel the air move on my as he passed.

*Dream 3:*

I was getting to go an a *Wilderness Survival camp* with a small group of people. I was really excited to do it--but somewhat stressed because I had forgotten to pack my camera.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I have never lived where there was a real tornado danger, but I guess I have seen enough footage on TV to create what I thought was a very realistic tornado.
> [/b]



Cool dream.  ::cooler:: 
Tornados certainly have that "It may be one of the deadliest forces on earth, but this is the coolest thing I&#39;ve ever seen" factor about them. I was still a kid, the last time I saw one, but I&#39;ll never forget how mesmirizing they are. To see how huge they are, stretching up in the sky...it&#39;s almost hard to fathom.

----------


## Man of Shred

Good dreams&#33;.

 I almost had a lucid the other day where my alarm on my watch went off. i was gonna RC but some waitress distracted me in the dream.&#33; do you have any other tips you think i could try? i&#39;m at a loss since i haven&#39;t had a satisfying LD in quite a while.





> Funny, it seems so many people on this board are so anti marriage and babies. I can understand that most of the people here are very young and not even close to thinking seriously about that yet. For myself, being a little older, I don&#39;t have those feelings. In fact, I think it would be quite awful to grow old without a husband and children.[/b]



 Well I&#39;m not entirely Anti having kids i&#39;m just WAY too young to have em.. i have certain views on mairrages, i mean, the success rate is so low nowadays and i&#39;m sick of hearing all my middle aged co-workers whine about how their ex-wife is hell bent on taking all their money and stuff. Me, i would settle for the common law thing, but i wouldn&#39;t jump into it unless i really knew th person well.

 i just think most people jump into these things too blindly. for now i&#39;ll just do the dating/casual thing, BUT at the same time i won&#39;t exclude the possibility of a more serious thing. I dunno, i find staying on one side of an argument too limiting, why choose one view when there are infinitely more?

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Ranma. I don&#39;t see you around as much anymore. And I also want you to know that my original comment about people being anti marriage/kids wasn&#39;t directed specifically at you--it just made me remember reading quite a few comments on this board that were kind of anti marrige/kids. So I said something.

And also I had been thinking about it lately too. I had two conversations with people that brought up those thoughts. 

One was with my grandma. Her son (my uncle) was gay. He had dated girls in high school, but afterward became gay. He died a couple of years ago. And as he was dying he told his mom that he really regretted his choice to be gay, that he wished he had married his high school sweetheart and had had a family. I never knew that until my grandma just told me.

Also now with another uncle having heart surgery, I have had conversations with friends about it. One friend who is older (47) wrote the following in an email: 

"He spent his life making other people happy to the point that they would be by his bedside at his hour of need.

I did not spend the time to make the family......and when I die....there will be no one there.

You see..I am alive with no one.....He is dying with everyone.

Who is happier?"


Anyway, it all just got me thinking.





> I almost had a lucid the other day where my alarm on my watch went off. i was gonna RC but some waitress distracted me in the dream.&#33; do you have any other tips you think i could try? i&#39;m at a loss since i haven&#39;t had a satisfying LD in quite a while.[/b]



Just keep thinking about it and keep trying. Try the WBTB method when you have the opportunites. Try to question your state whenever you can. Before you go to sleep think about what/who you want to dream about. Decide ahead of time what you want to accomplish in an LD.

That&#39;s what I do. Sometimes it works...sometimes it doesn&#39;t. The trick is to not get discouraged. Remember my two month dry spell?

Just keep going.









> Cool dream. 
> Tornados certainly have that "It may be one of the deadliest forces on earth, but this is the coolest thing I&#39;ve ever seen" factor about them. I was still a kid, the last time I saw one, but I&#39;ll never forget how mesmirizing they are. To see how huge they are, stretching up in the sky...it&#39;s almost hard to fathom.
> [/b]



I love the way you word that --"It may be one of the deadliest forces on earth, but this is the coolest thing I&#39;ve ever seen" factor.  So true. Although I wonder if I would have taken the danger more seriously if it was _not_ a dream.

And you&#39;ve seen one....   Can I ask where you were when you saw your tornado?

----------


## Man of Shred

> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Ranma. I don&#39;t see you around as much anymore.[/b]



 I know I know&#33; I&#39;m saving up for a home computer. for now i have to resort to libraries, internet cafe&#39;s and the pc at my brothers house. but it&#39;s REALLY nice to know that people like me around here. and i must say i probly wouldn&#39;t post here if it weren&#39;t for people like you, my old adopter, oneironaut, Cold Blooded. so THANKS&#33;






> And I also want you to know that my original comment about people being anti marriage/kids wasn&#39;t directed specifically at you--it just made me remember reading quite a few comments on this board that were kind of anti marrige/kids. So I said something.[/b]



 I know it wasn&#39;t directed at me. just making conversation.  ::content::  





> And also I had been thinking about it lately too. I had two conversations with people that brought up those thoughts. 
> 
> One was with my grandma. Her son (my uncle) was gay. He had dated girls in high school, but afterward became gay. He died a couple of years ago. And as he was dying he told his mom that he really regretted his choice to be gay, that he wished he had married his high school sweetheart and had had a family. I never knew that until my grandma just told me.
> 
> Also now with another uncle having heart surgery, I have had conversations with friends about it. One friend who is older (47) wrote the following in an email: 
> 
> "He spent his life making other people happy to the point that they would be by his bedside at his hour of need.
> 
> I did not spend the time to make the family......and when I die....there will be no one there.
> ...



 Good point. I&#39;m use to loneliness. hell, i could write a novel&#33; i spent my school years practically dateless. it wasn&#39;t until i stumbled apun an underground E-community dedicated to *cough cough* seduction, that i at least had the hope of taking control of my love life. it sounds lame, but social skills and dating isn&#39;t something i&#39;m natural at like a lot of other people seem to be. i look at these years coming up as an education to that, so WHEN the right person comes along, i can go for it&#33; I don&#39;t want to die alone either&#33; And the stuff i&#39;m learning is really how to get in touch with a side of me that i never knew i had&#33;





> Just keep thinking about it and keep trying. Try the WBTB method when you have the opportunites. Try to question your state whenever you can. Before you go to sleep think about what/who you want to dream about. Decide ahead of time what you want to accomplish in an LD.
> 
> That&#39;s what I do. Sometimes it works...sometimes it doesn&#39;t. The trick is to not get discouraged. Remember my two month dry spell?
> 
> Just keep going.
> I love the way you word that --"It may be one of the deadliest forces on earth, but this is the coolest thing I&#39;ve ever seen" factor.  So true. Although I wonder if I would have taken the danger more seriously if it was _not_ a dream.[/b]




  Thanks for the advice&#33; i use to do the WBTB method alot as i recall i was having more vivid dreams and a lucid now and then&#33;

----------


## Tsen

I couldn&#39;t find those pictures this weekend   ::?:  
It&#39;s driving me nuts--I think they might have been deleted off of my dad&#39;s camera without being backed up...
I&#39;ll keep looking, though&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> I know I know&#33; I&#39;m saving up for a home computer. for now i have to resort to libraries, internet cafe&#39;s and the pc at my brothers house. but it&#39;s REALLY nice to know that people like me around here. and i must say i probly wouldn&#39;t post here if it weren&#39;t for people like you, my old adopter, oneironaut, Cold Blooded. so THANKS&#33;[/b]



I can see that it would be hard if you don&#39;t have your own computer. Good luck on your "saving up"&#33; Then we can see more of you. And thanks for sharing more of your thoughts.






> I couldn&#39;t find those pictures this weekend   
> It&#39;s driving me nuts--I think they might have been deleted off of my dad&#39;s camera without being backed up...
> I&#39;ll keep looking, though&#33;
> [/b]



That&#39;s too bad. I hate not being able to find something.

If you can&#39;t find them I guess you&#39;ll just have to go do it again this next summer and take more pictures.  ::D:  


Thanks for looking....  :smiley:  



*Dreams:*

I had several long dreams but they have faded somewheat. I will still write down the parts I remember.

*Dream 1:*

I was on the forest/mountains on a wilderness survival trip. I looked over into some trees and I suddenly saw a *bigfoot*. I was so startled that I immediately woke up. It was a tan colored one.

*Dream 2:*

I was driving down W Blvd in LA with J. We stopped at this store. In the store was this *bed*. J wanted me to get in the bed with him. I was embarrassed because there were people around. I did get in the bed under the covers for a minute, but as soon as the store manager came over, I jumped right out to talk to him. 

*Dream 3:*

I was back by my *grandparent&#39;s house*. I was with old friends and also a bunch of girls I didn&#39;t know. Things are really fuzzy in this dream. I remember we had made plans to go to LA and go to the *beach*. I think we were getting there by supernatural means.

Then we were there on the beach. It was the same "dream" beach that shows up in many of my dreams. It is not a beach from real life.


No good detail on any of these dreams.  ::|:  

But there is always tonight. Plus, I am going to WBTW on Wednesday morning--hope to get the Lucid Tasks done then.  ::content::

----------


## Man of Shred

well i had a lucid&#33; but i don&#39;t remember it, i only remember the feeling of getting lucid. wish i could remember more.

 I&#39;m getting closer&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> well i had a lucid&#33; but i don&#39;t remember it, i only remember the feeling of getting lucid. wish i could remember more.
> 
> I&#39;m getting closer&#33;[/b]



Cool....and I read that I was somewhere in it.  It&#39;s always fun to know someone else was dreaming about you.(Unless of course, it&#39;s something really bad.)

I know it is kind of frustrating to not be able to remember a lucid. I have had a few where I have woken up and panicked for a second because I couldn&#39;t remember. But luckily they have mostly come back to me.

But good job, Ranma, because I consider any LD a great step in the right direction.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was camping by a river. I walked over to the *river* and saw two other lady hikers that were about to jump in the river and go floating down a ways. I decided I wanted to join them because that looked like a fun idea. So we all jump in and the current of the river carries us a long for a while. The water must have beem a nice teperature because I don&#39;t remember being cold.

We then pass an *elemantary school*. It seemed like the river went right through the school. We decide to get out at this point. One of the ladies is so impressed with the school that she goes to the office to get an application to work there.

*Dream 2:*

Aaa...where did it go? I know I had another dream. I remembered it when I got up. But in the time it had taken me to finally get to a computer it is now gone, at least temporarily. I&#39;ll post it when it (hopefully) returns.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

I can now write about the part of the LD that I had a few days ago where I completed the Lucid Task


It was in the middle of my dream. I was lucid and flying. I suddenly remembered that one of the Tasks for December was to give a gift to someone. I knew it was two days early, but decided since I was lucid and that I actually remembered the task, that it would be a waste not to at least try it.

I looked down and saw that I was flying over a park. I saw some little girls playing. I thought, "I will give something to those little girls---but what?"

I then looked at my arms stretched out in front of me (I was flying superman style) and saw that they were now covered with all these beautiful bracelets. I thought, "Perfect. Thank you, Mind".

So I flew down to the little girls and took off the bracelets and gave each girl a bracelet.

Their reaction?

Just what one might expect if someone flew out of the sky...offering bracelets.

Complete Awe.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay.....Confession.

I was just way too tired and far too lazy to do the WBTB properly.

So I didn&#39;t.


My first dream of the night, though, was a DV member dream. No details. But I remember talking to both CB and Ranma  ::D: .  About what, I don&#39;t remember.  ::|:  


Second was at this place that people go to for parties--kind of a Chuck E. Cheese place only quite big (several blocks). They had rides. And one of the rides was one similar to "Pirates" at Disneyland. But I remember thinking that it just wasn&#39;t the same with out the "Disneyland-ish" atmosphere. This dream was fairly long, but I don&#39;t remember much.

And that&#39;s about it. Kind of sad since I had such big plans for a great LD and completing Tasks and all.

I&#39;ll have to try again Saturday.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Congratulations on the LD; I find that really interesting on how your mind made those girls stare in awe as you flew from the sky and gave them bracelets.  That&#39;s as realistic as it gets in the dream world, you know.   :tongue2: 

And I&#39;m happy that I was there in presence in your latest dream.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congratulations on the LD; I find that really interesting on how your mind made those girls stare in awe as you flew from the sky and gave them bracelets.  That&#39;s as realistic as it gets in the dream world, you know.  
> 
> And I&#39;m happy that I was there in presence in your latest dream.  
> [/b]



Yeah, it was pretty realistic. Since I have to try it again, it will be interesting to see how the next time I do it compares to the first. You know, that would be an interesting experiment. For those advanced to do it (not sure if I am)--do the tasks _twice_ and compare the results.

And yeah, it&#39;s always nice to have you show up in a dream. And one of these days there will be flying.

*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*  

I was in Zion National Park with some freinds (older adults--not sure who). Suddenly there was an earthquake and I heard rumbling and looked up to the side of the cliff above us and saw all this dust. I realized that the earthquake had created a *rock slide*. We were right in its path with no chance of getting out if the way, so I instructed everyone to move over to the side of the road/trail that we were on _toward_ the direction of the slide. There was a wall of rock about 6 feet high that I had everyone get down and scoot against. I hoped the rocks would fly over and past us without crushing us.

The rocks got to us, and my plan worked as tons of rock go bouncing and sliding over and past us. After a tense couple of minutes we carefully got up and saw that not one of us are hurt in any way. The rocks, though,  had now blocked the flow of the river and I realized that the river would back up and create lake in the back half of the canyon.

*Dream 2:*

I was shopping and found a cute pair of *pink jeans* that I want to buy. I went to the dressing rooms and found that they were much too small.  I was with my mother, and we finished the shopping and then went home. 

Later when the shopping bag was opened, the pink jeans were there. And it seemed that for the rest of the dream, different family members were trying on the pink jeans and all finding that they are too _big_. I felt really fat and depressed that they didn&#39;t fit me, but fit everyone else.

The last thing I remember is even my uncle (the one who had surgery) had put them on-- and like a weight-loss commercial was holding the waist out showing how too big they were for him.

 :Sad:  

Bad self esteem dream.....

----------


## oneironut

> I was in Zion National Park with some freinds (older adults--not sure who). Suddenly there was an earthquake and I heard rumbling and looked up to the side of the cliff above us and saw all this dust. I realized that the earthquake had created a *rock slide*. We were right in its path with no chance of getting out if the way, so I instructed everyone to move over to the side of the road/trail that we were on _toward_ the direction of the slide. There was a wall of rock about 6 feet high that I had everyone get down and scoot against. I hoped the rocks would fly over and past us without crushing us.
> [/b]



Hi Twoshadows, I live close to Zion. Please be more considerate in the future and dream of natural disasters in other states, as the aftershocks kept me up all night.   ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hi Twoshadows, I live close to Zion. Please be more considerate in the future and dream of natural disasters in other states, as the aftershocks kept me up all night.  
> [/b]



Hey oneironut--

Haha....sorry about that...I guess I can be pretty inconsiderate sometimes. Although in this case there is no way I would _purposefully_ wreck my favorite place in the world.  ::content::  

At least my tornado of a few nights ago wasn&#39;t in Utah.

Thanks for stopping by and reading.

And you are a lucky guy for living close to Zion. Visit it sometime in the near future for me,  will you?  ::D: 


Edit:

And now that I am thinking about it I know why I had that dream. Anyone who has ever been there and really looked around has noticed that there are places where the rocks look like they could fall at any moment. And you look up, and you can&#39;t help but wonder "What would happen to me if there were an earthquake right now.  ::shock::   And I grew up in earthquake country, so I was always expecting them.

Anyway...that&#39;s my babbling on the subject.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Hey-- A Dream View Member Dream&#33; And this one was about....*Vex Kitten*. 

I am going to apologize in advance--this is somewhat a non eventful dream, very unlike the dreams VK is used to.  ::D:  

So in the dream I am reading the DV board and see that VK has posted a link to some music. I go to the link and find that is is some of the most beautiful *tener sax* music I have ever heard. I am very interested in knowing if that is her playing the sax. I try to PM her to ask her about it, but it doesn&#39;t seem to work. 

So I spend the rest of the dream talking to other DV members (though no one I can specifically remember) about VK&#39;s music and all speculating whether it is actually her playing.

*Dream 2:*

I have a *baby*. It was supposed to be a newborn but it looks about 9 months old. She has a lot of brown hair. I don&#39;t remember much about this dream other than I was with a group of people and that I had the baby with me.

I know why I had this dream. One of my friends had a baby two days ago and I got to see the baby yesterday when she got back from the hospital. One of the last things I thought about last night before going to bed was, "I just know I&#39;m going to have a baby dream tonight". And my brain didn&#39;t let me down. Tonight I&#39;m going to try "I just know I&#39;m going to have a totally cool Star Wars Lucid Dream tonight."

*Dream 3:*

I was visiting this huge *house on a hill*. It seemed like it was the house of someone I knew. I didn&#39;t actually see the person. And actually, this is a totally boring dream since I don&#39;t remember anything, and I&#39;m not sure why I am even bothering posting this at all.

I just have an image of "packing" and a bi-fold closet door on the floor, and someone telling me I was doing something wrong.

Dream 4: 

I had a dream that I got up out of bed and took some *cold medicine*. The kind you drop in water and it fizzes.


I really need to do better with my dreams. Life is distracting me again. I need to take a little time and focus. I would rather have one good dream with lots of detail than many dreams with poor detail.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Congrats on the Lucid Task, TS.  ::goodjob2:: 

Don&#39;t you just love seeing that absent look of complete awe that DC&#39;s give when you&#39;re doing something amazing in a lucid dream? Haha.

----------


## Man of Shred

Haha&#33; star wars dream&#33; sounds great. I&#39;ve been getting crappy ass star trek voyager dreams. although last nights wasn&#39;t all that bad since i was about to get phyisical with Seven of nine&#33;.  :Hi baby:  

 And you sure have a knack for showing up in my dreams. Again i can&#39;t seem to remember any details. But hey it&#39;s a welcome break from some of the wierd, scary, and just plain heartbreaking dreams i get. keep it up&#33; You rock&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Oneironaut:




> Congrats on the Lucid Task, TS. 
> 
> Don&#39;t you just love seeing that absent look of complete awe that DC&#39;s give when you&#39;re doing something amazing in a lucid dream? Haha.[/b]



Hey thanks. Yeah, interacting with dream characters is pretty interesting. I&#39;m glad that there have been several Lucid Tasks recently that have given me a chance to do more of this.







> Haha&#33; star wars dream&#33; sounds great. I&#39;ve been getting crappy ass star trek voyager dreams. although last nights wasn&#39;t all that bad since i was about to get phyisical with Seven of nine&#33;.  
> 
>  And you sure have a knack for showing up in my dreams. Again i can&#39;t seem to remember any details. But hey it&#39;s a welcome break from some of the wierd, scary, and just plain heartbreaking dreams i get. keep it up&#33; You rock&#33;
> [/b]



Hey, thank you. Nice to know someone doesn&#39;t mind having me around.  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I was half afraid your dream of me was going to be something bad. So glad it wasn&#39;t. And love the idea of me creating music. Truth be told, I can&#39;t play any instruments. I did take piano lessons way back when I was 5 or 6 yrs old. Other than that I&#39;ve not laid my hands on any other instrument.

But...there was a time in my teens when I begged my mother to buy me a sax. I just loved the sound of it. Don&#39;t know if it&#39;s anything like a tener sax but it&#39;s a lovely little coincidence that I _may_ have dream wrote some music for a sax. 

Your dream managed to bring a smile to my face this morning. Thanks for sharing it. And congrats on the Lucid Task completion. 
 ::bigteeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

Now that were on the topic of music. Twoshadows you once mentioned on my guitar thread that you had a guitar lying around? have you been trying it? i&#39;d like to hear some&#33;

 VK- it&#39;s never too late to learn an instrument. if you&#39;re passionate about it enough you will at least get somewhere, all you have to do is try.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was half afraid your dream of me was going to be something bad. So glad it wasn&#39;t. [/b]



No...nothing bad about you. Unlike most of your dreams, mine usually borderline on "boring"...and "uneventful".

And that&#39;s interesting that you wanted to play sax and I had you play sax. You were a very talented musician in my dream. Maybe you should finally give the sax a try.





> Now that were on the topic of music. Twoshadows you once mentioned on my guitar thread that you had a guitar lying around? have you been trying it? i&#39;d like to hear some&#33;[/b]



Okay this is so weird. But just a little while ago I acutally pulled the dusty guitar out and tried to see what I remembered (not much). And then I come and read this post.   ::shock::   ::shock::  Interesting timing, Ranma, to ask me about it.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Okay this is so weird. But just a little while ago I acutally pulled the dusty guitar out and tried to see what I remembered (not much). And then I come and read this post.    Interesting timing, Ranma, to ask me about it.
> [/b]



 hehe&#33; that&#39;s crazy, a few dream sychronicities and now this&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I think it&#39;s a good thing&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> hehe&#33; that&#39;s crazy, a few dream sychronicities and now this&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I think it&#39;s a good thing&#33;
> [/b]



Yeah, it is pretty crazy because the time you wrote the post was pretty much the time I was getting out the guitar. So did I prompt you to write the post...or were you prompting me to get out the guitar??  ::D:  

Okay dreams....

I have been kind of busy and distracted lately. I don&#39;t feel that I remembered enough to write a single thing for Friday nights dreams.

Saturday night (last night) I was out late with friends and didn&#39;t get a lot of sleep. But I remember just a couple brief things I&#39;ll jot down.

The first dream of the night had me still with my *friends.* In real life a couple of the guys had just gotten back from *wake boarding* at Lake Powell (yes, I was totally envious). So in my dream we are talking more about wake boarding...but somehow the discussion switched to snow boarding. And it almost seemed that I was watching some snowboarding in the dream. But I don&#39;t believe I was actually doing it myself.

Then there was a second dream that I thought I remembered until I tried to recall it and it just slipped away. Something about *people and a journey*.

The last dream I remember before waking up was someone quizzing me on the *history of the American Flag* and which year each particular flag was used etc. I was doing great on the quiz.

----------


## Twoshadows

It was a night full of odd dreams. I tried harder to remember them throughout the night. I did a little better, but still have forgotten a lot fo details.

*Dream 1:*  

I was *married or engaged* (can&#39;t remember which). I didn&#39;t know the guy well at all. In fact, it was like we were meeting for the first time. I remember how awkward it was. He was probably about 40 years old with receding blond hair. I remember going up to him and hugging him, but it all felt so forced.

*Dream 2:*

Another weird dream. Might be related to the first.

I had this *older daughter*. At first I thought she might be a step daughter (maybe the daughter to the guy in the first dream?). She was about 20 and engaged to be married (reoccurring theme last night). Her name was Rebekkah and she had brown hair. Then I remembered that she actually was my own daughter. Images of me holding her as a baby came back to my mind.  But why didn&#39;t I remember her better? How could I have forgotten that I actually had a daughter? It was all so confusing, and made me feel sad that I felt like I missed her whole life. I felt like a terrible mom.

*Dream 3:*

I was getting a *new job*. Jeff&#39;s sister Christine had found about this job opening and knew that it was something that I would be interested in.  It was going be be longer hours than my current job, but it would pay a lot more. I wondered what it would be like to make that much money.

She came and took me to the place I needed to interview. It was in this hotel. We waited in this line. When it was my turn I talked with the people behind the desk. I remember that there was a lot to this conversation--but I can&#39;t remember it.

It ended up that the job was running an "*old folks home*". I felt that I would be able to do a good job.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a funny little nap dream this afternoon that I believe was semi lucid. I laid down because I was very tired and I needed a small power nap. As I lay there I thought about my LDs and I thought," Everytime I lay down I need to keep telling myself &#39;I will realize I am dreaming...I will realize I am dreaming.&#39;"

And then I thought about the LD I had where I witnessed the End of the World. And how at the end I got very upset after seeing the wet kittens even though I was lucid and knew it was a dream. Part of me was still seeing this as somewhat "real". It was like I couldn&#39;t ignore what I was seeing.

Then I had my nap dream. In the dream I realized that I was in a dream. But I believed that I was stuck in the dream. I had this brief stressed thought that I was going to live the rest of my life in a lucid dream. Then I tried to look at the bright side and thought that I could make myself anything I wanted. That I could be very beautiful and not grow old, and be very strong, etc.

Then I suddenly woke up.

I don&#39;t remember any visual in this dream at all. That&#39;s one of the reasons that I don&#39;t know how lucid I could have been. It was like my thoughts were in the dream, but my dream body was not.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yeah, it is pretty crazy because the time you wrote the post was pretty much the time I was getting out the guitar. So did I prompt you to write the post...or were you prompting me to get out the guitar??  
> 
> 
> [/b]



 either way there seems to be a connection. some say we emit frequencies with our thoughts and emotions. people alike in temperment or think about the same goals will attract one another in some way.

 since i&#39;ve studied that i&#39;ve noticed all kinds of freaky synchronicities things happen. i once ran into a guy in toronto that i knew all the way in b.c. the day before i found myself thinking about him.

 the other day i was frustrated with my current living situation and asked myself "what should i do next?". i had an inkling to call my friend in calgary. i called him and went to calgary the next day. my old boss who fired me once before, offered me it again with better pay than i get now. that night i went to the bar to sing some karaoke. i noticed a few people doing card magic, which was something i was into long ago but gave it up.], and befriended them. they also LOVE karaoke and one native guy is into the psychic dreaming. within 30 minutes i had a new social circle of people that have the same interests as me. I&#39;m moving next month&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> either way there seems to be a connection. some say we emit frequencies with our thoughts and emotions. people alike in temperment or think about the same goals will attract one another in some way.
> 
>  since i&#39;ve studied that i&#39;ve noticed all kinds of freaky synchronicities things happen. i once ran into a guy in toronto that i knew all the way in b.c. the day before i found myself thinking about him.
> 
>  the other day i was frustrated with my current living situation and asked myself "what should i do next?". i had an inkling to call my friend in calgary. i called him and went to calgary the next day. my old boss who fired me once before, offered me it again with better pay than i get now. that night i went to the bar to sing some karaoke. i noticed a few people doing card magic, which was something i was into long ago but gave it up.], and befriended them. they also LOVE karaoke and one native guy is into the psychic dreaming. within 30 minutes i had a new social circle of people that have the same interests as me. I&#39;m moving next month&#33;
> [/b]



So you are moving next month to go to Calgary where these new friends are? Great. I hope it all works out, and that the move goes well, and the job too.


*Dreams:*

I had one of my best nights of dreaming in a while. Not lucid--but more details.

*Dream 1:*

I was in what what was supposed to be my mom&#39;s backyard. I was by the deck when I noticed these webs. I looked in the webs and saw a very large *black widow spider*. I looked up and saw another web that also had a big black widow. I looked all over the deck and there were webs with black widows everywhere.

My sister was there and we were talking about what we were going to do with all the black widows. We weren&#39;t going to be able to enjoy the deck while it was covered with them. So we decided we needed to squish them.

I picked up a long stick and poked it into one of the webs right at a BW. As soon as I touched it it curled up and dropped to the ground. I stretched out my foot to try to step on it, but it suddenly uncurled and took off running quite fast. I stomped a few times, but missing each time, until the BW ran under a crack in the side of the house.






Things transistioned and then we saw Philip climb up and over the wall in the back. I had thought there was a huge drop off (as if my mom&#39;s house were on the edge of a cliff). I thought it was so dangerous for Philip to be over that wall. But when I looked over it wasn&#39;t very steep. It was a gentle slope that when down a large hill.

Dinner.  (That&#39;s what my notes said---I have no memory of that part.)


*Dream 2:*

(might be part of the first dream)

I was talking to *Becky*. She was showing me this food. She had gotten one of those sealers that seals the food in a bag and sucks out all the air. She had sealed up some breakfast sausages. I thought it looked kind of gross. But she was so proud of it, and talked about how now she would be able to save all this food.

Then the phone rings and it is* JJ*. I hadn&#39;t talked to him in a long time. The conversation went very much like it would have gone in real life. I remember asking him questions about how the country was that he was in and if he had any plans of coming back. And just about how his life was. Then I asked him a very personal question and he got very quiet and I know that I have offended him by asking. I was embarrassed, but it was too late. He told me that he had to go now, and then he hung up. I felt bad that it ended on that note when it had been going so well.


*Dream 3:*

I was going to *Disneyland*. To get into the park everyone had to get on this ride. It was kind of like a *train*, but in parts it was suspended. On the train I saw a boy that I know through work. He was suprised to see me. I told him that I was envious that his family was going to Disneyland so I decided to come too.

The boy had some money with him, but dropped it. The train was not moving at this point so I tried to help him get this money back by reaching down to the tracks. We finally got most of the money, and I told him to put it into his pocket so he wouldn&#39;t drop it again. Then I saw his parents and we say hi.

----------


## oneironut

Congratulations on the increased detail...uh, I think. I was already having a rough time imagining those BWs and then I scroll down to see one right in my face.   :Eek:  Thank you for at least ending with Disneyland, though.   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congratulations on the increased detail...uh, I think. I was already having a rough time imagining those BWs and then I scroll down to see one right in my face.   Thank you for at least ending with Disneyland, though.  
> [/b]



Yeah, Black Widows and Disneyland....two of my common dream themes.

Since you missed some of my earlier posts, those two B Ws were "pets" of sorts that lived in my front yard. One lived by a step. The other lived under a plug cover and I had to be careful when I would plug things in.

Both are gone for the winter......  ::?:  

And Disneyland....one of my favorite places to go.....  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Darn, I didn&#39;t save my "9 dream" night. But I still have my notes. Maybe I&#39;ll write them up. But later.


All right. I had a dream last night that I am somewhat reluctant to post here. It is one of those dreams that makes me out to be as "ridiculous" and "nerdy" as I could possibly be.  But I am thinking that maybe it would be a good thing to write. I know there are several people here that have this mistaken view that I am rather "cool". And maybe I am finding it hard to have to live up to that expectation...and maybe that is where this dream came from.

Anyway....it is also a DV member dream....with Oneironaut...again.

The phone rings and it is one of Oneironaut&#39;s friends. I talk to him for a while, but I don&#39;t remember what we were talking about-- except that I think he was trying to talk me into coming and seeing O in person. 

Then I was with a group of noisy people, and I was having trouble hearing. I was outside, so I walked over in front of my neighbors&#39; house so I could hear better. I was still having to talk loud. Suddenly the front door of that house opens and it is O&#39;s friend that I am on the phone with. He had heard me talking loudly and knew I was outside his door.

I thought, "How could I have forgotten that O and his friends lived next door??"

I walked to the door with the friend. He went in to call for O to come out and meet me.

So I am standing there and I suddenly reach up and touch my hair. I realize that I have five very messy lopsided ponytails in my hair that not only look like a child put them in, but they are ratty like I had slept on them for several days.

I also suddenly realize that my eye make-up is smeared halfway down my cheeks.

And if that wasn&#39;t bad enough, I notice that I am wearing pants about 10 sizes too big, and that I am having to hold them up.

I thought, "There is no way I am going to meet O looking like this." I hear O coming down the hall.  So I turned and started running back toward my house. But the pants are so big that I can only go a couple of steps before I have to stop to pull them back up.

I hear O calling for me to come back. But I am so humiliated so I keep trying to run and pull up my pants. 

I get to my house and realize that now O knows that I live next door  and that sooner or later I will have to face him.


 ::chuckle::  


Oh my gosh....could a dream be any worse.....LOL...... 

This dream totally exposed me for the nerd that I am..... ::silly::

----------


## oneironut

> Oh my gosh....could a dream be any worse.....LOL...... 
> 
> This dream totally exposed me for the nerd that I am.....
> [/b]



Heh, yes, but a cool nerd nonetheless. 
I bet none of us are half as cool as our fancy nicknames and avatars make us out to be. Except me, of course, I *looks in mirror*, uh, oh, never mind.   :Oops:   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Heh, yes, but a cool nerd nonetheless. 
> I bet none of us are half as cool as our fancy nicknames and avatars make us out to be. Except me, of course, I *looks in mirror*, uh, oh, never mind.   
> [/b]




 haha i just got a pair of glasses and they make me look terribly nerdy. i still use contacs for when i go out to social events.

 BTW twoshadows. i finally had a half decent lucid dream. check it out&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, it&#39;s not that embarrasing&#33;   ::D: 

And creepy black widow pictures...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Nice one, TS.  ::chuckle:: 




> So I am standing there and I suddenly reach up and touch my hair. I realize that I have five very messy lopsided ponytails in my hair that not only look like a child put them in, but they are ratty like I had slept on them for several days.
> 
> I also suddenly realize that my eye make-up is smeared halfway down my cheeks.
> [/b]







> I thought, "There is no way I am going to meet O looking like this." I hear O coming down the hall. So I turned and started running back toward my house. But the pants are so big that I can only go a couple of steps before I have to stop to pull them back up.[/b]



Oh, man. The mental imagery running through my mind, right now.  ::rolllaugh:: 

But don&#39;t worry. I wouldn&#39;t have been _that_ hard on you.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha. Nice one, TS. 
> Oh, man. The mental imagery running through my mind, right now. 
> 
> But don&#39;t worry. I wouldn&#39;t have been _that_ hard on you. 
> [/b]



Obviously it was a very bad self esteem dream for me. I made myself look as stupid as possible.  ::roll::  

Thanks for the comments Ranma, oneironut, Onieronaut, and CB. I have been extremely busy. As couple of times I have gotten on to respond, but then am interrupted. I&#39;ll comment better and in your journals when I hopefully have more time soon.

WILD and short Lucid Dream</span>

I just want to quickly mention that I had a very interesting experience last night with WILDing.

I did WBTB. I wasn&#39;t actually going to WILD, but hoped to have a LD by DILD.  But right as I lay in bed thinking "I&#39;m not tired enough to sleep", I realized that what I thought had been my own conscious thoughts were turning into dreams (Will write the details later. Notes: dog, jumping, wall, T-rex)

I then thought "Wow, I guess I am tired--maybe I should try to WILD". I then relaxed completely and focused.

What happened next was really incredible. When I had my first WILD I went straight from consciouness into the dream with out any --I can&#39;t remember the correct terms--the lights and sounds. (HI?)

Well, this time I instantly saw green lights and heard and indescribable sound. It was a middle range tone...slightly digital sounding. The lights were crazy. I thought I saw a face in the lights and got a little scared. (I had heard people talking about getting scared in this transition. And now I know what they mean.) Then the sounds started sounding voice-like.

I actually started praying because I was freaking out and felt really out of control. And then slowly everything faded and I was laying back on my bed. During that time I didn&#39;t dare try to move because I know that if I found that I couldn&#39;t I would have been doubly freaked out. This whole thing probably lasted less than a minute. But it was so _very_  intense. It was a really good exprience to have. Gives me more of an idea of what other people go through, and what might happen in the future when I try to WILD again.

I think I went to sleep after that. <span style="color:#3333FF">But I remember finding myself in my old computer room and lucid. I was sitting cross-legged on the floor and facing the North wall. It didn&#39;t feel very stable, and I knew that I didn&#39;t have long in this LD. Last night as I went to bed I decided that the next time I went lucid, more importanly than me completing the Task was for me to focus on detail, especially on myself.

So I did exactly what I had wanted-- I reached out my right arm and really looked at it. I took my other hand and rubbed it up and down that arm to feel the sensation of touch in this dream. It was wonderfully real...even as the dream faded.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Congrulations on the WILD, that sounds incredible.  That&#39;s the easiest sounding method to me, and just look at those results&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrulations on the WILD, that sounds incredible.  That&#39;s the easiest sounding method to me, and just look at those results&#33;
> [/b]



Well, it worked out for me this time. But the key is to find that exact moment to do it. I have tried a handful of other times and either I am too tired and fall right asleep...or I am not tired and I lay there for too long until I just want to go to sleep and stop trying. I haven&#39;t counted but I am guessing that I have tried about 7 total...and that two were a success. So it is alright...not great...but not terrible either.

So yeah...give this a try when you can.


A couple of things I wanted to add about my WILD. I did take a *B6* at the beginning of my wake time instead of the end right before I went back to bed. Might have helped.

Also I want to point out that the sound in my WILD was so very *loud*, making it more intense.

And in my LD when I looked at my arm, I was wearing my *long sleeved light green shirt* and I had to push my sleeve up to touch my arm. Not a big detail, but one I want to add anyway.



Now last night...</span>

 I went to bed not feeling very good. I felt *sick* to my stomach. As the night wore on felt worse and worse. My dreams were those unpleasant ones you have when you are sick. I felt trapped...had the same images shown over and over...and everything was tinted <span style="color:#CC6600">orange.

Finally by about 6:00 I started feeling just a little better and feel I had some normal sleep. The dreams I remember were about seeing *Jim* in a car and *Jeff* was there and the two meet for the first time. They do some sort of wrestle. Jeff is stronger.

Then Philip and I were in the backyard and we see a *really big black widow spider*. This black widow is extremely large and looks more like a large black* crab* than a spider. We decide that we need to kill it. Philip goes after it with a brick. He tried to crush it but only suceeds in cracking its exoskeleton a little. Then P gets a stick and stabs in into the cracked area. I think it died.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow i get similar effects when i Fild. i start seeing wierd stuff, hear voices etc. cool stuff&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow i get similar effects when i Fild. i start seeing wierd stuff, hear voices etc. cool stuff&#33;
> [/b]



YEah it was really weird and next time I will think it is really cool.  ::content::  

Well, I don&#39;r remember any dreams from last nigth...so I will post some pictures I took instead.

----------


## Man of Shred

cool pics&#33;  :smiley:  your experiences wasn&#39;t as scary as mine. during my first lucid i felt jolts of energy going through my body. like i was hitting waves of things... hard to describe lol.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Great Christmas pictures&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys.

I had a long dream involving moving to my grandparents&#39; home. There was lots to the dream, but I only remember certain clips. 

I remember having my luggage out in the yard. I had this crate that my dog was supposed to be in. But when I opend it a bobcat jumped out and ran across the yard toward the mountains. I remember wondering if it was native to this area and if it would cause any trouble.

Then I opened this very small crate to find my dog. I felt really bad that I had packed my dog in such a tiny place where he had no extra room at all. This dream dog didn&#39;t even look like my dog.

I remember a scene where my aunt was sleeping in the gold room. I think I was with my grandma. She was going to wake my aunt up.

I also remember that I was going to be caring for my friend&#39;s three kids long term. Two were her real kids. The third was a fictional child my mind created for the dream. I remember wondering if I were up to that responsibility. I was writing down all their information like birthdates so I could check them into school there.

There was more to the dream that I can&#39;t remember-- images like boxes on a shelf....snow on some stairs etc.

----------


## Twoshadows

Again, I seem to have a lot on my mind that seems to keep me from remembering dreams as much. I know I had several dreams last night. But none are coming to me now. I will post again if I do remember.

I do have this brief image in my mind of Roman soldiers.

----------


## Man of Shred

hey, it happens to all of us. I had another batch of small lucids. it seems your encouragemant is finally getting somewhere  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

I had the longest dream this morning that I have had in several days (Nothing I&#39;ve had the last few days was remembered enough to post--plus I haven&#39;t been near enough a computer to post either).

Dream:

I was driving a car. The traffic got worse and worse. I realized that I was in LA and was on the busy freeways. I was looking at a map and had no idea what freeway I was on or where I needed to go. Nothing on the map looked familiar. I got to a certain place where there were so many cars and so many pieces of road just twisting and turning all around me that I couldn&#39;t figure out where I was or how to even drive here.  Finally the cars in front of me all came to a stop and people were gettting out of their cars. I got out too, to see what the problem was. I was in a line waiting for something. 

Suddenly I realized that I was in a bus and it was taking off. I shouted to the driver that I had to get off--that I had left my car--unlocked--back on the freeway. I started to panic when they told me that they couldn&#39;t stop.

I was suddenly dropped off at my friends house in RI. I told him about that I was stranded without my car. He said he would help.  

We talked for a while and he gave me a Christmas present, which was a teddy bear, along with a stuffed monkey. A girl walked in the room. He introduced me to Laticia, who he said was his exgirlfriend, and that she was only there because she hadn&#39;t had a chance to move out yet.

Then later another girl walked by. He told me that she was his current girlfriend named Liz.

Next I remember helping him clear off the table to get it ready for dinner. There seemed to be other people in the house now that I don&#39;t remember who. I remember wiping crumbs off the table.

I know there was more to this dream but that&#39;s all that I remember at this point many hours later.


Anyway, Merry Christmas everyone.

----------


## Man of Shred

*MERRY X-MAS&#33;*

 just thought i would drop by and wish this. i will update my DJ later&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> MERRY X-MAS&#33; 
> 
> just thought i would drop by and wish this. i will update my DJ later&#33;[/b]



Thanks Ranma&#33;

Well, I had one fo those nights last night where if I only had had a pencil and a pad of paper by my bed last night, I could have gotten a ton of dreams. I remember having at least a dozen dreams. I got to sleep in until very late, so I kept waking and then falling back into a dream filled sleep, then waking, then back to sleep.

I only remember a few dreams now.

*Dream 1:*

I had very long dream that started with my standing on the bank net to a lake or ocean. The next thing I know is a great *big fish* jumped out of the water and swallowed the guy standing next to me. I went running fearing that another big fish was right behind me. 

There was a lot more to this dream that I can&#39;t remember now. I remember that I was going to have to go down to the bottom of the ocean/lake to complete some sort of essential task.  I was afraid of the big fish, but prepared to go down anyway.

*Dream 2:*


In another dream I was in a big *marching band*. We were about to march in the Rose Parade. I suddenly realized that I had forgotten my music...and I had no idea what songs we were playing. Geoff was there.

*Dream 3:*


In another dream I was with my uncle and he suddenly lifted up this whole bed with one hand. I remember thinking &#39;Oh no...he isn&#39;t supposed to pick up anything heavier than 3 pounds for months after his surgery". But then he started talking about this "*other world*" that was coming to the earth. And how even now it was only 17 miles away. And I realized that something special must have happened to him...something that had to do with this other world.


*Dream 4:*

I had a dream where I saw this tiny newborn baby laying alone on a bed. I realized that it was *baby Jesus.* I picked him up. He was naked and cold. I knew that I had to care for him. I snuggled him close to warm him, then I started to feed him some milk.  I remember thinking, "Wow...I am actually holding _Jesus_.... the _Savior_.....".

----------


## Twoshadows

*Tuesday night:*

I had another DV member dream. And yes, Oneironaut, it was you.....again. See what you get for being the first person to befriend me on this site.  ::D:   And actually I think it was the fact that I went to bed quite soon after your PM-- you must have still been on my mind.  I am surprised at how much I remember for it being the first dream of the night.

*Dream 1:*

I was sitting and talking to *Oneironaut*. In this dream he was a really talented *drummer*. We were talking about music and what he had been doing on the drums. He then showed me a new drumset he had just gotten. One of the drums was a very large and unusual looking. It was more oval in shape, tapering down to the bottom. It was also very ornate--lots of color and designs on the sides.

The dream suddenly makes a drastic jump.  O and I are getting on what looks like large *pirate ship* (like the Black Pearl). O is one of the Captains (along with Jack Sparrow, who unfortunately I never did see). We set sail....and are out on the open sea.

Suddenly the ship lurches to a halt. I&#39;ve seen the movie. I know what this means. I try to stay calm. I tell everyone that our only hope of survival is to abandon ship. That it is going to be attacked by a huge monster....but that it won&#39;t attack us if we leave the ship.


I remember jumping into the water. The next thing I remember is hanging onto some of the debris from the now destroyed ship. I have no idea who is left alive.

(Sorry, O--I don&#39;t know if you made it    ::roll::  )

*Dream 2:*

I was babysitting these kids.I think they were all little girls. The house seemed neat, but when I looked behind the couch, I saw all kinds of toys and junk.

I also remember inthis dream I had been chewing gum. I went to spit it out and it was stuck on my teeth. I kept pulling it and I would get some out, then the gum would snap off leaving more in my teeth. It was just really gross.

*Dream 3:*

I was in a marching band. I was supposed to have taken my *uniform* home so I could wear it to the performance. I had forgotten. My best freind however had remembered hers , and I got frustrated at her for not reminding me. I had no idea what I was going to do now.

*Dream 4:*

I had to go to the bathroom. There was this *toilet* in this closet. I worked my way back through all the clothes hanging down. I found the toilet and sat down and went and went and went.

This was kind of nice, because usually in this sort of dream I am out in the open on a toilet that everyone can see.  And also, the toilet in this dream was surprisingly clean.


*Last night&#39;s dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

I was in Alex&#39;s bedroom (son of a friend). The walls were covered with *aquariums*. In each tank was a lizard or salamander or an interesting fish. I was just fascinated.

Then I walked out into the other parts of their house. I came to this wonderful sunken living roon that was _huge_. It looked like it should be outdoors because of the way the walls around it were finished. I remember thinking that if this were my living roon I would fix it up with a pond and a patio type set up to give it the appearance of being an outdoor room. But as I looked I saw that they did have a pond...and tables like I had been thinking about. I was suddenly so envious at how gorgeous this whole place was. I thought, "If they ever want to sell it, I would love to buy this place."

*Dream 2:*

All I remember is the image of going to some sort of *amusement park*.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (Sorry, O--I don&#39;t know if you made it    )
> [/b]



Agh. That&#39;s alright. I know that, if I went down, that monster got one Hell of a fight&#33;  :Boxing: 

Haha. Cool dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Agh. That&#39;s alright. I know that, if I went down, that monster got one Hell of a fight&#33; 
> [/b]



I don&#39;t doubt. I&#39;m sure that&#39;s why I made you Captain. Just wish I could have been part of it. I&#39;m always envious of your great adventure dreams....and I guess this was my brain&#39;s less-than-adequate attempt at one. I&#39;m sure I&#39;ll get better with time.

*Dream 1:*

On the verge of being Lucid...

I don&#39;t remember anything but the very end. It was also a very very short DV member dream.....about pj--who I really don&#39;t know except that his dream journal is always up there with mine.

All I remember is holding some kind of electronic "thing" It looked a little like a cell phone, but wasn&#39;t. It belonged to pj.  Suddenly I spilled something on it and totally ruined it. I was horrified at what I had done.

But then I thought, "Wait a minute. This is a dream. I don&#39;t have to deal with this."  So I woke myself up. 

Duh&#33;&#33;

It all happened so instantaneously that I didn&#39;t have time to realize what I was doing.

This is what I used to do in my youth. I think that&#39;s why I was able to pick up on LDing so fast in my adulthood.



*Dream 2:*

I also had a dream where I was stranded inside one of those Wildlife Parks...with all the African animals such as lions and hyenas. Again, detail isn&#39;t great. I remember seeing some hyenas and being quite nervous. I saw some metal bars (like rebar, only not as dense and more flexible). They were about 6-7 feet long. I swung one in front of me to intimidate the hyenas. It seemed to work as they didn&#39;t come any closer to me than about 10 feet or so. I also saw lions more in the distance. But they gave me no trouble.

I got through and suddenly I was by a school. I remember talking to some ladies/teachers that I was supposed to know.  Seems like we were talking about food.

----------


## oneironut

> But then I thought, "Wait a minute. This is a dream. I don&#39;t have to deal with this."  So I woke myself up. 
> 
> Duh&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



Lol, nice one&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

haha i once destroyed the  dream universe when i realised i was dreaming in a nightmare once.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lol, nice one&#33; 
> [/b]



Yeah....  ::?:  

But at least I realized I was dreaming.   ::roll::  






> haha i once destroyed the  dream universe when i realised i was dreaming in a nightmare once.
> [/b]



Oh that&#39;s good...if you destroy it all you won&#39;t have to deal with it. I&#39;ll keep that in mind.  ::bigteeth::  


Okay. I just decided that I am going to have an LD tonight. I really am. It has been a month since I have had a good one. I will think about it until I go to sleep. I will think about LDing...and Star Wars.

Oh, and by the way, I finally got my hands on a copy of Stephen LeBerge&#39;s book Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming. I have read the first chapter and a half.

So maybe if I read another chapter or two while listening to some Star Wars music..........

 ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...it ended up I was too tired to do that. I would like to try tonight if I can make sure I have sufficient time before bed to do it. What I probably need to do is just watch one of the SW movies right before bed. Or read one of the books.

*Dream:*

I had a long dream before I got up. I don&#39;t remember the whole order and flow of the dream, but I do remember distinct images or scenes.

I remember making out my *college schedule*. I was not only scheduling the class times but writing on a calendar when the finals would be.

I remember sitting in an large room like a theater or *auditorium*. I was sitting in one of the wooden seats writing. I think I was alone there, and it was fairly dark. Suddenly all these *bubbles* come floating down to me (like for some performances they do things like that). I enjoyed the bubbles. I popped a few as they drifted toward me.

Then I remember being on a *swing* there. I was having trouble swinging because the chains were too long and I kept running into the chairs. I remember I really wanted to swing. I asked someone (I think it was Betty H). She told me that the closest swings were in this park. I seemed to know right where this park was--but in real life the park doesn&#39;t exist.

I also remember seeing several *Native Americans* wearing all *red*. They told me that it was part of a monthly ceremony they do.

----------


## oneironut

> Okay. I just decided that I am going to have an LD tonight. I really am. It has been a month since I have had a good one. I will think about it until I go to sleep. I will think about LDing...and Star Wars.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I finally got my hands on a copy of Stephen LeBerge&#39;s book Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming. I have read the first chapter and a half.
> [/b]



Ahhhh bummer, I was wondering this morning if you managed it. It sounds like you&#39;re really building up your will, though, so I&#39;m sure it&#39;ll happen soon. Good for you on getting LaBerge&#39;s book; IMHO it&#39;s the best one out there.

Good luck with your SW LD. Hopefully it won&#39;t be one of the prequels.   ::wink::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Sorry I haven&#39;t been around lately.  Christmas holidays have been hectic, and I&#39;ve been busy spending time with family, and working and whatnot.  All&#39;s very good, I just feel very, very behind.

I really liked your dream with the kraken from Pirates of the Caribbean.  It&#39;s funny you had a dream like that because I actually just finished watching the movie.  Well, not that funny, considering you had that dream a little while ago, but... oh, nevermind.   ::lol:: 

I actually got a dreaming book for Christmas, too.  Doesn&#39;t really cover much about luciding, but it talks about what certain themes/characters/colors can represent in dreams.  It&#39;s really interesting.

So, just dropped in to tell you I haven&#39;t disappeared&#33;  And I think I actually had a very brief lucid last night.  I am updating now.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ahhhh bummer, I was wondering this morning if you managed it. It sounds like you&#39;re really building up your will, though, so I&#39;m sure it&#39;ll happen soon. Good for you on getting LaBerge&#39;s book; IMHO it&#39;s the best one out there.
> 
> Good luck with your SW LD. Hopefully it won&#39;t be one of the prequels.  
> [/b]



Thank you. And actually I have grown to like the prequels --except maybe episode 1...and I really enjoyed the third one. But any SW themed dream would be welcome. Since childhood SW had been something huge and magical for me. It goes way beyond the movies.


CB:




> So, just dropped in to tell you I haven&#39;t disappeared&#33; And I think I actually had a very brief lucid last night. I am updating now. [/b]



 I think that is so awesome. I think you will be having a lot more now.  ::content::  





> I really liked your dream with the kraken from Pirates of the Caribbean. It&#39;s funny you had a dream like that because I actually just finished watching the movie. Well, not that funny, considering you had that dream a little while ago, but... oh, nevermind. [/b]



 Hehe...that&#39;s okay. I&#39;m glad you liked the dream. I just wish that I remembered a little more of the detail and action. But still...cool theme.



*Dream 1:*

I was with a few people who were doing this *experiment*.  One of the men volunteered to be the guinea pig. We strapped him to a chair and begun the experiment. Suddenly he started changing before our eyes. When it was finished he looked a lot like a *Frankenstein* monster. He was huge, had a heavy brow, was a pasty white color. He couldn&#39;t talk anymore, but made grunting noises.

Next thing I remember is that I was sitting next to him and the others were gone. He started opening his mouth and making horrible noises. I remember his mouth looked like the mouths of the uruk-hai that I had recently watched in LOTR.

He suddenly grabbed a butter knife and stuck it in his mouth. He started cutting at the roof of his mouth. When the knife was covered in blood, he took it back out of his mouth and then tried to stick it in my mouth, as if to feed me his blood. I freaked out at that point. I pulled myself away and started running. I ran down the street several blocks before I realized that I didn&#39;t have any shoes. I looked at the end of the road where the trail starts and I saw a pair of shoes. I grabbed them and put them on and continue running on down the trail.

*Dream 2:* 

I was on a *houseboat* that was on the shore of what was supposed to be the ocean--but there were no waves. I was driving the HB. I got too close to the shore and beached it. I worked at getting back in the water, but I realized that I had gotten to what was more like a river or stream. It didn&#39;t want to move.

*Dream 3:*

I was in a *marching band*. We weer indoors at what looked more like a shopping mall than a stadium...but I knew that this was where we were going perform. This dream is fuzzy, but I do remember that I didn&#39;t know the show and knew everything was going wrong.

----------


## Twoshadows

Starting the year off with another Almost Lucid</span>. Can&#39;t decide if that is a good or bad thing.

It is so typical that it almost hurts that I didn&#39;t instantly become fully lucid.

I was looking in the mirror and noticed one of my teeth was brownish in color. I touched it and it was loose. I looked at it closer and to my horror, I noticed that it was hollow. I could see inside a hole and see that it was completely decayed on the inside.

I also noticed that another tooth on the other side was also brown and loose. This really drepressed me. I knew these teeth would fall out. I thought of how my smile would look with these teeth gone. I would no longer have a pretty smile. I would never be able to smile at people again.

Again I looked in the mirror and this time I noticed that all of my teeth were crooked and that there were gaps between my teeth. I looked terrible. I thought, "No matter what it costs I am doing to get major work on my teeth until they look nice again."

Then suddenly it hit me, <span style="color:#3333FF">"This is my dreamsign&#33;&#33; There is a very good chance that I am dreaming&#33;. I just need to do a reality test. Let&#39;s see...what do I want to try?"

The first and only thing that came to mind was that I needed to try to float. I concentrated and nothing happened.

Then I decided to fall backwards and see if I could float. I fell backward and right before I hit the ground I caught myself. But for some stupid reason I didn&#39;t count that as floating.

"Hmmm....nothing is working. Everything is too real. I guess this time I am finally going to have to accept that I have bad teeth. I can&#39;t always be saved by having it turn out to be a dream."

And so I came to the wrong conclusion that I was not dreaming... and the dream either continued or faded out. I do remember waking up at some point and saying, "Dang--that _was_ a dream...and I totally missed it. Stupid&#33;"

This was the first time that I have missed becoming fully lucid after questioning my state within a dream. Very frustrating. But now at least I understand what some people have to go through in order to determine if what they are experiencing is real or just a dream. I hope I have learned my lesson and won&#39;t  give up so easily again.


Edit:

I just wanted to add that the "falling backwards" thing... it is something that I have done often in dreams. I don&#39;t think I have written about it. But I enjoy falling backwards and "catching" myself before I would hit the floor. I kind of bounce a little on my back before I am able to go right back to an upright position again. I will often do this again and again. It&#39;s it actually very fun.


Edit 2:

Oh and get this-- last night before I went to bed (after watching Star Wars ep 2) I had just read the section in the Lucid Dreaming book about....yep....Critical State Testing. Yes...and I still blew it.  


And...no Star Wars dream.....  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

I went to bed with "dreaming" very much on my mind...and although I didn&#39;t have an LD I had some interesting dreams. I don&#39;t know if I have time to write them all this moment, but I&#39;ll start and jot down a few notes.

*Dream 1:*

Notes: Previewed dream scene. Had C&#39;s dream. Matched with pv dream.

*Dream 2:*

This is really the dream that stood out to me for the night. I was not myself. I was a teenage girl with a brother. We were going to our house (looked like my aunt&#39;s house). We were alone, and it was night.

We looked in the house, and all seemed normal. But the instant we stepped through the door the whole scene changed. Everything was suddenly old and decaying. The room was cluttered with old newspapers and dead leaves. There were no lights on, just lights shining in through the windows from the street. This feeling of dread came over me. And we were suddenly drawn  by a "presence" across the living room, down the long hallway and into a back bedroom. 

What we saw was too horrible to describe. There had been a murder there, and the old decayed body was still laying on the ground. For a moment I just stood there trapped, unable to move, only able to feel the terror of what had happened there. Finally we were able to release ourselves from that power and were able to run back through the house and out the front door. As soon as we left the house, we could see back in and everything was back to normal.

About a week was supposed to have passed, and we were able to live in the house with no problems. We had told no one.

Then one horrible night, it all happened again, just like it did the first night. Thinking everything was fine, we stepped through the doorway only to see everything change before our eyes. Again an evil presence drew us to the scene of terror in the back room where I was overwhelmed by a feeling of complete horror as I viewed the old murder scene once again. This time it took longer to break the spell that held us. But finally we were able to leave the house without harm coming upon either of us.

We knew something very significant was happening. It was a great mystery, though I never wanted to have to go through any of that again. In fact it started weighing on me. I started living in fear of that happening again. I felt that the next time, we wouldn&#39;t be able to get out alive. That it would be _our_ bodies lying there decaying on the ground.

At dinnertime one evening we we were sitting around the dining room table eating, I suddenly broke down. I needed help. I couldn&#39;t live like this anymore. I picked up the phone and called my grandpa. Without going into detail about what had happened I begged him to come, to help me. He acted like he understood the problem, and said he would come.  Unfortunately the rest of the family heard my call. They wanted to know what I was talking about. I couldn&#39;t explain. I told them Grandpa was coming.

*Dream 3:*

Notes:

Trip with mom and sister. Driving downcanyon, waterfall. Fast food place.
New neighborhood, houses decorated, treehouse, baby.
Leaving, left behind, running, kids.



Edit:

I want to note that it is unusual for me to have a dream that covers such a time period as did dream 2. It was a very powerful dream. The fact that it covered several weeks time, I think is noteworthy.

----------


## Man of Shred

i hate those semi lucids where RC&#39;s don&#39;t work&#33; some dreams seem just SO real&#33;

good stuff&#33;

----------


## oneironut

> *Dream 2:*
> [/b]



Very scary and intense. Unseen presences are worse than any bug-eyed monster. Just about every real nightmare I&#39;ve had involves something I can&#39;t see.

I&#39;m curious about the passage of time you experienced. Was it just a thought in your head, or was there something in the dream environment that suggested time passing? Was it just *blink* one week later, or a fade out/ fade in like a play or movie?

After such a grim dream, maybe you should reward yourself with that Star Wars LD, hmm?   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> i hate those semi lucids where RC&#39;s don&#39;t work&#33; some dreams seem just SO real&#33;
> 
> good stuff&#33;
> [/b]



Hey Ranma, thanks&#33; Yeah, I&#39;m going to make sure I don&#39;t miss lucidity again. It is so disappointing to wake up from those. So I just won&#39;t do it.  :smiley:  






> Very scary and intense. Unseen presences are worse than any bug-eyed monster. Just about every real nightmare I&#39;ve had involves something I can&#39;t see.
> 
> I&#39;m curious about the passage of time you experienced. Was it just a thought in your head, or was there something in the dream environment that suggested time passing? Was it just *blink* one week later, or a fade out/ fade in like a play or movie?
> 
> After such a grim dream, maybe you should reward yourself with that Star Wars LD, hmm?  
> [/b]



Well, I am going to try for another SW dream tonight. I watched a little more of an episode. But I think I have another good idea if that doesn&#39;t work. I&#39;m going to have to get one of the SW computer games and play it all day long. I have never played one. But I&#39;ll bet if I spend the day doing that, I&#39;ll dream about it.

And about the passage of time....

I can&#39;t say for sure. It&#39;s like trying to explain what happens between each of my dreams. The best explanation I can pick is the "fade out like a movie" one. But it was almost like there was some unconsious time in there. It wasn&#39;t like watching a movie where two seconds after the scene fades, the new ones starts and you are consciously watching it the whole time. But somehow I knew that time had passed.

It was strange. I don&#39;t remember another specific dream where this has happened except for one I recorded in my dream journal as a young teenager, where I say that a long time passed --weeks maybe months before the next scene starts. It&#39;s actually a rather neat thing--it makes it possible for much more complex dreams to occur. I hope it happens again soon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Dream 2:*
> [/b]



Yeah, that was pretty freaky, TS. I can only imagine how deathly still and silent the atmosphere was already, being that you two were alone in the house. Having a scene like that pop up in front of you with practically no other sensory input would be all the more surreal.  :Eek:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, that was pretty freaky, TS. I can only imagine how deathly still and silent the atmosphere was already, being that you two were alone in the house. Having a scene like that pop up in front of you with practically no other sensory input would be all the more surreal. 
> [/b]



Yeah, it was quite a scary dream while I was in it, but at the same time, one that I woke up from going..."ooooo, that was pretty cool and intense".


*Dreams:*

Well, in spite of the fact that SW was the last movie I watched before going to bed, my mind thought it would much rather spend the whole dang night dreaming about a movie I watched earlier in the day with a friend*.....Godzilla*. Thank you, Mind--instead of fighting with the Jedi, I got to spend the whole night on the run from _huge_ reptiles.

I&#39;m serious--the whole night continued this same dream. Each time I woke up I would go right back to sleep with the same thing. This wasn&#39;t exactly the dream I would have chosen for that.  ::?:  

I will call the dreams "segments".

*Segment 1:*

I knew that there were huge mutated reptiles loose and roaming the town. I had to find my sister and hide. I finally found her in a hospital hiding. We were together in a top room looking out the window. We looked out the window blinds and saw several of the godzilla type creatures slowly moving towards our part of the city. I quicky shut the blinds and grabbed for my shoes in case we needed to run for it. But I couldn&#39;t find the right shoes. Finally I found a pair of my really old tennis shoes that were mostly worn out. But at least they still fit. I know there was a lot more to this part of the dream, but I can&#39;t remember. 

*Segment 2:*

I was trying to hide again. This time I ran to a kind of subway place. It ended up being more like a tram from an amusement park, yet it was down in maybe 15 feet below ground, but with it open at the top.

Fuzzy again, but I think I remember some of the creatures coming and it not being a very good place to hid.

*Segment 3:*

The creatures have been rounded up by the people in charge. I could see them in a line all marching slowly toward a big cave where they would be kept until it was decided otherwise.

*Segment 4:*

I knew two of the creatures had escaped. I knew that I was their target. I needed to hid. I found a women&#39;s club. I ran inside. There was flowery pink wallpaper and circular tables all set up lacy white tableclothes and tea cups and saucers. The women invited me to stay for dinner. 

After dinner I knew they had found me. I ran to the basement, but to my horror I could see something breaking through the concrete. I ran back upstairs. I found my mom, I told her we needed to get out. Again, I looked for my shoes. I needed socks first. I couldn&#39;t find any socks that matched. I frantically looked. I finally decided that it didn&#39;t matter if they matched. so I pulled on very long white one. Then another that didn&#39;t match. My shoes were gone. I looked through a pile of shoes to try to find something that would fit. I finally found a white boot. I couldn&#39;t find anything else, so I finally left with just the one boot.


*Segment 5:*  

I&#39;m glad I took notes because I don&#39;t remember this one at all. Notes say: in building with family, blocks on floor. Packing. Taking too long. Need to get out&#33;&#33;



And I know there were more related dreams. I just got tired of taking notes.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That freaky dream you had last sounded really cool.  To be honest, I&#39;ve learned to appreciate those dreams that somehow chill you right down to the bone and make you scared - there&#39;s no better way to put it than, like fear, it&#39;s all in your head.  Literally&#33;  It&#39;s your imagination going overdrive and managing to provide an emotion via thoughts.  I love it.  There&#39;s one dream that I remember to this day that&#39;s always chilled me.  I think I&#39;ll post it right now.  

I also love when our dreams are so personal (not necessarily in content, but understanding) that only we can comprehend the complexities behind them.  For instance, you _know_ that time passed between segments in that dream of yours, yet you&#39;re not to sure how to explain it.  During the dream, it probably made perfect sense to you, but upon waking, you realize, "How did I acknowledge the time passing?"  

Well, maybe you do know... hahaha.   :tongue2: 

Sorry to get so philosphical, I&#39;m just in one of those moods.  Check my DJ out later to see my old nightmare.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sorry to get so philosphical, I&#39;m just in one of those moods.[/b]



Anytime, CB, anytime&#33;  ::D:  






> Check my DJ out later to see my old nightmare[/b]



Definitely&#33;


Dreams:

I had the closest thing to a Star Wars dream last night than I&#39;ve had for a while. It wasn&#39;t very much. In fact is really wasn&#39;t Star Wars related except for the fact that Yoda helped me out of a tricky situation....LOL.

The dream is not very clear. In fact it was rather blue and hazy. I believe the setting was an underground cave with lots of places filled with water. It seems when I started this dream it started as a third person dream. I watched this guy come into the cave. As he went along many beings (they looked sort of human but weren&#39;t 100%) became aware of his presence...and didn&#39;t like it. They started voicing their disapproval for his being there, but this guy continued on anyway. It became worse and the disaproval became threats. But on the guy went.

Suddenly things shift...and I am now the guy. I have made my home in a room of the cave. But I know that I am not safe. The other beings are going to be coming for me soon. They want me gone and don&#39;t mind killing me to do so.

I am not sure how I am going to fight them. There are so many more of them. I need help.

The scene shifts again and I see (from someone else&#39;s point of view) a little figure swimming in the water. He is calm, and as he slowly swims toward my room, he sings a song.

He comes to my room, and says he needs a rest. I am feeling rather on edge, and not sure how he could possibly be taking a nap when I know the others will be here at any moment. I knew he had come to help me out of this situation. But I trust his wisdom, and offer him my bed. He goes to sleep while I stand in the doorway to my bathroom and listen to the sounds of the other beings coming....coming to kill me.

They break into my house. They have to walk by the still sleeping Yoda to get to me. They don&#39;t seem to notice him. I am frightened, but for some reason I can&#39;t make myself call out to Yoda to rescue me. I sense that he wants me to try to handle the situation to the best of my ability before he will step in.

The first being comes at me. He is slightly larger than human, but has the general shape. His skin is somewhat wrinkled and bluish in color.

I am still in the doorway. He lunges at me. I swing at him when he is close enough.  I make contact and he seems to stagger a bit. But angered he come at me again. I am really hoping Yoda will wake up now. He _should_--everything was very loud.

As the blue guy comes at me again, I am somehow able to grab him and swing him up and over me, sending him crashing on the floor behind me. I am amazed at what I was able to do. But as I look up, I see that there are many coming at me now.

It is at this time Yoda calmly sits up in bed and stretches out his arm toward the closest being. The being suddenly stops and grasps his neck like he is being strangled by an invisible hand. Finally he collaspes. The others stopped and looked at Yoda, recognizing him for the first time. Fear fills their eyes as they quickly turn and run as far away as they can get from this place.

I turn to Yoda and thank him.


*Dream 2:*

Notes: 

in car. crash into neighbors garage door. brakes out.

*Dream 3:*

Notes:

Mom looking for speaker. BH--a minister, dinner?,follow to his house

*Dream 4:* 

Notes: 

In grandparent&#39;s neighbors&#39; house. Huge.... "4X size of my place"

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very stressful college dream last night. It was the typical "school" type dream in that it was time for finals...and I realized that I hadn&#39;t even attended two of my classes (science and math) since the first week or two of the semester. It&#39;s like I had forgotten about them. Now I am trying to figure out how I can possibly pass the finals.

I can&#39;t remember very many details (partly because this isn&#39;t the kind that I really felt a need to remember). I remember talking to teachers, Walking through hallways, trying to open a locker which, of course I didn&#39;t remember the combination to.

This dream wasn&#39;t a lot of fun...and not much fun to talk about either.  ::|:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You know, according to my book, the &#39;unprepared for final exam&#39; dream is very common among people.  In fact, it describes what this dream can symbolize.  Let me write it out for you - perhaps it will relieve you.

*Unprepared for an Exam*:

It&#39;s a familiar theme for many people.  You realize that some crazy mix-up you registered for the class but compeltely forgot to attend any of the lectures.  It&#39;s too late to do anything about it and explaining what happened is out of the question.  *Who would believe this kind of oversight?*  Strangely enough, people who dream of being unprepared for an exam are actually the folks least likely to go into any arena unprepared to excel.

For that reason, I sometimes refer to this as "the overachiever&#39;s nightmare".  It is common for both men and women, usually between the ages of twenty-five and fifty-five.  People who have carved out high profile careers and those who have high standards of excellence in what they do are those most likely to have this dream sporadically throughout adulthood.  *This theme often arises when an individual moves forward into a higher level of performance or takes on responsibilities that increase what he expects of himself.*

Since this person rarely fails at what he does, the dreams are not warnings of impending mistakes.  Instead, they illustrate how accountable the dreamer feels for the success or failure of the projecters around him/her.  This theme dramatizes the individuals belief that performance is crucial to achievement and preperation is necessary in order to perform well in situations that test your knowledge and judgement.

Although real life situations bear little resemblance to the examination chamber of these dreams, positions of responsibility, promotions, and other spotlight situations tend to catalyze the dream.

_Gillian Holloway, Phd_ - *The Complete Dream Book*
______

So how close (or far off) was it?   ::D:   There&#39;s also one in here for the teeth falling out dream, if you&#39;d like me to post that.  Some of these are pretty interesting.

Hope that helped.  And I bolded &#39;Who would believe..." because I could see this as another potential dream sign&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey CB, that was very interesting. Thanks for taking the time to share that.






> And I bolded &#39;Who would believe..." because I could see this as another potential dream sign&#33;[/b]



Yes&#33; Great idea. I really need to remember that.  1. to help me have Lds. 2. so I don&#39;t have to relive those stressful dreams.






> So how close (or far off) was it?[/b]



Yes, that&#39;s me : "People who have carved out high profile careers and those who have high standards of excellence in what they do are those most likely to have this dream sporadically throughout adulthood." Haha... 

I am halfway joking... there is definitely some truth in that.






> Strangely enough, people who dream of being unprepared for an exam are actually the folks least likely to go into any arena unprepared to excel.[/b]



I found that to be quite interesting. Whew&#33; Good to know&#33;






> This theme often arises when an individual moves forward into a higher level of performance or takes on responsibilities that increase what he expects of himself.[/b]



I wouldn&#39;t say that I recently had a big event like this happen, but these dreams have occured during a time in my life where this has been happening over a period of time.

Or maybe it is because these same years have been the post college years...and therefor my brain is remembering college and creating worst case scenarios.






> There&#39;s also one in here for the teeth falling out dream, if you&#39;d like me to post that. [/b]



Since I have that dream all the time I am almost afraid to know what it will say about me....LOL.  Isn&#39;t it something about insecurities? 

Yeah, sure, if you have the time, it would be interesting to see what it says.   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, darn it. I had started a post and was over half way done when Poof--it disappeared. I have no idea what happened. But anyway, I&#39;ll write the notes and hopefully fill it out later.

One of my dreams was a funny DV member dream with Ranma and CB and myself. In the dream we were even going to sleep to see we could inspire each other to LD...LOL.   

CB and Ranma, I&#39;m sure you will want details, I&#39;ll make sure I get them down.

Chruch , mom, shirts, sister, G


Also I had an ocean dream. Crabs in waves, toy with sea anemone, fence along shore, mom. Climbing tower, Mr S.

Natalie Portman...dictator, twi&#39;lek.

----------


## Man of Shred

lol cool&#33; i haven&#39;t had many DV member dreams lately&#33; well it is true we inspire eachother lol

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Very true.   ::D:   I&#39;m looking forward to it.

Oh, and the teeth thing, it&#39;s actually about making a compromise.  I think.  I&#39;ll get back to you on it after I finish watched the last two episodes of Prison Break.  That&#39;s right, I got the first season for Christmas...  ::D:   Heh.

----------


## Twoshadows

> lol cool&#33; i haven&#39;t had many DV member dreams lately&#33; well it is true we inspire eachother lol
> [/b]



I guess so. 8)  I seem to have a whole lot of them. Maybe it is because you guys are the ones I talk to the most about dreaming stuff. So it is you that naturally show up when I dream. Maybe.







> Very true.    I&#39;m looking forward to it.[/b]



I&#39;m going to try to get to it now if I am not interrupted.







> Oh, and the teeth thing, it&#39;s actually about making a compromise.  I think.  I&#39;ll get back to you on it after I finish watched the last two episodes of Prison Break.  That&#39;s right, I got the first season for Christmas...   Heh.[/b]



Compromise...hmmm...interesting. 

Hope you have fun watching your show. I never watch TV unless my sister buys me the seasons on DVD--then I am addicted. She&#39;s gotten me all the Buffy, Angel, Smallville, Dark Angel for gifts. This Christmas she got me Varonica Mars, which, so far, I have only gotten the chance to watch one episode. But I am looking forward to becoming addicted.


Okay, the dream. Hahaha...makes me laugh to remember it. And just a little embarrassed.

*Dream:*

CB and Ranma were travelling together and decided to visit me for one of their stops. We start talking about lucid dreaming. And then I start to tell them about the dream I had just had (the dream I really had previous to this one). It was about Natalie Portman. I told them I had the dream because I had watched "V for Vendetta" that day with a friend and that it must have still been on my mind. I told them how frustrated I was because in the dream Natalie turned into a Twi&#39;lek (from Star Wars)-- and that _still_ didn&#39;t get me lucid. CB and Ranma both laughed and sympathized, and each told stories how they missed obvious dream signs that should have caused them to become lucid too.

Everyone was feeling a little tired, so I had this great idea that we could go to sleep and see if just being together would trigger lucidity. There happened to be this big bed right there, so I said we could sleep here. So we all laid down and went to sleep.

I don&#39;t remember lucid dreaming.

I was suddenly awakened by someone walking into the room. I looked around and realized to my horror that this bed was no longer in my house but inside a church. People were starting to come in. I looked at the two guys (still sleeping) on either side of me and thought, "Oh no, this is going to look _great_."   ::shock::  

Then my mom walked in. And it was suddenly my house again. In her hands my mom was holding two very nice shirts. She told me that they were for CB and Ranma--that she had bought them at Old Navy.

She wasn&#39;t surprised or bothered by the fact that I had two guys there in bed with me. She seemed to know they were coming and was totally cool with it.

Ranma and CB started waking up now. I introduced them to my mom, and she gave each of them a shirt.

It seems like I went out of the room at this point and was distracted for a bit with other things going on.

When I went  back in the room CB was wearing the new shirt. It was maroon and black and looked very nice. Ranma didn&#39;t put his on. Instead he had on a work shirt--a dark grey long sleeved cotton shirt with the name of a company on the left pocket. He told me that he didn&#39;t want to get the new shirt dirty while he worked.

And at this point I woke up.

So there it is...pretty funny.....  ::laughhard::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha&#33;  I can just imagine that.

"Here&#39;s some shirts for your new friends&#33;"
"Oh, hey mom... yeah..."

*Teeth Falling Out*

This scene dramatizes the cost of making a compromise.  You may be finishing a college degree you&#39;re disillusioned with, returning to a relationship that you&#39;re ambivalent about, or sticking with a company you&#39;ve grown to dislike.  The people who have this dream are making reasonable choices in situations when their options are limited or even forced.  People report this dream most often between the ages of fifteen and thirty-five, and it appears just as common to men as to women.  

The may be the yearswhen we feel most acutely the pressure to compromise for various reasons but have not yet established sufficient experience or power to permit us greater freedom.  Although the dream in itself doesn&#39;t necessarily signal that a mistake is being made, it does point out that a deep and highly personal cost is involved in the decision.
____

How was that?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha&#33; I can just imagine that.
> 
> "Here&#39;s some shirts for your new friends&#33;"
> "Oh, hey mom... yeah..."[/b]



Yeah...pretty funny...yet as usual I accept it for reality.

In fact I just remembered part of the dream that I didn&#39;t post. 

When I was introducing you and Ranma to my mom I couldn&#39;t decide how to introduce you. Both of you had mentioned your real names in posts, so I was thinking , "Do I introduce them by their usernames or by their real names?" But then I thought, "Well, this is real life, I should use their real life names." (duh...)

So I introduced you by your real names. But after I did you gave me an odd look, like that was the wrong choice. So I corrected myself and then used your usernames.

At the time I thought maybe I had offended you by using you real name. But now in retrospect I see that was probably your (actually "my") way of trying to clue me in that this wasn&#39;t actually real life but actually a DREAM.

I seemed to miss all the clues in that dream.....  ::?:  



*Dream 1:*

I had this very long dream last night that I was doing some solo camping/hiking in bear territory.

Most of the dream has faded by now but I remember several encounters with a* bear* coming into my camp. Each time he would become more bold and get closer to me. I remember at one point I was sleeping up on top of log between trees--like a hammock--but with a log.

I got to the point where I felt so threatened that I knew I had to leave. I had a very large sandwich that I had been eating on the past few days along with a chocolate shake (??). I decided to throw my sandwich and shake at the bear and hope that distracted him long enough for me to make an escape.

I ran for a long ways until I came to the edge of the wilderness area which was surrounded by a large wall with gates. I ran through one set of doors. Then realized that I had to get through a second set of doors on a second wall.

The dream then shifted and I was see things from the point of view of some Park Rangers. They had found my campsite and saw the signs of the bear. When they couldn&#39;t find me they came to the conclusion that the bear had killed me. They felt very bad.

Then it shifted back to me. I knew the rangers were going to find the empty campsite and worry. I knew I had to go back and find them to let them know I was okay.

I got to the campsite, but saw no rangers. Suddenly the bear was there again. I was in a tent this time. The bear lay down right in front of the door. And like a dog, kept inching in the tent little by little. I became afraid and knew it was a terrible idea to return, because this time I saw no way out.

*Dream 2:*

Another long dream. This other lady and I were going into some sort of building/camp. We were supposed to go talk to somone, but I really had no idea who. We came upon these groups of girls. I realized that this was a place for *troubled teens* to go. There was one girl in particular that I knew we were supposed to talk to. We found her and were talking to her all about her life and how she had gotten here. (So many details lost in this dream.)

The last thing I remember from this dream is driving away and then noticing a police car behind me with its lights flashing. I thought it wanted to pass. But when I looked down at my dash in the car a flashing sign appeared and said, "Wanted....Wanted....Wanted". I knew it was me the police wanted. I started to worry as I pulled over.

At that point my alarm woke me up.





> Teeth Falling Out
> 
> This scene dramatizes the cost of making a compromise. You may be finishing a college degree you&#39;re disillusioned with, returning to a relationship that you&#39;re ambivalent about, or sticking with a company you&#39;ve grown to dislike. The people who have this dream are making reasonable choices in situations when their options are limited or even forced. People report this dream most often between the ages of fifteen and thirty-five, and it appears just as common to men as to women. 
> 
> The may be the yearswhen we feel most acutely the pressure to compromise for various reasons but have not yet established sufficient experience or power to permit us greater freedom. Although the dream in itself doesn&#39;t necessarily signal that a mistake is being made, it does point out that a deep and highly personal cost is involved in the decision.[/b]



Wow...that was not what I expected at all for that dream sign. Hmm...what could I possibly be compromising? I&#39;ll have to think about that one.

----------


## Twoshadows

Two strange and unusual dreams last night with the same dream theme. In one I had just given birth to Baby Jesus. In the second dream I was pregnant and about to give birth to...*Baby Jesus*. This is one of the rare times I wish I had someone to interpret my dreams. Unless the very simple explanation is that with Christmas just over, I had plenty of chances to see Baby Jesus in various nativity scenes.

*Dream 1:*

I don&#39;t remember how this one began. I was outside with my new Baby (Jesus). I was trying to hide him and protect him from peopel wanting to come and harm him. Joseph (my husband in the dream) was out doing dangerous business. And in sme point of the dream we got back together, and I felt great relief. 

At one point a lady came up to me and took a good look at the baby. Then looked at me with knowing eyes and said, "I have seen the star".


*Dream 2:*

In this dream, it is before I had the Baby. I was back in my old neighborhood. I was due to have the baby at any time. I needed to find a place to stay. I had this very strong feeling that I needed to go to the parents of a childhood friend--a friend that I grew apart from after elemantary school, so I had not been to her house for many many years. I knew her parents wouldn&#39;t even recognize me after all these years.

So we went to her house. I could see the parents asleep in the house. Next thing I remember we were making ourselves comfortable in a back room. Then I suddenly panicked--we couldn&#39;t just come in without getting permission. So we snuck back out of the house and to the front door. We knocked and the parents opened the door. I introcuded myself as M&#39;s childhood friend--but before I could say anything else or get any other reaction, I looked over and saw another one of my childhood friends--one that I stayed friends with but hadn&#39;t seen for years since she had moved away. It was so wonderful to see her again.I realized that this was the reason I had been drawn to this house.

Suddenly I was in her old house and her mom was showing me how they had remodeled the home. It was huge now, and decorated very nice.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;ll be back to comment on your dreams - I&#39;ve been busy busy busy&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> I&#39;ll be back to comment on your dreams - I&#39;ve been busy busy busy&#33;
> [/b]



Good luck with everything that is keeping you busy. The nice thing about this hobby this that no matter how busy you are, everyone has to sleep...so you still have a change to LD or at least have interesting dreams. See ya...


*Dream:*

I had a very long* King Kong* dream. I only remember the end. We were going into this building. I can&#39;t remember who was with me except Carl. Apparently Carl is the one in this dream that made friends with KK. I am worried. I don&#39;t even want to be in the building. I know KK is somewhere inside. I know that things are going to all go wrong.

Carls goes in. I stay on the bottom floor. Other people start going in. There is a big theater on the bottom floor. Thigs get fuzzy here. But at some point I know things are being destroyed and people are running and screaming. I run across the street. I want to climb to the top of that building so I can see what is going on. There is this ladder that goes up the side of the building. I get half way up before my fear of heights kicks in. I get all trembly and have to slowly back down.

Anyway, I don&#39;t remember anything else that happens except that there was a lot of chaos and destruction.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Very nice recall over the last couple days, it&#39;s consistent.   ::D:  

Anyways, I think that&#39;s funny how I gave you a dirty look when you used my real name, I guess I really was trying to give you a clue.

The Baby Jesus dreams are pretty interesting - and the fact that they came twice in the same night... if I find something in my Dream Book I&#39;ll get back to you.

And you know... I&#39;ve yet to see King Kong.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Anyways, I think that&#39;s funny how I gave you a dirty look when you used my real name, I guess I really was trying to give you a clue.[/b]



Well, that&#39;s what I&#39;d like to think. You were probably just thinking, "Man I wish she would go away&#33;"  LOL.






> The Baby Jesus dreams are pretty interesting - and the fact that they came twice in the same night... if I find something in my Dream Book I&#39;ll get back to you.[/b]



Thanks. I&#39;m not sure that exact thing would be in there. But if I had to make a guess at interpretation, aside from the explanation I gave before, I would say that it has something to do with me wanting to make a difference in the word. That somehow I could be part of something big and important...and good.





> And you know... I&#39;ve yet to see King Kong.[/b]



I&#39;ve had at least three dream about KK since I saw it. Must have made an impression.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don&#39;t remember any dreams from last night-- I did at one point, then I let it slip away.

So instead I will talk about the past Tasks of the Month</span> I have completed, so I have it on my mind and hopefully be more likely to have it on my mind while I dream.

The first Task I completed was done of the last night of the month, so I never actually got official credit for it. It was the Eat a Goldfish one.

The second one I did, was done the following month after it was assigned, so it didn&#39;t count either. It was Catch a butterfly.

Next I attempted to Destroy a building with my bare hands. But I was unable to do that one.

Next I asked the question "Am I dreaming?" That was the first I got credit for.

I also witnessed the End of the World  and also got credit for it.

The most recent was to Give a Gift to someone. I jumped the gun on that on by a couple of days. Since I knew about the Tasks ahead of time by being a member of the Task Club, I couldn&#39;t help but want to try it out when I became lucid at the very end of Novemember. I never became lucid enough to try it again.

-----

So on to this month. Ask if there are any Lucid Dreamers out there....and <span style="color:#990000">Make a Snowman come to life. I would really like to give these a try. I like the sound of the first one. I think the Tasks that involve other dream characters are the most interesting. I still want to try the Mind Reading one from last month. I would love to see what my mind comes up with.

----------


## Man of Shred

LOL&#33; i just got in some internet time finally.

 your dream of me and CB made me smile&#33; my recall has been terrible this week so naturally, i haven&#39;t been in the best mood&#33; this totally turned around my day THANK YOU&#33; gotta love sharing a bed with two members of the..... hmmm nevermind&#33;  ::bigteeth::  

 anyway, hope you had a good day&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> your dream of me and CB made me smile&#33; my recall has been terrible this week so naturally, i haven&#39;t been in the best mood&#33; this totally turned around my day THANK YOU&#33;  [/b]



Hey Ranma&#33; I&#39;m glad to hear that my dream cheered you up. It was defintely one of the more amusing dreams I&#39;ve had. I hope your recall improves, and that you have more chances to get online and post.

*Friday morning dream:*

The one dream that I remember is that my *kitten* (who in real life had been gone for four days) had returned. I was so happy in the dream.

The interesting thing is later that afternoon (in real life) a friend had found her and brought her back. She was about 10 blocks away. I really didn&#39;t expect to see her alive again. I figured she had been hit by a car or killed by a coyote.

*Last night&#39;s dreams:*

The one I had before I woke up this morning was that I was back in college and getting this apartment. One of my roommates I knew, but there were two others I didn&#39;t know. My bedroom was long and skinny with a blue bed that looked more like a couch.

At one point in my dream I looked outside and saw that the sky was beautiful. I culd see irredescent clouds.
( http://www.psi.edu/iridescent.html ). I has seen one in real life but didn&#39;t have my camera with me.

So this time I grabbed for my camera and started taking pictures. At first I was too excited to remember how my camera worked (missed that dream sign). When I figured it out, the cloud wasn&#39;t as spectacular, but still worth taking a pictures of.

I remember I had this small fold up computer with me that I was borrowing. It was quite small, and was able to fold several times to the size of an envelope.

----------


## Twoshadows

Quick notes:

Butterflies...blue and white.

Little white birds that escaped from a video game. Let me pick them up.

Spiders in water.

----------


## Man of Shred

sounds like you had some interesting dreams.

 I&#39;ve been meaning to ask you: hows the guitar playing coming?

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been very busy lately. But I know I need to get back to posting. I also started a new eating plan a couple of weeks ago (Raw Vegan), and it is going great&#33; 

Ranma, no time for guitar yet.

I remember a few dreams from the last week.

1. I was floating in a boat though a city that was on fire.

2 & 3. Varonica Mars dreams. I don&#39;t remember details except that I was VM and trying to solves some mysteries.

4. I was in a new house. It was very big and had wonderful decks on two of the levels. Yet it was old and needed work. Had spider webs all over. When I was there in the late evening, I noticed some red cliffs behind some hills in the back yard. I got excited because I thought that the house was in Southern Utah (by Zion National Park), and I couldn&#39;t wait to put on my hiking boots and start exploring.

But when I awoke in the moring (in the dream) I saw that the house was actually in a really big city. There were some small hills behind the house, but it was all surrounded by huge buildings. It was very disappointing. I realized that I didn&#39;t want to stay in the house after all.

5. Something about a path. I thought I remembered more, but I guess I don&#39;t.

I hope to start being regular again.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironut

> When I was there in the late evening, I noticed some red cliffs behind some hills in the back yard. I got excited because I thought that the house was in Southern Utah (by Zion National Park), and I couldn&#39;t wait to put on my hiking boots and start exploring.
> [/b]



Lol, better bring a ski mask too, it&#39;s &#33;@#&#036;% cold out here. When the wind gets going, just taking out the trash becomes a game of How Numb Can You Get? We actually got an inch of snow at ground level right around New Year&#39;s. I made snowballs for the first time in 25 years and threw them at my tree.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lol, better bring a ski mask too, it&#39;s &#33;@#&#036;% cold out here. When the wind gets going, just taking out the trash becomes a game of How Numb Can You Get? We actually got an inch of snow at ground level right around New Year&#39;s. I made snowballs for the first time in 25 years and threw them at my tree.  
> [/b]



Cool--I&#39;ll bet everything was so beautiful with snow. 

Yeah, I have lived in cold weather and know the how numb you can get.  I remember one year some arctic weather came in and for a couple of weeks it was 30 below with wind chill. Then one day I went outside and it felt quite warm. I looked at the temperature, and it was.... zero.....LOL.   Right now zero doesn&#39;t sound too warm, but I guess it depends on what you are used to.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m getting behind again. And what&#39;s worse is that I have not been thinking about Lucid dreaming much, nor trying to recall my dreams.   :Sad:  

A couple of dreams stand out though.

I had a creepy Black Widow dream. The BWs had bodies about the size of oranges and were different colors--dark blue, dark purple. I was in a roon surrounded by them and was trapped--my usual BW dream. When I woke up I felt like there were BWs all over my bed.

I had this other dream that I was standing at the edge of a cliff. I suddenly felt dizzy and thought I was going to fall. I snapped awake at that point.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wierd. Both our recall has gone down&#33; I&#39;ve been too busy to think about lucid dreaming at all. 

 it will pass i&#39;m sure. whenever you get some time to yourself just do nothing but fill your head with LD material.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wierd. Both our recall has gone down&#33; I&#39;ve been too busy to think about lucid dreaming at all. 
> 
> it will pass i&#39;m sure. whenever you get some time to yourself just do nothing but fill your head with LD material.[/b]



Hi Ranma. Well, I did think about it a little last night before bed. I didn&#39;t LD, but I had a very long dream. Unfortunately by this point I only remember a few scenes.

One part I was driving down a road. I knw I needed to get somewhere. BUt when I was olmost there, I came to a place in the road where it was washed out. There was a 12 or so section that was out. There was a 10 foot drop down to the washed out part, so there was no way I could just try to get across. I felt desparate to get across. i tried to look for bords or logs to put across, so I could drive over. But then some police officers came and told me that there was no way to cross at this time, that I would have to turn around and go back the way I came. I got upset, because there was something really important I needed to get across to.

In another scene, I was at a carnival. I was playing a game. I wasn&#39;t seriously trying. I knew the people and was mostly thre talking to them.

In another part-- one of my roommates was moving (JW), and I was running after her to get her email address so we could stay in touch.

I also remember something about a helicopter.

----------


## Man of Shred

good stuff  ::bigteeth::  

 I recently had a good batch of dreams&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, I&#39;ve been busy.  Rugby, work, exams are coming up... don&#39;t think I&#39;ve disappeared&#33;

My recall has gone down too, though.   :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the comments guys. Helps liven things up here in my beginning-to-be-boring dream journal.  ::D:  

I&#39;m glad to see you are still around CB. I&#39;ve missed seeing you here. Good luck on your exams and all your other things. Try to make a little effort before going to bed to remind yourself to remember your dreams. I have noticed that that helps me. I&#39;ve been trying to do that the last few nights. Good luck&#33;

Ranma, I&#39;ll go check out your dreams. Thanks for stopping by.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heya, TS. 

Sorry to see you&#39;re having such a dry spell.  :Sad: 

Let&#39;s get back on the ball&#33;  ::happy::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey O. It&#39;s so nice to know I have a support group here that helps keep me going. Thanks. I appreciate you stopping by and encouraging me.

I remember parts of a dream I had this morning before I got up. 

In one part I was at my mom&#39;s house and we were talking about the new eating plann we are doing. She pointed to a big box that had candy bars in it and said, "I don&#39;t know what to do with these now. I am never going to eat them.."

The next thing I remember is I am eating one of the candy bars (chocolate hazel nut). When I am finished I suddenly realized what I have done, and I am just devastated. I think that I have ruined everything I have done and that now I have lost my chance for good health forever.

Note: This new eating thing is one of those life changing things. I never never in my wildest dreams would have ever thought I would start eating a raw vegan diet. But all of a sudden about three weeks ago I was suddenly drawn to it. The really weird thing is that my mom had those same feelings _before_ I talked to her about it. It was one of those meant to be things. So we are both doing it. I have never felt so good and had more energy. Yesterday in my Pilates class I just kept going and going and didn&#39;t feel a thing. Later I took the dog for an hour long walk and ran a good part of the way. Felt so good. I really feel I have found the answer to "health".

So the dream represents my fear of losing that.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Note: This new eating thing is one of those life changing things. I never never in my wildest dreams would have ever thought I would start eating a raw vegan diet. But all of a sudden about three weeks ago I was suddenly drawn to it. The really weird thing is that my mom had those same feelings _before_ I talked to her about it. It was one of those meant to be things. So we are both doing it. I have never felt so good and had more energy. Yesterday in my Pilates class I just kept going and going and didn&#39;t feel a thing. Later I took the dog for an hour long walk and ran a good part of the way. Felt so good. I really feel I have found the answer to "health".
> 
> So the dream represents my fear of losing that.
> [/b]




 Those dreams are quite common among anyone who tries to break a habit. when i quit smoking pot i would get dreams for months after of smoking up again. i even got a few when i quit smoking for a month. It&#39;s perfectly normal&#33; Keep at it&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, Ranma, I think you&#39;re right. The past two nights I have had similar dreams: Eating things I shouldn&#39;t. But in real life I have done so so good. I never would have believed how quickly I could improve my health. Everything is tighter and more toned. My skin feels so soft. Even the skin on the back of my arm that I never really think about--I was rubbing my hand on it last night and thought, "Wow, that feels so different--who would have thought&#33;" So there is no way I am going to give this up, even though socially it is a little challenging.


I wrote down a few dreams from Saturday night. I got to sleep in so I remember the ones in the morning.

*Sunday morning dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

I was at a *Water Park* going down some water slides. I was having a great time. Sometimes I would go down face first. Other times I would lay on my back. At one point I looked down to see which swim suit I was wearing. I had on black bikini bottoms with a swim tank top to go with it (good chioce for water slides). It was dark blue and black with little flowery patterns.

*Dream 2:*

I was with this actress. She looked a bit like *Nicole Kidman*. She was very depressed and was talking to me . She said she was dying. I asked her what she had. She said pneumonia. I told her that she probably wouldn&#39;t die that there were lots of ways to get better from pneumonia. But she didn&#39;t believe me. So I rubbed her hair (like a little child) while she cried.

*Dream 3:*

I was walking into this office to talk to someone. There was a bowl of *candy* sitting on one of the tables. I took a handful and started eating it. As I was walking down the hallway, I was suddenly aware of all the candy in my mouth. I realized what I had done. I quickly looked around for a trash can and started spitting it out. I had really stuffed my mouth full so I spit a whole lot out. I worried about how much I might have actually swallowed and how much damage I may have done to my health.

*Dream 4:*

I was with R and looking at his *garden*. He had a big trellis that was covered with a vine that he was telling me produced a wonderful fruit.

Also in his yard there was a pen that had some *wild animlas* in it. i looked in and at first I was two elephants. I thought one was so much cuter thatn the other (something about the position of its eyes). Then the elephants changed and were now lion cubs. I know there was more to this dream, but have forgotten.

*Dream 5:*

I was with this girl who was supposed to be my friend. She was quite a bit younger than me. We were out on the side of the street and this van drives by. It slows down and inside are a bunch of very cute guys. My friend starts *flirting* with them. All of a sudden I realized how much younger these guys were than me and I suddenly felt very awkward. To make matters worse, when I looked down to see what I was wearing, I saw that I was wearing an *apron* (yes, an apron). I felt incredibly stupid now. So I slowly backed away from the others so I could go hide.



*Sunday night dreams:*

I know I had a bunch, but they have faded.

I do remember being at my Grandma&#39;s house with my Aunt and we were eating. I suddenly realized that I was eating the wrong things, so I stopped.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, lots of food awareness dreams going on, huh?  I find that funny how your dreams are beginning to relate directly to your life.   ::D: 

I&#39;m back for a little bit, it&#39;s exam week but today I actually got to sleep in.  I had a couple of interesting dreams, and I&#39;m gonna write them down before they start to fade.  It&#39;s been awhile since I updated, so I&#39;m probably gonna have to root back through a couple pages of DJs.   :tongue2: 

Good work on those dreams.  Seems like this is a busy time for us all&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey CoLd BlooDed....

Yeah, I&#39;m hoping I don&#39;t have as many food dreams. They should go away after this all becomes habit. It&#39;s just that my eating habits have now had to be very conscious. No more just grabbing a bite of whatever looks good. 

But already I had a night without food dreams. Of course, I don&#39;t remember much of what I dreamed about. I do know that somehwere in there was a *Disnyland-type dream*--one of those where you are calling it Disneyland, but it doesn&#39;t actually look like Disneyland at all. I wish I remembered details....

----------


## Twoshadows

I suddenly am inspired.

I just got off the phone with my older sister.  (Hi Sis--if you are reading..... :OK Bye now:   ). I had talked to her about LDing over the summer when we were together, but we haven&#39;t talked about it since. But today she let me know that she is writing a book where lucid dreaming plays a part. She read me the whole outline. It sounds like the coolest book. I can&#39;t wait to hear the rest. But she told me that our talk about lucid dreaming had totally fascinated her...and that she had even had a lucid dream from the little I had told her. I thought that was so cool. And I am suddenly very excited again about lucid dreaming and the possiblilites. Especially when I think about how it plays a part in this story of hers. Very interesting plot. Maybe I can make it part of my lucid dreams.......

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream&#33;</span>

I read out of my Lucid Dreaming book about MILD before I went to bed-- and this is the dream I got.

The dream started out nightmarish. I was becoming aware that this huge monster/creature was getting into my room at night. I never saw it, but I could see from evidence it left that it had been there. It was really starting to freak me out to the point where I no longer wanted to go to sleep. The thought of something so big being just a few feet away while I was completely asleep made me feel so vulnerable. I couldn&#39;t believe that I wouldn&#39;t wake up with it there. I am normally not that deep of a sleeper.

The scene jumps and I am climbing a very big tree with Jeff. We suddenly see men that look like hunters in down in the next field and decide that they are the ones we need to talk to to see if they know anything about a huge creature that may be in this area and if they have any idea of what to do to keep it out of my room at night. 

It takes a while to get down from the tree. I hadn&#39;t thought I had climbed that high.

Jeff started talking to the men. I noticed that one of the men looked just like Jeff. It seemed so odd, that I missed the entire conversation.

Then scene changed again and I am with my sister in my bedroom. I had slept through the night, but my sister had seen something. She saw a huge unidentifiable shape, but it had dropped something in the trash and toilet before it left.  I looked in the trash and saw what looked like tiny mammoth bones. Like a small mammoth fetus that hadn&#39;t grown properly. The bones were all soft and the consistancy of gummy worms. I realized that this was a wonderful clue. The mystery monster was really a mammoth&#33; But how was it getting in my room.

The next night I was determined to stay awake to find out. As I sat in bed I could see the opened bathroom door. Suddenly I saw a shape coming out of the toilet. So that&#39;s how it was getting into my room&#33;. I watched as it grew bigger and bigger as it came through the toilet. It didn&#39;t grow full sized. It was a baby mammoth...only about two and a half feet high and three feet long. It didn&#39;t look real. It looked like a sketchy drawing.

As I was watching it I suddenly started thinking, "This is just a little too weird for me...a mammoth coming out of my toilet...and being all sketchy.....<span style="color:#3333FF">Could this possibly be a dream??" I needed to find out so I said,  "Okay, Baby Mammoth, if this is a dream, will you come fly with me?"

Next thing I know is that the mammoth and I are both circling in the air. And I laughed out loud and said, "I k_new_ it. This whole thing was just too weird. Yes&#33; I am finally Lucid again&#33;&#33;"

I circled my room a little more and decided to just fly through my wall. I end up bumping against it. I decided that that is no big deal--I&#39;ll just go out the front door. I flew down the hall and to the front door. I opened it and flew outside. It was early moring. I said to myself, "Early morning...just like it is in real life." [Note: it was actually 2:15 am].

I flew down the street and passed a lady. She points to this man&#39;s car that is filled with junk and make s a comment about it.  I remember commenting back, "Yeah, he is very unreliable,"..and then flew on.

I flew toward the school. I was flying quite slow and had trouble getting very high. Instead of flying "Superman" style, I was flying "swimming" style--breast stroke to be exact. I was going about as fast as I would be if I were actually swimming...or maybe a little faster. But even though I was a little frustrated, I thought to myself that at least I was moving and if I was patient I would get to where I wanted to be.

The street slooped down into a hill. This would be a good chance for me to get some height. I just flew straight while the street sloped steeply down.

By the time I got to the school, I was quite a bit in the air above it. I looked up. It was no longer morning, but night. The light of a very full moon shown on a layer of clouds overhead. I wanted to go up and through those clouds. They looked so magical, so I started flying upward. I finally got to the clouds and started to go through them. They were very thick clouds and I started to feel a little claustophobic. So I told myself that I needed to create an air bubble around me. So I did. It was a very interesting feeling to be surrounded by that thick cloud. Finally I broke though to the top of the cloud.

I looked around. The cloud stretched out forever and glowed in the moonlight. It was beautiful. I wanted to lay down on the cloud and rest and just take it all in. But at this point I could feel the dream fade and I woke up.


*Edit:*  

I want to point a couple of things out. 

1. I woke up in the night at about 2:15 with the dog barking. I suddenly realized that I really wanted to recall all of my dreams of the night, so I searched my brain for dreams and was disappointed to find none. I told myself again as I drifted off that I was going to realize I was dreaming in the next dream I had. And it seems to have worked.

2. Also when I woke up the clock said 2:36...so the dream was actually quite short in spite of it seeming to go on for days within the dream. Every dream I have ever timed has surprised me how little time they actually take in real life.

3. Also I wasn&#39;t as lucid as I wished I had been. I never really thought about much and really just went with the flow. The flying was really nice and magical, but I never once thought about trying to complete a task. I never thought about my sister&#39;s book, or about looking at my hands or making CB appear.... ::D:  . So I am considering this a somewhat low-level lucid. But it was still very satisfying to awaken from and realize what I had done.



I actually had two other dreams last night. One was quite vague. I remember something about flying indoors in this great big place. I was flying up to reach something. There were two gys watching me, and it made me feel uncomfortable. I wasn&#39;t sure how they would react to my ability to fly.

The last dream was quite perverted, so I am reluctant to say much. So I won&#39;t.

*Edit 2:*

I keep remembering things. When I woke up from my LD I had a false awakening. I remember talking to Jeff about my LD. But then he started reprimanding me. Telling me that I had talked in my sleep and that I had given away important secrets. I asked him to tell me what I had said. As he told me I wrote them down on a can on coconut milk. The one thing I remember was the phrase "Within three months time...". Apparently there was something very significant about that.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Woah, congrats&#33;  First you&#39;re inspired, then you get a LD.  I wish it were as simple for me.   :tongue2: 

Very interesting, I can just imagine you floating up above the clouds at night, and seeing the moons calm reflection off of them.  Sounds very peaceful.

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats on the lucid. I&#39;ve been having mini lucids like mad lately. I wish mine could be as long as yours.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, thanks guys&#33; (You posted at the exact same time too.     ::happy::  )







> Woah, congrats&#33; First you&#39;re inspired, then you get a LD. I wish it were as simple for me.[/b]



Well that doesn&#39;t always happen. I really think reading that section of the LD book before bed also really helped. Maybe you should try to get that book (Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge) I didn&#39;t spend very much time reading it--probably less than ten minutes--but I think the secret was that it was immediately before I went to sleep.







> Very interesting, I can just imagine you floating up above the clouds at night, and seeing the moons calm reflection off of them. Sounds very peaceful[/b]



It was so incredible. I can still close my eyes and see and feel it.








> Congrats on the lucid. I&#39;ve been having mini lucids like mad lately. I wish mine could be as long as yours.[/b]



Thanks. I&#39;ll go read them. But even minilucids are cool to have. At least your mind is thinking about it and recognising that you are dreaming. I&#39;m sure you will get a longer one soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

I tried doing what I did the night before. But I was very tired and somewhat stressed--and you know what they say about stress and dreams....

But I did have a quite long involved dream before I woke up this morning. I don&#39;t remember how it fit together. Bu I do remember litttle bits. 

There was something about being in a *zoo*. We were holding hand held video games. And they somehow affected what we did through out the zoo.

There was a part at the end where a group of us were going to go in this building and demand some money from someone. I got separated from my group and ended up on an elevator with a group of *elderly Japanese men*, and one Japanese woman and 11 year old girl. Suddenly a Japanese song starts playing on the elevator speakers and all the old men start tapping their feet and singing along. It was just too funny. It reminded me of a 50s type song...but all in Japanese. I was trying not to laugh, but when I looked down at the 11 year old girl who was doing everything to hold her laughing in, I suddenly couldn&#39;t hold it any longer and burst out laughing.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a couple fairly long dreams last night, but I can only recall one of them right now.

*Dream:*

I was with my friend* Ann* in the mountains by a lake with a bunch of school kids about 4th grade. I remember seeing Chris S and Nick B there. We were sitting at the shore of the lake talking as a group. Ann and I might have been teaching.

Suddenly a storm blows in. There is wind and *lightning*. Then right around the shore from us a bolt of lightning strikes a tree there. The strike causes a  little *fire*. It didn&#39;t seem like much, but something told me to get the kids out of there fast.

I yell to Ann and we start to load the van up with the kids. She ends up driving even though it was suppose to be my van. But I am okay with it. It was a windy mountain road.

The fire has now spread and I can see it right behind us.  And it is quickly catching up

Now this is where is gets weird. Suddenly we are not in the car anymore, but Ann and I are pulling this long toy *train* behind us. The kids are all supposedly inside. It is about 8 feet long and a foot and a half high. We are still racing down the mountain pulling this train. There are parts of the trail ahead of us that are now burning, but not so bad that we can&#39;t get through. 

Suddenly I stop and realize that the train cars can come apart. I am afraid that we might have lost one of the cars full of kids. I am not sure though. I have this horrible feeling, and am not sure what to do. Everything behind us is really burning now.

The stress of the dream woke me up at that point.

----------


## Twoshadows

Short Lucid Dream</span>

I got a lot of sleep last night. I did a WBTB this morning.

Dream:

I was at the elemantary school that I went to as a child. I was walking out on the play yard. First I remember running and then dropping my sweat shirt that I was carrying. Some girls picked it up and gave it back to me.

On the roof of one of the buildings a bunch of stuffed animals that were set up like decorations. I then noticed that two husky type dogs were real. I wondered how they got them to sit up there so still.

There was some kind of event going on on the play yard. These girls were putting on a circus type performance. They were wearing leotards and jumping off the roof of a building and down onto and umbrella that acted like a trampoline. They jumped back up and did a flip before landing on a mat.

I watched them, and looking back on the roof I saw that they were two more black huskies sitting very still. The only thing that gave away that thye were alive was the fact that they were drooling a little.

The bell had rung and I was walking back to the classrooms. 

But I stopped again by one of the buildings. There was a cage with plastic walls that had an animal inside. I took a closer look. It was a kitten. I wondered why the school would keep a kitten in a cage like this.  Then I read the sign on the cage where it said that although this looked like a pet kitten it was really a wild animal.

I looked at the kitten again and saw that it was quite different than a normal kitten. It&#39;s head was larger in proportion, especailly its forehead. And its eyes were a milky grey-white. I wondered if it was blind.

It meowed. I meowed back to see what it would do. It stopped and looked at me. Then I heard it laugh..a laugh which sent chills down my spine. I thought I heard it say something. I said, "You can talk?"

It looked at me and suddenly this creepy smile spreads across its face and says "Yes" in a horrible voice.

As horrified as I felt, I almost instantaneously realized that this couldn&#39;t possibly be real.

<span style="color:#3333FF">"I must be dreaming." To prove to myself that I was I leaned back into a backfloat. And started to fly backward. (I think that is becasue I was sleeping on my back which is somewhat unusual for me).

My next thougths were, "I have to find someone to ask to be my Valentine. I really want to get the Task done this time. But I am at a school. All there are are children around." But then I decided I didn&#39;t care--if I had to ask a ten year old to be my Valentine, then so be it. I just wanted to get the Task done.

But as I floated down to find someone--_anyone_--everything started getting brighter and the dream faded.

And I woke up in my bright room.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> But I stopped again by one of the buildings. There was a cage with plastic walls that had an animal inside. I took a closer look. It was a kitten. I wondered why the school would keep a kitten in a cage like this.  Then I read the sign on the cage where it said that although this looked like a pet kitten it was really a wild animal.
> 
> I looked at the kitten again and saw that it was quite different than a normal kitten. It&#39;s head was larger in proportion, especailly its forehead. And its eyes were a milky grey-white. I wondered if it was blind.
> 
> It meowed. I meowed back to see what it would do. It stopped and looked at me. Then I heard it laugh..a laugh which sent chills down my spine. I thought I heard it say something. I said, "You can talk?"
> 
> It looked at me and suddenly this creepy smile spreads across its face and says "Yes" in a horrible voice.
> 
> [/b]




Heh. That bit with the kitten was creepy.  :smiley: 
Nice ld. Better luck next time, on the Task&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey TS,

 I finally had a long enough LD&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I&#39;m sure you will soon too&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks O&#33; 

And Ranma, I&#39;ll check it out.


I had one of those dreams where I am reluctant to write--but I hear that everyone has them, so here goes:

*Dream:*

There was a lot more to this dream, but this part stood out for some reason. 

I am seriously making out with a beautiful girl.  ::shock::  She had long brown hair and a great body. I refuse to go into too much detail, but I&#39;m sure you get the picture. We are finally interupted and have to stop, and I remember feeling a bit... upset.....LOL.

Too bad I didn&#39;t become lucid. I could have asked her to be my Valentine.  ::D:  

In a differnt part of the dream I am in my garden and I am spitting out a pillbug that I guess I had put in my mouth.

The night was full of dreams where I put things in my mouth that I probably shouldn&#39;t....  ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

Haha. That&#39;s ok. I&#39;ve had my Homo erotic dreams as well. A dream like that is not suprising. If you&#39;ve ever read Nancy Friday&#39;s "my secret Garden" you&#39;ll know what i mean :tongue2:  . Kind of a coincidence i also had the opportunity to do teh lucid task, now if i were only Lucid.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I am impressed, Twoshadows&#33;  You&#39;ve finally posted one of your dreams that kinda freak people out.  I am proud.   ::D: 

I think I may be having a little disappearance soon, just because of Strength/Conditioning and Rugby.  I am so sore right now I can barely write.  Sorry for this, but I&#39;ll try and stop by on weekends, and whatever days I have free from homework.

Don&#39;t forget about me, I&#39;ll be around.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha. That&#39;s ok. I&#39;ve had my Homo erotic dreams as well. A dream like that is not suprising. If you&#39;ve ever read Nancy Friday&#39;s "my secret Garden" you&#39;ll know what i mean . Kind of a coincidence i also had the opportunity to do teh lucid task, now if i were only Lucid.
> [/b]



I haven&#39;t read it so I&#39;m not sure.  It&#39;s kind of a funny thing--all my sex dreams are "wrong" in some way...wrong gender...wrong age..wrong place...etc. I cannot think of a _normal_ sex dream that I have ever had.....  ::?:  






> I am impressed, Twoshadows&#33;  You&#39;ve finally posted one of your dreams that kinda freak people out.  I am proud.  
> 
> I think I may be having a little disappearance soon, just because of Strength/Conditioning and Rugby.  I am so sore right now I can barely write.  Sorry for this, but I&#39;ll try and stop by on weekends, and whatever days I have free from homework.
> 
> Don&#39;t forget about me, I&#39;ll be around.  
> [/b]



How could I forget about you?  :smiley:   I was wondering how your things were going. I hope the muscle soreness goes away..or at least lessens. And good luck with that Rugby. Check in when you can, when you don&#39;t I&#39;ll know that your life is crazy (hopefully in a good way    ::content::  )



Oh I wanted to say that my *mom* called me and told me that she had her first Lucid Dream the other night. All she knows about LDing, she learned from me. And this just happened on its own--she hadn&#39;t been trying. I think that is really cool. First my sister, then my mom.

And her dream cracks me up. Remember my food dreams of last week?

In her dream she was eating these wonderful *pork* ribs. Suddenly she thought, "I shouldn&#39;t be eating these--I&#39;m vegan now." But then she realized that she woudn&#39;t have made this mistake in real life. That this must be a dream. After she realized that she ate the reast of the pork guilt-free   ::D:   And that&#39;s what she spent the rest of the dream doing. Haha... (If I hadn&#39;t said before she is doing the same eating plan as I am.)

Now of only I can use that as a dream sign too......



Last night I had an interesting dream where I was in the ocean with all these *whales* and dolphins. One of the "whales" can right up to me. It was very fuzzy like the little white seal pups that you see. It was about the size of a large dolphin (But for some reason I was calling it a right whale). It let me put my arms around its head and rub its face. It was really a nice dream.

In another dream I was at *Disneyland* again. We were in one of the shops looking for things to buy.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Your moms dream is hilarious.  Nothing better than eating food in an LD.  You should ask her if she could taste the ribs in her dream.  That&#39;s one thing I&#39;ve never really experienced in a dream... taste.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

:Hi baby:  @ that making-out dream. 





> In her dream she was eating these wonderful *pork* ribs. Suddenly she thought, "I shouldn&#39;t be eating these--I&#39;m vegan now." But then she realized that she woudn&#39;t have made this mistake in real life. That this must be a dream. After she realized that she ate the reast of the pork guilt-free   
> [/b]



Hahahaha. That&#39;s great.  ::chuckle:: 
Welcome to the club, TS&#39;s mom. lol

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wait a second, Twoshadows, forget about what I said before... I just had a lucid last night and am posting it now.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

That&#39;s great about the LD, CB&#33;&#33; I commented in your DJ. I hope to see more in the near future.

And about "taste". I&#39;ll tell you what. If you want to have a dream where you taste something, I&#39;ll tell you exactly how to do it. First, give up all your favorite foods. Give up meat. Give up dairy. Give up sugar and flour. Give up anything that is processed. And give up anything that is cooked. I will guarantee that within two weeks of doing this you will have a food dream......  ::D:  


Hi Oneironaut&#33; 



Dreams:

I had a very long detailed dream last night.

I was in a store in a mall. It was a computer store. There were racks of games and even some computers set up for people to use. There was an employee there that looked like *Seth Green*. HE started being very friendly to me. Flirting a little. He showed me a home video that he and his roommate had made. For some reason I automatically thought it was gonig to be something very crude. But I was surprised at how creative and interesting it was (I really wish I could remember what it was about).

Then I went out and met up with my aunt, mom, and sister. I think we ate something, then walked out to the parking lot. We had brought two cars. My sister went with my aunt and I went with my* mom*. She drove.

As we were driving we passed this house that has this incredible looking tree. It looked like a giant amaranth with long red tassels. I told my mom about the  tree and talked her into turning around so I could point out the tree.

She pulled into a parking garage to find a place to turn around. She suddenly was having trouble driving. She kept scraping on the walls.

We finally got out of the car. We started talking, trying to figure out what was wrong with my mom. She said she didn&#39;t feel very good. Then suddenly she *attacked me*. I grabbed at her hands and finally kind of pinned her against me so she couldn&#39;t hit me anymore. I was terrified at what happened. 

Suddenly she broke free and ran out of sight.

For some reason it took me a long time to get a cell phone to call for help. I finally reached my uncle, and started to tell him what happened. He broke me off and told me that my mom had come home. He told me that she was very ill. That one of the symptoms was to get violent. He told me that she was so bad that he didn&#39;t think she would live for much longer. 

I remember starting to cry while talking to him. Trying to figure out if there was anything we could do to save her.

That&#39;s all I remember.



I had another little dream before I got up. It was related to the Task of the month. I wasn&#39;t lucid though.
I remember standing in the center of a huge *tornado*. I mean huge. It was supposed to cover several states.

One of my frineds had gotten stucked up in it. I was watching as she would periodically come around. I was trying to figure out how fast the tornado was spinning if I was seeing my friend ever minute or so. (I didn&#39;t seen too worried about her saftey...LOL)

Then I suddenly _was _  the friend in the tornado, and I was going around so fast I was very disoriented. I couldn&#39;t see anything. I couldn&#39;t even tell which was was up or down. But everything was so noisy.

So....If I get around to attempting this months Task, I already know that my mind can come up with a very convincing tornado.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow a tornado dream&#33;. I&#39;m jealous&#33; your tornado was bigger than mine in my last Tornado dream.  ::evil::  

 oh and congrats on your mom having a lucid. I STILL remember the dream i had a few months ago where i met her LOL.

good stuff&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

Your whale dream was great.  Whatever those fuzzy critters were, it sounded very peacefull.

I like the way you highlight key words in your dreams.  Makes those longer dreams easier on the eyes.  Hope you don&#39;t mind if I copy that.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Great dream.

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE("Twoshadows")</div>



> One of my frineds had gotten stucked up in it. I was watching as she would periodically come around. I was trying to figure out how fast the tornado was spinning if I was seeing my friend ever minute or so. (I didn&#39;t seen too worried about her saftey...LOL)[/b]



I think that would be absolutely hilarious.  Your friend is just whipping around in circles over several states and you&#39;re trying to see how fast it goes.  I can picture that perfectly.

The first dream with your mom sounds like something out 98 Days Later, or some zombie movie, where the person would start feeling weird and then become violent and bloodthirsty.    ::shock::  

I think an LD is in order soon.   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Ranma:




> oh and congrats on your mom having a lucid. I STILL remember the dream i had a few months ago where i met her LOL.[/b]



Haha...I STILL think it&#39;s funny.


The Cusp:




> I like the way you highlight key words in your dreams. Makes those longer dreams easier on the eyes. Hope you don&#39;t mind if I copy that.[/b]



I don&#39;t mind at all. I have found it makes it much easier for me to just glance at a post and remember which dream it was. Thanks for stopping by. See ya around.


CB:




> I think an LD is in order soon. [/b]



 Bingo&#33;&#33;


I just had Five Lucid Dreams</span>&#33;&#33;  Or maybe I should say that I had a very long dream in which I became lucid five separate times. Whatever it was, it was great. And CB, you will like this one.  ::D:  


I can&#39;t even remember how the dream started. I guess that&#39;s the bad thing of five LDs in a row--memory is fuzzy at the beginning.

I think I was flying and that triggered it. I remember flying down some sort of hallway. And I was like "Whoa, I&#39;m dreaming". I remembered to *look at my hands*. They were almost normal, but two of the fingers were missing at the middle joint.  I remembered CBs experience with looking at his hands and was surprised that my mind didn&#39;t make them any crazier than this.

I also decided to *look at my feet*, so I kind of straightened out (remember, I am still flying), and kicked my foot out in front of me and saw that I was wearing pink flip flops. For some reason that seemed completely expected even though I don&#39;t own pink flip flops.

*CB* was still on my mind and I thought to myself that I never did take him flying, and I have never yet been successful at making him appear in a dream, so this became my next goal.

I was in a school, so I figured I would find his class. There was a four story almost circular building. I flew into one of the floors and into a classroom. I asked a teacher how I could find him. I&#39;m not sure how I even asked. I don&#39;t think I used his real name. I probably said "CB"--because that is the name I always say in my mind when I see his posts. But since this was my dream, it didn&#39;t matter what I called him, as long as my mind could find a way to make him appear that it felt comfortable doing.

The teacher told me that he was on the floor directly under us. I flew down and into that class. I was at the back seeing the back of everyone&#39;s heads. I looked for a head that looked like what matched what I had seen from his pictures--light brown hair, slightly longish. I found one. I called. "Hey...CB...."

*CB* turned around and I knew it was him even though in retrospect he didn&#39;t look like his pictures. His friends truned around too. CB smiled; the friends stared. I landed and was about to say something when I woke up.

Except that I don&#39;t think I really woke up (although this first time I might have, but was able to drift back into the dream. But whether it was a *real or false awakening*, I was able to go back to the hallway I had started the dream in. I immediately became lucid again and decided I would try again.

So I flew back to the classroom. The teacher said that CB was out on the field playing *Rugby*. So I flew out to the field. I only saw people playing basketball. I was about to start to look through that group when I noticed that there was another part of the field. I flew into that part and saw a group of guys in red uniforms playing what looked to be Rugby. I flew over and started going down the team. The last two guys I came to seemrd to have a match, but again he was facing away. I was about to say something when I woke up _again_.

This one might have been a true *False Awakening*, because I think I was immediately back in the hallway and lucid. I remember being so proud of myself for automatically becoming lucid again.There were all these *curtains* that I was flying through. They were blue and white in color. I&#39;m not sure what they were actually made of because I don&#39;t remember anyting phycical about them when I parted them. So I kept going through curtains. I was telling myself that they was my mind&#39;s way of preparing the next scene--that at the right moment I would part the curtain and end up at the Rugby field. 

And sure enough I did.

I flew to the team again, but before I could even start the search again, I had a FA _again_.

I found myself back in that hallway and was lucid again. I flew through the same curtains but the scene wasn&#39;t changing, so I figured that I need to try something else. I *looked at my hand again*. It looked the same--two fingures missing at the middle joint.

I was inside a big indoor school gym. I decided to *hang from the lights*  and then pretend I couldn&#39;t fly and just hang on for dear life. That didn&#39;t end up being as fun as I thought...so I tried to think of something else to do. But I wasn&#39;t sure what to do. I remembered someone saying how lucid dreaming got boring if you had the ability to do it every night.

I thought, "Surely I&#39;m not getting bored. I mean I should be able to do_ anything_ I want. _Think_&#33;"

But at that point I woke up again.

The next dream I started didn&#39;t start as lucid. Something about these  black men-- Oh, I can&#39;t remember. But there was a scene in a *swimming pool*. One man was tring to convince the other one go give away some secrets or something like that. And at one point they got in the water. I was afraid that the man would give away the secrets I seemed to be on his side. I needed to to distract them before it was too late.

So I started *walking on the water*. It seemed to work and the men were both watching me. Then I started to *run on the water*. <span style="color:#3333FF">I think I became lucid again here, and started to fly. I flew up to this big building. I decided I needed to find someone to ask to be my Valentine so I could get the Task of the Month done  finally.

But then I awoke and I realized that I had had several lucid dreams and I panicked because at first I couldn&#39;t remember anything about them. Then it slowly came back and I jumped out of bed and immediately went to the computer to write them down. So I am hoping that they are accurate.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hell of an experience, TS.  ::shock:: 

Sucks that, everytime you went to go find CB, you&#39;d have to start back over again. lol. The mind really has a twisted sense of humor when it wants to, doesn&#39;t it? Haha.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, that&#39;s awesome&#33;  I really like how your inner mind remembered how I&#39;ve begun Rugby, and how you were directed to the field to find me the second time.

But I agree with Oneironaut - maybe I&#39;m your &#39;Reset Dream Button&#39; that goes off everytime you find me.   ::lol:: 

Congratulations, I truly think that&#39;s a record.  I guess I&#39;ll have to become inspired off your inspiration. 

Awesome work&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

I was kinda jealous of your 5 lucids, and I think that kick started a couple of my own last night.  Kinda like one of those Mister Bean showdowns.

----------


## Twoshadows

CB:




> Haha, that&#39;s awesome&#33; I really like how your inner mind remembered how I&#39;ve begun Rugby, and how you were directed to the field to find me the second time.[/b]



 Yeah, I thought that was pretty cool too.






> maybe I&#39;m your &#39;Reset Dream Button&#39; that goes off everytime you find me. [/b]



Or maybe I just got shy.  ::biggrin::  






> Congratulations, I truly think that&#39;s a record. I guess I&#39;ll have to become inspired off your inspiration. [/b]



 I truly hope so&#33;   (And look below)  :smiley:  


Cusp:




> I was kinda jealous of your 5 lucids, and I think that kick started a couple of my own last night.[/b]



That is fantastic&#33;  I&#39;ve got more LDs that hopefully will inspire you to have more LDs tonight. ::-P:  




I had another bunch of LDs</span> this moring before I woke up. Unfortunately I was awakend by the phone, and it was an old friend I hadn&#39;t talked to in quite a while, so we talked for a long time. Now my dream recall is down. Of course I don&#39;t want to sound like I&#39;m complaining. I would take the phone call any  day over the recalling of lucid dreams.

I will try to write what I can remember. Like the previous LDs I was in and out of lucidity. I had many False Awakenings. At this point I can&#39;t remember chronological order real well. So I will list all the things I remember doing while lucid in my typical lucid blue.

I do remember it started with seeing *black widows* in my garden. I was trying to decide if I should kill them or not. At one point I saw a huge BW *exoskeleton*. It was far too big to be a BW. And this is what cause me to question my state.

I thought, "Does it feel like I am dreaming?" And I suddenly felt all light and slightly disoriented, and "floaty" feeling. And I knew I was lucid.

At some point I* looked at my hands*. They looked completely normal. I was wearing a long sleeved grey shirt. But for some reason  I thought I was looking at my real hands that I was drifting awake (FA). I thought, "I need to go to sleep again so I can continue the LD."

So I thought I went to sleep again, and in the "new dream" I saw the BW exoskeleton again and knew I was back in my dream.

At some point in the dream I *tried to fly*. I didn&#39;t do a very good job. I would hover and then float back to the ground. I was frustrated. I thought about my LD not too long ago where I had to "swim" to get my flying going. I tried that, and I got a little highter, but I kept floating back to the ground.

Seems like I had another FA somewhere in here. 

I have a fuzzy memory of being in a bedroom with my sister and laying on the floor by a bed. I have no idea where this fits into the dream. <span style="color:#3333FF">But I think something about that caused me to become lucid again.

At some point in the LD I remember being able to finally fly fast.

The last thing I remember doing while lucid was talking to *Mark and Tim* and climbing up this tall *metal shed or barn*. M and T were sitting in chairs below and I climbed up. I remember it being pretty easy to climb. I got to the top and looked down. I thought about flying off, but was suddenly scared. I felt so heavy--I really felt the pull of *gravity*. 

I looked down below at what I would hit if I fell while trying to fly. There was a structure made of old rusty pipes. It looked like something I definitely didn&#39;t want to land on. But I thought to myself, "I can&#39;t die--this is just a dream. I can&#39;t even injure myself." But them I remmebered past dreams where I was able to feel dream pain--and how real that could feel. So I hesitated again.

But them I thought about the times where I had let myself fall off things. I remembered the "experiment" of falling backward off the balcony--how I was afraid to do that, yet I managed to let it happen. When I did that, I had just fallen into a great white void. I didn&#39;t get hurt at all.

I also remembered the Task of the months several months ago where the assignment was to jump off a cliff. I had never completed that, but had thought that that would be fun becasue I had acutally done things like that before in LDs (like my Lake Powell LD.)

But this time I jsut stood with trembling knees at the top of the barn/shed and looked down (about two stories). I actually felt terrified to jump. I really couldn&#39;t make myself do it. I kept saying, "But this time it feels _way_ too real. The other times I was all "floaty" and I knew I couldn&#39;t fall. But this time I know I would fall. Gravity in this dream is just way too strong."

----------


## Twoshadows

I was hoping for three in a row. After two long ones in a row the feeling a being lucid starts feeling so natural, as if you will be able to do this whenever you want.

But that didn&#39;t happen.

Instead I woke up at 2:30 and my mind just kept thinking. I couldn&#39;t get it to quit. So I lay there and thought for the rest of the night. I never got back to sleep.

So....no dreams......  ::|:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...I just had another Task of the Month</span>. And how appropriate, considering it is Valentine&#39;s Day.

I had gotten to sleep in, and I had been awake for a bit, but decided that today would be a good chance to do a WBTB. I wanted to get the Task done, and I thought that since it was Valentine&#39;s Day I might have extra inspiration to get the Task completed.

The dream started with me looking over a balcony of an apartment in which I supposedly lived. There were lots of people below in the yard or road or whatever was below the balcony. I remember thinking that something was not quite right with this. And I suddenly realized that I was dreaming.

I looked back down. I had to find someone to ask to be my Valentine. I saw some teenage boys from the neighborhood. At first I was reluctant, but then said to myself, "It doesn&#39;t matter--this is my dream--no one will know that I asked them to be my Valentine in a dream."

So I glided down the the ground level. And went up to M and asked him to be my Valentine. He looked at me like he thought I might be playing some sort of trick on him. He squinted his eyes a little and said, "Are you serious?"

Then my dream faded.

But I ended up back in the apartment and was still lucid. This time I recognized it as my friend E&#39;s apartment (of course it was not his either in real life). His family was there along with some family friends. They had been making cookies with sprinkles, but were now cleaning up.

<span style="color:#CC0000">I wanted to try the Task again, to see if I could get a better answer.

I asked E&#39;s sister. She said, "Sure, why not."

Then I asked a blond girl, "Will you be my Valentine?"

She said, "Yeah, because I owe you." I looked at her somewhat confused.

She said, "The meeting tonight......I&#39;ll be getting you your pin and uniform."

At first I felt slightly alarmed, then thought "There is no meeting. This is just my dream. How funny that my brain would come up with that."

Then I asked another girl that was about 15. (There were only girls in the room--no  guys.)

She said that she couldn&#39;t be my Valentine because she was already a sister.

I asked her why she couldn&#39;t be both. And then she went on about not being able to drive herself anywhere and how she was a burden on others because of that. It didn&#39;t actually make a lot of sence. But I let her go on.

Then a guy in his late 20&#39;s walked in with a little girl about two years old on his shoulders. I walked up to him to ask, but at the last minute I asked the little girl instead. She couldn&#39;t talk so I didn&#39;t expect an answer. But I just talked to her like you do to a toddler. "Hi...you are just so cute...hey, do you want to be my Valentine? That would be fun, huh? And, see, you are wearing hearts on your dress. You are already all dressed up for Valentine&#39;s Day."

At that point I figued I&#39;d asked enough people...an interesting variety...and had gotten an interesting variety of answers.

I thought, "What else can I ask them?" I thought back to the Task in November where we were supposed to ask people of we were dreaming. I decided to do that again.

So I started with the blond girl whose meeting I was supposed to attend that night. I asked her if I was dreaming and she nodded and said yes.

I went down the line and everyone was saying yes. Finally the last girl I got to I asked, "But _how_ do you know I am dreaming?" I really wanted to know what she would say.

She said, " Because this all sounds like it is being recorded in a studio." (I was not expecting that answer). And the funny thing is as she said that sentence, her voice started sounding all echo-y and unnatural.</span>

Then the dream faded again.

BUt I ended up back in the apartmant again. This time it was empty. I looked at the table that still had lots of sprinkles left on it fron the cookies they were making.

I suddenly had an idea inspired by my mom.

In real life my mom and I started eating a raw vegan diet about 6 weeks ago. A few weeks ago she told me about a dream she had where she was eating pork, and then became lucid (her first lucid dream--and it was just from listening to me talk about it). She then thought, "Well, since this is just a dream, I might as well finish eating this pork" Since it was tasting so good....  ::D:  .

<span style="color:#3333FF">So looked around the apartment. I saw some cookie dough and put it in my mouth. It didn&#39;t taste as good as I had wished. I remembered that in real life I had been craving peanutbutter cookies with chocolate chips.

I opened the fridge. And sure enough, on a plate all made up nice and with plastic wrap over it was a large batch of that kind of cookie. I took one and ate it and was incredibly thankful that my dream taste buds were fully working in this dream.

I started to take another, then paused, momentarily feeling guilty for taking the cookies that E&#39;s mom had put away. It was obvious that they were supposed to be a gift for someone.

I then had to remind myself that this was still my dream--that&#39;s why I was getting to eat these in the first place. That no one with ever miss these cookies.

So I spent the next five minutes (or so it seemed) just eating one cookie after another  ::biggrin::

----------


## oneironut

Holy smokes, I come here to catch up and your whole dang journal&#39;s turning blue&#33; Congratulations on becoming an LDing machine.  :smiley:  

Hopefully your example will get my lazy brain back in gear.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Congratulations on ANOTHER LD, wow.  I&#39;m extremely impressed.  I especially liked it when you asked the DC how they knew you were dreaming.  I found the answer pretty interesting.

Oh, and another update - my collar bone is broken&#33;  I&#39;m typing with my left hand and probably won&#39;t be able to update extensively for the next little while.  Grrr...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Holy smokes, I come here to catch up and your whole dang journal&#39;s turning blue&#33; Congratulations on becoming an LDing machine.  
> 
> Hopefully your example will get my lazy brain back in gear.
> [/b]



Hey, thanks. I seem to be an LDing streak here  . I hope it lasts. It&#39;s making up for a fairly dry December and January. Yes, be inspired. You WILL have an LD after reading this.  ::dreaming:: 






> Congratulations on ANOTHER LD, wow.  I&#39;m extremely impressed.  I especially liked it when you asked the DC how they knew you were dreaming.  I found the answer pretty interesting.
> 
> Oh, and another update - my collar bone is broken&#33;  I&#39;m typing with my left hand and probably won&#39;t be able to update extensively for the next little while.  Grrr...
> [/b]



Oh no.... How did that happen? What is your condition? Oh...and your Rugby ......  :Sad:    (Was it _from_ the Rugby?)

Well, now you will have to have some lucid dreams where you can have full movement of your "body" again....to give you a little escape while you are healing.

Hang in there....

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been reading the book *Jurrasic Park* for the last several days. I had been wondering when it would start showing up in my dreams.....


*Dream:*

I was on a *playground* with a bunch of kids and another teacher.  Suddenly there was this huge *T-Rex* there and we needed to get away. I remember running into different parts of the school. There were several times where we needed to* hop the fence*. I was really good at hopping the fence. But some of the kids were having trouble. I remember Michael S was there. I had to help him over the fence. He asked me how I got so good at hopping fences and I told him that when I was a kid I lived accross the street from my school and we were always hopping the fence to play on the play yard during time when school was out (true story).

It seems like I had this dream twice (or a very similar dream). We never had any real close encounters with the T-rex...but we always knew it was coming. Sometimes we could see it coming in the distance.

The the dream shifts a bit. I am in *Disneyland* with my *mom and sister*. We are in one of the rides. We still know the T-rex is out there. I am sad because I know it has destroyed a lot of Disneyland.

My friend *E* comes by and we talk for a minute. We don&#39;t even mention the T-rex.

Then we are all just watching a movie in the "ride". I am suddenly very upset that no one is taking this problem more seriously. I decide I have to get out and get away before the T-rex decides to attack this group.


The last thing I remember is my mom, sister, and I trying to find a way out.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Oh no.... How did that happen? What is your condition? Oh...and your Rugby ......  (Was it from the Rugby?)[/b]



Of course it was from rugby.   ::lol::   My hamstrings were really sore that day and when the ball was tossed to me, my running was unusually slow.  It was a contact drill, and one of the bigger defenders rushed me and tackled - we landed on my shoulder.  Didn&#39;t really notice it at first.  

Doctor said it&#39;s one of the worst he&#39;s seen in 16 years of work - they were surprised I wasn&#39;t screaming in pain. Right now I&#39;m wearing a sling, and in two weeks I&#39;m going back to get a strap.  

And I&#39;m angry cause I can&#39;t play rugby anymore&#33;  I wanted to play a sport so badly and this is what I get.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I have been reading the book *Jurrasic Park* for the last several days.
> [/b]



That&#39;s a great book.  ::content:: 

The Lost World is _really_ good, too. _Way_ better than the movie, though I love the first movie.

And congrats on all the success. :bravo:

----------


## Twoshadows

CB:




> And I&#39;m angry cause I can&#39;t play rugby anymore&#33; I wanted to play a sport so badly and this is what I get.[/b]



I am so sorry to hear that.....  :Sad:    Is there a chance you will play after this heals?






> Doctor said it&#39;s one of the worst he&#39;s seen in 16 years of work - they were surprised I wasn&#39;t screaming in pain.[/b]



That&#39;s amazing that you didn&#39;t even notice it at first. 

So how is it feeling now?


Oneironaut:




> That&#39;s a great book. 
> 
> The Lost World is really good, too. Way better than the movie, though I love the first movie.
> 
> And congrats on all the success. [/b]



  I am loving the book. I had read it many many years ago and didn&#39;t remember a lot. I haven&#39;t even seen the movie for a long time either. As always, I like the book better. But I did enjoy the special effects in the movie. They really made those dinosaurs come to life. 

And I have always loved dinosaurs. I used to have dinosaurs dreams as a kid. I was always trying to hide in a closet or something as a T-rex was trying to break through my window. Ahh...good memories.

And I bought myself Lost World at the same time. (Gotta love thrift shops...got them for five cents each--they were having a half off sale  ::-P:  .) I haven&#39;t read that one. Look forward to it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I can&#39;t believe it--I had another long WILD</span>. I started the 61 point thing. Somewhere I have a gap in my conscious. <span style="color:#3333FF">I do remember I thought I was transistioning into my LD. 

I remember hearing people talking (Teresa and someone else) and I remember seeing the dream world, but I was still aware of the talking (Which wasn&#39;t actually there , but I thought that meant I was still half awake.) 

I also was aware of my body. I am not sure if this was real either. But I seemd to feel my physical body laying in bed while I was trying to go into the dream world.

Eventually, I felt like I was completely into the dream world. I am not sure whether to count this as a WILD or not.

I remember *flying* for a while down some narrow streets. (fuzzy here)

I then remember being indoors, and I saw my *grandma* who in real life is not alive any more. I wanted to ask her if she would predict my future. But something seemed wrong about asking her that, for some reason. So instead I decided to ask her how she was doing....how life was in the Spirit World. She was purposefully being vague. She would answer with little "Hmm&#39;s..." and "mmm&#39;s...." like she wanted me to answer my own questions. I did realize that I would have done that anyway if she had answered.

At one point I reached out and *touched my grandma&#39;s arm*. It felt soft and wrinkled like an elderly person&#39;s arm would.

The next thing I remember doing is looking for a *mirror*. I remembered CB&#39;s experience with the mirror and wanted to try that too. 

I walked into a hallway and there was a mirror at the end of the hall. I walked to it and looked at myself. I looked pretty much the same. My eye makeup was slightly smeared under my eyes, but otherwise I looked normal. Then I tried to make myself change. And sure enough my face started twisting and changing before my eyes. I got myself looking quite deformed and ugly. I smiled and noticed that I had several *black teeth*.

I then looked at my hands. My *fingernails* were very short and dirty, but otherwise my hands looked like normal hands.

I floated down some stairs and decided to do *push-ups* at the bottom. They were completely effortless. I was wishing I could do them this easlily in real life.


I then went outside. I was between houses on a little walkway. Along the walkway were stones. I decided it would be fun to *look under the rocks* to see what *bugs*  I would find in my dream. Would there be any? Would they look like real bugs or would my mind create something completely unnatural?

So I lifted one of the rocks. Under it were several of the* spiders with white bodies and red legs*. They looked very normal.

Under the next rock were a bunch a *small black beetles*. Under the third were *pill bugs*. I thought that there were more there than probably would be normally.

Then on the edge of the rock that I was still lifting up, I saw some black legs around one of the sides. I dropped the rock, and out into a web scurried a medium sized *black widow*. I thought, "There&#39;s my black widow....they always seem to show up".


Then I went to a *playground*. I saw some kids playing on a tall rocket shaped climber. I flew over to a little boy that looked about 7 and asked him if he knew how I could fly.  He laughed and said, "I don&#39;t know."

I landed on the ground and saw a new kid walk into the playground area. I went up to him. He looked more like a nine year old. I told him, "I&#39;ll bet you can pick me up." He looked like he didn&#39;t believe me. I decided to have more fun. I picked up a little girl that looked about four and then had him pick both of us up. He could do it because I had made us both float. That was kind of fun.


Then I was flying again trying to gain speed. I saw two *jets* go by and decided to try to follow them. I kept up for a short time, then lost them.

I then tried to fly high. But every time I got to a certain height, the scenery below would start to *white out*. It was like my mind couldn&#39;t create all the detail for that much earth below me. I felt a little frustrated. I tried several times, but the same thing happened.

Sometime in here I had a false awakning. I woke up in an apartment that I believed was mine. My first thought was, "I need to write down my LD before it fades. " So I pulled out an envelope and wrote all the parts I could remember on the envelope.

Then I walked outside. All the area below the apartment had flooded. Thank goodness I was on the second floor. But then I saw some of my friends. They had an apartment on the bottom floor. They told me that their place was flooded. I felt bad for them. I then noticed that Tami had lost a lot of weight and looked really great.

Then I woke up for real.

My deram had lasted a full hour.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

The doctor said that I won&#39;t be playing this season, so no rugby even after it heals.  That&#39;s only one thing I&#39;m worried about, though - how am I going to get all my homework done with only my left hand?  :S

And the pain is on and off, it&#39;s more tense than anything.  I&#39;m taking pain medication so those are helping (and giving me some interesting dreams, too).  

And wow, another LD - maybe February is your month?  The stars and planets are aligning it seems...  :tongue2: 

I liked how you were having conversations with the children and toying with them.

Amazing, I know you&#39;re going to have another one soon.

----------


## Man of Shred

Holy Hell Twoshadows&#33; so many lucids&#33; it seems you are becoming The lucid Queen of Dreamviews.
I hate you&#33; LOL give yourself a pat on the back.

 I&#39;m lucky if i get a half decent lucid once a month. all i can say is WOW&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

CB, I hope it heals fast and that the pain is not so bad. That is really too bad about the rugby.

So you are having to do everything with your left hand? I&#39;ll bet that is really difficult. Thanks for typing this whole post for me with your left hand.    ::content::  

Maybe with some practice you&#39;ll get fairly fast.

Ranma....LOL...

I&#39;m loving it. And am really surprising myself.  :smiley:  

So it could happen to you too....


Another lucid dream</span>....

I am seeing a bit of a pattern here. Again I was awakened. I was awake between 1:30 and 4:00. As I went back to sleep I tried to WILD. I don&#39;t remember transitioning. <span style="color:#3333FF">But I remember being lucid and in a dream.

I was flying. I remembered that I really wanted to fly over Lake Powell again. I looked down and saw that I was flying over the desert, and in front of me I saw the dam and Lake. I wanted to fly under the bridge and over the dam and across the lake.

I was flying swimming style, but going faster than I have been lately. I could feel the wind and coolness of the air as I flew below the bridge and over the dam...and across the Lake.

Then somehow I was in a hallway in a high school. I saw many people walking by. I randomly chose one of the guys. I wanted him to be the one to ask my future. He ended up being fairly good looking. I pulled him aside and talked to him like I was making friends.

And at this point I think I lost lucidity because I ended up deciding to hang out with him and be his friend. I forgot to ask him the question.

I can&#39;t remember how the dream ended.

When I finally woke up, I decided not to fully wake myself up to write the dream down. I am going to have to travel in a few minutes and I didn&#39;t want to risk not going back to sleep again for the night. I had already missed a few hours by being awake.

I had another dream later about an *alligator*. I think it was inspired by Jurrasic Park.  It was on a table apparently asleep and people were studing it. But I saw its eyes open and I knew that in any minute it would start attacking people. And it did.


Edit: 

I just remembered that at one point while I was still lucid I went outdoors and thought about making a tornado appear. I remember it being a difficult decision---I wasn&#39;t sure I wanted to give up my very cute heart badge...lol. I noticed many strange looking clouds in the sky. I looked around for a tornado. I didn&#39;t see one already there, so I&#39;m thinking I didn&#39;t pursue it any further.

----------


## Twoshadows

I didn&#39;t have any LDs last night, but I did have another *tornado* dream.

I only remember the end. I was in a car driving with my* dad* (who in real life is dead--but unlike the dream about my grandma, I didn&#39;t realize that he shouldn&#39;t be there).

I looked out the car window and looked at teh strange looking clouds. Right beofre my eyes many little tornados started forming high in teh sky. I grabbed out my camera and tried to take pictures. BUt my camera didn&#39;t work properly (missed that dream sign...  :Sad:  ). I tried several times to photograph all the amazing small tornados. I was frustrated when I never could.

----------


## Man of Shred

heh, That happens to me in tornado dreams, I&#39;ll be looking at clouds and then I will see tornadoes&#33;

 Anyway, I hope I do have as many lucids soon. BTW i have a pretty strange dream with you in it. come check it out&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> heh, That happens to me in tornado dreams, I&#39;ll be looking at clouds and then I will see tornadoes&#33;
> 
>  Anyway, I hope I do have as many lucids soon. BTW i have a pretty strange dream with you in it. come check it out&#33;
> [/b]



That was cool. I just read and commented.  Yep, I hope you have a whole bunch of LDs soon.


I haven&#39;t had as many good dream the last few nights because of stress in my life. But that&#39;s mostly over and I will have about a week and a half&#39;s lull before the next "stress" will be here.


*Dream:*

The one dream I remember had something to do with a high school *reunion*. I saw several old friends. There were three guys that I was talking to. *E* (my real best freind) and two friends my mind just made up for the dream. 

At one point there was a mix up. E had invited me to go to *Sri Lanka* with him. But at the same time one of the others invited me to go to Switzerland with him. I couldn&#39;t decide, so I missed my chance to go to either.

That should have been a huge CLUE right there that I was dreaming. I would _never_ give up a chance to go to Sri Lanka, ever.

I remember giving out a lot of_ verrrrry_ long hugs in this dream. (Dream hugs feel so good, you know.)  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

I have no idea what happened to my dreams last night. I thought I had them, then *poof*....gone.


But I have been thinking all day. My sister&#39;s book inspired me to write my own story. And I have come up with what I think is a very fun idea. It is actually one that has been floating around my head for years now, but now I am pulling it all together with a few new twists. My sister is going to write hers and try to get it published. I doubt I will try to publish mine. Unlike my sister I am not a brilliant writer. But suddenly the thought of putting a story down in writing from start to finish really excites me. It&#39;s all I have been thinking about all day long. Like my sister&#39;s book, the story revolves around dreams. But that&#39;s about all they have in common.

Now I want to put all my focus into having a dream that centers around this storyline...lucid or not. I would love to meet my characters.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I spent a good part of my day writing my story. It makes me laugh. I feel like I am living in two worlds right now. I kind of like it.  :smiley:  

And guess what I am going to do for the rest of the night?

I&#39;m such a nerd  ::D:  .

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

What are you talking about?  Writing is awesome, it helps stimulate creative thought and it&#39;s a necessary skill everyone should have.

I have a past of writing and hope to incorporate it into my future somehow.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I used to write more when I was young. But it has been a long time since I have written a fictional story like this.

I am really enjoying this. Though I have gotten to a place where I am getting stuck. I&#39;m wondering if I am a little overambitious with this fairly complex story line. Time for a long walk........

Do you write fiction?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You know it.   ::D:   Not as much lately, though - been concentrating on school a lot.

----------


## Twoshadows

Very cool. Have you finished a story then?

But I understand how you really need time to focus on writing. Ever since I decided on seriously doing this it has taken a whole lot more focus that I thought.  Although I&#39;m really kind of enjoying living in that "world" right now.   ::biggrin::  

Funny thing is ever since I started, my dream recall has gone way down. Wonder if there is a connection.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another *food awareness dream* last night. I&#39;m sure I had more dreams but this is the only one I remember.

I was with my mom and she took me to some sort of meeting. After the meeting they served a dinner. I looked at what they were serving and realized that there was nothing on that plate that was raw vegan.  I remember thinking "This is the hardest part of eating this way. At home it is easy to eat this way and there are always plenty of choices. But it&#39;s hard to eat this way when you are out. No one serves that kind of food. How sad. How much healthier the world would be if they did."

I&#39;m glad the "dream me" is now becoming more health conscious....and not wanting to binge on peanut butter chocolate chip cookies, etc.

LOL....

----------


## Twoshadows

I remembered one long and two short dreams last night. Recall is not the best, yet after the last few nights I&#39;m thankful for anything.

*Dream 1:*

This was long and involved. I was being *chased*. I think a pack of raptors were after me. But then it got weird. I transformed into a large white hairy creature and was trying to get away from some security guards. 

*Dream 2:*  

Someone was teaching me some *boxing* moves.


*Dream 3:*

A small *animal/vampire creature* was sitting on my chest while I slept and sucking the blood from my cheek.   ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m going to stick this post I did on the "If your life was a Movie" thread here in my DJ. I&#39;m kind of tidy and like my stuff all in one spot. This was a fun little activity.  :tongue2:  


Haha....I must live in another world because I don&#39;t recognise the majority of the songs people have listed.

But anyway, this seemed like fun, so I had to do it. My results:


[OPENING CREDITS]: Hello, I love you--The Doors

[WAKING UP]: I&#39;m about to Come Alive ---Train (haha..I guess that&#39;s a pretty appropriate title for a waking up song)

[FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL]: Signs of Love --Moby

[FALLING IN LOVE]: Muzzle--Smashing Pumpkins

[FIGHT SONG]: Closure--Chevelle

[BREAKING UP]: Steady as She Goes--Raconteurs

[PROM]: Angel--Jimi Hendrix

[MENTAL BREAKDOWN]: Hummingbirds--Venus Hum

[DRIVING]: Don&#39;t Fear the Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult 

[FLASHBACK]: Can&#39;t Stand Losing you--The Police

[WEDDING]: If I were you--Hoobastank

[BIRTH OF CHILD]: Drowning Man--U2

[FINAL BATTLE]: Love and Peace... or Else--U2

[DEATH SCENE]: Bittersweet Symphony--The Verve

[FUNERAL SONG]: Too Old to Rock and Roll--Jethro Tull ( I would think so....  And no I didn&#39;t fake this one.)

[END CREDITS]: Star Wars Theme--John Williams (how goofy is that for my ending credits)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hey, that looks like fun.  You know, I&#39;ve always wanted to plan this out for the movie I&#39;m going to make about my life when I&#39;m older.  Yes, that&#39;s right, I&#39;m gonna write a screenplay autobiography.   :tongue2: 

Funny thing is, I&#39;m not even joking.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, that looks like fun[/b]



Yeah it was, actually. I don&#39;t often do that sort of thing, but occasionally they appeal, so I do. And you do realize that the songs were placed there randomly. If I got to choose the songs and order it would have ended up quite a bit different....  ::content::  

You should try it if you have time. It&#39;s in "The Lounge".





> I&#39;ve always wanted to plan this out for the movie I&#39;m going to make about my life when I&#39;m older. Yes, that&#39;s right, I&#39;m gonna write a screenplay autobiography. 
> 
> Funny thing is, I&#39;m not even joking. [/b]



 Cool. You seem very ambitious. I think that&#39;s great.  


*Dreams:*

I know I dreamed last night. I have this vague memory of being at *Disneyland* with family members. It seems like my Aunt was somewhere in this dream. Maybe it will come to me.

I&#39;m up early. I don&#39;t have to be up until 6:15 this morning (It&#39;s 5:30 here). Maybe if I go back to bed for the next 45 minutes I can squeeze out a little LD.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey CB, I had a mini dream about you. As usual, when I have this sort of dream, I have been reading the board right before bed.

*Dream 1.*  

Being the first dream of the night it was short and without detail. But I do remember it was about *CB*. FOr some reason I was holding these *keys* (car keys?) that belonged to CB. There were several keys on a greenish colored key chain. I remember setting them down on my kitchen counter by a blue cup.

And that&#39;s it....LOL......

*Dream 2:*

Another *food awareness* dream. I was in a big auditorium-type building with all these people. It was like some sort of seminar. Before it started some people were passing around *popcorn and potato chips*. They passed a box that contained both to me. I set it on the chair next to me. At on point I reached over and picked up a potato chip and started to eat it. Then I suddenly realized that I shouldn&#39;t be eating it. So I pushed the box away from me.


*Dream 3:*


A WILD within a dream....</span>

I was on a football field for some non-sports event. I was talking to a black girl who in the dream was my friend. I was suddenly feeling kind of tired. I told her,  "Hey--this would be a great time to WILD."

<span style="color:#3333FF">So I stood there and relaxed and focused-- and felt myself leave my body. As I started to float I remember thinking, "Hey, I did it-- I&#39;m dreaming&#33; I have never done it like this before."

I started flying. I was no longer in the football field, but by some red cliffs. I started flying up the cliffs staying very low, almost skimming the cliffs. 

I remember realizing that I was still very aware of my "real" body still standing in the field. Although I was flying I still very aware of my arms hanging by my sides in what I thought was real-life.

Because of this I reached out with my dream hands and ran my hands up and down my arms that were stretched out in front of me as I flew. That helped me feel more part of the Lucid Dream. I flew up the mountian and then I started worrying abut my body left in the field so I flew back down and back into my body.

I "awoke" back in the field and was then excited to tell my freind what had happened.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven&#39;t posted pictures for a while. Just thought I&#39;d add a few that were taken in some of my favorite places to visit.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

So there&#39;s where my keys went.   ::D: 

And WOW.  I absolutely _love_ that first picture - I&#39;m a sucker for scenery, and that just feels like an ultimate panoramic shot.  Are you a photographer?   :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Holy _crap_....I mean...the rest are awesome but _damn_, the last one doesn&#39;t even look real.  ::shock:: 

That&#39;s some good damn photography, right there. That sky looks completely superimposed. Wow. Seriously. I&#39;m jealous.

----------


## Twoshadows

> And WOW.  I absolutely _love_ that first picture - I&#39;m a sucker for scenery, and that just feels like an ultimate panoramic shot.  Are you a photographer?  
> [/b]



If "photographer" means "someone who takes dozens of pictures every day" then yes I am.  :smiley:  It&#39;s a hobby (obsession). I even take my camera on my daily walks with my dog....just in case the clouds or shadows are just right, etc.

And the Grand Canyon...you almost can&#39;t take a bad picture there. The place is incredible.






> Holy _crap_....I mean...the rest are awesome but _damn_, the last one doesn&#39;t even look real. 
> 
> That&#39;s some good damn photography, right there. That sky looks completely superimposed. Wow. Seriously. I&#39;m jealous.
> [/b]



That was the most amazing sky that day. The clouds were perfect. I&#39;ve got more of the clouds. I&#39;ll have to upload and post more. That night turned into the most beautiful sunset of my entire life, I think.

That picture was taken in the late afternoon...and when the sun gets low the colors of the rocks get extremely vivid...and the water gets dark. Wonderful contrasts.

Thanks for the comments guys. I don&#39;t do alot with my pictures, so it&#39;s nice to get some feedback.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay....here are the cloud pictures from the same day ( as I mentioned above). It was totally unreal. I don&#39;t know if I have ever seen clouds or a sunset quite like this. Glad I had my camera, even though the pictures don&#39;t do it justice.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

.......Amazing.  :Eek:

----------


## NeAvO

Great pics  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey there&#33; how&#39;s the Lucid Queen doing these days? sweet effin pics by the way&#33;

 and congrats on another lucid&#33;

----------


## oneironut

I don&#39;t think anybody&#39;s used spectacular yet so...SPECTACULAR photos&#33;

I just love the desert.   ::content::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Holy.  Those last two of the clouds are insane&#33;  I love sunset pictures and the way they make the sky look like it&#39;s on fire.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow......

Thanks for the comments, Oneironaut, NeAvO, Ranma, oneironut, and CB. Like I said before I take them, and then they just sit on my computer and do nothing except occasionally get to be my wallpaper. So besides emailing a few to my mom, I don&#39;t usually share them. So really, thanks for making me feel like I&#39;m a good photographer. But actually, the trick is just to visit places that make taking beautiful photographs easy......and never go anywhere without a camera.







> I just love the desert. [/b]



 So do I. It can be so diverse and beautiful.







> how&#39;s the Lucid Queen doing these days? [/b]



Well, I&#39;m feeling pretty good at this moment. Thanks for asking.  Not sure about Lucid "Queen"....but I try my best....    ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

My recall has been down a bit the last couple of days. 

Last night the only dream I remember had something to do with cinnamon rolls and me not eating them. 

Funny that I am still having food dreams. I really don&#39;t have food cravings anymore. 

Oh well.

I need to really start focusing on the Task this month (too bad this one doesn&#39;t really excite me...). Then I need to try other goals and experiments while Lucid. I&#39;d love another month like the last one.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, CB has inspired me to get out the guitar again.

It felt go good to have it in my hands once again. 

So I sat there and played everything that I could remember.

When those 30 seconds were over, I decided to do with it what I do best.

So I took a few pictures of it.  ::D:  





And then I noticed how well it reflected so:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Woo. All black. Sexay.  ::cooler:: 

Nice wammy bar, too. I could really use one of those.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Woo. All black. Sexay. 
> 
> Nice wammy bar, too. I could really use one of those.
> [/b]



Well, actually it is midnight blue. Still Sexay??

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hehe, I like it.  What make is it?

<-- Also digs the whammy bar.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, actually it is midnight blue. Still Sexay??
> [/b]



Even Sexaier, actually, blue being my favorite color.  :Hi baby: 

I couldn&#39;t tell at first but, now that you mention it, I see the blue. Very nice&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hehe, I like it.  What make is it?
> 
> <-- Also digs the whammy bar.
> [/b]








> Even Sexaier, actually, blue being my favorite color. 
> 
> I couldn&#39;t tell at first but, now that you mention it, I see the blue. Very nice&#33;
> [/b]



It is a Charvel. It&#39;s a pretty nice guitar. At least it used to sound really nice when my friends played it. I&#39;m assuming it would still sound nice if I ever learned how to play it right.   :smiley:  

Yeah, the whammy bar is fun. I mean I can have fun with that without even being able to play well. Just play a chord and  Waah...waah...wah...wah...


This one shows the back



This is the whole thing--taken before I wiped the finger prints off.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You know, in my opinion, guitar is a lot more satisfying when you teach it to yourself.  Do you know how to read tabs?

I&#39;ve been playing for two years and am completely self-taught.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> You know, in my opinion, guitar is a lot more satisfying when you teach it to yourself. Do you know how to read tabs?
> 
> I&#39;ve been playing for two years and am completely self-taught. [/b]



 I&#39;m not sure if I can read tabs or not. I think my friends tried to teach me. But I haven&#39;t tried for a long time.

That&#39;s great that you taught yourself. I really would love to be able to do that, since my schedule is sometimes crazy, and I would be able to practice a lot some weeks and a whole lot less other times.

But I seem to need somewhere to start. I&#39;m guessing that there are a lot of sites that teach guitar online if I am serious.

Where did you start?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I started with tabs, they seemed really confusing at first, but I eventually caught on.  Only downside is the timing, but if you&#39;re motivated enough you&#39;ll catch on to it.  

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com is the site I always go to.  If you want, I can PM you with how to read tabs.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> If you want, I can PM you with how to read tabs. [/b]



 Sure, I will take any help offered....  :smiley:  
Thanks

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hopefully these&#39;ll help too.  ::wink:: 

EyeGuitar lesson:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQgcSrat2w...ted&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqFC-udzgOs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQwAiX5lWvU...ted&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2KG_-um588...ted&search=
Greensleaves - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BOPQl8fE_4...ted&search=

Austrailian Guitar Lessons:
Holding the guitar - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qex7j9QTxhk
A Chord - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMplKsUJYoc...ted&search=
D Chord / Tension, Release - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QS2i_64MAw...ted&search=
G and C chords - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN_ygdk60IM...ted&search=
B Major and F Major - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29o31pI0sKI...ted&search=
A Minor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnWL7S6q2MU...ted&search=
D Minor 0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdhwbGtn8jI...ted&search=
B Minor, C Minor, F Minor, G Minor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge4qvhxnxLA...ted&search=
Bar Chords, pt 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPKovvOCiY8...ted&search=
Bar Chords, pt 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBauDaxYwFI...ted&search=

C Major Scale Exercise:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT06HdzBsnU

Chord Transition
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=48...on%22&hl=en

Song Writing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-MmaK43A0w

Strum Technique:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmj8SlpcIHI

Sites:
www.guitar.com
www.australianguitarlessons.com
www.thenextlevel.com

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey--you guys are great. I should have known there was this kind of stuff available on the internet.

Awesome.

Just needed friends to point me in the right direction. But if I actually do this I&#39;m sure I will be asking you personal questions about this, too. So I hope you don&#39;t mind.

Thanks.

But my fingers are already feeling it. I actually played longer than 30 seconds. After about 10 minutes I had to stop because my fingers were starting to feel like they were cut at the tips.

OUCH&#33;

I&#39;m going to have to toughen them all up.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, you should see the calluses on my fingers - nice little reminders that I&#39;m an aspiring musician.   :wink2: 

I think me, O, and ranma could be your mentors.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, you should see the calluses on my fingers - nice little reminders that I&#39;m an aspiring musician. [/b]



 That&#39;s great. Oh, and I&#39;ll have to cut my fingernails. Now when I do that, I will definitley be committing myself.






> I think me, O, and ranma could be your mentors. [/b]



I&#39;d love that. But just let me know when I become annoying.....  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

It won&#39;t happen.  I think I speak for O (and ranma, if he&#39;s down for this idea) when I say that we&#39;re here to help.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks. And yeah, Ranma is really good. I&#39;ll be grateful for any suggestions/help.

Tomorrow...  *Guitar: Day 1.*

I look forward to it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It won&#39;t happen.  I think I speak for O (and ranma, if he&#39;s down for this idea) when I say that we&#39;re here to help.
> [/b]



Aboslutely.

As a matter of fact, _we&#39;ll_ probably be the annoying ones, when we start nagging you, to no end, about how your progress is going.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey&#33; That&#39;s a sweet guitar&#33; very gorgeous&#33; you should get a friend to take a picture of you posing with the guitar. do some poses&#33;. now THAT would be sexay&#33; keep within reason tho  :tongue2: 


 Of course I&#39;m down to coach&#33; I once tried to teach a friend how to strum and hold a pic comfortably. At first i thought my advice didn&#39;t get through to him. months later i seen him and he actually thanked me for taking the time to show him stuff. He said my advice helped him over a learning curve. so hopefully i can be just as helpfull.

 for starters spend MORE than 30 seconds each guitar lesson LOL. an hour or a few a day will be beneficial. your fingers might hurt for a while, but that&#39;s good, &#39;cause you will build callouses. Allow your fingers to become stronger until  all you have to do is place your fingers down without much effort and you&#39;ll fret it perfectly&#33;

 Get a chord book with photos on how to fret chords. Pick a style and a few songs you want to learn and learn to play them well. Even if you start out playing "mary had a little lamb" or some other simple song, will be good for building a foundation for guitar skills. the main thing is to build that foundation thoroughly. when you learn to play something well you immidieately start to think. "this is fun&#33; i wonder _what_ i should learn _next_". builds confidence.

 Learn to read tabs as CB said. It&#39;s easy, you have each string and the Number of the fret in which to place your fingers. I sure hope you can count :tongue2:  &#39;cause that&#39;s all it really requires&#33;

 when strumming chords. pick from the elbow. when doing more lead type of stuff pick from the wrist&#33; if your wrist or arm feels tired or painfull in the middle of a session. STOP&#33; you don&#39;t want to injure yourself&#33;

 oh and get onto youtube and watch some videos of some guitarists or bands you like. pay close attention to their habits. How they pick, how they hold it, how they move their fingers etc. It&#39;s ok to model them. you&#39;ll notice how each guitarist has his/her own style. model them until you develop your own comfortable style.

 That&#39;s all i can think of right now, to start out. Todays lesson will cost &#036;50&#33;  :tongue2:  kidding... oh and have FUN&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I feel very lucky to know people like you guys.

Thanks *Ranma*. Great suggestions.

Funny you mention posing for pictures with the guitar. Back when I first got it, that&#39;s what it was used most for. I liked to take pictures back then too, and all my friends wanted the guitar in the pictures with them. It was the favorite prop. I have dozens of goofy guitar pictures in a box somewhere. My personal favorite was to jump with the guitar....LOL. So maybe one of these days I will get in that silly mood again and start jumping...  :smiley:   If any turn out decent, I&#39;ll post them.....(maybe).


*Guitar: Day 1 (so far).*


So *CB*, I have practiced your little thing over and over. Now here&#39;s a question. Do you pick with your thumb or with a pick? I got it down with my thumb. But adding the pick is a lot harder. That will need a bit more practice. Is it better to _always_ practice with a pick?

And *Oneironaut*: I have checked out several of your links and have found them to be very helpful.

I have also just gone over and reviewed the basic chords and going from one chord to another as fluently as possible. Still can use a lot of practice there.





*Dream:*

I slept terrible. The only thing I remember was an early dream where I was sitting around a large table with some editors... and Stephen Glass, I think.  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> _Originally posted by Twoshadows_
> *Do you pick with your thumb or with a pick? I got it down with my thumb. But adding the pick is a lot harder. That will need a bit more practice. Is it better to always practice with a pick?*



You should always try and play it with the pick, because eventually when you start playing faster, more difficult things, you&#39;re going to need to know how to use one.  You can always learn to fingerpick for certain songs, too (the process of using all your fingers to pluck strings).  It may seem tough at first, but it will quickly become second nature.  Just keep a strong grip on the pick without tensing up your wrist/forearm.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I&#39;ll use the pick from now on.  But when I strum with it, it sounds so...rattley--like it&#39;s making too much noise against the strings. Is it always like that? Or am I doing it wrong? Does it have to do with the grip? (Or am I even explaining that clearly?)

Yes, I&#39;d love to get to the point where I can fingerpick.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

There&#39;s a couple of possibilities that explain the &#39;rattling&#39; - you might not be pressing down hard enough; your fingers might be grazing the other strings; or you may be strumming too hard/soft.

See if any of those are the case and get back to me.   ::D:   I hope it helps.

----------


## Twoshadows

I feel like these are the "moron " questions, because they are so basic.

So when I strum with the pick, do I hold the pick perpendicular to the strings? Or tilt it back and forth as I strum up and down? Make sense?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I tilt back and forth as I&#39;m strumming. Even if I&#39;m playing fast, I&#39;ll always pivot just a little bit.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, thanks, O. I&#39;ll try it again. Maybe that will help with the "rattle".

And I&#39;ll also try what you said CB.

----------


## Man of Shred

good points guys. That sucks your dreams weren&#39;t more eventfull. hopefully tonight they may be MORE exciting. they may even have a giggle attatched to them  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay.  *Guitar Day 1. (conclusion)*

I played on and off all day. I would say I spent at least two full hours of playing and another hour at least watching and reading guitar related stuff online. It could be more. I didn&#39;t time myself. I worked on CBs piece and chords.

I found a Youtube video of "the next level guitar" guy (I think that&#39;s what he&#39;s called---Oneironaut gave me a link to this guy) where he teaches the chords to Hey Jude. So I was working on that. My hardest chord transistion at this point is the D to G. I always have a pause between the two. And I&#39;m having to look at my fingers the whole time still. In know--this is day one--what am I expecting to be able to do?


*Goals:* Improvement on what I am working on. Smoother transitions. Better picking and strumming. Feeling more comfortable and confindent. Tougher fingertips. To spend an hour a day on guitar.






> good points guys. That sucks your dreams weren&#39;t more eventfull. hopefully tonight they may be MORE exciting. they may even have a giggle attatched to them [/b]



 Yeah, i was so sure I would have had guitar themed dreams the last two nights, and maybe even some nice DV member dreams seeing that I am talking to you guys a lot. But for the most part no. I did have a very very short dream with CB as I was drifting off to sleep (almost one of those "audio  dreams", yet there was a brief picture with it).

*(Mini) Dream 1:*

Before I share the dream, remember how sometimes when I am lucid I rub my hands quicky over each arm to help with lucidity. This dream was related to that.

I was standing next to *CB*. I was rubbing my hand quickly up and down one of his arms, and I was saying, "Are you _sure_ you can&#39;t feel that?"

And that was it. It was the kind of dream, if I had been more deeply asleep, that could have turned lucid. It had that feel. It was almost like I was trying to decide if we were dream sharing (he would have been able to feel my hand) or if he were just a DC (apparently the case here).

*Other dreams:*


The rest of the dreams were boing.  One had to do with driving in the rain and trying to meet up with someone. In another I was at this sort of convention. There were booths set up in the vey large building. I found this booth that had interesting little games each in a little tin. I decided to get three.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Guitar, day 2:*

Practiced a full hour. Worked on the same things but tried to improve. Also worked on chord changes without looking. I&#39;m getting better. Still having the hardest trouble with the D to G and back.

Overall, I&#39;m amazed at how much more comfortable the guitar feels in my hands than even yesterday. Man, if I put even this much into every day, just think how I will be doing in three weeks from now...or three months.......three _years_? It&#39;s actually a very exciting thought.


*Goals for dreaming:*

I will have a lucid dream this week. I will attempt the *Lucid Tasks*.

I also want to have a *guitar dream* where I can play really well.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay....I have totally NOT earned my new avatar. But I want a reminder each time I am on site that this is what I want to become.

My fingers are sore. The picture doesn&#39;t show how they feel unfortunately. But it does show that I need to use some lotion so my skin isn&#39;t so dry...  :smiley:  



My dream recall has gone down. I realize that I have not taken my vitamins regularly for a little while. I&#39;ll start up again and see if that helps. And I&#39;ll try to figure out if there are other factors that could be affecting my recall. After that wonderful few weeks in February that spoiled me, I don&#39;t like waking up in the morning not only not having any lucid dreams, but not even being able to remember a single dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah it happens to the best of us&#33; nice pics BTW. you even got that "I&#39;m a hardcore rocker that doesn&#39;t need to smile" look goin on. NICE&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah it happens to the best of us&#33; nice pics BTW. you even got that "I&#39;m a hardcore rocker that doesn&#39;t need to smile" look goin on. NICE&#33;
> [/b]



I told you, I&#39;ve had practice with this sort of thing.  ::D:  

Now I just need to learn how to play. Might help.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, if my fingers weren&#39;t sore enough I had to go and slice open my pinky fingertip while cutting open an avacado. Well, at least it is just my pinky. I haven&#39;t tried to play since I cut it. But, ouch, I cut it good.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha @ that avatar. Very nice.

Twoshadows&#39; sexay points - Level Up&#33;&#33;  ::chuckle:: 

Nice battle scars, too. Heh.

And "damn" at slicing the pinky. That sucks.
Oh well, time to give that ring finger some overtime on the guitar&#33;  ::content:: 

[Edit: Ooh, which brings me to the question: Do you use your pinky for those hard-to-reach frets, or just slide with your ring finger?]

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha @ that avatar. Very nice.[/b]



Haha...thank you.







> [Edit: Ooh, which brings me to the question: Do you use your pinky for those hard-to-reach frets, or just slide with your ring finger?][/b]



Oh, I won&#39;t be doing any of that until day 7 or 8. 

And it appears that I will be sliding with my ring finger.

----------


## packmania

Wow so there are a few guitarists on here&#33;

I taught myself and have been playing on and off for probably close to ten years.

With those chord transitions twoshadows, it just takes lots of practice. It takes practice to develop the muscles of the hand to make the strange movements associated with playing guitar and to move quickly and smoothly. Stick with it and you&#39;ll notice that it will feel more and more comfortable and natural.

Also playing scales up and down the strings is good exercise for the fingers and wrist and also for your picking hands coordination.

I love my guitar, and the feeling you get when you are playing a song you love, where you don&#39;t have to think about playing is priceless. You feel like the guitar is an extension of your body and you can channel your emotion through it...   ::bigteeth::  Definately worth the effort.

Hope some of this is helpful.

p.s. some really cool dreams in here&#33; I really liked the low canyon flying&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

*Packmania*, thanks for stopping in here and offering support. I appreciate it. Yes, I really look forward to the days when I pick up the guitar and am just able to play without giving it much thought. And when my fingers know just where to go and I don&#39;t have to look. Ahh...that will be nice.

Thanks for reading.

*Guitar day 3:*

I did not met my goal yesterday. i only got in about 20 minutes of practice in before my piny finger bothered me too much. I tried to work through the pain, but I guess I&#39;m not very good at that. It was one of those cuts where it actually never stopped hurting the whole day long. It was all throbby and halfway numb down the side of the finger, yet very painful. Today, on the other hand, it is much much better. I hope playing doesn&#39;t bother it. I&#39;ll try to make up for it.


*Dreams:*

Wow. I took my vitamins yesterday and I had five dreams. Could it be that simple?


*Dream 1:*

I was at the La Brea Tar Pits museum. And we were looking at all the skeletons of mammoths and other large prehistorc animals. At one point the group I was with went into one of the back rooms. It was cluttered with lots of old strange things. Jeff reached out and grabbed an old mummified head, and as he stuck his hand into its mouth, all this gross slime came out. 


*Dream 2:*

I was walking (or driving) with my mom down the street when we saw a lady laying by the side of the road. There was also a baby laying there and a tipped over stroller. We stopped and went to help. We got there the same time as another lady who had apparently seen here earlier and had stopped at the store to bring her a blanket and food. But when we got to the lady, she sat up and said that she didn&#39;t need help. That she was just sleeping. She then got up and left.

We decided to go with the lady to a hopsital nearby to donate the items that she had gotten for the lady.

I remember talking to a black boy who was laying in a hospital bed.


*Dream3:*

I was trying to get on *DreamViews,* but there was a problem with my computer. My emails said I had PMs from Oneironaut, CB, and Ranma, and I wanted to read them. I somehow was able to print out the messages and read them. But they never showed up on the computer.


*Dream4:*

I was visiting a friend who had found a *triceratops skull* in the desert mountains in Southern Utah. He had it in his back yard. I was so fascinated with it. I had my camera nad was trying to take pictures, but my camera wasn&#39;t working (missed that dream sign). Finally I realized that I had in in video mode. After that I took some pictures, but I was still concerned that my camera wasn&#39;t feeling quite right.

*Dream 5:*

Finally a guitar themed dream. I was finally able to get  on Dream Views. I saw that *CB* had posted that he had rerecorded his song *"Leaving"* on a new guitar that he had recently gotten. The quality was excellent. (I can still hear this in my head, CB.) The tempo was slowed down a bit. And the gutiar was much heavier. CB&#39;s voice was similar to the Linkin Park singer&#39;s voice, especially when he belts out a chorus. I remember thinking , "Wow...this is some good stuff."

Haha...CB...I just heard the future of your song.  :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That&#39;s awesome - maybe this&#39;ll be the heavier version that I&#39;ll release.   :tongue2:   Oh, by the way, we&#39;re recording Leaving at school in the studio, completely with drums and a lead guitarist.  It&#39;s going to be insane.

I&#39;m glad I made an appearance.   :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

haha i had a bit of a strange, but funny dream with you in it. check it out&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> That&#39;s awesome - maybe this&#39;ll be the heavier version that I&#39;ll release.    Oh, by the way, we&#39;re recording Leaving at school in the studio, completely with drums and a lead guitarist.  It&#39;s going to be insane.
> 
> I&#39;m glad I made an appearance.  
> [/b]



That is so cool. Let us know how it goes. I&#39;d love to hear the completed version. When is this going to happen?






> haha i had a bit of a strange, but funny dream with you in it. check it out&#33;
> [/b]



I just did... and commented. It&#39;s always fun to be dreamed about.   ::content::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> That is so cool. Let us know how it goes. I&#39;d love to hear the completed version. When is this going to happen?[/b]



It should be complete by tomorrow.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It should be complete by tomorrow.[/b]



That soon? I hadn&#39;t realized that you started. So how is it? Do you like the way it is turning out?

Will you be able to post it?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, we started recording today, laid down the main guitar track, and kinda played with things around to see what we&#39;d get.  Tomorrow we&#39;re doing drums, vocals, and lead guitar - we put a massive solo in, too, haha... it started off with 8 bars, but my friend didn&#39;t recognize the part we were in so it carried off to 16.   :tongue2:   Oh, well.

And of course it&#39;ll be posted.

----------


## Twoshadows

> And of course it&#39;ll be posted.[/b]



Great. I look forward to it&#33;

Okay. I am up in the middle of the night again (been awake since about 3:30). I finally decided to come out and post the dreams that I remember and afterwards maybe I can WBTB and have an LD. I did taek my vitamins again yesterday and I remember two pretty vivid dreams.

*Dream 1:*

I&#39;m not sure how this one started. I was with my childhood friend M. We were both in trouble with the law and were about to be *executed*. We had been told to go to the library and there we would have our heads chopped off.

I remember going into the library and showing the librarian the offical papers that showed my sentence. She told me that there would be a little wait as there was already a man out back getting his head chopped off.

So I sat with M out in front of the library waiting. As I waited I thought about what was about to happen to me. I was suddenly horrified by the thought that there was a man out in back of the library getting his head chopped off at this moment. I wondered how well they would clean up afterward. Would it be a sickening bloody mess when they took me out back? Would the body ...and head still be there.  Would I freak out? And what would they do with _my_ body. I hoped no one would have to see it. I started feeling very depressed.


 I thought back at how I had gotten myself into this horrible mess. It was over some kind of debt. But it wasn&#39;t my debt. I had cosigned for something. This wasn&#39;t my fault. I shouldn&#39;t have to be here paying the price. This really wasn&#39;t fair. I needed more time. I had to get out of there.

I suddenly stood up. I told M I wasn&#39;t going to wait here to be executed. I was going to leave. I asked her to come with me. She told me she didn&#39;t feel like she could leave, that it wasn&#39;t the right thing for her to do.

I felt bad, but I knew I had to get out of there now. So I drove off. I went home to my mom&#39;s. I told her the situation. I told her that since I was a fugitve I couldn&#39;t stay with her. We treid to come up with a plce I could go.


*Dream 2:*

It started out like I was watching a TV game show where it shows the prizes people have won. It showed the Disneyland Hotel. And I felt jealous because I wanted to stay there. Then it pulled back and showed the ocean.

I saw people about to parasail. I felt even more envious. As I watched the people I imagined what it would be like to parasail--to suddenly be whisked high over the ocean. 

As I thought that it actually started to happen. I was suddenly soaring over the ocean. It felt wonderful. I slowly glided back into the water.

I realized that I had my purse with me. I must have realized on some level that this was a dream, becasue I remember just dropping my purse into the water saying to myself that it wouldn&#39;t matter. That I wouldn&#39;t actually lose it.

I then noticed BP in the water. I swam over to him. He looked gorgeous. I knew he worked out in real life, but now I could see that he was more muscular than ever. He was just bulging with muscle (something that in real life wouldn&#39;t appeal as much--but in the dream _totally_ turned me on). I swam up to him and put my arms round his neck and kind of sat in his arms. I couldn&#39;t keep my hands off him. I had to keep touching his biceps, chest, neck...  And he didn&#39;t seem to mind.

We finally came out of the water and were standing at the shore. I looked up into his face, and I just had to kiss him. So I brought my lips to his. It was the kind of kiss that makes you feel dizzy. It was wonderful. I didn&#39;t want it to end. But then I realized that we were still covered with salt water. I told him I thought we should shower....

Unfortunately that&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Guitar day 4 and 5:* I&#39;m still trying to get in as much practice as I can. Yesterday I only got in a half hour. Today--I actually have no idea since I forgot to time it, but I would say over forty minutes so far. And I am going to play a bit more before bed. 

One of the things I did today was just to over the D to G (and back) transition again and again. It sounds boring (and it was, a little) but after about five or six minutes I was noticably faster. One of my problems is that I learned those with the wrong fingering. And it is taking a while to get used to the more common fingering. But I&#39;m getting there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Dream 1:*
> 
> I&#39;m not sure how this one started. I was with my childhood friend M. We were both in trouble with the law and were about to be *executed*. We had been told to go to the library and there we would have our heads chopped off.
> [/b]



Ugh....damn, that would be _horrible_. I don&#39;t think I could have sat around and waited for that, either.  ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ugh....damn, that would be _horrible_. I don&#39;t think I could have sat around and waited for that, either. 
> [/b]



I know. I&#39;m really not sure why I was so calm and matter-of-fact about it at the beginning. I really have no desire to die.  ::|:   Oh, well, at least I had a good dream next.  ::-P:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I know. I&#39;m really not sure why I was so calm and matter-of-fact about it at the beginning. I really have no desire to die.   Oh, well, at least I had a good dream next. 
> [/b]



Hahaha. Truuuu.  ::goodjob2:: 





> I couldn&#39;t keep my hands off him. I had to keep touching his biceps, chest, neck...  And he didn&#39;t seem to mind.
> [/b]



Damn...who _would?_  :Hi baby: 
Rofl.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks O....

*Dream 1:*

This was actually a long involved dream. But since it was at the beginning of the night most details are gone. I do remember I was being haunted by a ghost. I was trying to solve the mystery of who it was the ghost of. It seems like I was able to find out clues from a very old yearbook. And I was calling him my *"yearbook ghost"*. There were parts of the dreams that were actually kind of scary.

*Dream 2:*  

I was at my *aunt&#39;s house*. My dad who is dead was there too. This dream is very fuzzy. I remember at one point being on the porch and there was a small talking animal with me (beaver maybe?). There were also a plate of cookies on the porch. I pushed them away.

*Dream 3:*

My sister wanted me to watch this* DVD* of hers. I didn&#39;t want to watch it, so we argued. (Funny...my sister and I never argue in real life.)

----------


## eppy

> Okay.  *Guitar Day 1. (conclusion)*
> 
> I played on and off all day. I would say I spent at least two full hours of playing and another hour at least watching and reading guitar related stuff online. It could be more. I didn&#39;t time myself. I worked on CBs piece and chords.
> 
> I found a Youtube video of "the next level guitar" guy (I think that&#39;s what he&#39;s called---Oneironaut gave me a link to this guy) where he teaches the chords to Hey Jude. So I was working on that. My hardest chord transistion at this point is the D to G. I always have a pause between the two. And I&#39;m having to look at my fingers the whole time still. In know--this is day one--what am I expecting to be able to do?
> *Goals:* Improvement on what I am working on. Smoother transitions. Better picking and strumming. Feeling more comfortable and confindent. Tougher fingertips. To spend an hour a day on guitar.
>  Yeah, i was so sure I would have had guitar themed dreams the last two nights, and maybe even some nice DV member dreams seeing that I am talking to you guys a lot. But for the most part no. I did have a very very short dream with CB as I was drifting off to sleep (almost one of those "audio  dreams", yet there was a brief picture with it).
> 
> *(Mini) Dream 1:*
> ...



thats cool, i sometimes use next level guitar vids on youtube. i also use ultimate-guitar.com tabs. i&#39;ve been playing for 2 years on and off.

----------


## Twoshadows

> thats cool, i sometimes use next level guitar vids on youtube. i also use ultimate-guitar.com tabs. i&#39;ve been playing for 2 years on and off.
> [/b]



Hey eppy, thanks for stopping in. Another guitar player--very cool.

 I can&#39;t wait until I can say I&#39;ve played the guitar for two years. I&#39;m guessing I&#39;ll sound a lot better than I do now.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Guitar day 6*: So far I have only gotten to play for about ten minutes. It&#39;s been a crazy busy day. But it&#39;s one of those days where I feel really happy that I got through  and everything went well.

Okay, I am about to ramble so everyone can stop reading this if they want.  :smiley:  

Yesterday I was suddenly feeling a little overwhelmed  when I realized how much there is to learn on the guitar and far I have to go. So I made myself do some positive thinking. One of the youtube guys (I think the Australian guy) said how thinking positive can help you and when you feel discouraged to just think of past successes. So that&#39;s what I decided to do. Here goes:

Almost a year ago I heard about lucid dreaming for the first time. I was determined to learn how to do it.  I read about it, thought about it, and wrote in my journal almost daily. And even though I am not the world&#39;s best LDer I still feel like I have gotten to a point where I am very happy about it.

A little over two months ago when I first started researching raw food diets, I thought that although it sounded great, there was no way in the world that I could follow such a restrictive diet, no matter how healthy it was. But I have now gone over two months and haven&#39;t gone off it at all. And I feel so good I want to keep this up indefinitely.

A few years ago when I decided to learn how to wood carve, I practiced until I was able to make some nice looking things.

And I could go on....


So I have proved to myself that I can do something if I want to badly enough. Even things that are not easy. So if I want to learn how to play guitar, I will learn how to play guitar. And if I want to finish my story I can do that too. I just have to decide that I am going to do them.

So even though I am only at day 6 and feel like I&#39;m getting no where, I do realize that time will pass, and just like the eating plan, I will suddenly look back and realize that I have two months behind me. Then it will be a year. (I mean it&#39;s hard to believe that I have been LDing for almost a year.)

Time passes, and if we are doing what we need to do each day, then the changes and improvements will happen. It will all build and suddenly what started as something small will become something great.


So that is my little pep talk to myself this evening....  ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So that is my little pep talk to myself this evening.... 
> [/b]



And it&#39;s a good one, because it&#39;s absolutely true.

Funny thing too because (I don&#39;t know if you saw it or not but) I was just posting to CB about how it sucks _waiting_ to get better. It really does. But sometimes you have to just stop and realize that it&#39;s _always_ sucked, waiting to get better...and yet...you get better. It&#39;s just something that happens over time. 
It&#39;s like watching the clock at the end of a long day at work. If you sit there micro-managing every waking second, waiting for the proverbial 5 o&#39;clock, it&#39;s going to take eons to get there. But, nevertheless, time _will_ pass. 5 o&#39;clock will eventually get there, and you&#39;ll be like "Whew. Glad that&#39;s over. On to something new."  ::wink:: 

The best thing to do is just keep up with what you&#39;re doing, let the clock wind down without staring at it, and before you know it, it&#39;ll be 5:07.  ::happy::

----------


## Twoshadows

And thank you, O for _your_ pep talk.   ::content::  

Yeah. It is hard to wait for things like this. We are so used to living in a society where things happen so fast. Sometimes it&#39;s hard to accept that some things just take Time. But if we decide it&#39;s worth it we&#39;ll stick with it and it will happen.

See, my first thought when you mentioned what you had been saying to CB was--"But Oneironaut is _already_ good. It shouldn&#39;t be as hard for him to wait." But then I immediately took that back, because I understand that learning is infinite. If we are smart, we will realize that we can always learn more or get better at something. But at the same time, we should be content if we are doing everything "today" that needs to be done to get there. We can&#39;t beat ourselves up because we are not where we want to be two years from now.

I think what will help me is to set small goals--things that I can accomplish in a week or a month.

I should look forward to the future, but not become overwhelmed by it.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That&#39;s good thinking - I couldn&#39;t really add anything if I wanted to, you guys covered it.  

The one thing that I found myself doing is to just have that constant mindset that I&#39;m learning a skill.  I never compared myself to other guitarists, and just played at my own pace until I developed certain song structures.  For instance, the first song I _ever_ learned was the infamous Stairway to Heaven, which I got the structure of done in the first week.  However, I kept perfecting it note by note, until it actually sounded like the real song - all this took me six or seven months.  Hell, I didn&#39;t even learn the chorus properly up until a couple months ago&#33;  

The one thing you should try to avoid is that one lingering thought, &#39;_Why aren&#39;t I as good of them?_&#39;  I find people thinking that a lot, or they&#39;re upset with their progress, but if you&#39;re playing, it means you&#39;re improving.  Just learn to challenge yourself.

Have you been using ultimate-guitar at all?  You can type in whatever song you want and there&#39;s a good chance of it being tabbed.   ::D:   (choose the five-stars whenever possible).

----------


## waving on oceans

HI&#33;&#33;  you have some really cool dreams, il have to read through more.

There is another reason why i posted, can you guess  :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> HI&#33;&#33;  you have some really cool dreams, il have to read through more.
> 
> There is another reason why i posted, can you guess   
> [/b]



Well, let me see...   Are you a guitarist?   A photographer?   A raw vegan?  Do you recognize me from high school?   :smiley:  


Thanks for stopping by and reading.  Good luck with your lucid dreaming. Hope to see you around.








> For instance, the first song I ever learned was the infamous *Stairway to Heaven*, which I got the structure of done in the first week. However, I kept perfecting it note by note, until it actually sounded like the real song - [/b]



 Haha. I printed out the tabs for that one. I figured I couldn&#39;t be a _true_ beginner guitar player until I was attempting that one.  ::D:  

And thanks for your advice too. I appreciate it. And yes, I&#39;ve been checking out the ultimate-guitar site.


On to dreams:


*A "Dream View Member Dream".*


*Blue Meanie* and I were traveling home from college for a Spring or Summer break.. We had taken the train to my mom&#39;s house in LA. Apparently we were going to stay there for a short time. As I walked in I realized that I had none of my stuff with me. I was suddenly worried that there would be nothing to do, and Blue would be bored.

My mom was being really nice as usual and asking us what we wanted to do. "You can watch TV if you want. Or if you are hungry I can make you some peanut butter sandwiches. Or do you want to take showers after your long trip?"  As she was talking about showers, I was standing by my mom&#39;s bathroom and noticing the greenish colored paint on the walls. [That was the color the walls were painted in my childhood. Interesting that I would remember it that way.]

The next thing I remember is watching TV around my mom&#39;s bed. There was a very small TV sitting on the bed, and several other people (including D) and I were kneeling around the bed watching it. * CB*  was in this movie. He was older, and for some reason they never showed him from a front view--always from the back.  ::chuckle::  

Then I looked up from the TV and saw Blue standing by the door. I suddenly realized that I had left him out. I had a package of gum with me, and I gave it to him hoping that that would make up for me being a terrible host.  ::?:  


Then another show came on TV. This show had D in  it. On the show he made some sort of smartass comment. In the dream he was sitting right next to me, and I reached out and pretended to smack him and said, "Watch your mouth". And we laughed. Blue suddenly noticed that the guy that was sitting in the room with us was also on this show. Now curious, he sat down by me to finish watching the show.

And that&#39;s all I can remember. Funny, I almost never watch TV in real life. And sorry, Blue, that I was such  a bad host.....  ::roll::  But I hope the gum made up for it.  ::teeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

sounds like your guitar playing is coming along nicely... keep at it&#33;. BTW i get TV&#39;s in HI a lot. strange&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> sounds like your guitar playing is coming along nicely... [/b]



 Well, I&#39;m trying. But I&#39;m nowhere near playing anything worth sharing.   ::?:  


I remember a bunch of dream fragments from last night.


*Fragment 1:*

I was in a car, and there was a problem with it and we pulled over. I got out ,and before I could focus any attention on the car, I looked over and saw a *beautiful garden*. I walked right up to it. The yard was surrounded by a fence and the yard itself was several feet above the height of the sidewalk. I could see in though the gate. The rest of the fence was covered with this beautiful vine that was fully in bloom. The owners were there, and I complimented the garden. I then asked how thery were able to grow everything so nice. There was one kind of flower that they were growing that I was telling them that I had tried to grow in my garden and had no luck with it.


*Fragment 2:*

I was at a luncheon for a group of *teachers*. When I got there I realized that everyone was supposed to have brought a *cake* to share. I hadn&#39;t known that. So I was feeling very awkward. One of the other teachers told me that it didn&#39;t matter. And motioned me to sit at this place that had someone else&#39;s cake by it. He said there were enough extra cakes that I could still have one.  I was still feeling awkward becasue now I had this cake in front of me that I was supposed to eat, and being raw vegan, wasn&#39;t supposed to eat. I didn&#39;t want people to think I was rude, so I picked at it a little.

*Fragment 3:*

I was at this large field with Uncle D. We were watching these people flying *remote control planes*. I thought is was really cool. I wanted to take pictures, but realized that I had left my *camera* at home which was about 10 blocks away. I told my uncle that I was going to run back home to get it. After I started back I thought, "This is dumb. It&#39;s going to take me forever to get home and back. I&#39;m going to miss everything".

So I started to run. I was able to *run really fast*. I felt really excited that I was running so well. I wasn&#39;t becoming out of breath and I felt no muscle fatigue. But instead of recognizing this as a dream sign, I was telling myself, "Wow, all those walks and jogs with the dog have really paid off."  ::?:  


*Fragment 4:*

Something about being at this very big house...and then at a doctor&#39;s office.

----------


## Man of Shred

you seem to forget your camera a lot in your dreams. wierd. and maybe that dream about being healthier could be a sign that your work is paying off. keep at it&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> you seem to forget your camera a lot in your dreams. wierd[/b]



I know. Now if only I could remember that that is one of my most common dream signs and become lucid way more often .


*Dream:*

I was driving with someone (who I don&#39;t remember), when I recognized this house for some reason. We stopped the car, and I got out and went to the porch. Somehow I knew that this house belonged to a family that lived close to us in LA when we were young. I hadn&#39;t seen the family for years, but my mom had kept in touch by exchanging Christmas cards (true story--I think this dream was inspired by the fact that I looked at a christmas card that my mom got from them in which they sent a picture-- and I was trying to see if I could figure out who everyone was since they didn&#39;t label it).

Even though I was on the porch, I had no intention of ringing the doorbell and actually talking to them. I figured that they wouldn&#39;t remember me anyway. I jumped down off the side of the porch, but in doing so I made a noise that sounded a lot like a knock on the door. I could hear someone coming down the stairs to answer the door. I tried to climb back onto the porch, but had a little trouble doing so. I had finally gotten back on the porch and was still on my hands and knees when I heard them start to open the door. Embarrassed, I quickly stood up and luckily was standing when they looked out. It was Mrs. R. 

I had to think of something to say fast. So I said. "Hi...I&#39;m ______ _____ the daughter of ______and ______ _______".  She seemed to know who I was and invited me in. She seemed pleased that I had stopped by.

Her kids were sittng around, all grown up (I think there were six of them). There were some very young children also playing in the family room, who I assumed were her grandkids.

I was trying to figure out who everyone was. I was looking for one boy in paticular. When I was a kid (about 8 or 9 years old) I thought I was going to grow up and marry this guy (true story). I wondered what he looked like since I hadn&#39;t seen him since he was elementary school age.

I don&#39;t remember a lot of details here except at one point I walked into the kitched and saw Mrs. R was trying to clean up a jar of jam that one of the little kids had knocked off the counter and had shattered all over the floor. I felt bad because I knew I had distracted everyone by showing up unannounced. So I took a broom and started sweeping up the broken glass. Then I took a damp rag to get the sticky spots and the tiny shards of glass.


At some point in the dream we were at another house. This house had been extensively damaged by a flood. I was with some of their family and they were telling me that this had been their house, but a year or so ago a great flood and destroyed it. Since then they had gotten the other house. 

The last part of the dream I remember is that I was talking to one of the daughters. I was trying to figure out which of the two girls it was.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I remember *driving*. My friend E L was driving in a car behind me. We came to an intersection and were turning left. There was a car in front of me that had stopped to let the through traffic go by. But before he could make the left turn, the light turned red. But instead of going ahead and making the left turn, he started backing up. I was suddenly forced to back too. E L behind me also had to back up. But unfortunately I backed up just a little faster and I bumped her car. We then pulled off onto another street so we could check to see if there was any damage to the cars.

*Dream 2:*

I was at a nursery looking at plants. There was a *water garden kit* you could buy. It was shaped like a horseshoe. All you needed to do was fill it with water and water lilies would grow. And not only water lilies, but all kinds of *pond life* would suddenly come to life.

I decided there was no way I could resisit this. So i bought one and took it home and filled it with water. instantly I had water lilies and all kinds of interesting pond life.

I got a plastic baggies and was fishing out all kinds on interesting insect nymphs. But I was especially interested in the tadpole shrimp.

*
True story:*

 I have *always* loved pond life. I&#39;ll never forget the time when I was quite young and I had gone somewhere with my dad and I had found this puddle that was full of mosquito larvae. And I just thought they were so cool. He could hardly drag me away.  ::content::  

I still like going to ponds or streams and lifting rocks and scooping out a bucket and inspecting what I pulled out.

Fun stuff....  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

> *Dream 1:*
> 
> 
>  I have *always* loved pond life. I&#39;ll never forget the time when I was quite young and I had gone somewhere with my dad and I had found this puddle that was full of mosquito larvae. And I just thought they were so cool. He could hardly drag me away.  
> 
> I still like going to ponds or streams and lifting rocks and scooping out a bucket and inspecting what I pulled out.
> 
> Fun stuff.... 
> [/b]



 In b.c. when i was young I&#39;d always walk my dog to the river. or the stream by Little mountain. i brought my cousin along once and we caught a bunch of minnows. but we were ignorant as to what to feed them (fruit loops LOL). needless to say they were all dead in the morning.

 not quite fun lol. but yeah streams and ponds rock&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> In b.c. when i was young I&#39;d always walk my dog to the river. or the stream by Little mountain. i brought my cousin along once and we caught a bunch of minnows. but we were ignorant as to what to feed them (fruit loops LOL). needless to say they were all dead in the morning.[/b]



Oh no...





> not quite fun lol. but yeah streams and ponds rock&#33;[/b]



Yep. I can&#39;t tell you the number of times I have raised tadpoles. I never got to do that growing up, so now as an adult, I try to do that as often as I can.  ::-P:  

One day I want to have a wonderful big pond and fill it with frogs and toads. Because I love to hear them croak at night.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> And that&#39;s all I can remember. Funny, I almost never watch TV in real life. And sorry, Blue, that I was such  a bad host.....  But I hope the gum made up for it. [/b]



Oh, that&#39;s okay.  I got dreamgum, so, all good.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Oh no...
> 
> Yep. I can&#39;t tell you the number of times I have raised tadpoles. I never got to do that growing up, so now as an adult, I try to do that as often as I can.  
> [/b]



 well maybe i can feel better about the situation if i raise some myself. since you&#39;re an expert I might be messaging you soon&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, that&#39;s okay.  I got dreamgum, so, all good. 
> [/b]



Well, that&#39;s good to know. (Yeah, you can&#39;t beat that dream gum....  ::-P:  )


*Dream 1:*

I was out on *Lake Powell*. I was in a boat that was once a *toy boat*. But somehow it became big enough for me to get in and ride (this might have been a good time for a reality check.).

I was supposed to be waiting for someone, but I decided to take off alone. I was in the main channel. And it was a very busy day on the lake. The boat traffic reminded me of freeway traffic. 

After going up lake for a bit, I decided I really needed to come back and meet up with whoever it was that I was suppose to meet. So I turned the boat around and headed back. I pulled the boat off at the point where I started. The boat was suddenly very small again. I then looked at it again very closely hoping that it didn&#39;t have the words written on it "Just a toy." because that would have been embarrassing to have been seen on the lake with that written on the back.

I looked at the lake again, and there were no longer any other boats. And the water was like glass.


*Dream 2:*  

I saw someone who had this* animal* sitting on his shoulders. It was not an animal that I was familiar with. It was about the size of a raccoon, but had a pointy noise. I started talking to the guy. He was telling me about this animal. At some point in the conversation I realized that the animal was talking. And not just talking, but talking in *full sentences*.

I told the guy that I thought that this was amazing, and that he needed to tell someone about this very special animal. But he said that he decided a long ago that this needed to be kept a secret. he didn&#39;t want to risk the chance of the animal being taken away from him. I told him I understood.

----------


## Twoshadows

> well maybe i can feel better about the situation if i raise some myself. since you&#39;re an expert I might be messaging you soon&#33;
> [/b]



What I do is put them in a fish tank that is filled half way up (or occasionally I have just put then in a plasitc bin (the kind about the shape and size of a shoe box) also about half way filled with water. What I have found is very important is that you have a pump with an airstone--that keeps the water fresh. (If you don&#39;t know what I am talking about let me know). At the tadpole stage I feed them fish food.

Also in the tank, place a rock that sticks up above the water with a sloping side for the little frogs to crawl on when they are ready.

Most of the time I return the little frogs to the place I collected the tadpoles from. But I once raised one to be a great big toad. I had to get flightless fruit flies for it when it was young. Then it graduated to eating mealworms,  mealworm beetles, and crickets (which I already had on hand for my lizards).

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was listening to CB&#39;s new version of *Leaving*.


*Dream 2:*  

I was reading *messages* from another board.


*Dream 3:*

I was watching this spider make its web. It was a very large tan colored *orb web spider*. It was making its web between a tall sunflower and of one of the stakes holding up the red bud tree.

I watched it for a long time as it made the spirals. When it was done and I went to get a closer look at the web, I saw that it had actually made three webs one above the other, from the ground to the top of the sunflower and stake.


*Dream 4:*

I was talking to *Sandra G*. B and H were also there. We were in my living room.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> _Originally posted by Twoshadows_
> *Dream 1:
> 
> I was listening to CB&#39;s new version of Leaving.*



I guess it had quite the impact&#33;   :tongue2: 

Oh, and I had like, three or four dreams last night, and since I&#39;m just relaxing at the grandparents, I&#39;ve decided to write them down.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I guess it had quite the impact&#33; [/b]



 Apparently so....  ::content::  





> Oh, and I had like, three or four dreams last night, and since I&#39;m just relaxing at the grandparents, I&#39;ve decided to write them down.[/b]



That&#39;s great. 

I wish I could be relaxing at my grandparents right now. Lucky you.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was writing a post on another *message board*.


*Dream 2:*

I was working in a *gas station*. I was young in this dream--probably about 17.

A couple of guys pulled up and were filling their car with gas. I realized they were gay when they started to hug and kiss.

Then two more guys pull up. One of the guys comes and talks to me. He is very nice looking with longish black hair and a goatee. He told me his car needed an alignment and asked if we did that sort of thing here. I told him I was new, and that I didn&#39;t think we did, but that I would check to be sure.

I walked into the back room where my boss Elaine P was working. I told her about the guy, and she told me that we didn&#39;t do alignments,--but to help keep the customer happy she told me to give him this plate of cookies.

So I took the plate of cookies back out to the guy. He saw the cookies and smiled and said, "You don&#39;t do alignments."

I said, "No, we don&#39;t, but these are for you." And handed him the cookies. 

He looked amused, and smiled again at me.

I remember thinking "Man, this guy is good looking. But he is _waaay_ too old for me." (He couldn&#39;t have been older than 24--that&#39;s why I&#39;m thinking I was supposed to be about 17 in this dream. I think that&#39;s kind of funny.


*Dream 3:*

I was watching a *music video*.  In the video they were showing close-up of a page a newspaper that had articles in it about *Frankenstein, Dracula, and the Legend of Sleepy Hollow*. The fonts were very interesting and one of the tiles was done around gothic style window drawings. Anyway, I thought it was artistic and well done.

But right in the middle of that dream I started hearing the eerie yipping of *coyotes*.

I snapped awake and realized that I was still hearing the coyotes. I thought that was really cool and also odd since I had just been thinking the day before about how long it had been since I had heard coyotes.

But I wish they had been doing their wailing instead of yipping. There is nothing that compares with the wailing sounds coyotes can make at night.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I remember thinking "Man, this guy is good looking. But he is _waaay_ too old for me." (He couldn&#39;t have been older than 24--that&#39;s why I&#39;m thinking I was supposed to be about 17 in this dream. I think that&#39;s kind of funny.
> [/b]




 haha&#33; I run into that kind of situation alot. only its the other way around. everytime when i go out i can garauntee some older woman will try to snag me for the night. i mean I&#39;m 22 but she&#39;s 38. I made the mistake of humoring an older lady by dancing with her. When she started grabbing my chest and i had to back off. scary stuff  ::blue::

----------


## Twoshadows

> haha&#33; I run into that kind of situation alot. only its the other way around. everytime when i go out i can garauntee some older woman will try to snag me for the night. i mean I&#39;m 22 but she&#39;s 38. I made the mistake of humoring an older lady by dancing with her. When she started grabbing my chest and i had to back off. scary stuff 
> [/b]



Are you talking about your dreams.... or real life?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey. I had a dream that Hannibal Lector sent me a letter that was addressed to me, you and some other person. 
Sorry to say, but I was nosey and read your letter.   :Oops:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey. I had a dream that Hannibal Lector sent me a letter that was addressed to me, you and some other person. 
> Sorry to say, but I was nosey and read your letter.  
> [/b]



That&#39;s funny. I hope it was a really interesting letter.  ::D:  


*Dream 1:*
I was reading a magazine and saw an article about *Hayden Christensen*. The article said that he had become a spokesperson for something having to do with TV (don&#39;t remember what exactly). Then it also said that there had been some kind of contest and it showed the girl who won and she was now going to do some sort of commercial with Hayden.

Then suddenly I am in a hotel room with both Hayden and the girl. I never really remember seeing Hayden but I was under the impression that we were friends and I was there to support him.

But I do remember sitting on the bed with the winning girl. She was blond and was acting really weird. She was giggling and rolling around on the bed. I remember thinking, "This is really weird. This isn&#39;t normal behavior. I wonder if she&#39;s drunk?"

And that&#39;s all I remember.

I think it&#39;s funny that he is the only celebrity I seem to dream about. It must be because I like Star Wars so much.

And also because yesterday I watched this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oanqg2CK4T4...ted&search=


And this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g1K7rv6kOE...ted&search=

----------


## oneironut

> And also because yesterday I watched this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oanqg2CK4T4...ted&search=
> And this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g1K7rv6kOE...ted&search=
> [/b]



Lol, I&#39;m glad I followed those links, because under related movies I found a set of clips that summarized each movie of the original trilogy in 5 seconds. Funny stuff.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Are you talking about your dreams.... or real life?
> [/b]




 real life, haha

----------


## Twoshadows

I was out of town for the weeekend so my sleep was kind of screwed up. I do remember one dream from each night though.

*Dream 1:*

I was with J. We were supposed to have just gotten married. I remember laying in bed with him feeling a bit nervous. I remember thinking, "This feels so weird and unreal. I hardly know this guy. What&#39;s this going to be like?" At the same time I felt excited.

J leans over to me and touches my bare shoulder. I look into his eyes. He leans closer and starts to kiss me.

And then other things happen....   ::D:  

It was all good....


*Dream 2:*  

I drove home a realized that two of my mom&#39;s cats had snuck into the car and ended up at my place. I was really worried that they were going to run away before I could get them back to my mom&#39;s place.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, man - getting closer to revealing full fledged sex dreams, I&#39;m thinking.   :tongue2:   I remember when you were hesitant to post them at all... only a matter of time, muahahaha.

Just kidding, kind of.   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, man - getting closer to revealing full fledged sex dreams, I&#39;m thinking.  I remember when you were hesitant to post them at all... only a matter of time, muahahaha.
> 
> Just kidding, kind of. [/b]



 Haha...I don&#39;t know..... We&#39;ll see....I may be getting better at mentioning that I&#39;ve _had_ them, but there will always be details I&#39;m most likely going to leave out.    ::teeth::  


*Dream 1:*

This was a very long dream, but I&#39;ve lost most of the deatils. 

I was with a *kayaking* tour on Lake Powell. I somehow got separated from my group. And to make it worse, I lost my oar--_but_ I was lucky enough to find a broom that I used to paddle my kayak. It worked suprisingly well.

I remember hitting these huge rapids  and I was trying to guide my kayak up the smoothest part. I must have done a good job because my kayak was very stable, and the whole wild ride was quite smooth.

It was quite fun.


*Dream 2:*

I was up on a *stage*. I was with a group of people that had just finished a* performance* of some sort. We were bowing and everyone was applauding. It was a great feeling.

Then our group decided to put on an impromtu ad lib kind of performance. I got a little nervous at first, but then I started getting into it and feeling very confident.

----------


## bro

It sounds like your doing really very well. Many lucid dreams in a short time. As Oneironaut said, You&#39;ll get lucid in no time, keep it up.

----------


## Man of Shred

LOL Twoshadows, you showed up in my dreams TWICE last night. one was pretty damn strange, in a funny way.

----------


## Spritely

I don&#39;t know how much you go in for dream interpretation, Twoshadows, but your last two dreams make it sound like you&#39;re feeling quite confident right now. Hooray for you&#33; Good luck with lucids, too.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It sounds like your doing really very well. Many lucid dreams in a short time. As Oneironaut said, You&#39;ll get lucid in no time, keep it up.
> [/b]



Hey bro, thanks for reading and your supportive words.  :smiley:  






> LOL Twoshadows, you showed up in my dreams TWICE last night. one was pretty damn strange, in a funny way.
> [/b]



Yes, you&#39;re right--that last one was really weird  ::chuckle::  . But I think it is cool to hang out with you and CB in dreams.






> I don&#39;t know how much you go in for dream interpretation, Twoshadows, but your last two dreams make it sound like you&#39;re feeling quite confident right now. Hooray for you&#33; Good luck with lucids, too.
> [/b]



Thanks Spritely&#33; Yeah, I have noticed that in most of my dreams I am very confident. (Except when I&#39;m about to meet Oneironaut--then I&#39;m really ugly and stupid   ::D:  .) 

I&#39;m pretty confident about a lot of things in real life. In real life I would be much more confident about kayaking through rapids than doing something impromtu on a stage in front of a lot of people. Funny, huh?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yeah, I have noticed that in most of my dreams I am very confident. (Except when I&#39;m about to meet Oneironaut--then I&#39;m really ugly and stupid   .) 
> [/b]



And I love ya for it.

 ::cooler:: 
Mwuahaha.

----------


## Twoshadows

> And I love ya for it.
> 
> 
> Mwuahaha.
> [/b]



Thanks, O....again.  ::content::  

And I dreamed about you, O. It was actually the last dream of the night, but I&#39;ll write it down first. It was one of those interesting dreams, where I wasn&#39;t really lucid, but I must have deep down known, becuase I had some *dream control*. And it shows that confidence that we were just talking about. And yeah, I had confidence in a dream where you were present....  ::D:  

*Last dream of the night:*

I don&#39;t remember how this started except that it was one of those dreams where I was constantly being attacked. The attackers were these two scary looking black guys. If I remember correctly I kept trying to get other things done in this dream, but I kept being attacked and having to get out of harm&#39;s way. It was terribly inconvenient.

At the end of the dream, I finally thought I had gotten away, and that they wouldn&#39;t be able to find me. I was talking to *Oneironaut* and someone else and for a moment had walked out on to the porch. I looked up and saw them. They each had spears in ther hands and each quickly launched them at me. I threw myself behind a thick porch post.

I was suddenly really pissed off. I did not want to be bothered by these guy any more. I had had enough. So I stood up and shouted to them, *"I am so sick of this. You will no longer have any power to hurt me or my friends."*  And I walked calmly into the house.

A few minutes later we all walked back outside. I was standing by a truck talking to O and this other guy. Suddenly each of them were shot in the neck with poison darts. The attackers hadn&#39;t gone away.

O pulled the dart out of his neck and had a rather alarmed look on his face as he realized what it was. But I smiled at him and took the dart out of his hands and threw it on the ground and said, "Don&#39;t worry. It can&#39;t hurt you. I took all their power away."


I wish I had taken the next step and had gone lucid. But it was still a pretty cool dream.



*Dream 1:*

This was a night of DV member dreams.

I had read of post (in the dream) where* CB* had said his birthday was coming up. So I decided I would make him a birthday card. I got out a peice of blue copy paper and started working really hard on this card. I had cut out letters from other colors and glued them on the card. Then I took a pencil and started writing a message. But for some reason, I kept messing up and having to erase. I was worried that the card would look messy now, but I figured that I had put enough time into it that it would have to do.

I then got back on Dream Views and treid to find the post where he told the exact day his birthday was so I could send the card on the right day.


Anyway, since I never did get the card sent--- Happy Birthday, CB .....  ::breakitdown::  
(you can count this for your last B-day or your next, whichever is closer.....  ::sheepishgrin::  )


And Ranma, where were you last night?? I&#39;m suprised you didn&#39;t show up somewhere in there.



*Edit:*  

And actually I had several other dreams.  One was about being in a freinds new house that was just around the corner from me. I was happy. It had a really nice porch.

Oh, and I just remembered another dream with you in it again, *CB*.  You and your  friend had filmed yourselves with a video recorder being really weird.   You didn&#39;t look anything like your pictures. And you were wearing a wig half the time. Pretty funny.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

> "I am so sick of this. You will no longer have any power to hurt me or my friends."[/b]




 haha&#33; funny. I feel glad to be on your side&#33;



[font=Arial][font=Arial][font=Arial]



> And Ranma, where were you last night?? I&#39;m suprised you didn&#39;t show up somewhere in there.
> [[/b]



 It seems i was absent from the dream world in general last night, as i don&#39;t remember a thing.  ::blue::  

 Oh well i know a real good one of me is in the making, isn&#39;t it?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> O pulled the dart out of his neck and had a rather alarmed look on his face as he realized what it was. But I smiled at him and took the dart out of his hands and threw it on the ground and said, "Don&#39;t worry. It can&#39;t hurt you. I took all their power away."
> [/b]



My heroine&#33;  ::content:: 
Thanks for havin my back, TS&#33; I owe ya one.  ::ninja::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Anyway, since I never did get the card sent--- Happy Birthday, CB .....  
> (you can count this for your last B-day or your next, whichever is closer..... [/b]



Well, my birthdays September... so we&#39;re almost right in the middle.   ::lol::   I&#39;ll be looking forward to that card&#33;   ::D: 

I had a precognitive dream last night - brief, but very interesting.

----------


## Twoshadows

> haha&#33; funny. I feel glad to be on your side&#33;[/b]



I&#39;m just glad I have the power to protect my friends. You know, it&#39;s funny. My dreams have definitley changed since I learned how to LD. I do seem to have a greater amount of confidence in my dreams. I no longer have nightmares where I am helpless. This is a really good thing. I think it has also helped me be a more confident person in general.






> It seems i was absent from the dream world in general last night, as i don&#39;t remember a thing.  
> 
>  Oh well i know a real good one of me is in the making, isn&#39;t it?[/b]



It&#39;s too bad...next time I will make sure we are all there.  :smiley:  







> My heroine&#33; 
> Thanks for havin my back, TS&#33; I owe ya one. 
> [/b]



My pleasure. Anytime.

Maybe I&#39;ll show up in one of your crazy dreams and we will kick some butt together.






> Well, my birthdays September... so we&#39;re almost right in the middle.    I&#39;ll be looking forward to that card&#33;  [/b]



September....? I guess I couldn&#39;t have been more off on that one. Oh well, its the thought that counts, right? It must have been a precongnitive dream about what will happen next September  ::smartie::  .






> I had a precognitive dream last night - brief, but very interesting.
> [/b]



I always find things like that so interesting. Cool....



On to dreams.....


Before I went to sleep I took some B6 and laid in bed imagining how I would complete the Lucid Task this month. I decided to skip straight to the snake one. I thought the hard part would be to find the island. So I decided that since I would probably be flying, that I would make myself fly over a cloud , then when I was past the cloud I would look down and see that I was flying over the ocean, and I would then see the island.

Once on the islnd I would see these bushes with snakes hiding behind them. I would then use my wonderful mind power and pick up the snakes with my mind (like I did with the rocks in a past LD) and fling them into the ocean until I had cleared the whole island of the snakes.


*Dream 1:*

I was flying. I suddenly realized that since I was flying it couldn&#39;t possibly be real life--that I must be in a dream. I immediately remembered what I was supposed to try to do. I looked around for a cloud and saw one ahead of me. I flew over it for a short time then looked down . Below I saw that I was flying over the ocean. I flew lower and tried to find an island. I did see an island. As I flew closer I focused my mind on creating bushes and snakes so that I would be able to drive the snakes away.

But on the way to the island something terrible happened. I woke up.  :Sad:  


But this goes to show that I just need to focus more on LDing right before bed, and I will have more success. Not that this will happen everytime I try. BUt I think the extra focus always increases the chances. I will try this again.

----------


## oneironut

> *Dream 1:*
> 
> I was flying. I suddenly realized that since I was flying it couldn&#39;t possibly be real life--that I must be in a dream. I immediately remembered what I was supposed to try to do. I looked around for a cloud and saw one ahead of me. I flew over it for a short time then looked down . Below I saw that I was flying over the ocean. I flew lower and tried to find an island. I did see an island. As I flew closer I focused my mind on creating bushes and snakes so that I would be able to drive the snakes away.
> 
> But on the way to the island something terrible happened. I woke up. 
> [/b]



*In slow motion* Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo&#33;

Nice first attempt, though. I&#39;m sure it&#39;s only a temporary reprieve for those snakes.   ::wink::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

So close&#33;  That is very similar to my most recent lucid, where the dream ends almost as soon as it starts.   ::lol:: 

I know you&#39;ll get it soon.

Oh, and how&#39;s the guitar playing going?  Feel free to PM me.

----------


## Man of Shred

nice job   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks oneironut, CoLd BlooDed , and Ranma, --and guess what??-- It all paid off last night&#33; 


I just had a Advanced Lucid Task&#33;</span>


It started off in an elementary school. I went outdoors with another teacher and a group of kids to get something. We went out across the street and I noticed a big storm coming in. It hit us with a sudden fury. I thought that that was very unusual. I looked up at the clouds and noticed that I could see a funnel cloud starting to form.

Again that hit me as strange since we don&#39;t normally get tornados where I live. Then I thought, "Could this be a dream." It actually took a few seconds before I was totally convinced. I dicided to try to fly. I almost was doubting that I could becuase this dream felt very real-life. But I jumped a couple of times and then took off into the sky.

I immediately remembered what I was supposed to be doing. I flew into some clouds, and when I flew out I could see the ocean ahead. I flew out over the ocean and came to the closest thing to an island. It was a long string of rocks and boulders sticking up out of the ocean. I looked around. I really wanted to have CoLd BlooDed, Ranma, and Oneironaut show up and help me with this since we had been talking about it. But I could see no people.

The boulders were covered with an abundance of animal life. I was in a hurry to get started because when I had the dream last night I woke up before I even got a chance to land on the island.

I swooped down and grabbed the closest animal--a sea turtle--and flung it as far as I could into the ocean. Then I moved on and grabbed some otters and also flung them out into the ocean. I moved along as quickly as I could flinging all manner of sea animals back out into the ocean.

Then I suddenly stopped and thought, "Wait, something is not right here.  *Snakes*....I need to be getting rid of the *snakes*, not otters and marine iguanas.

I looked around again and saw a couple of cobras in the rocks. I grabbed them by their tails and swung them out into the ocean."

I flew along the rocks until I was sure that there were no more. And I was confident that I had rid this small chain of rocky islands from all snakes.

I had totally forgotten in my haste that I had planned ahead of time to use my "mind powers" to get them off the island. But I seemed to get the job done regardless.  :smiley:  


Now my lucid dream goes on, but it gets a little weird.

<span style="color:#3333FF">I transistioned and was suddenly flying around inside a very large church. I was flying over people&#39;s heads, but wasn&#39;t paying them any attention since I knew that they weren&#39;t real.

I came to a very large reflective glass window. I looked at my reflection. I took note of what I was wearing. I had on a really strange outfit. I had on a whilte blouse and over that I had on a white tank top with a light grean camo tank top. I was also wearing a white, almost see through white skirt.

I thought it was really the ugliest outfit I could possibly be wearing. I decided what I really wanted to be wearing was a pink bikini. I tried to make myself instantly be wearing the bikini. I couldn&#39;t do it. But I knew if I took off my other clothes, that I would have the bikini on underneith.

I must have felt like I was in a big hurry in my dreams, because I didn&#39;t just take my clothes carefully off--I ripped them off. And sure enough, there was my cute pink bikini that I had wanted. I looked at my reflection and thought I looked good. I am embarrassed to write this but after looking at myself for a minute, I decided to take the bikini top off and see how I looked.  I did, and looked at myself and thought that I looked the same as in real life. And I&#39;m going to have to stop here....sorry...... 


*Note:*  

I had awakened at three in the morning. I got up for about an hour, took 50 mg of B6, then went back to be and half-heartedly tried to WILD. I had the Task fully on my mind as I fell back to sleep. And it worked.

----------


## Man of Shred

Aren&#39;t you feeling sexy lately  ::wink::   good job on the task of the month. I STILL am not getting lucid  :Sad: .

Oh I knew someone once that called out my name in an LD and i showed up. so try calling out our names in the dream? might work&#33;

----------


## oneironut

Well, that didn&#39;t take long at all. Congratulations on getting rid of the snakes...and everything else.   ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I must have felt like I was in a big hurry in my dreams, because I didn&#39;t just take my clothes carefully off--I ripped them off. And sure enough, there was my cute pink bikini that I had wanted. I looked at my reflection and thought I looked good. I am embarrassed to write this but after looking at myself for a minute, I decided to take the bikini top off and see how I looked.  I did, and looked at myself and thought that I looked the same as in real life.[/color] And I&#39;m going to have to stop here....sorry...... 
> [/b]



TEASE&#33;&#33;&#33;  :Pissed: 

Nah, j/k. Nice job, TS.  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aren&#39;t you feeling sexy lately   [/b]



Boy, I _guess_....  :tongue2:  

You know, that&#39;s not really typical behavior for me.







> good job on the task of the month. I STILL am not getting lucid .
> 
> Oh I knew someone once that called out my name in an LD and i showed up. so try calling out our names in the dream? might work&#33;
> [/b]



You know, when you said that, it brought back a forgotten dream memory. I don&#39;t know which dream this was part of or where it fit in (one from the last night or before). But I did call out someone&#39;s name at one point, and it made me wake up into a false awakening. I remember thinking, "I need to be careful not to shout or I will wake myself up"  ::|:  

But I don&#39;t want to give up. We still need to do something together.

Good luck-- I know you will have a good LD soon.

Thanks Ranma.







> Well, that didn&#39;t take long at all. Congratulations on getting rid of the snakes...and everything else.  
> [/b]



Thanks oneironut. I&#39;m surprised that I did it so soon.  People reading this might think I&#39;m actually good at this sort of thing.






> TEASE&#33;&#33;&#33; 
> 
> Nah, j/k. Nice job, TS. 
> [/b]



Oh, you don&#39;t know how close you were to getting the much more edited version. I was originally going to stop at the " And I was wearing a pink bikini".  ::biggrin::  

Thanks, though, O. Too bad I couldn&#39;t get you there to help.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Too bad I couldn&#39;t get you there to help.
> [/b]



You&#39;re telling _me_?&#33;  :Hi baby: 
Haha.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Boy, I _guess_....  
> 
> You know, that&#39;s not really typical behavior for me.[/b]



 yah I KNOW&#33; what&#39;s with that?  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> You&#39;re telling _me_?&#33; 
> Haha.
> [/b]



Ooooh, Oneironaut thinks he&#39;s funny.....

 ::laughhard::  






> yah I KNOW&#33; what&#39;s with that? 
> [/b]



No idea....  

 ::teeth::  


*Dream:*


I had a *nightmare* last night. I don&#39;t remember too many details and I was awakened by my alarm before I got anything resolved. 

I was in a room with three other guys. One of the guys was a bigger guy. He seemed nice , yet there was something creepy about him. He was doing something to one of the other guys (I can&#39;t remember what--but it had something to do with a scanner).

Then all of a sudden we realized that the guy was dead. He was laying on the floor. The big guy reached down to touch his face and his whole head just kind of fell apart at the jaw, as if something has sawed though his head.

I felt horrified. But the big guy only said , "Eeewww..." with about as much emotion as if he were looked at a squashed bug.

Then he said, "Well, I guess I need to take care of this." And he picked up the mangled body and tossed it over his shoulder and left the room.

I sat there a moment with the one other guy left. I was trying to figure out what had just happened. It then dawned on me that the big guy had murdered the other guy on purpose. And I was suddenly sure that we were next. 

I stood up quickly and said, "We have to get out of here." And I took off running.

I missed my classic dream sign of running sooo sloooowwly. I was trying to run down this long hallway before the big guy came back. If I didn&#39;t get around the corner soon, he would see me. I knew he was coming. I wasn&#39;t going to make it to the corner in time. But there was a small waste paper basket . I sat down behind it and curled up as small as I could.

At that moment the alarm went off. It took me a few seconds to calm myself down.

----------


## Twoshadows

One year anniversary coming up&#33;</span>


I just realized that tomorrow is a significant date as far as my discovery of Lucid Dreaming.

I don&#39;t think I ever shared my full story on how I discovered this site and LDing. 

It was exactly a year ago tomorrow that I was talking with a friend though email. We started talking in the morning (I didn&#39;t have to work that day) and we continued until bedtime. Then one of us decided that it would be fun to see who could stay up the latest, and who would give in and go to bed first. 

So we emailed though the entire night and into the next day before he craps out on me and decides he needs some sleep. Well, I had things to do, so I never got any sleep that day. 

By evening I was noticing that even though I thought I was wide awake with my eyes open, I would have these moments where I thought I was dreaming and hearing voices etc. I was fascinated by it. I wondered if there was a name for what I was experiencing. I did a search on the internet and ended up on Dream Views. I had never heard of lucid dreaming before. I was extremely interested.

For the next few weeks I read the tutorials and forum. 

After several weeks of thinking about it all the time and doing reality checks etc, I started getting frustrated that I wasn&#39;t having anything even close to a lucid dream.

I even started wondering if lucid dreaming was even real. Maybe all the people on the forum were all just faking it and just trying to outdo everyone else with their stories. After all, it did all sound pretty incredible.

So I decided I would quit trying--that it was all just a hoax.

That night I had my first <span style="color:#3333FF">lucid dream. And the next day I officially join the forum.

So I have two more anniversaries coming up. April 19--my first LD. And April 20--the day I joined this site.

It&#39;s amazing that it has almost been a whole year.

 :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats&#33; I don&#39;t remember exactly when i became active in DV. but i know i had my first LD in sept.

 keep at it, you&#39;ve been a valuable member of the community.  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrats&#33; I don&#39;t remember exactly when i became active in DV. but i know i had my first LD in sept.
> 
>  keep at it, you&#39;ve been a valuable member of the community. 
> [/b]



Thanks&#33; The reason I know the exact date is because I was just browsing through old emails earlier and noticed that huge clump from that one day almost one year ago.  :tongue2:

----------


## packmania

Cool, happy anniversary&#33;  ::breakitdown::   :Party:  

And many more to come i&#39;m sure.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It&#39;s amazing that it has almost been a whole year.
> 
>   
> [/b]




Hey congratulations&#33;  It&#39;s almost been a year for me too.  I was thinking of making a post about things I&#39;ve learned the first year of LD.  I hoped I would be more advanced but oh well it&#39;s fun trying.  And I&#39;ve still got three weeks, maybe I&#39;ll have a breakthru.

Happy birthday, and also congratulations to you on one of the longest, most detailed, and most active dream journals around&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

hey, TS&#33;

 The thing we planned sort of worked. not lucid but you showed up in the dream like I intended.

----------


## oneironut

Hey, happy anniversary&#33; You sure have accomplished a lot in a year...I&#39;m starting to think you&#39;re "actually good at this sort of thing."   ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Happy (Early) Anniversary, TS.  ::content:: 
I love hearing the "first lucid" stories that go like that. People start thinking "No way this is real." They start doubting the credibility of everyone that talks about the experience. They decide to just "let it go" because it&#39;s "obviously fake"....
..and then BAM&#33;&#33;&#33; They have their first lucid, by accident. Haha. That&#39;ll shake up your world, right there.  ::chuckle:: 

Glad to have you around.  ::happy:: 
Keep up the good work.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow. I&#39;m gone all day and I come back and not only did the board totally change, but I got many replies here. Thanks *packmania, Moonbean, Ranma, oneironut, and Oneironaut.*  ::content::  

I had a really busy day, so I&#39;m too tired to write down my dreams from last night right now. And I&#39;ll comment more on all your comments.

But here are notes. Island, sea turtle, camera, memory card.  Pit toilet..... Darn, I know there were a lot more, but I waited too long and I didn&#39;t write them down. Bad me.

Tomorrow I will have to figure out all the new changes on the board.

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes from last nights dreams--

Inherited a dinosaur museum from grandparents. In back of truck the was rolling backwards down hill, jumped out.

Walking around town with a bag of pumpkin seeds and planting them in everyone&#39;s front yards.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Inherited a dinosaur museum from grandparents.[/b]



Everyone&#39;s dreaming about dinosaurs&#33;  I want to get in on that&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;m sorry I didn&#39;t get to comment on your lucid dream before, but I took the last four days of spring break to hang out in my old neighbourhood - it was awesome, and guess what?  I had a pretty cool LD experience that lasted longer than 5 seconds.   ::D:   I&#39;m going to write it up in a second.

That&#39;s awesome you got to complete your lucid task, so congratulations.  The natives of the island will be grateful for your snake-ridding skill.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Everyone&#39;s dreaming about dinosaurs&#33;  I want to get in on that&#33;[/b]



Yeah, that is pretty funny. Well, if you want to have a "dino" dream, just read Jurassic Park or watch it, or even King Kong or Godzilla. I have had dreams after each one of those about being chased by dinosaur like creatures. In that case watching movies really did influence my dreams. And some of my earliest memories of dreams from my childhood were dreams were I was trying to hide from dinosaurs.






> I&#39;m sorry I didn&#39;t get to comment on your lucid dream before, but I took the last four days of spring break to hang out in my old neighbourhood - it was awesome, and guess what?  I had a pretty cool LD experience that lasted longer than 5 seconds.    I&#39;m going to write it up in a second.
> 
> That&#39;s awesome you got to complete your lucid task, so congratulations.  The natives of the island will be grateful for your snake-ridding skill.  [/b]



That&#39;s great about your LD&#33;&#33; And I&#39;m glad you had fun with your old friends.


I have more to write but I have to run. Will finish later.....


Okay I&#39;m back...


*Dream 1:*

I only remember the end of this dream. I had been living in a time and place where there was a really *oppressive government.* At the end of the dream I found out that that government had been overthrown and I was running out into the streets with all the other people to celebrate.

Suddenly all around me the music  *"Zippa Dee Doo Dah"* starts playing . I am holding the hands of a little boy and a little girl. And we start singing along. I look around at all the other people and everyone is singing.  

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay,
My, oh, my, what a wonderful day.
Plenty of sunshine headin&#39; my way,
Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay&#33;

That was another of my dreams with an interesting choice of soundtrack.  :tongue2:  



*Dream 2:*

I was in the driveway of my old LA house with my sister. Suddenly we see these wasps coming out way. We instinctively know that these are not ordinary wasps  but some sort of breed of *killer wasps*. I decide very quickly to get into the house. 

The wasps, are very fast themselves and one manages to make it into the hosue with us. I ran into the pantry to get the flyswatter.

My sister is in the living room standing very still. She points up at the ceiling vent. The wasp is sitting in a groove on the vent. I hand my sister the flyswatter. But she shakes her head, and motions for me to do it.

So I sneak up very quietly and slowly to the wasp. I give a deliberate smack at the vent and wasp. But since the wasp is sitting in a groove the swatter doesn&#39;t touch it.

When I swacked, I left the swatter up on the groove, so the wasp was still trapped. So slowly I push at the swatter until it pushes up into the groove. I hear the wasp&#39;s body squish at I finally use enough pressure.


Edit: I just now read it again and realized that I never proof-read it, so I just now fixed all the errors.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ Zip a-dee-dooh-dah
That&#39;s gotta be the happiest song on earth.  ::wink:: 

And I _hate_ wasps. (Had one too many bad experiences) It takes a lotta ballz to go after a wasp with a flyswatter, unless you can get them after they&#39;ve landed. Haha.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> _Originally posted by O_
> *And I hate wasps. (Had one too many bad experiences) It takes a lotta ballz to go after a wasp with a flyswatter, unless you can get them after they&#39;ve landed. Haha.*



I hate wasps, too - I found the first one today in the outdoor patio (which is closed off).  I had the pleasure of using a lighter to burn its wings so it couldn&#39;t fly, and then I crushed its head.   :tongue2:   I&#39;m sadistic, baby.

That zippa-dee-doo-dah song would be hilarious - I can picture it perfectly in my head.  Streamers, confetti, crowds of jubilious people singing...  ::lol::

----------


## oneironut

> *Dream 2:*[/b]



I LOVE wasps&#33; I love them so much, when I was eleven I disturbed a nest while fishing the river by my grandfather&#39;s cabin. And they loved me too. A lot.

One squished wasp = a good start.  ::evil::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Suddenly all around me the music  *"Zippa Dee Doo Dah"* starts playing . I am holding the hands of a little boy and a little girl. And we start singing along. I look around at all the other people and everyone is singing.  
> 
> Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay,
> My, oh, my, what a wonderful day.
> Plenty of sunshine headin&#39; my way,
> Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay&#33;
> 
> That was another of my dreams with an interesting choice of soundtrack.  
> the errors.[/b]



 Wow, I wish my dreams were that happy&#33; but yeah, interesting choice of soundtrack.... I wonder about you sometimes :yumdumdoodledum: 





> I LOVE wasps&#33; I love them so much, when I was eleven I disturbed a nest while fishing the river by my grandfather&#39;s cabin. And they loved me too. A lot.
> 
> One squished wasp = a good start. [/b]



 I&#39;ve only been stung twice&#33; once on the lip, and once on the hand. I have the habit of having every encounter with a wasp, an epic battle&#33; especially when they try to get into my subway sandwich when i eat outside.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> 438269[/snapback]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Lmfao]I hate wasps, too - I found the first one today in the outdoor patio (which is closed off).  I had the pleasure of using a lighter to burn its wings so it couldn&#39;t fly, and then I crushed its head.    I&#39;m sadistic, baby.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...







> That zippa-dee-doo-dah song would be hilarious - I can picture it perfectly in my head.  Streamers, confetti, crowds of jubilious people singing... [/b]



And you have to realize that this wasn&#39;t just people singing. It was the complete song with the orchestra and everything. Very happy.....Very joyous....

And guess what I was singing all day long?







> I LOVE wasps&#33; I love them so much, when I was eleven I disturbed a nest while fishing the river by my grandfather&#39;s cabin. And they loved me too. A lot.
> 
> One squished wasp = a good start. [/b]



Oooo, that doesn&#39;t sound like a lot of fun. Did you get a lot of stings?

My one expereince I remember with wasps was when we were having a picnic by the Zion&#39;s Visitor Center. We didn&#39;t eat very much because the wasps wanted to eat too. And it is hard to take a bite of a sandwich when it is covered with wasps. We ended up eating in the car.






> Wow, I wish my dreams were that happy&#33; but yeah, interesting choice of soundtrack.... I wonder about you sometimes :yumdumdoodledum: 
>  I&#39;ve only been stung twice&#33; once on the lip, and once on the hand. I have the habit of having every encounter with a wasp, an epic battle&#33; especially when they try to get into my subway sandwich when i eat outside. [/b]



I need to make a list of wht songs my mind as chosen for my dream soundtracks. I know I have had "You Can Fly" twice. Now "Zip-a Dee Doo Dah". My mind  obviously likes Disney. I also remember Neil Diamond and Africa by Toto. Funny...none of these are things I actually listen to. Kind of funny...

Ouch...I&#39;ll bet the sting to the lip really hurt.  ::shock::   :Sad:  



Dreams:


I had some cool ideas that I tried to incubate. But nothing I planned came through. In fact, I only remember the last dream of the night.

*Dream:*

I was at *Calico Ghost Town* with my mom and sister. The Calico in the dream was nothing like the real Calico we used to go to when I was a kid.

When we first went in I rushed over to a place that I was certain was the traditional first thing we did each time we went there. It was some kind of animatronic show with characters in a saloon and ladies dancing.

Then I saw people dressed up to do a real performace. Some of the costumes were really odd with big paper mache heads. I could tell the people&#39;s real faces were looking out of there the neck was on the paper mache.

Then we were standing in line for something. My mom and sister had to sit down. I said I would wait in the line. But then I realized that I didn&#39;t have my purse. I had no money. But I looked down in this basket I was holding and saw my wallet. I was concerned as to how it got there. When I opened my wallet, I saw that I had only one dollar. But then mom came up to me and handed me a twenty dollar bill.


This wasn&#39;t a very interesting dream. But when I first woke up I was surprised at how many details I remembered (which I have since forgotten).

I know why I had this dream. I was with some friends yesterday, and one mentioned going to Calico when she lived in CA. And I had said, "Hey, me too."

Funny how that was what I dreamed about and not the images and story that I had tried so hard to incubate before bed.....

----------


## oneironut

> Oooo, that doesn&#39;t sound like a lot of fun. Did you get a lot of stings?[/b]



Well, the bottom of my feet were perfectly safe, but pretty much everywhere else got some attention.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Ouch...I&#39;ll bet the sting to the lip really hurt.  [/b]




 yeah, Remember Bubba from Forrest Gump? I looked like that, but whiter and a lot younger&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well, the bottom of my feet were perfectly safe, but pretty much everywhere else got some attention.[/b]








> yeah, Remember Bubba from Forrest Gump? I looked like that, but whiter and a lot younger&#33;[/b]



I&#39;ve decided that I don&#39;t want to have any encounters with wasps.


Okay, I had some interesting <span style="color:#4B0082">"Conundrum" .

Oneironaut then sent me a email with the word "conundrum" in it, and I knew it was now time for action.

Unfortunately this  was where the dream ended.


This would have been a cool dream to finish. Maybe I could find a way to finish it tonight. How awesome would it be to fight an evil pirate with O and Ranma on my side...  ::bigteeth::  


I briefly woke up after that dream and the first thing I thought was , "Too bad CB wasn&#39;t there." So that lead into my second dream of the night.


*Dream 2:*


I was at *CB&#39;s house*. I was with a group of people that were visiting. I had slept on the living room floor.

I was awakened in the morning by the sound of a guitar playing. I sat up and listened, and thought, "Hey--that&#39;s CB&#39;s song." Suddenly I saw him coming down the hallway playing an accoustic guitar and singing. Right behind him were both of his parents and sister. They were all singing along too. (  ::chuckle::  ).

It was another of my dreams where there is music, and everyone is so happy and singing, that I just had to sing along too. I got up and followed them into the dining room. As soon as I got there they all sat down and the music stopped. I was disappointed and wished everyone would keep singing.

Suddenly a lady who was also visiting rushes up to me and asked me if I had moved my car. I said, "No, why would I have moved my car?"

She said because any car that doesn&#39;t belong to a Native American will be towed after 8:00am. I looked at the clock. It said 8:19. We went out to the street. Sure enough, my car was gone. I felt very upset.

Then A Native American girl, who in the dream was supposedly my friend came over to me. She seemed indignant and said, "I told them you were coming. I got permission for you to have your car here. Okay, I&#39;ll come with you and help you get your car back. Give me a minute." She walked back into the house and started getting ready.

I decided that this was now a great time to talk to CB finally--and his family, so I walked back into the dining room. Another friend was sitting at the table talking. She was telling them all about these personal and embarrassing stories about me and things I had done. I started feeling very humiliated. I decided that I didn&#39;t want to make eye contact with CB. So I turned and slowly slunk back out of the room.

And that was the end. That was another of those bad self esteem dreams that I occasionally get. It reminds me of the one where I&#39;m about to meet Oneironaut for the first time.

*Notes:* 

CB&#39;s song wasn&#39;t "Leaving". It was actually something different and new. In the dream I knew it well enough to sing along. But I don&#39;t remember it now.


I also don&#39;t remember what the embarrassing stories were that my friend was telling.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I dreamed that *Oneironaut, Ranma and I* were trying to defeat an *evil pirate*.[/b]



Damn, that could have turned out to be a really awesome dream. Too bad it had to get cut short.  :Sad: 
You should _definitely_ try to induce that one again&#33;
And LoL @ "Conundrum".  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay then.


Conundrum.

Tonight.

2:14.


In my dream.


And CB, I&#39;d love to have you there, too.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Maybe I could be the evil pirate.   :tongue2: 

And wow, you had pretty much an entire dream dedicated to me&#33;  That&#39;s awesome.  Funny that you had my parents with me even though you&#39;ve never seen them, same with my sister.  They always hate it when I play my acoustic, too&#33;

A song you&#39;ve never heard before... maybe it&#39;s precognitive - maybe another song is on the way&#33;   ::D: 

Native American, haha... I must be on a Navajo reserve somewhere in the states.   ::lol:: 

No worries, either - I completely forgot about those embarrassing stories, too.   :wink2: 

Good recall.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow, reminds me of the dream where I met you mom. What&#39;s next? you gonna dream of having tea with my great Aunt  :;-):  

 And CB you don&#39;t know what i do to evil pirates  ::evil::   jk

 tonight: Conundrum&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Maybe I could be the evil pirate.  [/b]



Okay. You got it.  As long as you realize that I will probably torture and kill you. 

 ::D:  






> And wow, you had pretty much an entire dream dedicated to me&#33;  That&#39;s awesome.  Funny that you had my parents with me even though you&#39;ve never seen them, same with my sister.  They always hate it when I play my acoustic, too&#33;[/b]



But they like your electric?

Yeah, I made them a happy family that loves singing to your music. And apparently I love to sing to your music too.





> A song you&#39;ve never heard before... maybe it&#39;s precognitive - maybe another song is on the way&#33;  [/b]



I sure hope so.






> Native American, haha... I must be on a Navajo reserve somewhere in the states.  
> 
> No worries, either - I completely forgot about those embarrassing stories, too.  
> 
> Good recall.[/b]



I&#39;m glad the embarrassing stories are forgotten.






> wow, reminds me of the dream where I met you mom. What&#39;s next? you gonna dream of having tea with my great Aunt[/b]



It is funny, isn&#39;t it?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Okay. You got it. As long as you realize that I will probably torture and kill you.[/b]



 :tongue2:   Or maybe you can convert me into a good pirate.  

They really like the look of my electric... but it&#39;s too much power for them to listen to it.   ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Or maybe you can convert me into a good pirate.[/b]



Maybe, but only if you look like Ashton Kutcher....LOL.

By the way, Nice pictures that you posted. What a cute little kid you were.  ::content::  

And is that the friend you recorded your songs with? (Jack?)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Definately not, hahahah.  That&#39;s a friend from the new neighbourhood.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just have a second to get started before I have to run--so this will not be complete yet.






> Definately not, hahahah. That&#39;s a friend from the new neighbourhood[/b]



I&#39;m judging by that reaction that Jack is nothing like this guy.


Okay, after trying to plan out a whole night of exciting, very fun dreams, I ended up with some pretty dull ones.  :Sad:  

Here are some notes.

Gym

Amusement park

My mind is already going blank. See, the dreams weren&#39;t even exciting enough for me to even try to remember them. 

Actually I think CB was in one of the first dreams of the night, but I don&#39;t even remember it at all. I don&#39;t remember anything about pirates, adventure, fighting, torturing, or possibly converting.

----------


## Twoshadows

I am really ready to have another LD. This time I don&#39;t want to rush. I want to play attention to details around me. Especially when it comes to other people. I have noticed in my past few dreams (not LDs) I haven&#39;t done a good job at all at really noticing things. I mean if CB had asked me what his parents and sister looked like in my dream, I couldn&#39;t have said. I knew they were there, I knew who they were, but I don&#39;t remember anything about them.

So I want to change that. I will have the best luck in a lucid dream because I will consciously be able to tell myself to notice. For instance I want to notice people&#39;s eye color, and that sort of detail.

And I love to talk to DCs. I want to ask them a whole list of questions. I want to know what my mind thinks is going on on other peoples&#39; heads. Things like "Do you know who I am?" or "What do you think about me?" or "I need you to predict my future." (I still want to do that one.) I&#39;m going to keep thinking about this, because this makes LDs more satisfying.

Plus, if I think about it it increases the chances of it happening.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, the above didn&#39;t happen last night. I slept long and hard. It&#39;s funny because lately I have been waking up a lot during the middle of the night. But as soon as I decided to take advantage of it, I sleep like a log. Figures.


*Dream 1:*

I am driving a car. *Jeff* is with me. We are going to *Zion National Park*. When we are about there. I look over to Jeff to ask him a question, but he is asleep. I decide not to wake him and drive into the park.


*Dream 2:* 

I was in a library. I start overhearing two people talkin on the next aisle over. They are discussing a *bigfoot* encounter. I am very curious and so I continue to listen.

Finally I just decide to go over and talk with them becuase I would like to ask some questions.

When I go over I am thrilled to see that it is *KM* talking. (KM is a man that I really admire and respect).

The other man is suddenly gone and it is now just me and KM. I talk with him a little about his encounter. I let him know that I am really interested in it. He tries to brush it off as nothing special. But I continue to show interest. 

Then he says to me, "I appreciate you taking interest in this." And then he gives me a hug.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Well, the above didn&#39;t happen last night. I slept long and hard. It&#39;s funny because lately I have been waking up a lot during the middle of the night. But as soon as I decided to take advantage of it, I sleep like a log. Figures.[/b]



 heh I&#39;ve been having the same problem&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I had the same problem last night. I stayed up a little later than usual, then when I went to sleep I slept good and hard and don&#39;t have very good recall.

But I do remember zoos showing up in two of my dreams.


In one of the dreams I was on this boat and we were floating by these *zoo* exhibits. I remember stopping by one with three *elephants* in it and threre was a person talking to us and teaching us about elephants, and pointing out the differences between male and female elephants.


Then in a separate dream I was at am *amusement park* and there was a section of the park that had a *zoo*. I really wanted to go threre.

I know there was a lot more to these dreams. I have these little flashes, but I can&#39;t hold onto them.


*Oneironaut*, I kept that commitment and practiced the guitar before bed, so even though I didn&#39;t do well with my dreaming, at least I inched a little forward on the guitar.  :smiley:   And the pinky is a little better this moring. I can&#39;t believe I keep cutting it.

----------


## The Cusp

Gotta build up those calluses on your fingers before you can get a good sound.  Try dragging your fingers along the top string, or just working your fingertips with your nails.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gotta build up those calluses on your fingers before you can get a good sound.  Try dragging your fingers along the top string, or just working your fingertips with your nails.[/b]



Thanks for the tips.

I seem to like to cut my pinky on things though. This time is was an extremely deep paper cut right on the tip. And it&#39;s a little tender. It will be nice to build up those calluses so I don&#39;t have this problem.


*Moonbeam:*





> I was wondering when someone would ask me that&#33; Sounds worse than it is (altho it looks like s**t): A combination of veggie and berry powder extract (each sold as meal replacements to be used on their own, so they are actually pretty nutritinally complete), organic vanilla whey protein, a tropical-fruit flavored fiber powder, hemp powder, brewer&#39;s yeast, bee pollen, cocoa, and cinnamon. I add water and ice, shake it up, and it is thick but drinkable. Actually tastes pretty good, has lots of protein, a low glycemic index, and a little bit of the good kind of fat, acceptable number of calories. It&#39;s probably healthier than eating food.[/b]



 That actually sounds pretty good. And a lot of it I could probably eat, assuming the vegie and berry powders are raw.

I drink a lot of fruit/veggie smoothies now. It&#39;s an easy way to get them all in and to fill up. I can eat raw cocoa, so I can flavor things with chocolate if I want (banana, pear and cocoa are really good blended up into a "pudding".) Anyway, there are a whole lot of good things to eat. Really, the hardest thing is to go out or have others eat in front of you. I never wanted to be a "health freak" that couldn&#39;t eat what everyone around them was eating. But I guess that&#39;s something I am now dealing with now and for the most part it&#39;s not so bad.

This is my favorite of the websites I am getting my info from:  http://www.alissacohen.com/

After you read it, it makes you never want to eat the old way again.

One more thing I wanted to talk to you about is *weightlifting*. I&#39;m pretty sure I read that you&#39;re doing that now? So how is that going for you? How long have you been doing it?

I did it for a while a few years back and just loved the way I felt. I want to start up again. I keep reading that it is possible to do while eating raw vegan. I just need to keep researching that so I can eat right to gain muscle.

----------


## Moonbeam

> That actually sounds pretty good. And a lot of it I could probably eat, assuming the vegie and berry powders are raw.
> 
> I drink a lot of fruit/veggie smoothies now. It&#39;s an easy way to get them all in and to fill up. I can eat raw cocoa, so I can flavor things with chocolate if I want (banana, pear and cocoa are really good blended up into a "pudding".) Anyway, there are a whole lot of good things to eat. Really, the hardest thing is to go out or have others eat in front of you. I never wanted to be a "health freak" that couldn&#39;t eat what everyone around them was eating. But I guess that&#39;s something I am now dealing with now and for the most part it&#39;s not so bad.[/b]



I&#39;m pretty sure the veggie/berry powders are raw (Living Fuel is the brand).  Actually even without the whey the mixture would have quite a bit of protein.  I ate just that for three days; I should add up all the nutritional data but it was probably 1200-1400 calories, well over 100 g protein.  I kind of just mixed every healthy powder together that I had.  Is yeast vegan?  I ate nothing but that for three days and felt fine.  I kind of messed up this weekend but I&#39;ll get back on it tomorrow.

There are some really good vegan raw bars out now; the Larabar and Cliff Nectar; also I eat a brand called Organic Food Bar (very descriptive), it comes in chocolate chip, green bar, blueberry, and protein flavor (well I just looked, it says 80% raw on the green bar).  All really good.  I could _almost_ do it now (vegan-raw) I think....I really admire somebody who can; my problem is weak willpower.  I really like to eat nuts, I could eat a lot of them.  That would be the problem, I could probably gain a lot of weight eating yummy nuts and fruit bars and chocolate (are there raw chocolate bars?)...I would miss my veggie soup tho.  The raw part would take some planning. Besides whey, I eat free-range meat and fish; I&#39;ve really cut down lately tho and mostly stick to a little turkey and fish.  Do you feel good on it? (I guess you must, if you are able to keep it up so well.) Do you do a nutritional breakdown for protein, etc.?  I&#39;ll check out that website.   





> One more thing I wanted to talk to you about is *weightlifting*. I&#39;m pretty sure I read that you&#39;re doing that now? So how is that going for you? How long have you been doing it?
> 
> I did it for a while a few years back and just loved the way I felt. I want to start up again. I keep reading that it is possible to do while eating raw vegan. I just need to keep researching that so I can eat right to gain muscle.[/b]



Yes I have been lifting steadily for 12 years or so; I did it sporadically before that.  I walk my dogs a lot too, and try to do some aerobic exercise but I have more trouble doing that regularly.  I do think that weightlifting is the most important exercise that anyone can do; not just for muscles, but for more for your bones, tendons, etc.  If you are going to eat so good, you will live a long time, so you have to plan for that&#33;  I plateaued in muscle development/strength quite a while ago (I still have goals, but it takes me a long time to add anything anymore.  I am not very genetically gifted for muscle-building, I&#39;m kind of ectomorphic.)  Aerobic exercise wears off really quickly if you slow down or quit but you keep the bone mass you get from weights.  Very important as you get older. Also very strenuous aerobic excecise causes free radical formation and I don&#39;t think that extreme stuff is healthy.  Easy to get injured running too, but weightlifting protects you from injuries because you are stronger and tougher.  

Anyway, I could go on about that.  I think everybody should do it.  I definitely think you could do well on your diet--just eat lots of nuts and protein bars.  I know there are different opinions on how much protein is necessary, and I know I tend towards the high side.  I&#39;m not sure which way is right, the debate is ongoing.  

Well I hope you get into lifting; now that you are well used to your diet it would probably be a good time.  Let me know if I can help&#33;  The thought of you staying on that diet for three months is encouraging to me; I will use that for inspiration to improve my diet.  (I know what I should do but I sure do screw up a lot&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Moonbeam, for your nice reply.






> I&#39;m pretty sure the veggie/berry powders are raw (Living Fuel is the brand). Actually even without the whey the mixture would have quite a bit of protein.[/b]



I&#39;ll have to look in to it. If I do the weightlifting, i need to be getting enough protein.






> There are some really good vegan raw bars out now[/b]



 That&#39;s good to hear. i haven&#39;t tried anything like that yet. At some point I will probably be wanting to try something new.


For the moment I am eating a really yummy nut bar that I have learned to make. I just soak almonds, pecans and walnuts, then chop them in a blender until it is rather chunky. Then I spread it on a dehydrator sheet. Drizzle the mixture with some raw agave syrup. Then I dehydrate it for a day or so. It makes a great snack. And great to break up and put in a baggy and carry in my purse or take on a hike.






> (are there raw chocolate bars?)[/b]



I think so, bu tI have never tried any. What I do for my chocolate craving is to take some raw coconut oil and add a little agave syrup and sprinkle my broken up nut bar peices and add raw cocoa. You put it in the fridge and it hardens and tastes just like a candy bar to me.

See, if you know the tricks you never feel deprived.  ::D:  

As limiting one might think this diet is, I feel that it opens up a whole new world off possibilities. At this point I have no desire to go back to my old way of eating.


And you know how I just said how the hardest part was going out to eat? Well right after I wrote that I was invited to go out to eat with friends. We went to a Mexican place.  Since I didn&#39;t have a lot of advanced warning I wasn&#39;t extremely hungry --and that is acutally a good thing because I was content to watch everyone eat the chips and salsa that I used to love. I ordered a really good avacado salad that tasted so good to me that I didn&#39;t care that everyone around me was eating greasy meat etc. I was still eating my salad when others were eating friend cheesecake. When they were saying "Oh, I feel soooo stuffed, ugh." I was thinking , "I feel great." Isn&#39;t that how we want to feel after a meal anyway??

And when I got home I broke off a piece of my coconut oil chocolate and felt totally satisfied.






> I could probably gain a lot of weight eating yummy nuts and fruit bars and chocolate[/b]



I doubt it. I have lost weight. I don&#39;t know how much exactly because I don&#39;t own a scale. but I am wearing jeans one size smaller....  ::-P: 






> Yes I have been lifting steadily for 12 years or so[/b]



That&#39;s awesome. I really admire you. Okay, that&#39;s inspired me.

Yeah I have read all kinds of good things about weightlifting. And I know how good I felt (and how good I looked) when I did it before. And I have just been very health conscious lately. I just want to be doing all I can so I can be one of these people that never look or feel my age. I&#39;ve done pretty good so far. I&#39;m almost never sick.

Anyway, I have retained some of the muscle from before. So I don&#39;t think it would take a long time to have it show. I am hoping that if I start right now I can really tell a difference by summer.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Moonbeam for the PM.


I only got a few hours of sleep last night, and I don&#39;t remember any dreams except one where I am doing laundry. So we know that was exciting.  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

I don&#39;t have much to say. I mostly just want to bump my journal back to the first page. I guess lots of people posted in their journals today.

I went to bed quite late again. I don&#39;t remember a single dream I had. I know I had little glimpses when I first woke up, but they are not completely gone.

Anyway, I want to say I&#39;m exited to see that our PM boxes increased in size. This way I will (hopefully) never  have the "Full" message come up again.

By the way, thank you to the friends (Ranma, CB, and oneironut) who chatted with me in Chat yesterday. It was fun.   ::D:

----------


## oneironut

> I don&#39;t have much to say. I mostly just want to bump my journal back to the first page. I guess lots of people posted in their journals today.
> 
> I went to bed quite late again. I don&#39;t remember a single dream I had. I know I had little glimpses when I first woke up, but they are not completely gone.
> 
> Anyway, I want to say I&#39;m exited to see that our PM boxes increased in size. This way I will (hopefully) never  have the "Full" message come up again.
> 
> By the way, thank you to the friends (Ranma, CB, and oneironut) who chatted with me in Chat yesterday. It was fun.  [/b]



Heh, it isn&#39;t as easy to stay on page 1 as it used to be. We should all start using that to improve recall. "Tonight I will remember a dream, so I don&#39;t get bumped to page 2."  ::wink::

----------


## Man of Shred

fun chatting with you too&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Heh, it isn&#39;t as easy to stay on page 1 as it used to be. We should all start using that to improve recall. "Tonight I will remember a dream, so I don&#39;t get bumped to page 2." [/b]



Yeah, I guess.  ::content::  

And I am also going to merge with a tree very soon.






> fun chatting with you too&#33; [/b]



Yes....and again.  ::bigteeth::  

 ::D:   ::lol::   :tongue2:   ::-P:   ::mrgreen::  (so you don&#39;t take me too seriously.....LOL)

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams (notes):*


*Ranma* and are are talking in *Live Chat*. He is telling me about a fight he got in once.


I am at *Disneyland* iwth my mom and sister buying golden figurines.


I am driving down the highway and see a girl cyring. I noticed that there are *wrecked vehicles*. No one else is around.


Going to someone&#39;s house. night/day?


Driving....

----------


## Man of Shred

> *Dreams (notes):*
> *Ranma* and are are talking in *Live Chat*. He is telling me about a fight he got in once.[/b]




 LOL&#33; I&#39;ll tell you about one today if you show up in chat&#33; but for now i gotta go to work. BTW you also had an apearance in my dreams last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> BTW you also had an apearance in my dreams last night.[/b]



Those were pretty funny dreams....


Okay, I am up in the night because I just had a lucid dream. Its unusual to have an LD this early in the night. I probably had it between 12:00 and 1:00.

And it was one of those dreams where as soon as I woke up, I thought, Oh crap, how am I going to remember all that I just did? And I think that I am still half asleep, becuase I don&#39;&#39;t seem to be typing my best right now.

So here is my attempt at putting it all back together again.

Lucid Dream:</span>

I believe somewhere in the beginning of the dream I had been talking to other dream characeters about the goal to become lucid. We had talked about if we became lucid we would soar up to the clouds because the clouds were looking very beautiful.

<span style="color:#0000FF">Then somewhere in here I realize that I _am_ dreaming. I am briefly tempted to look for an Easter Bunny. But I am still pulled by the dream I was just having.

I decided to go find my friend and take her with me soaring up to the clouds.

It gets fuzzy here. I believe I found my friend and am soaring with her. Then I feel myself wake up. But instead I find myself still in the dream but on the ground. So I fly back up to the clouds with my friend again. I belive this pattern happens a few times. 

I am wondering how lucid I actually was by the end of this dream. I am going to say that I was lucid, but I wasn&#39;t really controling anything. I just really wanted to be flying though those clouds, so I went with the flow.

By the end I had two friends with me. The sky had turned more into the ocean. There were still clouds, but there were also jelly fish floating all around us. Lots of them--in some places there were huge clusters of them. They weren&#39;t the stinging kind other wise we would have been in trouble because we had to keep pushing out way through the clusters.

There were times in the dream wehre I was so surrounded by clouds that I almost started to feel claustraphobic. I had to have my friends hold my hands so we wouldn&#39;t get separated. Because there was no visibility. The clouds felt like I would imagine real clouds to feel--a little damp and "thick".

Also at one point we cleared the top of the clouds and came out into the yellow moon light. I remember being just in awe of what I was seeing. It was so beautiful.




It&#39;s not even 1:30 yet. I don&#39;t have to get up for almost five more hours, so I will try to focus on having another LD tonight. This time I will think Tree.

----------


## Twoshadows

I didn&#39;t have any more LD&#39;s. I had several fairly complex dreams which I have since forgotten. Oh well, At least I did have the one LD. Hopefully this will trigger more LDs...and I will able to complete the Task and do other really fun stuff.




Also:

Yesterday I cleared off my bench and gathered my weights. I only had time to do some bench presses. I used what seemed like an extremely wimpy weight. Did just two sets of 8 reps each. But I&#39;m feeling it today.  ::shock::  I guess it goes to show I need more than just my walks with my dog and pilates. I know I really need to work on that upper body especially.

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats on the LD&#33; I really hope i&#39;ll have one soon&#33; maybe even tonight&#33;

 see ya later wierdo&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, congrats on your LD&#33;  You said you&#39;d have one and you had one.   ::D: 

So close to that lucid task, but I know you&#39;ll get it next time.

Meanwhile, my recall has shot back up - two extremely vivid dreams the last two nights, which I&#39;m going to write up in a few.  

Good luck with that LD&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats on the lucid&#33;





> Yesterday I cleared off my bench and gathered my weights. I only had time to do some bench presses. I used what seemed like an extremely wimpy weight. Did just two sets of 8 reps each. But I&#39;m feeling it today.  I guess it goes to show I need more than just my walks with my dog and pilates. I know I really need to work on that upper body especially.[/b]



  ::goodjob::  Don&#39;t worry about the how much weight that you do; just concentrate on good form.  You will get stronger and the weight will go up.   You did the hard part--just getting going.  Pretty soon I bet you&#39;ll be hooked.

----------


## oneironut

Nice job on the LD. I&#39;m sure you&#39;ll hit the tasks next time, but flying through the clouds sounds like a pretty good consolation prize.   ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys. You&#39;re all awesome&#33;

 Your encouragement will get me my LD.  ::D:  So thanks in advance&#33;&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

It&#39;s only because you&#39;ve been very encouraging as well&#33;

 I still remember my "how to make dreams more exciting" thread. When i was getting frustrated....
"Don&#39;t you _dare_, give up" she says&#33; Thanks for kicking my ass that day&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Thanks for kicking my ass that day&#33;[/b]



Anytime&#33;   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Niice flying lucid, TS.  :smiley: 
Funny thing, I remember waking up at about 1:30 after dreaming, not remembering the dream, and going back to sleep thinking I&#39;d be able to induce a lucid. Woke up remembering nothing. =/
Ah, well. I&#39;ll be able to focus a little more, soon.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Niice flying lucid, TS. 
> Funny thing, I remember waking up at about 1:30 after dreaming, not remembering the dream, and going back to sleep thinking I&#39;d be able to induce a lucid. Woke up remembering nothing. =/
> Ah, well. I&#39;ll be able to focus a little more, soon. [/b]



You&#39;ll get it, O. I have complete faith that we will be getting a really good one from you real soon.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I mentioned in another post to Oneironaught that I had attempted a few wood carvings. Here are two of my completed ones. I have a whole bunch more that are not done.






This one was before I bought a router.


Notice how the ball in a cage is nowhere to be seen....  ::D: 


Edit: I also started a simple chain that I didn&#39;t finish.

----------


## Oneironaught

Huh, pretty nice&#33; I&#39;m impressed. Those look much like the types of things our club&#39;s members show (and enter for judging). Me like. I&#39;d love to see your ball-in-a-cage too   ::wink:: 

I need to get back to carving. I still do but, haven&#39;t done much in the past few years - so much going on. I&#39;ll show more photos of some of my stuff. I don&#39;t do much &#39;in the round&#39; carving though, mainly trick carving and some faces and &#39;wood spirits&#39;.

----------


## Twoshadows

> pretty nice&#33; I&#39;m impressed.[/b]



Hey thanks.


I actually haven&#39;t done much carving lately either. When I moved a couple years ago I no longer had a wonderful carving station that I could leave all my things sitting out on. Now I have to get things out, then put them away--and that&#39;s a big pain.

Here are my first attempts at faces:



As far as the ball in the cage. I never took a picture of it so I don&#39;&#39;t have one already on my computer. But I think I know which box I have it packed in. So maybe I&#39;ll take a picture and post it....just so we can both get a good laugh...  ::laughhard::

----------


## Twoshadows

I am awake again in the middle of the night, so I went and took a picture of my "tree santa"  that now lives in my garden. I call them that because I made them at Christmas time. I gave the other one away.






I&#39;m now hoping that I will be able to go back to bed and complete the Tree Task. (Maybe my tree will have a face on it.....  ::shock::  )

----------


## Twoshadows

It worked. I had to lay in bed for quite a while. I even thought I wasn&#39;t going to be able to go back to sleep. But I did.

And I completed both Tasks&#33;&#33;</span>

It started in a dream where I was trying to get away from this guy . He was big and liked me and was really creeping me out. I had to get away from him, so I ran into an office, then into a furniture store (even hid under a couch for a while).

 Then I decided to come out. I realized it was very rude of me to run away. I need to confront him and tell him how I felt. And maybe he wouldn&#39;t be so bad after all.

Then I saw my family waiting for me. My dad (who is dead) was there.

Seeing my dad triggered lucidity. I went up to him. I thought "It&#39;s been so long". 

I reached out and took his hands and noticed the way his skin felt.

I put my face to his and gave him a gentle kiss on the cheek. It felt so real. Just like it would have in real life. I almost forgot what I had wanted to be doing in a lucid dream. I just wanted to enjoy being with my dad.
But then he said something to me about my mom. I looked over at my mom, then my sister. Then I remembered.

<span style="color:#8B0000">"C, you have got to come with me to find a tree&#33;" I ran out the building. She called after me, "Don&#39;t you want to take the car?"

I said, "I don&#39;t have time--any tree will do. There&#39;s got to be one close-by."

I ran out and saw that I was in a plant nursery. I looked around and saw no trees--just smaller plants.

Then I looked on a top shelf and saw a small tree in a pot. I jumped on the shelves and started to climb. The customers didn&#39;t like what I was doing and started to complain. I ignored them. I made it to the top where the tree was only to find out it was more of a vine. It was quite small.

Disappointed, I jumped back down and took off running.

I was now in a park. I saw over to the far end what looked like a big tree. When I got to it, though, I saw that it was hollowed out into a kids&#39; play place. I could hear kids laughing inside and the  splashing of water. At first I thought I would still try to hug it. But I realized that it was dead. I didn&#39;t think I could merge with a dead tree.

Finally in the very corner of the park I was a medium sized cottonwood. I ran to it. It&#39;s trunk wasn&#39;t very big (diameter of only 10 inches or so) but I grabbed ahold of it and started hugging. I hugged and hugged.

Then I started asking myself what "merging with a tree" was supposed to feel like. Had I merged yet?

I opened my eyes. I could see my shadow holding the tree. I figured as long as I could see my shadow separate from the tree I hadn&#39;t "merged". So I kept hugging, occasionally opening an eye to look at the shadow.

Finally I started to feel dizzy. I could tell something was finally happening. I couldn&#39;t see anything recognizable, and I felt like I was hanging upside down.

"I merged, " I told myself.


Then I thought about the basic Task. I was still dreaming. I figured I might as well try that one as well. As soon as I thought that I was back out of the tree and back to just hugging it.

I let go and looked around. There seemed to be some sort of Easter activity going on at the park. I guessed that they had had an Easter Egg hunt earlier. I saw a paper plate on the ground by a picnic table which had a picture of a pink Easter Bunny on it. 

I started running again. I tried to decide if I was looking for a real bunny, a cartoon bunny, or someone dressed up as an easter bunny. I decided that which ever one I found I would count it.

I finally looked over and saw an Easter Bunny sitting in a chair. At first it looked like a person in a costume. But as I got close I could tell it was much too small for that.

He had just finished talking to a child. When that child left, I said to him, "Hello, Easter Bunny."

"Hello", he said back in a robotic sort of voice.

I couldn&#39;t think of anything to say to him, so I politely said, "How are you doing, Easter Bunny?"

"I&#39;m doing fine, " he said back.


Suddenly I got excited as I realized I had completed both Tasks and unfortunately that woke me up.

----------


## pj

Wow.  Nice double-bagger there.  Congratulations&#33;

Thanks for the inspiration.

----------


## Man of Shred

crazy. I&#39;m getting mighty jealous of your lucidity nowadays&#33;

 Congrats&#33;.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys. As I was laying there in bed trying to fall alseep, I was almost chanting, "I&#39;m going to lucid dream, I&#39;m going to lucid dream." Again and again.  My poor mind didn&#39;t have a choice.  ::bigteeth:: 



But I sure am tired this morning. I would really love to crawl back into bed.

----------


## Oneironaught

::bowdown::     Bravo on the faces _and_ the completed tasks&#33; Now I&#39;m jealous too. You&#39;ve had quite a wonderful night. All I did last night was _suspect_ I&#39;m dreaming, had dream signs literally in my face but was &#39;too embarrassed&#39; to do an RC because others were in &#39;the restaurant&#39; I was in. How lame is that?

----------


## Jess

hi TS, awesome that youre keeping up the dream journal, it must be the biggest on DV now??

----------


## Jess

those trees are amazing too...and the carvings - wow

----------


## Twoshadows

Jess--you&#39;re back&#33;&#33;  ::-P:  

How are you doing? I&#39;ve missed having you around. Are you still doing your skateboarding stuff (Coleman slides and all)?

And thanks for the compliments.  ::content::  

Hope to see you around more.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Bravo on the faces _and_ the completed tasks&#33; Now I&#39;m jealous too. You&#39;ve had quite a wonderful night. All I did last night was _suspect_ I&#39;m dreaming, had dream signs literally in my face but was &#39;too embarrassed&#39; to do an RC because others were in &#39;the restaurant&#39; I was in. How lame is that?[/b]



That is so frustrating. I&#39;m sure you were dying when you woke up and realized you had missed that opportunity&#33;

But obviously it&#39;s on your mind. I would say that tonight is the night.   ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

::bowdown::  Wow congrats on that amazing dream&#33;  That was great.

P.S.  I just read my dream journal&#33;  Yay, you used the drawing method&#33;  I&#39;m trying that again tonite&#33;

P.P.S.  I think I figured out why it worked for you and not me--yours probably actuallly resembled a bunny and a tree.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That last one was gigantic&#33;  Congratulations on the double there - it must be some sort of record.   :tongue2: 

Since last time you had an LD, I had an LD, so let&#39;s hope thats what happens again.  I&#39;m crossing my fingers - it&#39;d be nice to merge with a tree&#33;

Well done, I guess it shows that you can do _anything_ if you put your mind to it (get it?).   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, CB.   ::content::  

You said it--put your mind to it. I know you can do this. ANd the wonderful thing about LDing is that you really can do anything. 

Try what I suggested in your DJ.

I can&#39;t wait to hear how yours went.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow congrats on that amazing dream&#33;  That was great.
> 
> P.S.  I just read my dream journal&#33;  Yay, you used the drawing method&#33;  I&#39;m trying that again tonite&#33;
> 
> P.P.S.  I think I figured out why it worked for you and not me--yours probably actuallly resembled a bunny and a tree.[/b]



Yeah, I think the dreawing may have helped. It made me focus on both a tree and a bunny for quite a while. And I&#39;m sure your drawings were fine.  ::content::   All that really matters is that you are focusing on that subject. And I believe that doing what it takes to put it on paper somehow gets it more ingrained in your mind. (I&#39;m not sure what the scientific explanation would be....maybe something to do with using both hemispheres in your brain?), but whatever it is, I think it works.


I also really believe the "I will lucid dream, I will lucid dream" as I was falling back to sleep helped too.

I can&#39;t wait to hear how you do.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Jess

> Jess--you&#39;re back&#33;&#33;  
> 
> How are you doing? I&#39;ve missed having you around. Are you still doing your skateboarding stuff (Coleman slides and all)?
> 
> And thanks for the compliments.  
> 
> Hope to see you around more.[/b]



Doing good thanks&#33; :yumdumdoodledum: Been busy with new job, ugh&#33;  Still skating (Coleman slides and all).

You&#39;re doing good too I see, thanks for missing me  :smiley:  I&#39;ve missed being here, will have to start journalling some dreams again...

You still shooting stuff on your camera?  I just saw some bird of prey take down another bird in my garden, ran in the house to get my camera, but it had gone by the time I got back&#33;&#33; I could hear it&#39;s prey screaming in the distance....it would have made an awesome shot&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Doing good thanks&#33; :yumdumdoodledum: Been busy with new job, ugh&#33;  Still skating (Coleman slides and all).
> 
> You&#39;re doing good too I see, thanks for missing me  I&#39;ve missed being here, will have to start journalling some dreams again...
> 
> You still shooting stuff on your camera?  I just saw some bird of prey take down another bird in my garden, ran in the house to get my camera, but it had gone by the time I got back&#33;&#33; I could hear it&#39;s prey screaming in the distance....it would have made an awesome shot&#33;[/b]



I&#39;m glad you are doing good. Hope the new job is going well.


Yeah, you really should come back and keep that journal up.  ::sheepishgrin::  


That&#39;s cool that you were ableto see the pird of pray catch another bird. I&#39;ve never seen anything like that. Too bad you didn&#39;t get any pictures.

Yeah I&#39;m still taking pictures. I will be taking a lot more now that it is warming up and there is more (plants /bugs/ nature) to take pictures of. 





*Dream 1:* 
*
DV Member Dream.*

I was in a van with *NeAvO, Blue Meanie* and a few others that I don&#39;t know very well. I think NeAvo was driving. I was in the other front seat. Everyone else was sleeping in the back. We were going on some kind of long trip. The highway stretched on forever. I suddenly looked over and saw that NeAvo was sleeping too.  ::shock::  . But since the road was straight we hadn&#39;t had a problem yet. I woke him up and said, "Whoa, do we need to pull over and get some sleep?"


*Dream 2:*

Well, you know how we all have embarrassing bathroom dreams. Well, this one was about my period. And I would rather not go into detail....lol. Thank me.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, you know how we all have embarrassing bathroom dreams. Well, this one was about my period. And I would rather not go into detail....lol. Thank me. [/b]



*THANK YOU&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;*  ::bowdown:: 

Haha. Excellent job on the 2-in-1 tasks, Twoshadows, and I love that picture you took of the wood-carving in the garden. The lighting is very surreal. Looks almost like really good CGI.  ::content::

----------


## NeAvO

> *Dream 1:* 
> *
> DV Member Dream.*
> 
> I was in a van with *NeAvO, Blue Meanie* and a few others that I don&#39;t know very well. I think NeAvo was driving. I was in the other front seat. Everyone else was sleeping in the back. We were going on some kind of long trip. The highway stretched on forever. I suddenly looked over and saw that NeAvo was sleeping too.  . But since the road was straight we hadn&#39;t had a problem yet. I woke him up and said, "Whoa, do we need to pull over and get some sleep?"[/b]



HAAH thats so cool&#33; Yeah just for the future don&#39;t let me drive, I&#39;m not that safe  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> HAAH thats so cool&#33; Yeah just for the future don&#39;t let me drive, I&#39;m not that safe [/b]



I know...just think, you could have been responsible for the deaths of many DV members  ::shock::  How the world would have suffered.   ::wink::  

Although it is a bit interesting that I had all the DV members sleeping in my dream. I just hope they were all having good lucid dreams. 

Were you...?  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Nice job on the wood carvings. Tell us a bit about how they are done&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;ve got pictures somewhere that show some pieces in various stages.

If I can&#39;t find them I can pull out my box of partially completed carvings and take new pictures.

I think it will help to _see_ them when I explain what I do. 

Thanks for being interested.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

who knows Maybe I&#39;ll take this up&#33; I&#39;ll bug you for tips relentlessly&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> who knows Maybe I&#39;ll take this up&#33; I&#39;ll bug you for tips relentlessly&#33;[/b]



It&#39;s the most satisfying type of type of art that I have tried. I also draw and sometimes paint (and other various things).

But somehow making something that is 3D and sits in your hand, and you can turn it over and look at it from all sides is really....well....cool.

If you want to give it a try, I&#39;ll do the best I can to teach you. At least I&#39;ll tell you how _I_ do it--which may or may not be the "correct" way.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes:

boat on the ocean, swimming.

clothes

crying

J.O./J


And more that I&#39;ve already forgotten.  ::blue::

----------


## Twoshadows

> *THANK YOU&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;* 
> 
> Haha. Excellent job on the 2-in-1 tasks, Twoshadows, and I love that picture you took of the wood-carving in the garden. The lighting is very surreal. Looks almost like really good CGI. [/b]



By the way, I never said thank you to this, O. 

About the picture....I took that picture at night. I didn&#39;t use the camera&#39;s flash. It just picked up the light from  the porch keeping its shutter open a little longer.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had the most sleep last night than I have for a very long time. And I had lots of dreams. I even took notes during the night which I haven&#39;t done for a while. I&#39;m glad I did because especially the first one I hardly remember, so the notes really helped.


*Dream 1:*

[Actually here are my notes since they will have more detail than what I actually remember]

long involved dream being a video game character.

Bad guy--*Capt&#39;n Hook*

Flying--hard-ish--up, then down. Can&#39;t leave char (?) unattended. Have to be fast.

Got caught by Capt&#39;n Hook--given to Smee. Tinkerbell caught too, but got away. Finally I get away.

In desert--dead Native American guy in sand at bottom of a cliff. From tribe starting with "Sh". Also enemy to pirates.

Pirates closing in. Have to fly very high.

Jeff in elevator.



*Dream 2:*

I was with a *black guy*. I was supposed to be some time in the past when opportunites for black people were limited. This guy was very funny and talented and so very likable. I don&#39;t remember a lot of details to this dream. But I remember driving in a car with him. At one point I said. "You can&#39;t stay here. You will never get the chance to be what you are supposed to be. You have to come with me to the *future*. It&#39;s where you belong."



*Dream 3:*

This was my favorite dream of the night because it had a character from my story in it. The story line was different. But just the fact that finally I had a dream relating to my story was fun.

I don&#39;t remember how it started. I was at Kaden&#39;s house. (His house was at  the top of the hill on the street I grew up on --about where the Henry&#39;s house would have been) We were both high school age.

We were about to go somewhere, but all we had was Kaden&#39;s bike. He smiled at me apologetically and suggested that he could ride me on his bike. I said, "No problem. We&#39;&#39;l just make it work."

He got on. I climbed on behind him and somewhow there was plenty of room. He started,and it was suddenly more like we were riding a motorcycle. 

I put my arms around Kaden&#39;s waist. He was wearing a black leather jacket, but I managed to get my ams under the jacket and had my hands on his T-shirt.

He was wearing a helmet, but I could see his brownish blond hair sticking out at the top of his shoulders. It curled a bit at the ends. I remember thinking that was so sexy.  :tongue2:   I leaned my head against his shoulders.


At the top of the hill there was a 4 way stop. I felt I needed to explain to him how it worked. But he said, "It&#39;s okay,I&#39;ve been watching". And we went through.

We ended up going to a store. We got a loaf of bread and a bottle of soda.

The checkout line was very strange. It was like a slide. You had to climb up the ladder, check out at the top, then your things went sliding down to the bottom where you picked them up.

The total cost for our bread and drink was &#036;1.87. Kaden took out a handful of bills and handed them to the lady. I saw that it was too much. When I saw the &#036;4 bill, I nervously took it back, and hoped she wouldn&#39;t have noticed it.

She gave me back change and pushed our stuff down the slide. She also handed me a free wooden carved necklace.

We then took off again on the bike and ended up at school. We went in a hallway and an old friend of mine was sitting on the floor coloring a picture with crayons. She had spilled the crayons everywhere. We helped her pick them up.

Then we went out to the grassy area outside and mingled with the crowd. I saw that many people were looking very sad. When I asked what the problem was, one of the girls said, "Haven&#39;t you heard??" And then she explained that a favorite Native American singer had been killed in a car accident and everyone was mourning her death.


Dream 4:

I was at some sort of activity with a group of people. Teresa and Danny were there. We went bowling and swimming. I noticed that D was wearing a women&#39;s swim suit (but that didn&#39;t trigger lucidity). We were then in a tent with a fake campfire inside.

Next thing I know is that I am at my grandparent&#39;s house (the one we just sold).I noticed thatthey had taken out some of thenearby houses and had put in a museum. I felt bad the everything was changing.

I looked at my grandparent&#39;s neighbors (who I was friends with in IRL). I saw them sitting outside around a picnic table about to eat. One of the girls waved at me to come over and join them. I went closer. I thought it was funny that someone at the table was dressed up like Darth Vader.

Also little Hailey was there (though she is not related). I tired to give her a hug. But she was mad and told me she didn&#39;t like me anymore since I wasn&#39;t her teacher anymore. I felt bad.

Then I noticed that there was a TV that everone was watching. A commercial came on and Haliley started singing along. Then everyone else started singing along too. The song had the melody of 1985 (Bowlingfor Soup). And even I started singing along. The only line I remember was something about "creamy salsa" (which doesn&#39;t actually sound as appealing as chunky salsa.  ::?:  


*Dream 5:*

Fragment.

I remember being on a street and looking at someone on a bike who suddenly turned around in the road and almost got hit by a car.

*
Dream 6:*

Fragmant.

Someone was talking about their favorite dessert. And I mentioned that mine was ice cream with girl scout cookies crumbled on top (not sure where that came from).

----------


## Moonbeam

That&#39;s weird; I dreamt about native americans last night too.

Actually, I just realized it&#39;s even a little weirder; one almost fell off a cliff (little girl who in was my daughter in the dream).

----------


## Twoshadows

> That&#39;s weird; I dreamt about native americans last night too.
> 
> Actually, I just realized it&#39;s even a little weirder; one almost fell off a cliff (little girl who in was my daughter in the dream).[/b]



I just read about it and commented in your DJ. That does seem like a strange coincidence&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I found the ball in a cage carving that I did. For some reason the pictures are a little blurred. But having pictures completely in focus probably wouldn&#39;t have made this look any better.

The block of wood that I started with wasn&#39;t even square to begin with. It was just going to be an experiment so I thought it wouldn&#39;t matter. After several hours into it, I started to wish I had started with something nicer. And I never really finished it. Oh well.....

 :tongue2:

----------


## Jess

I was expecting something more like this:



 :tongue2:  Good effort TS   ::thumbup::  It looks really fiddly&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I don&#39;t know, Jess, I gave you plenty of warning that it was ugly and bad. Now I know some people say things like that out of modesty, and their artwork turns out to be quite beautiful. But that was not the case with me. Mine truly was ugly.  ::D:  



*Dreams:*

I had at least three dreams about the *ocean*.

In one I was alone of the ocean waiting for Jeff. It was very lonely and creepy.

In another I was by a resort on the ocean. My mom and I were trying to find a place to park.

I know there was another one (the first dream of the night, I think). I may have been on a boat with other people. Fuzzy.....



Last dream of the night was of myself collecting *amaranth* seeds from a different variety that had really big pink puff ball seed pods. I had collected a large bad of seeds.

----------


## Oneironaught

I really need to get more pictures of my stuff posted... and will. I&#39;ll agree - at least with my attempts to photograph mine - that it&#39;s hard to get proper focus on those kinds of carvings.

Now the good news: That&#39;s a very unique ball-in-a-cage. Sure, it&#39;s not very round but that&#39;s not so terrible. It&#39;s awesome because of the way you did the cage. I may have seen a picture of a cage like that (in one of E.J. Tangerman&#39;s old books) before but, if so, I only vaguely remember. The two openings per side is a great idea&#33; I absolutely love that. When I get off my lazy ass I&#39;m gonna have to make one like that   ::wink::  

You don&#39;t find too many books on the carving style but I always snatch them up when I do (I&#39;ve got maybe 4). I don&#39;t need a book to figure out _how_ to make any given thing but books/pictures are great to give you ideas of new variations to try. With that spirit in mind, I&#39;ll definitely show close-ups of some more of mine. Hopefully I can spread some more cool ideas around, as well as ideas I&#39;ve gotten from others.

It&#39;s amazing how many variations of the same basic themes can be done. I&#39;ve made probably at least 8 or 10 different types of balls in cages. My Dad&#39;s done some pretty cool ones too. Thanks for the inspiration. You have certainly earned my respect in the carving field. Keep up the good work.

By the way, I&#39;m not trying to "out-do" you or turn this into a contest but I think you&#39;ll like some of the things I&#39;m going to show you   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Moonbeam

You guys are both cool with the carving.  I&#39;m enjoying this&#33;  Makes me want to pick up a knife....then I contemplate the cuts I have from chopping up vegetables and I think I&#39;ll just look at you guys&#39;.

----------


## The Cusp

It looks like a potatoe in a cage.

Potatoe Prison.

----------


## Man of Shred

> You guys are both cool with the carving.  I&#39;m enjoying this&#33;  Makes me want to pick up a knife....then I contemplate the cuts I have from chopping up vegetables and I think I&#39;ll just look at you guys&#39;.[/b]




 Maybe we can both take it up&#33; It&#39;s never too late to learn an art form of some kind.

----------


## packmania

Hmm i think i&#39;ll keep my wood carving restricted to the fretboard of my guitar  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the comments, Jess, Onieronaught, moonbean, Cusp, and packmania.

*
Oneioronaught*: I would love to see more of your carvings. I want to be inspired to start again. And believe me, I don&#39;t feel like you are trying to out-do me. I already know you are way better than me, so there is no competition.  :smiley:  

*Moonbeam and Ranma*, it really is a fun thing to try.

*Cusp*--Yeah I guess it does look a bit like a potato. I wanted to smooth it down and make it more round, but I was afraid that I would shave it down so small it would fit out of the bars--then all the work would have been for nothing. So I kept it lumpy and mishapen, but at least you can tell it was carved from the inside of the box.

*
packmania*--well until I get as good on the guitar as you, this will have to satisfy me.  ::content::  




I woke up in the night with the wind blowing outside. Usually I like hearing the wind and feel all cozy in my warm bed. But for some reason I felt very unsettled last night. And I couldn&#39;t sleep for about three hours beteween about 1:00 and 4:00. When I finally drifted back to sleep I did remember a dream or two.

*Dream(s):*

I was outside this building and saw something by these bushes. When I got close I could see the back half of two very very *large black snakes*. They had rough scales like that of a rattle snake. But I could see their tails and see that there were no rattles. At the same time I was somehow sure that these were poisonous snakes and were very dangerous.

I remember going inside the building and trying to warn the people inside. One of the men I told said that they were aware that they were there and that they were going to be removed soon, that I shouldn&#39;t worry about it.

I went back out to look at them again. They were still there in the bushes. The part sticking out was at least 8 feet long. I felt that the snakes had to be at least 12 feet long. They were about 6 inches diameter at there widest part.

I looked at the tails again. I noticed that one of the snakes tails was split at the end--like a lizard&#39;s tail that gets paritally broken and it grows a new tail,yet still has it&#39;s old one.



Then things transition. This may be a new dream.

I was in my room. I had gotten some bins of *earthworms*. (In real life last night I had looked up vermiculture on the internet.) Most of the bins had small worms in them. But one bin had three gigantic worms inside. These worms were about a foot long and as thick as my thumb.

I knew these worms were special. That having them would bring me good luck. I put the big worms in each of the smaller bins.

At some point in this dream my fear of the snakes came back. I was sure that somehow I had  *rattlesnakes* in my room, and I wasn&#39;t sure I could completely relax in my room knowing that I had rattlesnakes here.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I knew these worms were special. That having them would bring me good luck. I put the big worms in each of the smaller bins.[/b]



Lol that sounds funny&#33;  Maybe I&#39;ll read about vermiculture and have worm-ILD&#33;  (Red Wigglers--the Cadillac of Worms&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lol that sounds funny&#33;  Maybe I&#39;ll read about vermiculture and have worm-ILD&#33;  (Red Wigglers--the Cadillac of Worms&#33[/b]



worm-ILD.....haha....now if only that had made me lucid.



*Dream 1:*

I was in a *church* sunday school class. I had brought *Ranma* along. I suddenly thought, "What have I done--Ranma is going to hate this." But when I looked over at him he is listening politely and has a pleasant look on his face. So I relaxed a little. Then Ranma started asking very sincere intellegent questions. So it was all good.


*Dream 2:*

I was emailing with a good freind from high school that is *gay*. He had sent me a picture that we had taken of us on the beach. The picture showed myself, my friend and his partner.

At the same time we were emailing, the high school emailed me and told me they were putting together a *yearbook* type memory book for our class. They wanted to know which classmates I had kept in touch with and if I had any fun recent pictures. 

I wrote back telling them I was still friends with several classmates...and then I nemed them. I don&#39;t remember sending any pictures.

The next thing I remember is that I am holding the yearbook/memory book that the high school had just put out. I opened it and saw the picture of us sitting at the beach.

I thought, "Did I send that to them? I must have." As I looked at the picture it is obvious that my friend and the guy he is sitting next to are gay. I feel upset again as I think, "But what if he didn&#39;t want everyone to know he is gay?? I should have asked before sending that picture in for everyone to see."

I felt terrible. I started crying and ran to a back room. My gay friend (who is now there) tries to talk to me, but I am too upset.


*Dream 3:*

This one was long and confusing. It had something to do with a couple of members on this board who I will not name (but I am pretty sure they never read my journal anyway.) I was with Jeff and Curtis and they were talking about these members and telling me really bad things about them. I kept asking, "Are you sure we are talking about the same people?"

I tried to get online to see if I could pull up pictures of them. But I was having a terrible time typing, and could never get their names spelled right. It was frustrating and should have been a good dream sign.


*Dream 4:*

I was at a swimming pool with my sister, We look over and see a guy sweeping by the pool. He looks a whole lot of *Weird Al*.  

We watch hem for a moment. Then he looks up and makes eye contact with us....and gives a knowing smile. 

Then he suddenly starts into a song. Music fills the dream. My sister starts singing along and dancing with Weird Al matching all his moves.

Normally I have a talent of being able to sing along with songs in dreams even when I have never heard them before. But that talent seemed to go to my sister in this dream.  So I just watch them sing and dance.

When it is over Al goes into a back room. I watch him go. Several people follow him and ask for his autograph.


Dream 5 (Lucid):</span>

I was walking with several people. I remember my sister and Jeff being there. We were walking toward the beach. It was late evening and the sun was setting. It was the most beautiful thing I ever remembering seeing. <span style="color:#000080">I suddenly became lucid.

I started floating. I wanted to fly down to the water. But Jeff grabbed my foot and wouldn&#39;t let me go. I got mad and started kicking at his hand. I said, "Dang it--I&#39;m _lucid_&#33; Let me fly&#33;"

Finally he either let go , or I kicked myself loose and started trying to fly off. But then my sister started grabbing my leg. I said, "What&#39;s wrong with you people? I&#39;m _lucid_. I need to _go_."

She let go finally. But I was still having some trouble flying very high. 

I thought of all the things I could do in a lucid dream. But in this dream I decided I didn&#39;t want to be in a hurry. I would fly over the ocean (shore) and then I would decide what I wanted to do.

Since I was having problems flying I kept trying to find things to kick off of (kind of like when you are swimming) to kind of propel me forward.

I finally got out over the water, but I kept sinking lower, so I had to aim myself for this guy&#39;s boat. I was going to kick off of it to help me fly. 

But then I felt the dream fade.

----------


## The Cusp

I run out of gas like that when I fly too much as well.  It aways reminded me of trying to float on you back in the water, only your legs keep sinking.

Do you use any particular induction technique, or are you just really good?

----------


## Jess

I&#39;ve never flown in the few lucid dreams I&#39;ve had in my life.  In non-lucid dreams where I&#39;ve had some control, belief has been the most important thing, together with relaxed effort.  Whenever I struggle, its counter-productive and frustrating.  If I relax and &#39;just do it&#39; I fly almost how I want.  I think relaxing has been the most important part actually.  Arms outstretched, or by sides, Superman-style works best for me.  Swimming is always painfully slow.  This is only in my non-lucid dreams though.

How were you flying TS?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I run out of gas like that when I fly too much as well.  It aways reminded me of trying to float on you back in the water, only your legs keep sinking.
> 
> Do you use any particular induction technique, or are you just really good?[/b]



Cusp.....Haha...not sure how to answer this.    ::D:  

 But really, the technique I have the best luck with is a combination of WBTB and MILD. It seems like when I _really_ put an effort into believing I will lucid dream....I usually do. It makes me wonder why I don&#39;t put in the effort every night.






> I&#39;ve never flown in the few lucid dreams I&#39;ve had in my life.  In non-lucid dreams where I&#39;ve had some control, belief has been the most important thing, together with relaxed effort.  Whenever I struggle, its counter-productive and frustrating.  If I relax and &#39;just do it&#39; I fly almost how I want.  I think relaxing has been the most important part actually.  Arms outstretched, or by sides, Superman-style works best for me.  Swimming is always painfully slow.  This is only in my non-lucid dreams though.
> 
> How were you flying TS?[/b]



Hey Jess. I don&#39;t know why I sometimes have this problem with flying and other times I seem to do it with no effort.

But I was defintely flying "swimming" style last night. I was going painfully slow and not able to get up in the air. I was using my arms and legs to try to propel myself forward, as well as kick off things.

It seems that since I was lucid I would have just said "Screw this," and used a more productive method that has been more successful for me in the past.

But sometimes even in LDs I don&#39;t think as rationally as I would like.


Oh well, hopefully in my next LD, I won&#39;t have this problem. And if I do, I hope to remember this conversation and make the necessary changes.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

> I thought of all the things I could do in a lucid dream. But in this dream I decided I didn&#39;t want to be in a hurry.[/b]



 maybe find where I&#39;m sleeping and whispre in my ear "You are having a lucid dream"  ::chuckle:: 

 Hey, I&#39;m desperate for anything to lucid dream nowadays.

----------


## Twoshadows

> maybe find where I&#39;m sleeping and whispre in my ear "You are having a lucid dream" 
> 
>  Hey, I&#39;m desperate for anything to lucid dream nowadays.[/b]



Well, dang it, we&#39;ve got to fix that.

Are you going to bed each night with the thought of LDing on your mind? If you wake up at night, are you telling yourself you are going to immediately go into an LD?

These are things that make a huge difference for me.

So a key word would be "Intention". You have to have that intention.

Now if you are already doing these things and it is not working, then there has got to be something else that will work for you.

If whispering in your DC ear would help I would do it.  ::sheepishgrin:: 

By the way, I appreciate your DC self being so polite at my church.   ::content::

----------


## Man of Shred

no problem. I would be polite and ask intelligent questions. Even if it wasn&#39;t my forte, if going to church means meeting nice women like you.. then it&#39;s all good  ::wink::  

 They say that dreams are our minds&#39;  playouts of some of our deep desires. If that&#39;s so, deep down you want me to be saved..... MY HEROINE&#33;  ::chuckle:: 


 all kidding aside. I have been doing the "I will lucid dream i will lucid dream..." for almost a week. I&#39;m confident it will happen soon.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Another Lucid&#33;  Well, can&#39;t say I&#39;m surprised.

I can feel one coming up for me.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> They say that dreams are our minds&#39;  playouts of some of our deep desires. If that&#39;s so, deep down you want me to be saved..... MY HEROINE&#33; [/b]



Well, of course I do&#33;  :smiley:  .

And I&#39;m glad you&#39;re keeping up with the "I will lucid dream". It will work its way to your dreams.







> Another Lucid&#33;  Well, can&#39;t say I&#39;m surprised.
> 
> I can feel one coming up for me.  [/b]



Yep...you&#39;re going to have one very soon  ::bigteeth::  


*Dreams 1:*

I had a really cool first dream of the night. It was the kind where you wake up and say, "Wow....that was great."

Unfortunately, I don&#39;t remember it at the moment. It was something having to do with the *supernatural*. And I think it had *DV members* in it (*CB and Ranma*, I think).


*Dream 2:* 
I looked out to my neighbor&#39;s front porch and the two *huge black snakes* from a couple of nights ago where sitting there on his porch.

I ran in my house to get my* camera*. I ran back out, but realized that I *wasn&#39;t wearing any pants*. I stressed as I went back in to put them on. I really wanted to get pictures of these snakes so I could post them on this board by that original huge black snake dream and say, "See...I told you they were big."

None of this triggered lucidity.


*Dream 3:*

I was looking at my garden and noticed that I had Dutch Irises in bloom. They were very pretty. I hadn&#39;t remembered that I had planted them, so it was a nice surprise.

----------


## The Cusp

There&#39;s something creepy about your two tailed snakes.  You didnt get a picture of them, but maybe you could draw us a picture?  You carve and play guitar, so I&#39;m thinking the odds are good you you can draw as well.

----------


## Twoshadows

> There&#39;s something creepy about your two tailed snakes.  You didnt get a picture of them, but maybe you could draw us a picture?  You carve and play guitar, so I&#39;m thinking the odds are good you you can draw as well.[/b]



I don&#39;t know..... if I draw as well as I play the guitar, then you will probably not recognize the scribbles as snakes...  ::D:  

But yeah, I can kind of draw. I&#39;ll see if I can get the snakes down on paper.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Well, of course I do&#33;  .
> 
> And I&#39;m glad you&#39;re keeping up with the "I will lucid dream". It will work its way to your dreams.
> Yep...you&#39;re going to have one very soon  
> 
> Unfortunately, I don&#39;t remember it at the moment. It was something having to do with the *supernatural*. And I think it had *DV members* in it (*CB and Ranma*, I think).[/b]




 cool&#33; but it sucks you don&#39;t remember much. And after all my vivid and funny dreams with you in them ::damnit:: 

 So.... Give us an update on how your guitar playing is coming along&#33; Me I&#39;ve been playing steady again. My fingers are getting new callousses, I&#39;d post a pic but i wouldn&#39;t wanna gross you guys out.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I&#39;m getting behind on the guitar. Too many interests.

Boring dreams...not worth writing.

Will be out of town for a day or two. Will take pictures......

----------


## Twoshadows

First of all, I&#39;m changing my name to Twvoshadows because it looks a lot cooler.


Second, I&#39;m back. and I see my journal is just about to disappear off the bottom of the page.

Third, my recall for the last two nights was very poor. Maybe it&#39;s because I was not in my own bed and when I woke up I had other things on my mind.



*The Lone Remembered Dream from the Weekend:*


I was wearing my *red T-shirt*. Someone was looking at it and asking me what it said. I said, "It says &#39;best on the Rez&#39;".

I wondered why that person couldn&#39;t read it, but when I looked down at it I realized that it was written in Navajo.






By the way I&#39;m really not serious about the name change. It just seemed like a good idea for about 1.5 minutes.



 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I got a couple of pictures of a Sun Dog this weekend.

----------


## Man of Shred

> First of all, I&#39;m changing my name to Twvoshadows because it looks a lot cooler.[/b]



 I hate you&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  :tongue2: 


 nice pics BTW. where did you go all weekend?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twvoshadows[/b]



By the way...how do you pronounce that?



Do you recognize this place?

----------


## Man of Shred

oh yeah&#33; It&#39;s a desert&#33;

 Unfortunately i don&#39;t REALLY recognise it but it looks fantastic. Makes me hop on a bus or a plane and travel. But I&#39;m not exactly sure WHERE to travel :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m just five days away from my *one year anniversary for my first lucid dream*.


And in nine days my *dream journal will have completed its first year*. 

I need to go back and count my lucid dreams. It would be cool to know my total for the year. But somehow the thought of going back through 825 replies in the journal seems a bit overwhelming.

But still, 826 posts in my journal...who would have thought.

And 9596 views.

Hmmmm....can I get to 850 replies in my DJ and 10 000 views by April 24th?

Silly goal.....

Better yet--how many LDs can I have from now until then?


 :tongue2:  


I&#39;ll celebrate my year of lucidity with a party in my next LD. Everyone is invited.  :Party:

----------


## Twoshadows

> oh yeah&#33; It&#39;s a desert&#33;
> 
>  Unfortunately i don&#39;t REALLY recognise it but it looks fantastic. Makes me hop on a bus or a plane and travel. But I&#39;m not exactly sure WHERE to travel[/b]




Well...yeah...it&#39;s a desert. But a famous desert. Many old Westerns were filmed here.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> _Originally posted by Twoshadows_
> *I&#39;ll celebrate my year of lucidity with a party in my next LD. Everyone is invited.*



That&#39;d be a wicked lucid dream task - make it a personal goal.   ::D:   Ranma can serve the sausage wienies.

Those pictures are awesome - I love the way those rocks are formed, and it looks very familiar.  I can&#39;t put my finger on the name...

Oh, and I apologize for my inability to write up those dreams - lots of things ended up happening this weekend (Jack came out to my new house for the second time) and my moms boyfriends family came to visit, so I&#39;ve been sleeping on the couch instead of my comfy bed.

The Lucid dream is coming... I&#39;m gonna draw a tree right now.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That&#39;d be a wicked lucid dream task - make it a personal goal.[/b]



Yeah, that would be fun. I&#39;ll see if I am able to accomplish it. It will be my next  personal Task.






> Those pictures are awesome - I love the way those rocks are formed, and it looks very familiar. I can&#39;t put my finger on the name...[/b]



Well, I&#39;m thinking that since you and Ranma are Canadian, you may not be as familiar with this area as others. I&#39;ll bet oneironut or Tsen know this place. If no one guesses in a day or two I&#39;ll tell you.







> Oh, and I apologize for my inability to write up those dreams - lots of things ended up happening this weekend (Jack came out to my new house for the second time) and my moms boyfriends family came to visit, so I&#39;ve been sleeping on the couch instead of my comfy bed.[/b]



That&#39;s great that you have had a chance to get together with Jack again. Did you work on any music?

Yeah, I&#39;ll bet the couch isn&#39;t as nice as your bed. I didn&#39;t sleep as well this weekend being away. Is the company gone now?






> The Lucid dream is coming... I&#39;m gonna draw a tree right now.[/b]



I&#39;m glad to hear that. If you have that positive attitude and do some "work" (drawing, focusing, etc...), it will come.  :smiley:  


*Dreams:*

Even though I was back in my own bed, my dreams were still....unpleasant.

What I remember from several dreams all blends together. 

I remember haivng the frustrating *car* dream. I was trying to drive and I seemed to have no control of the car. I remember trying to stop at a light, not being able to stop before the line, then trying to back up...not being able to stop the car and running into the car behind me.


Then there was another dream where I was so frustrated at someone that I was *yelling*. My voice was really ugly (I have never heard myself sound like that in real life. It was very shrill.). And I just kept yelling.

These were not fun dreams to have. I don&#39;t know why I was so frustrated and stressed in my sleep last night.  :Sad:

----------


## pj

> Better yet--how many LDs can I have from now until then?
>  
> I&#39;ll celebrate my year of lucidity with a party in my next LD. Everyone is invited. [/b]



Now THAT&#39;S a worthy goal&#33;

Thank you for posting the photos.  I&#39;d love to go there some day.

I&#39;ll bring the veggie lasagna.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I remember haivng the frustrating *car* dream. I was trying to drive and I seemed to have no control of the car. I remember trying to stop at a light, not being able to stop before the line, then trying to back up...not being able to stop the car and running into the car behind me.
> Then there was another dream where I was so frustrated at someone that I was *yelling*. My voice was really ugly (I have never heard myself sound like that in real life. It was very shrill.). And I just kept yelling.[/b]



 reminds me of that car dream I had last week.

 HAHA- CB&#33; actually Quesidillas are my specialty&#33; Goes real well with some beer. This is gonna be one heck of a lucid party innit?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Now THAT&#39;S a worthy goal&#33;
> 
> Thank you for posting the photos.  I&#39;d love to go there some day.
> 
> I&#39;ll bring the veggie lasagna.[/b]



Hey pj&#33;

Yes, it is definitely a goal now for me. I&#39;m looking forward to it.  :smiley:  

And the photos....I&#39;ve always wanted to go there, and I finally did. So that was a real life goal I was able to do.  ::content::  










> reminds me of that car dream I had last week.
> 
>  HAHA- CB&#33; actually Quesidillas are my specialty&#33; Goes real well with some beer. This is gonna be one heck of a lucid party innit?[/b]



So the big question is whether I splurge in the dream and eat things I shouldn&#39;t.  ::bigteeth::  

Guess I&#39;ll be bringing the chocolate chip peanut butter cookies....  ::D:  

Quesadillas....veggie lasagna....it all sounds good.

The more I think about this the more I am looking forward to it.

_Really_ looking forward to it.





And hey--- Today I found the biggest black widow I have ever seen. I took pictures. I still need to download them. But I&#39;ll post them as soon as I can.


And I got brave and touched it.  ::shock::   After I had thought about doing it last summer, I decided that was something I really needed to do in my lifetime. 

So another goal completed.    ::biggrin::  

I&#39;ll go into more detail when I post the pictures.

----------


## Twoshadows

Check out my reflection.....




More pics to come.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is the huge black widow. She got so fat because she had just sucked this caterpillar dry.



This is how big she is to my pinky finger.



I touched her back about six times. At first she didn&#39;t seem to care. But finally she had had enough. The last time I touched her, she jerked back. Which made me jump. We were both a little freaked out at that point so I decided to let her be.

----------


## Twoshadows

All the dreams I had last night are now forgotten. I went to bed very tired and didn&#39;t get as much sleep as I needed. And that&#39;s not good for my dream recall.

I&#39;m thinking tonight may be a good time for some B6 and a DV party LD. 8)

----------


## Jess

Eeeeeewwwwwwwwww.

But nice photos.  ::thumbup:: 

Your reflection is uh strange, are you a vampire?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Eeeeeewwwwwwwwww.
> 
> But nice photos. 
> 
> Your reflection is uh strange, are you a vampire?[/b]



Thanks.  ::content::  

About the reflection: 

It&#39;s kind of hard to get a good reflection on the back of a black widow. It&#39;s hard to get your face close enough to show while also getting the camera right down there too.

So mostly it is just a reflection of my hand holding the camera. But I think my face is the dark shape behind and to the left. I was closer than it looks.

----------


## Jess

> It&#39;s kind of hard to get a good reflection on the back of a black widow.[/b]



Oh wow, I didn&#39;t realise what you were reflected _in_.

I can make you out now I know what it is.

Very cool.

I still think you might be a vampire though, all these Black Widows... ::takethatfoo:: 

EDIT: and by the way - touching it was _badass_&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> and by the way - touching it was badass&#33;&#33;[/b]



Thanks.  

I suppose it is a little stupid of me to feel I have to do it. It seems there have been other things in my life that I have done only because I want to prove to myself that I can do them.






> I still think you might be a vampire though, all these Black Widows...[/b]



Hehe....

But I love the sunshine too much.

If I were a Vampire I would not have been able to take these pictures I took a couple of minutes ago.

----------


## pj

Have I missed it somewhere or have you not mentioned what kind of camera you are using?

Well... what kind of camera are you using?

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Gorgeous pictures, but you probably get tired of hearing that.   :tongue2:  

That black widow... wow, it&#39;s huge; I like how you got its catch of the day in the picture as well.

The company is gone now, first night back in my own bed last night, but the only dream I had was something about losing all my teeth.  

Me and Jack did work on some music, we have completed another stanza to Orange Horses and we have one last thing to do before it&#39;s finished for good.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Have I missed it somewhere or have you not mentioned what kind of camera you are using?
> 
> Well... what kind of camera are you using?[/b]



It&#39;s just a little Canon Powershot SD550. It does pretty good. It has a pretty good macro setting for the close-ups. Maybe someday I can get myself a nice SLR. But until then I think I can keep myself busy with this one. You can kind of see the camera in the personal photo of me on my profile.






> Gorgeous pictures, but you probably get tired of hearing that.  [/b]



Never...haha...compliment away.   ::sheepishgrin::  







> That black widow... wow, it&#39;s huge; I like how you got its catch of the day in the picture as well.[/b]



I know. After I saw how fat it was I noticed the caterpillar and realized that&#39;s why it was so big. She was actually fairly slow and clumsy. That&#39;s the only reason I would touch one in the Spring when they have a winter build up of venom.

Plus, I thought it was cool because I seldom have seen a spider eat a caterpillar..usually just pill bugs, beetles and flies.







> The company is gone now, first night back in my own bed last night, but the only dream I had was something about losing all my teeth.[/b]



Ha...the teeth dream....that&#39;s how I got lucid for the first time. Too bad you didn&#39;t go lucid...







> Me and Jack did work on some music, we have completed another stanza to Orange Horses and we have one last thing to do before it&#39;s finished for good.  [/b]



Awesome&#33;&#33; I can&#39;t wait to hear it.


And I can&#39;t wait to hear about the Lucid Dream you are going to have tonight....  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Also....speaking of reflections. Notice the reflection in the first BW pic (with the desiccated caterpillar).  Not only can you see my reflection, but the reflection of the BW&#39;s own legs. 

Pretty cool......

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I suppose it is a little stupid of me to feel I have to do it. It seems there have been other things in my life that I have done only because I want to prove to myself that I can do them.[/b]



The last sentence negates the first.  ::wink:: 
Awesome pics, TS, as usual. =)

----------


## Twoshadows

> The last sentence negates the first. [/b]



Maybe....but they probably are still rather stupid or dangerous things to do. I just can&#39;t help it sometimes.






> Awesome pics, TS, as usual. =)[/b]



Thank, Oneironaut...  ::content::  


Okay....I had wanted a good LD last night.

Unfortunately I didn&#39;t plan ahead like I should have. I was out too late, therefor getting to sleep too late and being too tired to do the necessary visualization etc, before drifting. And I woke up too late to dothe WBTB.

Will finish later......

-------------

Finally I have a chance to finish.  Let&#39;s see if I can get back to that train of thought from this morning.

Let&#39;s see. The friend I was with last night showed up in three of my dreams. So that was interesting. I did take B6 and I had a ton of dreams. I took notes after the first part of the night, but not after the second. And I&#39;m glad I took notes because I no longer remember the dreams from the second half of the night.


*Dream 1:*

I was with my good friend *S*. We were teenages again. When I got to her place, she started showing me these *jack-0-lanterns* she had made. One of them looked like an Easter Bunny (haha....he/it showed up again in my dreams). It was very detailed and realistic. I was amazed. She told me she wanted to take it to R and M from our *favorite local band* that she was friends with. I was looking forward to going. I saw that she had made two other jack-o-lanterns. One looked like a pirate and looked great.

The dream ended before I got to see R and M.


*Dream 2:*

I was with *T*. He was about to do some sort of contest--kind of like an *amusement park game*. He was holding a ball and said that he was supposed to get the ball in a small basket in front of him. 

I said , "That should be easy."

Then He said, "But I have to have the ball in my back pocket."

I said, "How in the world are you supposed to throw the ball if it is in your pocket?" 

He said , "I&#39;m not sure."

So then we took the next minutes jumping around pretending to get a ball out of our pockets. We just kept laughing at how silly each of us looked.


*
Dream 3:*

I was travelling somewhere. I was talking to JJ about a certain *hike*. She told me that it got pretty *muddy*.


*Dream 4:*

There is something in real life that I have to do at 5:30 on *Thursday night*. In the dream I suddenly looked at the time and was horrified to see that if was 7:00. I couldn&#39;t believe I could have forgotten--it was very important. I started to really rush.

But then I started to question the date. Was it really Thursday? Wait a minute...it&#39;s still Tuesday, isn&#39;t it? It was so weird, I almost became lucid.


*Dream 5:*

I was with *T*. He was teaching me a *weird dance*. I looked up and suddenly noticed that we were surrounded by a big crowd of people. I felt very embarrassed.


*Dream 6:*

I was with* T* again and he was teaching me *drums*. (In real life last night that &#39;s what we were doing. He is a very good drummer).

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

This was a very long interesting dream. Some details have faded, but I will share what I remember.

My family and I were going to this *big old house*. We went there with a guy that reminded me of *Steve Irwin*. My family and I were supposed to help clean this house. It was on a university campus and was very old and special.

As soon as we get in and "Steve" shows us what needed to be cleaned, my family finds a bedroom and goes to sleep. The responsibility for cleaning lies with me.

I start cleaning in the kitchen. "Steve" starts talking to me about the history of his family and showing me these old family pictures. His mother was very small (under 4 feet tall) and now very old. But in her lifetime she had accomplished amazing things. His dad was also a very famous scientist and that was why they had a house on the campus.

As I clean a sister of Steve&#39;s walks in, and she starts talking to me about more of the history of their family. It was all very fascinating. We seem to talk for a very long time. I start feeling like I really know this family.

At some point I go into a back room and see that the old little mother is laying in a bed. I feel in awe seeing this  woman that I have now heard so much about.

Now of course being a dream, things have to get a little odd.  Another sister now is coming in. I look down at my shirt and see that I am wearing a small grey stretchy button up shirt. It happens to be unbuttoned (expect for the bottom button) and I have no bra on, so I am quite exposed. So I am quickly trying to pull it closed....but it is too small and I am having a hard time covering myself up.

I didn&#39;t go lucid. 


The last thing in this dream that I remember is dusting a high shelf (my clothes were normal again). It was totally covered with old cobwebs and dust. There were old dolls and other interesting  old things on the shelf that I wanted to be very careful with.

*
Dream 2:*

I am in an old barn. I walk in with someone else and see that&#39;s filled with *jack-o-lanterns*. I am amazed that they haven&#39;t gone rotten yet. I touch one and see that it had dried out. I figured that most of them are now "mummified". But then I come to a few that are totally fresh. I wonder how that&#39;s possible.

----------


## Moonbeam

> My family and I were going to this *big old house*. We went there with a guy that reminded me of *Steve Irwin*. My family and I were supposed to help clean this house. It was on a university campus and was very old and special.
> 
> As soon as we get in and "Steve" shows us what needed to be cleaned, my family finds a bedroom and goes to sleep. The responsibility for cleaning lies with me.[/b]



TS, this is too weird&#33;  I just got back from a trip, catching up on my DV reading and I freaked when I saw your dream: check this out--one of my dreams before I left was Croc Hunter cleaning in a cave.  I don&#39;t know if you saw it or not.  (My DJ; April 4:  _I&#39;m in a weird cave-like place, the walls are like black lava. It is dark, but I can see--there seems to be some sort of artificial illumination. Workers are busy cleaning the place. They are working extremely hard, scrubbing til the sweat is pouring off of them. I notice that one of them is down on his knees, cleaning around the bottom of a stalagmite--it is the Crocodile hunter, dressed in his zookeeper outfit._ )

We need to find a way to benefit from this&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Woah, a shared dream sign.   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

<div align="center">*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, TWOSHADOWS&#33;&#33;&#33; * </div>

----------


## NeAvO

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWO SHADOWS
 ::breakitdown::  :Party:  ::breakitdown::  :Party:  ::breakitdown:: 

Congratulations you are now 1  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS, this is too weird&#33;  I just got back from a trip, catching up on my DV reading and I freaked when I saw your dream: check this out--one of my dreams before I left was Croc Hunter cleaning in a cave.  I don&#39;t know if you saw it or not.  (My DJ; April 4:  _I&#39;m in a weird cave-like place, the walls are like black lava. It is dark, but I can see--there seems to be some sort of artificial illumination. Workers are busy cleaning the place. They are working extremely hard, scrubbing til the sweat is pouring off of them. I notice that one of them is down on his knees, cleaning around the bottom of a stalagmite--it is the Crocodile hunter, dressed in his zookeeper outfit._ )
> 
> We need to find a way to benefit from this&#33;[/b]








> Woah, a shared dream sign.  [/b]



Wow....not only were we both_ with_ the *crocodile hunter*. But to have the main theme be *"cleaning"* is really odd.  ::shock::  

Very interesting.....

 And moonbean, I just mentioned in you DJ that I had _another_ dream similarity with you last night. (Dream below)










> <div align="center">*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, TWOSHADOWS&#33;&#33;&#33; *



[/b][/quote]


<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NeAvO &#064; Apr 20 2007, 09&#58;35 AM) [snapback]454057[/snapback]</div><div class='quotemain'>somewhat lucid).

I thought, "I really need to believe that I can do this". That helped me get to the top of the 4 X 4  place. 

When I was at the top, I looked the several stories back down to where the girls were standing. I thought, "What would happen if I just let go, I can&#39;t get hurt. I want to see what will happen."

So I let go and let myself fall. As I got down to the floor, I stopped at a float about 6 inches off the floor.

"Cool" I thought.

Then I decided to do flips in the air. I did a back flip. Then a front flip. I was going kind of slow, like I would if I were doing it underwater. But it was fun. And the girls were still looking at me in awe.

Then my alarm woke me up....  ::|:

----------


## Jess

Happy 1st birthday   ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Happy 1st birthday  [/b]



Thanks, Jess.  And your First is not that far off either.  ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I decided to do flips in the air. I did a back flip. Then a front flip. I was going kind of slow, like I would if I were doing it underwater. Then my alarm woke me up.... [/b]



Exactly.  (Twilight zone music)

----------


## packmania

Happy Birthday TS&#33; 

 :Pope:   ::drink::   ::breakitdown::

----------


## oneironut

Looks like I&#39;m a day late, but happy anniversary. If we were married I&#39;d be in big trouble right now.    ::wink::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Me too, happy belated anniversary.   ::D: 

And LOL at the butt touching part - sounds like something I&#39;d dream about.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Happy Birthday TS&#33; 
> 
>   [/b]



Thank you so much, *packmania*.  ::biggrin::  






> Looks like I&#39;m a day late, but happy anniversary. If we were married I&#39;d be in big trouble right now.   [/b]



*Oneironut*....It&#39;s all good. Thanks&#33;  ::D:  






> Me too, happy belated anniversary.  
> 
> And LOL at the butt touching part - sounds like something I&#39;d dream about.[/b]



And thanks to you too, *CoLd BlooDed*.


Having people like you guys around have made my adventure with LDing so much more fun.


Thank you...thank you...thank you....  ::thanks::  

(About the "butt touching".....I&#39;m not sure about these weird dreams my mind has been giving me lately. Yeah...isn&#39;t it suppose to be a "guy" thing to dream about butts and breasts?  ::huh2::  )



*Dreams from last night:*

(No weird body part dreams.)

Actually all I remember from the whole night (which wasn&#39;t too many hours--went to bed too late) was playing the *drums*....over and over...trying to get the rhythms right. Actually, I was awesome. Maybe I&#39;m really a drummer.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had sooo many dreams last night. After many nights of feeling that I did not get enough sleep, I decided go to go bed at 9:00. I knew that I would have better dreams if I got enough sleep. And I was right on. I didn&#39;t even need B6. Plus I had several DV member dreams.


*Dream 1:*

I was talking to *Oneironaut* and *oneironut*. Being the first dream of the night I don&#39;t remember any details.


*Dream 2:*


I was outside walking when I saw a bright light flash in the distance.

*A nuclear explosion*.....

I knew I had to get back to the house fast. I started running. I could see another flash that came again from behind me.

I ran into a house. I had gathered up two little neighborhood girls ages 7 and 5 and a teenage boy. I hurried them into the house.

I knew I had to do some things to help us shelter in safer.  I ran around quickly shutting all the windows. I started stacking books up on the window sills.

As I did this I had a helpless feeling. We had no basement in this house. There wasn&#39;t a lot I could do. But I was going to try.

I knew the *radiation* would come in through the ceiling and walls if I couldn&#39;t get extra mass against them. I needed to find a room that I could insulate.

I suddenly saw my 92 year old grandma come out of the bathroom. She hadn&#39;t even realized that we were under attack and were now trying to find a way to survive the fallout. She went into her room and turned on the TV. All that came on was static. She started to quietly cry as she realized the seriousness of our situation. I told her to go fill her tub and sink with water. I knew that she would feel better if she had something to do, and I knew the water would be neccesary later.

I went back out into the other room. to my astonishment I saw the teenage boy back outside. I opened the door and yelled at him, "What&#39;s _wrong_ with you??? Don&#39;t you realize what is happening? And--you are _covered_ with *fallout*&#33;&#33;" I could see the sky was grey with ash-like fallout. And little bit had settled in his hair and on his shoulders.

I made him shake off and go in and rinse off in the shower.

To my horror I also realized we had no *Potassium Iodide*.

I had this horrible sinking feeling as I knew that we were all dead. I would probably see my elderly grandma die first, then the young kids, and the boy that had gone out into the fallout. I would be the last one alive here. What would I do with the bodies?

But I shoved that thought out of my mind and continued to prepare the house into the best shelter that I could.





*Dream 3:*

I was on a beach. Two *whales*, one adult and one baby had wshed up onto the shore. I was with a group of people trying to save them. But the baby died before we could get if back into the ocean.


*Dream 4:*

I was eating a *burrito* and it had no taste at all.


*Dream 5:*

I was looking at a *coloring /sticker book* with my childhood best friend. All the stickers (the kind you punch out and lick) had fallen out. We complained how cheap this book was.



*Dream 6:*

I was in a plant nursery with Paul and we were looking at *blue pansies*. I kept telling him I really liked them.

Then on another shelf we saw some toys. There was a box that had a picture of a *dolly stroller* with a doll strapped in it on the box. It said, "For when she&#39;s good ...and when she&#39;s bad"

I asked Paul, "What&#39;s _that_ supposed to mean?? If your dolly is good you can take her for a walk. If she&#39;s bad you can just leave her strapped in??"


*Dream 7:*

I was in my grandma&#39;s house. Mary had moved in and had made the dining room her bedroom.

Then my aunt was there and her car was parked right there in the living room. There was a little hologram on the back. As I watched it it would change. First it was a horse, then a sheep, then it started playing a Harry Potter trailer.

My aunt said, "Isn&#39;t that cool? Don&#39;t you like that?" I said, "Wow...I have never seen anything like that."


*Dream 8:*

I was standing by a car on a street in LA where my best childhood best friend lived. I could see kids all playing outin the street. I wondered in anyone would recognize me. 

Then they started running and one shouted at me "The bandits are coming&#33; Hide in you car."

I looked down the street which was no empty of children and saw these guys on motorcycles coming down. They had guns and were shooting into the houses. I knew my car wasn&#39;t the safest, but I knew if I ran toward I house at this point would justmake me an easy target.

So I got in the car and ducked down low.

I suddenly realized that my car was moving down the street. They guys on motorcycles were following me.

 We got a a big intersection and were about  to turn. I distintly remember thinking, "I can just watch this as a movie. I don&#39;t have to participate."

That thought made me LUCID.

I realized that I didn&#39;t have to stay in the car and be chased by the guys with guns. I could make them all go away.

I wanted out of the car. I remembered a recent thread on DV about how LDs could be dangeous if you do things that could kill you. So I decided I didn&#39;t want to just open the door and jump out--I might be starting a bad habit.

But before I could figure out a solution, the car door opened on its own, so I flew out. I flew up to the top of a building. I landed and thought for a second about what I wanted to do as my Task for this dream. I thought about the coming Task for May. I debated for a moment on whether I should try it or not. I knew it was too early to get credit for it. I looked around. I saw a planter in the median that was planted with palm trees. I took a good look at that first palm tree. Should I...should I....?

But before I could do anything more, I woke up.



*Dream 9:*

I was sad to have awakened so quickly from the LD I had just barely started so I willed myself back to the dream. The next thing I knew I was back at that intersection and very lucid. It was now dusk. I looked back down at the palm tree and decided not to do that Task. I decided instead that I wanted to make a *Star Wars Character* appear. I decided I would be happy with either Luke or Anakin. I hoped that they would have their light sabers with them.

But I woke up again before anyone showed up.  :Sad:  


*Dream 10:*

This is actually a dream that happened earlier in the night, but I had it written on a separate peice of paper so it wasn&#39;t on the same list with my other dreams.

*Dream history:*  *CoLd BlooDed* had committed an accidental murder. It was supposed to be a prank, but it had gone bad. Now two people were dead. He was going to be tried for one count of manslaughter. He had insisted that it was a complete accident. No one believed him. So he had decided to run.....


*Start of dream:*

I was a teenager.

I was running down the sidewalk. I knew CB had come this way. I followed the path I knew he had taken. I also knew that the police were not far behind. I needed to go faster. I didn&#39;t want to lead the police right to him.

At the next house I turned in and ran through to the backyard. There was a high chainlink fence in the back. I had to get over it. I jumped up and grabbed the top and twisted myself over the top of it without touching the fence with anything other than my hands. I landed on my feet. I was thankful that I was in such good shape. 

I was in a backyard of another house. We were on a hill. I ran to the back of this yard and did a similar jump over the fence at the back of this yard.

The hill sloped down into a forest. The trees were huge pines.  It was a lot darker under their canopy. I could see CB&#39;s foot prints in the grey dirt and old pine needles. They were far apart. I knew he had been running fast when he had made them.

I was worried because I knew that if I could follow them, so could the police. I needed to find CB and warn him.

I continued to run and followed his footprints trying to match my stride with his. As I ran I thought back on all that had happened. I knew CB hadn&#39;t wanted to move to this town. I knew that he had been unhappy and how much stress he had been under. But, now, to have all this happen....   I knew I had to help.


I ran for quite a while. Suddenly I came to a point where his footprints went off in three different directions. "Smart boy..." I remember thinking. Instinctively I knew that he had taken the path that led down a very steep hill. I followed the prints as they slid down.

At the bottom of the hill, I noticed a group of three teenagers all sitting around a very small campfire. They were sitting in an opening. The surrounding forest was much more dense. The teenagers looked very serious, and looked like they were trying to ignore me. There were two boys and a blond girl.

I knew that they knew something. I needed to get them to talk to me. 

I walked up to them and I asked, "Which one of you is Jack?"

I could tell that was not what they expected me to ask.  I could see them glance at each other as if trying to decide what to answer. But no one said anything.

I knew I needed to try again. So I began again, "Which one of you is....." I tried to remember if CB had ever mentioned the name of the guy in the picture he posted. I couldn&#39;t remember. But I realised it didn&#39;t matter as none of the guys resembled that guy at all.

So I finished the question with the only other name that came to me, ".........Brittany?". I was looking right at the blond girl.

After hearing the name "Brittany", she cracked a small smile. At that moment I knew that although this girl was not Brittany, that it was a name that she was familiar with.

But again, no one said anything to me. Frustrated I sat myself down on a boulder a few yards away from the group. I then said in a somewhat loud voice, "I just wish CB would trust me."

I had no idea if this group knew CB by that name at all. But as I said that, they all looked up at me again. I thought that they might finally say something.

But before they could, I saw a movement behind them. Coming out from a very dense section of forest was CB.

Suddenly everything became very dramatic. Music started playing all round me. CB was walking towards us in slow motion. He was backlit with white lighting.

The friends slowly turned and stood. We all watched as CB walked toward us. He knodded at his friends and reached out and clasped my hand in a gesture of trust.

Suddenly a narrator starts talking. He summed up our situation and talked about our new alliance.

The last thing I remember seeing was a third person view of us all standing together in the forest. It reminded me of the last scene in Empire Strikes Back where you see Luke and Leia standing hand in hand looking out the window. Things were still bad, but now there was hope.

And then the dream was over.





*Dream 11* (Last dream of the night. I&#39;m thinking this dream was triggered by the previous one):

Sorry, CB, this one is kind of weird too.

I was a teenager again.

I was suppose to *babysit* these two boys. I had never met them before. I got to their house at nine in the morning. I was under the impression that I would only have to babysit for an hour or so. I hadn&#39;t babysat for a while and was really only doing this as a favor.

The mom met me at the front door. She was wearing a denim dress and was in a hurry to go. She told me the boys were in the kitchen and that she would be back in four hours. I wanted to tell her that I really couldn&#39;t stay that long, but suddenly she was gone.

I walked into the kitchen, and to my surprise I saw *CB* sitting at the table. I was suddenly thinking, "Okay this is too weird, CB&#39;s way too old for me to babysit." But then I looked and saw that his little brother was only about seven and I figured that his mom mainly wanted me to keep an eye on the little brother becuase she probably thought that CB would be doing other things and not watching him carefully enough.

Right now they were both at the table. I walked over to CB and sat next to him. I then started telling him about some of the dreams I had last night. I started telling him about the actual *two lucid dreams* I had just had with the flying in the intersection. I was also telling him how I thought it was triggered by the PM I had sent him yesterday.

I suddenly realized that I didn&#39;t care if his mom was gone for four hours. This wasn&#39;t going to be so bad.


Edit: 

This last dream was also inspired by a situation I had in real life when I was a teenager. I was asked to babysit these two boys that were cousins of a family that I babysat regularly. I got there only to find out that the older boy was just a year younger than I was. It was awkward, to say the least. And I&#39;m sure that boy just loved having a babysitter...LOL.






The End.

----------


## NeAvO

Aren&#39;t you a cheerful person, with your radiation dreams  :tongue2:  "We&#39;re all dead"

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Good batch of dreams there&#33;  That entire nuclear blast one was very novel-like - maybe you could incorporate that into your story.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aren&#39;t you a cheerful person, with your radiation dreams  "We&#39;re all dead"[/b]



*NeAvO:*


Actually I have no idea why this dream came up. I haven&#39;t watched or read anything recently that would trigger a dream like that.

But surely it&#39;s something we&#39;ve all thought about from time to time. I&#39;m sure others have had similar dreams.

And I think I did a fairly decent job of keeping my cool given the circumstances.  ::?:  






> Good batch of dreams there&#33;  That entire nuclear blast one was very novel-like - maybe you could incorporate that into your story.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the rest of your lucid.[/b]



*CB:*

Thanks.

Haha...and you haven&#39;t even read the best one yet --at least the one that would be the most interesting for you to read. It&#39;s another novel length dream....and you are the star......haha....

(By the way, you&#39;re on the run for committing murder. You&#39;re gonna_ love_ this dream.)

 ::D:  

I&#39;ll get that written down soon.


Thanks for reading, guys.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was quite a night.  I love nights like that.  I&#39;m beginning to think sleep-deprivation and then a good night&#39;s sleep may be one of the most effective methods.

I wish I could get past fear in lucids too.  It seems so real tho.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That was quite a night.  I love nights like that.  I&#39;m beginning to think sleep-deprivation and then a good night&#39;s sleep may be one of the most effective methods.
> 
> I wish I could get past fear in lucids too.  It seems so real tho.[/b]



Thanks *Moonbeam*...

As I look back most of my good dream nights are on nights where I get plenty of sleep. I think I slept for 11 hours last night. Everytime I woke up, I just let myself drift back. i was really quite wonderful. I can&#39;t say the last time was I got so much sleep.

I really want to try that again soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams above finally finished.

----------


## Twoshadows

After all those dreams from the night before, all I remember from last night is a brief image of shopping at Walmart. Not very exciting....  :Sad:  

I&#39;ll do better tonight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11 Dreams? Dayumn. 

Well that pretty much smashes my record of about 8 or so.  :tongue2: 

That nuclear blast dream was pretty intense. I remember my best friend telling me about one that was pretty similar. I&#39;ve never had one, myself, but he said it was about the most powerful dream he&#39;d ever had.

Also...I had a dream fragment about Wal-Mart last night, too.
....You&#39;re starting to scare me, TS.  ::wtf::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Also...I had a dream fragment about Wal-Mart last night, too.
> ....You&#39;re starting to scare me, TS. [/b]



Also...we posted in each other&#39;s journals at the same time too....  ::shock::   ::shock:: 








> That nuclear blast dream was pretty intense. I remember my best friend telling me about one that was pretty similar. I&#39;ve never had one, myself, but he said it was about the most powerful dream he&#39;d ever had.[/b]



Yeah, it was powerful because it feels so real,  and you know your life will be changed forever--_if_ you even live through it.  Plus, when you wake up you can&#39;t just brush it off as "something that would never happen in real life".

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Also...we posted in each other&#39;s journals at the same time too....  [/b]



 :Eek: 

... ::wink:: 





> Plus, when you wake up you can&#39;t just brush it off as "something that would never happen in real life".[/b]



Exaaactly. It&#39;s stuff like that, that really gets under your skin.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, that dream about me on the run... that&#39;s incredible.  I guess it&#39;s from when I killed that cop and ran away.  I always knew it would come back to haunt me.   ::lol:: 

Anyways, that was extremely detailed and very novelesque.  That&#39;s funny how you actually remember stuff I&#39;ll mention (like when you asked for Jack or Brittany) and it becomes incorporated within your dreams.  I guess I&#39;m your dream character&#33;   ::D: 

I&#39;m shocked, when you look back upon your 11-dream night, you&#39;ll remember that I was a part of it.   ::content::   Thanks for dreaming about me&#33;   :tongue2: 

(I also wish my recall was as good as that right now)

Keep up the good work, TS.   :wink2:

----------


## oneironut

That was quite a marathon on the 22nd. Glad I showed up in #1 instead of #2.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Also...I had a dream fragment about Wal-Mart last night, too.
> ....You&#39;re starting to scare me, TS. [/b]



Aha&#33;  That proves that TS is the psychic one, picking up on our dreams&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, that dream about me on the run... that&#39;s incredible.[/b]



I&#39;m glad you thought it was cool.

Sometimes I feel a little reluctant to share all my DV member dreams because sometimes I wonder if you guys feel a little weird that I (in some ways a complete stranger) am having dreams about you. 

I have sometimes wondered why I have so many DV related dreams, but it kind of makes sense because this is the place I share my dreams and talk about dreaming ....so when I dream, it is natural for there to be a connection. 








> I guess it&#39;s from when I killed that cop and ran away.  I always knew it would come back to haunt me.[/b]



Now I want to go back and reread that one.







> Anyways, that was extremely detailed and very novelesque.[/b]



Oh, man, I really wish you could have been there and seen it. Especially that last very dramatic part. I mean, what a shame--it&#39;s like you starred in a movie that you&#39;ll never get a chance to see.

And yes, it was very detailed. Some of my dreams are remembered with very choppy recall, and I have to go back and try to fit it all back together. But not this one. It flowed like a movie, and I remember all of it in detail. I remember what I saw, what I was thinking, etc. Those are my favorite kind of dreams because they feel so real, both at the time and in retrospect.







> That&#39;s funny how you actually remember stuff I&#39;ll mention (like when you asked for Jack or Brittany) and it becomes incorporated within your dreams.[/b]



First off, I want to tell you that you have very loyal friends.  ::-P:    I&#39;m pretty sure one of those guys was Jack. But sorry I didn&#39;t end up getting Brittany there.  :tongue2:    (By the way, do you talk to Jack about dreaming? If you do, you can tell him that he showed up in a complete stranger&#39;s dream....  ::lol::  )

You&#39;re actually pretty easy to dream about because you have shared a lot of information with us, and my mind can use it when I dream. It&#39;s harder to dream about people who I don&#39;t know much about.







> I guess I&#39;m your dream character&#33;  [/b]



Yeah, and if only I could remember to do a reality check when I see you.    ::doh:: 

Although with the "On the run" dream, I&#39;m kind of glad I didn&#39;t become lucid. Some dreams are nice just to let it all play out.






> I&#39;m shocked, when you look back upon your 11-dream night, you&#39;ll remember that I was a part of it.    Thanks for dreaming about me&#33;[/b]



Yeah, you were 2/11ths of that night.  ::happy::  






> (I also wish my recall was as good as that right now)
> 
> Keep up the good work, TS.[/b]



Thank you&#33;






> That was quite a marathon on the 22nd. Glad I showed up in #1 instead of #2.[/b]



I&#39;m just sorry that I couldn&#39;t remember more of that dream. The first dream of the night is always the least remembered.

But yeah, if you had shown up in the second dream, it might have been _you_ getting covered with radioactive fallout.   ::shock::  

And if you had waited until the very last dream of the night, I would have been babysitting you.  ::chuckle::  







> Aha&#33;  That proves that TS is the psychic one, picking up on our dreams&#33;[/b]



Haha...I was thinking about it more like my Mind sending out signals that you are all picking up on.






Dreams:

I know I had lots of dreams last night. But now all I remember are fragments.

*Fragment 1:*

Mom was selling her house. I was with her looking for new houses to buy. I kept telling her she needed to buy one that had a full basement we could use as a *fallout shelter*.  ::shock::  

*Fragment 2:*

Another babysitting dream. I was talking care of a friend&#39;s *toddler*. Of course I was sitting on a ledge of a *cliff*. I was so worried that the little girl would fall off the edge.

*
Fragment 3:*

I was with my dead *uncle* at an arcade. He was showing me how to play this game.

*Fragment 4:*

I was *teaching* a *huge class* of about 60 seven year olds.

*Fragment 5:*

I was driving with my aunt. We passed this very interesting *old very tall triangular building*. As we got closer I could see that it had fire damage. As we passed it I could see that it wasn&#39;t very tall at all,but was tipped on its side.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just realised that my Dream Journal is one year old</span> today.

So many anniversaries and birthdays... :Party:  


Can you tell I just like to celebrate?  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> : 
> Haha...I was thinking about it more like my Mind sending out signals that you are all picking up on.[/b]



So...you are directing rather than receiving...well send me some good stuff&#33;  Please, thank you.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> So...you are directing rather than receiving...well send me some good stuff&#33;  Please, thank you. [/b]




All right..... I&#39;ll send you all the good stuff I can.  ::D:  

Let&#39;s see....what do we want to dream about?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Let&#39;s see....what do we want to dream about?[/b]



Anything really as long as it&#39;s lucid.  

(I&#39;ll try to be especially receptive tonight.  I haven&#39;t been sleeping well; I don&#39;t know why.  Hopefully tonight.)

Thanks for sharing&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Well,my mind didn&#39;t send out very strong signals last night, because even I don&#39;t remember them. But see if anything is similar.....

*Fragment 1:*

I am on a trip with my family and a larger group of people I don&#39;t remember. At one point we stop for the night. We decide to sleep in a *Safeway*. I thought it was odd, but not odd enough to question my state. I wondered if they would turnout all the bright lights. They did-- all but a few so the shoppers could still see.

*Fragment 2:*

I remember seeing a *toad* in my front garden. It was yellowish in color.


*Fragment 3:* 

I got a *PM* from a member of this board asking me if my backyard was concereted in or if I had a garden out  back. 


I know there were more, but they are slipping away too fast.....

----------


## Jess

> I remember seeing a *toad* in my front garden. It was yellowish in color.[/b]



I dreamt of toad_stools_ last night...not quite close enough to be considered dream sharing right?  ::tongue:: 

EDIT: happy anniversary&#33; any excuse...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Twoshadows

> I dreamt of toad_stools_ last night...not quite close enough to be considered dream sharing right? [/b]



Was it yellowish?



Well, I&#39;m a mess today. This morning I got the devastating phone call that my sister just found out that her cancer is back. It&#39;s in her bones, on her lungs and lymph, and she has a tumor on her hip. She starts on radiation immediately (tomorrow).

I love my sister, and the thought of her being gone is too horrible to think about (yet I have been thinking about it all day). She is young and beautiful and has little twin daughters.

----------


## Moonbeam

OH TS I&#39;m so sorry.  That is such terrible news.  It&#39;s not fair for that to happen to somebody so young, with two little kids.  I don&#39;t know what to say.  

I know there&#39;s nothing a far-way stranger can do to help ease you and your family&#39;s pain, but know that I am thinking of you and wishing your sister well.

----------


## Twoshadows

> OH TS I&#39;m so sorry.  That is such terrible news.  It&#39;s not fair for that to happen to somebody so young, with two little kids.  I don&#39;t know what to say.  
> 
> I know there&#39;s nothing a far-way stranger can do to help ease you and your family&#39;s pain, but know that I am thinking of you and wishing your sister well.[/b]



Thanks Moonbeam. I appreciate the things you said.

I&#39;m feeling helpless myself. 

I&#39;m now extra thankful that I have been doing the anti-cancer diet for the last couple of months. But at the same time I feel guilty because I feel healthier than ever. And I know my sister, even if she survives this, is going to be feeling horrible the next few months.

----------


## Moonbeam

I know you probably know this--but there&#39;s absolutely no reason for you to feel guilty&#33;  Your sister wants the best for you and you need to take care of yourself so you will be strong and able to help your family more.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I know you probably know this--but there&#39;s absolutely no reason for you to feel guilty&#33;  Your sister wants the best for you and you need to take care of yourself so you will be strong and able to help your family more.[/b]



Thanks again. It&#39;s just that I&#39;ve felt about every emotion today. But I&#39;ve pulled myself together. I just need to get rid of my bad headache.

----------


## Jess

So sorry to hear that TS, my thoughts are with you too.

----------


## Oneironaught

Sorry to hear of your bad news. I can _somewhat_ empathise with your situation (my Mom had thyroid cancer, went through chemotherapy and traces have been found in her system again. So she&#39;s up against another round.). Like Moonbean said, none of us can be there to keep you company but we do care. I know it&#39;s hard to accept and be content with. My heart and thoughts are with you and your sister.

I wish I had more powerful words to say... Best wishes.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Jess and Ogh (does that work for an abbreviation for you, Oneironaught?)

Sorry that you are going through this with your mom, too, Ogh. It&#39;s bad enough the first time and then you think you&#39;ve got it all beat....then BLAM&#33;.


After all that, all I remember dreaming about is getting a job at a golf course. I was holding a pink notepad and a bucket of golf balls.  ::roll::  


I took a walk and took some nice pictures. I may post them in a bit.

I also took a few more pictures of various of my carvings. But I think I may wait a bit to post those so people are not comparing them with those of Ogh&#39;s.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are some pictures I just took.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Thanks Jess and Ogh (does that work for an abbreviation for you, Oneironaught?)[/b]



How about just "gh", since a few others have called me that before?





> Sorry that you are going through this with your mom, too, Ogh. It&#39;s bad enough the first time and then you think you&#39;ve got it all beat....then BLAM&#33;.[/b]



That&#39;s OK. I only mentioned that for the connection. I don&#39;t want to take away from your bad situation. Wait, yes I do. You know what I mean.





> I took a walk and took some nice pictures. I may post them in a bit.[/b]



Fantastic pictures you took there. Very detailed, vibrant and expertly framed.





> I also took a few more pictures of various of my carvings. But I think I may wait a bit to post those so people are not comparing them with those of <strike>O</strike>gh&#39;s.[/b]



I swear, it&#39;s not a competition. You can show yours anytime you want. I&#39;ll show you mine if you&#39;ll show me yours  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> That&#39;s OK. I only mentioned that for the connection. I don&#39;t want to take away from your bad situation. Wait, yes I do. You know what I mean.[/b]



Actually, I&#39;m glad you shared that.  It&#39;s sad that so many are suffering with things like this. That&#39;s the reason I am choosing this new way of eating (raw vegan is anti cancer). It gives me something to do that makes me feel in control. And I really believe it will help me. I wish my sister was more open to this sort of thing. But she doesn&#39;t even want to give up her diet sodas at this point. She says she is too stressed to change her diet.  ::|:  






> Fantastic pictures you took there. Very detailed, vibrant and expertly framed.[/b]



I appreciate your comments.  :smiley:  






> I swear, it&#39;s not a competition. You can show yours anytime you want. I&#39;ll show you mine if you&#39;ll show me yours[/b]



Oh, I know it&#39;s not a competion between me and you. I&#39;m not really worried about what you will think when you see them. You&#39;ve been very nice with your feedback and I thank you for that. I just have been reluctant to post anything of mine in the Artist&#39;s Corner. I have always posted my pictures and things right here. I know anyone interested enough to read my DJ will probably be kind-- and less likely to tell me all the things that are wrong with them.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow those pictures are beautiful&#33; 

TS, I had a dream with you in it.  You and I were running thru a dark cave with something trying to get us.  We were holdiing hands; I could see your face like in your avatar.  I forgot most of the details, unfortunately.  It sounds like a bad dream, but it wasn&#39;t; I remember when I woke up I wasn&#39;t scared or anything, so I guess we got away&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome pics, TS. I really like the one of the bee inside the flower. (That _is_ a bee, right?)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow those pictures are beautiful&#33; 
> 
> TS, I had a dream with you in it.  You and I were running thru a dark cave with something trying to get us.  We were holdiing hands; I could see your face like in your avatar.  I forgot most of the details, unfortunately.  It sounds like a bad dream, but it wasn&#39;t; I remember when I woke up I wasn&#39;t scared or anything, so I guess we got away&#33;[/b]



That&#39;s so cool, Moonbeam. I like the fact that even though something was after us, we weren&#39;t afraid.  :smiley:   And caves, too. I love caves.

And thank you for the compliment on the pictures.






> Awesome pics, TS. I really like the one of the bee inside the flower. (That _is_ a bee, right?)[/b]



Thanks O. And yeah, that was a bee. Not a honey bee, but some kind of bee. It was in one of those cactus flowers. It crawled out right as I got close. I snapped the pic right before it flew away. I like the way only its face shows, looking like it&#39;s peeking out. And it&#39;s covered with pollen. Messy bee.....




Dreams:


I had a bunch of short dreams last night. I went to bed with that feeling that I was going to lucid dream. i don&#39;t know why, but I can almost sense them coming.


*Dream 1* (mini lucid):

I don&#39;t remember becoming lucid. I just remember being lucid. I was standing in the kitchen with my *dad*. My dad was looking down at something on the counter. He had a kind and knowing little smile on his face, and he was *humming* this tune.

I remember thinking that there was something very significant to the tune. I told myself that it was very important to remember this tune.

All I remember at this point is it was G A B (quarter note, quarter note, half note) repeated three times. After that it went on to something more complex that I no longer remember.

I believe this dream was inspired by Oneironaught&#39;s dream yesterday and my comments to him.

*
Dream 2:*

I was wearing *handcuffs*. My hands were bleeding.


*Dream 3:*

I was riding with* Jeff* on the back of this small *yellow cart* like thing. We were going down this narrow, winding, but paved trail.

I was sitting somewhat sideways on this place in the back. I remember it felt good going down the hill. I let Jeff worry about the "driving". It was kind of dreamy and nice.

Right before we got to the bottom, the trail got rough and I had to get out and walk the rest of the way down.



*Dream 4* (very mini lucid):

I was in the gym with Barb. She got a black notebook out and started to show me something.

BLAM...I was suddenly lucid. I knew the gym hadn&#39;t looked right. BUt before I could actually do anything I woke up.


*Dream 5:*

I was in a classroom with a bunch of middle school aged students. They were playing a patriotic song on the* drums*. It was so loud that I had to cover my ears.


*Dream 6:* (This was after my radio alarm went off the first time)

I had just arrived at the school. I walked toward a black guy who worked there. His cell phone rang. He answered it and said that I needed to hear this.  I took his phone and put it to my ear. I could hear my *radio alarm* going off, as if had called me to remind me to get up. I remember laughing with the guy about that.

----------


## NeAvO

How close were you to the third picture? It looks nice and has a lot of detail for such a small thing. They are good pictures TS have you thought about doing a photography topic in the Artist&#39;s Corner?

----------


## packmania

I&#39;m so sorry to hear about your sister TS, i really feel for your family. Its just such a cruel disease the way it can come back like it does.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow...I completely missed that.  :Sad: 

I know it doesn&#39;t help much, but I&#39;m really sorry to hear about your sister, TS.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I&#39;m so sorry to hear about your sister TS, i really feel for your family. Its just such a cruel disease the way it can come back like it does.[/b]








> Wow...I completely missed that. 
> 
> I know it doesn&#39;t help much, but I&#39;m really sorry to hear about your sister, TS.[/b]



I appreciate your concern, packmania and O.....thanks.

I&#39;m sure I will post an update from time to time.

But not so often that my DJ becomes a depressing place to be.

----------


## Twoshadows

> How close were you to the third picture? It looks nice and has a lot of detail for such a small thing. They are good pictures TS have you thought about doing a photography topic in the Artist&#39;s Corner?[/b]



Thanks, NeAvO.  ::D:  

On the close-ups I&#39;m usually about 2 to 4 inches away. Sometimes I pull back a little further to get a bigger subject in(like the whole cactus). But all those were taken on Macro Setting.

Funny that you mention the Artist&#39;s Corner--I was just thinking about that. Though I&#39;m still not sure.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had to get up at 5:30, and I don&#39;t remember any dreams. I do know that i had some, but they are gone now.

Sooo....in order for this not to be a wasted post, here are a couple of pictures from the other day.


Wildflower time on the desert. One of my favorite times.

----------


## Oneironaught

> _Originally posted by Twoshadows_
> *<div align="center">*



</div>
Why do I see only one shadow? Are you sure you&#39;re being honest with us   ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Why do I see only one shadow? Are you sure you&#39;re being honest with us[/b]



It&#39;s only because you weren&#39;t looking hard enough. It&#39;s right here.




Two Shadows..........

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bunch of dreams last night, but only remember one enough to write it down.


Mini Lucid:</span>

I was walking at night with a group of people (no one I know from real life). We came to a place where I looked to our left, and I was the full moon shining down on this snow covered mountain range. It was so absolutely fantastically beautiful. I just stopped and looked at it for a few moments.

I then realized that I had my camera with me. I didn&#39;t know if my camera would be able to capture the beauty of this. But I wanted to try. I took a picture and saw that it seemed to take okay. I then wanted to take more pictures, but the people from my group were now all in the way. They were spread out all over in front of me and there was no way I could get a picture without them in it. I knew I had to wait. I noticed another lady with a much nicer camera was taking pictures of it too. I wished I had a nicer camera.

Finally, they had all moved out of the way. I lifted my camera to take a picture, but I was surprised to find that there was now a big hill in the way covering up most of the snow covered mountains. Where had that hill come from? I knew it wasn&#39;t there before when I took my first picture.

I stood there for a moment trying to understand this, when it suddenly hit me--<span style="color:#0000FF">I&#39;m Dreaming&#33;

I remember feeling proud of myself for figuring that out. And not just accepting that the hill was suddenly there.

I decided to fly over the hill so I could get a better view of the mountain. In fact, I wanted to fly to the mountains. The moonlight was still shining so magically on them. I just had to be there.

So I took off flying toward the full moon over the mountains.

But not long into the flight toward the moonlit mountains, I could feel my dream fading.

----------


## Moonbeam

I was reading your dream, and I was thinking, TS should do RC&#39;s every time she uses her camera, and then you became lucid.  Sounds beautiful, and you got to fly a little bit.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was reading your dream, and I was thinking, TS should do RC&#39;s every time she uses her camera, and then you became lucid.  Sounds beautiful, and you got to fly a little bit.[/b]



It is funny how often my camera shows up in dreams. I really should have a keychain or sticker or something  on the camera case that would help remind me to RC...and make it a habit that I would start doing in dreams.

Also, I can&#39;t say how many times I have wished that the things I took pictures of on my dream camera would be on my real camera when I would awaken. Wouldn&#39;t _that_ be incredible??

----------


## Twoshadows

The moon was so beautiful tonight. I just had to take a few pictures. It reminded me of the moon in my LD last night, but without the snow covered mountains. It made me want to fly up to the clouds.

Yes, I did a reality check....  ::D:  

ISO 400


ISO 200


ISO 50

----------


## Twoshadows

I only remember one dream last night. It was triggered by real life events. Yesterday a lady that I worked with died. It hit me espeically hard becuase of what I have been going through with my sister. There is a particular feeling I get when people around me die. I went through an especially bad period a few years ago when quite a few people in my life died in a relatively short period of time. So I had that familiar feeling with me as I went to sleep last night.

*Dream:*

I was in the back yard of the lady that died. I was helping her husband clean the yard and help barbecue some food for the rest of the family that was soon going to arrive.

I remember at one point cleaning out some little *wading pools* in the back corner of the yard. Then I noticed that I wasn&#39;t wearing a shirt (so typical). I looked around and found a black *tank top* and slipped it on.

At another point I was actually with the lady in the kitchen. We were cleaning and cooking. I remember knowing that she was dead, yet it didn&#39;t seem unusual to be standing next to her.

The weirdest part was when I was back in the yard. There were these two monkey type creatures that I was calling *"baboons".* But they were actually huge creatures about 8 feet tall --more like bigfoot size. They were tan in color and hairy all over except for their faces. I remember feeling a bit frightened and intimidated by them at first. But then I decided that I needed to act brave, and if I did I knew that they would accept me.

So I went up to one and started scratching it on it&#39;s back and on its head. I could tell it liked that.


In retrospect, that was all really strange.

----------


## Dream_Resonator

Sorry to hear about the death in your life.  It must be really hard if you are dreaming about it.  I know how you feel I have had quite a bit of sadness in this respect.  Its a hard thing.

Yes I have had ludid dreams the whole time I was growing up but I never really knew what they were called...I could not control when they would happen.  I usually had a false awakening and then I was Lucid.  I love dreaming like this and now that I know I can practice it I am enjoying the Nights a lot more.  

Keep me posted on what is going down. 8)

----------


## The Cusp

Am I the only one who sees a pentagram or star shape  around those pictures of the moon?

Ever see this picture of the eye of a hurricane?

----------


## Man of Shred

that sucks about the dying thing. I haven&#39;t had much experience with that kind of stuff yet.

 I really like the moon pics. I hope everything is ok with you soon.  ::content:: 

 cusp: i think that hurricane one has to be photoshopped.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It is funny how often my camera shows up in dreams. I really should have a keychain or sticker or something  on the camera case that would help remind me to RC...and make it a habit that I would start doing in dreams.
> 
> Also, I can&#39;t say how many times I have wished that the things I took pictures of on my dream camera would be on my real camera when I would awaken. Wouldn&#39;t _that_ be incredible??[/b]



ohh yes...but you are a good artist, you could maybe paint some of them.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, man, I didn&#39;t even see the last page.  I&#39;m very sorry for what you&#39;re going through, I wish there was more I could do.

On the other hand, I went lucid this morning and completely forgot what tasks to do, so I just concentrated on floating.   ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...how nice to find all these comments in my DJ. Thanks everyone.  ::content::  





> Sorry to hear about the death in your life.  It must be really hard if you are dreaming about it.  I know how you feel I have had quite a bit of sadness in this respect.  Its a hard thing.
> 
> Yes I have had ludid dreams the whole time I was growing up but I never really knew what they were called...I could not control when they would happen.  I usually had a false awakening and then I was Lucid.  I love dreaming like this and now that I know I can practice it I am enjoying the Nights a lot more.  
> 
> Keep me posted on what is going down. 8)[/b]



Thanks for your concern Dream Resonator. I&#39;ll be okay. Right now I mainly feel sorry for the family of the lady that died. She was in her early 50s. That&#39;s too young to die. My dad was in his 50&#39;s when he died.






> Am I the only one who sees a pentagram or star shape  around those pictures of the moon?
> 
> Ever see this picture of the eye of a hurricane?[/b]



Whoa...if that&#39;s real, that is very fascinating. 






> that sucks about the dying thing. I haven&#39;t had much experience with that kind of stuff yet.
> 
>  I really like the moon pics. I hope everything is ok with you soon. [/b]



Thanks Ranma.... Dealing with death is not a fun thing. But I&#39;ll be all right.






> ohh yes...but you are a good artist, you could maybe paint some of them.[/b]



Maybe...but it&#39;s harder than I thought to try to put it on paper. I tried to draw some pencil sketches once. Dream images are tricky becuase sometimes you only remember one or two details and the rest is fuzzy. Like with my dream "baboons", I remember their eyes and foreheads, but not their noses or mouths.






> Oh, man, I didn&#39;t even see the last page.  I&#39;m very sorry for what you&#39;re going through, I wish there was more I could do.
> 
> On the other hand, I went lucid this morning and completely forgot what tasks to do, so I just concentrated on floating.  [/b]



Thanks Cb. I appreciate that.

And that is awesome about your LD. I already commented in your DJ.  :smiley:  


Oh--and I took some more really cool moon pictures a few minutes ago. I hope some turned out. I&#39;ll post a few.

----------


## Twoshadows

Check this out.....

My little camera doesn&#39;t have a good telephoto setting. The pictures of the moon from the night before are as good as it will take of the moon.

So I had this thought....how good of a picture could I get by taking a picture through my telescope?

Well, this is how good.

Notice how clearly you can see Tyco.



Check out the craters on the edge. Isn&#39;t it cool how you can see parts of the craters lit up, but surrounded by darkness?



With the red filter from my flashlight...

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

The moon fascinates me.  When I had the telescope set up in my room, I could spend hours just peering through the lens and looking at the great, circular rock floating up in space.  It&#39;s like seeing a whole other planet.

Those pictures are great - is your telescope an expensive one?  This is a project I&#39;d like to try.

----------


## Twoshadows

> The moon fascinates me.  When I had the telescope set up in my room, I could spend hours just peering through the lens and looking at the great, circular rock floating up in space.  It&#39;s like seeing a whole other planet.
> 
> Those pictures are great - is your telescope an expensive one?  This is a project I&#39;d like to try.[/b]



Cool...I have always loved the moon too. My bedroom window faces West, and I always like when the setting moon shines through, and my whole bed is bathed in moonlight.

My telescope is just a little Astroscan (I&#39;ll take a pic later). I got it a couple of summers ago. Got it off Ebay for a good price with a whole bunch of extra lenses and accessories.

My dad&#39;s favorite portable telescope was an Astroscan. He always thought that they did a great job on things like the moon and planets. He also had a big 12 inch (mirror) Odessey that he used for deep space objects. Oh, how I wish my dad were still around. He knew so much about astronomy. He and I became interested when I was about 13. It was a great hobby for us to enjoy together. There was an active astronomy club in our part of LA that we would attend, and go on many star parties with. Great memories.......




DV Members.


*Dream 1:*

It starts fuzzy. I left my house to go next door. Next door lived  DV member *The Cusp*. I wanted to go talk to him.  So I did. Then I realized that another DV member lived in the house next to that--*Dream Resonator*.

I wish I remembered this better. but I remember sitting outside with them and talking. And we were talking about dreaming. And--get this--I was telling them my favorite things to do in dreams--then showing them. Like when I start in a standing position and then fall backwards until I almost hit the ground, then I stop myself and come back up to a standing position. (For some reason that is something I have always liked to do in dreams).

Anyway, so here I am doing this and not catching on that I am dreaming.

Then I tell them that I am actually seeing the DV forum right before my eyes. And as we sit there together I am reading it out loud. It was somewhat transparent so I can see both the posts and what is around me. It was actuallly quite cool. But I&#39;m not sure why this didn&#39;t strike me as something unusual.

Then I wanted to show them how I was able to jump really high. There was this 20 foot fence and I was jumping and reaching the top.

Boy, sounds like I enjoy showing off.  :tongue2:  

Anyway, this was a long dream, and there was a lot more to it that I have now forgotten.  ::|:  But it is always fun to have DV member dreams.  ::-P:  



*Dream 2:*

I was with *Oneironaut*. We were just together for the day hanging out. This dream seemed to last a very long time.

I remember being at his place, and at one point he decided we needed to listen to music. He told me to go to his room and find a CD and start playing it. So I went in his room and saw a stack of CDs. I looked through them and didn&#39;t recognise a single thing. I was having a hard time deciding what to choose.

Finally O comes in and is amused when he sees me having a hard time picking one out. So he then pulls one out. It was of some 70&#39;s musical (?) that I supposedly recognised.

Another part that I remember is that I was eating something, and right as I took a bite O says something really funny. I burst out laughing, and a little fleck of food shoots out of my mouth and lands on something in front of us. Then we start laughing all over again. I then gave him a hug. We were standing in front of a mirror, and I noticed what I was wearing. I had on a white sleeveless shirt. I could see my arms were very tan and that I had obviously been working out because my arms were lean,  yet defined.

I really wish I remembered all the rest of this dream, because I know there was a lot more we did. At one point I think we were outside.

But even though I don&#39;t remember details, I do remember that it was just a lot of fun hanging out with O.  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. That&#39;s awesome.  ::content:: 

I can just see there being a short pause as we realize you just spit food on the table, and then we both bust out laughing. lol

And I&#39;m glad to see that you were confident in your appearance, this time. this time.  ::wink:: 

Good dream. Can&#39;t wait until the next one I show up in&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

Hi neighbour&#33;  I&#39;m honoured to make a guest appearance.  Any chance you remember what I looked like?  I once dreamt of a girl I never saw and got her desctiption bang on.  You&#39;re welcome to drop by any time.

I&#39;m pretty sure that hurricane photo is real.  There are several different shots, and I think I saw some in a weather site at some point.  It was from hurricane Isabelle, I forget what year.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Oneironaut:*






> I can just see there being a short pause as we realize you just spit food on the table, and then we both bust out laughing. lol[/b]



Yeah, acutally, it was just like that.   ::D:  





> And I&#39;m glad to see that you were confident in your appearance, this time[/b]



Yeah, if I was going to hang out with you for an entire day, my mind decided I would be much happier is I was wearing cute clothes and was tan and fit, than with clothes way too big, smeared make up and five pony tails...LOL. Actually it was very nice because it was so casual and relaxed that I could just be myself and it didn&#39;t matter if I accidentally spit food out in front of you. It was like you were my best friend. It was a nice dream.  ::content::  




*Cusp:*

And "hey neighbor" to you too.  :smiley:  





> Any chance you remember what I looked like?[/b]



Well, from what I remember you were blond and a big guy--but _not_ fat. You were wearing a light colored button-up shirt. That&#39;s all I remember. Probably way off, huh?  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

Only off on the hair color, light brown.  I was hoping you&#39;d get the beard, but I havent had it very long, and stuff like hair varies a lot in dreams.  Overall pretty close.

----------


## Moonbeam

> We were standing in front of a mirror, and I noticed what I was wearing. I had on a white sleeveless shirt. I could see my arms were very tan and that I had obviously been working out because my arms were lean,  yet defined.[/b]



Aha, the lifting is helping&#33;

Really cool pics&#33;  I love coming to your dream journal.

----------


## Man of Shred

I&#39;m really impressed with the moon pics. I&#39;d like to have more dv member dreams&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Cusp:





> Only off on the hair color, light brown. I was hoping you&#39;d get the beard, but I havent had it very long, and stuff like hair varies a lot in dreams. Overall pretty close.[/b]



Actually your hair was a dark blond. But I know there was no beard.....sorry.  ::sheepishgrin::  







> Aha, the lifting is helping&#33;[/b]



Well, at least it is starting to show in my dreams. That&#39;s good. It&#39;s _way_ better than a bad self esteem dream.






> Really cool pics&#33;  I love coming to your dream journal.[/b]



Wow...thanks&#33;  ::-P:  






> I&#39;m really impressed with the moon pics. I&#39;d like to have more dv member dreams&#33;[/b]



Thanks&#33;

DV dreams are fun because you guys are the ones who actually _read_ my dreams. Most of the other people I dream about never even know. So it is fun to be able to share them. I think I&#39;m due for a *Ranma* dream. Maybe tonight. In fact, maybe you can help me do the task. Do you feel like swinging from a web? Or making a tree walk?

----------


## Twoshadows

I had really wanted to have an LD last night. I even took a little B6 for a boost. But my dreams were not very fun, even though they did seem to go on and on.

*Dream 1:* 

I am *wandering* around town with Jeff. We seem to be trying to get somewhere, but I never felt like we were making any progress. We just just walking and walking. I remember noticing that I have on just a white slip--like you might wear under a dress. I noticed it was a little transparent. But then I somehow got a white jacket that I put on over it.

I remember walking past the post office, through a museum and past a church full of people (in the parking lot).

I don&#39;t think we ever got anywhere.


*Dream 2:*

I was in some sort of *art gallery*. I remember not liking the style of art. As I walked out of the building, I saw my reflection in a glass window. I was wearing a very cute outfit unlike anything I reallly own. It was very classy and I especially remember the cute *red shoes*.


*Dream 3:*

I remember running into a guy (*DD*) from my high school. I remember being happy to see him. There were other people around him. I realized that they were all people from my high school. I noticed how very old they looked--they looked wrinkled and looked to be in their 50s or 60s. It bothered me that everyone looked so old. Then DD commented on how old I looked. I remembered reaching up and touching my face and thinking, "Am I all wrinkled too?"

DD was the only person who didn&#39;t look like he had aged a day. I forgot that I was "old" and talked to him again about what he was doing these days. He told me he lived in this city (part of LA). I told him I didn&#39;t know where that was. He told me that we could drive there.

So we got in his car and were suddenly on the busiest *LA freeways* I had ever been on. I felt quite nervous. I realized that there were no seats in the car where I was. I was sitting on the floor like in the back of a pickup. He was in a seat in front of me. He seemed quite confident in his driving as we sped along. 

At one point I remember feeling like there was no gravity. We were going down a slight hill. I said, "Whoa, does it always feel like that on that spot?" He said yes.

I am reluctant to mention the next part because it seems to be a reoccuring theme for me lately, and I&#39;m not sure what this says about me. But I&#39;m sure it can&#39;t be good. Anyway, I was without a shirt...._again_. And DD was reaching around and touching me. But instead of questioning that, I was more worried about his driving. Finally we skidded off the freeway. I was grateful that we were alright after that.

----------


## pj

_again..._

Dreamsign&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

> _again..._
> 
> Dreamsign&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;[/b]



Good point....

I really need a way to make this a positive thing. I don&#39;t know why I never find this strange in my dreams. In real life I&#39;d just _die_ if this happened.

----------


## Man of Shred

red shoes huh? i bet if you were to tap them together you&#39;d go to the land of OZ :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> red shoes huh? i bet if you were to tap them together you&#39;d go to the land of OZ[/b]



That would certainly be an interesting place to visit in one&#39;s dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

My dreams had a strange feel to them last night. Maybe it&#39;s because I slept with the window open and it was very windy. Things like that make a difference for me I&#39;ve noticed.


I only really remember fragments.


*Fragment 1:*

I should have gone lucid. I had with me an object that I have had in several dreams in the past. It is a *floating object*, that I like to hang onto to make myself float.

In this dream it was flat and rectangular and green--like a green book about 8 X 10.

I was in a room full of people. Yet all I really remember is hanging onto this object and floating from one side of the room to the other.

I&#39;ve got to remember that these floating things are dream signs.


*Fragment 2:*


I was *moving* to an apartment next door. At one point I needed back into my old apartment for something and I had to ask the landlord for the keys. It felt funny not to just be able to walk in.


*Fragment 3:*

I was eating those little *cheese crackers* that are shaped like *goldfish*. I was picking out the extra browned ones because those have always been my favorites.

[I guess I miss eating those things.]


*Fragment 4:*

I was walking with a large group of elemantary aged school children.

There was suddenly a lot of commotion as one of the children had caught a *lizard.* I thought it was going to be the normal 2-4 inch lizard that are common here. Instead this thing was about three feet long. The boy was holding it in his arms.

I immediately pulled out my camera (no...no RC)...and started taking pictures.

Then my mom was there, and she started scolding the boy about how he had disturbed it in the winter and now it was probably going to die.

??

----------


## Twoshadows

Whoa....

Not liking the change. :Sad:  

My DJ entries are a mess. It looks like all the blue color for LDs is gone.

It would take forever to go back and fix it all.

I don't even feel like writing my dreams now. They weren't very exciting anyway.

----------


## Man of Shred

here here. I am not happy with this at all.

----------


## Twoshadows

Ranma---how do we even send PMs on the new board?

----------


## Man of Shred

click on view profile. on the right it says "send a message via email to x"

----------


## Twoshadows

But that's email...not PM...isn't it?

Edit: I just tried that with yous and it said that you haven't given permission to email you...or somehting like that.

----------


## Man of Shred

you have to go into your user control and enable private messaging.

----------


## Twoshadows

I saw the Send new message option, but when I pushed it it said, 

You have turned off private messages. You may not view or send private messages until you turn them on by editing your profile.

I can't seem to find the place to enable it.

----------


## Man of Shred

go to usercp -Edit options - private messaging. click box "Enable private messaging" and submit changes.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...I think I got it. Thanks...... :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

Sorry to spam your journal but to send PMs:

User CP, options, then click on recieve PMs.

----------


## Twoshadows

That's cool..thanks, NeAvO.  :smiley:  

I just hate changes like this.... :Mad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I'm ready to post my dreams from last night. Of course, I've now waited til the last minute before I have to go, but I'll be quick.


*Dreams 1-4:*

I had several dreams in a row that I was a teacher out on the Reservation and that I was doing various things with my class. In one dream we were getting on a bus to go on a field trip. In another we wereoutside doing an activity of sorts at these picnic tables. And I can't remember what the rest were. I do remember waking up several times in the night thinking, "Another Rez dream."

*Dream 5:*

I *got my hair cut* short like I had it several years ago (below pic). I was kind of mad at myself for chopping it all off after I have been letting it grow out again. I was pretty glad it was just a dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow I'm glad you have it longer now! you sorta look my cousin in that pic.

----------


## The Cusp

Glad I'm not the only one who's not happy with the changes in the board.  Looks like they are slowly adding functionality back.  Lets hope they get it to where it was before.  I can't imagine trying to fix your DJ manually.

Ever see that show Stargate? lol. Sorry, couldnt resit.

----------


## Twoshadows

Cusp, I can't see that comparison picture. 

But I'm thinking after both of your reactions, that I'm ready to take that picture down now. Of course I can't since The Cusp pasted into his post. :Sad:  

So maybe we can fix that.......Cusp....right?

(No...never seen Stargate.)

----------


## Man of Shred

no! don't take it down. Still kinda cute! ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, thanks....

I did do a search on "Stargate" to see who I was supposed to look like in that picture. And they described her character as "sexy, intelligent and tough".....and she is even older than me. So I guess it wasn't an insult. ::rolleyes::  


But I'm still not cool with all the board changes.    ::angry::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Me neither... it's ugly.  Screw features, I was happier with the other one.

----------


## Twoshadows

I hate this board. I just wrote a very long post and it wouldn't post it. Instead it disappeared. :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 



The title of my now lost dream was Storm Troopers in the Grand Canyon. I tried Melatonin and B6 together for the first itme last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

I hate this board. I just wrote a very long post and it wouldn't post it. Instead it disappeared. :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 



The title of my now lost dream was Storm Troopers in the Grand Canyon. I tried Melatonin and B6 together for the first itme last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I hate this board. I just wrote a very long post and it wouldn't post it. Instead it disappeared.   
> 
> 
> 
> The title of my now lost dream was Storm Troopers in the Grand Canyon. I tried Melatonin and B6 together for the first itme last night.



 

Edit:

I see...it won't post my long dream. But it will post my "angry" post _twice_ even. :Confused: 



Edit: 

Does Editing a post make it apear again as a whole new post????. I now see that this post is here now _three_ times. But for all I know this may show up *four* times after this current edit.

Did I say I hated this board?

----------


## packmania

Damn, Stormtroopers in the Grand Canyon? That sounds awesome, i want to read it! This has been a frigging annoying transition...

That really sucks, especially if you type as slow as i do (probably not).

----------


## Spamtek

You ought to keep a .txt or .rtf backup of all your dreams... it's trivial to just copy/paste from there to a post.  I keep one for every month, and back them up occasionally to floppy to boot.

----------


## Moonbeam

TS, I was going to quote you but it's not working.  I wrote a long post too and it disappeared; actually it was in the feedback section and it was how I was worried that this new forum was actually to enable ads better. 

I'm going to back up my dream journal.

That sucks to losing your dream-post.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I hate this board. I just wrote a very long post and it wouldn't post it. Instead it disappeared.



Apparently, the default maximum post length of vBulletin is 10,000 characters (including spaces). If your post is longer, it should tell you that it can't post because you've exceeded the limit and you'll have to copy the latter half to your computer's clipboard (ctrl+C), post the first half then make a second post with the remainder.

That may or may not be your problem but, beware, there are limits to post length that completely suck. Did I mention that default settings suck? If not, they do. Hopefully, asher will decide to increase the settings so we can get on with business as usual. Also, be aware that the current (default) settings limit your number of images per post to - I believe - 4  :Confused:  

You'll find your browser's "back" button to be useful when the vB software decides to be a prick. Just don't _count on_ even that saving your posts. It usually works but, sometimes vB will leave you hanging with a blank entry box after spending an hour writing out a long post...




> Does Editing a post make it apear again as a whole new post????.



No, edits simply alter the existing post.





> Did I say I hated this board?



The transition totally sucks. The good news is that vBulletin is actually much better (in general) than what we had. The member profile really sucks, though, compared to what we had. I hate it because I'm tired of the major forum changes every few weeks. It's getting annoying as hell. Plus, I miss the quaint, cozy feel of the old software. This new board feels too stiff and formal. It really changes the feel and environment that I've come to find so adoring about DV.





> TS, I was going to quote you but it's not working. I wrote a long post too and it disappeared; actually it was in the feedback section and it was how I was worried that this new forum was actually to enable ads better.



Sadly, you're probably correct about that. With vB software, pop-ups and banner ads are the norm  ::angry::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm feeling better now.

I don't think my post was too long (although it may have been). The problem seemed to be that I had been logged out. Because it said I didn't have permission to post, and I noticed that I was no longer logged in. Of sourse I had to have been logged in to reply in the first place. So I don't know. I guess I'll do things more carefully now.

Also, I know what "Edit" is _supposed_ to do. But I don't know why I kept getting new posts added each time I tried to edit.

Hmm...so what does 10, 000 characters look like? I don't count as I type, so I guess I'll try to keep my posts on the shorter side.

I think I am ready to type up my dream again. I guess I will type it elsewhere and save it, then paste it in my DJ.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was hiking up the Grand Canyon. Unlike in real life you have to climb it rather than descend into it.

It was thousands of feet high. Im not good at making an estimate, but I do know that I have been to the Grand Canyon and the view from the top (in this dream) was several times the height than it is in real life. So we are talking *impressive*.

The funny thing is that this place is a place I have visited before in my dreams several times. The only difference was the scalethis was much huger.

I  enjoyed the hike up.  I took in the view and couldnt believe how high up I was. I noticed that on one of the ledges was a house and there was a lady in the yard next to the house. I noticed how close she was to the cliff edge. I wondered how she could live and work there and not feel nervous about being right on the edge.

(continued in next post)

----------


## Twoshadows

I looked back out at the view again. It was incredible. The sun was shining out from various places behind the clouds. It reminded me a bit of this picture I took a while back.







The main difference being that the view was much more expansive. More like this picture. Only much higher.

----------


## Twoshadows

The other difference is that I was back in a canyon so my view was from between canyons...similar to this picture, but with more view showing.

----------


## Twoshadows

It was so beautiful I pulled out my camera and started taking pictures (no RC).
My camera wasnt functioning the way it normally does (no RC). It acted more like a scanner. As I pushed the button, I could see a black bar slide across the screen as I took the picture.  I told myself that I was because it was taking a panoramic picture. It made sense in the dream.

I zoomed in on my camera and below me I saw something that alarmed me. I could see a vehicle of sorts and several Storm Troopers climbing out.

I watched them for a few minutes through the camera. I could tell that they were after someone. I suddenly realized that it was most likely _me_ that they were after.

The dream gets fuzzy here, unfortunately, but for the next whole section of the dream I am on the run from the Storm Troopers. I do remember meeting up with a group of people, and we are all hiding together. I remember being behind a large box and knowing that the STs were very close by.

----------


## Oneironaught

As usual, those are some wonderful photos. I'd love to be able to see that stuff in real life.




> Hmm...so what does 10, 000 characters look like? I don't count as I type, so I guess I'll try to keep my posts on the shorter side.



It's not as long as you might think. THIS POST is about 11,235 characters (I forget the exact number). At least, that's what vBulletin says it is. And since it's a buried post, I can't just break it up to edit it because part two would have to be several posts down.

Sorry to fill your DJ with all this crap. I'll stop now.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't mind your posts here.:p 

So 10 000 characters is a bit longer than I was thinking. I probably didn't need to break my post up into that many pieces. Oh well.

Yeah, I love beautiful places like that. It is really incredible in real life. The pictures can't show how _huge_ everything really is...how the view seems to go on forever.....and ever.

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah I'm still pissed at this forum change. is there any hope for DV???? :Confused:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Twoshadows, I just realized we both had a climbing up a really steep mountain dream.   ::D:   That's pretty cool, a dream sync for us!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twoshadows, I just realized we both had a climbing up a really steep mountain dream.  That's pretty cool, a dream sync for us!



Hey, that's right...Cool.

Except I didn't get the privilege of getting to hike with the Top Model girls....:p. 

Well....maybe next time.... ::D:  

Of course, I could probably think of other people I'd rather hike with... :Cool:  


But tonight...we will dream sync again....maybe something about a tree....walking around....something like that.  :;-):

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bunch of dreams last night. Yet it now seems like forever since I've had them. Luckily I took notes, so at worst, i'll just jot down what the notes say.

*Dream 1:*

Getting ready to go on a *tour bus*. Was in Mrs Harris' fourth grade class. I had to go to the bathroom. 

I realized I needed to recharge my camera's battery. I was angry at myself for letting it get low right before a good trip.

I charged it for a few minutes, then had to take it out and get on the bus.

We had a Native American guide. He was showing us the constellations in the night sky. One constellation was that of a Navite American's profile. 

The constellation seemed very familiar in the dream--that I didn't question it.


*Dream 2:*

I was with Native American friend (no one I really know) and we drove to see her mother. I remember thinking that the mother was so beautiful even though she must have been in her 70s. She was babysitting this little blond boy who looked so familiar to me, but I couldn't place it in the dream (after I woke up I knew exactly who he looked like).

We then went for a drive with the mother. We parked the car. When we came back the car was gone.....stolen.


*Dream 3:*

I was in a *mall*. I remember seeing a little two year old girl that I know in real life.


*Dream 4:*

I was in *Japan*. I was in this little shop. The people I was with wanted to buy souveniers. All the things in this shop were miniature. Most of it was made of clay (I believe this was inspired by looking at Aquanina's things the other day).

I suddenly realized that I hadn't brought money with me to Japan. all I had with me was a $20 bill. I wondered hwo I was possibly going to get by with that amount.

Suddenly my dad was there. He told me everything was going to be okay. I felt much better. It felt so good to be able to just let my dad take care of things.

I went ahead and bought this little clay bottle that had a real glass center that was filled with a tiny clay creature. I was glad the Japanese lady at the counter gave me back my change in yen.


*Dream 5:*

I was in a* hospital* and saw a man that had been in the hospital for years. He had had terrible burns all over his body. They had healed somewhat, but he still wasn't able to leave the hospital. I remember thinking that he had been badly burned in Hiroshima.

I suddenly felt so guilty that I had had life so easy, and that I had never had to go through any challenges that were anything at all similar to what this man had gone though. I felt terrible for all the stupid things I had let myself complain about.

Then I suddenly thought about my sister and I remembered that my family was actually going through a life and death situation at this very moment. 

I jolted awake at the thought.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I remember at the beginning of this dream my dog was suddenly very mean and wanted to bite everyone. 

Somewhere in the dream my mind changed my dog into a *crocodile*. So here I was tryying to live in a house with a pet crocodile that I was extremely afraid of.

At one point I thought I had the crocodile locked in one of the bedrooms.

A friend of mine who in real life just had a baby yesterday (so she was on my mind obviously) was over at my house. She had been sleeping down stairs (in a basement) in what was supposed to be my house. She had the baby and her four year old daughter with her. 

I remember at one point coming up the stairs and having the crocodile suddenly burst up the stairs after me and try to bite me. I grabbed the first thing that I saw--a vaccuum and start hitting the crocodile on the head. It backed off.

Then I remember my friend coming to me terribly upset about the crocodile being in the house with her kids.. I told her to wait here, and that I would go downstairs and check on her kids.

I went to the bedroom and to my horror saw the four year old laying on the side of the bed almost ready to fall off the edge. Right under her on the floor, looking asleep, was the crocodile.

The bed was very low to the ground. It was a queen sized bed and had box springs, but was sitting dierecly on the floor. So the crocodile could easily climb up on the bed.

I first jumped on the bed and pulled the little girl form the position on the very edge. I also picked up the baby and held him in my arms.

I'm not really sure what happened at that point. But I was no longer worried about the crocodile. My friend came in to my room and saw me holding the baby close.

She looked at me and said, "So are you going to keep him until summer?" --as if in some way I had tricked her just to get to keep her baby.

Surprised, I said, "No, here. He's your baby..."  And she snatched him quickly out of my arms.

I felt really bad after that like I had done something really wrong.  :Sad:  


*Dream 2:*

Something about my mom and sister and I trying to get away from this man. We pulled into an airport parking lot. I was afraid that the car would be recognised, but mom was just in a hurry to get inside the airport.

The only other thing I remember in this dream was standing in a restoom talking to my sister who was inside a bathroom stall.


*Dream 3:*

I really wish I remembered this dream better because I know it was very powerful at the time.

In this dream I met *my double*. She was very serious and I remember being somewhat afraid of her.

A lot of things happened, but I no longer remember. I just have this image of a trail in my mind

----------


## The Cusp

That crocodile dream was wonderfully ridiculous.  I can just picture you trying to fend off a crocodile with a vaccum.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That crocodile dream was wonderfully ridiculous. I can just picture you trying to fend off a crocodile with a vaccum.



Yes....it was. It was another one of those dreams that after I woke up I wondered why it seemed so natural to be hitting a crocodile over the head with a vaccuum and not question it..... :Confused:  

Must happen too often in real life I guess...:p

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah it sure is strange meeting yourself in a dream! Reminds me of the wacky lucid i had a while ago.!

----------


## Oneironaught

Wow, meeting yourself in your dream! That sounds cool, yet unnerving. I've always wanted to be able to step out of my body in a dream and be a point of consciousness but I've never remembered to try it.

----------


## Moonbeam

TS I don't want to be a pest, but you need to do RC's everytime you use your camera!  It always shows up in your dreams!  It seems to be a really consistent DS.  Maybe it's a lot of trouble if you use it a lot IRL tho; maybe just when you first get it out every time.

Your pictures are so beautiful.

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS I don't want to be a pest, but you need to do RC's everytime you use your camera! It always shows up in your dreams! It seems to be a really consistent DS. Maybe it's a lot of trouble if you use it a lot IRL tho; maybe just when you first get it out every time.
> 
> Your pictures are so beautiful.



Thanks *Moonbeam*!

And yes....you don't know how frustrating is it for me to wake up from those dreams and realise that I have missed my most common dream sign...... ::shock::  ...... :Mad:  . 

But maybe one of these days I'll figure it out .....:p .

But thanks for the reminders. I believe they do help.


And *Ranma and Oneironaught*...it _was_ a weird feeling to see myself. I just wish I remembered everything better. My recall just wasn't at it's best after that one... :Sad:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

It's like looking into a mirror where your reflection does completely different things than yourself... and talks, too.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Long dreams again, but not so good recall.

*Dream 1:*

I was somewhere in a car. I noticed thise *grizzly bear* not so far away. And I suddenly saw *my two little neices* walking along oblivious to the bear or the danger they were in. 

I rolled down the wondow and started yelling for them to get in the car too. There was an adult with them (though it wasn't my sister). She grabbed them and ran to ward the car. The bear also started heading to the car. And I saw, to my horror, another grizzly coming now from the other direction.

They got to the car, and for some reason we are letting the neices in through the window instead of opening the door. 

I only remember getting one neice in.

I think the dream got too stressful and I woke up.


*Dream 2:*

This one was long, but I only remember brief glimpses.

I remember being in a church. Some of the men were wearing green plaid (?). One of the men farted.

I was eating a salad and grinding my own pepper.

People decided to come over to my house. I was worred because I wouldn't have a change to clean anything up before they came.

----------


## Twoshadows

I know everyone here is so fond of my spider pictures.

I just found a picture that I think everyone will enjoy.  ::D:  







Several of us had taken a drive. We saw the tarantula in the road and had to stop. We all had a good laugh as it started to climb up my boyfriend Jeff's leg.

But the funniest part was when he started to shake it off, and it wouldn't move. Pretty soon he was jumping-- and freaking out a bit because it just didn't want to let go.

 ::rolllaugh:: 


See how much fun spiders can be....... ::D:  .

----------


## packmania

Haha that's hilarious! I don't know how he stood still enough for you to take the photo!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Tarantulas look like good fun.

----------


## Man of Shred

OMG that's funny stuff!

----------


## The Cusp

I'd better not dream about spider crawling on my privates...

I like how you got your neice into the car Dukes of Hazard style.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream last night!

I actually woke up this morning about an hour and a half before I had to get up. I thought back and was frustrated when I couldnt remember a single dream. I wasnt feeling very tired, but I made myself go back to sleep so I could squeeze out just one dream. I usually can do that, even if it is just a short dreamand thats all I wantedjust _something_ that I could write down in my dream journal. It didnt even matter to me at that time if it were lucid or not.

I did go back to sleep. And I did dream. I even had a lucid dream. The problem was that it was a very long complex dream. When I woke up, I thought, Oh my goshhow am I going to be able to figure that all out.

So I started by writing down all the things I remembered doing in the dream, lucid or not. Then I tried to sort them into the before I became lucid, while I was lucid and after I was lucid parts.

ThenI sorted through each section and put it together the way I best remembered and the way it seemed to make the most sense. And I actually think I did a pretty accurate job considering how mixed up I felt when I first awakened.

So after all that, here is the dream:


*Dream:*


It started non-lucid. I was following Jeff. He was walking toward the back of a building and was about to go in a side door. I remember passing a large sand castle that was by the door. I had no idea where Jeff was going, but I felt I needed to go too.

We went into the building. I believe we were separated at this point. I remember sitting in what looked like a waiting area. I remember this boy (about 12 years old) showing me some of his drawings. I then was watching something on a TV screen.

Im not sure of the transition here. It may be that I was watching something on TV and then I was suddenly there. But next thing I remember was standing next to a large ferris wheel. People were climbing on it. There were ladder-like things to get to the seats.

Suddenly the ferris wheel starts spinning. I start seeing people falling off of it to the concrete below. I felt horrified. I thought that surely it was killing them. I didnt want to be seeing this.

SoI decided in my mind that the people wouldnt die. One by one, they picked themselves up off the ground and brushed themselves off and walked away. I felt much better.

Then I remember I was climbing the ladders on the ferris wheel. I was thinking, "If I were dreaming I could climb this with just my hands." --(that is something I have always liked to do in dreamsuse my upper body strength and pull myself up things without using my legs). So I start climbing the ladder with just my arms. I remember it actually felt good. I could feel my muscles working but it had the satisfation of a good stretch.

Then it hits mefinallythat I actually am dreaming. Then I thought, Of _course_ I am_duh_it takes me long enough to figure this out.

So I did the first thing that came to mind. I started to fly. For some reason I didnt think about doing the Tasks at all. Instead I thought about how I really wanted to make this dream into a complex story line. I wanted to make it my story. But I decided it might be easier to start with something like Star Wars. I have always wanted to have a Star Wars LD anyway.

So as I flew I decided that I needed to be in space. And without any effort I was suddenly soaring though the stars. It was so beautiful and incredible.

I thought about how I had always wanted to do that, and I had never been able to do it before. I had read about others doing it and wondered how they managed to do it because it seemed to be a difficult thing to do. And I was so amazed how this just happened naturally for me in this dream.

I also thought about how everything was just too quiet. I wanted to hear a soundtrack. But I wasnt able to get music going.

I noticed as I flew though the stars, that the stars seemed to be more concentrated above me. It started looking more to me like a flat ceiling. But I decided not to let that bother me too much. This was my first time creating a flight through space, and it was pretty darn good.

I realized that my next goal was to find a space ship. I really wanted to find Darth Vader and confront him. I looked below me and I now saw a white medium sized space craft. It was a dirty white with yellow and black trim. I knew Darth Vader was on that ship.

I flew to it. I knew that it I flew into it fast enough that I would fly right through the sides and end up inside. And it did.

Unfortunately (and this kills me), this is the part of the dream I remember the least. Something happened on that ship, but I have no memory what it was. But I do remember the dream suddenly fading.

I was suddenly back in a house. There was a hallway with a mirror at the end in front of me. I knew I was still in the dream. I also knew that if I ran straight at the mirror, that it would transport me back to space.

So I ran toward the mirror and was again back in space. I saw the same ship in front of me. I flew right at it. But instead of slipping back inside, I hit the outside. This time it was too solid for me to get it. I was very disappointed. Again the dream faded.

I was back in the hallway with the mirror. I ran at the mirror again. But this time, instead of going through it I bumped right into it. The mirror was very real feeling. I touched it, and the glass felt smooth and cool.

I decided that I would just run in to the wall. So I tried again. But I hit the wall. I thought, Nono.now I am doubting and its not working. I have to believe. I have to believe..

So I took a dive and tried to go through the floor. But again my head just hit the carpet. Everything felt so real and so solid. Disappointed, I stood up. I made myself float and started doing back flips and the air. It felt really good to do those.

Suddenly I heard Jeffs voice talking to me. I closed my eyes and then thought, oh no, closing eyes in a lucid dream makes you wake up!

I open them. Jeff was standing next to me. We were back in that original building. I had fallen asleep in the chair in the waiting room.

I said, Jeff, you just woke me up from a lucid dream. When I saw that he looked sorry, I added, But I guess you had no way of knowing. Its okay.

He said, If it helps, I brought you some ice cream. He handed me a square container that had some cookies and cream flavored ice cream in it. It was fairly melted. 

I took a few bites and was amazed at how good that tasted to me. Then I thought, Isnt there a reason that Im not supposed to be eating this? I didnt want there to be any reasons, so I kept eating it.

Then I thought, Its the sugar. Im not supposed to be eating sugar. And thats rightIm Raw Vegan now! Im really not supposed to be eating this. How could I have forgotten?

It then comes to meIm still in the dream! I never did wake up. I looked back in the bowl. All that is left is the melted ice cream at the bottom that is completely runny. I put a corner of the bowl to my mouth and drink the rest of the ice cream. I thought, This is great. I ate all this ice cream and I didnt mess anything up!

At that point I woke up for real.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha that's hilarious! I don't know how he stood still enough for you to take the photo!



I wish there was a picture that showed his face. I actually wasn't the photographer here. (This was before I had my digital camera.) He was defintely a bit unnerved when the tarantula settled in on his crotch. But I was impressed, none the less. I don't think many guys would have allowed it to come up that high...:p 





> Tarantulas look like good fun.







> OMG that's funny stuff!



Sometimes you have to get creative, but there is always fun stuff to do, especially when you're with the right people.

Anyone up for some Black Widow fun...?





> I'd better not dream about spider crawling on my privates...
> 
> I like how you got your neice into the car Dukes of Hazard style.



Well, if a spider crawls on your privates, do a reality check!  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Fantastic dream.  Sounds like you spent a lot of time putting that one together for you DJ.

Great lucid moves, I love how you travelled through that mirror, and diving head first into the floor was really funny.  I really gotta try that. (The mirror, not diving into the floor)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, that last one was pretty hefty.  I'm digging it.  I think the whole thing where you were in space, then the dream faded and you were in a hallway with a mirror is really cool, just because it reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode.   :tongue2:   Sort of like, space is behind each mirror, and when you reach the end of space, you just end up back where you started: in a hallway.  Either way, neat.

Good job on putting together that bit, too, and recovering from a False Awakening (which would've definately fooled me  ::D:  ); good thing you had Jeff give you some cookies.

Anyways, you may have noticed that I haven't been updating lately, mostly because of lack of time.  I worked Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, and the same thing is coming up for this weekend.  All because I requested May long weekend off from work, so I had to pick up some extra shifts.

Just don't think I've disappeared.   ::D:

----------


## packmania

Damn, i was waiting for the big light saber fight! Ah well, still a long fun lucid, congratulations! Oh yeah and lmao at drinking the last of the ice cream after you realize you're dreaming!

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, that was a really cool dream!  I want to fly thru space!  I have trouble doing things that I think are impossible.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Fantastic dream. Sounds like you spent a lot of time putting that one together for you DJ.
> 
> Great lucid moves, I love how you travelled through that mirror, and diving head first into the floor was really funny. I really gotta try that. (The mirror, not diving into the floor)



 
Thanks. Yeah, actually it did take a bit of time. But I think it's always worth it for a lucid dream. If I don't write dreams down in detail after it happens, then I tend to forget certain things about the dream. I want to have all my LDs written out in detail. I feel I can learn from them. Plus, it's fun to relive them by reading them.

Yeah, the mirror was cool. But it was frustrating when I wasn't able to go through it. Or the wall...or the floor. It's kind of nice to know it was all taking palce in my head. I probably looked pretty silly running into the wall and diving into the floor. :p 







> Wow, that last one was pretty hefty. I'm digging it. I think the whole thing where you were in space, then the dream faded and you were in a hallway with a mirror is really cool, just because it reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode.  Sort of like, space is behind each mirror, and when you reach the end of space, you just end up back where you started: in a hallway. Either way, neat.
> 
> Good job on putting together that bit, too, and recovering from a False Awakening (which would've definately fooled me  ); good thing you had Jeff give you some cookies.
> 
> Anyways, you may have noticed that I haven't been updating lately, mostly because of lack of time. I worked Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, and the same thing is coming up for this weekend. All because I requested May long weekend off from work, so I had to pick up some extra shifts.
> 
> Just don't think I've disappeared.



Thanks CB! I don't know where the mirror idea idea came from. It was just something that I knew I had to do to get back out in space. I wish I really had that ability. How cool would it be to be able to transport places by stepping through a mirror. BUt I guess I'm not the first to think of that.  ::D:  

Wow...you've been busy. Good luck on that. I'm sure things are getting pretty busy this time of year at school too, huh? Good luck with all that end of the year stuff.

Hopefully you'll have a chance to catch up on your dreams again soon. I will enjoy reading them.





> Damn, i was waiting for the big light saber fight! Ah well, still a long fun lucid, congratulations! Oh yeah and lmao at drinking the last of the ice cream after you realize you're dreaming!



The light saber fight....

Tell me about it. How I have longed for one those. I know I was in the ship. I may have interacted with people there. But it seems I would remember a light saber battle. So close.....but not quite... :Sad:  .

But the big thing for me to remember is that I was able to get there.... :woohoo: . That actually is a big deal for me .






> Wow, that was a really cool dream! I want to fly thru space! I have trouble doing things that I think are impossible.



Thanks! 

I know...flying through space was really cool! I had no idea I could do that. This was my first. And if I can do it, then you can too, Moonbeam.

And now that I have had that positive experience (even though I didn't get my light saber battle), I know I will be able to do it again.

So _next_ time, I will get aboard a space ship and _really_ have some fun. ::D:

----------


## Adam

Hey, just been reading through your DJ and noticed we have the same DS. I too always dream my tooth/teeth fall out - Even to the point where I can feel how real it is when I put my tounge in the gap. I'm hoping after reading 'most' of your journal that it will promt me to remember to notice this sign in my dreams too to become lucid.

Happy dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, just been reading through your DJ and noticed we have the same DS. I too always dream my tooth/teeth fall out - Even to the point where I can feel how real it is when I put my tounge in the gap. I'm hoping after reading 'most' of your journal that it will promt me to remember to notice this sign in my dreams too to become lucid.
> 
> Happy dreaming



Hey AdamA--thanks for stopping by and reading. And now since my journal is apporaching a thousand replies, that can be rather daunting.... ::D:  .

Cool that we both share the "teeth" dream sign. And yes, they can feel so real (it must be the real memories from when we were kids and losing teeth). It's always fairly stressful during the dream, but nice when you can learn to use it to trigger lucidity. 

I actually haven't had the tooth dream for a while now. They seem to come and go. Lately I have been having a lot of the "camera" dream signs. I need to be more aware, beacase if I had a lucid dream every time I dreamed about my camera, I'd quadruple my LDs.

Good luck with your lucid dreaming. Maybe we can inspire each other.  :Cool:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I remember being in a large *store*. There were a lot of *empty shelves* and I was helping put things on the shelves.  But it also seemed that we were going to be staying in the store for a long time. I had a shelf ready that I was going to sleep on. I don't really remember more than that.

This is the second dream that I have had recently where I have had to sleep in a store. Weird...


*Dream 2:*

Just an fragment.

The front of the *school* was being torn down. The had it all dug up. They said something about putting in a large fountain. I thought that sounded pretty nice.


*Dream 3:*

Another fragmant.

Something about watching a *music video*.

----------


## Adam

WOW - I too have a lot of camera dreams, I should notice I'm dreaming with these because typically the focus around the lens, and the lens viewer generally not working well. It would move in several places like a perescope or similar. And when I look through the lens typically I find it hard to balance and take my pictures, which I should really start to pick up as a sign.

I have never really looked for dream signs as normally induce lucid dreaming naturally; but recently looking to increase the number of LDs I have and now going to concentrate on my DS and hopefully pick up more. You have inspired me to really work on my DJ and hopefully I can spot more DS and induce more LDs  :smiley: 

Good to speak with you  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> WOW - I too have a lot of camera dreams



That's cool.... :smiley:  

Yeah, like you, my camera dreams usually have a problem with the camera. Either I don't _have_ the camera, the battery is dead, or it doesn't work properly. Sometimes it will work, and then I am always frustrated when I wake up and I no longer have those pictures on my camera.... :Sad:  






> I have never really looked for dream signs as normally induce lucid dreaming naturally;



Lucky you....

But more is always better...:p 

I'm just amazed at how well, I have picked it up. I mean it was something I had never heard about. Then I suddenly hear about it and do a little reading on it, then, BLAM...I starting having LDs.

It's been one of the most interesting things I have ever learned how to do.





> You have inspired me to really work on my DJ and hopefully I can spot more DS and induce more LDs



That's great!

DJs are a lot of fun. Just write down anything and everything. It's always interesting to go back and reread.

----------


## Adam

I think I am going to use the camera as a dream sign too. I have only looked into dream signs this week really; and noticing the tooth and camera ones are the obvious ones for me, since I'm into photography and really paranoid about my teeth lol.

You do seem to have picked it up really quick; maybe you always had the gift but never knew how to use it, I mean I fully believe it takes someone of a certain mindset to be able to LD. I don't think just anyone can do it. You need an open mind to things like this in my opinion and the more susceptible you are to pushing your mind outside the boundaries which society classes as the norm, the more chances you have of using more of you mind  :smiley: 

Anyway, I must stop going on, I will be here forever. 

Take care  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

congrats on the lucid. it takes me forever to get lucid too1 and those darn false awakenings!. i get those and lose lucity a lot too. very nice dream tho.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You do seem to have picked it up really quick; maybe you always had the gift but never knew how to use it, I mean I fully believe it takes someone of a certain mindset to be able to LD. I don't think just anyone can do it. You need an open mind to things like this in my opinion and the more susceptible you are to pushing your mind outside the boundaries which society classes as the norm, the more chances you have of using more of you mind



Interesting....I never thought about it like that. And about having the "gift"....I have always been interested in my dreams. When I was a kid my poor family had to listen to me go on and on about all the neat things I had dreamed about. So I have "practiced" dream recall all my life. 

And I know there were times when I had nightmares, and I learned to say to myself "This is just a dream. I don't have to deal with this". And I would make myself wake up. So that was actually the beginnings of lucidity right there. I just didn't know what I was doing and what the possibilites actually were. Too bad I hadn't known back then. I could have had many years of lucidity by now. But, hey, I'm LDing now, so that's all that matters.  ::content::  






> congrats on the lucid. it takes me forever to get lucid too1 and those darn false awakenings!. i get those and lose lucity a lot too. very nice dream tho.



Thanks Ranma. Not only do I have a lot of false awakenings, I seem to fade out to different places within my LDs.... ::?:  . Oh well, I'll have to perfect the "Mirror Method of Transportation"......:p .

----------


## Adam

> And I know there were times when I had nightmares, and I learned to say to myself "This is just a dream. I don't have to deal with this". And I would make myself wake up. So that was actually the beginnings of lucidity right there. I just didn't know what I was doing and what the possibilites actually were. Too bad I hadn't known back then. I could have had many years of lucidity by now. But, hey, I'm LDing now, so that's all that matters.



Thats exactly how I started LDs. I was about 12 I think (13 years ago) and I used to have really bad nightmares. And to this day I remember my very first lucid dream. I was on my old estate where I used to live and was being chased my police - There were helicopters and police dogs and everything, and I remember being backed into a corner, then realised, this can't be right; I would never get myself into this sort of trouble at my age, then it clicked I was dreaming. And I made everything go away, and then I told myself to wake up for some reason. From then on I have been able to distinguish between reality and the dream world but it was not until about 6/8 months ago that I realised what I was doing was called lucid dreaming, and that not everyone could do it etc. Once I realised this I seem to be getting worse at it and my mind almost feels cloudy if that makes sense. So I found this forum and now trying to get back to having regular LDs like I used to. However I have read that children are more likely to have lucid dreams than adults (read this today). I guess this is because a childs mind is more active than adults and are more open to the fantasy world and accept more than what an adult would. Which is weird as it kind of links back to my point about having an open mind and being susceptible to things outside the norm.

Anyway, I keep going on and clogging up your journal, sorry about that. Have a nice day  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I keep going on and clogging up your journal, sorry about that.



Don't be sorry. I'm enjoying this conversation..... :smiley:  

My DJ is not just for dreams but for my thoughts about lucid dreaming...and anything else I feel like..... ::D:  

That's strange that after you found out about lucid dreaming that you've had a harder time doing it. But then again, I've noticed that after reading about other people's problems with lucid dreaming that sometimes I find myself having the same trouble. For example I read that if you close your eyes in a lucid dream that it wakes you up. You know, I doubt that is really true, but we are all reading it and then when it happens in our dreams, our minds "know" what they are supposed to do--so we wake up. That was what happened in my last LD (except mine was a false awakening).

So I try not to read negative exepriences of other's because I don't want my mind to pick up on these things. 

Could that be what happened to you?

So I try to keep telling myself that *I* make the rules in lucid dreams.






> However I have read that children are more likely to have lucid dreams than adults (read this today). I guess this is because a childs mind is more active than adults and are more open to the fantasy world and accept more than what an adult would.



I've always been a kid at heart. I'm sure that has helped....:p And I suppose we all would like to think that we have an open mind.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I had a bad nightmare last night. The worst I have had in a long time.

*Nightmare:*

I was in a closet or dressing room, which I guess was part of my house. I had been changing clothes. I think someone had given me some clothes that they no longer wanted. but they were really cute clothes--at least that's what I thought in the dream.

I remember putting on this outfit. It was a red button up shirt. A short black skirt...and white tights.

I was looking in the mirror and thinking that I looked really nice. 

Then I suddenly glanced over and saw that there was a small window in the wall next to me. It was night, so I knew that anyone outside could see in and might be watching me change clothes.

I also noticed that the window was open an inch or so. I quickly went over to the window to shut it.

When my face was close to the glass, I looked out the window.

A suddenly shock of terror went through my body as realized I was looking right into the face of a man. He had long blond hair and a scarred up face. And he was just staring at me.

For a moment I couldn't even move.

Then I realized I had to shut that window. I reached up and quickly tried to slam the window shut. At first I thought I was successful. Then it was like the air pressure slid it back open the inch.

I frantically tried to close it again, this time to get it to latch so it wouldn't reopen.

But I couldn't get it to latch.

Then to my horror I saw the man slowly reach up with his long boney fingers. I knew he was going to hold the window open, so I couldn't close it.

I suddenly freaked out. I tried to scream. Nothing would come out. I tried to yell at the man. All that came out were breathy sounds. I was trying to say, "Go away....go away...." 

I tried to tell him I would call 911. All that came out was "....9...1...1..............9....1....1..."

I woke up at that point and realized that I had been talking in my sleep. It took a while for my heart to slow down. Somethign about this dream really freaked me out.



*Dream 2:*

This one was pretty strange.

I was like in an alternate dimension (I think this was inspired by watching Sliders recently).

I was stuck in the world--in a room, actually, with several people. We were being controlled by an* evil table*.

Everytime I tired to put something down on the table it would hurt me (shock me , grab me with tenticles, etc. )

Finally, I remember I had this Pokemon type card. There was a picture of a cat-like creature on it. I set it on the table.

After that I touched the table....nothing happened. The table wasn't able to hurt me. I realized that this card had power over the table. I was trilled to find this out. I wanted to make sure that the card stayed on the table. I tried to get the other to help me to tape it on so it wouldn't come off.

Then the table informed us in a loud voice that it was raining outside and everything was getting wet.

When I looked at the card on the table I saw that it was soaked. It was too wet to tape. I tried to pick it up and the layers of the card started to separate. I decided not to touch it anymore until it dried.

I went away from the table for a few minutes. And when I came back the card was gone. I felt devastated.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Whoa, that one at the window sounds pretty freaky. I've often had impulsive thoughts of who/what could be (even when I'm confident that nothing is) looking at me, through a window at night, when the lights are on, inside. It's a really creepy feeling. I can only imagine being right up close to the window, to close it, and someone like that starting right back at me.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow your dreams are getting cool nowadays!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Whoa, that one at the window sounds pretty freaky. I've often had impulsive thoughts of who/what could be (even when I'm confident that nothing is) looking at me, through a window at night, when the lights are on, inside. It's a really creepy feeling. I can only imagine being right up close to the window, to close it, and someone like that starting right back at me.



Well, it obviously really creeped me out. It seems like only my worst of nightmares cause my physical body react--like talking or crying, etc.

I do think I know what inspried it (somewhat). I opened the bedroom window up, blind and all. And looked out the window as I fell asleep. Funny thing, though, was I felt so at peace as I laid there in bed looking at how huge Venus looked shining in the window on me.

Shame that it would cause a nightmare....





> wow your dreams are getting cool nowadays!



Well, thanks, I'm glad you think so!


I actually had a short nap dream a little while ago. It was also odd.

*Nap Dream:*

I was standing outside a large house. It was made of wood and looked rather old. I knew that some of my friends were in there. I also had a really bad feeling. Somehow I knew that there were evil spirits bothering my friends. So I cast them out. A moment later the evil spirits, in the form of geese, ran out the door and into the woods.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Whoa, that one at the window sounds pretty freaky. I've often had impulsive thoughts of who/what could be (even when I'm confident that nothing is) looking at me, through a window at night, when the lights are on, inside. It's a really creepy feeling. I can only imagine being right up close to the window, to close it, and someone like that starting right back at me.



Yea I've had that a lot too; and even thought, what if I see a face in the window...that must have been really scary.  I haven't had a dream like that in quite a while.

----------


## The Cusp

> Finally, I remember I had this Pokemon type card. There was a picture of a cat-like creature on it. I set it on the table.



I'm geussing you caught a peek at my journal and the card pictures I had posted with my entry Friday?

That dream of the guy watchng you change was creepy.  I hate it when you try to do something in dreams and it doesn't work, like not being able to close that window.

Hope I'm not spamming your DJ, you get a mess of replies in here.  Wasn't your DJ more colorful before?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm geussing you caught a peek at my journal and the card pictures I had posted with my entry Friday?



Come to think of it, I did read your journal entry. That could have inspired it....:p 





> Hope I'm not spamming your DJ, you get a mess of replies in here. Wasn't your DJ more colorful before?



I like getting replies here. I don't mind at all. You are welcome to "spam" anytime!   ::D:  

The only difference I have noticed with color is that my blue lucid entries are no longer blue..... :Sad:  . It will be a pain to go back and fix them all.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I don't have any real exciting dreams to share. The only one I remember from Friday night was of me complaining to a neighbor about her *dogs* barking all night and keeping me awake. [Makes me wonder if there were barking dogs that inspired this dream.]


*Saturday night:*

I had a dream that I hadn't had for a while. I dreamed that I had a *newborn baby*. It was a girl, and she was very tiny--like a very small doll--maybe 8 inches long. I remember that I was worried that I would injure her neck since it seemed so delicate.

----------


## Twoshadows

I went on a long hike yesterday. I had the privilege of spotting two chuckwalla lizards. I have only seen chuckwallas once before, so it was really neat to see two on the same hike. The first two pictures are of the same lizard. I scared it, and it ran into a crevase and inflated itself. I was able to get fairly close and got the good close-up.

The third is of a smaller chuckwalla that also ran into a crevase where I took this picture.

The last picture is of these little desert plants in the sunset.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That last picture is so gorgeous that it looks fake.  I love the way the sun is hitting the sand, and how those little tiny cactii have their 'prickles' illumated and look like they're glowing.

Great pictures, as always.   ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Don't be sorry. I'm enjoying this conversation..... 
> 
> My DJ is not just for dreams but for my thoughts about lucid dreaming...and anything else I feel like..... 
> 
> That's strange that after you found out about lucid dreaming that you've had a harder time doing it. But then again, I've noticed that after reading about other people's problems with lucid dreaming that sometimes I find myself having the same trouble. For example I read that if you close your eyes in a lucid dream that it wakes you up. You know, I doubt that is really true, but we are all reading it and then when it happens in our dreams, our minds "know" what they are supposed to do--so we wake up. That was what happened in my last LD (except mine was a false awakening).
> 
> So I try not to read negative exepriences of other's because I don't want my mind to pick up on these things. 
> 
> Could that be what happened to you?



I dont know what happened to me, I mean normally I would be able to LD most nights, then I found this site, read about lucid dreaming and everything that comes with it, and since then its been almost like a mental block. I can still lucid dream but they are few and far between, which I'm hoping to improve on as it sucks not being able to do it as often as I liked.
I can tell now too my dreams are not as vivid as they used to be, but I have discovered, that a glass of red wine for me before I go to be increases my vividness greatly, not that I want to encorrage drinking but for me it works, and this is the first step for me to get back into it, if my dreams are more vivid then there is more chance I'm going to realise I'm in a dream. I have just started watching Lost too, from series one, and have been having really strange island dreams recently, so then plan now is a glass of wine and a few episodes of Lost before bed, then going to train my mind to realising island dreams, and hopefully turn this into a dream sign, when I'm on an island, I'm dreaming; well thats the plan anyway.
Happy dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> That last picture is so gorgeous that it looks fake. I love the way the sun is hitting the sand, and how those little tiny cactii have their 'prickles' illumated and look like they're glowing.
> 
> Great pictures, as always.



Thanks CB. As you can see the sun was as low as it can get before it disappears over the edge of the Earth, so the shadows are very long, and the colors intense. Two minutes later the sun was gone. Anyway, I love how the desert gets the contrasting colors of orange (in the light) and purple (in the shade). I once painted a picture and used those colors. At first I thought they would clash and look fake. But it ended up very nice. I've got more pics. I will probably post a couple more to show the orange/purple combination.





> I dont know what happened to me, I mean normally I would be able to LD most nights, then I found this site, read about lucid dreaming and everything that comes with it, and since then its been almost like a mental block. I can still lucid dream but they are few and far between, which I'm hoping to improve on as it sucks not being able to do it as often as I liked.
> I can tell now too my dreams are not as vivid as they used to be, but I have discovered, that a glass of red wine for me before I go to be increases my vividness greatly, not that I want to encorrage drinking but for me it works, and this is the first step for me to get back into it, if my dreams are more vivid then there is more chance I'm going to realise I'm in a dream. I have just started watching Lost too, from series one, and have been having really strange island dreams recently, so then plan now is a glass of wine and a few episodes of Lost before bed, then going to train my mind to realising island dreams, and hopefully turn this into a dream sign, when I'm on an island, I'm dreaming; well thats the plan anyway.
> Happy dreaming



I hope your plan works. I've noticed that my dreams are often influenced by what I watch (and it might help that I don't watch TV/movies too often). 

And if you are on an island when you become lucid, you can make a Palm tree walk. It was a Palm that I tried to get to walk in my first attempt to do the Task this month. I didn't get it to work that time. But we still have time....


Let us know how it goes... :Cool: 


By the way....I didn't get much sleep last night...and I don't remember my dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

More orange/purple contrasts.....

----------


## Oneironaught

> I hope your plan works. I've noticed that my dreams are often influenced by what I watch (and it might help that I don't watch TV/movies too often).



Yeah, I watched Matrix Revolution two nights ago and had a very Matrix-like dream.





> I will probably post a couple more to show the orange/purple combination.



That is beautiful; it looks almost _pink_ and purple to me.

I've said this before but, you have a masterful eye for the perfect shot. Most (if not all) of the pictures you've shown us could easily fit amongst those in magazines such as National Geographic. Seriously, I don't know what you do for a living but, photography is your calling.

If you don't mind, I'd like to copy some of them to my computer.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I've said this before but, you have a masterful eye for the perfect shot. Most (if not all) of the pictures you've shown us could easily fit amongst those in magazines such as National Geographic. Seriously, I don't know what you do for a living but, photography is your calling.



I concur.  Very inspiring.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That is beautiful; it looks almost _pink_ and purple to me.
> 
> I've said this before but, you have a masterful eye for the perfect shot. Most (if not all) of the pictures you've shown us could easily fit amongst those in magazines such as National Geographic. Seriously, I don't know what you do for a living but, photography is your calling.
> 
> If you don't mind, I'd like to copy some of them to my computer.







> I concur. Very inspiring.



Wow...thank you, guys. Those are some very nice compliments. That means a lot ot me.

But I think I will always just do photography as a hobby. I think it will remain more fun that way. And I still get to share them with people like you. ::D:  

And yes, gh, you can use any picture you want. I use my pictures for my desktop background. I change the pictures every few days so I never get sick of them.



Well, I haven't done very well remembering my dreams lately. It's like I'm going through a period where they are not top priority, so I don't take notes, and I don't write them down in the mornings. And by now I have no idea what I dreamed about. I do remember that they weren't very interesting.

I need to get going again. Tomorrow I get to sleep in, so maybe tonight I'll take some B6 and go to bed early with all kinds of ideas in my head and ready to go.

On sad note, there is another funeral tomorrow--which I won't get to go to because of work. But I'm kind of glad I won't be able to go to this one. I didn't know the boy, but I do know the dad and sister. But I suppose there is a lesson to be learned here about not getting drunk and playing with guns.

----------


## luv2dream

you must be good at flying or something, whenever i lucid dream it's really hard for me and I can barely stay up. maybe i'm trying too hard

----------


## Twoshadows

> you must be good at flying or something, whenever i lucid dream it's really hard for me and I can barely stay up. maybe i'm trying too hard



Yeah, I guess I can fly pretty well. I have always had flying dreams, long beforeI learned to become lucid. So that confidence carried over.

But there are times where I can't stay up very well or go as fast as I want. 

But for the most part I would say it is a matter of expectation, and that comes with positive experiences. So keep trying. Come up with the little tricks that people suggest, such as picturing rockets on your feet or using other aids that may boost your confidence. In a dream you can do anything you believe you can. And I need to tell myself that as well.  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

One foot at a time, luv2dream.   ::D: 

And no worries about the lack of recall, Twoshadows, I'm _just_ making it out of recovery now.  I had a long, vivid dream last night, but it was too disturbing that I'm almost afraid to share it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well, I haven't done very well remembering my dreams lately. It's like I'm going through a period where they are not top priority, so I don't take notes, and I don't write them down in the mornings. And by now I have no idea what I dreamed about. I do remember that they weren't very interesting.
> 
> I need to get going again. Tomorrow I get to sleep in, so maybe tonight I'll take some B6 and go to bed early with all kinds of ideas in my head and ready to go.



Good to take a break sometimes.  I'm in a down period now too.  I'm sure once you get your mind back on it, you'll be lucid right away!

----------


## Twoshadows

> And no worries about the lack of recall, Twoshadows, I'm _just_ making it out of recovery now.







> Good to take a break sometimes. I'm in a down period now too. I'm sure once you get your mind back on it, you'll be lucid right away!



Thanks for the support, *CoLd BlooDed* and *Moonbeam*. I have a lot of things going on right now in my waking life that are taking a lot of my attention. But don't worry. I'm addicted to dreaming/LDing, so I'll be back at it soon. :smiley:  





> I had a long, vivid dream last night, but it was too disturbing that I'm almost afraid to share it.



Well, I understand that dilemma. I have had dreams that I don't want to share. Some of them I have. Some of them I haven't. Because sometimes you just have _no idea_ where some of these thoughts come from..... ::o:  .

----------


## Twoshadows

I actually had a bunch of dreams this morning and even took notes. But they are a little fuzzy and confusing. I think I may have become lucid for a brief moment too.

*Dream 1:*

This was long and involved, but I only remember two parts.

I was with a group of people were were fighting against an enemy. I remember no details. But at one point we confronted a woman in a room. She looked like me, but I knew she was the enemy. We had to killer her. All we had were sticks and rocks. We started to hit her. But I remember thinking that this was very wrong. I didn't want to hurt her. It was very disturbing.

I don't even remember how this part ended.


Later in the dream:

We were running through a lobby of a hotel. Suddenly a guy turns around, and he has a gun and points it right and me and starts to shoot. Somehow he misses me. We all start running. I jump in the back of one of the guy's pick-up truck. And he speeds away.
More to come....

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 2:*

I was driving with my family somewhere on a long drive. We started going through a town that had an amusement park. At first as I looked at it I believed that it was old and abandoned. But as I looked closer I saw that some of the rides were going.

Then I realized that the road was suddenly part of the roller coaster. I thought that was pretty cool. But then I questioned it and wondered how big trucks could go on this road if it was also a roller coaster. It started seeming strange to me. I even thought that this was the kind of thing that happened in my dreams. But for some reason –even after thinking that I didn’t become instantly lucid.

My notes say: “Stood backwards”. I actually have no idea what I meant.

I don’t remember all that happened here. But I think this part of the dream went on for a while here on the road/roller coaster.

I do know that somewhere in here I became partially lucid. I remember thinking that this was a dream and was trying to float. But there seemed to be no picture at that point. I was just existing in this grey void. So nothing really happened and I must have lost lucidity ...... :Sad:  


*Dream 3:*

Notes say: “With mom talking about Easter.”

I have nothing to add..... :Confused:  


*Dream 4:*

I was in my mom’s bedroom. I looked over to her shelf and saw two of my favorite childhood dolls. I picked one of them up and I just hugged it. I suddenly remembered all my childhood feelings about that doll. It felt so real. I felt like I was in my childhood again. [This doll was called Magic Elizabeth. In the dream she had on a fancier dress than she did in real life. I actually still have this doll. I have never been able to part from her.]

Then I looked at the shelf again and saw another doll I had when I was even younger. It was the baby doll my mom had had when she was a child. I loved that doll. I used to sleep with it when I was very young (4 or 5). 

[This doll started to disintegrate when I was in my teens so it had to be thrown away. In this dream my feelings for these childhood dolls were so extremely strong.]




This is not a very important detail, but I did have written in my notes (and I also remember it from my dream), but my mom had this really cool looking whale mobil hanging from the celing above the bookshelf with the dolls. The whales hung down in a spiral and were detailed and brightly colored.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just have three very very short fragmants of dreams.

*Fragment 1:* 

I was talking to oneironut.


*Fragment 2:*

I was talking to T


*Fragment 3:*

I was in a building.

[Actually the rest of this dreams is right there so close to the surface, yet slipping away each time I try to hang on to it. If I'm lucky, something today will trigger the memory, and I'll have something to add.]

----------


## oneironut

> I just have three very very short fragmants of dreams.
> 
> *Fragment 1:* 
> 
> I was talking to oneironut.



Heh...are you sure it was me? Did we talk about radio? :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Heh...are you sure it was me? Did we talk about radio? :p



Haha...yeah, I'm sure it was you. No...wait...maybe it was someone with a name _nothing_ like yours....

 ::D:  

And I have a feeling that if I could remember the dream, that, yeah, we were probably talking about radio. Or maybe I was just babbling on about nothing.....:p .

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I was looking at the pictures you posted below. Are you a photographer?

----------


## Oneironaught

> I was looking at the pictures you posted below. Are you a photographer?



Also check the earlier pages if you haven't already. She won't admit it but, she's an expert.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What kind of camera do you shoot with?? I'm a Nikon fan myself.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was looking at the pictures you posted below. Are you a photographer?



Only for fun. 

Actually, I have no idea what I'm doing.:p 






> Also check the earlier pages if you haven't already. She won't admit it but, she's an expert.



You're too kind...as always. :smiley:  





> What kind of camera do you shoot with?? I'm a Nikon fan myself.



It's just the little camera you see in my avatar. A Canon Powershot SD550.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, it did it again. I had five dreams written out and I forgot to write them somewhere else and copy them in. And it lost them...again.... :Mad:  . 

I don't have time to write them up again at this moment. I'll do it later when I get the chance.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

For that reason is why I hate computers! That is how it usually is with my Psychology homework, because we have to email the written assignments to the instructor by Midnight on Sundays.

----------


## Twoshadows

> For that reason is why I hate computers! That is how it usually is with my Psychology homework, because we have to email the written assignments to the instructor by Midnight on Sundays.



Yes, it is really an awful, helpless feeling. I don't like it at all.




Ill try again.

</O:p
Dream 1<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p


Titled: *Not..Again.(!)<O:p</O:p*
*<O:p</O:p*
*<O:p</O:p*


I was sitting on the edge of a bed talking to another *DV member* (and Im not going to name a name here). This DV member had gone to a yard sale and had gotten a bunch of clothes and was now showing me.
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

As we are sitting there I suddenly look down and notice that I am not wearing a shirt._again_. I feel really embarrassed, but then think that if I just _now_ noticed, that maybe_ he_ hasnt noticed yet (haha.). <O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

So I accidentally knock a pile of clothes off the far edge of the bed. I then roll myself over and off the bed to pick them up. Once off the bed I quickly rummage through the clothes looking for a shirt that I can slip on.
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p


[Yes, another topless dream for me. And no, I didnt catch it as a dream sign like I was supposed to. My dream self was just a little slow (as in mentally slow) last night.  Ive got to do better than this!<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p


*Dream 2:<O:p</O:p*
*<O:p</O:p*


I was with my friend M and we were putting a row boat onto a pond in a park. I was thinking that it was really cool because I had always wanted to take a boat out on this pond.<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p


[In retrospect, I had no idea where this was suppose to be]<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

I noticed that I was wearing my new swim suit (top included, thank goodness). Then I suddenly was worried that we would be the only ones there wearing swim suits in November. But then I noticed that there was a lady laying out in the sun on the shore and she was wearing a bikini, so I felt better.<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

I know where November came from. Last night before bed I was listening to this:<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99rOzMVtcx4
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p
*Dream 3:*
*<O:p</O:p*
<O:p</O:p
</O:p
I cant go into detail about his one. But if I mention it, Im sure to remember later which dream this was.LOL.<O:p</O:p

----------


## Twoshadows

Oneironaut....here are the hike pictures. I just got back.

So does this make you feel like you were here...????

 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Cool dreams here  ::D:  Great pictures as usual too.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oneironaut....here are the hike pictures. I just got back.
> 
> So does this make you feel like you were here...????



Twoshadows.....you just made my day.  ::content:: 

Just seeing my SN in those (spectacular, might I add) pics is surreal..ah, man...I'm feeling kinda warm and fuzzy, over here. Haha.

Thanks for that!  ::smitten:: 

(I love the shot you got of the 'TS', at an angle, on the rocks.)

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...I was sitting on the edge of a bed talking to another *DV member* (and Im not going to name a name here).<O:p</O:p
> <O:p</O:p
> ...
> 
> ...As we are sitting there I suddenly look down and notice that I am not wearing a shirt._again_.
> 
> 
> _...he..._



God, I hope it was me. Except that I totally would have noticed  ::bigteeth:: <O:p</O:p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twoshadows.....you just made my day. 
> 
> Just seeing my SN in those (spectacular, might I add) pics is surreal..ah, man...I'm feeling kinda warm and fuzzy, over here. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for that! 
> 
> (I love the shot you got of the 'TS', at an angle, on the rocks.)



Yay, I'm glad you liked them. I went on the hike and started thinking about you sitting there at work and wishing you were out hiking. I first thought, Darn, I wish I had a paper so I could say "O was here" --and then take a picture of it on the trail. But I didn't have a paper, so I had to get creative. ::D:  . 

I've got a few more "Oneironaut" pictures, maybe I'll PM them to you.





> God, I hope it was me. Except that I totally would have noticed <O:p</O:p



I'm not naming names... ::D:  . 

And, I know, what was I thinking?? What guy wouldn't notice if the girl he was sitting next to wasn't wearing a shirt.  :Confused:  :p

----------


## Twoshadows

I found three nice pieces of petrified wood on my hike (alwyas something to make the backpack heavier. ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a moon picture taken last night. It was harder to get as clear of a shot with less light from the moon.



Tonight we all need to look outside and see the moon paired up with Venus. It's supposed to be really cool. I'll try to get a picture.


Edit:

From Sky and telescope:

Saturday, May 19 


Venus pairs up with the crescent Moon for a head-turning spectacle high in the west during twilight, and lower in the west after dark. They'll appear less than 2&#176; apart for viewers throughout North America. Tell family and friends about this one — and use the illustration here to point out Pollux, Castor, and Capella too. 

http://skytonight.com/observing/ataglance

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to go out in a little bit and see if I can see the Moon and Venus together. Should be visible right after dark. I'll try to take a picture.

On yesterday's hike I found an interesting metal looking rock. My first thought was "meteorite". But after I took it home and compared it to pictures of meteorites on the internet, I don't think it is a meteorite. :Sad:   Would have been super cool....

----------


## Twoshadows

Oooo...I just went outside and I can see it. They aren't as close as the illustration showed...but it's still cool.

I'll get out the telescope soon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm going to go out in a little bit and see if I can see the Moon and Venus together. Should be visible right after dark. I'll try to take a picture.
> 
> On yesterday's hike I found an interesting metal looking rock. My first thought was "meteorite". But after I took it home and compared it to pictures of meteorites on the internet, I don't think it is a meteorite.  Would have been super cool....



Did you hear, on the news, about the meteorite that crashed through somebody's bedroom window, recently, and burned a hole in their desk? They say that the window was positioned to where, if anyone was sitting at the computer, at the time, they would have been screwed...Bad.  ::shock::

----------


## The Cusp

I'm still waiting for the picture of you with no shirt on. You know, to better illustrate those dreams you've been having.:p

But seriously, I was just wondering if you've warmed to the changes to the forum yet.  I'm really digging this spell check.

----------


## Twoshadows

They weren't close enough to get together in the telescope. But here it is....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. TS, even your dark pictures are awesome. I like how there's just a little bit of light, down there at the bottom.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I posted that last post without even seeing these replies....





> Did you hear, on the news, about the meteorite that crashed through somebody's bedroom window, recently, and burned a hole in their desk? They say that the window was positioned to where, if anyone was sitting at the computer, at the time, they would have been screwed...Bad.



You know, that kind of gives you a funny feeling. I mean, there's not much you can do if you happen to be right where a meteorite wants to go. I know the chances of that happening are rather slim...but still....

I did read this:






> A statistical study of the rates of meteorite falls (5) suggests approximately 17 meteorites >0.1 kilograms (0.22 pounds) in size fall in Arizona, or an area of equal size, each year. Two to three of these samples weigh >1 kilograms (2.2 pounds) and are about the size of your fist. A meteorite weighing >10 kilograms (22 pounds) falls every 2 to 3 years. Thus, from the turn of the century, approximately 240 meteorites >1 kilograms in size are believed to have fallen in Arizona. Since Father Kino first arrived in the Tucson area (1687), approximately 790 meteorites >1 kilograms in size are believed to have fallen in Arizona. Of this large number of meteorites, only 32 have been recovered, and only 1 of these (the Holbrook meteorite) was observed to fall (2). It should be clear from these numbers that most meteorites that fall are not found, and very few are actually observed hitting the ground.



 




> I'm still waiting for the picture of you with no shirt on. You know, to better illustrate those dreams you've been having.:p
> 
> But seriously, I was just wondering if you've warmed to the changes to the forum yet. I'm really digging this spell check.



Haha...yeah right....I don't think so...... ::shock::  .


Yeah, I'm liking the forum all right. At least I'm used to it. But I didn't notice the spell check. I guess I need to take a better look at the options here. Thanks for bringing that up..... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha. TS, even your dark pictures are awesome. I like how there's just a little bit of light, down there at the bottom.



Thanks... :smiley:  

I wanted to show where it was in relation to the horizon. And how it was still a bit light. 

Yeah, I'm guessing it went down quite a while before you went out to look.  :Sad:  

Well, I'll try to keep up on what's cool in the night sky and let everyone know in case you want to go look.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I posted that last post without even seeing these replies....
> 
> You know, that kind of gives you a funny feeling. I mean, there's not much you can do if you happen to be right where a meteorite wants to go. I know the chances of that happening are rather slim...but still....



Hell yeah...I mean..can you imagine? 
You're just walking along, minding your own business...and BAM. Lights out.  ::shock:: 

Or..even worse....you're walking along with a friend, and they're the one that gets it? Ugh. Scary thought.  :Eek:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hell yeah...I mean..can you imagine? 
> You're just walking along, minding your own business...and BAM. Lights out. 
> 
> Or..even worse....you're walking along with a friend, and they're the one that gets it? Ugh. Scary thought.



Eeee....

Yeah, I guess life is full of freaky things that can happen.

When I was a kid we lived near an airport. I used to worry that a jet would crash into our house or neighborhood. (Not that it was a huge fear, but it was something that crossed my mind as I watched the big jets fly over our house.)They would take off and circle over the ocean and back around, so they were fairly high by the time they were overhead. But still...they were straight overhead.

Anyway...yeah, I guess we could be nervous wrecks if we dwelt on all the possibilities..... ::disconcerted::

----------


## Twoshadows

One more moon shot from tonight...

----------


## Twoshadows

After  hopes for interesting dreams last night, I woke up and at first didn't remember a thing. But I have since remembered a few things.

*Dream 1:*

Something significant was happening in the world. I was with a group of people. Something menacing was coming, and I needed to get somewhere safe. The men had something they needed to do, so it was up to me to help get SM somewhere where she couldn't be hurt. She would be a target. 

It gets fuzzy, but I believe that we ended up at my grandparents.

Something evil was trying to get in, but I was able to protect us somehow.

*Dream 2:*

I was wearing those Heelys shoes with the wheel on the bottom. I had traded shoes with a friend so we could each have a shoe with a wheel. But we had gotten separated.

I then went to a party a JOs house with the one Heely.

*Dream 3:*

Something about my grandma.


I still have my dreams from yesterday written up in note form, that I never did post. I'll do that later today if I have time.

----------


## Oneironaught

I tried to get a photo of The Moon and Venus last night but they all turned out like this. I've got tripod... somewhere...

They wouldn't have had any detail anyway. The zoom just won't do the trick and I don't have a telescope. How do you do your telescopic pictures? Do you hold the camera's lens up against the eyepiece or do you have an attachment that connects the camera to the telescope?

Your Moon photos turn out so detailed. Mine are always white dots or blurs..

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, your picture looks awfully familiar.  ::D:  

This (below) is all I got when I tried to zoom in on it with my camera.



The only way I have been able to get the detailed pictures is with my telescope. My little camera just can't do it on its own. Yet I am impressed what it can do with the help of the telescope.

I don't have anything fancy. I just hold up the camera to the eye piece and adjust the angle so it picks up what I want. I don't think thsi would work for much more than the moon or other very bright objects.

My telescope doesn't track so anything that would take a longer exposure would be streaked.

I should look into better things for doing this. I can see that I would love to combine these two hobbbies--astronomy and photograghy. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Pictures from my sunset/night hike. Just got back.







TS

----------


## Oneironaught

That bottom picture looks like a nightmare (if only we could bring back photos of our dreams. A dream VCR! Don't steal my invention  ::hrm::  ). The large worm creature getting ready to spring up out of the puddle goes well with the glowing demon eyes in the darkness. Cool but creepy.  ::makeitstop::  
Nice photos as always.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm finally trying to get my dream written up from Friday night. Thank goodness I took notes.


*Dream 1:*

Well, it's about that time of year to start geting these.

*It's Halloween and I'm not prepared.*

I remember looking around and seeing everyone wonderfully decorated houses. I realized that it is Halloween. How could I have not _known?_ (missed dream sign).

I don't have any pumpkins and it's too late to get any and carve them.

I remember someone showing me this cool new technique to get a cool-looking Jack-O-Lantern. He told me that first you carve the pumpkin, then you saok it for just a couple minutes in acid. It gave the pumpkin a really strange texture that was just delightful... ::D:  .



*Dream 2:*

I had left church to meet with a realtor. We got to talking and I remember telling her that *Jesus* was in the church. That it was really neat to hear him talk to us. And now that church was over he was taking question and answers.

Then it hit me. How stupid I was to leave church to meet with this lady when the Savior was right there in my church...and answering questions even. What was I thinking??



*Dream 3:*

*DV Pictures*

I was looking on Dream Views and noticed a section where peopel had posted picutres.I had totally missed this section. 

I started looking through it and saw some pictures that *Moonbeam* had posted way back in October. She had dressed up like Hermione from Harry Potter and had posted pictures she had of herself. They were nice pictures done in Back and White. She made a really good Hermione. She also had posted a picture of her bedroom that she had fixed up. It looked like something that belonged in a magazine. This was also done in B & W.

The I saw pictures that *CoLd BlooDed* had posted. He told how he had had a brain tumor and showed pictures of himself after he had surgery. PArt of his head was shaved. i could see through the clear bandages of the cuts that were made.

The next picture was taken in his school cafeteria. In this picture he was now bald because he had to have chemo. But he was with his freinds and looking upbeat.

I remember feeling very shocked that I had had no idea that CB had gone through this. I felt terrible because I had never mentioned it to him. I looked at the date. It said December 9th.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That bottom picture looks like a nightmare (if only we could bring back photos of our dreams. A dream VCR! Don't steal my invention  ). The large worm creature getting ready to spring up out of the puddle goes well with the glowing demon eyes in the darkness. Cool but creepy.  
> Nice photos as always.



But I already mentioned a dream camera, so that one is mine.... ::D:  .

Yeah, i noticed those things that look like eyes. i saw them on the little screen of my camera right after I took the picture. i quickly took about three more pictures so I could maybe see what it was. But it didn't show up in the others... ::?:  .

So that looks like your nightmare...cool...

Anyway...thanks again... :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> The I saw pictures that CoLd BlooDed had posted. He told how he had had a brain tumor and showed pictures of himself after he had surgery. PArt of his head was shaved. i could see through the clear bandages of the cuts that were made.
> 
> The next picture was taken in his school cafeteria. In this picture he was now bald because he had to have chemo. But he was with his freinds and looking upbeat.
> 
> I remember feeling very shocked that I had had no idea that CB had gone through this. I felt terrible because I had never mentioned it to him. I looked at the date. It said December 9th.



Eh oh... looks like I'm going to have to be careful of the date.  I get wary about stuff like this.  What did the cafeteria look like?   ::shock:: 

Just don't want this to be a precognition!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Eh oh... looks like I'm going to have to be careful of the date. I get wary about stuff like this. What did the cafeteria look like? 
> 
> Just don't want this to be a precognition!



Well, let's just look at it for a moment... If my dreams that night were precongnitive, then I also would have Halloween totally surprise me, and I would be totally unprepared with _no pumpkins_...?  ::shock::   I don't think so. Never gonna happen.

And do you really think I would leave my church if Jesus were right there answering people's questions? That's even less likely than me missing Halloween.

So I'm thinking you have nothing to worry about.

And your cafeteria had booths like a fast food place. I really doubt your cafeteria has booths. Plus, you probably eat off campus anyway.

But just so you know, in the dream you and your friends were taking goofy pictures in those booths. In spite of your illness, you seemed to be having a really fun time.

This dream was probably my mind's way of combining two thoughts:

1. I wish people I cared about never had to get cancer.

And

2. You probably would have been really fun to hang out with in high school.



Okay...on to dreams:

Actually there are none to record. I slept really crappy....

Edit:

Chicago....

----------


## Moonbeam

> I started looking through it and saw some pictures that *Moonbeam* had posted way back in October. She had dressed up like Hermione from Harry Potter and had posted pictures she had of herself. They were nice pictures done in Back and White. She made a really good Hermione. She also had posted a picture of her bedroom that she had fixed up. It looked like something that belonged in a magazine. This was also done in B & W.



 ::laughhard::  If only I was as talented IRL as in your dream!  My bedroom most definitely does not look like it belongs in a magazine, except maybe as a "before" picture.

OK, I wasn't going to post this dream, because it is kind of weird, but I can't resist now.  TS, you are doing your "dream control" thing, because I had a dream with you in it the same time you had one with me.  I think this was caused by your recent dreams of being without a shirt, and not saying which DV member was there with you.  OK, here goes... (disclaimer:  Nobody is responsible for their dreams!  They just happen and you can't control them! Right?!) Anyway, I dreamed that I was reading your journal, and you posted that you had a sex dream about a DV member, but you wouldn't say who it was.  And all the guys were writing in your journal, Was it me? Was it me? and I thought to myself (in my dream, remember) Well, she didn't say it was a guy, it was probably about me! 

I would NOT have reported this, to save us both embarrassment, but like I said, I really can't resist since you had a dream about DV with me in it.  Too much of a coincidence.

(This is for TS!  No comments from voyeurs!  ::o:  :p)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (This is for TS!  No comments from voyeurs!  :p)



Drat. Foiled again.  ::tongue::

----------


## Twoshadows

Moonbeam...

That is sooooo funny...... ::chuckle::  

That reminds me of something else. But I'll have to PM it to you.... ::D:  .

(Sorry, everyone else.....not sharing.....) Heehee....

----------


## Twoshadows

> Drat. Foiled again.



Hey--you shouldn't complain....:p

----------


## Moonbeam

> Drat. Foiled again.



Yea, you knew who I was talking to!

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes, the dilemma of how much to post, especially when it comes to DV member dreams...

Yes, I always edit or omit my _really_ good ones.



 ::laughhard::  


Just kidding....



(mostly)


Slept badly again. No dream recall.

----------


## Adam

Yet again more amazing photo's  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> One more moon shot from tonight...




This is AMAZING!! Tried some shots tonight, but I only have a 300mm lens so no where near as good as yours!! This is what the moon looks like from over my side  :smiley: 





A little blurred, I need to get a tripod, assume you used one too? What lens did you use?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i posted up a bunch of pics on my thread. take a look. i have a bunch that i need to edit from yesterday. waiting til tomorrow to do it at work on the Macs. 

And to the guy below... those pictures of the moon are really nice. Tripods are key! Lol. You shot that with at 300mm? hmm maybe I should try that tonight. im borrowing a 70-300mm sigma from school for the night.

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool moon pics Adam.

And Meg, I'll comment on your photos next.

But I've gotta get this LD down, before I start to forget.


Yes--I had a Lucid Dream!!


It started in my neighbor's backyard. I was talking to my friend N who supposedly lived there. We were discussing the problems we had with our yards. As we stood there in her yard, I could see right through the chain link fence to see my whole yard. Both of our yards were very large. They were all sandy dirt and had junk laying around.

I commented on how messy our yards looked. I said, "Look at how my yard slopes. It's hard to have a yard look neat when it isn't level. You're lucky yours is level."

But as I looked at her yard, it was only level where we were standing, all the rest was uneven with ditches and hills.

Then I looked at the green plants growing. I pointed it out to N. I said, "You see all that green stuff that looks like grass? Well, it's not. Those are baby tumble weeds. They are going to grow up to be huge and ugly, and when you try to pull them up, you'll get all scratched up with their stickers.

She then said she wasn't sure what plants I was talking about.

I said, "You can see them better if you fly over them." And at that point I started to hover in a horizontal position a few few off the ground and started flying over the little tumble weeds. "See..?" I said.

She looked at me and smiled and said, "C----, you just like to show off."

BLAM!

I was dreaming. Of course, because I was flying. Funny that I had a bit of a delayed reaction in figuring that out.

The first thing that comes to my mind is to complete the Advanced Task. I needed to find a tree.

I looked over into my yard and saw two poplar trrees. Unfortunately they looked dead. I didn't think I could make a dead tree walk around. So I kept looking. In the far end of the yard I saw another poplar.

I stared at it really intensly and willed it to pull up its roots. I could see it start to come up. I could see its roots emerge from the dirt. I then willed it to walk. It started forward.

As I wached it move, I realized that something wasn't quite right. I looked closer at the tree's roots. Under the roots I could see little wheels. The tree wasn't really using its roots to walk, but intead used little wheels that it hid under it's roots.

I thought to myself, "Will I get credit for this? Maybe I should try again."

So I looked over at another poplar tree. I stared at it until it too came up out of the ground. But this tree, instead of trying to fool me with its roots, just had wheels....and it wheeled itself away.

I started feeling like I had to hurry. I started pulling up tree after tree at this point only to find that all my trees had wheels and no roots at all.

To make matters worse, all the background in the dream suddenly went out on me. Everything but myself and about 8 wheeled trees was a flat light blue. I felt like we were in a computer--like the Matrix-- and someone had messed with the background color.

Then it messed up again. I was now trapped in a dark blue room. I had to get out. I ran at the wall with the intent of slipping right through. But I hit the wall.

After several times of being unsuccessful, I decided to try something different. I thought if I closed my eyes, then I wouldn't be fooled by a wall that wasn't even physical to begin with.

So with my eyes closed I ran at the wall. I ran further than I thought I needed to go and started to feel like I had made it, then blam. I hit it with the top of my head.

I tried two more times with my eyes closed.

But after no success. I decided to just do flips--like I often do in LDs.

As I did the flips I felt so good. I remember thinking, "This feels so good, why am I bothering to do anything else at all in my LDs. I shoudl just do flips the whole time."

SO I stayed in the room completely content for the next few minutes just enjoying the sensation of dream flips.

Until I finally woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*AdamA*--I didn't use a tripod. I didn't use a lens on my camera. I just took it straight through the telescope. I have an Astroscan with a 4 inch mirror. I had in an RKE 8mm lens with the 2.5X Barlow.

One day I'll have a nicer camera so I won't have to rely on a telescope.

But still, I would actually love to get a set up that helps me get really good pictures of not only the moon, but deep sky objects, as well.

----------


## Adam

Awesome dream!! I get the email notifications from this site, so just popped up in my inbox, made me laugh!!!

Look foreward to hearing more and seeing more photo's. I'm toying with the idea of starting my own journal up  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had about 6 more dreams last night. It may take me a while to get them all up. I don't have long right now, but I'll start.

*Dream 1:*

I was camping, and it was evening. I got out of my tent and I looked up the hill. I saw a large dark shape. I wondered if that was something alive.

Sure enough, the next thing I knew, it stepped out of the shadows. I could see that it was a *bigfoot*. I remember being amazed that even after all my research, that I was still shocked at its size. Eight feet is actually quite big, and its shoulders were very broad. It had fairly long dark brown hair covering its body. It was too dark to see details of its face.

I thought about reaching for my camera, but I didn't want to scare it away. And I didn't want to take my eyes off of it for even a moment.

It started walking down the hill across from me and up the other side. I realised that it would be out of view soon, and if I wanted at picture that now was my chance. 

I grabbed for my camera. Surprisingly, it worked. Since it was dusk, my flash went off. I knew it would startle the bigfoot, but I also knew that it was going to go over the hill anyway. So I took about three more with the flash, hoping that something would show up on film.

It paused at the top of the hill. I decided to get video footage, so I switched the setting on my camera to video mode. I filmed for about 10 seconds as it then walked into the trees at the top of the hill and disappeared.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What do you mean by dream flips? Are they just like cartwheels and flips in a dream? 

Don't you think the bigfoot should have been a HUGEEEE sign? lol. I say that but watch, tonight I'll dream about bigfoot and not think twice of it myself!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Awesome dream!! I get the email notifications from this site, so just popped up in my inbox, made me laugh!!!
> 
> Look foreward to hearing more and seeing more photo's. I'm toying with the idea of starting my own journal up



Hey thanks! Didn't you already start a journal? I think journals are great.





> Don't you think the bigfoot should have been a HUGEEEE sign? lol.



Not necessarily. Ever since I had a friend who had an encounter with a bigfoot I've done a lot of research. So to be honest, I'm always on the look out for bigfoot. Whenever I'm in the mountains with trees, I think, "Maybe this time I'll finally see one." And every time I have a dream where I see a bigfoot I am saying, "Finally...." So I don't think to RC.


Oh--and dream flips....

Just picture how it is like to do flips under water. I just stand and kind of sumersault in the air. I don't know why it feels so good, but there is just something about that feeling......:p

----------


## The Cusp

Love that last lucid.  How many times did you smash your head into the wall? lol
I hope my commenting on you face plant last time didn't influence this head banging incident, but that's just pain hilarious.

I dreamt of a bigfoot awile back, I caught him taking a poop.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Love that last lucid. How many times did you smash your head into the wall? lol
> I hope my commenting on you face plant last time didn't influence this head banging incident, but that's just pain hilarious.
> 
> I dreamt of a bigfoot awile back, I caught him taking a poop.



Yeah, I seem to be making it a habit to run my head into things in my LDs...... ::D:  . I hope that trend changes real soon. But at least it doesn't really hurt. I definitley feel the impact, but no pain.

But those flip thingies.....I'm glad I've discovered those....I don't know what my brain thinks is happening...but it makes me feel reeeally good.... ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana::  Cool lucid!  I definitely think wheeled trees should count!  You got them out of the ground; is it your fault that they had wheels instead of roots?

I forgot about dream-flips....I remember trying that a while back and you mentioning that you did them too.  I hope I get another chance soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Moonbeam!

Okay....here is my little sketch of what my wheeled trees looked like.



The one on the left is the first tree that hid its wheels. The one on the right represents all the rest that came up without caring that I saw their wheels.

I suppose that should really say "Tree not afraid to  *show* its wheels".....

[Note: This is not supposed to be a work of art.]

:p 

TS

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, I think that's pretty cool.  It's like the trees had sneaky personalities and were trying to get off with walking when they had to rely on their wheels.  That's hilarious.

The dream flips sounds cool too.  My recall is actually coming back and I am going to lucid soon (see?  notice the lack of "I think" or "hopefully I will...").

 ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Hey thanks! Didn't you already start a journal? I think journals are great.



Well I tried too, but it was never really updated. Have had LDs in 3 of the last 4 nights so think I should really  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Also forgot to say, your dream of the wheeling trees came to me last night when lucid. I have posted about this in the task for the month, check it out lol

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha, I think that's pretty cool. It's like the trees had sneaky personalities and were trying to get off with walking when they had to rely on their wheels. That's hilarious.
> 
> The dream flips sounds cool too. My recall is actually coming back and I am going to lucid soon (see? notice the lack of "I think" or "hopefully I will...").



Thanks, CB.

I'm glad to hear your recall is back. Yeah, now would be a great time for an LD!





> Well I tried too, but it was never really updated. Have had LDs in 3 of the last 4 nights so think I should really



Dinfintely--get them written. Then I can say, "Good job!"  ::D:  





> Also forgot to say, your dream of the wheeling trees came to me last night when lucid. I have posted about this in the task for the month, check it out lol



How fun that you thought of my dream while you were lucid. And tonight you will do it again, and this time be able to finish the Task. Can't wait to read about it.  ::-P: 



*Dreams:*

I only remember one very very looooong dream. I guess it is reflecting my stress about a certain something. PF allllll night long. (Meetings start up next month, so I have been thinking about it lately.)

Also in the dream I was talking to K about doing her landscaping. (I see that I am stressing a bit there too.) I was also at T's house. I think I lost something threre.

Then I was back at PF. I had no money. But att least Mom helped me out.

Seems like everything I'm worried about showed up in that one dream.... ::?:

----------


## Adam

> Dinfintely--get them written. Then I can say, "Good job!"  
> 
> How fun that you thought of my dream while you were lucid. And tonight you will do it again, and this time be able to finish the Task. Can't wait to read about it.



Tell me about it, was really weird. I remember thinking about your dream and laughing and deciding to do the same, but couldn't find a tree in time  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

Like your tree drawings.  I wonder what someone would think if they saw the picture out of context.  You might think it was for a yard that you could rearrange the trees in, but then there is the weird caption.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I just wanted to share a funny story with you...

My boyfriend was telling me today that he had a really weird dream last night about his idea for curing global warming. He said that all he could remember was his idea was putting gigantic fans on all of the satellites in space and pointing them at the earth to blast away the heat from the global warming. It was actually rather funny the way he described it because he was dead serious then busted out laughing. 

Oh! And last night I finally had a dream that I recalled very well. Like magnificently well. It was really weird too. I wrote it in my journal.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Like your tree drawings. I wonder what someone would think if they saw the picture out of context. You might think it was for a yard that you could rearrange the trees in, but then there is the weird caption.



Thanks.... Wouldn't that be cool--a yard that you could rearrange trees in. Rearrangeable trees.... If they were obedient and stayed where I wanted them, that would be really cool. But if the feeling I got in the dream were true, they would have minds of their own, so it most likely wouldn't work.:p 





> I just wanted to share a funny story with you...
> 
> My boyfriend was telling me today that he had a really weird dream last night about his idea for curing global warming. He said that all he could remember was his idea was putting gigantic fans on all of the satellites in space and pointing them at the earth to blast away the heat from the global warming. It was actually rather funny the way he described it because he was dead serious then busted out laughing. 
> 
> Oh! And last night I finally had a dream that I recalled very well. Like magnificently well. It was really weird too. I wrote it in my journal.



What a funny dream. Gigantic fans on satelites...hmmm....could work..... ::D:  

Congrats on the vivid dream!



*Dreams:*


The only thing I remember from last night's dreams was a scene where I was collecting knives to use as protection against some evil...something.


 ::shock::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So we were laying in bed watching tv and all of a sudden my boyfriend says "There's no air in space. My idea wont work..." Then he got sad. 

Hahaha

----------


## Twoshadows

> So we were laying in bed watching tv and all of a sudden my boyfriend says "There's no air in space. My idea wont work..." Then he got sad. 
> 
> Hahaha



Too funny.....:p 


I'll be heading to the *Grand Canyon* tonight (2:00am to be exact). Gonna have some fun!

I'll be sure to take pictures..... :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Have a good time!! All I have here to take pictures of is the beach... That gets boring after a while lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Have a good time!! All I have here to take pictures of is the beach... That gets boring after a while lol



Oh I know how that is. The beach does get very boring. Especially because the waves on the east coast up here in new england suck. Not very big. Not very entertaining. I laugh when I see people trying to surf. I'm trying to get my boyfriend to take me to Nova Scotia for our anniversary.

----------


## Twoshadows

A few pictures...

Sunrise




North Kaibab Trail








TS

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Those pictures are awesome TS! You really ought to invest in a professional digital camera. They will come out so much clearer and crisper and the colors will be so much more intense!! The last shot is my favorite out of the bunch.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I dreamed that I was on *Dreamviews*.

 I posted a few more Grand Canyon pictures. 

Then I posted a reply to Oneironaut.

Then I noticed a new section on the forum index page that Seeker had created. It was called "Newborn Baby dreams". And Seeker had a subheading that mentioned that Twoshadows had  some very interesting newborn baby dreams, and he wanted to have everyone post in this section so we could all see the possibilities. And I remember thinking, "But I haven't had a newborn baby dream in a long time."

Kind of strange...

I actually had several other dreams but this is theone I remembered the best.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those pictures are awesome TS! You really ought to invest in a professional digital camera. They will come out so much clearer and crisper and the colors will be so much more intense!! The last shot is my favorite out of the bunch.



Thank you!

Yeah, it is my goal to get a nicer camera.  Considering how much I use my camera, it would be worth it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Since I dreamed that I posted new pictures, here is one so I can say that that was a precognitive dream....:p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Dream:*
> 
> I dreamed that I was on *Dreamviews*.
> 
>  I posted a few more Grand Canyon pictures. 
> 
> Then I posted a reply to Oneironaut.
> 
> Then I noticed a new section on the forum index page that Seeker had created. It was called "Newborn Baby dreams". And Seeker had a subheading that mentioned that Twoshadows had  some very interesting newborn baby dreams, and he wanted to have everyone post in this section so we could all see the possibilities. And I remember thinking, "But I haven't had a newborn baby dream in a long time."
> ...



What is a newborn baby dream? lol

----------


## Twoshadows

> What is a newborn baby dream? lol



Well, there was just a period where I had a ton of dreams about newborn babies. Either I would have a baby of my own, or someone would give me theirs, or I was just taking care of a friend's newborn. But I have had a whole lot of those dreams. Dream Sign....but I never caught it....

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Well, there was just a period where I had a ton of dreams about newborn babies. Either I would have a baby of my own, or someone would give me theirs, or I was just taking care of a friend's newborn. But I have had a whole lot of those dreams. Dream Sign....but I never caught it....




oh i was thinking like the dreams were newborn babies not dreams about newborn babies. my bad. haha.

----------


## Adam

Awesome pictures as usual. And will second that about getting a proper SLR with a good lens  :smiley: 

Also Meggyfaye I got your email about the camera and did reply did you not get it? MIght be better to PM rather than fill up TS post lol

----------


## Man of Shred

i really like your grand canyon pics!

----------


## Man of Shred

i really like the grand canyon pics! how have you been these days?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Awesome pictures as usual. And will second that about getting a proper SLR with a good lens



Thanks Adam. One day I'll have a better camera. And I'll post better Grand Canyon pictures when I do.





> i really like the grand canyon pics! how have you been these days?



Thanks Ranma.

I'm doing good.... :smiley:  . How are you?

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I had at least two dreams about the *Grand Canyon* last night. Details are fuzzy. But I do remember that in one I was able to miraculously transport myself there, and as I was enjoyng the view, I was thinking to myself, "How lucky I am to be able to come here anytime I want. Most people have to drive here."

----------


## Twoshadows

I got to have a good nap today. And I ended up having a nice mini-lucid.

I don't remember how it started but i was at the top of a very tall building and I started thinking something like, "If I were dreaming I would jump". And then it hit me that I was atually dreaming. So I let myself fall.  At first I was thinking how I didn't feel any wind on my face as I fell, then as I thought that and became conscious of it, I did start feeling the wind on my face and the wonderful sensation of falling and knowing that it was okay. 
I must have lost lucidity at that point because that is all I remember of that dream.

I know I did go into a second dream after that. I was visiting a family of a fictious guy that I was suppossed to be dating in college. I was talking with the family about him. I remember it was a little awkward staying with the family because they were neatness freaks and everything had to be in perfect order. SO I was always a little unsure where I shoudl put my studff etc.

At the end of the dream the boyfriend came back and I was glad to see him, and I was looking forward to making out with him. But I woke up.

----------


## The Cusp

Nothing like a good nap.  The downside is it can screw up your sleep for the night.  

Nice lucid.  It had a perfect example of the Law of Attraction in dreams.  When you focus your attention on something, it gives it power, to simple call into creation like you did with the wind, or to grow details.  There is at least one universal law to dreaming.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Nap dreams are always fun, makes that little bit of rest more enjoyable.  Even better when you get a lucid!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nothing like a good nap. The downside is it can screw up your sleep for the night. 
> 
> Nice lucid. It had a perfect example of the Law of Attraction in dreams. When you focus your attention on something, it gives it power, to simple call into creation like you did with the wind, or to grow details. There is at least one universal law to dreaming.



You know...that is so interesting and so true. It's amazing  how the brain can create things with just a simple passing thought.

Of course this is not always a great thing--when you expect something negative to happen, it usually does.:p 





> Nap dreams are always fun, makes that little bit of rest more enjoyable. Even better when you get a lucid!



 Oh, I agree. nothing like a good nap. And you know it's a good nap if you dream. 

And I'll take a lucid dream anytime!  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I've been awake since 3:00 am (It's after 4 now). I finally decided that laying in bed just wasn't working. So I am up reading Dream Views in hopes that I will go back to bed in a short time and squeeze out a Lucid Dream before I get up again.

I want to try the Advanced Lucid Task for next month. So I need to get that in my mind and start visualizing. I know I have done a good job when after becoming lucid the Task is the first thing that comes to mind.

Well....hmmmm...I don't really have more to say. Since I am tired and babbling, I don't want to post in any other threads. Babbling in my own journal is enough.

I feel slightly sick to my stomach, so that isn't helping.

Well, I did have a dream before I woke up. I don't really want to get into too much detail with it because it left me with a weird feeling. 

It was about my old friend J. He asked me if I had repotted his wisteria. I told him yes. Then he didn't seem to want to have anything to do with me. I realized that we hadn't talked for 9 months because I had offended him. Then I realized that I had been living in his front yard. 

I remember at one point saying, "I've been here for 9 months and you haven't even said "Hi" to me??" I suddenly really wanted to leave, now. I started to pick up my clothes andotheer person stuff.

J then asked me to pick up his neice's toys and take down the Christmas lights before I left. I started to. Then stopped and realised that this was too weird and felt really wrong. R walked by and I tried to hide. He saw me and gave me a look that made me feel terrible.

Then I saw signs up on the door that said that I had some sort of contageous disease and that people should stay away from me. I felt betrayed. I felt like everyone was treating me like I was poison.

Maybe I _am_ kind of am sick. This is the type of dream I have had in the past when I am sick or don't feel well. Lucky me.

I'm hoping for some  better dreams when I go  back to sleep.

----------


## The Cusp

I didnt sleep well due to a nap yesterday as well, and I feel kinda bleh today.  Luckily, my partner didn't show and I got the day off.  That helps.

I've had dreams in the past where I was contagious as well.  I took it to mean that my actions and words have more weight than I realize, and have far reaching consequences.  Being able to contaminate people with my mood and stuff like that.  

You'll feel better once you get some rest.

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I am kind of sick. I just don't feel very good. My stomach is kind of throbbing, and I feel slightly feverish.

I did go back to sleep and the *bad dream* continued.

This time I was buying a house. It was large and was being fixed up. I walked in and saw the same friend J working on the house. I smiled at him, but he gave me a sort  of hollow smile and told me that becuase it was me that moved here, that he would no longer be helping to fix up the house. And he  walked out the door. I felt terrible. 

And as I was tryingto recover from that, *DV member Ranma* walked in. He also had been working to fix  up this house. I called out to him and said "Hi, Ranma!" He looked up at me and gave me a look of total disgust. And he too walked out the door.

I was left....standing there...all alone....feeling horrible.






> I've had dreams in the past where I was contagious as well. I took it to mean that my actions and words have more weight than I realize, and have far reaching consequences. Being able to contaminate people with my mood and stuff like that.



Interesting.....

I hope you feel better too, Cusp.

----------


## Man of Shred

OMG TS! That's not the kind of dream I would want you to have. that's scary. I don't know what to say. Give the dream me a slap next time huh!

 I'm sorry my dream self acted that way. ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

> OMG TS! That's not the kind of dream I would want you to have. that's scary. I don't know what to say. Give the dream me a slap next time huh!
> 
> I'm sorry my dream self acted that way.



 I should be the one saying sorry that I made your dream character act that way. That was just a bad set of dreams that night.


Dream:

I had a very long  involved dream Where I was somehow trying to do this complicated task. I had met up with* Barbosa* (Yes, I just  saw Pirates). We each needed each other's help to do what needed to be done.

I didn't like having to trust him, because I really didn't trust him--I just had no choice. 

For some reason he said he had to put these poisonous snakes under my clothes. He told me they wouldn't bite me, and that he would make sure they would be taken out at the end of the quest.

But of course he betrayed me. Once he got to where he wanted, he left me. And the snakes started to bite me. One snake was a very bright yellow color.

I got really pissed off. I actually used dream control to make the dream go back and restart the quest.

But I don't remember details.


I had a second dream of the night that I remember being very interesting. But I can't remember it at the moment. Maybe it will come to me.

----------


## Man of Shred

well, you're forgiven. Maybe we'll feel better about this if i have another silly twoshadows dream. I think i'm quite overdue for one!

----------


## Moonbeam

Hope you're feeling better.  I hate being sick.

----------


## Twoshadows

> well, you're forgiven. Maybe we'll feel better about this if i have another silly twoshadows dream. I think i'm quite overdue for one!



Silly dreams are a welcome change from bad ones. Sothat sounds good.





> Hope you're feeling better. I hate being sick.



I'm better. I know what it was. I actually went off the raw vegan diet for two days. I discovered it wasn't worth it. 


*Dream:*

I had a really fascinating dream about the *Grand Canyon*. I just wish I remembered it better. It involved lots of hiking. Then at the end something supernatural happened. I can't remember exactly what it was--though it might have had something to do with flying.

But I do remember the "feeling" I had. It was very magical.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> I'm better. I know what it was. I actually went off the raw vegan diet for two days. I discovered it wasn't worth it.



Same thing happens with my moms boyfriend.  He's a vegetarian (only eats eggs, chicken, and fish).  He used to eat meat all the time, and then there was a period when he stopped for a long time.  Now he can't eat it because it makes him sick.  Not because he thinks it's disgusting, but because his body hasn't had it in so long that it doesn't know what to do with it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Same thing happens with my moms boyfriend. He's a vegetarian (only eats eggs, chicken, and fish). He used to eat meat all the time, and then there was a period when he stopped for a long time. Now he can't eat it because it makes him sick. Not because he thinks it's disgusting, but because his body hasn't had it in so long that it doesn't know what to do with it.



Yeah, I like the way I feel when I eat right. I don't know why there is even the temptation to eat things that will make me feel bad.


Dreams:

I had a whoel lot of dreams last night. It's a good thing that I took notes right when I got up otherwise I doubt I would have remembered half of these.


*Dream 1:*

This is the dream that took the first half of the night or more. It all kinds of blends together.

I was in the *World of Warcraft.* I was a Night Elf Druid and trying to complete as many tasks as I could. 

The only task that I actually remember was one where I had to go to the bottom of a lake and sort through old boots and find a matching pair.

I also feel like I was hiking and exploring in the world too.

*Dream 2:*

In this dream I was roommates with my friend Kim. But there had been a fire in the apartment and we had lost most of our things. It was an awful feeling. I got to go back in the apartment and did find that some of the books on my bookshelf were not burned. I was thankful to see that some of my yearbooks were alright.


*Dream 3:*

This one started outside my childhood home. We were standing across the street. We had built a *bike ramp* to jump our bikes on. But before we could even try and car drives by and comes right on the sidewalk and plows right into our ramp and destroys it.

*Dream 4:*

I was suppsoed to go to this fancy dinner. I had a ticket that woudl let me in. But when I got there I realised I forgot the ticket. BUt Brian was there and gave me his. Then I realised that this was supposed to be his house. There was an interesting *swimming pool* in the yeard. I eneded up spending the whole time in the pool and never going to the dinner. The pool was devided uip into several section. One part had a "boat" built into the pool. It was covered and it was rather shallow inside. I can't actually remember the other parts.

*Dream 5:*

I was trying to change my clothes in this very tiny cramped *bathroom stall*. The door wouldn't lock and people kept opening my door. The worst part was that I just couldn't get my bra fastened. I kept trying and trying and had no luck at all. Finally the next guy that opened the door, I just turned around and asked it he would just fasten it for me. He looked at me with a horrified look , like I had asked him to do something terribly unpleasant. He backed away and closed the door without helping me.


*Dream 6:*

I was in a big family room. I think we had just unwrapped presents. I had a pile of clothes next to me. (least vivid dream of the night)

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a mini lucid. I had slept in some and was going to get up, but I felt disappointed that I really didn't remember any dreams, so I decided to try one more tiem to try to squeeze out a dream or amybe even a lucid.


*Dream:*

I was looking at a *house* with my mom and sister to buy. This one was for Sale by Owner. It ened up being a ver big house. But there were many odd things about it. It was very junky--the previous owners had left all their junk and garbage.

There were many floors. The top floor was about four stories off the ground and had a great view. But there was a part near the front where the floor and the wall didn't meet so there was a 10-12 inch crack. The previous owners had put some chicken wire across it so that nothing --or no one would fall through.

On the way down I noticed that one of the staircases was wobbly. I  wiggled it a bit and heard it it crack, and it then broke free and fell to the lower floor.

That was the thing that made us decide that we really didn't want the house. I told mom, "This house is really big, but I don't think it was built very well.".


The next thing I remember is that I am going down a *school hallway on roller blades.* I trripped on something and almost lost my balance and thought, "Whoa, that would be very embarassing to fall down here in front of everyone. So I was extra careful after that.

I got to the Kindergarten hallway. I noticed a display hanging on the wall. It was how one of the classes used cooked *lima beams* (mashed) and *jello* to create this wonderful moldable substance. They had displayed a jack-o-lantern and other things that they had shaped out of the stuff. The color was a light clearish orange. Another teacher came by and she also mentioned how neat she thought that was. I pulled out a paper and was about to write down the recipe. Then two more teachers walked by. They were talking about weightloss.

Then I was back in the original big house. I was standing by the window. I saw a very tall cypress tree by the window. I notied it was moving. I thought it was moving because of the wind (it had been very windy in real life all night). But as I looked closer, I noticed that it was actually moving past the window.

"It's walking!! *A walking tree*...just like the last Lucid Task." I thought. "I am dreaming! I'm having a lucid dream! I have to find my cat so she can talk to me..." I looked around. I saw the garage door in front of me I knew my cat would be there if I were only lucid long enough.

But of course at that thought I felt the dream start to fade.

And then I woke up.


But this is a great sign. This often happens to me before I get it right. So I am hoping/expecting to get the Task done in the next night or two.

----------


## Moonbeam

Go, TS Go!  (That's hilarious that the trees are still walking in your dreams!)

The run-down house dream--I know it well.  That's how I found this site, searching for a meaning for that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Go, TS Go! (That's hilarious that the trees are still walking in your dreams!)
> 
> The run-down house dream--I know it well. That's how I found this site, searching for a meaning for that.



Hey thanks. Yeah, once I get a theme into my dreams, it often stays for a while.

Funny, I didn't know that's how you found this site. But I'm glad you did.

The "Big, but Odd House" theme shows up pretty often for me too.

Did you ever find out what that means? I'd be curious....(unless it's something bad.... ::D: )

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha it's good to know that I'm not the only person who likes to shout that they are lucid and that they are dreaming! I think it's cool that one of your tasks triggered your lucidity. I take it talking to your cat is your new task? 

Now, I know I should read more threads on this site than what I do, but I've just got so much going on with work and school and stuff around the house I don't really use the internet too much. But do we set tasks for ourselves or is there a set list of tasks to help practice being lucid? I mean I know we could set our own tasks if we want to but I didn't know if people follow a set list on this site.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The "Big, but Odd House" theme shows up pretty often for me too.
> 
> Did you ever find out what that means? I'd be curious....(unless it's something bad....)



The house represents the self, and different rooms represent different aspects of your personality. Like, the attic can represent the lost or suppressed aspects, or the higher spirtual aspects; the basement can represent the subconscious, the bedroom sexuality, the bathroom instinctual urges, etc.

I wasn't too happy about that because the houses I usually dream about are old and delapidated.  My mom has the same exact dreams.  Sometimes I am living in one room of a big, run-down house; once I bought a house that seemed OK on the first floor but had hundreds of upper levels, each more messed up the the last.

Since I've been keeping a dream journal, I haven't had the dream in exactly the same way.  More just strange houses.

Have you noticed any difference in your dreams since you've been keeping a public journal?  Mine are much more censored, it seems.  I think my SC is inhibited and didn't like me blabbing so much sex.

(Meggyfaye--see my signature!  That comes from the Lucid Task of the Month thread.  It is two suggested tasks to try to do during the month, and if you do them you get a badge under your name.  You should at least check out that thread; it's kind of fun and you get to start over every month.)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Have you ever heard of the Sylvaninan's? They were toys from the 1980's. They were animal dolls that came with dollhouses. They were a tv cartoon show also. This was the dollhouse me and my sister's had when we were kids (funny thing, my 5 year old niece plays with it still!):



Well, I used to have dreams about living in the house. Not this house exactly though. My family and I would be living in our old apartment where we lived about 12 years ago and it would take the form of this dollhouse. I haven't had a dream like this in a while, although last night I did have a dream about living in that apartment.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm back. 

I was out of town for a few days. I thought I would be able to check in during that time, but I ended up being way too busy.

I will respond to the last few posts and write down my lone dream from the time I was away later this afternoon.

But I wanted to check in right now and say...."Hi."....... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> The house represents the self, and different rooms represent different aspects of your personality.



Great...my houses are almost always very big, and there is always something wrong with them.... ::huh2:: .







> Have you noticed any difference in your dreams since you've been keeping a public journal?



Not really....only that I remember waaay more dreams than I used to before I started journalling. Well, maybe if I had to pick one thing, I would say that I have more dreams of repeating themes. Since I remember a dream enough to write it down, it becomes more of a permanant part of my memory, and therefor showing up again....and again...sometimes.





> Well, I used to have dreams about living in the house. Not this house exactly though. My family and I would be living in our old apartment where we lived about 12 years ago and it would take the form of this dollhouse



 That's interesting..... I'm sure dreaming that you live in a dollhouse means something significant..... ::D: .


Okay...now that I am finally getting a chance to write about my* dreams*, I don't want to. My one dream from last night is actually not very interesting. So I will summarize very quickly.

In D M's house. Riding bike couldn't stop. Almost got run over by a car. Laying there on the pavement thinking, "Wow...I guess this is pretty serious. I could have died right now."

In gift shop. Cool 3D picture of cliffs. Guy in shop wraps it and gives it to me as a gift. Marker writing all over brown paper wrapping. Paper gets torn off before I get a chance to read it. Disappointed.


*Nap dream:*

Just a fragmant really....but it left me with a really cool feeling.

I was staring at the sky. It was daylight and the sky was blue. I started seeing these lights appear in the sky (about 8-10 of them)...like very bright planets that can bee seen in the  day time.

Yet I know that what I was seeing were spaceships from another world. I had a wonderful sense of anticipation.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several dreams last night, but the last one was so vivid (especially toward the end) that now I no longer remember the previous dreams, so I will just be writing down the last dream.

*Dream:*

I was back in touch with my friend J. We had been discussing all the recent *bigfoot sightings*. In fact he and another bigfoot researcher were coming to my house, and they were going to take me with them on an expedition. I was so looking forward to this.

I remember watching the news, and they were interviewing a guy that had just had a bigfoot encounter. He was talking about how seeing its face freaked him out. But that he was now a believer.

J and the other researcher came. I was actually at my grandparents house. We sat in the living room. I realized that before I left with them I would have to change my clothes. I was actually still wearing a nightgown.

I went upstairs and was having a hard time finding clothes to wear. At one point I noticed that I was wearing an old fashioned long skirt. I thought, "I can't wear this on an expedition."

I pulled it off and tried to put on a pair of jeans. It was waaay to big. Finally I grabbed a pair of old dirty jeans that I had worn the day before. I finally didn't care.

Then I went to put on a touch of make-up. The room I put it on was dark, so when I walked out of that room and passed a mirror in the bright light, I saw that I had on a lot of make-up. I had on very bright red lipstick. My hair was also a bleached blond and somewhat curly. I said out loud, "Wow...this is how Madonna used to look."

My older sister who had always been way more fashionable than I was suddenly there, and she said, "Well, that look is becoming popular again."

I looked in the mirror again and noticed that I actually did look very pretty. But I realized that I didn't want to look pretty, especially since J was going to be there. I wiped the lipstick off. I grabbed a pair of hiking books that were a dull orange color and put them on.

I ran down stairs and asked my mom, "Are th guys still here? They haven't gotten tired of waiting and left have they?"

She pointed out the door. I could see a jeep in the driveway.

I ran out. I got in the jeep and said, "I can't belive I'm gettting to do this. This is so cool. Thanks for letting me come."

J was looking very serious. I asked, "Is everything okay..? Don't you want to go?"

The other guy said. "He doesn't like it." (referring to seeing bigfoot)

I looked again at J. He said quietly, "I don't like it.......but they say that I will.....in time."


I looked again at the other guy. "But _you_ like it, don't you?"

He looked at something in the distance and said, "They _know_ me....they know me...."




I guess I do remember another dream...

Dream 2 notes....at some activity of S and E's, lost camera. ....at Disneyland taking pictures. Came up with all these cool reflection shots. I was really looking forward to downloading them to see what I had gotten.

----------


## Man of Shred

that would be cool to dream of bigfoot!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I had on very bright red lipstick. My hair was also a bleached blond and somewhat curly. I said out loud, "Wow...this is how Madonna used to look."




If I looked like Madonna in a dream, I would consider it a nightmare... But that's just me! 

After I finished reading your entire dream, it reminded me of dreams I've had in the past and I woke up thinking "What the fuck was that all about?" Because it makes sense but the wording is just funny.

----------


## Twoshadows

> that would be cool to dream of bigfoot!



Yeah, it is. And I don't have nearly the amount of bigfoot dreams that I used to have back when I was actively doing research. 





> If I looked like Madonna in a dream, I would consider it a nightmare... But that's just me!



Well, as mush as I have never been overly fond of her, I don't think she's ugly. Plus, I mostly looked like myself just dressed up in that style. I think it's because over the weekend my sister made a comment on how she saw something (now I can't remember what it was) that was some fashion from the past that is now becoming "in" again.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

All I remember was a very brief fragment of a dream. There was a girl. It was Jessica Alba or someone that looked a bit like her. It was like I was watching a movie. SHe was standing in a room. When she opened her mouth to speak bubbles came out, and I realised that she was underwater. I remember thinking that effect was very clever for some reason.


Another dream is trying to surface. Maybe if I sit here for a sec, it will come.

Hmmm....something about the church building I went to as a child. Maybe...

----------


## Twoshadows

All I remember from last night's dreams is something about being a video game character (WOW) and fighting. I remember lining up with a group of characters and comparing something.

Even though that sounds kind of boring, I think it was kind of fun at the time.:p

I would really enjoy a very vivid dream. Perhaps tonight I will go to bed a little early and take some B6. I really need to get that Task done. Also, I have been reading some very interesting books. I wish they would influence my dreams. So maybe tonight.

I can dream, anyway...... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I have a thing for reflection pictures. This are kind of goofy. But fun.








TS

----------


## Man of Shred

haha! a bit more sexay than your guitar pics. What's that book  about?

 yeah I've been trying to influence my dreams as well. I have a series of videos i like to watch before bed. It sounds lame but i'm trying to get a star trek induced LD:p

----------


## Oneironaught

> haha! a bit more sexay than your guitar pics.



I have to say I agree. The bottom one is really cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

> haha! a bit more sexay than your guitar pics.







> I have to say I agree. The bottom one is really cool.



 
Well, thanks guys. I was calling them "goofy".....:p.






> What's that book about?



Oh, my favorite....vampires. This is a sequel to a book called Twilight. It's written for young people. But I have still thoroughly enjoyed it.  ::D: 


But I really want to dream about vampires. But so far no luck.  :Sad: 


Edit: Star trek dreams would be really cool, too....

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, here I am awake at 3:30. I have been awake since 2:50. In a few minutes I'll go back to bed and see if I can do the Task.

I'm really in the mood for a good LD.

----------


## Twoshadows

By the way, I keep noticing that spot of the blanket in the pictures I posted. It bugged me until I realized that there was a good chance that it is a wood shaving from my carving that I have been working on. 

Thanks to the very generous Oneironaught, I am back at my carving. Knife carving even. I'll be sharing a picture soon. 

And Oneironaught, I've only bled once..... ::D: .

----------


## Oneironaught

> And Oneironaught, I've only bled once......



Welcome to the club  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Make sure you take a look at my post from today. Trust me, you'll get a good laugh out of it!

----------


## The Cusp

I love the crazed look in your eyes in that first picture.  Looks kinda like that scene in the shining when Jack Nicholson breaks through the door with the axe.  You can't really see the camera in that picture, but for some reason I keep picture you holding a large knife.  I may have to make a sketch of that one day.

----------


## Twoshadows

I didn't sleep well after I went back to bed....so no LD. But tonight.....!





> Welcome to the club



Oooo, thank you gh..... :smiley: .





> Make sure you take a look at my post from today. Trust me, you'll get a good laugh out of it!



I just read it.....That's great.  ::D: 

I'll comment in your DJ after this.





> I love the crazed look in your eyes in that first picture. Looks kinda like that scene in the shining when Jack Nicholson breaks through the door with the axe. You can't really see the camera in that picture, but for some reason I keep picture you holding a large knife. I may have to make a sketch of that one day.



Too funny....

I actually took maybe a dozen pics all in a row with that CD. I think that "crazed" one was one of the last ones I took. I mean, you can only smile for so many. Or be serious for so many. Then you start making faces.  ::tongue::

----------


## Twoshadows

*Task....*

Also I want to add that for the Task, at first I had been wanting to really focus on the "Pet" Task. The "Fire" Task didn't seem to appeal to me at all. 

But about two days ago, I suddenly really wanted to walk through fire. I can't say why I had this sudden change. The pet task hardly appeals at all. I just _really_ want to walk through fire. 

This desire is far stronger than I felt about the pet task. And as I sit here I'm feeling that I want to do this more than any Task I have ever completed in the past. So I just need to keep obsessing about it. I've just got to do this one.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm back again.

I don't know what it is about my dream recall when I'm away, but it hasn't been very good. I'll wake up and know I had many dreams but they all slip though my fingers and I'm not left with anything.

Last night, I'm finally back in my own bed and I remember a bunch. So here they are.


*Dream 1:*

*Vampire dream--* ([Yeah I finally got a vampire dream, but I'm not sure it's what I wanted.)

I took notes and I'm glad because since this was the first dream of the night, my recall is now rather fuzzy.

I don't know how I got to this point. I was in a house feeling very helpless because I knew that vampires were coming to get me and I had no idea how to save myself (see what I mean......lame).

I finally decided to call 911. I didn't want to get a bunch of police killed, but I really didn't want to be in this alone. The lady at dispatch that answered was actually someone I knew. When she heard me asking for help, she started thinking that it was some kind of domestic problem, and wasn't taking my panicking seriously. So I finally hung up.

I looked in the cupboards, there was toast there. I knew that was significant. It had some connection to the last time the vampires were there (I think that was a part of the dream that I have now forgotten) I was worried that the vampires could just transport right into my house using the toast to direct them.

I turned on the garbage disposal and threw in the toast and let it all grind up and wash away.

The I heard someone at the door. I turned in panic, but it was several other adults that I had worked with in the past dealing with vampires. I let them in and rushed to lock the door afterwards.

Things are fuzzy, but the next thing I remember is that vampires are in the house, and that we are all fighting. I remember being involved with fighting a yound teen vampire (who reminded of somone I knew in high school.) He wasn't as strong as some of the others. I was able to knock him to the floor. We were in a kitchen, so I looked around for anything I could find to help kill him with. 

I was only able to reach a frying pan. I turned it on its side and then began to try to cut off this kid vampire's head with the side. It was too blunt, It wouldn't cut. With each whack, I felt sicker and sicker. I could see the vampires eyes as each blow made him cringe in pain. I felt horrible.

I finally reach over and grabbed a long knife and started stabbing him trying to get his heart, but forgetting that this knife was not wood. I kept torturing this poor young vampire. I just couldn't get him to die.

Things are fuzzy again.

The next thing I remember is that all the vampires and people are gone, except one vampire.  We had made some sort of truce. He was extremely good looking and I was attracted to him.  And he acted like he liked me. But at the same time I remember thinking that I would never be able to trust him, and that for all I knew I was totally under his power.  It bothered me that I realised that he had the power to kill me at any time.

[This dream was obviously inspired by my recenly reading some vampire themed books]



*Dream 2:* 

I was talking to these freinds of mine that were dancers and they were about to go to Japan and compete there. The girls was lamenting that she always felt so intimidated when dancing with the *"perfect" Japanse girls*.

[I have a feeling this dream was inspired by the fact that as  young teenager I lamented becasue every boy that I ever thought was cute had himself a "perfect" Japanese girlfriend. I felt I could never compete.]



*Dream 3:*

Fuzzy dream. I was a *pool* with two teen guys. They were talking about some projects that they had done for school. Then they showed me the projects. They were in the water and were big and plastic and floating at the end of the pool.

Then there was a big whirlpool and recognised this to be part of a game we were about to play.



*Dream 4:*

My friend was showing me some new jeans and boots that she had gotten at a  thrift shop.



*Dream 5:*

I was at some meeting, but it was late at night. I told them since it was so late that we should just continue the meeting while laying on the floor where we could be comfortable. The others agreed and everybody got on the floor.


*Dream 6:*

I was back in school. There was some really big activity going one.  This was inspired by  watching Night at the Museum. There were all these dinosaur skeletons anf other strange creatures that came alive. It was all so potintially dangerous that the teacher game the students something that would protect them from getting hurt (not sure what it was). Somehow I got missed. I knew I was in great danger. There were huge strange creatures everywhere.

I suddenly ran into *JS*--the boy I had the hugest crush on for years in Jr. High. (Yes, at one point he too had a Japanese girlfriend). I was momentarily mesmerised by his beautiful brown eyes, his long sunbleached blond hair, and his gorgeous tan that he had gotten from living half his life at the beach surfing.

I realized that he too was in great danger. I told him that neither of us had been protected--that these creatures could kill us. He didn't take it seriously, and started walking toward and area that was full of danger. I didn't know what else to do so I ran after him and knocked him to the ground and said "You _can't_ go over there!"

----------


## Oneironaught

That's funny about vampire-channeling bread  ::D:  Two words: _garlic_ toast.

Don't feel lonely though, I've had dreams about DreamViews and DV members practically every night for the past week (at least) and not once did I think that I might be dreaming. Actually, in one dream where a DV member was present, I was lucid before and after that segment but, not during.

On a side note: I accidentally broke the tip off of my favorite carving knife last night (in real life).

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's funny about vampire-channeling bread  Two words: _garlic_ toast.
> 
> Don't feel lonely though, I've had dreams about DreamViews and DV members practically every night for the past week (at least) and not once did I think that I might be dreaming. Actually, in one dream where a DV member was present, I was lucid before and after that segment but, not during.
> 
> On a side note: I accidentally broke the tip off of my favorite carving knife last night (in real life).



Hey *gh*--

Yeah, funny--I have no idea what the "toast" was all about. :p

I need to get caught up on reading your DJ. I really like having Dream View memeber dreams. I think it is because that's who I am sharing the dreams with, so it makes it more fun. A little connection there. Maybe you'll show up one of these days. 

But you know I don't think I have ever become lucid from seeing a DV member. I think *CoLd BlooDed* was the only DV member I have ever seen while lucid--and that was because I went to look for him, but it was very brief. 

Whoa--that reminded me I forgot a dream from last night. I just now remembered from writing his name. Cold BlooDed was in it. We were talking and he told me that he would rather me call him "CoLd" instead of "CB"....LOL.... [So CB/CoLd--is that true?]  ::D: 


*gh*--that's too bad about your favorite knife.  :Sad:  Can you get another one just like it? You weren't stabbing vampires with it were you?

I'm getting close on the piece you sent me. I'll maybe post a pic here later today.

----------


## The Cusp

Your vampire dream sounded pretty disturbing.  Trying to kill something that won't die and feeling bad about it.  Gives me an icky feeling.

So what were you reading?  My favorite vampire books were Brian Lumley's Necroscope series.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hehe, I really don't mind.  CB or CoLd, it's whatevers easier, really.  :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Your vampire dream sounded pretty disturbing. Trying to kill something that won't die and feeling bad about it. Gives me an icky feeling.
> 
> So what were you reading? My favorite vampire books were Brian Lumley's Necroscope series.



Yes, very disturbing. I have had similar dreams in the past. Must mean something.

I was reading Twilight by Stephanie Meyer. It's kind of a young people's book, but I really liked it. Well written.

I also have enjoyed Sunshine by Robin McKinley, which is also a Vampire story.

I'm also reading another one my sister just gave me yesterday. But it is very shallow, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

I haven't read the Necroscope series. I'll look it up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh, hey. I had something really interesting happen the other day when I was visiting my moms.

Before I tell you reread this dream of mine from a few weeks ago (5-16-07)

*




Dream 4:

I was in my moms bedroom. I looked over to her shelf and saw two of my favorite childhood dolls. I picked one of them up and I just hugged it. I suddenly remembered all my childhood feelings about that doll. It felt so real. I felt like I was in my childhood again. [This doll was called Magic Elizabeth. In the dream she had on a fancier dress than she did in real life. I actually still have this doll. I have never been able to part from her.]

Then I looked at the shelf again and saw another doll I had when I was even younger. It was the baby doll my mom had had when she was a child. I loved that doll. I used to sleep with it when I was very young (4 or 5). 

[This doll started to disintegrate when I was in my teens so it had to be thrown away. In this dream my feelings for these childhood dolls were so extremely strong.]






 
Wellll....when I recently went to my mom's, lo and behold, what did I see sitting on her chair??

Yes, it was my childhood doll that I thought was thrown away years ago. I picked it up and hugged it first thing. Then I ran to my mom and asked about it.

Apparently, she found it in an old box. I questioned her about the date, and we determined that she found it at approximately the same time I had the dream.

I thought it was really cool.

This isn't the first time I have had a "connection" like this with my mom.



Here is a picture of the doll. These aren't the same clothes that it had when I had it. It had moreof a light blue nightgown. This has been very nostalgic for me.



TS*

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hehe, I really don't mind. CB or CoLd, it's whatevers easier, really. :p



Okay then.... :smiley: .

Remember that I told you that I took more pictures of your name, but I never posted them....well here they are finally. And I used both of your nicknames.... ::D: .








This is what happens when my dog and I run out of things to say to each other. :p
TS

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I really like that last one.   ::D:   Got the greenery and then got the formation of my name.

Which reminds me... I still have to get you back.

And that's awesome... sounds like you had a precognitive dream to me.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I really like that last one.  Got the greenery and then got the formation of my name



 Cool, Glad you like it. I like that one too. That's one of the places I really like to hike to.





> Which reminds me... I still have to get you back.



I think that would be really cool. I'll hold you to it... ::D: .






> And that's awesome... sounds like you had a precognitive dream to me.



Either precognitive.....or my mom found the doll and also experienced strong emotions (since it was also hers as a child). Then I picked up on those emotions. Then had the dream. I'm actually thinking the second is the case. Because that has happened before. But either way, it's neat.

----------


## The Cusp

Very interesting about your doll dream and then finding the actual doll again.
Have you ever had anything similar happen before?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Very interesting about your doll dream and then finding the actual doll again.
> Have you ever had anything similar happen before?



Not quite in that same way, with a dream. But I have connected before with my mom. It was the day my dad died, so it's not a very fun story to tell.

----------


## Twoshadows

I didn't get to bed early. But I did take some B6. I tried to focus on fire when I went to bed.

All I got were a jumble of many dreams --which I remember as fragments this morning. So I will share the pieces this morning.

*Fragment 1:*

I think this one had something to do with *DV members and Chat*. I seem to have very vague memories of gh, ranma and CB.

This is not a surprise. I often dream about things like this especially if I do it before bed.


*Fragment 2:*

I was taking care of this *baby*. I remember thinking that it walked like a cartoon character. It was wearing a nightgown and gliding across the floor in a very unreal baby movement. Then I gave the baby back to the dad.


*Fragment 3:*

I was at church. Things were weird. The leaders were trying to be funny and making jokes. It felt all wrong.


*Fragment 4:*

I was back in high school. My friends and I were all going to wear *wedding dresses* to school for some unknown reason. I remember trying to put mine on, but I couldn't figure out how it fasted. It actually was kind of an ugly dress. I didn't like how my hair was looking with it.

This was inspired by recently attending a wedding.


*Fragment 5:*

C had this huge *chain*. He hooked it on a dresser and was pretending to hang himself with it.


*Fragment 6:*

The longest dream.

I was on the rez. I was with a group of *Native Americans*.One of them had the ability to turn himself into a* wolf*.

There was a very long plot here which I have now forgotten. Something involving trouble and rebellion. The wolf guy destroyed some houses and made it look like me and my friends did it.

I got mad and followed wolf guy into another house. He was talking to a beautiful NA girl. I was also in the room. I remember looking at the pictures on the wall. One of them was a certificate with his name on it. I tried to remember the name. All I remember is that it started with a B.

Then the wolf guy turned into Jack Sparrow and the girl suddenly vanished into the air with the sound of shattering glass.

Jack then turns and looks at me intently. I felt self conscious.

*Fragment 7:*

I was watching out the back door. I was my *dog*.  Suddenly a neighbor dog appears in the yard and my dog chaces it off. The backyard looked like a combination of my yard (shape) and my moms (with the terraced hill).

*Fragment 8:*

I was looking at this *tiny tree house*. It was very detailed. It was as if some fairy typle people actually lived in it. I grabbed my camera and started taking pictures.


*Edit: 

Cool..I just noticed that I have a total of 1,154 posts in my DJ. I also have an overall  total of 1,154 post. I just had to mention this before it changed*.....  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

You know what I just decided to do?

I was thinking about how many dreams I have recorded in this DJ. I just went back and read a couple of pages from several months ago. And there were dreams that I had forgotten. DV member dreams and LDs , even.

So I thought I might create a new DJ and copy in only my DV member dreams.

And also do the same with all my LDs.

Then I would make little links to them in my signature.


I wonder how long it would take to put those together......


BUt that way I could get a count on my LDs. I actually have no idea how many I have had in this last 14 months or so.

And also to see how many times I have had DV member dreams.......a lot, I know.....I must like you guys.... ::D: .

----------


## Dewitback

Hey I just wanted to tell you that I love all your dreams that you have. They are so interesting! Well not all of them but most sound like alot of fun. And I just wanted to tell you thanks for inspiring me to keep going on and begin a dream journal online. Your stories say that I can attain lucidity aswell if i just keep at it. You seem very real and someone to trust.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey I just wanted to tell you that I love all your dreams that you have. They are so interesting! Well not all of them but most sound like alot of fun. And I just wanted to tell you thanks for inspiring me to keep going on and begin a dream journal online. Your stories say that I can attain lucidity aswell if i just keep at it. You seem very real and someone to trust.



Well, thanks so much, Dewitback. I appreciate what you said.

Yeah, keep at it and you will have amazing experiences. Have you had any lucid dreams yet?

Yes, I think keeping a dream journal is very, very worthwhile. 

I look forward to reading yours... :smiley: 

Welcome to DV!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is my ball in a cage in a cage so far. Oneironaught sent me some with a nice headstart (thanks _again_... ::D: ). 

I still need to get a knife sharpened enough to really smooth it out. But the ball and cage inside are loose. And it is facinating and makes me just want to pick it up often and rattle it around a bit.

This is also significant for me because I used a knife on the whole thing-- which is new for me. 





(It's hard to get a good picture that shows all the parts.)


TS

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Man, it's been a little while (read as "too long") since I've been in here.

Damn, TS....That carving is really good.  ::shock:: 
I'm impressed..Really...Nice job.  ::shock:: x2

----------


## Twoshadows

> Damn, TS....That's really good. 
> I'm impressed. Really. Nice job. 
> x2



Thanks O!  :smiley: 

I never thought I could do something like that.

I'm glad gh came along and gave me the push (and help) I needed to do this.

Yeah, I've missed seeing you here. Thanks for stopping by.... ::content::

----------


## Oneironaught

It's looking very nice! You did well: no breaks and only got cut once  ::bigteeth:: 




> Here is my ball in a cage in a cage so far. Oneironaught sent me some with a nice headstart (thanks _again_...).



Well, I didn't do much except show you how to do it. Actually making it is all up to you.




> (It's hard to get a good picture that shows all the parts.)
> 
> 
> TS



I find that problem too. They're hard to photograph properly. For others' sake, let me mention that the one in the picture above is 1" cubed. There's a loose piece inside of that center cage .

Anyway, good job, TS!

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the comments, gh.... :smiley: . 

You always make me feel good about what I do.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

WTF?! That is 1 inch, cubed??

_Wow_. That's even more impressive, that it's so small.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, Twoshadow, to make something like that out of a tiny cube is amazing, it looks worth the effort

----------


## Twoshadows

> WTF?! That is 1 inch, cubed??
> 
> _Wow_. That's even more impressive, that it's so small.



Yeah, it's small....but you should see the other two gh sent me to carve. I think they are 3/4 or 1/2 inch cubes.  ::shock::  (But those will be just one ball in a cage.)





> Wow, Twoshadow, to make something like that out of a tiny cube is amazing, it looks worth the effort



Thanks, Lucid bulbs. I feel it was defintely worth the effort. It's nice to be carving again.... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Okay, I have another dream that I feel somewhat embarrassed to post. But --what the heck--here it is. Of course it is a sexual dream, and that alone makes me feel reluctant to write it. But in this dream, what makes it worse is my choice of guy.

Okay, I'm just going to say it. I got imtimate with *Darth Vader*. And I'm not talking the handsome Anakin/Hayden Christensen Darth Vader. I'm talking black mask and helmet, black gloves, black cape, heavy breathing.

I don't remember all the details of this dream. Actually this is a Star Wars dream, so I should be pretty excited about it. But most of is remains fuzzy. The most vivid part is when Darth Vader finally captures me and then seduces me. And I do want to point out that we didn't actually have full sex...just a lot of other things which everyone knows by now that I don't write up in detail.



Okay and to make myselkf appear even more wierd I am going to write down some of the voices I heard in my head as I was waking up this morning. I've talked about these *"audio dreams"* before. Gh has a better term for them, but I can't remember it at the moment.

Man's voice:  "That's what I really want to hear about--your account."

Lady's voice: "We're going to be on the 8th floor."

Man: "Write down that  [couldn't understand name] didn't adopt her."

Man: "Make sure you get the little badges."

Small elf-like voices in unison: "Our enemy is Canis Greyus--the Wolf."


I really don't know where these phrases come from, but I suppose they are no more strange than my dreams themselves.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Okay, I'm just going to say it. I got imtimate with *Darth Vader*. And I'm not talking the handsome Anakin/Hayden Christensen Darth Vader. I'm talking black mask and helmet, black gloves, black cape, heavy breathing.



Oh, god. That is so funny. 

*in heavy, raspy, iron lung-sounding voice* "Yeah, baby. Who is your father?"

Sorry, I couldn't resist  ::D: 





> I've talked about these *"audio dreams"* before. Gh has a better term for them, but I can't remember it at the moment.



Hypnagogic audio hallucinations.

----------


## oneironut

Haha, nice one...the line "Give yourself to the Dark Side" will never be the same for me again.

It is useless to resist! :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, god. That is so funny. 
> 
> *in heavy, raspy, iron lung-sounding voice* "Yeah, baby. Who is your father?"
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist







> Haha, nice one...the line "Give yourself to the Dark Side" will never be the same for me again.
> 
> It is useless to resist! :p



Haha...you guys.....

The really embarassing part of all this is in retrospect it still kind of turns me on..... ::laughhard::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL @ the Darth Vader dream. 
Ohhh...that's _classic_. Lol. (Damn shame all the good puns are taken, already. :p)

(Perhaps eerily) Coincidentally, I had a dream about someone that I think was you, and we were making out.  :Eek:

----------


## Twoshadows

> LOL @ the Darth Vader dream. 
> Ohhh...that's _classic_. Lol. (Damn shame all the good puns are taken, already. :p)
> 
> (Perhaps eerily) Coincidentally, I had a dream about someone that I think was you, and we were making out.



Um....you weren't wearing a black mask and breathing heavy were you?  ::shock:: 

Haha...but, hey, that's cool that you were able to recognize me.

Next time we'll take over the galaxy.... :Cool: .

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> And I'm not talking the handsome Anakin/Hayden Christensen Darth Vader.



I love him. The hot one. Not the "lets kill everyone" one. Just so there's no confusion. Don't be embarrased though. GH dreamed of naked men... no no, naked GAY men.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I love him. The hot one. Not the "lets kill everyone" one. Just so there's no confusion. Don't be embarrased though. GH dreamed of naked men... no no, naked GAY men.



Bloody hell, will I never live that down?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I love him. The hot one. Not the "lets kill everyone" one. Just so there's no confusion.



I agree. If my _conscience_ mind had gotten to choose...

But then again...the black masked Darth Vader is kind of a once in a lifetime experience. So I won't complain.





> Bloody hell, will I never live that down?



Haha...gh, I'd only worry if you dreamed about naked men _every_ night.... ::D: .

----------


## Twoshadows

I actually had another *"Star Wars"* themed dream. Unforutnately I only remember fragmants... :Sad: .

It was like I was in the movie. I was walking around on Tatooine. The one scene that I vividly remember was passing these dewbacks [ http://www.starwars.com/databank/creature/dewback/ ] and a couple of the dewbacks were dressed in this silver material that covered them like an old fashioned space suit. The person that was with me--kind of giving me a guided tour, explained that this was the new remade version of Star Wars, and they had added special effects.

I looked again at the very real looking dewback standing just a couple feet away. I remember saying, "You mean they can do that with computers?? Wow...it looks so real." 

I also remember saying at one point, "This is so cool, I've always wanted to see one of these close up.

I continued walking on Tatooine and I was with my friend RS. She was telling me that she had played a small part in the original Star Wars. She told me the scene, but I didn't remember it. She told me she would point it out when we came to that part.

We then walked to a theater. While watching the performance I suddenly realized that this was most likely the part of the movie that my friend had her part, since this was the part of the movie that I remembered the least. It was a comedy performance.

Then I walked into a grocery store. Some things happened here that I can't remember.

Then I was in a hotel room. I was trying to find something appropriate to wear.

----------


## Silkoth

Hey TwoShadows i have to say, i have read alot of your dreams. they are pretty entertaining. i just wanted to know how often you have a lucid dream

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey TwoShadows i have to say, i have read alot of your dreams. they are pretty entertaining. i just wanted to know how often you have a lucid dream



Hey Silkoth--thanks for reading... :smiley: .

Oh boy--how often to I lucid dream....? Well...I guess it all depends. I seem to be on quite a dry spell right now. Other times I will have several in one week. I'm not really sure what it averages out to.

I'm really wating for one right now.

Good luck with your LDing too..... ::content:: .

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...I'm starting to feel the pressure of the month drawing closer to an end, and I haven't gotten the Task done yet...or even gotten lucid enough to try.

I'm trying to decide what I can do more than I have already done to motivate myself.

Perhaps one of my problems is that I ran out of multivitamins. I believe that could be playing a part in my lack of lucidity lately. I've really got to get on it and order some more. 

But anyway....I've got to get that Task done.

Really...I do.

Edit:

Since posting that I dug through my pantry where I keep my vitamins, medicines, herbs etc...and I did find some vitamins. 

So here's hoping that I will see an increase of dream recall and most importantly Lucid Dreams!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

look for bigfoot! haha. make bigfoot a DS tonight, maybe you'll become lucid. or maybe darth vader. orrrr maybe bigfoot dressed up as darth vader!

----------


## Twoshadows

> look for bigfoot! haha. make bigfoot a DS tonight, maybe you'll become lucid. or maybe darth vader. orrrr maybe bigfoot dressed up as darth vader!



Funny...:p.

But true, I could read some of the recent sightings off the BFRO website. That might trigger a bigfoot dream. But I'll have to make sure I _question my state_ if I see a bigfoot. And not just say, "Oh, cool...finally."

Or I could watch Star Wars. But I haven't done a very good job of catching _that_ dream sign either. One would think that being seduced by Darth Vader might make someone think, "Hmmmm....why does this seems so strange...?? Maybe I should do a Reality Check."... :Confused: 

But not me...

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I wish I had something to record. I had another night full of dreams, but after waking from each dream I was so disappointed at how boring the dream was, that I didn't take the time to record it at all.

I'll share just a few little things that I now remember.

Probably the one part that I remember the best is the *"Bathroom" dream*. So typical. I obviously had to go in real life, so it worked its way into my dream.

I was at a friend's house. There was something big going on there. I think I got there early. 

I had to go to the bathroom. Instead of a real bathroom, all she had was one of those blue portable bathrooms (like you see at trailheads). I had to go bad enough that I didn't care. But when I opened the door, it was full of stuff. I couldn't really fit inside. But I really had to go. So I kind of squeezed my behind in over the hole even though the rest of me was still kind of out the door. Then I went and went and went. I then panicked because I thought that maybe I wasn't centered over the hole, and that I had dripped down the side, and since I couldn't close the door, that maybe it had ran out and onto my friend's floor.

Anyway, it wasn't that fun of a dream to have. I woke up afterwards and had to drag myself out of bed to go to the bathroom...again. All that effort and stress and I still had to go...

Anyway...such fun.

I also remember dreams about a hospital, P winning a race, boyscouts, being on a roof, driving down a busy street. But I don't remember enough to try to put them together. They aren't really worth the effort anyway.

I woke up early, and later tried to lay back down, but as soon as I was drifting and starting to get little visuals in my head, the phone rang. So typical.

----------


## Twoshadows

I went to bed early and I slept in. Not only did it feel really good, but I had quite a few dreams. I don't remember nearly all of them, I feel like I may have even had a lucid moment, but that is forgotten.

But I did have a *DV Member Dream* with *Oneironaut*.

*Dream 1:*

This one has to have a title. I can't resist

*The BW BW with BW*

Since this was early in the night, I don't remember much excpt one particular scene. I was at some dort of *Festival*. There were booths set up in two separate feilds. I was in the less busy field. i was with* BW* and some others that I can't remember.

I remember going to the other part and talking with EP and her daughter.

Then I remember MH told me to climb up this retaining wall to this hill for some reason. I got up, but then got a little mad at him because I was having trouble getting down. At one point I almost put my hand on a *Black Widow* spider. This BW was interesing because it was a *Black and White* BW.

I finally was able to climb down and I pointed out the BW to the others. Some weird guy was passing and heard us talk about the BW. He then reached out his hand and picked up the BW and popped it into his mouths and started chewing. I think I was the only one who saw this and I was making disgusted noises. I couldn't believe that someone would eat one, even to show off. I wondered if the venom would hurt him.

*Dream 2:*

I was camping at *Zion National Park* with my family.

We were able to rent these tents that were al ready set up. I felt thankful that we didn't have to set up our own becasue it was starting to get dark.

A lady for Park Service came by and I filled out these forms.

The only other scene I remember was another embarassing bathroom scene. Our tent sisn't have a toilet. BUt it had a *portapotty*. It was sitting by the table that was in the tent. I started to go, but then felt awkward becasue my mom and older sister were on either side of me, and I had no privacy at all.


*Dream 3:*

I was in the woods and I saw this creature. It freaked me out. It was the *Wendigo* that I had seen in an episode of the Supernatural.


*Dream 4:*

I was going down to *Mexico*. As I crossed the broder I saw all these people who were getting in trouble to trying to smuggle things back to the US.

I ended up going down this quiet street. There were these buildings that had attractions in them. But everything was closed. One was a stable with exotic animals. I remember seeing an ostrich head looking out at me. The other was a large building called *Amazon*. This was a reptile zoo. I was really interested in that one. I walked over to the building and threw my sleeping bag on the ground (I guess I was going to sleep there and see if it opened in the morning.) A lady walked by and said "I'd be careful if I were you." And she went on to tell me that there had been a problem and some of the reptiles had escaped including some very poisonous ones. So I got up.

I continued down he raod that had almost become a trail that was going downhill in a forest. The trail was made of boards and was above the ground. It wound around the trees. I suddenly had this "floaty thing" with me. When I held onto it I was able to take big jumps. So I enjoyed myself on this trail by jumping and jumping along. 

[That should ahve been a dream sign. I often have "floaty things" in dreams that make me jump or float. They always feel really good to use.]



*Dream 5:*

This is my *DV Member Dream*. It is also a "self esteem" dream, like other that I have had.

I was like in some college dorms. I walked into a room and found *Oneironaut*. He was sitting on his bed and looking at one of his swords.

The room was small and had two beds on each side of the roon, but since the room was small they were only a few feet apart. I sat down on the opposite bed and started asking O about his sword. O seems glad to see me and starts showing it to me.

At one point I look down at myself and realise that I am only wearing a big T-shirt (It was what I was actually wearing as I was dreaming this). I suddenly started feeling self conscious. I also realised that my hair was a mess because I hadn't brushed it since I had gotten up.

But then I look back at O who is still happily telling me about his sword, and I thought, "He doesn't seem to care what I look like, so why should I care." And so for the rest of the time I am relaxed and happy to be there.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remembered one more dream from last night.

*Dream 6:*

I was riding one of those *"Wave" Skateboards*. I was really good and enjoying myself a lot.

----------


## Twoshadows

A couple of days ago...












TS

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Dream 5:*
> 
> This is my *DV Member Dream*.



It's always good to be able to stay on top of things, in those self-esteem dreams, isn't it?  ::happy:: 
And those are some more great pics. I love that last one.

...and just a big T-shirt, eh? Nice.  :Hi baby:  Haha.







> Next time we'll take over the galaxy.....



Haha. Sounds like a plan. I'm driving!  ::rallysmile::

----------


## naikou

> I actually had another *"Star Wars"* themed dream.



Oh, cool, me too! I ended up murdering Darth Vadar rather than getting seduced by him, though. :p

And I agree with Oneironaut, that picture of a sunset is gorgeous.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It's always good to be able to stay on top of things, in those self-esteem dreams, isn't it? 
> And those are some more great pics. I love that last one.
> 
> ...and just a big T-shirt, eh? Nice.  Haha.
> 
> 
> Haha. Sounds like a plan. I'm driving!



Thanks O.... :smiley: .

And well, I was wearing underwear under the shirt...





> Oh, cool, me too! I ended up murdering Darth Vadar rather than getting seduced by him, though. :p
> 
> And I agree with Oneironaut, that picture of a sunset is gorgeous.



You_ murdered_ him...?? Awww.....And so ends my relationship with Darth Vader... :Eek: 

....lol... ::D: .

I had lots of dreams but I didn't take the time to write them down, so I will share the one odd dream that I remember.

I suppose I can call this a *DV dream.*

I was reading the message board and was trying to make sense of a post someone had written me. 

The letters were all upside down and  it read:

*"Oven=The Roof"*

I still can't figure out what my brain meant by that... ::huh2::

----------


## FakeReallity

that the roof is on fire.....

----------


## Twoshadows

> that the roof is on fire.....



Perhaps.... :smiley: . But why were the words upside down....?


Okay....My night was full of dreams...the entire night. Unfortunately the first dreams have faded.

*Dream 1:*

Long dream. But all I remember is that I was a in a *game*. I was trying to complete a *quest*. I was doing something underwater...and also in the sky. I wish I remembered more. I remember is being a good dream.

*Dream 2:*

Also a very long dream. But all I remember now is it had something to do with a *flying bed*, a guy, and myself with a camera and some adventure.....

Dream 3:

This one I do remember.

I memory starts when I was *driving* a car. I had to go a short way across town, but it was a busy freeway. I remember feleing extremely tires and I was having trouble driving. I was almost panicking because I didn't want ot get into an accident.

Then I was on a busy city street and I witness this boy getting hurt. I was able to get out of my car and go to him. He was not badly hurt, but his front teeth were cracked. He was about 10 years old maybe. I told him we needed to go find his mother.

So the next part of the dream involves the search for his mother.

I was then at some university, and a professor told me he would help. I remember waiting in his office. My *bearded dragons* were there. It was like I had given them to him. I looked at them. They were tring to get out of their tank. The mesh lid no longer fit tight and was bent. I looked and found a heavy book to put on the lid.

I also had the hissing cockroaches there. They were bigger than ever--about 6-8 inches.

I then remember holding my bearded dragon, and it was happy and it was purring like a cat. [I so wish that had triggered lucidity--it would have been so easy to do the Task from there. But I think this was a sign that my bearded dragons are happy and like me. So I know if I was able to do the Task I would have gotten a positive answer.]

I don't remember where the dream goes from here. I think there was something about the boy's mother being found.

*Dream 4:*


I'm going to call this a separate dream, but it might have been part of the last dream. 

I have no idea where this one started. I was on the roof of this extrememly tall building. I was trying to get away from these *bad guys*. there was a lot of shooting.

Finally this one bad guy grabs me and starts draggin me down the *stairs*. The at one point he stops on one level and goes in to get something. I take this opportunity to start running down the stairs. I find that I can go faster is I slide down the railing. I finally say, forget it, and jump into the center where there is a space that goes all the way to the grond floor. I was able to fall many stories without getting hurt (no lucidity.... :Sad: )

I can't remember what happens here. I remember being outside and lookin gfor my car in a big *parking lot*. And I can't remember where I had parked my car (so typical for a dream).

BUt I also remember being in the basement of the building and there is a banquet going on. I decide to start getting food.

Suddenly I hear the voice of an old freind from high school...*KK*. She sees me and say's I'm so glad you could make it."

At first I am confused at what this is that I am at. Then I find out that it is a mini *high school reunion*. We are in Las Vegas where KK lives. She wanted to put together a reunion for the people that couldn't make it all the way to LA.

I feel thankful that I just happened to be in the building where is was being held.

She then asks me how my raw vegan diet is coming along. I look down at the plate of food that I am eating and _nothing_ on the plate is raw vegan. I feel embarrassed.

I look around and see a few other people that I recognise from high school--but KK is the only one I really want to talk to.

I am then with her husband, and he is showing us the chemical make up of sunscreen. I look at the diagram that he is making and I say, "Isn't this funny, Jeff just showed me this last week,."


I remember little fragments form a few other dreams, but I have no idea how they fit together. SOmthing about C and A, a new bedroom set, my sister....

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams:

*Dream 1:*

I had a very long dream early in the night about being at an *amusement park*. The interesting thing was that all throughout the dream I was writing it down in my *dream journal*. I was so sure that when I woke up that I would ahve pages of things written up about the dream. It was actually disappointing when I finally woke up and realised tha I hadn't written anything down in real life. And at that point I couldn't remember much detail--only that there _had_ been lots of detail.




*Dream 2:*

I was with my sister and mom, we were getting ready for *Christmas* and decorating. I think I ate a whole bunch of christmas goodies.... ::shock:: .

I remember going to a performance where everyone was dressed as a christmas tree, and they all came together at the finale to make one giant christmas tree. I remember thinking that that was very clever.

At some point in this dream (or maybe it was a separate dream) I went to JJ house with my mom and sister and she showed us an Easter tree that she had made with balloons and yarn.



*Dream 3:*

I remember sitting in my yard of the house I grew up in in LA I was looking up and was theese strange birds flying overhed. They looked to me like *penguins*. They were distinctly black and white with long-ish bodies. I thought to myself, "Do penguins fly? Well, they must, because those really look like penguins ot me."

I ran inside really fast and tried to find my mom. She was in teh bathroom. I called through the door at her asking where her bimoculars were. I really wanted to see if they actually were penguins or not.

SHe was having trouble hearing me. I shouted several times, but never got an answer, so I ran back outside to see if I could still see the penguins.

I was in the front yard this time and was amazed when I looked out at the schoolyard across the street and saw these *huge grey geese*. I realised that what I had been seeing were these geese. They were landing all over on the school yard. A few were landing on the street in front of me....abd even on my driveway.

I had to get my *camera*. I had to take pictures of the huge unusual birds. I had no idea what kind of geese thay actually were. I needed to get a good picture so I could later look them up. I also didn't know if I would ever see anything like this again, so I had to capture it on camera.

I found my camera and rushed back out front to see the birds again. This time, no only were there these wonderful geese, but I could see *wolves* and *polar bears* on the playground, which now looked more like the wilderness with ravines, boulders, and grass and even snow.

I lifted my camera up and zoomed in on a wolf. It stretched itself into a perfect pose. It rasied its snout and started to howl. Behind it I could see a polar bear standing on a ridge. I snapped a picture of that. I couldn't believe how perfect of a picture that was going to turn out to be. 

I kept taking pictures. In every picture I was able to frame in both wolves and polar bears in the more prefect compositions.

As I took the pictures I became aware that my camera setting didn't seem to be right. I suddenly realised that I wasn't sure what had happened to my camera. I tried to set it to a familiar setting. But nothing made sense.

I finally decided that I would just keep snapping the pictures as fast as I could in hopes that something would turn out.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

wow it seems like you've been having a lot of dreams lately. matthew's working tonight so i get the bed to myself. hopefully a good night's sleep will give me a bunch of dreams to remember!

----------


## Twoshadows

> wow it seems like you've been having a lot of dreams lately. matthew's working tonight so i get the bed to myself. hopefully a good night's sleep will give me a bunch of dreams to remember



True...even though I'm on a lucid dry spell, I seem to be having plenty of regular dreams. And I enjoy those too, so I don't feel so bad about not having as many LDs. But soon....

Good luck tonight with your dreams too...





Well...

A little while ago I was out in my garden, then I came in and sat down at the computer. When I sat down I felt a little poke on my behind. I figured I had gotten a foxtail in my pants. I reached down to see if I could feel it poking out, so I could pull it out. I couldn't feel anything, so I continued to sit at the conputer.

Pretty quickly the pain went from a little "poking feeling" to a deeper buring kind of pain. I suddenly realised it felt more like a bite. I thought about the spiders I have in my garden and wondered if what bit me could still be in my pants.

So I ran into the bathroom and checked. At first I didn't see anything, and was about to pull everything back up. Then I saw it--a large red ant still alive and well. So I felt very grateful I hadn't pulled it back up with my cothing and gotten bitten on an even more tender area. I flicked it into the toilet. I rubbed a little lavendar oil onto the bite and the pain has mostly gone away.

Funny...I have lived around those red ants for years...and I haven't gotten bitten since I was about 13.


Anyway--just had to share that fun....

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O TS! You're so calm and collected! I'd have mentally been stunned if I saw a fat red bug trying to pinch away at me in my pants. that and i'd have never thought it was a bite until I got bit again... I really need to work on that 'common sense' thing

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Funny...I have lived around those red ants for years...and I haven't gotten bitten since I was about 13.



Not only has it been since you were 13 that you've been bitten... but you got bitten by your bum area...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> And well, I was wearing underwear under the shirt...



Oh.....

...uh..I mean "Yeah! ...Yeah, of course you were! I knew that. What kind of poor, corrupted soul would ever have assumed you weren't?!"  ::laughhard::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I had a *very* successful night last night! Finally!!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> O.O TS! You're so calm and collected! I'd have mentally been stunned if I saw a fat red bug trying to pinch away at me in my pants. that and i'd have never thought it was a bite until I got bit again... I really need to work on that 'common sense' thing



 
Well, bugs don't particularly freak me out...but I don't enjoy getting bitten.





> Not only has it been since you were 13 that you've been bitten... but you got bitten by your bum area...



 You know the "bum" is not that bad of a place to get bitten. It didn't hurt nearly as bad as when I was bitten between my toes. And to think of where else I could have been bitten...I am grateful.... :smiley: 





> Oh.....
> 
> ...uh..I mean "Yeah! ...Yeah, of course you were! I knew that. What kind of poor, corrupted soul would ever have assumed you weren't?!"



Surely not you..... ::D: 





> I had a *very* successful night last night! Finally!!



 That's great. I'll have to go read your dreams.

I , on the other hand slept terrible. I remember a few dreams that I will post later when I have a few more minutes.

Thanks for the comments, guys..... ::D: .

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> You know the "bum" is not that bad of a place to get bitten. It didn't hurt nearly as bad as when I was bitten between my toes. And to think of where else I could have been bitten...I am grateful....



Yeah, between the toes does sound a lot worse, but the bum is embarrasing if you ahve to itch in public... I had a cyst near the top of my butt/very bottom of my back. I couldn't sleep on my backside, or even sit in my longgggg lectures in school.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, between the toes does sound a lot worse, but the bum is embarrasing if you ahve to itch in public... I had a cyst near the top of my butt/very bottom of my back. I couldn't sleep on my backside, or even sit in my longgggg lectures in school.



Yikes!

Well, luckily for me the pain stopped within a few mintues of me putting the lavender oil on--so no itching in public...:p.

*Dreams:*  

I do remember a little of what I dreamed about last night so I might as well get it down here.

*Dream 1:*


I was with my *sister who has cancer*. She was telling me about this *medication* that found that protects you from the dangers of flourescent lights. She recommended that I take it too since I was trying to stay cancer free. She said that she had to take 24 pills the first two days to get it into her system, but that now she only had to take two a day. I told her i would definitely look into getting some.


*Dream 2:* 


There was some long complicated plot. I was being chased. But my allies kept changing. I remember being afraid of this *big bald Samoan guy*. But towards the end of the dream, he was on my side. Don't remember any details.


*Dream 3:*


This came at the end of a longer dream. But the part I remember is looking in the mirror. And I looked just like *Seth Green*. I totally accepted it to be me. I thought I looked very handsome. I had hair that was fairly long (one length to my shoulders). I kind of ratted it up. At first I remember thinking that I looked like a guy from the 80's. But I played around with my hair until I thought it looked more modern and classy.

I remember going and talking to my high school best friend M. And the rest is fuzzy.



That is my second dream about Seth Green.  And not only did I dream about him...I _was_ him...:p.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> And I looked just like Seth Green.



Madonna, Seth Green... who are you going to look like next?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Madonna, Seth Green... who are you going to look like next?



That's true...haha...I hadn't remembered. I guess I subconsciously want to look like a celebrity. Male..female, doesn't matter...:p...

----------


## Twoshadows

Still no LDs, but my recall is pretty good. Each night I am remembering multiple dreams. So I am just having to be patient for my lucid dreams to come back.


*Dream 1:*

This was a long dream at the beginning of the night. I remember something significant happening. I was part of this tribe and there was fighting. At the end I made the huge decision to go live the the *Bear Clan*. I wish I remembered more.


*Dream 2:*

I remember driving. I had gotten off the freeway. It was supposed to be the town where my mom lives. In the dream the frontage road turned into a dirt road. Ahead I could see workmenn tearing up the road. I got to them and could see a deep crevase that was a good 8 feet across severing the road in front of me. I wouldn't be able to go any further. There were no detours.

The workmen saw my problem and had the metal grate that they tried to put across the crevase, so I could cross. When it looked in place I started slowly across it. 

But then I could see that it didn't go to the other side. The other side was about five feet higher than the side that I was on. I was just going to run into a dirt wall and be able to go no further.

The workmen saw this and they started to lift the other saide of the grate. I remember thinking "How are they strong enough to do this??" But somehow I got across.

At this point I was trying to get to my moms house. I turned up the wrong road and ended up at a bar. Two women came out that acted like they knew me. They acted a little strange, and I didn't really want to have anything to do with them, but I didn't want to be rude. They said they wanted to come over to my mom's with me. I gave them a noncomittal answer and drove off.

I got to what was supposed to be my moms' house, but it was really my grandparent's house. I went inside. I had this *baby* with me. He was about a year old. I think he was supposed to be my baby. We were all calling him "Brindle".

The two ladies came to the door. At first I wanted to not get the door--to pretend we weren't home. But them I realized that that was very rude. So I let them in. They wanted to play with little Brindle.

And things get fuzzy from there.


*Dream 3:*

I remember being out in the back pasture. There was a group of young people there. I was trying to get the *chickens* put back into their coop. There were only two--a hen and a rooster. The hen was sitting on an egg. I thought if I picked up the egg and put it into the coop, it would help the hen want to go in more.

The hen ran away when I got close, so I picked up her egg and put in in the coop. I saw the rooster nearby. He had the coloring of a Rhode Island Red, but much smaller. I got him cornered and picked him up. [The feeling of holding that chicken was very realistic.]

I began to go after the hen now. She ran into a large area. A teenage girl was there. The hen ran by her. I told the girl to try to get the hen. She was able to reach down and get her. We put her in the coop with the rooster.


*Dream 4:*

I was living in the* dorms*. Something had happened that our rooms were all a terrible mess. (I believe there was more to this dream that I have forgotten).

I came up with the idea of telling everyone that there was an inspection coming up and the cleanest room got a prize. Then I got to work cleaning my room. I had a sleeping bag laying on my bed that was covered with sand and dirt. I pulled that off and took it to be washed.



These aren't the world's most exciting dreams, but oh well....:p.

----------


## Twoshadows

Inspired by Mes Tarrant's cicada dream and pic:



I heard the buzz....found the bug...took the pic...




A closer view of its pretty face....:p

----------


## The Cusp

You know, I've always heard of cicadas in books and just imagined them as grasshoppers, or like the heat bugs we have around here that sing when it's really hot.  But I never imagined them like that.  Those are some freaky looking bugs!  Don't they have some kind of strange reproductive cycle where they stay underground for years?

And what kind of name is Brindle for a baby boy?  I could see it as a girl's name, I knew a girl named Bryn.  Don't know what it was short for.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You know, I've always heard of cicadas in books and just imagined them as grasshoppers, or like the heat bugs we have around here that sing when it's really hot. But I never imagined them like that. Those are some freaky looking bugs! Don't they have some kind of strange reproductive cycle where they stay underground for years?



Yeah they are a strange looking bug. But I always have kind of liked them. They didn't live where I grew up, but my gandparents lived in Las Vegas and they would get them there. I think you're right about the life cycle thing, but I don't know that much about it. I do know that some years there would be a whole lot. As kids we used to love to collect their shedded exoskeletons and "clip" them on our shirts until we were just covered with them.

And I think they are one of the loudest insects in the world. When a bunch of them get in a tree by your house, it it almost deafening.






> And what kind of name is Brindle for a baby boy? I could see it as a girl's name, I knew a girl named Bryn. Don't know what it was short for.



I have no idea where that came from. Sounds more like a dog's name to me... ::D: 

 I was just glad I remembered it. It almost forgot the baby had a name--until I was writing the dream up.



*Edit.* 

Some good cicada info:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...3D10%26hl%3Den

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Those bugs are so nasty!!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eww... I prefer having that annoying bat fly around in the middle of the night scaring me to death than a bunch of cicadas [though it's wings are beautiful and it does have a nice face]... I always thought they looked like grasshoppers too... I wouldn't mind them being around when they're alive but when they die on the surface and I accidentally step on it... gross.

I miss those days when I happily caught chickens... those were the fun days

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow those are really cool pictures actually... the eyes look really big! Although now I have a renewed fear of them.  ::shock:: 

Lucidbulbs, haha I miss those days too! I still pick up garder snakes if I see any though.

----------


## The Cusp

> As kids we used to love to collect their shedded exoskeletons and "clip" them on our shirts until we were just covered with them.



That's just nasty.

----------


## Man of Shred

when i was a kid i use to put different species of ants in separate jars. collect flies, bees, spiders and such and put em all in one big jar to watch them fight!

----------


## Moonbeam

Great pics, TS!  I got a digital camera (my first) and I am going to learn how to use and post pics too.  I hope.

I forgot about "wearing" the cicada shells!  We used to do that too.  And scare people who were afraid of them.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Eww... I prefer having that annoying bat fly around in the middle of the night scaring me to death than a bunch of cicadas [though it's wings are beautiful and it does have a nice face]... I always thought they looked like grasshoppers too... I wouldn't mind them being around when they're alive but when they die on the surface and I accidentally step on it... gross.
> 
> I miss those days when I happily caught chickens... those were the fun days



It's been a while for me too since I chased chickens. And it's been a little while since chickens have chased me. 

True story: After my mom moved from LA she got chickens. There was one Rhode Island Red rooster that was so mean. None of us liked to go out in the yard because he would chase you down and scratch you really hard with his claws. I got to the point where I would carry a two by four, so I could whack it when it came running. We all called it, "The Bad Rooster".





> Wow those are really cool pictures actually... the eyes look really big! Although now I have a renewed fear of them. 
> 
> Lucidbulbs, haha I miss those days too! I still pick up garder snakes if I see any though.



Cool!

I like to pick up snakes too. The last couple snakes I've seen have been rattlesnakes, though, so I didn't get to pick them up.... :Sad: .





> Those bugs are so nasty!!







> That's just nasty.



They're not that bad, are they?





> when i was a kid i use to put different species of ants in separate jars. collect flies, bees, spiders and such and put em all in one big jar to watch them fight!



I've got memories of being a kid and doing mean things to bugs too. Now it makes me feel bad.





> Great pics, TS! I got a digital camera (my first) and I am going to learn how to use and post pics too. I hope.
> 
> I forgot about "wearing" the cicada shells! We used to do that too. And scare people who were afraid of them.



Yay, Moonbeam--That's great that you got a camera. I can't wait to see the pictures you will post. ::banana:: 

That's nice to know that someone else was able to enjoy the fun of cicada shells. Good memories, huh?....:p

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams:

Dream 1:

Nightmare:

The beginningis fuzzy. I remember thatmy mom  and my sister had done somthing having to do with King Kong. It was like they had a big toy King Kong tied up in the back of a pickup truck. But as I looked at  it, I got a bad feeling. I knew something was not right. 

Sure enough, the King Kong (KK) came to life. It was about 12 feel tall, but he was still able to come in houses.

Anyway, there was a whole lot of dream where I am running or hiding and just plain feeling terrified.

I finally decided to hide in a car--a minivan. I crawled into the floor space in front of the back seat. There was an orange blanket (looked like a childhood blanket of mine). I tried to cover myself quickly with the blanket. I felt that I was pretty well hidden. But just to make sure I worked myself under the back seat.

I could see KK coming toward the car. I kept telling myself, "He can't see me...he can't see me....".

The I felt the car as he gave it a huge push. I braced my head, so I wouldn't bump it when the car slammed against a wall.

I kept telling myself, "He can't know that I'm here...I'm hidden...".

Then suddenly the back door of the van liften and I realized that I was totally exposed. I could see KK's hand reach towards me. 

As soon as I felt it touch my head, I awoke with a start.

I had to catch my breath.The dream had really freaked me out. That's the most scary dream I've had since the "guy in the window" dream.


*Dream 2:*
*
DV Member Dream:*

I was swimming in a pool with *Oneironaught*, *Mes Tarrant* and *Lucidbulbs*.We were talking. But suddenly I wondered how it was that I was actually withthem. I only knew them from DV.  But instead of becoming lucid, I noticed that there was something strange with the water. I then looked at the others. I realised that I was not really with them.This was some sort of fancy computer chat room. What I was seeing were just thier pictures. I was just a computer program that took peoples' pictures and made them look like they were swimming. I also realised that none of them were actually seeing me either, but just my picture. BUt since it was a chat room we were still able to talk through our pictures.

My mind was actually able to make sense out of all this--which is actually too bad. I would rather have become lucid. Then I could have had a Lucid DV dream....

Oh well. At least it is a DV dream... :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I hate that feeling of terror that accompanies you in nightmares from start to finish.  In fact, nightmares suck period.

And I'm surprised you're actually able to make sense of that last dream.  I wouldn't have known how to explain that one.   :tongue2: 

Lucid soon?  I think so!  My recall has been up like crazy so...





> I've got memories of being a kid and doing mean things to bugs too. Now it makes me feel bad.



I remember once when me and my friend were lucky enough to stumble upon two different anthills within five feet of each other.  One of the hills consisted of black ants and the other hill was red.  It was amazing because me and my friend decided to 'take control' of the anthills to make sure productivity wasn't lacking.  :p

I took the red ants and my friend took the black ants.  The red ants hole was a little more developed.  Anyways, we'd go back and forth, finding ants who'd strayed from their nest (assumed they were being treasonous) and punishing them by putting them in the opposite nest.  We'd watch them get pulled down into the holes clawing for dear life.  It was terrible but an incredible act of nature.  We built barricades around the hills so enemy ants couldn't break in, and we helped ants with food get to their own nest faster.  It was nuts.

We did this for a couple weeks, and then eventually the cold came and the ants disappeared.

Sorry to clutter up your DJ, but I've always wanted to share this story.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I hate that feeling of terror that accompanies you in nightmares from start to finish. In fact, nightmares suck period.



Don't they, though. I haven't had that many nightmares since I have been LDing. But the few that I have had have left me feeling pretty terrified.






> Sorry to clutter up your DJ, but I've always wanted to share this story.



You can clutter up my DJ anytime... :smiley: . 

Sounds like you had an interesitng experience with those ants. I haven't done anything quite like that, but I have occasionally dropped food by an anthill and watched as the ants got excited about it and took it in the anthill.

PS--I hope we all have a good LD soon!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I just had a little nap dream.

I remember two parts of it.  Part had to do with *donation* things.

I donated things twice in this dream. The first time was at the high school field. There was an event going on (like a circus or somthieng) that you had to pay to get into see. I noticed that while waiting in line I could see though the fence. I remember seeing horses and hearing music.


To make the donations I had to fill out this form. But it ended up being more like a test with complicated math questions. I didn't fill thoose out and felt like I was going to be in trouble for not doing so.

The second time I was donating I was in my backyard going into my garage. Someone who was leaving said to me, "Watch out for the *polar bear* by the back porch."

I looked over and was amazed and frightened to see a Polar bear sound asleep just a few feet away.

I decided to go through the garage and close the door behind me and do back in my house from the front to avoid the polar bear. Bob from work was following me though the garage--right behind me like he was goingto play a trick on me and scare me. But he went away without doing that.

I saw a table set up in another room in my house. It looked like someone was going to be holding a meeting. From the look of the books and pictures I saw, it looked likeit was going to be about fishing.


*Part 2:*

I don't know when this happened or where this fit in. But I do remember it had something to do with two guys I knew in high school (*JW and JS*). I don't remember much detail. But it was kind of sexual in nature. They both really wanted me. I remember trying to decide what I should do about it. At one point I was with JW. But when I thought about JS-- I thought I might want to not do anything with JW and wait to find JS. Because it was JS that I had the huge crush on. Or something like that.

----------


## packmania

Hey TS, hows things? I liked the cicada shots, there were millions of the things around where i grew up *nostalgic sigh*.

I'm still catching up on your journal but i see you had your Star Wars dream, congratulations! (But i thought the idea was to _fight_ Darth Vader?  ::shakehead2:: )

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey TS, hows things?



Hey *Packmania*. I'm glad to see you around. Thanks for stopping by... :smiley: .





> I liked the cicada shots, there were millions of the things around where i grew up *nostalgic sigh*.



Thanks... And wow...that must have been very noisy.






> i see you had your Star Wars dream, congratulations! (But i thought the idea was to _fight_ Darth Vader? )



I know...haha...pretty pathetic, huh? But, you know, he just didn't seem that evil to me....:p.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay..I had another DV Member dream. And the lucky person today is....Ranma....:p.

To be honest it wasn't a real fun dream. I was back in school...elementary school it seemed, yet I was an adult, and so was Ranma and the others. BUt it was just like elementary school.

I can't remember how it started. It seems like I had been going to class and taking notes.

But the part I really remember starts with me trying to get to class. I end up getting lost . I end up in a classroom but not the right one. I try to go back out to find the hallway, but every time I go through a door, I end up in another classroom.

By the time I finally get to class, I'm late. I see that everyone has started to take a test. I start to panic because I didn't know we were having a test..and I hadn't studied.

I look at the paper in front of me and start reading through the questions. There are only ten. I realise that they would be very easy questions to answer if I had only read through my notes.

I only remember one question specifically. It asked, "What is the fifth ingredient of the bread recipe discussedin class?"

I remember thinking, "How many ingredients were there in that recipe--five or six..? If it was only five then the answer is "salt". If there are six, then the answer is "yeast" ".

I thought over the recipe "Okay...wheat flour, oil, sugar, yeast ..salt......Is that right..??"

I finally decided to write down "Salt"

I looked at the other questions. I had no idea of the answers to any of those.

I look up and see *Ranma* sitting next to me. He sees that I am having trouble. He looks at me with a knowing look, then slowly slides his paper closer to me.

I realise that he's trying to help me. I look at his paper, but it's not close enough for me to read the answers.

I look at him again with a helpless look. He raises his eyesbrows at me (as if giving me the message to try again) and pushes his paper closer.

But then the teacher is right there, and I don't dare glance over at Ranma's paper. So I ended up having to hand in the paper with what I was sure to be all wrong answers.


But thanks, Ranma, anyway for trying to help me out.... :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

TS are you still in school of some kind, like college/grad school?

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS are you still in school of some kind, like college/grad school?



Um..sort of...but not as a student. :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Meh? Elaborate? :p I was wondering why you had a school related dream!

----------


## Twoshadows

I've just done a lot of stuff in various schools over the years. I used to be a preschool teacher. Also a teachers assistant in elementary. And other things. Volunteer work also takes me into schools. I'm involved with things that have meetings on a college campus. So it's natural for "school" to be on my mind. Plus all my own school years as a student--there almost hasn't been a time when I have been able to stay away from schools.

----------


## Man of Shred

It's about time you had a funny dream with me in it!

 But me helping you cheat.... hmm i dunno if i would do that.:p

----------


## Twoshadows

> It's about time you had a funny dream with me in it!
> 
> But me helping you cheat.... hmm i dunno if i would do that.:p



Sure you would....

Actually I don't think I have ever really cheated in real life, but you know how you do things in dreams that you wouldn't normally do in real life. Plus the teacher wasn't being fair. But whatever--I really appreciated your concern, and your watching out for me. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:* 

I have no memory of this except that I was hearing these *sounds* in my dream. I woke up and continued to hear the sounds. It frustrated me that I could not figure out what I was hearing. I couldn't even tell if it was an animal sound (like a bark) or some kind of musical instrument or other man-made sound. It just kept going down in half steps and then repeating. I must have still been half asleep--you'd think I'd be able to figure the sound out.

*Dream 2:*

I was asleep in bed when I hear the doorbell ring. I looked at the time and saw that it was 4:00am. I couldn't imagine who could possible be at the door at 4:00.

I looked out the wondow and saw a little girl about 10 years old standing there. I knew that there must be a problem for her to be out this late. So I went to the door. 

I opened the door and saw that she was with a younger brother. She held up a grocery bag and said that she was collecting cans of food for a food drive. 

I felt a little angry at this point. I couldn't believe her parents would let her out to do this at this time of night. I asked her about it. She said she was staying at her grandparents.

Finally I just loaded her up with so many cans that she couln't possible collect any more, so she would have no choice but to go back home.


*Dream 3:*

[I'm glad I took notes on this one.]

I was being* chased*. I think my father was involved in some way.

Finally I was hiding in a school with a group of people. I could see the bad guys coming. i wasn't hiding where the others where hiding. I saw thebad guys heading twoard the others. There was nothign I could do, so I ran toward the school exit.

I had to climb over a* chain link fence*. After I got over, I saw that there weer sctually two more fences I had to hop. I should recognise this as a dream sign--because I am able to hop these fences like I hop any dream fences--I jump nearly to the top, then use my hand to swing my legs over the fance and I jump the the ground all in about 2 seconds.

I run from the school. There is a neighborhood across the street. I run for the houses. i decide to run through the backyards. I get to a place where all I see are sections of yard with dogs. I pause for a moment, trying to decide what to do.

I then notice that in one of the sections is a lady and she is talking to a little *deer* (that I thought was a dog at first).  The lady sees me and starts talking to me. She asks about my school major. 

At this point I feel like I am not the main character in this dream. I feel like there are two of us standing there. I feel unsure what to answer since I am not actually going to school. I look at the other girl to see if she she wants to give me a hint at what to say.

That split only last a minute then I am the only one again. I answer the lady and tell her my best subject is English.

The lady then asks me is I want to help her write an artcle for the school about her deer project. I say yes, because I don't want to act rude. She then tells me the website that I can get on to wirte the article.

The the phone inside her house rings. She pauses and acts suspicious.

I suddenly realise at that moment that she is working with the bad guys and that she was talking to me only to try to stall me until the others could get there.

She then answers the phone and I hear her say, "Uh huh" and she knods at me, then hangs up. 

I feel so *betrayed*.

She looks at me and makes a comment on how she likes my grey jacket, but how I hould stand up a little straighter--to be proud of myself.

That was like a slap in the face. I awoke with a start.

I lay there feeling terrible. I didn't like that I felt so unresolved and that I had left my dream self just standing there by that bad lady, just waiting for the other bad guys to come.

I couldn't get back into the dream, so it helped to just visualise my dreamself just taking off, flying straight up in the air, leaving the lady just staring up into the sky worrying about what she would say when the others came.

----------


## Moonbeam

:Sad:  Bad dreams.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

When I don't feel satisfied with a dream because I woke up too soon, I usually lay there thinking about it. I think about what I would do if I were still in the dream as I fall back asleep and usually I fall back into the dream. It's too bad you didn't fall back into the dream, I really would like to know what happened, if you stayed there until the bad guys came or if you ran. What they did to you when they caught you. If they caught you if you ran agian...

----------


## packmania

Hmm, moral of the story... never trust old ladies.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Bad dreams.



 I know, huh. Last night's dream is also frustratingly bad....





> When I don't feel satisfied with a dream because I woke up too soon, I usually lay there thinking about it. I think about what I would do if I were still in the dream as I fall back asleep and usually I fall back into the dream. It's too bad you didn't fall back into the dream, I really would like to know what happened, if you stayed there until the bad guys came or if you ran. What they did to you when they caught you. If they caught you if you ran agian...



Oh, I love when I can get back into a dream on purpose. On the other hand, I hate when I keep returning to the same dream when I'm sick, and it is one of those awful monotonous icky feeling ones.





> Hmm, moral of the story... never trust old ladies.



Well...certainly not in that dream.... ::|: .

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I had a bunch of dreams. I didn't take notes so most are lost except for the last one. So I will start with that and see if I can go back and remember anything else.



*Last dream:*

I had been traveling. I remember at first being with my mom and younger sister. I can't remember this part very well.

BUt I remember there was a part where we split up. I was going to drive to see my older sister that has cancer. She was staying at a cabin that belonged to some friends of hers. The cabin was in the mountains above this small town.

I travelled for quite a while. I had the directions all written out on this piece of paper. I had only read the directions to the town. I was going to read the directions to the cabing after I got to town.

I finally pulled into town. I stopped at a little store for a break. Then I came back out and went to look at the directions...but I couldn't find the paper.

I look through the car. I keep seeing these big stacks of paper--so I keep looking through them. When I can't find it, I start to go through them again.

A guy who worked at the store sees my distress and asks if he can help me. He looks abour 19 or 20 years old and has shoulder lengh dark curly hair. I told him my problem. He starts helping me look.

As the time passes I keep getting more frustrated and I am almost to the point of tears.

I realise that I can't get a hold of my mom and sister because they are traveling and they don't have the directions with them. The only other set of directions is back home in thier empty house. I can't even ask anyone in this town for directions because I don't know the name of the friends that own the cabin.

The guy finally has to leave because we are not finding the paper.

I sit in the car and cry. I feel terrible. I want to see my sister so bad and know she is waiting for me and will be wondering why I'm not showing up.



*Dream fragment 1:*

I am in a video game doing some kind of quest.



*Dream fragment two:*

I am at my grandparetns house talking to my Aunt.


*Dream fragment 3:*

Being in a hotel room. Ordered fancy soap.


*Dream fragment 4:*

I am eating at a buffet and trying to decide what to eat. The buffet closes before I choose.

----------


## Twoshadows

GOAL:




(Haha...Once I get started I can't stop with these little sand messages.)
TS

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahaha I want to make a sand message. It would have to be in the grass somehow though.  ::?:  Emmm.

----------


## Adam

I want a sand message too lol x

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ahaha I want to make a sand message. It would have to be in the grass somehow though.  Emmm.



You can make messages out of just about anything....and just about anywhere.






> I want a sand message too lol x



Okay.... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Another:




TS

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, that last picture is great, it's like a place where a valley ends and a desert begins.

 It's its own ocean [with rock and sand for water, vegetation for ocean wave froth]

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I assume that's your dog? He looks so cute! 

Your dream about going to visit your sister seemed very stressful. I probably would have woken up and cried.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, that last picture is great, it's like a place where a valley ends and a desert begins.
> 
> It's its own ocean [with rock and sand for water, vegetation for ocean wave froth]



Ooo, I like your description. Makes me look at it a little differently.... :smiley: 





> I assume that's your dog? He looks so cute! 
> 
> Your dream about going to visit your sister seemed very stressful. I probably would have woken up and cried.



Yep...my wonderful dog is a great walking/hiking companion. It's so nice to have someone who loves hiking every bit as much as I do.... :smiley: .

And yes, obviously my feelings for my sister are coming through in my dreams. I'm sure I'll be having more.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I'm up early. I will record the only dream that I remember. Actually I think I had two. But I don't remember anything about one--except I'm almost positive that *Adam* was in it. But I don't remember any details.... :Sad: .

The second is also very brief. I remember looking out my back window and seeing a* bigfoot* in my yard. It was a tanish/orange color. It was hunched over apparently asleep against the garden swing. I couldn't see its face because of the way it was leaning. But I could see that it had dark colored hands.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

::o:  Bigfoot! And you didn't think it was a dream?!  I know you follow the bigfoot stuff, but I would have thought "hmm meg told me to dream of Bigfoot to induce a LD a little while ago, this must be a dream!" 

lol :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Bigfoot! And you didn't think it was a dream?! I know you follow the bigfoot stuff, but I would have thought "hmm meg told me to dream of Bigfoot to induce a LD a little while ago, this must be a dream!" 
> 
> lol :p



I know...

But guess what?? I did get an LD this morning.

And I completed both Tasks!

YEah, I had been awake since 3:00. I couldn't sleep. I started getting tired again at about 5:30, but I couldn't sleep because I was riding bikes with a freind at 6:00.

But afterwards I was tired and I went to sleep...and I had the lucid dream....which is the nicest birthday present I could have gotten myself. ::D: 


Lucid dream /Tasks:

I have vague memories of sitting on a chair at a round table and staring at the ground. I remember things being somewhat fuzzy. 

As I was looking, I suddenly realized that this was a dream. Everything still felt extremely fragile for a moment while I got myself fully immersed into the dream. And then, there I was.

I am unsure where this went from here. Several things happened in this dream, and I am trying to get them in the right order. I think at this time I stood up and looked around. I was in a big school auditorium. There was a small stage in the center of the room. It looked like a band was getting ready to come on and play. I could see other people (maybe 20) hanging out.

I suddenly remembered I had Tasks to do. I searched the crowd. There had to be a *DV member* in this crowd. I coldn't see anyone that I recognised. 

I then saw some band members coming out. I thought, "This will be so easy. I'll make sure *CoLd BlooDed* is the *guitarist*." But then the guitarist came out, and it was a guy with blond curly hair.

I was beginning to feel frustrated that the DV members weren't appearing. This was supposed to be something I was good at.

The next thing I remember was being in the air *spinning* around. It came to me that this is the first time that I had ever spun in a dream. I was glad I was doing it, because hopefully it would help me to stay lucid even longer.

After spinning. I started flying across the room, back and forth. I then decided that I should try the *Advanced Task of going through a portal*. There were no mirrors in the room, but I did see a dark dark spot (about 3 feet diameter) on one of the walls. I decided to aim for that spot.

I sped up and went feet first into that spot. I was successful. It _was_ a portal. All around me I could see more circles that I was going through. And the feeling was incredible.

I came out in another room. I had to do it again because it felt sooo good. So I started flying around the room and aimed for the dark spot that was on the wall in this room. The same thing happened. .....the continuing circles and that wonderful feeling.

I did this several times going from room to room just enjoying the experience, until I was back in the original auditorium. I looked at the walls. There were murals painted on the wall. Some were paintings from the Peter Pan movie. I could see one that showed *Neverland*.

I decided that I really wanted to go to Neverland. So I decided to make the painting of Neverland be my next portal. I flew again, feet first at the painting. I went through. There were no circles this time. I tried to make out Neverland. I wanted to be in the sky looking down at the island. I could see it. But the detail was so bad. It was like looking at a poorly done painting. I didn't have the feeling of actually being there. 

I suddenly decided that I had done enough with portals and that I really needed to try the DV member part of the Task now.

So when I came out back in to the auditorium, it was now filled with people sitting at tables. I decided that i would make myself confident and assume that this was a *DV reunion*.

I sat down next to a lady at one of the tables. She looked like she was dressed up to be in a movie. She had blue make-up all over her face and had what looked like a bleached blond wig. She also had glasses, and I believe she had a bright green shirt (or outfit) on. I didn't recognise who this was. But I realised that it could be any number of DV members under the costume.

So I sat next to her and asked, "Which DV member are you?"

She answered and said "*Clairity*."

I said "Hi Clairity, do you know what other DV members are here?"

She points to a table and says, "Well, that's *Gomer*, and that's *Ivan*."

I felt disappointed because those were not DV members that I knew.

Gomer then stands up and comes over to Clairity and for a moment I think he is about to flash her. But he doesn't get his pants down very far before he bursts out laughing like it's some inside joke.

Gomer then starts to take charge. He is holding a clip board and some raffle tickets. He then announces that everyone needs to get a raffle ticket if they haven't yet. They are only five dollars, but this is covering the cost of the reunion and everyone who has a ticket will be able to take home an audio recording of this event.

For a moment I feel a little insecure--I have no money with me. But then I realise again that this is just a dream. 

And at that moment I woke up.



Edit:

I just checked. There _are_ DV member named *Gomer and Ivan*...both are lurkers with no posts. Funny how I was able to pick actual names of Members. Although with a site this big, it's not _that_ great of a coincidence.

----------


## Adam

> *Dreams:*
> 
> I'm up early. I will record the only dream that I remember. Actually I think I had two. But I don't remember anything about one--except I'm almost positive that *Adam* was in it. But I don't remember any details.....
> 
> The second is also very brief. I remember looking out my back window and seeing a* bigfoot* in my yard. It was a tanish/orange color. It was hunched over apparently asleep against the garden swing. I couldn't see its face because of the way it was leaning. But I could see that it had dark colored hands.



As in me?  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> As in me?



Yep...the one and only AdamA.  ::D: 

Even though it's not much I will count it and add it to my DV member dreams.

----------


## oneironut

You've been living up to your user name with this habit of completing the tasks in pairs. Congratulations and happy birthday!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## Adam

> Yep...the one and only AdamA. 
> 
> Even though it's not much I will count it and add it to my DV member dreams.



haha awesome!! Thats 2 deams now I have been in from members here - will start to get a reputation for myself soon  :wink2:  lol

----------


## Twoshadows

> You've been living up to your user name with this habit of completing the tasks in pairs. Congratulations and happy birthday!



Thank you so much, oneironut... :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley: .

----------


## Adam

o0o0o0o its your birthday  ::D:  Many happy returns  ::D:  xx

----------


## Twoshadows

I remembered a few more dreams. I don't where in the night these fit. 


*Fragnemt 1:*

I was cleaning a house with *Ranma*.



*Fragment 2:*

My mom and bought a very small blue *truck* that looked a bit like a golf cart.



*Fragmant 3:*

My older sister was showing me her tan *hiking boots* and telling me that they needed to be washed.



*Fragment 4:*

 I followed my mom as she went to my *Jr High* to talk to my band teacher.  I wondered why I didn't recognise anyone, but then realised it has been mamy many years since I have been in Jr high. I did see my best friend's little sister and parents there.

----------


## Twoshadows

> o0o0o0o its your birthday  Many happy returns  xx



Hey Adam--thank you.... :smiley: !

----------


## Oneironaught

Oh, wow. Happy birthday  ::D: 

Wait, which day is your birthday? And where did the calander go? It looks like it's been replaced with "my posts". That sucks.

Edit - edit: Never mind, you can access the calendar by clicking on the cake icon. But yours isn't listed, meaning you've never entered your birth-date. Woman and their vanity...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Happy Birthday and congrats on completing both tasks for the month!

----------


## Moonbeam

::goodjob::  Wow way to do the tasks!  That was fun just reading about flying thru those portals!  And I can't wait until I see how Clairity reacts at her appearance!:p It seems like more than coincidence that you picked "Gomer" and "Ivan" as other DV members...those aren't really very common names.  Strange.  I have to admit that I, I'm sure along with many others herre, were reading anxiously to see who would show up!

And.... ::breakitdown::  Now I know why you're such a nice and all-around cool person!  You're a Cancer, the best sign!  I'm being totally objective in that statement.

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats on the Tasks! And Happy B-Day. I'd get you a gift, but i'm cheap at the moment:p

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Congrants on the task and Happy B-Day TS!!!! I wish ya the best!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, wow. Happy birthday 
> 
> Wait, which day is your birthday? And where did the calander go? It looks like it's been replaced with "my posts". That sucks.
> 
> Edit - edit: Never mind, you can access the calendar by clicking on the cake icon. But yours isn't listed, meaning you've never entered your birth-date. Woman and their vanity...



 Yeah, I have never entered my birth date. I wasn't going to mention it, but then when I did the Tasks on my birthday and thus ending my dry spell, I thought it was cool. Kind of a double celebration... ::breakitdown:: 





> Happy Birthday and congrats on completing both tasks for the month!



Thanks Meg!  :smiley: 





> Wow way to do the tasks! That was fun just reading about flying thru those portals! And I can't wait until I see how Clairity reacts at her appearance!:p It seems like more than coincidence that you picked "Gomer" and "Ivan" as other DV members...those aren't really very common names. Strange. I have to admit that I, I'm sure along with many others herre, were reading anxiously to see who would show up!
> 
> And.... Now I know why you're such a nice and all-around cool person! You're a Cancer, the best sign! I'm being totally objective in that statement.



Thanks Moonbeam. So you have a birthday soon too? I hope you can have a great LD for your birthday too.

Yeah, I think it's really cool that the names that ended up in the dream are real DV member names. I wonder how my mind managed that one.





> Congrats on the Tasks! And Happy B-Day. I'd get you a gift, but i'm cheap at the moment:p



Thanks Ranma! Just think of all your comments as "gifts". The comments and conversations are what make this place so enjoyable.





> Congrants on the task and Happy B-Day TS!!!! I wish ya the best!



Thanks Lucidbulbs!  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

The only dream I remember at the moment is one having to do with strange plants. 

Darn, I can't remember anything more than that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I took a little nap this afternoon and had another lucid dream in which I attempted the Task again.

Nap Lucid:

I know the dream was longer, but I'll start when I became lucid.

I was somewhere, and I suddenly needed to go home and it was going to be a very long walk. I decided that it would go a lot faster if I just flew. So I took off flying. I flew along for a moment at a height of about 6-8 feet off the ground.

Suddenly it hit me--if I'm flying, I must be dreaming. And--I'm lucid.

I decided that I really wanted to try the Task again to see what other Dream View Members I could find. So I started looking around for people. I flew a little higher so I would have a better view of the streets I was flying over.

At first I was seeing no one. Then I looked out in front of me and I saw a group of guys playing basket ball in the street.

I got excited becasue I just knew I was going to be able to make at least one of them be a DV member.

But as soon as I got close enough to start making out features and trying to decide if anyone looked familiar...I woke up... :Sad: .

Still it was a good feeling to be able to become lucid again... and so naturally. I really hope this means my dry spell is really over.

----------


## Moonbeam

I never have lucids during naps; or even dreams I remember.  Congrats on another lucid again so soon.

----------


## Man of Shred

I just had a nap too. And i see the lucid queen strikes again!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Just got back from a firework show....





> I just had a nap too. And i see the lucid queen strikes again!!!



Haha...but I hope you're right. I hope I can now be on a lucid streak. I seem to do that. Some months I have one LD after another. Then I'll go a whole month with maybe one.


Anyway, I wanted to mention something. I was thinking about my flying style in the last LD. It was definitely "Swimming" style flying--like breast stroke. I remember this pretty vividly. I don't really remember any "wind in the face", but I remember the feeling of gliding through the air.

I am wondering if I flew this way because I have been swimming a bunch lately--you know--gliding over the top of the water. There is something similar about swimming like that and flying.

I'm hoping that's what triggered the recently flying. If so, I'm going to make sure I keep the swimming up.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow TS, it really does seem as if your dry spell is over. 

When I fly in dreams, it reminds me of Superman lol, except I keep my arms at my side. When I want to go faster, I push my head out farther to pick up speed. I think its rather silly.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow TS, it really does seem as if your dry spell is over. 
> 
> When I fly in dreams, it reminds me of Superman lol, except I keep my arms at my side. When I want to go faster, I push my head out farther to pick up speed. I think its rather silly.



Oh, I sure hope my dry spell is over.

As far as flying I seem to go back and forth between "superman" and "swimming" styles. Swimming being more leisurely and superman being the fast way.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*
*
Dream 1:*

This was another* "School" themed dream*. Frustrating to the extreme.

I had three homework assignments due the next day. I started working on them in the evening at home. The first assignment I had to work on was for Social Studies. I had to write a paper about the Fifty States written in Benjamin Franklin style. I found the assignment very difficult.

The next was for Geometry. It had something to do with the radius of a circle...but it also had to do with drawing. I remembered the example that the teacher had given. I didn't like the style of face he had drawn. I wanted to do something much better. But for some reason, my face kept turning out exactly like the teachers.

The third assignment was also difficult, but I don't remember what it was exactly.

I got very tired so I decided to complete the assignments in the morning. I got up and realised that I wouldn't have time to finish them. I went to school and sat down against a wall of one of the buildings and tried to finish at least one of the assignments before the bell rang.

I never did finish any of the assignments before I woke up, even though I felt like I had been working on them forever. It was such a relief to wake up and realise that I didn't have to finish them.


*Dream 2:*

I was on a *trip* with a group of people . I think I was high school aged again.

We were riding together in a car--about 6 of us, with a lady as a chaperone.

We stopped in a grocery store. I saw some *bread sticks* that looked really good. They were each packages in a plastic tube which I thought was cool. There was a black guy standing next to me who worked there. I remember he was talking to me, but for some reason I couldn't understand a thing he said. I didn't want him to think I was rude. So I smiles a lot as he talked to me.

I went up to the front of the store to see the chaperone buying a box of *Rice Crispies* for us to share. I remember thinking, "She thinks that will be enough for the whole group??"


*Dream 3:*

I was *house hunting* with my mom. We went to this one house and started looking aound inside. It was nice, but fairly small. We went into the backyard. It had a small deck and a small strip a of back yard behind it. There were lots of trees shading it and it was actually very pretty, but I knew my mom wanted a bigger yard. I could see the yard of the house behind this one. It was very large and I could tell that the house was also huge. I told my mom that we should drive around and see if that house was for sale. 

Things transistion and I am still in the same area, but I am now with different people--"unknown friends"--a guy and a girl. I look out over this fence and see this huge castle being built. It looks like an attraction that belonged in a theme park. I was amazed. I saw a sign for it that said something about it being a *French Castle*. I could see horses in stables.

I started saying how absolutley cool this was. The guy I was with didn't seem impressed and said how he had been to one much cooler in some other big city. I then said, "Well if I were in LA or Las Vegas, I wouldn't look twice at this...but _here_...this is really great!


Things transistion again and I see that the castle is next to a mall. I am now walking down a main street. I suddenly see in front of me three guys dressed as *Darth Vaders*. I took one look and remembered my dream and started laughing really loud.

One of the Darth Vaders was walking toward me, and I thought of something really funny to do-- I walked to him and took his hand and kissed it. Then he took my hand and kissed it, too.

It just seemd very significantly funny to me.

But it didn't trigger lucidity.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... TS, after _that_ one Darth Vader dream, I'd at least expect you to think about your reality when he kissed you back... maybe he'll come back in another dream for you...

----------


## Moonbeam

Aha!  You're getting the food dreams too!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww... TS, after _that_ one Darth Vader dream, I'd at least expect you to think about your reality when he kissed you back... maybe he'll come back in another dream for you...



Ooo, I hope so. We kind of have a thing going now....:p.





> Aha! You're getting the food dreams too!



Apparently so. I hope one of these days it will cause me to becme lucid.

----------


## oneironut

> *Dreams:*
>  I never did finish any of the assignments before I woke up, even though I felt like I had been working on them forever. It was such a relief to wake up and realise that I didn't have to finish them.



It's always a great feeling to wake up from those dreams and realize I'm not in school anymore. I'm so relieved I don't mind realizing I'm not a teenager anymore, either.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## packmania

Hey TS Happy Birthday for the other day!  ::banana:: 

I have to say though your subconcious attraction to the dark side is a little disturbing!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey TS Happy Birthday for the other day! 
> 
> I have to say though your subconcious attraction to the dark side is a little disturbing!



Hey thanks, Packmania. :smiley: 

As far as my "subconcious attraction to the dark side" ...it's probably that "forbidden" thing that makes it seem attractive in my dreams. I mean, I really don't think that in real life I would ever feel that kind of attraction to a someone like Darth Vader... ::D: .



*Dream:*

And speaking of "forbidden things" I had a dream last night that I absolutely can't share.  ::shock:: 


Sorry.

----------


## EmilySian

> Hey thanks, Packmania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dream:*
> 
> And speaking of "forbidden things" I had a dream last night that I absolutely can't share. 
> 
> ...




I have dreams like that I just can't share with anyone!

----------


## Oneironaught

> And speaking of "forbidden things" I had a dream last night that I absolutely can't share. 
> 
> 
> Sorry.



You tease us just to pull out? You're disappointing your fans here. I have a lot of dreams that I can't share for various reasons but you don't see me teasing everybody with them.

I guess I'm forced to fill in the blanks on my own. I'm thinking something involving Darth Vader, Nerf Herders, Ewoks and an energized light saber. Correct me if I'm wrong  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, I have to guess the same as GH  :smiley:  And yeah, that's a horrible tease, you set it up so that we're all ready for a dream story and you just pull the plug on us. I guess I'll assume it certainly wasn't a G rated dream [if Darth Vader related].

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Because you've been intimate with Darth Vader twice in two different dreams, next time you dream about him you should say "Who's yo daddy?" before he gets a chance to say "I am your father." And as for the school dreams... you've sure been having a lot of them lately! Maybe you want to be in high school again!

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't mean to tease. This is just my only journal and I want to mention that I _did_ dream last night, and this way I will most likely remember what the dream was about.

But this is the kind of dream I can't share...believe me--it's _way_ better that I don't.

Alas, it wasn't about Darth Vader. I'd definitely share it if it was.... ::D: .

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Twoshadows;457116]But this is the kind of dream I can't share...believe me--it's _way_ better that I don't.
quote]

I have those dreams too.  

But I don't remember them if I don't share them with my friends...such a loss... :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah...I would think that most people have dreams that they don't feel confortable sharing. Or they at least edit them a little. And I probably could have done that. But now I won't.

I really really want a Lucid Dream tonight. I think I will go to bed really early...and try a WBTB....maybe even a WILD. I want to have my DV party dream. I want to see if I can get all of you there....or at least four or five. It would just be so cool.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hope I'm invited.  Better yet, I hope I remember it too.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hope I'm invited. Better yet, I hope I remember it too.



Of course you're invited. And anyone is welcome to dream share...if you know how. Wouldn't that be too cool.


*Dream:*

My last dream of the night was one that went on and on. It was really nice. I was back in *Sri Lanka* and staying with the same host family. I can't remember all the details but we did so many things in the dream. It seemed I was there for days.

A few details I remember are:

Hugging my host dad and telling him thank you for all that he had done for me in my first visit. I remember calling him "Appachi" and my mom, "Ammi".

I was worried that I didn't pack enough. I had one pair of shorts and two pairs of pants..but no dresses. [IRL -We lived in a rural part of Sri Lanka. I wore dresses every day because it was expected].

My host siblings were still the age they were when I lived there. It felt so good to see them again. I had missed them so much.

We ate a large meal. It didn't seem at all like the real thing. Lots of bread, and no rice or curry. I remember taking a bite of something awful that tasted like old dog food. Even though I spit it out I could taste it in my dream mouth for the next five minutes or more.

There was another exchange student living a few houses away. I wanted to meet him. [IRL I made very good friends with another American exchange student, and we have continued to remain friends. It's always fun to tell people that we met in Sri Lanka.  :smiley: ]


I'm going to find a pic of me in Sri Lanka and post it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here's one of me with my family and extended family. (The pic is not that clear because I just took a picture of a picture just now with my camera.)




TS

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That's a good dream [aside from the dog flavored food], it's good to have dreams based off of good memories.

And lucky~, I want to be a forgein exchange student too oneday, somewhere.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Here's one of me with my family and extended family.



Its a good thing I read the post before this about your dream. I saw the picture and you wrote with your family and I was like what???  :Confused:  :Confused:  i was so confused!

----------


## Moonbeam

Looks like everybody wears dresses there!

Pretty site.

----------


## The Cusp

Where was that waterfall picture taken?

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's a good dream [aside from the dog flavored food], it's good to have dreams based off of good memories.
> 
> And lucky~, I want to be a forgein exchange student too oneday, somewhere.



Yes, being an exchange student was one of the best most powerful experiences in my life. I wouldn't trade those experiences for anything. It made me feel closer to all people everywhere in the world. 

You wouldn't believe how personally I took that tsunami that killed all the people in Sri Lanka.  I had visited the areas that got hit the hardest. I could see the place clearly in my mind. I could visualize the families, the children...the loss.





> Its a good thing I read the post before this about your dream. I saw the picture and you wrote with your family and I was like what???  i was so confused!



Yeah, I guess I could have made that a little more clear. But I'm glad you got it. :smiley: 





> Looks like everybody wears dresses there!
> 
> Pretty site.



Yes, dresses everywhere. I played in the paddy fields with my siblings in dresses, went to school in dresses, rode an elephant in a dress, washed an elephant in a river in a dress...you name it I did it in a dress. Actually the word is "frock". We all wore "pretty frocks".... :smiley: 





> Where was that waterfall picture taken?



It was a place near *Ratnapura* in Sri Lanka. It was a great gemming area. Some of the relatives in the picture gemmed for a living. Before I left that area they gave me a big bag of little stones that they had collected out of the river. I had the best time when I got home picking through it saying, "Wow...here is a ruby....look--a blue sapphire!" It was very cool.

I've got more pictures I can share.

----------


## Snowy

Suddenly I feel very untravelled and have an urge to go to Sri Lanka  :tongue2: 
Maybe in a dream..

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm going to Pennsylvania in September... but not nearly as good as Sri Lanka!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Yes, being an exchange student was one of the best most powerful experiences in my life. I wouldn't trade those experiences for anything. It made me feel closer to all people everywhere in the world. 
> 
> You wouldn't believe how personally I took that tsunami that killed all the people in Sri Lanka. I had visited the areas that got hit the hardest. I could see the place clearly in my mind. I could visualize the families, the children...the loss.



 I would feel that way too if I were you, I mean, it feels so much personal once you make the bonds with them, it almost hurts to see that country ache in any way or form... Oh... now I'm starting to feel bad too. 

But yeah, the experiences there must have been priceless and on top of that wonderful. It's one thing to visit a country, it's another to be apart of it for an _n_ amount of time.

----------


## Oneironaught

When I watched that disaster on TV I couldn't help but have tears come to my eyes. And I never knew anyone there. I can only imagine how you feel about it, TS. It was such a terribly sad event.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Suddenly I feel very untravelled and have an urge to go to Sri Lanka 
> Maybe in a dream..



I love when I dream about Sri Lanka. I dreamed about it all the time when I first got back. But I still have dreams every few months or so. It seems each time I'm saying, "I'm _finally_ getting to come back here. This is so wonderful!!" (Need to remember --*dream sign*)

It's such a beautiful place to visit. When I filled out my application to be an exchange student, I was able to pick a few choices which they might or might not give you (my sister chose Scotland and they sent her to Brazil). Most of the other people applying were picking places in Europe (France being the top choice). I decided that I really wanted to go to some third world country that was as different from my own life as possible--somewhere that I would be less likely to get to on my own later in life. So I chose Sri Lanka. And they were able to find a family that they thought was a perfect match for me--and they were.





> I'm going to Pennsylvania in September... but not nearly as good as Sri Lanka!



But a lot safer. 

I would go back in a heartbeat if I had the money and it were safer. There were terrorist attacts while I was there, too, though. Once we were about to take a trip to see these ancient ruins, but there was a terrorist attack there the day before we went there and several people were killed. I still wanted to go, but my family didn't want to anymore.





> I would feel that way too if I were you, I mean, it feels so much personal once you make the bonds with them, it almost hurts to see that country ache in any way or form... Oh... now I'm starting to feel bad too. 
> 
> But yeah, the experiences there must have been priceless and on top of that wonderful. It's one thing to visit a country, it's another to be apart of it for an _n_ amount of time.



 Yeah, I got to see the country in a way that no tourists could ever see it. We lived in a very rural area where a lot of the people had never seen a white girl before. I was like a celebrity. Talk about weird...but kind of cool.

I got to go to school. I got to see how the family practiced Buddhism. I got to see the domestic helper beat my clothes into a rock when washing them. I got to eat rice and curry and cuttlefish and wild boar. I got to enjoy spending time with my siblings who mostly didn't speak English. We liked to catch lizards and fireflies. And so many other things.





> When I watched that disaster on TV I couldn't help but have tears come to my eyes. And I never knew anyone there. I can only imagine how you feel about it, TS. It was such a terribly sad event.



I know...It breaks my heart. I don't like to think about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm totally off topic...but I don't care... ::D: 

Here's another picture.



TS

----------


## The Cusp

Fantastic! I wish I had an elephant.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Can I just tell you how jealous I am of you! I want to be that close to an elephant in the wild! That's so awesome! That would definitely go on the list of best experiences of my life! Haha. 

Terrorist attacks? That's scary! I was thinking about studying abroad in Israel (because I'm Jewish and it just seemed right) but I have a penpal over there and he was telling me about the terrorist attacks. He said they weren't as bad as the US made them out to be, but it was still too scary for me!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Fantastic! I wish I had an elephant.



Me too. It was amazing. That was one thing that I had really looked forward to about going to Sri Lanka...I would get to see elephants up close. I knew a Sri Lankan guy and before I left to go to SL, he taught me some phrases in Sinhala. One first thing I made him teach me was "I want to ride that elephant".... ::D: .






> Can I just tell you how jealous I am of you! I want to be that close to an elephant in the wild! That's so awesome! That would definitely go on the list of best experiences of my life! Haha. 
> 
> Terrorist attacks? That's scary! I was thinking about studying abroad in Israel (because I'm Jewish and it just seemed right) but I have a penpal over there and he was telling me about the terrorist attacks. He said they weren't as bad as the US made them out to be, but it was still too scary for me!



Yeah, it would be scary to live somewhere that had terrorist attacks on a regular basis. But if I had to do it again, I would.

Studying in Israel sounds so cool. I know it might be somewhat dangerous...but so cool.....

The elephant in the picture wasn't wild. Most of the elephants on the island were work elephant--owned the same way people own horses here. My exchange student friend's family owned two. My family didn't own any. But I got to see elephants a lot just on the street or in the jungled areas working.

If you can see in the picture, the baby elephant is actually chained up. The two boys in the picture are washing it. I got to help. You can see the coconut husk in my hand that is used to to wash it.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:
*
I'm going to write up the last dream of the night first because it is the most vivid, and I don't want to lose it.

It is inspired by real life events. B was a family friend while I was growing up. She was a single lady about the age of my mom. She loved to go camping and hiking. Since she didn't have a family to go camping with she liked to take me camping with her. One of my best hiking trips ever was with B. We went to Mineral King CA and just took off hiking. We would get off trail, get lost, discover new places. It was totally my kind of hiking.

When I was 17, we went to Mammoth CA with her 15 year old nephew and his friend (also a real fun/funny expereince)--and I think that's what really inspired the dream most.


*Dream:*

I was in a mall or some shopping area. I was passing a McDonalds when I looked in and saw *my friend B* getting ready to leave. She had a *16 year old nephew* with her. I started to talk to her, but she said she needed to run into the restroom real quick.

After she went in the nephew took off. I followed him. I asked, "Shouldn't you wait and tell B where you are going?"

He said, "No--I'm taking off. I want to go home. I want to get back to World of Warcraft."

I followed him to their car in the parking lot. I got in the car with him. I felt I couldn't let him take off and just leave B stranded.

I started talking to him saying things like, "I know how much people can like WOW but surely you can leave that behind for a couple weeks for a trip like this.

I remember he had just got his driver's license and wasn't driving as well as I would have been comfortable with. I put on my seatbelt even though I hadn't planned on going very far with him.

I remember a ambulance coming up behind us, and I repremanded him a little for not pulling over sooner and making the ambulance have to slow down. He told me that ever since he had gotten his license that he practiced using his rear view mirror just so he could be ready for things like this. I decided to not make an issue over it.

I then talked to him again about the fact that he just couldn't leave B behind. She would have to get someone to come pick her up and that it woulld be expensive. And this would hurt her feelings terribly. Plus it was just palin inconsiderate and rude.

He seemed to be listening, but not saying anything.

I then changed the subject a little. I asked what places they had visited so far. He got a little excited and started telling me about this National Monument that they had visited that had old Native American ruins. He then told me how they had gone to Lake powell and went to the dam and had taken --

"A dam tour" I finished.

"Yeah--it was really cool", he finished.

I then asked him where they were now headed. He said "*Yellowstone*".

"_Yellowstone_??" I repeated. "You're going to _Yellowstone_ and you would rather play World of Warcraft?? Do you know what I would give to make a trip to Yellowstone right now??"

He started looking a little bad as I talked to him about how fantastically cool Yellowstone was. Finally he turned the car around and headed back to the McDonalds.

I was wondering what we would say as we walked from the parking lot toward the McDolnalds.

B was waiting there for us. She saw us together and gave a frustrated, but friendly smile. She said, "You guys could have told me you were going to go for a walk."

I decided not to day anything about him talking off. I decided that it was up to him if he wanted to say anything. 

We then said our goodbyes and I wished them a great trip to Yellowstone.




*Dream 2:*

A *DV Member dream* about....*Moonbeam*!

I don't remember a whole lot about this dream. I was in this house that was infested his spiders and other creepy-crawlies. I didn't have any bug spray but I had a bottle of bleach cleaner that I used to clean things. I figured the bleach would kill things if I sprayed them. Sure enough, it was doing the trick.

As I continued to try to clear the hosue of all these very scary and gross bugs, I looked and saw that *Moonbean* was there and also helping me kill and clean. I went up to her and said something like, "I'm so glad you're here. Thanks for helping me. This isn't something I really wanted to do alone."



*Dream 3:* 

Actually the first dream of the night--I'm mixing them all up today... ::?: .

This one had something to do with *boats* and living on the ocean. I don't remember a lot of details, but I remember a few images, the ocean at night, and setting something (some equipment) wrong.



*Dream 4 (fragment):*

This one might have actually been part of the nephew dream. But I was in a mall and I ran into my mom and aunt. She noticed that I had with me the purple purse that she had supposedly giving to me for Christmas. She told me that she had bought it at this mall.


*Other fragments:*

Something about clothes.

Something about a mountain range.

----------


## Snowy

You should write a book about your experience in Sri Lanka.

Hehe, that dream about all the creepy crawlies sounds like my everyday life here :p 
I shouldn't complain, when I was in Costa Rica if you went to the sink in the middle of the night sometimes cockroaches would jump out the plugs and start scuttling around. We also had some disconcertingly colourful (and large) spiders in the shower! 

Nevermind killing insects, it sounds like you spent half the night talking sense into a teenager - probably more difficult  :wink2:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, sorry I have not posted here for so long.  I've just been reading your dreams and the responses without making a contribution of my own.

That's so cool that you were an exchange student, I always wanted to do something like that.  Nothing better than seeing the world through programs in school, right?

I'm surprised, I've managed to keep my journal up to date for the last week of dreams (which has been pretty fruitful, actually).  I would've had a WILD this morning if I didn't force myself awake, I got that sleep paralysis and I was hearing things that weren't actually there.  So close.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, sorry I have not posted here for so long. I've just been reading your dreams and the responses without making a contribution of my own.



Thanks for the comments. I've missed them.... :smiley: .





> That's so cool that you were an exchange student, I always wanted to do something like that. Nothing better than seeing the world through programs in school, right?



I would say that is the best thing anyone could do. I can't even measure the things I learned by living there. My whole world changed. 





> I'm surprised, I've managed to keep my journal up to date for the last week of dreams (which has been pretty fruitful, actually). I would've had a WILD this morning if I didn't force myself awake, I got that sleep paralysis and I was hearing things that weren't actually there. So close.



Awesome job, CB!! What kinds of things did you hear?

Did you wake up on purpose because of the sleep paralysis?

I have never had SP yet. But I did have that scary WILD that I made myself wake up from.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hehe, that dream about all the creepy crawlies sounds like my everyday life here :p 
> I shouldn't complain, when I was in Costa Rica if you went to the sink in the middle of the night sometimes cockroaches would jump out the plugs and start scuttling around. We also had some disconcertingly colourful (and large) spiders in the shower!



Oh, I'll bet that in Costa Rica you had bugs. How neat that you got to spend time in Costa Rica. That is on my list of places I'd love to go. I'd love to see the wildlife. And I'm sure I would have a great time taking pictures of the bugs there.





> You should write a book about your experience in Sri Lanka.



I kept a journal while I was there. Filled a whole book. Right now it is packed in a box. BUt I do have a few journal entries I wrote up in another journal when I came back. I'll share a typical experience.

*Sri Lanka journal entry:*

"This is really funny. I was sitting outside the house with Shaminda and the twins. We had been playing badmitton or jump rope--I can't rmember which. But I stopped for a little break and was sitting on the wall by the driveway facing uphill. 

The kids were still playing, when this young man comes walking down the hill toward us. He suddenly spots me. I don't know if he was trying to impress me , but he got this macho look, trying to look all cool. The way he was walking completely changed. Then when he is about 10 or 15 feet away from me he suddenly slips in the gravel and almost falls.

I couldn't help myself but I started to laugh. The poor guy looked really embarrassed so I had to look the other way so he couldn't see me still laughing.

He passed me and I turned to watch him go down the hill. He turned and looked back at me with an embarrassed smile. When he was gone Shaminda (my 10 year old brother) and I looked at each other and busted up laughing. And the twins joined in.

As a coincidence that same day we passed by him several times walking. I would start to crack up...and so would the man. When we'd passed him, Shaminda and I would look at each other and say "Miniha" ("man" in Sinhala) and then start giggling all over again."


*End of journal entry.*

Not that that was extremely eventful, but I recorded it to show how my little brother and I interacted. And how we didn't have to speak the same language to communicate and have fun.

----------


## Moonbeam

I commented on your dream about me in our DV member dream-journal.  If anyone is psychic, it's you.

I wish I had your recall.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I wish my family owned an elephant. That's even better than seeing it in the wild because you can play with him everyday! 

*pictures herself riding down the street on the back of an elephant*  ::dreaming::

----------


## Twoshadows

> I commented on your dream about me in our DV member dream-journal. If anyone is psychic, it's you.
> 
> I wish I had your recall.



Thanks, Moonbeam.

Strangly I did not recall any dreams from last night.

I think it would be cool to be psychic... ::rolleyes:: .





> I wish my family owned an elephant. That's even better than seeing it in the wild because you can play with him everyday! 
> 
> *pictures herself riding down the street on the back of an elephant*



Yeah...I was envious of my friend's family that owned the elephants.

I have a picture somewhere of me riding an elephant in Sri Lanka...but I don't know where it got put. I had taken some of my favorite pictures out of my photo album to use for something and they never got put back..... :Sad: .

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...I just had a long lucid dream in which I did the Task of the Month again, plus several old ones.

I had awakened at 5:00 I laid in bed about 20 minutes. Then I got on DV for about 45 minutes (looked at old Task of the month) and then went back to bed. I laid there for a little bit wondering if I would go back to sleep. As I felt myself started getting really tired, I made myself open my eyes and glance at the time--6:32.

The first part of the dream that I remember is being with my two little neices. They had had a birthday party, and things were still decorated. I was talking to one of the neices (K) and she was telling me about how the party theme was Pirates and how fun it had been.

I then remember picking her up and jumpin with her, and at the top throwing her up a bit and catching her, then both of us would land on the floor. She loved it and I remember noticing how I could keep doing this and not get tired (Missed the dream sign this first time).

Then I set her down and started doing *back flips*. I remember being amazed that I was doing such good backflips and I wasn't even on a trampoline. Then I started doing front flips and I noticed how good they made me feel to do them

Then it hit me. This was a dream-- I loved doing *dream flips* because they make me feel so good.

As soon as I realised that I was dreaming I decided I wanted to do the DV Member Task again to see if I could get more DV members to show up. 

This first transistion is a bit fuzzy. I think I started looking through the house for DV members. I didn't find any. I then decided to head out into the backyard so I could try the "Pet" task from last month that I had never gotten a chance to try.

I walked through the back room next to a sick looking Vietnamese guy huddled in a yellow blanket. I opened the door and went into the yard. It was my yard form my LA house. 

I saw both my current dog and cat there. I started with my dog. "Hey boy, what do you think of me, huh? I need you to talk to me. DO you like me? Tell me what you think." But he kept sniffing at something in the grass and wouldn't even acknowlege my presence.

I looked and now saw my cat just a few feet away. I asked her the same questions. But like my dog, she seemed more interested in something in the grass than in answering my questions. So I thought about trying another Task before I woke up. 

The Fire Task. I had to do the fire task. I looked around for a fire. There wasn't a fire in my yard. But as I looked over the fence toward my neighbors' yard, I could see smoke and I knew that there was a fire there.

I flew up and over the fence into my neighbors' yard. I landed on the grass. The yard looked just like I remember the Franko's yard to look. They had been the neighbors that I grew up by. I walked under their big tree. I could see the Frankos on the patio. I told them I needed to borrow their fire for a moment. 

As I got to the far side of the yard I could see a small campfire. It wasn't very big, and I didn't know if it would actually count as walking "through" fire. but I was just doing this for fun anyway since it was now a new month with a new task.

I looked down at the fire and took small step and and walked over the fire. Since it was only about 2 feet across, I could only step twice--once with each foot.

I had wondered if the fire would feel hot...or if it would just seem like I was walking on normal ground. Well, as soon as I put my bare foot on the coals, I relalised that this was going to be harder than I thought because the coals were actually very hot and burning the bottom of my foot.

Still, I walked though. Even though it hurt, it seemed a bit anticlimatic. So I turned around and did it again. It still hurt. I decided that I would keep trying until I could control it and make it so it didn't feel hot to me anymore. On about the fifth time through the fire, I felt that I had achieved that.

I started walking across the yard back toward my own yard again. Suddenly the neighbors dog ran up to me not looking very friendly [the real Frankos had a dog that scared me as a child]. I decided that it was time to fly.

I remember wondering what the Frankos must be thinking of my strange visit to their backyard, but then remembered that they were my dream characters and weren't actually thinking anything.

In my own backyard I saw two large white and brown dogs. I chased them out the side gate.

I was still not satisfied with my attempt to find DV members so I tried again. I walked around (somewhere near the yard I think) calling out for DV members. I saw this group of people. I asked again if there were any DV memberd present. 

Finally this teenage guy walks toward me from the crowd with his arm up. He said, "I'm a DV member. 

I said, "Great, what's your username?"

He answered, "*T-Arizona*"

I said, "Cool, I think I'll remember that one."

Then two more guys walked out. One of the boys had two heads, one looked normal, the other had no neck. He told me his username. It was something cool sounding with two words and started with an "S".

Then the third boy told me his name...which I have also forgotten by now.

After that I decided to go look some more. I really wanted to find DV members that I knew. I walked inside a building and decided to call out for certain members. I decided to start with *Oneironaut*.

So I walked through this crowded building calling out for Onieronaut. Several times I could see black guys that from a distance looked like the right guy. But each time as I got close I could see that I had the wrong guy.

I finally decided to try another name. This time I called out for* CoLd BlooDed*. I walked through what now looked like a school building. I called and called, but still got no matches. I even tried CB's real name to see if that made a difference. But it didn't.

I finally ended up in a hallway by the doors to the outside. There was a group of students there waiting for the bell to ring and for school to get out. There was some teacher by the doors reminding the students to wear their bicycle helmets. The students all repeated a chant about helmets.

Finally the doors opened. At this point I decided that I wasn't having any luck with finding DV members, so I decided to try another of the older Tasks that I had never gotten done. I decided to do the "Snowman" Task.

As luck would have it, I walked out of the school and into a snow covered park. There were at least five snowmen in the park. At this point I was also suddenly with my childhood best friend M. I looked at the snowmen and wondered how hard it would be to bring them to life. I decided just to look at them with the expectation that they would just start moving. And sure enough, the one closest to me started twitching. Then it turned so it was facing me, and then started moving toward me. It was smiling, and I felt no fear that it would suddenly become evil and attack me.

I looked around and saw at least four other snowmen now moving in my direction. When the closest one got to me, I decided that I wanted to go flying with it. I told it to turn around so I could climb on its back. 

After I was on its back I told it to fly. As we took off in the air, I remembered my friend that I had left behind. I knew she was only a DC, but I just felt the need to be polite, so I called back to her to get on the next snowman and to follow me.

At first I felt cold being on the snowman and flying through a winter sky. But I remembered how I had been successful in changing the temperature in past LDs. I told myself that I would no longer feel the cold since it was just my good imagination making it cold in the first place.

Gradually the snowman started feeling warm beneath me, and the air became just cool and not cold. It was perfect.

Then suddenly it was night. We were flying low and past buildings that were all covered with Christmas lights. I remember a building that looked like a City Hall that was just beautiful. We flew so close I could almost touch the lights.


There is a transition here that I don't remember.

But the next thing I remember is that I am back in a building looking for DV members. I believe it was an arcade. I could see out the window that it was still dark outside and I could see Christmas lights.

There were no DV members in the arcade, so I walked into the next room. There was a long skinny swimming pool there, the kind that makes a current that people can just stay in the same spot and swim against it..

I looked down in the pool to see if anyone I recognised that there. But I saw this man--he was bald and scarred and was very white. It disturbed me, and I suddenly felt myself start to wake up. Instead of fighting against that and staying in my dream, I suddenly realised that I had dreamed such a long LD that it would actually be a really good idea to wake up at this point and see if I could remember all of it.

So I let myself wake up.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, that's incredible.  I'm sorry for being so elusive, but I guess it's in the nature of my dream self.  I mean, he DID just escape a terrorist bombing at his school.  :p

But great job... that's an insanely long LD.  Did it take you a long time to piece everything together or was it there as soon as you woke up?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, that's incredible. I'm sorry for being so elusive, but I guess it's in the nature of my dream self. I mean, he DID just escape a terrorist bombing at his school. :p



Yeah, I haven't had a lot of luck with you showing up in dreams lately. Oneironaut didn't show either. :Sad: 

But I did get the deformed two headed DV member.... ::D: 

BUt yeah, a guess a terrorist attack might slow you down.






> But great job... that's an insanely long LD. Did it take you a long time to piece everything together or was it there as soon as you woke up?



Thanks.

Well, I did what I usually do when I wake up from a dream like this. I laid in bed without opening my eyes for a couple of minutes. I backtrack the dream some and try to find a starting point.

Then I grab a paper and pencil and I start writing things down. I leave gaps and fill then in as I remember. I squeeze in more details as they come. But it is still in note format. 

For example --from my notes:

"With neices, bouncing K, Bday party, Pirates.
Doing backflips, frontflips. Dreaming!
Look for Dv Member, crowds, guy in blanket.
LA backyard, saw dog cat, didn't talk."

And that is ususally enough for me to write. Then I rush to the computer if I have time and then I write it out in full sentences with all the detail that I can remember.

There may be thing I leave out. But I feel that I get pretty close.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

WOW. What an awesome dream. ..Flying on a snowman. That's so surreal and original..must have been amazing to experience! Nice going, TS, even though you couldn't get us to show up.





> Wow, that's incredible. I'm sorry for being so elusive, but I guess it's in the nature of my dream self. I mean, he DID just escape a terrorist bombing at his school. :p



Now _that_ is freaky. TS just told me about her LD, in a pm, and asked "Where were you?!"
I told her that I was being framed for mass murder, at a school, in my dream last night, and that I'd be posting it soon (which I will). Then I read her dream, and your reply, and...wow. Haha. Hell of a coincidence.  ::shock::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, that is weird.

Looks like we're connected, O... you can't get rid of me now.

Muahahahaha.

----------


## Oneironaught

Great dream, TS. You were really on the ball in that one. Now I'm jealous.

----------


## Twoshadows

> WOW. What an awesome dream. ..Flying on a snowman. That's so surreal and original..must have been amazing to experience! Nice going, TS, even though you couldn't get us to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Now _that_ is freaky. TS just told me about her LD, in a pm, and asked "Where were you?!"
> I told her that I was being framed for mass murder, at a school, in my dream last night, and that I'd be posting it soon (which I will). Then I read her dream, and your reply, and...wow. Haha. Hell of a coincidence.



Thank you-- that was an amzing experience. I loved the night flight past all the christmas lights. Very cool. I want to do that again in an LD. In fact I want to have another LD just like that one--full of adventure and Tasks. I'll keep trying for that.

And that is interesting about yours and CB's dreams and the way you shared them with me.







> Wow, that is weird.
> 
> Looks like we're connected, O... you can't get rid of me now.
> 
> Muahahahaha.



Good, I hope this means next time you *both* show up! 

(And I don't care if you come as conjointed twins. Maybe the next two headed DV member in my dreams will be you guys.... ::D: )







> Great dream, TS. You were really on the ball in that one. Now I'm jealous.



Thanks GH. That could very well be my longest and most eventful LD ever. I think being so determined to do tasks kept me in the dream longer.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Impending disaster.

I'm at a store buying cases of water.

Something bad and really awful is coming.

----------


## Man of Shred

damn your LD's are phenomenal. i wonder why i can't get lucid :Sad:

----------


## EmilySian

ooo I've had a really similar dream to the fire task one before!  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I agree with Ranma about your LDs being phenomenal! I was captivated by the entire thing! I'm envious of your LD skills...

----------


## Twoshadows

> damn your LD's are phenomenal. i wonder why i can't get lucid



Well thanks, Ranma!!  ::content:: 

I'm sorry you haven't been able to get lucid much lately. I had a pretty long dry spell too, so I know how tough it is to just wait and wait and wonder if you are ever going to get lucid again. But I think if you just stick it out, you'll be having good LDs again.





> ooo I've had a really similar dream to the fire task one before!



Cool, did you post it where we can read it?





> I agree with Ranma about your LDs being phenomenal! I was captivated by the entire thing! I'm envious of your LD skills...



And thank you Meg! Having the Tasks to do is very motivational. My longest LDs are mostly the ones in which I am trying to do the Tasks. It's like I don't want to stop until I get them all done.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream(s):*

I had a bunch of dreams, but they all kind of blend together.

There was something about *Calico Ghost Town*. And I was talking to this man who worked there. Something complicated was going on.

The part I remember best was either at the end of this dream or the end of another dream--but it was what I was dreaming of when I woke up this morning.

I was at the *ocean* in the shallow water by the beach. I suddenly remember being dragged out into the ocean by the current.

I remember telling myself not to panic. That it was probably a rip current. I would just start swimming parallell to the shore, that way I might have a chance of getting out of the current and not be swept so far out that I would have trouble getting back.

Then suddenly I looked out in to the ocean and saw this huge wave forming. I could see that it was an enourmous *tidal wave*. It had to be a couple hundred feet high.

I then realised why I was being swept out into the ocean. There was nothing I could do now. I could see the huge wave getting closer ...and also getting closer to breaking. I knew I would die if the wave broke and crashed on me. My only hope was swimming quickly toward the wave and trying to swim through it to the back side.

I finally go the the base and swam into it. I came out to what I thought would be the other side. Instead I could see that I was in this hollow place inside the wave. It made sense to me in the dream what this was ...kind of an "eye of the storm" concept.

I just hoped that it would stay hollow and remain a safe place for me to stay until this was all over.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i hate it when dreams blend together! the wave sounds really scary!

----------


## Twoshadows

> the wave sounds really scary!



 
It kind of was. There was this overall feel of disaster--which is never pleasant. Plus the helpless feeling of being swept back into the ocean and seeing this wave about to crash on me...no, not really fun. I used to have giant wave dreams all the time as a kid when I lived close to the ocean, but this was the hugest wave I've ever dreamed about.



*Dream 1:*

I had moved into this house. I remember finding out that a *ghost* lived in this house. The ghost was a lady ahd she wore a dress and glowed gold. I don't remember much of this dream exept that I remember feeling frightened at one point and going into my older sister's room to spend the rest of the night there.


*Dream 2 :*

I remember a fragment of trying to clean something that was covered with *black widow* webs. Then as I reached my hand back, one ran out toward my hand. It started me. I had a vacuum in my other hand and i was tempted to just vacuum up the BW, but I didn't want it then in the vacuum.

Then my mom pointed out some black widows that were in an orange tree.


*Dream 3:*

I just remember being in an *outdoor shopping mall*. In the center plaza area there was this *ride*. It was the kind where cars hang down and it spins in a circle. I got on. As it spun the cars went out a very long ways. I was suddenly worried that the cars would runinto the buildings--but I thought, "Why would someone build a ride that collided into the surrounding buildings.?"

I enjoyed the smoothness of the ride...how wonderfully it felt to glide around in this huge circle.

But then at somepoint it did get too close to the buildings. The ropes attached to the cars were getting tanlged on some posts. The ride stopped for a while, and I sat in my car. Finally it started up again, and I enjoyed the wind in my face again.


*Dream 4:*

I was looking at *Easter cards* with my mom.

I know there was more to this dream.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ooh some creepy first couple of dreams. I usually find that when I have a creepy/scary dream it's because my day didn't go well or something.  :Sad: 

Your third one reminds me of a dream I had where I was in some ride that consisted of one box that flew up and twirled around at high speeds... I remember trying to hold on for dear life and always having that feeling of falling!  ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ooh some creepy first couple of dreams. I usually find that when I have a creepy/scary dream it's because my day didn't go well or something.



Sometimes it's like that, but I can't think of anything bad that would have triggerd those particular dreams.



*Dream 1:*

Long, involved, yet mostly forgotten dream about fighting *vampires*. I remember I was physically fighting a lot. I remember actually being in some *pain*.



*Dream 2:*

I was driving down a *freeway*. This probably was part of a longer dream that I don't remember. But I do remember seeing some strange looking cats on the freeway onramp. I also remember I didn't like the shoes I was wearing because my foot kept slipping off the pedals, and I felt like I didn't have good control of the car.



*Dream 3:*

I had pulled into this shopping center. There was a hardware store. I suddenly realised that I was riding my* bike*. I had no chain to lock up. I was unsure what to do. Then a guy I was with pulled off the handle bars and took them into the store with us, as if that's what you're always supposed to do when you don't have a lock.

I went looking for things I knew I was suppose dto buy. But I could only remember that I needed cold medicine. I couldn't find any. When I finally askked, they told me they didn't carry it--that I would have to go next door to Safeway to get some.



*Dream 4:*

I was in *England*, I think I was supposed to be an exchange student.

I remember standing on a concrete pad by the ocean. I looked to my left and I could see a beach beyond a building. I walked to the edge of the concrete pad and the building. I could see that the *beach* was just beyond the other side of the buildig, but I couldn't get ot it without jumping into some really black deep looking water..or by walking all the way aroudn the big building.

I was then with my best freind and her English boyfreind. I think I was supposed to be staying with his family. I told them that I really wanted to go to the beach. 

He said that we weren't allowed to go to the beach. 

I said, "This will only take a few minutes--I just want to take a few pictures."

But he said that we couldn't.

I remember feeling upset, and thinking that being an exchange student was going to be really difficult now. I was used to being quite independant.

Then I looked back out into the ocean and I could see a large wave forming.

I knew that a *tsunami* was coming. I realised that it was a good thing that I wasn't on the beach. I ran to the back of the builing and pressed myself against it. I hoped that this would be good enough protection. I could then feel the whole building shake as the huge wave hit it. I wondered it the building was going to hold.


*Dream 5:*

I was in someone's house. I seemed to be waiting for someone. I was in den-type room. I was on a couch. I looked beside my and saw these little Darth Vader toys in a little case. There were Darth Vaders of every color. I took them out and layed them side by side on my lap taking a closer look at them.

Then this guy came in and we start making out. I did it for a while, then I started to get this feeling that I was doing something wrong. I tried to pinpoint what it was--was it who it was..or what we were doing?



Comment:

I think it's funny that the last dream had both "Darth Vader" and "making out" as themes. :p

----------


## Oneironaught

::chuckle::

----------


## The Cusp

> I think it's funny that the last dream had both "Darth Vader" and "making out" as themes. :p



I hear tell women find power attractive.  Darth Vader certainly is powerful.

I can totally picture you as buffy the vampire slayer in that first dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

What's the attraction to Darth Vadar?:p

----------


## Twoshadows

> 



Oh my gosh, GH, that was funny.... ::lmao:: 






> I hear tell women find power attractive. Darth Vader certainly is powerful.



Perhaps...but I'm not sure why my dream mind keeps bringing this up. Power may be attractive...but Evil is kind of a big turn off for me.






> I can totally picture you as buffy the vampire slayer in that first dream.



Haha...

Can I just admit here that is _was_ actually a Buffy-inspired dream.  ::teeth::  

Years ago my sister got me into Buffy and gave me all the DVDs as birthday and Christmas presents. Anyway last night I watched a few episodes before bed. And it totally stayed with me. I know I dreamed about it the whole first part of the night. I just forgot the details by morning.





> What's the attraction to Darth Vadar?:p



As previously stated, I'm really not sure. But if I don't start recognising that dream sign, I'll start getting upset. I've had enough dreams with that theme that I'd better start "getting it".

Also tsunamis....ever since I mentioned the Sri Lankan tsunami, I have had these tsunami/tidal wave dreams. Next time I see a tsunami, I'd better jump up and fly away....meaning, I'd better be LUCID.

----------


## Oneironaught

Awww, every one's picking on TS now. I hope is isn't all because of the way Darth's helmet is, umm, shaped. Oh, God, I hope that's not why.

*Takes cover*

Alright, I'm done teasing you. Time to get serious ( ::lmao::  )... OK, really this time... Starting... NOW:





> As previously stated, I'm really not sure. But if I don't start recognising that dream sign, I'll start getting upset. I've had enough dreams with that theme that I'd better start "getting it".



Don't be so hard on yourself. You'll get it soon.





> Also tsunamis....ever since I mentioned the Sri Lankan tsunami, I have had these tsunami/tidal wave dreams.



I noticed that tie-in as well.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Awww, every one's picking on TS now. I hope is isn't all because of the way Darth's helmet is, umm, shaped. Oh, God, I hope that's not why.
> 
> *Takes cover*
> 
> Alright, I'm done teasing you. Time to get serious ( )... OK, really this time... Starting... NOW:
>  .



 
It's okay, GH... It's actually really funny to me. I mean, where else but dreams will I ever get the chance to be intimate with Darth Vader... ::D: . I mean, hey..I might as well enjoy it. :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

*shakes her head*

Lord! If you can hear me... please! Please, no more Darth Vadar dreams!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Please, no more Darth Vadar dreams!!



Well, you're in luck. I didn't...

I didn't take notes last nights so I'm going to have to sort out my long night of dreams as I go.

*Dream 1:*

This one was interesting. I was playing *World of Warcraft*. But what seemed interesting was that I felt I kept drifting in and out of sleep while I was dreaming. I kept saying to myself, , "Wow, I'm awake now."--yet I was still seeing the last scene I had in the dream. Then I would get immersed back in the dream. Then the same thing would happen gain. I never felt it was quite right for full lucidity, even though I was fairly conscious.




*Dream 2:*

I remember walking down the street with a freind looking for another *friend's house*. Suddenly the friend that I was with told me that I was stnding right by it. I felt strange that I hadn't recognised it. But as soon as I took a good look, it was suddenly familiar.

I went in and talked to my friend's parents. My friend was no longer living at home. It had been years since I had been intheir home. Her parents were showing me around and all the changes they had made sine I had been there.

The one thing I remember is that they had a pond in their backyard that had these young *crocodiles* in it that were about two feet long. I remember being fascinated by them.

[This dream--excpet for the crocodiles--was inspired by my visit to their house last fall when I was in LA.]




*Dream 3:*

This dream went on forever.

I was on a *hiking trip.* I was with a group of people. We were hiking in a place like the Grand Canyon, but eventually the trail reached the ocean.

I remember I had a walking stick with me. 

I also remember coming across a bunch of *bears*. The bears were walking down the trail in single file right next to us. I remember being afraid that they would suddenly attack because we were in their personal space.

When we got to the beach we had to go through populated area. There was some kind of fair thing going on.


This dream is weird because I remember repeating it again. I started the hike over, but with different people. The bears were still there and freaking me out. We came down to the same area by the ocean.

Then--I started the hike all over again--and this was a looong hike, too. This is why the dream felt like it took all night.

At the end of this one, when I got to the fair, I found a place where the trail continued. I had to climb up a very steep sandy bank. There were people following me. I was having trouble getting up the very steep bank. I was trying to grab hold of a pipe, but then the pipe came loose and I came tumbling down, knocking several people down with me. I felt very embarrassed.

And that's all I remember of that dream.



*Dream 4:*

I was with someone that was looking for *college housing*. I think I was with a group of boys and a group of girls. We found the boys' housing first. It looked like a man had already moving in and wa taking up almost all the space. I told the boys that they would have to tell the man to move some of his things so they would have a plae to put their stuff.

Then we went to the girls' housing. It was like a big trailor. I was surprised to see all the beds in the living room, until I reailsed that there were no bedrooms in this place.

I was then talking to a man (maybe the man from the boy's place). He was telling me how he was getting ready for this wedding. He said that a family member was marrying this famous guy. I later found out that it was his dad. The wedding was kind of hush hush because it was a gay marriage.

Then he started making these huge balloon/ball things. He gave me one and I blew it up way too big (about the size of half a room), and it split on the side. He then had to show me how big to blow them up--which was much smaller.

Odd dream with no purpose.....


But oh well, it felt like I was dreaming the entire night.

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes:

Dream 1:

WOW

Dream 2:

Grandparents, earthboxes, trailor, K, cantalope, pasture
remeniscing, J, parents, pasture, email, friends, S F, ocean, sea anenomes, wave.

Dream3:

Indian guy, pictures, hiding, walking.

----------


## oneironut

> Dream 1:
> 
> WOW



Heh, another addict is born. :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Heh, another addict is born. :p



Does it make it any better that I play with a group and don't ever play alone?

It's...like...social... ::rolleyes:: .

Do you play?

----------


## oneironut

> Does it make it any better that I play with a group and don't ever play alone?
> 
> It's...like...social....
> 
> Do you play?



Haha, all it means is you have a support group...

I've been tempted, but I don't play WoW. I just don't believe in paying monthly fees for a game. And with my living/working situation, the addiction would destroy me utterly.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I've never really been one to play games like that. I enjoy the people I play with more than the game itself. We were actually going to start up a good old fashioned game of Dungeons and Dragons. But this turned out to be easier.

But yeah, I've seen how some people's game addictions have kind of ruined their lives.

I'm addicted to DV more than any game.

Maybe _that's_ the scary thing.... ::shock:: .

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I'll start with the last dream of the night because it was a DV member dream.

And this time is was *Oneironaught*.

It came towards the end of a longer dream, but I don't really remember much of it. It may have been the one where I am about to play in the band and I am sitting with old friends from high school. But I really wanted to sit by A because I had a big crush on him. Anyway, I was able to get my chair in so I was next to him. And then the dream moved on..

I was with another friend, and we walked into this building. There were lots of long table in this building--reminded me of the pictures that GH posted of the wood carving convention, except there was nothing on the tables.

But sure enough as I walked by a table I saw GH. We talked for a while (about what, I don't remember). I remember thinking that he was quite good looking.

Then for some reason I had to go do something else (don't remember what). When I was done, I wanted to go back and talk with GH some more. But then I suddenly looked down at what I was wearing and I had on this huge old T-shirt. It was not flattering in the least.

I had a bag of clothes with me--so I ran outside and found a deserted area. I looked in my bag but the only thing that fit was a bright orange T-shirt. But I figured that it was better than the huge one, so I quickly pulled off the big one and slipped the orange one on.

Then I went back in to see GH. I walked up to his table and was just starting to ask him a question--

--but my phone rang and woke me up.... :Sad: 

There are more dreams I'll try to get to them soon....

----------


## Twoshadows

I also had a dream at the beginning of the night that I don't remember well.

But I do remember that I was emailing with *oneironut*, and we were talking about Harry Potter.





*Middle of the night dream 1:*

I also remember a dream where our town was getting a make-over. They covered the walls of every building with these black and white pictures. It reminded me of those velvet posters kids can buy and color with markers.

In fact, that was what we were suppoosed to do with these pictures that covered the walls. By each wall there was a basket of flourescent markers for people to color when they wanted. The goal was to get all the walls colored, then they would shine black lights on it.

I saw a wall that was completed and had the black lights on it. It had this very cool 3D look to it. I was excited to see what the whole town would look like when this was finished.

I also saw that the inside of the hallway that I lived in was also ready to color.

*MOTN Dream 2:*

I was with a friend and we had made treats to sell at a bake sale. The treats were fancy and looked like they were made out of clay...but they were edible.

*MOTN dream 3:*

The disturbing dream of the night. I was with my good friend...in a bathtub.  ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaught

Now I feel special...





> But sure enough as I walked by a table I saw GH. We talked for a while (about what, I don't remember). I remember thinking that he was quite good looking.



It's about time some one here thinks I'm good-looking. Even if it was only a dream, it still made me smile  :smiley: 





> Then for some reason I had to go do something else (don't remember what). When I was done, I wanted to go back and talk with GH some more. But then I suddenly looked down at what I was wearing and I had on this huge old T-shirt. It was not flattering in the least.



I don't care what you're wearing. I'll talk to you anytime.

----------


## Adam

> *Dream 4:*
> 
> I was in *England*, I think I was supposed to be an exchange student.
> 
> I remember standing on a concrete pad by the ocean. I looked to my left and I could see a beach beyond a building. I walked to the edge of the concrete pad and the building. I could see that the *beach* was just beyond the other side of the buildig, but I couldn't get ot it without jumping into some really black deep looking water..or by walking all the way aroudn the big building.
> 
> I was then with my best freind and her English boyfreind. I think I was supposed to be staying with his family. I told them that I really wanted to go to the beach. 
> 
> He said that we weren't allowed to go to the beach. 
> ...



You mean you came to England and the beach and you didn't find me  :Sad:

----------


## oneironut

> But I do remember that I was emailing with *oneironut*, and we were talking about Harry Potter.



Yeah, that's swell...but was I good looking? :p

----------


## Man of Shred

harry potter? it'a about time i see the latest movie:p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Now I feel special...
> 
> 
> It's about time some one here thinks I'm good-looking. Even if it was only a dream, it still made me smile 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you're wearing. I'll talk to you anytime.



Thanks... I seem to have this happen to me in certain dreams. The last time I dreamed of Oneironaut was was also wearing a big T shirt--and I'm thinking it is because that's what I sleep in and actually currently wearing. Plus, meeting someone for the first time that you have talked to a lot is actually a tad stressful...so that's also part of it.

Anyway, glad it made you smile.... :smiley: 









> You mean you came to England and the beach and you didn't find me



I'm actually wondering if you're the one that inspired that dream. It would make sense that you did. Yeah, it's too bad that you weren't there.







> Yeah, that's swell...but was I good looking? :p



Well, your emails were very nice looking... ::D: . I'm wondering if I dreamed about you because I had looked at your picture that you posted. Pictures often trigger dreams. Even if I didn't actully see you in the dream...







> harry potter? it'a about time i see the latest movie:p



Yeah, you should. I liked it. I also was reading HP book 6 before bed and it triggerd another HP dream last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another Lucid Dream alst night...

*7-20-07*


I was having an interesitng dream in which I was friends with the *vampire* world--or at least one very large extended vampire family.

In the dream I was had planned this meeting where I was introducing all my regular freinds to the vampire friends. My introductions seemed to be taking forever (I had a group of maybe 25 friends there), so two thirds of the way through, I just told my friends to introduce themselves, and hopefully that would go faster.

At that point my next friend R decided to make a long speech instead of just saying her name. She told the vampires how wonderful it was to meet them and thanked them for coming...and that any friend of Twoshadows (except she said my real name) was a friend of hers.

As she was talking I walked over toward where the vampire family was standing (also a large group of 20-30 people).

As I stood there I decided to do that thing I liked to do where I fall back, and before I hit the ground I float back up to standing position. Right in the middle of doing that I thought, "Whoa--don't I only do this in dreams? If I don't hit the ground, won't that prove that I am dreaming? Yes, it will." That was all one instantaneous thought. Because half a second later than I didn't hit the ground and came back up to floating position, I was positive that I was dreaming. 

At that point I paid no attention to the DCs around me. I floated up and started a low fly.

We had started outside, but now I realised that we were indoors in my grandparent's "new room"--a large room that thay had added onto their house when I was little--and that's what they called it. In the dream it was even bigger than it was in real life.

As I flew up to the ceiling, the first thing that came to me was *Skysaw's intellectual Task* suggestion (for next month's Task). The answer to the first part came to me instantly (it may have helped that as I went to bed last night that I thought about this.)

I then thought about the more difficult part of the his Task. I didn't wake up like I had feared when trying this. I made what I thought was a good guess. Then I moved on.

I flew to the *ceiling* and felt the texture. It was* wood panelling* (my grandparent's didn't really have a wood panelling ceiling--but it totally looked right to me in the dream).

The texture felt so real. I knocked on it and it felt very solid. I decided I wanted to try to *stick my finger through it*. So I put out my pointer finger on my right hand and pushed. It wouldn't go through the way too solid ceiling.

I told myself that this ceiling wasn't real--that it was just my brain telling my finger that something solid was there. 

I decided that maybe if I looked the other direction and pushed my finger upward I could fool my brain--that maybe if I wasn't looking at the ceiling the moment the finger and ceiling met, I could get my finger to go through it.

But as I blindly poked the ceiling, I kept feeling it, no matter where I was looking. I felt frustrated because I was supposed to be able to do better than this. Why has this simple task so difficult for me to do? I was glad that that wasn't the Task of the Month that I was supposed to accomplish.

But then my mind went to another suggested Task of the month that was in some ways similar to this. I tried to do that next. I had the same bad luck while attempting to get that one done.

I started feeling more desperate. I really wanted to know I could do that one in case that one was chosen for nex next Task.

Next thing I knew I was outside still attempting that potential Task. I even started spinning to see if that woudl help, but it wasn't working.

It was at that point I could start feeling myself wake up.

As soon as I was awake I realised that I had guessed correctly on the second part of Skysaw's task.

----------


## oneironut

> Well, your emails were very nice looking....



Haha, I'll take good grammar over good looks any day.

Nice job on the lucid, but I almost wish it hadn't happened because I found the start of your dream so unusual and interesting. I know I'm a sick little monkey, but the first thing I wondered was if your meeting was going to turn into a catering job...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha, I'll take good grammar over good looks any day.
> 
> Nice job on the lucid, but I almost wish it hadn't happened because I found the start of your dream so unusual and interesting. I know I'm a sick little monkey, but the first thing I wondered was if your meeting was going to turn into a catering job...



You know, it is true...once I became lucid the rest of the dream just stopped. And it was an interesting dream, too. 

I didn't feel, though, that the vampires would turn on us--although you're right--it had that potiential if it were a movie....but not my dream.

I really wished I remembered more background about why I was freinds with the vampires, and who exactly they were.

I remember the scene where I was in a field at dusk with my friends.

It was a little weird, because at first I saw this stuffed animal--a black cat. I went to it and picked it up. I somehow knew that at least one vampire was using their magic to be inside the cat. I stared talking to the cat, saying things like, "Which one of you is this?  Or are there lots of you inside?"

I don't remember how that resolved, because the next thing I remember is all of them being there.

I particularly remember two little vampire twins that looked about 8 years old. They had black hair and were very pretty.

I do remember thinking that even though I trusted these to be good vampires that drank animal blood instead of killing people, that there was always the potiental for something bad to happen. Because after all, they were vampires. But I decided that it was not something big enough for me to actually worry about. I had made my decision to trust them, and that was that.




I also had a *Harry Potter* dream at the beginning of the night. It was a long involved one. But I no longer remember any details.

----------


## skysaw

Good dreams, my double-shadowed friend!

I'm honored you remembered my task suggestion. I wish you could have given more details here, but I guess it's officially secret. 

Your finger through the ceiling made me think about what we're asking from our brains. On the one hand, we want things to feel as real as possible, and on the other, we want to be able to do very unreal things to these real objects... kind of asking the brain to pull in two different directions, I think. The more realism we expect, the more difficult it may be to accomplish the unreal! What to do?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good dreams, my double-shadowed friend!
> 
> I'm honored you remembered my task suggestion. I wish you could have given more details here, but I guess it's officially secret. 
> 
> Your finger through the ceiling made me think about what we're asking from our brains. On the one hand, we want things to feel as real as possible, and on the other, we want to be able to do very unreal things to these real objects... kind of asking the brain to pull in two different directions, I think. The more realism we expect, the more difficult it may be to accomplish the unreal! What to do?



Yeah, I'm not sure how much to say about the Task. Maybe it doesn't matter and I will just say what I did. But I did give more details of the "Task for August" thread.

But yeah, I totally see what you mean about doing tasks like that. I have noticed that occasionally I'll do something "magical" and it's easy...but nothing really seems real. Thus, there was no real enjoyment of the task, and to me, it defeats the purpose. All you really have then is the enjoyment of _saying_ you did something...the actually _doing_ it was just not that impressive.

So yeah, that is a tough one. I do want "real", because if it's not real it takes away all significance of it all. Yet if it is exactly like real life, then it takes away the fun.

But I shouldn't worry too much about this because I do feel like my brain has done a pretty decent job of giving me both "real" and "fun". And, so what if I can't do everything.

As long as I can fly all is well.

----------


## skysaw

> I have noticed that occasionally I'll do something "magical" and it's easy...but nothing really seems real. Thus, there was no real enjoyment of the task, and to me, it defeats the purpose. All you really have then is the enjoyment of _saying_ you did something...the actually _doing_ it was just not that impressive.
> 
> So yeah, that is a tough one. I do want "real", because if it's not real it takes away all significance of it all. Yet if it is exactly like real life, then it takes away the fun.



I'm thinking this might be a very good goal for me to work on: to bring the real and the unreal a little closer together. Lately I've been concentrating on making things as real feeling as possible, which has been very satisfying for me. But now that we're discussing this, I realize my "super powers" have been diminished in proportion to the tangibility of my surroundings. But maybe there's a way to have both? Perhaps if I just work on both of these, I can eventually get some overlap!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Congrats on the lucid! (I'm getting jealous of being able to say that to you so often lately you know :p) With all of the people there in your dream, I would have tried to summon more DV memembers. Just seemed like a perfect opportunity in my opinion. I'm sad that you can't remember the HP dream you had last night. It must have been pretty cool though.

----------


## skysaw

> With all of the people there in your dream, I would have tried to summon more DV memembers. Just seemed like a perfect opportunity in my opinion.



Yeah! Especially since she owes at least one Dreaviews member a date at the malt shop.  ::angel::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrats on the lucid! (I'm getting jealous of being able to say that to you so often lately you know :p) With all of the people there in your dream, I would have tried to summon more DV memembers. Just seemed like a perfect opportunity in my opinion. I'm sad that you can't remember the HP dream you had last night. It must have been pretty cool though.



Thanks Meg.

I woke up in the first half of the night and remembered at least parts of the HP dream. But since I didn't wirte it down, the LD kind of erased all the previous memories of the night's dreams.





> Yeah! Especially since she owes at least one Dreaviews member a date at the malt shop.



I know... I was planning to get to the DV member Task at a later point in the LD. I didn't realise my LD would be that short. 

It's just before bed I had determined that the first things I would do in an LD would be *Skysaw's task* and something* tactile* (that's why I chose the finger through the ceiling). I find that dreams in which I don't touch anything seem less real.

But that's something that has worked well for me--deciding ahead of time exactly what I would try in an LD. My expectation helps me become lucid....and really increases the chance of accomplishment of the tasks.


But I'll try to get to the Malt shop soon.... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes:

Ron and Hermione

Grand Canyon, hiking, suicide over cliff, 

babysitting, camera, pictures of street

----------


## Twoshadows

Doing WBTB...(5:30 now)...about to go back to bed.

More notes:

Dumbledore angry. Missing potions...have to find...don't know where to look.

At mom's, doing laundry, socks, Grammy, screen, dog, , shakes hand...human hand.


Backyard, talking to R about plants, plants up ramp, lightning...?

In car, problem

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay--I did it. I didn't think I was going to go back to sleep, but I eventually did.


Lucid Dream:

It started with me being at a mall. I was with a friend (maybe M) we passed two guys. I recognised one as Jeff. But I somehow knew that this was in the past and he didn't know me yet. I smiled at him. Then after a few more steps past him I turned and smiled again. Then I told my frieid that when I said, we both turn back and smile at him again. We did...but he was no longer looking at us. I thought, "Well, that's dumb..."

The next thing I remember is that I was then sitting at the table eating ice cream with him. It was very mesy. It was like the container that my ice cream was in had an opening at both ends and it kept dripping out onto the table.

Then the three of us continued walking in the mall. It was closing time. It seems like something happened here, but I don't remember details. Something about feeling angry at this guy working here. He makes me fall and I "spill" some of the floor that he is responsible for cleaning.

I get left behind my friends. So I hurry out of the mall. There were some cool things that looked a bit like rain gutters, but were also big and painted red and made of concrete. I decided to slide down one standing up, I was able to get down the the level I wanted by sliding.

Then things transition, I am with a big group of people in this big starirwell area.

I suddenly see my dad hurrying up the stairs. I am excited to see my dad. But right as I get to him and reach for his sleeve, I realise that I'm dreaming.

I look at this big group of people. I want to try the DV member task again. Surely there is a DV member in this large group. I scan the faces for someone familiar. They are mostly teenagers, and I don't recognise anyone. So I start asking around. "Does anyone know any DV members?"

At first I have trouble getting any volume in my voice. This has been a problem in some of my LDs. It's like I'm trying to talk with my real mouth, yet I can't because of sleep paralysis. But then I am finally able to use my dream mouth.

One of the boys responds to me and points to the floor above me and says, "Try the boy with the wheelchair"

I climb the stairs to a dark haired boy standing by a blond boy in a wheelchair. I suddenly realise I don't know which boy I was reffered to. So I ask them, "Are either of you DV members?"

They both nod and say, "Yeah..."

So I continue, "Have either of you ever had a Lucid dream?"

The dark haired boy nods, but the other boy asks, "Well, what exactly is a lucid dream?"

I said, "Well, it's when you're dreaming, then you suddenly become "awake" in your dream--you become consious that you _are_ dreaming, and if you have good control, you can do _anything_...."

I said that all in a way that left then both looking at me like it was the absolutely coolest thing ever.

So of course that made me want to show off a little. I continued "...like this."

And I suddenly stood up on the stair rail. Beside me was a three story drop onto concrete. I stood dramatically, then let myself fall backward. I fell until I was almost to the bottom, then righted myself and landed feet first. I then kicked off again. I did the same thing in reverse. As soon as I got to the ceiling, I turned so I was "standing" on the ceiling. Then kicked off again to the floor.

I believe a did this several times. I enjoyed the way it felt. It was like I was able to switch the direction of gravity in the middle. It was a very cool feeling.



Then I stop and decide that I really want to try the Pet Task that I was unable to succesfully complete last time.

I was standing in the middle of on set of stairs. To the side at the level of my face were some cats. My first thought was, "But these aren't _my_ cats..." But then I quickly decided that I didn't care. I looked at the closest cat. There was something on its mouth. It looked like smashed cornflakes. It looked very unappealing. So I turned to the other cat. It also had the same stuff on its mouth. Their mouths looked almost sealed shut with it.

I looked for another pet. This time I saw a group of about four kittens. They were very small and very cute. I reached for one. They all kind of backed away, but I managed to get ahold of one. It was white with patches of dark brownish grey tabby. It's eyes were a dark grey. I set it down on the ledge that was eye level to my face. I told it that it could talk now. It opened its mouth and said an a small voice, "Cookie...."

I was a little confused as to what it meant--I used to have a cat named Cookie. So I asked it, "Do you _want_ a cookie...or is that a name?" It just looked at me. 

I then remembered that it was just a baby. So I made the question simpler. So I asked, "Do you want a cookie?" The tiny kitten nodded its head. I laughed a little and said to it, "But you're so little, you shouldn't be eating anything buy your mama's milk. Who's been giving you cookies?" But the kitten didn't answer.

I took off flying again. I flew outside. I was on the roof of a three story apartment building.

I remember thinking about how I had been talking about how cool it was to just fall backward off things...so I decided to do it again. As I stood at the edge about to fall, I thought, "Now am I really sure I'm dreaming. If I'm not, this will be fatal."

But I was already falling backwards. I didn't fall to the ground level, but just to a balcony on the floor below. I actually landed on a soft couch. I stood up again and was planning to fall backwards again, but I saw a pool down below. I remembered how I had wanted to do a Water Task. This wasn't the ocean, but a pool could be good practice for future water Tasks.

So I dived off the balcony and went straight in the water of the pool. I worked myself to the botton. I started to breath. It was a very strange feeling. It wasn't like I had rememberd before when I was breathing underwater just like it was air.

I could kind of feel the unpleasant feeling of water trying to come in through my nose. I had to block my nose breathing off. When I breathed through my mouth it felt like there were bubble appearing right in front of my mouth that I was able to suck in. It made a little bubbly noise as I did so. But it worked, I was able to breath. And it seemed significant to me that I would be able to breath like this indefinitely.

I looked around again to see if there was anything interesting at the bottom of the pool. I saw a guy and a dog also laying at the bottom.

I decided to try the Pet Task again with the dog. I started talking to it and asked it to talk to me. But suddenly the guy that was with the dog got mad at me. He said, " He's _underwater_! And you want him to talk!" --as if it would kill the dog for it to talk underwater. Of course this guy was talking underwater and it wasn't killing him.

I was trying to decide if I was going to debate this with the guy, but then I could feel myself losing the dream. Then I was awake.

----------


## skysaw

Nice ones!

Isn't it funny how dream characters never really "get" lucid dreaming?

----------


## Moonbeam

Really cool dream, TS.    I'm still bummed I haven't done the pet task.  Your antigravity stuff ought to be a task of the month.

----------


## Caradon

Hi Twoshadows, Its cool my post got you falling backwards off things again.
I'm glad somebody else knows how much fun that is. A lot of times I will fly high into the sky, Then fall backwards end over end towards the ground. Thats my favorite way to celebrate getting Lucid. You should try it sometime.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Twoshadows, I FINALLY get to repay you.



I know, it doesn't look very complicated, but look!



That's my native Inukshuk rock stacking skills.

Hope you enjoyed it, and congrats on that massive lucid dream you just had.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twoshadows, I FINALLY get to repay you.



CB--that's awesome!! I love it.

That's so cool the way you stacked the rocks like that. And I like the way it's half in the water, and the colors are so vivid. So is that a lake?

I feel so special now.... ::D: .

Thanks, CB!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice ones!
> 
> Isn't it funny how dream characters never really "get" lucid dreaming?



Thanks. 

Yeah, it was funny that he said he was on DV, yet he had no idea what a lucid dream was. And it was interesting to see how I explained it. And why is it that I enjoy showing off my "talents" so much in LDs...? :p







> Really cool dream, TS. I'm still bummed I haven't done the pet task. Your antigravity stuff ought to be a task of the month.



Well, keep trying the Pet Task. I still didn't quite get it right. I had it talk to me, but it didn't tell me what it thought about me.

So don't give up. I want to be a good example to everyone that if at first you don't succeed....try it the next month...or the next. I was six months late for the snowman one.... ::tongue:: . 

So you'll get it done. I know this is one you want to do..so I'll happen.







> Hi Twoshadows, Its cool my post got you falling backwards off things again.
> I'm glad somebody else knows how much fun that is. A lot of times I will fly high into the sky, Then fall backwards end over end towards the ground. Thats my favorite way to celebrate getting Lucid. You should try it sometime.



Well, thank you for reminding me how fun it is.

And I've never tried falling out of the sky. That sounds really cool. I'll need to try that one soon. I'll let you know when I do.

----------


## Twoshadows

Now...on to dreams.

I had a full night of Harry Potter Dreams again. I have had Hp dreams for several nights in a row now.

For some reason my recall hasn't been the best on any  of them. BUt I'll share the fragmants that I remember.

*HP fragment 1:*

I was in a large field. There was a huge battle going on. I remember fighting these creatures that looked like large flightless birds.

I also remember seeing these large flat smooth stones on the ground. i remember that there was somethign very important about these stones.

*HP Fragment 2:*

I was reading a magazine article about HP. I saw this section where they had pictures of HP from each of the movies.  I read that they used a different actor in each movie. I remember finding that very disappointing for some reason.

*HP fragment 3:*

This was a very strange short one.

Harry standing in front of me. He was wearing a cloak and he was holding his arms out from his sides a little.  There was nothing else there. Just a blank white background. Harry started counting backwards. 

After he said "One" my alarm went off. 

The timing was too perfect. I don't know how my mind did that.  ::shock::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

TS... you put us all to shame with your LDs. I absolutely love reading them! I hope some day my LD skills will be amazing like yours!

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS... you put us all to shame with your LDs. I absolutely love reading them! I hope some day my LD skills will be amazing like yours!



Well, thanks Meg--you make me feel good.... :smiley: . Keep at it...you're doing great.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> CB--that's awesome!! I love it.



Hooray!





> That's so cool the way you stacked the rocks like that. And I like the way it's half in the water, and the colors are so vivid. So is that a lake?



Yeah, I had initially stacked it about half that size, and then I thought... how much higher can I get it without falling?  And I managed to find some rocks that fit perfectly like a puzzle.  The 'S' was the hardest because I used little rocks for the top layer and they kept falling off.

Yes, it's a lake, and yeah, I tried timing it so the waves would come underneath the "TS", and it worked!





> I feel so special now.....
> 
> Thanks, CB!



That was my intention, I put a good deal of effort into it for my lack of any other pictures.

And your welcome.   ::D: 

T

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, I had initially stacked it about half that size, and then I thought... how much higher can I get it without falling? And I managed to find some rocks that fit perfectly like a puzzle. The 'S' was the hardest because I used little rocks for the top layer and they kept falling off.



 Yeah, I can actually imagine what you put into it. Even my simple rock words took quite a while--you wouldn't think it, but they did. That's why I started getting...um... lazy and simply writing in sand...much faster. So to see you use rocks and stack them like that, I'm very impressed and touched that you would do that. So thanks again... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams:

My dreams are long and jumbled.

*Dream 1:*

This was some long dream that combined *Harry Potter* with *World of Warcraft*. No details left by now.



*Dream 2:*

I remember something about being at home alone with thunder and lightning all around. I rmember something feeling very scary.

I don't remember quite how this changes, but I see these two men. I think I'm at a public sort of building because one of the men starts acting strange or overly aggressive towards me. I remember running down a hallway and into a large restroom with stalls. I try to hide in the last stall but he finds me. I remember feeling like I should fight back. So I swing out and him. I also felt like I should scream in case there is anyone is the building.

As usual, I have difficulty screaming. And I think it has something to do with trying to get my real body to scream.

I don't remember any more details, but I remember afterwards feeling like I had been *raped*. It was not a good feeling.


The dream goes on and I'm sure other things happen, but I keep thinking back to the rape.

Later I find out that the man who raped me was punished by not getting to work on Saturdays. I remember feeling upset that that's all that would happen to him. But someone told me, "Well, think about how that will affect the money he makes". Plus I was also angry that the second guy that was there wasn't punished at all for just letting it happen and not stopping the man wfrom raping me. 


*Fragment:*

I also remember being on a busy street with a childhood friend and seeing all these emergency vehicles. I remember saying something like, "Well at least they are not that close to our house."

But then she looked at me like they were close enough that _she_ was worried.

*Fragment 2:*

I was standing in fron of my LA home. A boy that I was supposed to recognise comes up and starts talking to my mom. 

Then I am saying goodbye to T. He seemed upset. Then another guy I was supposed to know asks me about why T is upset. I made a guess.

Then I am talking to T again. My sister is there and she gives him a piece of paper with something written on it.

----------


## Adam

OMG that sounds like a nasty dream  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> OMG that sounds like a nasty dream



Yeah, not a very happy one... :Sad: 


*Dreams:*

I had a huge night of dreams. But they were the kind I should have written down in the night after each dream, because each was a very long detailed dream. 

I jotted down a few little notes this morning, so I would at least remember the theme of each dream, but I know a lot of the details are gone by now.

*Dream 1:*

*WOW*...something about a hill.

(Okay this is more pathetic that I thought. I am not remembering much beyond the notes I took.)



*Dream 2:*

I was with my friend* S*. We were with or listening to a *band.*


*Dream 3:*

*Bears....*



*Dream 4:*

I was somewhere and this lady asks me if I would help with a convention she is putting on. SHe wanted to to pass something out.

Later I am in this big place where the convention is being held. It is a *doll convention*. I see my mom there. There is a huge banquet and everyone is eating good food.


*Dream 5:*

I am looking in my tank that had my *giant hissing cockroaches* in them (the ones I feed to my bearded dragons. IRL, they have stopped breeding)

IN the dream I was talking to a friend about them not breeding anymore and that we only had a few older adults left.

I looked in the tank and there was a black widow web. It made me mad that a black widow would get into their tank. I tired to see where the BW was. After moving a few things I saw the BW. It was a medium sized one.

I then pulled a blanket off an old unused tank. I was totally shocked to see it just full of hissing cockroaches. In this tank they were very much breeding. There were lots of babies and cockroaches of every size. I was so happy to see this. I had been stressing abut them dying off....and here was a large tank just full of them.


*Dream 6:*

I had to go with my sister to this house. It was close to Coral Canyon. It was off a road that I didn't know existed. We got to the place, and there was a big dog in the yard. 

I don't remember anything else much except that I was in the house and I was talking to a friend. *Brad Pitt* lived there and I remember telling my friend how I thought he was nice looking.


*Dream 7:*

I was looking at myself in a mirror and I saw that my *front tooth* looked funny. I turned sideways and loooked at my teeth again and it was appalled to see that there was this big gap. My tooth had kind of turned sideways. I was stressed because I thought I looked terrible.

----------


## The Cusp

At least you can read your dream notes.

I had no idea you fed giant hissing cockroaches to bearded dragons.  Sounds like a gruesome spectacle.  Do they scream as the die?

----------


## Twoshadows

> At least you can read your dream notes.
> 
> I had no idea you fed giant hissing cockroaches to bearded dragons. Sounds like a gruesome spectacle. Do they scream as the die?



Well, I just feed them the babies. But my cockroaches haven't had babies for such a long time. They are more of a pet, I guess, now.

But the lady I got the bearded dragonds from fed them big ones once while I was there. And it toally grossed me out to see the lizards chomp and chomp on them. They were too big to fit in their mouths. I don't remember if they made noises or not, but I think there were crunching sounds.  :Sad:  I think it took them 10 minutes or more to finally try to swallow the crunched up cockroachs. I decided I would never do that. If the lizards can't eat it in one bit, then I won't feed it to them.

----------


## Twoshadows

For those who may not be familiar with hissing cockroaches...










TS

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

*Dream View member dream* with....Meg (meggyfayephotography)!

I just remember that I was at a place for lucid dreamers. They were dividing the groups up for these classes. I couldn't decide which class to take. I ended up in a class with *Meg* and Brent. I don't remember what it was about exactly. It may have had something to do with plants.


*Dream 2:*

I was walking up my street. I was supposed to be living in LA where I grew up--except in the dream my house was up the hill close to where my best friend's house was.

I walk up the hill and see *pumpkins* vines growing out of my yard and into my neighbors yard. As I look closer I see that the vines have many very large pumpkins on them. I'm tempted to just pick them and carry them back to my yard because, after all, they _are_ my pumpkins.

But I decide to leave them. I later find out that that house is a place for handicapped youth to go, and that they had been watching the growth of those pumpkins with much anticipation.


I was very thankful that I hadn't taken them.


*Dream 3:*

LUCID DREAM...

I'm glad to see that I am finally _finally_ starting to use flying as a dream sign that actually triggers lucidity. Flying is so common in my dreams that I have seldom recogised it as anything strange enough to trigger lucidity. But maybe I'm finally starting to catch on.

I'm flying through the house. I end up in my bedroom which looks like a mix between my current bedroom and my parents bedroom in the house I grew up.

As I fly into the room, I suddenly realise that if I am flying it means that it is a dream. For some reason, though I think that I am having this dream while taking a nap.

I flay across the room to my big mirror which is now where my window really is. *I look at my reflection*. I'm wearing a cream colored tank top and soome very short shorts of the same color. The shirt os also short so I can see a strip of my stomach. My hair looks perfect and I feel very pretty.

I look down and see my camera. I *decide to take a picture*. [I feel that I lost a bit a lucidity here--whiy else would I waste time taking a picture that I would never see].

As usual in my dreams, my camera had strange settings. I couldn't figure it out.

Finally my lucidity grew stronger again and I decided that there were tasks that I wanted to try.

I looked in the mirror one last time and saw that I looked terrible. My hair was all frizzy. I didn't want to look anymore at the mirror.

So I went on. I decided I wanted to* try putting my finger* *through the wall* again. I stuck it out and it banged into the hard wall. I immediately gave that up and decided to go on to the next thing.

*I asked myself what day of the week it was*...and again, without hesitation I said "Friday".

I thought about *trying to determine my position of my physical body* in my bed, but I couldn't sense anything.

Then I remembered that I wanted to see if I could *find my sleeping body*. SInce I was in my bedroom I looked down onto my bed hoping that my body would be there. Unfortunately all I saw was my unmade bed.

I looked away and decided to try again. But I just saw the same thing. I thought about trying to fly somewhere different to find it, but I then decide to look one more time into the mirror and have some fun warping my reflection.

When I first* look in the mirror* I look normal, then I open my mouth to look at my teeth because I know from experiece that teeth are easy to mess with.

At first I see that I have two brown teeth. As I look closer I can see that some of my teeth are rather pointy, and that I have braces on. I also notice that the brown looks like chocolate smeared on my teeth.

It was at this point that the dream started to fade.

----------


## Adam

Cool dreams, trying to find yourself when sleeping is good. Although I didnt this the other day and I work up through shock  :Sad: 

This is from my DJ:





> Now I always get this drunk feeling when I first enter LDs for some reason so was feeling a bit weird, I thought "Hey I just rolled out of my bed" Then realised, actually I am dreaming, Man did I just WILD? So did a Finger RC then as I did that I saw my body in bed!!!! This scared the crap out of me and I instantly woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

That's right, I read about that cool WILD of yours, but when I did, I didn't have time to comment. I'll go comment about it in your DJ right now....:p.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Dream 1:*
> 
> *Dream View member dream* with....Meg (meggyfayephotography)!
> 
> I just remember that I was at a place for lucid dreamers. They were dividing the groups up for these classes. I couldn't decide which class to take. I ended up in a class with *Meg* and Brent. I don't remember what it was about exactly. It may have had something to do with plants.



Maybe we were in a class that the "University Of Lucid Dreaming" I was applying to in my dream the other night!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow TS, you did a lot in one lucid dream, you really know how to use your time wisely [if it were me I'd probably goof off or spend the whole time doing one task]

----------


## Man of Shred

congrats on all the LD's. i had a slight dream about you. you enver showed up, but you were part of the theme i guess ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Maybe we were in a class that the "University Of Lucid Dreaming" I was applying to in my dream the other night!



That's true...maybe my mind had remembered it... :smiley: 





> Wow TS, you did a lot in one lucid dream, you really know how to use your time wisely [if it were me I'd probably goof off or spend the whole time doing one task]



Thanks. Lately I have done a really good job of accomplishing many things in my LDs. It seems to be my area of improvement. I just wish I would now improve the _frequency_ in which I had LDs.





> congrats on all the LD's. i had a slight dream about you. you enver showed up, but you were part of the theme i guess



Yay--that's great. Glad to have played even a small part in one of your dreams... ::D: .

* 

Dreams:*

Not very good recall over the weekend. I think I was staying up too late.

Although last night I know I had many long dreams. I just don't remember good detail.

*Dream 1:*

I was with these people and were were *hiding* from these bad people who wanted to hurt us. At some point I accidentally gave away our position. It was night and we had just settled down to sleep. I know everyone was mad to now having to grab everything and run.


*Dream 2:*

I was at my *elementary school*. The strange thing is that it was like the ocean in the middle.* Waves* were coming up to all the sides. 

I needed to get across the school and get to my house. I was afraid of the waves for some reason and didn't want them to even get close to me. I hugged the edges of the school. But at one point I had to climb a ways up the chain link fence to avoid having the waves wash up on me.

When I got to the place I would have to leave the school to cross the street to my house, I realised that we were now indoors. I tried to climb the fence only to find that I couldn't get out. I saw a small window. It was the type that opens to the inside. After opening it I saw that there was only about an 8 inch gap which woulkd have been impossible to get out of anyway because of it's angle to me.

The last thing I remember of the dream is being outside and crossing the street. There were a lot of teachers standing there. I couldn't remember if we had open or closed campus. But I quickly crossed with several students before the teachers could say anything to us.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Interesting school dream, I've had difficulty getting to/from school before, but never like that, you must have woken up feeling drained

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'd be afraid of the waves too. That's one of my biggest fears in real life, being swept up by waves or a rip tide or something...

Oh! I showed you up with my LD last night! I'm one step away from being the next TS when it comes to lengthy LDs! Lol

----------


## Twoshadows

> Interesting school dream, I've had difficulty getting to/from school before, but never like that, you must have woken up feeling drained



Yeah, both of those dreams seemed to last forever and they were the kind were I was constantly on the move.





> I'd be afraid of the waves too. That's one of my biggest fears in real life, being swept up by waves or a rip tide or something...
> 
> Oh! I showed you up with my LD last night! I'm one step away from being the next TS when it comes to lengthy LDs! Lol



Yeah, I read your massive LD. It did remind me of some of mine. Good job!


*Dreams:*

I waited too long to post my dreams. I don't remember much now. 

I remember something about my friend B and some sort of meeting going on in the gym. 

I know I had more, but that's all I remember at this time.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Not the greatest recall...

I went to *Mexico* as an exchange student. But it was supposed to be a very quick trip--like a day or so. There was some sort of problem with the flight back, so I was stranded there. I was worried because I suddenly couldn't remember any Spanish. But my host dad spoke perfect English. He worked out a flight back for me, but it was several weeks away.

I remember something about being down in a *river*.

Also something about a *Star Wars* game.

Oh, and there was a *bathroom* scene, where I was going to the bathroom, and there was no door.....so typical.


*Dream fragment:*

I was in the car with my mom. I remember there was something really strange about the* clouds*.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! Don't you hate dream bathrooms!

----------


## Oneironaught

> Haha! Don't you hate dream bathrooms!



What's up with that? Dream bathrooms are always so weird. I've had a lot of strange bathroom scenes myself and _very rarely_ have they triggered lucidity, no matter how absurd they may be.

----------


## Blue_Dog84

Hi, Twoshadows! 

I'm new to this forum, but I've read up to page thirty-one of your dream journal, and I really like your dreams. They're very interesting and, more importantly, weird (I like weird). 

I'm thinking about starting my own journal here, but I have an irregular dream cycle; I'll remember dreams for a few nights and then have almost no recall for weeks and weeks.

Anyway, keep up the good work!
Blue

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hi, Twoshadows! 
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I've read up to page thirty-one of your dream journal, and I really like your dreams. They're very interesting and, more importantly, weird (I like weird). 
> 
> I'm thinking about starting my own journal here, but I have an irregular dream cycle; I'll remember dreams for a few nights and then have almost no recall for weeks and weeks.
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work!
> Blue



Hey *Blue Dog*--Thanks for reading. It's very flattering to know that people go back and read large sections of my dream journal. It's so huge now that even I look at it and feel overwhelmed at the thought of rereading. That's one of the reasons I have started two smaller journals for just my Lucid and DV member dreams.

Anyway, yeah, you should try a journal and see if that helps with recall. I found that since I have started a journal it has helped a lot with the dreams that I remember. Something about the motivation of wanting something to write down every morning...:p. Really, it helps.

Anyway, thanks again for stopping by...and good luck with your dreaming... :smiley: .

----------


## Twoshadows

DV Member Dream:

This was at the end of a longer now forgotten dream.

I was sitting at a computer table with* Vex Kitten*. Our job was to go through the computer files for Dream Views and record the usernames and passwords for everyone.

On a piece of paper we had drawn this circle with all these little lines coming out from the sides, and it was on these lines that we were to write the names and passwords.

We started writing them down. Then I came to my own passowrd and was embarrassed as I remembered that someone for a joke had changed my password to "Hooters" because of all the topless dreams that I had been having. I was telling Vex that I didn't want to write that one down--that I wanted to change it.

Then she went on to tell me that hers was also really embarrassing. She told me what it was. It had something to do with "Kentucky Fried Chicken".

*Clairity* was then suddenly beside me as Vex is telling us this. Clairity and I are looking at each other trying to figure out what it was about her passowrd that was so embarrassing. Vex is repeating it trying to show us how obvious it was. But Clairty and I just didn't get it.


Edit:

I think it was this post by The Cusp that triggered the "hooter's" part:





> I see you're franchising. How about TwoShadow's Topless Dream Journal? It could be the Hooters of the DJ world!
> 
> But I'm just kidding of course. A good move considering the size of your original DJ.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, you were influenced by Cusp's comment too! Well, at least yours was a lot more censored than mine [which I didn't post thank goodness]

----------


## Twoshadows

I want to turn around and walk the other way......

----------


## Blue_Dog84

Sure thing, and thanks for posting! I'll give the dream journal a try.
Blue

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sure thing, and thanks for posting! I'll give the dream journal a try.
> Blue



You're welcome and good luck, Blue Dog!


*Dream:*

Long and vague...

I remember part of it where I was dropped off by a friend on CM road and had to walk for what seemed like miles in the sandy hills by the road.

The part that sticks out is seeing a dead jaguar by the road. All that was left really was it's skin--all stretched out like someone had skinned it. I thought, "Wow, there really _are_ jaguars in Arizona!"

There was another part involving this group of young people, magic and a doll. But I don't remember it well enough to write it up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Picture I took yesterday of two ants talking about (or fighting over) the dead ant in front.



TS

----------


## Adam

That picture is awesome  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

sweet picture!

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Adam and Ranma!

Yesterday's sky...



And hey, I'm going on vacation and may not post for a few days. :Cool:

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm posting tonight from my mom's, but tomorrow I'll be heading to Southern California. Can't wait to get back to the ocean and ...dolphins... ::D: 

I'm not sure if I'll see a computer for a while. 

So see ya.... until next time.... :smiley: 


*Dream:*

I only remember one dream from last night. I was standing in a yard with a tall wooden fence. I was nxt to the fence looking down toward the other end. Suddenly a* bigfoot* steps out from behind the fence. It had long reddish brown hair. I wasn't expecting it so it startled me awake.



BTW, I took a picture of a gorgeoous rainow yesterday. I'll post it when I get back to my computer.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I'm posting tonight from my mom's, but tomorrow I'll be heading to Southern California. Can't wait to get back to the ocean and ...dolphins...
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll see a computer for a while. 
> 
> So see ya.... until next time....



I'm beginning to get jealous of all of the traveling DV members lately. Have a safe, fun trip  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Have a great trip TS! Come back safely  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, TS. Hope you're having a good time out there!  ::content:: 

Had a cool lucid with you in it, the other night. Enjoy.  ::cooler:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...976#post488976

----------


## Moonbeam

Have fun, TS.  I've been missing out on your beautiful pics lately; gotta get back in here.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hey, I was wondering where you had gone.  So. Cali.  Lucky!

P.S - I had three consecutive WILDS the other night, hooray.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, *GH, LB, MB, O* and* CB*.... ::D: .

I had a great vacation...did so much...have 329 pictures to sort through.

And i see that I have soo much to read and catch up on. I did read a bit before I logged on.






> Had a cool lucid with you in it, the other night. Enjoy. 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...976#post488976



I read your dream *Oneironaut*. That's such a cool dream. I love it! I'll comment on it in your DJ when I get the chance.





> P.S - I had three consecutive WILDS the other night, hooray.



Wow, *CB*...that's terrific!! I can't wait to go read them.  And you know what's cool? I had a night on vacation where I had three separate LDs in one night. I wonder if it was the same night.

I'll go grab my notes and start to get them down.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams while on vacation....*

I'm actually surprised that I remembered my dreams. And even more surprised that I had four LD while gone. I seem to seldom remember my dreams when I'm not in my own bed. I don't know why. But this time I was lucky. 

Unfortunately, I was so busy that I just jotted down notes, so I hope I remember the detail as I write.

*Dreams from Monday Aug 6:*

Notes (no detail to add to some of these):

At house with E.

top of cave or hole

Family, Chris. See Kathy...hug...laugh...fall down together.



*Kissing Xander (Lucid Dream):*

I remember this starting out in a park. I was watching kids going around on a merry-go-round. Suddenly I saw Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer standing next to me....and I'm lucid (I'm not sure if seeing him was the trigger or not).

I remembered that I had been thinking recently that I don't remember "people details" in my LDs as much as I would like to. So I decided to use Xander as the person that I would notice detail on.  ::D: 

I walked close to him and stared into his face. I noticed that he looked exactly like he did on the show. I reached up and touched his cheek. I could feel the texture of his skin and a little stubble. I looked up into his big brown eyes.

I then decided to kiss him. As my lips touched his, I realized that not only did this feel like a real kiss, it also felt _really_ good too. 

Then I suddenly lose the dream and it fades away. Fortunately, I quickly realize that I'm still in the dream--that I had just had a False Awakening. 

Xanderwas still there. I wanted to kiss him again. But I was embarrassed to go up to him and just kiss him. Then I had a clever idea. I decided to pretend that I _thought_ I was dreaming _non_ lucidly, and that would be why I was acting so boldly. So I said something to Xander about this being a dream. [This whole thing is strange because I was still lucid to some degree, but obviously part of me was mixed up.] 

We were standing by or in a bathroom. I pulled him to me pulled him down so we were both kneeling by a bathtub.

I kissed his lips for about 30 seconds enjoying the sensation of our lips touching. Then the kiss deepened, and I could now feel the texture of his tongue. I couldn't get over how real the dream kiss felt.

Then of course things had to get funny. Suddenly there was a piece of food in my mouth. I pulled away and looked at him closer and saw that he had been eating cheese and he passed me some through the kiss. This didn't bother me though. I commented on it and we both laughed and kissed again. I felt completely at ease.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams from Wednesday 8-8-07*

Three separate LDs...


*Showing off (Lucid Dream):*


I was in this large classroom. Our teacher was a black man. He asked for a volunteer to show the class how to float. I decided to volunteer because I knew I was really good at this.

First I jumped up to the ceiling and lingered a little bit at the top. I did this because that was what the teacher expected me to be able to do. Everyone applauded.

I decide to keep going. I jumped up again and floated a little longer at the top. I could hear people make little gasping noises at how good I was.

I couldn't help myself. I jumped again and this time remained at the ceiling in a perfect stationary float. I decided that I had to take this further. I started rotating myself so that I was flipping myself over so that I would soon be completely upside down. As I did this I realized that I had never done this in a dream before.

At this point I felt the need to tell the teacher-- "By the way, I'm lucid dreaming, you know."

Actually, I have no idea at which point I became lucid in this dream. When I said that comment, I felt like I had known for a while--but I'm not sure where.

I then thought about doing the task. I wanted to find my sleeping self. But as soon as that thought crossed my mind I woke up.

I laid there in bed suddenly terrified that I would start a terrrible habit of waking up everytime I tried to do a task. For some reason I was really upset over this.




*Kissing Jonathan (Lucid Dream):*



I don't remember when this started. I just know that I suddenly saw Jonathon (a short somewhat geeky characer in Buffy the Vampire Slayer).

Seeing him cause me to become lucid. I remembered kissing Xander and how much I enjoyed it. I decided that I to try the "detail" experiment again with Jonathan this time.... ::D: .

I went up to him and looked into his face. I remember seeing his eyelashes. I reached up and touched the skin of his cheek with my thumb. I then pulled his face to me and started kissing his lips.

This dream was so inspired by my "Kissing Xander" dream that I even had the same problem with a little piece of food showing up in Jonathans mouth too. :p. But I don't remember the same feelings of closeness with Janathan as I had with Xander.



*We can do anything.... (Lucid Dream):*

This one started as a typical school nightmare. I was in high school or college. I couldn't remember my schedule or my locker combination.I remember thinking... "Well, I'll just go to the office to pick up my schedule and locker combination>" But I couldn't remember how to get to the office.

I had this tiny computer in my hand. I decided that I could find out my schedule by looking online for it. I tried to type . But I couldn't push the right keys. I tired over and over and was getting very frustrated.

I finally ended up ina classroom. The teacher was Cordelia (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer).

I sat down next to Xander. We had this huge assignment that we were having to work on together. I was very stressed about getting it done. I also realized at this point that I was supposed to be taking this test.

At the moment I started to panic, I realized that I was dreaming. I had this wonderful sense of relief. I didn't have to finish the assignment or take the test. I could walk away from it all.

I looked over at Xander. "Do you know what this means?" I asked him. "We can leave." I then took his hand and we floated out of the room.

We ended up in my front yard. I man I know was there (MM). MM asked Xander if he was an Eagle Scout. I told him that he had gotten very close.

Then some weird guys dressed up in Halloween costumes came into the yard. I could tell that they were going to cause trouble. Xander wanted to stay and confront them. But I pulled his am and turned him to face me.

"Let's not fight them. This is just a dream. We can do _anything_"

At that, he looked at me and smiled and gave me the "ohyahbaby" look:  :Hi baby: 

But in this dream I had other ideas. I told him, "Look at me..." And I took off flying in the sky, laughing.

He saw me flying "swimming style" and told me to make rockets come out of my feet--that we could go a lot faster if we did.

I looked at his feet and could see little flames shoot out of them as he suddenly took off fast. I then pressed my legs together very tense and straight and concentrated on flames coming out of my feet too. I knew it had worked when I started flying after Xander very quickly. I remember thinking that I really needed to remember this style of flying becasue it was really better than what I did most of the time.

Xander and I fly for a while until he wanted to stop and eat at a restaurant.


I woke up at this point.

----------


## Moonbeam

Welcome back, and cool dreams!  I'd like to know what this Xander guy looks like!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Welcome back, and cool dreams! I'd like to know what this Xander guy looks like!



Hey Moonbeam--Welcome back to you too. It was getting kind of quite here right before I left with everyone gone. And then I joined everyone and left too...:p.

Okay...here are some pictures.


Xander--








Jonathan--



And I swear the details were so good and clear it really felt like I was right there with them. It actually gives me an odd feeling to have such a real memory of kissing them in my head. I know others here have had much more intimate dreams about people, and that my kissing was really nothing in comparison. But still, I find it strange to have had such a real feeling experience with someone who didn't actually have that experience with me.


And I'm not sure why I had so many references to Buffy the Vampire Slayer in this set of dreams. Obviously it was on my mind. I mean, I had watched some episodes a couple of weeks ago. And that may have started it. But I think one dream triggered the next--that's ususally how it goes for me.
TS

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams from last night:*

I was involved with this *Star Wars* like plot which I can't remember much of. BUt I remember I saw the *Storm troopers* going by and knew that I coul no longer hide. So I stood up with much confindence and pretended to be one of them. We got to this area where about 20-30 of them had gathered.

It was at this point I realized the flaw in my plan. As I looked around I realized that I looked nothing like these guys. I also realized that being a girl was very obvious and in this case very bad.

I looked up to see my friend *Han Solo*. He was dressed with a helmet on his head to help him blend in. His eyes met mine. I could see a wave of caring disapproval and fear cross is eyes as he saw me standing so vulnerably in the midst of all the Storm troopers.

I then saw a look of determination as he came up with a plan. He yelled to me to get some of his equipment. I knew he wanted me to pretend that I was his slave. I also knew that he didn't want me to actually bring his stuff, but to use this as a chance to get out of there.

So I took of the role as slave and followed his orders. As soon as I was out of sight of the Stormtroopers, I took off running. I came to this building. I ran to the back. I could see a closet that lead to a secret place in the attic. I had with me a backpack that was full of food and water. I had to wait for some people to clear out of the back room, then I climbed up to the attic to hide myself.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Looks like this month is good for lucid dreaming!

Welcome back, it was getting lonely without ya.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Looks like this month is good for lucid dreaming!



Yeah..seems to be. With both of us having three LDs in one night and all...

Now we both have to get those Tasks done.... :Cool: 






> Welcome back, it was getting lonely without ya.



And same with you being gone... :smiley: . Are you going to be around for a while now?

----------


## Oneironaught

Wow, great job! 

I've been gone (not really on vacation but, not in my own bed) for a total of 18 days in the past month. I never have Lds there - anytime I go - no matter what I do. But I did have a dream (non-lucid) with you, Moonbeam and Oneironaut in it last night, my first night back in my own bed again. It's in my DJ if you care to read it.

Welcome back, TS.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey GH!

We posted in each other's journals at the same time... :smiley: 

I was just commenting on your dream. That's really fun. I really enjoy reading about or having those DV member dreams, especially when several members show up together.

And even if it doesn't trigger lucidity, it's still usually a great time.

Gosh, now I want to make another DJ with all the dreams other members have that have me in them... ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Adam

Hey TS - I am just back from my holidays too, hope you had a great time!! I tried a flip thing in my LD like you do when I was on holiday, although made me feel funny - Its in my DJ  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Anyone else hoping she kisses Willow next?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey TS - I am just back from my holidays too, hope you had a great time!! I tried a flip thing in my LD like you do when I was on holiday, although made me feel funny - Its in my DJ



Hey Adam--welcome back too.

That's cool that you remembered to try the flip. Too bad it didn;t make you feel as good as it makes me feel. I'll have to go read about it... :smiley: .








> Anyone else hoping she kisses Willow next?



Haha...

But you're not the first to make such a comment. Someone else already told me I had to kiss Buffy next. So Willow will have to wait.... ::D: .

Anyone else want to make a suggestion.....:p



*Dreams:*

I had a bunch a dreams that all blended together. I have just a few images left in my mind. Something about old men.....a talking doll....a very odd creature inspired by Oneironaut's dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*DV Member Dream:*

I dreamed that I was part of a very secret forum on DV. We had this meeting in a forest. *Adam* and *Lucid Seeker* were there with me along with others that I don't remember.

I don't remember a lot of details about this dream. I do remember something about a giant bird.

Also there was a stack of DVDs that had to do with Dream Views. One DVD was put out each time more members were invited to the secret forum. By looking at the DVD cases I could see the names of each of the members that had been invited. I was excited to think that my name would be on the next DVD.  I don't have any idea what was actually on the DVD though.

----------


## pj

You weren't supposed to reveal the Giant Bird.

Now you must be disciplined. ::shakehead2::

----------


## Adam

> *DV Member Dream:*
> 
> I dreamed that I was part of a very secret forum on DV. We had this meeting in a forest. *Adam* and *Lucid Seeker* were there with me along with others that I don't remember.
> 
> I don't remember a lot of details about this dream. I do remember something about a giant bird.
> 
> Also there was a stack of DVDs that had to do with Dream Views. One DVD was put out each time more members were invited to the secret forum. By looking at the DVD cases I could see the names of each of the members that had been invited. I was excited to think that my name would be on the next DVD.  I don't have any idea what was actually on the DVD though.



haha cool - By 'big bird' do you actually mean a bird that flys or a big girl?  ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

..... ::shock:: 





> You weren't supposed to reveal the Giant Bird.
> 
> Now you must be disciplined.



Shoot...I also gave away the secret DVDs.....bad bad me.

:p

Adam...an actual bird.  ::D:   I guess I'm not familiar with the other meaning.

But I don't remember much about the bird at all. Only that it was big as in prehistoric big.

Okay. I'll stop here before I give away any more secrets.

 ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> But you're not the first to make such a comment. Someone else already told me I had to kiss Buffy next. So Willow will have to wait.....
> 
> Anyone else want to make a suggestion.....:p



Personally...I'd like to see you kiss Cordelia.

*Mrowl*  :Hi baby:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Personally...I'd like to see you kiss Cordelia.
> 
> *Mrowl*



Haha...well...we'll see....:p


*Dreams:*

Just fragments, really.


*Fragment 1:*

My *sister* is showing me soime *new jeans* she bought. They were acid washed like 80's jeans.


*Fragment 2:*

I go out and get on what was supposed to be my *trampoline*. But aas soon as I jump, I notice that the neighbor has been sitting on it with all his tools working on something. His stuff all goes flying. I apologize again and again.


*Fragment 3:*

I am in one of those *"mystery shacks"* from amusement parks--where the floor is all slanted and it looks like things are balancing wrong and water runs uphill, etc. I was mad because I forgot my camera.


*Fragment 4:*

I am talking to my *mom* about her working again as a *kindergarten teacher* in CA. 


*Fragment 5:*

My *sister* and I are *balancing* on these chairs. Just the edge of my butt was on the chair and I had pulled my legs in front of me and was holding them with my arms and rocking. I was showing my sister how to do it.

This is the typical kind of trick I do in dreams--should have triggered lucidity.


*Fragment 6:*

I was looking in a tank at some *crickets*. FOr some reason I was thinking that they were people that were temporarily taking on the form of a cricket. I thought one had died and I panicked. But them I noticed that it was only shed.

----------


## Twoshadows

My first few vacation pictures:

This one was right as I was leaving town:


At a beach in Dana Point:


Same beach:


In Laguna Beach:

----------


## Adam

Lovely pictures  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

You were right; that rainbow picture _is_ awesome. I notice there's also a secondary rainbow up above it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You were right; that rainbow picture _is_ awesome. I notice there's also a secondary rainbow up above it.



Yea, that is totally cool!  Usually you can hardly ever see that secondary one!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lovely pictures







> You were right; that rainbow picture _is_ awesome. I notice there's also a secondary rainbow up above it.







> Yea, that is totally cool! Usually you can hardly ever see that secondary one!



Thanks Adam, GH, and Moonbeam!

Here is another I took of the rainbow. It's only half of it, but the lighting is more vivid and you can see the double rainbow better.




What I liked about this picture is that there's blue sky and fluffy clouds behind the rainbow. Usually I see rainbows against a solid grey sky.

TS

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, that's beautiful.

Did you see the pic I added to my sig?  I didn't take it, I stole it from National Geographic.  It's called a Fire Rainbow, and it only happens under very particular atmospheric conditions, which I forgot.  If you google it, you can read about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, that's beautiful.
> 
> Did you see the pic I added to my sig? I didn't take it, I stole it from National Geographic. It's called a Fire Rainbow, and it only happens under very particular atmospheric conditions, which I forgot. If you google it, you can read about it.



Thanks...

You know I was going to comment on your picture. I didn't know what they were called...but I saw one once about three years ago. It wasn't nearly as spectacular as the one in your pic. I was sitting in my car at a stop light...and there is was in the afternoon sky. There were just two wispy clouds in the sky--fairly close together. The top cloud was striped red orange yellow. The cloud just below it to the right was green blue and purple.

I was so upset I didn't have my camera with me. It only lasted a few minutes.

But it looked more like this picture I snagged from Wikipedia:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

The only dream I remember from the many I had last night is one about my friend *George*. He had come to see me and I was really excited because I had not seen him for many years (since college). But when we got to talking he said that he couldn't stay and hang out with me because he had actually came to meet this girl he had met on an internet dating site.

As he was about to take off, I was feeling down. Then to make it worse, he had to make the comment that the girl he was about to meet was a beatiful Japanese girl.

----------


## Twoshadows

Another vacation picture taken at a tide pool at Dana Point:



And another:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Those things are fun to touch, they make your hand go all numb.

----------


## Adam

> Those things are fun to touch, they make your hand go all numb.



haha - I don't think I would like to try it!!

Yet again more beautiful pictures  :smiley: 

I really am going to have to try get out this weekend and take some more! Lets hope this English rain will stop, if only for one day!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, and I got a couple of pictures from my trip up too.  Not as nice as yours, but it's still something right?   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those things are fun to touch, they make your hand go all numb.



I don't think I have ever touched them. I'm guessing you have...





> haha - I don't think I would like to try it!!
> 
> Yet again more beautiful pictures 
> 
> I really am going to have to try get out this weekend and take some more! Lets hope this English rain will stop, if only for one day!



Thanks Adam. I wish we could get some of your rain here.

Hoep you can get some good pictures this weekend!





> Oh, and I got a couple of pictures from my trip up too. Not as nice as yours, but it's still something right?



I saw them and commented a few minutes ago. I love seeing pictures form areas that I have never been.  Makes me want to travel. Those mountains were gorgeous.

----------


## Twoshadows

Got close to doing the Bridge Task...


Lucid Dream (Task Attempted):


The dream started with me watching this girl. She was about 17 and looked mixed race (probably half black/ half white or Mexican). She was standing on  a busy road that bridged over another busy road. She looked down and saw a homeless man. She then took off her nice jeans jacket and dropped it down to him.

The man saw the jacket fall to him. He ran over to it excited and took off his old torn, dirty jacket and put on this nice one. He looked very happy.

I looked back at the girl, who had also watched his reaction. She smiled and walked away to meet her friends.

I got the feeling by watching her that she did this on a fairly regular basic. I also felt that she had picked this particular homeless man for a reason.

The next thing I remember is that I am now a character in the dream, rather than just an observer. I am with the gil and her friends. The best friend (a guy) also looks half black.

First we are talking. The boy is trying to figure out why the girl enjoys giving all her stuff away to the homeless. She is trying to explain. I get it, but the boy doesn't quite understand.

Then we are on a road riding something (I can't remember what it was--not a bike, but something you sit on that had wheels--but I don't remember how it moved). I remember coming to a hill. I knew that I had special powers, so I made my thing that I'm riding start zipping up the hill very quickly. The guy frind is now next to me, and we start to race up this very big hill.

Then I remember being back under a freeway (yet it seemd to be high on a hill). I saw the homless man again. He had written on the side of the freeway wall a big message with shaving cream. The message was saying thank you to the girl for sharing her stuff. I was touched by the message--as if I were that girl.

Suddenly I became lucid. I don't remember anything in particular triggering it.

At first I wanted to stay and thank the man, but at the same time I knew this was a dream, and as rude as it felt, I just took off flying away from the man.

As I started to fly over the city (I felt this was LA), the thought came to me to try one of the Tasks. I had this feeling of panic come over me as I had developed this fear the past couple of weeks that I would wake up the moment that I thought about the task.

I focused hard on the dream. I told myself to think about the bridge task--not the waking myself up task (I was just sure that by even attempting this one I would lose the dream).

Suddenly I was with Philip. We flew together. I told him I needed to find the blue DV bridge. We flew to the ocean and start flying along the coast. I felt that this is where we woudl find it since in the picture the bridge goes across the water.

As I was flying I started talking--kind of chanting--to myself. "I'm looking for the bridge...I'm going to find the bri-dge....I need to find you bridge...."

I then saw some freinds of mine standing close to the edge of a cliff byh the ocean. I got distracted for a moment and flew down to talk to them. It was Steve J and N. I started talking to them about Lucid dreaming. And asking them if they've ever had a lucid dream. I can't remember their aanswers. But as I left I told them that I was having a lucid dream right now, and that's why I could fly.

I then walked to the edge of the cliff. I wanted to jump off. For a moment I was afraid to. But then I just do it. I did't even fall. I just took off flying into the air again.

Finally I saw a bridge. It wass this huge metal bridge. It went out over the ocean just like I pictured the blue bridge to go. I could see in the distance a mysterious city just like in the picture. I decided that even though this bridge is metal, I would just have to see where it went.

This bridge was very tall from bottom to top. I think cars drove on the very bottom. I didn't know what all the stuff on the top was. It was build like a huge child's climber.

I started walking across the very top. There were these metal balls that I had to walk on (it was not a smooth strip) that were on top of these poles. I noticed that I was barefoot and the tops of these balls had a bump that was very uncomfortable to step on.

I told myself that since I was in control here that I could make it so the bumps went away. Sure enough, the next balls had a nice smooth surface.

The bridge arched with the high spot being in the center of the span. I could see that the balls I was walking on met a higher structure that was built on that very center stop. It was like a geodesic dome, all filled in with connecting bars (again, like a child's climbing toy).

I got to that and started climbing through. I couldn't see the other side but I toild myself again and again that once I got past this high poin that on hte other side I would see the blue bridge and that I would just be able to sit on it and slide to the mysterious city. I was so absolutely positive that I would be seeing this.

As I climbed through that center area, I suddenly noticed that I was not alone. I looked above me and saw a black figure with a long cape. My heart started to pound as I realized that I was only about 20 feet from Darth Vader. I also knew that he had been looking for me for a long time.

He started talking to me. The first thing he said to me was that he was about to kill me.

I looked back at him and told him, "No, I don't think so. If you wanted me dead you would have killed me before I got this close."

I could tell he was a little upset for me having called his bluff. But he tells me again that he _is_ going to kill me.

But I'm no longer afraid and I climb closer and closer to him. I told him, "We need to talk. You aren't going to kill me because you want me to join you. So let's talk. "

And alas, at that moment that could have proved so interesting......I woke up.

----------


## skysaw

Nice dream, TS. I think it should most definitely count for the task.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice dream, TS. I think it should most definitely count for the task.



 
Thanks Skysaw! 

But the bridge wasn't blue..and I never really got to the other side to see what was there. All I knew was that Darth Vader  was in the middle.... ::D: .

I'm going to post it on the Task of the Month thread as an attempt.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had long dreams all night. My recall is bad, though.

*Dream 1:*

Something to do with *World of Warcraft*. Long adventures, now forgotten...


*Dream 5:*

I was at this place by the ocean. The ocean came up into this pool area. I was by the pool. I was amazed to see these* blue whales* come into the big pool. I got down into the water with them. I went to one and felt its skin. It felt exactly like I thought it would. I started scratching it. I could tell it really liked it. It then scooted itself out of the pool a ways. I sctrached it all over. I then took some really cool pictures of it with my camera, which amazingly, worked perfectly, I reviewd the pictures on the camera's screen and they were wonderful.

Then I noticed that the whale was looking very uncomfortable out tf the water. I helped it back into the pool again.



I need to post more vacation pictures.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool whale dream!  Swimming with whales, that should be a task of the month!  I think I'll go suggest that; I would love to do that.

----------


## Oneironaught

Hey, TS. 

I was just wondering: in all of these Darth Vader dreams you have, does he talk in his raspy respirator voice or does he speak "normally"?

*EDIT:*  ::D:  Haha, after making this post last night, I had a Darth Vader dream (my first ever). Man, that guy makes for one hell of a brutal boss, to say the least. Vader held an employees' meeting but I'm not sure if he actually spoke in words or not. He sure said some aggressive things in the form of actions though. Anyway, I think he _may_ have spoken some words and I _believe_ he used a regular speaking voice. I think?

After the way he treated his employees, I don't see how you can love that man  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cool whale dream! Swimming with whales, that should be a task of the month! I think I'll go suggest that; I would love to do that.



I've done that a few times now and the feeling is always amazing. Something so magical and satisfying....

I love the feel of their skin (as if I really know what it feels like...)





> Hey, TS. 
> 
> I was just wondering: in all of these Darth Vader dreams you have, does he talk in his raspy respirator voice or does he speak "normally"?
> 
> *EDIT:*  Haha, after making this post last night, I had a Darth Vader dream (my first ever). Man, that guy makes for one hell of a brutal boss, to say the least. Vader held an employees' meeting but I'm not sure if he actually spoke in words or not. He sure said some aggressive things in the form of actions though. Anyway, I think he _may_ have spoken some words and I _believe_ he used a regular speaking voice. I think?
> 
> After the way he treated his employees, I don't see how you can love that man



Funny that you had a Darth Vadar dream too.... ::D: .

Honestly I don't actually remember his voice. You'd think that it would have been memorable. But...no... :tongue2: .


Hey, the smilies are different... again.... :Eek:

----------


## Twoshadows

More vacation/ocean pics...


My foot:


Aaaa...it's coming to get me! (Okay...not really.)


Sea lions. Unforunately, the lighting is all wrong.


TS

----------


## The Cusp

> As I was flying I started talking--kind of chanting--to myself. "I'm looking for the bridge...I'm going to find the bri-dge....I need to find you bridge...."



 



> I'm just trying to find the bridge... Has anybody seen the bridge?
>  Have you seen the bridge?
>  I ain't seen the bridge!
>  Where's that confounded bridge?



It won't let me just post quotes.   Hmmmm....  Nice pics!

Oh yeah, I think you're in love with Darth Vader!  You dream about him all the time.  Or maybe I was rereading the same dream in you different journals.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice pics!



Thanks, Cusp!!  :smiley: 






> *Led Zeppelin - The Crunge* 
> *I'm just trying to find the bridge... Has anybody seen the bridge?*
> _Have you seen the bridge?_
> _I ain't seen the bridge!_
> _Where's that confounded bridge?_



Wow..so similar. So that's a song? I'm not familiar with it or I would have made sure to sing it in my dream....**


*Dreams*

My dreams lately have been all mixed up.. I have had a lot of dreams, but they are mostly fragments and I can't put whole dreams together.

But I do remember that for the last tow nights I had two different *Baby dreams.*

In one I was visiting a best friend who had just given birth to twins. I remember trying to pick them up, but I couldn't get a good hold of them and they kept slipping and I was afraid I was going to drop them.

[That has happened before in baby dreams.]

In the second baby dream I was holding a baby that was supposed to be my niece. She was about 2 months old. I decided to give the baby a bath and wash her hair. I held her carefully under the faucet in the kitchen to get her hair wet. Then I got some baby shampoo and sudsed up her hair. I can still vividly remember the feel of the baby's head as I rubbed in the shampoo.

----------


## Twoshadows

dfsfhfghhgjyuityr












Risso

TS


Darn recall bad spell..... :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

After looking at your pictures, I'll probably be dreaming about the ocean tonight. For some reason, I dream about being in the ocean a lot anyway.

Great pictures.

Hope your recall comes back soon.

----------


## Moonbeam

TS, I keep coming back here to see those pics.  They are so beautiful.  I haven't been to the September task of the month thread; I better go suggest swimming with whales, I'd really like to do that.

I was having bad recall too, but I broke the spell.  Hope you do soon too.

----------


## Twoshadows

> After looking at your pictures, I'll probably be dreaming about the ocean tonight. For some reason, I dream about being in the ocean a lot anyway.
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> Hope your recall comes back soon.



Thanks, Caradon! I know I had that whale dream because I actually had been out seeing dolphins.

I had  better dream recall last night. So I'm hoping I am going to be improving . 







> TS, I keep coming back here to see those pics. They are so beautiful. I haven't been to the September task of the month thread; I better go suggest swimming with whales, I'd really like to do that.
> 
> I was having bad recall too, but I broke the spell. Hope you do soon too.



And thanks, Moonbeam. That would be a fun task. I have never done it lucid. I'll bet it would be even better that way. But even so, my non lucid dreams actually have made me feel that I have done it. Some dream just sem so real.


*Dream:*

I waited too long to keep all the detail. but this dream seemed very real. It was the last dream of the night right before I woke up.

I was starting a new year in *college*. I remember sitting on the big queen bed that I was sharing with my new roommate and discussing classes. I hadn't gotten my schedule yet, so I wan't sure what I had ended up with.

The next day I walked onto campus and was stressing because I didn't know my way around at all. All I knew is that I had a Spanish class I had to find. I had a map and was trying to use it. But as is typical in a dream, I couldn't make sense of it.

Finally a teacher comes by and sees that I'm lost. She asked me to follow her. Since campus is so huge, there is a central plaza area where you can pick up a tram to get to other areas on campus. After she dropped me off I realized that I don't have the needed money to use the tram. 

Since I am late for class, I just take off running toward the place where I think the building is. There is a large ramp that I have to go up to get this part of campus. Another student sees me, and says he will show me the right building. As we go up the ramp it gets really high off the ground. We come to a part where there is a gap in the wood flooring and the guy has to jump over it. I get nervous when I realise that the gap was big enough for us to fall through if we hadn't been looking. Suddnely the whole thing looks very rickety,adn I'm afraid it will collapes.

I woke up while still on the ramp.

I had this very frustrated unfinished feeling. So I tried to fall back to sleep and continue the dream.

I was actually able to make it all appear around me again. Instead of taking advantage of the lucid moment, I rushed off the find the building that my Spanish class was in. (I'm not sure why....I just really felt like I had to finish what I started, I guess.)

----------


## Adam

More cool pics  ::D: 

Hey TS you were in my dreams last night (I think)  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You _really_ do take some of the coolest pictures, TS.  ::content:: 

And I think The Cusp is right about your being in love with Darth Vader! Hehe.

TS and Anakin, sittin in a tree, plotting over galaxies.
First comes love,
Then comes marriage,
Then comes a bloody battle for supremacy against the native civilizations of Andromeda!!! ::evil::

----------


## Twoshadows

> More cool pics 
> 
> Hey TS you were in my dreams last night (I think)



Thanks Adam! 

And cool...Did you write down the dream yet? I look forward to reading it... :smiley: 






> You _really_ do take some of the coolest pictures, TS. 
> 
> And I think The Cusp is right about your being in love with Darth Vader! Hehe.
> 
> TS and Anakin, sittin in a tree, plotting over galaxies.
> First comes love,
> Then comes marriage,
> Then comes a bloody battle for supremacy against the native civilizations of Andromeda!!!



Thanks you for the compliment on the pictures, O. Those were really fun pictures to take. Makes me want to go do it again.... ::D: .

And you're so funny. I don't know why Darth Vaver shows up so often. And like I said before, it's not the handsome young DV, but the one wearing the black helmet and gloves and cape etc. Why in the world would that turn me on--I really don't know.... ::shock::  ::D: .

Lucid Dream: (Task Attempted)


I guess my recall is a bit better. I'm still not sure how this dream started or at which point I became lucid (so I'm just going to use blue for the whole thing.

The first thing that I remember is driving in a car on the freeway through a really bad construction area. I got to a place where the gravel was so thick that the car was barely able to make it through. After this I thought, "I don't have to deal with this", and I made the car start to fly.

At first I thought that I was cool and special for being able to make my car fly. Then I looked around and noticed that other vehicles were also flying. As I got close to one camper I reached out and grabbed at one. It turned out to be just a toy camper.

As I flew along I saw lots of boxes and packages floating in the air. I flew at them and grabbed them (I must have been in a convertable now).

In the first box I saw that there were old children's games and puzzles. I remember thinking, "Cool I love lucid dreams where you are opening things that are a surprise to you. I wonder what will be in the next box." (That was the first time--as I look back--that I _really_ know I was lucid--although I may have been lucid from the start).

I opened other packages, but most ended up being old things that you might find in a closet. Nothing really exciting.

Then I landed and was in a store. This part is fuzzy. I remember tyring to figure out something cool to do. Sex actually crosed my mind, but I quickly dismissed it because I was afraid that I would wake up. Even thinking about it made the dream feel fragile.

So I went outside. I could see that I was near Lake Powell. I could see the *deep canyon* below the dam.

"The Blue Bridge Task...! I need to cross the canyon on the blue bridge." I started moving toards the canyon, hoping to see the bridge at any moment.

A couple of times I was feeling the dream fade as I got excited about the bridge task. I thought, "I've got to ground myself."

I looked down at my arms and hands. I rubbed my hands together and said out loud what I was doing, "I'm rubbing my left arm. It feels pretty real...but almost like I'm a little numb--like there is a layer of something between my fingers and arm.. Now I'm gripping both of my hands together. Same thing--it almost feels real, but I can tell a difference. I'm glad I'm doing this. I have been forgetting to remember to touch things. I like to touch things in my LDs...makes them feel more real-life..."

I looked at the canyon again. I was getting close now. I realized that I was riding a bike. The ground was sloping toward the huge drop-off. I wasn't seeing any bridges appear.

I strained harder to make a bridge suddenly appear.....

....but ended up waking up instead.... :Sad: .

----------


## Oneironaught

> "Cool I love lucid dreams where you are opening things that are a surprise to you. I wonder what will be in the next box."




I love that; it's one of my favorite things to do in an LD. I love to explore boxes, cabinets and drawers and see what unexpected things I find.

----------


## Twoshadows

> [/color]
> I love that; it's one of my favorite things to do in an LD. I love to explore boxes, cabinets and drawers and see what unexpected things I find.



Hey GH... :smiley: 

Yep, exploring is really fun in LDs. I remember thinking in the dream that I wanted to find something _really_ cool so I could mention it when I wrote down my dream in my DJ. But I didn't really find anything that exciting Next time my brain will be more creative.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another dream last night that I just remembered. It was right before my LD.

*Dream:*

It was inspired by my playing of *World of Warcraft* last night--where I had interaction with both the Treants and big protector trees.

In the dream I looked out the window and sudfdenly saw these big trees that had suddenly come to life. I also realized at that moment that they were going to kill us all. I was in the house with a group of family and friends. I wanted to warn the others and help them. But I also knew that I only had about 5 seconds to get out of the house. I yelled a warning--then took off without helping anyone.

I ran out the door and up the mountain that was behind the house. I kept trying to find places to hide.

This part go on for quite a while. I finally get to a cabin where there are people. I tell them what happened.

It suddenly hits me how completely lame I am for just taking off and leaving eveyone. I feel horrible. How could I have done something so selfish?

I decide to head back to the house and see if they are all right.

As I get to the house I get this feeling that everyone else is dead. I feel so horrible again that I left them all to die.

But then I see *Harry Potter*. He is standing by the house talking to his parents. I realize that he is now dead and that I am seeing spirits.

Harry and his parents look so happy, and they are smiling and talking and even laughing.

I have this realization that death isn't so horrible. That I shouldn't feel so bad. That all my family and friends that are now dead are _not_ miserable or feeling sorry that they are dead. But that they are all now quite happy and enjoying a good reunion with other family and friends that had died in the past.

----------


## Caradon

I flew in a car once too, it's pretty cool.

I'll have to try looking in a box or something sometime, never really thought of that before.

Everywhere I look, more stuff about death lately! LOL it's kind of strange.

I think death is a lot worse for the people left behind. I'm not really afraid of my own death (depending on how it happens of course) But I can't stand the thought of losing the people close to me.

----------


## Adam

Hey, Okay I know it was a long time coming but look  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Very cool, Adam. Thanks!!





> I flew in a car once too, it's pretty cool.
> 
> I'll have to try looking in a box or something sometime, never really thought of that before.
> 
> Everywhere I look, more stuff about death lately! LOL it's kind of strange.
> 
> I think death is a lot worse for the people left behind. I'm not really afraid of my own death (depending on how it happens of course) But I can't stand the thought of losing the people close to me.



Hey Caradon... :smiley: 

I think I have flown in a car in three Lds now. I must enjoy it, I guess.

I agree with your thoughts on death. Because of my beliefs, I don't fear moving on. It's the (temporary) separation from loved ones that is always the hardest.

----------


## Adam

I was from this beach  ::D:  There are more pics in my photography thread.

----------


## Twoshadows

Beautiful, Adam!

I love the way the sunlight is hitting the pebbles just right. And the way the wave looks frozen in place. I saw your other pics too. My favorites are the ones with the pebbles.... :smiley: .


*Dream:*

I had another Buffy related dream.

In the dream *Spike* had come over for a visit. During the dream I kept going back and forth between "Spike is a Vampire" and "He is an actor".

It was like he was having to be at my house for a certain amount of time. I remember the first day he was over I mostly just let him do his thing. I remember him being on the computer a lot. 

The second day I decided to spend the day hanging out with him. I went to some kind of restaurant/bar with him. I think the whole "vampire" thing made me think we needed to get something specialized to drink. I decided on rootbeer and cream. We put it in a bowl and ate it with a spoon (??). I remember seeing a ton a people that I knew there. I wondered what they were thinking seeing me with Spike (at this time I was thinking "vampire")

But later at home I was laying on the floor with him talking, and I remember telling him, "You know, I have been calling you Spike this whole time. Would you rather I called you by your real name?"

I know we did other things in the dream. But I can't remember what they all were. But I remember enjoying the feeling of hanging out with him.

Funny...

----------


## Twoshadows

My journal's such a quiet place these days.

I guess I need to add music.

What to listen to.... ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wboMEHnHKU

----------


## Twoshadows

And here are some pretty pictures....







 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

Good song.





> My journal's such a quiet place these days.



Aww, don't feel lonely. I haven't forgot about you; I still read everything you post here (if that helps). I don't think any one else has forgotten about you either. Personally, I don't want to post too often and clutter your DJ unless I have something to say, even if it is something stupid  ::D: 





> I think the whole "vampire" thing made me think we needed to get something specialized to drink.



I felt sure you'd say "blood" or "Bloody Marys". But no, you thought you'd impress a vampire with root beer  ::roll::  You have much to learn  ::D: 

Oh, I was actually going to comment on this at an earlier date but, those pictures with the whales are cool. I love ocean pictures. The blueness of the water is just so beautiful.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Oh, looks like I've been skipping these parts lately.  Not enough time to post my crazy dreams over the last couple days.  Now that I have time I think I'll update.

There was a lunar eclipise early this morning, I hope you got some pictures!  :p

----------


## Adam

> My journal's such a quiet place these days.



I always read it, but I get the notifications to my inbox at work so can read them in an email rather than checking the forum, as work logs internet usage. Anyhow - Thought I would let you know I still read everything, and like O says, dont want to spam it  ::D: 

Keep the pictures and dreams coming  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys... :smiley: . Haha..I guess I was whining just a bit, huh? I just had felt like responding to something in my Dj, but nothing was there. I'm all better now.... ::D: .






> Good song.
> 
> 
> Aww, don't feel lonely. I haven't forgot about you; I still read everything you post here (if that helps). I don't think any one else has forgotten about you either. Personally, I don't want to post too often and clutter your DJ unless I have something to say, even if it is something stupid 
> 
> 
> I felt sure you'd say "blood" or "Bloody Marys". But no, you thought you'd impress a vampire with root beer  You have much to learn 
> 
> Oh, I was actually going to comment on this at an earlier date but, those pictures with the whales are cool. I love ocean pictures. The blueness of the water is just so beautiful.



You're always so nice--thanks.

But--for your information, _my_ vampire really liked rootbeer.... ::D: .

And thanks for the compliments on the pictures.





> Oh, looks like I've been skipping these parts lately. Not enough time to post my crazy dreams over the last couple days. Now that I have time I think I'll update.
> 
> There was a lunar eclipise early this morning, I hope you got some pictures! :p



 ::huh::  Yeah...the lunar eclipse. You might think that I would have made myself a big note to remind myself. And maybe set an alarm. But...no...this one sort of passed me by.  :Sad: 

Thanks for stopping by... :smiley: . And I'm glad to see that you are catching up in your DJ.





> I always read it, but I get the notifications to my inbox at work so can read them in an email rather than checking the forum, as work logs internet usage. Anyhow - Thought I would let you know I still read everything, and like O says, dont want to spam it 
> 
> Keep the pictures and dreams coming



Thanks Adam. Well, a little spamming is okay. Or a lot. Heck, I don't care. ::D:  This isn't _just_ a place to keep my dreams...it's a place to keep myself motivated. The more, the merrier...the more, the more motivation. Or something like that.  :tongue2: 



*Dreams form last night:*

None....that I remember... :Sad: .

I had to wake up too early. It's starting to turn into that time of year where the weather is cooling down and I can start exercising outside again. But dang, even at 5:45, it's still unpleasantly warm out.

----------


## Adam

In that case I will report here, every morning (well afternoon) after reading your dreams  ::D: 

Oh and I have been perfecting a new method for LDs over the last couple of nights and have already had 5 LDs!!!! I am testing this with lucid seeker shortly to see if it works, cant believe I had 4 last night and not once tried the lucid task!! I will do so tonight though when I have many more  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Haha...see what a little whining will get you. Let this be a lesson to us all.... ::D: .

Yeah, Adam, I had seen that you had posted a ton a dreams. I have read through a lot of them, but not all, yet. That's so cool that you've had such great success. I'll have to see if its something I can do.

Hope you continue doing great....

----------


## Adam

Something you can do? You are like an LD goddess or something lol  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Something you can do? You are like an LD goddess or something lol



Hahahaha...



I mean...thanks Adam.  :smiley: 

Really, that was a nice compliment. I appreciate it.

I know that I have been able to learn LDing very quickly. And that I have had some really long LDs with moderately good control.

But my problem is that I don't have them as often as I would like. I get these dry spells that sometimes go on for weeks at a time.

And I guess I am a bit frustrated at this moment because I haven't been able to make that dang Blue Bridge appear.

I mean, how hard can that be?

One would think that finding a blue bridge would be easier than ridding an island of snakes...or merging with a tree....or creating a portal.

But I'm just not getting it..... :Sad: 


But--

 I'm not giving up. Even if I have to do this one late, I'll do it.....


....for I am an LD Goddess and can do anything in LDs.....



(If I tell myself that enough, it's gotta help, right?)

----------


## Adam

Sure it should help! I will be having more LDs tonight that is for sure, this technique is awesome, and wont fail! its has like a 250&#37; success rate (i think).

For the bridge can you not step out from behind a building or something to find it?

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to read and try your technique. I would love to find something that helps up the frequency of my LDs.





> For the bridge can you not step out from behind a building or something to find it?



I don't know...I've tried 2 or 3 times so far. I've tried my usual tricks. I flew along the ocean shore expecting it to appear. I expected it to show up on the other side of the metal bridge I was on (got distracted by Darth Vader on that one)...I expected it to show up while flying along the side of a caynon. But it never appeared.

But like I said, I'll keep trying. I just need to have an LD to give me that opportunity. That's where you come in. I'll go read now....

And thanks...

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to make this work. In fact, I believe I was almost doing it the other morning when I re-entered that college dream I wanted to finish. If I had been more focused I believe I could have become lucid. I don't get to sleep in until Saturday. But I'll try it if I get enough sleep tonight.

Adam's Technique


Hey guys, I have been wanting to post this for a while but been testing it on myself first for a few mornings, with mixed results so wanted to share with you and maybe with your help and experience we can adapt this to make it work better for others. Its something I have done for a while but only just drew myself up some rules around it. I dont have a name for it, although Straight Back to Bed (SBTB) seems the most fitting.

*The Theory*

Okay, when ever I have achieved multiple lucid dreams, I tend to find I am always lying on my back, in fact most of my lucid dreams are when I am on my back. Also, they almost always seem to be in the morning, not half way through the night, added to this, my recall is at its best in the morning when I am in my longer REM cycle. So this got me thinking about induction techniques.

The WILD works by staying awake for 30 minutes or so then slipping back into sleep. I think this is too long and for me, is a hard technique to master, and often you can loose your motivation when you are lying for 30/40 minutes and still not achieve it. 

I am of the belief that the quicker you slip back into a dream from waking the more chance you will have of inducing a lucid dream so I propose this technique for people to try and report back on with their results.

This will be going into a mini guide I am putting together but this technique I want to test first before I complete the guide so you guys are my guinea pigs :p

*The Technique SBTB (Straight Back to Bed?)

*The idea is that, when you very first awake in the mornings do your very best not to open your eyes, neither should you move at all. Keep the thoughts of your dream you have just awoken from fresh in your mind and slowly roll onto your back. Most people will find lying on their back to sleep quite uncomfortable, but since you only just awoke you should be ok falling right back to sleep.

So you have rolled onto your back and keep the images and memories of the last dream you had in your mind and think about what you would have done if you became lucid and carry the dream on in your thoughts from the point you woke up and imagine what you would have done if you stayed sleeping and were lucid. So as you are doing this you will in some occasions notice that your mind will wander from the dream scenario, and as long as it is not thoughts of what you are going to have for breakfast or your day ahead just go with them, don't fight it as this will only make you more awake. So what ever your mind tries to do just go with it, but keep the thoughts of what you would do if you were in control of this.

You should find you fall asleep pretty quickly, I normally manage to do this within a minute of waking up. And with mixed success has become lucid. Please give this a try and let me know what your results are.
*
(Pre)Requisites*

Okay there are a few things you need to consider before trying this, these might change based on your successes but for me the following I have found is important.

- Make sure you have a regular sleep pattern! So sleeping 11pm till 8am or something, try to make this regular, I know some people have work, and other commitments, but if you can keep a regular sleep pattern of what works for you. Try not to get too tired, as I find my lucid dreams are better after a lot of rest and within light sleep.

- Don't use an alarm! Its important that you only wake up when you body tells you to wake up. So for me I usually have to be up at 7am for work. If I make sure I get at least 8 hours sleep that gives me the opportunity when I awaken early enough to try this. So when you first naturally wake up, try remain as still as possible with your eyes shut thinking about the dream only.


- Follow your mind! When you are first awake, your mind will be fresh with the dream you awoken from, don't fight these thoughts and think about getting up, instead keep them fresh, and keep with them, and carry on the dream in your mind. If you mind wanders, as it invariably will, then go with it, and slip back into the dream and sleep.

Good luck, and I hope this works for you. You might not slip right into the dream you were thinking about before you slip back into sleep, but this method has been pretty reliable to me and now I feel after trying to perfect it, getting the views and experiences of ou guys trying it, maybe I can adapt it and publish a complete guide  :smiley: 

Thank you for your time.
Adam.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Nice technique there, sounds easy enough to do, though it'd be really cool if I had the time to try it out. I'll definitely try it out Monday and post up my results! [Thank goodness for government holidays] Pretty nice of you to post it on here TS  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice technique there, sounds easy enough to do, though it'd be really cool if I had the time to try it out. I'll definitely try it out Monday and post up my results! [Thank goodness for government holidays] Pretty nice of you to post it on here TS



Hey Lucidbulbs...yeah, Adam put the original in Attaining Lucidity--but I don't visit that part of the forum very much. But I come here all the time--so I figured it would help to have it right in front of me to help me remember.

That's true...I'll get to sleep in Monday too.  :boogie: I'll be trying this out...

----------


## Adam

> I'm going to read and try your technique. I would love to find something that helps up the frequency of my LDs.



I hope it works, however, last night I had another 3 LDs, this make it 8 in 3 days!!!!  ::shock:: 

This is with an amended technique which I was going to hold off posting till I had tried it out for longer and given a couple of people it to test out for me, if you like I will include you in on the PM to try it? I think however with the results I have been getting I am too excited for others not to try it.

If I can get 8 in 3 days of trying it, I am sure you can  :smiley: 

Let me know if you would like me to add you to the list, I am sending it to Lucid Seeker, Meggyfayephotography and The Question so far. I will be typing it up today.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, *Adam*, That's awesome.

Yeah, I'd _definitely_ like to be included. Thank you!

Last night, unforutunatley was one of those nights with very little sleep. I knew it was going to be like that so I did't worry that I never had a chance to try the above technique.

I do remember two *dream fragments*.

IRL, I got an email from an old friend that I hadn't heard from in a long time. I thought we had lost touch. I sent him off a quick reply before gong to bed.

So of course, I dreamed that I got a reply from him. In his email he told me that he had moved. And his biggest regret form the move was that the soil in the new place wasn't very fertile.

Funny...yet so typical for me to dream that.

The next fragment was of me actually visiting this friend and talking to him.

The funny thing is when I got his email in real life I did several reality checks--because getting his email was so unexpected. Yet I saw him and talked him in the dream without giving it any thought.

So typical.....

----------


## Adam

I didn't get it done today, and am just off into London for some drinks, will try get it done tomorrow and PM it  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, thanks, Adam.



Song of the day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXYiPPlXiM8


Picture of the Day:




TS

----------


## skysaw

Those trees look a LOT like a scene in an LD of mine last week! When did you take it?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those trees look a LOT like a scene in an LD of mine last week! When did you take it?



Cool...

That was taken in *Sequoia National Park*--part of my California trip earlier this month. I still have a bunch of those pictures I haven't gotten around to posting yet. I went to a lot of cool places on that trip.

(That picture I am currently using as wallpaper on my computer--but I always change it every couple of weeks or less, so I don't get tired of them.)


*Dream fragments:*

Running around in World of Warcraft (again). 


Being in a school, but not as a student.

----------


## Adam

Hey here it is  :smiley:  Its at the bottom.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=498656

----------


## Moonbeam

I absolutely love your pics, TS. You are so talented and again I am inspired to try myself.  The black widow!  And the snails (what are they doing?  ::shock:: )  The trees!  In addition to the whales which I still think are amazing (and I'm going to keep lobbying for swimming with them as a task).  You really had a nice vacation.

Adam, your technique is sort of what I do, but I never really thought about it as systematically as you have written it out.  I can't do WBTB because I'd never get back to sleep, but I never thought to observe what position I'm in, etc. all the details that you have quantified.  Thanks for laying it out like that, I'm going to try and both incorporate some of your ideas and pay more attention to exactly what I do when I am successful.

Well, a new month, and new tasks!  And every night we get another chance to dream!  That's why lucid dreaming is a great hobby.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys.

I have gone to bed way to late the late couple of nights to have good dreaming.

Although, I do think I had a *short LD* last night.

I remember waking up and saying to myself, "Well, I actually _did_ have an LD" But I don't remember any of it since I fell right back to sleep.

*Another dream...*

The one dream that I do remember was with me being *back in college*.

I was trying to get to class. As usual I was hainvg trouble remembering just where my class was and what the exact time was. I was getting mad at myself for letting this happen _again_ (of course when I awoke I got mad at myself all over again for not catching this obvious and very common dream sign).

I was heading toward this tall black building with mirrored windows. At least I remembered that that was the place where my class was.

I remember there being a lot of excitement on campus. We had just heard the news that *Hawaii* no longer wanted to be part of the US and that our country was about to enter *cival war*. I remember seeing armed guards there on campus. It made me feel very nervous, and I had this feeling that life as I knew it was quickly going to change.

Then I remember gong to drive back to the dorms. And old roommate needed a ride. She also asked if a few freinds could also get a ride. I started driving them all back. I noticed that *my car's brakes were not working* well. It was very scary. Each time I came to a stop light I would have to drag my feet on the ground to help stop the car. (I missed another common dream sign here).

I didn't had an accident. I finally dropped the girls off. I stayed and talked to my old roommate for a little while. She was a ltitle upset that I had failed to notice that she had lost 75 pounds. But once she had pointed it out, I noticed that she really did look much thinner.

----------


## Adam

> Thanks for laying it out like that, I'm going to try and both incorporate some of your ideas and pay more attention to exactly what I do when I am successful.
> 
> Well, a new month, and new tasks! And every night we get another chance to dream! That's why lucid dreaming is a great hobby.



Hey no problem, good luck. Would love to share ideas if it means I can improve on this.

So far I have had 100% success with it, so might only work for me, but hopefully it can work for many others  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a couple of pics...





TS

----------


## Adam

I love the affect in the first one. Second one is cool - you have very nice eyes  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Adam... :smiley: .




Like I said before I haven't been getting much sleep. I haven't attempted lucidity. I need to start going to bed early and really give this a try.

There are whole new tasks to do. But *"Pick a Card"* sounds rather boring to me. Since I didn't get into the "club" last month I don't know whose idea that was and I don't want to offend anyone--but why a card??? Aren't there more interesting things to find and observe? I liked the Newspaper headline idea. But oh well, I'll have to make sure _my_ card tells the future, or at least something more intersting then, "It's a heart!".  ::D: 


*Dreams:*

I don't remember much-- mostly just fragments.


*Fragment 1:*

I remember looking through pictures and finding one that I took while hiking of a huge african lion with its mouth open. I remember wanting to post that one becuase it was so impressive.


*Fragment 2:* 

I was with this guy that I was maybe going to date or something. He said something about wanting to sleep in a cabin in the woods. I remember being excited and told him I knew of a place that we could go.

Then I remember sleeping with him. No sex--just sleeping. But it was intimate and nice.


*Fragment 3:*

Somethign about my mom.

----------


## Adam

> Thanks, Adam....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before I haven't been getting much sleep. I haven't attempted lucidity. I need to start going to bed early and really give this a try.
> 
> There are whole new tasks to do. But *"Pick a Card"* sounds rather boring to me. Since I didn't get into the "club" last month I don't know whose idea that was and I don't want to offend anyone--but why a card??? Aren't there more interesting things to find and observe? I liked the Newspaper headline idea. But oh well, I'll have to make sure _my_ card tells the future, or at least something more intersting then, "It's a heart!".



I am hoping mine have the winning lottery numbers on it  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

I love the few latest batches of pictures.





> There are whole new tasks to do. But *"Pick a Card"* sounds rather boring to me. Since I didn't get into the "club" last month I don't know whose idea that was and I don't want to offend anyone--but why a card??? Aren't there more interesting things to find and observe? I liked the Newspaper headline idea. But oh well, I'll have to make sure _my_ card tells the future, or at least something more intersting then, "It's a heart!".



I think I remember the card one being mentioned two months ago, when I actually made it for a change. But, I think the water animal one was possibly a result of a suggestion I made (at least I'd like to feel important like that  ::D:  )

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, GH, When I read that, I thought of the suggestion you made. I really look forward to trying that one. I wonder how good mine will turn out. I wonder if I will say, "Water, form a bear"..and it will form a bear......OR if it will just pick something on its own and I'll be surprised. This is a fun one with lots of possibilities. Glad you suggested it...and glad it was chosen.

----------


## Moonbeam

I thought the card one was OK, for the same reason--maybe a cool Tarot card or something would come up (I did it, but I don't know how to interpret mine.)  But now that you mention it, a newspaper headline is a very cool idea.  I was thinking on the way to work this morning that turning on a radio and seeing what you heard would be good, but the newspaper is better really--more doable.  We should keep that in mind and suggest it soon (I missed it when it was suggested before.)

----------


## Twoshadows

Moonbeam, that's cool you got the Task done...and so soon! Oh, I've got to get going. I missed last month, and I hate going two months without doing the task. So I've got to FOCUS!


Hey speaking of "focusing", I finally got my eye picture. But I wasn't able to get a really clear one (that's why it's in this thread and not the other one where it would be compared with all the others. And notice how I put my own pictures here too  ::D: ). I should probably keep trying for a better one. 

This one looks a little unnatural for me because if you notice in my other pictures that I have naturally "smiley" eyes. And I had to really try to open them to get the picture.

But here is the one I've got so far.



TS

----------


## Twoshadows

The only dream I remember played like a game--probably World of Warcraft inspired. That's what I get when I play before bed.

I remember that I was with Jeff and we each had little *fairies* that flew at our shoulders and helped attack our enemies. My fairy was about three inches tall and had bright green hair. Jeff's was about two inches tall and was purple.

There was one point in the dream when we had to travel in a boat and I was afraid something would happen to the fairies. I had tried to capture my fairy and put her into a jar. She didn't like it and tried to get out before I could put the lid on. I was afraid I was going to squish her fingers, but then she finally gave up and went to the bottom so I could put the lid on.

I remember letting her out later.

Then there was something about this dangerous guy that I wasn't supposed to get close to, and I ended up having to stand next to him while on another boat. I hoped he didn't know who I was.



Still no lucidity.

----------


## Adam

> Still no lucidity.



Hey, maybe I have stolen them from you? I can't stop having lucid dreams at the minute. Well except for the past 4 days but that's my own fault lol.

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks, TS (re task congrats).  I like your multicolored eye.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Your eye is similar to mine with the yellowish bit in the middle!  Gorgeous!

And I agree... the card task does sound boring.  I'm going for the gusto.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Moonbeam and CB!

Yeah, CB, I noticed that when I saw the picture of your eye that you posted. Cool.



*Dreams:*

I remember that for some reason my family was going to have to* move*. I was really disappointed. I liked our house and didn't want to leave it. But we were going to get to stay in the same town. 

There was this *old church* that was for sale. In recent years it had been used as a motel. Our family was thinking af buying it. It had a very large deck over a parking lot. I tried to get excited thinking about ways I could use that area if we ended up buying that place. But the one thing I didn't like about it was that it was in a commercial part of town right on the main street.

*Dream 2:*

 I was with my *family* again. We were supposed to be in a foreign county. I think it was *Israel.* I remember talking with my *dad*. He wanted me to give this speech somewhere about my visit so far in Israel. But I suddenly realized that I hadn't even left the place where we were staying--that I hadn't had any experiences worth talking about yet. I told my dad that he needed to take me around, so I could see the places, then I would be able to give the speech.

I remember it felt so good to be with my dad. Too bad it didn't trigger lucidity. Sometimes dreams about my dad will trigger lucidty. But I think it's sometimes good to just hang out with my dad in dreams without becoming lucid--because once I'm lucid, I usually just go off and do other things. I miss my dad and being with him in dreams kind of makes me feel like I've recently been with him.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I dreamed that I was in Salt Lake at my grandparent's old house. We were having a huge *family reunion*. Somehow one of the family members heard that there had been a government conspiracy to put *bar codes* on all the *babies* while they were in the hospital after they were born.

We gathered the babies that were there at the reunion. We looked closely at them. We discovered that when you held the baby at just the right angle that you could see a faint bar code on the baby's back. Several of us were very upset that this would be done without anyone letting us know.

----------


## Adam

Weird, reminds me of the film the Omen for some reason - I have no idea why though..

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Barcodes on babies? That's too funny!!!! 
I want to go to Israel someday. I have an old pen-pal who lives in Jerusalem. He told me that there are so many programs for Jews in America that will pay for them to go for a week or two, like a short foreign exchange program. I'd love to go, but right now I'd be too afraid because of all the wars.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! Barcoding babies! Wow, I guess then you wouldn't be able to mix them up, just scan them to be sure they're yours and you're off!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Weird, reminds me of the film the Omen for some reason - I have no idea why though..



 
Hey Adam. I've never seen the movie The Omen, so I don't know what the connection would be either... ::D: 





> Barcodes on babies? That's too funny!!!! 
> I want to go to Israel someday. I have an old pen-pal who lives in Jerusalem. He told me that there are so many programs for Jews in America that will pay for them to go for a week or two, like a short foreign exchange program. I'd love to go, but right now I'd be too afraid because of all the wars.



Yeah, I'd love to go to Israel if it were safer. So much cool history there.





> Haha! Barcoding babies! Wow, I guess then you wouldn't be able to mix them up, just scan them to be sure they're yours and you're off!



Hey LB. I think the bar code idea came from the idea of computer chips. You know how you can get a computer chip implanted into your pet, then if it gets lost, they can just scan its neck and find out who it belongs to. I've heard that they might do that with people some day. 

The again, it may have been inspired from that old show Dark Angel, where she had a barcode tattooed on the back of her neck because she was a government genetically enhanced project.

Or maybe it was totally random--just a weird dream... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had two DV member dreams last night. It's been a while since I had one. These were pretty short, but at least I remember who I dreamed about.

*Dream 1:*

I was in an airport. I was flying back to where I was supposed to be going to college. The airport was like a maze. I was confused as to where to go. I finally looked over and saw *Amethyst Star*. She looked like she knew where she was supposed to be going. I started following her. I was trying to catch up, but she was always too far ahead. But I did finally get to the right place thanks to *Ame*.


*Dream 2:*

This one may have been several, but I'm not sure whre the didiving lines are.

I was at some kind of *wedding*. I was sitting at a table in the reception room. I remember *CoLd BlooDed* was sitting at that table. I think we talked, but I don't remember what we talked about.


I remember going back to a house after the wedding. I was standing in the backyard. I looked over at a tree and saw what I first thought was a bird house. I looked in and saw about four little *frog*. One of the frogs hopped to the door and then flew out. I was surprised to see it fly. I looked at the others. I could see little bat-like wings behind their front arms. Then my mom was htere and explaining that she had been givinn the flying frogs, by someone. SHe hoped that they were doig alright, but she still worried about them.

Later in the dream (and I'm not sure where it fits in--so I'll just put it here while we are on the subject) my sister comes in and tells us that she sold the frogs on ebay and that she felt she had found a better home for them. I felt a little upset. I would have taken the frogs if I knew they didn't want them.


Then I see Dave N in the backyard he is duelling with someone using* magic* spells. I see that he has a wand. I remember thinking that the spells he used were very clever. I admired him. Then later we were talking about his spells. He was showing me how he could pick up a chair using his wand. We were supposed to put all the chirs in the backyard onto a truck (it's like they were left over from the wedding).

I started messing around--trying to pretend that I could pick up a chair using magic--even though I didn't have a wand or any experience. To my surprise I could make the chair float just using my mind. I showed Dave and this other man that was there. I asked them what it meant. They said that soome peopel are just born with that ability, but it was very rare.

I remember saying, "Wow...you mean I will be able to do this in school...oh gosh...and while playing sports...oh, this will be cool!"

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I had some old *friends* visiting. They had just arrived and we were sitting out in the yard talking. I suddenly remembered that I had forgotten to clean the bathroom before they came. I ran in the house and the *toilet* was horribly dirty. I started scrubbing and scrubbing....

The next thing I remember is that we took a tour bus to the rocky mountains. We sarted hiking. There were all these* bears*. I was a little nervous (but not as nervous as I would have been in real life). There was even a mother grizzly and her cub right next to our trail.

I remember seeing places that had a chain link fence. These areas were where you would go if a bear was chasing you. But we didn't have to use these areas.

I then remember looking at a map and seeing that there was this *cave* not very far. I got excited and told my frinds that we would have to go to the cave.

We then came to a little *shop* along the trail. They sold snacks. My friend J went in. I asked where K was. He said that she was back on the trail somewhere. I ran back to find her. I went back a very long way past all these people. Finally she was at the end of the group of people.

The next thing I remembered was talking to them about how I wished we could go to *Disneyland* on this trip. How l loved to go to Disneyland. How I had to go there at least one a year or I would shrivel up and die.

Then we were traveling. We stopped at someone's house to take *showers* because for some reason we wouldn't be able to take showers for the next two days.

----------


## mark

> I'm going to make this work. In fact, I believe I was almost doing it the other morning when I re-entered that college dream I wanted to finish. If I had been more focused I believe I could have become lucid. I don't get to sleep in until Saturday. But I'll try it if I get enough sleep tonight.
> 
> Adam's Technique
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have been wanting to post this for a while but been testing it on myself first for a few mornings, with mixed results so wanted to share with you and maybe with your help and experience we can adapt this to make it work better for others. Its something I have done for a while but only just drew myself up some rules around it. I dont have a name for it, although Straight Back to Bed (SBTB) seems the most fitting.
> 
> *The Theory*
> 
> ...




Hello

This sounds like it could be good, I have tried the wild thing but find it takes way to long and I just loose intrest.

I have this week of work so I will give this a go so what happens. Iwill post if I get any results at all  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Mark you might want to check the thread in my sig, I have since come up with an updated technique which has given me 100&#37; success so far  ::D:  may need to taylor it to your needs though, if you like check out the post, link in the sig  ::D:

----------


## Adam

And for that shameless plug - I bring gifts made with love lol



 ::D:

----------


## mark

lol nice one mate I will try out that new one tonight..oh that twoshadows picture you put is is mint! how the hell did ya do that lol

----------


## Adam

Just opened the shutter on my camera, moved a light about to create the letters and closed the shutter  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Adam*, That's sooo cool. I love it!



*Mark*--good luck with Adam's technique. 

My life had been busy lately and I have been distracted. But one of these days I'll FOCUS and try it. I really think it'll work if I actually give it a try.

----------


## Adam

I am glad you like, now see if you can do something better  :tongue2: 

I was gutten when you did the Snails because I couldn't think of anything for ages that was worthy of a reply lol.

----------


## mark

ha ha yeah tell me about it...a usy life has distracted me on a number of occasions. I have massive gaps in my dream journal because of starting a new job and family stuff lol so im just getting back into this now that things have calmed down a bit  :smiley: 

oh by the way I love your journal...good reading  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I am glad you like, now see if you can do something better 
> 
> I was gutten when you did the Snails because I couldn't think of anything for ages that was worthy of a reply lol.



Haha...

I've had a hard time doing anything else after the snails, too!  ::D: 

But yours is definitely awesome!





> ha ha yeah tell me about it...a usy life has distracted me on a number of occasions. I have massive gaps in my dream journal because of starting a new job and family stuff lol so im just getting back into this now that things have calmed down a bit 
> 
> oh by the way I love your journal...good reading



Thanks Mark. 

Yeah, it's hard to dream well when you aren't getting a lot of sleep and when you have others things that you're thinking about all the time. And I think it's okay. Lucid dreaming is one of those things that you can enjoy, but you don't have to stress too much when you get busy---at least that's what I tell myself. (Maybe I do get a _little_ stressed when I go too long with out one... ::D: )

Anyway, Mark, good luck. Hope you have a chance to Ld now.

I'm trying to focus again on dreaming

----------


## Man of Shred

> Haha...
>    (Maybe I do get a _little_ stressed when I go too long with out one...)




 Ha if you suffered one of my dryspells you'd have a nervous breakdown :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ha if you suffered one of my dryspells you'd have a nervous breakdown



Probably. I don't know. I'm trying not to think too much about my dry spell.


*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

I just rememeber watering my *garden* and seeing a place where I had *squash* plants. I remember thinking, "Wow, I didn't know I had planted these here." And I looked and saw that they were covered with huge squashes. I was really pleased because the other squash (the ones I planted in real life) hadn't produced well.



*Dream 2* (maybe 3, 4, 5, 6, 7. etc.....)

I was playing *World of warcraft*.

In one of them, I was completing a quest. The person I was playing with then said, "Now that I helped you with your quest, you need to help me with mine." And I remember thinking, "But I'm sooo tired now." I didn't realize that I was going to have to help him next...



Edit:

I might go camping tonight. I don't know how that will affect my dreams. I probably won't sleep as well. But sometimes that helps me remember better because I'm waking up more often during the night. Lately I've not been getting enough sleep and when I finally get to bed I sleep solidly til my alarm rudely awakens me.   But I don't know if I'm going to go. There are no toilets there...and I'll have to drive.

----------


## Adam

I don't like camping, I don't like the idea of not being able to wash, not having a toilet, wild life sharing my sleeping bag with me lol

----------


## Oneironaught

Good luck getting over the dry spell. I'm on week 6 of mine. And good luck to you, too, ranma.

I used to camp out on a regular basis for about 9 years. I kind of miss it sometimes. I loved being able to hike around and explore.

----------


## Moonbeam

But the stars will be beautiful.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damn shame about that dry spell, TS. I'm sure your LD's will come back, in full force, once you break out of it!  ::hug:: 

And did you end up going camping? How was it?! I've only been camping twice, one of those times was for a week, though, with ROTC. We had these big 20-man, GP-Medium tents and all the guys had to set up the girls' tent while they sat around and laughed at us because there was coral under the grass and it was HELL trying to get the stakes to stay in the ground.

Well, later, we had a storm come in (we were set up right by the ocean) and, at about 3 in the morning, the girls' tent blew over and they all get DRENCHED. HAHA. We all had to wake up to help them salvage their stuff, but damn was it ever worth it!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Adam

ha-ha I can imagine the looks on their faces after that!!! Bet they were not laughing then!!!

----------


## Man of Shred

well gh I did have a few semi lucids in the past week. the last i tried to do a lucid task but i forgot what it was. So, I'm on the right track i guess

----------


## Twoshadows

> I don't like camping, I don't like the idea of not being able to wash, not having a toilet, wild life sharing my sleeping bag with me lol



 
Well, I did go camping....and I had an LD (CILD--Camping Induced Lucid Dream)!!

The no toilet part wasn't fun, but there was some pretty dense brush so at least there was privacy. ::?: 







> Good luck getting over the dry spell. I'm on week 6 of mine. And good luck to you, too, ranma.
> 
> I used to camp out on a regular basis for about 9 years. I kind of miss it sometimes. I loved being able to hike around and explore.



Thank you, GH.

Yeah, one of my favorite things to do is explore new places. You should try to get out camping again. It makes you appreciate nature...then it makes you appriciate being home.... ::D: .







> But the stars will be beautiful.



Oh my gosh, yes. It was gorgeous. The stars were as bright as they get. No light pollution at all. The Milky Way just glowed across the sky.







> Damn shame about that dry spell, TS. I'm sure your LD's will come back, in full force, once you break out of it! 
> 
> And did you end up going camping? How was it?! I've only been camping twice, one of those times was for a week, though, with ROTC. 
> 
> ......and they all get DRENCHED. HAHA. We all had to wake up to help them salvage their stuff, but damn was it ever worth it!



 

Funny story. Funny though that the girls didn't put up their own tents.

And thanks, O. I did have an LD last night, so maybe I'm coming out of the dry spell. I even completed the Advanced Task!





> well gh I did have a few semi lucids in the past week. the last i tried to do a lucid task but i forgot what it was. So, I'm on the right track i guess



 Well, good for you... :smiley: . I hope I'm following your "right track".


Lucid Dream in next post.....

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream while Camping.


As I thought I did wake up in the middle of the night. I had to go to the bathroom. It was cold and I didn't want to leave my sleeping bag and tent to go out ot the bushes, so I laid there and suffered for at least an hour. Finally I relaised that if I was going to get any more sleep that night I would have to get up.

The stars were brigth and I didn't even need a flash light to find my way 50 yards or so to my "bathroom spot".

After that I felt so much better I fell right to sleep. Since I was a bit cold, I fell asleep on my stomach, which I find is the warmest and also the most comfortable postion while laying on hard and uneven ground.

I started to dream. 

I remember that I was walking down the street with two friends, when we suddenly saw a group of children dressed in Halloween costumes going Trick-or-treating. The following thougths went through my mind:

"Oh my gosh--it's Halloween. How did I not know? Now it's way too late for me to decorate the house or carve pumpkins. This is such a nightmare--it's just like all those dreams I have about it being Halloween and I'm not prepared. If only this were a dream. But this is too real to be a dream. I mean, if this were a dream, I owuld have already started floating by thinking about the possiblity of it being a dream. But I'm not floating...and I can't imagine floating becasue this is too real....But just for fun, maybe I should try floating....."

And I took off with a big jump and tilted backward until I stopped in a horizontal float on my back.

That was such a thrill to be able to do that when I was so sure that it was real life.

The first thing that came to my mind at that point was to do the Advanced Task of creating an animal out of water. 

I looked in front of me and saw a drop of water form, floating at about eye level. The drop started to grow until it was a little bigger than a basket ball. At that point I started to see it form into the shape of a cat. It was kind of a blobby cat. The legs and tail were all connected to the body and not separate. It was a bit triangular in shape--kind of like a pyramid. (I need to draw a picture and post it).

As soon as it was finished, it landed on the ground....and I woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana::  All right! TS is back! :boogie:    You need to start going camping more often!

----------


## Twoshadows

> All right! TS is back! You need to start going camping more often!



Thanks, Moonbeam!

I'm probably going to go camping again in two weeks (again, just one night), so we'll see if I can do it again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Alright! Congratulations, TS!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## Adam

Hey congrats on the camping lucid  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Alright! Congratulations, TS!







> Hey congrats on the camping lucid



 
Hey, thanks Oneironaut and Adam.

I actually had another short lucid dream last night. It was in the middle of other dreams so I don't remember real good detail, but I do remember some things.

Lucid dream:

I remember I had been talking to this lady about something. And then I suddenly said, "I'm lucid dreaming". I have no idea what triggered that realization.

I decided I wanted to do the Advanced Task again. I was suddnely by a swimming pool. I wanted to make an "snake" of water come out of the pool, then I would form it into an animal. I focused and I don't think i was able to do it.

I was then in a bedroom. I was trrying again. I got that droplet of water started like last time. I focused again. And I suddenly saw a seal that the drop of water turned into. It was no longer made out of water, but was a stuffed animal toy.

I then had a FA and went on to other dreams.


*Other dream fragments:*


I was putting up *Halloween lights*--the purple ones-- in my dining room.


I was supposed to be *performing* in this thing. Another girl and I had learned this song and I had a speaking part. I was then practicing for a dress rehersal. i was so nervous that I forgot how to read. I was trying to read my part, but I was having to sound out words. I was so humiliated. Later I was complaining to someone about how frustrated I was that this sort of thing happens to me.


I was listening to this *lullaby*. It was so beautiful. I was mesmerised. I wish I remembered it.

----------


## mark

hey! nice one on the lucids...I have got a great mental image of the water drop forming into a cat...sounds cool  :smiley: 

Oh on another note I bet the stars were beautiful....I love to watch them very relaxing

----------


## Adam

Hey, on a roll now! Back to normal I see  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> hey! nice one on the lucids...I have got a great mental image of the water drop forming into a cat...sounds cool 
> 
> Oh on another note I bet the stars were beautiful....I love to watch them very relaxing



I drew a sketch of the cat, but it wasn't a very good sketch. I find it kind of hard to sketch my dreams because I don't remember all the detail. Some areas I remember a lot of detail, but other places I don't remember any.

And yes, the stars were wonderful. I kicked myself for not bringing the binoculars and a star chart. Next time...





> Hey, on a roll now! Back to normal I see



 On, man, I hope so, Adam.  :smiley: 

We'll see...

----------


## Twoshadows

Pictures from the weekend:









TS

----------


## Oneironaught

I knew you'd be back in the groove in no time.

I wish I could go camping with you (separate tents of course  ). You always go to such cool places. I'd probably be tired and worn out way before you though. But I'll show you how to make cactus traps and how to carve working pliers out of a solid stick  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I knew you'd be back in the groove in no time.
> 
> I wish I could go camping with you (separate tents of course  ). You always go to such cool places. I'd probably be tired and worn out way before you though. But I'll show you how to make cactus traps and how to carve working pliers out of a solid stick



Hey, next time you're in the part of the country, stop on by. You seem like a fun person to meet.  Plus, having freinds visit is such a good excuse to go do fun things.  ::D:   And I'd love to try the pliers, but I don't know what a cactus trap is.



My dreams last night didn't seem that interesting to me as I woke up....so I just let them slip away. Now I remember nothing.

----------


## Twoshadows

Part of me thinks I had a special dream last night. I don't remember if it was a lucid dream or something romantic...or what. But I'm left with this kind of cool feeling that something important happened.


But I do remember a couple of dream fragments. _Those_ were nothing exciting.


*Frag 1:*

I was buying a gift for my nephew.


*Frag 2:*

I was in a store. It was like I was part of a movie where the main characters lost their memories. Everything that happened was weird, but was supposed to be funny.


*Frag 3:*

I was suppsoed to be cleaning this huge yard. I would think I had made good progress until I looked the other direction.

----------


## Adam

That last picture you posted looks lonely. And if the others were at night I think I would have been too scared to camp...  :Oops:

----------


## Man of Shred

cool pictures as always!

----------


## Twoshadows

> That last picture you posted looks lonely. And if the others were at night I think I would have been too scared to camp...



 
I took the last picture because it looked so symetrical. I thought it was cool that even the patch of blue sky was almost a dimond. It wasn't exactly lonely--you can see the dust ahead made from the vehicles in front of me.

BTW, the sign says "No shooting next 1 mile". I'm not sure what was speical about the next one mile, though.

It wasn't scary at all. The first picture shows the meadow there we put the tents. You can see the denser brush to the sides that made good bathroom spots. Like I said before the stars were so bright that I didn't even need a flashlight at night.





> cool pictures as always!



Thanks Ranma....as always.... :smiley: 


*Dreams:*

The only thing I remember at all from last night was that someone gave me a Fig Newton to eat. I took it and said, "Thanks, I love these," and I ate it. It tasted good.... ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, thanks Oneironaut and Adam.
> 
> I actually had another short lucid dream last night. It was in the middle of other dreams so I don't remember real good detail, but I do remember some things.



NICE!! I knew your LD's would come back with a vengeance.  :wink2:  Good job on completing the Adv task again, too. You're on a roll, TS, so Keep It Up!

----------


## Moonbeam

> The only thing I remember at all from last night was that someone gave me a Fig Newton to eat. I took it and said, "Thanks, I love these," and I ate it. It tasted good....



Way to go, TS!  ::banana::

----------


## Twoshadows

> NICE!! I knew your LD's would come back with a vengeance.  Good job on completing the Adv task again, too. You're on a roll, TS, so Keep It Up!







> Way to go, TS!



Thanks guys. It's always so nice to get positive feedback from you. The encouragement really goes a long way.  :smiley: 

And guess what...? I did it again!

I did my typical WBTB. For the past month I have been sleeping solid through the night because I've gone to bed so late. But last night I went to bed at 9:30, and woke up at 3:30 worrying about stuff I had to do. So instead of staying in bed and worrying, I got up and flipped on Dream Views and read a bit, took some B6, then went back to bed.


Lucid Dream:

I don't remember how I became lucid. My memory starts once I was lucid.

I remembered that I really wanted to try the "Pick a Card" Task. So my first thought was that I needed to find a *deck of cards*. I first tried my pocket. I was wearing my brown cords. There was nothing in the pocket. So I tried again. I walked around the corner from where I was standing and saw a table. And there on the table was a deck of cards.

I picked up the cards. It was a normal sized brand new deck. The cards were slick and stiff. The backs of the cards were blank. I pulled one out and looked at it. There on the front was a picture of myself. I was sitting at a round table. My hair had its natural curl in it and was fairly long. I looked like I was an older teenager (maybe 17). I was smiling at the camera and holding up a dark box that looked like the size that a computer game would come in. The quality of the picture wasn't the best and was not real crisp or bright.

I thought that was so interesting and not what I expected so I pulled out another card. This time I was hoping for something that had words on it that would be interesting. Sure enough, this one did have words on it. But when I started to read, I found that it wasn't English. I read the words very carefully, I wanted to remember them so when I woke up I could write them down. I think I remember the first word--it was something like "S'eira" or "G'eira".

I decided to do it again. The next card had a picture of a cartoon dog on it. The dog was brown and sitting. It had its mouth open and had its tongue hanging out. I could see its teeth. I studied it hard so I could draw it when I woke up (I may give it a try later).

I put the deck of cards in my pocket.

What happened next is fuzzy. I think I flew around a bit. I remember going too slow, then forcing the scenery to go by faster. It worked.

I also remember walking through a school. As I was going out the door, I saw a poster on the glass door. I was seeing the words through the paper--they were all backwards. I was trying to read it. It was a Knock--Knock joke. I started reading it out louod. The first part was easy to read, even backwards, because it was so predictable. But when I came to the punchline I had trouble. Then I saw MK standing there I asked her to read it because she was standing on the other side of the door and could read it the right way. She started to read, but I don't remember her finishing.

I then remember standing on top of the roof somewhere and pulling the cards back out of my pocket. I looked at another card. It was a photo of an elephant. I looked at another. It was a rhino. Another was a Kangaroo. I flipped through several more and saw that these were all zoo animals.

The next one that stood out was a picture of a rhino escaping the zoo. The next had another animal escaping.

The next thing I know is that the escaped animlas are around me. I was still on the roof and looking down. There are many official looking people trying to round up the animals. 

Then suddenly there's the rhino running straight at me on the roof. I wait until it gets close, then I give a big jump and let it pass right under me. For some reason I thought that was really cool.

Then in front of me on the roof is Macaulay Culkin (about the same age as he was in the first Home Alone movie). He was giving the official people a hard time and making them angry.

I went up to him and grabbed him and put my arms around him like I was hugging him. I put his face between my hands and said to the officials in a sickeningly sweet but very sarcastic voice, "Just look at this face...how can you not just totally _love_ this boy...?"

And that's the last thing I remember before waking up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Picture of me, age 17. But unlike the pic in the dream I didn't have long hair at this time.


The only pic at that age I can find at this moment. As usual, I'm smiling way too much.

TS

----------


## mark

ha ha loving the pic ...the dog does not look to happy though lol

The lucid was great love what happened with the cards thats mad!! the animals randomly appearing around me would have freaked me out lol

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, mark.





> ...the dog does not look to happy though lol



That's because I wasn't letting him lick my face.... :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, when you make a come-back-- you really make a come-back!  The task was pick "a" card, not like 10 cards!  I love how the animals really start running around, kind of like Jumanji or something.

Cute pic.  How can you smile too much?  :smiley:  (I usually have the opposite problem in pics.)

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Moonbeam!





> How can you smile too much?



Well, I think it's because I had to endure the nickname "Smiley" throughout my youth. I've always been a happy person, I guess.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I just had a pretty disturbing dream.


*Dream:*

My grandpa had died. For some reason I was trying to get the body to where it needed to go. I don't remember who I was with but we were having to travel. It was taking days. My grandpa's body was starting to decompose.

Finally the body had decomposed so bady, that I was only able to take the head with me. Then one morning I tried to pick the head up. It was like trying to pick up a very old moldy soft pumpkin. It just started falling apart.

It was like this was the part of the dream I really noticed. I was really disurbed for the first time at this point. I started feeling horrified at what I was doing. But I still tried to pick up the head. I tried using paper towels so I wouldn't have to see my grandpa's face as it was falling apart when I tried to lift it.

Finally I couldn't stand it. I just couldn't do this any more. A friend of mine took compassion adn got a shovel for me and scooped up what was left of the head and put it into a garbage bag.

What was I thinking not to do a reality check somewhere in there..??


*Other dream fragments:*

1:

I had these little toads that had been raised from tadpoles. I was in a house that belonged to someone else. I think they were moving. I released the toads in the backyard.

What seemed like weeks later we returned to the house. I noticed that I had forgotten to release one of the toads. It was still in a container of water. At first I was worried that no one had taken care of it. But then I noticed it was fat. I even saw it catch a fly. I then looked out in the backyard. It was a dry desert. I realized that the toads we released were probably dead, and that it was good that this one didn't get let out.


2:

I was holding this bad that had a lot of herbs and stuff in it. HL was there I was showing him what was in the bag. I then pulled out a big bag that had what I called my "nutrient mix" or something like that. I told him it was healthy herbs and stuff that when you mixed with a little water it made a very healthy snack. I told him it tasted better when you added raisins. When mixed with water it reminded me of pumpkin cookie dough.

3:

I was with E an K B. I think they just had a baby. I think we talked about what they could name him. I forgot most of this one.

----------


## Moonbeam

TS, that's so weird--reading your grandpa dream  ::embarrassed:: ; I had a really disturbing dream last night too about a family member.  I had a hard time writing about it, and I didn't put in too much detail.

I don't think I have nearly as many dreams like that anymore; now that I talk about my dreams a lot more.

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS, that's so weird--reading your grandpa dream ; I had a really disturbing dream last night too about a family member. I had a hard time writing about it, and I didn't put in too much detail.
> 
> I don't think I have nearly as many dreams like that anymore; now that I talk about my dreams a lot more.



Yeah, that dream still has me going, "Ehhhhh-h-h-h-h-h".

But it's true, since keeping a journal and learning about lucidity, I don't have very many dreams that I could consider "bad dreams".


And the song of the evening is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrONIb9gQ-k

These guys were the first concert I ever went to.

----------


## Oneironaught

> 



Isn't that cute.





> I'm smiling way too much.



Never.

Moonbeam is not joking; when you come back you do so with a vengeance alright. Wow! But that Grandpa's head dream *was* creepy.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes!

I had several experiences with WILD this morning, I wonder if it was after reading Oneironaut's expereinces the other day. It was amazing, I kept being able to go from being awake straight into a dream.

Can I just say how cool WILDs are..... ::D: 

This was the closest to my first wonderful WILD expereince that I have had.

I don't have time to write them up at this moment. I'll write later..

Oh, and I also did the Basic Task for next month.

Thanks Adam!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Isn't that cute.
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> Moonbeam is not joking; when you come back you do so with a vengeance alright. Wow! But that Grandpa's head dream *was* creepy.



Oh, and thanks GH..... ::D: . I don't know why I go from dry spells to LDing with such ease. It just doesn't make much sense to me. But at this moment I'm not complaining.

----------


## Adam

You are an inspiration to us all  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Adam, again... :smiley: .

All right...Let me see if I can make sense of my notes now. First of all, I woke up at 5:00, then went back to sleep at 6:00...and then slept in til 9:30...haha. I _know_ that having a really lazy morning helped me do this.

First WILD...

I was laying in my right side in bed and not really planning to WILD. I was starting to slip into sleep. I started to picture myself looking out of the window. I realized that I was still awake yet I was seeing the window. I was totally aware of my body still in bed still.

It was then I started to feel the vibrations. It was strong and somewhat uneven, like sitting on a motorcyle. At the same time I started hearing a high pitched whistle.

I remembered my last experience while WILDing where the sound was so loud that it freaked me out. This was not that loud. I also remembered seeing that scary face last time. This time I already had an image of my window in front of me...so I saw no other HI.

I decided to try to completely enter this dream now. I looked out the window and then flew out of it. I was extremely high. I saw snow on the ground. I wanted to try to attempt the Task of the month for October (early). But I still was too aware of my body laying in my bed. I drifted back awake.


Second WILD....

I decided to relax and try again. Again I heard that whistle and felt the vibrations. I saw the window again. But I couldn't enter the dream this time.


Third WILD...


I laid in bed for a while. I wasn't really trying at this point. But I realized I was feeling the vibrations again with the whistle.

I was in a parking lot with Nick and Wyatt and Natacha. I realized that I had actually entered the dream. I felt totally in the dream this time and wasn't overly aware of my body still in bed. I decided to go and give next month's Task a try. I was outside and in a city. I felt it would be easier to start with the basic task.


And I guess I will have to wait and share the rest of this later because the Tasks aren't officially out yet for all to see. 



So anyway I felt really good about everything when I woke up.





Edit:

Here is the Task part:

Third WILD...


I laid in bed for a while. I wasn't really trying at this point. But I realized I was feeling the vibrations again with the whistle. Then suddenly:


I was in a parking lot with friends. I was conscious that I was dreaming. I remembered the Find and enter the Haunted House Task and set out to find a haunted house. I was flying at this point. I was in a city that reminded me of Salt Lake City. I could see houses on a hill. I looked for one that looked old and possibly abandoned.

I finally found one that looked the part. I got closer and landed by the front door. At that moment I realized that there were Halloween decorations on the house. A family that I know (the Solomons) came up to the door all dressed in costumes.

I suddenly felt a little angry. They were going to mess it up for me. I didn't want this house to be a regular house, just decorated.

I had the urge to enter the house before anyone could open the door. I was afraid if someone came to the door and passed out candy to the kids I would look past and see everything normal inside.

So I walked right through the door leaving the kids outside. (This is kind of a big deal for me since the last few times I tried to go through things I failed).

It was kind of dark and eerie inside. "Good!" I thought. It was going to be haunted after all. Sure enough, as soon as I thought that, I heard spooky organ music start playing. I flew up the stairs. The rooms looked unlived in. The furiture was covered with old white sheets. I could see spiderwebs.

I flew though hallways and into various rooms. I noticed the music changed, and it sounded recorded. I even found a speaker in one corner. "But it's still scary music." I thought.


I flew down the stairs to the basement. I found it decorated with a large tree made out of what looked like wrought iron. I thought it really fit the mood of the haunted house. On the wall were some large ghosts made out of a glittery purple felt. But the lighting was low and it looked very classy.

Finally I sank down to the floor, and said aloud, "Okay...are there any real ghosts here...?"

As soon as I said that I had this creepy feeling. I looked around. I felt like I was being watched. 

But at that point I woke up.
__________________

----------


## Moonbeam

You already did next month's task?!  I can't wait to read it.  Congrats on the WILD.  Is that unusual for you?  Do you usually DILD?  If so, do you know what you did differently this time?

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Moonbeam.... :smiley: 

I'll PM you the Task when I get it written up. Then in October I'll just paste the PM into my DJ. I took fairly good notes, I think. I'll probably write it up tomorrow.

And WILDs like this are unusual for me. I only have had something like this happen twice before--with only one time where I have successfully gone from awake to dream with a smooth, conscious transition. I have had a couple that were close, but I think there were few moments of unconsciousness between the awake state and the dream.

And this is only the third time that I experienced the noise that happens during the transition. I find that completely fascinating.


The whole WILD thing is just really too cool. It's like magic to be laying in bed, then without a break in conscious thought to then go flying out the window. I've _got_ to do this again.

On another note, I've never experienced sleep paralysis. I wonder why.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh-- I never answered your other questions. Yes, I usually DILD and WBTB.

And the main thing I did differently is sleep in...and in...and in. After going back to bed I think laid in bed for quite a while before I started to WILD.

Oh...and 50 mg B6.

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, thanks.  I'd really like to experence more WILD's.  I always just fall asleep.  Of course I never WBTB; I'll have to try that someday.

----------


## Twoshadows

_By far,_ most of my LDs have come after WBTB.



Dreams:


Last night...  I didn't do WBTB. I had dreams but I don't remember them well.

*Dream 1:*

I remember something about visiting a childhood friend. I think we were supposed to be teenagers. I remember something about being embarrrassed because I had let the water overflow in her bathroom and flood all over the floor.

Then I remember looking in the mirror and seeing that my hair was all frizzy and that I was wearing pants that were much too big and that I looked really bad. I was embarrassed becasue I wanted to look good because I hadn't seen her for a long time.


*Dream 2:*

Um...all I remember is lying in bed naked with this guy that I supposedly loved. He was holding me and it was...nice.



*Dream 3:*

I was in a room with my mom and my best frind who is gay. I can't remember what we talked about, but I remember looking at my friend and thinking about how good looking he was.

----------


## Moonbeam

Two Shadows, I did some acrobatics, thanks to your comment to someone about doing somersaults in the sky.  I can't remember where I read that, but it came back to me last night! :boogie:   It was fun.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Two Shadows, I did some acrobatics, thanks to your comment to someone about doing somersaults in the sky. I can't remember where I read that, but it came back to me last night! It was fun.



Yeah...I haven't done the somersaults for a while. Need to do it again soon. They feel so good.



Dreams:

I don't remember a darned thing. I stayed up too late. Got up early to ride bikes with a friend. I was stressed about things that happened in a meeting last night. All and all, not a good recipe for a good night of dreaming.

----------


## mark

wow thats a nice string of lucids....even better because they are wilds, im jealous ha ha  :tongue2: 

that dream you had about flooding the bathroom I bet that was bad at the time lol I know I panicked when I flooded the bathroom once ha ha

----------


## Twoshadows

> wow thats a nice string of lucids....even better because they are wilds, im jealous ha ha 
> 
> that dream you had about flooding the bathroom I bet that was bad at the time lol I know I panicked when I flooded the bathroom once ha ha



Thanks, mark.

Yeah the flooding bathroom _was_ stressful. I mean it's bad enough in your own place...but at someone else's is more like a nightmare... (I hope your flooded bathroom was in your own place.)


I don't remember any dreams again from last night. I woke up early and never went back to sleep. I was hoping for WBTB, but it never happened. :Sad:

----------


## mark

> Thanks, mark.
> 
> Yeah the flooding bathroom _was_ stressful. I mean it's bad enough in your own place...but at someone else's is more like a nightmare... (I hope your flooded bathroom was in your own place.)
> 
> 
> I don't remember any dreams again from last night. I woke up early and never went back to sleep. I was hoping for WBTB, but it never happened.



ha ha well it was but I live in a flat so it flooded down stairs to  ::shock::  lol was not good ha ha ha

----------


## Twoshadows

> ha ha well it was but I live in a flat so it flooded down stairs to  lol was not good ha ha ha



Yikes. That would be bad.... :Sad: .




I'm a little disappointed that I have not only_ not_ had any LDs for the past two days, but that I haven't remembered any dreams at all. I need to fix that.

The WILDs were so fun to have last Sunday. I really want to do that again. But a day like that is hard to dulpicate because I just slept in sooo long. And most days I have to get up relatively early. The only thing I can think of is trying to get to bed a lot earlier so my body _thinks_ it's getting to sleep in.

This weekend I'm going to the Lake again. Going kayaking...yay. I won't be getting to sleep in, but maybe for some things, it's worth it.... ::D: 



TS

----------


## The Cusp

A lake in the desert?  Strange seeing a shoreline without trees.

----------


## Twoshadows

> A lake in the desert? Strange seeing a shoreline without trees.



Yeah, there is no better place for a lake in my opinion. I suppose a few trees would be nice, but I love it anyway. It's a wonderful place to kayak. It's so intense, but peaceful at the same time.

Old pics:







TS

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed I was a vampire. The dream faded so fast, though, so I don't remember the details. I only remember the feeling of being different...special...powerful.

----------


## Adam

> Yeah, there is no better place for a lake in my opinion. I suppose a few trees would be nice, but I love it anyway. It's a wonderful place to kayak. It's so intense, but peaceful at the same time.
> 
> Old pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that looks so beautiful!!!

----------


## mark

Ah wow those pics are great!! 

I have never seen anywere like that before, its beautiful

lol im so gonna look weird for this but that last picture you posted i find absolutly facinating, its incredible...I did Geology at uni .....yes im a geek for rocks  :Oops:  ha ha ha so I were there id probaly spend all day looking at them  :Oops:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, TS has some amazing trips, and with views like that, just wow... [Even if they're old]

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ah wow those pics are great!! 
> 
> I have never seen anywere like that before, its beautiful
> 
> lol im so gonna look weird for this but that last picture you posted i find absolutly facinating, its incredible...I did Geology at uni .....yes im a geek for rocks  ha ha ha so I were there id probaly spend all day looking at them



I'm a total rock geek too. 

That's me in that picture. I had to go touch it. I love the feeling of being at the base of steep cliffs.

I took a geoplogy class in college, too. It was one of my favorite classes.







> OMG that looks so beautiful!!!



 I think that was one of the most beautiful places I've ever been.







> Wow, TS has some amazing trips, and with views like that, just wow... [Even if they're old]



That was taken in 2006. Old...but not _old_ old. Yes, I love exploring areas like that.



Well, the weekend turned out different than expected. It was too windy to kayak.... :Sad: .



*DV Member dream and mini lucid:*

I was in class with *Adam*. We kept passing notes to each other like we were best friends. I remember at the end I was trying to read one of the notes. And suddenly it was all gibberish. I couldn't make sense of it at all. Then I thought, "Well, of _course_ I can't read this--this is a dream!" Then I woke up.

----------


## Adam

Yey, I feel all privileged to be in a dream with you  ::D: 

(assuming it is me?)

----------


## mark

> I'm a total rock geek too. 
> 
> That's me in that picture. I had to go touch it. I love the feeling of being at the base of steep cliffs.
> 
> I took a geoplogy class in college, too. It was one of my favorite classes.



really! cool lol I loved geology have been all over England with it and france too. I went to Italy a few years back and saw some Volcanoes one of which I watched erupting  ::shock::  it was the most incredible thing I have ever seen..


ha ha I like the bit when you say you had to touch it lol im like that too  :smiley: 

oh nice one on the lucid to.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yey, I feel all privileged to be in a dream with you 
> 
> (assuming it is me?)



Of course it's you, Adam.... ::D: 

It reminded me of when I was in 11th grade and my best friend had the same algebra class , but the hour before me. We made sure we sat at the same desk. And everyday when I came in and sat down I would find a little note he taped to the bottom of our desk for me. Then I would reply and pass it to him in the hall between the next classes. That went on all year. Sweet memories.





> really! cool lol I loved geology have been all over England with it and france too. I went to Italy a few years back and saw some Volcanoes one of which I watched erupting  it was the most incredible thing I have ever seen..
> 
> 
> ha ha I like the bit when you say you had to touch it lol im like that too 
> 
> oh nice one on the lucid to.



Very cool--I would _love_ to see an erupting volcano. Wow..that must have been amazing.

And yeah...you've got to touch the rocks...mountains...cliffs ect.....touch them with your fingers...rub your cheek on it...etc.... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remember a fairly short dream from last night.


Dream:

I was playing *softball*. I had decided to be the catcher. The pitcher threw the ball. The batter didn't swing, so I caught the ball.

I threw it back to the pitcher. But to my surprise the ball went over the pitchers head and waaay out into the outfield. I thought it was weird becasue I hadn't thrown the ball that hard.

The pitcher got the ball back and pitched once more. Again I threw the ball, purposefully gentle this time, so I could get it right to the pitcher. I was suprised again that my ball went way over his head.

The pitcher threw the ball again. I caught the ball. This time I asked if I should pitch the ball underhand (I think I thought I was pitching at this point). I thought that if I pitched underhand that I would have more control with throwing the ball lightly.

Bu they said, "No", that I had to pitch overhand. So one more time I threw the ball...and the ball went so far that it was out of sight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Thanks Adam, again....
> 
> All right...Let me see if I can make sense of my notes now. First of all, I woke up at 5:00, then went back to sleep at 6:00...and then slept in til 9:30...haha. I know that having a really lazy morning helped me do this.
> 
> First WILD...
> 
> I was laying in my right side in bed and not really planning to WILD. I was starting to slip into sleep. I started to picture myself looking out of the window. I realized that I was still awake yet I was seeing the window. I was totally aware of my body still in bed still.
> 
> It was then I started to feel the vibrations. It was strong and somewhat uneven, like sitting on a motorcyle. At the same time I started hearing a high pitched whistle.
> ...



Wow! Haha. Awesome night, TS.  :boogie: 

And that was two days after my long stretch of WILDs (sorry it took so long for me to get in here and check'em out)... Great minds dream alike, eh??  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow! Haha. Awesome night, TS. 
> 
> And that was two days after my long stretch of WILDs (sorry it took so long for me to get in here and check'em out)... Great minds dream alike, eh??



Thanks, O!

Yeah, I definitely think there is a connection between your WILDs and mine. I had just read and commented on yours. My subconscious must have remembered that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several strange dreams last night. The first ones blend together. I know they had to do with vampires.

I remember something about being back in LA. I knew vampires were after me. I was running through the streets by my old high school.

Finally I knew I had no chance so I stopped running. I remember being in their car with them. They said they didn't want to kill me. I remember being rather in awe of their power. I was amazed as much as I was scared.


--------


I think this was actually a separate dream, but at the same time continuing the dream above.

I felt like I was waking up. I felt disorientated. I realized that I had become a vampire. The other vampires were talking to me. They said something about the pain being over. I felt thankful that I hadn't remembered the pain at all.

But I started to worry. I didn't want to feel the need for blood. I didn't want to kill anyone. I wondered if I desired that enough if I could actually live as a vampire without actually killing any people. Maybe I could live off animal blood.

I remember standing up and starting to walk. My legs felt much longer. I wondered if my appearance had changed. The other vampires were so beautiful. I hoped that I had grown more beautiful too. I also felt very strong...and powerful. I liked the way that felt.



I did WBTB with a little B6....


*Lucid Dream with Advanced Task attempted:*


I was in my church. I had just tripped over a ironing board that an older lady was using to iron her clothes. It suddenly seemed weird to me. I said to her, "This is just like something that would happen in my dreams."

As soon as I said that I knew I was dreaming. I remembered the Advanced Task of Pulling my reflection out of a mirror. I looked around for a mirror. The only thing that came close was a picture hanging on the wall. The glass was very refective. I figured that this would count.

I looked at my reflection. At first I could see an older man with grey hair. I didn't think this was any good, so I got closer to try to make it look more like myself.

This time I saw myself. I had shorter hair that was slightly curly and I was wearing some strange black and white patterend shirt. But I decided that would work for me.

I reached out my hand. It bumped the glass. I tried again--and once more it couldn't get throught the glass.

I thought, "Shoot, this isn't working. I need to think of something totally different to make this work."

I wonderded if it would count if instead of pulling my reflection out of the mirror if I could join it on the other side.

I figured it would count as the goal seemed to be to just end up on the same side of the glass as the reflection.

I backed up from the mirror and took a run at the picture. As I got close I jumped and dove straight into the picture. I went right through the glass and rammed right into the "me" on the other side. As I did I grabbed tightly onto my other self. I didn't want myself to get away. But as we fell and landed on the floor with a thud, it was too much. I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

This was rather stressful. I was somewhere visiting someone. We were staying in a trailer park.

I remember looking out the back door and suddenly seeing a very large white *tiger* walking down the street. I grabbed my *camera* and took some pictures. I was a little nervous to see that my camera had bits of dired mud on it. The button felt all gritty as I snapped the pictures.

Later in the dream I kept seeing the tiger. Once I saw it stalking some kids that were playing in front of their house. I freaked out, but I don't remember what I did exactly--but I think I distracted the tiger and led it away from the kids.

It seemed the tiger showed up several times in the dream and each time it was upsetting.


*Dream 2:*

I was with the actor *Tim Allen*. It was almost like he was in a movie. There was this little girl that he was hanging out with. It seemed really wrong to me that someone so old should be with a girl so young (it was like this was a romance). So I told him how wrong this was and that he could go to jail. That_ how_ could he be with a girl that was only 9 years old? (I thought the girl actually looked about 11--but wanted to stress the age difference by saying that she was 9).

He told me that I had it all wrong. Suddenly I looked over and saw the girl wearing a red dress. She was singing. I realized that she was dressed up like *Annie* and that Tim Allen was actually in a new version of the movie/play Annie. And that he was the Daddy Warbucks character.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a couple of lucid dreams this morning. I did an unintentional WBTB.


I was dreaming that I was about to see a circus. But the longer we waited to see it start, the more I realized that this wasn't going to be a very big circus. In fact it looked like they were going to use teddy bears for on of the acts. I wondered if they had any live animals at all.

At some point we moved to another part of the area. The circus still ahdn't started.

I don't know what triggered lucidity, but I had wandered off and was starting to walk through the city...and I was lucid.

I looked at all the buildings. I wanted to really remember the details. I looked at a sign for a gas station. At first I thought it said "Tiffany's" in large red letters. I thought that was a strange name for a gas station. I looked at it again. This time I saw that it really said "Tiffy's". That seemed to be a more fitting name.

I tried to think of a cool task to try. I suddenly rememberd that one of the suggested tasks that I wanted to try was to find a newspaper and read it's headline.

The gas station would be a perfect place to find one. I ran to the doors. At first I saw a phone book and was tempted to open it and try to read it. But I decided that I really needed to do the newspaper first.

I saw the racks outside the doors that usually have newspapers and ads. The first three things that I saw looked like newspqapers, but at a closer look they had peopel on the front making out. I figured it was some sort of porno. So I kept looking. I couldn't find any newspapers.

Finally a Mexican guy walked out of the doors and I saw that he had a newspaper. I asked if I could look at the headlines. He acted like I was very rude for asking him. But I said please again, and kind of helped myself to pulling the papers toward me so I could see. He didn't like it but he let me.

Unfortunately when I looked at the pages, I could see that it wasn't actually a newspaper, but some sort of sports magazine. I was disappointed.


I believe at this point I had a FA and I went on to other dreams.

But at some point I was lucid again.

I remembered that I wanted to try the Mirror Task again. I hurried into my bathroom. It was dark. I tried to flip the light switch. But it wouldn't work. So typical.

But I could still see a little. I could tell it was my reflection in the mirror. I reached out my hand and tired to touch myself.

I bumped the glass.

I tried again. I bumped the glass. 

I remembered how last time I flew through the mirror to the other side. I backed up and dove toward the mirror. But instead of going through, my head bumped off the glass and I fell back into the bathroom.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You are _really_ kicking ass with all these lucids lately, TS. Way to go!  :Clap:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I remembered how last time I flew through the mirror to the other side. I backed up and dove toward the mirror. But instead of going through, my head bumped off the glass and I fell back into the bathroom.



Ughhh.....you were so close again!  I hope I get another chance too! (let's race for the reflection lucid:  ready, set, go! 

...I think you're going to win...)

You know I remember a long time ago, when I first started here I think, I wanted to look in a mirror just to see what I would see.  Now I finally did it--before now it was like I was scared of it or something, and I kind of snuck up on it with this task.  I'm still thinking about how I walked up and looked in, and saw myself still walking, then looking out...it was weird--but nothing terrifying, or whatever I was afraid of.  I need to remember that for the haunted house task too.

----------


## Adam

> But at some point I was lucid again.
> 
> I remembered that I wanted to try the Mirror Task again. I hurried into my bathroom. It was dark. I tried to flip the light switch. But it wouldn't work. So typical.
> 
> But I could still see a little. I could tell it was my reflection in the mirror. I reached out my hand and tired to touch myself.
> 
> I bumped the glass.
> 
> I tried again. I bumped the glass. 
> ...



I find when going through a mirror, or glass or anything, is try to think of it not being there if that makes sense, or approach it slow and I usually point my finger through it like the finger RC and usually works  :smiley:  Next time you lucid, summon me and I will show you lol

----------


## Twoshadows

> You are _really_ kicking ass with all these lucids lately, TS. Way to go!



Hey thanks, Oneironaut! It was a slow weekend, though...





> Ughhh.....you were so close again! I hope I get another chance too! (let's race for the reflection lucid: ready, set, go! 
> 
> ...I think you're going to win...)
> 
> You know I remember a long time ago, when I first started here I think, I wanted to look in a mirror just to see what I would see. Now I finally did it--before now it was like I was scared of it or something, and I kind of snuck up on it with this task. I'm still thinking about how I walked up and looked in, and saw myself still walking, then looking out...it was weird--but nothing terrifying, or whatever I was afraid of. I need to remember that for the haunted house task too.



That's good that you didn't find that scary. You know after reading that...and also noticing how many people have mentioned on the Task thread about being nervous to try this month's Tasks, it made me realize that I have never been scared in any of my LDs. I have never even thought about being frightened at all. Even when I was about to do the haunted house task, I just wanted to get in and do it I wasn't thinking about the possibility of it being scary. I guess it's because I have pretty predictable LDs with very little happening on its own that I'm not responsible for.





> I find when going through a mirror, or glass or anything, is try to think of it not being there if that makes sense, or approach it slow and I usually point my finger through it like the finger RC and usually works  Next time you lucid, summon me and I will show you lol



Sounds great. I'm very happy for the suggestions. I'll try that approach next time.


*Dream 1:*

This was kind of fun--yet I can figure out why it didn't trigger lucidity.

I don't remember how it started. I just remember that I had this very special little *seed*. It was probably just slightly smaller than one of the smilies here. I put it into a baggy to keep it safe, then put it into my pocket. I had found out that this little seed was a magic seed that could make me fly.

I had found this out while at a mall. I had flown across the mall while hanging on to the seed.

Afterwards I was so protective of  the seed. It seemed like there was a scene in this dream where I almost lost the seed.

At the end I was talking to someone else to was lucky enough to have one of the seeds. She told me the secret others with the seed used. She said they encased in it a small plastic capsule--then swallowed it. So for days at a time it would be inside them and they would have the power to fly at will, and there was no seed to lose. You would just have to keep checking and when it came through your system, you would clean the plastic and swallow it again.

This really made sense to me in the dream. I was definitely going to follow her advice.


*Dream 2:*

My mom and bought a *new house*. I was going to move in with her and my sister. The house was kind of old, and falling apart. On espot in the upstairs was about to collapse.

Later I found out that Tito had also bought a new house nearby. I was that his house was huge and really cool. The whole inside of the huge front room was two stories high with a balcany running along the sides. The weird thing was it was painted a funny olive green color. But I still felt envious of Tito's house since it seemed better than the one we got.

----------


## awoke

That lake is intense. where is that?

edit: whoops, didnt realize i wasnt on the most current page. sorry to break continuity. heh. I was refering to the lake you go kayaking in.

easy...

----------


## Twoshadows

> That lake is intense. where is that?
> 
> edit: whoops, didnt realize i wasnt on the most current page. sorry to break continuity. heh. I was refering to the lake you go kayaking in.
> 
> easy...



No problem. It's Lake Powell which is not too far from the Grand Caynyon. Huge lake. I've heard that it has more coastline than the western side of the United States. It would take a long, long time to explore all the side canyons on this lake. (Of course, I'm going to try... ::D: .)

----------


## Oneironaught

Nice work as usual. You're really on a roll. I know you'll get the mirror done the way you want. I really like Adam's idea: treat it as though the mirror glass isn't even there. As if it's vanished, leaving only an opening (to put words in his mouth). That sounds like very good advice. I'll try that as well.





> In fact it looked like they were going to use teddy bears for on of the acts. I wondered if they had any live animals at all.



Talk about low-budget entertainment.





> I was definitely going to follow her advice.



That's amusing me for some reason  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, *GH,* for the comments and support... :smiley: . I'm going to plan on having the mirror suggestion work. Thinking positive.....


I had some long involved dreams last night. A couple were quite disturbing, but in different ways.

*Dream 1:*

Tito had taken me and some others to the *circus.* When we were in our seets, he aske me, "Do you know where we are?" I looked up and saw that we were directly under the net under the trapezes. 

Then I noticed these strips of cloth hanging down. I found out that if you pull on the cloth, that your seat goes up then bounces down like a trampoline. It was quite fun.

i don't even remember seeing the circus.


*Dream 2:*

I'm very embarassed to mention this one at all, so I will keep this very brief. I was in this darkish room having sex with two guys at once. I don't remember feeling anything, it was more of a visual dream. But weird and disturbing because I know both of those guys.

Then, suddenly a nurse in a white dress comes in and tells me that it's time for my shot. She then takes a needle and pokes it into the skin on my side.

Then a *DV member* whom I'm reluctant to name was sudenly there. He told the nurse that she did a very poor job--that he could do it much faster and with less discomfort. Then he gave me a shot in my other side.

Okay...weird dream.


*Dream 3:*

I can't remember the exact start of this. I remember that my uncle had been talking to me about property that he had bought...and something about a houseboat.

Then I remember standing in my mom's backyard and getting a phone call. It was from the man that had the property next to my uncle's. He wanted to tell me about the planting season. He was one of these overly freindly people who wants to be nice, but that I really didn't want to spend much time talking to to. But I didn't want to be rude.

Then my mom walked out into the yard with me. I gave her the phone and she started to talk.

At that moment I looked over at the mountains near my mom's place. (In real life they are smaller hills, but in this dreams they were much larger.) As I looked close I could see the rocks and dirt on the side shift and slide. I felt a rumble and thought it was an earthquake. The I noticed that the side of the mouontain was spewing what looked like lava.

Since the moutnain was actually very close (about half of a mile), the lave reached us very quickly. We ran into the house. The house was suddenly full of people, including the neighbor's kids. We told everyone to stay in the center of the house for now until we knew how serious this was going to be.

Mom and I then went back to look out into the backyard. We heard a loud crash, and Mom's huge deck started falling to the ground. That really freaked me out. Suddenly I worried that the whole house my collapse.

Then next part of the dream seems chaotic to me. We are running around trying to decide what to do. We are trapped in the house. Lava is flowing by all sides of the house. I remember asking mom about insurance at one point. But most of the time I was mostly worried if we would live through this.

I also remember Colton running in and asking if we had Tessa here because they were worried sick next door. We said "Yes, she here." But when I went to check on her I found that she had gone to the top floor and I was worried because I didn't know if that was safe.

Finally I woke up from this dream, and the feeling of relief of realizing that this was only a dream was incredible.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> At that moment I looked over at the mountains near my mom's place. (In real life they are smaller hills, but in this dreams they were much larger.) As I looked close I could see the rocks and dirt on the side shift and slide. I felt a rumble and thought it was an earthquake. The I noticed that the side of the mouontain was spewing what looked like lava.
> 
> Since the moutnain was actually very close (about half of a mile), the lave reached us very quickly. We ran into the house. The house was suddenly full of people, including the neighbor's kids. We told everyone to stay in the center of the house for now until we knew how serious this was going to be.
> 
> Mom and I then went back to look out into the backyard. We heard a loud crash, and Mom's huge deck started falling to the ground. That really freaked me out. Suddenly I worried that the whole house my collapse.
> 
> Then next part of the dream seems chaotic to me. We are running around trying to decide what to do. We are trapped in the house. Lava is flowing by all sides of the house. I remember asking mom about insurance at one point. But most of the time I was mostly worried if we would live through this.
> 
> I also remember Colton running in and asking if we had Tessa here because they were worried sick next door. We said "Yes, she here." But when I went to check on her I found that she had gone to the top floor and I was worried because I didn't know if that was safe.
> ...



Damn. That sounds pretty intense. I've never had a dream with a volcano in it, but I can really picture how crazy that must have been.  ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Damn. That sounds pretty intense. I've never had a dream with a volcano in it, but I can really picture how crazy that must have been.



Yeah, it was one of those dreams where you are so sure life will _never_ be the same again. And that's if I even lived through it....

Those are always such a relief to wake up from. Sometimes it takes a second to realize that none of the actually happened.

When I woke up I noticed that my heart was beating very fast.

----------


## Adam

I have had similar dreams, but these are usually about the end of the world - very powerful and emotional dreams which see so real at the time, and when you wake up - the relief is indescribable!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> I have had similar dreams, but these are usually about the end of the world - very powerful and emotional dreams which see so real at the time, and when you wake up - the relief is indescribable!!!



Yeah..I have had those "end of the world as we know it" dreams too. They're the worst.

I think it's because in today's world it's a worry. With the wars going on...etc. And something I've been hearing a _lot_ about lately is Pandemic stuff. My sister's school has been having serious planning meetings about the real possibility of a pandemic. And my mom is best friends with one of the top epidemiologists in her state...and the pandemic is something they are taking _very_ seriously. I'm not sure that makes me feel better...or worse. :Sad:

----------


## Adam

We always get the Pandemic warnings, like Bird Flu and SARS etc. Nothing ever comes of this though really so I try to think of it more as the media creating the panic than anything else. Mine are usually war related, but have just been about the world dying  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

I liked you Seed dream.  That's one way to keep it safe...
You kind of reminded me of Gollum there.





> He wanted to tell me about the planting season.



A growth or cultivation theme?  Have you started and new projects or set any schemes into motion lately?

----------


## Twoshadows

> We always get the Pandemic warnings, like Bird Flu and SARS etc. Nothing ever comes of this though really so I try to think of it more as the media creating the panic than anything else.



Well, whether it's new or not, or hyped or not,  I'm still a bit concerned.






> but have just been about the world dying



As in the Earth itself...or all the people?







> I liked you Seed dream. That's one way to keep it safe...
> You kind of reminded me of Gollum there.
> 
> 
> 
> A growth or cultivation theme? Have you started and new projects or set any schemes into motion lately?



Well, I enjoy gardening. I started a few years ago. So I probably am thinking about seeds and planting a lot. I spend time in my garden every day.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I think it's because in today's world it's a worry. With the wars going on...etc. And something I've been hearing a _lot_ about lately is Pandemic stuff. My sister's school has been having serious planning meetings about the real possibility of a pandemic. And my mom is best friends with one of the top epidemiologists in her state...and the pandemic is something they are taking _very_ seriously. I'm not sure that makes me feel better...or worse.



It's weird how you may not think about something much, but the worry shows up in dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It's weird how you may not think about something much, but the worry shows up in dreams.



Funny how that happens sometimes.



And since I don't post pics in "Post picures of yourself without discussion"....

Me in sepia:

----------


## Adam

Very sneeky hiding pictures in here, I guess this is only for your 'fans' anyway  :tongue2: 

Very nice, I have a soft spot for sepia toned pictures  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Very sneeky hiding pictures in here, I guess this is only for your 'fans' anyway



Something like that, I guess. I figure the people who read my DJ regularly are going to be nice. 





> Very nice, I have a soft spot for sepia toned pictures



Me, too. Classy like black and white, yet warmer.

I had a bunch of dreams last night, but all I seem to remember are fragments.

*Fragment 1:*

I'm babysitting Tessa C. She doesn't cry the whole time, I'm feeling rather good about that. But there is this huge tan bug that keeps showing up. It's kind of a mix between a cricket and a scorpion. Funny thing is, even though it's about 6 inches long and is always somewhere near Tessa, I don't seem too concerned.


*Fragment 2:*

I'm having a race down the street with Tito, Jeff and Ruth. T wins, but I come in second. I throw myself down and slide over the finish line.

----------


## Adam

I am sure everyone would be nice anyway  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, TS. You take _great_ pics. (That one, you used as an avatar, of you smiling with the camera in your hand is one of my favorite DV avatars, to date.) No sense hiding them all here in here.

...Though I could consider it incentive to keep checking in to your DJ, often.  ::wink::

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey TS go post in the halloween avatars thread!  (If you haven't already!)  That's spooky.

----------


## jamous

> First WILD attempt....a Success!!!</span>
> 
> May 1 2006 2:00am
> 
> I just had an amazing experience. I wrote it down on paper when I first got up, but then decided to get it right on the computer. Here it is:
> 
> I was awaken at about 12:15 and was having trouble falling back asleep, so I got up and did a few things and then laid back down in bed.  Laying awake in bed at night has always frustrated me. I feel like I am wasting time, yet I know I need to try to sleep.
> 
> But this time I thought I would make use of this time. I decided to try to WILD. It had been quite a while since I had read about WILDing, so I wasn't really sure what to do. I did remember something about counting down back from one hundred while laying real still. I figured it was worth a try since there was nothing to lose.
> ...



did you get out of bed when you woke up, at 12:15? And how long had you been asleep?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, TS. You take _great_ pics. No sense hiding them all here in here.
> 
> ...Though I could consider it incentive to keep checking in to your DJ, often.



Thanks, O. You have always been nice.






> (That one, you used as an avatar, of you smiling with the camera in your hand is one of my favorite DV avatars, to date.)



Wow..thanks....But which one? I think almost every picture I have used of myself is with me half hidden behind a camera. 






> Hey TS go post in the halloween avatars thread! (If you haven't already!) That's spooky.



 No, I haven't yet, Thanks for the reminder. Reading that thread inspired me to make my changes, so I really do need to get it up.





> I am sure everyone would be nice anyway



And thanks again...





> did you get out of bed when you woke up, at 12:15? And how long had you been asleep?



Yes, I did get up. But I'm not sure for how long. But if my dream was over by 2:00, I'm thinking I probably went to bed again between 1:15 and 1:30.

And I probably only had a couple of hours of sleep before I woke up. This is unusual for a WILD. I now usually do my WBTB after about 5 hours of sleep.


I had a ton of dreams last night. All long and involved. I took some notes, but I'm sure by the time I can write them down I won't remember much... :Sad: . And I don't have time now. Maybe this evening....

----------


## Twoshadows

I was away for the weekend...and now I'm sick... :Sad: 

 I had a lot of dreams, but I was too tired to write them down. No lucids though...

Plus, this is October--my busiest month of the year....

But I'll try to not get too far behind.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow..thanks....But which one? I think almost every picture I have used of myself is with me half hidden behind a camera.



Hmm. Well, in the one I'm thinking of, you're not really hiding behind the camera. You can see your whole face, I believe. The camera is off to the right, and your face takes up the left side of the avatar, and you have this really slick smile on your face. Hmm. I dunno, if I can describe it any better than that. It's been a while since I've seen it.

And I'm sorry to hear you're sick, btw.  :Sad:  Get well soon!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hmm. Well, in the one I'm thinking of, you're not really hiding behind the camera. You can see your whole face, I believe. The camera is off to the right, and your face takes up the left side of the avatar, and you have this really slick smile on your face. Hmm. I dunno, if I can describe it any better than that. It's been a while since I've seen it.
> 
> And I'm sorry to hear you're sick, btw.  Get well soon!



Thanks, O. I'm trying to get better. I'm taking a bunch of things. And I actually am feeling a little better. By Wednesday I should be fine.

I was just trying to find some of my old avatars. Here are a few. I know there are more, but I think these are the ones I used for the longest periods.














*Dream 1:*

I was in this house. It was supposed to be my *house*. I remember thinking that I didn't like it. But as I looked though it I was amazed at how gorgeous it actually was. And I couldn't figure out why I hadn't liked it.


*Dream 2:*

I was at the *dentist*. But for some reason it was in a house was supposedly was my dentist's home. I sat in a small chair and he put the Q-tip in my mouth against the gums that had the stuff on it that numbs my gums for the shot.

The next thing I remember is that I'm walking around and doing stuff. I have vague images in my head of being outsode and in the dark, doing something cool.

Then I feel the Q-tip in my mouth and I remember that I'm supposed to be in the dentist chair. I worry about what my dentist is thinking about my disappearance.

I go back and apologize. I also tell him that he may want to give me etra shots since I don't go numb really well and how it's never fun to suddenly feel that zap of pain while he is drilling. He say's okay and starts giving me the shot. I expect that pinching feeling, but don't feel pain at all. I do feel what feels like the needle scraping against my bone.

After the shot my dentist leans in a gives me a gentle kiss on the lips. It felt very nice and I smile at him. But then it hits me that I _know_ this guy, and that I'm friends with his wife and know his kids. And then I felt funny about the kiss, and am not sure what I should do.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> 



_That_ one.  ::happy::  That's just a really cool picture.

And I'm glad you're getting better. Keep taking care of yourself!

----------


## Twoshadows

> _That_ one.  That's just a really cool picture.



Thanks. Now I know.... ::D: . 

Maybe I'll use that one again after Halloween. It's nice to know that you like it. I never know which of my pictures are good. (Although, it's easy to know which ones are _really bad.....)_

----------


## Adam

> _That_ one.  That's just a really cool picture.
> 
> And I'm glad you're getting better. Keep taking care of yourself!



I agree,

However this one is synonymous with the TwoShadows I know  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Adam.


I don't feel like my dreams have been very interesting lately. So I haven't been trying very hard to remember them. I need to do better-- even if the dreams seem dumb to me.


*Dream:*

This is the only part of a much longer dream that I remember now. I was in my mom's backyard and the neighbor's *dogs* jumped over the fence (which was now really low) over into our yard. I remember trying to chase them back into their yard.

I looked really closely at one of the dogs. It was really big for a dog (more like a fat horse). I looked at its face. It looked more like a dog mask. It was flat like a persons face, only with dog-like features. It was just weird, and it bothered me to look at it. But it didn't cause me to go lucid.  :Sad: 


I know I had other dreams. Maybe I'll remember them later.

----------


## Adam

My dreams have been really boring recently, and have not been recording either, even my lucid dreams have been boring! I really need to get some tasks going to check off!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, I really just need to get myself totally motivated again. Being sick has made me more tired and that hasn't helped. But I am hopefully getting better. My life is busy at the moment--peaking next week. But after that I'm hoping that I can be more relaxed and less stressed.

Another thing is that I have already completed the basic task for this month. I have also attempted the advanced task twice. And there is something pretty satisfying about even attempting the task, so I don't feel that huge need to work on a task like I would if I hadn't tried at all. If that makes sense.

Anyway, I am going to keep trying, though, even this busy week.

----------


## oneironut

> 



Hey, that's my favorite one, too! Nice to see it again. I get so used to avatars that when you all change them I'm like, "Who the heck are all these new people??!!"  ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

I like that one too, very cute.

----------


## ElectricWojo

Maybe it's just me, but I'm not one who is into flying.

Whenever I can fly in a dream... it's just not that exciting :-/

I'm more into creating and exploring crazy landscapes on foot.

But great stories thus far!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, that's my favorite one, too! Nice to see it again.



Thanks, oneironut. I think I had that one up for quite a while.





> I like that one too, very cute.



Thanks MB. 





> Maybe it's just me, but I'm not one who is into flying.
> 
> Whenever I can fly in a dream... it's just not that exciting :-/
> 
> I'm more into creating and exploring crazy landscapes on foot.
> 
> But great stories thus far!



Thanks. I don't know why, but I always seem to fly in my LDs. It's just the first thing that my body does when I realize I'm lucid. It also seems to be a quicker way to travel, so you might say that I do it for practial reasons too. Of course I could just transport--but it's true, I guess I'd just rather fly. It's that real life fantasy that I get to finally act out. Maybe one day I will tire of it...then again...maybe not.

And by the way...have you ever tried dream summersaults and back flips (in the air)? ...man, they feel so good.... ::D: 


On to dreams....(or lack of....):

The only thing that I remember is being with a group of people, and I think something important broke.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm still feeling sick. I guess this is my pattern. I only get sick every few years, but when I do it it lasts for a week. Ugh.

*Dream:*

I remember being in a house that was more like a warehouse. It was on this ledge at the *Grand Canyon*. I huge storm (like a hurricane) was moving in. The people I was with and I were trying to brace ourselves for it. The warehouse had several very large doors that couldn't close. I was afraid that when the wind started that I would be blown out of the house and fall to my death.

I kept trying to find things to grab hold of that were stable. But after I would grab them and try to brace myself against them, they would suddenly be loose and just pull out. It was frustrating.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I don't remember details, but I do remember I was trying to solve this mystery. I had this list of things that I was checking off as I found out the answers. This dream seemed to take all night.

I remember that at one point I was in the water.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...finally a good night of dreams. I had a lucid dream and also did (maybe) the Basic Task again.


*Dream:*

I remember I saw my older sister that has cancer. I went up to her and said, "S, How are you doing? How are your legs doing?" [In real life her legs hurt so bad that she's now on crutches or in a wheel chair.]

She talked to me for a few minutes about what the doctors had been telling her. She had all her hair, unlike in real life.

The next thing I remember is that we are now in this park with the rest of the family having a picnic. I remember flying up to these powerlines and then back down.

Doing this made me suddenly lucid. I went up to my sister and said something like, "Oh my gosh, S, I'm lucid! I'm going to take you flying with me."

I took her arm and lifted her into the air with me. I said, "Let's fly to the mountains over there." 

She said, "I'm not sure I can make it that far."

I said, "I think you can-- you're with me. But I'll stop when you need to."

We flew out of the park and over the Safeway parking lot and over the stores.

I noticed that music was playing really loud and was distracting me from the experience. I believe the band was INXS. For some reason I was sure that this music was playing in real life. I thought to myself that I needed to try to turn off the music with my real body while still remaining in the dream.

I could feel what I thought was my real body reaching out and turning the nob on my car CD player. [Goodness know what I thought I was doing having my real body asleep in a car] I got the music turned down most of the way, to the point it didn't bother me as much.

We flew a little ways further and then the dream faded.

I thought I had awakened in this motel room where my family was suppose dto be staying. I was disappointed for not being able to fly to the mountains. So I concentrated on getting back into my dream. 

Suddenly I was standiing in the Safeway parking lot next to my High school best friend M and her boyfriend.

I told them that I was dreaming and going to fly to the mountains that we in front of us. I invited them to fly with me. But I think only the boyfriend followed.

When I got to the mountains, I was alone. I flew to the rocky ledge and touched the rock face. The rock was a brown color and very rough.

I suddenly thought about the *Tasks*. At first I thought that being in the mountains made it impossible to do the Tasks. Then I thought, "Well I could just make a mirror appear right here."

But then I thought, "Nah..I've tried that one twice now. I want to do the *Haunted House* one again since I only did that one once."

I flew along the mountain side looking for an old house. I then saw ahead of me a place where the mountain went in. I knew it was a cave. I suddenly thought, "Wouldn't it be so cool if the haunted house was in the cave?"

I got close and I indeed saw that it was a cave. I also saw that the front of the cave was built in. I saw it had shutters (for some reason I felt it had to have shutters to qualify as a haunted house). I flew to the entrance. It was actually built with very nice dark polished wood. 

I went inside and started to look around. My first thoughts were that I wanted real ghost in this house not just decorations. The inside of the house seemed small. Around me everything was built out of the same beautiful dark polished wood. On several of the tables and other flat surfaces there were large white candles.

I flew to the back of the house and waited for something else to appear, but at the point the dream started fading again. 

I ended up "waking up" in the same motel room. I had been sleeping on the floor. I tried to stay motionless so that I could try to reenter the dream. But then other people inthe room started talking and made me fully "wake up". I went into the motel's bathroom and saw that there was something in the tub that looked like spilled arpicot jam.

At that point I woke up for real, and felt that I needed to write this down.

----------


## ninja9578

Lucid dreaming while in the driver's seat of your car... sure why not?   :tongue2:   That'd be really cool if you could control your body from within your dreams.

----------


## Oneironaught

> 



Wow. I _really_ like that one  ::dreaming::   :paranoid: 






> 



And that one reminds me of "Donna" from _The 70's Show_





> 



That's where I came in.


What a nice thing to think of flying your Sister around. Sure, you weren't able to follow through but, to fly some one who can no longer walk is a wonderful gesture.

I hope you feel better soon. I'm getting sick now so hopefully I'm taking it away from you.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was a cool dream.  It reminds me of the one where I flew my brother after he turned back into a kid.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lucid dreaming while in the driver's seat of your car... sure why not?  That'd be really cool if you could control your body from within your dreams



That's what I was thinking afterwards--because it felt like I was in the driver's seat. But in the dream it felt so normal. I was so sure I was controling my sleeping body--rather proud of it too. I'm not really sure how easy or possible that would be to actually move my real body like that while dreaming. I'm sure someone has done experiments on that.







> Wow. I _really_ like that one



Thanks...I'm flattered... :smiley: 







> And that one reminds me of "Donna" from _The 70's Show_



I'm not sure who that is. I've never watched that show. I'll have to go look her up.






> What a nice thing to think of flying your Sister around. Sure, you weren't able to follow through but, to fly some one who can no longer walk is a wonderful gesture.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. I'm getting sick now so hopefully I'm taking it away from you.



Yeah, I'm glad I got to fly her around even though it was a dream. It was very satisfying in some way.

I seem to be getting a little better. Oh, I hope you don't get sick too.... :Sad: 






> That was a cool dream. It reminds me of the one where I flew my brother after he turned back into a kid.



Cool... One of my favorite things to do is take people I care about out flying in my LDs.



*Dreams:*

I had an interesting stretch of dreams this morning after a WBTB. I even had a lucid moment.


In the dream I was back with my *sister* that has cancer. [Ususally when I dream about "my sister" I'm talking about my younger sister. My older sister doesn't show up as often.] We were in a little room that was supposed to be in her new-ish house.

We were looking through all these pictures and reminiscing. Then my sister pulled out a large picture and say, "Hey, you've never seen this one yet , have you?" The picture was of myself with her 14 year old son. In the picture he looked more grown up. It was a very flattering picture of us. We both look like we could be models.

I then pulled out a box that not only had pictures but a pair of my sister's socks. The socks were a pinkish tan color with chocolate brown stripes. I told her how cute they were. Then I remembered that they were similar to a pair of socks that she had supposed gotten me for Christmas last year. I figured she had gotten them at the same place.  

Then my mom and other sister were there too looking through these boxes with us.

The next thing that I remember is walking through her kitchen and seeing the little black boy there. He was about 3 years old . At first I can't figure out why he is there. But then I remembered that she babysat for a few kids.

I reached out and try to hug this little boy, but he wanted nothing to do with me. I then looked over and see two little black girls. I also try to talk with them and be friendly, but they both walked away from me. I felt bad.


There seems to be a transition here. I think this is still part of the same dream, though.

I was walking though a college campus with a preschool group. One of the little girls was Japanese. She seemed to like me and let me pick her up. We somehow got a little behind the others, so I finally had to run to try to catch up. At one point I tripped and we rolled on the grass. Neither of us were hurt at all. I got up and felt like something was missing, but couldn't figure out what. 

I looked a ways ahead and saw the last of the preschool goup head into the store/restaurant. I finally caught up and walked in. The group was now gone. I didn't have the little girl anymore. The lady inside asked me if I wanted any of the free lunch they had been serving to the preschool group. I said, "Sure".

It was then I realized that my purse was missing. I started to panic. I had lost it on the college campus. I knew that it was very unlikely that I would ever see it again. I started telling the lady I was with how I had lost it. She was sympathizing with me.

Then I remember saying, "You know, I think it's going to be okay. When I wake up my purse will be there. It's not really gone. This has happened to me before, and when I woke up the purse was there. I just need to try and stop worrying about it now."

Then I have no idea what happened next. I do know lucidity ended (if it was ever really there to begin with. Even though I was saying that, I never had that "Ah ha, I'm dreaming" moment. This is the first time I can think of there I made reference to myself dreaming with out truly becoming lucid. ::?:  )


I then remember being in my basement. There was a crack in the wall and my cat was watching some silverfish bugs come out of the crack. She was swatting her paw at them.

I really think something is missing from my memory here. But the next thing I remember is being attacked by these large metal bugs. They were black and about a foot across. one looked like a spider and the other a scorpion. 

I was upstairs at this point and I ran down into the basement. I frantically started looking for a hammer or something to smash them with. All I could find were a pair of roller blades. I picked one one of them and when the bugs came down the stairs I started smashing them with the roller blade. 

Amazingly they both just fell apart like they were cheap toys. I then ran my hands through the pile of pieces. I suddenly thought about movies that I had seen. I figured it was a very good idea to put the pieces in separate bags to dispose of them, just in case they all came together and came to life again.

Then my alarm went off...

----------


## The Cusp

Silverfish are so gross, in RL or a dream.   It's the way they squirm that bothers me.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Silverfish are so gross, in RL or a dream. It's the way they squirm that bothers me.



Yeah, they are a weird bug. We used to have them all over in CA. Don't see them much here.


*Dream:*

I had another disturbing dream last night.

In the dream I saw an older man that I know and really respect in real life (MM). But in the dream he was drunk and causing a lot of trouble. This was at some big event (not sure what it was). Things were not good, and I was going over to confront him and do so with violence if I had to. He kind of gave up so I didn't have to hurt him. But when I woke up I just felt awful. I don't know why I would ever think this about this sweet man.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Very busy day for me coming up. But I wanted to get notes for my dreams down.


*Dream 1:*

Mom's discussion with me about pumpkin seeds.


*Dream 2:*

Monica's baby...


*Dream 3:*

Hiking with Kelly at midnight...

----------


## Twoshadows

Whew...busy days.

I had one dream last night that stands out. In real life I was talking to a friend yesterday about the times we have found black widows in our houses. So of course I had a dream that night about that. In the dream I opened the fridge and saw a *black widow* on the side of the milk carton. I decided to kill it with some bug spray. I got close and gave it a concentrated little spray. It didn't look like it was dying. I then remember seeing a fly also in the fridge. It landed on the black widow and start licking the spray off the black widow. I wondered how long it would take to kill the fly. Weird dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, TS.  :smiley: 

Damn...you and Bugs.  ::chuckle:: 

I had a dream the other night with you in it. The dream sucked (and I blame you for the bugs!) but at least you were there.  ::wink:: 

Link

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, TS. 
> 
> Damn...you and Bugs. 
> 
> I had a dream the other night with you in it. The dream sucked (and I blame you for the bugs!) but at least you were there. 
> 
> Link



Wow...what a dream. Sorry about the bugs. It's true...bugs seem to show up a lot in both my real life and dreams. But usually not painfully. You and your realistically painful dreams....I don't know... And funny (well, not really "funny"), that it took a moment for the pain to go away after you woke up. The only pain I remember having in dreams is a shooting pain in the back of my head periodically. It lingers only slightly when I wake up.

But I thought that was sweet that you wanted to protect me from those mean bugs..... :smiley: . Thanks...

Well, it wasn't quite like taking over the universe. But still nice to show up in your dream... ::D: .

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I have been too busy and too much under pressure...and too tired to remember my dreams lately. Last night I only remember a few little glimpses (a "glimpse" is the next thing smaller than a dream "fragment".).

Glimpse 1:

I opened the door and looked out and saw several people completely naked out in the parking lot.


Glimpse 2:

Damiel is studying.


Glimpse 3:

I am with my mom.

----------


## Twoshadows

Since I haven't had any interesting dreams to post for a while I want to post a couple of interesting pictures.






Those of you that have read my DJ know that I'm interested in the possible existance of a creature called bigfoot or sasquatch.

On the Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization Website, they had posted a couple of pictures that were taken by an automatic trail camera in Northwest Pennsylvania.

Now I know most people think that bigfoot is a big joke. I probably would think that too if I didn't have two friends who have had personal experiences with one.

So I'm not asking whether you believe in bigfoot, but rather--what do you think this picture shows?

The BFRO is not claiming that this is proof that bigfoot exists, but wanting people to try and get pictures of bears in this same position to see if this is indeed a skinny bear or to rule out the possibility that this is a bear.

----------


## Adam

It is very weird, almost looks like a hairy man...

----------


## Moonbeam

It looks like a new-born elephant, trying to stand up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the comments guys.

*Dream:*

The only dream that I remember now from last night is where I was in college. I was with friends looking for a place to study. We went to this mall-like place, but instead of stores it had all these areas that were set up to look a lot like living rooms. They were places were college students could study. My friends and I found a room that was vacant (most of the rooms were used). It had a couch and a coffee talbe. But it also was kind of dirty. Someone had used the room to carve pumpkins and it was not cleaned up. There were also little train toys scattered about. We picked up some of the mess then sat down to wait for the others to come and study.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was outside. Things had been going on. But I don't rmember anything befor ethis point. But my friend's dad who was supposedly a *photographer* was going for a drive in the mountains near where we lived (not a real place). I did the "Awww...that's so cool" hint hint. And he invited me along.

It was when we were up in th mountains in thios cool *canyon* that I realized that *I hadn't brought my camera*. I thought, "How could I have forgotten???" But I didn't become lucid at that so typical dream sign.  :Sad: 

There was something more to the dream that included being on the highway, stopping at this building. I remember climbing this really tall *ladder*. At one point I was carrying a can of *whipped cream* in a brown bag that I think I was going to give someone as a present. I met up with some friends and I think we were going to go swimming in a pool.




I really hope with a new month coming up and with my stressful time just about over that I can really get going on the dreams again. My cold/sickness is also pretty much gone. I'm starting to feel like a new person again.

And today is *Halloween*...so I'm happy! I've got to go finish putting up a few more decorations in the yard so it will look cool for the Trick-or_treaters.... :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> At one point I was carrying a can of *whipped cream* in a brown bag that I think I was going to give someone as a present.



Did that mean what I think it meant, or am I just a perv?

----------


## Twoshadows

Haha...good question...

Actually I have no idea what the whipped cream was for. So your guess is as good as any.... ::D: .

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very good day yesterday, but my dreams were very disturbed.


Dreams 1-6 (at least):

Dreams related the the stress I have been under this last month. Funny that these dreams didn't show up until tonight when all the stress is now over.


Dream 6: 

I was hiking in the ocean. Hard to discribe... There were paths and hils of sand, but waves surrounding us. I was afraid we were going to be swept away. Finally we made it to shore only to be met by two men that were supposedly in charge of whatever we were doing. They put us on a boat and out into the story water. It was just a little inflatable raft. I remember having my camera with me, and trying so hard to keep ot fropm getting wet. but at one point I lifted the ziplock bag that it was in to check it and the bag was completley full of water.

Dream 7: 

Something really bad about someone I care about. Disturbing dream ...don't want to share details.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, under the ocean hiking sounds like it would be so much fun.  Too bad you weren't lucid, that would have been fun.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, under the ocean hiking sounds like it would be so much fun. Too bad you weren't lucid, that would have been fun.



Yeah, it might have been fun it it weren't so stressful.... ::?: . Lucidity certainly would have fixed that.

I tried to do a WBTB WILD. I didn't get very far. I counted backwards, and had it in my mind to try the gender task. I started to enter a dream. At one point I was holding a bowl and I started to drop it. But I caught it with my mind because I knew I was dreaming. But then I was suddenly awake.

So I guess that counts as a _very mini_ LD.

Then I had other dreams....


*Dream 1:*

I was looking at a very large aquarium. It was divided up into different sections. I noticed in one little section (an area about 10X10x10") there was a *black widow*. As I watched, a fly flew into the web and looked like it got stuck. The spider hurried to it and tried to bite it. The spider was suddenly pink colored at the point (?). But before it could bite the fly, the fly got loose and flew back out.

The next thing I knew is that the black widow's part of the aquarium is now full of water. I wondered what would happen to it. As I looked closely I could see the BW swimming in the water doing what looked like a good breast stroke.


*Dream 2:*

I was waiting in some sort of waiting room for maybe a doctor. At some point the lights dimmed and they started playing a movie. I was extremely happy to hear the *Star Wars* music start playing. The next thing I know is that as I watch the screen, my chair starts to move around and tilt and swing just like the ride *Star Tours* at Disneyland. I continuted to watch the movie and enjoy the wonderful feeling of my chair moving around. It felt like I was really in the scene and flying around with the spaceships. I was amazed at how real the sensations were.

Finally the movie ended. I made a comment to the others in the waiting room about how cool that was that the chairs movied like that. They looked at me strangely and someone told me that their chari had not moved. I questioned everyone and it appeared that I was the only one who had that happen.

I finally said, "Wow, I wonder if that was all just a dream..."

I woke up then...but I wonder if I had stayed asleep if I would have eventually realized that I was dreaming.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

The black widow dream was interesting... I never knew spiders were so graceful or _water-loving_. Too bad on the last dream you had to wake up, it's always a pity when you wake up right when you begin to gain lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I never knew spiders were so graceful or _water-loving_.



I guess it looked a bit like a crab, which makes sense. Still, I've never seen a crab do breast stroke either.






> Too bad on the last dream you had to wake up, it's always a pity when you wake up right when you begin to gain lucidity.



I know... :Sad: . But the good thing is, I was close. Which is closer than I have been for a while now. I just need to keep trying.


*Dream:*

I had an interesting dream last night. I was at the ocean with a small group of people. This guide took us down to this rocky little cove. It was night--or at least dusk. Once in the cove I could see all these *dolphins* right there at the edge of the water. As I got close some of the more friendly dolphins actually started rolling up onto the land.

I walked up to a big one. I sat down next to it and started to rub my hand on its skin. It felt exactly like I thought it would feel like. I sat there for a while just enjoying being close to the dolphin (who also seemed to like being close to me). I remember kind of scratching the spots that I thought would be ichy. 

Then I thought, "Oh, I _have_ to take some pictures of this." So I got out my camera and took a few of the dolphins face and also of my hand on its back. I was a little worried that the flash on the camera would make it too bright.

I then walked down the shore a little more. I saw this other dolphin on the land ready to be petted and scratched. I petted it for a minutes, then got out my camera again. This dolphin was laying next to a rose bush. I thought it would make a beautiful picture to get the dolphins face framed a bit on one side by red roses. So I took a few pictures ofit with the roses. The angle I was at with the dolphin had it looking back a little at me over its "shoulder". I thought these were going to make wonderful photos.

I then took my camera and put it on playback mode so I could see how my pictures were turning out. And is it any surpirse that all the pictures I just took were gone? They didn't show up at all. All the pictures right up until we saw the dolphins were still there though. 

I started to feel panicked. I_ had_ to get pictures of these dolphins. I tried to take a few more, but the button on my camera seemed a bit jammed. It wouldn't click down all the way to take the picture.

I was getting so upset at this point. It was now time to go. Our group started walking back to the bus. I looked back one more time and could see the dolphins all back in the water again, but all lined up by the rocks looking at us. I could see their eye shine in the dark.


On the bus I looked to see that someone had taken with them a baby dolphin (which looked a lot more like a very small white foal). I thought, "One more chance." 

And I tired to take more pictures.

----------


## ninja9578

What's with all the dreams about trips to the ocean?  They sound like fun.  

Like your avatar, pretty  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> What's with all the dreams about trips to the ocean? They sound like fun. 
> 
> Like your avatar, pretty



Thanks @ the avatar... :smiley: 

Well, I grew up in west Los Angeles, not far from the ocean, so I've always had a lot of ocean dreams.

And I visited Southern CA a couple of months ago and saw some dolphins up close. And when you see them up closelike that, how can you not want to get even closer and touch them?

Here are a couple of pictures that I took that when see the texture of their skin, it makes me want to touch them.









TS

----------


## Twoshadows

By the way, those are Risso's dolphins. I have seen bottlenose and common dolphins before, but on this last trip only the Risso's showed up. But they are a very cool looking dolphin:

(Not my pic)

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bunch of dreams last night but the only one that I still remember at this moment is:

*Dream:*

I was driving my car through *Los Angeles*. The streets were busy and I was having a bit of trouble controling the car. I think the sky the pretty and I wanted to take a picture but there was nowhere to stop the car.

I finally arrived at a college that I believe was supposed to be *UCLA*.

I drove in an found a parking lot. Most of the lot was very crowded, but I found a section that was mostly open. I parked and left the car. I walked a ways a way. And I think I was taking pictures. When I was finally doen I walked back to the car...only to find that the car was gone. I couldn't believe it. I was a group of hippy looking people standing by a Volks Wagon bus. I asked then if they had seen my car...if someone had taken it.

One of the girls was really nice. She felt bad for me. She told me that she would help me try to find it. She walked me to the end of the parking area and to a place where there were a lot of booths. She stopped at one of the booths that was supposed to be like the school main office.

She told an official looking lady there my problem. The lady told me, " Well you parked in the Administrators' Parking Lot. Your car was towed."

I felt a huge sudden relief to hear that. It mean that my car wasn't stolen and that I could easily get it back.

I told the lady, "Oh, thank goodness..."

She looked at me strangely and said, "That isn't the response we usually get..."

I told her that it was okay...that this was something very simple to deal with.

She told me the name of the tow truck driver and how to get in contact with him.

The next thing I remember is sitting in the tow truck with the driver as he brought my car back to my house. I handed him my credit card to pay for his troubles.

I said goodbye and he left, and the last thing I remember is wondering how much that had just cost me as he had never given me a total.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a few interesting dreams last night.

One was another mini LD, another was  a DV Member Dream.

*Dream 1 (mini LD):*

I became lucid. I don't know what triggered it, or what I was doing before I became lucid. I just knew that I wanted to find a mirror. I don't remember if I wanted the mirror because of last month's mirror task, or if it was because I kept telling myself that to do the gender change dream I needed a mirror to see the changes.

I knew I was wearing tan pants in the dream. So as I looked in the mirror, I was expecting to see tan pants. And sure enough, there they were, but they didn't seem to fit me right. I looked somewhat misshapen.

I looked at my face. I looked more like I did when I was younger and wore my hair with more natural curl. My hair was also longer than it is now. I think I was wearing my orangish long sleeved shirt (the one from my old avatar).

I stared at myself for a moment, not sure what I should be doing. And then it was too late. The dream faded.


*Dream 2*:

I was at some picnic tables. Some event was going on in the pavillion of the park in the place I used to live. I watched as someone was served this huge piece of fried fish. Then it was all over and we were helping move the picnic tables back to were they were supposed to be.


*Dream 3:*

I was with a little girl I help take care of and her father. I was playing with the little girl's hair. She had long brown ringlets that were fairly tightly curled. I pulled one out straight and was amazed at how long her hair actually was. I made a comment to her dad and showed him too. 


*Dream 4:*

*DV Member Dream*


This is more of a fragment. And it has *CoLd BlooDed* in it again. It's been a while since I have had a dream with him in it.

I was in a mall like place. I saw *CB* ahead of me. He had a girl with him. He jumped up on a round table that was there and started to jump. The table was like a trampoline, and he was able to jump extrememly high and do all kinds of cool flips.

(Darn, I wish I had joined in and done some dream flips too. They always feel so good... ::D: )

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally had a decent sized lucid dream this morning. I did a WBTB (woke up at 5:30, went back to sleep at 6:30, had the LD and woke up at 7:30). And I took some B6.

*Dream (Lucid):*

I remember being with some people and going into the Caldwell's old house on the corner. I heard someone comment how they liked what the new owners did to the backyard. The group I was with walked into the backyard. I was expecting something pretty, but all I saw was junk. The rest went through the back door and into the house. 

I started to follow, but then I saw my friend RD and her 19 month old daughter Catherine. I went over to her. I suddenly felt that we needed to go somewhere or we'd be late. But Catherine wanted to get on the swing in the yard. I felt impatient, but RD put Catherine on the swing. I gave in and started to push her gently on the swing.

As her daughter swung on the swing, RD started to sing the most beautiful song I had ever heard. I was mesmerized. I sat down and watched RD as she sang. RD then looked right into my eyes as she sang. I had the strongest feeling that there was something I was supposed to understand. I knew she was trying to pass me a message. I suddenly realized that this was a dream and the message that I was supposed to get that I was supposed to have a baby. I felt shocked for a moment.

Then realizing that I was lucid, I decided that I needed to go on and try the Task of the Month, that the message would have to wait, and I would deal with that when I was awake.

There is a fuzzy moment here that I can't explain.

At that moment I felt that I wasn't entirely asleep. That I was aware of my physical body still in bed and that I was only barely in the dream. But then I stood up and moved, and my dream body moved and not my physical body. I always know that when that happens after a WILD, that I am fully in the dream. So I really felt that I had just WILDed even though I'm pretty sure that I got to this point from the previous part of the dream.

But however I got here, I was now running around the house trying to find a mirror. As I got to the driveway, I saw a mirror that looked like a side mirror for a truck, but it wasn't actually attached to a truck. It was about 12 inches wide. I decided that even though it was small that I would use that to help me transform into a guy.

I looked at myself. At first I looked just like I did in last night's mirror LD. My hair was longer that it is and slightly curled. I concentrated on looking more like a guy. 

At first I just started to look kind of deformed (as is typical of many lucid mirror experiences of mine.) *Finally I started to look a little more masculine. I had no make up, my skin looked a little rougher (though I couldn't quite get stubble to show). My hair, even though it was still long and blond, looked more matted.*

I reached down to touch my body to see if the transformation went beyond my face. First I touched my crotch. I didn't feel anything extra. Disappointed I moved up and touched my breasts. They were a bit smaller than normal. 

I wondered if I should keep trying to make the changes more complete. But before I could, a group of guys walked past me down in the street. I decided I needed to see if I could pass for a guy. So I ran out to them.

I said to them in as much as a guy voice as I could create, *"Hi, dudes."* That sounded really funny to me, so I couldn't help but to giggle at little after that. The giggle did not sound man-like at all. I wondered if I had blown it.

The guys didn't say anything but were looking at me like they thought I was a total loser, and that they wished I would disappear. A group of girls met up with them, and everyone was still ignoring me. 

So I tried again. I asked loudly, *"What do you guys see when you look at me?"*

One of the guys snorted and said something like, "Do you really want us to tell you??" And then the others joined in, laughing and making rude comments. But none of the comments gave me the answer I was looking for--*did they see me as a guy or girl ?*

This wasn't working out at all like I had wanted it to. So I decided to leave this rude group and try again. I saw a building in front of me that I knew had a girl's bathroom in it. I ran into the bathroom. It was full of at least ten girls all standing in front of this very large mirror.

I started shouting at them, "I need to transform! Help me transform into a guy!!" I started to push my way through the girls to the mirror.

I remember thinking as I shouted at them that my dream self was far more bold than my real self is. I wouldn't dream of shouting at a bunch of girls in a bathroom like that in real life.

As I got to the mirror I finally took a good look at what I had looked like out there with that group. I was surprised to see that I had clown make-up on my face. I wondered if that was why the guys had treated me like that. How long had my dream self looked like that? Or was this something that my mind had created just for this mirror scene. I didn't know.

I just knew that I needed to look like a guy. The clown make-up had turned into a mask in the last few seconds, so I just pulled it off. I concentrated again.

This time I made much better progress. Before I knew it, I was looking in the mirror at a guy. *This was definitely a guy this time. He was nice looking. He had blue eyes, fairly short dark brown hair that had a bit of curl in it. I thought, "Wow...I'm good looking."*

*I looked at my clothes. This time I was wearing a biker jersey and biking shorts. My body looked very athletic and was definitly masculine looking.*

*But to make sure I reached down to my crotch. There was definitely a lump down there, though I felt no sensation touching it. I reached up to check on my breasts, and found that they were mostly gone--gone enough that they wouldn't be noticable by sight.*

I looked at my self once more in the mirror. This time I noticed these odd boots on my feet. They looked like Roller Blades, but without the wheels. I wondered why they were on my feet.

As I looked at myself in the mirror, I thought back on everything that I had done in this LD, and I was suddenly worried that if I did much more that I wouldn't be able to remember it, so at this point with "mission accomplished", I let myself wake up so I could write it down.

----------


## pj

Diligence and uncooperative DGs.  An entertaining read, indeed.

Great job!  I'll go get that badge for you.

----------


## b12

That's interesting, lol. Kind of a funny read.

What's up with the baby message? You should explore that further...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Diligence and uncooperative DGs. An entertaining read, indeed.
> 
> Great job! I'll go get that badge for you.



Thank you for the wings, pj! And thanks for reading.





> That's interesting, lol. Kind of a funny read.
> 
> What's up with the baby message? You should explore that further...



Thanks b12... :smiley: .

The "baby message"......good question, indeed.... ::shock:: .

----------


## ninja9578

> There was definitely a lump down there, though I felt no sensation touching it.



Oh, that's no fun  :tongue2:   Weird how you turned into a clown, that's funny.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, that's no fun  Weird how you turned into a clown, that's funny.



Yeah, it would have seemed more real if I could actually feel it....  ::D: 


And the clown.... I think it was because after all the ridicule I got from the guys, I must have thought I looked ridiculous as I could possibly be. And what fits that more than a clown.... ::?: 

Funny thing is, I didn't question that at all in the dream. Even as lucid as I get sometimes, I was I still don't always catch certain things as "weird".

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulatins, TS! :boogie:   That was pretty funny--but DC's can be so mean!

----------


## Oneironaught

That was a very good job with the gender change task. It was an entertaining read. I think you're right about why the clown makeup appeared; you wondered why the people laughed and didn't take you seriously.

The dolphin dream sounded really fun. Except for the camera frustration, that is. The thought of posing dolphins looking over their shoulder and framed by roses made me giggle though  ::D: 

I'm glad you're feeling better. I've gotten over my cold as well. Finally.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congratulatins, TS! That was pretty funny--but DC's can be so mean!



Thanks, Moonbeam. Yeah, the DCs were mean, but it wasn't as hard on the self esteem as it would have been IRL.






> That was a very good job with the gender change task. It was an entertaining read. I think you're right about why the clown makeup appeared; you wondered why the people laughed and didn't take you seriously.
> 
> The dolphin dream sounded really fun. Except for the camera frustration, that is. The thought of posing dolphins looking over their shoulder and framed by roses made me giggle though 
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better. I've gotten over my cold as well. Finally.



Hey GH, Thanks for the comments. I'm glad you are feeling better too. It's no fun being sick.

And you're right-- the posing dolphin and the roses is a little goofy, isn't it? It didn't strike me as funny at the time. Funny how that is sometimes....


Okay, I had a tone of dreams last night. It was like I dreamed the whole entire night and remembered, if not the whole dream, at least parts of every dream. It reminds me of a good B6 night, though I didn't take any.

And it has several DV members show up... ::D: 




*Dream 1:*

I was in this large field with a group of people. We had a horrible job, but it had to be done. We had been collecting all the *bloody severed heads* that were around. There were hundreds of heads. I had a wheel barrow that I was using to carry the heads in. I tried not to think about what I had in the wheel barrow. If I thought about it too much I would start to have this feeling of horror and panic come over me, so I tried to turn off my emotions.

Some of the heads were in good shape and picked up easily in one piece. Others were starting to get mushy and when you tired to pick them up would just start to come apart in slimy handfuls.

I was under the impression that when we had collected all the heads that we were going to burn them. But later I found that we really had to just chop them up into little tiny bits. I couldn't participate in this part--it was just too horrible. I felt bad, but I kind of ducked out at this point.


There is a transition here.

Next thing I remember is being at a hotel room with *DV members* *Aquanina, Ranma,* and* CoLd BlooDed*. The severed heads were now all taken care of, and we were now waiting for the rest of the group to show up at the hotel, then we were going to go out to get something to eat.

We weren't sure how long it was going to take. But then we received a phone call, and someone told us that the others weren't going to be ready until 8:00. I looked at our clock. It was only 6:00. We had 2 hours to kill. 

I suddenly decided I need a shower after dealing with all the bloody severed heads and all. So I told everyone that I was going in the shower. I took off my jeans. Then I realized I forgot something out in the room. I looked at myself and saw that I was wearing a really long button up light blue shirt. It was long enough to cover me. So I went out.

While I was out *CB* went into the bathroom. It was then I realized I was just _dying_ to go to the bathroom. There was no way I could wait. I remembered that there were actually two toilets in the bathroom. So I went back in and saw that I could sit on the toilet with my shirt covering everything. So I did. 

And so *CB* and I had one of those odd toilet conversations that I think most of us have had from time to time in dreams, sitting on toilets next to each other not realizing how strange it is.

To be honest, I almost wasn't going to write that part. But I think that it's common enough that no one is going to think that I'm too weird for having that happen. (Right guys...?)


Afterwards there is another transition.

I'm then walking down a hallway with *Aquanina*. She started talking to me about how she has been feeling down lately. That living in a small town has been hard for her because she felt like everyone was always judging her. 

I remember telling her, "Nina, I don't think that's true at all. Everyone I know looks up to you and really admires you."





*Dream 2 (fragment):*

I was in an *apartment*. It looked a bit strange to me. I knew that it was one that I had supposed to have been living in a while.

I walked up the concerete steps in front. After going in the door, there was a living room areas to the left of the front door. The doorway that went through to the kitchen had a thin see-through white curtain hanging across it.

I remember walking down the hallway to the right to my bedroom and trying to figure out why this all looked so strange to me.




*Dream 3 (fragment):*

I was driving around town. I looked in someone's yard and saw a really *huge pumpkin* that was carved. It was amazing. Someone had done a fantasic job. I wondered why I hadn't noticed that before. I wondered if they hadn't carved it until after Halloween.

I kept driving. I noticed that in another yard was a set of really large pumpkins. These must be several hundred pounds each. 

And I kept driving, and every yard seemed to have huge pumpkins in them.




*Dream 4 (frag):*

I was walking in what might have been a mall. I was holding a *baby* that was supposed to be mine. She looked about 6 months old. She was beautiful with just a little dark hair starting to show up on her mostly bald head. I was with a group of people, and one of the guys talked me into letting him hold her for a while.




*Dream 5:*

I was walkling through this very *large store.* The ceiling were very high and the sides were so far apart that you couldn't see across the store. The first thing I remember seeing in the store were these *curtains*. There were velvet and came in many bright colors.

Then I remember passing *RVs*.

Then at one end of the store there were *pool tables*. A guy was trying to roll up what looked like the top of one table. It looked like a difficult job. Jeff was with me, and he started talking to the guy about it in that wonderful carefree way he does.




*Dream 6 (frag):*

I was walking down the street. I believe this was in my old town. I remember suddenly getting on my stomach and *sliding* (as if on slippery ice) down the street. I passed these young people who were also sliding on the street.

----------


## The Cusp

> And so *CB* and I had one of those odd toilet conversations that I think most of us have had from time to time in dreams, sitting on toilets next to each other not realizing how strange it is.
> 
> To be honest, I almost wasn't going to write that part. But I think that it's common enough that no one is going to think that I'm too weird for having that happen. (Right guys...?)



Riiiiiight... First time I've heard of that one.  But it does seem perfectly normal for a dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

TS--this is so bizarre--go read mark's dream journal.  I just got done and I swear it's almost chilling, the similarities between your dreams.

Your powers are coming back...I remember when you used to do that to me!

I'm gonna go tell him to come read your journal; it's too weird.

----------


## mark

lol its strange I had a dream about a baby that was meant to be mine to and also a one similar to the part were aqua nina is telling you she feels uncomfortable in her town...except it was me who was feeling that way if that makes sense lol

I see you completed the task...nice one it was a good read  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> lol its strange I had a dream about a baby that was meant to be mine to and also a one similar to the part were aqua nina is telling you she feels uncomfortable in her town...except it was me who was feeling that way if that makes sense lol



There was the bloody severed heads too...I just thought it was strange that you both dreamed about severed heads, and babies that were yours.

TS does that sometimes. :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Hi Twoshadows. last night you were in a dream of mine. And I recognized you as a dreamsign and got Lucid.

Thanks for helping me out! :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I've gotten behind because I'm out of town. But I'll try to catch up a little.

First, I read *Caradon's dream*. Very funny. In fact, I think I'll copy it right here. I've lost track of the dreams others have had with me in them. If I copy them here it'll be easier to keep track of them.

(For my commnets on this dream read Caradon's DJ.)


A Lucid Dream!
Friday/November/9/2007
Lucid Dream # 49 of 2007
DV member dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm having a work dream. My first clear memory is that I'm working and Twoshadows Is there working as well. She is quite tall, blond hair, and wearing a blue business style dress. I begin talking to her about Lucid Dreaming. And I'm thinking, that it's cool I'm working with someone that I can talk with about Lucid Dreaming.

I walk away for a moment, to do something work related. It suddenly strikes me as improbable that TS would be at my work. I pinch my nose, and I can breath! :boogie: I'm quite surprised by it this time. The dream feels so real, that the only thing keeping me convinced I'm dreaming, is the fact that I can breath through a pinched nose. the only thing different, is that there are a lot of people I have never seen before. And of course, TS is there. I casually walk back to where TS is working. The whole time, I keep breathing through my pinched nose to stay sure it really is a dream. Once I get back to her. I quietly say, "Hey TS, were dreaming right now! Look I can breath through my nose." She doesn't seem real surprised. She does a reality check and can breath as well.We both start to walk off the job, and go find some adventure.

As were walking towards the exit, TS suddenly starts taking her cloths off! ::shock::  :Oops:  I'm very surprised at first. But, then I'm like, well no big deal. It can be fun to go around the dream world naked. As soon as that thought goes through my mind. I notice that everyone around us is taking their cloths off. I'm just standing there totally amazed, at how that one thought, caused everyone to get naked! Then, my boss comes around the corner, and he's naked too! He says, "You guys know it's a dream too, huh?" And he just keeps walking by.

The dream has taken on a life of it's own now, and I'm just watching in amazement as events unfold. Now, everyone seems to know it's a dream. And A mob of naked people go running for the exit door. Just about every one is outside now accept for one coworker. This one guy is still dressed, and he asks me,"wtf is going on!?"
"Don't you know?"I ask." This is a dream, and everyone is going outside to celebrate."
I tell him to pinch his nose and try to breath. He looks kind of confused, so I reach out and pinch his nose for him. He says" Oh," with a long dragged out oooooo. Just like he does in real life. Then he nods his head in understanding. And the two of us, are the last ones to leave the building.

Now, outside in the parking lot, everyone magically has there cloths back on. People are just hanging around talking and stuff. There is an excited happy feeling in the air. Everyone is all excited. TS, is hanging around some other people, just talking with them. I'm thinking it's kind of strange, that being the Lucid Dreamer she is. That she would just be sitting around doing nothing. I begin to levitate into the air. I rise to about roof top level. Then slowly float back down to the ground. Then, I begin doing hand springs across the parking lot. And I'm thinking about how much I enjoy being able to do that. Next, I run up the wall of a nearby building. I do a back-flip off the wall with a twist. And it's so cool! it's like I flip in slow motion with perfect control. And I land on my feet just right.

Then, I decide that I need to talk to TS. I walk over to her, and I ask her if she thinks the real TS will be upset if she hears she took her cloths off in my dream. And I ask her, if she thinks I should leave that part out of my journal. She gets a surprised look on her face. Then starts laughing, and says,"Oh I don't know about that." Then she starts talking to somebody else. I think about pressing her for a better answer, but then forget about it. 

There is a building near by, with a cone shaped roof. I decide that I want to run up the roof of the building, and jump off the highest point. I easily jump up onto the roof, and it now seems much higher than it did a moment ago. I run up the slant of the roof, then leap into the air. (Boy do I ever love that feeling!) I begin flying across the parking lot.
I notice that the coworker. The one that I had pinched his nose earlier. He is levitating 
around the parking lot, with a look of wonder on his face.

I fly on, and the parking lot gives way to the most beautiful landscape. I can't believe that I wasted so much time in the parking lot, when this place was so near by.
There are these hills that are very steep and high in some places. and in other places just kind of rolling along. they are all covered in a plush green carpet of grass. there are trees spread out here and there. All the leaves of the trees are in the most beautiful fall colors you can imagine. The combination of the shape of the land, and all the colors of it. Is just beyond words. You would have had to have been there to understand. I'm thinking about landing on one of the highest points, of one of the steep hills. when my alarm clock goes off and wakes me up. :Mad: 

Thanks for getting me Lucid Twoshadows!
Sorry about the nudity, That was totally out of my control. ::?: 




Thanks for the dream, Caradon... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

On to other replies:






> Riiiiiight... First time I've heard of that one. But it does seem perfectly normal for a dream.



Well, I'm pretty sure that CoLd BlooDed and Ranma have both had "toilet conversation" dreams.

But yeah, it seems like quite the normal thing to do while dreaming.





> TS--this is so bizarre--go read mark's dream journal. I just got done and I swear it's almost chilling, the similarities between your dreams.
> 
> Your powers are coming back...I remember when you used to do that to me!
> 
> I'm gonna go tell him to come read your journal; it's too weird.







> lol its strange I had a dream about a baby that was meant to be mine to and also a one similar to the part were aqua nina is telling you she feels uncomfortable in her town...except it was me who was feeling that way if that makes sense lol
> 
> I see you completed the task...nice one it was a good read







> There was the bloody severed heads too...I just thought it was strange that you both dreamed about severed heads, and babies that were yours.
> 
> TS does that sometimes.



 
Hey MB and mark, yeah that is interesting about us both having the baby dream like that.

so was there also a severed head dream of mark's? That'd be pretty creepy for us to both dream of that combination...babies and severed heads. Hmmm...I wonder what that would mean.... ::shock:: .


 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a mini nap dream about GH. I'm sure it was because I had read in his Dream journal just a little while ago.

Mini nap dream:

I received a picture from GH. It showed a very large (wall sized) book shelf just covered with books. I felt envious that he had such a wonderful place for all his books. I decided to take a picture of my book shelf to show him even though it was no where nearly as big.

----------


## Moonbeam

> so was there also a severed head dream of mark's? That'd be pretty creepy for us to both dream of that combination...babies and severed heads. Hmmm...I wonder what that would mean.....



Yes, it was the same night, and I went from his journal to yours...so you see why it seemed so freaky; then I remembered when you and I used to do that sometimes.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, that's really cool you brought my dream here!

Glad you liked it. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yes, it was the same night, and I went from his journal to yours...so you see why it seemed so freaky; then I remembered when you and I used to do that sometimes.



 Right...that's always pretty cool when that happens  ::shock::   ::D: .





> Wow, that's really cool you brought my dream here!
> 
> Glad you liked it.



Well, it's always cool to think that someone out there is thinking about you enough to have you show up in a dream.  :smiley:  Thanks.



*Dream:*

The only dream I remember from last night was very frustrating.

I remember that I was with a group of people. We were out in the wilderness, by a river and canyons. And for some reason the group went out to go hiking/exploring/rappelling. And I got left behind. I could see them do what they were doing, but for some reason I wasn't able to go.

I was so upset and frustrated I was almost to the point of tears. It was like a feeling of betrayal that I got left behind.

----------


## Twoshadows

All right....just like I posted Cardons dream about me here, I'll bring a couple of *Oneironaut's* dreams here:

*




10/31/2007



*



> *”The Magician’s Mansion with Twoshadows”*
> *They ran an episode of Larry King three times yesterday, that had Criss Angel, the magician, on it. That’s what sparked this dream, I’m sure.*
> *This magician was having a huge party at his house, that would last for a couple of days. DV member Twoshadows was there, and we spent a lot of the time hanging out with each other. This guy had an awesome pool that was more like a small section of the ocean than a swimming pool. TS and I were sitting around, in the day time, just chillin by the pool, and there was a manatee that swam up and kept trying to play with us.* 
> *Later, we found a club that was on this guy’s property (which was hundreds of acres) where everyone would get together and play this massive game. We would have real guns with special ammunition that fired just like real bullets, but only stung, like paintballs, and didn’t cause any permanent damage. We also had these sensors on our chests that would let everyone know when you’ve been hit, so you couldn’t keep playing. They split the group of maybe 40 people or so up into two teams. TS wasn’t there, the first time, and I went through this warehouse, having some really badass firefights with some of the other party-goers. It was badass because it was completely realistic, but no one had to worry about getting hurt.*
> *Later, I was back at the mansion, and TS and I were sitting on a balcony, looking out over the magician’s compound. I had my feet up on a table and TS had her legs up on my legs. We were just chit-chatting and seeming really close, which was cool. I told her about the gun-games and asked her if she wanted to come along on our next run. She agreed to.*
> *Soon enough, I was back in the warehouse, and we were all getting ready for our second run. TS and I were on the same team and, while they were explaining the rules again, I remember checking my magazine, feeling like I was going into war or something like that. Suddenly my friend Teri showed up. I remember looking at her like “What the hell are you doing here??” She just kinda smiled at me and went over to the gun rack, grabbing a piece and some ammunition, falling in to the crowd. I moved through the crowd and made my way up front, deciding to stay close to TS and Teri so we could cover each other, waiting for the order to get started. There was a short intermission where a R&B group actually broke out with the national anthem, before we got started. (Lol.) Right after the anthem, but before we were ordered to begin, some girl ended up shooting herself in the foot. At such a close range, it hurt her pretty bad and someone had to help her limp out of the hallway that led to the rest of the gaming area. Then, they let us loose in this warehouse, and we all went crazy on each other. Seriously, this was about the coolest game I’ve ever played. It was absolute mayhem; gunfire and adrenaline all around.*
> *At some point, some guys ended up breaking into the warehouse. They were planning on committing some crime, but I forgot what it was. In any case, the guy that was running the game supplied some of us with real ammunition to defend against these armed men. I remember getting one pinned in a hallway. I kept ordering him not to move, but he kept trying to get away. I shot him once in the body and twice in the leg, but he was able to hobble away before I could actually take him down.*
> 
> *Later, after the games, we were all back at the mansion. The magician said he was going to perform a trick for us. I can’t remember the whole trick, but it involved standing up an air-conditioning vent in the center of the room, and somehow disappearing behind it, even though it was see-through. Some annoying lil ‘git in the crowd kept saying “Oh…pssh..I know what he’s going to do next…I know how he does this. I know how he does that. I bet you he’s going to do this next. This is so predictable. I know what he’s going to do. Blah blah blah” and I finally ended up telling him to shut the fuck up and let the guy do his trick. It turned out to be completely different from what that retard was trying to assume. Lol.*



<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

And also from O:

10-24-07

*Dream Three: FA
"Infestation"

*I woke up in a false awakening. I looked over beside me and saw that I still had the bubble gum packet in my hand. I was like "WTF?! I brought this out of the dream world?!" (... ::doh::  ) I didn't even realize this to be a false awakening. I tore open the packet, thinking I would have some hashish, and found...chocolate. Nothing but little squares of chocolate. I was pretty pissed about that. I turned around to face the rest of my room and noticed that *Twoshadows* was there. She was sitting on the chair, watching TV. Again, I didn't even realize that this was weird, and we just started talking and watching the TV, as I continued to lay in the bed. Suddenly I felt this searing pain in my leg. It felt like a fire ant bite, but it was _moving_, traveling slowly around my leg. I reached down and smacked whatever it was, flicking it off of my leg. Looking down at the ground, I saw this _tiny_ little dead black ant. I said to myself "there is _no way_ that little thing caused that kind of pain. Black ants don't bite and ant bites are stationary, anyway." Just when I said this, I noticed something else on the floor, out of the corner of my eye. Before I could train my eyes onto what it was, I felt another searing pain in the palm of my hand. When I lifted my hand, there was this _weird_ little, disc-shaped bug, with legs like tree roots and with green and orange markings on its back, walking across it. Everywhere its "feet" touched was like fire touching my skin. I freaked out and brushed the thing off of me. When I looked back at the floor, I saw 2 more, then 4 more. I felt another pain on my leg and jumped out of my bed. TS was on a chair that barely touched the ground, so I figured that she'd be alright for the short time that it took me to run to the bathroom and make sure these damn things weren't all over me.

In the bathroom, I brushed myself down with a towel, and found two of them. These two were easily 4 times the size of the other ones, and they were absolutely _alien-looking_. I smashed them both and looked at my hand and leg. I had these _massive_ purple welts that were aready sticking up. I was still in some _serious_ pain. I knew I had to get TS out of the room. Just when I stepped out of the bathroom, I heard her yell something like "Something just bit the Hell out of me!!" as she stepped out in the hallway, holding her arm. I said I didn't know what the hell these things were, but they were like nothing I've ever seen before. We both ran to the other side of the house. I was about to get some sort of pesticide from under the kitchen sink, when my mom came running out of her room, too, holding her arm and saying "Ahh...something just bit me!" Immediately, I these things were all over the house. I also knew that there was something wrong about this. As is customary for when I have time to think, during a dire situation such as this, I started wondering whether or not this was a dream. I didn't care about being lucid, or anything. I just wanted the pain to stop. I made a command to pull open my waking world eyes and woke myself up.

When I woke up, my palm still stung. My leg still stung. It actually took a little while before the pain to go away, which made me wonder whether or not I was still dreaming. I did a few reality checks, though, and the mental pain subsided. That dream was messed up, though. My skin has been crawling, the whole time I've been writing this journal entry.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I need to find other people's dreams that they have had. I know several more people have had dreams with me, but they are buried in dream journals by now. If by chance you read this and have a DV dream with me that you know where to find, go ahead and post it here. Thanks... ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

I found this one.  It's short but I still remember it really well (I'm having fun going thru my DJ).

*TS in the Cave
*--TwoShadows and I are running thru a cave together, holding hands, as something chases us.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I found this one. It's short but I still remember it really well (I'm having fun going thru my DJ).
> 
> *TS in the Cave*
> --TwoShadows and I are running thru a cave together, holding hands, as something chases us.



Thanks for adding that, Moonbeam! That was a cool dream.

 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

It was; I still remember it so well.  We weren't really scared--it was more exciting than scary.

I can't believe how well I can remember all my old dreams from so long ago.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It was; I still remember it so well. We weren't really scared--it was more exciting than scary.
> 
> I can't believe how well I can remember all my old dreams from so long ago.



It's like we were both saying in that other thread you started about how keeping a dream journal lets us retain a huge part of our lives that would otherwise be forgotten. But writing the dreams down puts them in much more permanent part of our memories.

Cool how that works.

That's why I have a gazillion dreams written up here.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I can't remember any dreams from last night. I thought I remembered one when I woke up. But at the moment nothing is coming to mind.  :Sad:  Kind of stinks....

Anyway, maybe I'll add more of other DV members dreams of me here. Although I don't know if sticking them smack in the middle of this huge journal is going to make them easier to find in the future.(Cuz I kind of hate making _another_ separate journal just for that.) But at least they would be in a single journal.


Note: Dream in PM 


 ::D:

----------


## raklet

> Well, I can't remember any dreams from last night. I thought I remembered one when I woke up.




Sorry to hear that.  Dreaming is so much fun.  Better luck next time.  

I've decided to be brave and put up a dream journal.  I had my first real LDs last night (two in fact)!   :boogie:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sorry to hear that. Dreaming is so much fun. Better luck next time. 
> 
> I've decided to be brave and put up a dream journal. I had my first real LDs last night (two in fact)!



That's _so cool._ Good job!! (I already comented in your DJ.)

Glad to see you keeping a dream journal now. This really helps with dream recall. Keeping it online has motivated me to keep it current. I don't think I would be having the LDs I have if I didn't keep this DJ.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Anyway, maybe I'll add more of other DV members dreams of me here. Although I don't know if sticking them smack in the middle of this huge journal is going to make them easier to find in the future.(Cuz I kind of hate making _another_ separate journal just for that.) But at least they would be in a single journal.



Well you could...I think it's a cool idea.  Of course we'd all have to remember to post in it when we have a TS dream!  (I think you show up in people's dreams more than anyone else, based on my non-scientific survey.)\

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well you could...I think it's a cool idea. Of course we'd all have to remember to post in it when we have a TS dream! (I think you show up in people's dreams more than anyone else, based on my non-scientific survey.)\



 Wow, I'm not sure about that, but I _have_ enjoyed reading the dreams people have about me. (Hope that doesn't make me sound self-centered or anything... ::?: ).

Right now I think I feel too embarrassed to start a whole journal for this. So I'll just stick a couple more here:


*7-07*

Originally Posted by *CoLd* 
_Dream #125 - WILD!_

_When I did this the other night I had been awake for forty-five minutes, and when I finally went back to bed I instantly got that feeling of sleep paralysis where I just becoming completely calm. I counted down from 100._

_It wasn't long before I heard someone clapping and whispering beside my head, but I knew it was all fake. So I kept counting, and pretty soon I was in this dark void._

_I remember calling for Twoshadows. I asked her where I was. I asked if she was there. I apologized for not showing up in her dreams... and it was right then that the void became bright and she was there, smiling, as if she had been testing me, waiting for an apology. I noticed the rest of my surroundings, a very large room with a bed, and Twoshadows looked like she did in her pictures._

_She said she was proud of me for completing the task, and I said so am I! I told Twoshadows that because she had faith in me that I completed the task._ 





_By The Cusp:_

_6-30-07_

_Saved by TwoShadows_
_Clarity: 4/10_
_Importance: 5/10_
_There is something sitting on the ground outside, and I'm about to pick it up, when TwoShadows warns me not to touch it. I think that's a little odd, but listen to her anyways. Next the bad guys show up and try to collect the same item I was going to take. When they pick it up, it explodes!_

_I actually had TWO dreams about TwoShadows, but I lost the other one in my dream notes from that false awakening._

----------


## Moonbeam

> Wow, I'm not sure about that, but I _have_ enjoyed reading the dreams people have about me. (Hope that doesn't make me sound self-centered or anything...).



No, I don't think anyone could think that about you TS...don't be embarrassed because you are a popular DC!  :smiley: 

OK, I'll stop now!  :wink2:  Hopefully I'll see you in a dream soon and you can _help me get lucid_!!  Everything like this helps; you never know which random comment will trigger something...

----------


## Twoshadows

> No, I don't think anyone could think that about you TS...don't be embarrassed because you are a popular DC! 
> 
> OK, I'll stop now!  Hopefully I'll see you in a dream soon and you can _help me get lucid_!! Everything like this helps; you never know which random comment will trigger something...



Alright--it's a deal-- I'll help you to become lucid, and you can help me to become lucid!

This has been a slow week for me and dreams. I never dream as well when I'm not in my own bed. I have one more night and things will be back to normal (whatever that is... ::D: ).


Here are a few fragments from last night:

*Dreams:*


*Fragment 1:*

I was at my childhood best friend's house. We were eating in the livingroom in front of the TV. We had plates of *diced potatos*. At one point I remember looking on the carpet and realizing that I had spilled little chunks of potato everywhere. I tried to pick them up, but as I did, I ended up spilling more from off my plate.



*Fragment 2:*

I was sitting on a different couch from the first dream. But I was still with a group of people. The back door opened and *two dogs* came in. They jumped up so they were right in my face. I petted them. One laid down right on my lap. I could see that she was a mother dog who had been nursing puppies. Both dogs had long hair.



*Fragment 3:*

Very fuzzy dream. I remember something about being outdoors by a picnic table. There was a black *hat* that had a stuffed *bee* on it. It didn't belong to me but I picked it up and put it on because I thought it was weirdly cute.

Then it was like I was watching a cartoon. It was supposed to be a disney movie. There was a girl that looked a tbit like Alice in Wonderland. She started to spin and changed into *"Bee Girl"...*she had a yellow and black stripped body, but was still a girl. It was odd.


*Fragment 4:*

I was in this place and there was a wall lined with *clear plastic drawers*. I knew I was supposed to be in charge of them staying nice. But when I looked there were quite a few missing. I went to look for them and found a bunch that this group of people had taken out. They were all dirty. I tried to clean them, but it was hard to get them clean enough. There were still some missing. It was a stressful little dream.

----------


## raklet

> There were still some missing. It was a stressful little dream.



Oh, so sorry.  Those are the worst kind.  It happens to me once in a while and I'd rather just wake up from those than keep on dreaming/sleeping.  Glad to hear that things will be returning to normal soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, so sorry. Those are the worst kind. It happens to me once in a while and I'd rather just wake up from those than keep on dreaming/sleeping. Glad to hear that things will be returning to normal soon.



Yeah, I don't like those stressful dreams.

I did get home safe and sound today.

But I had another stressful dream last night.

*Dream:*

I was at my mom's house, and the whole family was there along with my friends B and K. It was *Thanksgiving day*, and we knew something really *bad* was about to happen. We were gathered around the TV waiting for the news to break. My mom had her HAM radio out just in case we lost power and communications.

It reminded me of the *nuclear bomb dream* I had a while back...at least the feeling that things were not going to be the same ever again.

----------


## Moonbeam

Does your Mom really have a HAM radio?  My dad had one when I was a kid.  I gave him a little bitty short-wave radio that he was thrilled with (and amazed by).

----------


## raklet

> I did get home safe and sound today.
> 
> But I had another stressful dream last night.



Glad you made it back.  Now that you are in your own bed again, perhaps your dreams will improve.  Best wishes.

Raklet

----------


## Oneironaught

> I just had a mini nap dream about GH. I'm sure it was because I had read in his Dream journal just a little while ago.
> 
> Mini nap dream:
> 
> I received a picture from GH. It showed a very large (wall sized) book shelf just covered with books. I felt envious that he had such a wonderful place for all his books. I decided to take a picture of my book shelf to show him even though it was no where nearly as big.



I just noticed this. It somehow eluded me the first time. I'd love to see your bookshelf. I'll bet it's lovely. Actually, I really could use a large bookshelf. 

Thanks for thinking of me.





> Well, it's always cool to think that someone out there is thinking about you enough to have you show up in a dream.  Thanks.



It _is_ nice. I know it always makes _me_ smile to read some one's dream about me.





> I need to find other people's dreams that they have had. I know several more people have had dreams with me, but they are buried in dream journals by now. If by chance you read this and have a DV dream with me that you know where to find, go ahead and post it here. Thanks...



I have a couple about you (which I know you've already read) in my DJ. If you really want them here I'll put links or copy them. Whatever you want.

*EDIT:* Sorry to hear about your frustration dreams. Those are always so, well, frustrating. And the bad feeling usually lingers for awhile, even after you awaken. I hate those kinds of dreams. I hope things turn around for you soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Does your Mom really have a HAM radio? My dad had one when I was a kid. I gave him a little bitty short-wave radio that he was thrilled with (and amazed by).



Actually, my mom does have a HAM radio, Her parents both had their licences. My grandpa used his all the time. I remember he had a wall palstered with post cards that were sent to him from people all over the world he had talked to. It's a shame that it doesn't seem to be as big of a deal these days when we use the internet to talk to people all over the world.







> Glad you made it back. Now that you are in your own bed again, perhaps your dreams will improve. Best wishes.
> 
> Raklet



Thanks, Raklet... :smiley: . I look forward to good dreams tonight.







> I just noticed this. It somehow eluded me the first time. I'd love to see your bookshelf. I'll bet it's lovely. Actually, I really could use a large bookshelf. 
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> 
> It _is_ nice. I know it always makes _me_ smile to read some one's dream about me.
> 
> 
> I have a couple about you (which I know you've already read) in my DJ. If you really want them here I'll put links or copy them. Whatever you want.
> ...



Hey GH. Yeah, I usually let people know when I have a dream about them, but this last week has been weird

And I'm glad you showed up in my dream!

My bookshelves are a mess, but I can show you a pic if you want... ::D: .

----------


## Twoshadows

Also...

I just got back inside after looking at *Comet Holmes*. I have been observing it all week.

If you haven't seen it yet, you need to check it out.... It's in the constellation Perseus, right beween the Pleiades and Cassiopeia.

Or better yet, look here...

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/obser.../10862521.html

----------


## raklet

> Also...
> 
> I just got back inside after looking at *Comet Holmes*. I have been observing it all week.




Oooh, I would love to see that.  I live in a rural area so there is little to no light pollution, but I have cloudy skies on the horizon until next Tuesday.  :Sad: 


If I only would have known earlier in the week - there were some fabulously clear skies then.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oooh, I would love to see that. I live in a rural area so there is little to no light pollution, but I have cloudy skies on the horizon until next Tuesday. 
> 
> 
> If I only would have known earlier in the week - there were some fabulously clear skies then.



I'll bet you have _great_ night skies where you live.

Darn, I was thinking of mentioning that earlier in the week, but I kept forgetting. The moon is now in the evening sky making it less clear than earlier in the week too. 

I hope your clouds go away soon. Keep trying.

Oh, and it's the *Leonid meteor shower* tonight...but it will also have the moon in the sky. BUt I'll still go out and watch for a little while. I've seen meteors in the sky all week.

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/obser.../11353971.html

I saw one of those fantastic Leonid meteor showers mentioned. It was unbelievable. Almost every second I would see a meteor, and ocassionally I would see several in the sky all at once.

----------


## Twoshadows

On to dreams..


I had a night full of dreams, including a Lucid and *DV member Dream*. Notice that there are stressful elements in almost all the dreams.


Lucid Dream:

It starts out fuzzy. I can backtrack it only to a part where Jeff is taking to me about allergy medication. Then for some reason I go out to Walmart at 6:00am to buy milk.

I am driving into the parking lot, and I almost get hit by a truck. I watched the truck stop, and a Mexican guy got out. He joined a few others who were going to haul off an old van in the parking lot. The van had all its windows cracked, and the broken glass windows were hanging out of the sides.

I parked and headed toward the store. As I was walking I was almost hit again by the same guy. This time he was on a forklift.

I finally made it to the store. I then ran into D. I said "hi", and was about to go on to buy milk. He then said, "I haven't seen you for a while...don't I get a hug?" I then said, "That's right...it _has_ been a while." So I gave him a hug.

Then I remember suddenly being lucid. I really don't know what triggered it--if it was the hug or something else I have now forgotten.

As soon as I was lucid I saw that I was standing next to a telephone. I decided to try and see if I could remember my phone number and address while in the dream. I said them both--but in retrospect, I don't think I got my address right. I don't remember what I said, but I don't remember saying the correct thing.

Then I flew into the store. I decided that so often when I lucid dream I completely change what's going on in the dream. I decided that this time I would try to go with the flow and see if I liked it better.

So I flew in the store to try and find milk. As I floated above the aisles, all I could see was the Pet section with dog food etc. I turned direction, and found that I saw the same set of items. I kept turning and every way I looked, looked exactly like what I had seen in the last direction.

So seeing that I was kind of stuck with the Pet section, I decided to do the first thing that came to mind--try and to the Pet Task from months ago where I needed to talk to a pet and ask what it thinks about me. I had never completed that to my satisfaction in the past.

So I landed in front of a row that had tanks on it filled with small animals. The first tank I looked in had a small frog and another animal that I am having a hard time remembering. I don't think it was actually a real animal. I know it was quite small (3-4 inches) and it was a mammal--but it wasn't a mouse.

I asked this small creature to talk to me. *I asked it to tell me what it thought about me. It said, "You are light. And you smell like peanut butter and garlic."* As wierd as that was, it satisfied me a bit. 

But I went on to ask the frong to talk to me. *I asked it if it liked me. It knodded its head and said, "Uh huh." in a very small voice*.

Again, I was somewhat satisfied at the response. But then I remembered I had really wanted to *ask a DC about my future*. I figured that a dream animal could answer that as well as a person. In the next tank below there was a tiny raccoon (about 4 inched long).

I told it, "You need to tell me my future. Can you tell me something that I will need to know about my future?"

It looked at me like I had asked it the one thing that it did not want to tell me. It looked like it was trying to think of something to say without answering the question.

While it was thinking, I saw Mike B come up to the next cage. He, like me, decided to ask an animal about the future. He asked something like, "Tell me about the comet. Is it something significant? Will it change our lives?"

I thought it was interesting that he asked about the comet since I had just been observing it. I wanted to hear what his animal was going to say about it, but then I looked at mine again. The little raccoon suddenly grabbed a bag and then flew off and was gone.

At that point I woke up.



But it was just a FA. 

I remember laying on my parent's bed in our old house and trying to write the dream down. For some reason I had an envelope with me like I was going to mail my dream off to someone.

My father came over and talked to me. [I didn't noticed this at the time but this was not really my father but Claire's father from Heroes. My sister had me watch some episodes with her recently.] He acted like it was a very bad idea to send this dream away to someone.

I also remember him telling me that we needed to get rid of our dog which was a great big English Sheep dog. I noticed that he had red eyes. I wondered what was wrong with him.



*Dream:* 

The was the first one of the night, and unfortunately I don't remember much about it.

I just remember that I had a dream about Oneironaut. In the dream he had a really cool powers. I was really impressed. When I woke up from the dream (FA) I wrote about it on the board. There was a contest going on on Dream Views where people were voting on who had the greatest dream powers. I wanted O to win so I posted that dream. I checked back and it looked like no one was picking him. It really bothered me because I was so sure that he was the best. But then I looked again and saw that he was actually noninated, and had a chance at winning. And I felt better.


*Dream (fragment) 3:*

I was with several people including my sister and Tito. I noticed that we were next to an *amusement park*. I got close to where I could see people getting off the rides. I watched them for a bit, then I went back to where I had been sitting and noticed my *camera* and *wallet* sitting out where anyone could have stolen them. My sister told me that she couldn't believe that I was so careless to leave them behind.

*Dream (fragment) 4:*

I was at some kind of *fair*. I was with my mom and we stopped at a booth that talked about trees. I remember my mom talking to the professor about trees while I looked through a pile of maps.

----------


## raklet

Great job on the pet task.  Sounds like fun (even if there is some stress in your dreams).  I wish I could even have just a normal dream, but they have all dried up for now.  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

You did the pet task before!  I still haven't &&#37;$* done it, I can't believe it.





> I asked this small creature to talk to me. *I asked it to tell me what it thought about me. It said, "You are light. And you smell like peanut butter and garlic."* As wierd as that was, it satisfied me a bit.





How rude!  You should have told it you only smell like that because you try to eat healthy! :wink2:  People at work are always giving me trouble about the way my food smells.  I say, oh shut up and eat your poison.

Hey TS I've got a raw fudge recipe that I'm going to make today.  It has almond butter, cocoa powder, and honey mostly.  You probably already make something like that, but if you want the recipe let me know.





> Again, I was somewhat satisfied at the response. But then I remembered I had really wanted to *ask a DC about my future*. I figured that a dream animal could answer that as well as a person. In the next tank below there was a tiny raccoon (about 4 inched long).





These coincidences are getting weird.  Read iadr's latest post in the monthly task section.  Maybe I'm just noticing things that aren't really there, but it seems to be happening so often now.  The singularity is near.





> I told it, "You need to tell me my future. Can you tell me something that I will need to know about my future?"
> 
> It looked at me like I had asked it the one thing that it did not want to tell me. It looked like it was trying to think of something to say without answering the question.



I love how you interpret the complex expression and motivations of a four-inch long racoon. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Great job on the pet task. Sounds like fun



Thanks, raklet. I always like to work on tasks even if the month is old.






> You did the pet task before! I still haven't &%$* done it, I can't believe it.



 Well, I've attempted to do it three times actually, but this is the first time that the pet actually answered the question right.... ::D: .






> Hey TS I've got a raw fudge recipe that I'm going to make today. It has almond butter, cocoa powder, and honey mostly. You probably already make something like that, but if you want the recipe let me know.



 
Yeah, sure. I haven't done as well lately. I need some inspiration. Thanks, MB.





> These coincidences are getting weird. Read iadr's latest post in the monthly task section. Maybe I'm just noticing things that aren't really there, but it seems to be happening so often now. The singularity is near.



Yeah, I noticed that too. But this is actually something I have been wanting to do for a long time (ask a Dc about the future). I wonder how many times it will take before I get an answer that satisfies me.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had an interesting LD last night, but I can't write it down yet because it is one of the Tasks that is most likely to be the next Task of the Month.

Now I know which one I have to vote for..... ::D: .

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, sure. I haven't done as well lately. I need some inspiration. Thanks, MB.



This is a bad time of year.  The fudge turned out really good.  I froze it and I'm going to try to eat only one piece per day, but my BF is getting into it, so it may not last long.





> I had an interesting LD last night, but I can't write it down yet because it is one of the Tasks that is most likely to be the next Task of the Month.



Wow you're on a roll!  Congrats!

----------


## raklet

Congrats on the LD.  Can't wait to read about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> This is a bad time of year. The fudge turned out really good. I froze it and I'm going to try to eat only one piece per day, but my BF is getting into it, so it may not last long.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you're on a roll! Congrats!



Thanks, I love when I LD twice in a row. Doesn't happen as often as I want, so I appreciate it when it does.

Glad the fudge turned out.





> Congrats on the LD. Can't wait to read about it.



Thanks. It's kind of frustrating when I complete the Task of the month early, and I have to wait to post it. The Tasks are chosen by the people who have completed the Tasks the month before. So once the Tasks are chosen we have extra time to work on doing them. But I don't even know if this is going to be the Task that will be chosen. Seeker liked it and everyone chimed in that they liked it. So when I became lucid last night I tried to decide on a Task to do, and that was the first to come to mind. So I took a chance. But even if it doesn't get chosen officially, it was interesting to see what the answer to the question was. One way or the other I'll post it at the beginning of next month.



But I did have other dreams last night that I'll post now.

One was a DV Member Dream having to do with Seeker. It seems I'm back on a roll with my DV member dreams.


*Dream 2:*

I was on Dream Views. I noticed that there was a new section to the forum. i opened it and saw that Seeker had made a special page where he downloaded some videos that he had recorded of his family. I started watching them and saw that it was his son'd birthday. His son looked to be about 13 years old. Seeker put a bunch of presents on his bed adn the boy started to open them.


*Dream 3:*


I was with my *mom*. We went to this *house* that she was supposedly house sitting while the owners went away on a church mission. 

This house was huge, and I remember walking around with my mom as we looked at all the rooms. Outside there were several sheds and workshop areas. I felt jealous of all the storage space. One of the sheds was completely filled with *charcoal*. And one of the work rooms in the house was full of unfinished *quilts*.

The *backyard* had two sections to it. The half closest to the back of the house was surrounded by a fence covered with vines. It was shaded by trees and an arbor. I thought it was beautiful. The back half of the yard was grassy and more open. I decided that I wanted to do something like this with my own yard.

----------


## raklet

Those house sitting gigs can be pretty sweet.....especially when you are doing it for a rich person!  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those house sitting gigs can be pretty sweet.....especially when you are doing it for a rich person!



I would think so.

You know....very big and somewhat unusual houses show up in my dreams a lot. I'm always a bit envious.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I just remember part of a short dreams that I had when I got up. I was in the bedroom of my old house and I looked out and saw that there were *two dogs* in the yard with *my dog*. I could see that they had been fighting because I saw blood all over my dog. He was just standing there looking in my window at me like he was begging me to help him.

I got up and ran out the back door. I grabbed the first "weapon" that I could see--a shovel. I started running at he other dogs swinging it a them and yelling. I was ready to beat them to a pulp with that shovel. But then I woke up.





Actually I remember a little something about *another dream*. I was running through this other *large building*. I don't remember any details at this point except that it was a long complex dream. Something about the building reminded me of the Frankfurt airport.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Dream:* 
> 
> The was the first one of the night, and unfortunately I don't remember much about it.
> 
> I just remember that I had a dream about Oneironaut. In the dream he had a really cool powers. I was really impressed. When I woke up from the dream (FA) I wrote about it on the board. There was a contest going on on Dream Views where people were voting on who had the greatest dream powers. I wanted O to win so I posted that dream. I checked back and it looked like no one was picking him. It really bothered me because I was so sure that he was the best. But then I looked again and saw that he was actually noninated, and had a chance at winning. And I felt better.



Aww. It's nice to know you were rooting for me, TS!  ::content:: 

Nice job on the lucid task (and the possible future task), too! 
Lol @ "You are light, and you smell like peanut butter and garlic."  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Nice job on the lucid task (and the possible future task), too! 
> Lol @ "You are light, and you smell like peanut butter and garlic."



Now we'll know how to recognize her if we run into her.  ::lol::   We could see the light part, but the other doesn't come across.

----------


## Caradon

I enjoyed your Lucid! 

You mentioned that you wanted to see what happens, Rather than changing everything. I really like the exploring aspect of Lucid Dreaming. I always love to see whats around the next corner. And I love to watch the way things unfold on their own. But it is fun to make what you want when you want it as well.

Can't wait to hear about the new Tasks. I didn't really like this months that much. I seem to have a hard time thinking about doing the Lucid Tasks unless it's something I really want to try doing.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww. It's nice to know you were rooting for me, TS! 
> 
> Nice job on the lucid task (and the possible future task), too! 
> Lol @ "You are light, and you smell like peanut butter and garlic."



I'll always root for you.

And the PB and garlic part... After the creature said that, I remember thinking, "Oh, that was good...I can't wait to write that down in my dream journal." Funny....







> Now we'll know how to recognize her if we run into her.  We could see the light part, but the other doesn't come across.



. Right, there are not too many other people who smell like both PB and garlic, so you should know when I'm about to show up. And I had the impression that the "Light" meant glowing light as opposed to color or weight.







> I enjoyed your Lucid! 
> 
> You mentioned that you wanted to see what happens, Rather than changing everything. I really like the exploring aspect of Lucid Dreaming. I always love to see whats around the next corner. And I love to watch the way things unfold on their own. But it is fun to make what you want when you want it as well.



Thanks Caradon. I really do want to try to go with the flow more. When I become lucid it's almost like it's the start of a new dream for me. Like my early LD when I became lucid while hiding under the water from King Kong. As soon as I became lucid KK was gone and I just did what I wanted. It would have been far more interesting to have interacted with King Kong after becoming lucid. I think that's why people like Oneironaut have such exciting LDs--because they know how to keep the whole dream plot going. So I'm going to make an effort to try that more. I suppose one of my problems is when I become lucid I become sooo focused on completing the Task I have determined to do. I guess the answer is to up the frequency of my LDs so I have a chance to do it all. (Sounds good to me... ::D: )





> Can't wait to hear about the new Tasks. I didn't really like this months that much. I seem to have a hard time thinking about doing the Lucid Tasks unless it's something I really want to try doing.



I agree. I wasn't that thrilled with the Tasks this month either. The gender task was okay, but not really my thing. I did it only becasue I wanted to be in the lucid task club. And the turkey one (no offence to those who came up with it) is really stupid, in my opinion. I don't really want to waste my time doing that in an LD. That's why I have already moved on to next month's possibilities and old tasks.



*Dreams:*

*Dream fragment 1:*

I was planning a trip to Mexico.



*Dream fragment 2:*

I was a teenager and doing stupid things with a group of teens. (Not really worth going into detail on).

----------


## Moonbeam

> . Right, there are not too many other people who smell like both PB and garlic, so you should know when I'm about to show up. And I had the impression that the "Light" meant glowing light as opposed to color or weight.



I was just joking.   ::imslow:: <--me.





> Thanks Caradon. I really do want to try to go with the flow more. . I think that's why people like Oneironaut have such exciting LDs--because they know how to keep the whole dream plot going. So I'm going to make an effort to try that more.



I really want to do that too--either I have a task and I forget everything else, or I don't have anything in mind and run around and don't get anything accomplished.  I want to evaluate each dream and use its potential.  The trouble with that is I have to remember all of the things that I want to do, and that is always hard.  This is all dependent on me ever becoming lucid again, of course.  ::?: 





> I agree. I wasn't that thrilled with the Tasks this month either. The gender task was okay, but not really my thing. I did it only becasue I wanted to be in the lucid task club. And the turkey one (no offence to those who came up with it) is really stupid, in my opinion.



I agree too--I'll be glad when this month is over so I can take them out of my sig.  Make sure they pick good ones for next month!  (I know you can't, but try!  Oh yea, you already did one of them...)  Oh I should make sure somebody told Goldney so he can make the badges...glad I thought of that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> The trouble with that is I have to remember all of the things that I want to do, and that is always hard. This is all dependent on me ever becoming lucid again, of course.



Don't get discouraged. I know how frustratingit is though when you don't have LDs for a while. Last fall I went two month without one and I was seriously wondering if I had lost my ability somehow. But it came back and I have had many good LD since then. Since you hang out here all the time and are still thinking about LD a lot, I'm sure it will happen again soon. I'll send good vibes your way... :smiley: .







> I agree too--I'll be glad when this month is over so I can take them out of my sig. Make sure they pick good ones for next month! (I know you can't, but try! Oh yea, you already did one of them...)



Yeah, this monht's tasks were a bit disappointing. Still, I feel like I really need the motivation that comes from the tasks. I think it is a combination on my DJ and the Tasks that have kept me going like I have. So I'm hoping next month's task are better. They still don't have the poll up to vote. There are some better choices this month so I feel that at least one will be fun to do. And yeah, I did one already that interested me. So I'm not sure if I should vote for that one  (so I would get credit) or something new that would motivate me to trying something different.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a Dream Views dreams last night. It was the first dream of the night so I don't remember the details.



DV Member Dream:

I was on dreamviews reading posts. I was reading through either my dream journal or raklet's. In it racklet and I had been writing forth to each other and one of us had slipped and given away some secret. And others had gotten on and posted about it, and it was causing a big deal. I don't even remember what it was that we were talking about, only that it was something we had supposedly been talking about in PMs.

While I was writing a post back to try and settle things down, I kept getting PM boxes popping up. I really wanted to finish my post before reading them so I kept clicking on the cancel button, so I could read them later. The third time the PM box popped up I at least stopped long enough to see who it was from. I could see that it was from Oneironaut.

----------


## raklet

> I was on dreamviews reading posts. I was reading through either my dream journal or raklet's. In it racklet and I had been writing forth to each other and one of us had slipped and given away some secret.



Wow, I showed up in your dream.  I really feel a part of the club now!  ::D:   Sorry to have given away "the secret"  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

That's good recall from the first dream of the night.

(And that raklet...I knew we couldn't trust him with our secrets..the new guy and all... :wink2: )

----------


## raklet

> (And that raklet...I knew we couldn't trust him with our secrets..the new guy and all...)



LOL.  What am I going to do in your dream?  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a nice holiday out of town with family. My dream recall was so-so. I only wrote down dreams from the first night though.

*Dream 1:*

I was at my grandparent's house. I was out in the front yard when I noticed thise *huge ship/spacecraft* floating above the city. The neighbors started noticing and soon there was a lot of commotion about what this thing was. Over the period of the next few days we all just watched and waited to find out more about it. In the dream there seemed to be no such thing as "the news" so we had to find out things on our own.

There was this sense of magic and wonder as we watched the ship soar slowly over the city for days. It slowly circled the city. Even though it was a spacecraft it appeared more like a huge sailing ship with sails and masts.

There is a transition here. The next thing I remembered is that I was in the attic of a barn with three guys that were from the ship. They had slightly greenish skin. The leader's name was something like Korban. The one I talked to the most was named something beginning with the letter L. 

They were all trying to repair the power sources of their ship. There were only five, and they were quite small--about the size of a brick.

L got his ready to be tested. He climbed down from the barn. I followed. I took out my *camera* so I could take pictures as he tested his power source. To my horror, my camera wasn't working. In fact the button that you push completely fell off.

I remembered that I was suppose to do a *reality check* if my camera had trouble. I remember thinking that this was possibly a dream. But that's all I remember.



*Dream 2:*

I was back in *college*. I was sitting in class *Arnold Schwarzenegger* was my teacher for my English class. out first assignment was to draw a squirrel. I knew I would do a great job. Yest when I started drawing, it looked bad, so I had to erase it.

LAter I was looking online and saw a picture of a green drink. I remember taling to my mom on a cell phone and we were discussinf the fact tha I mioght not be ablet o find my brand of green drink here at this college. Finally I found out that one store carried it.

I took a *bathroom* break. There were two toilets right next to each other in the bathroom (no stalls). I didn't want to use one toilet because it had poop on the seat. The other had a clean seat but I didn't want to sit on it because it looked like there was a large tapeworm in the water. So I tried to go while hovering over the seat. While I was going a mom and little girl walked in the bathroom. I got distracted and peed on the seat. (Such a typical bathroom dream).


*Dream 3:*

From another night. Didn't take notes so there is not much left.

I was involved with some top secret work. I was at the top of a water slide. I needed to get my little notebook of secrets to a little girl. So I tucked it into my bible and slipped it into a crack at the top of the water slide.

----------


## raklet

Welcome back.  I had started to think that maybe you tried talking to a turkey about Thanksgiving again, but this time it ate You for dinner.





> I didn't want to use one toilet because it had poop on the seat. The other had a clean seat but I didn't want to sit on it because it looked like there was a large tapeworm in the water. So I tried to go while hovering over the seat. While I was going a mom and little girl walked in the bathroom. I got distracted and peed on the seat. (Such a typical bathroom dream).



ROFL.  That is hilarious.  Hovering over the seat is a constant at my house (with three little boys that have no aim..... ::makeitstop:: )

----------


## Moonbeam

I figured TS was off somewhere!  Welcome back!

(Go vote in the Task Club for December!  We need to get that wrapped up.)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Welcome back. I had started to think that maybe you tried talking to a turkey about Thanksgiving again, but this time it ate You for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL. That is hilarious. Hovering over the seat is a constant at my house (with three little boys that have no aim.....)



Haha....I can totally imagine... ::D: 





> I figured TS was off somewhere! Welcome back!
> 
> (Go vote in the Task Club for December! We need to get that wrapped up.)



Hey, MB. I did put in my two cents. But it looks like the one I wasn't really interested is going to get picked. But that's okay, I did the Basic already. Now I'll just have to play around with tasks of my own. I really want to go into space again, find a space ship and interact with whoever is there.

----------


## Caradon

Loved the sailing ship space craft. I'd like to see one like that.

My bathroom dreams always turn out to be way more public than I would want. there is always people there that shouldn't be.

flying into space is one of my personal tasks as well. never used to be able to do it. thought I was almost there once, but got woken up by somebody before I could make it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Loved the sailing ship space craft. I'd like to see one like that.



Yeah, that dream had a very magical feel. I remember having dreams when I was a kid about magical flying aircrafts. There is a certain "feel" to those dreams.







> My bathroom dreams always turn out to be way more public than I would want. there is always people there that shouldn't be.



Isn't that so true... And why does that never strike me as odd. One of these days I will become lucid while sitting on a dream toilet.







> flying into space is one of my personal tasks as well. never used to be able to do it. thought I was almost there once, but got woken up by somebody before I could make it.



I've only done that once and I really want to try that again. I woke up not remembering what happened on the space craft. It was frustrating. But it was cool flying through the stars.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a DV member dream last night about Oneironaut again.

DV Member Dream:

This was the first dream of the night so some of the details are lost. I was in a world like World of Warcraft. Even though I was an actual character in that world, I also knew that it wasn't really me. I remember at one point I was having trouble with something--something having to do with the ocean (I don't remember if I was drowning or if some sea creature was attaking me). But I do remember that *Oneironaut* came to my rescue. I remember thinking that it was so sweet for him to do that.

Then I remember that my character changed. I was now some ugly creature that had one set of legs but two torsos. Again, I don't remember details except that I got into trouble (I may have been falling), and *Oneironaut* came to my rescue again.

Later I remember reading on DV, and *O* was writing about what had happened as if it had been a dream. I remember thinking that it was nice of him to think that that was important enough for him to write about.

The next thing I remember is having printed out what* O* had written and setting the papers on my bed. Tito was there and he started reading it. And I was saying things like, "Yup, that's what really happened to me--can you believe it?"

Then we put the papers in an envelope. I'm not sure who we were sending them to. It might have been *Oneironaut*, but I have no idea why we would send him something he just wrote. Tito was trying to address the letter, but the pen was running out of ink. He kept trying to make little scribbles to get it going again, but it never got going enough to finish addressing it.


*Dream 2:*

I was with my dad. We were driving to my *childhood best friend's (LR)* house. I remember wondering why it had been so long since I had seen her if she lived just half a mile away. Then I remembered that she had gone away to college and that now she was back for a while.

I went in her house and saw her. She looked like she did as a young teenager (same hairstyle and all). I remember talking for a while. Then we were sitting around a table and a guy that was either her boyfreind or husband asked if I wanted to go into the city and see the *Hindenburg* which was on display downtown. I told then I thought that would be really cool.

*Dream (fragment) 3:*

I was holding a large *fossil of a* *trilobite* in my hand. It was a light tan and about five inches long.

----------


## Sara

> Isn't that so true... And why does that never strick me as odd. One of these days I will become lucid while sitting on a dream toilet.



Hahaha, join the club of 'dirty and crowded public toilet dreamers'  :wink2: 
It's a very common dream sign for me too.

Here is some interesting explanation of toilets in a dream:
http://www.geocities.com/hairybobby2...saytoilet.html


Great dream about Oneironaut saving you!
Isn't it awkward how you can dream about DV members and even talking about dreams, without becoming lucid...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I had a DV member dream last night about Oneironaut again.



That was great!  ::cooler:: 
You know I'd never let ya down, TS.  ::hug:: 

That's really cool that, on DV, I was writing about it as if it had been my dream, when it had "really happened", in _your_ dream. Haha.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha, join the club of 'dirty and crowded public toilet dreamers' 
> It's a very common dream sign for me too.
> 
> Here is some interesting explanation of toilets in a dream:
> http://www.geocities.com/hairybobby2...saytoilet.html
> 
> 
> Great dream about Oneironaut saving you!
> Isn't it awkward how you can dream about DV members and even talking about dreams, without becoming lucid...



Interesting interpretation of toilet dreams. Although I can't think of that being really relevent to myself. So I think it's not the embarrassing situations in my life that causes these dreams, but rather my disike for dirty public restroom toilets. I don't know...maybe I'll have to ask my dream self next time that happens.. ::D: 





> That was great! 
> You know I'd never let ya down, TS. 
> 
> That's really cool that, on DV, I was writing about it as if it had been my dream, when it had "really happened", in _your_ dream. Haha.



Yeah...it was really cool. You're kind of like my "dream hero"... :smiley:

----------


## Arch0n

Wow, I've just started reading your DJ, but you have a lot of dreams about Oneironaut. XD.

Also, YAY I've never dreamed of a bathroom before.

Also... Nice journal!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, I've just started reading your DJ, but you have a lot of dreams about Oneironaut. XD.



Yeah, it kind of looks like it, huh.

Thanks for reading and commenting, Arch0n. And lucky you for not having to deal with dream toilets.


Dreams:

I had two different dreams last night where I was looking a pictures of myself and my sister.

She's been on my mind all the time. Yesterday she went into surgery for a hip replacement where the tumor had made her bone weak. In fact, we found out that the reason she had been in so much pain is that the bone was totally broken and the ball of her hip was so brittle it just broke apart as they took it out.

To quote her husband: 
"You know youre hurting when you are excited for major surgery because
of the prospect of a decent nap."


So things have just got to get better from here.

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.

----------


## raklet

> So things have just got to get better from here.



We all hope so.  God bless.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.







> We all hope so. God bless.



Thank you. It means a lot.

*Dream:*

I waited too long and I didn't write notes, so all that's left it little fragments.

But I do remember being in a restaurant and talking to some guy. It might have been *Oneironaut* or it might have been *Robin Williams*. Don't ask me why both of them seem right (maybe it was both of them..??) Anyway, he/they told me that they were going to be exploring a cave and asked if I wanted to go. I remember I had something else to do, but I decided I didn't care. Nothing was going to stop me from getting to go explore a cave with O/RW.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

All the best to you sister, Twoshadows. I really hope things start looking up for you guys, soon.  ::hug:: 





> But I do remember being in a restaurant and talking to some guy. It might have been *Oneironaut* or it might have been *Robin Williams*. Don't ask me why both of them seem right (maybe it was both of them..??)



Maybe I _AM_ Robin Williams... :Boggle:

----------


## Oneironaught

Welcome back, TS. I really wish the best for your Sister, as we all do. Let her know that even a bunch of people who don't know her are sending their collective love and well-wishes: She's just that special  ::D: 





> I really want to go into space again, find a space ship and interact with whoever is there.



I found myself in a spacecraft last night. I never got to look out and see the sites though. I was too involved with some sort of work going on inside with a test dummy. The dummy was packaged up and jetisoned as we re-entered the Earth's atmosphere. Later, I was on the ground, running through thick woods in search of the ditched dummy...





> It might have been *Oneironaut* or it might have been *Robin Williams.*



O or Robin Williams  ::chuckle:: 

I remember a dream of mine in which Oneironaut came to yours, Moonbeam's and my rescue when some jerks were punching us in a swimming pool. It was my dream where you and Moonbeam had the stair-building contest.

Mr. O is definitely the one to have on your side. That boy can whip some dream ass!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I remember a dream of mine in which Oneironaut came to yours, Moonbeam's and my rescue when some jerks were punching us in a swimming pool. It was my dream where you and Moonbeam had the stair-building contest.



I'm still waiting for my re-match! That was rigged! I wasn't ready!  ::listenup:: 

I only almost got to meet O once, but I thought I needed new clothes first, and I got distracted.  ::?:  I remember talking to Gh on the phone; that was very realistic.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I'm still waiting for my re-match! That was rigged! I wasn't ready!



Quit crying and admit that your stair-building skills just aren't up to par with the great TS.





> I only almost got to meet O once, but I thought I needed new clothes first, and I got distracted.  I remember talking to Gh on the phone; that was very realistic.



O gave me a tour of the DV compound once. And I've dreamt of you on a number of occasions. You're probably second only to Mes Tarrant in frequency of appearances by DV members in my dreams. Though, TS is not too far behind. But in some cases, you and TS have seemed to be the same DC.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Oneironaught;600468]Quit crying and admit that your stair-building skills just aren't up to par with the great TS. [/quote[

Never! It wasn't fair! She cheated, I'm sure!





> O gave me a tour of the DV compound once.



I want that tour, with that guide!





> And I've dreamt of you on a number of occasions. You're probably second only to Mes Tarrant in frequency of appearances by DV members in my dreams. Though, TS is not too far behind. But in some cases, you and TS have seemed to be the same DC.



Yes, I can see why you could associate TS and I with each other; both so nice and sweet and fun to be around, not to mention cute...right? Both of us, right..?  ::bigteeth::  ::movingmrgreen:: <--TS and I, practically twins.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Yes, I can see why you could associate TS and I with each other; both so nice and sweet and fun to be around, not to mention cute...right? Both of us, right..? <--TS and I, practically twins.



It's all true  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey guys--thanks for keeping my DJ alive while I have been extra busy... :smiley: . Your comments made me laugh. I'll comment on them more tomorrow since I don't have much time right now.

I do want to mention that I had two interesting LDs last night where I was able to do some of my personal Tasks. I also can now wite up my Task LD where I learn my dream name.

I feel like I have so much catching up to do here. Sorry that I may seem a bit antisocial lately. I just have a lot going on right now. But it shouldn't last.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Quit crying and admit that your stair-building skills just aren't up to par with the great TS.



What can I say. I'm just a dang good dream stair builder... ::D: 






> O gave me a tour of the DV compound once. And I've dreamt of you on a number of occasions. You're probably second only to Mes Tarrant in frequency of appearances by DV members in my dreams. Though, TS is not too far behind. But in some cases, you and TS have seemed to be the same DC.



I agree with MB, I want that tour too!






> Welcome back, TS. I really wish the best for your Sister, as we all do. Let her know that even a bunch of people who don't know her are sending their collective love and well-wishes: She's just that special



Thansk about my sister. She is feeling better. The after math of hip surgery is better than living with a broken leg. We are still waiting to see the result of whether the cancer in her bones is getting better.







> Yes, I can see why you could associate TS and I with each other; both so nice and sweet and fun to be around, not to mention cute...right? Both of us, right..? <--TS and I, practically twins.



Sounds good to me.... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Now getting back to dreaming....

I can finally wirte down my LD from a while back where I completed the Dream Name Task. This isn't as long as some of my past marathon LDs. But it seems significant in some way.

I'll just start before I became lucid.

*Lucid Dream:*

I was at my sister's house. We had been talking. She is the *sister* that has *cancer*. In the dream she had all her hair unlike in real life. Her twin daughters were there in their pajamas and hugging me.

Then I remember I was looking in a *mirror*. I noticed that something weird was going on.

I called out to my sister, "Come check this out. Notice how when you look at my shirt, it's black. But when you look at it in the mirror, it's white."

It came as no shock that I was dreaming. It was if I had known all along, but that this was the first time I had really aknowleged it.

I remembered I wanted to do the *Dream Name Task*.

I asked my sister, "What is your dream name?"

She looked at me and said, "*Janene*." And then she came closer and as if revealing a huge secret, she added, "*And I'm also from San Francisco."*

I took that in. And then I leaned to her and said, "And my dream name is..." And then I didn't know what to say. I thought for a moment and the names Brenda and Catherine came to mind. But they didn't seem that special.

Then I remembered that I was supposed to ask someone _else_ what my dream name was. So I asked my sister what my dream name was.

She looked again at me like she was revealing something extrememly confindential, and said, "*Your dream name is my old nick name....it's Suzy-Q*."

And at that moment of discovery, I woke up.

I shared this with my sister, and we had a good laugh--especially at the "I'm from San Francisco" part. And she also thought it was cool that my "dream name" was her old nick name.

----------


## raklet

> "Your dream name is my old nick name....it's Suzy-Q."



Lol.  That's darling.

----------


## Sara

Ah, the long awaited dream with your dream name...
Very sweet dream and a lovely name you got from your sister  :smiley: 

Does 'Janene' also have a special meaning? Or is it her real name?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lol. That's darling.



Thanks... :smiley: .





> Ah, the long awaited dream with your dream name...
> Very sweet dream and a lovely name you got from your sister 
> 
> Does 'Janene' also have a special meaning? Or is it her real name?



Actually, I have no idea where that name came from. I don't know anyone by the name of Janene. Unless my subconscious knows something I don't... ::D: .

Thanks for the comment.

----------


## Twoshadows

And I need to get the 2 LDs from Sunday written. I have a few minutes right now.


*Lucid dream 1:*


I felt like I was *WILDing*. But in retrospect I had been asleep and got here from onother dream. This has happened to me before.

I started seeing a dream scene in from of me. I was aware that I was lying in bed. I felt my physical body there, and knew that the scene was the beginings of a dream. What I was seeing was very fragile. Yet it continued on. 

I saw a blue sky and buildings. I wanted to get into the dream. I made the scene move as if I was flying. At first I wasn't sure if I was able to enter the dream completely, so I let it go on for a short while. Finally I reached out my hands, and could see that I was actually "physically" there in the dream--that I was now flying. I saw that I was wearing my dark blue jacket with the red lining.

I continued to fly over the buildings. I saw a green hill in the distance. I could see a yellow exclamation point (*!*) and also an exclamation mark (*?*). I briefly thought about the fact that they were there because I had played World of Warcraft before bed. In retroscept I wish that I had flown to that spot to see what was there. I think I saw a little cabin under the marks.

But I continued to fly over the buidlings. I looked down at all the businesses and read their signs. I wondered if I would remember them. idecided to at least get one of them in my mind that I would be determinded not to forget. It was a garage with a tow truck out front. The large oval sign said "*Mee*". The M was big with curled edges.

As I flew I remembered that I wanted to notice how real the flying felt. Because sometime I wake up and think, "Well, I know I was flying but it didn't feel as real or thrilling as I wish it had". So I paid close attention to how it felt. At first I didn't feel any wind in my face. I sped up a bit until I felt a noticable breeze. Then I zipped up and over a tree. I felt my stomach do that thing like it does on roller coasters when you suddenly go down hill real fast. I wanted to make sure that I always remembered to create the details like this.

I then remembered a task that I wanted to do. It is confidential at this point so I can't finish it. But I will say that I saw some people on the ground. They were elderly and were sitting in charis on a porch of what must have been a home for the elderly. They were talking, but I needed to talk to them, so I kindly interrupted.

And I will have to finish this in January.

----------


## Sara

Hi Suzy-Q  :wink2: 
Thanks for writing down this nice lucid! I wanted to reply, saying how much I liked the way you were trying to feel all the details on your flying experience. But I was too tired and decided to have a nap first, with the intention to reply after I had a lucid dream. Well, that worked  ::D:  so thank you for that!

Now that the name-dream has been published, you have another task you cannot tell us about. You are making me so curious!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Moonbeam

> As I flew I remembered that I wanted to notice how real the flying felt. Because sometime I wake up and think, "Well, I know I was flying but it didn't feel as real or thrilling as I wish it had". So I paid close attention to how it felt. At first I didn't feel any wind in my face. I sped up a bit until I felt a noticable breeze. Then I zipped up and over a tree. I felt my stomach do that thing like it does on roller coasters when you suddenly go down hill real fast. I wanted to make sure that I always remembered to create the details like this.



That's really cool. I don't know why, but I was thinking about that recently.  I was thinking how weird it is that I know just what it feels like to fly; flying low, high, slowly, into space, etc.  But then I was thinking about how real it really was, and I realized I didn't really know if I felt my body when I flew, or just could "see the sights" and it made it seem like I was flying.

I don't know if somebody had been talking about this and that's why I thought about it, but it is cool to see that you actually were aware of it.  I'm going to try and remember to do that too.

----------


## Viperfox

A big yellow exclamation mark? I would cut down on the WoW.

-Vf

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's really cool. I don't know why, but I was thinking about that recently. I was thinking how weird it is that I know just what it feels like to fly; flying low, high, slowly, into space, etc. But then I was thinking about how real it really was, and I realized I didn't really know if I felt my body when I flew, or just could "see the sights" and it made it seem like I was flying.
> 
> I don't know if somebody had been talking about this and that's why I thought about it, but it is cool to see that you actually were aware of it. I'm going to try and remember to do that too.



That's cool that you were thinking about that too. Yeah, I love to fly and know how it feels. Yet I was wondering if I was really appreciating it to its fullest. SO that's what I'm going to make sure I do from now on. I want to make it so real in my dreams that I don't feel like "I wish I could fly" in real life, because I will get to do it enough in my dreams to satisfy me.





> A big yellow exclamation mark? I would cut down on the WoW.
> 
> -Vf



Haha...funny you say that. Because I had another WOW dream after that. Just fighting things and trying to complete quests.



*Gross dream from two night ago:*

All I will say is that it was a *bathroom* dream at its worse. To make it a little humerous, though, it had *John Taylor* from *Duran Duran* in it  ::D: . But I just know everyone will appreciate the fact that I didn't go into detail on this one.



*Last nights dream fragments:*


I was at my *grandparent's old house.* I was talking with a *childhood friend* that was a neighbor to my grandparents. I was so happy to see her again after all these years. Her sister and little brother were there too. I was saying, "If only Eileen (another frined/neighbor) where there it would be complete".


At another point I was taking care of these *toddlers*. I had gone into this man's house that was supposed to be someone we knew. But once I was in his house I had this bad feeling. I knew he was planning to molest these kids. I grabbed the kids and left.


Another part I was taking care of a baby and a toddler (different ones). They reminded me of D and T. I put the baby in the walker and D in the bounce seat. They were smiling and very happy.

----------


## bro

Hehe. Thanks for sparing us from an awful bathroom dream. Those can get a bit nasty :tongue2: .

Yikes...good for you for rescuing those childs (ren) from that molester...sounded a bit creepy to be in that house. ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Bro.  :smiley: 

Yeah, it's common for me to have bathroom dreams, but this one was way worse that the others.


And @ the children and the molester--I'm just glad that I was able to get out of there and that it didn't turn into a nightmare where I couldn't get out of there or I can't find the children, etc.

----------


## Moonbeam

> All I will say is that it was a *bathroom* dream at its worse. To make it a little humerous, though, it had *John Taylor* from *Duran Duran* in it . But I just know everyone will appreciate the fact that I didn't go into detail on this one.



Ooo, a Duran Duran guy, that is nasty... ::lol::  JK

I've had a few bathroom dreams that were almost gag-inducing.  But I think that came from reading other people's journals cuz I never used to have them.... ::?: 

But I've gotten a lot of good ideas too. ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ooo, a Duran Duran guy, that is nasty... JK



I used to think he was "a total babe" when I was young....lol...but that was a long time ago.  ::D: 







> I've had a few bathroom dreams that were almost gag-inducing. But I think that came from reading other people's journals cuz I never used to have them....
> 
> But I've gotten a lot of good ideas too.



I also have been influenced by others dreams. That's why I don't like reading too much about the problems people have because I don't want to have that start happening to me to. But I know that I have learned so much by reading other's experiences, too. I have had a lot more positive influence than negative.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Gah, it's been a while since I've dropped by this section!  I apologize for the neglect - yes I've been having dreams but I never have the time to write them all down.

Very interesting dreams, and congrats on the recent lucid.  Keep it up, I'll be back soon.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gah, it's been a while since I've dropped by this section! I apologize for the neglect - yes I've been having dreams but I never have the time to write them all down.
> 
> Very interesting dreams, and congrats on the recent lucid. Keep it up, I'll be back soon.



Hey CB! Thanks.  :smiley: 

Yeah, I have definitely missed having you around here...and also reading your dream journal. But I'm glad to hear that you are still dreaming. Maybe you'll have some time to write a few down soon. Hope all is going well. See ya....

----------


## Moonbeam

> I used to think he was "a total babe" when I was young....lol...but that was a long time ago.



I thought so; that's why I said that.  :smiley:   I know how old you are now. :wink2: 

I'm a few years older.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I thought so; that's why I said that.  I know how old you are now.
> 
> I'm a few years older.



That really dates me, doesn't it?  ::D: 

My older sister used to tease me about it. She was just enough older for it _not_ to be cool to like them. But I was young... and they were sooo cute....lol. And when I went to Sri Lanka my American friend and I tried to find all the places where they filmed Save a Prayer. 

I still like watching that video...I love to see them laughing with the Sri Lankan children. Brings back so many wonderful memories.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember a little part of a dream last night where I moved into an *apartment* with my friends J and C and there little boy M. I don't remember why.

I remember looking out the blinds of the *window* in my new bedroon, and that the window looked right out onto a very busy city street. I could see people passing by and not liking the idea of my window being there.

I also remember we were looking into the cupboard and seeing that I had a lot of *cereal* boxes in there. They were wondering why I had so many. I told them I had boguht them when they were on sale. And that I had gotten them for only 50 cents a box instead of $2.50.

And that's all I rmember from that one. It seems like I had more dreams but I no longer remember them. I think there may have been something to do with a *mirror* and a *picture*.

----------


## raklet

> I told them I had boguht them when they were on sale. And that I had gotten them for only 50 cents a box instead of $2.50.



 ::rolllaugh::  That sounds just like my sister-in-law.  She LOVES to shop the sales.    Using coupons in conjunction with a sale, she once bought 50 boxes of cereal for $15.00   ::holycrap::

----------


## Twoshadows

> That sounds just like my sister-in-law. She LOVES to shop the sales. Using coupons in conjunction with a sale, she once bought 50 boxes of cereal for $15.00



Wow... Yeah, why pay full price if you can get it on sale. That's what I say.  :smiley: 


*Dream:*

I remember being on top of a very tall building in New York. There was a balcony running around the top floor. I was out on that balcony with my mom and several other people.

I looked out and noticed another very tall building. The whole top section was burned. I realized that I was looking at one of the *World Trade Center* buildings, and that it was *September 11th*. I looked around again and saw not far away another building that had collapsed to the ground. It was still smoking and I could see twisted pieces of beams sticking out of the rubble. 

I suddenly felt very vulnerable to be right there, and at the top of a building that looked equally as tall as the WTC building that I could see still standing. I started to walk across the balcony toward the door that I had come out of. The whole balcony started swaying like it was going to break off.

I took a better look at the balcony side that was the closest to the burned WTC building. I could now see that the fire from the WTC had actually burned away a lot of the support that was holding this balcony to the building that I was on. Very carefully I tried to ease my way back into the building. I wanted nothing more than to get off the balcony, and out of the building, and out of the city.

----------


## raklet

> I took a better look at the balcony side that was the closest to the burned WTC building. I could now see that the fire from the WTC had actually burned away a lot of the support that was holding this balcony to the building that I was on. Very carefully I tried to ease my way back into the building. I wanted nothing more than to get off the balcony, and out of the building, and out of the city.



Oh, that sounds scary.  Did you wake up feeling upset about that dream?  Or did it pass once the dream was over?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, that sounds scary. Did you wake up feeling upset about that dream? Or did it pass once the dream was over?



 Yeah, I think it passed....thank goodness.


*Dream 1:*

Just a fragment. I was with my mom. I was doing something with the family. My mom wanted me to wear this *yellow shirt*. I didn't really like the look of it--it was not really a style I would wear. BUt she insisted and I wore it. I remember looking in the mirror and thinking it made my boobs look really big... ::lol:: .


*Dream 2:*

My older *sister* that has cancer came over to my mom's house where I was. I remember looking at her and saying, "Oh my gosh, you look great!". She was dressed up and had really cute jeans, and didn't look sick at all.


*Dream 3:*

I remember being in a *Lake*. There were fish swimming all around my legs. I walked to the shore and climbed out on to this rock. I walk over to a guy that was lying on a rock. He looked like KW. I knew that he was heading this big *fishing convention* that we were at. We talked for a while. At one point I remember looking back at the water and being confused at whether this was Lake Powell or the Ocean.


*Dream 4:*

I was at a *gas station* with a group of young people. They were having a talent show. One guy gets up and starts singing. I thought he had a great voice. Then the whole *band* joins in and I remember they sounded really professional. There sound reminded me of All American Rejects.

----------


## Twoshadows

My DJ has been so dull and picture-free lately. I need to start taking pictures again. Here's one:



TS

----------


## Twoshadows

And here is a sunrise from last week:









TS

----------


## Moonbeam

Beautiful! I've missed your pictures! :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Beautiful! I've missed your pictures!



Thanks!

Here's a few more while I'm at it. I took these over Thanksgiving.







TS

----------


## Moonbeam

TS, those are gourgeous!  That sky!  I've never seen anything that blue in my entire life!

 :Sad:  I think I'd rather be where you are now than where I am.  Thanks for letting me see it, maybe I can at least dream about it!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I remember a dream of mine in which Oneironaut came to yours, Moonbeam's and my rescue when some jerks were punching us in a swimming pool. It was my dream where you and Moonbeam had the stair-building contest.
> 
>  Mr. O is definitely the one to have on your side. That boy can whip some dream ass!







> I want that tour, with that guide!







> I agree with MB, I want that tour too!



Haha. I  ::smitten::  you guyz.

And TS, those pics are _awesome_ as usual. I love those last two of the sunset sunrise. Phenomenal.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS, those are gourgeous! That sky! I've never seen anything that blue in my entire life!
> 
>  I think I'd rather be where you are now than where I am. Thanks for letting me see it, maybe I can at least dream about it!



Well, thank you. I really appreciate the blue skies here because I grew up in LA just a couple miles from the ocean. We had that marine layer, and most of the time we didn't see the sun until afternoon. And even then the sun had to filter through all the pollution. So this is nice. I have really grown to love it here. I don't know if I could ever leave.





> Haha. I  you guyz.
> 
> And TS, those pics are _awesome_ as usual. I love those last two of the sunset. Phenomenal.



Hey, thanks, O! Thanks for coming by...

----------


## Twoshadows

And since I don't remember my dreams last night that I know I had, but didn't take the time to write down, here a a few more pictures.







TS

----------


## raklet

Beautiful pictures.  I love the ones you took over Thanksgiving.  You've definitely got an eye for photographic composition.  Nice.

----------


## oneironut

Great pictures! Wow, red rock...I hardly _ever_ see that.  :wink2: 

I definitely share your attitude as a fellow California refugee. I take blue skies for granted now, but still remember when all I'd see most of the time was various lovely shades of brown.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Beautiful pictures. I love the ones you took over Thanksgiving. You've definitely got an eye for photographic composition. Nice.



Thank you so much. I love to mess around with taking pictures from different angles. I took several pictures in each of those places and those are the ones I liked the best.





> Great pictures! Wow, red rock...I hardly _ever_ see that.



 I'll bet you can find the exact places where I took those pictures. Am I right?


And speaking of red rock, I have this picture I painted a while back scanned into my computer (the original is in a box in the garage). It was based of a photo I took in...(I'm sure you recognize it)...Kolob. Unfortunately it's not a good scan. It was teeny and I blew it up and it got slightly blurry.






And here is a picture I found online of the same area...



TS

----------


## bro

Sorry you don't recall your dreams.

You've really got quite some skill with the brush. I like that painting alot, you definetely have your own style.

----------


## Sara

WOW, those sunrise pictures are SURREAL!
Never seen anything like that before. Thanks for posting them!
(for me, they look more like a movie scene of 'the end of the world' than of a peaceful sunrise)

And oww, all those pics of amazing nature and rocks... Is that close to where you live?

----------


## raklet

> And speaking of red rock, I have this picture I painted a while back scanned into my computer (the original is in a box in the garage).



You are very talented.  That is nice.






> (I'm sure you recognize it)...Kolob.



If you could hie to Kolob, in the twinkling of an eye.....  :wink2: 






> WOW, those sunrise pictures are SURREAL!
> Never seen anything like that before.



Sheesh, you need to get out of Holland and travel a bit.  Sunrise and sunset is frequently like that through most of the summer where I live as well.  I don't have the pretty red rocks to go along with it though.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sorry you don't recall your dreams.
> 
> You've really got quite some skill with the brush. I like that painting alot, you definetely have your own style.



Thanks Bro, I did that a few years ago when I had gotten some paints and wanted to give it a shot. It turned out better than I thought, seeing that I had no idea what I was doing.







> WOW, those sunrise pictures are SURREAL!
> Never seen anything like that before. Thanks for posting them!
> (for me, they look more like a movie scene of 'the end of the world' than of a peaceful sunrise)
> 
> And oww, all those pics of amazing nature and rocks... Is that close to where you live?



Yeah, most of the scenery pictures I take are within walking distance of my house. The others are usually within a couple hours drive.







> You are very talented. That is nice.



Thanks raklet!






> If you could hie to Kolob, in the twinkling of an eye.....



And then continue onward with that same speed to fly..... :smiley: 






> I don't have the pretty red rocks to go along with it though.



Maybe you should go visit your uncle.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> Maybe you should go visit your uncle.



That's a good idea.  It has been several years since I have been down there.  Wouldn't that be freaky if I ran into you at the convenience store?  "Hey, do I know you?  You look like some girl hiding behind a camera....  :Uhm: "

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's a good idea. It has been several years since I have been down there. Wouldn't that be freaky if I ran into you at the convenience store? "Hey, do I know you? You look like some girl hiding behind a camera.... "



I would hope that if you come, you would let me know in advance so I could make sure I was at the convenience store. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> I would hope that if you come, you would let me know in advance so I could make sure I was at the convenience store.



When I make plans to go, I will see if I can pass you a dream message.  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> Sheesh, you need to get out of Holland and travel a bit.  Sunrise and sunset is frequently like that through most of the summer where I live as well.  I don't have the pretty red rocks to go along with it though.



Wow, you're lucky seeing these beautiful images so often!

Hmm, travel even more? You can hardly imagine... *feels a bit offended by this comment*

*Spoiler* for _not wanting to spam in Twoshadow's DJ too much..._: 



 LOL, I have been out of the country for a total of almost 4 months this year  :wink2:  Seen more countries than normally in 10 years, but maybe didn't pay much attention to the sunrises and sunsets. 
Have to go take look at pictures I made, but my idea of a 'normal' sunset is something like this (france):



 :Sad:  I guess we have another idea of what's 'normal' on a sunrise/sunset... Or TwoShadows pictures are just SO awesome in color and brightness, that they look even better than the real thing  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> Hmm, travel even more? You can hardly imagine... *feels a bit offended by this comment*



Sorry Sara, no offense meant.  I should have thrown a few smilies in there - it was tongue in cheek.  Your pictures are beautiful.  I wish I could travel as much as you.  Nice!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, you're lucky seeing these beautiful images so often!
> 
> Hmm, travel even more? You can hardly imagine... *feels a bit offended by this comment*
> 
>  I guess we have another idea of what's 'normal' on a sunrise/sunset... Or TwoShadows pictures are just SO awesome in color and brightness, that they look even better than the real thing



I feel envious too of all your traveling. How neat that you get to see so many places. And your sunset pictures is really pretty. We actually don't have intensly beautiful sunsets/rises every day. Some are fairly normal. But I only take pictures of the gorgeous ones. Those are the kind that turn everything around you a golden color. If i'm inside I can ususally see by the light that comes in my indow that it is going to be a sunset/rise like that.

And don't worry about "spamming" my DJ. AS you can see, I go off topic all the time myself. I don't mind that others do too.

----------


## Moonbeam

There is something about those western sunsets, I don't know why they are so beautiful.  

I was looking back thru my Dream journal and I found the picture that you took of my name written in the Grand Canyon.  I'm going to do something with that; if I can I think I'll send it in to Shutterfly and get it printed out. 

I'd like to use it as my signature; I think I'll do that at the ends of the month when the task is sort of winding down.

----------


## Twoshadows

Now...on to *dreams*...

I just woke up from one of the best, most detailed, intense, longest, flying *LDs* I have ever had.

I don't remember what was happening before I became lucid. I do remember that I was in the hallway of my old LA house when it happened. I immediately started to float. I wanted to do dream flips that I like to do that feel really good. BUt the area was cramped and I decided that I needed to get outside.

I left the hallway and went towards the kitchen. There were several teenage boys in it that I supposedly recognized but that I don't remember now (one might have been JH). I took a flying leap across the kitchen. The guys made noises like "Whoa, that was cool." I crouched for a moment by one of the cabinets, then I flew out the back door.

I jumped up and flew around my yard for a bit. I remembered my dream from not long ago where I paid extra attention to the wind in my face and the feeling of acceleration on my stomach (the "I left my stomach behind" feeling) etc. I did the same now. 

I also flew up and over my yard. I remember coming to the powerlines and felt myself slow down and stop. I thought, "Crap, that's because I read that thread on DV about powerlines--I shouldn't read those kind of posts".

I remember flying over to my neighbor's garage and rested on the edge. I remember thinking, "How long would I say this dream has lasted so far...? It's been over ten minutes, I know."

I then took off towards the ocean which was just a few miles away (in real life from my house). On the way I felt the dream start to fade. I reached out my hands and rubbed my arms and gripped my hands together. As I flew I remember thinking, "This is about as real as I could imagine. Real flying couldn't be more real than this. How lucky I am that I am getting to experience something that most people can only daydream about."

I got to the ocean. I flew across the shoreline for a while. I saw some people in little boats that they were pulling up on the shore. I felt like showing off a bit, so I started running across the water. I was sure that it looked really cool. So I kept it up for a while until I thought that they were noticing me.

Then I flew again. I noticed that I was flying breast stroke style. That I was propelling myself along with each stroke. And if I stopped, my forward movement would stop. I never like this style because it is soo slow. So I streched out my arms to fly "superman" style. I kind of floated in that position for a moment, then I slowly started to move forward picking up speed as I went.

I ended up back in my yard. I remember that I wanted to get past the powerlines. I flew up to them again. I reached out and grabbed one. As I felt the thick cable, I thought, "I probably shouldn't get used to grabbing powerlines like this." And then with extra effort I rose above the powerlines about 10-15 feet I floated there a while looking out over my neighborhood.

And at that time, my alarm woke me up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> There is something about those western sunsets, I don't know why they are so beautiful. 
> 
> I was looking back thru my Dream journal and I found the picture that you took of my name written in the Grand Canyon. I'm going to do something with that; if I can I think I'll send it in to Shutterfly and get it printed out. 
> 
> I'd like to use it as my signature; I think I'll do that at the ends of the month when the task is sort of winding down.



That's cool..... And if there is anything that you ever want to to write in the sand for you again, just let me know  ::D: .

----------


## raklet

Wow, awesome lucid!  That's sound like so much fun.

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh yea, that was a cool flying dream--the realism, and overcoming the power lines (which have pulled me down before too), runnin on the water-- really, really awesome, I loved reading it.

It's a bummer to read about things that mess up your dreams, like the powerlines, but it's worth it to be able to read dreams like that.  Very inspiring.  I was just saying in pj's journal that the flying dreams are something that I will always be happy that I got to experience, even if I never make any more progress with my dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh yea, that was a cool flying dream--the realism, and overcoming the power lines (which have pulled me down before too), runnin on the water-- really, really awesome, I loved reading it.
> 
> It's a bummer to read about things that mess up your dreams, like the powerlines, but it's worth it to be able to read dreams like that. Very inspiring. I was just saying in pj's journal that the flying dreams are something that I will always be happy that I got to experience, even if I never make any more progress with my dreaming.



Yeah, I really didn't do a whole lot of stuff besides flying. I didn't once try to think of another Task to do. (That's because this was a DILD that happened on its own and not a WBTB where I'm planning all the things I need to do when I become lucid.)

But the good thing about that dream is that I was very aware and thinking about what I was doing and remembering things I read on DV. I was able to remember to rub my arms to bring the dream back to a fully vivid state when it had started to fade. I messed around with flying styles. And I'm pretty sure that I had thought of running on water because I had read on this board about someone wanting to walk on water. So my brain was very active in this rather than just going with the flow. But at the same time, I would really enjoy an LD where I get sucked up into a really cool storyline with other very interesting dream characters running the show.

----------


## Twoshadows

And I am going to add more bright, full color pictures to this DJ to make it a very inviting place to be.... ::D: 

These were also taken over Thanksgiving while visiting family. Aren't they so cute?




TS

----------


## oneironut

> I'll bet you can find the exact places where I took those pictures. Am I right?



Actually, I haven't a clue, but they look a lot like some areas in my neighborhood. Nice painting!





> Now...on to *dreams*...



Haha, thanks for the bold text...finding dream journal entries is getting to be quite an easter egg hunt around here.  ::D:  Congratulations on such a cool flying dream. The Superman pose works wonders.

----------


## Sara

> Now...on to *dreams*...
> 
> I just woke up from one of the best, most detailed, intense, longest, flying *LDs* I have ever had.



Wow, that sounds indeed like a very intense and cool dream! Love the amount of awareness you had. Like you said: not just going with the flow, but being able to make decisions about what you're going to do.





> As I flew I remember thinking, "This is about as real as I could imagine. Real flying couldn't be more real than this. How lucky I am that I am getting to experience something that most people can only daydream about."[/COLOR]



Yeah, aren't we lucky!
I think this is one of the best things of lucid dreaming, that you have all the sensations of really performing those actions. Your dreams inspire me to put more focus on all the sensations, thanks  :smiley: 

And when you wake up, do you feel like telling people how fantastic it is to fly? Sometimes I forget to say 'I _dreamed_ that I was flying' and just say 'I was flying...'






> I ended up back in my yard. I remember that I wanted to get past the powerlines. I flew up to them again. I reached out and grabbed one. As I felt the thick cable, I thought, "I probably shouldn't get used to grabbing powerlines like this." And then with extra effort I rose above the powerlines about 10-15 feet I floated there a while looking out over my neighborhood.



Thanks for mentioning you conquered the powerlines  :smiley:  (for the same reason you didn't like reading about them  :tongue2: )
Hehe, *sees you grabbing the powerline...* LOL  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Actually, I haven't a clue, but they look a lot like some areas in my neighborhood. Nice painting!
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks for the bold text...finding dream journal entries is getting to be quite an easter egg hunt around here.  Congratulations on such a cool flying dream. The Superman pose works wonders.



The pictures were taken from the Zion Canyon Visitor Center, down past the bathrooms by the river. That's Bridge Mtn in the first picture.

Yeah, I know....not many good detailed dreams lately. I'm trying to change that. But in the meantime, I'm filling up the blank space in my journal with pictures.





> Yeah, aren't we lucky!
> I think this is one of the best things of lucid dreaming, that you have all the sensations of really performing those actions. Your dreams inspire me to put more focus on all the sensations, thanks 
> 
> And when you wake up, do you feel like telling people how fantastic it is to fly? Sometimes I forget to say 'I _dreamed_ that I was flying' and just say 'I was flying...'



I know...sometimes (and I'm embarassed to say this) I kind of feel like I'm a superhero hiding inside my completely normal appearance. Because I really _have_ had these experiences. Sure, they took place in my mind--but I was _really there_, doing all these fantastic things. It all feels so real.... How many people out there have really gotten to experience the things that we do? I feel very lucky that I have been able to have all these experiences.


*Dream from last night:*

Something about a lady and miniature horses. That's all....

----------


## raklet

> Yeah, I know....not many good detailed dreams lately. I'm trying to change that. But in the meantime, I'm filling up the blank space in my journal with pictures.



I understand.  Life and family can take its toll at times.  Hang in there.  It will come back!  I have to agree, you are a superhero!

----------


## oneironut

> Yeah, I know....not many good detailed dreams lately. I'm trying to change that. But in the meantime, I'm filling up the blank space in my journal with pictures.



Oh, I wasn't talking about lack of dreams, just joking that you get so many comments in here that it takes some time to find the post that everybody's commenting about. You're just too popular!  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I understand. Life and family can take its toll at times. Hang in there. It will come back! I have to agree, you are a superhero!



Thanks raklet. I understand.





> Oh, I wasn't talking about lack of dreams, just joking that you get so many comments in here that it takes some time to find the post that everybody's commenting about. You're just too popular!



Wow..well thanks...


*I actually had a cool dream last night.* Unforutnately it was a lucid dream in which I did one of the potential tasks. I became lucid and I was face to face with a DC, and it was the first thing that came to mind, and it was one of those answers where I had to wake myself up after it so I would mnake sure to remember it. But I can't really write it down here since it is a potential task. I keep doing that, and it's no fun since I can't write down the dream for a couple of weeks. And I have no idea if is going to actually be chosen for the task anyway since there have been soo many suggestions this month so far.

BUt I will write down the parts of the dream that I can.


LUCID DREAM:

I was in a place. In my dream I was thinking of it as a bar. I was hanging out there like I was waiting for someone. I remember at some point it struck me as weird that I was in a bar because I have never actually been to a bar since I don't drink. The place was mostly empty. I remember at one point I was feeling very tired and almost dizzy so i went to a back booth and put my head down and dozed for a while. 

I then woke up and walked around the bar some more. I saw my friend KB. It looked like she owned the place-- which is strange because she doens't drink either. She told me about the new booth that they put up in the back corner by the fireplace. I walked over to it and sat down. It was more like a bench. But the corner was nicely secluded and made me feel comfortable.

I remember looking up and seeing either a picture or a window. It was a snowy scene. As I watched it I suddenly was outside in that scene. I looked around and saw that I was on a snowy roof top amybe two stories high. I was looking down at a street. The street curved around and went uphill.

I walked a little on the roof (which was flat) and found that it was icy and slippery. I had only socks on my feet and I began to slide around. I pretended (just like a kid on a slick floor) that I was skating. I went around and around. Then I saw Jeff. I "skated" up to wehre he was.

Then I remember seeing a van or camper. I could see people inside. One of them looked like my grandpa. I really wanted to see him. (My gandpa has been dead for many years....and none of the unususal things that happened so far had mad me lucid).

I went into the camper and saw a group of people. The older man I could see was not my grandpa. The place was all decorated for Christmas, with a tree and someone dressed as Sant. When I went in a had walked up to a blond girl. 

At this point I became lucid. I thought, "Okay here I am with a DC. Are there any tasks that I can do that involve asking a DC a question?" I asked her the question that came to mind. She gave me an answer. 

I said, "Wait, there is no such thing..."

She ignored me and repeated what she had said. I laughed and said again, "That's not real..."

Then she looked at me and said, "The only reason I'm telling you this is because I knew you would ask me."

I said, "Really.. What's your name?"

She leaned in closer to me and said, "Kristen."

At that point I decided to wake up so I could wirte down this conversation.

I was surprised to see that the night was still very early-- 12:52. I had gone to bed after 11:00, so it was an unusually early time of night for me to LD

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool...I look forward to hearing what Kristen had to say!

Really, I don't think it is so bad if you write the task down and maybe give it away.  Only people who come here will see it, which I know is a lot of people, but not everybody.  Also, they won't know it's a task necessarily.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cool...I look forward to hearing what Kristen had to say!
> 
> Really, I don't think it is so bad if you write the task down and maybe give it away. Only people who come here will see it, which I know is a lot of people, but not everybody. Also, they won't know it's a task necessarily.



All right. Maybe that can also be the reward for people who come to visit my DJ...except that I think most of them are in the Lucid Task Club anyway. :smiley: 

Okay, so the conversation went like this:

*Me: "What is the next Lucid Task of the Month?"*

*Kristen: "Well, your task is to play Hayes IV. You need to find the paper and then you'll get your reward."*

*Me: "Hayes IV...? I've never heard of it. I don't think there is such a game."*

*Kristen, ignoring my response: "You need to play Hayes IV and find the paper."*

*Me, laughing a little: "I don't think it's a real game."*

*Kristen : "The only reason I'm telling you this is because I knew you'd ask."*

*I was kind of surprised by that response. "Really...what's your name?"*

*Kristen: "Kristen."*


So actually I ended up doing the other variation of the task that I suggested last month.

----------


## Sara

Hey, great you told this dream  :smiley:  I couldn't stand waiting for it again cause you were so eager to do a task 2 weeks earlier  :wink2: 
And Moonbeam was right: I see lots of orange names replying to your DJ  ::D:

----------


## Curtis

Congrats on the lucid, so did you suddenly just end up on the roof from were you were previously?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, great you told this dream  I couldn't stand waiting for it again cause you were so eager to do a task 2 weeks earlier 
> And Moonbeam was right: I see lots of orange names replying to your DJ



It's nice that people look forward to hearing my dreams. That makes me feel good. Thanks... :smiley: 





> Congrats on the lucid, so did you suddenly just end up on the roof from were you were previously?



Thanks Curtis. ::D: 

Yeah, I was looking at the snowy picture and I was suddenly_ in_ the picture...or I guess I should say that the scene in the picture was suddenly real and surrounding me. You know how that happens sometimes in dreams...

----------


## Moonbeam

What's Curtis doing in here?  ::angry::  Trying to find out what next month's task is?

Just kidding, Curtis!  ::lol::   Hi, nice to meet you!  :OK Bye now:  

That was a funny dream, TS.  You are so good at doing the tasks you could get months ahead if you only knew what they were going to be!

----------


## Twoshadows

> What's Curtis doing in here?  Trying to find out what next month's task is?
> 
> Just kidding, Curtis!  Hi, nice to meet you!  
> 
> That was a funny dream, TS. You are so good at doing the tasks you could get months ahead if you only knew what they were going to be!



Oh yeah...welcome, Curtis!... ::D: 

And Curtis, if you can have an LD and do this Task, then I say you've earned it and good job! I just went and read your intro post. I hope you can pick this up quickly. I was one of those people that had never heard of LDing until I stumbled upon this site. I picked it up in about three weeks or so. And I have done a fairly decent job of LDing since then. I just wish I could up the frequncy that I have them. i still get dry spells from time to time. But really, if I continue to LD as I do now, then I'll be completely happy. As fun as it would be to LD every night, I get them often enough to do most of what I want to do. And I'll get to keep dreaming the rest of my life, so I should have plenty left ahead.

And Moonbean, I'm thinking that won't be the task that's chosen. But it was one that I wanted to try for a while, so whether I get credit for it or not, I'm glad I did it. The answer was not at all what I was expecting. I now have to try and play Hayes IV and see if I can find some paper... :boogie:

----------


## oneironut

> All right. Maybe that can also be the reward for people who come to visit my DJ...except that I think most of them are in the Lucid Task Club anyway.



Yeah, it's nice to see so many of us in here and...oh, never mind, I'm not fooling anybody.  :Oops: 

Nice lucid, though.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, it's nice to see so many of us in here and...oh, never mind, I'm not fooling anybody. 
> 
> Nice lucid, though.



You get extra points for being funny. And also for having such an interesting way of writing up your dreams. And more points for being such a nice guy. And even more for living in a beautiful area. So you're actually ahead. ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I dreamed that I was a *substitute teacher* at an elementary school on the *Navajo reservation*. I remember we were doing this big project that had something to do with cutting out snowflakes and painting. I remember talking to the principle (who is the real life princple of KBS). He had a big project going on of painting black flowers on the ceiling. I thought it would look kind of tacky. But I decided that if he wanted it then I would help do it. 

This dream lasted a long time and I had lots of interaction with the kids, though I don't remember much detail here. I do remember at the end I was feeling really close to all the kids, and as I looked at each one of them I was telling them that I loved them.

----------


## Sara

> This dream lasted a long time and I had lots of interaction with the kids, though I don't remember much detail here. I do remember at the end I was feeling really close to all the kids, and as I looked at each one of them I was telling them that I loved them.



Ahh, how sweet is that! It's not hard to imagine you playing with and loving all these kids  :smiley: 
It's not about the details, the big picture and happy feeling are ever so important  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ahh, how sweet is that! It's not hard to imagine you playing with and loving all these kids 
> It's not about the details, the big picture and happy feeling are ever so important



Thanks, I love those kind of dreams. Have you ever noticed how in some dreams you can feel Love so strongly? And it feels sooo good and so satisfying.....

----------


## oneironut

> You get extra points for being funny. And also for having such an interesting way of writing up your dreams. And more points for being such a nice guy. And even more for living in a beautiful area. So you're actually ahead.



Heh, thanks for the extra points, they're much appreciated. I still want the wings, though...

What a nice dream that was with the kids, and a good reflection of personal character. Guess somebody is a teacher IRL.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> Thanks, I love those kind of dreams. Have you ever noticed how in some dreams you can feel Love so strongly? And it feels sooo good and so satisfying.....



YES, I do! But usually they are very hard to describe, cause it's mainly feelings that are happening.
That's why it felt good reading this dream, even while the description was very short, I could sense the love  :Happy:  Makes you very happy when you wake up, doesn't it  ::content:: 
BTW, I dreamed about you (although in a very weird circumstance).

----------


## Twoshadows

> Heh, thanks for the extra points, they're much appreciated. I still want the wings, though...
> 
> What a nice dream that was with the kids, and a good reflection of personal character.



Thanks...  Keep trying and you'll get your wings. I just know it.





> YES, I do! But usually they are very hard to describe, cause it's mainly feelings that are happening.
> That's why it felt good reading this dream, even while the description was very short, I could sense the love  Makes you very happy when you wake up, doesn't it 
> BTW, I dreamed about you (although in a very weird circumstance).



That's cool that you dreamed about me...thanks. I need to go comment in your DJ.


*Dreams:*

Mostly fragments...

I had another nice "love" dream about a guy friend of mine. Not romantic love, but just a feeling of closeness and friendship. I remember no plot, just a feeling, like we were talking about.

I had another dream where I was in a church (it reminded me of the church building I grew up going to) caring for a newborn baby. Someone had given the baby to me, and now it was mine. More happens in the church and with the baby, but I don't remember.

In fact, that's all I seem to remember from last night's dreams. I know there were more.

----------


## Moonbeam

Two Shadows!  The lastest dream coincidence is...you!  ::D: 

Sara and I both dreamed of you--you helped Sara out in a stressful situation, and I thought about you when I was flying and tried to be aware of things to make seem real.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Two Shadows! The lastest dream coincidence is...you! 
> 
> Sara and I both dreamed of you--you helped Sara out in a stressful situation, and I thought about you when I was flying and tried to be aware of things to make seem real.



 There is something so neat about showing up in others' dreams. And two in one night...cool. Thanks for thinking about me.

----------


## Burned up

> *Dreams:*
> 
> Mostly fragments...
> 
> I had another nice "love" dream about a guy friend of mine. Not romantic love, but just a feeling of closeness and friendship. I remember no plot, just a feeling, like we were talking about.



Hope you don't mind me crashing into your journal?

Feelings with objects tend to happen more and more with me these days.  I wonder if once we get used to feelings like the closeness that many people report in their dreams, we become mroe comfortable with it - rather than having random DCs and people from our past as our dream lovers?





> I had another dream where I was in a church (it reminded me of the church building I grew up going to) caring for a newborn baby. Someone had given the baby to me, and now it was mine. More happens in the church and with the baby, but I don't remember.



I never dream of babies.  Is that because I'm a guy?





> In fact, that's all I seem to remember from last night's dreams. I know there were more.



At least you had something to report.  I've had two nights of zero.  Probably the worst since I started my DJ here.  But that's OK.  Probably relates to having more deep sleep.   :smiley: 

Like the DJ - I'll keep on looking in  :Peek:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks!

You're welcome here any time, *Burned up*. I've read a lot of your comments to others about their dreams and you have very interesing ideas, and interpretations. I like your thoughts.

*Dreams:*

 I had a rather disturbing dream that I am not going to write down. It's one of those that I want to think about and try to figure out where the dream came from.

----------


## Burned up

> Thanks!
> 
> You're welcome here any time, *Burned up*. I've read a lot of your comments to others about their dreams and you have very interesing ideas, and interpretations. I like your thoughts.



Thanks Twoshadows.  I'm cutting back on offering unsolicited interpretations though.  It just annoys some people!!!





> *Dreams:*
> 
> I had a rather disturbing dream that I am not going to write down. It's one of those that I want to think about and try to figure out where the dream came from.



As the mantra goes, you're your own best interpreter.  Hope you find some meaning.

----------


## Man of Shred

hey Twoshadows, I've had those kind of unspeakable dreams too.

Anyway i finally had a LD after all these months. I hope i can get more soon!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks Twoshadows. I'm cutting back on offering unsolicited interpretations though. It just annoys some people!!!



Nuh-uh!  Who?  I don't think so! That's kind of funny when you think about it--the Unsolicited Dream Interpreter, dropping into people's journals and annoying them with random interpretations.  Nobody expects the Unsolicited Dream Interpreter! I don't believe it tho.

TS, I hope you figure it out.  I know what you mean.  Sometimes I just try to forget about those.

----------


## Burned up

> Nuh-uh!  Who?  I don't think so! That's kind of funny when you think about it--the Unsolicited Dream Interpreter, dropping into people's journals and annoying them with random interpretations.  Nobody expects the Unsolicited Dream Interpreter! I don't believe it tho.



LOL.  I've had a few dismissive/unengaging experiences lately.  I'll stick with people who are genuinely interested in this stuff for the mo'.  I also hang around the dream interpretation forum so anyone who's interested will know I'm there.

I take that as an invitation for more of my feedback on your dreams then Moonbeam  :smiley: 

PS Twoshadows - how's the disturbing dream decoding coming along?

----------


## Twoshadows

> PS Twoshadows - how's the disturbing dream decoding coming along?



I think I've kind of figured it out. At least part.



Lucid Dream:

Holy cow...I had the most amazing LD last night. It was one of the longest ever. But I actually left my notes at home (I'm at my mom's now) So I'll just share a few things. I did many tasks. I did the DC interrogation task and got an interesting answer.  I did the Snow/Winter Task of the month. I did a food/eating/recipe task that has been mentioned. I fell backward off a building at least 6 times because it was so fun. Oh, and I asked a DC the future and finally, after several past tries...got an answer.

----------


## oneironut

Sounds like it was a busy night, great job! Looking forward to reading the full report.

----------


## Moonbeam

What a tease!   :wink2:   Can't wait to hear it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sounds like it was a busy night, great job! Looking forward to reading the full report.







> What a tease!  Can't wait to hear it.



Thanks you guys. It'll be fairly long, I think, when I get it written out. But maybe not too long because I'll have forgotten the details by then... :Sad: .

Okay, I haven't been on DV for over a day, and I am seeing threads that are talking about something that happened on DV today that apparently was a big deal, yet I can't find the original thread. Could someone fill me in? Or point me to the source? I'm with family and don't want to spend too much time here searching.

----------


## oneironut

> Thanks you guys. It'll be fairly long, I think, when I get it written out. But maybe not too long because I'll have forgotten the details by then....
> 
> Okay, I haven't been on DV for over a day, and I am seeing threads that are talking about something that happened on DV today that apparently was a big deal, yet I can't find the original thread. Could someone fill me in? Or point me to the source? I'm with family and don't want to spend too much time here searching.



The DV staff pulled a prank spamming off-topic forums to make it look like their accounts and the site were being hacked. They came clean after 10 hours, some members were amused, others not, a lot of arguing ensued. The meat of it is here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=49154

Both sides have calmed down, thankfully.

----------


## Sara

> Holy cow...I had the most amazing LD last night. It was one of the longest ever. But I actually left my notes at home (I'm at my mom's now) So I'll just share a few things. I did many tasks. I did the DC interrogation task and got an interesting answer.  I did the Snow/Winter Task of the month. I did a food/eating/recipe task that has been mentioned. I fell backward off a building at least 6 times because it was so fun. Oh, and I asked a DC the future and finally, after several past tries...got an answer.



Ohh, wow, you know how to make us curious  :wink2: 

Doing all those tasks sounds like a good amount of fun  ::content:: 

I was already wondering where you were, in this whole situation yesterday. There is going to be a 10+ page explanation thread posted by the staff, but they have to finish it before release. Some people had lot of fun, others were really disturbed (and even hurt  :Sad:  ).

----------


## Twoshadows

> The DV staff pulled a prank spamming off-topic forums to make it look like their accounts and the site were being hacked. They came clean after 10 hours, some members were amused, others not, a lot of arguing ensued. The meat of it is here:
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=49154
> 
> Both sides have calmed down, thankfully.







> Ohh, wow, you know how to make us curious 
> 
> Doing all those tasks sounds like a good amount of fun 
> 
> I was already wondering where you were, in this whole situation yesterday. There is going to be a 10+ page explanation thread posted by the staff, but they have to finish it before release. Some people had lot of fun, others were really disturbed (and even hurt  ).



Thanks, guys...I still haven't had a chance to read anything about it, but I suppose it doesn't matter now.

I have several LDs to write up. It is going to take me a while. But I'll start now. Next post...

----------


## raklet

Welcome back!  Merry Christmas!

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is the long one from 12-22-07:

I was in my church. I remember thinking, if I'm lucid I'll be able to fly. And at that I took off in a float/fly over the heads of the people around me. I flew around for a little while noticing that I was flying swimming style again.

I then saw Kyle. And the first thing that came to mind was the* DC interrogation task*that I am kind of doing in private so I'm not going to give details about what I asked. But I suppose I can give the answers because my DC was being uncooporative in answering those specific questions.

After I asked the questions and Kyle looking at me like I was asking something that was forbidden to ask. He then finally said, "If you are looking for some secret answers, I'll tell you this: *It* will happen....in *Asia*....on *midnight* of *December 31*."

I repeated that in my mind because I felt it might be significant.

I don't remember the transition, but I next remember being outside by a house. I remember wanting to *jump off the top of the roof.* I ran up (I seem to remember a ramp), then when I got the the peak, I decided to let myself *fall off backwards*. There seems to be a thrill in that. Since I fly so much, it's nice to find something that is a little different and thrilling.

As often happens when I fall backward, I feel a falling sensation, yet I don't hit the ground when I think I should, and after a while I just stand up and realize that the ground is right there.

I remember doing that several times. Then I remember thinking, "I really should be trying to accomplish a task. I remember that I haven't done the *Make it Winter" Task of the Month of December.*

I walk into a courtyard. There is green grass and some hibiscus shrubs. Before I even have to put out any effort, *it begins to snow*. I think, "Wow, that was easy." The I remember that I need to do more than make it snow. i realize that even though it is snowing, it is not cold. The next thing I know I feel *an icy cold wind sweep around me and through the leaves of the hibiscus.* I think, "Maybe I should make the leaves fall off the hibiscus." But for some reason, i just think, "Naw, they'll fall off on their own in this weather."

I then go in the house. I see that I am in a kitchen. I remember someone sugegested that we *make a recipe* and try it out as a possible future task of the month. I look around for thing to put together in a recipe. The only food I see int he kitchen is a large bowl filled with *cake cut up in squares, grapes, and M&Ms*. I think, "That will be my recipe--I'll put a piece of each one in my mouth and see what it tastes like. So I grab a handful and stuff it into my mouth. I realize that the cake doens't have much flavor. I'm disappointed. The grapes takes like sour-ish grapes, but not strong. Then I bit into an M&M, and a burst of chocolate flavor fills my mouth. I grabbed another handful of M&Ms and took them with me as I run back up to the roof, so I can fall backwards off it again before my LD comes to an end.

As I am climbing to the top of the roof, I am thinking about how real the M&Ms taste, and how weird that is becasue I know that I'm dreaming and that there are no M&Ms, yet the sensation is so completely real, and how my brain must be using an old memory of myself eating M&Ms to make this so real for me again. I actually wonder at this moment what is exactly going on in my brain at this moment.

Then I reach the roof top and *fall off backward again*. Instead of floating down for a fairly long period of time. I fall quite quickly and feel a slight thud and my back hits the ground. I think, "At least that didn't hurt".

I decide I should really try something else if my LD was going to go on this long. So I decided that I wnted to *find a DC to ask about my future*. I have never had any luck in the past and I decided that I should try again. I walk back in the house and see Daniel standing by the stairs. I decide to ask him something quite specific, so I ask him where I will be in ten years. He looks at me and said, "*You'll be living in a tent in the mountains*." I am intrigued by his answer and start to question him about it. But before I can get too far, I finally wake up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Welcome back! Merry Christmas!



Thanks, raklet, and you too!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, so last night I had several LD too. I had one that stood alone. Then I had a whole string that I might just count as one. Oh, haha, the first one had a *DV Member* in it. Wierd though...not sure *Burns* would like it.... ::roll:: 

LUCID DREAM 1:

I was in line waiting for a movie or concert or something that was supposed to be really cool. I was with a girl that reminded me of Cloe from Smallville.

We finally get to the part where we buy our tickets. I see* Burns* there. I give *Burns* my money and she hands me a ticket. I look at the ticket and there is somethign brown on it. I looke closer and see that it's dried up dog poop. I show it to* Burns* and she apologizes and gives me another ticket. This ticket also had dog poop on it. I ask her if I could have another one. She is embarrassed and this time gives me a special big ticket. This one is about the size and texture of a mouse pad. It has pictures on it. I realize that this special ticket is kind of like a back stage pass. I'm happy to have it. I thanks Burns and move on.

The next part is fuzzy. My notes don't help. They just say: " line, gym, hiding, lose ticket". I do remember the "lose ticket" part. I remember looking aound in that huge group of people and not being able to see my lost ticket. I then remember saying to myself," If I could fly I could find my ticket easier.....and if I fly, that will mean I'm dreaming."

I suddenly took off flying above the heads of all the people. I started looking for the ticket. Then I thought, "If I'm dreaming, the ticket is not important". It took a moment for me to pull myself away from that task of looking for the ticket. But I then decided to fly out the door. I saw a double door that stood open. I swooped over the heads of the people and out the door. I saw Jeff sitting at a desk outside the door. I kept going. I flew over the buildings and tried to gain altitude so I could look down and see the whole city. But as soon as I tired this the dream started to fade. 

I made myself focus. I made everythign clear again. i decided that I did most of the tasks I had in mind to do in the last LD. But then I remembered that I needed to *go to space* again. So I started to fly up. Before I knew it I saw that I was indeed in the darkness of space. I saw *stars* around me. I made myself go faster so I had the cool effect of the stars all passing me. The I realized that I really really wanted to find a space ship and go board. I start looking around and see lots of object all around me. Some are *planets* and some are *space ships*. I find a space ship that is rather close and head toward it. But before I reach it I wake up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream 2:

This dream started out at my *gandparents' house.* 

I remember a part of the dream where there is a *really big spider* inthe bedroom. It's body was blue and looked like it was covered in jewels. But still I didn't like it in the house, so I tried to smack it with my shoe (that was off). It missed and the spider started to run out of the room and down the hallway. I ran after it and stepped on it. I looked at the spot where the spider was and only saw a couple of large legs. 

I then looked down at my shoe, that I was now wearing and saw Some large legs wrapping around the bottom of my shoe. The legs were still wiggling, and I was suddenly afraid that the spider wasn't dead and that it would crawl up around my shoe and up onto my bare ankle. So I stepped down hard again, just as my grandma walked out of her room. I told her about the spider. I apologized for the big yellow stain that was on her rug now from the squished and now very dead spider.

She said it was okay, and that she got very big black widows in her room from time to time that she had to squish.


I then remember being outside on her lawn. There were lots of neighbors sitting around talking. I overheard a guy talking about these candies that he had that were, "good for dreaming."

I walked over to him adn questioned him. I wanted to know what the candies had in them that made dreams better. I asked him if it was B6. He looked at me like he was surprised that I knew about these kinds of things. 

I then admitted that I was a Lucid Dreamer.

There was a lady standing nearby, and she asked what was so cool about lucid dreaming. I asked her if she had ever had a lucid dream. She said that she hadn't. So I tried to explain what was so cool about lucid dreaming. I asked her if she had ever seen "The Matrix". She said she hadn't. So I tried to explain, "Well, just imagine that you "wake up" in a world that seems real in every way, and yet it's not. And you have the ability to fly and control things and to just expereince being in a world that's all in your head--yet seems physically real."

She didn't seem impressed. I told her, "If this were a dream, I could go fly away right now." And with that I took off. I was slightly surprised becasue through out that whole conversation I hadn't had a clue that I was dreaming.

So I flew out over my gandparents' yard and wanted to continue to go straight as the land sloped downward to the rest of the city that was in the valley. But I couldn't stay high. I kept following the contour of the land and was never more than about ten feet above the ground.

Then as I flew, the dream started to fade and I woke up. I didn't move I focused again and seeing the city in front of me. I started to see the scene. Then I got to the point where I felt I was back into the dream enough that I could start moving again. So I started flying again.

This thing happened to me at least three times, maybe more. Each time I was able to re enter the dream fully lucid.

One of the times I remember rubbing my arms when the dream faded and the kept me from losing the dream.

I started to get tired of this and wanted to interact with DCs. I saw an older man with a newpaper in his hands walking along below me, I swooped down and without giving it much thought, I started to kiss the man. I told myself that I wanted to see if I would feel real. It felt pretty real. I started to fade again. I then was able to keep in the dream, and I started to fly around to find someone else to kiss. But every time I saw a guy, he was with a girl and I didn't really want to deal with that. Sometime I would come up to them and pull themtoward to me to look at them. Each time the DCs just stood there and didn't really react. The one DC that did react was when I pulled a person toward me that ended up being a girl. She pushed me away.

More happened at this point but I can't remember details.

I do remember waking up and starting to write down this dream 3 times each time finally realizing that I was still dreaming. I was finally ablet o wake up and take real notes.

----------


## raklet

> But then I remembered that I needed to *go to space* again. So I started to fly up. Before I knew it I saw that I was indeed in the darkness of space. I saw *stars* around me. I made myself go faster so I had the cool effect of the stars all passing me.



Mark is going to be soooo jealous.  He has tried flying to space many times, but always loses his point of reference when he gets too far and then the dream ends.  Nice job!


LOL at kissing DCs!  That is so out of character for you TS!

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job -- two lucids!  I was going to bump your journal up today cuz I didn't know when you would be back....but we didn't have to wait too long.





> Oh, haha, the first one had a *DV Member* in it. Wierd though...not sure *Burns* would like it....



 ::lol::  have a feeling Burns won't mind at all...but I bet Red is past the pooping on the movie tickets stage now.





> Before I knew it I saw that I was indeed in the darkness of space. I saw *stars* around me. I made myself go faster so I had the cool effect of the stars all passing me.



Wow that's great.  Like warp effect--you were bookin!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Mark is going to be soooo jealous. He has tried flying to space many times, but always loses his point of reference when he gets too far and then the dream ends. Nice job!
> 
> 
> LOL at kissing DCs! That is so out of character for you TS!



Thanks again, raklet.

Space is tricky. I'm still not satisfied. In retrospect, it didn't seem as real as I would like it--like I was watching it on a screen, not actually being there...so I'll keep trying.

Yeah, I'm not sure where the idea to kiss DCs came from. It was out of curiosity, not lust, let me assure you.







> Good job -- two lucids! I was going to bump your journal up today cuz I didn't know when you would be back....but we didn't have to wait too long.



Thanks MB, it's nice to know that people notice when I'm gone... :smiley: 






> I have a feeling Burns won't mind at all...but I bet Red is past the pooping on the movie tickets stage now.



That's very funny.... ::D: .







> Wow that's great. Like warp effect--you were bookin!



 
Thanks. The visuals were great, but like I said above, I need to work on making it real...just like I have been trying to do with my flying. All these things in LDs are things that need perfection....lots of practice. Then they will be totally incredible.

----------


## Sara

> Here is the long one from 12-22-07:



WOW  ::bowdown::  you got to do an amazing amount of tasks in that dream!!  ::bowdown:: 
This was definitely worth waiting for  ::D: 

I love the part of falling backwards off the roof, sounds a little scary to me. Don't you have a problem with heights IRL either?





> As often happens when I fall backward, I feel a falling sensation, yet I don't hit the ground when I think I should, and after a while I just stand up and realize that the ground is right there.



Hahaha, weird how your mind just makes that up  ::D:  Never experienced a real backward fall off the roof, I suppose  :wink2: 





> I walk into a courtyard. There is green grass and some hibiscus shrubs. Before I even have to put out any effort, *it begins to snow*. I think, "Wow, that was easy." The I remember that I need to do more than make it snow. i realize that even though it is snowing, it is not cold. The next thing I know I feel *an icy cold wind sweep around me and through the leaves of the hibiscus.* I think, "Maybe I should make the leaves fall off the hibiscus." But for some reason, i just think, "Naw, they'll fall off on their own in this weather."



Ohhh, you describe that all so effortlessly  ::shock:: . Sounds so cool to have that amount of control!





> I then go in the house. I see that I am in a kitchen. I remember someone sugegested that we *make a recipe* and try it out as a possible future task of the month.



Yay, you did my recipe task even before I got a chance to  :boogie: 





> Then I bit into an M&M, and a burst of chocolate flavor fills my mouth. I grabbed another handful of M&Ms and took them with me as I run back up to the roof, so I can fall backwards off it again before my LD comes to an end.
> ..
>  I am thinking about how real the M&Ms taste, and how weird that is becasue I know that I'm dreaming and that there are no M&Ms, yet the sensation is so completely real, and how my brain must be using an old memory of myself eating M&Ms to make this so real for me again.



Yeah! The proof that Chocolate is the best food to eat  ::D: 
(or that you ate a LOT of M&Ms... but you are living a very healthy life with lots of veggies, right?)





> Then I reach the roof top and *fall off backward again*. Instead of floating down for a fairly long period of time. I fall quite quickly and feel a slight thud and my back hits the ground. I think, "At least that didn't hurt".



LOL!
You're improving big time on physical sensations in a dream!





> I decide I should really try something else if my LD was going to go on this long. So I decided that I wnted to *find a DC to ask about my future*. I have never had any luck in the past and I decided that I should try again. I walk back in the house and see Daniel standing by the stairs. I decide to ask him something quite specific, so I ask him where I will be in ten years. He looks at me and said, "*You'll be living in a tent in the mountains*." I am intrigued by his answer and start to question him about it. But before I can get too far, I finally wake up.



[/quote]
So, is it your dream to live in a tent in the mountains?

----------


## Sara

> She didn't seem impressed. I told her, "If this were a dream, I could go fly away right now." And with that I took off. I was slightly surprised becasue through out that whole conversation I hadn't had a clue that I was dreaming.



Just *slightly* suprised?!

I think I'd go crazy if getting lucid happened to me like that, haha.





> Then as I flew, the dream started to fade and I woke up. I didn't move I focused again and seeing the city in front of me. I started to see the scene. Then I got to the point where I felt I was back into the dream enough that I could start moving again. So I started flying again.
> 
> This thing happened to me at least three times, maybe more. Each time I was able to re enter the dream fully lucid.



Good job on entering the dream over and over again!






> [COLOR=blue]I started to get tired of this and wanted to interact with DCs. I saw an older man with a newpaper in his hands walking along below me, I swooped down and without giving it much thought, I started to kiss the man. I told myself that I wanted to see if I would feel real. It felt pretty real.



All for the 'science' of improving physical sensations  ::D: 






> I started to fade again. I then was able to keep in the dream, and I started to fly around to find someone else to kiss. But every time I saw a guy, he was with a girl and I didn't really want to deal with that.



Even in your dreams you are so nice!!





> I do remember waking up and starting to write down this dream 3 times each time finally realizing that I was still dreaming. I was finally ablet o wake up and take real notes.



Ohh, this makes me remember a glimpse from last night... I remember writing down a dream within my dream, then thinking something like 'don't need to do that, it's easier to write it on the computer' And after waking up, I didn't remember a thing  :Sad:  (blame it on the stupid cat  :tongue2: )

----------


## raklet

> Yeah, I'm not sure where the idea to kiss DCs came from. It was out of curiosity, not lust, let me assure you.



I believe you.  If my wife were to have such a dream and give me that reason for doing so, I would believe here as well.  But somehow I think that if I were the one doing it, my reason wouldn't be accepted very well by my wife.  Come to think of it, I don't think people would believe most men, women yes, men no!  Unfair!   ::madtongue::   :wink2: 

I just found your newly edited "long lucid".  That was fun!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, TS. Hope you had a Merry Christmas.

Nice job on the long lucid. It looks like you got to do a lot with it. I'm going to have to try that "falling backward off a building." It sounds like fun.  ::content:: 

And damn you for being able to fly into space!! I've been trying to do that for ages, too, and I've _never been able to do it!_  :tongue2: 

Nah, but seriously, nicely done.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks so much for the comments, guys. I have been really busy and haven't had a chance to get on and write up my dreams. I have had a few interesting ones in the last three nights that I'd like to get written up soon. One was a DV member dream too.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Since I still don't have much time, I'll jot down a few notes. This is all that I have left. I have forgotten all the others.

DV Member dream:

I was at Lake Powell with a group of DV members including *bro*, *Oneironaught*, and *Adam*. I wanted to take pictures of all of us together. But I kept having trouble with the being in the water and being afraid my camera would get wet.

And actually that it basically the whole dream. Except for the part that a small white ferry type boat sped by us when we were in a narrow curvy slot canyon


*Dream 2:*

I remember being somewhere with some people (how vague is that... ::D: ). I do reemmber that I kept seeing something past the far bushes. I knew it was some kind of large creature. Later I was with Tito, and we saw these tracks and saw that they were human like yet very large. I set my foot in the track and saw that it was twice as wide and half again as long. I knew that it was a *bigfoot* track.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I remember being somewhere with some people



 
Wow I had a dream like that too!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

> I was at Lake Powell with a group of DV members including *bro*, *Oneironaught*, and *Adam*.



Wow, I was with bro, Adam _and_ you! I feel special  ::D:  At least we were in great company. I'm proud to have invaded your mind again.

I hope you had a wonderful Christmas. May 2008 be your best year yet.

No, I'm not "back". I just stopped in to peek at a few DJs and check a message. But I had to comment on a dream involving me... Especially when it's yours.
.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, I was with bro, Adam _and_ you! I feel special  At least we were in great company. I'm proud to have invaded your mind again.
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful Christmas. May 2008 be your best year yet.
> 
> No, I'm not "back". I just stopped in to peek at a few DJs and check a message. But I had to comment on a dream involving me... Especially when it's yours.
> .



Thanks for stopping by GH. I'm sure you'll show up in my dreams again. I hope you have the best year ever too.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had an interesting dream last night. I'm calling it a Lucid Dream becasue in the dream I realized that I was dreaming. Yet, the dream had such a hold of me that I didn't reach full lucidity and the dream pulled me back in. I'm not sure where to end the blue....

Lucid Dream:

I was in a store that supposedly belonged to my friend Jim. I was the only one in the store. I had somehow let myself in while it was closed. I walked to toward the front of the store and saw that there was a mess on the floor. A soda had spilled and there were torn newspapers.

I decided that I would clean them up. I didn't want Jim to have to deal with that when he came in.

When I was just finishing cleaning up, I heard the front door of the store open. A guy that I supposedly recognized because he worked in the next store over, and a lady I know (Elaine) walked in.

I apologized that the store wasn't really open and that I should have made sure the door was locked. Elaine looked at me very seriously. I knew something was wrong.

I asked her if something was wrong, and she knodded. She told me that there had been a lot of ambulances and emergency vehicles in front of Jim's house earlier. That there had been gunshots heard.

I asked if Jim was alright. She slowly shook her head and said, "No....Jim is dead."

I remember standing there in shock, then falling to my knees. I put my hands over my face and I started to sob. Jim had been my good freind. He was about to get married next Spring. He was so happy. What was Kim, his fiancee, going to do now? All their hopes shattered. I needed to talk to Kim.

Then a funny thought went through my head. Jim lived in Rhode Island. I wasn't in Rhode Island. How could Elaine have just driven by Jim's house? This didn't make sense. Then it hit me. This must be a dream. It would be so wonderful it it was a dream. If this was a dream, then it probably meant that Jim wasn't dead. I stood up and took off flying. Yes..this was a dream.

I was so happy that this was a dream that I started to sing as I flew around the store. I sung about how everything was going to be alright now. I thought I did a great job with the song and even remember that I was making it all rhyme.

But as I landed I started doubting. I knew that I was dreaming. But I didn't know if this for sure meant that Jim was okay.

I can't remember all the details of what happened next. I do remember my mom called me and did confirm that there were ambulances in front of Jim's house ealier. I started feeling upset again. If my mom saw the ambulances, it had to be real didn't it?

I decided that the only was to find out for sure was to drive by Jim's house and see.

Things get fuzzy again. I remember being in the car with Jeff and we were passing these big sequoia trees. I saw one house that had built its living room around the tree. I thought that would be so cool to have a tree in the house. I don't remember getting to Jim's house. And at this point there was no lucidity left.

----------


## mark

Hello Twoshadows

I have been meaning to drop by and say thanks for the brilliant advice you gave me the other day but I have been stupidly busy.

ah thats not a nice dream  :Sad:  I have dreams about people dieing sometimes and they are very upsetting, I bet that the lucidity was very much appreciated then.

----------


## Moonbeam

I bet you called Jim IRL to see if he was OK.

----------


## raklet

What a scary dream.  I know how it feels to totally believe that something bad is real.  I had that in a dream not so long ago (not nearly as bad as someone dieing though).  Pheww, what a relief for you.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hello Twoshadows
> 
> I have been meaning to drop by and say thanks for the brilliant advice you gave me the other day but I have been stupidly busy.
> 
> ah thats not a nice dream  I have dreams about people dieing sometimes and they are very upsetting, I bet that the lucidity was very much appreciated then.



Thanks for stopping by. I feel bad that I haven't had the time recently to stop by others journals as much. I think that will change soon. I hope!

Now we will all have a chance to see if that advice is worth anything... ::D: . 

I'm excited to try that new TOTM. I just hope I have some good long LDs this month to try. 





> I bet you called Jim IRL to see if he was OK.



To be honest, I haven't. I have been tempted to tell him. But I'm not sure if people like to be told you've had a dream where they have died.





> What a scary dream. I know how it feels to totally believe that something bad is real. I had that in a dream not so long ago (not nearly as bad as someone dieing though). Pheww, what a relief for you.



You know its sooo nice to wake up from dreams like those. I was actually quite happy after that dream, though. I usually am happy after LDs, no matter what they were.


I had a whole bunch of dreams last night. I wrote down some notes. I don't have a chance to write them up yet. But I was surprised at how many different dreams I remembered when I woke up. So that was good. :smiley:  But I did miss at least two major dream signs that I really shouldn't have missed at this point in my lucid life. ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lucid Dream:



Wow, I could really feel the tone of that rise and then fall, as soon as you started doubting the whole thing was a dream. I bet you were relieved, when you woke up.  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks for stopping by. I feel bad that I haven't had the time recently to stop by others journals as much. I think that will change soon. I hope!



Oh don't worry...we're just glad that you have time at least to keep your journal going. 





> To be honest, I haven't. I have been tempted to tell him. But I'm not sure if people like to be told you've had a dream where they have died.



Yea I know; I never want to tell people that either, I'm sure that is not what somebody wants to hear.   I guess it would be weird to call someone up:  "Are you all right?!  Oh, no reason, I was just wondering...."





> I had a whole bunch of dreams last night. I wrote down some notes. I don't have a chance to write them up yet. But I was surprised at how many different dreams I remembered when I woke up. So that was good. But I did miss at least two major dream signs that I really shouldn't have missed at this point in my lucid life.



I wonder if anyone ever gets to the point where they never miss any.  I totally know how you feel.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, I could really feel the tone of that rise and then fall, as soon as you started doubting the whole thing was a dream. I bet you were relieved, when you woke up.



So true. That dream did have some very intense moments both happy and sad.





> Oh don't worry...we're just glad that you have time at least to keep your journal going.



Well, I think everyone has been so sweet for continuing to comment and being encouraging to me even though I feel like I have been rather antisocial lately. So thank you to all of my friends here that have been so supportive. Really...it has helped me keep this journal going. ::hug:: 






> I wonder if anyone ever gets to the point where they never miss any. I totally know how you feel.



I would think most people will continue to miss _some_ dream signs. I do hope that the longer we do this the less we miss.

----------


## mark

> To be honest, I haven't. I have been tempted to tell him. But I'm not sure if people like to be told you've had a dream where they have died.







> Yea I know; I never want to tell people that either, I'm sure that is not what somebody wants to hear.   I guess it would be weird to call someone up:  "Are you all right?!  Oh, no reason, I was just wondering...."



ha ha its so true lol, once I had a dream ages ago were someone got murdered and stacked on top of a wardrobe in my mums room.....when I told the person the reaction was not good at all ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> Well, I think everyone has been so sweet for continuing to comment and being encouraging to me even though I feel like I have been rather antisocial lately. So thank you to all of my friends here that have been so supportive. Really...it has helped me keep this journal going.



Nah, not antisocial, just busy.  Anyone that knows you, understands that!  Even if you can't be here all the time, even an entry here and there makes it worth a visit to your DJ because you have such a sweet enjoyable presence.

----------


## Twoshadows

> ha ha its so true lol, once I had a dream ages ago were someone got murdered and stacked on top of a wardrobe in my mums room.....when I told the person the reaction was not good at all ha ha



I think it's because a lot of people think that there might be something to dreams-- you know, like there's always the little chance they might be prophetic.





> Nah, not antisocial, just busy. Anyone that knows you, understands that! Even if you can't be here all the time, even an entry here and there makes it worth a visit to your DJ because you have such a sweet enjoyable presence.



And this is what I was talking about. Nice encouragement...sweet compliments. Thanks for saying that, raklet... :smiley: 

(Not that I'm fishing for compliments, guys... ::D: )

----------


## Twoshadows

Finally...on to yesterdays dreams. I had a bunch. Some are just fragments, really, but here they are:

*Dream 1:* 

I was at a *British park* that I think was supposed to be in *London*. I'm not sure how I knew I was in a British park, but I just knew. I only have a brief image in my head about this part. I only remember something about a guitar and leaning against a wall of a building.

Then I remember being in an apartment. The window of the apartment looked out over park of the park. This part ofthe park was covered and was almost like a cave (but more like a man made cave, like at a zoo. I could see little bats on the ceiling, and people walking through.

I then remember seeing these little *hamsters and guinea pigs* up against the glass. I reached out and was able to pick one up. Then several fell out of the window onto the floor of the apartment.

Weird dream...


*Dream 2:*

All I remember is being chased. I was with someone else that was also *running*. I remember going *sooo slow* (can't _belive_ I missed that dream sign). I remember realizing that if I turned around and ran backwards that I could go faster (_another_ missed dream sign. This has happened before in dreams).
I also found that if I turned from going backwards I could then turn quickly forward and keep some of the momentum, before having to go backwards again.


*Dream fragment 3:*

I was trying on clothes.


*Dream fragment 4:*

I was with my childhood best friend. We were with a group of people. We were trying to fillout this *crossword puzzle*, but we were having trouble because it was in Spanish, and I didn't remember much *Spanish*. There were some Mexican men around us that were helping us.


*Dream 5:*

I don't remember howthis started but I was suddenly with a man that I recognized as being a *anchorman* on the News. I remember thinking "Now's the chance I have to ask some questions". So I started asking him why *Ron Paul* was being left out of the mainsteam news, and how that was bothering me. I also mention what had happened with Fox News. I remember him agreeing that that was a problem, but I don't remember anything else he said.

I remember telling him that I didn't have cable or TV connection at the moment, and that I could only read the news on the internet--but that I _did_ used to watch him when I did have TV.

We were then driving in a car together. I think I was driving him home. After we got off the freeway we got to a really muddy area. I let him drive at that point, and because he knew the way from there to his house.


*Dream 6:*

This is one of my most common *reoccurring dreams*. I don't know why, but it is. 

I was at my mom's house, and I found out that was was *Halloween* today. I was surprised. How could have it snuck up on me like that? *I hadn't even had a chance to decorate*. I looked at a clock and tried to see if I had enough time to drive back home and get the house ready for the Trick-or-treaters to come. I didn't know if I would make it. But I decided to leave anyway and try. Before I left I remember seeing my sister bringing out a small armful of decorations that she was going to put on the porch of their house.


*Dream 7:*

My other most common *reoccuring dream.*

I was in my living room of my childhood hosue. I was with my mom and we were cleaning. To my horror, in all the corners and cracks there were *Black Widow spiders.* I remember trying to get them out of the webs with a duster, then trying to knock them to the floor and stepping on them.

I then suddenly looked at my hand. And big black widow had crawled off the duster and was now on my knuckle. I gasped and quickly knocked it off. But as I looked at my knuckle, I could see a place where the skin was broken and I knew it had bitten me. I tried to remember what I should do. I hadn't felt any pain. I then remembered my friends experience when she had gotten bitten by a BW when she was a child, and how she had had awful stomach pains/spasms after that. I wasn't feeling any pains yet.

Then I remembered that putting lavendar and plantain on a BW bite could ease the symptoms. Before I could do anything, my mom was telling me how she had gotten a BW bite last week, and that there had been no symptoms at all.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Todays dreams:*

All I remember is running around in *Thunder Bluff* (from World of Warcraft).

----------


## mark

isnt it annoying when we miss obvious dream signs, that slow motion running is something I have never experienced does it slow everything else down too or just you?

I bet those animals were cute lol I love guinea pigs !!

who is ron paul? I keep hearing his name around

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O I haven't been in this DJ for awhile. Nice dreams TS, too bad you don't remember much about last night's dreams. [I liked the ones from the night before... but getting bit by spiders doesn't sound fun.]

----------


## Twoshadows

> isnt it annoying when we miss obvious dream signs, that slow motion running is something I have never experienced does it slow everything else down too or just you?
> 
> I bet those animals were cute lol I love guinea pigs !!
> 
> who is ron paul? I keep hearing his name around



You've never had the slow running, mark? You're lucky. It is soo annoying. I'm not even sure how to describe it, only that I can't seem to get myself to move fast. And it is a very helpless feeling.

Ron Paul is a presidential candidate. I would love to see what he would do for this country if he were elected.

http://www.ronpaul2008.com/





> O.O I haven't been in this DJ for awhile. Nice dreams TS, too bad you don't remember much about last night's dreams. [I liked the ones from the night before... but getting bit by spiders doesn't sound fun.]



Thanks for stopping by, Lucidbulbs. I obviously have a thing about Black Widows because they show up so often in my dreams. I have tried to overcome my fear for them (if you remember those pictures I took a while back), but I think I'm doomed to forever have those kinds of dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Thanks for stopping by, Lucidbulbs. I obviously have a thing about Black Widows because they show up so often in my dreams. I have tried to overcome my fear for them (if you remember those pictures I took a while back), but I think I'm doomed to forever have those kinds of dreams.



I'm certain that one day you'll get over them... like how I've gotten over my fears shown in dreams. It might be very slowly and gradual, but I'm sure you can, just never give up okay?  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm certain that one day you'll get over them... like how I've gotten over my fears shown in dreams. It might be very slowly and gradual, but I'm sure you can, just never give up okay?



Thanks for your confindence in me, LB. The good thing is that there could be much worse reoccuring dreams to have.


*Dream 1:*

Another strange dream that I have no idea what could have inspired it.

It is rather fuzzy on details. 

I was *engaged*. Or at least I was with a guy I felt like I was supposed to marry. We were fairly young--maybe 20. I don't remember this guy talking in the whole dream. There was also something about him that made me feel he was "special" in some way. He looked a lot like the actor that plays Clark Kent on Smallville--except with long hair, so maybe the "special" thing about him was that he was actually from another world. Yet there were also some connections to *Native Americans* that I can't quite figure out. This dream seemed very long, yet I can't remember any specific plot.

I remember at one point I was a little worried about rushing into things with him, yet feeling obligated to. But then I remember sitting on the couch just watching him and suddenly feeling overwhelmed with love for him. And I knew that that was my answer, and that I would definitely go ahead with marrying him.

At one point we were in a library with some Native American men. They had a large tub that was filled with corn and beans and they were stirring it. 

There was another part that I was with a Native American woman that I know in real life (but not very well). In the dream there was some connection between my fiancee and this lady. Maybe he was raised by N Americans and this was his adopted mom...or something. But as I spent time with her I also grew to love her, and I was thrilled that she would be part of my life now.

I also remember a part where I was in the car, and my fiancee was driving. I was nervous at first because I knew he had never driven a car before. But then I remembered that he was "special" and that he could learn things at an incredibly fast rate, and that he was extremely coordinated. So driving for the first time wouldn't be a problem for him. I felt proud at that moment that I would be marrying someone like him.

*Dream 2:*


I remember going to visit some old friends of mine. In real life they moved a year and a half ago. I remember looking at the boy who had been a baby when they left. In the dream he actually looked like a doll. I tried feeding him with a bottle. His head looked like clear plastic and filled up with milk. This seemed strange to me but not strange enough for me to become lucid.

Then my friend went somewhere and I was waiting by a tree. I decided to do some *pull-ups* on the branch. I then started doing some *one armed pull-ups*. I then had fun pulling myself up halfway and pausing and looking at the muscles in my bicep. Then making very small movements up and down ad watchign the muscle change shape. Again, since I do this so often in dreams, I didn't find it strange that these were so effortless.


*Dream 3:*

I was on a *jet* that was about to land in an airport. I could see that we were coming down quickly. I realized that I didn't have my seatbelt on. I rushed and barely got it one before we landed. the landing was so smooth and quiet and fast that I was really surprised. But before I knew it we were back up in the air. I looked out my wondow and was that we were just a few feet from a helicopter. I was really worried that we would bump and that it woudl casue an accident. Finally we flew apart.

I then remember *flying* over a building. I no longer seemed to be in the plane, but I still thought I was. I looked at the scenery go by and thought, "*This flying seems so real. It reminds me of when I fly in dreams. I feel like I am acutally flying out in the open. This is really cool."* 
Of course I didn't become lucid.

----------


## raklet

Dream 1 sounds like it was inspired by the Twilight series.  Your character is a composite of Jacob and Edward (and their special skills) and all of the lovey dovey girl stuff in the book! 

LOL @ dream 2.  Watching your bicep muscle bulge.  ::chuckle::  That sounds like a guy thing to do!  ::D:

----------


## Verto

I remember having a Jet dream where we did crash but instead of us all burning and Dieing the DC's all got up and started walking off the plane even though we had falloen 30,000 feet.

Unlucky on not becoming lucid at the end there.

Verto,

P.S. I read through parts of your LD Journal I love the peter pan theme LOL

P.P.S Your so lucky to be able to wild straight away.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, tough girl.  I can barely do one armed pull-ups.

----------


## mark

> You've never had the slow running, mark? You're lucky. It is soo annoying. I'm not even sure how to describe it, only that I can't seem to get myself to move fast. And it is a very helpless feeling.
> 
> Ron Paul is a presidential candidate. I would love to see what he would do for this country if he were elected.



Thanks for the info Twoshadows  ::D:  that helps alot 

and yeah I guess im lucky that I never have that slow moving thing :boogie: 





> *Dream 1:*



do you watch smallville? its a great show! 

its funny how in dreams DCs can mean so much to us, personally I love those dreams they make me wake really happy





> *Dream 2:*



 
One armed pull ups! nice!! ha ha I bet you were proud of that! they are so hard to do 






> *Dream 3:*



thats a shame you never gotgot lucid from the flying, maybe next time though  ::D:

----------


## Sara

Hey TS, I had a dream about you last night  ::content:: 
Glad to see you finally showed up  ::D:  (your DJ was the last I read before going to bed and I guess my SC remembered you because of that  :smiley:  )

----------


## Twoshadows

My internet has been out for a few days so that's why I haven't been on. I don't have time to catch up at the moment. But I wanted to tell Sara that that was so cool that I showed up in your dream.  ::D:  I did read it-- and will comment on it as soon as I can.

Thanks for the comments everyone. It's nice to see that my journal isn't buried on page four... :smiley: . And I will comment on your comments soon.

Oh, and I had an interesting and fairly long *nap LD* yesterday.

Oh, and last night I dreamed I was hanging out with *Michael Jackson*... ::shock::   ::D: .

----------


## Twoshadows

> Dream 1 sounds like it was inspired by the Twilight series. Your character is a composite of Jacob and Edward (and their special skills) and all of the lovey dovey girl stuff in the book! 
> 
> LOL @ dream 2. Watching your bicep muscle bulge.  That sounds like a guy thing to do!



Yeah, I suppose it could have been inspired by the books. I always liked stories where people are "special" in some way. And I admit I like the lovey dovey stuff... ::D: 

And about the muscles. I think it's because I used to lift weights, and I finally understood why guy like to flex their muscles in front of a mirror... ::D: 





> I remember having a Jet dream where we did crash but instead of us all burning and Dieing the DC's all got up and started walking off the plane even though we had falloen 30,000 feet.
> 
> Unlucky on not becoming lucid at the end there.
> 
> Verto,
> 
> P.S. I read through parts of your LD Journal I love the peter pan theme LOL
> 
> P.P.S Your so lucky to be able to wild straight away.



Hey Verto...

Crashing jet dream...sound rather scary. But good ending there.

And thanks for reading in my journal. I'm always rather impressed when peopel decide to give it a read these days. I look at it and am overwhelmed by the hugeness of it these days. But at the same time I don't want to split it up. I like having it all in one place. And I'll admit there is something oddly fascinating about the largeness of it. 

It kind of reminds me of when I was in college and a roommate and I went to a large warehouse grocery store--the kind where they have food available in large quantities. I remember my roommate looking around and making the comment, "Wow...it's kind of exciting to see so much food all in one place."


And it also reminds me of small plastic pigs. When I was little I had a small plastic pig. Very cute and very tiny. And I really liked that little pig. Then much later I was looking through a catolog, and I saw those very same plastic pigs for sale, and you could buy them by the gross. And I was suddenly very tempted to go buy a couple of gross just so I could see all those little palstic pigs all in one spot. 

Sometimes there is just something exciting about seeing a lot of something all in one spot.

Sorry about rambling...just got me to thinking.... ::D: 


And now that you mention the Peter Pan music...I think I had that happen to me again recently. It must have been a faded dream that I didn't remember well enough to post about.





> Oh, tough girl. I can barely do one armed pull-ups.



Oh, well, ask me how many I can do in real life. 

Zero.

That's why I like to do them in dreams. 

But I am starting to work out seriously again. Maybe I will improve what I can do in real life and not be so dependant on dreams for that satisfaction.





> Thanks for the info Twoshadows  that helps alot 
> 
> and yeah I guess im lucky that I never have that slow moving thing
> 
> 
> 
> do you watch smallville? its a great show! 
> 
> its funny how in dreams DCs can mean so much to us, personally I love those dreams they make me wake really happy
> ...



Yes, I have watched Smallville. I only got to season 4, so I need to buy the DVDs and see what's happened since.

And I agree with how I like dreams where DC make you happy. Sometimes there is just a connection of love...and it just feels so real and soo strong. And sometimes it seems odd in retrospect when the object of that love was a stranger or someone you know from real life that you don't have feeling for at all.





> Hey TS, I had a dream about you last night 
> Glad to see you finally showed up  (your DJ was the last I read before going to bed and I guess my SC remembered you because of that  )



Thansk Sara! 

I know I have more DV member dreams after I read DV before bed. I would often have dreams about the person I was PMing right before bed.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is the nap lucid from a couple of days ago:

*Nap Lucid:*

The beginning is fuzzy. I do remember playing on a *playground*. Swinging on the swings and going down the slides, etc. I also remember hearing a guy singing the song "Tomorrow" from Annie. I wanted to whistle along, but I couldn't seem to whistle...so I hummed.

Then I was jumping off one of the climbers. I suddenly had a view of myself as if I were a video game character. I could see my body, but I was right behind it with a good view. I must have been with someone becasue I was saying, *"Check this out...this is how it looks like when I fly in dreams. See how incredibly real this is. Doesn't this make you want to be able to lucid dream and fly too?"*

And then I noticed that as I watched myself fly I was actually feeling the motion. I had that roller coaster feeling in my stomach when I swooped down fast.

I started to question this. And came to the conclusion that I was dreaming.

I flew out over some buildings. I then had this feeling like I had entered the dream through a WILD. (This thought has been happening to me lately in LDs). I wanted to reach out and touch one of the buildings, but I was afraid to move my arms yet because of the fear I might not be fully in the dream yet, and I didn't want to mistakenly move my real arms and wake myself up. So I waited a moment, then I was sure I was fully in the deram, then I reached out an touched a building as I passed.

There is a blip in my memory here. I suddenly remember being in a store. I had no idea how I got there. I saw two older men. I was looking at brochers when they noticed me. They apologised that the store was not open to the public this time of year, that there was not enough stock to sell things. I saw that this was a gardening store, but I also saw a card that had AM's name on it. Somehow I thought that having a connection with AM should give me permission to be in the store. But I decided that I didn't want to bother. I told the men, "That's fine".

But I couldn't remember if I came in the front or back door, so I asked, even though I knew it would sound funny. But then I decided I didn't care. I would go out the back door. I opened it and jumped out and flew. I wanted the men to see me fly.

I flew again over buildings. I wanted to remember details. I saw a carwash that had a sign that said "Tr" in big letters and had a picture of a treant from World of Warcraft on it.



I was thinking that this was the town that I currently lived in. But something in my mind told me that if I flew to the edge of town I would find the ocean instead of desert. Sure enough, I saw the ocean. But I felt disappointed somehow. I looked up again and saw mountains behind the water. My mind had changed this to a lake.

I started flying over the water. It dried up as I flew. I didn't like that, so I told myself to make the water stay. And finally I was flying over water.

I decided I needed to do something creative. I immediately thought of *Oneironaut's* dreams and decided that there were strange creatures in the water below. I swooped down close to the water and was suddenly nervous that some giant sea serpent would reach up and grab me.

I felt disappointed again. Because I had put the thought in my head that there were potentially dangerous creatures in the water, there was no way I wanted to go in the water now. Even if I told myself that I didn't want creatures in the water, my mind most likey would have one sneak up on me anyway.

I landed at the far side of the lake. I needed to do something different. I finally thought of doing the *Task of the Month* for the first time in this dream. 

Sometimes I sense dreams coming to an end. I knew I didn't have time to go to another planet. I had to find a DC fast to ask my *New Year's Resolution* from. But I saw no one. And I realized that it was too late to do that one too...and I drifted awake.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

This was inspired by the baby pictures *raklet* posted, and also just by the fact that they had a baby.

I was with a group of ladies that had all had babies. One of them wa supposed to be *raklet's wife*. Everyone was "oooing" and "ahhhing" over the babies, and that kind of thing. I don't remember what *raklet's wife* looked liked excpet she was blond. I do remember thinking that the *baby* looked exactly like his pictures.

Then we were sitting in these chairs like in a theater. Then a lady (that I think was supposed to be the mother of one of the ladies that had the babies) stood up and said something like, "I don't know everyone here, let's go around and introduce ourselves and how we know each other."

So they went around and people were saying things like, "I'm so and so's sister" or "I'm so and so's childhood best friend."

And they got to me and I felt really stupid. I thought, I don't even know the wife, and raklet is not even here. I don't really have a connection with these people at all. And I can't say the name "raklet" because I'll bet no one but his wife would even know who I was talking about. I need to remember to say his real name. So I finally said, "I know ______ from the internet."

As soon as it came out, I knew it sounded really lame. They all kind of looked at me like, "Oh...that's ....um...nice...."



*Dream 2:*

I was with my mom and *Aunt* in my grandparents' old house. I was walking though the kitchen when the door to the basement opened and a dog ran out. I knew that the dog belonged to the renters in the basement. It then ran out the front door that my mom had just gone out of. I wondered if I needed to get the dog back.

But then I suddenly saw my *grandpa* (who had been dead for many years). I knew that he wasn't real. But I also knew that if I accepted him as real the hallucination would go on muchl onger. I wanted this to last a long time because I really miss my grandpa.

I turned and said, "Grandpa!" and reached out and took his hand (which felt very real). Then I put my arms around him and gave him a big hug. The hug felt really nice. I remember just breathing in the smell of my Grandpa. It seemed so real.

I knew my aunt was watching. I hoped she wouldn't think I was weird for pretending that this was so real. But I felt I really needed the chance to be with my grandpa again even if this was all just a hallucination.

Then I looked around and saw my *grandma* on the couch. She was wearing a light blue demin outfit. She stood when she saw me. I wanted to go and hug her too. But before I could the hallucination ended.

I then remember telling my aunt that if I act like I believe they are there, it will last longer. And that I just really loved to smell them because it brings back so many good memories.

----------


## raklet

Hahah, thanks for dreaming about my wife and baby!  I really enjoyed that and got a good chuckel out of it too.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was with a group of people fighting a huge T Rex.

*Dream 2:*

I was with my friend Ed. Something had happened and this boy from school had been made fun of (a real boy from my childhood that I remember was always a little nerdy- D Klem). We might have been part of it, I don't know.

Then the boy had made word searches in the shape of a horse. I was trying to find the words because the teacher was making us as a punishment for making fun of him.

Then my friend Ed decided that we needed to find the boy and invite him to do something with us. I remember almost telling Ed that that was why I was his friend. Becasue he would do things like this.


*Note:* I know partly where this dream came from. Back in high school Ed was my best friend. But I had this other friend that he found soo annoying. And he just couldn't stand it when she was around.

So last year we went to a high school reunion together. And there was this other friend sitting alone at a table looking rather down. She had gained a lot of weight and just wasn't fitting in with all the "popular" contests that were still going on after all these years. We talked to her for a few minutes then went to get out food. Then Ed came back and sat right down at that table where she was sitting all alone, and announced that we would sit here. And we all talked and it was very nice. And my respect for my friend Ed went up a few more notches.

----------


## raklet

> So last year we went to a high school reunion together. And there was this other friend sitting alone at a table looking rather down. She had gained a lot of weight and just wasn't fitting in with all the "popular" contests that were still going on after all these years. We talked to her for a few minutes then went to get out food. Then Ed came back and sat right down at that table where she was sitting all alone, and announced that we would sit here. And we all talked and it was very nice. And my respect for my friend Ed went up a few more notches.



Good for your friend Ed.  I went to a high school reunion  couple of years ago and it is amazing to see the "popular" contests still going on.  Reminds of that song "High School Never Ends".  Personally, I saw people much differently than when I was in high school.  Unfortunately, I have many regrets from the way I treated people back in high school, but I tried to be different to them at the reunion and be their friend.

----------


## mark

> *Note:* I know partly where this dream came from. Back in high school Ed was my best friend. But I had this other friend that he found soo annoying. And he just couldn't stand it when she was around.
> 
> So last year we went to a high school reunion together. And there was this other friend sitting alone at a table looking rather down. She had gained a lot of weight and just wasn't fitting in with all the "popular" contests that were still going on after all these years. We talked to her for a few minutes then went to get out food. Then Ed came back and sat right down at that table where she was sitting all alone, and announced that we would sit here. And we all talked and it was very nice. And my respect for my friend Ed went up a few more notches.



yeah that really is good!

I have not had a reunion which im glad for lol being one of the unpopular I would probably be in a similar situation  as that girl.

It is really nice that you and your friend sat there I bet it meant the world to her  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good for your friend Ed. I went to a high school reunion couple of years ago and it is amazing to see the "popular" contests still going on. Reminds of that song "High School Never Ends". Personally, I saw people much differently than when I was in high school. Unfortunately, I have many regrets from the way I treated people back in high school, but I tried to be different to them at the reunion and be their friend.







> yeah that really is good!
> 
> I have not had a reunion which im glad for lol being one of the unpopular I would probably be in a similar situation as that girl.
> 
> It is really nice that you and your friend sat there I bet it meant the world to her



Thanks for the comments, guys.

You know, the reunion was very interesting to go to. I wasn't sure I wanted to go, but Ed begged me to and said he wouldn't go without me. So I went down and had a wonderful time staying with his parents, since Ed was in transition and was currently staying at home at the moment, so it wourked out nice.

Anyway...the reunion... I found it interesting in several ways. First, there were the same "popular" contest going on, as I mentioned before. The group that tried hard to wear the sexiest/sleaziest clothes. Then be as loud as possible to draw attention to themselves.

Another thing I found interesting is that in some ways we went back further than high school. I found myself talking and having the best time with people who I was really good friends with in elementary or Jr. High, but drifted away from in high school. And it was the same with Ed. He had found his first and second grade class pictures and then went around and talked to everyone he could find from that list, even if he had never talked to them in high school. Everyone thought that was so cool. Unfortunately, he and I didn't go to the same elementary. Our high school took in a big area. And as he says, he grew up in the more "ghetto-y" part of town, and I was on the very opposite side.

Anyway, so we ended up talking to different people than we thought we would. But having the best time. And afterwards I was sooo glad I went.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, TS is back!  I was just thinking about you today at work (yes, I often sit around thinking about DV, and people here, at work  ::embarrassed:: , and I thought I better bump her journal up when I get here.  But you are back, so no need!

I like your Grandpa dream.  Sometimes I think I should try to incubate dreams like that, but something stops me from doing it, I don't know.  I like them when they happen tho.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, TS is back! I was just thinking about you today at work (yes, I often sit around thinking about DV, and people here, at work , and I thought I better bump her journal up when I get here. But you are back, so no need!



Thanks *MB,* With so many people posting DJs these days they do get buried fast if you are away for a day or two. Thanks for thinking about me!



*Dream:*

I dreamed that I was in the *hospital* (not as a patient) with a group of children. The actor *Hayden Christensen* came in the room and sat down. He was there to entertain the children that were stuck in the hospital. He was weaing a costume with a large red mask that had three eyes on it. He started to tell a story.

For some reason, I couldn't help interrupting him with (what I thought were) funny little comments. I kept telling myself I needed to stop because it was rude to keep interrupting. 

Then after a while into the story (which I no longer remember) I suddenly remembered that I had had a dream about this same exact thing. I remember telling Hayden that I had a dream that he had come to the hospital and read to us. Only in the dream he had been wearing a ghost costume.

It was funny because I remembered this dream in a dream so well. I was so sure that I had really had that dream. And I thought it was such a crazy coincidence that he actually did come into the hospital.


Edit: I have had several dreams about Hayden Christensen now.

----------


## warock

Hey Ts
i have been reading some of your exciting lucid dreams latley. 
I went to sleep last night with ur lucid dreams still in my thoughts. 
In my dream i woke up from bed. And all of a sudden my tooth came out.
I was bleeding rapidly but took notice and just tossed it aside. The rest of my dream took place in school with the usual classes.
I woke up punching myself for missing that. And had to go to school a second time  :Sad: 

Nice LD's BTW. I've only had about 10 for the past 4 months

----------


## Burned up

> Thanks *MB,* With so many people posting DJs these days they do get buried fast if you are away for a day or two. Thanks for thinking about me!



Yours has "risen to the top" of the screen (for now).  But you're right.  I've seen lots of new DJs lately and I've even had to go on to page 2 to get to mine.  Well, I mean, its....its....its just not right.  Is it!?!





> *Dream:*
> 
> I dreamed that I was in the *hospital* (not as a patient) with a group of children. The actor *Hayden Christensen* came in the room and sat down. He was there to entertain the children that were stuck in the hospital. He was weaing a costume with a large red mask that had three eyes on it. He started to tell a story.
> 
> For some reason, I couldn't help interrupting him with (what I thought were) funny little comments. I kept telling myself I needed to stop because it was rude to keep interrupting. 
> 
> Then after a while into the story (which I no longer remember) I suddenly remembered that I had had a dream about this same exact thing. I remember telling Hayden that I had a dream that he had come to the hospital and read to us. Only in the dream he had been wearing a ghost costume.
> 
> It was funny because I remembered this dream in a dream so well. I was so sure that I had really had that dream. And I thought it was such a crazy coincidence that he actually did come into the hospital.
> ...



Sounds like you want to impress him / make an impression on him with your humour.  Dreams of dreams - that really gets confusing.  I mean, does the "dreamed dream" really actually get dreamed?  And if not, how not?

The mask with 3 eyes reminds me of ->  ::alien::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey Ts
> i have been reading some of your exciting lucid dreams latley. 
> I went to sleep last night with ur lucid dreams still in my thoughts. 
> In my dream i woke up from bed. And all of a sudden my tooth came out.
> I was bleeding rapidly but took notice and just tossed it aside. The rest of my dream took place in school with the usual classes.
> I woke up punching myself for missing that. And had to go to school a second time 
> 
> Nice LD's BTW. I've only had about 10 for the past 4 months



Hi Warock, thanks for the comments. 10 LDs in 4 months isn't terrible. That's regular enough that with some effort you can bring the number up.

Yeah... loose teeth dreams. Was that your first loose tooth dream? Maybe next time you will become lucid. I actually haven't had one for a while now.

Thanks, warock ...and good luck... :smiley: 





> Sounds like you want to impress him / make an impression on him with your humour.



That could be it. I have always liked Star Wars and think it would be cool to meet him. But it might also be because over the years I have worked with a lot of kids. And I know that there are times that kids just can't help but to blurt things out. It's like they are compelled. And I have thought at times, "Why can't they just be quiet and listen??" And in the dream I might have been a kid, and my mind might have been trying out what it could be like to feel like you _have_ to blurt things out. Maybe...





> Dreams of dreams - that really gets confusing. I mean, does the "dreamed dream" really actually get dreamed? And if not, how not?



 Yes, that whole idea is quite confusing. I have things come up in my dreams that I was sooo sure that I had dreamed about in previous dreams, yet when I wake up I can't actually remember having the dream. 

And I have had WILDs in dreams too. But that is much more straight forward. I consider those just types of LDs.





*Dreams:*

I had several dreams last night with repeating themes. One being that I am seeing or about to see something really neat...and I *don't have my camera*.

The second theme was *needing to use bathrooms*, but having there be some problems to prevent me from going.

First dream I was seeing a strange creature that was large and hairy but not quite a bigfoot. And I wanted to take a picture but I had forgotten my camera.

The next I was about to go in a hot air balloon that belonged to my friends. And I didn't have my camera, and I was racing back home to try to find it and having all kinds of problems.

Somewhere in here I was at my grandparents' house, and I needed to go to the bathroom. But there were people in there and I had no privacy. And I think the toilet was overflowing or about to over flow.


Anyway, I have to kick myself and say, Why, oh why don't these themes get me lucid?? They happen sooo often in dreams. I really should know better by now.

I'm obviously on a dry-ish spell right now.... :Sad:

----------


## raklet

> I'm obviously on a dry-ish spell right now....



 ::hug::  Yeah me too.  Hang in there, it will come back.  ::D:

----------


## mark

ah shame about the dry spell...I think everyone has them though, I spent most of December struggling.

ha ha yeah you and burned up have it right there sre SO many DJs now...I try to put myself about but its getting hard now lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> Anyway, I have to kick myself and say, Why, oh why don't these themes get me lucid?? They happen sooo often in dreams. I really should know better by now.
> 
> I'm obviously on a dry-ish spell right now....



 :Sad:  You and me both.  Hang in there.

----------


## Burned up

> Yes, that whole idea is quite confusing. I have things come up in my dreams that I was sooo sure that I had dreamed about in previous dreams, yet when I wake up I can't actually remember having the dream.



Oh yes, I have those quite a bit.  I often think I've visited a place I've been to before in a dream, even after waking, but in fact thinking I've been there before was part of the dream.  If you see what I mean (in which case please explain it back to me as I'm doubting myself now!).  :Confused: 





> I'm obviously on a dry-ish spell right now....



Not good.  But hey, it happens.

(My dreams are fragments or plain dull at the moment)

----------


## raklet

Sounds like we are all suffering from lack of dreams right now. Maybe there is a DV virus going around.  :wink2:   ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sounds like we are all suffering from lack of dreams right now. Maybe there is a DV virus going around.



Yes, I concur.  Caught thru our computers.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I'm back. I was gone for the holiday weekend.

And my dry spell continues..... 

All I remember is some dream where I was trying to get to someone's porch and an* alligator* was trying to get me.

----------


## raklet

Hi, welcome back!  Sorry to hear your dry spell continues.  I had an epic dream last night after many days of nothing, but I'm not holding my breath that it wil continue.  Pretty soon, your dream maker is going to feel starved and produce a really good one for you!

----------


## Burned up

> Well, I'm back. I was gone for the holiday weekend.
> 
> And my dry spell continues..... 
> 
> All I remember is some dream where I was trying to get to someone's porch and an* alligator* was trying to get me.



I hate those things.  I remember in one bad dream a couple of years ago I tried to get rid of a baby one by deep-frying it.  When I took it out, all crispy like, it opened its eyes.  I woke in terror!

Shudders.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hi, welcome back! Sorry to hear your dry spell continues. I had an epic dream last night after many days of nothing, but I'm not holding my breath that it wil continue. Pretty soon, your dream maker is going to feel starved and produce a really good one for you!



Cool about your epic dream. I'll try to get to it soon. I'm trying to catch up on so much at the moment. I have to practice being a Dream Guide now....





> I hate those things. I remember in one bad dream a couple of years ago I tried to get rid of a baby one by deep-frying it. When I took it out, all crispy like, it opened its eyes. I woke in terror!
> 
> Shudders.



Wow...that _would_ be creepy.  ::shock::  I have had those dreams where there is something so unexpected that it shocks you into waking up. Then you lay there in bed with your heart beating really fast....

But that was a creative way to try to get rid of it, I'll have to admit.... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had several dreams last night.


*Dream 1:*

I had been on a *ship* with a group of people. I had a bucket of things that I took home with me. In the bucket I found a *crab*. I was sure it was going to die. Then I remembered this bucket was actually stored on the ship for months (from a previous trip of mine) and that the crab had survived without being in the water for that long time. So that made me feel better. I also realized that I could take it back to the ship becasue it hadn't sailed away yet.


This was actually a long complex dream. I just remember the end.



*Dream 2 (Mini DV Member Dream):*

*Sara* from DV was leaving. I read her goodbye post and felt sad.


*Dream 3:* 

Weird dream. I remember walking into a shop. There were several women only dressed in bras and panties. Then I was suddenly in a movie that I knew was going to have a sex scene in it. I was out on the ocean again. I was with a guy and another couple. We found this island that was carved out and had a neat shelterd place. It wasn't very big. I must had had part of me that realized that this was a dream because I knew I could make the area bigger if I wanted. I'm not sure if I actually did or not.

Then the guy I was with was floating beside me on a raft. I knew that we were supposed to have sex now. The thought made me very nervous. I saw that the guy was very fit and muscular. I looked at his six pack abs and his pecs and found him attractive, but I still felt extrememly uncomfortable. Then I decided that I didn't need to have sex with him if I didn't want to. So I decided to just talk with him instead. So I blurted out, "You've got great abs and pecs. Tell me about your workout scedule."

----------


## mark

hey I notice you just got made a dream guide! nice one! I also noticed adam got made on to  :smiley: 





> *Dream 2 (Mini DV Member Dream):*



That would be sad indeed





> *Dream 3:*



ha ha well when it comes to those types of dreams you clearly have more self restraint then me ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> *Sara* from DV was leaving. I read her goodbye post and felt sad.



Noooooooooooo.....      She can't do that!   ::morecrying::  





> *Dream 3:* 
> 
> Weird dream. I remember walking into a shop. There were several women only dressed in bras and panties. Then I was suddenly in a movie that I knew was going to have a sex scene in it. I was out on the ocean again. I was with a guy and another couple. We found this island that was carved out and had a neat shelterd place. It wasn't very big. I must had had part of me that realized that this was a dream because I knew I could make the area bigger if I wanted. I'm not sure if I actually did or not.
> 
> Then the guy I was with was floating beside me on a raft. I knew that we were supposed to have sex now. The thought made me very nervous. I saw that the guy was very fit and muscular. I looked at his six pack abs and his pecs and found him attractive, but I still felt extrememly uncomfortable. Then I decided that I didn't need to have sex with him if I didn't want to. So I decided to just talk with him instead. So I blurted out, "You've got great abs and pecs. Tell me about your workout scedule."







> ha ha well when it comes to those types of dreams you clearly have more self restraint then me ha ha



Yes she does, (trying to change the subject like that)  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I decided that I didn't need to have sex with him if I didn't want to. So I decided to just talk with him instead. So I blurted out, "You've got great abs and pecs. Tell me about your workout scedule."



 ::shakehead::  TS, TS, TS...I wish you could send that DC my way.  My dreams are still crappy lately.

----------


## raklet

LoL at the Island and the Hunk.  Great way to change the subject (at least in your mind :chuckle.  Any guy that heard he had great abs and pecks would surely think something else was on your mind than a workout schedule  :wink2: )

----------


## Sara

> hey I notice you just got made a dream guide! nice one! I also noticed adam got made on to



Ohhh, good you noticed, I hadn't realised... Maybe I thought TS was already a DG? Ah, no, her name was mostly in orange because of the accomplished tasks  :smiley: 






> I had been on a *ship* with a group of people. I had a bucket of things that I took home with me. In the bucket I found a *crab*. I was sure it was going to die. Then I remembered this bucket was actually stored on the ship for months (from a previous trip of mine) and that the crab had survived without being in the water for that long time. So that made me feel better. I also realized that I could take it back to the ship becasue it hadn't sailed away yet.



Ahhh, a dream of a starving animal... I have these very often (but mostly it's about mice, rats or hamsters). I wonder what they represent. I always feel guilty in those dreams.





> *Dream 2 (Mini DV Member Dream):*
> 
> *Sara* from DV was leaving. I read her goodbye post and felt sad.



Nooo, I'm not going to leave you guys!!
I haven't been online very often this week, but I'm certainly not gone  :smiley: 
But sweet that you dreamed of me  ::content:: 






> It wasn't very big. I must had had part of me that realized that this was a dream because I knew I could make the area bigger if I wanted. I'm not sure if I actually did or not.



Ah, those vague flashes of lucidity... Too bad it doesn't really kick in at moments like this...





> Then the guy I was with was floating beside me on a raft. I knew that we were supposed to have sex now. The thought made me very nervous. I saw that the guy was very fit and muscular. I looked at his six pack abs and his pecs and found him attractive, but I still felt extrememly uncomfortable. Then I decided that I didn't need to have sex with him if I didn't want to. So I decided to just talk with him instead. So I blurted out, "You've got great abs and pecs. Tell me about your workout scedule."



 ::rolllaugh::  a hot guy with great muscles and you don't want to have sex with him? How come?





> LoL at the Island and the Hunk.  Great way to change the subject (at least in your mind .  Any guy that heard he had great abs and pecks would surely think something else was on your mind than a workout schedule )



 ::lmao::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey guys.... 






> a hot guy with great muscles and you don't want to have sex with him? How come?



 He was a stranger, and I didn't feel comfortable. And I had no idea that I was dreaming.






> hey I notice you just got made a dream guide! nice one! I also noticed adam got made on to



Yeah, thanks. Though I haven't been able to get online as much as I need to. But I'm working on it.






> Maybe I thought TS was already a DG? Ah, no, her name was mostly in orange because of the accomplished tasks



Thanks. But I'm starting to wonder if I'll even have a lucid dream this month, let alone to the task....




And.... no memorable dreams last night.... :Sad: 







Wow...I just reread this post, and I sound pretty negative. So to make up for it I'll put in a few of the dancing bananas.

 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::  



That's better..... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally broke my dry spell becasue I had a day where I could sleep in and do a WBTB with B6.


Lucid dream 1:


I didn't quite WILD. But I drifted into a dream immediately. I was with my mom in the kitchen. She had her sewing maching on the table. I was talking to her, but I started to sense things were not right. I questioned it and realized that I was in a dream. I continued to watch my mom, she was jumping all around and acting like a kid. I wondered why I didn't pick up on the fact that it was a dream before this point.

I thought, "Now's the chance to do a lucid task of the month". I decided to start with the basic. I was about to ask her what my New Year's resolution should be....but then "I woke up."

It didn't take me long to realize that this was a False Awakening. I don't remember where I was, but the next thing I remember was that I was flying. I could see beautiful red cliffs all around me. I flew for a few minutes then I saw a guy on the ground. He was standing by a trailhead and reading a sign. I started to land by him. At first he seemed surprised to see me flying. But then he knodded as if figuring out that I was lucid dreaming. I reached out my hand and he started flying after me. He was in his twenties and had dark hair that was receding a little. 

I could see the ocean in front of us. I flew over some hills and saw the land drop out from under me and I was now flying high over the beach and soon over the water. I started sinking a little and was slightly nervous that I was going to end up in the water. But then I had confidence that even though I'd go low that I would still stay above the water.

I looked behind me and saw that the guy didn't want to come over the water. I turned back and went to where he was standing. I then remembered to try the task again. 

So I asked him what my New year's Resolution should be. I had no idea what he was going to say. I was very curious. He finally said to me, "Your New Year's Resolution....you should ratify your drinks."

I said, "What does that mean? And what do you mean by 'drinks'--I don't drink. I don't get it".

I wasn't really satisfied with that because I didn't understand it. So I looked around. I saw a boy with dark curly hair that looked about 12. I asked him what my N Y's resolution should be. But he wouldn't answer. Then for some strange reason I decided to kiss him (I have been doing that in LDs lately...age doesn't seem to matter...it's like I'm just curious to see what it's like to kiss dream people). But as I closed in he was like a ghost. I couldn't make contact. 

So I went and found a group of little girls that looked about 6 years old. I asked them what my NYR should be. Then I felt I needed to clarify. I told them that NYRs would be things like, "I will exercise more regularly this year"...or "I will eat healthier" and things like that.


But then one of the girls started crying over something, and I went to comfort her. She looked like Lana from Smallville when she was little. I told her that she was a very beautiful little girl.


There was another LD but I have to go and will finish later.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream 2:

I drifted back to sleep again. I remember I was sitting in my church talking to SJ. I had called himteh wrong name and told him that I always mixed himup with the other guy whose name I used. [None of that is true in real life.]

I then went outside. I must have gotten lucid at this point becasue I saw *buffalos* and wanted to see them closer. I flew over to them and saw that there were *dinosuars* in the next firld. I wanted to get close to them becasue I remember thinking that I had never had dinosuars show up in an LD before.

As I got closer to the dinosaurs they started looking strange. They were *triceratops*, but they wer pink. Then the next time I looked they were all up in the tops of the trees. I flew up to them. As I reached out to touch one I saw that it was small and it was actually flowers on the tree. I reached out and pulled one off the branch. It was a lot like a stuffed animal made up of pink flowers. I cuddled it in my arms. It smelled really good.

I don't know how this transitioned, but I was then in a Salon in a mall. There were several girls working there. I set down my flowery triceratops, and walked over to the girls.

I saw there was a small plate of *lemon bars* there. I asked if I could have one. I knew that this was my chance to eat this kind of food without it having any negative effect. So I quickly ate the lemon bar and reached for the last one. I ate that too.

I then asked the girls if there were any more cookies here. They said that there was a plate of *cookies* and a bag of *brownies* in the back. I rushed back and grabbed the plate of cookies. They were soft and kind of melted in my mouth after a few chews, so I ate them all very quickly.

I then demanded for them to tell me where the bag of brownies was. I quickly apologised for my tone of voice. And I then explained to them that I was in a lucid dream, and that this was the only place where I could eat things like this. I then told them what lucid dreaming was, and they all agreed that they wished they could do this too so they could eat all they wanted with no negative consequence.

One of the girls said that she wanted to open a salon at my house. That way I could tell people all about LDing while she cut there hair or did thier nails. I told her I wasn't sure that would work.

I was then ready to leave. I went to pick up my flower triceratops, but it was gone. At first I was upset. The girls helped me looked. Then I said, "You know, this really doesn't matter. This is just a dream--I can't take it with me anyway."

I left and went back to where the trees were. And then I think I drifted to non lucid dreams.

----------


## raklet

Dream eating!   ::D:   Do you really feel that way about dessert's IRL?  Do you abstain from eating them?   ::holycrap::

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, TS!   Two lucids!

I love the "flowery triceratops" description.  And how you were sorry about demanding the brownies.   ::chuckle:: 

You really had a dream-binge there!  :wink2:  That must mean you are doing really well with your eating IRL.  I fell off a little bit at the end of the year (as usual  ::roll:: ), but I'm doing pretty well now.

----------


## Pancaka

i want a flower animal to cuddle with now too... ::damnit::

----------


## Tobby

Cool lucids TS!

Sounds to me you NYR is to start drinking  :Eek:  (I looked up ratify on urbandictionary and it gave me to approve)
Not a very healthy advice tho.

----------


## Twoshadows

Sorry to be gone so long again. Life's busy.





> Dream eating!  Do you really feel that way about dessert's IRL? Do you abstain from eating them?



Well, yes, I do like sweets. And yes, I'm not eating any sugar now, or white or wheat flour, or anything cooked for that matter. Mostly fruits, veggies and raw seeds and nuts, with other things like olive oil, raw cacao and things like that. It's for health reasons. I don't want to get cancer.





> Congratulations, TS! Two lucids!
> 
> I love the "flowery triceratops" description. And how you were sorry about demanding the brownies. 
> 
> You really had a dream-binge there!  That must mean you are doing really well with your eating IRL. I fell off a little bit at the end of the year (as usual ), but I'm doing pretty well now.



That's great that you're doing good now. I fell off at the end of the year too. But I'm at it again.





> i want a flower animal to cuddle with now too...



And I want mine back.....it was very cute and cuddly...and smelled good.





> Cool lucids TS!
> 
> Sounds to me you NYR is to start drinking  (I looked up ratify on urbandictionary and it gave me to approve)
> Not a very healthy advice tho.



Hey thanks Tobby. I actually looked it up too to see if there was a way it could have made sense. (But I have no plans to start drinking, though.) Funny how a word like that--that I have never used in my life-- would pop into my dream like that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a couple of dreams that I feel are worth sharing.


*Sunday nap dream:*

I wasn't quite lucid, but I was close. This was a long dream, but I no longer remember a lot of details. BUt I do know that I was* flying* all around. I think I started out in the yard by my old LA house. I think I started by flying over the fence and into the school yard. Then I remember just flying up as high as I wanted and then falling all the way back to the ground and landing in a standing position. I did that many times.

I then remember being in a huge building, and flying up and touching the ceiling which was several stories up, and then falling and landing again. And doing that over and over.


*Last night's dream:*

This was only one fo the dreams of the night, but it's the only one I still remember. 

I was flying on the back of a *griffin*. I was straddling its back but leaning forward and laying my head on a pillow. I don't remember where I was suppossed to be going. But I do remember looking down and supposedly recognizing a side of a mountain covered with pine trees and knowing that I was in Northen California. I suddenly had this odd feeling that I was sooo far from home and all alone, yet somewhat safe of this griffin. But it was a lonely feeling. And it was night with the moonlight glowing off the snow on the ground.

I had several books on my pillow that I had to keep checking to make sure they wouldn't slide off.

----------


## ninja9578

Flying on a griffin sounds like fun.  Had to do a crappy Photoshop for you:

----------


## Twoshadows

Awwww.....that's so cool......

Thanks, *ninja*.... :smiley: 

And that was a lot like it was. Although I didn't actually seen its face-- but I was laying on it just like that.



I had a bunch of dreams last night. But when I woke up I didn't think any of them were interesting enough to wirte down. Now I can't remember a single one. Bad me. I need to wirte down my dreams no matter what.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...and I just noticed that I have finally gotten 2000 posts. It's taken me a little while to get there.

But hey...I'm there now.... :boogie:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a really good dreaming night last night. I guess I should say "this morning". I did a *WBTB* and had a long dream in which I was lucid a good part. I guess this is really the trick for me. WBTBs with B6 almost always guarrantee a lucid dream for me--and when they don't I usually get a really vivid dream.

Since this was a really long dream, I had to back track and try to piece it all together. I listed all the things I remembered doing and then tried to get them in the right order. I do had a few spots in this dream where I can't remember the transition from one place to the next.


Lucid Dream:

I started off trying to get to my *high school*. I was *driving a car* and was trying to find a place to park. I was having an awful time. Either I couldn't find a place or I went too fast by an available place and couldn't get back to it. This was the basic "driving nightmare"...nothing was going right with my driving.

I finally went up and over this very steep hill. I almost had a heart attack on the otherside becasue the street pretty much disappeared and the houses were stacked, and there were these deep deep places between houses that went way down the the level of the street below the hill. I remember not being in the car and almost falling down the crack. (Hard to explain that part.)

Transition...

I was now in the house of my friend who happened to be *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. She was busy doing something and I tried walking up the stairs to the second floor. I realized that the staris were covered in broken glass. I looked at the bottom of my shoes and they were covered with shards that had impaled their way into my shoe. I could feel the point of one shard against the skin on the bottom of my foot. I pulled that piece and many of the others out. But by walking back down the stairs I got more in my shoes.

Buffy was now with another friend and they were going to go to shcool. I can't remember what the problem was but I wasn't able to go with them. I was stressed again that I was late for school and needed to hurry.

I left again, now on foot. I saw my old *college campus* in front of me. I was pretty sure that if I could just cross through, then I would see my high school on the other side.

The campus was crowded. I got caught in a crowd that ended up taking me to some stairs that went upstairs to the library. The stairs had some padded places on them that if you pushed something was supposed to happen (?). I then realized that the stairs were actually an escalator. I rode to the top knowing that I would have to go out the back door of the library to go down the big hill to get to my high school.

While in the crowded library a Navajo man in a Scout shirt asked me how Scouting was going for me. I told him, "Fine." He then asked me what I had learned from my experiences in Scouting. I told him that I learned that 9 year old boys were crazy, but they could be a lot of fun. 

I was in a hurry, so I excused myself and went out the back door.

I was now on the hill that I knew would be there. The hill was covered with college students sitting on it having a break or eating. There was a sidewalk winding its way down the steep hill.

I looked back at the library building. It looked almost like a castle sitting on top of the steep hill. I then saw a *muppet-like pig thing* floating around against the castle wall. It kept repeating, *"You can't come in....you can't come in."*

This struck me as really odd. Then it hit me. I was dreaming. I looked at all the peopel around me and wanted to do something to get their attention. At first I felt shy, then I decided that I didn't care--this was just a dream. So I climbed up on some stone railing near the top of the hill and shouted, *"HELLO _________* [name of my college]!!! *Watch me!"*

And at that I took a jump forward. I went up a few feet then landed in a float out over the grassy hill. I then *flew straight up...and then dropped* myself down to about 20 feet over the crowd. I watched their faces. I wanted to impress them. They weren't as suprised as I thought they should be, but they were defintely impressed. So I did it again.


Transition.....


I was now in a house with a group of people (kind of fuzzy here).

I do remember having a plate of *chocalate chip cookies* in front of me. I knew this was my chance. I started shoving cookies in my mouth (I don't know why I don't eat more daintily in dreams... :tongue2: ). They were big and very soft, cakey cookies. I ate one after another. There was one especially big cookie almost as big as the whole plate. I kept pushing it into my mouth trying to get my mouth as full as possible.

I know this sounds very unladylike and actually kind of gross. But I remember the cookies not having much flavor, unless I stuffed my mouth completely full, then I could taste them.

I also remember eating a plate of *salty crackers*. I was also disapointed by the lack of flavor. And for some reason my mouth wouldn't open up all the way. And I also "knew" that if I tried to open my dream mouth all the way open, then I would wake up. I don't know why I came to that conclusion. My mouth just kind of felt stiff. Maybe my mouth was actually open a bit in real life as I slept and by trying to open my dream mouth I would be opening my real mouth thus waking me up (?).

I then remember seeing a *strawberry*. I knew that strawberries were somewhat sour, and this was looked a little pinkinsh green in spots, so I knew it could be quite tart. I really thought that if I put this in my mouth my taste buds would come alive and I would start to taste everything. But as I took a bite the strawberry had very little flavor.


Transition...

I was now *flying* outside my mom's house at night. As I looked up at the stars, I suddenly reemmbered that the main thing I had wanted to do if I had a lucid dream was to compelte the *Advanced Task* of flying to another planet.

I remembered being able to fly to the stars in the past, so that gave me comfidence. I just stared out at the night and concentrated... and all around me I started seeing stars. I pushed forward and saw the stars rushing by me. I tired to keep my eye out for planets. I finally saw one, but it passed me too quickly. I tried to slow down a bit, but stars were still passing me. I looked and saw another planet. It was redish brown and had little crators. I got closer, but I passed it. I tried to turn around, but at this point I woke up.


Or so I thought.

The next thing I remember is being at my childhood friend M's house. *Tanya* was there eating breakfast. I don't know if I was looking out a window or on the TV, but I was suddenly seeing a castle. I think it was suppossed to be a World of Warcraft Horde castle. But I was calling it the Hufflepuff castle.

Again I saw that *funny flying pig thing* from earlier in the dream. It was greenish in color and floated by the wall of the caslte saying, "You can't get in....you can't get in...."

I laughed and said to Tanya, "Hey-- there's the *Hufflepuff Pig* that got me lucid last night." And I explained to her a little of the dream and how seeing that pig thing make me question my state and become lucid.

She then gave me a funny look.

I started to get it.

I asked her, "You are asleep right now, aren't you?"

She grinned at me.

"I should actually say,_ I'm_ still asleep. Right?"

I tried to pick up on that dream feeling. And right as I was convinced that I was dreaming, my alarm went off...and I woke up for real.

----------


## Man of Shred

that last LD was hysterical. Flying pig thingies yelling? that made my day! :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> that last LD was hysterical. Flying pig thingies yelling? that made my day!



Heehee...thanks, Ranma. I really don't know where that came from....and to have it show up twice....that really is kind of weird!

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: Wow, the coincidences are happening again!





> Since this was a really long dream, I had to back track and try to piece it all together. I listed all the things I remembered doing and then tried to get them in the right order. I do had a few spots in this dream where I can't remember the transition from one place to the next.



I had that problem too; but I guess it's OK when your lucid is so long it's hard to remember it all!  I don't mind that kind of problem.  :smiley:  You did really well remembering a lot of yours.





> I looked back at the library building. It looked almost like a castle sitting on top of the steep hill. I then saw a *muppet-like pig thing* floating around against the castle wall. It kept repeating, *"You can't come in....you can't come in."*





Wouldn't it be cool if that turned out to be your dream guide?  ::chuckle::  






> I do remember having a plate of *chocalate chip cookies* in front of me. I knew this was my chance. I started shoving cookies in my mouth (I don't know why I don't eat more daintily in dreams...).





That's as bad as me eating off of other people's plates in the restaurant. ::D: 





> I remembered being able to fly to the stars in the past, so that gave me comfidence. I just stared out at the night and concentrated... and all around me I started seeing stars. I pushed forward and saw the stars rushing by me. I tired to keep my eye out for planets. I finally saw one, but it passed me too quickly. I tried to slow down a bit, but stars were still passing me. I looked and saw another planet. It was redish brown and had little crators. I got closer, but I passed it. I tried to turn around, but at this point I woke up.





Cool...I love how the confidence enabled you to do it.  It does reinforce itself, doesn't it?





> Again I saw that *funny flying pig thing* from earlier in the dream. It was greenish in color and floated by the wall of the caslte saying, "You can't get in....you can't get in...."
> 
> I laughed and said to Tanya, "Hey-- there's the *Hufflepuff Pig* that got me lucid last night." And I explained to her a little of the dream and how seeing that pig thing make me question my state and become lucid.





It is your dream guide!  It will be showing up in all your dreams not, getting you lucid!  Wow, that would be so cool.  You should try and draw a picture of it, and maybe focus on it before you go to sleep and try to get it back.





> "I should actually say,_ I'm_ still asleep. Right?"



That is so weird, when you're lucid and you think people that you know are probably dreaming and lucid too.  (I asked my BF if he remembered any restaruant dreams from last night--no luck.)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You know, TS, I'm very _very_ impressed that you've been keeping this thing alive.  And it now seems you're having more LDs than ever.  You're a pro!  I mean, you're even a dream guide now.   ::D: 

I actually have been dreaming quite excessively, just no time to update.  I'm not even very active in the offtopic boards anymore.  The reason?  First semester just ended and now I'm up to my waist in exams and work and other anonymous teenage pressures.  Oh well, such is life!

I'm glad to see you keeping the tradition alive.  Hopefully I'll be joining you in this updatory of journals pretty soon.   :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. What a lucid!  ::goodjob2:: 

Shame you couldn't complete the task, but just flying into space is better than I've been able to do.  :tongue2:  Keep up the good work, TS!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, the coincidences are happening again!
> 
> 
> 
> I had that problem too; but I guess it's OK when your lucid is so long it's hard to remember it all! I don't mind that kind of problem.  You did really well remembering a lot of yours.



Thanks. Yeah I guess that _is_ the problem we would like to have if anything--a lucid that is soooo long that we have trouble remembering all of it. ::D: 








> That's as bad as me eating off of other people's plates in the restaurant.



It's like we have totally let our guards down and we don't have to worry about manners even a little. After all, why should we--we are in the privacy of our own dreams. (It's times like that that I really hope shared dreaming truly is impossible.... ::lol:: .)









> Cool...I love how the confidence enabled you to do it. It does reinforce itself, doesn't it?



Confidence has made a huge difference for me. It really is the key to success in LDs. That's why I am able to fly in every LD. Like in this dream when I was about to show off for the entire collage. I had this brief thought as I jumped into the air, "I'm not going to make a fool of myself, am I?" But then I had the immediate answering thought, "I'm great at flying, There is absolutely no reason why I couldn't do this, and do it well."









> It is your dream guide! It will be showing up in all your dreams not, getting you lucid! Wow, that would be so cool. You should try and draw a picture of it, and maybe focus on it before you go to sleep and try to get it back.



My dream guide is a greenish muppet like pig thing....... ::laughhard:: . Then I guess I need to figure out the message it kept repeating, "You can't get in...." It might be the answer to all my questions in life.


I'm not sure I can remember the details enough to draw it...but still, it might be fun to try anyway. I'll post it if I do.








> That is so weird, when you're lucid and you think people that you know are probably dreaming and lucid too. (I asked my BF if he remembered any restaruant dreams from last night--no luck.)



I know, it is funny. I mean if I'm lucid I should know that everyone around me is just something from my imagination and not real.. Yet I still have conversations with them as if they are real.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You know, TS, I'm very _very_ impressed that you've been keeping this thing alive. And it now seems you're having more LDs than ever. You're a pro! I mean, you're even a dream guide now.



 Well thanks, CB. That means a lot.... :smiley: 






> I actually have been dreaming quite excessively, just no time to update. I'm not even very active in the offtopic boards anymore. The reason? First semester just ended and now I'm up to my waist in exams and work and other anonymous teenage pressures. Oh well, such is life!



Yeah, I'll bet school is pretty time consuming at this point. Good luck on all you exams and other things. I'm just glad that you have stuck around on the board as much as you have. Maybe when things calm down a bit in your life you can jump right back in with the dream journaling, etc. I do miss the days when we would comment back and forth in each other's journals. But I'm glad that you are still being able to remember your dreams. And I think that by being on this board at all helps you keep dreaming on your mind.






> I'm glad to see you keeping the tradition alive. Hopefully I'll be joining you in this updatory of journals pretty soon.



Thanks...

That would be fun. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow. What a lucid! 
> 
> Shame you couldn't complete the task, but just flying into space is better than I've been able to do.  Keep up the good work, TS!



Thanks, O!

I have had a couple of good successes lately in getting to space really easily. If I can just remember in my next few LDs that this is a goal of mine, I think I will see improvement....and hopefully get to a destination of either a spaceship or another planet.  There's nothing like some good past successes to hep you confident in future LDs.

Keep trying. I have no doubt that with a little persistance you'll be in space in no time.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*


*From two nights ago:*

I was in the *ocean*. I wasn't conpletely alone, but the people I was with were in a boat. We were fairly close to the shore. I had climbed onto a fairly good stretch of rocks where aI thought I was safely out the the waves reach.

But as typical dreams go, a *large wave* suddenly washed over the rock and knocked me off into the water where it pulled me very quickly out into the very deep ocean. I reemember feeling very panicked.


*Last night:*

Fuzzy beginning... But I was* kidnapped* by some man. I knew I wasn't the only one in his huge house that he had kidnapped. At one point I was able to get myself away from the man and run away. He chased me all over the hosue. I think I lost him.  Then I saw other people (also teenagers, which was what I was in the dream), also running away. Finally we all gathered together in his very large family room. There were at least 20 of us. I remember suddenly feeling completely safe...safetly in numbers. The others started feeling confident too. I remember everyone laughing and talking.

When the kidnapper walked in, he could no long imtimidate us. We knew the he no longer had power over us. I enjoyed seeing the look of anger and frustration in his eyes.

----------


## ninja9578

> But as typical dreams go, a *large wave* suddenly washed over the rock and knocked me off into the water where it pulled me very quickly out into the very deep ocean. I reemember feeling very panicked.



Aww, poor TwoShadows.  I've had similar dreams where I've been brought out to sea by a rip tide, they suck  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, poor TwoShadows. I've had similar dreams where I've been brought out to sea by a rip tide, they suck



Yeah, they are kind of scary. I think I have those dreams because I grew up by the ocean and my mom was always telling me to be careful. Only once did a friend and I get caught in a rip tide where we were getting sucked back out into the ocean. But we both did have boogie boards with us, and we kind of rode it out and then swam sideways like they tell you to do. So it turned out fine, but the feeling of getting pulled out into the ocean is one that stays with you.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You poor deary, waves scare me in real life, yet not in dreams... I find that odd, maybe you can best the both of us and fight off both overcome our fears [my mom always told me of how her cousin died from the waves or a rip tide, and a wave almost drowned me once]...

As for the kidnapping dream, I'm glad that the kidnapper lost his power over you ^.^ That says a lot of good things about a person. At least, I think so, a wise person over fear, yet a powerful [possible] leader when favors turn towards you.

----------


## Man of Shred

That's scary about about the kidnapper dream. right now in a town not far from me called "calgary" here is a serial killer on the loose. I hope to god he get's   caught before he kills again. I'm glad you  were able to find safety in your dream. :smiley:

----------


## jubjub629

How did you have the dream?

----------


## raklet

Sorry I haven't been by your DJ lately.  Between illness, work, and a new baby, life has been rough that last couple of weeks.  I promise to do better!  I hope you are well.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You poor deary, waves scare me in real life, yet not in dreams... I find that odd, maybe you can best the both of us and fight off both overcome our fears [my mom always told me of how her cousin died from the waves or a rip tide, and a wave almost drowned me once]...



Ooo...that's scary. I'm glad you were all right. Do you remember that?






> As for the kidnapping dream, I'm glad that the kidnapper lost his power over you ^.^ That says a lot of good things about a person. At least, I think so, a wise person over fear, yet a powerful [possible] leader when favors turn towards you.



Cool...thanks.





> That's scary about about the kidnapper dream. right now in a town not far from me called "calgary" here is a serial killer on the loose. I hope to god he get's caught before he kills again. I'm glad you were able to find safety in your dream.



That's very scary. I hope he is caught very soon. I remember being a kid in Los Angeles, and we (friends, sister and I) would hear about serial killers on the loose in our city and it would scare us. I'll always remember the "Hillside Strangler" and thinking "Oh my gosh--we live on a hill!"





> How did you have the dream?



Which dream? 





> Sorry I haven't been by your DJ lately. Between illness, work, and a new baby, life has been rough that last couple of weeks. I promise to do better! I hope you are well.



Well, I can totally understand. Life and family can take up a lot of time. And with a new baby, even more so. But what an exciting time of life!

Illness, on the other hand it no fun at all. I hope that is past and done. I feel very blessed not to have gotten sick this winter yet. I think my raw vegan diet helps.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember a few short dreams from the last two days.



*Mini dream 1:*

I remember looking out the back door and being surprised to see *Tito* walk by. 



*Mini dream 2:*

I was in the backyard and looked up and saw a jet flying overhead. I knew *CoLd BlooDed* was on that plane. I looked at the direction it came and thought, "He lives that direction from here."



*Mini DV dream:*

I got on *Dreamviews*. I knew I had missed a day and would have to catch up. I then saw a thread titled "*Where's* *Twoshadows*?" And I felt so bad that they had just put me in as a Dream Guide, and I wasn't doing my duty.



*Dream 4- mini LD:*

I was in a house that was supposed to be a new house. I went into the bathroom to find that the bathroom trash had been dumped out all over. I remember picking up handfuls of toilet paper and trying to separate out the dirty clothes. It was such a mess.

I then walked out the bathroom door, and while I was still standing in the doorway, I felt the whole house start to tip. I tried to figure out what would be causing this. Was there a problem with the foundation? It kept tipping over and I had to brace myself in the door frame. I knew that any second the house would fall completely over.

I then looked over and saw Marie just standing there talking on the phone as if there were no problem.

I became lucid for a brief second before the momentum of the house finally falling over made me wake up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a couple of pictures from the weekend.







TS

----------


## Moonbeam

Nice pics, looks like around my house now.

I like your mini-dreams; especially the "Where's Two Shadows?".  You obviously have a very responsible personality.  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Wow.  Nice pics.  Wish I was there.

----------


## raklet

Yes, nice pics!  Did you take a trip over the weekend or is that from where you live?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice pics, looks like around my house now.



Thanks. And yeah, I saw your pictures that you posted a little while back with your dog. I'm jealous that you live in such a beautiful place. I have to drive if I want to see trees.






> I like your mini-dreams; especially the "Where's Two Shadows?". You obviously have a very responsible personality.



Yeah, I guess so. I guess I have been feeling like I wish I had a little more time to spend here doing Dream Guide stuff....







> Wow. Nice pics. Wish I was there.



Thank you, bu.... :smiley: 






> Yes, nice pics! Did you take a trip over the weekend or is that from where you live?



Thanks. It was a short trip. I'm fairly close to the Grand Canyon.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I have these feelings and vague images from dreams last night, but I can only remember details from one part.

I remember there was something I needed to take pictures of. I think I was visiting somewhere really cool. But as usual I had *camera problems*. My battery was very close to being out...and my memory card was full. I knew I would have time to take a few pictures before the battery ran out, but I knew I would have to take the time to delete pictures first. I wondered if that would take all my remaining battery.

So why didn't this trigger lucidity when this is probably my most common dream sign? Well, this weekend when I was out taking pictures in the snow, my battery practically ran out. And I filled my memory card. I came home saying to myself that I would immediately charge the battery and delete pics from my memory card just in case I needed my camera for something.

Well, I haven't yet.


Bad me.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...my camera is all charged up and ready to go. No more missed camera dream signs!

And...

I decided to take on the challenge of drawing my HufflePuff pig from my LD a few nights ago.

Have any one you noticed that once you sit down to draw something from a dream, how little you actually remember about? I just had this basic fuzzy image of a greenish cloaked floating pig that looked like a muppet. But little details like, was the hood up or down seem to have escaped me.

But, for what it's worth, this is what I came up with:





I suppose this is a good exercise to do from time to time to help with dream recall. It's much easier to say, "cloaked pig thing" than to actually draw it.

----------


## ninja9578

Cute piggy  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Have any one you noticed that once you sit down to draw something from a dream, how little you actually remember about?



Yes.  :Sad: 
Actually, I'm going to try to get into the habit of drawing some things from my dreams, even if they are just sketches. I usually take so long to wait until I have the time to do full, details projects, that I just end up not doing anything. I have to try to stop being so damn meticulous and just sketch out things that I can remember.

Nice pic, btw. Very cute.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Pig puppets?  You definitely need to read "The Wolves in the Walls" by Neil Gaiman.

Drawing dreams is the main reason I dream in the first place.  So much damn fun.  Sometimes I feel like I'm cheating the Art scene.  Its like I'll never run out of material.  Not fair to others.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cute piggy



Hey, thanks, ninja.... ::D: 





> Yes. 
> Actually, I'm going to try to get into the habit of drawing some things from my dreams, even if they are just sketches. I usually take so long to wait until I have the time to do full, details projects, that I just end up not doing anything. I have to try to stop being so damn meticulous and just sketch out things that I can remember.
> 
> Nice pic, btw. Very cute.



Thanks.. Yeah, I think I'm going to stick with simple sketches for a while. Maybe eventually, I'll do something more meticulous. 

Good luck with your dream drawings.





> Pig puppets? You definitely need to read "The Wolves in the Walls" by Neil Gaiman.
> 
> 
> Drawing dreams is the main reason I dream in the first place. So much damn fun. Sometimes I feel like I'm cheating the Art scene. Its like I'll never run out of material. Not fair to others.



I had never heard of that book before, but it looks cool.

So you do a lot of dream drawing? That's cool. This discussion makes me want to try this more.




TS

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hey TS! Cute piggy picture!  :smiley:  And I could just cry about the snow photos, we've gotten a TON of snow where I live in the North East and I HATE it! Haha. We just got a few more very wet and heavy inches last night...

----------


## Moonbeam

I hope the Huffle Puff pig comes back as your dream-guide (and is a little more helpful than trying to keep you from coming in.)

It seems like some people can describe detail really well in their dreams, like pj (he's always seeing intricate machines or guitars or something); but mine, not so much, except for every once in a while.

----------


## Pancaka

> Pig puppets?  You definitely need to read "The Wolves in the Walls" by Neil Gaiman.
> 
> Drawing dreams is the main reason I dream in the first place.  So much damn fun.  Sometimes I feel like I'm cheating the Art scene.  Its like I'll never run out of material.  Not fair to others.



theres a whole art style based on dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey TS! Cute piggy picture!  And I could just cry about the snow photos, we've gotten a TON of snow where I live in the North East and I HATE it! Haha. We just got a few more very wet and heavy inches last night...



Thanks Meg. 

Yeah, I do know how it feels to be upset about snow. I grew up in LA and never had snow. Then I moved somewhere that had a lot of snow. I loved it for the first few weeks. Then I just tolerated it. Then I got tired of it. We had a very warm spell at the end of February, and I felt like I was in heaven. Then I remember looking out the window somtime in mid March and seeing the heavy snow coming down and just wanting to cry. I thought I was going to die. Right now I live in a place that only gets a few small snows a year, and it melts within a day or two. So it's actually quite perfect. 





> I hope the Huffle Puff pig comes back as your dream-guide (and is a little more helpful than trying to keep you from coming in.)
> 
> It seems like some people can describe detail really well in their dreams, like pj (he's always seeing intricate machines or guitars or something); but mine, not so much, except for every once in a while.



I think I'm more like you. Sometimes I'll remember something in really good detail. I need to always try to draw those things.





> theres a whole art style based on dreams.



Really, that's cool.



*Dreams:*

Nothing that I remember. How sad. Nothing to even attempt to draw... :Sad: . I'll make sure I do better tonight. And it's about time for a lucid. I need to get a Task done.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm going to post pictures in my DJ from a snow storm we had on December 20th. I'd post them in yours, but I don't want to spam it too much! lol. 

Keep in mind that this was a month and a half ago and we've gotten maybe more than double the amount since these pictures were taken! (thankfully, the city workers have cleared out the snow twice already around town. or else there would be nowhere left to pile it!)

----------


## Twoshadows

Those were cool pictures, Meg,....a_ lot_ of snow!


*Dreams:*

Dream 1 *(DV Member dream):*

I was in a room talking to *Legs2021* from Dreamviews. We were in a room in a house. Things are kind of weird here. It's like we were talking about a place where there was a dam. Suddenly I knew the dam was breaking and water started to pour into our room. I remember us making a mad dash to the front door. We went out and slammed the front door, as if that would stop the water.

[Insprired by the fact that I was on DV last night and looking through old pictures and saw a picture of* Legs2021* and realized that I had not seen her around for a while.]

*Dream 2:*

I suddenly was in the hospital having a *baby*. I hadn't known that I was pregnant. I felt very unprepared to care for baby, but at the same time I was so excited when the doctors placed the baby in my arms for the first time. I remember the wonderful magical feeling of holding this baby that was mine...my baby....

Then I was with my mom and we were in line trying to checkout of the hospital. I suddenly remembered that we had no baby seat for the baby. I also knew that I would not be allowed to leave the hospital without a babyseat. I told mom that I could wait here while he went to buy a babyseat.

I remember naming the baby. I can't remember what I chose for the first name, but the middle name was "Mark" after my grandpa.

Then I remember standing in the driveway of my old LA house and talking to a friend Christine O. She was amazed that I had this baby. No one had known that I was pregnant. I told her that I didn't even know. But that several things in the last month seemed not quite right and that I should have figured it out.

During this dream I go several places talking the baby with me each time. I remember looking at his hair. By the end of the dream he had quite long hair (5-6 inches). It was a dark brown in color and was kind of frizzy like he was half or a quarter black.

[This dream, I believe, was inspired by the fact that a lady here in town that I kind of know just had a baby, and I hadn't known she was pregnant. And I had seen her on and off until just a week or so before she had the baby. She was one of those tiny girls that just don't show. So I was quite surprised to hear she had had a baby.]

----------


## Burned up

Didn't you have a baby dream a few days ago?  Sounds like a really powerful experience for you - the "magical feeling".

----------


## Twoshadows

> Didn't you have a baby dream a few days ago? Sounds like a really powerful experience for you - the "magical feeling".



I have baby dreams a lot. I need to remember that "babies" are a Dream Sign for me. I would be lucid a whole lot more if I remembered that. But even if I don't become lucid I do enjoy the "baby" experience.  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> I have baby dreams a lot. I need to remember that "babies" are a Dream Sign for me. I would be lucid a whole lot more if I remembered that. But even if I don't become lucid I do enjoy the "baby" experience.



I'm pleased for you  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, where _is_ legs?? I just remembered that her birthday is/was sometime nearby. I might have to hit her up and myspace and see what da hell she's been up to.





> By the end of the dream he had quite long hair (5-6 inches). It was a dark brown in color and was kind of frizzy like he was half or a quarter black.



...Uh-oh.  :paranoid:

----------


## Twoshadows

> ...Uh-oh.



LOL...

Yeah, I have always thought, if I ever had a kid that was black--or half black--it had better be a boy because I don't think I would ever be able to do all those fancy, pretty things that people do with little black girls' hair.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was talking to two *Japanese girls* that I knew were exchange students. I'm not sure exactly where we were, though, it might have been an airport.

I was really excited for them since they were just beginning their stay here in the US. They didn't speak a English well, but I was still wanting to talk to them. I remember talking really slowly and putting space between my words and asking,"Can...you...understand...me...better....if  ...I ....speak....slowly....like....this?" The girls knodded. I asked them if they had been through orientation yet. If they had had an orientation in Japan before they left, and an orientaion here in the US before they were to go to their families. I pulled out a map of Japan and was trying to get them to show me where they had had their orientation. I looked for big cities ont he coast and was pointing. I don't remember where they indicated that they'd been.

Then I started to tell them about when I had been an exchange student. I told them how I had my orientation in New York, and how alone I felt as I flew there. But then how nice it was to meet up with all the others that were going to be exchange students, too.

I also told them how I had my next orientation in Colombo, *Sri Lanka*, before we were all split up to go to our families. And that my family was one of the only ones that wasn't in the big city. That one of the leaders in the orientaion called the place where I would go, "jungle city".



[I must be thinking about Sri Lanka again. After I got back I dreamed about it all the time. I remember one of the first thigns I dreamed about when I came back was a white elephant. I wrote a letter to my Sri Lankan family and told them about it. They wrote me back and told me that dreaming about white elephants was very significant, they told me what it meant...but I can't remember what it is at the moment.]

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That dream must have dragged out and was very slow if you had to talk to them so slowly!

----------


## Burned up

> That dream must have dragged out and was very slow if you had to talk to them so slowly!



Well I'm never sure about this.  I sometimes wonder whether the pace of the dream is itself a dream.  I mean, we have a memory of a slow dream but perhaps we didn't experience it as slow at all.  Now I'm confusing myself...

----------


## Burned up

Meant to add - re white elephant - depends what it did to you.  For this person it meant pregnancy!

http://www.khandro.net/animal_elephant.htm

----------


## Twoshadows

> That dream must have dragged out and was very slow if you had to talk to them so slowly!







> Well I'm never sure about this. I sometimes wonder whether the pace of the dream is itself a dream. I mean, we have a memory of a slow dream but perhaps we didn't experience it as slow at all. Now I'm confusing myself...



To be honest, I don't remember if it was slow or not. I do remember the one part saying things slowly. and actually I think I kind of understand what you are saying, bu.





> Meant to add - re white elephant - depends what it did to you. For this person it meant pregnancy!
> 
> http://www.khandro.net/animal_elephant.htm



Well, I think I would have remembered it it it meant pregnancy... ::D: .

So Buhdda's mother saw a white elephant before she got pregnant with him... interesting. I didn't know that.

I also found this...

http://www.findinternettv.com/Video,...326644715.aspx

He mentiones white elephants being an omen of good luck. And that actually sounds like what I remember it being. Something rather vague like that.

----------


## Man of Shred

Those piggies are awesome!!! i think theres a "draw you dreams" thread in the artist corner. oh and cool dreams.

----------


## Burned up

> To be honest, I don't remember if it was slow or not. I do remember the one part saying things slowly. and actually I think I kind of understand what you are saying, bu.



I hoped you would  :smiley:  





> Well, I think I would have remembered it it it meant pregnancy....
> 
> So Buhdda's mother saw a white elephant before she got pregnant with him... interesting. I didn't know that.
> 
> I also found this...
> 
> http://www.findinternettv.com/Video,...326644715.aspx
> 
> He mentiones white elephants being an omen of good luck. And that actually sounds like what I remember it being. Something rather vague like that.



Yes, run with your meaning I think  :smiley: .  (The CNN elephant is more light brown than white.  I bet yours was shining white!)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yes, run with your meaning I think . (The CNN elephant is more light brown than white. I bet yours was shining white!)



Honestly I don't remember the dream...only that I had a dream about a white elephant that my family made a big deal about. If I looked through some of the boxes that I have my Sri Lanka stored in I probably could find that letter.

But anyway...I don't think I have dreamed about white elephants since. In fact I'm not sure I have even dreamed about regular elephants at all since starting this online journal.

And I'm starting to wonder how I even got on this topic.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those piggies are awesome!!! i think theres a "draw you dreams" thread in the artist corner. oh and cool dreams.



Back to the Pig Thing topic....

Maybe if I drew something that was decent. The pig is a little silly. If it hadn't shown up twice in my LD I probably wouldn't have paid it much attention at all.

But it was kind of bizzarrely fascinating in kind of a silly, odd way.

----------


## Moonbeam

> But it was kind of bizzarrely fascinating in kind of a silly, odd way.



 
Huffle Puff...come back to Two Shadow's dreams...Huffle Puff...come back....  

(Just trying to help.  The idea of a helpful little dream guide like that is so cool, I want this to work.  I don't even have any potential DC's, so I'm working on yours first.)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Huffle Puff...come back to Two Shadow's dreams...Huffle Puff...come back.... 
> 
> (Just trying to help. The idea of a helpful little dream guide like that is so cool, I want this to work. I don't even have any potential DC's, so I'm working on yours first.)



 ::D: 

I'm growing more attached to that little Pig thing every time we talk about it.

That will have to be something I always try in all my lucids---bring it back, and try to communicate with it. Ahh...I see all kinds of interesting possibilities for the future.

[New sig will help remind me....]

----------


## Twoshadows

I only remember the end of one dream. But it was a *DV member dream* with.....*Ranma*.


I just remember that I had been out walking. I had a backpack with me, yet I was in the middle of town and not on some trail.

I then remember that a car that had some people in it that I knew pulled up by me. *Ranma* was driving and the rest of the people were people I knew from high school (the only one I can name, though, is *Kelly K*).

We were then next to a building where there was a college class going on. There was a big glass window and I could see *Kelly H* in there at a desk. She looks up and sees us and waves. I wave back. Then other people in the class look up and recognise me and wave. Some of them were some of the *Japanese guys* that were in all my classes in high school.

I then decided that it was time to go. Since I didn't come in *Ranma's* car, I decided that I would just take off walking again. I knew that he would offer a ride if I asked, but I just didn't want to impose. And my house was only a mile or so away.

Sure enough, *Ranma* saw me start to take off and offered to give me a ride. I decided that since he had offerd I'd take it. So I climbed in the car.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow! this is like the good old days! :smiley:  I hope to  get another crazy dream with you too!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow! this is like the good old days! I hope to get another crazy dream with you too!



Yeah, I kind of miss the days where you and CB would show up in my dreams every other night.

I just don't have as many DV member dreams as I once had. I wonder why that is.




Dreams:

I don't remember a single dream from last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

My first dream of the night was disturbing and stressful. But I don't remember much of it. I think I was attacked/raped.  I remember something about men in a van. Then later about trying to get away and coming to a wall that had black widows on it.


*Dream 2:*

*Clairity* had offered me a job. I had the understanding that it was a volunteer job, so I accepted.

I went to the place where the job was supposed to be, but I wasn't sure what I was supposed to be doing. I was in a department store. There was dirt on the floor, so I got out a vaccuum and started to clean it up. Then a hispanic man in his 50's came up to me and askes me if I have my time card yet. I don't. I stress out a bit becuase I didn't realize that it was going to be this kind of job.

I go to find the office where the time cards should be. I go in and see that they are passing out a free lunch to all the employees. It's hamburgers, and since I don't eat meat, I don't take one.


I went back outside and I was on school grounds. I started to sweep and do janitorial work. Then a hispanic lady asked me if I have filled out my time card yet. I panicked because I still haven't remembered to do that. I went back to the office. I looked through a pile of papers to find my card. I pulled a card that had some pictures of myself on it. I knew this must be my card. I looked at the pictures that they had of me. I looked angry and was scowling in all them. I wondered what they thought of me after seeing these pictures. How could they know that I was really a nice person.

----------


## Man of Shred

well TS you kind of showed up in mine the other night.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Dream 1:*
> 
> My first dream of the night was disturbing and stressful. But I don't remember much of it. I think I was attacked/raped.  I remember something about men in a van. Then later about trying to get away and coming to a wall that had black widows on it.



 ::?:  It's probably a good thing you don't remember that dream! And thankfully it was _JUST_ a dream...

----------


## Twoshadows

> It's probably a good thing you don't remember that dream! And thankfully it was JUST a dream...



Tell me about it...  I don't think there is much worse that can happen.




I reemmber parts of three dreams from last night. The recall isn't the best, but I'll share the parts I remember.


*Dream 1:*

I was watching a movie or something where they were showing this guy in the ocean where there were lots of *dolphins*. The next thing I know I'm the one in the ocean. I look all around me and I see dolphins jumping out of the water. I can also see* whales* in the distance breeching and spyhopping. It was really cool.


*Dream 2:*

I was with this *very cute teenage guy*. (I must have also been a teen in this dream.) He had shoulder length dark blond somewhat curly hair. He also wore a reddish flannel jacket.

I can't remember all of what we were doing.  But at one point he showed me some pictures of himself. LAter in the dream I rmember opening a magazine and seeing those same pictures in the magazine.


*Dream 3:*

I was taking care of this *baby*. I don't remember the exact circumstanses, but it was under stressful conditions. I was worried that the baby wasn't going to get enough to eat. I had no bottle or any way to get one, so I finally came up with the conclusion that I would just have to nurse the baby.

----------


## raklet

> I was taking care of this *baby*. I don't remember the exact circumstanses, but it was under stressful conditions. I was worried that the baby wasn't going to get enough to eat. I had no bottle or any way to get one, so I finally came up with the conclusion that I would just have to nurse the baby.



Haha, good conclusion.  Nice baby dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was taking care of this *baby*. I don't remember the exact circumstanses, but it was under stressful conditions. I was worried that the baby wasn't going to get enough to eat. I had no bottle or any way to get one, so I finally came up with the conclusion that I would just have to nurse the baby.



I had a stressful baby dream last night too.  You know, I didn't think of the connection between that and seeing Raklet's baby until just now.  The whole dream was bad, the baby was just a part of it, but it's possible it was triggered by that.

Hmmm, we both have bad dreams when we see pics of babies... ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha, good conclusion. Nice baby dream.



Thanks. Yep...me and those baby dreams.  :smiley:  





> I had a stressful baby dream last night too. You know, I didn't think of the connection between that and seeing Raklet's baby until just now. The whole dream was bad, the baby was just a part of it, but it's possible it was triggered by that.
> 
> Hmmm, we both have bad dreams when we see pics of babies...



That's funny...

Mine wasn't as bad as yours, though.


*Dreams:*

I only remember a feeling from a dream last night. A feeling that I can't put into words.

Wow..that's so helpful and informative. ::?: 


I think it's time to start taking pictures for my DJ again, before it gets so boring that even *I* won't want to come here anymore.

----------


## Oneironaught

> *Mini DV dream:*
> 
> I got on *Dreamviews*. I knew I had missed a day and would have to catch up. I then saw a thread titled "*Where's* *Twoshadows*?" And I felt so bad that they had just put me in as a Dream Guide, and I wasn't doing my duty.



Hey, your name is green! As you one Dreamviews nicest members and best dreamers, you will be a great DG. Congratulations, TS. I'm so proud of you  ::mrgreen:: 

I've got a lot of catching up to do. Better get back to reading your journal. If only there was more time in a day.

*EDIT:*





> You really had a dream-binge there!  That must mean you are doing really well with your eating IRL. I fell off a little bit at the end of the year (as usual ), but I'm doing pretty well now.



Since that 1 month no-sweets deal we did that time I ended up losing 35-40 pounds and have kept it off for months now. Lately, I haven't had too many days to walk though - only about once every week and a half - but the caloric intake is still lower so I've been able to maintain 145-150 pounds (nude, of course). That's down from the 185-187 area. Me so happy  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Since that 1 month no-sweets deal we did that time I ended up losing 35-40 pounds and have kept it off for months now. Lately, I haven't had too many days to walk though - only about once every week and a half - but the caloric intake is still lower so I've been able to maintain 145-150 pounds (nude, of course). That's down from the 185-187 area. Me so happy



Wow, Gh, that's great!   :boogie: I'm glad that worked for you.

(Hey are you back now?  I hope so.)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, your name is green! As you one Dreamviews nicest members and best dreamers, you will be a great DG. Congratulations, TS. I'm so proud of you 
> 
> I've got a lot of catching up to do. Better get back to reading your journal. If only there was more time in a day.



Thanks GH, I'm so glad you stopped by... :smiley: 








> Since that 1 month no-sweets deal we did that time I ended up losing 35-40 pounds and have kept it off for months now. Lately, I haven't had too many days to walk though - only about once every week and a half - but the caloric intake is still lower so I've been able to maintain 145-150 pounds (nude, of course). That's down from the 185-187 area. Me so happy



That is _so awesome_. That is a lot to lose. I'll bet you feel so much better! Good, good job, GH!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> (Hey are you back now? I hope so.)



Oh, and me too.  :smiley: 


*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

I don't remmber this dream very well since it was early in the night. It has a "Hero's" feel to it. There were a group of us that were special and we were about to do something that was very important. but the only thing I actually remember was us in the ocean with huge waves washing over us.

Oops gotta finish later....

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't remmber this dream very well since it was early in the night. It has a "Hero's" feel to it. There were a group of us that were special and we were about to do something that was very important. but the only thing I actually remember was us in the ocean with huge waves washing over us.



I've been having those too, since I started watching it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> but the only thing I actually remember was us in the ocean with huge waves washing over us.



 :Sad:  I hate those dreams! They scare me!

----------


## Man of Shred

ocean sounds nice!!! love your new sig BTW :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I am...sick....

----------


## Moonbeam

:Sad:  Hope you feel better soon.

This is the worst year for sickness I can remember for a long time!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> This is the worst year for sickness I can remember for a long time!



I'm starting to feel a lot better. I only felt _really_ sick for a day. I suppose I should be thankful. The doctors are calling this the "Ten Day Virus"...and my sister had it for exactly that...ten days.





> ocean sounds nice!!! love your new sig BTW



Thanks. I needed a change. This new one goes with the muppet-like greenish pig-like dream guide thingie that I dreamed about.





> I've been having those too, since I started watching it.



Cool. I wish I would ahve more. It's a cool dream theme.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm starting to feel a lot better. I only felt _really_ sick for a day. I suppose I should be thankful. The doctors are calling this the "Ten Day Virus"...and my sister had it for exactly that...ten days.



Glad you're feeling better so quickly. Keep takin care of yourself, though, so it doesn't strengthen again. A lot of people I know are getting sick right now. I'm just glad I haven't caught anything, yet.  :paranoid:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Glad you're feeling better so quickly. Keep takin care of yourself, though, so it doesn't strengthen again. A lot of people I know are getting sick right now. I'm just glad I haven't caught anything, yet.



Thanks O. I hope you don't catch this.

And actually staring at the computer screen is kind of giving me a headache again.... :Sad: . So I think I'll have to get off.

----------


## raklet

> Thanks O. I hope you don't catch this.
> 
> And actually staring at the computer screen is kind of giving me a headache again..... So I think I'll have to get off.




So sorry to hear you are sick.  Hope you feel better soon.  Do you have any diets that help with illness?

----------


## Twoshadows

> So sorry to hear you are sick. Hope you feel better soon. Do you have any diets that help with illness?



Thanks. As far as diets I am thinking the fact that I have been eating healthy has made the sickness move through me faster. The flu symptoms are pretty much gone. I'm just dealing with congestion right now. But even that seems to be improving. The diet that I have been eating is a (mostly) RAW vegan. I'm not totally raw this time, but I'm hoping that I will be able to keep it up this time.



*Dream (maybe lucid):*

I had an odd dream last night. I'm not sure if it was lucid or not. It had a lucid feel, but I only remember a fragment, so I don't remember actually _becoming_ lucid.

I remember that I wanted to try to change into an animal. For some reason I had chosen a *big horned sheep* and was focusing on growing two curved horns out of the side of my head. I didn't quite get it right because I felt a large single horn growing out of the front of my head and I knew that I had become a *unicorn* instead.

That's all I remember. But I feel this dream is significant. I have never tried to change into an animal before. I wasn't sure how easy this would be. But now that I have had this experience I know that I can to it. 

*Past successes mean future successes.*

----------


## Man of Shred

Cool i had a dream where i was a wolf a few days ago. I actually had some pretty long dreams! i heard you weren't feeling well? i hope ur ok! :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Glad you're feeling better.

Cool dream.  I've never changed into an animal.  I need to try that sometime.

----------


## Pancaka

I think somewhere along the line i may have turned into a beasty/fiendish type demon thing, but never an animal. I'd definitely choose some kind of cat and then spy on DC's...maybe cuddle with some pretty girl...Audrey Hepburn... ::smitten::

----------


## Sara

> *Dream (maybe lucid):*
> 
> I had an odd dream last night. I'm not sure if it was lucid or not. It had a lucid feel, but I only remember a fragment, so I don't remember actually _becoming_ lucid.
> 
> I remember that I wanted to try to change into an animal. For some reason I had chosen a *big horned sheep* and was focusing on growing two curved horns out of the side of my head. I didn't quite get it right because I felt a large single horn growing out of the front of my head and I knew that I had become a *unicorn* instead.
> 
> That's all I remember. But I feel this dream is significant. I have never tried to change into an animal before. I wasn't sure how easy this would be. But now that I have had this experience I know that I can to it. 
> 
> *Past successes mean future successes.*



Sounds great, TwoShadows! I'd love to change into an animal, especially a horse-like animal like a unicorn  :smiley: 
Unicorns are very special, so I bet this was a significant dream! Keep us posted on your next success to change into an animal! I'd like to hear if you have any ideas on how to make this work  ::D:

----------


## raklet

Glad you are feeling better.  Cool horn growing dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cool i had a dream where i was a wolf a few days ago. I actually had some pretty long dreams! i heard you weren't feeling well? i hope ur ok!



Cool. I need to read them. I've been busy and have gotten behind again.





> Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> Cool dream. I've never changed into an animal. I need to try that sometime.



It's neat trying something for the first time and even neater when it works.  :smiley: 





> I think somewhere along the line i may have turned into a beasty/fiendish type demon thing, but never an animal. I'd definitely choose some kind of cat and then spy on DC's...maybe cuddle with some pretty girl...Audrey Hepburn...



Yep...lots and lots of fun possibilities..... ::D: .





> Sounds great, TwoShadows! I'd love to change into an animal, especially a horse-like animal like a unicorn 
> Unicorns are very special, so I bet this was a significant dream! Keep us posted on your next success to change into an animal! I'd like to hear if you have any ideas on how to make this work



Thanks! All I did to make this work was to concentrate on my head and the feeling of horns growing. It was no so unlike changing into a guy whne that was our TOTM.





> Glad you are feeling better. Cool horn growing dream.



Thanks, raklet.  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

hey TS. have you had a look at Caradon's DJ recently  :wink2:  (you'll see what that means)

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Nap Dream:*

I was able today to take a nice long nap. I am mostly better, but am just mostly a little more tired than usual.

I remember going over to the Lewis's house. I was there with my mom. We were in a family room. The couch was open to a couch bed. Mom was laying on the bed and I was sitting next to her. I don't know where the Lewis's were or why we were in their house.

Mom was telling me about a doctor's appointment. I can't remember all she said. It seems confusing in retrospect. She was also mentioning my sister and aunt. Something about my sisiter still having problems with her hand going numb (which I seemed to know all about in the dream, but is not a real life problem). Then about my Aunt having to travel hours to visit the doctor and how she shouldn't be trying to make the trip all in one day. 

Then my sister was on the couch where my mom had been. I didn't find that odd. But I then tried to get on the couch bed too, and I was bounced off the couch against the wall and ended up falling down to the floor.

I was very startled. I asked my mom or sister if they had seen what had happened to me. I don't remember what they answered because I was suddenly very fascinated with this huge clock the Lewis's had on their wall. It was huge (about 4 feet across) and brass and had all these separate circular dials that all went in different directions. I tried to figure out how to actually tell time on it. I wasn't able to figure it out.

I then walked out of the family room out into the living room area. At that moment the Lewises walked into the house. I was embarrassed to be standing right there in their room. I tried to explain to them that I had been visiting their relative that lived in the back room. But I couldn't remember their name or how they were related. I felt very flustered that I couldn't remember anything.

Then I started to feel the need to question my state. I almost didn't because I was so sure that this was _not_ a dream. But then I gave a jump and stayed floating in the air. I was quite relieved. It all made sense now why I was so confused.

I tried to rush out of their house. But behind each door that I thought was the front door there was another room. But finally after several tries I made it outside.

I started flying up into the air. I noticed the wind and how real it felt. I even made myself fly into a tree to make sure I _felt_ the tree and not just go through it like a ghost. As the leaves and branches scraped against me I grabbed a few leaves and flew back up into the air again.

I noticed that I was now flying over my elementary school playground. I remembered that I needed to ask someone the *TOTM question*. I looked down and saw three ladies standing next to some play equipment. I landed next to them. They were either Asian or hispanic and looked in their 40s or 50s. They were all tall and thin and had long black hair and had white aprons on.

I said to the closest one, *"Tell me something about myself that I don't know."*

She said, *"You like smoking."* I knew that wasn't true becasue I have never smoked in my life and planned to never start. I noticed now that this lady had a cigarette in her hand. The cigarette gave off a whispy black smoke.

I looked at the next lady, and asked her the same question. She looked at me and said, *"Everybody loves you."* I thought that answer was much better. She then went on to tell me about something called *"dung ants'* and how the different kinds of dung ants like to fight each other.

I then remembered the next TOTM the *levitating a Groundhog task.* But somehow in my dream I started thinking it was a *prarie dog* that I needed to find.

I asked the ladies to find me a *prarie dog* so I cold to the next task. They started to go, but I could tell they were moving way too slow, and that although it was a good idea to ask someone to bring me a *prarie dog*, it would be quicker to find one myself.

I walked across the playground. It was now filled with cars and looked like the Safeway parking lot. I saw a girl standing by the carts. I decided to practice on her. But before I did, I decided to get a witness. 

I found another girl, who happened to look just like the girl I was about to levitate. I told her, *"You have to see this."* I then pointed my finger at the other girl and concentrated on picking her up. My finger went too high too fast. *The girl started levitating, then in a flash disappeared up into the sky.*

I wondered if I should try to get her down. But I decided that since this was a dream it didn't matter, and what _did_ matter was to find my *prairie dog*.

I flew out of the playground/parking lot and over to a store. It had some outdoor displays. One of the displays was a table full of stuffed animals. There were *raccoons* and *rabbits*. I decided to practice again. I pointed my finger at them one at a time and succeeded in sending them one after the other into the air. I was getting to feel very proud of myself to being able to do this without any problem. I just needed to find my *prairie dog*.

I looked over to another table. One this table were some live animlas. At first I thought they were *prairie dogs*, but then I notied the stripe and realised that they were large *chipmonks*. But even though they were big, I could see that they were just babies.

I did the same thing. I levitated each onein the air. But with these I carefully set them back down when I was done.

I then decided that my best bet now in finding a *prairie dog* was to fly out of town. I remembered seeing some areas in real life that were covered with *prairie dog towns*. I needed to go out in the sesert and find one on those *prairie dog towns*. 

I started flying again. I could see the edge of town ahead and could see the desert landscape beyond. But as I looked down I saw an empty lot that had little hills and holes on it. I flew down lower. I might be able to find my *prairie dog* here. I saw a movement. I looked down and saw a larger rodent (this was the thing in my dream that most resembled a real life *ground hog*). I focused on it. But before I could levitiate it, it scurried into its burrow.

And at that moment I woke up.


So I obviously didn't quite get this second task done. But I feel that I did a great job in levitating things even though they were neither ground hogs or prairie dogs. ::roll:: 

Oh, and here is a prairie dog-- that I was looking so hard for.

----------


## Twoshadows

> hey TS. have you had a look at Caradon's DJ recently  (you'll see what that means)



Oh, okay. I'm so behind at reading others people's DJ. I feel bad.... :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

> I remember that I wanted to try to change into an animal. For some reason I had chosen a *big horned sheep* and was focusing on growing two curved horns out of the side of my head. I didn't quite get it right because I felt a large single horn growing out of the front of my head and I knew that I had become a *unicorn* instead.



Did you actually become a unicorn, or did you just sprout the horn?  I want to grow horns in a dream now.  Not become an animal, but set of curved horns would be very stylish!  

Good job on the task of the month.  If it starts to rain small mammals, I'll know why!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I said to the closest one, *"Tell me something about myself that I don't know."*
> 
> She said, *"You like smoking."*





Well, it's something that you don't know, at least!





> I looked at the next lady, and asked her the same question. She looked at me and said, *"Everybody loves you."* I thought that answer was much better.





But you already know that one!  ::D: 





> I asked the ladies to find me a *prarie dog* so I cold to the next task.





Prairie dogs and groundhogs are practically the same thing, I think.





> I found another girl, who happened to look just like the girl I was about to levitate. I told her, *"You have to see this."* I then pointed my finger at the other girl and concentrated on picking her up. My finger went too high too fast. *The girl started levitating, then in a flash disappeared up into the sky.*





Cool!  That's almost like the "make a tree walk" task.  I wonder if I could do it.....





> Oh, okay. I'm so behind at reading others people's DJ. I feel bad....



You've been sick!  Don't worry about it.

----------


## Pancaka

> Cool!  That's almost like the "make a tree walk" task.  I wonder if I could do it.....



THERE WAS A TASK LIKE THAT!?  ::shock:: 

...awesome...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Did you actually become a unicorn, or did you just sprout the horn? I want to grow horns in a dream now. Not become an animal, but set of curved horns would be very stylish! 
> 
> Good job on the task of the month. If it starts to rain small mammals, I'll know why!



Yeah...I did send a bunch of them into the air... ::D: .

And no, I don't think I completed the transtion into the unicorn. The only thing I was really aware of was the horn. But I do remember being certain that I was changing into a unicorn.





> [/color]
> 
> Well, it's something that you don't know, at least!



Very true. i wouldn't have guessed that one in a million years.







> But you already know that one!



Well, I wasn't acutally sure about one or two people... :smiley: 







> Prairie dogs and groundhogs are practically the same thing, I think.



I think they are cousins. Groundhogs have fatter faces, I think.





> [/b][/color]
> 
> Cool! That's almost like the "make a tree walk" task. I wonder if I could do it.....



I'm sure you can. Give it a try...it's fun.  ::D: 







> You've been sick! Don't worry about it.



Thanks, I've also been busy. I'm going to start having more dreams about DV wanting to fire their newest Dream Guide.





> THERE WAS A TASK LIKE THAT!? 
> 
> ...awesome...



 Yeah, it was a cool one. I think it was last May. There were some pretty funny results on that one.


Edit: Here it is:


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=35765

----------


## Twoshadows

Groundhog vs Prairie Dog

----------


## Man of Shred

wow another lucid! how do you do it? don't worry about my DJ you don't have to go there if you don't want.

 cool groundhogs!!!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Then I started to feel the need to question my state. I almost didn't because I was so sure that this was _not_ a dream. [COLOR=blue]But then I gave a jump and stayed floating in the air. I was quite relieved. It all made sense now why I was so confused.



Good thing it was really a dream! How even more awkward it would have been to randomly jump in front of these people while trying to explain why you were in their house! 

That was an excellent dream! Very long!! Congrats on getting the first task done, and twice in one dream! Haha. If you're not impressed with one answer, ask again until you are happy lol.

----------


## Twoshadows

> wow another lucid! how do you do it? don't worry about my DJ you don't have to go there if you don't want.
> 
> cool groundhogs!!!



Thanks. And I will comment very soon in your DJ. (and yes, I do want to... :smiley: )





> Good thing it was really a dream! How even more awkward it would have been to randomly jump in front of these people while trying to explain why you were in their house!



Tell me about it.... You know, it really is nice that most of my embarrassing moments do turn out to be dreams.





> That was an excellent dream! Very long!! Congrats on getting the first task done, and twice in one dream! Haha. If you're not impressed with one answer, ask again until you are happy lol.



Exactly. Usually with those question tasks, I do ask several times. I figure I might as well get as many opinions as possible.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good night of dreams... :smiley: 


*Dream 1:*

I was in this big convention type thing. There were lots of tables set up in this huge room. People were eating. I looked over next tome and saw that I just happened to be sitting by *President George Bush*. At first I felt repulsed, because I really don't like the guy. But then I thought, "I've got my *camera* with me, I might as well take a few pictures."

I saw that I had a couple friends nearby. I asked them to take a picture of Pres Bush and I. Pres bush was actually a good sport, and posed enxt to me while my fornds took pictures. I then took the camera back from them and previewed teh pictures. For some reason (becasue this was a typical dream sign...duh...) the pictures didn't turn out. 

I asked Pres Bush if I could try again. This time I just stood right next to him and held the camera out and took some pictures of us myself.

I then tired to preview the pictures again. But I went back too far and I was seeing pictures that I had supposedly taken no long before of my friends living room and it was decorated spectacularly for Christmas and there was this huge fireplace and I felt envious at how beautiful it was.


*Dream 2:*

I should have gone lucid in this dream becasue I kept referencing my lucid dreams, but, no.

I was talking to someone about how much *control* I was developing in my LDs. And that my control was, in fact, so good, that I was now able to use that control in real life.

I then pulled out this *doll* and set it on the couch. I then told the person I was with to watch what I could do. The doll had short blond hair that was pulled up into a short stubby ponytail.

I concentrated on the *hair*. It started to grow longer. After the ponytail was quite long, I then concentrated on making the hair black. Then I concentrated on making the hair short again and into an afro.

I then expalined that I knew this wasn't really happening in real lif, but that my mind was able to see it and make it seem real for me as if it were a dream.

[Crazy me, not going lucid for that one... :tongue2: .]


*Dream 3:*

I was with Jeff at the Wimmer's property. N was showing me the very corner of his property. I stood there looking down into this *small canyon* that had this *river* running through it.

I told N, "Wow I had no idea that there was a river right here. Can you get down to it?"

The banks were sandy and steep. N said that one of the goals since moving there was to dig a trail that led diwn to the river. I said, "I'd love to help with that. I mean, now. If you could give me a shovel I would love to get started."

I stepped forward to see where a good spot to start digging out would be when suddenly the sand below me gave way. 

As I started slipping, I looked down to the river where I would land below. The banks were mostly sand, but the spot where it looked like I would land had some boulders. It was a about a 30 foot drop and as I fell, I thought, "I can't believe that this is happening. Hitting those boulders is going ot do some damage.

Then I saw that I was actually going to miss the boulders. I was going to land in the very edge of the river where a huge tumbleweeds had wedged it self in a place between the boulders. I wondered if landing on a tumbleweed would feel any better.

I then hit the weed and water. I couldn't feel anything. In fact, I couldn't move at all. The river wasn't terrible deep or fast, but it did have a current that started taking me down river. I tried to swim or stand, but I was completely helpless.

It then hit me why I couldn't move. I had *sleep paralysis*. That also explained why I didn't get hurt or feel the cold of the water.

I told myself not to panic and that if I waited just a moment that I would then be able to move. Sure enough, I finally was able to start swimming in the water.

I could hear the panicked voices of Jeff and N up above. I knew I had to try to swim back to them. But I gave it my best effort and started swimming back up river.

They pulled me out and I told them that I had had SP. But because of it I wasn't hurt.

[An, no, I didn't go lucid there even with the references to SP.]



*Dream 4:*

This may have been connected to the previous dream. And actually I don't remember that much at all about it.

There was some kind of movie or movie preview, but I was actually in it somehow. I just remember this *huge creature* coming over to me while I stood by a river.

There was more but that's all I remember.


*Dream 5:*

I was at my *older sister's* house. We were sitting in her living room by a large open window. She said that they lived to sit in the sun, but that they always wore *sunscreen*. She pulled out a bottle of sunscreen and we all passed it around.

I looked at my sister's *legs*. They were kind of hairy. I suddenly realized what that meant. I looked at her head again and saw that she had hair on her head again. I wondered how long it had been since she had had chemo. Her hair was quite long.

I then looked at her legs again and noticed that they were extremely thin, like anorexic thin. There seemed to be no fat or muscle on her legs at all, and I could see the bones through her skin.

I knew that cancer patients often lost weight, but I was shocked to see how much. I felt terrible that the cancer/chemo had done this to her.

Then I looked at her daughter K. I noticed that she ahd a leg brace on. And that she had trouble walking. I felt bad that their family was having so many problems.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Good night of dreams...
> 
> *Dream 2:*
> 
> I should have gone lucid in this dream becasue I kept referencing my lucid dreams, but, no.
> 
> I was talking to someone about how much *control* I was developing in my LDs. And that my control was, in fact, so good, that I was now able to use that control in real life.
> 
> I then pulled out this *doll* and set it on the couch. I then told the person I was with to watch what I could do. The doll had short blond hair that was pulled up into a short stubby ponytail.
> ...



I do the same thing all the time.  Like this one where I thought I could use lucid dreaming to time travel.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=51077

Weird how our minds try to reconcile these things.  You spend a little quality time with your subconscious and you start to realize that we all must be at least 50% insane.

----------


## The Cusp

> I was talking to someone about how much *control* I was developing in my LDs. And that my control was, in fact, so good, that I was now able to use that control in real life.



How great would that be?  You never know, it could happen.  I've suspected for awhile now that Deja Vu is related to dreaming, so maybe you could use dream powers to influence RL.  Just wishful thinking.

----------


## Hiros

> I was talking to someone about how much *control* I was developing in my LDs. And that my control was, in fact, so good, that I was now able to use that control in real life.



Haha, that's so cool.
I had a very similar dream where I drank a potion to give me lucid dreaming powers in real life. It tasted like orange juice.  :smiley: 

Its weird how the mind kind of comes up with these tricks to stop us becoming lucid. I used to just use powers in my regular dreams and be none the wiser, but now theres usually some kind of explanation behind why I can use powers without being in a dream... as if to convince me that I'm not dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I do the same thing all the time. Like this one where I thought I could use lucid dreaming to time travel.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=51077
> 
> Weird how our minds try to reconcile these things. You spend a little quality time with your subconscious and you start to realize that we all must be at least 50% insane.



That's a great dream. I think we have these dreams because I think we are getting a little used to being "super heros". And we start thinking that we should be able to do this stuff whenever we want. And that it's normal.





> How great would that be? You never know, it could happen. I've suspected for awhile now that Deja Vu is related to dreaming, so maybe you could use dream powers to influence RL. Just wishful thinking.



As I was sitting at my computer desk this morning right after the dream I actually tried to mess with an object on my desk with my "mind powers" just to make sure I really couldn't do it in real life. It was almost like I thought I could do it.





> Haha, that's so cool.
> I had a very similar dream where I drank a potion to give me lucid dreaming powers in real life. It tasted like orange juice. 
> 
> Its weird how the mind kind of comes up with these tricks to stop us becoming lucid. I used to just use powers in my regular dreams and be none the wiser, but now theres usually some kind of explanation behind why I can use powers without being in a dream... as if to convince me that I'm not dreaming.



I can totally relate to that. Like I mentioned above I think we are getting so used to being able to do special things. And we just kind of _expect_ that kind of thing from ourselves.


Yes, I'm a Super Hero in my _other_ life.  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

> Its weird how the mind kind of comes up with these tricks to stop us becoming lucid.



When you think about it, it seems more like our mind starts doing more to make us lucid. It's just not trying hard enough. It should know how stupid we are, in our dreams, but I guess it just doesn't realize it.

----------


## Sara

> Good night of dreams...



You can say that again, what a load of dreams!





> I saw that I had a couple friends nearby. I asked them to take a picture of Pres Bush and I. Pres bush was actually a good sport, and posed _enxt_ to me while my _fornds_ took pictures.



LOL, good sentence to do some RC on  :wink2: 





> I then took the camera back from them and previewed teh pictures. For some reason (becasue this was a typical dream sign...duh...) the pictures didn't turn out.



Ohhh, such a typical dream sign indeed. I've had it a dozen times as well. But last night I finally realised and did an RC when it happened again.

It was funny, you don't like Bush, but he still was nice to you  :smiley:  





> *Dream 2:*
> 
> I should have gone lucid in this dream becasue I kept referencing my lucid dreams, but, no.
> 
> I was talking to someone about how much *control* I was developing in my LDs. And that my control was, in fact, so good, that I was now able to use that control in real life.



Argh, isn't that annoying how even a reference to LDs doesn't get you lucid...





> I then expalined that I knew this wasn't really happening in real lif, but that my mind was able to see it and make it seem real for me as if it were a dream.



Very interesting way of reasoning!





> It then hit me why I couldn't move. I had *sleep paralysis*. That also explained why I didn't get hurt or feel the cold of the water.



That would be scary IRL, having SP in a life threatening situation. Good thing you could remain calm.






> *Dream 5:*
> Then I looked at her daughter K. I noticed that she ahd a leg brace on. And that she had trouble walking. I felt bad that their family was having so many problems.



Ohh, that's a really sad dream  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I can totally relate to that. Like I mentioned above I think we are getting so used to being able to do special things. And we just kind of _expect_ that kind of thing from ourselves.



I took a break from lucid dreaming for a couple years, but continued to journal.  When I got back into it, I read through all my old dream journals.  It was strange to see how my dreams evolved.  After quitting lucid dreaming, my dreams did not return to normal (the state they were before learning to LD).  Through the majority of my dreams, I maintained that dream control / superpower mentality. Once my brain learned that it could control dreams, it just decided it wouldn't relinquish that control.  Its like I just subconsciously continued to act according to the habits I developed while lucid.  

I wonder if, on some level, I just assume I still have that control even in real life.  Sometimes I catch myself trying to superpower my waking life without even thinking about it.  Just out of habit.

----------


## BrentMatthews

"So I obviously didn't quite get this second task done. But I feel that I did a great job in levitating things even though they were neither ground hogs or prairie dogs." - Twoshadows



Thats really funny. I also tried that task and was unable to find a groundhog. I did, however, ride a penguin(like you would ride a jet ski) then I levitated it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> When you think about it, it seems more like our mind starts doing more to make us lucid. It's just not trying hard enough. It should know how stupid we are, in our dreams, but I guess it just doesn't realize it.



Yeah, and that could certainly be part of it too.





> You can say that again, what a load of dreams!



Thanks...






> LOL, good sentence to do some RC on



Ooops. ::D:  I usually proofread what I write...because I do make a lot of spelling mistakes. I am usually in such a hurry to get my story down that I don't want to stop and fix things until the end. But obviouly I missed that part.





> Ohhh, such a typical dream sign indeed. I've had it a dozen times as well. But last night I finally realised and did an RC when it happened again.



YEah...and I missed another camera dream sign last night. I wonder if I'll ever get it. But I'm really glad you did. i guess there is hope!







> It was funny, you don't like Bush, but he still was nice to you



Yeah, and that was nice.






> Argh, isn't that annoying how even a reference to LDs doesn't get you lucid...



I guess I really need to do something to sharpen up my brain, so I don't miss these ovbious things.





> Very interesting way of reasoning!



It made perfect sense to me at the time.. :tongue2: 






> That would be scary IRL, having SP in a life threatening situation. Good thing you could remain calm.



And this made perfect sense to me too at the time. It's nice to know that Sp only happens while you sleep. Now if only I had realized that at the time.








> Ohh, that's a really sad dream



YEah, my sister is on my mind a lot. She is going to start another round of chemo soon.





> I took a break from lucid dreaming for a couple years, but continued to journal. When I got back into it, I read through all my old dream journals. It was strange to see how my dreams evolved. After quitting lucid dreaming, my dreams did not return to normal (the state they were before learning to LD). Through the majority of my dreams, I maintained that dream control / superpower mentality. Once my brain learned that it could control dreams, it just decided it wouldn't relinquish that control. Its like I just subconsciously continued to act according to the habits I developed while lucid.



That is a really nice thing to know. Not that Iplan ontaing a break from LDing in the near future. But there will probably eb a time in my life when I'm not practicing it as much as I am now.





> I wonder if, on some level, I just assume I still have that control even in real life. Sometimes I catch myself trying to superpower my waking life without even thinking about it. Just out of habit.



 Exactly. Sometimes as I sit I will think about exactly what I do in my dreams to get me to float/fly. And it actually feels strange that I can't do it. And like I said about recently trying to levitate things after that dream where levitation came so easily. It's like I had to see what would happen if I tired it in real life.

Actually I'm glad it's not possible in real life. I mean, if _I_ could do it, then how many others would there be that could do it. The world wouldn't feel quite as safe if I knew others had magical supernatural powers.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was at the *beach* with the Girl Scouts. We were playing on the *shore*. I was looking out into the water watching the *waves*.

I then noticed that there was this really *huge wave* coming in. I knew that ocassionally *big waves* had come in. I wasn't there for the last one that had come in maybe a half hour ago. I knew that the water would come a lot further up the beach after a *wave* like that. 

The *wave* had started way out and it was still pretty far out. I grabbed my purse and headed inland. Others had noticed the *wave* and were coming in with me. I noticed the sand was still wet from the last *huge wave*. I kept running because as I looked back the *wave* was getting closer and I didn't want my purse to get wet because my *camera* was in it.

The *beach* got steeper. I went up quite a ways and I was shocked that the sand was still wet. These were truly *gigantic waves*. I thought about the *tsumani* that had killed all those people. I also realized that we were in *Indonesia* right now. I wondered if these waves were actually *tsunamis*. Because if the* wave* got this far inland it would have to be horrible damaging to anything or anyone closer to the beach.

I finally stopped when I got to a house overlooking the* beach* (but that was at least a half mile away). I pulled my *camera* out of my purse. I wanted to get pictures of the *wave*. And also of the houses and people in *Indonesia* sicne I realized that I hadn't taken any pictures yet.

I started *taking pictures* and the lighting was beautiful and I got many many gorgeous pictures.

I don't remember what actually happened to *the wave*.


*Dream 2:*


A lot of thigns happened in this dream but I can't remember them. I do remember the end, though. I went back out to the *beach* I climbed down onto a dock that had a* boat* that I supposedly owned.

I looked out into the *ocean* and felt relieved that the *waves* looked normal sized. but I felt I needed to keep looking becasue I had this foreboding feeling that huge *tsumani type wave* was going to come.

Well, sure enough I can see on the horizon a *huge wave* forming. I, again, try to pull my *camera* out. But when I pull it out I see that it is only half of my camera. I dig though my purse trying to find the other half. I do find this huge camera piece, but I know it is way to big to be part of my camera. Somehow I know that this is from a video camera that I supposedly own.

I look back out into the *ocean* and see that the *wave* is almost here. There is now a guy with me on the boat. I brace myself for the *wave* to hit and wonder if I would have been better off not to have been on the *boat* at all.


Edit:

Isn't "*Wave*" a weird looking word when you start to stare at it? I mean, after a while it doesn't look like it even belongs in the Engluish Language.

----------


## Twoshadows

> "So I obviously didn't quite get this second task done. But I feel that I did a great job in levitating things even though they were neither ground hogs or prairie dogs." - Twoshadows
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really funny. I also tried that task and was unable to find a groundhog. I did, however, ride a penguin(like you would ride a jet ski) then I levitated it.



Wow, that sounds cool. I want to ride a penguin too... ::D: . 

Yeah, sometimes we have great control wioth the objects that are around us. It's just sometimes hard to get that certain thing (like a groundhog) to show up when you need it...

By the way, Welcome to Dreamviews, BrentMatthews! I hope you enjoy your stay. And thanks for the comment... :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> it doesn't look like it even belongs in the *Engluish* Language.



 neither does that  ::laughhard::

----------


## Pancaka

> *President George Bush*. At first I felt repulsed, because I really don't like the guy. But then I thought, "I've got my *camera* with me, I might as well take a few pictures."



 reminds me of Hitler in my first LD  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Interesting beach dreams.  Really makes me want 30 degrees Celsuis right now.   ::D: 

And you know what's funny... if you say or see _any_ word repeated it just starts to look bizarre.  Language overall is just very confusing.

Hope to see a lucid from you soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

> neither does that



Haha...I guess not. And wasn't I just talking about the need to proofread?  ::?:   ::D: 





> Interesting beach dreams. Really makes me want 30 degrees Celsuis right now. 
> 
> And you know what's funny... if you say or see _any_ word repeated it just starts to look bizarre. Language overall is just very confusing.
> 
> Hope to see a lucid from you soon.



Yeah, we had a few warmish days last week (in the 50's F), and I felt like I was in heaven. I took a walk in a short sleeved t-shirt. But it's been stormy the last few days. But around here we usually get pretty nice weather by March. And I'm really looking forward to it.

I know, isn't that funny about words....

Thanks-- and I hope to see a LD from you soon, too!  ::D:  It's great that you've started up your DJ again.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh man, too bad you weren't lucid.  I've recently wanted to body surf a tsunami in a lucid. I think it sounds like fun.  It must have been beautiful.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh man, too bad you weren't lucid. I've recently wanted to body surf a tsunami in a lucid. I think it sounds like fun. It must have been beautiful.



There actually some people that were surfing the tsunami. I hadn't thought about it. I wonder if it is because I did read that suggestion of yours...

If it ever becomes a task, I'm sure I'd have no problem making a tsunami appear. Skillfully riding one might be another story... :tongue2: 

And the beach was beautiful--palm trees white sand really blue water. I think it resembled the Sri Lankan beaches I visited.



*Dreams:*

I had a whole bunch but I only remember fragments now.


*Fragment one:*

I was trying to get into this very *special place*. I had waited with my mom for a long time. Finally we are about to get in when I realize I don't have my pass. I can't get in without a *pass*. I feel terrible. The I realize that Jeff has it in his wallet. I am so relieved.

Then there is this place where we had to give a *password*. I remember the special password was *"Celestial La Luna".*


*Fragment two:*

A group of people who are trying to drain *Lake Powell*. They have succeeded in draining all the water off the nearby golf courses and are going to do the lake next. I am with some people who are trying to stop them.


*Fragment three:*

I am in line for something. I see that there is a table that is full of food for the peopel in line. I take a *Hostess Dingdong*.


*Fragment four:*

I am walking up these steep *steps* that are covered in *snow*. I'm helping my mom get a *baby stroller* up the stairs.

----------


## Twoshadows

I wanted to get one dream down that I never did get down. I had it right before I got sick.

My notes say:

"river--dino skull
flying
Dad's office
pics--tree, smile
using like journal"


I wish I had written it up sooner because a lot of it is forgoten. But I do remember what I consider the most significant. I do remember the flying part.

I remember I was looking at something like a TV or movie screen. The way it was filmed made it look like you were flying.

I remember telling the people I was with that this looked exactly like it does when I fly in dreams. And the more I concentrated I was amazed that I could even feel the motion in my stomach. Then I started to be able to control which way it/I went. I flew down these canyons and followed the river at the bottom.

I was telling the others*--"Wow..isn't this so cool that I'm able to do this. It's just like I am lucid dreaming!"*





And, no...I didn't go lucid.


It was another one of those recent dreams of mine that was cool, and I had some control...but it didn't seem strange enough to me to question it. 

Darn, flying is becoming so natural for me.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was telling the others*--"Wow..isn't this so cool that I'm able to do this. It's just like I am lucid dreaming!"*





 ::?: 






> Darn, flying is becoming so natural for me.



Nooo.....

Well we have got to rely on yukky and/or unusable bathrooms, I guess.  

Where has that Huffle Puff been?  ::D:  (sublimnal message to TS...)

----------


## Pancaka

IAM HALPING!!!  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## Twoshadows

> [/b]
> 
> Where has that Huffle Puff been?  (sublimnal message to TS...)



I don't know. But thanks for the reminder. I'll make sure it shows up in the next lucid.  :smiley: 





> IAM HALPING!!!



Awww...those are so cute. Thanks to you too, for the reminder. 


*I need to find my pig-puppet!*

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been awake for a while so I decided to write down the dreams I have had already. And maybe I'll go for a WBTB.

*Dream 1:*

This was a very cool DV member dream with *Ninja9578.* 

The problem is that in retrospect it doesn't make a lot of sense. In fact at the end of the dream I had a False Awakening and tried to write ti down. Even then it was hard to write (and that was right after I had just experienced it). But I still managed to get a couple of pages written. And I even wrote the words in a fascinating figure eight pattern... ::D: .

Anyway, so what I remember is this.* Ninja* and I were sharing a dream. We were flying around and (I know this won't make much sense) marking our lucid dreams.

We were mostly just focusing on his dreams and marking them with a pink string.

By marking our lucid dreams we gave them extra power.

This dream went on for a long time, but I don't really have any more details to share.

Oh, there was this part at the end--and I think this was after I had written the dream down--where I was putting Christmas lights up for *Ninja*. I was stringing blue and green lights up around some very small pine trees. There was something special about this that I now can't remember.

Sorry, *Ninja*. I wish I could remember more.

----------


## BrentMatthews

> I was telling the others--"Wow..isn't this so cool that I'm able to do this. It's just like I am lucid dreaming!"



lol, That always happens to me. I'll be in a dream and a pink elephant flies by...."huh, its just like the ones I see in my dreams"....and I think nothing of it...

----------


## Twoshadows

> lol, That always happens to me. I'll be in a dream and a pink elephant flies by...."huh, its just like the ones I see in my dreams"....and I think nothing of it...



I know...funny and frustrating....

And last night I did it again.

But I guess the good thing about it is my mind is at least _thinking_ about being lucid, even though it doesn't actually _become_ lucid. I mean, that's got to be a good thing in at least a little way.

----------


## ninja9578

::lmao::  That's one of the weirder dreams that I've read in your journal.  What were we marking my dreams on that we were flying over?  That's kind of freaky since I had a flying dream last night too and I never fly in non-lucid dreams.

----------


## BrentMatthews

Yea, that is good. The one of the biggest problems I encounter. My dreams are completely different every time, meaning that, there is never anything that is common to all of my dreams, so I really never know what to expect or look for in a dream to tell whether or not it is a dream or reality, and reality checks do not work worth crap for me for some reason. It's frustrating.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yea, that is good. The one of the biggest problems I encounter. My dreams are completely different every time, meaning that, there is never anything that is common to all of my dreams, so I really never know what to expect or look for in a dream to tell whether or not it is a dream or reality, and reality checks do not work worth crap for me for some reason. It's frustrating.



The best advice I could give for that is to just get in the habit of questioning your state as many times throughout the day as you can. I know it has helped me with become lucid in dreams.

Obviously dream signs haven't been overly reliable for me since I have been missing so many lately. But I still try to tell myself to try to remember to be on the lookout for things that don't seem quite right.



*DV Dream:*

I missed a dream from last night. I didn't remember it until I read Hiro's dream journal and noticed that he had almost the exact dream.

I reemmber getting on *Dreamviews* and coming to my dream journal and seeing all these comments from people, and I was feeling good that so many people responded and were interested in my dreams. It made me happy. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's one of the weirder dreams that I've read in your journal. What were we marking my dreams on that we were flying over? That's kind of freaky since I had a flying dream last night too and I never fly in non-lucid dreams.



Yes, it was weird, and especially because I can't explain it well.

It was like we were flying through the dreams as if they were clouds. But we were somehow able to tie the bright pink string on some part of it to mark which ones were lucid dreams.

And that is cool that you had a flying dream last night that was unusual. Are you sure you don't remember anything about bright pink string??  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> lol, That always happens to me. I'll be in a dream and a pink elephant flies by...."huh, its just like the ones I see in my dreams"....and I think nothing of it...



Yeah, that has happened to me so many times as well. But since joining DV, and learning about the nose RC that does not happen as often as it used to.

Hmm, you said the RC's don't work. There must be some kind of RC that would work for you.


Twoshadows:The dream with Ninja sounded fascinating. I understand what you mean though. I've been getting so many hard to describe dreams lately as well. It sucks when you want to write a cool dream you had. But it's just so hard to put into words.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twoshadows: The dream with Ninja sounded fascinating. I understand what you mean though. I've been getting so many hard to describe dreams lately as well. It sucks when you want to write a cool dream you had. But it's just so hard to put it into words.



Thanks for stopping by, Caradon.


*Dream fragments:*

I have a brief image of John O and playing drums.

Another of being in a stadium in the very top. There was some kind of accident and I almost fell.

----------


## Caradon

> Yeah, that has happened to me so many times as well. But since joining DV, and learning about the nose RC that does not happen as often as it used to.



Argh, it happened to me last night! ::?:  And I even started flying shortly after I thought it. I almost never miss that airborne dreamsign. Oh well, it was a really fun dream anyway. I haven't posted it yet, it's getting late now.

 Just thought I would mention that. Funny coincidence it happened just after I made that last post. ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol @ the pig puppets from Pancaka.  ::lmao:: 

And that dream with ninja sounds really cool, TS. It's hard to imagine being able to fly through dreams like clouds, but I bet it would be awesome.  ::cooler::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Argh, it happened to me last night! And I even started flying shortly after I thought it. I almost never miss that airborne dreamsign. Oh well, it was a really fun dream anyway. I haven't posted it yet, it's getting late now.
> 
> Just thought I would mention that. Funny coincidence it happened just after I made that last post.



That's funny. I've noticed that sometimes after we are talking about certain things here, I'll notice whatever it is in my dreams. I think what we talk about here can really influence our dreams.

Yeah, and I think we are all going to have super long, super vivid lucid dreams tonight. ::D: 





> Lol @ the pig puppets from Pancaka. 
> 
> And that dream with ninja sounds really cool, TS. It's hard to imagine being able to fly through dreams like clouds, but I bet it would be awesome.



Hey O! Thanks for stopping by. Yeah, it _is_ hard to imagine flying through dreams. I wish I remembered doing it better.


Dreams:

All I remember is something about a hotel room.

 :Sad:

----------


## Hiros

> Dreams:
> 
> All I remember is something about a hotel room.



Hmm, sounds kinky.

Perhaps it will come to you during the day.  :smiley: 
I often can't remember squat when I wake up, only to find something jogs my memory and I can recall large portions of a dream much later in the day. I've always found that strange.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hmm, sounds kinky.



It _sounds_ kinky...but I really don't think it was....





> Perhaps it will come to you during the day. 
> I often can't remember squat when I wake up, only to find something jogs my memory and I can recall large portions of a dream much later in the day. I've always found that strange.



Well, seeing that it's the end of the day for me. And seeing that that fragment actually did come to me later in the day, I think that is about all that is going to come to me... ::?: 

But thanks for being positive. 

I know I'll have good dreams tonight... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I did have a bunch of dreams last night, though none of them were very memorable.


*Dream 1:*

i was somewhere where I shouldn't have been. These guys didn't want me there and were threatening to beat me up if I didn't go. So i got in a car. I sat in the backseat behind the driver.

I then looked down and saw that I was *topless*. I felt a little embarrassed. There was a *blanket* there that I knew belonged to *Ronald Reagan* [haha...it's because Ronald Reagan came up in a real life conversation yesterday.] I wrapped the blanket around my shoulders, but for some reason didn't feel the need to cover my breasts. The blanket was incredibly soft and I remember thinking about how wonderful and cozy it was.


*Dream 2:*

I was in a warehouse type store with *Cathy J*. I was helping her put up a ladder so we could get something.

Then later I had a crockpot and was trying to make *stovetop stuffing*. But I kept putting either way too much water in it, or not enough. I kept trying to dump some out, and add more in. I don't think I ever got it right.


*Dream 3:*

I was in my old childhood neighborhood around the corner from my house (on the hill part). I was in someones front yard flower garden. I was planting flowers and bulbs. I specifically remember planting a very large *crocus bulb*.


*Dream 4:*

I was talking to* Celeste*. She told me she wanted to ask me *questions about God.* I told her I would love to try to answer.

But the dream either ended or went on to something else before she actually asked me a question.


*Dream 5:*

I went to this Mexican family's hosue for dinner. Supposedly they were really good friends of mine. This dream is very vague. I remember something about teen age boys and climbing up something.

[I think this was inspired by my my best friend (from high school) calling me a couple of days ago. He's Mexican (his parents are from Mexico). And after talking to him a while his mom wanted to talk to me, and she is so incredibly sweet.]

*Dream 6:*

I was in this house for some type of meeting. I was with my mom. I looked inot the bathroom and was impressed that the back of the toilet was covered with many bottles of *shampoo* and *bars of soap* all stacked up very high. I thought, "That's great. It's good to stock up. They wont run out for a very long time. I need to get more shampoo and soap for myself."

Then I saw my friends Kelly and Megan, and I went over to talk to them.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I decided to update my pictures here because I haven't done it for quite a while. In fact, it was so long that I didn't remember to turn off the flash when taking a picture in a mirror. But it's okay since I like to hide behind things in my pictures anyway.... ::D: 


TS

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...and here is my typical "hiding behind the camera" pic.



TS

----------


## raklet

As usual, you are beautiful in your pictures!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, thanks, raklet.  :smiley: 

(It's easy to be beautiful when your mostly covered up... ::D: )

----------


## Twoshadows

I can't recall a single dream from last night. I had a glimpse of one as I woke up, but it has slipped away.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like the one with the flash.  Looks like a poltergeist picture they would show on Unsolved Mysteries in the '80s.  Robert Stack's voice still creeps me the hell out.  If he told me you were holding a ghost instead of a camera, I would definitely believe him over you. Purely out of fear.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, thanks, raklet. 
> 
> (It's easy to be beautiful when your mostly covered up...)



You're _way_ too hard on yourself, TS.

Very nice pictures.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

You're pretty.   :smiley:   Nice new pics.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I like the one with the flash. Looks like a poltergeist picture they would show on Unsolved Mysteries in the '80s. Robert Stack's voice still creeps me the hell out. If he told me you were holding a ghost instead of a camera, I would definitely believe him over you. Purely out of fear.



Thanks, Robot_Butler... :smiley: 

That's funny....I can hear his voice in my mind right now. Yeah, and his voice always = something freaky/scary. ::shock:: 

If I were creative right now I would come up with some kind of narrative that he could say about my picture. But I'm just not very funny at this moment.  :tongue2: 







> You're _way_ too hard on yourself, TS.
> 
> Very nice pictures.



Thanks as always, O... ::hug:: 





> You're pretty.  Nice new pics.



And thank you very much too, Ninja... :smiley: 




Edit: I just noticed that staring right at the "ghost" in the first picture actually makes my eyes kind of burn.

----------


## Hiros

Nice pics. They look great, as do you of course.  :smiley: 

That flash one is freaky looking though  ::D:  The aliens are coming!
Yet, it looks strangely familiar. Ever been on tv or something?

----------


## BrentMatthews

Yes, very nice pictures

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice pics. They look great, as do you of course. 
> 
> That flash one is freaky looking though  The aliens are coming!
> Yet, it looks strangely familiar. Ever been on tv or something?



Yeah, people are always asking me if I'm an actress or model or something.


No, actually, they don't.

 ::D: 


But they do often say that I look like someone they know.

And thanks.... :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yes, very nice pictures



Thanks, Brent... :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm wondering what's wrong with TS's left eye...it must be hideous or something, she always hides it! :Eek: 

JK, TS I'm sure it's as pretty as your other eye.  :smiley: 

Remember, mirror reality checks!  That's gonna work for me soon!  (You reminded me with those pics, thanks.)

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm wondering what's wrong with TS's left eye...it must be hideous or something, she always hides it!
> 
> JK, TS I'm sure it's as pretty as your other eye. 
> 
> Remember, mirror reality checks! That's gonna work for me soon! (You reminded me with those pics, thanks.)



Hmmm...guess I'll need to take another picture that shows my other eye...

(Except I'm not sure if I want to scare everybody... ::biggrin:: )

That's true...I need to remember to question my state when I look into the mirror. If I can make my left eye all huge or deformed, then I'm probably dreaming. ::holycrap:: 

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is the scary left eye.

And yes, I seem to like to take pictures with only one of my eyes showing.



And I also like to play with my pictures. So they are more interesting than a normal picture of myself smiling at myself in the mirror.  :tongue2: 


Edit: Now that I think of it, it's my *right* eye, since it was taken in a mirror.

----------


## ninja9578

More cuteness  ::content:: 

Why not a full body shot so we can make fun of you in the Photoshop thread?  :Puppy dog eyes: 
Teehee, we're never satisfied are we?  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> More cuteness



Thanks... :smiley: 





> Why not a full body shot so we can make fun of you in the Photoshop thread?



I don't know....I've seen what's been done with some of those pics... ::shock::

----------


## Hiros

> And yes, I seem to like to take pictures with only one of my eyes showing.



Perhaps we should call you Wilson  ::D: 
Anyone who ever watched Home Improvement will know what I'm talking about.

Nice pic btw. Maybe you should lay off the carrots though.

----------


## BrentMatthews

> Perhaps we should call you Wilson



Haha, Nice one.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Perhaps we should call you Wilson 
> Anyone who ever watched Home Improvement will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Nice pic btw. Maybe you should lay off the carrots though.



Hmmm... Wilson doesn't ring a bell. Guess I need to look that up.

I love carrots, BTW... ::D: 

I also love sepia tones pictures. Kind of classy. Like eating carrots.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Here is the scary left eye.
> 
> And yes, I seem to like to take pictures with only one of my eyes showing.
> 
> 
> 
> And I also like to play with my pictures. So they are more interesting than a normal picture of myself smiling at myself in the mirror. 
> 
> 
> Edit: Now that I think of it, it's my *right* eye, since it was taken in a mirror.



Good one...I like it.  :smiley: 

You are so creative.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

*Dream 1:*

Don't remember details. I just remember that I was on this *quest* to kill a dragon. I needed to go through this veil that took me to a secret land. There was an important *prince* there that was supposed to help me on the quest.


*Dream 2:*

Gross dream. 

There was this scab on my forearm. I sctached it off. Instead of a drop of blood appearing, a large reddish yet clear* worm* slowly squeezed out. I shook it off and it landed on the floor. It looked a lot like a gummi worm. Yet it was alive and slowly making its way across the floor.

Then I noticed there was a friend in the room with me. She had a large pet *spider*. It jumped out of her hand and ran to the worm and started to suck its insides out.


*Dream 3:*

I was with some friends. First we were *tubing* down a snow covered hill. Then we were *rock climbing*. This dream was long, but I don't remember details now.

But I remember my friends were no longer able to rock climb with me. I got on a forum and was asking people if they would please come and rock climb with me since it wasn't somethign I could do alone.


*Dream 4 (Lucid dream):*

I was standing on my grandparents' street by the house next door. As I stood on their driveway I could see that the river ran straight up their driveway and through their garage and basement.

I watched as some kayakers had to manuver a bit to get their kayaks up their driveway and disappear into where the river went through the basement.

I was suddenly feeling jealous that a river didn't run through _my_ house.

I then looked over and saw my old friend JP who used to live in that house. I hadn't seen her for years. I went over to her and hugged her. We talked about how fun it was to see each other again. Then she held up the DVD set of Battlestar Galactica Season 2. She had some friends over and that's what they were going to watch.

Something made me lucid.

I looked over and saw my dad, aunt, and grandparents standing on the lawn of my grandparents' place. (My aunt is the only one of the four that is still alive).

I then looked past them where I could see the view of the valley. I had this sudden urge to take off and fly over the valley. But I made myself wait. I needed to interact with a DC. I went up to my grandma. She seemed to look similar to how I rememberd her, except she had this dark birthmark looking thing on her cheek. 

I asked her the first thing that came to mind (the basic task for Feb). "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."

She looked at me and said, "Have you seen Hiroku Harari?"

I said something like, "Grandma, that's not a good answer. Try again."

This time she said something to me completely in Japanese.

I looked over and saw my younger sister. We both laughed. I asked her one more time. She still talked to me in Japanese. 

I said to her, "That's enough Japanese."

And my sister started explaining to her that she needed to speak to me in English so I could understand.

And at that point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good one...I like it. 
> 
> You are so creative.



Wow...thanks, Moonbeam!  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> It jumped out of her hand and ran to the worm and started to suck its insides out.



Gross?  That sounds awesome!  I guess that is the difference between girls and boys.






> She still talked to me in Japanese.



Stubborn DCs.  Do you think we can draw any conclusions from that?  It seems that most people that want to do the DC interaction tasks only encounter obstinance.  Why is that?

----------


## ninja9578

You're grandmother's japanese, or was that some weird manifestation of your dream?

I want a river in my house  :smiley:

----------


## BrentMatthews

> It jumped out of her hand and ran to the worm and started to suck its insides out.



ugh, I had a dream similar to this, the only difference was that the spider was the size of my car and it started chasing me, oye.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gross? That sounds awesome! I guess that is the difference between girls and boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stubborn DCs. Do you think we can draw any conclusions from that? It seems that most people that want to do the DC interaction tasks only encounter obstinance. Why is that?



Well, I don't think the spider sucking the guts out of the worm was as bad as the worm crawling out from a wound in my skin. Wouldn't that gross you out a little?

And I think that DCs don't always cooperate is because when you want something from them, there is always that little fear in the back of your mind that they just won't do it. I think it's the same reason that as soon as you think that something will reach out and grab you from the darkenss, it will. Or when you are in the ocean, and suddenly think about a shark, it''ll be there.







> You're grandmother's japanese, or was that some weird manifestation of your dream?
> 
> I want a river in my house



No, my grandma didn't speak Japanese. i don't either. But I did recently watch a Japanese movie that was actually in Japanese (with English subtitles). So my brain probably just imitated that.







> ugh, I had a dream similar to this, the only difference was that the spider was the size of my car and it started chasing me, oye.



Eee....  ::shock:: 

Well, I'm glad mine was little...and that it was only after a parasitic worm that had just emerged from my arm.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams:

I had a *DV member dream* and a dream that may have been a *lucid*. (Or it may be one of those where I reference LDing without being completely lucid--but since I'm not sure, and since this is my journal, I'll call it a lucid dream.... ::D: . I'm not sure where the blue should start so I'll just use it at the moment wehre I was most likey lucid.)


*Dream 1:*

I'm at what was supposed to be my house. I hear a knock on the door. I go to answer it and find *Aquanina* there. I am surprised at first to see her. But then figure that because we are both *DV staff* that she just wanted to get to know me better. So I go to a bookshelf and pull out a few photo albums and start sharing my life story with her.


*Dream 2:*

I don't remember how this dream started. I seem to pick up in the middle of it somewhere. 

I am in a big city. I realize how beautiful the plaza area is. I walk out into it. There are fountains, and planters full of flowers and everything is made out of brick.

I think this was near a college because there are college students everywhere. I walk of to a group of girls and one wants to share some marijuana with me. I tell her, "No thank you."

I then walk over to a building not far from that group. It is at least five stories high and made of brick. I want to impress the college student. I know that I can fly, but instead I decide to scale the brick building.

I decide to make myself wieghtless and use my fingers to lift by body up. The bricks don't have much to grip, but since I am wieghless, this isn't much of a problem. I climb the brick wall for a time.

The next thing I know I'm about four stories up, and suddenly facing outward. My feet are now holding up my body, which doesn't feel weightless at all.

I am amazed at how I went from being in control of my dream to feeling like I was truly and _physically_ in this very precarious situation. I stood there for a long moment and felt my legs start to shake. I could feel the weight of my body. My fingers gripped the bricks to my side. I was afraid to even move.

But at the same time, I knew I couldn't get hurt. I knew that I should just be able to fly back down, and that I just needed to believe that I could do this. I briefly remembered that LD I had a long time ago where I was afraid to jump off a building because it felt too real and that even though I knew my real body wouldn't be harmed, I was still afraid of experiencing "dream pain".

I'm not sure what happened, but the next thing I remember is that I'm back down on the ground again feeling very relieved that I did it without any pain involved.

----------


## Hiros

> Hmmm... Wilson doesn't ring a bell. Guess I need to look that up.
> 
> I love carrots, BTW...
> 
> I also love sepia tones pictures. Kind of classy. Like eating carrots.



Wilson was Tim Allen's neighbour in the sitcom Home Improvement. One of the gags of the show was that they never showed his whole face. His mouth was usually covered by a fence in the backyard, and the occasional time you saw him away from the fence, he'd be covered by some scenery.

I remember once they had some kind of special or a live episode or something, and at the end all the actors came out on stage. The guy who played Wilson came out holding up a piece of fence in front of his face  ::D:  It was hilarious.





> I am amazed at how I went from being in control of my dream to feeling like I was truly and _physically_ in this very precarious situation. I stood there for a long moment and felt my legs start to shake. I could feel the weight of my body. My fingers gripped the bricks to my side. I was afraid to even move.
> 
> But at the same time, I knew I couldn't get hurt. I knew that I should just be able to fly back down, and that I just needed to believe that I could do this. I briefly remembered that LD I had a long time ago where I was afraid to jump off a building because it felt too real and that even though I knew my real body wouldn't be harmed, I was still afraid of experiencing "dream pain".
> 
> I'm not sure what happened, but the next thing I remember is that I'm back down on the ground again feeling very relieved that I did it without any pain involved.



Ouch. I hate those kind of dreams where you know you can't be hurt, but your afraid anyway. Too bad you didn't think of the monthly task and let yourself fall  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

Hmmm.  How come you went from falling off a building backwards six times because it was so much fun to being afraid of standing on the edge?  Strange how our dreams change.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wilson was Tim Allen's neighbour in the sitcom Home Improvement. One of the gags of the show was that they never showed his whole face. His mouth was usually covered by a fence in the backyard, and the occasional time you saw him away from the fence, he'd be covered by some scenery.
> 
> I remember once they had some kind of special or a live episode or something, and at the end all the actors came out on stage. The guy who played Wilson came out holding up a piece of fence in front of his face  It was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I hate those kind of dreams where you know you can't be hurt, but your afraid anyway. Too bad you didn't think of the monthly task and let yourself fall



I never really watched that show, but that does sound familiar now. And that's funny about him holding the piece of fence in front of his face. So if I ever meet anyone here, I'll have to remember to do the same... ::D: .

I actually did think about the Task--after I woke up. I feel like I amost did it. but I don't think it was a conscious enough effort. So I'll wait and do it for real next time.







> Hmmm. How come you went from falling off a building backwards six times because it was so much fun to being afraid of standing on the edge? Strange how our dreams change.



I know. Isn't that the weirdest? But there is a very real, very distinct difference in these kinds of dream. Most LDs where I am flying, I have this very "floaty" feel to my body. I know that when I fall I'm not going to get hurt. I know I have control and can fly or float at will.

But a few times I have felt too "real". Too heavy. Too vulnerable. I don't know what causes the difference. But I have learned to be careful when I feel "real".

----------


## Twoshadows

New pictures:













TS

----------


## ninja9578

The mountains are pretty  ::content::   I should fly there in a lucid dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> The mountains are pretty  I should fly there in a lucid dream.



Thanks.

Good idea. I want to fly there, too. 

Then for the "indestructable" Task I should throw myself down the waterfall (in the first pic).

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

More reminders to self....



TS

----------


## Twoshadows

I had one of those mornings where I didn't have time to wirte down dream notes. And now that I have a moment, the dreams are gone. I still have a few images that keep escaping me. I hope to catch on to at least one of those images and try to write somethign up later.

Oh-oh-oh....I just remembered a part of one.

*Dream:*

I was with a group of people that were on this very long hike. It was something that was going to take days or weeks to finish.

I rememeber Mark H was there and talking about some people getting to sleep in the inflatable boat. One girl told a story how she had gotten under an inflatable boat during a storm and that it had protected her.

Also I remember that some of the people were upset because some of the food/treats were all eaten up and they hadn't gotten any.

Then I started following a girl who seemed to be an experienced hiker. But I noticed she was wearing flip-flops.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gorgeous pictures. I really like the third one.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gorgeous pictures. I really like the third one.



Thanks.  :smiley: 

The sun was just right for those pictures. The sun was getting low and was shining through the clouds onto the cliffs.

----------


## Caradon

Looks like your recall is back, and Lucid too! That was funny about your grandma speaking Japanese. And the reason for it being you watched that Movie lol.

I agree with what you said about Getting DC's to give appropriate answers.

As soon as you ask a question, all sorts of things go through your mind wondering what they will say. And that effects their response.

And great new pictures. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Looks like your recall is back, and Lucid too! That was funny about your grandma speaking Japanese. And the reason for it being you watched that Movie lol.
> 
> I agree with what you said about Getting DC's to give appropriate answers.
> 
> As soon as you ask a question, all sorts of things go through your mind wondering what they will say. And that effects their response.
> 
> And great new pictures.



Hey Caradon--thanks for stopping by.

I have actually had fairly good luck with my DCs answering me. I'm always totally surprised by their answers, but they ususally always answer.

And that is really kind of strange when I think about it. Just where do these strange responses come from? What weird part of my mind comes up with such bizarre things? And how can they be _so_ unexpected when it is _my_ brain that is thinking it?

----------


## ninja9578

Piggly Wiggly!  ::content::  

Hiking in flip flops  ::?:   Sounds like hell.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Piggly Wiggly!  
> 
> Hiking in flip flops  Sounds like hell.



Yeah, I actually really dislike flip-flops. I only every wear them if I am swimming. I would neve hiking in them. I wonder if that's why they showed up.

Although I actually was wearing flip-flops in one of my flying LDs.


I really want my pig puppet thing to show up again.

----------


## ninja9578

> Yeah, I actually really dislike flip-flops. I only every wear them if I am swimming. I would neve hiking in them. I wonder if that's why they showed up.



I swim barefoot  ::?: 





> I really want my pig puppet thing to show up again.



You know the advanced task of the month is to bring an inanimate object to life right?   ::lol::   You can make him bigger too and ride him around  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I swim barefoot



 
Yeah...actually, I do too.  :smiley:  I was kind of thinking that I wear them while I walk around on the shore of the lake. I hate stepping on tumbleweeds, but I hate sticking a wet sandy foot into a tennis shoe. So they work perfect in that situation. But yes, I do take them off them I am actually swimming.






> You know the advanced task of the month is to bring an inanimate object to life right?  You can make him bigger too and ride him around



Oh, that is _such_ a cool idea. I'm going to try that for sure now. 

Thanks, Ninja!!

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream (Mini LD):

This was a the end of a longer dream that I no longer remember. I found myself reading a sentence. It said something like, "*If you want to do illegal drugs, go to ISM....."* As I was reading it I suddenly remembered that that was one of the goals I wanted to do when I became lucid--to read a sentence. I was suddenly lucid now. I wondered if that counted because I actually was able to read that sentence, even though I wasn't really sure what ISM meant, but then realized that I hadn't actually read it when I was lucid...that reading it was what _made_ me lucid. I knew I needed to try again.

But before I could, I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I don't remember why, but I was supposed to be in *New York*, and there seemed to be a hurry.

It seems like I tried to get there by other ways and failed. Then I was with Jeff and he said that the best way to get there would be to use *fighter jets*--that they could go real fast.

Somehow we found fighter jets and got inthem. I was worried that I didn't know how to fly one, but Jeff assured me that it was easy and that I could do it.

Sure enough, as I flew into the air I found it very easy to manuver the jet around. So we zipped off toward New York.

We hadn't gone far though, before we saw the lights of the fighter jet police. We had to land. The police told us that civilians weren't allowed to fly jets like these, and that we would have to find another way to get to NY.

I was dissappointed. But somehow I was then with Monica in her old car and we had set out again for NY. I was worried about us being in a car that might not be reliable. And that neither of us knew that much about fixing cars.




*Dream 2:*

I was at the *beach*. I was about to get into the water when the people that were already there told me not to. I looked down into the water. The shore I was standing on dipped down into a deep pool (more like a lake). In the clear water I could see a *dead hammerhead shark*. The people on the shore told me that they had seen other sharks around, and that they would probably be here soon to eat the dead shark.

I looked out in the the water and saw two more hammerhead sharks swimming in circles not far from the place where we were. I was glad I hadn't gotten into the water.

Then suddenly I heard a splash and saw that a ten year old girl (Jordan R) had jumped into the water where the dead shark was. I was suddenly so frightened for her. I rushed to the edge and got into the water and reached for her, shouting that she had to get out.

The water got all churny, and I knew that the sharks were there. I pulled at Jordan. At first she seemed stuck. I was terrified that a shark had a hold of her. Then suddenly she seemed loose and actually pushed toward me. I pulled her outof the water and looked back. I saw a dolphin's head poking out of the water. I knew this *dolphin* had saved Jordan from the sharks. 

As I looked at the dolphin I saw that it had been attacked. It was bleeding from scrapes all over it's body. I was afraid that the sharks would be back and finish it off. 

I ran back into the water and grabbed it and pulled it out of the water too. I carried it over my shoulder. It wasn't very heavy and was a smallish sized dolphin. It had a white head and mostly white body with little dark flecks of color on the main part of its body.

I stroked it. It felt exactly what I thought a dolphin should feel like. There was something so wonderful and comforting about touching the dolphin. 

I started walking with it on my shoulder down to the more crowded part of the marina. As I walked someone wanted to take my picture with the dolphin. That reminded me that I needed to get a picture too. I saw Marie and asked her to get the camera out of my backpack. 

I was surprised that it was my old film camera and not my digital (That didn't trigger lucidity. But I guess if carriying a dolphin around on my back isn't enough to produce lucidity, then the camera situation_ surely_ wasn't  ::?: ).

She took a few pictures, but I was worried that the camera wasn't working right. I really wanted pictures of this dolphin.

I finally realized that I did need to get the dolphin back into the water. I walked to the edge of a wooden pier-like area and decided that this would be a good place to put it back into the water. I hoped that the sharks were not in this part of the water.




*Dream 3:*

I was in my *grandparents' house* with (I think )Jeff's family. I walked around. It occured to me that my grandparents had both recently died and that nothing had been cleaned out or changed. 

I walked over the the mantle above the firplace. I could see wrapped Christmas presents. It made me feel funny to see them sitting there wrapped and knowing that my grandparents would never unwrap them.

I saw a box of chocolates sitting there by the gifts. I lifted the lid. It was still full of chocolates. I wanted to eat one, but I couldn't, because it felt wrong to eat something that was meant for someone who had died.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I was surprised that it was my old film camera and not my digital (That didn't trigger lucidity. But I guess if carriying a dolphin around on my back isn't enough to produce lucidity, then the camera situation_ surely_ wasn't ).



Haha. Yeah, I'd have been pretty surprised if you became lucid, because of the camera, after carrying a dolphin around on your back. Lol. That seemed like a pretty intense dream. That would have been horrible, if the sharks had gotten a hold of the little girl, while you were trying to pull her out of the water.  ::|: 

And flying around in the fighter jets sounds like fun. I can only think of one time I'd actually done that, in a dream. I should try for that more often.  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Dream #2 reminds me of an insane experience I had in January.  I was sleeping on the beach by my house in Hawaii.  I had my ipod going, had just finished some sketches, and was sort of dozing off.  I feel some presence next to me, and open my eyes.  I look to my left and there is a Hawaiian monk seal sleeping right next to me.  Its lying in the sand on its back, sunning its belly. Its head is turned so its looking right at me. 

Awesome! False Awakening!  A lucid dream, right?  Nope.  I did about 20 RCs before giving up.  It was just a monk seal that decided to come snuggle with me on the beach.  

The things are rediculously endangered.  I think they estimate around 1000-1200 of them survive.  I snapped some pictures with my shitty camera phone to send to my girlfriend, then it started to rain and I had to run home.

----------


## Hiros

That fighter jet dream sounds awesome.
Too bad the police had to pull you over  ::D:  Spoilsports!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha. Yeah, I'd have been pretty surprised if you became lucid, because of the camera, after carrying a dolphin around on your back. Lol. That seemed like a pretty intense dream. That would have been horrible, if the sharks had gotten a hold of the little girl, while you were trying to pull her out of the water.



Oh, that would have been very horrible. I always hated those Jaws type movies. I'm glad my mind was being nice to me last night.






> And flying around in the fighter jets sounds like fun. I can only think of one time I'd actually done that, in a dream. I should try for that more often.



Yeah, it was cool. I loved the way it was so amazingly easy to fly them. And how fast they went.







> Dream #2 reminds me of an insane experience I had in January. I was sleeping on the beach by my house in Hawaii. I had my ipod going, had just finished some sketches, and was sort of dozing off. I feel some presence next to me, and open my eyes. I look to my left and there is a Hawaiian monk seal sleeping right next to me. Its lying in the sand on its back, sunning its belly. Its head is turned so its looking right at me. 
> 
> Awesome! False Awakening! A lucid dream, right? Nope. I did about 20 RCs before giving up. It was just a monk seal that decided to come snuggle with me on the beach. 
> 
> The things are rediculously endangered. I think they estimate around 1000-1200 of them survive. I snapped some pictures with my shitty camera phone to send to my girlfriend, then it started to rain and I had to run home.



Holy Cow, that really happened to you?? Wow, that's an experience of a lifetime. I can see why you thought that was a dream. I has that magical feel that your dreams often have. I mean just the "I was sleeping on the beach by my house in Hawaii" sounds wonderful. But having a seal lay next to you.....*sigh*....   Do you still have the pictures?





> That fighter jet dream sounds awesome.
> Too bad the police had to pull you over  Spoilsports!



Yeah, that was rather disappointing. But at least I did fly for a little while. And flying in a fighter jet is something completely new for me. I'm used to just flying on my own. It's good for me to try new things.... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was sitting in my grandparents's kitchen. [Why I always deam about being at my grandparents' house and _never_ my own home is rather strange to me].

I may have been with my younger sister. An elderly lady that was supposed to be a relative was talking to us a little about her past.

I was trying to figure out how she fit in on the family tree. So I finally asked her, "So which of my grandpa's sisters are you?"

She said, "I'm not your grandpa's sister, I'm his niece. I'm Petrea's mom's mom."

I knodded my head thinking that made sense. [In reality Petrea is my Grandma's niece and if she were P's mom's mom that would make her my great grandma. But funny how things are in dreams....]

Then she said, "For your birthday, I was only able to get you this." She then handed me a few papers stapled together. I could see that what was written on it was her life story. I was tocuhed and let her know that I thought that was a wonderful gift.

At that point I remembered that another elderly relative had recently given me her life story too. I had a specific memory of that. But whether it happened in the dream earlier or was just a dream memory, I don't know.


*Dream 2:*

I was with my younger sister and my older sister's little daughters. We were taking family photos. I remembered seeing the ones that my sister had taken where she was sitting with the twins and holding the book, "How the grinch Stole Christmas" I laughed when I saw it and then told her that I had taken pictures with the story "*Tippity Witchit's Hallowe'en."*

We then had a discussion of old sotries and how much we loved the way they were worded, and how they had a good cadence.

I looked down and saw a black cat with yellow eyes sitting on the floor by us. Then as if to prove the point I quoted fron Tippity Witchit's Hallowe'en: "Two round yellow eyes glowed like little lanterns from the darkness of the barn. Those eyes belonged to a kitten by the name of Tippity Witchit...."

She laughed becasue the cat resembled the cat from the story.



*Dream 3:*

(Fragment) I was sitting in  my older sister's house and noticed that along one wall of the family room were a bunch of potted trees all lined up to make the one wall look greean and lush. I felt jealous and wished that there was room to do that at my place.

[This seems to be a common theme for me. I am always seeing houses in my dreams that I wish I could have.]

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Holy Cow, that really happened to you?? Wow, that's an experience of a lifetime. I can see why you thought that was a dream. I has that magical feel that your dreams often have. I mean just the "I was sleeping on the beach by my house in Hawaii" sounds wonderful. But having a seal lay next to you.....*sigh*....   Do you still have the pictures?



It wasn't quite as romantic as it sounds.  The guy was cute as hell, but he was pretty stinky.  Anything that stews in sea water all day is generally not as cuddly as it looks. Plus, I had to run and get the lifeguard to help him rope off the area in the rain.  I'm sure it was some sort of federal crime to be so close to the little guy.  I just found the photos on my phone.  If I can figure out how to get them to the computer, I will try to post them.





> *Dream 2:*
> 
> I was with my younger sister and my older sister's little daughters. We were taking family photos. I remembered seeing the ones that my sister had taken where she was sitting with the twins and holding the book, "How the grinch Stole Christmas" I laughed when I saw it and then told her that I had taken pictures with the story "*Tippity Witchit's Hallowe'en."*



More Halloween dreams?  I think the only person I know who likes Halloween more than you is Matt from www.x-entertainment.com





> *Dream 3:*
> 
> [This seems to be a common theme for me. I am always seeing houses in my dreams that I wish I could have.]



Thats a common theme for my life.  I'm always designing houses that I know I will never be able to have.  Jealousy sucks.

----------


## unseen wombat

Neat, a while ago I had a dream about a cat in a story, but one that I wrote in the dream. Or, more correctly, I was the cat in the story. I wish I could have more dreams about cats and fewer dreams about being at work.  :tongue2: 

I'm always seeing this house in my dreams too. It's so awesome and has secret rooms all over. Maybe it's the house I'll have in heaven or something.  :smiley: 





> Then she said, "For your birthday, I was only able to get you this." She then handed me a few papers stapled together. I could see that what was written on it was her life story. I was tocuhed and let her know that I thought that was a wonderful gift.



That would be a great gift. I always like to listen to my great aunt tell me about our family, like how my great grandparents met and where they lived when they were young. It's sad that when she's gone, I'm sure there will still be so much I don't know and no one will be able to tell me.

Great dream journal btw. The first time I got lucid back in December I was reading your lucid journal during my WBTB.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It wasn't quite as romantic as it sounds.



Aww...let me think of it as romantic... ::D: 






> The guy was cute as hell, but he was pretty stinky. Anything that stews in sea water all day is generally not as cuddly as it looks.



Okay, haha...actually, that does make sense....







> Plus, I had to run and get the lifeguard to help him rope off the area in the rain. I'm sure it was some sort of federal crime to be so close to the little guy.



Yeah, I once picked up a desert tortoise that was sitting in the middle of the highway. You're not supposed to touch those either. But I didn't want to see it get hit by a car.







> I just found the photos on my phone. If I can figure out how to get them to the computer, I will try to post them.



That would be cool!






> More Halloween dreams? I think the only person I know who likes Halloween more than you is Matt from www.x-entertainment.com



I have loved Halloween ever since I was a kid. (I don't think I've ever grown up  ::D: ). But I don't like the Horror/gore aspect of it--just the spooky, eerie part of it.






> Thats a common theme for my life. I'm always designing houses that I know I will never be able to have. Jealousy sucks.



 Yeah, I guess it does....








> Neat, a while ago I had a dream about a cat in a story, but one that I wrote in the dream. Or, more correctly, I was the cat in the story. I wish I could have more dreams about cats and fewer dreams about being at work.



So in the dream you wrote the story about being the cat, then you _were_ the cat?

Ugh, I know what you mean about work dreams. I went through a really bad period once when I had a summer job in between college years. I swear _every_ night I dreamed I was working--and it was always stressful stuff. Do you think I felt rested when I got up and had to go to work in the morning? I felt like I worked all day _and_ night. 





> I'm always seeing this house in my dreams too. It's so awesome and has secret rooms all over. Maybe it's the house I'll have in heaven or something.



That's funny, because I also have had many dreams where I suddenly have a new house, and it is usually very big and unusual and has many secret rooms. Must be something we both would think would be cool. Obviously...

Yeah, if we never get it in this life, there is always the next life.  :smiley: 




> That would be a great gift. I always like to listen to my great aunt tell me about our family, like how my great grandparents met and where they lived when they were young. It's sad that when she's gone, I'm sure there will still be so much I don't know and no one will be able to tell me.



You know, I have felt that way since my grandparents have died. So much I don't know...

But I still have one grandma left. And lately when I visit, I have been sitting with her and having her tell me things about her life while I write them up. So that is probably where this dream came from.







> Great dream journal btw. The first time I got lucid back in December I was reading your lucid journal during my WBTB.



Oh, that's really cool. When I hear things like that it really makes me feel good. Thanks... :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> Perhaps we should call you Wilson 
> Anyone who ever watched Home Improvement will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Nice pic btw. Maybe you should lay off the carrots though.



LOL! Hydy Ho there, neighbor.

----------


## Twoshadows

> LOL! Hydy Ho there, neighbor.



I guess from now I am only going to be able to show pictures with part of my face showing. :Peek: 

Quick notes becasue I need to go soon.

Dream 1:

Climbing up a mountan in this new town to a Mountain Goat place. Ate buffalo burgers.



Dream 2:

Joined a group that was going to look for dinosuar fossils some where in Utah. In a caravan of cars. All convertables. Three women two, older men.


Dream 3:

Kelly J

Dream 4:

Gang fight. Started running. Then realzied that they were gaining. Stopped and held my ground. Smaller mexican guy. Tells me to take off my Fallen Shoes. Worried that he would have an advantage in a fight if I didn't have shoes. Then realize that Fallen shoes are cool enough to just steal. I explain that they were a special gift.

Later I see that everyone else is all beaten up. I actually put my arm around the Mexican guy and thank him for not hurting me, for only stealing my shoes.

----------


## Pancaka

lawl someone stole ur shoes!

----------


## The Cusp

> Later I see that everyone else is all beaten up. I actually put my arm around the Mexican guy and thank him for not hurting me, for only stealing my shoes.



Sounds like Stockholm syndrome.  I would have broken his fingers.
Had to look up what Fallen shoes were.  Sounded like magical footwear or something.

----------


## Twoshadows

> lawl someone stole ur shoes!



Yeah, and it was rather stressful since I feel helpless without shoes.





> Sounds like Stockholm syndrome. I would have broken his fingers.
> Had to look up what Fallen shoes were. Sounded like magical footwear or something.



Well, I probably shouldn't have given him the hug. But I was feeling truly grateful at that moment that I hadn't gotten beaten up like everyone else.

Well, some might think Fallen shoes are "magical". But mostly they are just cool shoes.

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes frm last nights dreams:

Big group of *DV Members*. On train?

Trying to invite *CB* to something. *GH* there.
*Tornado Joe*. Big room. Talking about usernames. Green writing.
Another room. Introduce myself to *Moonbeam*.


Dream 2:

Camping, straws in foot? HAve to leave in a hurry. Weird Al-looking guy.


Dream 3:

Mall with sister. Going to Disneyland. With Mom and Marie. Chocolate cake with peppermint (can't stop eating). Trying to decide which day to go.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Notes frm last nights derams:
> 
> Big group of DV Members. On train?
> 
> Trying to invite CB to something. GH there.
> Tornado Joe. Big room. Talking about usernames. Green writing.
> Another room. Introduce myself to Moonbeam.



Cool!  I had a dream about a DV-dream meet-up last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cool! I had a dream about a DV-dream meet-up last night.



Yeah, that _is_ cool....

In my dream there were lots of DV members there. The ones I named above are the only specific members I remember seeing. 

And I wish I remembered it better. I had even forgotten about most of it by the end of the dream because I had at least *three false awakenings* where I tried to write it down, and each time I was bothered by the fact that I didn't remember a lot of what happened, especially the first part with CoLd BlooDed and GH. Each time the notes looked very similar to what I have written above. 

It was the first dream of the night and it went onfor quite a while, so by the time I got to the end I no longer remembered the beginning. Kind of stinks.... Because I was left with a feeling that it was a really cool dream, and that I would enjoy the memory of it. But of well. I'm babbling now.


Anyway, *Moonbeam*, the part with you was last, so I remember it better that some of the other parts. We were sitting in a train, I think. Like the trains in Disnayland where the benches all face one side of the train so you can look out and see everything. 

You were sitting in front of me but a few people down. I knew it was you and wanted to say HI.

As I reached over to touch your shoulder to get your attention, I wondered if you would recognize me. As you turned around I gave a big grin, because I thought you would recognize me more if I were smiling. You had light brown hair that was slightly curled and down to your shoulders.

If we talked I don't remember the conversation.

----------


## Hiros

> As you turned around I gave a big grin, because I thought you would recognize me more if I were smiling.



Haha! Thats pretty funny  ::D: 
I had a flash of that Mr Bean movie. Where they look at his passport and he's pulling a funny face, then he pulls a funny face to match the picture.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha! Thats pretty funny 
> I had a flash of that Mr Bean movie. Where they look at his passport and he's pulling a funny face, then he pulls a funny face to match the picture.



Hmm...I remind you of Mr Bean... ::shock::   ::D: .

But yeah, I think I have only posted smiling pictures of myself. So it makes sense.  (Well, except for that guitar avatar I had for a while back when I was attempting to learn to play (again), and I had that "serious" look.)




*Dreams:*

I had several dreams that had to do with* exploring*. I was with a group pf people, and we were supposed to be scaling this mountain that had a *waterfall*. It remeinded me of a street (23rd) wehre I grew up how the water fall came down and curved. I got ahead of all the others and came to a place where we were supposed to *hang glide* across to another cliff. I was a little nervous to do that without the others being there since I had never done that before.


Then it seems I had another dream that started on the roof of what was supposed to be my house. Again we were taking off and *rock climbing* and expoloring.

I don't remember a lot of details. More like images of where I was.


I just reemmbered a dream fragment about an *airplane*.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Climbing up a mountan in this new town to a Mountain Goat place. Ate buffalo burgers.



Hey, I just had a buffalo burger barbecue at my house on Saturday.  It was a delicious affair.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, I just had a buffalo burger barbecue at my house on Saturday. It was a delicious affair.



Yeah, I used to like buffalo burgers, back in the days when I ate meat. It tasted much better than hamburger.

----------


## Moonbeam

> And I wish I remembered it better. I had even forgotten about most of it by the end of the dream because I had at least *three false awakenings* where I tried to write it down, and each time I was bothered by the fact that I didn't remember a lot of what happened, especially the first part with CoLd BlooDed and GH. Each time the notes looked very similar to what I have written above.



That seems to happen to me a lot too.  





> As I reached over to touch your shoulder to get your attention, I wondered if you would recognize me. As you turned around I gave a big grin, because I thought you would recognize me more if I were smiling. You had light brown hair that was slightly curled and down to your shoulders.



I'm sure I would have recognized you.  :smiley:  (Or else thought you were some one else I know--like everybody else always does!)  My hair is now kind of blondish-brown, it's always kind of curly, not really down to my shoulders yet but I'm growing it out.  So, close!  I have a pic in my profile, but my hair's not that color anymore.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm sure I would have recognized you.  (Or else thought you were some one else I know--like everybody else always does!)



Right... ::D: 

Well, You probably would have recognized me. But you know how sometimes you see someone's picture (or pictures) and you think you know what that person looks like. Then you either see them in real life...or even another picture of them, and it doesn't look at all like what you thought they looked like. Anyway, I think that was that I was thinking.





> My hair is now kind of blondish-brown, it's always kind of curly, not really down to my shoulders yet but I'm growing it out. So, close! I have a pic in my profile, but my hair's not that color anymore.



Yeah, I have seen a few pictures that you posted of yourself. The arrow ones and the couple that you posted a month or two ago in your journal. So I kind of know what you look like. But, with women especially, you never know what their hairstyle or hair color is as any given moment. So I'm glad I was close.  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh yea I forgot you probably saw pics.  It is hard sometimes to recognize somebody from their pictures.  I think I could recognize you.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh yea I forgot you probably saw pics. It is hard sometimes to recognize somebody from their pictures. I think I could recognize you.



If I ever have the chance to meet you, I'll be sure that my hair is hanging over one eye--or I have a camera in hand.... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hmmm....boring night. I don't actually remember anything. I know I dreamed, but it's all gone. I mean,_maybe_ it was fun. But it stinks not being able to remember. So I'm going to assume that they were very boring dreams.

I'll have to post pictures or something. I hate journal entries like this.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Me wantie more pictures of pretty girl or pretty scenery.  Preferably the girl  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay! Me wantie more pictures of pretty girl or pretty scenery. Preferably the girl



 
Hmmm...I'm sure I can find some pretty scenery. Not as sure about the pretty girl though.... :Uhm: 


 ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

> Hmmm...I'm sure I can find some pretty scenery. Not as sure about the pretty girl though....



Lol. MOAR PICTURS PLZ!!

I still want to see Caradon (who I'm going to start calling Car[e] Bear lol jk...maybe) and I only recently saw moonbeam...and burns...and Adam...I spent some time on the picture thread...

----------


## Hiros

Yay, more pics!





> Hmmm...I'm sure I can find some pretty scenery. Not as sure about the pretty girl though....



Perhaps he's referring to the one thats living in your mirror?
She's easy to find as she's always in the same place!

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh, no pressure or anything, right? 

I had a busy day today so I didn't get any pictures taken. Maybe tomorrow, because the only girl in the mirror at the moment is one that looks really tired. And I never got out to take scenery shots.

I need to go to bed soon, so I can get a good night's sleep. I haven't had any sleep-in days for a long time. So I really need to try to get to sleep earlier. I'm just kind of bummed that I haven't been able to do a WBTB for a while. And that is my surest thing.

----------


## Twoshadows

Just a few dream fragments....


*Frag 1:*

Something "*end of the world-ish*" happened and I remember telling myself when I woke up that I was going to fill some extra *water containers.*


*Frag 2* *(DV Member dream frag):*

I was talking to *Ninja* about how "very athletic" he was.




*Frag 3:*

Something about a guy who had a* bigfoot* sighting.

----------


## ninja9578

> I was talking to *Ninja* about how "very athletic" he was.



That's how it starts  :Hi baby:   Why is "very athletic" in quotes.  That could mean that that was an exact quote from the dream, or you replaced another word for that cause you don't want DV knowing that you think I'm so hot  :wink2: 

Were you lucid in the last one?  You said that you had decided to do something when you woke up  ::?: 

You like bigfoot  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

Well....the "very athletic" was an exact phrase I remember from my dream. I don't remember exactly what else was said. But I do remember that I said "very athletic".  :smiley: 


And the other dream. I don't think I was lucid. I don't exactly remember _waking up_ and thinking that. But I know I_ did_ think that at some point. But I don't remember feeling that lucid "feeling." So I'm not really sure how that one worked.


And yes...I do like bigfoot.... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a picture as I promised.


I did take this one back when I took the other pretty pictures a week or two ago.

I'll look for another picture to post, too...

TS

----------


## ninja9578

Looks like an alligator head covered in tiny trees.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Looks like an alligator head covered in tiny trees.



Yeah...it kind of does....


Okay...here is another picture. It's kind of old. I took this a couple of year ago when I got to take a helicopter ride over Lake Powell.

See the canyon at the bottom. Those are fun to kayak up. I got to kayak in Lake Powell a couple of years back too. It was some of the best fun I ever had.





TS

----------


## Moonbeam

> Looks like an alligator head covered in tiny trees.



 ::lol::  It really does!

----------


## Pancaka

> It really does!



It's a bit  bent but its got the eyes, nose everything. If you look closely by the edges of the foliage, you can even see some teeth...WAH!...I thought it was gonna eat me... ::shock::

----------


## ninja9578

Are you rich?  You do a lot of fun stuff.  If so that would mean that you're rich and beautiful.  ::?:   Marry me?  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Sepsy

Wow, where do you find all this scenery? It's like you live in a mansion in the middle of all this scenery. Looks nice. Been trying to go through some of your journal entries. Looks interesting. 

Trying to read everyone's dream journal and see how they structure it. I'm pretty impressed with the way people portay their dreams or percieve things. Dreams seem to define who we are. So what is your big secret with all these pretty scenery hmmm? Some secret agent? Or you can actually fly? <grins>

And Dream fragments. I might have to start writing those down If i do remember any. Keep up the good work. =]

----------


## Robot_Butler

> See the canyon at the bottom. Those are fun to kayak up. I got to kayak in Lake Powell a couple of years back too. It was some of the best fun I ever had.



Is that the kayak trip you posted pictures of a while back?  If so, that's on my list of things I'm dying to do.  Looks totally surreal.  I used to spend summers in Arizona as a kid.  We went to Powell a lot, but I was never old enough to do anything like that.  

If you like to kayak, you should come to Hawaii. On Oahu you can paddle out to the Mokulua islands off Kailua and Lanikai. And on Kauai you can pretty much navigate the entire island by kayak.

----------


## raklet

> Are you rich?  You do a lot of fun stuff.  If so that would mean that you're rich and beautiful.   Marry me?



Smooth.... a lot of tact in that question  ::D:   BTW, sorry, she's taken.  So you can  ::morecrying::

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very busy day yesterday. I had one little dream fragment from that night . But do you think I remember it now?






> Are you rich? You do a lot of fun stuff. If so that would mean that you're rich and beautiful.  Marry me?



Well, it's actually a matter of connections. Of who you know. It happens to be a very good thing to be friends with someone who flies a helicopter, for example.






> Wow, where do you find all this scenery? It's like you live in a mansion in the middle of all this scenery. Looks nice.



Thanks. And it's not _exactly_ a mansion. But I do feel that I'm surrounded with beauty.







> Been trying to go through some of your journal entries. Looks 
> interesting.



I hope you haven't focused on just the recent ones. I have been an a terrible dry spell lately. I've really got to do better.







> Trying to read everyone's dream journal and see how they structure it. I'm pretty impressed with the way people portay their dreams or percieve things. Dreams seem to define who we are.



 I think that's true. That's why I like the dream journal section.







> So what is your big secret with all these pretty scenery hmmm? Some secret agent? Or you can actually fly?



Shhhhhhhh....... :wink2: <GRINS>







> And Dream fragments. I might have to start writing those down If i do remember any. Keep up the good work. =]



Thanks for stopping by, Sespy.  :smiley: 







> Is that the kayak trip you posted pictures of a while back? If so, that's on my list of things I'm dying to do. Looks totally surreal. I used to spend summers in Arizona as a kid. We went to Powell a lot, but I was never old enough to do anything like that. 
> 
> If you like to kayak, you should come to Hawaii. On Oahu you can paddle out to the Mokulua islands off Kailua and Lanikai. And on Kauai you can pretty much navigate the entire island by kayak.



Yep, those were the pictures. That was one of the best weeks of my life. (For those who haven't seen them some of the pictures are on pages 2 and 53 in this journal...I think...)

How cool that you've been to the Lake. Then you would understand how wonderful it is.

Oh, wow...I'm sure I would love to kayak around in Hawaii. I love exploring. I'm not the type to just lay out on the beach. I have to be doing something.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream fragment from last night:*

I just remember I was in class at school. English, I think. The teacher was lecturing. I don't remember mcuh of the discussion execpt the one sentence where she was talking about the band *Gorillaz* and said, "*And even though these young men have discovered the love of music they still portray themselves as angry."*


I'm not sure where _that_ came from.

Actually, I think someone here has a Gorillaz avatar. That must have done it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Flying over Lake Powell...

(Can you just imagine being down there in a kayak with days to explore. And being surrounded by towering cliffs as you glide your kayak silently up the narrow canyons...

(Can you tell I fell in love with the place?)







The Lake Powell tourism board should pay me for all this great publicity. ::D:

----------


## raklet

Beautiful pictures. I can easily see them being published.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Beautiful pictures. I can easily see them being published.



Thanks raklet. It's all about the vantage point. And you just about can't go wrong when pointing a camera at things that beautiful.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You turned up in my dream last night.  We went on a post apocalyptic roadtrip together.  

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...622#post732622

Only... the actress playing you was this hot Mexican girl I met at the gym yesterday.

----------


## Hiros

Excellent pictures.
That second last one is fantastic.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You turned up in my dream last night. We went on a post apocalyptic roadtrip together. 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...622#post732622
> 
> Only... the actress playing you was this hot Mexican girl I met at the gym yesterday.



That was a great dream. Funny that I was played by a Mexican girl. But I know dreams can be weird that way. Thanks for thinking about me. 





> Excellent pictures.
> That second last one is fantastic.



Thanks, Hiros.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Last night before bed I watched an old video that I had just found. It was once that my friends and I had taken of ourselves years ago. And last night in my dreams several of the friends showed up.

*Dream 1:*

I was hanging out with *my friends Marie, Tom, and George*. It was so good to see them. We talked about how long it had been since we had seen each other. I don't remember all that we did.

I do remember at one point I was standing in a small building with George. I asked him if he cared if I *took pictures* of him. He didn't. As I took pictures I noticed he looked exactly how he looked before. I was surprised that he hadn't aged at all even though it had been years since I had seen him. He was still a very attractive guy.

Then I put my *camera case* down on the floor against the wall. I walked away for a second. When I came back. I saw that it was gone. I got that sinking feeling in my stomach as I realized that it was *stolen*. I couldn't believe I had been so careless. But as I thought about it there was nothing that important in the camera case that I couldn't replace fairly easily.

I then remember towards the end of the dream I was saying good by to my friends. I gave them *hugs* one by one. In each hug I enjoyed the feeling of physical contact. (Have you noticed how good dream hugs feel?) So each time I pulled them close for a good long strong hug.

The last thing I remember is looking at my friend *Marie* and noticing how beautiful she was. I told her that she looked good, or actually _gorgeous_. I felt like I was the only one who looked older. But I didn't feel too bothered by that fact, more just wondering why that was.


*Dream fragment:*

Something about *dinosaur bones*.


*Dream frag 2:*

I was doing something with my *mom and sister*.

----------


## raklet

IRL have you been worrying about aging or thinking about how to stay young longer?  That dream seemed strongly significant along these lines.

----------


## Man of Shred

that would suck to lose something that is your major hobby like a camera. I would be pretty upset.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just woke up from an nice nap in which I had a lucid dream.  :smiley: 

Lucid Nap Dream:

I knew I was supposed to talk to NJ. The next thing I knew I was walking into her house without knocking. I called out for her. I looked down the hallway and saw her husband quickly shut one of the doors in the hallway.

I was suddenly motified that I had just walked into their house without knocking. I realized that S had to shut the door so I wouldn't wake up thier two year old son that I knew he had just gotten to sleep.

I saw N and apologized fro walking into their house without knocking. That I had no idea what had come over me. I then asked her what she needed to talk to me about. I knew she had called me earlier saying that she needed to talk to me about something, but I no longer remembered what that was. She looked a little confused too and said that she didn't know either.

Suddenly a suspicion came over me. I wouldn't walk into anyone's house without knocking in _real life_.

I then said to N, "You know, I think this is a dream. In fact, I _know_ this is a dream. Wanna come to the door and watch me fly?"

I opened the door and then flew out. I felt so good to finally be in a lucid dream again. It had been so long.

As soon as I thought this it all began to fade. I felt mad that it was all over already. Then I thought angrily to myself, "Everyday on Dreamviews I giving suggestions to the Newbies about extending their LDs and preventing things like this from happening. And I can't even keep it from happening to myself."

Then another thought suddenly hit me, "Why don't I actually _try_ some of the things that I tell the Newbies to do?"  ::shock:: 

At this point most of the visual was gone, though not completely. And I felt somewhat aware of my physical body in bed. I decided to try the rubbing my hands together trick. I did and and felt a little worried that I was actually rubbing my real hands together in bed, because it really felt real.

I then concentrated with the visual. I have noticed in the past when entering a dream it is often easier to just imagine the scenery passing me by, instead of making _myself_ move through the scenery. So I was able to do this and everything became much more vivid again.

I continued to fly over the neighborhood. I moved my arms as I flew "Swimming" style. I still wondered if I was moving my arms in real life. I felt if I moved my hands lower that they would suddenly catch on the blankets. But then I moved my hands so they were moving below my body closer to my chest and stomach. They didn't catch on anything, so I knew that what felt so much like my physical body was once again just my dream body. (This isn't the first time I have thought I was moving my physical body, when it was only my dream body all along.)

I saw an interesting tree below. I flew up to it and over the top touching my hands all over the top as I flew. It looked like it was shaped as a topiary. It was either dead or dormant because the leaves were all brown and crunchy. But the tree was all filled in and very dense... and very round.

I flew around it again and this time put my hands on the top and tried to do a handstand. I tried it several times until I felt like I was completely straight. I balanced there for a bit enjoying the feeling of being upsidedown.

At that point I heard Mrs. Moore's voice from down below say, "Well, I've never seen anyone do that before." I knew that she knew that this was a lucid dream. But I understood her to mean that she had never seen someone do that in their lucid dream before.

I started to fly again. Twice more the dream started to fade and I was able to follow my own advice and bring it back. Each time I felt very close to losing the dream. So I was very proud of myself for getting it to continue. I really didn't want to lose lucidty yet. I needed to have the joy of having a long lucid again.

At that point it hit me that I really needed to try one of the *Tasks of the Month* since I hadn't had a chance to even try yet. My mind was blank for a moment as I tried to remember. The first one that I remembered was the *"indestructable"* task. I really didn't feel like doing that right now. I then reemmebered that the other one was to *bring an inanimate object to life*. I really wanted to do that one.

I looked down below and saw a front yard. In it was a lot of gravel. My first thought was that I would swoop down and fly really low and make the rocks come to life and run after me. That thought actually sounded very appealing to me, as I pictured the little rocks with little stick legs running down the street.

So I swooped down...but the rocks didn't follow me. I decided that I needed to put a little mor effort into it. I landed right in front of the yard. I took a good look at it. There were some dead looking bushes in a planter type area. There was also a plastic flamingo and a ceramic cat nestled in among the dead bushes. There were several choices here....

I wondered how I should try this. I then remembered that when I made the tree walk (as a past Task of the Month) that I had just looked at it with the expectation that it would walk. I had done nothing special. So I just stood there looking into the garden and waited.

I glanced over at the ceramic cat. It's eye suddenly blinked. So it would be the cat. I was thrilled that my mind was able to do this while I just stood there doing nothing.

I watched the cat. It started to walk over to me. I knelt down, and touched the cat. I could feel real fur. It was a small cat, white with black stripes. It looked up at me while I continued to pet it. It's fur was very short and somewhat think, almost like a stuffed animal. But it was very real, and it purred while I pet it.

And at that point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> IRL have you been worrying about aging or thinking about how to stay young longer? That dream seemed strongly significant along these lines.



Well, I _did_ notice when I watched the video that I had changed a bit since then. That I don't look as young anymore.

But I think the key is to be able to_ do_ as much now as I did then, that I don't have to _look_ that same age. (Of course _that_ way of thinking isn't always going to work either.....but hopefully I won't have to worry about that for a while.)





> that would suck to lose something that is your major hobby like a camera. I would be pretty upset.



It's ovbiously something I worry about in real life. I'm always very clingy with my camera. I never let it out of my sight.

----------


## pj

> It's ovbiously something I worry about in real life. I'm always very clingy with my camera. I never let it out of my sight.



A couple years ago, losing my camera was a very reliable dreamsign.

I haven't dreamed about my camera in a long time though.

----------


## Twoshadows

> A couple years ago, losing my camera was a very reliable dreamsign.
> 
> I haven't dreamed about my camera in a long time though.



Yeah, I have so many dreams where I have negative things happen with regards to my camera that I _really_ need to remember that as a dream sign. 

I _still_ haven't had that trigger lucidity yet, though.... :Sad: 

I need to drill that into my mind:


Camera problems = dream

Camera problems = dream 

Camera problems = dream 

Camera problems = dream 

Camera problems = dream 

Camera problems = dream 

Etc...


Etc....

----------


## Moonbeam

> IThen another thought suddenly hit me, "Why don't I actually _try_ some of the things that I tell the Newbies to do?"



Good idea;





> A couple years ago, losing my camera was a very reliable dreamsign.
> 
> I haven't dreamed about my camera in a long time though.



Typical; recognize a good dream sign and it disappears.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good idea;



Yeah, it was like, "Whoa...what an idea..."

 ::D: 







> Typical; recognize a good dream sign and it disappears



It's true. After I got the "loose tooth" one to work for me, I stopped having them.

 :Sad:

----------


## Pancaka

> It's true. After I got the "loose tooth" one to work for me, I stopped having them.



That started to happen with Stacie being a dream sign, but that sign is kinda on and off. It'll be two-three nights off one night on. Oh well. I still do RC's to it. It's my only dream sign...ever. Oh well. I think my dreams are getting better now since I'm getting better. I gotta talk to care bear though so I can learn how to make the thoughts stop (schizophrenia!?  ::shock:: )

----------


## ninja9578

I thought you were going to bring your piggy puppet to life  :Sad:   Nice job with the cat though, sounds like it was sweet.  My broom died like two seconds after I gave it life  ::cry::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, it was like, "Whoa...what an idea..."



Hey, thanks TS!  Once again I take your idea and use it in my lucid!  ::D:  It was really fun.  Back to basics, which I never really mastered anyway.  I should always read your dream journal before bed.

----------


## Hiros

Yay! Congrats on the lucid.
Thats cool how you can fly so well.  ::D: 

I had one last night and my flying was a bit wonky. I did manage the advanced task though.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for the comments everyone. It's nice to come back after a busy weekend and not have to go to the second page to find my journal.  :smiley: 

And *Ninja*--I went to bed last night telling myself that if I went lucid that I would find my *pig puppet*. I never went lucid, but I _did_ dream about a *pig*. So part of the message got through...



*Dream 1:*

This was an incredible long and complex dream at the beginning of the night. All is gone except for know thign that I was on a great adventure. i was flying for part of it and *riding on the back of some ocean animal* in another part.


*Dream 2:*

This might have been part of the first dream, but I'm not sure. It was another great adventure dream. I was in the ocean. I went to some island where there were *pirates*. Again, most has slipped away now except these little images.


*Dream 3:*

I was driving a big *Rider truck* down a street near my childhood home. The street got narrow and full of people. Then I came to the end of the block and saw that a man had made a fence across the end. He had made the street into a kind of courtyard. It was really pretty, but there was no room to drive. He had made an area for *bicycles*. The man was very friendly to me and tells me that I can have one of the bikes to ride.

I take the bike and ride toward my home. I glance back and see the Rider truck parked by the side of the road. I turn the corner to my house. There are lots of people riding bikes down the road. I ride with them, going really fast. It feels really good. So I pass my house and go to the end of the road. I then turn around a go back to the top of the street and do it again. 


*Dream 4:*

I was in my *garden*. I noticed that the plants are all growing nicely. I was surpised that they had grown so much since I had looked at them last. My *roses* are all full of blooms. My* verbena* plants are also huge and flowering.

I then look at my rosed and see that they are full of *aphids*. I go inside and get the aphid poison and then go around and sprinkle it on all the roses.


*Dream 5:*

I was laying on the floor in a sleeping bag. Someone knocks on the door. Jeff goes to get it. It's a big group of people. As he lets them in I realize that I am *wearing no shirt*. I pull the sleeping bag up to cover me. 

The group is a *Bigfoot Club*. They have come over to watch the latest bigfoot footage and to discuss it. I feel frustrated that I am stuck in my sleeping bag. but we start watching to videos and I am extremely interested in the new footage that has been caught on video. I can't imagine that what I am watching is anything but the real thing.

Later in the dream I am driving with Jeff down a road at night in the mountains. I can see elk standing by the side of the road. I know that this is where a bigfoot has recently been sighted. I suddenly sense the bigfoot near and a feeling of terror sweeps over me. I tell Jeff to keep driving--that whatever he does---not to stop the car!

*Dream 6:*

*DV Member Dream*

I was in this room with *Tornado Joe*. He is laying on a bed, and I am sitting on the floor next to it. Joe is asleep, but he is laughing. I know that he is dreaming about something funny.

I then see these *spiders* by the bed. I watch them. I am surpised at how many there are. There is this crack that goes to the outside and I realize that they are all coming through that crack.


*Dream 7*:

I was at my mom's house. R was there and told me I needed to look after the *new pig*. I went out into the backyard and saw the pig pen.

I looked into it. I saw that it had rained last night and now the pigpen was full of water. The floor of the pen had been dug out about two feet below ground level. It was now full of about a foot of water. The poor little pig had tried to sleep on a place that was a little higher, but still had a few inches of water.

I felt really bad for the pig. I knew that living conditions like that could kill the pig. I opened the pen and let the pig out. It ran out toward the silver Maple trees. It was a smallish pig maybe about 2-3 feet long and weighing about 50 pounds. It was also a very solid pink color. 

I went to the pig and picked it up. For the next while in the dream I did everything with this pig on my shoulder. I went in R's house. I went into the bathroom and looked at myself and the pig in the mirror. The pig was suddenly squirming. I was afraid it had to go to the bathroom. I set it quickly down on the tile floor.

LA, my best friends little sister came into the bathroom at that point. Her timing couldn't have been worse because the pig suddenly went, and covered poor LA in a shower of pig poop.


*Dream 8:*

(fragment)

I knew I had forgotten to bring my potted *tomoato* plant inside. i went out to check it and it was completely withered and dead.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I looked down below and saw a front yard. In it was a lot of gravel. My first thought was that I would swoop down and fly really low and make the rocks come to life and run after me. That thought actually sounded very appealing to me, as I pictured the little rocks with little stick legs running down the street.[/COLOR]





Oh, I secretly wish this would have worked.

I like how you just waited to see who would move first.  Like waiting for volunteers.  The cat blinking reminds me of the cheshire cat from the disney movie.  Wouldn't he always appear eyes first?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, I secretly wish this would have worked.
> 
> I like how you just waited to see who would move first. Like waiting for volunteers. The cat blinking reminds me of the cheshire cat from the disney movie. Wouldn't he always appear eyes first?



That's a great picture to go long with what I imagined the little running rocks to have looked like. I can always try that again. I want an army of tiny rocks to follow me through the streets. I'm not sure why that's so appealing to me, but it is.

Right...the Cheshire cat. It was either it's eyes or smile that would show up, I think.

That would be another thing that would be cool to try to summon in a dream.


Sigh....so many goals....

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was at my mom's house. R was there and told me I needed to look after the *new pig*. I went out into the backyard and saw the pig pen.



Pig dream!  Did you RC!?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Pig dream! Did you RC!?



I know...I can be pretty slow, can't I?  :Sad: 

I'm going to keep trying though.


Here I am having dreams carrying fairly large animals over my shoulders lately. It's not like I do that very often in real life......

----------


## Hiros

8 dreams! nice  ::D: 

lol, pig dreams are funny.
Maybe you should go get a pig just so you can do RCs around it? hehe.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I know...I can be pretty slow, can't I?



TS, TS, TS...you think I don't know that feeling?  ::shakehead::   I am Queen of Slow.

----------


## Twoshadows

> 8 dreams! nice 
> 
> lol, pig dreams are funny.
> Maybe you should go get a pig just so you can do RCs around it? hehe.



Thanks Hiros, 

Or at least look at plenty of pig pictures thoughout the day.....





> TS, TS, TS...you think I don't know that feeling?  I am Queen of Slow.



Tanks MB, I know we all expereince it from time to time. But I think I've been the Queen of Slow_est_ lately..... ::D: .


In fact I had two dreams last night that were odd enough to trigger lucidity. My dead dad showing up had triggered lucidity in the past...but not last night.

And...I'm not sure what caused such tramatic dreams. I didn't watch or read anything scary before bed.




*Dream 1:*

I was in an office. I think I was there for counseling. Barb was there and was going to lead the counseling.

She starts saying something--some kind of a chant. The next thing I know, my body slams back against the wall. An inhuman gowl comes out from my mouth. And then a hideouos voice from inside me starts talking. It says, "My ...name...is....Amy...".

The feeling of something speaking from my body without my control is so horrible, that I strain with all my might to have conscious control of my body again. Finally I have it. That "thing" is gone.

I look over at Barb and say to her, "Don't you ever, _ever_ do that to me again."

All the while she's looking at me like she does't understand why I'm fighting something that is sure to help me.



*Dream 2:*


I'm not sure where this begins. I know there is stuff before this.

I do remember that I am doing laundry. I put a load of clothes into this very large dryer.  I turn around , then look back. The dryer door is open and some of my clothes are starting to fall out.

I go back and put my clothes back in the dryer and shut the door tight. I turn around for just a second, then look back. The dryer is completley stopped and my pile of clothes is on the ground. There wasn't time for this to happen. I am freaked out a little. I know that something supernatural has happened.

Luckily my mom is there. we talk together and decide that there are evil spirits around us. We try to say things that would get rid of them.

There are now several people that are going to help make sure the evil spirits don't bother us anymore. One is a black lady, and with her is her very tall black husband. 

We are in an old building. There are lots of dark hallways. We head down one of the hallways.

At one point we finally stop. In this hallway are myself and my mom. I look down the hallway and suddenly see my dad. I know that he is dead, and that I am just seeing his spirit.

I call out to him. I feel overjoyed. "Dad....Dad....." I'm  overjoyed to see him. I know my mom doesn't see him, but I hope my mom would understand what was going on by listening to me.

My dad walks toward me, but doesn't make eye contact. He stops and turns toward the wall and pulls a paper out of his pocket. I can see writing on the paper. I see that it's a letter. He also pulls out an envelope. He puts the latter in it and puts the envelope against the wall and starts to address the letter. I can see that he is addressing it to my mom. I am so excited. I can't wait to hear what my dad has to say. I wonder if he is going to tell us what he has been doing since he has left us.

He then hands me the letter, and I take it and put it into my pocket. I start to talk to him, but it is as if he can't hear me. He then starts laying down on the ground. I realize that I haven't tried to touch him yet.  I look down to where he is now laying. I can see him start to fade. At the last instant I reach out and touch his arm. I'm surprised that I can actually feel it. And then he is gone.

I pull the letter back out of my pocket, anxious to give it to my mom.  But when I pull it out, I can  see that it is now just junk mail--colorful ads. I am so upset at seeing this that I start to cry. I cry and cry and can't stop crying.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I pull the letter back out of my pocket, anxious to give it to my mom. But when I pull it out, I can see that it is now just junk mail--colorful ads. I am so upset at seeing this that I start to cry. I cry and cry and can't stop crying.



 ::hug::  Those were both disturbing dreams!  That sounds so disappointing; to think you are going to read something from your Dad, and it turns into junk mail.  :Sad:

----------


## Pancaka

> That sounds so disappointing; to think you are going to read something from your Dad, and it turns into junk mail.



I got a laugh out of that actually (granted, the situation is very, very sad). I started laughing and almost got in trouble. I was in the comp. lab at school with the rest of my English class. We were supposed to be researching for a project lol.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those were both disturbing dreams! That sounds so disappointing; to think you are going to read something from your Dad, and it turns into junk mail.







> I got a laugh out of that actually (granted, the situation is very, very sad). I started laughing and almost got in trouble. I was in the comp. lab at school with the rest of my English class. We were supposed to be researching for a project lol.



I don't want you to get in trouble, Pancaka...


And yeah, I miss my dad. 

I think that dream was inspired by the fact that on the video tape that I mentioned finding and watching a couple of days ago that had my friends on it, also had a very brief clip of my dad in it. I hadn't seen him "moving" for a very long time (only still photos). I watched that little clip over and over.....and over.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I think that dream was inspired by the fact that on the video tape that I mentioned finding and watching a couple of days ago that had my friends on it, also had a very brief clip of my dad in it. I hadn't seen him "moving" for a very long time (only still photos). I watched that little clip over and over.....and over.



Yea, that must be it.  It's very strange, I know.  Maybe if you dream of him again it will be a happy dream.

----------


## Pancaka

> TS, TS, TS...you think I don't know that feeling?   I am Queen of Slow.



If you're the queen of slow then I am the master, overlord and pimp of slow.

----------


## Moonbeam

You haven't been trying long enough to deserve those titles.  TS and I have been around for a while, and have a right to be annoyed at ourselves.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You haven't been trying long enough to deserve those titles. TS and I have been around for a while, and have a right to be annoyed at ourselves.



That's right!  ::D: 


*Dreams:*


Boring dream fragments, not even worth writing up. So I'll just jot down notes:

2nd grade play, very short script. Sister's classroom, eating cake. Making purses, Ethan there.

Boring, boring, boring.....


BTW, I having things going on and will not be on much this week.

----------


## Pancaka

> You haven't been trying long enough to deserve those titles.  TS and I have been around for a while, and have a right to be annoyed at ourselves.



 Well I think after the tenth+ time I missed my ONLY dream sign, I deserve it...why am I arguing with you when you basically complemented me? ::wtf::

----------


## Hiros

lol.
People arguing over who is the slowest... don't see that every day  ::D: 

Good luck, may you all be the slowest!  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

It's just that we expect much, _much_ better from ourselves. We've had enough really good experiences that we are disappointed when we don't live up to that expectation.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I had a better night of dreaming-- so forget all that "I'm feeling sorry for myself" stuff that I was just saying.  ::D: 


*Dream 1:*

*DV Member dream.* 

I was getting ready for school when the phone rang. I answered it and it was *CoLd BlooDed*. I was surprised to hear from him. I asked him why he wasn't in school. He told me that he had been expelled. Again, I was surprised. I wanted to talk with him, but I also knew that if I did, I would be late for school. So I told him I would call him back, and I left for school.

I got to school and I went to a place that must have been the gym. There were benched and tables set up. I went to sit down and I was suprised again to see *CB* sitting at one of the tables. His table was full so I sat at a nearby table.

I looked a few tables over and saw my good friend from High school (A Gonzalez). He smiled at me and I remembered what a wonderful smile he had. I lifted my hand and waved and smiled back.

Then my attention was drawn to the stage. A talent show of sorts was going on. I then was *CB* and a friend go up to the stage. They turned on a CD that had piano music. Then sat down at a real piano and pretended to play the music. Then *CB* got up and started dancing. 

I figured that they school let *CB* come back for the talent show becasue it was something that involved school spirit.

When the talent show was over I walked down one of the halls. A narrator started speaking and said something about *CB* being so good at things because he was 230 years old.

That confused me for a moment until I realized that *CB* was actually a *vampire*. I had known that all along.



[I think this dream was inspried by a couple of things. A couple of days ago I watched that video that CB posted of himself dancing. And secondly, I had read the book Twilight about a Teenage vampire.. Somehow they got mixed up in this dream. Hmmm...CB would probably make a good Edward... ::D: ]



*Dream 2:*

*A Lucid Dream.*

I don't remember where the dream started, but I was walking across the street toward my mom's house. I looked on the ground and saw a scorpion. My first thought was to go grab my camera. Then I saw a second scorpion. 

I looked and saw that they were coming from this box. I looked in the box and then saw a fat Black Widow crawl out. I continued to watch with a mixture of fascination and horror, as dozens of scorpions and BWs slowly climbed out of the box and onto the dirt driveway where I was standing.

Something about this scene made me question my state. At first I dismissed the idea that I was dreaming because this was real. I know what dreams feel like and what reality feels like. This was simply too real to be a dream.

But at the same time, I remembered how frustrated I had been at myself lately for missing so many obvious dream signs. And that if I later found out that this was a dream, and that I missed the perfect opportunity to become lucid, I would really be mad at myself.

So as I walked again twoard my mom's house, I jumped into the air to see if I could fly. I went up and came right back down. I felt silly for trying. This was reality. But I decided to give it one more try. I jumped out and kicked myself forward....and I totally surprised myself when I continued to glide ahead in the air.

I was thrilled that I was actually dreaming when I was so sure that I wasn't. I hadn't been expecting the chance to have this experience. I was extremely thankful that I hadn't given up.

I started to fly. The land behind my mom's house dropped off and I was flying high over a valley far below.

All of a sudden the dream began to fade. I had the attitude of, "Don't you _dare_..." 

I reached out and rubbed my hands on my arms like I did in the last LD. I noticed the same way of how my hands left like they were part of my physical body, but yet I could move them around my body whith out bumping into my sleeping body on the bed.

The hand rubbing did the trick.

There is a fuzzy place here that I don't remember what I did. I think I might have flown in a store.

But at some point I remembered that I needed to try some tasks, I remembered that I told Nothin7 that I would try some of his experiments. I tried to remember what they were.

I decided that the first one was to write a sentence. I was outside of a house. I decided to fly inside. I landed by a table and looked until I found a pen. I then found a paper. It was written on, but had spaces around the edges. I knew I didn't need much room to write a sentence, so this paper would work good enough for me. I carefully wrote, "I NEED TO WRITE A SENTENCE FOR NOTHING7." I was actually a little surprised that it was easy to do and that I had no trouble at all doing it. It wasn't until later in retrospect that I realized I used all caps to write it, and I never wirte in caps these days (I went through a stage as a teenager when I did. Maybe this is significant because I often go back to being a teen in my dreams.)


I then tried to remember the next thin I was supposed to do. I then remembered something about humming a song that I made up. I tried coming up with a little tune. I didn't do as well on this one becasue I often couldn't quite get the notes I was trying for, so then whole thing sounded off and out of tune. But I feel that I was able to do it somewhat. As I went outside again I continued to hum and ended up humming a melody that I thought I knew from real life. But now, in retrospect, I think it is something I was continuing to make up.

I then remembered that I needed to find a painting to look at. I was a little shed nearby that I knew was actually a shop. I supposedly knew the lady that ran the shop. I felt sure that I coudl find a picture inside the shop. 

I went in. The walls were covered with items for sale--things like dream catchers and other ornaments and trinkets. But I did see a picture. It was actually a sand painting. It was several shades of earth tones. I saw that it was a desert scene with hills and cliffs. I felt that I was able to understand the picture was of.

I continued to look. I saw more pictures. The next two were water colors. They were a still life of a chemistry set...flasks and beakers...all stacked into a tower. There were two pictures in this set, obviously done by the same artist.

I then looked up and saw a large picture. It was actually made out of a sheet of metal and pounded into a 3D picture. It was a snow scene with a barn. I reached out to touch it. I felt the shiny cold surface of silver.

Mrs. Moore was now standing beside me. I understood that this was her store. She made a comment that that picture was her favorite too.

Seeing Mrs. moore, I decided that I would have her try the experiment. I asked her if she woudl be willing to write out a sentence for me.
But before she could I was suddenly awake.

----------


## Moonbeam

Another nice long lucid. :smiley:   I need to do some of those tasks; I'd like to try and write a coherent sentence.  I don't know if I can do that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nicely done, TS. Great job on the alternative tasks.  :smiley: 
I've been having one hell of a lucid dryspell, lately. I had a lucid about 15 seconds long, two nights ago, where I did what _might_ be considered as completing the "prove you're indestructable" task (but I'm not sure yet =/) and one last night where, as soon as I became suspicious that I was dreaming, I confirmed it by waking myself up...for some strange reason.  ::whyme::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Another nice long lucid. I need to do some of those tasks; I'd like to try and write a coherent sentence. I don't know if I can do that.



Thanks, MB. I wasn't sure if wirting a sentence would be hard or not either. But it ended up being very easy. But yeah, you should give those a try. It's always fun to try tasks that others are doing and see what they are like.





> Nicely done, TS. Great job on the alternative tasks. 
> I've been having one hell of a lucid dryspell, lately. I had a lucid about 15 seconds long, two nights ago, where I did what _might_ be considered as completing the "prove you're indestructable" task (but I'm not sure yet =/) and one last night where, as soon as I became suspicious that I was dreaming, I confirmed it by waking myself up...for some strange reason.



Thanks O.

I'm sorry about your dry spell. Those really stink. I was on one of those too. but I guess I'm kind of broken it now. I hope you can become lucid again soon and have one of your amazing dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another Lucid Dream this morning. I did a WBTB, which is also how I go the one from yesterday. WBTBs are my best way to get lucid.


*Lucid Dream.*

Like usual, I'm not sure how this one began. I do know that I was at my friend's J and P B's house. There were several other peopel there and everyone was talking. 

I then noticed a piles of fossils, mostly megalodon teeth sitting in a pile. I immediately asked P about them. he said that he and some freinds had just returned from a fossil hunting expedition and those were some of what he found. I was suddenly so jealous. I had always wanted to go do something like that. And thougth megalodon teeth were so cool. I told him, "Please, next time you go, let me come too."

Later I saw a map sitting in on a coffee table and it showed the place where they had found the fossils. It was right here in town--just down the hill from the library. I was suddnely so excited to go looking for megalodon teeth myself.

Then I had this feeling creep over me. This was too good to be true. Maybe this was just a dream. I had mixed feelings about this thought. Part of me wanted this to be a dream because then I could fly around and do other cool sutff. But part of me really wanted the part about being able to find megalodon teeth here in town to be true.

I did the test I ususally do and jumped a little into the air. I did float a bit. Not much, and I questioned that a little, until I asked myself if I could float _at all_ in real life. Then I accepted that this was a dream.

I don't remember everything I did at this point, and I think there were a few times that I lost lucidity.

I do know that at one point I went out into their backyard. I admired how nice the yard was--sectioned off with part of the yard grass, part patio, part garden. *I then decided to try to fly without moving my arms in swimming style like I usually do.* 

I just stood there and pictured little rockets on the bottoms of my feet. It worked. I started rising into that air very quickly. I wanted to see how high I could go since I usually have a limit.

I went pretty high--maybe like a 15 story building. I wanted to look out at the horizon as I went, but my eyes were forced to look straight down. I don't know why, and it bothered me that I had trouble controling that.

I landed and tried again. I took off again "rocket feet" style. This time I noticed it was dusk. I could see a McDonlads lit up below me. (In retrospect, I know it was inspired by a picture I took of a Mc Donalds at dusk which I'll have to post after I write this up.)


I'm not sure what I did after this. But I do know that at some point I went back inside the B's house. I noticed a little fridge in the back room. I opened it up to see what was inside. I saw a carton of ice cream.

Doing this made me remember that I wanted to *look in my closet* to see what was inside. I figured if I flew around a little in this house that I could transform this into my house and when I opened the door it would be my room and my closet.

I did this and it didn't quite work. I saw a closet door in the hallway and decided that when I opened it it would be my room.

I opened the door and rushed inside. But to my horror I saw J and P in bed having sex. Seeing this made me lose lucidity. I was so embarrassed that I had just walked in on them like that. I said sorry really quick and closed the door.

But then I wondered if this could still be part of the dream. Man, I hoped it was. I jumped and floated in the air. I let out a huge sigh of relief.

I went to another door and opened it. This one wasn't quite my room, but there were enough things in common that I decided that I would open the closet to see what was inside anyway.

Theh closet doors were glass. I could see myself fly over to it. Seeing myself fly distracted me from opening the closet. I noticed how wonderfully horizontally I flew. I flew back and forth admiring my control at being able to fly so slow and smoothly while remaining in such great form.

I then noticed that I was wearing blue jeans. They made my legs look long and lean.

I decided to land and really look at myself. I looked taller than normal. I liked it. I then did what I did in a previous LD. *I wanted to see what I looked like without clothes*. So I first took off my shirt. I was wearing my blue sports bra. My skin looked quite tan. I then slipped off my bra to see what my dream breasts looked like. They were similar except that the nipples were darker. I noticed two girls/women come into the room. I knew they weren't real, so I continued to undress. I slipped the rest off, until I stood naked looking at myself in the mirror. I liked what I saw. I was glad my subconscious didn't make me all deformed or gross in any way.

One of the girls made a comment on me being naked. I basically said , "So what."

The other one started looking at me like she was totally turned on. She walked over to me and made some comment that I don't remember, but that I knew was sexual in nature. And I commented back in a like manner. I guess I was curious to see where this would go because I had never had this happen before in a dream.


And in my typical fashion, I'm going to have to end this dream here. I feel embarrassed to write down the details of what happened next. But I will say that right as it was feeling really good, I woke up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Two lucids two days in a row, and you completed your tasks?  I'm crazy jealous.  I havent been able to remember to try the experiments.  Drawing a cube especially.  I used to draw a lot in dreams, and I remember it getting real weird real fast.

I really like the part where you're flying while watching in the mirror.  I want to try that. 

And the end.....HOT!

----------


## Sara

Wauw Twoshadows, I haven't looked in here for a while and just read your latest 2 lucids. Awesome! Your lucids have always been a good inspiration for me.

I had to laugh at the part of 'advice to the Newbies' and then trying it for yourself. Good to hear that it worked  ::content:: 

I realy like the part in which you see yourself floating around and undressing in front of the mirror. Dream-mirrors are strange things. The only times I've looked in the mirror, my face was really distorted, but the rest of  my body was OK. 
Do you think your dream reflection is the way you would like to see yourself, or does it represent the idea you have about yourself?

Ahh, rockets under your feet, love the idea! Another inspiration  ::idea:: 

And then some hot stuff, to end this wonderful lucid. I bet you couldn't spend a lucid any better way  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Two lucids two days in a row, and you completed your tasks? I'm crazy jealous.



Wow, thanks. Coming from you, who has some of the best Lds around, I'm very flattered.





> I havent been able to remember to try the experiments. Drawing a cube especially. I used to draw a lot in dreams, and I remember it getting real weird real fast.



I don't remember ever drawing in a dream. I really want to remember to do that one. I have no idea what to expect.






> I really like the part where you're flying while watching in the mirror. I want to try that.



Yeah, I've never seen myself actually fly. It was really cool. I look good flying... ::D: 






> And the end.....HOT!



I'm embarrassed I actually wrote that down... :Oops: 



Okay...I found the picture I took that inspired the McDonalds to show up like it did.





TS

----------


## ninja9578

> I
> So I first took off my shirt. I was wearing my blue sports bra. My skin looked quite tan. I then slipped off my bra to see what my dream breasts looked like. They were similar except that the nipples were darker. I noticed two girls/women come into the room. I knew they weren't real, so I continued to undress. I slipped the rest off, until I stood naked looking at myself in the mirror.



Hey, I've had that dream about you too  :tongue2: 





> I feel embarrassed to write down the details of what happened next. But I will say that right as it was feeling really good, I woke up.



Pretty please?  :Hi baby:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I had another Lucid Dream this morning. I did a WBTB, which is also how I go the one from yesterday. WBTBs are my best way to get lucid.



First Sara, now you!  You guys are too much!  (I was happy for a rare mid-week lucid, so I guess I shouldn't complain.  :smiley: )





> Like usual, I'm not sure how this one began. I do know that I was at my friend's J and P B's house. There were several other peopel there and everyone was talking.



You should call them your friends PB and J.  ::D: 





> I was suddenly so jealous. I had always wanted to go do something like that.



Yea, that would be so cool!  I love bones and skeletons; going to Natural History museums is one of my favorite things to do.





> I just stood there and pictured little rockets on the bottoms of my feet. It worked. I started rising into that air very quickly. I wanted to see how high I could go since I usually have a limit.





Cool idea!  I sense a rocket-dream in my future, hopefully.   ::D:  





> I liked what I saw. I was glad my subconscious didn't make me all deformed or gross in any way.





That's always a relief, isn't it?  ::lol::   I usually just look away and ignore it if it's bad.





> And in my typical fashion, I'm going to have to end this dream here. I feel embarrassed to write down the details of what happened next. But I will say that right as it was feeling really good, I woke up.



 ::furious::  That's a bummer! 

I have a theory that us having all these sex dreams and writing about them is helping us all have more and more, so don't be shy.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, I've had that dream about you too



You are refering to the dream where I was wearing a bikini, I hope!  ::shock:: 






> Pretty please?



Haha...not a chance. ::D: 





> First Sara, now you! You guys are too much! (I was happy for a rare mid-week lucid, so I guess I shouldn't complain. )



Well, I did go througha dry spell. I'm barely just catching up with these two.







> You should call them your friends PB and J.



Yeah, i guess you could... ::D: 







> Yea, that would be so cool! I love bones and skeletons; going to Natural History museums is one of my favorite things to do.



 I love that sort of thing. I have a fossil collection. But it would be much more fun to be able to go out and find them myself.





> Cool idea! I sense a rocket-dream in my future, hopefully.



Ooooo...I hope so. It's an easy way to fly. Give it a try.






> That's always a relief, isn't it?  I usually just look away and ignore it if it's bad.



Yeah, I know enough to not to get too upset by it. but it's nice to know my self conscious has a good body image.  :smiley: 






> That's a bummer! 
> 
> I have a theory that us having all these sex dreams and writing about them is helping us all have more and more, so don't be shy.



Well, I don't mind as much mentioning that I had them, but I'm not sure I'll ever be to the point where I'll describe them in detail.  :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I love that sort of thing. I have a fossil collection. But it would be much more fun to be able to go out and find them myself.



Pics?  ::yeah::   Someday when you have time...





> Ooooo...I hope so. It's an easy way to fly. Give it a try.



Since you dreamed it, I'm sure my SC will be a copy-cat! (I hope.)





> Yeah, I know enough to not to get too upset by it. but it's nice to know my self conscious has a good body image.



That's a good way to look at it!





> Well, I don't mind as much mentioning that I had them, but I'm not sure I'll ever be to the point where I'll describe them in detail.



Teasing you...I know...I was waiting for O to see that tho!  ::chuckle::

----------


## ninja9578

> You are refering to the dream where I was wearing a bikini, I hope!



I was just teasing you, but oh yeah  ::D:   That was a nice dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Sara, I somehow missed you post completely until this morning. I think you posted the same time I did then I just noticed mine.






> Wauw Twoshadows, I haven't looked in here for a while and just read your latest 2 lucids. Awesome! Your lucids have always been a good inspiration for me.



Thanks so much. I look at other people's dreams for inspiration too. So it's nice to know that mine can help others also.






> I had to laugh at the part of 'advice to the Newbies' and then trying it for yourself. Good to hear that it worked



I'm not sure why I haven't been actively doing that myself. It's now been extrememly helpful in my most recent LDs. Good thing to learn...even if late in the game.







> I realy like the part in which you see yourself floating around and undressing in front of the mirror. Dream-mirrors are strange things. The only times I've looked in the mirror, my face was really distorted, but the rest of my body was OK. 
> Do you think your dream reflection is the way you would like to see yourself, or does it represent the idea you have about yourself?



A bit of both, I think. There were a lot of things similar between myself and the dream reflection. But there were a few things that I think I improved on in the dream--like a nice even tan and longer legs.







> Ahh, rockets under your feet, love the idea! Another inspiration



It's a really good idea. I read about it from someone else on this board. That's why this board is so wonderful.







> And then some hot stuff, to end this wonderful lucid. I bet you couldn't spend a lucid any better way



Haha...well, I'm sure there are a few better things I could have done.....

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams from last night:

They are kind of fuzzy by now. BUt I'll wrtie down what I can remember.

*Dream 1:*

I had been thinking about doing the *"draw the cube" task* before bed. SO in this dream I realized that it had been forever since I had drawn a cube. I decided it might be good to practice drawing them. So I got out a pencil and paper and drew a cube. I then drew several more.

It never dawned on me that I wasn't awake. BUt at least I know know that drawing cubes in my dreams is easy.


*Dream 2:*

I was in LA visiting *my friend Ed*. He had told me about how much *snow* that they had gotten. I remembered how he had sent me pictures showing the snow going all the way up to the roof.

Most of the snow had melted now. I thought it was cool that they had had that much snow, and how unusual it was that it snowed in LA.

I remember something about staying with his mom and dad.


I know I had more dreams. Maybe they'll come to me.....

----------


## Twoshadows

And BTW...





> Pics?  Someday when you have time...



Moonbeam, Sure I could take pictures. It's not a very big collection, or very impressive. But I have really loved it. I have mostly small things. One of these days I'm going to splurge and buy something really impressive.

----------


## Hiros

Wicked! Awesome lucids.

I wish I could fly as well as you.
I seem to fly better in non-lucids.
...bring on more superman dreams!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wicked! Awesome lucids.
> 
> I wish I could fly as well as you.
> I seem to fly better in non-lucids.
> ...bring on more superman dreams!



Thanks Hiros.  :smiley: 


*Dreams:*

Unfortunately, I didn't take notes on mydreams last night. So all I remember now is something about being in *Morocco* looking for *fossils*. And something about *Megalodon teeth*.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had to get up really early this morning so I don't remember a lot from my dreams. But I reember a little part of one.


*Dream:*


I was looking at a jar that had something like jam or honey in it. I looked closer and saw that there were* three ants* in the jar. I reached in with a stick, and they all grabbed hold of the stick.

I tooked them toward the front door to release them. I opened the door and shook the stick. They wouldn't come off. I shook it agian, and finally the black ant shook off and ran into the garden. The ones that were left were a light tan color and a dark maroon color.

The tan one, that looked more like a termite than an ant, also finally shook off the stick and ran away.

I shook the stick really hard to get the last one off. Instead of shaking to the ground the ant flipped onto my arm. I tried to shake it off my arm, but it dug into my skin with little claws. I then took the stick and tried to pry if off. It then started to bite me. It stung, and I started to panic a little. I finally took my other hand and just rubbed it off. Only it didn't come all the way off. Its body tore off and only its head was left on my arm, its jaws still embedded in my skin.

That bothered me enough that I woke up.

----------


## raklet

::holycrap::   I've never been bitten by bugs in a dream, but that sounds really awful!

----------


## Twoshadows

> I've never been bitten by bugs in a dream, but that sounds really awful!



I'm trying to remember if I have had a dream where I've been bitten before. I know Oneironaut has had painful bug dreams before. This one wasn't extremely painful, but it freaked me out that the ant wouldn't come off my arm. 

It's funny how the image of a bug not coming off me can freak me out like that. I'm not afraid of bugs in real life. But they scare me in dreams. I'm always having black widow dreams. I suppose they are the ones that freak me out the most in real life. But I have been trying to get over that.

Like this picture I took a while back. I made myself pat the back of this black widow. Good way to overcome my fear.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Maybe you're being attacked by the phantom spiders:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55487

I'm only afraid of unpredictable bugs.  Like crickets.  Anything that can jump in your face unexpectedly. 

And Worms.

Back in college, I was walking my friend home across campus.  On my way back from her house at around 3am, I walked through this huge field with oak trees.  I got back to my dormatory, and sat down on the bed in my roommate's room.  I was talking with him, when he started freaking out.  He ran away to the doorway of the room, and screamed, "Oh Jesus Christ, you're covered in worms!"

Pretty aweful thing to yell at someone. 

I ran to the bathroom and looked in the mirror.  I was covered in inchworms from head to toe!  They were squirming all over my hair, my face, my neck.  I started ripping off my clothes.  they were under my shirt, all over my chest and back.  It was terrible.  I jumped in the showers and started scrubbing them off.  I just ended up mashing them into a paste all over my body.  In my hair.  It was like worm shampoo.

I guess, in the dark, I walked under a tree that had thousands of silkworms hanging from it.  Never do that again.

----------


## raklet

> Like this picture I took a while back. I made myself pat the back of this black widow. Good way to overcome my fear.



You are a crazy woman!  I'm not afraid of spiders, but there is no way I'm going to go around patting them on the back either!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I know Oneironaut has had painful bug dreams before.



_Very_.  ::?: 

And I've always liked that widow picture. That thing's badass...

...creepy...but badass.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Hiros

Eck, bug dreams. I hate bug dreams!

I used to have a lot of wasp nightmares a few years ago. There would be just a single wasp chasing me the whole time and I'd be terrified of it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Maybe you're being attacked by the phantom spiders:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55487



Hmm, I had never heard of those. But actually these are fairly typical dreams--like being in my garage, then noticing that there are black widow webs all around me that are full of balck widows and there is no way I can move without going through the webs.








> I'm only afraid of unpredictable bugs. Like crickets. Anything that can jump in your face unexpectedly.



Crickets don't bother me, but Ican see how the thought of one jumping in your face might seem scary.

What I don't like are spiders in webs that I can acidentally walk into. If a spider is one the ground then I don't care. But walking into one freaks me out.






> And Worms.



Earthworms don't bother me, but parasitic worms creep me out.







> Back in college, I was walking my friend home across campus. On my way back from her house at around 3am, I walked through this huge field with oak trees. I got back to my dormatory, and sat down on the bed in my roommate's room. I was talking with him, when he started freaking out. He ran away to the doorway of the room, and screamed, "Oh Jesus Christ, you're covered in worms!"
> 
> Pretty aweful thing to yell at someone. 
> 
> I ran to the bathroom and looked in the mirror. I was covered in inchworms from head to toe! They were squirming all over my hair, my face, my neck. I started ripping off my clothes. they were under my shirt, all over my chest and back. It was terrible. I jumped in the showers and started scrubbing them off. I just ended up mashing them into a paste all over my body. In my hair. It was like worm shampoo.
> 
> I guess, in the dark, I walked under a tree that had thousands of silkworms hanging from it. Never do that again.



Eeek...what an experience! And they were under your clothes...too... ::shock::  At least now that it's over you can share that story.

Being covered in any kind of bug is pretty freaky, especially if the only way to get them off is wiping them into a paste....blech.







> You are a crazy woman! I'm not afraid of spiders, but there is no way I'm going to go around patting them on the back either!



Well, I wouldn't recommend it for most people. But for me it was really pretty therapeutic.





> _Very_. 
> 
> And I've always liked that widow picture. That thing's badass...
> 
> ...creepy...but badass.



That's the one that had just sucked a big caterpillar dry. That's why she was so bloated. And that's why she was a good one to pet, becasue she could only just waddle around.






> Eck, bug dreams. I hate bug dreams!
> 
> I used to have a lot of wasp nightmares a few years ago. There would be just a single wasp chasing me the whole time and I'd be terrified of it.



That's sounds like a scary dream. I don't think I have had a wasp dream. I'm sure I will now, though. I'm often influenced by others' dreams. For better ...or for worse..... ::?: .

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams*:

*Dream 1:*

I remember something about going *camping*. I ended up in a tree to watch the wildlife. As I looked out I was surprised to see a* zebra*. I then looked over and saw* lions*. I wondered where I was.

I then saw a fence around this big area. I realized I was in a *wildlife park*. A person who worked there came in and started talking to me. I remember the lions getting really close and I climbed a tree.

Pretty fuzzy dream....



*Dream 2:*

Fragment. I was moving into a *new apartment*.

----------


## Twoshadows

New pic.




And both my eyes _almost_ show.... ::D: 
TS

----------


## Robot_Butler

That picture confused me at first.  For a second, I thought I was looking at Johnny Five from Short Circuit.  Maybe its your inner robot trying to break free.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Gotta love Johnny Five.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

That's funny. Maybe it's a picture of me reflected in its eye?  :tongue2: 

Yeah, I like to do pictures that are not straight forward.

I tired to get my reflection in a marble once. But it was impossible to get my face and the camera close enough. Further back in my DJ, when I first psoted the BW pic above, I took a picture of myself reflected in the back on the BW. But it had the same problem as the marble, so mostly it was my camera and my hand that reflected.

Anyway...I guess I really like relection pictures becasue you get several "levels" of picture.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just realized that this week is my *two year anniversary* for discovering *Dreamviews*. It was either yesterday or the day before.


Yay!!



 ::breakitdown::  Time for another lucid party.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hehe. Almost! 

I had to double-check, because I forgot which day mine was on, so I checked yours too, because I knew we were like a year and a day apart. I joined on April 19th '05, and you joined on April 20th '06.  ::content:: 

So, not yet, but we're getting there!  ::D: 

[Edit: Oh, but I just saw that you said "discovering" and not "joining," so perhaps you're right.  ::chuckle::  ]

In that case...PARTY!!  :boogie:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hehe. Almost! 
> 
> I had to double-check, because I forgot which day mine was on, so I checked yours too, because I knew we were like a year and a day apart. I joined on April 19th '05, and you joined on April 20th '06. 
> 
> So, not yet, but we're getting there! 
> 
> [Edit: Oh, but I just saw that you said "discovering" and not "joining," so perhaps you're right.  ]
> 
> In that case...PARTY!!



Hey O...

Yeah I was a lurker for almost a month before I joined. I wasn't so sure about LDing. I wanted to be sure it was actually a real thing before I joined...I wasn't sure that everyone here might be making it all up... ::D: . I joined right after my first LD.

So yup, that's next month. (might as well celebrate all the anniversaries... :boogie: )

And that's cool that our dates are one day off. And I know Moonbeam's is real close, too.


Edit:

Yup...Moonbeam's is five days before mine, same year.... :smiley: 


Edit 2:


So we'll have to make sure that you, me and MB are at my lucid party.

----------


## Pancaka

lurking for a month eh? It took me...23 seconds? I was hooked from the get go and I needed to ask a question so I signed up so I could post.

----------


## Twoshadows

> lurking for a month eh? It took me...23 seconds? I was hooked from the get go and I needed to ask a question so I signed up so I could post.



Oh, I was hooked.... and read the board everyday. I just didn't join in the conversation until I had my first.

Dreamviews and lucid dreaming have become such a part of me that I wonder what I would be doing with the time I spend on this board or thinking about LDing. Interesting thought. I'm sure it could not be this much fun. ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Eck, bug dreams. I hate bug dreams!
> 
> I used to have a lot of wasp nightmares a few years ago. There would be just a single wasp chasing me the whole time and I'd be terrified of it.



 
And speaking of anniversaries, I read what I had dreamed about exactly a year ago, and I found this dream. I guess I did have a *wasp dream*. I had forgotten. Thank goodness for dream journals.





> *Dream 2:*
> 
> I was in the driveway of my old LA house with my sister. Suddenly we see these wasps coming out way. We instinctively know that these are not ordinary wasps but some sort of breed of *killer wasps*. I decide very quickly to get into the house. 
> 
> The wasps, are very fast themselves and one manages to make it into the hosue with us. I ran into the pantry to get the flyswatter.
> 
> My sister is in the living room standing very still. She points up at the ceiling vent. The wasp is sitting in a groove on the vent. I hand my sister the flyswatter. But she shakes her head, and motions for me to do it.
> 
> So I sneak up very quietly and slowly to the wasp. I give a deliberate smack at the vent and wasp. But since the wasp is sitting in a groove the swatter doesn't touch it.
> ...

----------


## Hiros

Johnny Five... is alive!
I loved those movies when I was young.





> I was in the driveway of my old LA house with my sister. Suddenly we see these wasps coming out way. We instinctively know that these are not ordinary wasps but some sort of breed of killer wasps. I decide very quickly to get into the house.



A swarm of wasps! I've never had that before. Although I'm sure I will now that you've planted it in my head!

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, someone must not have liked my DJ. I think they gave it a one star rating. Not enough interesting dreams? Too much off topic babble ? Too many pictures?  :Sad: 






> A swarm of wasps! I've never had that before. Although I'm sure I will now that you've planted it in my head!



It's the one drawback from reading other people's dream journals. Sorry... ::D: .


*Dream:*

Not sure this one will help my rating.

I was on a college campus. I was waiting to meet up with the people that belonged to my *World of Warcraft Guild*. We had this experiment that we were going to do.

I already knew what it was. We were trying to learn how to *teleport*. (Now this was with our real life selves, not our characters.)

I had tried to teleport myself once before. I had had amazing luck. It all had to do with confindence. With _expecting_ it to happen.

I remembered back to that day. I had been standing on one of the balconies of one of the college buildings. I had looked across to a roof top not far from where I stood. I knew the trick was to start with teleporting to places that were the same level, or slightly lower, and also closeby. This rooftop that I was looking at was both close and slightly lower.

I had stood there and concentrated. but yet remained relaxed. I had closed my eyes and when I had opened them I was on the rooftop. It had been amazing. It had been so easy. Yet at the same time I was a little nervous that I wouldn't be able to repeat it.

I looked over and noticed the guild members arriving. I sat down at a picnic table that was on the rooftop of the building we were meeting on. Most were finally here, but we were still waiting on two.

I don't remember exactly what happened but for some reason everyone decided to cancel our attempt. I felt upset. I really wanted to have that expereince again. I wanted to be able to lern how to teleport so one day I could teleport at will. 

As everyone left. I remember telling someone that I would remain behind, that even if no one else was willing to give it a shot, I would.

I stood on the rooftop over to another rooftop that was to be our goal. It was a little further than last time. But I was sure I could do it. I remembered that it was all about confidence.

I closed my eyes and concentrated trying to reamain relaxed as before. When I opened my eyes. I was on the other rooftop. This wonderful feeling swept over me. The feeling that I had learned something that very few had ever learned how to do.




[I believe this dream was actually all about "lucid dreaming". I was taking the way I feel about lucid dreaming and applying it to another magical type of skill.]

----------


## Twoshadows

I've got to go to Phoenix. I'll be back Saturday....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Bye, TS! Bring me back something Arizonian!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Pancaka

Bye, bye! Have a nice time! Say hi to my grandpa  :tongue2:

----------


## Hiros

Have a nice trip TS!
Nice Teleporting dream!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> New pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both my eyes _almost_ show....
> TS



 ::shock::  Wow that is so cool!  I love the rainbow effect.  And we can almost see now that your left eye is not really hideously freakish and deformed, as I always suspected!   ::chuckle::  






> I just realized that this week is my *two year anniversary* for discovering *Dreamviews*. It was either yesterday or the day before.
> 
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
>  Time for another lucid party.



 ::shock::  Has another year gone by, so soon?  It seems like I was just wishing you happy anniversary!  ::?: 





> And that's cool that our dates are one day off. And I know Moonbeam's is real close, too. 
> 
> Yup...Moonbeam's is five days before mine, same year....
> 
> So we'll have to make sure that you, me and MB are at my lucid party.



Yea, I know mine was April 16, cuz that's my Dad's bday, so I remember.

Yay!  :boogie:  Lucid anniversary party!  I'm there!

----------


## raklet

> Wow, someone must not have liked my DJ. I think they gave it a one star rating. Not enough interesting dreams? Too much off topic babble ? Too many pictures?



Hey, at least you have stars - and overall your DJ shows 5 stars!  I haven't got a one.  :Sad: 






> I was on a college campus. I was waiting to meet up with the people that belonged to my *World of Warcraft Guild*. We had this experiment that we were going to do.



Have you actually ever met someone that you met on WoW?  I went to a friend's birthday party.  There were several people there that I did not know.  When I asked my friend about them, he said they were all people on WoW that he had invited to his party and it was the first time he had met them as well.  That was kind of cool.







> I closed my eyes and concentrated trying to reamain relaxed as before. When I opened my eyes. I was on the other rooftop. This wonderful feeling swept over me. The feeling that I had learned something that very few had ever learned how to do.



 ::bowdown::   That is really cool!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Bye, TS! Bring me back something Arizonian!



Hey O. It'll be in your journal shortly... ::D: 






> Bye, bye! Have a nice time! Say hi to my grandpa



It's always fun to know you were close to Dv members...or at least their grandpas... ::D: 






> Have a nice trip TS!
> Nice Teleporting dream!



Hey, thanks, Hiros. It ended up to be an okay trip...not just "business".






> Wow that is so cool! I love the rainbow effect. And we can almost see now that your left eye is not really hideously freakish and deformed, as I always suspected!



Thanks...I think.... :wink2: <--- me closing my deformed eye.








> Has another year gone by, so soon? It seems like I was just wishing you happy anniversary!



I know...didn't that seem so very fast....?? (of course to all the teenagers here, it was probably reeeealy long. :tongue2: )






> Yea, I know mine was April 16, cuz that's my Dad's bday, so I remember.



That's cool.









> Hey, at least you have stars - and overall your DJ shows 5 stars! I haven't got a one.



Now you've got a lot.  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 







> Have you actually ever met someone that you met on WoW? I went to a friend's birthday party. There were several people there that I did not know. When I asked my friend about them, he said they were all people on WoW that he had invited to his party and it was the first time he had met them as well. That was kind of cool.



I actually know a lot of them locally. Most are friends, or friends of friends, or relatives of friends.

And yeah, it is weird to meet someone from a the internet. I've done that twice now and maybe a third this summer. One was from a rock climbing message board who ended up living only about 15 miles away. So we met and I went rock climbing with him and his kids.

Another I met was from a bigfoot message board I was on. I met him and is wife and daughter when I was in CA one time.

And I have now been invited to the wedding of another internet friend. This one was the one who taught me how to wood carve.

So far I have not been disappointed. Each time it felt like I had known them forever.

----------


## Twoshadows

Weekend pics:











TS

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Welcome back, TS!  ::happy::

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*


*Dream 1:*

Funny that we weer just talking about this...


I was travelling. I realized that I was right where *raklet* lived, so I decided that I would go meet him. Right as I got to the door. Two or three other ladies walked in fron to me and knocked on teh door. 

*Raklet* opened the door and let them in. I wasn't sure what to do since he hadn't seemed to notice me yet. So I walked on in too. He started talking to the other ladies and then a little to me.

I wasn't sure he even knew who I was. So I finally asked something like, "Do you know who I am?" He knodded, but never actually acknowedged who I was, so I still wasn't certain.

*Raklet* took me on a tour though his house. One of the rooms was this huge (and I'm talking huge , as in the size of a large city block) room. I coudl see some rows of trees planted liek this was a type of green house. But I also saw a very large carpeted area that he had made for his kids to play. I immediately felt envious, and said, "Wow...I want one of these...."

Then I think I met* his wife*. And after that *raklet* disappeared, and I spent the rest of the time talking with his *wife*. I think I helped her make dinner. I can't remember all that we talked about but we had hit it off really well, and she was one of those people that are an instant best friend.

When dinner was ready she called for the kids. I could see them coming in from outside. They were all holding hands and smiling and perfectly obedient. I remember telling *raklet and his wife*..."You guys are definitly doing something right."

I then noticed that they had about 8 kids. At least three of them were older and were of mixed race. I asked them about that, and they told me that they had adopted the older children.



*Dream 2:*

*Flying dream.* I should have become lucid. Yet the whole thing is a bit fuzzy.

In this world, flying was possible, but not common (kind of like lucid dreaming...or flying in lucid dreaming).

I was practicing my flying. There were weekly tasks set for different ways of flying. These tasks were set to help people develop the styles that worked best form them.

The task this week had to do with wearing a *red tank top* that would act like a kite and help the wind carry you upward. I tried that and found that it seemed to help me get higher. At one point I went up between these clouds. The sun was shining through them in a way that made a whole *rainbow* effect all aroudnme. it was gorgeous. I had to fly down to get my* camera*.

I found my camera and saw that the* memory card was full*. I stared to delete pictures that included Tanya's graduation which was an event that I had supposedly just attended.

I then met up with my *older sister*--the one with cancer. She had been wanting to lear to fly to help her deal with all the other negative things that have come as a result of her cancer, like not walking well.

We then started to fly together.

----------


## raklet

> *Raklet* opened the door and let them in. I wasn't sure what to do since he hadn't seemed to notice me yet. So I walked on in too. He started talking to the other ladies and then a little to me.
> 
> I wasn't sure he even knew who I was. So I finally asked something like, "Do you know who I am?" He knodded, but never actually acknowedged who I was, so I still wasn't certain.



I'm sorry.  How rude of me!






> *Raklet* took me on a tour though his house. One of the rooms was this huge



I wish.  We're cramped in our tiny little house - but I am going to put on an addition this year.





> Then I think I met* his wife*. And after that *raklet* disappeared, and I spent the rest of the time talking with his *wife*. I think I helped her make dinner. I can't remember all that we talked about but we had hit it off really well, and she was one of those people that are an instant best friend.



That sounds just like her.  She'll talk to anybody.





> I could see them coming in from outside. They were all holding hands and smiling and perfectly obedient.



 ::laughtillhurts::  ::rolllaugh::  ::laughhard::  :laugh:   I wish!





> I then noticed that they had about 8 kids. At least three of them were older and were of mixed race. I asked them about that, and they told me that they had adopted the older children.



Well I don't have any adopted children, but if you take off the three mixed race kids, then you have it exactly right how many kids I have. 







> I then met up with my *older sister*--the one with cancer.



BTW....how is she doing?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Welcome back, TS!



Thanks! :smiley: 





> I wish. We're cramped in our tiny little house - but I am going to put on an addition this year.



And is it a super huge, greenhouse playroom?  ::D: 







> That sounds just like her. She'll talk to anybody.



Yeah, even really strange people off lucid dreaming message boards.... ::lol:: 







> I wish!



 Haha...sorry to hear...but it's actually nice to know.....










> BTW....how is she doing?



Actually quite well. She was scheduled to start another round of chemo. But recently found out that the tumor markers in her blood were low enough she didn't have to at this time. So she's very happy about being able to grow her hair back and have a normal summer.

I'm going to see her next weekend....And I'm really happy about that!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm going to see her next weekend....And I'm really happy about that!



Oh good...I've been wondering how she was, but not wanting to ask.  I'm glad to hear it.

What kind of native american dwelling is that in that rock?  That's a cool pic.  Can you go up there?  The scale is hard for me to imagine.

----------


## raklet

> Thanks!
> 
> And is it a super huge, greenhouse playroom?



Again, I wish.  That sounds like a really cool idea.  Its just a boring addition, though.  Mainly more bedrooms.





> Actually quite well. She was scheduled to start another round of chemo. But recently found out that the tumor markers in her blood were low enough she didn't have to at this time. So she's very happy about being able to grow her hair back and have a normal summer.



I'm so happy to hear that! It makes me

----------


## Tobby

> I was travelling. I realized that I was right where *raklet* lived, so I decided that I would go meet him. Right as I got to the door.



Cool! You met Raklet!





> Then I think I met* his wife*. And after that *raklet* disappeared, and I spent the rest of the time talking with his *wife*. I think I helped her make dinner. I can't remember all that we talked about but we had hit it off really well, and she was one of those people that are an instant best friend.



That is a nice wife!





> When dinner was ready she called for the kids. I could see them coming in from outside. They were all holding hands and smiling and perfectly obedient. I remember telling *raklet and his wife*..."You guys are definitly doing something right."



Hmmm, I think kids are never that good  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh good...I've been wondering how she was, but not wanting to ask. I'm glad to hear it.



Thanks, MB.  :smiley: 




> What kind of native american dwelling is that in that rock? That's a cool pic. Can you go up there? The scale is hard for me to imagine.



The scale was hard to tell even standing below it (no, you couldn't go up there). But they say it is a 20 room five story structure that is 70 feet above the ground. It was built by the Sinagua Indians during the 12th -14thh century.





> Again, I wish. That sounds like a really cool idea. Its just a boring addition, though. Mainly more bedrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that! It makes me



 Me too.... :boogie: 







> Cool! You met Raklet!
> 
> 
> That is a nice wife!
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I think kids are never that good



Only in dreams and movies, I think .... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams from notes:

All of my dreams were basically remembered as fragments, so I'm not going to spend much time trying to squeeze out the details that I mostly don't remember.


*Dream 1:*

I was running and *hiding* from someone. I found a crack in the bathroom wall above the shower and squeezed inside it.


*Dream 2:*

I was talking to *Kim* about *haircuts*. I knew she had recetnly learned how to do it and had a shop. She told me she would cut my hair. I wasn't ready for a haircut, but I said yes anyway.


*Dream 3:*

I saw my old friend *Cherie* from High school. I was so glad to see her since I have't seen her since then. She looked as young and beautiful as ever.


*Dream 4:*

I was *shopping* for clothes.


*Dream 5:*

There was a school *sleep over* at the *school*.


*Dream 6:*

I was *sunbathing* in my backyard. There were others there too. My freind B made a comment about someone else sunbathing* topless*, and how tacky that was to do in front of everyone. I then looked down and noticed that I was topless too. I slowly pulled a pillow over me until I was covered up, hoping she hadn't noticed.

*Dream 7:* 

I was inside this place that was supposed to be a house, but it was really big. I was with an *orchestra* group. We were supposed to be playing the Nutcracker. But for some reason the music we were using had pictures of *lemons* on it and not notes. It was really confusing. *David S* was there and I was talking to him trying to figure out what was going on.

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh I was way off on that rock house, it looked much smaller than that.  Cool.  I went to Mesa Verde once, that was neat.

Going topless is one of your dreamsigns, in case you hadn't noticed.  ::D:

----------


## kingofclutch

Dang! You can remember 7 dreams in one night? That is amaz-a-zing.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh I was way off on that rock house, it looked much smaller than that. Cool. I went to Mesa Verde once, that was neat.
> 
> Going topless is one of your dreamsigns, in case you hadn't noticed.



Haha...do ya think?  ::D:  I don't know why I'm like that in dreams. I'm not like that in real life. And I never seem to find it strange....






> Dang! You can remember 7 dreams in one night? That is amaz-a-zing.



Thanks. I just wish I had remembered more on those dreams. I have had better nights. But lately, not so much.




*Dream 1:*

Fragment. I was insomeones house talking them them. One of them was an older lady. i was holding her* poodle* and talking about how poodles had a distinct smell. And tha I recognized it because my best friend growing up had a poodle too.

[This smell seemed so real and so familiar. I wonder if there really is something to it, and that my miind is actually remembering the way my friends dog used to smell.]


*Dream 2:*

I was part of this group (school group?) that had to do this activity/performance. We were supposed to do a *choreographed fight* while making up a story to tell why doinging it. And it coldn't be similar to any movie or book. We had to totally make it up on the spot.

I was nervous because I am no tthat good at making things up on the spot. I did find a long stalk of old *amaranth* from my garden. It was about 7 feet long and I was going to use it in my fight/dance.


But instead of fighting I came inside (we had been outside). I was in a large room with people that had gathered. I still had my amaranth stalk with me and I started to *jump and spin*. I realized that I had this talent for being able to stay in the air. So I jumped and floated and spun, and made up this really cool choreographed dance using all my special skills. I also was able to do flips. If I concentrated really hard I could do about three front flips while up in the air. Doing these seemed familiar. I knew that I had done this before. I was surprised that I would have forgotten something as important as having magical abilities.

I stopped for a moment and talked to one of the guys there. He was eating blue jelllo. I mentioned that eating blue food helped increase a person's magical ability. He happily continued to eat it.

I then continued my dance. I saw a *mirror* and watched myself. I remember thinking that I didn't look the way I thought I should. I jumped and spun with my legs bent in what I thought looked like a beautiful ballet move. But my legs in the mirror didn't look as gracefully placed as I wanted. So I spent the next few minutes perfecting my moves so that my reflection looked like what I felt the movements should look like. At this time I was wearing what looked like a ballet dress and tights.



*Dream 3:*

I feel like my memoriy picks up in the middle of this one. I was walking to my classroom. I was angry and needed to confront my *teacher*. She looked my my real life Spanish 3 teacher from high school, who was an older lady and very strict and kind of intinidating.

I went right up to her and told her that I was upset at her, and that she treated me unfairly. How she added up the scores from my test and found that I was under 50%. But that she had later found a few of my tests that were not in the origial stack. But that she didn't bother to add them into my grade. I was really angry and just wanted to to totally tell her off. I finally got her to admit that that's what she had done and that it hadn't been fair.

I felt a little better and we both walked into the classroom. I was surprised to see only about 7 students there. I guessed that the rest of them had dropped the class. I felt good to see two of the guys there that were my freinds.

I sat down at my desk. As soon as I did I felt the ground begin to shake. I started getting stronger and stronger. I fianlly realized tath it was an earth quake. I braced myself and waited for it to end.

But then suddenly I was the far end of the classroom dip down. I had this quick glimpse out of the window of the skyline and ocean. In that moment I realized that this was not an earthquake, but that the classroom that we were in which was a bungalo, had broken free of the foundation and had rolled down the hill to the cliff overlooking the ocean.

I braced myself again for the bungalo hit the waster after the 40 foot or so drop. I yelled to everyone to grab anything important and to get ready to swim.

The impact of the bungalo hitting the water was huge and woke me up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Looks like your Arizona trip was pretty fun.  I used to visit there a lot.  I have a lot of family outside of Phoenix.  That picture of the cliff dwelling just brought back a lot of memories.





> But instead of fighting I came inside (we had been outside). I was in a large room with people that had gathered. I still had my amaranth stalk with me and I started to *jump and spin*. I realized that I had this talent for being able to stay in the air. So I jumped and floated and spun, and made up this really cool choreographed dance using all my special skills. I also was able to do flips. If I concentrated really hard I could do about three front flips while up in the air. Doing these seemed familiar. I knew that I had done this before. I was surprised that I would have forgotten something as important as having magical abilities.



It seems like lately you're having a lot of dreams where you take your abilities for granted.  Floating, flying, teleporting.  I wonder if you just get used to being able to do incredible things in your dreams.  I feel like we've discussed this before.





> But then suddenly I was the far end of the classroom dip down. I had this quick glimpse out of the window of the skyline and ocean. In that moment I realized that this was not an earthquake, but that the classroom that we were in which was a bungalo, had broken free of the foundation and had rolled down the hill to the cliff overlooking the ocean.
> 
> I braced myself again for the bungalo hit the waster after the 40 foot or so drop. I yelled to everyone to grab anything important and to get ready to swim.
> 
> The impact of the bungalo hitting the water was huge and woke me up.



I wonder if you had the task of the month on your mind.  This sounds like a reverse tidal wave.  It reminds me a lot of the dream I just had last night where the building I was in was hit with a huge tsunami.  Whenever there's a new task I'm trying to do, I find it pops up in my non-lucid dreams at strange times.  Even old tasks make appearances. Trying to remember to do a task in a dream must grind it pretty deep into our subconscious.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Looks like your Arizona trip was pretty fun. I used to visit there a lot. I have a lot of family outside of Phoenix. That picture of the cliff dwelling just brought back a lot of memories.



Yeah, I really like things like that. Arizona has some really pretty areas. I have kind of fallen in love with the desert--which seems funny for someone who loves trees so much...

That's neat that you are familiar with this area. It doesn't seem like many people on this board have been here much.






> It seems like lately you're having a lot of dreams where you take your abilities for granted. Floating, flying, teleporting. I wonder if you just get used to being able to do incredible things in your dreams. I feel like we've discussed this before.



Yeah, I think we have talked about this. It's the one drawback of doing these kinds of things so often in dreams. It becomes so natural to do them, that there is no reason to question them. So they aren't a very useful dream sign. The good thing is that flying/teleporting/having special abilities in a non-luicd dream is as fun as in a lucid dream. Perhaps even better becasue I'm so sure that I can actually do it, and I think it is actually part of me, not just something I can do in dreams.

Sigh...it's times like this that I wish I actually did have these special abilities. But then I have to think: If _I_ had them, then others could have them. Then the world seems a scarier and less predictable place....






> I wonder if you had the task of the month on your mind. This sounds like a reverse tidal wave. It reminds me a lot of the dream I just had last night where the building I was in was hit with a huge tsunami. Whenever there's a new task I'm trying to do, I find it pops up in my non-lucid dreams at strange times. Even old tasks make appearances. Trying to remember to do a task in a dream must grind it pretty deep into our subconscious.



I hadn't thought of that. Maybe my mind was trying to get me to the ocean. Hmm...I need to keep thinking about the ocean.

----------


## raklet

> noticed that I was topless too. I slowly pulled a pillow over me until I was covered up, hoping she hadn't noticed.



I find that quite amusing.  Why are you so concerned about what your friend thinks?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I find that quite amusing. Why are you so concerned about what your friend thinks?



Probably two reasons. First as she was talking about how tacky it was to sunbathe topless, I was agreeing with her, only to find myself guilty of the same thing. Second, I would never sunbath topless in front of anyone _anyway_.  And third, I'm sure it's bad for your skin....

Funny how in dreams like this we think that others might not have noticed yet, so we try to descretely hide.

----------


## raklet

> Funny how in dreams like this we think that others might not have noticed yet, so we try to descretely hide.



Not so different from real life.  We always want to believe that others haven't noticed yet and we try and hide, when in fact they probably have but are just too polite to say anything!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Not so different from real life. We always want to believe that others haven't noticed yet and we try and hide, when in fact they probably have but are just too polite to say anything!



Well, I've never accidentally found myself topless in public in real life.  ::D: 

But perhaps you are refering to things like finding your zipper down, or having a big piece of spinach on your front tooth?  I've gotten better at casually mentioning things like that to people so they don't later have to find out and feel mortified that they spent all day like that and no one said anything.

----------


## raklet

> Well, I've never accidentally found myself topless in public in real life. 
> 
> But perhaps you are refering to things like finding your zipper down, or having a big piece of spinach on your front tooth?  I've gotten better at casually mentioning things like that to people so they don't later have to find out and feel mortified that they spent all day like that and no one said anything.



Yeah, that kind of thing.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to be gone again. I'm going to visit my sister.  :smiley: 

I'll be gone from Thursday afternoon until late Sunday.

----------


## Pancaka

> I'm going to be gone again. I'm going to visit my sister. 
> 
> I'll be gone from Thursday afternoon until late Sunday.



tell her DV says hi  ::D: . I'll miss ya! ::hug::

----------


## Hiros

> In that moment I realized that this was not an earthquake, but that the classroom that we were in which was a bungalo, had broken free of the foundation and had rolled down the hill to the cliff overlooking the ocean.



 ::shock::  Thats... odd  ::D:  Excellent.





> I'm going to be gone again. I'm going to visit my sister. 
> 
> I'll be gone from Thursday afternoon until late Sunday.



Have another nice trip  :smiley: 
Hope your sisters doing well.

----------


## Twoshadows

> tell her DV says hi . I'll miss ya!







> Thats... odd  Excellent.
> 
> 
> Have another nice trip 
> Hope your sisters doing well.



 
Thanks guys. I'm really looking forward to this trip.


*Dreams:*

Shoot...when I woke up I had about five dreams in my head. Right now I can only think of one or two. Maybe they will come to me as I write.


*Dream 1:*

I was on a trip. I had stopped in a convenience store. I saw that they had home made licorice in many differenct and exotic flavors. I started to get sme. Then I got some more. Finally I had this whole armful of long (about 18 inches) ropes of licorice. Funny thing though, is later they turned into otter pops (I guess because they were about the same size and shape.)


*Dream 2*:





Aaahhh...I thought I had at least one more fragment in my head.... :Sad: 

Maybe it will come to me later. I feel like it is right on the tip of my tongue.

----------


## Twoshadows

Since my last post was so unmemorable. I'm going to leave everyone with a picture.



This was taken, not by me, but my good friend Tito. (This is not far from Lake Powell.)

----------


## Robot_Butler

That picture looks a lot like the dream I had last night.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=56289

I can't figure out where I was.  Maybe it wasn't Hawaii or Australia.  Maybe it was Arizona.  Maybe it was a blended up milkshake of all 3.

----------


## Man of Shred

I love that photo! that place looks awesome! I another keyboard tune in my keyboard page if your up for it!

----------


## Twoshadows

> That picture looks a lot like the dream I had last night.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=56289
> 
> I can't figure out where I was. Maybe it wasn't Hawaii or Australia. Maybe it was Arizona. Maybe it was a blended up milkshake of all 3.



I'll go read that dream. I'm not sure, though, how you could mix up Hawaii and Arizona. Of course I've never been to Hawaii. Are there places with red rock cliffs?





> I love that photo! that place looks awesome! I another keyboard tune in my keyboard page if your up for it!



Thanks Ranma. I'll go check your your music.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm back. I had a good visit with my sister. 

I finally found a good place to find fossils. Mostly trilobites really. But trilobites are cool.









TS

----------


## Pancaka

> I finally found a good place to find fossils.



 Hobby or profession?

----------


## Twoshadows

Hobby. 

I have always liked dinosaurs and prehistoric things. I'm like the typical five year old. I just never have outgrown the fascination.

Besides, what could be more fun that a "treasure" hunt? 

I also have always wanted to try gold prospecting.....and other rock and gem hunting.

----------


## Maaz

Hi, how is your sister doing how is she now? How was your trip?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hi, how is your sister doing how is she now? How was your trip?



I had a great trip...thanks, Maaz.

And my sister is doing much better. It was good to see her. Her hair is starting to grow back since her last chemo ended in November.




*Dream:*


I had a DV member dream last night involving *Seeker* and *Clairity*.

----------


## ninja9578

> I had a DV member dream last night involving *Seeker* and *Clairity*.



Wow, Freaky.  You had a dream involving three staff members hours before they announced their resignations.   ::?:   I blame you for that then j/k  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, Freaky. You had a dream involving three staff members hours before they announced their resignations.  I blame you for that then j/k



And in the dream I was telling them I was going to resign.

I had no idea at that point that they were going to resign.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I had a great trip...thanks, Maaz.
> 
> And my sister is doing much better. It was good to see her. Her hair is starting to grow back since her last chemo ended in November.



Sorry I haven't been around. I'm really glad that your Sister is doing better. I hope things continue to improve for her.

----------


## unseen wombat

> Hobby. 
> 
> I have always liked dinosaurs and prehistoric things. I'm like the typical five year old. I just never have outgrown the fascination.
> 
> Besides, what could be more fun that a "treasure" hunt? 
> 
> I also have always wanted to try gold prospecting.....and other rock and gem hunting.



http://www.craterofdiamondsstatepark.com/

I went there on my way back to Ohio from Texas. I didn't find any diamonds, but the secret is you have to dig down to a layer of silty soil about 4 to 6 feet down. Next time I go, I think I'll have better luck.

Besides the diamond mine though, there's pretty much _nothing_ else to do in Murfreesboro.

----------


## Twoshadows

> http://www.craterofdiamondsstatepark.com/
> 
> I went there on my way back to Ohio from Texas. I didn't find any diamonds, but the secret is you have to dig down to a layer of silty soil about 4 to 6 feet down. Next time I go, I think I'll have better luck.
> 
> Besides the diamond mine though, there's pretty much _nothing_ else to do in Murfreesboro.



 
That places sounds just like the kind of place I would like to go. If I ever find myself in that area, I'll have to go.

Too bad you didn't find any.




*Dream 1:*

I was standing in front of a *mirror* with a girl that was supposedly my friend. She looked like a *super model*. She was a good 8 inches taller than me and had a gorgeous face. I was actually looking pretty good myself even inspite of the comparison.

As we looked at ourselves in the mirror we talked about what we liked and didn't like about ourselves. I don't remember any of this conversation expect one part. I made the comment to her about how beautiful I thought she was. She then looked at me and told me that I had such *beautiful hair*. That she had always loved my hair and wished she had hair more like mine.  My hair in the mirror was long and blond and flowing with just a slight curl on the bottom layers (which is pretty true to real life) . Hers was shorter darker and pulled up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember much about last night, except that I did have some dreams that I promptly forgot upon awakening.

I do remember three words that I told myself I needed to remember from one dream. The words were, "Endangered Axtec Elephants". Goodness, I'd like to know what _that_ dream was about... ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> T
> I was standing in front of a *mirror* with a girl that was supposedly my friend. She looked like a *super model*. She was a good 8 inches taller than me and had a gorgeous face. I was actually looking pretty good myself even inspite of the comparison.



Well, I'm just terrible.  I was hoping this dream was going to end like that last mirror dream...

----------


## ninja9578

Oh yeah, I remember that mirror dream  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well, I'm just terrible. I was hoping this dream was going to end like that last mirror dream...







> Oh yeah, I remember that mirror dream



Hmmm...I guess I can see why you were thinking that. Sorry to disappoint.... ::D: 



I finally had a few dreams that I remembered. Well, none that I remember in a lot of detail. BUt at least I remember fragments from _mulitple_ dreams--which is a big deal for me these days.


*Dream 1:*

I was with a group of people walking down these ramps down to the *beach.* [This is the same beach that has shown up in quite a few of my dreams. It's not a real place, but some place in my mind thinks it is.] Some of these people are exchange students.  I have my *camera* out and am taking lots of pictures of the people.

The beach seems divided in two sections. The southern part is quite a bit lower. You have to walk up these tunnel ramps to get to the northern upper beach.



*Dream 2:*

I was trying to clean this *bathroom*. There is so much stuff on the floor, that I'm just trying to pick a lot of it up with my hand before I even start to sweep and mop. It is as if someone took all the *tissues* out of a box and spread them out all over the floor.

I finally start to *vacuum*, but I put the vacuum hose behind the toilet and it sucks up all these tissues that I have missed. It plugs up the vacuum and I have to take off the hose and try to pull the tissues out.

That dream was a lot of fun, I can tell you.


*Dream 3:*

I'm eating with my *younger sister*. I think she got there late and I was about done before she started eating. I remember *shrimp* on our plate.


*Dream 4:*

I was buying htese big bags of *wheat*. Somewhere along the line they turned into big bags of *trilobites* and were very heavy.

----------


## Hiros

> That dream was a lot of fun, I can tell you.



Sounds like it. A dream about chores, lol. The ultimate boredom dream.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sounds like it. A dream about chores, lol. The ultimate boredom dream.



I know....that's really not how I wanted to spend the time that I _could_ have spent flying.

Reminds me of the summer that I had a stressful job. And every night I would dream that I was at work. No kidding... every night. It was like I never got a break from work. It really sucked.

----------


## rampage

> Hobby. 
> 
> I have always liked dinosaurs and prehistoric things. I'm like the typical five year old. I just never have outgrown the fascination.
> 
> Besides, what could be more fun that a "treasure" hunt? 
> 
> I also have always wanted to try gold prospecting.....and other rock and gem hunting.



I agree, sometimes I feel like inside my body there is the mind of a five year old idiot child.

----------


## Pancaka

> I agree, sometimes I feel like inside my body there is the mind of a five year old idiot child.



mine must be a two month old rat then  ::?: .

----------


## ninja9578

I miss Twoshadows' dreams  ::cry::

----------


## Twoshadows

> I miss Twoshadows' dreams



 :smiley: 

Well, then, you're in luck. I'm back. I hope. I have had company and been very busy and my time on the computer has been practically nonexistant. 

I have some dreams that I will write up later when I have time. Two of them were decent lucid dreams. I also completed the Basic task of looking in my closet and under my bed....and in my dresser drawers...  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Woohoo!

----------


## ninja9578

> I also completed the Basic task of looking in my closet and under my bed....and in my dresser drawers...



Don't forget to put it in the TOTM so that I can give you your wingies  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I have so many dreams to record that I feel a bit overwhelmed. But I'll start with yesterday's LD.


Lucid dream:


I was downstairs on my treadmill. I looked over to where my workout bench was supposed to be. I was surprised that I didn't see it. I looked away, then looked back. There it was. I closed one eye. The workout bench was gone again. I switched eyes, and the workout bench was back. I thought that was really odd and bizarre.

Then it hit me that I might be dreaming. I took a little jump and floated off the floor. The first thought to come to mind that I needed to fly upstairs and look under my bed, so I could finally get that task completed.

I flew up and went into my bedroom. I saw my bed as it is in real life with the boxsprings sitting directly on the floor. There was no space under the bed. I tried to reach under anyway. But there was no place for my hand to go. 

I then looked up and saw my sister there. At that point I had a False awakening. I saw black. 

I concentrated on the basement again. And I soon found myself on the treadmill again where I had started.

I flew upstaris again, this time picturing my bed with a space underneath. I got to my bed, but again, there was no space under the bed. My friend Emily was sitting on the bed with papers spead out all over it. I got distracted a bit and lost lucidity for a moment as we started to discuss those papers, which were very important in the dream.

I then had another false awakening. I pictured myself on the treadmill again, and was soon there.

I flew up the staris again remembering that I could *look in my closet*. I sat on the floor in front of the closet and reached in. The first thing I pulled out was a *pair of brown jeans* with a black belt on them (not anything I own in real life). I dropped then behind me. I then pulled out a *black T shirt* with the word *"Peppers"* written on the fron in faded grey letters (also not real).

I then started going through my *shoes*. These were all familiar from real life. I then saw the duffle bag that IRL holds my *AstroScan telescope*. I reached in and could feel the round smooth surface of the telescope.

I then pulled my clothing aside and looked in the back corner. I saw two *Kermet The Frog Puppets* (No, it didn't make me think of my Pig Puppet). I actually owned a Kermit puppet a long time ago. It didn't seem strange to see two of them in my closet.

I then stood and walked to my *dresser drawer*. I pulled the top drawer open and sorted through things. I saw a stack of *photos*. There were pictures of groups of people in a place that looked very familiar. [In retrospect the place was actually a place I had visited several times in my dreams.]

I then pulled out *one of the carving's that Oneironaught had sent me* (in IRL), except this one was half finished and the wood was an odd orange and black color.

I also reemmber seeing a *little flower charm* that would have gone on a necklace. 

I think I saw many other things, but this is all I remember.

I then pulled open one of the small side drawer. There were lots of things in this drawer, but all I remember is that everything was so very *dusty* with a fine reddish brown dust. Oh, there was a pair of *scissors* in that drawer.

I then opened the small drawer under that one. This drawer was full of old *cassette tapes*. I pulled three out. They seemed to be fancy and instead of a paper label on them, there was a brown leather label. One said, *"Global",* another said, *"Treadmill",* and the last said, *"Health".* I figured these were old workout tapes that I used to use.

Before I could search any longer, I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another lucid dream a few days ago. 

4-12-08


I was in a hotel room. I was looking at myself in a mirror. I noticed that my hair was very curly. I looked away for a moment and when I looked back my hair was really frizzy. This change made me lucid.

[I'm really embarrassed to say what I did next. But I guess I will--but please realize that in real life I really don't have this same obsession to look at my breasts.... ::D: .]

The first thing I was to take off my shirt again to see what my naked body would look like in _this_ dream. I looked normal and in proportion. I then decided it would be fun to see if I could mentally change the size of my breasts. I first made them bigger. They easily changed until they were a couple of cup sizes bigger. Then I decided to make them smaller. So I did this several times noticing how easy it was to change them. I just thought it, and they changed. I felt proud of myself for being able to do this so easily, and how I felt I was gaining much more control in LDs these days. I then decided to make them really big. But one got all saggy and deformed, so I made them normal again.

I then lost lucidity. But I was still in the hotel room. I looked over and saw my dad sitting on the bed. My dad is dead in real life, so this triggered lucidity immediatly. I then remembered that I wanted to complete the *advanced task of riding a tsunami.* 

So I flew out the hotel door. I was flying over a forest. I needed to find the ocean. I then looked down and saw a river. For some reason I thought that I could make a tsunami on that river. I got closer and saw that the river was flowing fast. I kind of hovered barely above the river and wondered if that would count as riding a tsunami. But then I figured that this was more like white river rafting, and most likely would not count.

I decided to fly higher again. The forest was covered in snow. I could see buildings ahead. As I go closer they looked more like toys, yet they were really big. They reminded me of Playmobil--like great big dollhouses.

I then thought of Robot_Butler's dreams and how I wanted more interesting dreams, and how I needed to just relax and "go with the flow"-- but as I looked around I could see no one, and there was absolutely nothing going on that was at all interesting. Discouraged, I started looking for people. I decided I needed people for the dream to be interesting.

I don't exactly remember what happened next. I do remember talking to a girl named Claire. we were talking about someone named John. I don't think I was lucid during that part.

But then I was lucid again. I saw two guys. I knew I needed to interact with them. The only thing I could think of to do with them was to kiss them. I went to one of the guys and started to kiss him. It was awkward, and he was a terrible kisser. Then he said some rude things to me and started talking about Claire. I decided not to waste my time on him any longer.

I went to the next guy. He was much better looking anyway. He was gentle and nice to me and the kiss was wonderful and romantic. I remember his name was Jake.

At some point during this I woke up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

:boogie: She's back :boogie:

----------


## Twoshadows

No dreams last night. I've been sleeping badly.

(Wow...and this DJ section has reeeally slowed down.)



Edit:

I just realized that my two year anniversary here was on Sunday. I somehow missed it. But anyway...Two years.....

----------


## unseen wombat

It's amazing how real things can feel in your dreams. I had a lucid last weekend where I was in my garage and grabbed a metal watering can, which was round and smooth like your telescope. I was amazed at how perfectly real it felt. Entirely just as real as real life. My fingers squeaked over the glossy paint and I even felt some rusty spots which added a little roughness. Then I set it down in a cardboard box and tried to fly into outer space, which totally ruined the realism. Next time, I'm going to keep something tangible with me throughout the dream in the hope that it will keep me grounded.

Oh, happy anniversary. I've only been here since December, but it's been great. Lucid dreaming is the coolest thing I've ever tried.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, unseen wombat....

Yeah, I love the lucid dreams where you take the time to notice how real things are. It kind of blows my mind to think about how this is all in my head, yet it feels so tangible. I need to remember to do this more in my LDs. I think I appreciate the whole LD experience if I take the time to make it as real as possible.

And that's funny, I just read that dream in your journal. I should have commented. That was a cool dream. In fact, I'll go comment now.  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've also noticed the DJ section has slowed down since things got shaken up.  I've been trying to direct people back over to this section. I think its the best part of the site.

Oh, and happy anniversary.  I hope you and DV have something romantic planned.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I've also noticed the DJ section has slowed down since things got shaken up. I've been trying to direct people back over to this section. I think its the best part of the site.
> 
> Oh, and happy anniversary. I hope you and DV have something romantic planned.



 
Yeah, this was always my favorite section too.

And thanks. I guess those two LDs I had this week could count as my anniversary gift to myself.

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey, I thought you were a dream guide. What happened to your stars?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, I thought you were a dream guide. What happened to your stars?



I stepped down quietly a few weeks ago. I didn't feel like I had been a Dream Guide long enough to deserve my own "leaving" thread. Besides, I didn't know it at the time, but I had picked the same day to step down as Seeker and Clairity. And there was enough craziness here on the site at that point.

Anyway, I had enough things going on in my life that I felt I couldn't be tied down to a message board.

Being a DG was really nice for the time I did it. It was a good way to feel a part of DV. But right now DV can't play as big of a part in my life as it once did.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

All I remember is some fragments from a dream where I was *travelling* with a group of people. It was like we were forced out and having to leave, like refugees. Anyway, I was carrying this *baby* with me. He was pretty little, maybe a month old. He wasn't mine. But I don't know what happened to his mother. I was responsible for him now. Suddenly I realized that I wasn't able to nurse him. I had this horrible panic as I realized that I hadn't fed him at all in.....how long??? It was an awful feeling. I tried to think of what we had with us that he could eat. I was desperately asking everyone around me.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, babies are cute  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, babies are cute



Yes they are, aren't they... :smiley: 


*Dream:*

All I remember is something about my workout bench and a beautiful girl.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I like the way you typed those two fragments.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I like the way you typed those two fragments.



Hmmm....why would that be... ::D: 


Dreams:

I woke up again last night in the middle of the night as I seem to be making a habit lately.

I went to bed and had a few dreams that I remember, including a short LD.


*Short Lucid Dream*


I remermber being in a mall talking to Jan J. I don't remember exactly what happened but something about the "timing" made me realize I was lucid. I almost missed it. I remember thinking at first, "If only I had caught that earlier, I could have become lucid." But then I gave it a try and found I was still in the dream.

The first and only thing that came to my mind to do was to find *Tom Bailey**. I wondered through the mall. I passed hundreds of people. I decided that I would just keep going until I found him. I thought about calling his name, but I was afraid that would wake me up, as this didn't seem like a particularly stable LD. But I never did find him, and I finally woke up. Later I realized that I was just a FA.  


*Dream 2:*

I was in my car which actually was a van. I found myself *waking up* on the floor of the *van*. I looked out and saw that I was in a high school parking lot. I was embarrassed becasue everyone could see through the large clear windows of the van and see me sleeping. I wondered how I had happened to fall asleep there. It wasn't something that I had ever done before. But I was so extrememly tired that I fell asleep again. I woke up, again horrified to be in the van. I looked around and saw that I was actually in a mall parking lot. I started getting confused. I couldn't figure out how I had gotten there. In fact, as I looked around, I had no idea where this was. It was weird and stressful. I had no idea was city I was even in...or where I needed to drive to.


*Dream 3:*
I was suppose dto be participating in a *bike race*. BUt I then realized that I had never gotten the tires on my bike fixed. I looked in the back of the truck and saw a *scooter* (like a little Razor scooter) sitting next to it. I pulled it out and wondered if anyone would care if I rode the scooter instead.



*
It was because I watched this before bed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhj69iIX7Fo&feature=related

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Hmmm....why would that be...



Because it's mostly how I type them, in the same sentance.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Because it's mostly how I type them, in the same sentence.



Oh, I thought you were talking about the subject matter.



*Dreams:*

I had a bunch of dreams last night, but I didn't take notes. None were that exciting. I only remember fragments now. Like looking at these huge homes on a hill and telling a freind that huge houses like that made me feel both jealous and angry.

In another I was drinking this weird orange juice/punch stuff.

Oh-- there _was_ one that seemed particularly unsusual. I met this guy in the dream. He said that in his universe that we were married and had kids. He told me that I needed to go to his universe so I could be with what he said was "my" family. That they needed me. I told him that I had a life and loved ones in _this_ universe that I couldn't leave. Anyway, I was left with knowing that which ever choice I made, someone would be losing me. It was an overwhelming experience.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to update a few dreams.

*5-3-08*

*Dream:*

I don't remember how it started off. I do remember that *Robot_Butler* and I were standing in my garage. I looked at his arm and saw that there was a small black widow on it. I told him to hold still. I then reached up and tried to knock it off his arm, but it ended up smearing across his arm. I laughed and apologised. He then looked at me and pointed out that I had a black widow on me too. He was a little more skillful and knocked it to the floor and stepped on it.

(Just so you know, that was not the really good part of the dream....if you were wondering.)


We then went out into the backyard. It was the backyard of the LA house that I grew up in. My mom was there. She pointed out that the wind was just right tonight. I closed my eyes and felt it. I knew she was right. I knew that if I spead my jacket just right and jumped just right that the wind would lift me into the air.

So I jumped. Just as I knew it would, the wind lifted me 20 feet or so in the air. I hovered just a moment before the slowly drifted back down. I looked at R_B and told him to give it a try becasue it was the most incredible feeling. He jumped, but his jacket wasn't as wide as mine and couldn't hold the air. He went up about 5 feet or so then drifted back.

I had an idea. I stepped closer to him and reached for his hand. I then said, "Let's try this again." This time the extra lift from my jacket pulled us both high into the air. We went up about 100 feet before slowing down. I looked down. We were so high. I gave a little squeal of fear and excitement as we started to go back down.

We landed safely. We continued holding hands and as we did this over and over. It was night, but there was a full moon. It shown on the clouds around us, making the scene gorgeous and magical.

We jumped again. This time we went higher than ever before. As we went down. I noticed that we were no longer above my yard. I could see the moonlight shining off a church building below. I told R_B that as we landed on the church to run to the edge and try to lift off again. We were able to do so, while keeping the momentum. We then saw a large boulder and ran and jumped off that too. It was so exhilerating and I was so happy. We were both laughing. When we landed I pulled R_B close and gave him a kiss. It wasn't as much a passionate kiss as an "I'm so happy right now and I'm so glad you're here" kind of a kiss.

I then noticed we were by a school. There were kids around. Not sure why they were there at night. (Yet if it didn't seem strange to be gliding on the wind at night with R_B, then I guess I kids at night in a school, wouldn't trigger lucidity.)

We wanted to let the wind lift us again, but we didn't want to do it in front of the kids. So we ran up a hill. There was a really tall chain link fence near the top. R_B effortlessly climbed to the top. I was a little ways behind , and when I saw him climb it so fast and easily, I knew that I would be able to do it too. I climbed the 20 feet or so in just a few second. I looked around. We were so high. Not only at the top of a high fence, but on top of a hill. I felt so high.

R_B reached for my hand again and asked, "Ready?"

For some reason, I suddenly wasn't sure my jacket would catch the wind right from the fence. I hesitated.

Then I looked over and saw a house. A lady was looking out her window. SHe yelled at us to get down from off the fence., I knew we couldn't jump while she was watching.

Next thing I knew is we were running away from the lady.

We somehow ended up in a barn that was actually a dorm full of sleeping kids. There was an older man that looked really mean. We continued to run.

And I have no idea what happened after this point. I either woke up or drifted into something now forgotten.



*5-17-08 ?*

*Dream:*


I don't remember much of the main body of the dream. I only remember that I kept seeing all kinds of things that seemd supernatural. The only one I specifically remember was seeing these lights in the sky that were flashing and looked like nothing I had ever seen before. I was amazed at everything I was seeing. Then I was with my mom and telling her about everything. I ended with something like, "I can't believe all this stuff. It's so incredible........unless it is all some kind of joke someone is playing on me."

And then I looked closer at my mom. And then I knew. It was all a prank. And she had been in on it. I felt annoyed that I had had my hopes up that it really was somethign supernatural.

I also remember that *GH* had been in on it. I even remember talking to him afterwards, but at the time I hadn't appreciated that it was actually *GH*. [Actually, in retrospect, I don't think I actually talked to GH in the dream, I just had one of those fake memories that I had talked to him. Does that make sense?]

I looked around hoping to find him again so I could talk to him. I then spent the whole rest of the dream wandering around searching for him and calling out to him. But I never found him. 


*5-19-08*

*Lucid dream:*


I don't even remember what made me lucid. I remember being in this hallway. I was flying over all these people. I knew I wanted to interact with someone because those dreams are the most interesting.

I somehow ended up with this guy in a closet. I know what you're thinking....but we didn't have sex. I did kiss him a little, but things got weird. I don't even remember the details of "weird". But I do remember telling the guy, "I don't think I will write this part up in my DJ."

Then I got curious. I asked him. Do you know what I'm talking about when I say things like 'DC'?

"Dream Character." He said.

"Well, how about DJ, then?"

"Dream Journal."

"Well, that makes sense that you know, since_ I_ know, and you are basically me."



*Middle part of the dream:*

I did all kinds of things in this dream. I remember saying, "Wow, I'm _still_ dreaming. I hope I can remember all this".

Of course I don't.

I vaguely remember something about flying and seeing the ground above my head and thinking that it looked very flat, like a movie screen.


*End of dream:*


A group of lucid dreamers all met together to do this huge *Epic Task* that *Seeker* had asked us to try for his Workshop. (I believe I would call this the "going with the flow" part. I still seemd to think I was lucid. But at the same time I was kind of sucked into this plot.)

There were several people there. The only one that was an actual person that I knew was *Moonbeam*, who, like I mentioned before was sometimes my other friend Natacha.

We were all standing at the edge of this huge canyon. There was a bridge that spanned across from side to side. 

The *Task* was to do this:

*Strip down to you underwear. Fly across the canyon, going under the bridge. Once to the other side, we were to get to our homes in any way we wanted (flying, porting, etc). We were then to find a parent or other family member and ask them the question, "Do I have Hidden Family?" Any answer we received would count. Then we were to return back to the starting point.*

I noticed in the group several others that supposedly lived in the same place as I did. (In the dream I was considering my mom's house home.) I talked to them a little about that fact. I also remember talking about how *PeteB* was the one who had originally introduced me to lucid dreaming and how I was greatful for that. (See, it's things like that where I realize that I wasn't completely lucid here.)

So we all got ready to start. We stripped down to our underwear. I was wearing a brown bra and panties that I do not own in real life.

A guy from Brazil was chosen to start. HE was very tan and was wearing boxer shorts. I watched him fly out over the canyon and under the bridge.

Then the rest of us just stood and waited for what seemed like an extremely long time. I then suddenly thought, "This is so stupid to wait. There is no reason we can't all do this at once. I don't want to waste my lucidity just waiting (and _that_ thought makes me know that I was still at least somewhat lucid.)

I told everyone that I was going to go. As soon as I said that I could see the Brazilian guy coming back. I remember thinking, "Wow, he was fast."

I took off over the canyon. I felt like I was going too slow. I decided to do the trick that I learned to do in past LDs and instead of trying to propel myself forward faster, I would just make the scenery come at me faster.

It worked and soon I was across the canyon. I looked down (I wasn't very high off the ground) and saw two lucid dreamers dressed up as vampires. I knew that their purpose was to try to distract me from finishing the Task. They called out at me, but I ignored them. I knew that I needed to get to my home quickly. I decided to just make the scenery change. When I thought that, everything went black.

Then I started seeing things, as if I were coming out of a dark tunnel. I saw red cliffs that I knew were near my mom's town. I came out of the tunnel, and realized that I was up on top of this huge rock face. To my horror, as I came out I noticed that I had somehow knocked this huge boulder loose and I watched it fall all the way down the cliff face. I panicked as I hope that no one was at the bottom that would be hurt by the falling boulder.

As I felt the rock crash at the bottom, I felt the ground that I was standing on tremble. I had the horrible thought that I might have triggered a rock slide that would affect me becasue I was standing at the very edge.

But then I realized that I was still dreaming and that I could just fly down off the cliff, that the rock slide wouldn't matter at all.

But at this point I woke up.


*5-22-08*

*Dream:*


Last night a very intelligent and rather polite vampire told me something which I thought was immensely important at the time. In fact, several times I tried to write it down, only to find that I never woke up to do it. The only part which is left in my mind is the very short partial phrase, "*readable thoughts*".

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, it's TwoShadows again!





> We stripped down to our underwear. I was wearing a brown bra and panties that I do not own in real life.



 ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay, it's TwoShadows again!



 
Hey Ninja...thanks for making my DJ not such a lonely place.

Even if you only noticed the bra and panties.... ::D: 



Oh, and there is a good chance that I will get to go kayaking this weekend. I'll post a pic if I do.

----------


## ninja9578

It's never lonely when I'm around  ::hug::   You've still got the most popular thread outside of the lounge  :smiley:   Descriptions of beautiful women in their underwear doesn't hurt  :wink2:   Kayaking is fun, maybe I'll go soon too, if it's not too cold.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It's never lonely when I'm around



YEs, that's true...thanks... :smiley: 






> You've still got the most popular thread outside of the lounge



Well, I'm not sure about that...but thanks for thinking so.






> Kayaking is fun, maybe I'll go soon too, if it's not too cold.



Oh, you should. Do you kayak on a lake? River? Ocean?



Here are some pictures from the weekend.

----------


## ninja9578

Those pictures are gorgeous.   :smiley: 





> YEs, that's true...thanks...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure about that...but thanks for thinking so.
> 
> 
> Oh, you should. Do you kayak on a lake? River? Ocean?



I think that you actually do have more views than any other on-topic thread.

I usually go on the lake, too far away from the ocean to go.  I occasionally go on the Delaware River, but I own an open-top kayak so I can't do white water.  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Those pictures are crazy.  Its nuts that they are even from the same planet I see every day.  It looks like some sort of martian or lunar landscape.  

They bring back a ton of great childhood memories for me  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those pictures are gorgeous. 
> 
> 
> I think that you actually do have more views than any other on-topic thread.
> 
> I usually go on the lake, too far away from the ocean to go. I occasionally go on the Delaware River, but I own an open-top kayak so I can't do white water.



Thanks, Ninja. If you do go kayaking, post pictures. I'd love to see where you go.





> Those pictures are crazy. Its nuts that they are even from the same planet I see every day. It looks like some sort of martian or lunar landscape. 
> 
> They bring back a ton of great childhood memories for me



Thanks.

You know, it is true. There are places in that area where I do feel like I am on another planet. Especially the places wehre it is all rock and no vegetation. But I think it's a beautiful look, especially if you add water.

I hope you get a chance to get back to this area.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:

*I was in a grocery store. Another girl I was with was helping people by holding their babies while they shopped. 

I remember standing by the produce section when the girl come over to me holding a very cute, but very young baby. She tells me that she has to go and asks me to hold the baby. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable holding the baby since the parents didn't know that I had the baby and that I didn't even know who the parents were. She told me not to worry, that the dad's name was Kevin Sullivan. Then she left.

I stood there holding the baby not sure what to do. I looked at the baby. He was absolutely adorable. I then started wandering around the store looking for someone who might look like the baby's dad. Near the front of the sotre I saw a guy talking to Jeff. He looked a lot like Gene Wilder. For some reason, I was sure that this was the dad. I went over to him making eye contact. He looked at me, then the baby, then I knew for sure that this was the dad. I handed the baby back.

I then followed Jeff toward the front doors. He was ahead of me, so to catch up I jumped over the carts. It was such a good and long jump, and the amount of the time that I was in the air made me question whether this could possible be reality. I instantly knew that I was dreaming.

I then took off and flew out the front doors. As I flew I thought about what I should do in this lucid. The DV lucid Tasks came to mind. I remembered that the Basic one was to eat something that wasn't really edible. I looked around. The ground was concrete, but in a crack I saw some wet dirt. It was really kind of gross dirty kind of dirt--the kind that people have been walking on all day and throwing trash on and all. But it didn't bother me. I grabbed a rather large pinch and put it into my mouth. It tasted like I would imagine wet dirt to taste like--kind of gritty with a mineral taste.

And like normal in my dreams, I'm never satisfied with doing the task once, so I reached out and grabbed a piece of a rubber tree leaf (the kind that leaks white sticky stuff). I put it in my mouth and chewed it up. It didn't have much of a taste, kind of like a mild lettuce.

I then passed (while still flying) a juniper tree. I pulled off a sprig. I smelled it. It had a strong smell that I recognized as real juniper. I thought it would be really strong to eat, but it too had a rather mild taste. I was grateful becasue I was worried that it would leave a very bitter taste in my mouth for a while.

I then took off faster and flew to this large open building. It seems like there were planes stored in the building. I landed briefly on on of the large beams that overlooked the planes, then took off flying again.

I then flew to another large building. This one was under construction. As I got close I remembered that I had wanted to fall backwards when I had my next LD.

So I flew up to a high floor, turned my back to the dropoff, then squatted down gripping something in front of me. I felt the thrill of what I was about to do and briefly wondered of I should feel nervous.

But before I could think too much about it I let go with my hands and kicked off with my feet, and did a backwards dive. I let myself fall for a time enjoying the falling sensation. Then flew up to do it again. This time I stood with my back to the edge and just let myself slowly fall back.

This time I went all the way to the ground. I felt a light thud as I hit the ground. As I stood, I thougth about the Advanced Task. I tried to remember what it was. Wasn't it something about traveling to different places? I wasn't entirely sure, but it sounded good enough for me to try. I took off flying again. I wondered how many places I would have to go to get it to count. I figured that I would have to be at least three to four. 

I decided that I needed to get to a jungle first. As I flew I imagined everything turning black (like my last successful LD where I transported to a different place), then coming out in the jungle.

But as I flew the dream faded and I last lucidity.



*Dream fragment:*

I was talking with Carl (who is a drummer). He was telling me that he was going to call his band "Two To Four" becasue that's the time he liked to practice.

----------


## Man of Shred

congrats on the lucid. I'm due for one soon! :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, thanks Ranma.  :smiley: 



I had a Lucid Dream last night. I think it was another long one. The only problem (unfortunately, it's a big problem) is that I didn't wake up afterwards....so I remember next to nothing about the dream. But let's share what I do remember:

I remember saying to myself, "Wow, I'm lucid." 

I remember flying somewhere (No surprise--that could be any of my lucid dreams).

I think I kissed a guy. (Hmm. I seem to do this a lot these days.)

And that's it.

I slept really hard last night. And I'm going to share the reason why. Take a look at what I did yesterday. Whoo hoo....








Yes, I kayaked Antelope Canyon on Lake Powell. I took over 100 pictures, each one completely unique and beautiful. So choosing only three to share is harder than you might imagine.

Anyway, it was a fantastic day.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I hate you so much  :tongue2: 

This one is gorgeous.




>

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oh Jesus Chrimes!  I love your pictures!  No wonder you have such spectacular dreams.  You must have tons of crazy source memories to make dreams out of.

When is the best time of year to do this?  I'm a sucker for kayaking, so I'm going to make this happen.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I hate you so much 
> 
> This one is gorgeous.



Haha...thanks.  ::D: 





> Oh Jesus Chrimes! I love your pictures! No wonder you have such spectacular dreams. You must have tons of crazy source memories to make dreams out of.
> 
> When is the best time of year to do this? I'm a sucker for kayaking, so I'm going to make this happen.



Thank you. And yes, you've gotta do this!

I have only been kayaking on the lake, myself, May, June, July and August.

May had good weather, but the water was too cold for swimming. June is probably ideal. The weather is not as hot as July and August and there is less chance of thundershowers, and the water is warming up.

July and August are good if you want to keep jumping in the water to cool off. But you have to be careful of potential storms. If you kayak, for example, to the end of Antelope Canyon and want to hike up it a ways (like we did), you would want to make sure there was no chance of flash flooding.

Lake Powell has such gorgeous canyons--you would totally love it.


*Dreams:*


*Fragment:*

In one I was kayaking. There was something magical and special involved that I can't describe. It had to do with something I was holding, something flat and rectangular.

*Fragment two.* 

I was running a marathon-like race. Running felt really good--like I could just run forever.

----------


## Keitorin

> 



Oh my god, that is gorgeous. It's...like out of a dream!  :Eek:  Since I can't see it in real life, I might as well dream about it.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

> I was running a marathon-like race. Running felt really good--like I could just run forever.



Aren't marathons great?  :smiley:   Except for when you hit the wall with three miles go up all up hill  ::?:   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh my god, that is gorgeous. It's...like out of a dream!  Since I can't see it in real life, I might as well dream about it.



It _is_ dreamlike. And believe me I _used_ to dream about it until I made it a reality.





> Aren't marathons great?  Except for when you hit the wall with three miles go up all up hill



 Hold that thought. I'll talk about marathons next time I have more time. I just have a sec right now. But I have a few pictures to add. Just to make you jealous, of course, Ninja.  ::D: 


*Dream frag:*

I was *kayaking*. Finally I found what I thought was an alcove. I paddled in and found that it was actually a *cave*. There was a wonderful magical blusish light illuminating the cave. I wanted to go on and explore. But I was so excited that I woke up.  :Sad: 

I makes sense that I dreamed aobut kayaking since I spent the day kayaking. Beautiful day....


Pictures from yesterday:








TS

----------


## ninja9578

:Pissed:  I'm so jealous.  I especially like the last one  ::content::   Looks like that'd be great snorkling too, are there cool underwater formations too?  Oh, or underwaver caves?  I haven't gone cave diving since last time I was in Mexico, it's sooo awesome though  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

damn! I love those pics. I'm jelous i can't travel to places like that yet.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm so jealous. I especially like the last one  Looks like that'd be great snorkling too, are there cool underwater formations too? Oh, or underwaver caves? I haven't gone cave diving since last time I was in Mexico, it's sooo awesome though



Cave diving sounds like fun if you had as great place to go. That's cool that you go to do that. Tell me about it.

I suppose you could go snorkling here, but I'm not sure it would be as much fun as in other places. The only person I have talked to that has SCUBA dived in the lake is my friend who used to work for search and rescue and did so for body recovery. And that wasn't a whole lot of fun.





> damn! I love those pics. I'm jealous i can't travel to places like that yet.



Thanks. I hope you can travel there some day. It really is a beautiful place to go.


I've been at my mom's again, so I'm behind in writing up my dreams. I have a page of notes, though. Maybe I'll get them up tonight.

Tomorrow I'll be kayaking down the River (Colorado). It should be a long fun day. I'll post more pictures.

I never posted these hike pictures here. They are from June 5th. It was a nice narrow slot canyon. It was hard to get pictures that showed just how beautiful it was.

----------


## ninja9578

Cave diving is sooo beautiful.  I'll find some of my pictures and scan them in (last time was before I had a digi)  Some of the formations look kind of like the ones that you have in your pictures except more jagged.  You just have to bring a lot of lights because once you get away from the cave entrance it is pitch black.

The coolest thing I've ever seen is entering a cave from the ocean into an underground river.  Where the salt water meets the fresh water you can see a physical divide in the water and it's awesome  :smiley: 

How'd you get that first pic from way above your friends?  Did you scale the wall?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Cave diving is sooo beautiful. I'll find some of my pictures and scan them in (last time was before I had a digi) Some of the formations look kind of like the ones that you have in your pictures except more jagged. You just have to bring a lot of lights because once you get away from the cave entrance it is pitch black.
> 
> The coolest thing I've ever seen is entering a cave from the ocean into an underground river. Where the salt water meets the fresh water you can see a physical divide in the water and it's awesome 
> 
> How'd you get that first pic from way above your friends? Did you scale the wall?



I'd love to see some pictures! That sounds really cool. Wow...

I wonder how I would do. I have been in really tight caves before and I have done okay. But being in a really tight area with limited air might freak me out some. But I suppose it makes it all the more exciting.

I wrote up a cave experience in this Dj a long time ago. Did you ever read it?



*Dream:*

Okay I got to get this in even though is was extremely uneventful. This has to at least pretend to be a_ dream_ journal still.


I was in my mom's backyard. There was a black dog that was supposedly hers that I kept patting. There were other pets too. I remember a black cat named Sarah. This looked a tlot like my old backyard in LA, but I knew this was a new house that my mom had just moved into.




I had a really nice kayak trip down the Colorado River Thursday. The weather was perfect. We saw petroglyphs and (my favorite) two baby herons and a baby golden eagle.

Pictures from Thursday:

A (big) baby eagle


The picture was not as clear as I wanted because the eagle was sitting on the rocks in a place where the water was a little rough and I couldn't hold the camera completely still. 

The water by the eagle:



I've got more pictures I can add later.
TS

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I dreamed that my sister who has cancer was getting better. She had gotten almost all of her coordination back. I was sitting on the couch in her house next to her and talking to her about how she had started making jewelry again.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I got to sleep in for the first time in what I believe is about two months. (I know that's one of the reasons I don't dream much anymore.)

I had long strings of dremas. But I've gotten out of the habit of remembering them. So I'll do the best I can in recalling and wrinting them down.

*Dream 1:*

I remember.....*Mice*.

I was in a place that I think was either supposed to be my apartment or my sister's. There was a guy with me that I don't remember. But I heard something scurrying on the hardwood floor in the living room. The guy rushed out and grabbed a little black mouse.

I remember saying something like, "Wow...we finally caught it."

Then I pulled put a little cage nad put the mouse inside.

Then later in the dream I was in the garage. I had left some of the mouse food out and there were two more mice eating onit. I was also able to catch them and put them in the cage too. One of the mice bit me, but it didn't break the skin.

Then I missed lucidity, as I noticed that the mice had now all changed to *kittens*. They each had a pattern on their back like fabric. I noticed the pattern and colors had a South Western theme. I knew that if I took them to the pound that they would all have a decent chance of being adopted. I especially liked the kitten that had tan stripes and grey green triangles.


*Dream 2:*

Long complex dream. I remember parts that don't really fit together.

I was at a *school*. I had been going for a while. I think when the dream started I was having my first day at school.

I remember I was walking down the hallway with a guy and girl and telling them I had to go to the *bathroom*, that I usually could "make it through the day", but today I needed to stop in. There were two girls bathrooms across the hall. I knew one didn't have stalls. I wanted my privacy so I went to the other one that I knew would be more crowded but had stalls. I walked in and was surprised to see a man in there. He was trying to fix a toilet. I saw that the other two stalls were full and that there was a line with two girls in it waiting. I waitied for a while, but I never remember getting to go.

I remember another scene where I was standing in a room wearing my little tight blue workout shorts and sports bra. Suddenly all these tall tan *cheerleaders* come in the room. At first I felt really intimidated. But this was a good self esteme dream because I started to notice that the cheerleaders didn't have perfect bodies. That their legs had veins and cellulite, and I thought, "Wow...I look better than that." (Okay, vanity dream.)


Then the dream changed a bit...or it could be that this was a completely different dream. Now that I think of it, I can't see a connection to the last dream. So we'll call it:

*Dream 3:*

I had a *vampire* lover. I don't know when he came into the picture. He was extremely good looking with longish black hair. I know we had had sex, not actually in the dream, but I had pretty good dream memory of it and it was great. I also remembered that he had been after me to seduce me for a while but I had always resisted until that time.

When this scene started I was going over to his (or my?) place to tell him that I couldn't be with him anymore even though our night together had been incredible. I just didn't feel it was right.

I got on the porch when I saw a group of guys coming. I knew these guys were enemies. I also knew that they were in a band. They all had long hair and were also good looking. I hid in the bush/tree at the side of the porch. I heard them talking about how they were going to hurt my vampire. They also mentioned me. They knew that the vampire had a girl in his life. I knew they would hurt me too if they saw me. I hoped that I was hidden enough.

Two of the guys went inside. One stayed on the porch close to me. I was afriad that my vampire would be waiting in bed for me and that these guys would catch him off guard. Then I remembered how strong he was and that I really didn't have anything to worry about.

The guy on the porch suddenly started coming closer to me. He looked down and saw my shoes and stopped completley still. I knew he had seen me, but I still didn't move. Then he reached slowly into the bush until he grabbed me by the arm. He started making comments to me about my choosing to be with a disgusting vampire.

Then I reached down. He must have been wearing shorts because I was able to pinch him really hard on the inside of this thigh. I kept on holding until he let go of my arm. I then got him talking. He told me how he was gay and attacted to the lead singer of the band. I told him that I hadn't really wanted to know that. He was the best looking guy in the band by far. I made the comment how it's "always the good looking ones."

And I don't remember what happened after that.

----------


## Twoshadows

Right before bed I did two things. I watched a Twilight video clip (which I won't post because I don't want to spoil it for people who haven't read the book or who plan to see the movie). Then I took the first B6 that I have taken in months.



*Vampire Dream:*

I don't remember how this started, but I remember that James had captured me. He was an incredibly beautiful and incredibly cruel vampire. (He was the same guy as the actor who is playing James in the movie). He was holding onto my arm painfully tight telling me how he was going to slowly and painfully kill me. I was quite terrified, actually.

He then throws me around the room (also painful), then grabs me by the arm again. He then tells me that I am now going to die. He brings his face closer to mine, and I know that he is about to bite me, and that it is going to be horrible. So I did the first thing that came to my mind. I started singing a children's church song that I know. That seemed to throw him off. In fact as long as I was singing he didn't seem to be able to bite me. His face remained just inches away and he glared at me, but I continued to sing. I noticed that my voice was all trembly and that I was off key and even sang a few of the words wrong.

At that moment Edward arrived, crashing into James throwing him off me. They wrestled on the floor for a few second before James threw Edward across the room and pounced on me again. This time James pinned me to the floor. He grabbed a skateboard that happened to be next to us and pressed it against my neck and started to slowly put pressure to it. I was laying with my face to the floor so the skateboard was against the back of my neck. I felt a very real pain. I have felt this pain before in dreams. It was suddenly so bad that I woke up.

As I awoke, I could still feel the pain at the base of my head, and it slowly eased up as I became fully conscious again.



So , wow...another vampire dream....and a painfully real one.

Here is James who was trying to kill me:

----------


## ninja9578

> I remember another scene where I was standing in a room wearing my little tight blue workout shorts and sports bra.



I'd rather see that than those cheerleaders  :Hi baby: 

What's with the vampire dreams suddenly?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'd rather see that than those cheerleaders



I don't know...they _were_ very tall and tan....

 ::D: 





> What's with the vampire dreams suddenly?



Well, vampires are...powerful and sexy. Does it get any better than that? I'd dream about vampires every night if I could.

But really, I guess some of the things that I'm reading and watching (vampire-wise) are finally making it into my dreams.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like the way you dealt with your attacker.  Pinch him and get him to admit that he's gay.  Interesting battle tactics.  You should have tried the same thing with James.

I shouldn't have read your DJ before bed the other day.  I had a mean nightmare about you and Ninja diving at the lake:




> DV Member Tragedy:
> 
> I am hiking along a swampy looking lakeside. It is raining, and the ground is treacherous and slippery. I am trying to catch up to Ninja and Two Shadows ahead. They round a corner, and jump down to the trail below. Suddenly, the whole hillside collapses in a mudslide, and I see them tumble into the lake. The landslide brings down trees and mud, and I know they are trapped under the water. I jump in to try and rescue them. I pull Ninja out right away, but T.S. is trapped somewhere under the debris. We dig out endless amounts of broken tree branches and bamboo, but she is nowhere to be found. I am horrified that she has been underwater so long. Even if we do find her, there is no way she will have survived this long. I call to ninja, in a panic, asking him if he knows CPR

----------


## Twoshadows

> I like the way you dealt with your attacker. Pinch him and get him to admit that he's gay. Interesting battle tactics. You should have tried the same thing with James.



 
Yeah, it is funny the way that first dream worked out. And it was interesting how in the second dream I was so helpless. Man, I just let James beat the crap out of me.






> I shouldn't have read your DJ before bed the other day. I had a mean nightmare about you and Ninja diving at the lake:



Wow...what an intense, emotional dream. It was cool, though, that the three of us were hiking together. I like that. (Even though I died....and that's okay. :smiley: )

You know, the dream I had with you in it was extremely emotional as well (the floating on the wind dream). But the opposite kind of emotion--complete elation. I really think that that dream was one of my favorites ever. I can't think of another deam that made me that happy. So I'm glad you were there.

----------


## Twoshadows

No vampire dreams.

*Dream 1:*

I was *kayaking* with a supposed freind named Diane. We were in a narrow canyon.


*Dream 2:*

I was staying in a *hotel*, but I had this big *pet pig* with me. I didn't want to get in trouble with the hotel for having such a big pet there with me without permission. I remember putting it on the leash to take out to do its business outside so it wouldn't leave a mess inside.

*Dream 3:*

I was at my mom's. There was a big bag of *doughnuts* on the counter. I debated wheather or not to eat one. But I decided not to. I told mom to put them away so I didn't have to see them anymore.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, piggy is back in your dreams!  Did you ever figure out if he was your dream guide?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay, piggy is back in your dreams! Did you ever figure out if he was your dream guide?



You're right, but I didn't catch it at the time as being significant. Darn.

And no, I haven't yet had a chance to explore the Pig-Dream Guide connection.  :Sad: 

But my dreaming is starting to pick up again. And that's a very good thing!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was out for a picnic in the hills the other day.  I saw an adorable older couple walking their pet pig like it was a dog.  The man was wearing a Panama Hat and the pig was looking around nervously for mountain lions.

I was always jealous of my cousin's pet pigs while growing up.  Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure would always end up eating those pigs.  Its sort of strange to have a pet that is so deliciously edible.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was out for a picnic in the hills the other day. I saw an adorable older couple walking their pet pig like it was a dog. The man was wearing a Panama Hat and the pig was looking around nervously for mountain lions.
> 
> I was always jealous of my cousin's pet pigs while growing up. Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure would always end up eating those pigs. Its sort of strange to have a pet that is so deliciously edible.



I have always thought pigs were adorable. I think I would really love one as a pet. That's one of the reasons I doubt I'll ever eat pork/ham again.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another *DV member dream* a couple of weeks ago that I never did write up here.

It was with *Adam*.

*Adam* and I were instant messaging back and forth and having a great conversation that I no longer remember.

But I do remember the last thing he wrote to me, because I woke up right after it and immediately wrote it down. 

He wrote: *"The thing that surprises me is why you are so neutral."
*
It makes me really wonder what it was we were talking about.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:

*I remember I was *kayaking* through town. The Colorado River cut right through town and was where SG Blvd normally is.

I was with V and another friend. We had done this trip in several stages like a triathalon. I think we had hiked a section, then biked another part. Now we were kayaking, and I was getting to use my new kayak for th first time. The River was quite rough and I had to maneuver to get around all the big boulders. But it was very fun and exhilerating.

We got down to the end. And we had to find the place where we had locked up our bikes. I was concerned because the plan was to bike back up the Blvd while carrying our kayaks. I had never biked with my kayak and I wasn't sure how easy that was going to be. But I knew the others had, and so it was possible.


*Dream 2:*

I was trying to find this building so I could take care of making a payment. I was in a *big city* and got lost and was feeling very frustrated.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a few more pictures from last week's Kayaking down the Colorado:













TS

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally had a *lucid dream* again last night. It wasn't real long, but I was just glad to see that I still have the ability to recognize that I'm dreaming.

I think I'm getting my life more into balance again. My schedule is still different. But I'm adjusting, and I think I'm ready to really take on lucid dreaming as a more major focus again in my life.

I have a busy day ahead, but I'll write the dream up as soon as I get a chance.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I finally had a *lucid dream* again last night.



Awesome!  This place just isn't the same without your incredible dreams dominating the DJ section.  But no pressure or anything...

I always thought it would be fun to have more canals and rivers going through cities.  Too bad we just end up pumping them full of sewage and oily asphalt runoff.  The local stores near my house in Hawaii have docks so you can boat to them.  The whole town center is on a man-made inlet, and many of the residential developments have their own docks.  We have standard, crappy strip mall shopping centers, but they have docks alongside the parking spaces.  Its pretty fun to ride your kayak over to the drug store to pick up some dental floss.

----------


## ninja9578

*Waits for your lucid dream*  :Drama: 

That second picture with the green chromatic reflection is beautiful.  What's on the front of your kayak?  It looks like a hammer, is that your handle?

----------


## Twoshadows

> *Waits for your lucid dream*



Okay, I'm about to get to that finally.





> That second picture with the green chromatic reflection is beautiful.



Thanks. I loved the places that were that green too. They had a real magical feel to them. Here's another:








> What's on the front of your kayak? It looks like a hammer, is that your handle?



Yes. There is one on the back too. So you can grab it easier and pull it ashore. Or two people can carry the kayak together.





TS

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

This started out a college dream. I remember setting up my new dorm room with my new roommate. As I finished setting up my stuff, I noticed that my roommmate and I both had several pots of blue flowers. We each had blue pansies and blue lobelia. I pointed that out to my roommate who also thought that was cool. 

I also saw that we had both set up Gorilla shelves (those really heavy duty shelves you can buy at Home Depot).

At some point I saw that my jeans that I had been wearing that already had a small rip in them, had completely ripped up and around the back of my leg. There was no way I could continue to wear them. I looked in my suitcase and saw that they were my only pair of jeans. I couldn't believe that I had only packed one pair of jeans. I realized that I could just buy another one. I pulled a pair of capris out of my suitcase. I then pulled off my jeans and looked at myself in the mirror. I knew that I was older than a lot of the other ollege students. But as I looked at my body in the mirror I felt that I looked young enough to blend in.

Later I was hanging out on campus with a guy named Tim that I supposedly knew. We went together to this huge auditorium where there was going to be some kind of program. We walked in. I could see that we were on one of the upper levels. I wanted to get down closer so we could see better. We went down this ramp that had red velvet carpet. We went down quite a ways.

I noticed that there were TV cameras hanging by these chains from one of the levels. I asked why they were hanging. I was told that when the building shifted that the cameras would still be hanging completely still. It made sense to me in the dream.

But somewhere here I did become lucid. As soon as I did I found an exit and flew out.

My first thought was that I hadn't planned ahead, and I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with this lucid. 

Then I remembered that I had been longing to fly in my real life. That the best thing I could possibly do was to just fly and to really appreciate the feeling of flying. So I flew out over some trees. I remember feeling how the wind felt on my face. I also tried to notice how I felt the movement of my body as I went up and down. I did this for a while before I finally lost lucidity.




And here is the really cool news....

I had another lucid dream when I took a nap this afternoon. I haven't taken this long or hard of a nap in a long time. But I really seemed to need this.

And what's funny, I seem to be really open to the power of suggestion. Moonbeam and I were just talking about eating...lucid eating...

And then I have this dream:

*Lucid Binge Eating Nap Dream:*

My dream memory starts while I was eating. I had this very large bowl in front of me that was filled with all kinds of bad-for-me food. I remember chips and cookies and candy.

At some point I become lucid. As soon as I did, I got really excited as I saw the huge bowl of food in front of me that I could now eat without consequence. I was afraid that my excitment would wake me up. So I chanted a few times, "I won't wake up until I have eaten this food. I won't wake up until I have eaten this food."

I started to feel more stable. So I began to grab handfulls of food and start eating it as fast as I could. I ate chips, cookies. I remember there was one of those orange marshmallow peanuts there. I shoved it into my mouth trying to notice if the flavor was like the real ones. The lavor was the same but not as strong as the real life food...sort of diluted. I then saw some hard candies. I popped them into my mouth and chewed them up.

At some point I saw Jeff. He was carrying a thing that looked half way between a sandwich and a sweet roll. I had a lot of red jelly. I took it from him and started to eat it. For a second I wondered if he had wanted it. Then I realized that the reason I was able to eat it in the first place was becasue this was a dream. And if this was a dream, no one would miss it. 

After I ate the jelly roll, I found a refridgerator. I opened it up looking for more food.

But at some point I lost lucidity....


Wow...what a dream.... ::D: .

Sorry I don't have time to proofread, so if something doesn't make sense...well, that's why.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remember fragments of longer dreams.

*Fragment 1:*

I was with two other kids (I was also a kid) that were trying to sneak away from our parents hotel rooms and go to this place. It was like a stogage unit and was filled with the kinds of stuff you'd find in a thrift shop. I'm not sure what the purpose was, but we were very intent on this.

*Fragment 2:*

I was with a group that was doing...something. Very vague. Um...   I remember wanting to rent some equipment from this man who was in charge of what ever it was that we were doing. I passed a person who was collecting dues. I put two quarters into his little coin purse.  

I finally got to the man, but then he got up to do something else. I followed him and finally got his attention. He then told me that becasue I was so helpful, that he wouldn't charge me to rent anyof the equpment, that I should just take what I needed and he trusted me to return it.

*Fragment 3:*

I was spitting out my *gum* into a trash bin. The gum stuck to my fingers and didn't fall into the bin, but beside it into a space between the bag and the bin. I didn't think I could reach it at first. but the thought of leaving the gum there for someone else to deal with was too gross. So I carefully reached back and down until I got it and put it back into the garbage. The gum was black in color.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm back on a roll.... :boogie: 


*Lucid Dream:

*I was with a group of people. We were all talking to each other. I remember DV member *CoLd BlooDed* was there. At one point he asked me a question, something to the effect of "What do you like to do?"

I remember he was wearing a dark green sweatshirt with the hood pulled up. I went closer to him and pulled back the hood from his ear a little and whispered (for dramatic effect, maybe?) "I like to lucid dream."

Obviously in this dream I didn't think *CB* knew anything about lucid dreaming, because I then went on to explain just what lucid dreaming was. And then, to stress the point of how cool lucid dreaming was, I then flew a little in the air and asked, "Wouldn't you like to be able to do this?" I then told him that I would help teach him how to do it. I took his hand and helped him float in the air. At this point we were in the dining room of my old LA house. I helped him float to the ceiling, and then out the back door.

As crazy as it seems, I still was not lucid at this point.

*CB* told me that he was going to be leaving town and was going to be gone for several weeks. Then he said, "So I really need to learn how to do this so we can see each other in our dreams." This seemed to make perfect sense.

We then practiced flying up into the air. At first we moved so slowly. I was having difficulty getting up very high . So we flew around the backyard a bit.

Then the girl that lived next door while I was growing up came over. IRL she was three years younger than I was. In this dream she was about 7 years old. She starts talking to me about how this cable was broken and how upset she was about this. I was feeling frustrated because I did not want this interruption.

This gets fuzzy here.

The next thing I remember is that we are now inside again. I tell *CB*, "Let's try this again." And we flew back to the dining room.

I believe it is at this point that I finally become lucid. I don't know what happened to *CB* because I never saw him again in this dream.

But I do suddenly remember that I really should be trying some *Lucid Tasks*. I remember thinking for a moment, trying to remember what they were. I then flew into the other room which was a kitchen. There is a TV set on the counter. It's on and I start watching it. Then it hits me, "This is it! I need to remember this." I sat there watching and trying to remember all the details. But all I remember at this point is that it was some kind of News Talk Show. There were three people discussing the subject, which I believe was "problems youth have in today's society". Two of them were women and one was a man. The only one I remember any detail on was one of the women who was young, beautiful and black. She had long hair that was braided into hundreds of little braids.

After watching the TV as long as I felt necessary, I flew outside. I started looking for holes on the ground. I couldn't remember at first what it was that I was looking for but I knew it had to do with holes. Then I remembered--I was supposed to go into a rabbit hole. The ground below me was covered in little holes that were big enough for little mice or gophers. I didn't think any of them would work. 

Then I looked over into the neighbor's yard, and under their apricot tree was a large hole. It looked big enough for a rabbit. The hole was divided into two sections. One had a long roll of chicken wire going down into it. I didn't think that I could fit in the center of that roll. So I chose to try the other hole. It was more open. I saw that it went directly under the tree and through to the other side. I dove down inside. I could see roots from the apricot tree poking out into the hole. I had a camera with me and started taking pictures of the inside of the hole. For some reason I thought that I could document the experience better by doing that.

I went all the way through the hole and back out the other side. I then wanted to document the experience one step further. I pulled out a notebook and started sketching the tree. 

At some point here I lost lucidity. I went on to two more dreams that I may write up later.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was in a *store*. It was a very different store. There were large displays with furniture and wall coverings etc. I remember thinking how different that it was that in the displays they used fabric to cover the walls. I also liked the display where they used a large block of wood (about 3 feet by five feet) as a decoration above one of the beds. I thought how I would like that if it weren't too expensive.

They also had a display with large carved wood fountains with water running. They were quite massive and I knew that I would never be able to afford one. But I admired them anyway.

At some point while I was in the store the power went off and we were all in the dark for a short time.


*Dream 2:*

I don't remember how this one started. I can only remember it from some point in the middle.

It was night and I had my video camera. I knew that there was a *bigfoot* out there and I wanted to film it.

I was actually at a house and I finally saw the bigfoot out in the street and started filming it. It was thrilling, yet gave me the creeps big time.

I was worried that itwas going to be too dark to see oncamera. But when I wentback and watched what I had filmed I could see enough to show that it actually was a bigfoot. The footage was in black and white, though. It reminded me of the "Jacobs creature".

http://www.bfro.net/avevid/jacobs/jacobs_photos.asp

----------


## Robot_Butler

::bowdown::   What an awesome lucid weekend. You rocked both of the lucid tasks, and met up with your old adoptee.  :boogie: 

Moonbeam has convinced me to eat more in my dreams too.  I've gotten really into it, and find myself eating in a lot of my non-lucids also.  She must have some hypnotic power because her suggestions and topics always end up in my dreams.

Do you RC every time you look at yourself in the mirror?  It seems like it ends up in your dreams a lot.

That actually sounds like a good idea, taking photos in the rabbit hole.  Do you think it helped you remember the experience better?  I was just talking with Seeker28 about taking notes during a lucid to remember better.  Like you would take notes during a class or meeting to lock it in your mind.

----------


## Twoshadows

> What an awesome lucid weekend. You rocked both of the lucid tasks, and met up with your old adoptee. 
> 
> Moonbeam has convinced me to eat more in my dreams too. I've gotten really into it, and find myself eating in a lot of my non-lucids also. She must have some hypnotic power because her suggestions and topics always end up in my dreams.
> 
> Do you RC every time you look at yourself in the mirror? It seems like it ends up in your dreams a lot.
> 
> That actually sounds like a good idea, taking photos in the rabbit hole. Do you think it helped you remember the experience better? I was just talking with Seeker28 about taking notes during a lucid to remember better. Like you would take notes during a class or meeting to lock it in your mind.



Thanks.

Hypnotic power sounds good...just so long as I like the suggestions... ::D: 

I really should put a little note on my mirror that reminds me to do an RC.

And I have actually taken notes in a couldple of LDs too. I really thought at the time that it would help me remember...and it probably did.



Well, I had another *LD*. *A nap LD.*

It started with me walking down the street (N.N.) I suddenly felt really tired so I climbed onto a truck that they were using to do road work and went to sleep.

I "awoke" to find that they were loading all the trucks onto bigger trucks to haul away. I was so embarrassed to be caught sleeping on their equipment. I slowly got up and snuck away even though I knew they were watching.

I walked toward the edge of town. Suddenly I had this floating thing with me. I have had these floating things with me before in dreams. Usually I wrap both of my arms around them and let it carry me up into the air.

This time I decided to do a handstand on it. This one was shaped like a bar about 18 inches long. I found it quite easy to do a handstand. It reminded me of how it feels to do handstands under water.

So while gripping on to it upside down I let it take me off the edge and out over the desert. I then had fun for a moment playing with the land below--first making it appear close, then making it appear very far, like I was way up in the sky.

Doing this, suddenly made me lucid.

I thought again about the *Tasks*. I knew I had this one last chance to find a rabbit. I didn't think it could be too hard. I hadalways had pretty good luck looking for things to appear, then finding them.

I was then in a backyard. I looked around. I saw a place that used to be a flowerbed against the garage. There in the dirt I saw some fluff. I went closer and saw that it was *two bunnies*. They were both quite small. One was tan and the other a mottled grey. 

I picked up the grey one. It was incredibly soft. I don't think I have ever felt anything as soft as that bunny in my whole life. I held it close to my face and rubbed my lips and cheeks against it.

I then looked around for *holes*. I saw some really tiny ones that looked about wide enough for me to stick my little finger in. I then decided to take control and just make one big enough.

At that thought it was a lot bigger. The entrance was filled with what looked like dryer lint. I started pulling large quantities of this out. When it was finally cleared I, still holding the bunny, went in. I felt that as long as I had the bunny with me that should count as "following" it.

I followed the tunnel for a couple yards, then it opened out. I could see that I had crawled into the crawl space under that garage.

I set the rabbit down and looked around. There wasn't much here. But I did see a box near one wall. I was curious. I opened the *box* and to my delight found that it was full of fossils--the *little fish fossils*. I knew that this box had been left by the previous owners, and that now I could have them (I must have been less lucid when I thought this). I pulled out fossil after fossil and and started laying them down on the ground so I could see the fish. Some were broken, but some were in really nice shape. I then decided to just grab the box and take it out with me, and that I would look at the rest when I got out.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay for TwoShadows having bunny dreams  ::content::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Man, you are on a roll.  Maybe you should keep it up with these naps.  They seem to work well for you.  I'm jealous.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay for TwoShadows having bunny dreams







> Man, you are on a roll. Maybe you should keep it up with these naps. They seem to work well for you. I'm jealous.



Thanks, guys!

I think my secret is that I have been very tired all week, and my body is forcing me to get more sleep. And sleep = dreams.


*Dreams:


Dream 1:*

I was at Disneyland. I was intent on going to a show. As I headed in the direction of the building the show would be in I saw D, who is the 8 year old boy from accross the street. I talked to him and found out that he had gotten separated from his parents. I told him to stay with me and that I would help him find his parents. I then went in the building to watch the show. It was a cool show kind of like the electrical parade, but all done up on a stage. I was enjoying the show.

I them suddenly remembered that I had D with me and that his parents would be extremely worried. I felt terrible that I had taken the time to watch the show. I hurried with D to find a Disneyland worker who coudl tell me where I needed to go. They pointed me to a building. When I went inside I could see that it was a place where people who had emergencies while at Disneyland coud go. There was a line at the front desk. I got in it and waited.

I then heard a doctor telling someone that they would have to have surgery. I looked over and saw that this was also a medical emergency room. I could see patients laying on beds. I then saw N L and saw that she was talking to a doctor. I then saw her whole family there. I went to talk to her and found out that her son had some kind of infection in his lip that had suddenly spread dangerously and he was going to have to have surgery. I felt really bad that their day at Disneyland had turned out like this.


*Fragment 1:*

I saw T (who was killed in the helicopter accident Sunday). We were in a big crowded room. He was standing across on the other side of the room. He was just standing there and not talking to anyone. I remember feeling confused at seeing him because I thought that he was dead.



*Fragment 2:*

I was on *Dreamviews* and reading post. I saw a thread that had a last post by *Ranma*. I went to read it. I don't remember was it was about other than it was someone asking for advice and Ranma anwering.



*Fragment 3:*

I was ina fancy hotel full of older people. Something was going on, like a show.

----------


## Twoshadows

My newest pictures...











TS

----------


## lucid03

Thats amazing^-^ This really makes me want to have my own Thanks for sharing, and good luck flying faster!

----------


## Twoshadows

*I was just comparing dreams:*

*6-26-06*

Vampire dreams.....all night long.

I was running and hiding...finally got caught. The evil head vampire grabbed me by the head and I had this horrible shooting pain in the back of my head above the neck (not the first time I've felt that kind of pain in a dream).

Finally he told me if I didn't cut off my arm, he would torture and kill all my friends and family. I tried to cut off my arm. I really did. But all I had was a small serrated knife. I couldn't get through the bone. And it was so painful....and horrible. 

Like a nightmare.



*And this one on 6-24-08 (almost exaxtly two years later):*



*Vampire Dream:*

I don't remember how this started, but I remember that James had captured me. He was an incredibly beautiful and incredibly cruel vampire. (He was the same guy as the actor who is playing James in the movie). He was holding onto my arm painfully tight telling me how he was going to slowly and painfully kill me. I was quite terrified, actually.

He then throws me around the room (also painful), then grabs me by the arm again. He then tells me that I am now going to die. He brings his face closer to mine, and I know that he is about to bite me, and that it is going to be horrible. So I did the first thing that came to my mind. I started singing a children's church song that I know. That seemed to throw him off. In fact as long as I was singing he didn't seem to be able to bite me. His face remained just inches away and he glared at me, but I continued to sing. I noticed that my voice was all trembly and that I was off key and even sang a few of the words wrong.

At that moment Edward arrived, crashing into James throwing him off me. They wrestled on the floor for a few second before James threw Edward across the room and pounced on me again. This time James pinned me to the floor. He grabbed a skateboard that happened to be next to us and pressed it against my neck and started to slowly put pressure to it. I was laying with my face to the floor so the skateboard was against the back of my neck. I felt a very real pain. I have felt this pain before in dreams. It was suddenly so bad that I woke up.

As I awoke, I could still feel the pain at the base of my head, and it slowly eased up as I became fully conscious again.


*Anyway, I just found that interesting.....*


<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

> Thats amazing^-^ This really makes me want to have my own Thanks for sharing, and good luck flying faster!



Hi lucid03,

Thanks  :smiley: .   Are you talking about the LD I had recently with CoLD BlooDed where I had trouble flying very fast?

Thanks for reading. Hope you have some great LDs....

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a *LD* where I completed the *Advanced Task* of "shooting fireworks out of your hand" (except I used my finger...). How appropriate that I got it done on the 4th of July... :smiley: .

I'll write it up when I have a chance.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was in a new house that was supposed to be in Flagstaff AZ. A lot of things happen here, but one thing that I remember is suddenly worrying that I have never watered my front lawn yet, and I was so worried that it would be dead. I went outside to look and find that it is very green and nice. While I am out there, the sprinklers go on. and I'm greatful that they are automatic and that that's what kept the grass alive.

At some point in the dream I gradually become aware that I am dreaming. This is not a sudden thing. I almost don't so anything about it. But then I realize what this means. I think of all the possibiliteis of what I could do.

The first thing I decide that I want to do is to finally try the *hand RC*..._while in a dream_. I have always done this in real life and never in a dream. So at this point I feel that it would be wise to actually try this out while in a dream so I know the difference of how this feels when I do this awake and when I do it in a dream.

I point the finger on my right hand and press it into the palm of my left hand. At first there seems to be no difference between this and when I do it IRL. Then I look at the back of my left hand. I can see a place start bulging out where I am pressing my finger. I press harder. The skin on the back on my left hand turns white as it it now sticking out about and inch. I wonder if I can actually get it to break the skin. I push harder. Finally my finger appears and I can see the details of my fingernail. There is no pain, only the feeling of pressure.

I pull it back out and do it again. The results are similar, but it breaks through the skin faster this time. By the third time the finger comes through fairly quickly. At this point I'm satisflied and feel that I know what the finger RC feels like now.

I then decide I want to try the DV Task of the Month. I try to remember what it is. Then I remember. It has something to do with *eating pizza*. I look around. I'm still in the kitchen. I open the fridge and see a frozen pizza. I pull out the box and open it. Since it was in the fridge and not the freezer, it's very soft and tears easily. As I hold the cold piece of pizza, I notice that in my other hand I have a slice of hot pizza. I first take a bite of the hot pizza. I enjoy the taste and then decide to compare flavors. I then take a bite of the cold pizza. It has a different pizza flavor, but it still good in spite of being cold.

As I am chewing, I suddenly have doubts that this was the Task. I then remember that someone had used eating pizza as an example task (not true IRL). So I tried to think again about what the real task was. Finally it comes to me. I'm supposed to* shoot fireworks out of my hand*. I look out the door. It's daylight outside. Since I'm indoors, I decide that I will just stay there and give it a try.

I look down at my right hand as I point my first finger out towards that other side of the room. I wonder how hard this will be. I concentrate. At first nothing happens, and I'm disappointed that I'm not able to do this. But then I think about all the other things that I have been able to do in LDs and I gain confidence. I point my finger out again and concentrate. Finally a spray of sparks comes out of the end of my finger. The sparks look a lot like the kind that come out of the fountain fireworks you buy at the fireworks stands. The colors are mostly red and gold. They shoot out in a jet all the way across the room.

I stop and try it again. Another stream of lights comes out from my fingertip. I notice as I do it that my finger tip is getting hot, but not so hot that I'm in pain, but the sensation of heat was very real. I look at my fingertip and notice that my fingernail is glowing red from the heat.

I don't remember what happens after this point. I think I have a FA and try to write it down. Finally I wake up for real and write down notes.


Here is a picture I took on the 4th that looked like this firework--except the colors were different. This is turned on its side to look like it did in the dream.




*Dream:*

I went to the house of the family of T that was killed in the *helicopter accident*. People had been leaving things in the driveway as a memorial....flowers, candles, teddy bears, and ....*cakes*....lots of cakes.

I found it interestig that there were so many cakes. I started looking closely at the cakes. There was one that looked like a Care Bear. It was partially eaten. There was another that looked like *Winnie the Pooh*. There was another that looked like Winnie the Pooh. And another. I started counting the Pooh cakes. There were nine.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-6-08*

*Fragment:

*I was taking care of a newborn baby. It was a boy.

No, I did not pick up on the fact that this was one of my most common dream signs.




*4-6-08*


*Fragment 1:*

I had this big pile of *books* that I was giving away to a thrift shop.


*Fragment two:*

I was back in* college*. This was a long complex dream. At one point when I woke up in the night I remembered lots of details. But I don't remember much anymore. I remember there was something about attending class. I was interacting with people

----------


## Twoshadows

*Today:*

*Dream 1:*


I dreamed that I was standing in a room with *Charlie Sheen*. He was talking to a girl about *dreaming*. and describing how fun it is to do the thing where you fall backwards from a standing postion adn catch yourself before hitting the floor, then bringing yourself into a vertical position again.

I got excited when I heard him talking about that. I said, "Hey, I love to do that too!!"

Then to show them how much I loved to do it I demonstrated right then and there. They both thought that was really cool. 

Then Charlie brought up the subject of *lucid dreaming*. The lady had never heard about it. Charlie started to explain it to her. He also mentioned that he was just starting out and only had a few LDs so far.

I then join the conversation again. I told them that I also was a Lucid Dreamer, and that I had lots of experience. I then shared a few of my favorite LDs (Ones with levitating, flying, teleporting and going through things). By then they were both looking at me with the same kind of awe that they would look at a Super Hero with.

I was feeling quite proud of myself. I told them that I had also been part of a lucid dreaming website for over _two years_ (as if that alone was awe-inspiring).

----------


## Robot_Butler

How frustrating.  Dreams about lucid dreams. 

You've got me excited for this fireworks task.  I think I'm going to try it the way you did it, with the fountains coming out of my fingers.  I'm not a big fireworks fan, but I saw an awesome fireworks show in Tahoe this year, right on the lake.

----------


## Twoshadows

> How frustrating. Dreams about lucid dreams. 
> 
> You've got me excited for this fireworks task. I think I'm going to try it the way you did it, with the fountains coming out of my fingers. I'm not a big fireworks fan, but I saw an awesome fireworks show in Tahoe this year, right on the lake.



Ooo...fireworks over the lake sounds very beautiful. Yeah, shooting fireworks out of my finger was really cool . I think I want to try it again.




*Dream:

*I only remember the end of this rather long dream.

I was at the ocean. I was wanting to take a *boat* out on the *ocean*. I pulled it out off the beach into the water (like I would a kayak--except this was much bigger). I got it far enough out into the water that I was ready to climb in. But before I got in I looked out into the ocean and saw a huge wave coming toward shore. "It's a *rogue wave*!" I thought. There is no way I would be safe on that boat. So I jumped inot the water and swam back to shore leaving the boat where it was.

I ran into a building than ran to the top floor and looked out to the ocean. I could see the rogue wave had made it almost to the shore. I watched as it hit my boat then pushed it up onto the shore. It pushed the boat sideways and as it went through a parking lot, it crashed into about ten cars and they all crashed into the side of the building.

There was a guy in the building that supposedly had rented me the boat. He asked me why I had abandoned the boat. He acted like it was my fault that all the damage had been done. I was suddenly very worried to the point where I popped awake. Too bad I didn't become lucid.


Maybe the fact that I went kayaking again this week triggered this boat and water dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Before bed I was lamenting the fact that it had been a little while since my wonderful LD streak. So I took 100mg of B6 and 3mg of melatonin and went to bed.

I woke up (naturally) at about 5:30. I stayed awake for about a half hour without getting out of bed. Then I let myself drift off to sleep hoping that I could have a lucid dream.

*Lucid Dream:*


I don't remember how this one began. I don't even remember how I became lucid. My memory of the dream starts with being at my mom's house. I had just become lucid and I was walking up the driveway toward the dirt road out front.

I noticed that the hose had a sprinkler attatched and that the water was sprinkling all over the road. As I saw this I realized that I had never gone through sprinklers in a lucid dream before. I decided to see what it felt like. I walked into the spray expecting the water to feel colder than it felt. I jumped back and forth for a bit. Then I started flying and doing flips through the water. For some reason the water felt colder if I moved faster through it. When I would stand still and let the water fall on me, it couldn't feel it as strongly.

Then I looked down and saw what I was wearing. I didn't have a shirt on, but I was wearing my white bra. I don't know why I feel the need to do this in all my LDs, but I decided to strip down. I didn't take the bra off all the way, just enough. 

I then looked over and saw two other girls in the sprinklers. They were both wearing bras too.

I then decided that I was done with the sprinklers and that needed to do something else with this dream. I flew up the road toward the top of the hill that overlooks the freeway. I tried to be aware of my flying since lately in real life I have been thinking about flying and imagining the sensations. I noticed that I was flying swimming style (breast stroke). I could feel the wind on my face. But the ground moving under me looked strange...not real enough.

I got to the point where the road turns the corner and goes parallel to the freeway. As I turned I saw a whole bunch of people on the road. I could see that they were police. It looked like there was a big drug bust. There were bags and things lined out on the road by the cars.

I suddenly felt the need for attention. I called out ot the police, "Do you need any help?"

No one even looked at me.

So I called out again. This time a few people looked up. I decided I needed to do something to really get their attention. I ran toward the chainlink fence that separates the dirt road from the freeway. (The road is quite a bit higher.)

I yelled out, "Watch me!" 

And I jumped up on the top of the fence and balanced there for a dramatic moment, then threw myself over the edge down toward the freeway. After falling a short distance I took off flying over and across the freeway.

Even though I couldn't see them, I knew people were watching me. It didn't matter if they were only DCs--it just seemed important to me at this moment to be able to show off like this.

I got to the other side and saw some powerlines. I was going to go over them, but the closer I got the more wires there seemed to be, making it impossible to go over.

I couldn't believe I was having this "beginner LDer" problem. I was determined not to let it beat me. As I got close, I suddenly swooped down and got under them and made it to the other side.

Once on the other side I realized that I really only wanted to go back, so I could see the people again to see how impressed they were with my flying over the freeway.

I got back under the lines and flew back about half way. All the police and other people were standing by the fence. As they saw me coming they all started to clap.

I felt satisfied...and the dream ended.

I didn't wake up. I went onto other dreams having to do with hiking, interesting pit toilets in the moutains, too windy to use, the suddenly having the bathrooms be in my older sister's house, something having to do with a big magnet, and a guy playing the most beautiful song on the piano. I thought I recognized the song as a theme to something. It didn't look too difficult to learn. I decided that I would look it up on youtube and see if I could find someone who was teaching how to play that song.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

This is all kind of fuzzy now. But I remember something about being in a *building*. I knew that this building was going to be *bombed* and be destroyed.

I don't remember what I was doing, but I was inside the building crawling up between the walls, in a very tight place. I was amazed that I was able to manuever so easily and quickly in that very limited space.

I don't remember what happened next. I remember later a team of people came into the building to try to remove the bombs. I looked at each of their faces as they passed me because I was worried for them.

While they were in the building I heard and explosion. In kind of a vision, I saw a room where three of the men were. I saw that the explosion started there. I saw the bodies of the three men tossed into the air. I felt horrified and sad.




*Dream 2:*

I was with this guy. He told me that he had never seen Star *Wars* before. I was surprised. I didn't think that there was anyone who hadn't seen it.

I was so excited to show him the movies. I turned them on and we started watching. But this was not the typical Star Wars movies. It was more 3D and felt like we were actually in the movie. The scene I specifically remember watching (or being in) with him was one where we were going through an asteroid field. I could see the asteroids going around us. I turned to the guy and said, "Isn't this _incredible_?"

----------


## Twoshadows

Fragment :

There was this very small white kitten that fit into my hand. 



*Dream:*

This started fuzzy. I think I had found one of my *lizards* that supposedly was lost for a long time. I put it onto a large tank. I suddenly was very worried that it hadn't had food or water for a long time. I found a spray bottle with water and sprayed the aquarium down so it could lick the water off the sides.

I looked all around for food. I couldn't remember what it ate. But as I was moving this around in the tank I saw a lone *cricket* hanging onto the top edge of the tank. I remembered that lizards liked to eat crickets. I tried to knock it off down into the tank. It held on. I tried several times and when I finally knocked it in, I felt sorry for it. It didn't want to die...and it wouldn't die if I hadn't pushed it in unfairly like that.

The lizard saw the cricket and ran over to it. I thought, "Well at least its death with be fast." I remembered how quickly they chomp the crickets down. But the lizard just pinned the cricket down and started to squeeze it. I watched as white stuff finally oozed through a place in the cricket's body. The lizard leaned down and slowly started to suck the white stuff out. It reminded me of a vampire sucking a victim's blood, and I was suddenly turned on.

Being turned on my something so disgusting disturbed me, so I made myself turn away.

Later in the dream I remember I thought about feeding *goldfish* to the lizard. I remembered that I had put a live goldfish into my mouth earlier and that it was still there. I felt it with my tongue and could feel that it was no longer squirming around. It felt very slimy. I knew that it was starting to rot. Disgusted, I started to spit it out. I realized that it had started to fall apart. I spit out the largest part of the body first, then one of the fins.

I don't remember anything after this point.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Fragment 1:*

I was in an *airport*. The process was very complcated. I had to wait in several areas before I could get on the plane. It seems like there was this older man I was with.


*Fragment 2:*

I was in the back seat of a car. I was sharing a *seat belt* with a little girl that reminded me of my friend RD's little girl. We were being driven through a place with tall buildings.



Traveling dreams....this might have to do with the fact that I had been at my mom's for a few days and drove back yesterday.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Vampire Related Short Nap Dream:*


Twilight theme. I was in the woods looking for Edward. I was wandering around through the trees, then suddenly *Carlisle* lands right in front of me (it was like he was flying). At first I was startled, but then seeing that it was Carlisle and knowing he was a safe vampire I relaxed. I asked him where Edward was. He started talking to me, but never really answering my question. I finally realized that his behavior seemed strange. He was looking at me very intently and had started circling me. I suddenly realized that I was in trouble.

But then I woke up.

Darn.

Before any blood sucking....




Carlisle:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Fragment 1:*

I was with a group of people playing baseball. I was very far out in the outfield. The ball (which was blue) came out to me. I picked it up and effortlessly threw it all the way in to the pitcher.


*Fragment 2:*

Something about buildings....

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was walking around the corner of this building when I noticed my friend (KB) who is about to move. She walks out of a restaurant and toward a big moving truck that has the back open. She puts something inside and looks like she is getting ready to leave. I suddenly realize that I have missed the good-by dinner. I'm upset, but at least I haven't missed her completley. I run to her and give her a hug and say good-bye.

Things are fuzzy here. But I'm later in the moving truck with my other friend Ruth eating marshmallows...(??), and we are driving up steep curving hills.



In real life I have the good-bye dinner tonight. I guess part of me is afraid I'm no going to make it there.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had two *LDs* last night. They were both short. One was fuzzy. But I did make it to outer space in one. So that's cool.

Will write them up soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm so behind now. 

I'll start with my two short LDs.

LD1:

I don't remember how I got lucid or what I was doing before.

I was at the edge of this *very high cliff*. I wanted to fly out and really appreciate the fact that I was able to just jump off the edge of a cliff and fly.

I suddenly got nervous and made myself *hover* before I went over the edge. I remember looking way down at the river below (it was a bit like the grand canyon).

I was going very slow and felt a liitle frustrated about that. But then I remembered recently answering a post about getting to *outer space*. I decided to practice the technique that I shared. This was the "changing scenery nto get to space" technique.

So as I flew I just imagined myself flying through the stars. It didn't take long before I saw that I actually was flying through the stars. I watched the stars pass me (it felt more like they were passing me than I was passing them). I then remembered the DV task of visiting all the *planets*. I still hadn't been able to get to a planet.

I started wishing for planets to show up so I could land on one. I didn't care what the planet looked like. I figured I could just call it what I wanted anyway. I wasn't really sure what each planet looked like up close anyway. The planet Neptune kept coming to mind, so I figured the planet that showed up would be my version of Neptune.

I started seeing fuzzy object pass me. I figured they were planets. But I couldn't get them to slow down so I could find out for sure.I finally lost lucidity.


*LD2:*

I'm going to have to rely totally on my notes for this one. I barely remember it.

I was going down a hill. SOme bad guy in a white suit.

Aaaa...my notes say "wanted to mess with.........(can't read word).

Started hurting me. So I just got away.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a few other dreams. I haven't written down all of them, but here are the ones that I did write down.


*Dream 1:*

(After watching Dark Knight)

I was with the Joker. He was talking to me. I didn't like him, but he came up with this plan for us to work together and I felt that the plan was in the best interest of everyone, so I was thinking of accepting it.



*Dream 2:*

I was with this guy that was supposed to be French (he later looked more Arab). He wanted to go out with me. He met my mom. His name was "Dac". At one point I noticed his hair was pulled up in this headpiece and he had a costume that looked like he belonged at a Renaissance Festival.

Later we were hanging out with my old freind from high school KK. She wasn't gorgeous but had the body of a model, and was always a _very_ charismatic person.

Before I knew it Dac was over talking with KK and I was left behind.



*Dream 3:*

I was looking through an old dresser and found a picture of me sitting next to a long haired guy that I supposedly remember being friends with. He was also in a band. I showed the picture to my mom, who then loses it. I felt upset, and for the rest of my dream am looking though all my stuff trying to find the picture again.


*Dream 4:*

I was hiking to *Rainbow Bridge*, At one point I felt confused because it wasn't the direction it was suppsed to be. Yet I found it. I explained it away by saying that I had taken an alternative route.

A group of us decide to play a game of *baseball* there in a clear spot neat the arch.


*Dream 5 (frag):*

I was in a *boat* that was in a river in the middle of town.


*Dream 6 (frag):*

I was sitting in the back of a *boat* watching the wake and talking to my friend KL.

----------


## Twoshadows

Pictures

7-21-08














TS

----------


## Twoshadows

7-23-08





TS

----------


## Twoshadows

7-28-08









TS

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gorgeous pics, TS! (As usual.  :tongue2: )

I always love the ones where you catch a bit of your kayaking gear in them (in this case, the third pic down, two posts ago). It's one thing to see pictures of awesome locations like those, another thing to see close-ups of people traveling toward them, and yet a whole 'nother thing all together when you see a great landscape pic with the kayaks just kinda stuck in the mix. Just gives the pic so much more context.  ::content:: 

Glad you had a good time!

----------


## ninja9578

Gorgeous, can I come to visit you some weekend  ::teeth::   Wish my area looked like that.

----------


## keeganjames

Hello Suzy-Q!
    Just wanted to say that reading your first Lucid dream was amazing! That sounds Epic! I am glad that you acheived lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gorgeous pics, TS! (As usual. )
> 
> I always love the ones where you catch a bit of your kayaking gear in them (in this case, the third pic down, two posts ago). It's one thing to see pictures of awesome locations like those, another thing to see close-ups of people traveling toward them, and yet a whole 'nother thing all together when you see a great landscape pic with the kayaks just kinda stuck in the mix. Just gives the pic so much more context. 
> 
> Glad you had a good time!



I'm glad you liked them, O. I also like the look of the pictures that have the kayaks in them--that's why I do them when I can. The pictures tell more of a story then.





> Gorgeous, can I come to visit you some weekend  Wish my area looked like that.



Oh, you're going to need more than just a weekend. Way too much to do. You won't want to leave.







> Hello Suzy-Q!
> Just wanted to say that reading your first Lucid dream was amazing! That sounds Epic! I am glad that you acheived lucidity.



Wow...*James Keegan*....I have a good friend that shares your exact name. Cool.

Thanks for the comment. Do you lucid dream, too? If not, I wish you the best here at Dreamviews as you learn.



Okay, I'm sooo behind again with my dreams. I have had quite a few. I haven't written many down. BUt I did have an interesting one with *Seeker*. And another with *CoLd BlooDed*.

I'll try to get thsoe up soon.

----------


## ninja9578

> Oh, you're going to need more than just a weekend. Way too much to do. You won't want to leave.



Whay woudl I anwa tot leave gorergous sceneery and a bealutilf girl?  I'ds never leave.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Whay woudl I anwa tot leave gorergous sceneery and a bealutilf girl? I'ds never leave.



Proofread, Ninja?  ::D: 

You wouldn't even need a beautiful girl to love this area.



*Dream:*

I had a dream last night about an *apatasaur* chasing me. It was part of a longer dream. But I mostly just reemmber the dinosaur part. Typical. I was trying to hide in a garage which, as usual, looked like a wonderful hiding place. Only once I was in I realized I was completely exposed and trapped.

----------


## Twoshadows

Last night was the first really blank night for a while. even when I haven't written things down I usually remember glimpses. BUt I don't remember a thing.


So I'll try to catch up on the two *DV member dreams* I had last week. 


*Dream 1:*


I was in a *Hiking Store*. I was looking at maps of places to hike. *Seeker* owned the store. I saw him talking to a customer.

Then I remember *Seeker* showing me a picture of a huge sandstone monolith that he said that I might enjoy hiking.

The next thing I remember is that I saw a bed in the store. It reminded me that I wanted to have a *lucid dream*. So I laid down in the bed and tried to go to sleep so I could have an LD. Right as I was drifting off I glanced over and saw that *Seeker* had the same idea and was laying on the far side of the bed.


Haha....another one of those dreams where I'm surrounded by reminders that should trigger lucidity....yet I miss them all. Yay me....



*Dream 2:*

I was in my backyard. I was looking at the view. The setting sun was casting a orange glow on the sandstone cliffs that I knew were part of Zion National Park. I remember thinking, "It's easy to get such nice pictures when I live in a place like this."

Then *CoLd BlooDed* walks out of my house and looks up at the cliffs. He says something like, "Hell, that's gorgeous. I need to take a picture of that." He then goes in the house and brings out this really fancy camera and starts taking pictures.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay. I am sooooo behind in my dreams. I have been having 2-4 dreams every day. I have written some down. Others I have just been forgetting. The more days that go by the harder it is to pop on for just a minute to stay current.


Anyway, I'll start with the ones I remember from today.


*Dream 1:*

 I was taking pictures of people in someone's backyard. It was almost like a wedding reception or something. I noticed this guy. He was leaning over and against a board. I could only see part of his face. I snapped a picture, only to realize right after that he was emotional and had tears in his eyes. 

I apologized for taking a picture of him like that. He then stands straight and I can see that it is *Brad Pitt*. He now seems fully recovered from whatever was upsetting to him. He then comes close to me and starts slowly kissing my neck and touching me. I tell him he needs to stop--that I dodn't feel right about doing that.


*Dream 2:*

This dream is long and confusing. I remember just parts.

I remember going into this *house*. To get in we had to climb these stairs that were more like a ladder. Then you had to work your over this lip that stuck out, then into the small three foot high doorway Supposedly this house belonged to me. But there were other people living inside. A *Mexican family*. I talked to them. The nicest one was a maid who worked with the family. 

There is a lot more to this dream, but I have forgotten it now.


*Fragment:*

Something about an *alligator* in the water with me.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very intense tornado dream last night. Although I think in the dream I was calling it a hurricane part of the time. The thing was just so huge, I guess I couldn't exactly figure out what it was. But in retrospect it looked like a huge tornado.

*Dream:*

I was driving down the highway south with my family in a car. I kept looking over at a storm that was forming to the East. Finally I could see a funnel coming out of the bottom. 

I don't remember what happens next, but I remember being closer to town when I look ahead and see that the tornado is directly infront of us. I realize that we are actually in danger.

The rest of the dream is trying to get around town avoiding the tornado which is now right in the middle of town. I remember seeing the tonado coming at us between two very tall buildings.

I also remember that a man was helping us by giving us directions to get out of town. I wanted to take this man with us as we left town, but he was content to stay even with the tornado and all.

At one point we had to go through a police barricade.

Anyway, it was a rather stressful dream. The detail of the tornado was very incredible. The tornado was a very dark grey/black, and I could see the texture on the sides as we were close.




*Nap dream fragment from yesterday:*

I was in my bedroom when my mom picked up my yearbook to read what some of my friends wrote in it. I was suddenly a little panicked because I knew my friends were special (maybe vampires?) and I hoped that what they wrote didn't give anything away.



*Nap dream fragment form a few days ago:*

I was doing involved with some very intense things with a group of guys (almost seems like they were the same set of friends from the other nap dream--that's why I'm writing this next to the other one.) We had just successfully completed what ever it was that we were doing (fighting?). The guys suddenly start sing the chorus from Queensryche's Neue Regel. The intensity of the song seemed to fit the mood perfectly.

----------


## supreme

Ok now i have some time to myself and im reading all of your
lucid dreams, which im enjoying intensely since so much of
your first experiences remind me of my firsts ones. Also just to
let you know, i have nice cold drink and i felt like listening to
more pink floyd today so i slapped in 'dark side of the moon'
which feels so appropriate right now!  :Cool: 
Im only reading the lucids since they are all that interests me
at the moment, but at some point i may go back and read all
the others as well. In your first entry you mentioned your 
tooth falling out or coming loose. A lot of ppl experience that
did you know? I looked it up in a dream dictionary once and
apparently it signifies 'death'.....does that make any sense to
you? To me the dream interpretations dont hold much water.  ::whyme::

----------


## supreme

> I'm back.
> 
> I had a Lucid Dream</span>while I was gone.
> 
> It wasn't particularly long, but it was an LD, nonetheless.
> 
> I was in the backyard of my old house and Philip was there, and he had these magic powers. One of the things he could do was to make things float. I remember I was on this bucket lid-- or something of that shape and size, and there was a rope attached and Philip was pulling me around the yard and I was floating behind him.
> 
> At some point I said to myself,  "This is really odd. How can this be happening?" And at that moment I realized that I was dreaming.
> ...



This one is interesting to me, and the LD after this one as well, because i 
always know when im waking from a LD because im always back in my bed. 
Also i can get back into a LD from there sometimes, but it always begins
again from the bed and then i usually do something different from the
last time. 
Ill try not and quote too many of your dreams when i want to say something. 
As a matter of fact ill just use the number of the post instead.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ok now i have some time to myself and im reading all of your
> lucid dreams, which im enjoying intensely since so much of
> your first experiences remind me of my firsts ones. Also just to
> let you know, i have nice cold drink and i felt like listening to
> more pink floyd today so i slapped in 'dark side of the moon'
> which feels so appropriate right now! 
> Im only reading the lucids since they are all that interests me
> at the moment, but at some point i may go back and read all
> the others as well. In your first entry you mentioned your 
> ...



Hey supreme, I'm glad you are enjoying my lucids. Are you reading my Lucid Dream journal? That one would be easier to get all my lucids read without all the other stuff. There is a link for it in my sig.

Yeah, the "loose tooth" dream sign.... I have read several thoughts on what they represent, but none of them sound right to me. I think, for me, it's more straightforward: I have a fear of something happening to my teeth. Simple.  :smiley: 






> i always know when im waking from a LD because im always back in my bed. 
> Also i can get back into a LD from there sometimes, but it always begins
> again from the bed and then i usually do something different from the
> last time.



 
Anyway, that's interesting. And that's cool that sometimes you can get back to your LDs like that.

Thanks for the comment.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:

*I was going to *Disneyland* with a group of girls that I didn't know. I think I was a teenager in this dream.

On the way to Disneyland we walked through a* Walmart*. I remember seeing the *Halloween* stuff out and saying something like, "I _knew_ they were about to get the Halloween stuff out soon. It's always out by August these days."

Then once we were at Disneyland our group split up, and I paired up with this blond girl that looked a little familiar, but I wasn't sure how I knew her.

At one point we were walking along a less crowded part of the Park,  and this guy confronts us.  He had curly brown hair, olive colored skin and green eyes that were too light for the rest of his coloing. It gave him a scary look. Apparently he knew the girl I was with. They had had some kind of conflict in the past, and this guy felt like he needed revenge. I felt kind of helpless as I listened to them start to argue. I was afraid that he was going to hurt her.  Then he turned to me and lifted his fist. I suddenly realized that the worst kind of revenge is not to hurt the person you are mad at, but someone they care about. I knew he was about to punch me. 

I knew I had to say something fast to distract him. I said the first thing that popped into my mind: "I'd rather you kiss me." It did distract him. He put down his fist and roughly pulled me close and started to kiss me hard. I suddenly wondered if I had made the right choice. Half of me liked the kiss, but the other half felt disgusted and used. I finally pulled back and said, "I didn't say that I'd rather be _french_ kissed by you!"


And that's all I remember. Weird dream.

----------


## ninja9578

You love halloween.  I remember you used to have a sig of that nature.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You love halloween. I remember you used to have a sig of that nature.



 
Yes. I do.  ::D: 

And thanks for the reminder about the sig. It's getting close to time to putting it back up. 

But I'll wait until Walmart gets out its Halloween merchandise.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I want to see you in some sort of skin-tight costume.  Maybe similar to Burns' catwoman  ::D:   Pretty please?  ::teeth::

----------


## supreme

> Hey supreme, I'm glad you are enjoying my lucids. Are you reading my Lucid Dream journal? That one would be easier to get all my lucids read without all the other stuff. There is a link for it in my sig.
> 
> Yeah, the "loose tooth" dream sign.... I have read several thoughts on what they represent, but none of them sound right to me. I think, for me, it's more straightforward: I have a fear of something happening to my teeth. Simple.



For me also, I always have nightmares where im chased by bears and i
know its only because im scared shitless of bears!  ::lol:: 
Also i did notice your link for LDs so i think ill just read that right now!






> Anyway, that's interesting. And that's cool that sometimes you can get back to your LDs like that.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.



As long as i dont linger too long in the waking world i can sometimes slip right
back in but this doesnt always work and i usually just fall asleep.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I want to see you in some sort of skin-tight costume. Maybe similar to Burns' catwoman  Pretty please?



Hmm...I don't know....

I acutally don't have anything like that. I was Aayla Secura a couple of years ago for Halloween. Made the costume myself. I might do that again.






> For me also, I always have nightmares where im chased by bears and i
> know its only because im scared shitless of bears! 
> Also i did notice your link for LDs so i think ill just read that right now!
> 
> As long as i dont linger too long in waking world i can sometimes slip right
> back in but this doesnt always work and i usually just fall asleep.



 
I have had quite a few bear nightmares in my life too. And I'm very nervous of them in real life too.

----------


## ninja9578

::shock::  Is I can haz pictures?  ::teeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Is I can haz pictures?



I don't have the pictures on this computer. I'll have to see if I can find them. If not, I'll try to find the costume (somewhere in the garage) and take new pics this Halloween.

----------


## Twoshadows

I missed an obvious dream sign last night. I can't _even_ believe it.


*Dream:*

I was with a group of girls--several of them being girls I knew from high school. I suddenly noticed one of them was Cherie. I thought "Wow, that acutally _is_ *Cherie*". I went up to her and started talking to her. I told her that of all the people from high school that I regretted not keeping in touch with, it was her. And how happy I was to actually be with her again. I was happy that now I could get her address and email and I'd always be able to get hold of her.

I then went on to tell her that for years I had had these dreams where I was with her again. And in each of these dreams I would be saying , "Wow, I'm glad I finally am with you for real because I keep having these dreams where we are back in touch....." 

*And I kept telling her how glad I was that this was real this time and not another dream.*





*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I knew I had to say something fast to distract him. I said the first thing that popped into my mind: "I'd rather you kiss me." It did distract him. He put down his fist and roughly pulled me close and started to kiss me hard. I suddenly wondered if I had made the right choice. Half of me liked the kiss, but the other half felt disgusted and used. I finally pulled back and said, "I didn't say that I'd rather be _french_ kissed by you!"



Quick thinking, TS.  ::goodjob2:: 

But  ::chuckle::  @ the mixed feelings.





> I missed an obvious dream sign last night. I can't _even_ believe it.
> 
> 
> *Dream:*
> 
> I was with a group of girls--several of them being girls I knew from high school. I suddenly noticed one of them was Cherie. I thought "Wow, that acutally _is_ *Cherie*". I went up to her and started talking to her. I told her that of all the people from high school that I regretted not keeping in touch with, it was her. And how happy I was to actually be with her again. I was happy that now I could get her address and email and I'd always be able to get hold of her.
> 
> I then went on to tell her that for years I had had these dreams where I was with her again. And in each of these dreams I would be saying , "Wow, I'm glad I finally am with you for real because I keep having these dreams where we are back in touch....." 
> 
> ...




I hate that. It's like a slap in the face, isn't it? Heh.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Quick thinking, TS. 
> 
> But  @ the mixed feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that. It's like a slap in the face, isn't it? Heh.



Hey, O. Thanks for stopping by.

Yeah, those kinds of dreams are particularly frustrating. Bleh.



One of these days I'll get lucid again.



I remember a few fragments from last night.


*FR 1:*

There was a *talking poodle* who told me to give a message to my friend RC.


I was talking to RC who ended up turning into *Nicholas Cage*. And I was embarrassed that I passed the message to the wrong person.


*FR 2:*

I watched a *baboon* bite another baboon on the leg.


*FR 3:*

I was watching a rerun of a scene of an *accident* that I got into on the highway where I was supposedly hit from behind by a truck.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had an *LD* this morning. 

I'll be getting it up a little later when I have time.

 :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid dream:


*I started out watching these *helicopters* all coming into town. I had never seen so many helicopters all together, so I was curious. There were at least twelve, and they were light helicopters--not military. They entered inside this building that had this huge open area in the middle (like a stadium). The helicopters stopped and hovered and men started to rappel out of them. I realized that they were doing some kind of practice drill. I watched them until they left. I then ran to the window to see them fly off. I noticed they were joined by a what looked like a flying car. I thought that was funny that someone had designed something that looked like the flying car from Harry Potter. Then I noticed that that there were kayaks out there. I thought it was funny that the kayaks were on the same level as the flying things (but _that_ didn't trigger lucidity. In fact, I think I even thought about how this _wasn't_ a dream).

It wasn't until I walked away and looked down and *noticed that I wasn't wearing a shirt...or bra*, that it finally hit me that I was in a dream.

[I am sooooo glad that that dream sign finally triggered lucidity...so often I miss it completely and come up with some logical reason that I'm half naked.)

The first thing that I did was to take off *flying*. I love to fly so much that I can't miss the opportunity. So I flew high into the sky--about as high as I have ever been--and then just let myself *free fall*. I felt the wind rush past me. It was such an exhilerating wonderful feeling that when I landed (softly) on the ground I made myself do it again. This time I didn't want to waste the time flying up. So I just changed the scenery so that I was up extremely high in the sky again. I was so high I could see the curvature of the Earth. Then I let myself fall again. I suddenly knew why people liked to skydive so much. There is no other feeling like being able to fall like this. I was stretched flat on my stomach and holding my arms out where the wind pushed them upward. I did this several times, loving every second of it.


 Then I remembered that I really wanted to try to *breathe fire*.

I was now inside this room. There was s little girl sitting on the floor and and older man at the far side. I took a deep breath and blew out. Nothing. I did it again. Nothing. I tried a third time, and again, nothing happened. I then remembered how joshbotch had success "spitting" fire. I tried doing that, but nothing happened. I felt discouraged. I wondered if this was beyond my ability. Then I reminded myself how it was when I first tried to make fireworks come out of my fingers. I had had the same problem. I wondered if I should do the fireworks one again to help my self confidence. But then I decided that I could breath fire if I really truly believed that I could do it.

So I tried again. This time I opened my mouth a little wider and made the air coming out of it as hot as I could, and I breathed out all of my air, making a little "hhhhhhh" sound at the end. At the very end of that breath I suddenly saw orange flames. I drew in another breath and tried the same thing again. This time I was able to create more flames. The flames extended out from my face about 12 inches. 

I tried it again. This time I reached out my hand and put my fingers in the flame. I could feel the heat, but it was not painful. I did it several times while putting my hand into the flame. I was very fascinated with the way it felt. 

I then tried to make the flames go further. This time I got them to go out 18 inches or so. I knew that if I kept trying that I would be able to make them go further and further. 

But I decided that I wanted to try something different. I wanted to see if the flames were real enough to catch something on fire. I looked down to where the little girl was playing on the floor. Next to her was an old empty cardboard box. I leaned down a started blowing flames on the box. After a couple of breaths I noticed the edges of the box start to turn black and finally I saw the orange flames spread along one side of the box. I felt very satisfied.

I then saw the old man sitting across the room. I decided to go up to him and ask him what he thought about what I could do. I walked over and started to ask him to watch me. But he interrupted and told me he had already been watching me.

I then *looked at my hand* and saw that my fingers looked normal except for my fourth finger on my right hand. It split at the middle knuckle and had two finger tips come out from it. I realized that that was very typical of what I had seen in previous dreams.

I don't remember the transition. But I was suddenly in another room next to a window. I remembered that I had wanted to see what it was like to *crash through a window*. So I took a running dive at the window and felt the glass break as I broke through. It was easy to break though and not painful at all, though I heard the noise of the glass breaking and felt the slight barrier of the glass. 

Once outside I flew along the street, just a few feet above the ground. I looked around seeing that all the colors were extremely vivid. I then noticed that the sun was setting casting a pinkish glow on everything.

At this point I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

> I wanted to see if the flames were real enough to catch something on fire. I looked down to where the little girl was playing on the floor.



 ::lol::   I was shocked at your brutality before reading the next sentence.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

@ ninja, I thought exactly the same thing, and only just having started reading Twoshadows dreams I was like, I had no idea she was so cruel!

Then it all turned logical  :smiley: 

Cheers

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was shocked at your brutality before reading the next sentence.







> @ ninja, I thought exactly the same thing, and only just having started reading Twoshadows dreams I was like, I had no idea she was so cruel!
> 
> Then it all turned logical 
> 
> Cheers



 
You guys, I can't even kill black widows, let alone hurt a little girl!



When I woke up early this morning I didn't remember any dreams. I had a chance, though, to do a WBTB. As I laid back in bed I had 40 mintues to go to sleep and dream before I had to get back up. I thought about trying a WILD, but I knew that it would increase the chance of not getting back to sleep at all. I knew that I had pretty good luck at drifting off and becoming lucid not too far into the dream.

I had decided that if I got lucid I would try three things. First, do dream flips. Second, I would try to find a character from my story. Third, I would try to jump from rooftop to rooftop.


*Lucid dream:*


My first memory in the dream was free falling. I was with two cartoon character (more realistic ones). One was a lady and the other a younger girl. We were in a city and falling down toward the ground. I must have been remembering how much fun it was in the last LD, because this was very similar. Though I wasn't lucid, it was a very familiar experience. It is a wonderfully good feeling rush.

I don't know what triggered lucidty, but when I realized I was dreaming I was in an apartment building. I was standing in the kitchen. I immediately remembered that I wanted to do the flips. So *I started jumping in the air and flipping*. I tried to really pay attention to what it was like. I remember seeing the room spin in my vision. I don't remember ever noticing what it looked like before--I had just noticed how good they felt. I started with back flips, then switched to front flips. For the last one I noticed I got too close to the wall. I was afraid that I would bump right into it. But then I decided that since this was just a dream that I didn't actually have to bump into anything if I didn't want to. I completed the flip and saw that the wall was further away that in had been.

When I felt I had done enough I decided to walk into the next room to see if I could find the story character that I was looking for. It was a bedroom. The bed was half unmade and had white covers. And it was empty. I looked around the room and saw no one. There was a window. I walked to it and looked out. I was high above the ground--at least twenty stories up. The window swung open sideways, and I leaned out. I decided to go out. As I was sliding myself through the opening, I suddenly wondered if I was actually dreaming because this felt too real. But part of me knew that if this was real life I never would have gotten this far since I get nervous being really high like this. I continued to let myself slip over the edge. I fell breifly before starting to fly. I flew out and above the city for a little while. Then I swooped down and landed in a plaza area.

A man with long (to the middle of his back) blond hair came up to me. He was excited to see some one who could fly. He told me that he also knew how to fly and asked if he could come with me. I said, "Sure."

At the edge of the plaza there was a large drop off, as if the city were build on two levels and we had been on the upper level. As we went over the edge, I looked over and saw that the guy could indeed fly too. I was glad.

We flew over what looked like a zoo. The man pointed down and pointed out that the animals had escaped. He thought that since we had these cool special abilities that we should help try to get them in. I wasn't sure that I wanted to take the time in my LD to do something like that. But I decided that it might be an adventure.

I landed and saw a young black jaguar. I picked it up and started carrying it to one of the buildings. Pretty soon the jaguar's claws were really poking into my neck. I decided that I didn't want to do this anymore. I set it down and another girl came and picked it up. I looked around for the other guy and couldn't find him. So I decided to go on to another challenge.

I remembered that I had wanted to *jump from rooftop to rooftop*. There were buildings around. None were very tall buildings (maybe two story), but I wanted to try anyway. I flew up and landed on the first roof. I ran along the top of the roof to the end. I could see the next building maybe 30 yards away. I got the the edge of the roof and pushed off. I wasn't sure what was going to happen. I knew I could fly, but I was purposely trying not to fly, but just to jump. I easily landed on the next roof. I ran and pushed off again to the next building. The buildings were in a large semi circle (about 8 buildings). I ran and jumped until I came to the end, and then I jumped to the ground. I really enjoyed the experience. I especially liked the feeling of pushing off. I realized this was something I would have to do again and again.


I was about to think of something else to do when I woke up. I looked at the clock and it was 16 minutes past the last time I had looked at it before I had fallen asleep. I tried to go back to sleep since I had a little time left, but never managed to dream again.

----------


## Man of Shred

darn your lucids are so long and detailed. maybe i should start again but even then i would never reach that level lol.

----------


## Twoshadows

> darn your lucids are so long and detailed. maybe i should start again but even then i would never reach that level lol.



Thanks, Ranma!  :smiley: 

Yes, you should definitely try again. And I'm sure you can get to this level. Just work on getting back into the swing of things, It'll all come back.



*Dream:*

I had my typical dream where it is *Halloween* and I am not ready. I ran around trying to find decorations in the garage while my mom and sister handed out candy (at least we had that).

And like a lot of these dreams, I even told myself, "Man, I always have dreams about this happening. I didn't think I would actually let this happen in real life. "

And ....no....reality...check.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, don't you hate it when you do that?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, don't you hate it when you do that?



 
I've done it a couple of times recently. It really stinks. But it may make me become lucid one of these days. I'll have to think positively.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:


*I had a dream about *old best friends* last night, both from college and high school. A lot happened in the dream, and I don't remember the order exactly, so I will do the best I can just listing the things that I do remember doing.


I remember being with my best friend from high school, *Marie*. I was at her parents home. I remember her mom showing me their new couches.

I remember looking out in their backyard and seeing that her mom had converted their old play house into a craft room. And had enclosed it and made it very nice.

I also remember seeing *goats and chickens* in their backyard and also in their neighbor across the back fence's yard. I remember thinking, "You know, here we are in the middle of LA and here are goats and  chickens unless you came back here, you would never know." I looked to the street that was in front of the back neighbors and saw that it was P Blvd. I hadn't realized that that busy street was right there.

Then the neighbor had opened a gate between the yard and was shooing the goats (and also sheep) from his yard into my friend's yard. I realized that the goats and sheep just belonged to my friend's family  and had gotten into his yard by accident. He actually tossed one small sheep over the fence. It landed on its side, then got up. I thought that that was a bit cruel to do.

Then my friend's parents were showing me the goats and ther different kinds of horns and what the horns could be used for when they fell off. Some of the horns laying on the ground looked more like moose antlers.



Then I was at my best friend from college *Tom*'s house. I met his parents that were very serious. I wondered if they wanted me to be there (in real life I thought they never like me).

Then my other best friend *George* arrived. We talked. Then George and I were in the kitchen and he mentioned that he had developed a condition that if he didn't eat every few hours then he would get very sick. He looked around for food and didn't see any. So he went out into the garden where Tom's parents were sitting. George staretd picking cucumbers and tomatoes and melons. I suddenly was really nervous since he hadn't asked. I looked over at the parents and asked apologetically, "Do you mind...?" They said, "It's fine." And I felt much better.

Then we were back in the house and Tom showed my a kind of spiral staircase in his house. Near the bottom there was an aclove-like place with a shelf that was covered with lots of crocodile figurines. Tom made the joke not to fall into the pit of crocodiles.


Then we were back in the family room all sitting on couches. My friend Marie had shown up, but was in the other room still. It was kind of awkward, and no one was talking. Finally Tom's parent looked at us and asked, "When are you guys going to start having babies?"

I couldn't believe that they would be so forward. But I also realized what they were thinking. They wanted us to pair up and start families so they could finally have some grand kids. I looked over at Tom and George. They looked mortified that Tom's parents had asked that question. No one was saying anything, and there was an extremely awkward silence. Since Marie was in the other room, and it was just me and the two guys in this room, the question suddenly seemed really funny to me.

So I gave a little laugh and said, "And how would _that_ happen?"

None of them understood the humor. And they all now looked at each other nervously wondering who would be the one to explain to me about "babies".

It was now even more humorous, and there was no way I would let them off the hook, and I continued to gaze back and forth between them with a very innocent look on my face.


The next thing I remember was sitting at the dining room table and we were eating. Marie was with us and she picked up a large thin piece of meat. It was full of fat so the whole thing kind of stretched as she picked it up. She pulled at it even more, stretching it further. I told her that was one of the reasons I didn't eat meat any more, because of all that fat. I also pointed out when she stretched it you could see better where the fat was and were the little pieces of meat were, and how I used to sometimes stretch it like that and pull out the little pieces of meat. And how you were then left with a big wad of fat. She decided that she would pulled out the peices of meat and not eat the fat.

Than later I was alone with Marie. She was laying quietly on the couch. I knew she was not happy. I knew that she had gone through a painful divorce and that life was hard. I wanted to say something to make her feel better but I couldn't think of anything. So I asked about her daughter.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did have a lucid dream a couple of days ago. I'm glad I wrote it down, because I wouldn't have remembered as much.


*Lucid dream:*

I got off of a bus. The sidewalk was soft like a big matress. I remember doing sumersaults and flips as I moved along toward my destination.

I was looking for a shop where I could use the restroom, but I couldn't find one.

Next to the sidewalk was a canal where there were kayaks. I decided I wanted to go kayaking. I saw a kayak with a paddle. I reached for the paddle. but ended up dropping it in the water.

I decided that I would just fly. As soon as I was  in the air I realized I was dreaming. I thanked myself for being so aware. I hoped that this meant that flying would now always trigger lucidity. As I flew I thought about what task I wanted to accomplish. The only thing that popped into my head was one of the tasks that I thought was on MM which was talk to an animal...or something like that.

I ended up in a building. I was in the corner of a room. I looked around and couldn't see any animals. But I knew if I just kept looking with the expectation that I would find some, then they would appear.

I turned around and saw that the room was now filled with *cats*. I went to a group of them that were eating. I asked them to talk to me. But they kept eating. I saw an especially *cute orange tabby*. It was making a mess with its food.

I told it, "You need to talk to me. Say......um....'I'm sorry for making a mess.' ".

It looked up at me with big green eyes and said, "Sorry...."

I wanted it to talk some more, but I felt myself slip out of the dream. As I felt myself slip, I told myself that I was probably going to just have a FA, so I would just need to remember that and become lucid again.But when I woke up I felt myself in bed, so I figured that I was really awake.

In retrospect, I believe it actually was an FA.

So I need to really pay attention so I can stretch my LDs out.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was with a group of people that had been asked to go live in the mountains for an extended period of time. Our belongings (tents, clothes, etc) had been driven up in trucks. But the people had to hike up the mountain to the top where we would set up a camp. I think I was in Northern Utah. The biggest part of the group got started up the mountain ahead of me. But this other girl and I started hiking together. She was a little overwieght and was going slower that I wanted to go, but I wanted to stay together so I waited and went at her pace.

When we got to the top, I saw a museum-like building. We went inside. There were two men talking to us about how we weren't going to be able to sleep inside of the building even though we might want to. I was glad I had a very warm sleeping bag since we would be camping out all through the winter.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was *hiking* on a trail. I was heading downhill. Suddenly this big animal rushes by me and down the trail. I was shaken. It had happened so fast that I wasn't even sure what kind of animal it was. It had kind of looked like a lizard, but was the size of a large dog.

Then Daniel called to me from higher up on the trail and asked if I just saw that dog go by. I still wasn't sure if it was actually a dog. It had the coloring of a gila monster.

I continued down the trail. I finally got another glimpse of the dog and saw that it actually was a dog--a great dane. As I was watching it, it was joined by several other stray dogs.

I started getting worried. The part of the trail that I had been on was in a faily protected area with trees, but I was heading to a very steep, narrow part of the trail that had a huge drop off on one side. I was afraid the dogs would come over by me a knock me off the trail.

And sure enough, the dogs seemed attracted to me--passing me going up the trail, then turing around and heading back past me. I told Daniel to go ahead of me on the trail since the dogs weren't bothering him at all and told him that if I wasn't down two hours after he was then to send help.

I still slowly headed cautiously down the trail. I then got to the very scary part of the trail. The trail was extremely narrow and slanted toward the huge drop off. I wondered how my mom had ever taken us kids on this trail when we were young because I would never dream of taking children on a trail this dangerous.

I did see that someone had added a kind of safety rail to the worst part. I was thankful for that. I took ahold of that as I carefull eased along the trail. Suddenly I could feel my feet slip on a sandy spot. I held on to the rail, but I realized that the rail wasn't really attached to the rock at all, but just leaned out again a few bushes below it.

I was in disbelief as I slid still gripping the now loose rail, like in slow motion, over the edge and started to free fall. 

I awoke only about two seconds into the fall.

----------


## ninja9578

The end sounds scary  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> The end sounds scary



I know. And then I later woke up to my radio alarm to the news that a guy had just fallen to his death in the Grand Canyon. I thought, "Oh my gosh, someone actually just went through that for real. How horrible....."

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...to get caught up on dreams. I've been very busy or distracted lately. I haven't even written up my last lucid dream. It wasn't a great one though. I didn't wake up right after it so I forgot a lot of the detail. And I never even thought about the tasks.


*Lucid Dream:*


I'm trying to read my very messy notes here.

I was lucid and flying. I was trying to fly up and through the clouds. I kept flying through the clouds but never managed to break through the other side which was the goal.
I also had a point where I was trying to fly up and had the typical "powerline" experience. I couldn't believe I was having problems with this again.

I also remember at some point in this dream I had flown to the top of a really high building. I walked to the edge. I told myself that I knew 100&#37; that I was dreaming, yet it still made me nervous to walk to the edge. I usually fall off building backwards (by choice) but this time I decided to be brave and look straight down as I leaned off the edge.

I don't remember what the fall was like, but I remember feeling disappointed. I ended up back at the top of the building and this time I let myself fall backwards like I had wanted to do. I enjoyed the feeling as I fell. I fell and kept falling long after I should have hit bottom. I remembered this from past Lds and told myself I could fall as long as I wanted--there was no reason I had to hit the bottom if I didn't want to. I was falling between to very tall buildings and I remember watching the buildings pass me as I stared up at them (I was laying on my back as I fell). I also remember passing a bridge that connected the two buildings, and watching that disappear above me as I continued to fall.

The next thing I remember is seeing Ed. I remember wondering what it would be like to kiss him (I guess I had forgotten that I had kissed him in real life a long time ago). I leaned in and started to kiss him. But he had gum in his mouth. And then I found that I also had gum in my mouth. It turned me off to kissing so I stopped trying.
I then remember finding Jeff and asking him if he wanted to fly with me. I think I woke up not long after that.

I don't think I'll try to catch up on other dreams from the last few days. But I'll post what I remember from this morning.

*Dream 1:*

I was laying out by a pool. I saw people around me that I didn't know. I saw an emergency vehicle go by. A few minutes later I saw the Life Flight helicopter take off. I wondered who had gotten hurt. I hoped they were going to be okay.
Later I saw the helicopter land nearby and saw DS get out. I realized that the pool belonged to the helicopter crew and that I wasn't really supposed to be here. I reemmber trying to leave before anyone saw me.

*Dream 2:*

I was with a group of people playing hide and Seek. We were at my grandparent's house. The girls were hiding and the boys were seeking. I ran into the backyard to hide, but then realized that no one would find me there, and I kind of wanted to be found. I then saw a bush in the front flowebed that would barely cover me. I slid behind it and scooted myself low against the wall. As I hid there I suddenly realized that this was a good place for black widow spiders to hide. I could tell the back of my shirt was pulled up a bit in the back from sliding down against the wall. And I was nervous having that bare skin exposed.

*Dream 3:*

I was talking to my younger sister. She was showing me some things that were in here room. She was also sharing some notes from a lecture she had gone to and enjoyed.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:

*I was driving down the street with Jeff. He suddenly points out that the BMW that just crossed in front of us belonged to my old friend George. I realize that I haven't seen him for years and I really wanted to see him again. We tried to follow him, but his car was too far ahead. I tried to remember the name of the street to turn on. Then I remember that it was a girls name and started with an "A". We find it (I can't remember what it was now). And finally find his place.

I go up to the door and knock. When he opens the door I already am holding my arms out for a big hug. He is also glad to see me. He walks into my hug. As we are hugging, I realize how absolutely good the hug feels, and I don't want to stop. I then decide that since he was such a good friend and because I hadn't seen him for so long that I can get away with holding out the hug a humerously long time. So I continue to hug him and enjoying every second of it.

Then my stupid alarm went off.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long LD last night. It was one of those that are so long and I did so much that I couldn't remember all of what I did when I woke up or in exactly what order eveything happened. BUt I'll do my best to put it back together.


*Lucid Dream:*

I can't remember at what point I got lucid. I remember something about *Ninja* and how he made these *cookies*. They were yellow rectangular snicker doodles. And I wanted one. I had one in my hand, but before I could put it into my mouth I started to wake up.

I must have been somewhat lucid at this point because as I lay there trying not to wake up, my mind thought it remembered something that *pj* had written about concerning *False Awakenings*. I thought it had something to do with rolling out of bed and falling, but because you weren't really awake you wouldn't hit the floor, but then be able to fly and continue the dream.

In retrospect, I know realize that this is something my mind made up, but in the dream I really thought *pj* had come up with this idea. [Please correct me if this_ is_ really something I read here on this board.]

So I rolled out of bed, and sure enough, I started falling and not hitting the floor so I then started to fly. It had worked out perfectly. I suppose it is a pretty cool technique that I hope will work again for me.

I started *flying over these tall trees* in a neighborhood. I was having trouble with control. I could fly straight, but couldn't change direction quickly.

Finally I came to these really huge white barked trees that were supposedly on my street. I decided that I wanted to *impress my neighbors* so I flew to the place where the branches came out from the trunks which were at least twenty feel above the ground. I swung around on the branches for a while before dropping down to the ground.

There is a place here that gets fuzzy.

I think the next thing that happened is that I had climbed a telephone/power pole. On the pole was a little door. I opened it up and there were *cookies*. I stuffed thatm in my mouth. My friends, the Johnsons had supposedly made them. I think I saw MJ standing on the ground below.


Then I was in what was supposed to be my house. I went to the fridge and opened the door. I wanted to *eat more cookies*. I didn't see any, but I knew that I was capable to creating them. I shut the door and opened it again. There was now a stack on cookies. They were about 4 inches across and flat like pancakes. I picked up the stack and shoved the cookies all in my mouth in one huge bite. I chewed while I created another stack of cookies. I shoved them all in my mouth too. I did this seveal times. The cookies were soft and had chocolate chips. I binged and binged and couldn't seem to get enough.

Finally I stopped myself and thought about *the tasks*. Because this was an accidental DILD and not preplanned, I had not read over the tasks or thought about them . I tried to remember what they were. Finally my mind thought it knew what one was. I looked at my couch and saw a place where ketchup had spilled and had dried. I knew the task had to do with *removing spots off furniture.* I stared at the spot and concentrated. The spot of ketchup started to move. I could see it start to lift up off the couch. The place underneith was completely clean. I was proud of myself for being able to do that so nicely.

I then tried to think of another task. I couldn't remember what it was. I felt frustrated that I hadn't checked on what the tasks were. I laid down on the couch. Then suddenly I remembered the picture on the badge of the DV advanced task with the two people facing away from each other. I knew it had something to do with *splitting my consciousness*. I had no idea how to do it. I wasn't even going to attempt that one since it seemed weird to me. But since it was the only thing I remembered to do at this moment I decided to give it a try. I decided that part of me would stay right here on this couch, while part of me went somewhere else. I concentrated on this thought for a while, and nothing seemed to be happening. Then I noticed that I was aware of two things. I could feel my body still on the couch staring ahead. But another part of me was standing in the large room watching people on a stage. I watched them for a while until I finally woke up and decided to write the LD down.

----------


## ninja9578

I like it when pretty girls dream about me  ::content::   I'll make you cookies if you want  :smiley:

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Oooh cookies! I thought for a moment you were going to let one consciousness stay on the lounge and the other go fetch some more cookies for you  ::D: 

Nice length,
Cheers

----------


## Twoshadows

> I like it when pretty girls dream about me  I'll make you cookies if you want







> Oooh cookies! I thought for a moment you were going to let one consciousness stay on the lounge and the other go fetch some more cookies for you 
> 
> Nice length,
> Cheers



I know...I had a big cookie obsession.

Let me share the story.  

To make a long story short (hopefully), I was exposed to cookies last week. As many of you know I try to eat an anti-cancer diet, which means no white sugar, white flour etc......so... no cookies. So after the cookie temtation, which I _did_ resist, I couldn't stop craving chocolate chip cookies. In fact, this dream was my *third* dream in a row where I was bingeing like that. The other two weren't lucid, but I still was stuffing my face with cookies and cake.

So after this dream I realized that this craving was very real and it didn't seem to be going away.

So Monday afternoon, I finally decided I had to try to fix the craving. I made the most healthy cookies I could (with coconut and olive oil, honey, a 7 grain flour that I grind myself with organic oats, barley, rye, brown rice, millet, amaranth and wheat.  I threw in pumpkin seeds and walnuts and rolled oats to make it as hearty and satisfying as possible. Oh, and raw cacao nibs. 

And I ate them all. 


And I feel *much better*.

 ::D: 

 ::D: 

 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:

Dream 1:*

I was talking to my sister who has cancer. She was telling me that when her hair grew back out that she would dye half of it orange. And that she would leave the other half grey (it has started to come in grey after the chemo).

I looked over at my cat, and then said, "I like that color combination. That's the color of my cat!"


*Dream 2:*

Long complex dream, mostly forgotten.

I was riding a bus in a big unfamiliar city. Somethign happened and the bus broke down. All the passengers had to get off and find their own way to their destinations. I had no idea how to get to my hotel. I couldn't even remember what the name of the hotel was. Finally I found my freind Toto and he founds some of his freinds to drive us to the hotel.

Then I had the horrible thought that I had left my younger sister behind. I had no idea where she had gone and no idea how to find her.

Very stressful dream.


*Dream 3:*

This dream had a very detailed dream memory.

I had met a couple on Lake Powell. We had become good friends. They invited me to their wedding in Utah. I was able to come.

Their wedding was strange. They were having it on a boat parked in a parking lot. The groom was laying on a coffin playing dead. We were all sitting on folding chairs.

When I woke up I realized that the couple I had dreamed about being such good friends with was a couple I had read an article about online. They had been terribly injured in an accident and were still in the hospital a month later. It was weird how I felt so close to them in my dream.


*Dream 4:*

This was influenced by the last dream. In this dream I was supposedly getting married myself. But the guy I was getting married to kept changing.

Later my friend George called me and asked me to tell him all the details.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, you have your halloween sig again  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay, you have your halloween sig again



Yeah, I love that picture. It represents the Halloween of my youth. The excitement and magic I felt...and still feel, actually.

It's now officially autumn, so I don't have to feel like it's up_ too_ early now... :smiley: 


I did have an *LD* this morning. It was was too short--stupid alarm woke me up. But I did try a few things. I'll get it written up later.

----------


## Twoshadows

I still need to write my LD from a couple nights ago.

But I'll start with last nights first.


*Dreams:*

I don't remember details, but the dreams were the kind you get when you are sick or very stressed. The long monotonous ones that involve counting or some other repetition. And the stress level is extremely high. And when you wake up you don't feel rested but unsettled.

I think this dream had cars and driving in it.


I'm not sure why I had dreams like that. I don't think I'm sick and don't feel more stressed than usual.

----------


## Twoshadows

I've been at my sisters. I had a great visit. I'll post pics soon.

*Dream 1:

I was dead*. I don't remember much from this dream except for what I was thinking. I remember thinking about my life on earth and how I died when I was 30. I remember thinking that I hadn't ever thought that I would die young. I had expected to live to a very ripe old age because I had worked so hard to be healthy. I also remember thinking how on earth we always thought that it was bad to die young. But now in retrospect there was nothing bad about it. That it was all okay. It had all worked out for the best.


[This dream must have been inspired by my visit with my sister who has cancer.]


*Dream 2:*

There are several fragments that make up this dream.  I was in *bigfoot* territory. I reemmber looking and keeping my eye out for a glimpse. My friend had shown me footage of a bigfoot that he had taken.  He had gotten a very good closeup of the face. It was shocking to look at. It was a mix between an ape face and human. It was a bit disturbing and left me feeling unsettled.

[It reminded me of the feeling that I got when I saw a show about Oliver. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C6NkRUbI38 ]

Later I was going to sleep outdoor on the flat roof of a shed. There were several of us sleeping on it, but I was the one who was right on the edge. I was worried that in the night a bigfoot was going to come and reach up and touch me while I slept.

----------


## ninja9578

I hope your sister is okay  :Sad:   You're 30?  ::shock:: ... You're old  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I hope your sister is okay  You're 30? ... You're old



 
Yes, I'm old....

My sister is doing both good and bad. The radiation shrunk the tumors in her brain so she is doing better mentally and with her coordination. But the tumor on her spine hasn't really shrunk with the radiation, so she still can't really walk. But we had a really good visit. A really good visit.

----------


## Twoshadows

Weekend pics









TS

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, pretty colours  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, pretty colours



I know... The colors were just starting to change. It's especially beautiful for me since I come from a place with no trees to change color (except the ones I plant in my yard.)


So to go from this:




To this:



....is a very nice change.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay. I think I'll finally try to write up that *short LD* I had last week.


*Lucid dream:*

I became lucid while I was with Marie. I started flying with her. We flew over a fence. I then realized that I wanted to try to turn myself into an animal. I had thought about this ahead of time. I decided that I would try to turn into a* cheetah*. The reason for this was because when I play World of Warcraft, my character is a druid that can change into a cheetah. And I am used to making that change and seeing what I look like when I run around like that.

So I got down on all fours and tried to run, imagining myself a cheetah. But I felt so slow and clumsy. I tired for a fairly short time and gave up and flew again.

I had trouble flying in this dream too. I couldn't get any higher than the trees.

Since I couldn't fly high, I decided to try to make the change again. This time I imagined having *owl* wings. I looked out at my hands and kept willing them to change.

But before anything could happen my alarm woke me up.

So you can see why I wasn't in any hurry to write this frustrating dream up.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Mmm turning into a cat would be cool, especially something fast like a cheetah. Don't their back legs work different from the front though, like reverse joint as apposed to what we humans have? Cause that would be quite difficult to get your head around I reckon.

Those pictures are nice too, but I gotta say, I don't think I will be living anywhere near you soon  :tongue2: 

Cheers

----------


## Twoshadows

> Mmm turning into a cat would be cool, especially something fast like a cheetah. Don't their back legs work different from the front though, like reverse joint as apposed to what we humans have? Cause that would be quite difficult to get your head around I reckon.
> 
> Those pictures are nice too, but I gotta say, I don't think I will be living anywhere near you soon 
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, I had sort of hoped that running like a cheetah would come naturally. And it may, still. A lot of times it takes a little time and focus to accomplish new things in LDs. And I woke up too soon in that dream. I need to try harder to have LDs so I can practice more. Right now I'm just randomly having them with no effort. 

It took me a while to get used to this area. I actually have really grown to love it in many ways. It's close to the Grand Canyon, the Colorado River and Lake Powell. Since I love to hike and kayak, its great.

In fact, I am going kayaking tomorrow. I'll post new pics. I hope no one is sick of them.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

TS

----------


## Twoshadows

I have done terribly at remembering dreams lately. I feel like I have had long dreams all night long. But as I wake up I let them slip away......

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

This was a *WBTB*. I can't remember how this dream started. It was long and complex. I had given birth to a baby. Within a week's time the baby had grown to the size of a 3-4 year old (In retrospect I see that I probably got this from a book I recently read). The baby was a girl and I called her Vickie. She had long brown curls and I loved her more than anything. I remember worrying about how I was going to explain to people that this little girl was the same baby they had seen me pregnant with a week ago. Vickie and I would have long conversations. She was really intelligent.

Anyway, at some point this did trigger lucidity.

I became lucid indoors and wanted to get outdoors. I took off flying. I was going super slow. I decided to pretend that there were rockets coming out the ends of my feet. I could feel the hum of the rockets and felt the pressure on the bottoms of my feet, but I didn't seem to be going much faster.

I did finally get outside. I decided I needed to get started on some of the *tasks*. I have been trying to keep track of about 5 tasks that I need to do. The first one that came to me was to *talk with an animal*. I looked over and saw a lady sitting at the edge of a pool with two dogs. One was a poodle that was standing on its hind legs. This one seemed like a good one to interact with. I leaned over and said "hi" and asked what her name was. She told me that it was "Pork Dresser" I thought that was a really strange name. But I looked at the shirt she was wearing and saw that it had a picture of Miss Piggy on it and I thought that it kind of made sense. She continued to talk to me and she said something about being really old. I asked her how old she was and she told me "Sixteen".

There was another dog nearby. I also got it to talk. I don't remember much of that conversation other than this dog was much younger.

I got distracted because I then saw Vickie coming down some stairs. She had turned and was coming down backwards like little kids do. I told the lady with the dogs a little about my situation with Vickie (must have been a less lucid moment). I then helped Vickie down the stairs and then went to complete another task.

I then remembered the *"Converse with a Jack-O-Lantern"* one. I was back indoors. I saw some shelves that had three plastic jack-o-lanterns on it. They were the kind that kids take trick-or-treating that are filled with candy. I decided that they would do.

I looked at the nearest one and said, "Hi". Suddenly its face starts to move and I can see its black mouth move as it says, "Hi, how are you?" in kind of a deep New York accent. I answered "fine." I then looked at the second two jack-o-lanters and said "hello" to them. They, too, come alive and start talking. They had similar deep men's voices with New York accents. Before I have time to start a conversation, they all start talking. They start poking fun at each other and taking bets on who will be the first to get sick of trick-or-treating this year.

This was all done in the style of a comedy act. And occasionally they would look out at me to make sure that I was entertained. I wish I remembered the exact wording, but it was funny. And I remember thinking that I hadn't expected this kind of thing at all. I was actually quite pleased that my jack-o-lanterns had performed so well for me.

At this point I decided to try another task. I decided I wanted to ty to *change my age*. I was in a room with toys , so I decided I wanted to be a kid. I concentrated on becoming smaller. I did notice that I was becoming lower the the ground.

The next thing that I know is that I see a floating green ball. I forget my task as I am distracted and fascinated by the ball. I try to let it land in my hand. Then I try to make it float again. I play this game for quite a while before I finally lose lucidity.

I think I go back to the Vickie part of the dream again.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

These were long complex connected dreams. I no longer remember allthe detail, but at the time I remembered so much. It seemd very real.


*Dream 1:*

I had been travelling alone. Something happened, and I had a smashed section on my windshield that would have to be replaced before I could travel any further. I was in a small town in the desert (it reminded me of Tatooine from Star Wars but without the aliens). I finally found a guy that would help me with it. After a time, I thought it was all done, so I left again on my trip.

After I had gone about 30 miles I realized that the windshield wasn't done. I saw the piece of glass that had been smashed.  It had been removed and all smoothed out and was sitting on the seat beside me. I saw that my windshield was missing that whole section. I knew I had to go back so it could be reattached.

I pulled of the freeway and toward a gas station so I could turn around and go back North on the freeway to the town again. In my haste I realized that I ran a stop sign and that a car had to stop so it wouldn't hit me. I felt terrible and frustrated and tired. But I headed back.


*Dream 2:*
I had woken up, but drifted back into almost the same dream.

I was back in my car. My *cousin David* was with me. We had found out that I didn't have to go all the way back to that town to get the windshield fixed. The gas station here could do it. I watched as they took a hot tool and melted the edges of the piece of glass so it was back on the windshield. I was amazed how they could do that and how you would never be able to tell that there had been a problem at all.

I went inside to pay the bill. The receipt said "$17.34" I was glad it hadn't cost much. 
I noticed both Halloween and Christmas decorations in being sold in the store. I asked my cousin if he wanted to buy any food here. He looked aorund and saw that it was all junk food. He said he'd rather wait until we went through Vegas and then stop for burgers. I hadn't wanted to stop in Vegas at all. I was tired and wanted to get to wehre we were going. But I told him that that would be fine if he agreed to drive. He said, "Fine."  I was thankful.


I think this dream was inspired by my last real life trip where I got a flat tire.

----------


## Twoshadows

I forgot to add yesterday's dream.  


*Yesterday's Dream:*

I had *cut my hair* and *dyed it black*. It was really short in back but the bangs were still somewhat long. I parted it in the middle. At first I thought it was a fun change. But then I started to miss having my long blond hair.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:

*This was a stressful and awful dream.  There had been a *murder* of a group of people from my neighborhood. I was somehow watching a recording of their last moments before the killer methodically killed them. They were all lined up in a line. None of them were tied up and at first I wondered why they didn't just rush him. But then I realized that he had a gun and they probably wouldn't have gotten to him before being shot down. Plus, I could see how scared they were from their faces.

I saw the murderer walk up to *Claire*, who I used to work with. I had known she was one of the ones killed, but seeing her there, facing the murderer in what would be her last few seconds of life was horribly upsetting. I turned away from that image. There was no way I was going to watch her be killed. I wondered if she realized that she was that close to dying.


Later, I was somewhere esle. I left the group of people I was with to walk to the restroom. As I walked there I was thinking about the murder again. I knew that the murderer hadn't gone to jail. As I went into one of the stalls it dawned on me that one of the ladies that I had been with knew the murderer. I suddenly felt a little nervous. And of course as soon as I thought that, there she was. At first I tried to hide, but then I ran out of the bathroom. I knew she was following me. I knew she wanted to kill me.* I was running sooo slow*. I could barely put one step in front of the other. It made me mad, yet there was something about this feeling that was somewhat familiar.......


*Dream 2:*

I was in my *backyard* looking toward my back *neighbor*. I could see smoke. I climbed a little higher and saw that they were burning a pile of weeds and wood. But I also noticed that the *fire* had spread to their shed. I was about to call them, but then I saw them putting it out with a hose.

Later my neighbor and I were talking about how she had alays hated their backyard and wondered why it wasn't as nice as mine. 


*Dream 3:*

I was in a friends home. I realized that there was some kind of program going on in the big family room. AS I went in I saw that *the Osmond family* was there singing. Donny and Marie were in the middle of singing one of their old traditional songs. I suddenly felt so nostolgic. My grandparents had liked watching Donny and Marie years ago, along with Lawrence Welk. It made me remember my happy childhood. I wached them sing wishing I had been there when they started. Then Jimmy stared to sing another old song. It was something from out of the scriptures. I pulled out my bible to find the right part.

Then my mom was there, and she had printed out the sheet music of some songs she wanted us to sing.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

That murder dream sounded bad indeed and I hate it when you're slow or something is making you mad in a dream. I've had a similar stressful dream involving airport staff and missing a plain from being sooo slow.

Oh and is your backyard actually nicer?  :tongue2: 

Cheers

----------


## Twoshadows

> That murder dream sounded bad indeed and I hate it when you're slow or something is making you mad in a dream. I've had a similar stressful dream involving airport staff and missing a plain from being sooo slow.
> 
> Oh and is your backyard actually nicer? 
> 
> Cheers



Actually, no... ::D: . It was one of those inacruate dreams. In the dream their yard looked nothing like it does in real life. It was all dirt with an old crumbing wall. In real life it is nicely landscaped with a big well kept garden.

As far as being slow, I just need to tell myself again and again that running slow means..._I'm dreaming_. It's got to trigger lucidity one of these day, right? Maybe you too.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I had a *ton of dreams* last night, including a stupid stupid *lucid dream*.


*Dream 1:*

I was *hiking* with *Jeff* through long trails in the mountains. This dream seemed to last a long time, but I don't remember many details now. It seemed I made the trip more than once. The destination was a secluded grove in a mountain canyon.


*Dream 2:*

I was on top of a very tall rocky hill. I looked down and saw my friend *Jim*. His backyard bordered the bottom of the hill. I really wanted to go see him. I saw that there were several chainlink fences between where I was and where he stood. I took a huge flying jump and landed on the top of the first chainlink fence. Jim looked up and saw me. At first I wasn't sure that he should know about my superpowers. But then I figured that since he was a good freind that it was okay. I jumped again and landed gracefully at the top of the next fence further down the steep hill. I finally jumped the last jump and ended up in his yard.

We hugged both glad to see each other. I told him that I just happened to be here in his area. We visited for a while. Then his wife* Kim* came home and we hug too, and we all just talk and are happy to get to visit. I can't remember what all we talked about, but at the time it was a clear logical conversation.

Finally Kim left and I got tired (I blamed it on the trip). I saw a large recliner in their living room. I laid down on it to sleep. Jim sat down next to me and rested too. It felt comfortable and good to have him close. (It reminded me of "dream hugs" which also feel so nice).


*Dream 3:*

There was lots of tension in the air. *Something horrible was supposed to happen*. This was the day that everyone had dreaded for so long. I was in Salt Lake with my Aunt. My mom and younger sister were at my mom's. My mom called me and told me to be careful, that hopefully when this was all over we could be reunited.

Angela also showed up to ride out the storm with us. I found out that she was supposed to be getting married soon.  Once we were all inside I looked out the window wondering what was going to happen. Then I saw it. A huge black storm coming in from the South East. I could tell it was going to be bad.

*Dream 4 (lucidly lame):*

I was in a digital cafe looking for a *computer* to use. Everytime I sat at a computer I found that there was something wrong with it. I grew frustrated (reminded me of the bathoom dreams). 

At some point I became lucid. Insead of trying to find a vampire to bite me like I had planned on, the first thing that popped into my head was "Let's all take off our shirts!" So I spent the rest of the dream running around with no shirt on somehow thinking that was "really fun".

I have no idea where that stupid desire comes from. It's not like I go to bed thinking, "Wow, I hope I can become lucid so I can take off my shirt, cuz goodness knows I can't do _that_ in real life if I wanted."


*Dream 5:*

Weird dream. I should have gone lucid here, one would think.

I was talking to a *boy*.  This boy had no body, but was mostly *just a head* with kind of a neck and maybe a little torse. I was holding him in my hands/arms. I first thought he was really young. Then I asked him his age and he said "18". I asked him if he had graduated from high school. He told me that he hadn't really yet...that he was homeschooled. I then commented that if he was homeschooled than that was the equivilant of graduating several years ago. I had known some homeschoolers and they were always _way_ ahead of the public schools.

I continued talking to this young man that was actually just a head without noticing that there was anything strange at all about it. He then tells me that he has written several books. In my mind I see the cover of one of his books and recognize it as something I have seem to have seen around. I tell him that, and how I now really wanted to read it since I knew who had written it.

We continue talking and he mentions how he likes to skateboard. I accept that for a moment, then wonder how he can skate with no body or legs. I decide that that must have been something he liked to do before the accident that took his body.

Then the boy is gone, but I'm still holding part of him in my hand. It is oozing a brown bloody liquid. I try to wipe it off my hands, but more oozes out. Finally the boy comes back. He has a body now. I am surprised to see this. He notices that I have part of him in my hand still. He tells me that that is something he needs. As he takes it he is a little horrified to see that it has bled all over me. He apologises. I can now see that he can skate because he does have a body. He tells me the accident made him this way.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Fragment 1:*

I thought I might be pregnant.


*Fragment 2:*

I boy I know got in trouble for doing drugs.

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

> At some point I became lucid. Insead of trying to find a vampire to bite me like I had planned on, the first thing that popped into my head was "Let's all take off our shirts!" So I spent the rest of the dream running around with no shirt on somehow thinking that was "really fun".
> 
> I have no idea where that stupid desire comes from. It's not like I go to bed thinking, "Wow, I hope I can become lucid so I can take off my shirt, cuz goodness knows I can't do that in real life if I wanted."



ROFL

----------


## Twoshadows

> ROFL



 
Aww...a Golden Mantled Ground Squirrel with a sense of humor...how delightful!

I love squirrels...even if they love junk food and are messy eaters.



.

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

Cheeseballs!

I could tell lots of stories about cheeseballs.

Most of them end with a stomachache... those things are _not_ good for you in the long run.

...but they're *oh* SO GOOD RIGHT NOW!

...

Gimme!

That's a great picture, considering how skittish we tend to be. The messy eating is just habit, I suppose... I can't really explain it very well. It's strange, because we're very clean in other ways.

Thanks for sharing; that picture's being saved  ::D: 

~tamias

----------


## Twoshadows

Unfortuantely, I can't claim that photo, as much as I love to take pictures like that. I am not sure I have ever actually seen a golden mantled ground squirrel in real life before. Maybe I have. I went to Yosemite in my youth. We have ground squirrels here in Northern AZ, but I think they are a different kind.

Anyway, lots of fun golden mantled ground squirrel pics on the internet.



What do you think _those_ are? Cheeze-Its?. 

Boy, you little guys like to pig out.

 ::D: 



Edit:

This one is cute too.

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

Those are pure squee. And yes, it's normal for squirrels to think other squirrels are cute. It's hard to cuddle up to something that's not.

Also... Where in Arizona do you live? 'Cause I'm down here in Tucson. And it sucks. I mean, we have rock squirrels and cliff squirrels and pack rats, but they just aren't the same. Ironically, I was born in Yosemite, and I'd much rather be back there. Only Ben prolly couldn't come, and that would stink since we're sort of in this together now.





> Boy, you little guys like to pig out.



Umm... yeah  ::D:  Nothing like a full tummy.

~tamias

P.S. Actually, the pack rats are okay. Adorable beyond words, too.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'd rather not say _exactly_ where I live, but it's not too far from the Grand Canyon and Lake Powell. So the opposite side of the state from you. It's hot here, too, but not nearly so. I've never been south of Phoenix, so I don't really know Tucson that well.  I do like it here in the North. I really love the lake. There is not much that is more wonderful than a huge lake in the middle of a sandstone desert.

And aren't all squirrels cute? I think so. Soft black eyes, little (or really stuffed) cheeks, little paws that can pick up food.   But I do agree that the golden mantle is particularly appealing.

Do squirrels ever kayak? My friend has a dog the _size_ of a squirrel that loves to kayak.

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

Oh, you are so my favorite person right now T_T I can't get over how nice you are. Do you know how hard it is to find someone who appreciates you for who you are, and not what you do to their wiring?

Very.

A lake sounds wonderful ^_^ In Tucson, there are washes... but they don't often have water in them. If you could explain to a squirrel what kayaking was, he or she probably wouldn't undertake it, because while we love water, we loathe being wet. Just one of those impossibly grinding feelings you wish would just go away and leave you alone. But it'd be very hard to explain to a squirrel what kayaking is in the first place; most squirrel communication is physical and limited to expressing basic emotion. With the lack of a unified language, there's no way to express complicated ideas or plans. It was actually quite a blissful state of mind... no cares or worries, and everyone is so sympathetic to your desires because emotion is all we have, and it's our nature to look out for one another... I miss those days.

So to answer your question, within my knowledge, no, squirrels do not Kayak. I _did_ go whitewater rafting on the Salmon River in Idaho about a year ago, and now Idaho is on my list of "beautiful-but-wet" places. Sociable chipmunk populations there, too.

~tamias

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...and I would have to say that you are my favorite gmgs. Cool how that works.

Now I would imagine that white water rafting is much wetter than kayaking. In fact, you can get into a kayak and spend the day on the water and never get wet at all, if you so desire.

The real trick is to know where the water is. And that all water doesn't necessarily _look_ like water. My friend's dog found this out the hard way when we kayaked into a side canyon filled with debris. It _looked_ like land, so it _must_ be land. Unfortunatley for him, it wasn't, and he became a wet, debris covered dog. I was the lucky one to fish him out, and I soon become a wet, debis covered person as he shook most it it off on me.



So if you ever do go kayaking, don't trust what you see. Trust Ben, as I'm sure he wouldn't let anything happen to you.

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

Ben wouldn't let me go kayaking xD

And he only let me come along on the whitewater rafting trip cause I begged and pleaded to go because for some reason I didn't want to be alone at all that day... I spent most of the time inside his life jacket, except when we got to a calm part and everyone got out to swim... Then I just rested in some towels in the corner of the raft and got very sick.

It wasn't a terrific day for me.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm sorry to hear that you had such a hard time on that whitewater river trip. I can see how that is not a squirrels favortie activity. Did Ben have fun though? I hope so. We people love that kind of thing. Well, a lot of us, at least.  I've never done white water rafting, but I can guess it would be right up my alley. It sounds like a pretty area. I drove through that area (or close) many many years ago. From what I remember it was gorgeous.



*Dream 1:*

I was with a group of ladies that were travelling to where we had to go to *vote*. We had been given a big packet that explained the voting procedures and had a CD with songs with it. The new voting rules were that you could vote as many times as you had dependants under the age of 18. I didn't think that sounded right. But it explained that these people had a greater investment in America, so they should get more vote.

Then the ladies put in the CD and chose the *Obama* song to listen to. The song was about how Obama was the guy to vote for because he could make everything right with the country.

It upset me a little that the Obama song was chosen--as if they just assumed we were all Obama supporters. There was a song that I wanted to listen to. I don't remember exactly what it was about (it was definitley not a MCCain song as I don't support McCain either). I think it was about the *Constitution*. At some point in the dream I remember listening to it and it was a wonderful song.



*Dream 2:*

I was going with my mom to visit my older *sister* who has cancer. We were talking about sleeping arrangements and things were were going to do when we got there.

Then were were there and I was looking at the *flowers* in her front garden, and how beautiful they were.

Then my sister and her husband come out and she is walking and she has hair that is styled very pretty. I don't realize this as being odd. I do comment on how I really like what she did with her hair. Then I ask her about one of the flowers in her garden that I like so much. It looks a bit like an Elephant Ear with the really big leaves. But this one had splotches of pink and blue and purple. It is incredibly beautiful. I thought the name of this plant would be called something like "Paint". But my sister tells me that it is called "Fish". 

I later go to a store and buy the bulbs for this plant.

----------


## Twoshadows

A random conglomeration of pics.

Kayaking....my very used shoes with my biking socks....me.









.

----------


## ninja9578

You're pretty, even when reflected off of a CD  :smiley: 

Also, adorable squirrels  ::smitten:: 

If it was your friend's dog, why weren't they the one that jumped in?  And what kind of dog was it that it couldn't swim?

----------


## Twoshadows

> You're pretty, even when reflected off of a CD 
> 
> Also, adorable squirrels 
> 
> If it was your friend's dog, why weren't they the one that jumped in? And what kind of dog was it that it couldn't swim?



Thanks.  :smiley: 

And yeah, aren't those squirrels cute. I guess I really liked the pictures where they had their cheeks full of food. Maybe it reminds me of my childhood hamster.


I can't remember what breed her dog is. He is small and white with one of those scotty dog mustaches. And he could swim, but he was freaked out becasue he thought he was jumping out onto the shore, so he was confused. My kayak was right in in front of my friend's so after he jumped out he saw me and came right to me. I just leaned over and pulled him out. I didn't have to dive in the lake. Which is good because that water wouldn't have been that fun to swim in.

----------


## Tombe

your such a lucky duck to be kayaking in such an incredible landscape. i decided to give up kayaking because there is hardly anywhere to do it where i live in australia. took up spearfishn instead.

----------


## Twoshadows

> your such a lucky duck to be kayaking in such an incredible landscape. i decided to give up kayaking because there is hardly anywhere to do it where i live in australia. took up spearfishn instead.



Yeah, kayaking is my favorite hobby now. I'm sorry you had to give it up. But spearfishing sounds very adventurous. Where do you do it...ocean...lake? What kinds of fish do you spear?


*Dream 1*:

It was *The End Of The World As We Knew It*. I don't remember details of what happened but just what I was thinking. I remember thinking that I had seen the signs. I had known this was coming. But it still took me by surprise. I was trying to take it all in and figure out how my life would be changed from this time forward.

*Dream 2:*

I was playing Hide and Seek with a group of people on a baseball field.

----------


## Brent

That is interesting. How often do you have these "End of the World" dreams?

----------


## BrentMatthews

Just for the sake of clarity, the last post was mine. I accidently logged into my old account.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That is interesting. How often do you have these "End of the World" dreams?



 Hey Brent... :smiley: 

I don't know. I do have them from time to time. I do think about it sometimes.

One of my most vivid dreams from my youth was an end of the world dream. There was a huge storm and everything was being destroyed. I hid in my friend's treehouse for what seemed like weeks or maybe months. Then I came out and I saw my dad and grandparents dressed in white like angels. That part was cool. Then I saw another version of that same grandpa but this one very very old and wrinkled. I looked back and forth between my angelic grandpa to my old grandpa. Something about it bothered me...a lot. I remember starting to cry and cry. I woke up crying. There seemed to be something meaningful about that dream, but I'm not sure exaclty what it is. My dad and grandparents have now passed on. I'm not sure what the "old grandpa" represents.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was walking down the road in my town. I looked up and suddenly saw a *polar bear* in the road. It was skinny and looked sickly. I knew that bears in that condition where the most dangerous. I was with Jeff. I told him to call 911. He did , but got a recording. I got really frustrated and kept saying, "This is so *stupid*--they have to be able to respond to an emergency *now."*

Finally, I borrowed a cell phone from a lady I knew and this time I got someone live. I told her about the bear. I ran to the street corner and saw it further down the road. I wa able to give good directions. Then the bear came running up the street towards me. I saw that there was a park full of children also right in front of me. I started to panic. The bear could kill or injure so many children in just a few minutes if it wanted to. I told the lady on the phone that we needed help _now_!

Then the bear ran right up to me and stopped. I quietly told the lady that the bear was now right in front of me. I told her which corner I was on. The bear sniffed me and then backed off a bit. At that point I saw about six police officers come onto the scene. The last thing I remember is seeing the bear laying on the ground. I don't know if they shot it to death or just tranquilized it.



*Dream 2:*

I only remember the end. This one started kind of like I was playing a video game, then I became part of the story.

I wa up on a high wooden tower. A *pirate* had been chasing me but had me cornered. He pulled up his gun and shot me. I remember falling back over the edge. I took some comfort that I would most likely be dead before I hit the ground.


*Dream 3:*

I was watching a performance my the high school orchestra. I was shocked to see that some of the girls were completely topless. I kept questioning how they were able to get away with that at a school function, especially one with so many kids in the audience.

----------


## Twoshadows

I never posted this set of pictures from my last kayaking trip. These are of a little coyote that seemed to follow us for a while on the bank. It was just really cool. So I took a lot of pictures.

 
 
 
 
 
 


.

----------


## BrentMatthews

Wow, those are excellent pictures. It looks alot like Utah.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, those are excellent pictures. It looks alot like Utah.



 
Well, it might as well be Utah. I think this exact spot is a mile or two from the Utah border. Most of the Lake is in Utah. The Antelope Canyon part is in AZ, but some of the other places I have posted pictures from are from the Utah side.

Yeah I love the "Utah look". I prefer it to the Southern AZ desert look. Although I have to admit I do love the saguaros.


Wow...and check out this really cool saguaro picture I found online. Somebody was in the right place at the right time. You gotta love when that happens.

----------


## Twoshadows

From yesterday, still haven't written them up.

Dream notes:

*Dream 1:*

Going to Moscow with Korin.

*Dream 2:*

Babysitting rich girl, new wardrobe, baking pumpkin cookiws, oven broken

*Dream 3:*

In room with girls that are weaving. Lucid. "You are in my lucid dream"




From today:


Notes:


*Dream 1:* reunion with Ed.


*Dream 2:* Neighborhood. Taking pictures, twins Cynthia and Shay


*Fragment 3 lucid fragment:* taking picture of the moon through the orange autum leaves on a tree. Became lucid. Was disappointed that these pictures would never turn out. Dream over. Duh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> 



Holy crap, that is _awesome_!  :Eek: 





...and yours are great as well/usual, TS.  ::wink::

----------


## ninja9578

That rainbow picture was gorgeous!  ::shock:: 

Here's one for you  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey O. Good to see you. Thanks.... :smiley: 


Ninja....Yay!....very cool!  ::D: 


*Dream notes.* 


*Mini LD*

Flying.


*Dream:*

Eating black widows. (not pleasant)

----------


## ninja9578

:Sad:   TwoShadows is away, I like reading her dreams.

Don't forget to post a pic of you from halloween  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

How do you know she is away?

Cheers

----------


## ninja9578

Because she usually posts here every day or every other day.  I didn't mean that she's away, just not on the forum, she's probably busy with pretty girl stuff.

What ya doing TS?  Stuff?  Pretty girl stuff?  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> What ya doing TS? Stuff? Pretty girl stuff?



Well, let's see...first I was at the spa...then I got my nails done...then I was shopping for dresses and super sexy shoes.


Okay, not really.


I could hardly call what I was doing "pretty girl stuff." But none of that above stuff is really my style anyway.



*Dreams:*


I was my character in *World of Warcraft*. I found out that you could Trick or Treat from any of the NPCs in Shat. I was excited because I figured I might finally be able to get a Sinister Sqashling for my main. But as soon as I was about to try, a bunch of Zombies wiped them all out. And I got mad because I would now have to wait and time is running out.



*Dream 2:*

I was with another person. We were both *super-hero strong*. We saw a guy beating up his girlfriend on a street corner. I ran and grabbed the guy's arm to stop him. He stopped without a struggle. My friend called the cops. Later in the police station they put him against the wall to see his height. I saw that he was over seven feet tall. I thanked him for not hitting me. He said something about the fact that I was so strong he knew he couldn't get away. I said that that doesn't stop some people form still hitting back.


I know I had a lot of other dreams. Maybe they'll come to me.

----------


## Keitorin

> I was my character in *World of Warcraft*. I found out that you could Trick or Treat from any of the NPCs in Shat. I was excited because I figured I might finally be able to get a Sinister Sqashling for my main. But as soon as I was about to try, a bunch of Zombies wiped them all out. And I got mad because I would now have to wait and time is running out.



WoW dream! I've only ever had one of those, and I don't play right now so no surprise.

I remember the annoyance when NPC(s) were wiped. Hated waiting for the respawn! What kind of event for Halloween is going on in WoW right now? I don't remember if I was ever on during the Halloween stuff, but I remember getting a turtle pet thing for the Valentine's Day once...last year?

----------


## Twoshadows

> WoW dream! I've only ever had one of those, and I don't play right now so no surprise.
> 
> I remember the annoyance when NPC(s) were wiped. Hated waiting for the respawn! What kind of event for Halloween is going on in WoW right now? I don't remember if I was ever on during the Halloween stuff, but I remember getting a turtle pet thing for the Valentine's Day once...last year?



Hey, that's cool that you've played. Aww...a turtle follower. Cool. 

I play on and off depending on time. It's taken me over a year to get to 70.

Yeah, I really enjoy the World Events. And this "*Hallow's End*" stuff has been really fun. There's a lot of things to do. You can *trick or treat* for items. One of the rarer drops is the *Sininter Squashing*- a follower. I've gotten him for one of my alts and a bank character. But I really want one for my main. It's just my kind of thing.




You can also take down the *Headless Horseman* at Scarlet Monastery. 

You can collect *masks* and be transformed by *wands* for Achievements which are new. And a bunch of other things.

The *Zombie* part of the dream came directly from things that were happening the night before. They are part of the *Scourge Invasion* as an event building up to the release of *Wrath of the Lich King*. By the fourth day the infection had spread so that almost everyone was turning into Zombies or being killed by Zombies including the person we needed to get a quest from in Shat, so we had to wait around for much longer than we wanted and it was a little frustrating. Anyway, it is no longer a big problem as a "cure" has now been found.


Haha...okay...enough WOW.




*Dreams:*


*Fragment:* 

I was guarding something/someone.


*Fragment 2:*

I was looking at this pannt which had been chopped down a bit. I knew it would grow back. It represented my love for someone. I don't remember details.


I can almost remember another dream. I got a flash of images, but they went away too quickly for me to get any grasp on them. Maybe they'll come to me later.

----------


## Adam

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey TS, how are you doing? I havn't been in here for so long! I have been soo busy recently I have not had any time for lucid dreaming at all!! Hope all is good with you  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey TS, how are you doing? I havn't been in here for so long! I have been soo busy recently I have not had any time for lucid dreaming at all!! Hope all is good with you



Hey Adam...thanks! It's good to see you.

Things are going well. I haven't been as focused recently on lucid dreaming, but I still try to keep my DJ up. By doing this I still get an occasional LD. And that's good.

Hope all is going well with you and all the things keeping you busy. Hope you stop by again.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:

*I got out of a bus. I was next to a dry riverbed. I saw an *old Navajo man* planting pumpkin seeds. I went to him and asked him questions. I found out that this was part of the *Colorado River*. In this section the water was piped, so the river bed was dry.

I looked around and saw a bunch of *small children* playing in the riverbed. As I watched them I suddenly saw water coming down the river, first slowly trickling in, but then building up to what looked like a flash flood. 

I watched in horror as the children started getting swept away.

I ran down to the water and jumped in and grabbed a child. I pulled her out. I saw an old Navajo woman sitting at a table next to the river. I gave the child to her knowing that the child was in good hands. I did this again and again, pulling the children out of the current. All the children were girls between the ages of two and four. Each time I placed them in the care of elderly Navajo women.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:

*I was driving in a car with a friend. I noticed we were by what I had thought was an old abandoned airport. I then looked up and saw an odd looking plane/jet fly in. At first I thought it was a kind of Stealth fighter because of the flat shape. It was also white in color. It flew and landed directly in front of where we had stopped the car. As we watched the plane started to transform. Its edges started bending up until it looked like a very large satelite dish. 

Then all of a sudden a huge beam of blue light shot out of it and into the sky. I recognized this as something bad...really bad. I knew we were all in for awful changes. I sped towards home. I could already see soldiers on all the street corners. I knew I had to get home. I had some things that were crucial for me to hide. One was a book. The other was a circular object that was also very important. 

I amazingly got by all the soldiers and the blocked streets. I rushed in my apartment. There was another girl there that was supposedly my roommmate. She was standing by our closet. I threw her the objects, and told her to hide them quickly in the closet because I knew the "bad police" were coming and would be looking for them. As soon as she went in the closet, the police crashed through the door. I tried to distract them. I noticed that our whole apartment was pink. We had lush pink carpet and velvet pink curtains. I tried to point these things out to the police to distract them. But they headed straight to the closet. The friend was still inside. The police were able to quickly locate the objects that I needed hidden.

At that point I ran out the door. I knew that I was now in trouble. I had been proven a rebel by owning those objects. I knew that they would now arrest me and take me to a concentration camp. I knew I had to run and get away fast.



*
Dream 2:*


I was camping for the night in a very dangerous area. The area was filled with bad guys and creatures that would kill me if they saw me. I was with Jeff and we hunkered down and hid.

At one poin in the night I woke up and saw the stars. They were all labeled with white names. One, though, had a blue name. I poineted that out to Jeff. He told me it was significant. I then said that name out loud. As soon as I did I was attacked by evil spirits. I couldn't see them, but they hit me with such force I felt crushed and paralyzed. I fell into Jeff. I was finally able to breath out the words, "Help me..." At which point Jeff cast the evil spirits out and I was finally able to move and breath again.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remembered one of the dreams night before last was one of those stupid *should-have-gotten-lucid* ones.

I don't remember details but in the dream I was thinking about how I have missed lucid opportunies in past dreams. At least twice in the dream I thought about this.......never once doing an RC.



*Dream 1:*

Somethign about being in this *big house* that was under construction. My Mom was there.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

What's going on TS, I've been looking forward to reading your dreams. Or have you gone walkabout again?

----------


## Twoshadows

> What's going on TS, I've been looking forward to reading your dreams. Or have you gone walkabout again?



Thank, Mr J- it's nice to be missed.

Life's been weird.

I have been dreaming a lot. Just haven't written any down. I had two LDs last week. Both short with me only remembering that I like to fly when lucid. And not even doing _that_ well. No thought of any more interesting or complicated tasks.

I have had a few more WoW dreams, like last night. Frustrating dream. Huge pulls, not remembering how to play my character, missing spells on my bar, being criticised for not playing well....blah blah blah....

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Haha, good to hear you're still around. Looking forward to some interesting reads  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Haha, good to hear you're still around. Looking forward to some interesting reads



Thank, mr J.

Here is last night's dream that I remember. I'm not sure how "interesting" this one is though.


*Dream:*

I had traveled somewhere and I was about to go home. I had this baby with me. I'm not sure if it was my own baby or someone had given her to me. We drove down the road and it was covered with snow. I started to slip around a bit. I noticed my friend Teresa in a car in front of me. I felt better knowing that if I went off the road she would be close. I waved and she waved back.

She pulled off to go to a gas station. I decided that I would fill up here to just so we could stay together.

I also went into the bathroom. I was able to go --surprisingly the bathroom was normal and not extremely and grossly dirty. But of couse my mind fixed that by letting the baby's pacifier fall in the toilet. I went to wash it off in the sink right next to the toilet. But before I could put it into the baby's mouth, it fell right back in to the toilet. I fished it out and again went to wash it. As fate would have it, it fell right back into the toilet. Right as I was about to start screaming with frustration, I looked at the baby. She was finding this delightfully funny. She gave a giggle and then to my surprise started talking. I looked at her in amazement. This baby was only a few weeks old, yet she was talking like a two year old. I knew this baby was special, and I looked forward to the future to see just how special it would be.

I went back outside to find that my friend had already left. I was disappointed becasue I really didn't want to drive along that icy, snowy highway all night long by myself. Then two ladies walked out of the gas station and got in my car. I realized that they were my friends and that they were coming with me. I couldn't believe that I have forgotten that they were with me. I felt better and took off driving.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Two dreams.* I think they might have been connected.

*One:*

I was a child. My dad looked like Pierce Brosnon. I had this ability to float. One of the games we liked to play was with me floating and my dad running and pulling me behind him in the air. It made me so happy, we did this over and over, and I remember us laughing.


*Two:*

I was not a child anymore. I suddenly remembered that I could float. Like I hadn't remembered that I had this ability and hadn't used it since childhood.

I stood in front of a mirror. I watched myself float. I was horizontal laying on my back. I slowly floated up to the ceiling.

I wondered why I hadn't done anything with this ability. This was a big deal to be able to do this. I tried to think of all the ways it would change my life now that I was aware of this. I would never have to be careful while hiking next to a big drop off. I could rock climb with ease. The possibiliteis were endless. The more I thought about it the more excited I became.

I then stood again in front of the mirror. I jumped up and did the "Trinity Matrix kick". I looked so cool. I did it again and again. It was so amazing and fascinating to watch.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remember a *fragment* about reaching into a closet and seeing a large funnel web from a spider. As I pulled my hand back out, it got caught in another web that had two spiders in it. One was a *black widow*. I could feel myself touching it. I tried to pull my hand away, but it was almost like I was being shocked and could not release. I felt a panic as I realized that I was still touching it. Still touching it. Still touching it......

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had several *lucid dreams* lately where I have been flying. I think I'm only partly lucid because all I can think of to do is fly (I'm not thinking fully like I do in real life or a really good LD).

I don't have very good memories of these dreams, only that something triggers lucidity and I RC by flying. I do remember in one dream I was flying oer a beach. In another dream I was flying to to top of this stone henge looking thing. In another I was flying down a street trying to go faster but not having much luck.

I feel like I have been flying so much lately that it seems like I should be able to do it in real life too. Like I'll be looking up at something and suddenly think how easy that should be to get to...how I can just imagine what it would feel like, look like, to fly right up to it. Things look so much closer, more tangible. It's neat and weird. I kind of like it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream from two nights ago:

I remember the dream starting out rather creepy. I was supposed to visit this little boy. The boy had this skeleton. Well, part of a skeleton. It was just the skull and the spine. It still had some skin on the bones. I saw it in my mind even though I hadn't gotten to where the boy was yet. The more I thought about the skeleton the more freaked out I became, almost to the point of panicking. The thought of having to be in the same room as that skeleton was absolutely horrifying. I didn't know how I could handle it, but yet it was something that I was going to _have_ to do.

At some point I became lucid.

I was in the room with the boy. I wanted to do something significant with my *lucid abilities*. I didn't want to just waste my dream flying and then hardly even remembering it. I wanted to try something--a new lucid skill. The idea of developing my lucid talents really appealed to me.

I looked around for something to give me an idea of what to try. I saw a piece of construction paper on the floor. As I picked it up I coudl see that it must have been one of the boy's art projects from school. It was in rough shape, crinkled with one corner ripped off.

I decided that I would *poke my finger through the paper*. Not ripping a hole through, but just magically sliding my finger through. I put my finger up to the paper and gently pushed. The paper just moved with my finger. I told myself that I could do this. That was was really good at developing lucid talents.

I tried again. This time my finger just slid though the paper. I pulled my finger out. It left a perfectly round hole. I concentrated on that hole and slowly I could see the edge of the circle come in and the circle became smaller until it was finally gone.

I was so impressed with myself. It just looked so cool. I had to do it again. So I stuck my finger through the paper again, pulling it out and then concentrating on making the hole go away. I did this at least five times.

I then looked at the ripped corner. I concentrated again. Slowly the paper stated growing, filling in the missing corner.

When that was finsihed I looked around for something else to mess with. On the floor next to the boy was another art project. This one was a very large figure of a person. It was also made out of paper and very crinkled up. I decided to use my lucid powers to flatten it. I concentrated, starting at the feet and flattened it. It was really cool to watch. When I was finished, it was complelty flat as it it had never been wadded up.

There is a trasition here.

I am outside again. I decide I need to complete a *Task*. The only one that comes to mind is DV's *follow the yellow brick road* one. I decided to go look for one. I was at the edge of a forest and I flew around looking. I flew for what seemed like a long time and finally I found a brick road. It was not yellow. Instead, it was red. I was tired at this point of looking for a yellow brick road, so I decided to just follow this red one. I was hoping to find something very interesting. I followed it into the woods. It went past trees and big boulders and up hills. But nothing unusual came into sight.

----------


## Twoshadows

Had some *B6*.
*
Dreams:*
*
Dream 1:*

We were on a *mountain top* involved with some sort of building project. Whatever it was that we were building was right on the edge I kept looking down that very long dropoff.



The next dreams I had after drifting into sleep after a *WBTB*. After each one I realized that I had the dream when I thought I was still wide awake.

*Dream 2:*

I was looking at a picture of a truck on a computer screen. I was trying to take a picture of it for some reason. Then I saw my friend *Ed* sitting next to the computer. I backed up so I could get him in the picture too.


*Dream 3:*

I was outside in my garden looking at my *roses*. On one of the rose bushes was on lone pink bud, just startig to open. I stepped closer and got a better look  and saw that it was covered with little *green aphids*. I started to knock them off.

*Dream 4:*

I was outside in my driveway. I suddenly noticed that all the neighborhood *cats*, including my own stopped moving. They all stood very still. I suddenly had a bad feeling. I remembered how animals could sense things like earthquakes. I tried to decide if it were better for me to stay where I was or to run back inside.


*Dream 5:*



I had a *fish tank*. I realized that I had started to clean it days ago and never finished. I had taken the fish out and laid them on the kitchen floor. I had been sprinkling water over them to keep them alive, but I had this awful feeling as I realized that I hadn't waterd them for at least a day. I looked at them closer and saw that some were dried up. Others were getting dry, but still moving a little. A few looked ok.

I grabbed the small fish tank which was empty except for wet gravel in the bottom. I started to fill it up. Once I did I saw some fish come out of the gravel that I had never taken out of the tank. One was a large white Oscar. I then started picking up all the fish and throwing them in the tank as fast as I could. I saw that some were really dead. The bigger fish started eating them.


*Dream 6 (Lucid):*

I was in a backyard I was with a boy who looked about 13 and two young women about 20 years old. I saw that they were tutoring the boy. I realized that this boy had superhero powers that he just learned about. The two women were also super and were helping him learn how to do all the things that he could do. I saw that they were about to teach him how to fly.

At this point I suddenly became lucid. I wanted to take off flying with the three of them. I already knew how to fly. I crouched down into almost a squat ready to spring up and fly into the air.

At that exact moment my stupid alarm went off.

In that split second that I was still in my dream, the sound startled me so much that I fell back onto my butt.

What a graceful ending to a lucid dream cut way too short 

I even had my goals all planned out....

----------


## Tpiskor615

I just got done reading your dream journal. You have some interesting dreams.
I look forward to reading more of them.

----------


## ninja9578

You read TS' entire dream journal?  ::shock::   Wow.

Aww, too bad you didn't find anything exciting on your red brick road.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I just got done reading your dream journal. You have some interesting dreams.
> I look forward to reading more of them.







> You read TS' entire dream journal?  Wow.
> 
> Aww, too bad you didn't find anything exciting on your red brick road.



I read this last night before I went to bed, but was too tired to respond.

*So I responded in my dream!*

What I wrote in my dream was very close to the following:


Wow...you read it all. I'm very impressed...and very flattered that you would spend the time doing so. I hope you got some inspiration from it.

Thank you, *Tpiskor615*!


And ninja...yeah, it was just the way it happens sometimes. At least I was able to find a brick road. Makes me feel like not a complete failure.

----------


## Green

I read the dream about you holding a baby in your hands and dropping the pacifier in the toilet several times.  I've noticed during my dreams that the scenes keep repeating and I felt like I was frustrated.  How strange!  Our dreams are like the same.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I read the dream about you holding a baby in your hands and dropping the pacifier in the toilet several times. I've noticed during my dreams that the scenes keep repeating and I felt like I was frustrated. How strange! Our dreams are like the same.



Hey Green!  :smiley: 

Yeah, that's always so frustrating when you brain keeps doing things like that to you. Maybe we'll start becoming lucid when that happens. We should think positive!  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a total lucid pig out session last night.

I don't remember how the dream even started. All I remember is becoming lucid at a table absolutely full of goodies. I decided to take full advantage of the situation. I started grabbing handful after handful and stuffing it into my mouth. I ate cake, cookies, pie, and my favorite-- a chocolate peanutbutter cheesecake.

I remember grabbing something off the plate of the person sitting next to me knowing that that person was a DC and didn't matter. 

Another thing I noticed was how much could fit into my mouth at once. I was almost able to "inhale" large pieces. Then when my mouth felt full I would just swallow it down. I don't actually remember chewing alot. The food mostly kind of slid down my throat. The flavor was there. I enjoyed everything.

I also remember grabbing a piece of a decorated cake. It was in the shape of a teddybear. I scooped off the head and inhaled it all in. It was a chocolate cake with very creamy--almost pudding like-- vanila creme frosting.


Man, it was all so good.


So yes, if you are curious, I'm still depriving myself very well in real life. 




I had other dreams I need to get to, but for now I'll just jot down some notes.
1: Best friend ignoring me.
2: College friends ignoring me
3: Cold Blooded living next door, beekeeping
4: At festival, kissing Oneironaut  :Oops: 

I'll fill these out later.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Kissing Oneironaut! Hmm hmm, that should be an interesting read. I'm a big reader of you two. And inhaling food sounds like a much more efficient way to eat but how were you _tasting_ everything? Could you just taste it all the way to your stomache?

----------


## ninja9578

I've had those lucid dreams where I just pigged out.  I always just slide food down my throat too, it's like where Scooby Do eats an entire sub in one gulp and you can see it go down his throat  ::D:   Hey, we don't have an eating emoticon  ::?:   ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm back. I have had a crazy last few weeks. I think things will be less busy now.  I have had some interesting dreams. I haven't written them down, but I remember some of the better ones and will get them down soon.

I had *two vampire dreams*. *Three short LDs*. *Two where I visit friends* that I have really wanted to see. And a *creepy one* last night. Seems like there was a *blackwidow dream* too that I am only getting vague glimpses of in my mind. Oh, and another one where I kissed *Oneironaut*. 

So, yes, I'm still having cool dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Welcome back, TS. Hope you had a Merry Christmas.  :smiley: 

I responded to your journal, over at MM, a little while ago.  ::wink::

----------


## ninja9578

I was wondering where the beautiful Twoshadows has been hiding.  Huh, I've had a recent spike in vampire dreams too  ::?:   I want to read about a dream where you're kissing me  ::morecrying:: 

Welcome back!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh, and another one where I kissed *Oneironaut*.



Ooh. I just noticed that that said _another_ dream where you kissed me. I thought you were just talking about the previous one. Nice.  ::kiss::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey O and Ninja.  :smiley: 

I'm doing good. Had a great, but busy Christmas.

I have so much catching up to do. I got a few typed up already. But not all.

Here's the start:


*The Vampire Dreams:*

*First:*

This was short and really uneventful, but it was cool because I was moving in with *Jasper and Alice Cullen* from Twilight. We had this really big yet very empty house. It was two stories. Each floor was one big square room. They were helping me move a few things in. And that's it really.




*Second:*

I was inside my old house and I suddenly saw *Angel* (vampire from Buffy). I was instantly attracted to him, yet part of me was afraid that he was evil (in the show sometimes he was good and sometimes evil). I decided to be cautious. I ran out of the room and grabbed the first weapon I could see, a knife. I knew that a metal knife wouldn't kill him. But I hoped that it might slow him down if I stabbed him just right.

I ran out to the backyard. Angel was already there standing in front of me. He looked so incredibly sexy that I decided to not run anymore. He smiled at me. I then looked down and saw that the knife I had was only a butter knife and not sharp at all.  I held it up to him and laughed. I said, "Look at the knife I was going to try to stop you with."

He chuckled a little than said, "Maybe you should give it a try." He then took off his shirt for me.

I walked up to him and placed the butter knife against his chest. He was very pale and muscular and had a small amount of dark hair on his upper chest. I paused as I was mesmerised by his incredible beauty. Then he chuckled again. I pressed the knife against him a little harder and said, "I could hurt you if I really wanted."

Then the next moment we are kissing . It was extrememly passionate. I felt dizzy. Then we are laying on the grass with him on top of me, still kissing. I was about to give in and let what ever was about to happen happen. But then a little voice in my head stated asking me how far was I actually willing to go.

Then I woke up.





*Creepy dream:*

I was standing with a large crowd of people. We were on a hill at night standing in front of a tall circular tower. There was a lot of excitemnet because a new star had appeared in the sky. There was a big telescope at the top of the tower. Everyone was waiting for a turn to see the new star through the telescope.

Suddenly I was up at the top of the tower. The room was dark and I was standing by the telescope. I thought I was all alone. It was so quiet after being with the large noisy group of people. 

Then suddenly I knew I wasn't alone. I knew who else was in the room with me. Maitreya....  I could feel an icy cold darkness creep down my spine. It grew in intensity until I snapped awake.


I'll get to the rest in a bit.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...

*Oneironaut* Dream:


I only remember a little fragment. I don't know if there was any more to the dream or not. I only remember standing in front of O . He was wearing a white sleeveless shirt. I could see the muscles in his arms and shoulders. I walked to him and lightly rubbed my hands up and down his arms to feel his muscles. Then I leanded in and very lightly brushed my lips against his. I did this slowly taking in the whole experience.


*Robot Butler* dream:

Like the one above, I don't remember how I got to this point in the dream. I was standing with RB and we were looking at this large fabric mural like thing that was hanging on a wall. It was very pretty, but it was all a monochromatic blue.

RB told me that we had the power to change it. He lifted his finger and pointed at the blue sun rising over the blue hill. As I watched the sun started changing colors until it was a beautiful bright orange. I told him that that was amazing. RB looked at me and told me that I had the power to do it too. All I had to do was to point my finger and focus and really *believe* that I could make the change. 

I decided to give it a try. I trusted RB and knew that if he said so, that I could do it too. I lifted my finger at another part of the mural that also showed a sun rise. I focused on the sun. Before my eyes I could see the color change from blue to a bright yellow.

I got real excited at this point. The next thing I know is that both of us are pointing and changing various parts of the mural. It was empowering and I was laughing.

----------


## Twoshadows

One of my *lucid dreams*:

Very short memory. All I remember is that I was lucid and flew around with *John Taylor* from *Duran Duran*. He was wearing a white sport jacket and white hat like I think he wore in their video Rio (or maybe that was Simon le Bon?) Anyway, I remember seeing his beautiful smile. 

I even found a picture that looks almost exactly like he did in the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Another Dream I had was about the band U2.

I had somehow gotten the privilege of having U2 come for a private concert.

I had invited a group of people I supposedly knew from my area. We were in a big room like a school gym. U2 staretd singing and it was really fun to listen to them.

Then they came out and started giving music lessons to those who were intereted. There was a guy and a black girl that wanted to learn to sing better. Then they put on a home video that they had filmed. it was funny becasue they had done their own effect sna had a dinosaur chasing them.

Then Bono came up to me. We talked for a few minutes. Then he pointed out a hole that I had in my sleeve. I told him that I had forgotten that it was there, that I had meant to sew it up. He laughed. I then hugged him and thanked him for coming--that I had had a great time.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *Robot Butler* dream:



So, I guess I will be flattered you had a dream about me... not jealous that I wasn't invited to the make-out-fest  :wink2: 

What a great dreaming holiday season  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> So, I guess I will be flattered you had a dream about me... not jealous that I wasn't invited to the make-out-fest 
> 
> What a great dreaming holiday season



Thanks.


Don't be jealous about missing the "make-out-fest". Anyone can make out, but can they paint with their minds? What a cool dream that was.


Still catching up on dreams...

*Lucid dream*

I was in a dream when I suddenly felt that dream-like feeling. I tested it by foating and found that I could indeed float. I floated to the door to go outside so I could fly. But before I went out I decided that my last few LDs hadn't been that tactile. I decided that when I grabbed that door knob that I would really feel it and notice how if felt in my hand. 

I reached out and expected the knob to be cool. I was a little disappointed to find that it was the same temperature as my hand and didn't really feel like anything in particular. 

I then had another idea. I remembered how when you rub something against you lips you can feel a lot more detail. So still holding the door knob I knelt down and leaned over and brought my lips to where the doorknob was supposed to be. I didn't feel anything so I leaned further. Still nothing. I pulled back to find that the knob was gone.

Since the door was already opened I flew outside to the street in front of my mom's house. I saw my friend Becky in the road. I landed by her. She was very happy about something and grabbed my shoulders. I remember really feeling that sensation. She told me something which I no longer remember.
Then I had an idea. I decided to ask her about the future (My dream self somehow thinks that if I ask a dream character the future there is more chance if it being true, I don't know why). So I asked her to predict something. She then said like "Pretty soon the planet Mars will be..... " [and she said something that didn't really make sense]. But the meaning to me was that something spectacular was about to happen concerning the planet Mars.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a few memorable dreams over the last week.

*Dream 1:*

I was with my *sister*. We were laughing and I noticed her hair was all long. I asked her about that. She told me that it was a wig. But that her real hair was starting to grow back since she has been off chemo. She pulled the wig off and I saw that her hair was about two inches long. 

We started to talk and laugh again and I was just amazed at how young and vibrant she looked. I told her I was so happy to see her like this again, that the last time I had seen her she was bedridden and could barely move and mostly just slept.



*Dream 2:*

I was with my *sister* again. It was Halloween and she was dressed in the Aayla Secure outfit that I had made a few years ago. I was amazed at how good she looked. She looked so fit and strong. I told her that I thought she looked so good and how glad I was that she had gotten better.



*My first experience with* *Sleep Paralysis*:

I was napping.

I suddenly thought I heard someone come in the house. I wasn't expecting anyone so I was somewhat alarmed. I was laying on my side facing away from my door. I wanted to turn over and see who it was. I could hear footsteps coming down the hallway toward my room. I found that no matter what I did I could not move. I felt quite panicked.

Finally I did wake up and realized that I had a fairly classic experience. At that point I thought it was cool and all.

----------


## ninja9578

Soo... did you dream that someone was coming towards your door or was there really someone there?  ::shock::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Soo... did you dream that someone was coming towards your door or was there really someone there?



No one was there. But it was so real. 

But it seems like a lot of people have the experience of Sleep Paralysis going along with the feeling of a scary presence nearby.


On a side note, later in the day I swear I heard the front door open and close, but when I checked nobody was around. It was kind of weird for both of those to happen on the same day.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

> *My first experience with Sleep Paralysis*:



Wow, you have such a big DJ and so many dream experiences and yet that was your first SP moment? Interesting.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, you have such a big DJ and so many dream experiences and yet that was your first SP moment? Interesting.



Yeah...I think it is because when I have WILDed in the past, I make sure I don't try to move until I'm sure I'm in the dream. I never wanted to go through SP and freak out and lose the LD.




I also had a really cool Lucid Dream last night where I did two of the MM tasks of the month.


*Lucid Dream:*

I was in this room with a friend. It looked like a bank. My friend went to stand in line. I walked to the back of the room to wait. On the way I slipped and fell on the floor. I sat there for a moment, then noticed that I was starting to spin. I found this strange and just let it happen.

I then became lucid. I jumped up and flew over the line of waiting people. In the next room I tried to remember the tasks. I remembered two. One was to *look at a clock*. I looked around the room and saw a digital clock sitting on a cluttered shelf. It said 7:42...or was it 7:34...no, it was 7:47. I really tried to focus and stablize it, but the clock was a blur of numbers that changed everytime I tried to focus. I remembered people saying that time changed, but I hadn't realized that it was quite this unstable. I wondered why that was.

I then remembered that I needed to use my *five senses*. I had already been *seeing and hearing* things, so I decided to focus on *"touch".* I reached out and felt the solidness of a rail in front of me.

I then decided to find something to *taste*. But before I had gone anywhere I realized that I had already been eating. I had a bowl of macaroni and cheese. I cold taste the cheesey flavor and feel the peices of partly chewed noodles in my mouth.

I decided to move on to *smell*.

I flew around and saw Jeff. I told him that I needed to find something to smell. I couldn't see anything that would have a smell to it. I then looked at him and asked, "Have you been working out? Maybe you'll smell sweaty?" But as I leaned toward him and couldn't smell anything.

I started flying out of the building. I then saw next to the door a styrofoam container of food that somone had brought back from a restaurant. I openind it and saw leftover green peppers. I knew that they would have a smell. I put my nose right to them and took a big whiff. I could smell a very faint pepper smell. I was disappointed that my dream nose wasn't better. As I pulled my nose back I realized that my nose had touched the peppers and that the peppers had little prickly throns on them and some of the thorns had stuck in my nose. They were painful to pull out. Jeff thought it was funny that I had let that happen, as if I should have known better than to put my nose up to peppers.

I followed Jeff into the parking lot. He got into a large white pickup truck. I started to get in too. Then I had an idea. I told him to just start driving and not to worry about what I was doing. I then rolled the window down and stood outside the truck and reached in and grabbed the handle above the window. As the truck started to move I was carried away, floating beside the truck. It was a wonderfully exhilerating feeling. I told myself that I would have to remember to try that again in future LD.

Jeff stopped the truck too soon and started talking to someone. I got back in the truck and waited. I saw a baseball glove on the seat. I *ran my fingers over* the soft leather, then picked it up to *smell* it. It had a faint leathery smell. I then started *touching* other parts of the car so I could say that I really did the task thoroughly.

My dream faded and I thought I had woken up. But then I forced myself to relax and drift back into the dream. 

I was now in a building with Marie. There was a bad guy we were having to get away from him. We locked outselves in a bathroom. I felt quite nervous. But then I told Marie that if it got too scary then I would just let myself wake up.
And that's all I remember.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Did you get the feeling that using all your senses made the dream more vivid?  Bummer that your sense of smell didn't come through on the food.  Kind of unexpected, since you  have so many great food dreams.  I always think of taste and smell as being so closely linked.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Yeah, I'm really interrested in the answer too. I posted this just so I get an e-mail when you respond... Your dreams are really interresting... I mean LDs.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Did you get the feeling that using all your senses made the dream more vivid? Bummer that your sense of smell didn't come through on the food. Kind of unexpected, since you have so many great food dreams. I always think of taste and smell as being so closely linked.



Yes, I definitley think that using my senses made the dream more realistic. I have made an effort in the past to make usre I use the sense of "touch" becasue that has always helped dreams seem more real and therefor more magic because they are less "dream-like", yet I'm doing all these fantastic things. But I have never tried using all in the same dream. I'm going to want to remember to do this more often.





> Yeah, I'm really interrested in the answer too. I posted this just so I get an e-mail when you respond... Your dreams are really interresting... I mean LDs.



Hi SleepyCookieDough-- Sorry I have been busy and that it took so long to say hi and welcome you to my dream journal. Thanks for reading my dreams. Hope all is going well with your dreaming too!

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm starting to have another reoccurring dream.

*Dream:*

I was in what was supposed to be my *sister*'s house. I went up this huge staricase to where her room was. To my surprise she wasn't in bed. She was standing up. She then turned around and jumped in bed. I was amazed at how strong and healthy she was. I sat down on the bed next to her. I noticed that her hair had grown in and that it was cute into a cute short sytle. I ran my fingers through her har and commented on how I loved her new haircut. I told her the last time I had seen her she was completely bedridden and was very sick and had no hair...and how wonderful it was to see her looking so well and healthy.

Then she showed me what she had been working on. She had started up her jewelry making again and had made a bracelet.




This dream was inspired by a real life conversation I had with my mom who had just come back from a visit with my sister. Apparently now that she is off her cancer medication, the tremors in her hands are getting better and she is going to start up her jewelry making again.

----------


## Robot_Butler

::hug:: 
It is good to hear she is going to be able to keep doing something she loves.  I'm sure I've mentioned, we have been going through a similar situation with my girlfriend's dad.  It sucks that the treatments which are supposed to help him are exactly what make him feel so sick.  It makes it hard to stay positive.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I hope that everything gets well with both of your relatives...  :smiley: 
And thanks for the welcom  :smiley:

----------


## deepsleep

Just like what sleepycookiedough said, I hope things get well for your relatives.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It is good to hear she is going to be able to keep doing something she loves. I'm sure I've mentioned, we have been going through a similar situation with my girlfriend's dad. It sucks that the treatments which are supposed to help him are exactly what make him feel so sick. It makes it hard to stay positive.







> I hope that everything gets well with both of your relatives... 
> And thanks for the welcom







> Just like what sleepycookiedough said, I hope things get well for your relatives.



Thanks, all of you, that means a lot. And I, too, hope all goes well with your girlfriend's dad, RB.


*Dream fragment:*

I watched as Barak Obama flew to the top of a tall circular tower with white pillars and started to speak out in a loud hypnotic voice, " I, Barak Hussein Obama, do solemnly swear...."

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had two boring fragments, but I need to get in the habit of posting my dreams again even if they are boring.

*Two Fragments:*

*1:*

I was rearranging my bedroom. The room was not my real room.

*2:*

I was watching a lady planting little plants around a tree. I was surprised because I thought it was still too cold to plant. But it got me all excited to go home and plant. I think the lady gave me a few to plant.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here are a few dreams that I'm behind on:

*Lucid fragment:*

I was laying in bed and looking over at my nightstand and watching this ver large *black widow spider*. It was about 6 inches long. I remember knowing that it was a dream and looking at it closely and thinking something like, "Wow...look at that detail. It's amazing that my mind can come up with that kind of detail. I couldn't draw that in real life--I wouldn't know exactly where to draw in the legs and the cephalothorax --so how can my mind create it so perfectly.

Then I saw two beetles walk across my nightstand. I wondered if the spider would try to catch them. As soon as I thought this the black widow pounced on one of them and started to suck it dry.

I must have been quite lucid or else I would have felt quite creeped out by all of this.


*Fragmant 2:*

I had another fragment where I was talking to a member of a band that I was going to go listen to. He told me their band was called French Sized Babies. How weird is that?


*Dream:*

In another dream I was in a raft on a river and these kids had somehow fallen into the river. I was trying to lean over and pull them out, but they were passing me too fast.


*Dream:*

Um...another Oneironaut dream. I guess my dreamself can't stay away. It was very nice. I'd like to explain just how nice it was in detail, but I'm really too embarrrassed to.



By the way, I'm going to be in Phoenix for the rest of the week.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yay!  The black widow dreamsign finally delivered.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay! The black widow dreamsign finally delivered.



Yeah, I guess it did. Cool.... :smiley: 



*Dream:*

I was in the White House. *Obama* comes up to me and starts chatting with me in a friendly way. I suddenly wonder if he knows that I didn't vote for him. He then asks me if I will help him with a project. I'm curious so I agree.

Then we are looking out of a window and I see a man from my town running around playing football with his two teenage sons. Obama mentions to me that this man has controversial potitical involvements. I already knew this. Obama asked me why I hadn't called the police and had him turned in. I told him that this was a good man and a good father, that I could never do such a thing. I felt it was very hypocritical for Obama to want a man like this punished. 

Then Obama sits down at a desk by me and starts showing me what he wanted my help with. He needed me to make the invitations for a big upcoming political event. He was about to leave me to work on them, when I realized that I had no information. I stopped him and told him that he needed to tell me what the invitations were to say.

He told me to make them small and one-sided--like a business card. That the top line would say, "*Strange Enigmatic Epic Star*" The next line was "*May 14*" [or possibly May 24th] And then the third line had the location listed. 

After I had written this all down Obama started to walk away again. But I called him back and said, "_What is that_? What is all that about the _star_? It makes no sense."

He then looked at me and asked slowly, "Doesn't it...? You'll figure it out...in time."

I then asked, "But what about the people you send the invitations to--how will they know what that's all about?"

He answered, "Oh, by then they'll know." And then he walked away.

I sat down and started sketching out ideas for how I wanted to make the invitations. While I was doing it *Hillary Clinton* stopped at my desk and stared watching me. She asked what I was doing. I explained that these were invitaions for the futrue political event.

She looked at me with a strange expression and asked, " But that is still so far away. Why would he be doing this already?"

I answered, "I don't know, but he made it clear that he wanted these all printed up as soon as possible."

----------


## ollei

> He told me to make them small and one-sided--like a business card. That the top line would say, "*Strange Enigmatic Epic Star*" The next line was "*May 14*" [or possibly May 24th] And then the third line had the location listed. 
> 
> After I had written this all down Obama started to walk away again. But I called him back and said, "_What is that_? What is all that about the _star_? It makes no sense."
> 
> He then looked at me and asked slowly, "Doesn't it...? You'll figure it out...in time."
> 
> I then asked, "But what about the people you send the invitations to--how will they know what that's all about?"
> 
> He answered, "Oh, by then they'll know." And then he walked away.




I knew he was up to something  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

How mysteriously prophetic.  Lets try to remember this dream when May rolls around.  I bet we can find some obscure event to link it to and crown you the new Nostradamus  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I knew he was up to something



Hey ollei, welcome to my DJ!





> How mysteriously prophetic. Lets try to remember this dream when May rolls around. I bet we can find some obscure event to link it to and crown you the new Nostradamus



Yes, it felt a little mysterious. And yep, at least me have a date to watch... ::D: 



*Dream:*

I was eating *cookie dough*. It was *oatmeal chocolate chip*. Oh. My. Gosh. Yum. I knew I wasn't suppose to be eating it, but I did it anyway. Bad bad me.....  ::evil:: 

If there is any cookie I'm craving right now, it's oatmeal chocolate chip. Oh, and we can add *macadamias* and *white chocolate chunks* too.

Sigh.....

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oatmeal cookies are the best!  I prefer rasins to chocolate chips.  I've never liked chocolate chips for some reason.

You can probably make healthy-style oatmeal cookies, can't you?  With some appleasauce and avocado instead of sugar and butter?

----------


## ninja9578

> I was eating *cookie dough*. It was *oatmeal chocolate chip*. Oh. My. Gosh. Yum. I knew I wasn't suppose to be eating it, but I did it anyway. Bad bad me.....



Bad girl, you should be spanked  ::D: 

raw cookie dough sounds good right now  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

I used to love eating cookie dough when i was really small. Yum is right.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I had a dream in which I was eating a small mountain of cookie dough... I could still feal the taste when I woke up.   ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oatmeal cookies are the best! I prefer rasins to chocolate chips. I've never liked chocolate chips for some reason.
> 
> You can probably make healthy-style oatmeal cookies, can't you? With some appleasauce and avocado instead of sugar and butter?



Yes, there are healthy recipes, and I know exactly how I'm going to make them when I start eating that way again.






> Bad girl, you should be spanked 
> 
> raw cookie dough sounds good right now



It took me two days after this dream to stop craving them. I'm doing okay now.






> I used to love eating cookie dough when i was really small. Yum is right.



Hi Man of Shred. Welcome to my Dream Journal.... :smiley: 

 Edit: Holy Cow, that's you, Ranma--that name threw me off. Somehow I missed seeing your signature when I went through and clicked on the multi quote bars.

So I'm going to change the above to "Welcome _back_ to my DJ". I've missed having you around.

(looking back, I have no idea how I missed seeing your sig the first time....)






> I had a dream in which I was eating a small mountain of cookie dough... I could still feal the taste when I woke up.



It's amazing how real things can taste in dreams. I've also noticed how things can linger when you start to wake. It's fascinating.



*Last night's Dreams:*

A jumbled mess....

Something about holding a green frog, 

being in an airport and watching jets land and then driving past the jets,

being at a school for some special event involving dodgeball and an academic competition, 

looking in a fridge and trying to find something I could eat, 

being in the back of a car with all these little kids and trying to get them seatbelted in, 

being in my backyard in my childhood home.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> looking in a fridge and trying to find something I could eat



This is a great metaphor for my life in general  ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

> This is a great metaphor for my life in general



Funny....And for me this seems to be a very literal event.


*Creepy dream:

*I was talking to someone about these houses in *California*. These really nice big houses were being sold for not a lot of money. It was this certain agency that was in charge of these sales. I decided to look into it because it seemed like a good deal. But after some research I found that the reason these houses were a good deal was that the people buying the houses would tell them what they were looking for in a house, then a house was found for them. The deal would be closed, and _then_ the person would find out where the house was located and what it looked like etc. And if you didn't like it you couldn't back out of the deal. I decided I was no longer interested.

But later I was in one of the houses. The family of my *childhood best friend* had bought one.  My best friend was there and still a teenager. I started walking around the house. It was very large and very nice. I noticed that there were several kitchens. I felt envous that there was so much room. It was so spacious and furnished so elegantly. My friend showed me her room. We had to walk to the back of the house through several kitchens and family rooms to get to the hallway where the bedrooms were. I suddenly realized that the strange floorplan was probably the reason the house was part of this sale program. But her room was very cool and had several levels with her bed being in a loft area. Again I felt envious.

Later we walked out the back and onto their huge deck. The deck overlooked some arbors and a porch beneith, and behind that was a large sloping field and then a mountain covered with pine trees. Again I felt jealous that they had such a beautiful view and that their yard backed against the mountains.

We were getting ready to leave and go somewhere. I was still out in the backyard. I suddenly needed to go to the bathroom. I saw next to their pool a set of porable bathrooms (the blue kind). I went to use one. But the door was half was up and very tiny. I climbed up and squeezed in the best I could. I went to the bathoom. 

I came out and looked up again at the mountains. I could see a grey line coming from the top of the mountain. I wondered what that was. I kept looking and saw it gleam in the sunlight. I realized that it was a stream. Yet again I felt envious that they had a view of a stream. I watched the stream for a moment and noticed that several more grey lones were coming down from the top of the mountain. I suddenly realized that this was not right. The streams widened. I realized that I was seeing a *flood* of sorts. I notced that behind the field were more houses. I could see kids on their deck also looking up at the water coming down from the mountain. I suddenly had this panicked feeling as I saw that the water was coming right for them. At that moment the whole mountain began to give way and slide toward those houses. The kids saw it and ran into their house. The wall of mud and trees slid into their home. I knew it wouldn't hold. I was about to see that house full of kids be swept away right before my eyes.

I started screaming to my friend, "The kids...the kids...". I looked and saw my friend was no longer next to me but had ran to the upper end of the field right where the mudslide was heading. I screamed at her to come back. But it was too late. I saw the mud overtake her.

I also realized at that moment that I had just seconds before the mudslide got to this house. I ran inside screaming, "Flood...Flood". There was already a huge rumbling noise. I wasn't sure the parents even heard me but they came running up from the basement area. I ran out the front door. Wondering if I could somehow get away.

The mud was already sliding past the left of the house. I saw my friend. She had managed to get on a purple tarp and stay on top of the mud. She was riding it down. I was so thankful to see that. I started to run to my right. I knew that there was more mud behind the house that would start sweeping it away at any moment.

The last thing I remember is looking back and seeing the mud mixed with trees about to slam into me.




I started to come to. I knew I had been in an accident, that I had been unconsious for a long time.

I could hear voices around me. I tried to make sense of it my I couldn't understand anything. Then finally I was able to pick out certain words....."*Israel*"....."*Middle East*"....."*peace*".

I had no idea where I was or what had been happening. I started to sit up.

As soon as I did a person that I didn't know came running up to me. He was thrilled to see that I was awake finally. He was bursting with joy, and started to say excitedly, "He's come....He's come! He's brought peace!"

He took me by the hand and took me to this place where I saw a huge pillar of light. In the pillar I saw a man dressed in glowing white.

I suddenly felt this great joy come over me. Jesus had come. This was it. The Second Coming of Christ.

But as soon as it came, the feeling left. It was replaced by complete revulsion. Something was wrong. This was _not_ my Savior. It was a fraud. I suddenly realized that I was looking right at the Antichrist.

At that moment I woke up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

What a loaded dream.  At first, I was thinking how the mudslide and flood was symbolic of people getting in over their heads in California real estate.  Drowning in their mortgages.  The end, however, brought some all new symbolism to the dream.  The biblical flood mythology and apocalypse/ possible afterlife storyline.  Man, your mind must have been on fire last night  ::D:   Great dream!

----------


## EmilySian

wow that is quite a packed dream!

----------


## Twoshadows

> What a loaded dream. At first, I was thinking how the mudslide and flood was symbolic of people getting in over their heads in California real estate. Drowning in their mortgages. The end, however, brought some all new symbolism to the dream. The biblical flood mythology and apocalypse/ possible afterlife storyline. Man, your mind must have been on fire last night  Great dream!







> wow that is quite a packed dream!



Thanks for reading all that, guys. Dreams like that are kind of stressful at the time, but they are quite fun to ponder over afterwards.


*Dream:*

I had another dream that my sister who has cancer was getting well, and I was so happy. She was going to make a bracelet for me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

All I remember now is being at someone's house. These *dinosaurs* had been created (like Jurassic Park) and had gotten loose. One had gotten in the house and I remember trying to get away (I remember it reminded me of a wolf). Then we were outside walking through this forest trying to get to somewhere safe, and I knew that dinosaurs could jump out at us at any moment.



And it's time for some more pictures. I don't spend as much time outdoor s in the winter, so I end up with fewer pictures. But the worst of winter is behind us, so I'll be out more...and threfor more pictures.
Here are two from an extra beautiful sunrise.

Facing East:

Facing west with the moon setting:

And a few days ago I noticed my first crocuses are blooming. Yay!

----------


## ninja9578

Gorgeous TS

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gorgeous TS



Thanks, ninja.  :smiley: 




*Dream 1:

*I was riding my *bike* on some busy streets in Southern CA. I couldn't tell what the traffic was doing and I felt stressed. I stopped at the bike shop and saw a guy that was supposed to be my biking partner. We were about to start riding again, but he noticed that he was out of water. I searched through my pack trying to find a bottle of water that I hadn't opened up yet. But all I could find were used bottles which he didn't want.

*Dream 2:*

I was cooking* potatoes* in this new *pot*. It had spaces between the layers of metal which helped hold in the heat. Roger was there, and he told me that the pot could keep the potatoes hot for hours after you took them off the stove.



I know I had more dreams. Maybe they'll come to me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I can't wait for the weather to be nice enough to ride my bike again.  

That sunrise photo is very inspiring.  Almost inspiring enough to make me wake up an hour earlier.  Almost.

----------


## BrentMatthews

That is an interesting dream, TS. I have recently had some similar-ish dreams. I will post them on my journal sometime.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I can't wait for the weather to be nice enough to ride my bike again. 
> 
> That sunrise photo is very inspiring. Almost inspiring enough to make me wake up an hour earlier. Almost.



i know I can't wait for the nice weather either. Today was actually pretty nice.





> That is an interesting dream, TS. I have recently had some similar-ish dreams. I will post them on my journal sometime.



Hey, BrentMatthews. Good to see you around.  :smiley: 

Which dream? The flood/antichrist one?


Dreams:

I just now remembered two dreams I had last night.


*Dream 1:*

It was like I was a character in World of Warcraft. I was climbing a tall wooden tower. As I got to the top I kind of jumped and landed on the far side of the platform. As I landed I knew that I had landed too off center. I felt the tower start to tip and fall.

I guess I was okay after I landed. And I remember thinking that I had made that mistake several times before. And how I really needed to learn to stay in the center.


*Dream 2:*

I was at the top of this mountain. I think I had ridden my bike to the top. There was a lodge and another person was with me. I suddenly wanted to run. I asked the other person to run with me. It felt so good to run. I noticed how I could sprint and not feel tired. It was wonderful. I then realized that I could jump really well too. I then kept jumping to the tops of these boulders and balancing on the tops. I was so glad that all my working out was really helping my performance.

----------


## akroma

_my upper left bicuspid was cracked and loose. I pulled a piece of the tooth out of my mouth, thinking, "I can't believe this is happening!" Then I thought, "That's it ! I don't believe this is happening. This must be a dream. This always happens in my dreams."_


This is the main relaity check for me. Its quite disturbing lol  :tongue2:  

XxX Keep Dreaming XxX

----------


## Man of Shred

sorry to startle you TS. I guess a lot of people have had a rough time adjusting to my name change. keep on getting lucid!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Amazing pics, as usual, TS. I love the second one, and the cloudy haze around the moon.

----------


## BrentMatthews

I was talking about the one with anti-christ. Seemed very spooky. I haven't really kept up with my Journal (classes and work take up most of my time), but it is good to be back.

----------


## Twoshadows

> _my upper left bicuspid was cracked and loose. I pulled a piece of the tooth out of my mouth, thinking, "I can't believe this is happening!" Then I thought, "That's it ! I don't believe this is happening. This must be a dream. This always happens in my dreams."_
> 
> 
> This is the main relaity check for me. Its quite disturbing lol  
> 
> XxX Keep Dreaming XxX



Hi akroma. Interesting that you have the same dream sign. Yeah, it is always stressful and unpleasant. But actually I haven't had that one for quite a while now. I don't know if that is good or bad.






> sorry to startle you TS. I guess a lot of people have had a rough time adjusting to my name change. keep on getting lucid!



Hey again  :smiley: . I'm getting used to it now.

And thanks, you are welcome here any time!






> Amazing pics, as usual, TS. I love the second one, and the cloudy haze around the moon.



Thanks O, that was one of the prettiest sunrises I have ever seen. I'm just glad I was awake for it and had my camera nearby.





> I was talking about the one with anti-christ. Seemed very spooky. I haven't really kept up with my Journal (classes and work take up most of my time), but it is good to be back.



Yeah that one was really creepy.

Well, I'm glad that you had time to come by again. Good luck with your classes and work and stuff. Maybe you can try doing your journal once a week or something like that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had a ton of dreams in the last two days, including *two DV Member dreams.
*
Dreams from two nights ago:

*
Dream 1:*

There was a threat of *nuclear bombs* that were going to be dropped in certain areas on a certain date. i don't remember the month the but day was a 22nd. I took the threat seriously and tried to prepare a place in my basement that I could be safe during the ubsafe period of the fallout. I gathered food and other things to the basement area.

I was really surprised that no one else seemed ot take the threat seriously at all, and they all went about their lives as if nothing cold ever happen to them.

I finally went down alone to my basement. I knew that I could expect the nuclear bombs at any moment. I suddenly realized that in all my preparation, I had forgotten to store any water. I paniced for a moment, then saw that I did have one case of 24 16 oz bottle of water. i hoped that would alst me for a while.


*Dream 2:*

I was touring someone's house where they had decorated it so beautiful. One room was decorated for Christmas. It was as pretty as any picture I had seen in any magazine. The lady that own the house told me that *Raklet* had done the mural part of it. And that if I was interested that I could get ahold of him and he would paint one for me too.

So I did get ahold of him. I was amazed at how little he charged for his work. But then I got a little worried aobut what the shipping costs of the painted drywall would be.


*Dream 3:*

I was in a lake. Other people were on *kayaks* and were racing. I was sad that I didn't have my kayak. But one of the girls said that I could help her race by swimming along side her kayak and push it along. I found that I was a very strong swimmer and had a lot of stregnth to push it forward.


*Dream 4:*

It was *Halloween* and I was at my house in LA where I grew up. I had put out a lot of cool decorations. My good freinds, the Johnsons came by. They told me that they would vote for my house. Apparently the Newspaper was having a contest and giving out an award for the best decorated house. I thanked them. Then I realized that I had forgotten to put on the spooky music. I ran to go find it.


Dream 5:

I was with my friend Christine. She was painting her house. One her walls she was painting native american figures like kokopeli. The wall was an orange color and she was using red paint to paint the figures on.


*Dream 6:*

I had been talking with some Navajo ladies in an apartment. I then went outside to dump some *water* out of a big pot that I had. As I started to pour it out I realized that there was more water in the pot than I had thought. It poured out all over my shoes and ran on the sidewalk. I then noticed that all the grass was soaking anyway. I saw a hill behind the apartments that had become very muddy. I saw a group of kids sliding down the mud. I knew that there had once been grass on the hill. I was pretty sure that after the kids were done sliding that only dirt and mud would be left.

*Dream 7:*

I was with a group of ladies around a campfire. Lena was there. The Leah came to me and asked if she could borrow my camera to take some pictures. I gave it to her, then realized that the battery was almost dead. I apologised that she might only be able to take a few pictures before it died completely.


*Dream 8:*

I was at some kind of meeting. A *panel* had been put together to answer question. I looked at he panel. It was made up of all *young men*. They were holding books that I had read. I was interested to see what the discussion would be about. Two of the ment stood out to me. One was a nice looking blond guy with very pretty blue eyes. The other was a black guy with light brown skin and nice lips.


*Dream 9:*

I was in a *classroom* setting. The teacher was a black man who looked a little like Obama. There was some kind of *contest* to see who could keep moving and active the longest (like jogging in place etc). The winner would get $20. I todl the teacher that I hoped he was prepared to stay for a long time.


*Dream 10:*

I was taking pictures of these *cats* that supposedly belonged to me. They were on the front porch sitting on the lawn chairs. I noticed that one of the cats gleamed *red* in the sunlight. I was surprised thet I had never noticed that his fur had red in it before.



*
Last Night's Dreams:*

Dream 1:

I was in this old shopping mall place that was on teh reservation. I went onto a few shops and saw some Navajo ladies selling jewelry and western gear.

Then later the shopping mall transformed into a school.  I was back in high school. It was my first day at the new school. I tried to find my way though the difference halls to my classes. My first period class was Math. My second class, to my horror, was chess. I saw that it was taught by the principal. I wondered how I ever got myself signed up for a class like this. I was terrible at strategy games. I didn't even remember how to play chess. I was sure that the class would be full of brainy kids who had played chess every day since they were 5 year old. That class would be a nightmare for me. I wondered if I would be able to get it changed.

But first I would have to find my math class. I knew it was in Valliance Hall. But I couldn't find it. I saw another girl walking down the hallway. I asked if she would help me find my class. We looked at my schedule. I found it hard to read. Nothing would come into focus. Finally we found the room number and she pointed the way out to me.

I sat down in my math class. The teacher had been passing out easter cookies to the students. I didn't take any becasue I haven't been eating sugar. The teacher was a blond lady and looked very nice. She then passed out a page of math for us to do. The first problem looked something like this:

                 18,455
 -  1,44Y     Solve for Y


And I remember thinking, "Oh, Crap, it's been too long since I have done math like this. Why do teachers do this? Why can't she just teach us how to do it first, and _then_ we can do a worksheet?"

I finally woke up and felt the hugest relief I have felt in a long time that this was just a dream.


*Dream 2:*

I was with a really big group of people made up of *friends and extended family*. We were in a hotel (that later morphed into a large house). Someone had a dog with them. It had pooped oin the carpet. Cousin Justin cleaned it up, then said hi to me.

Later I was trying to find a bathroom because I had to go to the bathroom. I found one. It was they type that had two doors. I locked the one on the hallway, but the door that went to a bedroom was difficult to lock. I tried several times then gave up. I walked out into the hallway again. I saw Angela and hugged her. Then I saw Maddy and told her that I needed to shower and I couldn't lock the door. She didn't seem to be able to help me. I finally decided that I was just going to change into my bathing suit without the door locked. My bathing suit was a one piece and I slipped it partway up over my hips. Then as I looked at my body and saw how fit I was I decided it didn't matter if the door was locked. In fact I looked so good that I was just going to forget pulling it up the rest of the way.

Later (and I think I was back to being fully dressed by now)  I was walking through all these rooms that were filled with people. I was ready to find a place to be alone. I couldn't find anywhere to go. I then saw *Ninja* at a computer. I went to see what he was doing. He was listening to The Moody Blues. I sat down a listen to a few songs with him.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally had a "vampire sucking my blood" dream last night!   

I actually had *two vampire dreams* last night.


*Dream 1:*

I was with *the Cullens* (*vampire* family from Twilight) and I was helping them move. I was in Esme's room trying to pack the things from her dresser. Later I was just talking to the others. This was kind of an uneventful dream, But hey, it had vampires in it!


*Dream 2:*

I only remember the end of this dream. It seems I was with a group of people that had been hunting down and killing *vampires* (though I don't remember any of that).

I ended up on some old stone balcony. I suddenly realized that I was not alone. I saw a vampire that I knew was very old, yet he looked very young and handsome. He reminded me a little of Carlisle Cullen, but he had dark hair. He approached me slowly and started talking calmly about the recent deaths of his family members. I knew I was in trouble, but for some reason I didn't care. He was so attractive, I just stood there mesmerized.

He walked until he stood right before me. Then slowly and deliberately he took my hands in his, and one at a time took my pinky fingers to his mouth where his slit them with his sharp canine teeth. I felt the pain, yet I felt distant to it.

Then he put both of my pinkies in his mouth and started to suck my blood. At one point I remember starting to feel dizzy and faint and thinking, "Wow, I'm really going to die. This is what it feels like to lose too much blood....."

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oh, shoot.  I just remembered, I had a great dream about you over the weekend.  I was out of town, so I forgot to write it up.  I will look it up in my bedside journal tonight, and post it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, shoot. I just remembered, I had a great dream about you over the weekend. I was out of town, so I forgot to write it up. I will look it up in my bedside journal tonight, and post it.



Very cool. I would love to read about it. And I hope to have another dream with you in it soon, especially if it would be as cool as the one I had where we were flying in the wind. Loved that dream.

On a side note, as of this very moment this DJ had 66,666 views...it's feeling a little evil right now I guess.

----------


## BrentMatthews

TS, where was that picture in your sig taken? Arizona? What a nice area to kayak in.

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS, where was that picture in your sig taken? Arizona? What a nice area to kayak in.



Yeah, it's Arizona. Lake Powell. One of the most beautiful places in the world. And, yes, it's an incredible place to explore in a kayak.

If you haven't seen the other pictures I took, just flip through my DJ between May and October of 2008. I posted probably way too many pictures of my trips on the Lake.

And I found a little clip showing more of the Lake for anyone who is not familiar with it. It's one of those places that if you haven't ever been there, you need to go.

http://www.utah.com/nationalsites/glen_canyon.htm

Haha...I'm like a commercial for the place... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

And about the dream last night....

I wanted to add that I think I know where the cutting my pinky part came from.

Last evening I cut the pad of my thumb, so the image of a bleeding cut and the accompanying pain were fresh in my mind. 

It just wasn't quite as sensual in real life as it was in my dream.

Yay dreams......

----------


## ninja9578

I always wondered, are any of the people in your signature you?  Or were you the one who took the picture?  The girl in the red kayak looks like you.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I always wondered, are any of the people in your signature you? Or were you the one who took the picture? The girl in the red kayak looks like you.



No, I'm not in any of the pictures because I am the one who is taking them. I really need to get in some pictures. I am hoping that the weather is nice enough that I can start kayaking again in March. Of course the water won't be warm enough to swim until about June. But you can kayak without getting wet. In fact, the weather has been great this week. If my kayaking buddies were around I'd be out this week.  But they'll be around in March.  So we'll be out soon enough.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:

*I was hanging out with *Pancaka*. I have no idea why, but Pancaka went outside and found a blue plastic swimming pool and brought it into his house. I followed him in and we set it on the floor and I think we were going to fill it with water, but then I stopped him and said to him, "You know, it feels really weird to call you 'pancaka' in real life. Everyone is going to think that is pretty strange. What's your real name.?"

And he says to me, "Well there is a reason I go by Pancaka."

I asked, "What is that?"

And he said, "Well...my real name..... I don't really like it."

I asked, "Can you tell me anyway?"

And Pancaka looked down and then from side to side and then mumbled something that sounded like "Ronald".

I asked "Is that your name?  Ronald?"

He shook his head and quietly said his name again. This time I heard it clearly as he said, "Reinhold"

I told him that Reinhold wasn't a bad name, just a little more unusual.


I have two more dreams that I will post later when I have more time.

Notes:  Video, baseball, myself, swimsuit
           Jim, Sister, TV, doll

----------


## Twoshadows

Another dream from yesterday:


*Dream 2:*

It was actually another DV member dream.

I was on either DV or MM when I noticed a post by *Walms*. In his post he posted a video of myself. Of course it seemed totally okay that a DV/MM member that I didn't even know posted a video of me. In the video I was at a baseball statium. I saw myself catch a ball that had come to me. After I had caught it I threw it right back out onto the field. I noticed with surprise at how strong I was. My shoulders were really muscular. I could see the ridges of muscle as I moved my arm. I thought, "Wow, when did I get so ripped?" It was really kind of cool.

Then there was a second video of myself on a trampoline. Again I was completely cut. I watched in fascination how my muscles rippled as I moved. Then I noticed that I was wearing the swimsuit from the previous night's dream. I saw how it was starting to fall off my shoulders, and I was suddenly really nervous that it was about to fall down and expose me. Sure enough, it got to the point where things were showing that I wasn't comfortable with. I tried to get the video off, but I realized that I couldn't edit it because I hadn't posted it. I decided to PM *Walms* and have him remove that one before anyone else noticed it

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had boring dreams that I don't remember that well. 

*Dream 1:*

Something about being somewhere and waiting for a parade. Another person and I had been looking through a catalog that went with the parade and looking at the different things we could buy.

Then it was like we missed it. Or mostly. We walked to where the parade was supposed to be and all we saw where lines of trucks and buses. They were supposed to be part of the parade, I guess, but there was nothing worth looking at--except for maybe the pickup truck with the bronze statue of an elephant in the back. We also missed the chance to buy things from the catalog.


*Dream 2:*

I was at a school. The kids were doing some kind of performance with music. It was all informal, and kind of crazy. But I made sure to praise the kids for thier efforts.

----------


## panta-rei

I'm glad you're having Member dreams more often!  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm glad you're having Member dreams more often!



Hi Delphinus, thanks for visiting my DJ.  :smiley:  The people who I dream about are mostly the ones who visit my DJ, so I could be dreaming about you next. And I've seen your picture (you're the one with the pretty eyes and pretty mouth, aren't you?.... ::D: ), so that always helps, too.


*Dreams:*


Watching the Dow jones reminds me of a dream I had two or three nights ago.

*Dream:*

I was on a website that displayed the *Dow Jones* and updated the numbers every few seconds. I watched as the numbers started going down. Every time it updated it would be significantly lower. Finally the numbers were just plummeting. And finally it reached the bottom. At that exact moment everything just froze.


*Last night's dream:*

I was travelling with my mom and sister to see my other *sister* who has cancer. We were getting close to their house when I saw my sister. She was outside walking. I was amazed that she could walk because the last time I had seen her she was completely bedridden. We parked the car and all ran to her. We hugged and laughed. I noticed that her hair had grown in significantly.

Later I was playing with her daughters. I don't remember all the details

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

All I remember from last night is a fragment where some guy is communicating with me telepathically, and asking me if I can hear him. I answer back in my moind that I can. And then he starts telling me something that is very important. But I no longer remember what that was.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> then he starts telling me something that is very important. But I no longer remember what that was.



 ::roll::  I hate that.  I wonder if all these "forgotten messages" are even real.  Do we really forget them?  Or were they never there to begin with?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I hate that. I wonder if all these "forgotten messages" are even real. Do we really forget them? Or were they never there to begin with?



Exactly. Very frustrating. 

Maybe it really was a telepathic message telling me something vitally important for my life and future. 

And then I go and forget it.... :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Last time I had that happen, I spent all day trying to remember the important message.  It turned out to be a nonsensical joke about impotent sumo wrestlers  ::roll::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Last time I had that happen, I spent all day trying to remember the important message. It turned out to be a nonsensical joke about impotent sumo wrestlers



Wow... ::lol:: 

But at least you remembered so it was no longer a mystery.

I have a hard time remembering things from dreams if I let time go by. I have a feeling that I won't remember mine at all.

But, oh well, if it's a message that I am supposed to get, I'll be asleep and dreaming again tonight.

----------


## BrentMatthews

> Wow...
> 
> But at least you remembered so it was no longer a mystery.
> 
> I have a hard time remembering things from dreams if I let time go by. I have a feeling that I won't remember mine at all.
> 
> But, oh well, if it's a message that I am supposed to get, I'll be asleep and dreaming again tonight.



It's frustrating for me because I will have a dream, I will wake up and think about it for minute, then I will just go back to sleep. I never have the motivation to immediately write it down. It's too bad because I have all of these epic dreams and I never record the fine detail. Oh well, someday I will get my Butt into gear. yep, I have rambled enough now.  :wink2: 

Brent

----------


## Twoshadows

> It's frustrating for me because I will have a dream, I will wake up and think about it for minute, then I will just go back to sleep. I never have the motivation to immediately write it down. It's too bad because I have all of these epic dreams and I never record the fine detail. Oh well, someday I will get my Butt into gear. yep, I have rambled enough now. 
> 
> Brent



Feel free to ramble any time you want... :smiley: 

Actually I know exactly what you are saying. I have been doing that too much lately too, except I don't think my dreams are really that epic.


*Dream notes:*

*Dream 1*: Hiking, cliff, Carl falls

*Dream 2*: Driving though "Grand Canyon". Lots of waterfalls and rainbows. I want to take pictures but no one else wants to stop.

*Dream 3*: Visiting Jim in huge mansion. Big meeting starts. I wait outside.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another* DV member dream* last night.

It started with me and this other girl that was supposed to be my friend. I can't really remember the details, but we were at this park that had some kind of display set up with these soldiers. One of the soldiers came alive and started shooting things.

We ran away and came to *Cold Blooded's* house. Seeing the house reminded me that I hadn't seen *CB* on DV much latel. I thought this would be a good opportunity to go find out why. We went to the door, but no one was home.

Then suddenly we are inside and looking through old photo albums. The album I had showed *CB* at about age five. I was showing the pictures to the other girls and saying , "Aww...look how cute." He was wearing glasses and doing things like flying a kite and other kid things.

Then it suddenly dawned on me that we had let ourselves in their house. I couldn't believe we had done that. I suddenly really wanted to get out of there fast before the family came home.

I put the photo almbum away and rushed to the front door. And of course as soon as I open the door I see his mom and two sisters pull in the driveway. I slip out and close the door and try to make it look like I was just coming to the poch to knock on the door.


I don't remember what happened at this point.


Later I was talking to *CB*. He was telling me about this neighbor girl that really liked him, but that he didn't like back. She had invited herself to this thing that was going on at *CB's* house, and he wasn't sure if he should let her come or if it would be better to just tell her that he wasn't interested in her.

I can't remember what happened after that.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I haven't seen CB around either.  I hope everything is alright.  Maybe we should go flood his PM box to try and get him back.  Go boss him around!  He's your adoptee, right?

----------


## Twoshadows

> I haven't seen CB around either. I hope everything is alright. Maybe we should go flood his PM box to try and get him back. Go boss him around! He's your adoptee, right?



Yeah, he is/was. Okay, let's PM him. See what's up.


Dream:

I forgot to post another dream from last night. I was trying to rescue all these kids from these bad arab dudes. I was running down these long hallways and down many twisting stairwells carrying two little kids at once. When I felt I got them to a safe enough place I would go back and pick up two more kids and do it over again. Once I tried to pick up three, but I started doing that running in super slow motion thing. It got so bad that I had to put the third child down and finish taking the other two to the safe place then go back. I don't know how I had time for this because it felt like I was seeing the Arab guys right behind me the whole time.

----------


## DreamVortex

Your dreams are very interesting! Keep it up and you'll be a pro in no time!

----------


## Man of Shred

you sure have lots of DV member dreams. Mayube I'll show up again some night!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Your dreams are very interesting! Keep it up and you'll be a pro in no time!



HI! Thanks for reading. I'm glad you enjoyed my dreams.





> you sure have lots of DV member dreams. Mayube I'll show up again some night!



I hope you do!


Okay...I have been insanely busy and I am behind again. 

But I did have a lucid dream last night after a pretty long dry spell. I didn't wirte it down when I woke up , so I need to see if I can remember it now.


*Lucid dream:*

I suddenly suspected that I was dreaming. I was in a house. I tried to remember one of the *tasks*. the first thing I thought of was *eating green eggs and ham* (I hope that really was the task--I haven't double checked yet). I rushed into the kitchen of this house (not mine). 

I looked for the green eggs and ham. Often all I have to do is just look, and it is suddenly there. But all I saw was a table with some dirty dishes on it. I looked at the stove. There were some dirty pans. I opened the fridge. I saw a carton of eggs. They were white.

I then realized with a little frustration that I would have to go through the effort of cooking them myself since my brain didn't magically create them for me.

I grabbed one of the dirty pans and took it ot the sink and scrubbed it out. When it was mostly clean, I filled it with water. I then took it to the stove. Then I cracked the egg and dropped it into the hot water. Why I did it this way, I have no idea. I usually eat my eggs boiled or fried/scrambled.

As I watched the egg cook in the boiling water I focused on it really hard willing it to turn green. Finally I could see it change color until it was a nice shade of green. Satisfied I reached in the pan and pulled it out (I obviously didn't notice the heat). I put the egg in my mouth and really tried to notice the flavor. It tasted like one big yolk, but it didn't really have the dry texture of a plain yolk.

After I was done chewing the egg, I started searching again for some ham to eat. But before I could find any I started to wake up.


I willed myself to go back to the dream. 

I was in my old backyard. I thought I was still dreaming. I jumped in the air and found that I could fly. I then decided that I could care less about finding ham--what I wanted to do was fly. I took off into the air and felt like I was flying pretty fast. But whe I looked down I saw that I wasn't moving. I was actually just flying into a very strong wind. I could feel the wind in my face and blowing through my hair. I decided to go the direction of the wind so I could go really fast. I turned around and started flying quite fast. I flew past a flag pole and noticed that the flag was blowing the wrong way.

Finally I landed and I was with some people. I started to lose lucidity again.

But at one point I started climbing up the outside of a building using just my arms. And feeling so proud of myself for being so strong. 

I became lucid again and finished climbing up the wall wanting to show off.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Lucid!  ::banana:: 

I've never tried to cook something in a lucid dream.  I can't imagine what kind of wacky recipe I would come up with.  Your poached green eggs sound almost good.  You even cleaned the pan first  ::lol:: 

Nice decision to blow off the ham and go flying.  That sounds like much more fun.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done TwoShadows.  I went lucid tonight, I can't believe that I forgot the task  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

I had my first small lucid of my DJ. and congrats on the big lucid twoshadows!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lucid! 
> 
> I've never tried to cook something in a lucid dream. I can't imagine what kind of wacky recipe I would come up with. Your poached green eggs sound almost good. You even cleaned the pan first 
> 
> Nice decision to blow off the ham and go flying. That sounds like much more fun.



Haha...I know, as I was washing the pan, I was thinking to myself, "I can't believe I am doing this in a dream.....by _choice_.





> Nicely done TwoShadows. I went lucid tonight, I can't believe that I forgot the task



Thanks!





> I had my first small lucid of my DJ. and congrats on the big lucid twoshadows!!!



Thanks, and I'll go comment in a moment.

I've got some dreams to write up now before I get any further behind. And you'll like one of them, Man of Shred.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Three dreams:* One *Lucid* and *DV member*. Another one, *DV member*. Last one, sister with cancer.



*Dream 1 (Lucid and DV member):*


I was in this large building. I walked out to this one large level part and saw this huge pool. As I looked in the pool I thought I saw a killer whale. I wanted to take a picture of it so I went to get my camera. When I returned I saw a girl in the huge pool room. The killer whale was out of the water. She was having it do tricks like roller and she was then rubbing it and it was making happy noises. I talked to the girl and she told me how to get it to do the tricks. I had it roll over and it roller all the way across the room. I ran after it and rubbed its "chin". It felt so incredibly smooth. As I rubbed it, the killer whale made deep happy moans. It was really cool.

Then I went out of that room I was a group of people. One of the people had a T Rex with him. I felt angry. I knew that the guy who owned him probably thought it was verysafe. But I also had heard enough stories about wild aminals being kept as pets attacking people.

Suddenly I felt very nervous. I decided to run into the next room which was the center of the bilding and very open. I was afraid that the T Rex was chasing me. I came to a dead end on a balcony overlooking the huge open center of the building.

At that point I suddenly realized that I knew how to fly (I don't think I realized that I was lucid yet--just that I had my lucid abilities). I jumped up on the rail and flew to the center of the building. At the top were all these cords. i grabbed onto one and found that it was stretchy. I swung on it and started flipping around and doing tricks and making up a sort of dance.

I then decided to fly outside. I flew down and ended up out on the courtyard. I then saw *DV member Ame* sitting at a table with several other people that I knew were also DV members. I listenend to their conversation. It seemed that *Ame* had com up with an idea a having a contest to see who could dance the best in their dreams. There was another girl who wanted to criticise everything that Ame came up with. I could see that the conversationwas not going well.

I then spoke up and told of how I had just been "dancing" on the cords in the building. And how that could count as "dancing in dreams"

At that point I was fully aware that I was dreaming. I then remembered that I really needed to eat some ham to get credit of the *"Green eggs and Ham" Task* that I had started in my last LD.

I was now in an alley with my old best friend Marie. I saw a doorway up on the second floor I grabbed her hand and told her that we were going to fly up to the door. She was easy to lift. We flew in the door.

I saw several people I decided that instead of looking for Ham (like I did in the last dream and had no luck with) that I would ask someone to bring me some. I called out that I needed some* ham*, and a guy brought me a *bite-sized hunk*. It was normal colored. I suddenly wasn't sure if the ham needed to be green, or just the eggs. I decided to play it safe and make this ham green. I focused on it until it slowedly turned first white, then green.

I put the piece of ham in my mouth. It tasted just like I remembered ham tasting like. The texture was just right and it had a salty taste. I swallowed it. I felt good that I had been able to get that done do easily.

At that point I was suddenly hit with a wonderful idea. Why stop with ham?? Why not eat something I _really_ wanted to eat. Next me me was a Japanese girl. I asked her if she could bring me some *chocolate*. She left and came back with the tiniest thinest piece of chocolate. I put in on my tongue and let it melt. I could taste a little chocolate flavor.

I saw row of freezers along the wall. I asked the Japanese girl if anyone would care if I ate something out of the freezers. Then immediately I remembered that since this was my dream I could do what I wanted and no one would care.

I opened the freezer in front of me. It was full. I could see a *slice of pie* in from of me. It looked like it was made out of *mint chocolate chip cream*. I grabbed it and stuffed it in my mouth. In two bites I had it all in. It was cold, but not frozen hard. It didn't hurt my teeth by being too cold.

I then looked and saw a few *ice cream sandwiches*. I pulled one out and tore half the wrapper off. I ate the first half in one bite, then I sqeezed the wrapped and the other half just slid out into my mouth. The favor was wonderful. The temperature and texture were also perfect. I thanked my mind that it was all so enjoyable. After eating a few ice cream sandwiches, I saw some *Twinkies*. I unwrapped one and found that it was also cold but not frozen hard, but cool and slightly firm. I ate that in one bite and went to grab another one.

Then I started to lose the dream and everything faded.

----------


## Twoshadows

Who would have thought this would happen so soon after we talked about it?

*Dream two:*

I was in my mom's house. She was remodeling one side. I saw *Ranma (Man of Shred)* there. He was working on a part of the house (deck, maybe). I though that was really cool that he was helping.

Later I was walking with him up the stairs and my younger sister came down the stairs. I introduced them to each other.

I can't remember what happened after this. We might have gone somewhere in a car.



*Dream 3:*

I was sitting on my bed talking to my *older sister* who has cancer. I looked at her I noticed that she was wearing a cropped shirt and I could see her abs. She was extremely toned and muscular. I commented to her that she had gotten so thin. She looked down and kind of sad and said, "It's not really a good thing for people with cancer to lose weight." 

I told her, "Oh, that's right....but you still look really good."

----------


## Robot_Butler

Lucid feast!  That sounds like so much fun.  You need to write a book on "The Lucid Diet."  Eat right while awake, then pig out in your sleep. Maybe you could team up with Moonbeam.

----------


## Man of Shred

Nice Twoshadows. That reminds me of the dream i had a few years ago when i brought a friend over to your house and mowed your lawn.  :tongue2: . :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice Twoshadows. That reminds me of the dream i had a few years ago when i brought a friend over to your house and mowed your lawn. .



You're just so helpful... ::D: 

I'm going to be gone a few days up to see my sister with cancer.

And I went kayaking today. Will post pics when I get back.

----------


## Twoshadows

Kayaking pics from last Tuesday.

Is there anything more magical than sunshine and water?









.

----------


## panta-rei

Wow! Really beautiful, Twoshadows.

That last one... The water is so calm, it's like a mirror. I love them.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> Is there anything more magical than sunshine and water?



 :Sad:   Couldn't you have said "Is there anything more beautiful than sunshine and water?"  Then I could say "Yes, you  :smiley: " 

Oh well.


So gorgeous.  I wanna go kayaking with you, that place just looks so gorgeous.  I'll bet it's fantastic swimming too.... when it gets warmer.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow! Really beautiful, Twoshadows.
> 
> That last one... The water is so calm, it's like a mirror. I love them.



Thanks Delphinius.

Yeah I love the way the water in some places was so still that it reflected just like a mirror. It was just perfect.

Edit: Here is another cool reflection picture I took:



Another thing I love is that going up canyon-- and then back, are such different experiences. The lighting usually changes a lot in just a few hours.





> Couldn't you have said "Is there anything more beautiful than sunshine and water?" Then I could say "Yes, you "



You just did say that... ::D: 

Thanks Ninja.





> So gorgeous. I wanna go kayaking with you, that place just looks so gorgeous. I'll bet it's fantastic swimming too.... when it gets warmer.



In about June the water will really warm up. And you're right, the swimming is fantastic. There are places by the shore where the water is shallow where it warms up just like a warm bath. Then when you swim out deeper it gradually cools down. Then you get out in the wonderful 100 degree heat and dry off quickly. Then you can do it all over again. And there are great sandy beaches in places. And if you explore you can find your own private beach (like those pictures I posted last October--post #2402)

Man, I love this place.

----------


## Twoshadows

Also...my friend and I took a hike at the end of the canyon. I guess it's warm enough for the rattlers now.



.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay dreams:

*Dream 1:*

I was driving though a middle eastern desert town with a friend in an open *jeep* at night. After we left the city I told my friend to turn on the headlights because it was too dark to see any more than the faintest outline of the road. But before she could turn them on I felt claws in my leg. I started to tell  my friend that a* bobcat* had jumped on me, but she spoke first and said "Ow..it's a coyote". It startled me to the point I woke up.

*Dream two:*

I was in the garage. I was moving boxes. I picked up a small box and set it on a bigger box. After I set it down I could see several *black widows spiders* crawl around the side of the box. Finally four came into view. I was so creeped out that I had just had that box in my hands that I grabbed a bottle of bug spray that happened to be right next to me and started spraying the black widows. They fell to the floor and as they walked slowly away from the box, I stepped on them. They were big and I could feel them stick to the bottom of my shoe.

*Dream 3:*

I was *hiking* on a trail that I was supposedly familiar with. But I came to a spot with a huge drop off and it made me so nervous I decided to take an alternate route.


*Fragment:* 

Something about laying in the sand in the desert with a guy.

*Semi lucid fragment:* 

I was on my bed falling down and floating back up and enjoying the ability of doing that, knowing that I am able to do that in dreams.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Your pictures drive me crazy!  I'm so jealous.  The still mirrored water looks incredible.  Was the lake empty?  How was the water so still?

I remember swimming in lake powell.  Jumping directly off the rocks into water that was hudreds of feet deep.  That scares me the most, that those narrow canyons you are photographing can be so deep.  I don't know if people know that, just by looking at those pictures.  Those are not shallow streams you could wade through.  Even though they are narrow, they can be almost bottomless in parts.  Sheer cliffs that run straight vertically down into the depths.  Imagine swimming in the Grand Canyon filled with water!  It adds such an unreal feeling of age and mystery.  Anything could be lurking down there.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes--that's exactly right.

Sometimes I will be kayaking in an especially clear area where the sunlight is shining just right on the edge of the cliffs as they go down in the water. And I can see the wall go down maybe 25 feet below me, then the shelf suddenly ends and I can see just blackness under me. And I sometimes feel that momentary thrill of fear as I realize how deep it goes.

It was a really quiet day on the lake. It still isn't the busy season yet. We saw maybe three other boats in the canyon (usually in and out quickly because they are in boats with motors). We were the only ones in kayaks taking our time and really enjoying the beauty of it all. So most of the time we were alone and had long periods of time where people were not disturbing the water. So if I just slowed or stopped I could get those beautiful reflection shots.

How high did you jump from? I'm such a weenie when it comes to jumping off high things. Cliff diving  (over 15 feet) is officially prohibited at Lake Powell because so many people have died doing it. There are always posters up with warnings. Like this one:

http://www.nps.gov/rabr/planyourvisi...ter_042805.pdf

Lake Powell can be deadly. In Antelope canyon where we were kayaking and hiking there have been deaths too by flash flood. One of my other friends who I kayak with used to do search and rescue and did scuba diving to help recover bodies. She helped search this canyon after 11 hikers were washed to their deaths. One of the first times when we were hiking she was looking around, telling me that not all the bodies were recovered and told me to keep a look out for human bones that might be sticking out of the eroded sandy places.

http://climb-utah.com/Powell/flash_antelope.htm

And if you read that article that first body was discovered by my friend.

Wow...so on that pleasant note... maybe I'll go find another pretty picture to post.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That's frightening  :Eek:   I was a kid, at the time, so it seemed really high.  I'm sure it really wasn't more than 15 feet.  There is no way I would jump from 70 feet up!  That is crazy!  I know some hard core guys back in Hawaii who might try, but they pretty much live in the water, surf 30 foot waves, and would be perfectly happy dying for something like that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's frightening  I was a kid, at the time, so it seemed really high. I'm sure it really wasn't more than 15 feet. There is no way I would jump from 70 feet up! That is crazy! I know some hard core guys back in Hawaii who might try, but they pretty much live in the water, surf 30 foot waves, and would be perfectly happy dying for something like that.



Yeah, I can't imagine risking my life for a little thrill. I'm pretty cautious. But I still like to have fun. So I find ways of having fun while being relatively safe. I suppose there is always a little risk when going out into areas like this. But you don't have to be stupid.

Here are a couple more pics:





You can see how the flash floods have carved out the rock. Pretty cool.



*Dream:*

I dreamed that I was going to the *Grand Canyon* to *camp*. I then realized that it was almost dark, and by the time I got there it would be completley dark. I also realized that by the time I got there there would be no places left in the campgrounds.

----------


## panta-rei

> You can see how the flash floods have carved out the rock. Pretty cool.



 ::shock::  Amazing...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Amazing...



 
Yeah it really is. I never get tired of it.


*Dream:*

My typical driving in the city nightmare. 

I was driving somewhere to meet my friend Anne. I ended up in the middle of these freeways that turned into huge parking structures. And I got totally lost. I didn't know where to go or how to get back. 

I was so glad to wake up from this one.

----------


## Robot_Butler

We need to plan a mass VW kayaking trip, leaving from your house.  You host it this year in Lake Powell, and I'll host it next year in Hawaii  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> We need to plan a mass VW kayaking trip, leaving from your house. You host it this year in Lake Powell, and I'll host it next year in Hawaii



Would be fun, but it seems these things never really work out.


*Dream:*

I was back in *Sri Lanka*. I was with my friend Sherri and we were on the beach. We sat next to a group of people. We realized that it was some of the members of *Duran Duran*. There were there with their wives and children. I thought it was cool that they had also enjoyed Sri Lanka enough to come back with their families. We seemd to hang out for a while together without really talking.

Later I was going with a Sri Lankan girl to this kind of *theater*. It was in this house. The movie was shown on the wall and we had to have head phones to hear. A lady gave me a can of *frozen soda*. I had to break the can open around the side to get to the frozen drink. I ended up making a mess and was embarrassed.

Later I was out walking through the streets wanting to take pictures.

At another point I was with this *older single guy* that had a child. I felt attracted to him. But later he was flirting with a much older woman. I felt a little rejected.

----------


## ninja9578

> Yeah, I can't imagine risking my life for a little thrill. I'm pretty cautious. But I still like to have fun. So I find ways of having fun while being relatively safe. I suppose there is always a little risk when going out into areas like this. But you don't have to be stupid.
> 
> Here are a couple more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how the flash floods have carved out the rock. Pretty cool.
> ...



That's kinda surreal, perfectly cool  ::D: 

Who's the pretty girl?

----------


## Twoshadows

The girl in the above picture is me. I'm making an effort of make sure I get in a picture or two from time to time.


Oh and *Ninja*, I had a dream with you in it last night.

*Dream:*

I was listening to a *talk radio show* about *exercise and fitness*. The discussion turned to *Vitamins.* I decided to call in and share my opinion. I noticed that *Ninja* also called in.

Then the format changed to the internet. And we were typing in our responses. I can't remember all the details of the conversation. We then started talking about B12 self injections to help with energy. I told about how my friend and I had done that for a short while. And while I felt some improvement, it wasn't significant for me to continue long term. I remember* Ninja* writing that he was surprised that I had done that.

----------


## ninja9578

::D:  I like making it into the dreams of beautiful women.  I would be surprised if you used B6, you seem to get lucid on your own plenty.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I like making it into the dreams of beautiful women. I would be surprised if you used B6, you seem to get lucid on your own plenty.



Thanks.  :smiley: 

(But I don't seem to be getting lucid very much these days. Maybe I should go back to using B6 occasionally...)

----------


## ninja9578

Couldn't hurt.  I didn't recognize you without a camera in front of half of your face  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Couldn't hurt. I didn't recognize you without a camera in front of half of your face



What, do you mean like this?  ::D: 
















Among others....



Okay...anyway...


I don't remember a single dream from last night. Hmm.


But I have been singing the same song in my head for the last ...week.

So listen away...so you can get it stuck in your head too. (Actually I really like the song, so it's okay...really)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpkVt9XTdtg

----------


## Twoshadows

Holy Cow, it was the Night of the Animal Attack Dreams last night!


*Dream 1:*

I was in a tent thing with my sister. I don't remember all that happened until the end. I suddenly see the silhouette of a *bear* on the other side of the tent. At first I felt fairly safe in side the tent. Then my sister suddenly paniced. And it was as if I also suddenly knew we were in trouble. At that moment the whole tent thing started flipping over.

I popped awake so fast and my heart was beating like crazy. It took several minutes to calm down after that one. It's been a while since I have had a dream that got me so worked up like that.


*Dream 2:*

I was in what was supposed to be my bedroomin my house. I was with several other people that I was supposed to be friends/family with. 

I look twards my closet and see an *albino cobra*. It had just given birth to several babies. I am suddenly very upset becasue I will never be able to relax in my home until we get the cobras out. And I know that the babies are every bit as dangerous as the adults.



So the whole next part of the dream is trying to kill the cobras. 

At one point one struck at me and it's fang caught on the hem of my jeans saving me from actually getting bitten.

The dreams seems to last forever. We had a snake expert come in and try to help us. He reminded me of the Crocodile Hunter. 

By the end of the dream he was dead and I was so upset.



*Dream 3:*

I was outside with my family we had climbed to the top of a children's climber set becasue of the *hyenas* that were roaming. And we knew how dangerous they were. I remember several time I realized I hadn't climbed as high as I thought I had and I panic and try to get higher.


*Dream 4:*

Then I have this oddball dream where I am *eating pudding* and it tastes so good. When my bowl is gone I go to my fridge and try to make up a new batch of pudding using cream and other ingredients tha are there.

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, just like that.  You are so pretty  ::content::   You play the electric guitar?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yep, just like that. You are so pretty  You play the electric guitar?



Not really. I just own one and just like to take my picture with it from time to time pretending that I'm, like, cool or something. About every two years or so I decide that I'm going to learn how to play it. That only lasts for a few weeks.

Ah, and thanks. And haven't you figured out that I'm only pretty when half of me shows?  :Peek: 

 ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Electric guitars, cobras, and bears.  I feel like you're living in a 1990s Guns n' roses poster.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Electric guitars, cobras, and bears. I feel like you're living in a 1990s Guns n' roses poster.



Hmm...must have missed those.


*Dream:*

Just fragments pieces of a dream where I am at my grandparent's house. I felt like I was re-living my childhood. I was wanting to go out and play in the field across from thier house. And I remember some childhood friends being there.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was a new student at a school. I met a couple of other students who kind of befreinded me and showed me some of our classes.

Then at some point (the next day? ) I am at the school. I don't see my frinds and I am trying to remember where my classes are. 

I finally find one of the friends. She reminded me that we were going to start building models of bridges today, and that I was supposed to bring at least five photos of bridges. I hadn't known that, so I panic for a moment. Then I opened up my purse and find a pamphlet of Lake powell. I see that it had several pictures of the big bridge there. Then after going through my purse again, I find a pamphlet from California and see several more pictures of bridges. I feel better after that.

I go into the room and find that I don't know anyone there. I feel very alone.

At the front of the class are several models that the previous class had make. They were all houses-- and not bridges. They were very complex and detailed. 

I also wondered if I was supposed to bring any materials. As I look around many of the students have materials on their desks.

I also wondered where my friends were that had befriended me yesterday. I had thought that they were in this class (they were Luke Perry and Jason Priestly...lol).

Then the teacher instructed us to start. She had a few materials on a table for people who hadn't brought their own. 

I went to get a piece of cardboard so I would have a base to build on. But they were all ripped and I had trouble finding one that was big enough to use. I finally found on that had a base about 10 by 10 inches. I also found these pink stones that I was going to use to build up the walls of the house. I worked so long and so carefully. I finally got the walls up and started on the roof.

Then something made me start to wake up, and I glady finished waking up. I was so glad that I didn't have to take any more time trying to finish that house. But at the same time I felt that I had put so much effort into that house that I should have been able to take it with me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You're giving me flashbacks to architecture studio classes.  Building all those little models was fun, but a total pain in the butt.  My favorite part was collecting small random objects that I could use for building components in the models.  I'm definitely buying my daughter a dollhouse (if I ever have a daughter).

----------


## Twoshadows

> You're giving me flashbacks to architecture studio classes. Building all those little models was fun, but a total pain in the butt. My favorite part was collecting small random objects that I could use for building components in the models. I'm definitely buying my daughter a dollhouse (if I ever have a daughter).



I never had one of those classes. But now I feel like I did. And yes, every little girl should have a doll house. 

I had a nice hike Friday. Here are a few pictures.

----------


## ninja9578

Gorgeous, both you and the rocks  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gorgeous, both you and the rocks



Thanks, Ninja.  :smiley: 

I went kayaking yesterday. I had a great time. It got a little windy at the very end so it made for quite a workout fighting the wind getting back.









.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*



I had two *babysitting dreams* last night.

In the first one I was babysitting the Olsen kids. I remember we watched lots of christmas shows on DVD. Then when it was really late I noticed that Christian was really dirty. I wanted to hurry and give him a bath before his parents came home.

In the next dream I was with my friend's little girl Catherine. In this dream she and I were really close. In real life she is very shy and doesn't like to leave her mom. But in this dream she was with me and I was holding her hand and we were walking and later I was reading her a book. It was one of those dreams that make you feel really good.


No kayaking dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I had to give a* speech*. In the dream I remember writing it all out so that I would know exactly what I was going to say. Finally the time comes for me to give the speech. I can't understand my notes. I adlib a little, but I am confused why my notes don't make any sense when I worked on them so hard. Suddenly everyone starts leaving right in the middle of the speech. Finally when there are just one or two people left I finally decide to say, "And I guess I'm done", and I leave the microphone.

What a frustrating dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Did Wire Pass/ Buckskin Gulch (part of) today.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been there!  That last photo just blew my mind with a long forgotten memory.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I've been there! That last photo just blew my mind with a long forgotten memory.



That's cool that you've been there. Although why does it not surprise me that you've been somewhere as cool as that. You seem to do a lot of cool things.

And that is so incredible to step of of the slot and see the huge arch. This is at the confluence of Buckskin and Wire Pass. It's hard to see how big it is in the picture. I'll add a few pictures that might help show how big that is for those who have never been there.

So how far did you hike, RB? We didn't get too far down Buckskin before we ran into big muddy waterholes. I was prepared to go through them, but a few weren't, so we went back and went a ways the other way through Buckskin.

I would love to do the whole hike someday.



And do you remember the petroglyphs?



.

*Dreams:*

I have done a terrible job at writing down my dreams in the morning. I always remember a few. But since I don't immediately write them down they fade and are forgotten.

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm sure we didn't hike too far.  I'm a wimp, and would have been wimpier back then.  I haven't been there for at least 15 years.  I barely remember when I would have seen it, but I know I've seen that giant arch.  It is very recognizable.  I have a vague memory of taking the long way around the grand canyon going from Phoenix to Vegas so we could check out some of the parks along the Utah border.

----------


## ninja9578

So pretty  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I had a dream a couple of days ago where I was doing *pull ups*. I have had versions of this dream before. I seem to really like to do pull ups in my dreams because I am so good at them. The problem is that I am so used to being good at dream pull ups that I never question why they are so easy for me to do (thus becoming lucid). In this dream, like other dreams, I was thinking " Wow, all that weight lifting has really paid off. This is easier than ever now." After doing quite a few regualr pull ups, I started doing *one armed pull ups* with my other arm behind my back and with my legs bent at the knee and crossed behind me. And I'm so vain. I'm always hoping others will notice how strong I am.

Silly me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

This one is pretty weird in retrospect. Plus most of the details are gone at this point. But I remember "driving" this submarine. I could see sharks and other ocean life. I was following someone else. At one point we came to this part of the city that I could no longer keep my sub in the water, so I had to come out of the water and carry this huge sub through the streets for a while til I could get it back in the water. 

*Dream 2:*

I was with this group of people who were having a party. They were serving Pineapple upsidedown cake. I suddenly decided I was so sick of being antisocial by never eating anything that was served at any place I ever go, that I decided to eat a piece of that cake. It didn't taste good at all and about half way through I was feeling terrible about breaking my goal to never eat sugar. I thought about all the much healthier choices I could have made that wouldn't have broken the goal-- and that would have actually tasted better to me anyway than that cake.

I felt very discouraged at the end of this dream. And I know that that's what it would be like in real life if I did that. I do sometimes feel antisocial when everyone is eating around me and I'm constantly saying "no thank you." But there's a part of me that feels so great and strong by always being able to do that, that I don't want to lose that. I like feeling/being in control of what I eat. I love the way my body feels now that I am eating healthier.

*Dream 3:*

I was with my mom, and we were talking about me going back to college (taking really hard classes) or getting a new job. I was feeling a little stressed about making those changes in my life.

----------


## Robot_Butler

There is no way I could give up pineapple upsidedown cake.  That's my favorite food  ::D:   There is a place down the street that sells miniature bundt cake versions.  So good...

----------


## Twoshadows

> There is no way I could give up pineapple upsidedown cake. That's my favorite food  There is a place down the street that sells miniature bundt cake versions. So good...



That's funny. It's probably a good thing that I have never really like pineapple upsidedown cakes. Now if it were some rich gooey fudge chocolate cake. Then I probably would have gobbled the whole thing up before feeling guilty. ::D: 

I think the reason that I dreamed about this kind of cake is that last week I was at a luncheon for a group of friends--and some one served a pineapple unsidedown cake which, of course, I had to turn down.

And I had another conversation with another good friend which happens to be a pastry chef, of all things. She is always making really cool things and wishing I could try them out. She always asks, "Now when are you going to be able to eat this kind of thing again?"  And I always think, "Well, when I want to be fat and unhealthy again". But out loud I say, "probably not for a while." I don't want to people to think I'm trying to be better than they are by eating this way.

----------


## ninja9578

> I had a dream a couple of days ago where I was doing *pull ups*.



How many can you do in real life? Strong girls are sexy  ::kiss::

----------


## Twoshadows

> How many can you do in real life? Strong girls are sexy



_Real_ life?? ...haha.... I'm not very sexy in that case. I think I can do like... one, if I can start with my arms slightly bent. But if I have to start with my arms straight I can do a grand total of zero. 

But I can do sit ups forever.

----------


## ninja9578

You're still sexy  ::hug::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You're easily the most dedicated dreamjournal keeper on this site.  104 pages and growing... damn, I need to start doing this.  I've been dreaming like crazy too.

Tomorrow, I promise, I will record whatever dreams I have.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You're still sexy



Okay, if you say so... ::D: 





> You're easily the most dedicated dreamjournal keeper on this site. 104 pages and growing... damn, I need to start doing this. I've been dreaming like crazy too.
> 
> Tomorrow, I promise, I will record whatever dreams I have.



Well, thanks, CB. That's great that you are dreaming a lot. Yeah, you really should start up your DJ again!

I haven't been doing as well in the most recent months about recording every single dream I have had. But I still try to write down the interesting dreams (which are not actually very interesting either lately).

BUT--

I did have a very small lucid dream last night. The first in about a month. So that's very cool.


*Lucid Dream:*

I was doing a not-planned-WBTB. I was having trouble going back to sleep. But finally I realized that I was in a room in some industrial type building and knew that I was dreaming. I did what I always do and took off *flying*. I flew through some rooms enjoying the ability to fly, but still not feeling the total freedom of flying outdoors. I thought about the tasks, but couldn't remember them. I then decided to change the scenery to something more interesting.

I don't actually remember what happened at that point. My next memory is of me doing tricks in front of several Dream Characters. I was showing off my great strength (I know this sound silly, but this seems to come naturally for me just like flying. I do this without a lot of thought).

Instead of doing pull ups like I often do I was doing *push ups*. Then I would balance on my two hands and slowly bring my back legs up to a handstand position. The I would slowly bring them back down.

It felt so good that I could do this that I think I got distracted from lucid dreaming and let it fade into a normal dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Some people and I were having a weird contest where we would have to stick out our tongues and balance an M&M on the tip, then see who could talk for the longest without having it fall off.

*Dream 2:*

There was this cord thing hanging off the side of my car. I figured out that it fit up under the door. I was trying to reach up the small slit at the bottom of the door and try to hook it back around so it wouldn't hang out. At one point I was suddenly worried that there might be black widows in there.

----------


## Twoshadows

Kayak/hike pictures from Tuesday:











.

----------


## Twoshadows

I want to add these here. I put these together during the last few days. 

More of my pictures...








.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I was at my *grandpartent's house* and doing a lot of things to help. I was helping make these things out of fabric (not sure exactly what they were) and cleaning this large glass container that had mineral build up in it.

I remember interacting with my *grandparents and aunt*, though I no longer remember the details.


*Dream 2 (DV member Dream):*

I was with a group of people who were in a large room watching a movie. We were sitting on the floor.  *Adam* was sitting next to me. I stood up for a moment to do something. While I was up Adam scooted over and took my place. I sat down anyway sitting right almost on him, but not quite. He was nice, though and started rubbing my feet. It felt very nice.   :smiley: 

I think that dream was inspired by looking at Adam's pictures last evening.

----------


## Adam

Heeeey a dream of me  ::D:  I've been told I give a very good foot massage too!

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I dreamed that I was in *Sri Lanka*. I don't rmember the details. I only remember one really strange part. I remember when I got back from Sri Lanka I noticed that I had somethign brown under my fingernail. I used a file and got it out. I looked at the brown thing and it was a *gnat*. As I looked at it I saw thatit was still alive. I was amazed that it had been under my fingernail for what must have been a couple of days and was still alive. Then another gnat came over to it and they started to mate. I thought, "Wow, who wold have thought that a little Sri Lankan gnat would make it all the way to the US like it did... and find a mate too."

----------


## Twoshadows

And wow...I found a video on Youtube that totally brought me back to the past.

It's the band Lions and Ghosts that I loved SOOOO much when I was young. My friend got to know the band members peronally and dragged me to their shows. I totally got hooked. They were so incredible cool. I loved the very poetic lyrics that were filled with such imagery.  I got to hang out a few times and talk with them. I kept in touch with the drummer for a bit when I went to college. But I haven't heard anything about them in years now. So this is so cool to see this.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was out overlooking the desert when I saw a *chimp* climbing on the rocks. I took out my camera and started taking pictures I knew that it was unusual to see a chimp in the desert. Then it started coming quite close. I started getting nervous. I remembered the horrible story in the news recently about the chimp attacking the lady and biting off her hands and face. 

As the chimp got closer I knew I had to stay calm and not do anything to startle the chimp or make it feel threatened. I also wanted to keep it from going into the more populated area in the town behind me. This chimp had one of those really ugly chimp faces. I remember I started talking to it in a calm voice. Suddenly the chimp was communicating with me. I don't remember hearing a voice. It was more like it as telepathically communicating. It reminded me intellectually of a slightly handicapped child. It was telling me that it had been learning. It was proud that it had just learned to tell right from left. I then had the idea of teaching it the game/song Hokey Pokey because that is great for someone who has learned right and left. I felt that that would distract it anf keep it from going into town.

I asked it if it wanted to play and showed it how. I noticed at that point that there was another chimp. This one had a more appealing softer looking face. I knew this one was a female, and that the other one was a male. 

I started to worry more about the saftey of others. Suddenly there were several other people standing around me. I told them that someone needed to call 911 so we could have someone come and help with this situation. No one made a move to do anything. So I finally told them to keep playing the Hokey Pokey with the chimps while I made the call.

I ran to a place that might have been a restaurant. I called out that I needed to borrow a cell phone. No one responded. I then said that I needed to call 911. At that several people offered me theor phones. I took one and dialed. It rang and rang and no one would answer. I felt very frustrated.

----------


## Twoshadows

In that place in between sleep and wakefulness I had a short hypnagogic audio hallucination.

This time the voice said, "There's only 43 months left."


I'm trying hard to remember the other dreams I had. They're on the tip of my tongue. I'll write them if they come to me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:* 

I was in this big dance hall type place when I became lucid. I don't remember what triggered it. I was watching a fitness competition. I got excited knowing that I was lucid because I would have the ability to do all kinds of fantastic feats of strength. I jumped on the stage area and was about to begin to show off. 

But then I wondered if I should try to do a task. I thought for a second and then decided that the task had been to  *draw a picture.* I jumped over to a table and found a piece of paper and a pencil I was curious to try this. I had never drawn anything in an LD before.

The *first thing I drew was a cat*. It was very simple and sloppy, but I didn't notice that at the time, but only in retrospect. I was amazed how real it felt to hold a pencil and how my contol seemd exaclty the same as in real life. I could even feel and hear the lead as it moved on the paper as I drew. 

*Next I drew a face*. Also in retrospect I see that it wasn't something really my style. And it was also not very good. But in the dream I was satisfied that I was succeeding in my effort to draw and thus completing as task (which I have to now be satisfied that it was my _personal_ task because it wasn't any official task). 


There is a transition period here that I don't remember. 

I was with my mom next. *I suddenly thought about how I needed to take advantage of the LD by eating bad things that I can't eat in real life*. I looked around for something good to eat. I didn't see any food. But I was confident that I could find something. I looked over what might have been a kind of booth. On the other side I saw a *plate of cookies*. It was stacked up with large chocolate chip cookies, chocolate cholocate chip cookies and these bar cookies that had white frosting with a reddish drizzle on top. I wasted no time and grabbed stacks of two to three cookies at a time and stuffed them in my mouth. They were a very soft texture. I stuffed them in my mouth until there was hardly room to chew. They tasted fantastic and the soft texture was wonderful.


It seemed like I was distracted at this point. I may have had a false awakening. But at some point I remembered that I was still in a dream and that I could eat more cookies. So I found another plate. This on was filled with mostly bar cookies with different kinds of frosting. I followed the same pattern of cramming in as many as I could unitl I could hardly chew.

Then the same thing happened. I went on to something esle before I remembered again that I was in a dream and which point I found more cookies to gorge myself with.



Haha...I feel like just a pig after I wake up from these dreams. But the good thing is that I use these dream to act out somethig that I would never do in real life. So my physical self never has to worry about the consequences of stuffing myself with all those cookies. And that is a good thing.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was *swimming* in this big pool/lake that had hills of what looked like ice around in. At onepoint I went to a side and found a place where hot water was coming in. I then knew that it was a hot springs. But later where is this water ballet performance going on. I see Marie with a group of people performing. I decide to take pictures but my camera has problems.


*Dream 2:*

I was watching this TV show. I was telling someone how much I liked the *King Kong movies* (which is not really true in real life). Then I was out in a city and I saw a huge shape coming over the horizon. I suddenly wondered why I had said that I liked King Kong movies because they are actually stressful when you see King Kong heading for your part of the city.

I watched the shape coming over the horizon and was quite relieved to see that it was the *Kung Fu Panda* stomping over the town. I then saw his face and saw that he was being mind controled and I felt nervous again. But then part of me remembered that I had seem the ads for this and I shouldn't be surprised.

----------


## Twoshadows

From last week. Kayaking plans fell through, so I took my dog. He loves the lake. Can you tell?







.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You're making me hungry!  I think I'll have a cookie lunch today.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You're making me hungry! I think I'll have a cookie lunch today.



 
Wow, you know that sounds really good.

Guess I'll have to have a lunchtime lucid nap.  :smiley: 


I don't remember any dreams, though when I woke up I knew that I had just had some. That's been happening more that I would like lately. Unfortunately.

So anyway, here's yesterday's sunset instead.



.

----------


## Twoshadows

Talk about exciting dreams....


*Dream 1:

*I was driving. Only I was in the back seat of a big SUV. I could bearly see out the front. The breaks didn't work well. And there was a lot of traffic. I was trying to driving a group of people somewhere, but I wasn't really clear on where we were going.

It was a typical driving dream for me.


*Dream 2:*

I was in a grocery store. The checkout line was super long. I got in the back of the line. Finally they opened the register next to us. I let some of the people in front of me go first. I only had a few items. I saw a young person (not from real life) that I knew. He had just checked out in front of me. I knew he needed a ride. I offered to drive him and his groceries home. But he said, "No thanks."

----------


## Robot_Butler

I specifically remember having the "back seat driving dream."  I hate that one!

----------


## Twoshadows

> I specifically remember having the "back seat driving dream." I hate that one!



 

I'm glad I'm not the only one. Although, that's the first time I remember the "backseat driving" part. But I always have the frustrating "brakes barely work" dreams. And I never seem to know where I am going when I drive in dreams. And there is usually heavy traffic. But surprisingly I have never gotten into an accident in these dreams. So I guess I should be thankful for being spared that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got around to recreating the drawings that I did in my last LD. So here they are along with the relevent part of the dream.


*Lucid Dream:* 

I was in this big dance hall type place when I became lucid. I don't remember what triggered it. I was watching a fitness competition. I got excited knowing that I was lucid because I would have the ability to do all kinds of fantastic feats of strength. I jumped on the stage area and was about to begin to show off. 

But then I wondered if I should try to do a task. I thought for a second and then decided that the task had been to *draw a picture.* I jumped over to a table and found a piece of paper and a pencil I was curious to try this. I had never drawn anything in an LD before.

The *first thing I drew was a cat*. It was very simple and sloppy, but I didn't notice that at the time, but only in retrospect. I was amazed how real it felt to hold a pencil and how my contol seemd exaclty the same as in real life. I could even feel and hear the lead as it moved on the paper as I drew. 

*Next I drew a face*. Also in retrospect I see that it wasn't something really my style. And it was also not very good. But in the dream I was satisfied that I was succeeding in my effort to draw and thus completing as task (which I have to now be satisfied that it was my _personal_ task because it wasn't any official task). 




.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was flying over the city by my Grandparents' house. I was aware that I was going much faster than normal. I then noticed that Jeff was with me holding my hand. I was also talking on the phone to Sherri telling her that this was the best flying lucid dream ever. The wind and motion felt very real and very good.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another dream where I was *looking in a mirror*. I wasn't not lucid, nor did I become lucid.

I just remember looking in the *mirror* and noticing the way I looked. My hair was shorter and a much lighter blond (like a bleach blond). It was layered a bit. My face was rounder and I had a perfect and very light complexion. I don't remember the color of my eyes, but I was wearing eye liner or else I had very dark eye liner. I remember before looking in th mirror being worried about the way I looked. I had thought my hair was going to be a mess and that I was going to look very tired. Instead I thought I looked pretty good. At some point I do remember brushing my hair which at that time was longer and somewhat tangled.

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed tht I was *flying on a broomstick.* I remember thinking that this was way better than just normal flying. But even though I thought that I still didn't become lucid. I just flew around and above some buildings in a rural area on a hill.


And yes, I had just watched Harry Potter before bed.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Sounds like fun, even if it wasn't lucid.

I remembered to fly around in your canyon and lake photos in my last lucid.  It was amazing!  Thank you for the inspiration.

----------


## Twoshadows

Aww...cool. I have only remembered to do that a couple of times. I always think about flying around the lake when I'm actually there, and how absolutely amaing that would be. But when I have the chance I never remember.

I'm so glad you had fun, RB!! Maybe I'll remember next time.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Almost Lucid Dream:

*I was at this convention and staying in a room with roommates. I don't remember much about how this began. But I do know that at one point I remembered that I could fly. I remember flying down the hallways hoping people would notice how cool I was because I could fly.

The thing that happened in this dreams that stands out the most is that I saw *Adrian* there. He was the guy in high school that I had the biggest crush on. We were acutally pretty good friends, but I never was brave enough to get past the "just friends" and on to anything more. He was adorable, smart, and very nice (haha, enough of me gushing over the past). So I saw Adrian there and we talked for a while. I thought about all my abilities and knew there was magic in the air and decided to just be brave. I told Adrian we needed to dance. And as we slow danced we started to float. I told him the floating made all our feelings more intense. I then pressed my body to his and we kissed. And wow, was it intense.


Later I was in this room and doing all these flips and gymnastic routines. I remember thinking how I can't do this in real life so I'd better have fun now while I could. Again there were people in the room that I enjoyed showing off for.


Then I started trying things. I wanted to see if I could just float to the ceiling. Or stick to the wall. And I could. I thought about how good I was at control. Then I decided to do what I thought I remembered as a *lucid task*--to walk on my hands up a wall. I first tried to do a handstand on the wall. But I found my hands kept slipping down. So I finally figured out something that would work. I laid myself flat horizontally on the wall, then did a push up onto my hands then walked up the wall sideways. I was sure that would count as completing the task. But even as I thought that I still didn't realize that this was a dream. I felt that it was some sort of alternate reality.

I was excited that I was able to do the walking up the wall so I decided I needed to go find *Moonbeam* who I knew was at this convention somewhere.

But before I found *MB*, I ran into Adrian again. I wanted to expreience that thrill of dancing and kissing in the air with him again. So we did that again.


I'm really not sure where the dream went from there. I vaguely reemmber something about eating some really good sugary foods.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:

*I had another dream last night involving romantic feelings about old high school friends. First I was hanging out with R (who I just about worshipped for an entire year because of his musical talent, but later became good friends with and kind of dated.) In the dream we were doing something (I can't remember) but then came back to his place. We were going to watch a movie. But all I wanted to do was lay my head in his lap and go to sleep.

Then I was with my best friend E. We were in a big city and I just wanted to hold his hand and get close. He left me for a while. I knew he had gone to a gay bar and been with another guy. I knew it should bother me but it didn't. I still just wanted to be close to him. We ended up in a restaurant with my mom and sister.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Another *tooth dream* that didn't trigger lucidity.

I remember feeling something in my mouth and pulling it out and finding that it was one of my teeth. I looked in the mirror and to my horror saw that it was one one of my front teeth. 

It seemed like other things were happening after this, but I kept going back to thinking about that missing tooth and I was trying to find my dentist. 

At another point I was back to looking in the mirror and seeing that not only was I missing that front tooth but also the one next to it. I then could feel it loose in my mouth and spit it out into my hand. It was really big. I was surprised that it fit into my mouth at all.

At another point I was talking to someone about my probem of loosing my teeth. And I was telling them how hard it was to close my mouth now because my teeth no longer lined up properly.

Finally I found a guy who was supposedly my dentist. I told him that I kept loosing my teeth and to prove it I spit out what I thougth were several more teeth. But once I saw them in my hands I could see that they were just rocks. I then handed him that really big tooth. It was completely clear expect for a clearish gold palce in the center. I asked him why the color was so weird. He didn't seem to think it was so unusual. He told me I could get fake teeth that would look even better than my real teeth had looked.




[I know this dream was inspired by something I had been thinking about my sister who has cancer.]

----------


## Twoshadows

I wanted to share these pictures. I went to Antelope Canyon on Saturday. The lake level is up probably 12-15 feet since I had been there in March. So the water was quite a ways further up the canyon. I found thise pictures that show the exact same spot. When I went in March it was completely dry at this point. Now the water completely covered this part. Also notice how different the lighting is. In March I was there at about one in the afternoon. This time it was about 8:30 in the morning.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I just remember trying to help a friend kill herself in order to complete a quest (must have been World of Warcraft inspired). After she completed the quest she could come back to life. We found a place where a train was going to cross. I tired to be supportive as she bravely stood on the tracks as the train roared closer. But at the last minute the train went off on a side track barely missing my friend. I just remember holding my hand to my chest afterward and asking, "Wow, is your heart beating as fast as mine is right now?"

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream fragment:*

I only very vaguely remember something about food and my mom.




Yesterday was an overcast day at the Lake. Made for comfortable kayaking weather, but no dancing lights on the canyon walls. Today should be sunnier.



.

----------


## ninja9578

Gorgeous TS  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Gorgeous TS



Thanks, Ninja. My friend is coming by in a few minutes and we are going to kayak down behind Lone Rock today. I haven't been there since April, so it's going to look different with the higher water level. So that will be cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

It turned out to be another overcast day with a little rain. But it was still a beautiful day to kayak.











.
.

----------


## ninja9578

Caves are cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Caves are cool.



Yes they are.




I don't know if the water level with reach this one this year or not. But it would be a cool one when it does.



.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was feeding these birds. I had a bag of marshmallows and found that the birds really loved marshmallows. I would toss out a few and they would all zoom in and eat them. They were mostly small birds like finches and sparrows. Then a baby hummingbird came and sat on my finger. I tried to take a picture of it.


This dream was inspired by feeding the geese at the Lake on Tuesday.

----------


## Robot_Butler

The caves look very alien in the overcast light.  Its crazy how the colors change so much with the different lighting.

----------


## Twoshadows

> The caves look very alien in the overcast light. Its crazy how the colors change so much with the different lighting.



That's what I love so much about the Lake--you never get the same experience twice. There are always going to be differences in the weather, time of day, time of year, water level, etc. 

If you look closely in the "cave" picture (the first one), you can see the raindrop splashes in the water. This was the first time I have kayaked in the rain. It never came down really hard, but just enough to give us a very different experience.

----------


## Twoshadows

And some places have that dream like feel where you see half reflection and half the real thing underwater. So you feel like you are hovering in this middle place.



.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, looks deep.  Must be some amazingly surrealistic snorkling / scuba diving.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a* lucid dream* two nights ago.


Here are the key thigns I remember:

I remember I wanted to* walk on my hands*. It reminded me of walking on my hands in a swimming pool.

*I tried to turn into a dragon*. At first all I could see is that my front "feet" were kind of a pink and blue color and had claws. Then I could kind of see my face--like I was seeing out of a mask. I could see my long snout out in front and a little of the shape of my head.

*I flew around* for a while. I had trouble for some reason. I tried picturing rockets coming out of me feet and it helped for a little bit, then I had trouble again.

I was looking at these really cool hissing *cockroach necklaces*. They were carved out of wood and put together so they moved--like those little fish necklaces made out of metal where the tail can move back and forth. I was impressed with the heaviness and quality of the wood/carving. I told my mom who was next to me how much I was bummed out becasue even if I bought one that it would go away as soon as I woke up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Now you have me thinking about pink dragons with rockets on thier feet.  Well, I won't be getting anything done for the rest of the day.

----------


## Twoshadows

I've had about 4 LDs since I've last written here. I seem to have less motivation in writing them up. They were pretty interesting though.

Twice I ran around in my LD until I found a guy to take flying with me. You wouldn't belive how hard it was to find a decent guy. And I didn't think I was being overly picky. I just wanted a guy between the age of about 18 and 50 who was average or above average in looks. I had to pass dozens of people each tme before I found the one. The first guy was about 20 and blond. I grabbed his hand and told him that I wanted to show him something and just ran until we took off flying. He was totally impressed and afterwards we kissed for a while. He was an especially good kisser.

The second time I finally found an even nicer looking guy who was in his mid to late twenties. I also grabbed his hand and told him he had to come with me. He gave me this look that told me he was thinking I was offering something a little more intimate. I remember feeling a little smug inside and couldn't wait to show him that what I was going to show him was much better than sex. I finally took off flying with him and I think he was cool with that. Afterwards we kissed a little too. But he wasn't nearly as good as the first guy.

In another LD, I thought I was talking to my mom in real life. I told her that I was drifting into a LD. I couldn't see her. All I saw was the view as I flew and swooped around in the sky. I told her how real it felt and how cool it was that I was still awake enough to talk to her and experience this at the same time. I told her tht if I had a funny look on my face it was because I was letting myself fall and it was very exhilerating.

I had another flying LD that I no longer remember any details.

----------


## ninja9578

Hi beautiful  :OK Bye now: 

I find it strange how when looking for a suitable mate in a lucid dream only trolls show up  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi Ninja, thanks.

Yeah, dreams are weird that way. But that was a fun thing to do. I'll have to try that one again sometime.

Last night I dreamed that I was throwing a football back and forth with Jillian Michaels. And I was chatting with her about playing softball.

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed that I was in some kind of athletic competition....and I was winning.

----------


## Twoshadows

My sleeping pattern has been off the last few days. I just don't seem to want to sleep, and when I do I haven't remembered any dreams. The only thing I can see that is different is that I have been exercising very intensely these days.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Maybe deep down you know you want to focus on your body for a while and give your mind a break.  That's the summertime attitude.  I'm sure your sleep and dreams will be back in a few days.  Sometimes they just take a little vacation.

Cool flying lucids the other day.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Maybe deep down you know you want to focus on your body for a while and give your mind a break. That's the summertime attitude. I'm sure your sleep and dreams will be back in a few days. Sometimes they just take a little vacation.
> 
> Cool flying lucids the other day.



 
Thanks, RB.

I have had a bit more recall  the last few nights.

Twice I have dreamed of my *sister that has cancer*. In the first I was taking her somewhere in her wheel chair. [That is wishful thinking right now. She is so bad she can't get out of bed at all these days.]

Then last night I dreamed that she and I were working out together. More wishful thinking.... 

In real life I'm supposed to visit her in a week. Part of me worries that she won't be around then. I'm sure that's where these dreams are coming from.

But I did have an interesting dream about 3 nights ago. My mom and younger sister and I were traveling North (to visit my *sister with cancer*, actually--she's on my mind a lot, I guess). We were getting there by flying. We were *flying at night* so no one could see us. I remember flying over this mountain and realizing how much faster we could get there by flying than in the car. I think I estimated our speed at 100mph. We were so close to the tree tops, I loved the feeling of rushing by.

At one point we stopped at a gas station to get a snack and use the bathroom. We each got an ice cream, which ended up being these tiny little servings.

That reminds me. I'm pretty sure there was part of a dream last night where a bathroom was involved.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another dream about my *sister that has cancer*. I was at this place that I can't decide if it was my house or my sister's house. But I saw her husband in the front yard making a video of their sons doing something on their bikes.

I went to where my sister was which was almost like it was the side yard, but it was covered, so I can't decide if it was inside or outside. I sat not far from where my sister was sleeping. Then she stirred and reached out to me and said my name. I said her name back and went over and sat on her bed and took her hand. I rubbed her back a little, and it looked like she went back to sleep.

Then her husband came over and asked me why I was bothering her while she slept. I told him that she had called my name and wanted me to come over by her.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Animal dreams:*

Jeff and I stopped at the side of the road and saw these *tortoises*. One was a regular desert tortoise. The other was a large Galapogos tortoise. I took out my camera and started taking pictures.

Later I saw a group of people being folowed by a *bear*. I got worried. But then as I looked closesr the bear turned out to just be a *cow*. A black and white cow.

Later I was watching Daniel and Marie. They had gone into this fenced off area. As I watched, this *huge hyaena thing* started chasing them. But they got out before it hurt them.

----------


## ninja9578

You thought a cow was a bear?  You ditzy blonde  :tongue2:   ::D:

----------


## packmania

Hi there TS, remember me? It's been a long time! Good to see your still keeping up the journal and the photography. Anyways i'll see you around  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hi there TS, remember me? It's been a long time! Good to see your still keeping up the journal and the photography. Anyways i'll see you around



Packmania!!

It's so good to see you back here!

I have been out of town visiting my sister who has cancer (things are not good).

I hope you stay around.   :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was watching *Harrison Ford* in a movie. Things transition so that I'm watching the movie being filmed. In the movie Harrison has a strong Southern accent. But then at some point he is dressed as a french artist. He continues using the Southern accent until he realized he needs to be using a French accent. He makes a funny comment and swithes accents. And the filming stops because of this mistake.

Then he is standing next to me and we are alone in this room. For some reason I thought that what just happened and his reaction were very funny. I start to laugh and have a hard time stopping. Then I tell him thanks, and that it has been a long time since I had laughed that hard. He puts his arms around me and we share one of those wonderful dream hugs that I enjoy so much.

One detail that I remember is that when we hug he is wearing a long sleeved shirt that had black and bronze vertical stripes.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

A* jaguar* was chasing me. I hid in a crack in the ground. But it reached down and was trying to bite my head. I had a book or board that I used to try to block it.

----------


## ninja9578

Weird that we both had big cats after us last night.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hungry dream cats on the loose.  Now that you mentioned it, Ninja, I'll probably end up having one tonight, too.  I do like to copy other people's dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I hope that doesn't mean that I might have another one. I really did not like the feel of those big teeth scraping on my head.

I really think I need a good dream tonight.

Like...I_ really_ do......

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:

*I had a dream that my *sister* and I were attenting some kind of outdoor event. She didn't have cancer. And we were just talking about trivial and carefree things.

----------


## Twoshadows

My sister died last night.

----------


## packmania

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.

----------


## ninja9578

:Sad:  aww, I'm sorry.   ::hug::   Hope you are alright.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Oh no  ::hug::  That's rough stuff.  She was lucky to have such a great, supportive family.  Take the time to bounce around all that love she left behind.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thank you, packmania, ninja, and RB.

The funeral was yesterday. I'm feeling a little better now. It's been an emotional couple of weeks. It's hard to say goodbye to a sister. All these childhood memories come flooding back. And I have these flashes of panic when I realize that I won't be able to talk to or ask my sister things. And she never got to go kayaking with me. That's what she was going to do when she got better.

But yes, RB, she was so full of love, and that will stick around and make all of our lives better. She was such an example to so many people. I want to Fight Like Susan.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You need to dedicate your next kayaking trip to her.  Next time you float, surrounded by all that breathtaking beauty, think of her, knowing her spirit is now a part of it all.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You need to dedicate your next kayaking trip to her. Next time you float, surrounded by all that breathtaking beauty, think of her, knowing her spirit is now a part of it all.



Yeah, I think I will. Thank you.

----------


## Twoshadows

.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I had a Scooby Doo type dream last night. I was with a group of people that were trying to solve a mystery. The setting was a ranch. The guy we were after was dressed like a horse. I remember thinking that this was more than just an episode. That is was more of a movie length adventure. This guy wasn't really a bad guy, but we needed to find out was he was up to. We were chasing him through the house. He would disappear through floors and walls. This house had lots of hidden passage ways and also places that lead to no where.

----------


## packmania

Nice photos TS, i really like the dragonfly.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks packmania.

*Dream:*

I was moving into a duplex that was supposely next to one that I had lived in a number of years ago. It was small and cramped inside. There was a funny blue counter area that was also a table. Out the window I could see a big rock. Suddenly I was outside by the rock. The rock changed into three big dogs and I was afraid they would attack me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I forgot to write down this dream I had a few nights ago.

I was with Jim at some kind of amusement park. Everything was miniature, yet people still seemed to be able to get on the rides. At one point I saw a two year old child behind the roller coster, and he seemed to tower over it.

Suddenly I become lucid. I immediately forgot the amusement park. Part of me must have remembered that LD I had a little while back where it was my goal to kiss guys. Out of habit I leaned over to kiss Jim, but right as our lips touched I realized it felt wrong, so I then just took off in the air flying. I remember thinking, "Why would I even want to kiss anyone in an LD when I can fly...this is _way_ better than kissing."

I remember feeling the wind in my hair and that feeling in my stomach as I would swoop down close to the ground before pulling back up and into the sky again. This didn't last too long, maybe a couple of minutes. But it was really nice. At one point I was flying over water, either a lake or ocean.

----------


## packmania

Hey congrats on the lucid TS! I've never kissed anyone in lucid dream, but i think flying would be more fun anyday!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey thanks, packmania. Yeah, flying is the best. But I got on this thing for a while where I just wanted to kiss guys. Weird, but it was pretty much an automatic response.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

Maybe lucid...?

I was watching *Sponge Bob and Patrick* building a castle from cardboard boxes. I knew that they were using their Imaginations. They were taking paper and coloring it like grey colored rock. They placed it on the sides of the boxes. I noticed how the boxes fit together perfectly and no seams showed.

I realized this was possible becasue this was not real. I also knew that because this was not real that I could make an* ice cream cone* appear. I put my finger out in front of me and concentrated. An ice cream cone slowely materialized. I put it into my mouth. It melted and was gone in two bites. I decided that because this wasn't real life that I could eat as many ice cream cones as I wanted. I pointed my finger again and got another cone. I noticed that the ice cream was pink. I tasted it and noticed how real it felt to be eating this ice cream that wasn't real. I finally did it a thrid time. I was impressed with myself as I realized that I ususally wasn't this good at creating things out of thin air and I ususally had to do anther tricks to get these results.


*Dream 2:* 

I had befriended a *Tauren* (world of warcraft) and taken him home to my grandparents' house with me. But once I got him there I realized that he was dangerous and that I wasn't sure I could trust him. I wondered if he would hurt me. Still, I felt this feeling of attachment to him and wanted things to work out.

[I think this came from starting a Tauren character on WoW the night before. Usually I play Alliance.]


*Dream 3:*

I was at what was supposed to be* Disneyland*. It was different than real life. But I have had dreams in the past where Disneyland is this certain way. And that's the way it usually showed up in most of my Disneyland dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a dream last night where I felt emotionally close to Robot_Butler. At one point in the dream a group of us were sitting in a hotel room on two queen beds talking. I looked across to where RB was sitting and was watching him. He looked up and caught my eye. He came over to me and said, "Wow....when you look at me I can really see the love in your eyes." I was a little embarrassed at that being pointed out. But I said, "Well, yeah. I just feel really close to you. You feel like family. I feel like I've known you forever."

----------


## Twoshadows

My friend and I discovered a really great slot canyon. Some places we could barely get through.




.

----------


## Twoshadows

.



.



.

----------


## Twoshadows



----------


## packmania

Wow TS, those photos are great! They make me feel like doing something a bit adventurous...

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow that one rock formation looks almost like a human skull ::shock:: 

Anyway I'm getting back into dream journaling again. Come by my dj sometime.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks packmania!

I go out hiking/kayaking every week. And each time is an adventure. Every time we see something different, whether it be rattelsnakes or bighorned sheep or great blue heron...it's always exciting.

Here is my video of that day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAbAZlqGcZo

----------


## ninja9578

That looks almost like out of a dream  ::shock::  cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow that one rock formation looks almost like a human skull
> 
> Anyway I'm getting back into dream journaling again. Come by my dj sometime.



 
Hi Ranma/Man of Shred (still trying to get used to that change)....

Yeah, my friend pointed the "skull" out to me so I took that picture. It turned out to be a really cool picture, I think.

Good for you for DJing again. I'm doing the bare minimum here. But it think it helps me to have the occassional LD still.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That looks almost like out of a dream  cool.



 
Which one? The skull? Pretty cool, huh?

Our kayaking/hiking adventures always are like dreams. Way cool.....

----------


## Man of Shred

> Good for you for DJing again. I'm doing the bare minimum here. But it think it helps me to have the occassional LD still.






 Yeah i ahd the occasional lucid after i hadn't gone for a while too. I seem to waste them on telling DC's they are only figments of my imagination.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah i ahd the occasional lucid after i hadn't gone for a while too. I seem to waste them on telling DC's they are only figments of my imagination.



Funny how we sometimes get stuck in a rut and do the same things in LDs. That's why I used to always plan what I would do ahead of time. It helped prevent that problem.  

I need to have a plan...maybe that would help me LD more these days.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I need to have a plan...maybe that would help me LD more these days.





 Well do you have some lucid goals you would like to try? maybe make a plan with that. My plan is to become lucid and change dreams at will. going from one place to another.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well do you have some lucid goals you would like to try? maybe make a plan with that. My plan is to become lucid and change dreams at will. going from one place to another.



That's a cool goal. Good luck.

I have lots of goals. But I need to pinpoint one or two, otherwise I can 't focus.

Lately all I have been doing in LDs is flying, eating desserts, and kissing guys--which is all good fun. But I need to branch out a little and master new things.

I'll have to make a goal. I'll post it here when I decide.

Thanks for the encouragement and making me think about it, Man of Shred.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, I just made my 3000th post today.

Which is actually pretty lame. I have been so close for months and months now, and I have just slacked off on posting. I think 98% of DV has no idea I exist.

----------


## Twoshadows

I forgot. I can just embed it.....  (But it's better watching it from youtube where you can watch it in high quality and much bigger.)

----------


## ninja9578

> Wow, I just made my 3000th post today.
> 
> Which is actually pretty lame. I have been so close for months and months now, and I have just slacked off on posting. I think 98% of DV has no idea I exist.



Aww, I'm sure that's not true, your dream journal is on of the top 5 threads on DV I think  ::D:   ::hug::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, I'm sure that's not true, your dream journal is on of the top 5 threads on DV I think



Thanks, ninja. Although I think it is the same 2 or 3 people that read it each time. And that adds up over the years. But, okay, I take it back. Ninety _seven_ percent of DV doesn't know who I am.  :tongue2: 

 ::D: 


I don't even do the lucid tasks anymore. I need to get back to that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a Lucid Dream last night after our talking. It really does make a difference for me when I just give it some thought.

It was either a* WILD* or a *pseudo-WILD* (my mind making the expected WILD things happen in my LD).

I'll write it up in more detail when I have the chance.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Rattlesnakes and claustrophobia.  When did your hikes become so dangerous?  Man of Shred is right.  That skull rock formation is spooky.





> I had a dream last night where I felt emotionally close to Robot_Butler.



That should have gotten you lucid.  We could have gone flying together, again  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> When did your hikes become so dangerous?



When I decided to go out kayaking and hiking regularly with a friend that is as unstoppable as I am.

When we get it into our minds that we want to do something we aren't satisfied until we get there. We had discovered that slot canyon area at about 4:00 in the afternoon of our previous trip. We decided that we needed to come back and explore it more fully the next time.

So when we start up that narrow canyon and are blocked by the snake, our only choice was to flush it back up the canyon until it widened out. Oh, but man I felt sorry for that little snake. It kept trying to hide in any crevice it could find. Unfortunately when the canyon is only a few feet wide we didn't want to pass it--we would be well within striking range.. Plus we didn't like the idea of it being so close to our kayaks. The thought of having it crawl under--or worse,_ in_ our kayaks was a little unsettling.

But it all worked out. We never saw it again on the way back. Of course everything started looking like snakes after that. But it's good to have reminders that we need to be careful.

But actually there are things we do realize aren't safe, and we reluctantly stop when we need to. Like in that one picture where I'm scooting up across the canyon (with my feet on one side and my butt on the other side because the canyon got too narrow to get through and we wanted to go up and over the top) and I took the picture down at my friend. I got to a point after rounding a bend where I could see that it got too narrow at the top while opening out below it--there was no safe way to go beyond that point. It was after that we backtracked and found a way up out of the canyon up onto the plateau above. Then we could go back and look down at that place we couldn't get past. There are solutions to everything.






> That should have gotten you lucid. We could have gone flying together, again



I know, that was some of the best fun I have ever had. I would love to do that again. So exhilarating and magical.....

----------


## Twoshadows

I was doing a *WBTB.* I was laying there getting really bored and wondering if I should just let myself fall asleep.

The next thing I know I am laying on the floor in my sister's place and I am being *pulled by my feet by something unknown* into the room behind me. I felt really freaked out. I tell myself that this is just part of the WILD expereince and that I should just relax and let myself fully enter the dream. 

I then felt that *humming vibration*. Again, I tell myself that it is just part of the WILD and that it means that things are moving along nicely.

Then* I feel myself being lifted up*. That part freaked me out even more, but I made myself relax and told myself that this part of the process of entering the dream.

I didn't let myself move for a little while because I thought it would wake me up if I accidentally moved my real arms instead of my dream arms. And I wanted to make sure I was fully my dreamself before I tried.

I finally did and *flew* back out of the bedroom and out the front door of what was my mom's house. *It was raining* outside. I remember thinking that I had never flown in the rain before and that this would be a unique experience.

So then I just started *flying around*. The rain felt very real, both nice, yet a little cold and uncomfortable.

I was near my *grandparents' house* at some point. I wasn't aware of any transition. I remember swooping down through what might have been buildings, but then I think they were canyons. Because later *I am flying over Lake Powell* and excited about doing that.


Anyway it wasn't my best LD, but I was really in the mood to fly again. I was telling myself that before bed--how much I really needed to fly. So I did get to do what I wanted. 

Now that I have started up again, I need to focus focus focus. SO I can accomplish many things.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I don't think I've ever flown through the rain, either.  That sounds like fun.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, flying through the rain sounds fun.  I've gotta try that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I don't think I've ever flown through the rain, either. That sounds like fun.







> Oh, flying through the rain sounds fun. I've gotta try that.



Well, I'm not sure it was really really fun. It was interesting because I had never done it. The lack of visibility made it different. The wet feeling was initially alright, but then left me feeling cold and uncomfortable. The rain drops stung if I flew too fast. And the water kept getting in my eyes and that was a little annoying. The good news is that it was extremely realistic in what I think flying in the rain would be like.

So yeah, everyone should try it once. 

But it wasn't my prefered way.

Just like in real life. Give me blue sky and sunshine any day.

(Except for that occasional cloudy afternoon where the clouds roll in right as you are hiking across a very hot open area with little shade, and gives you just enough of a little breeze to make you feel like you are in heaven. But not enough wind to make the trip back across the lake hell.)

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream fragment:

*There was some kind of *monster* approaching where I was. I was feeling quite a bit of apprehension.

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm glad you had a bit of a lucid after that talk. Good job. I've never flown in the rain before either.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I'm glad you had a bit of a lucid after that talk. Good job. I've never flown in the rain before either.



Thanks. I have noticed that talking about lucidity helps alot.

I was almost kayaking in the rain yesterday. It started out cloudy, and ended cloudy, but we had sunshine in the middle of the day.






.

----------


## packmania

Congrats on getting your wings back!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrats on getting your wings back!



 
Hey, thanks packmania!


*Dreams*:


Stressful ones. There were *two big T-rexes* that were by were I was staying. It was near a beach. I had to plan my times so that I travelled when they weren't watching or in places too narrow for them to get me.

Later as I was walking to my house a *veloceraptor* started chasing me. When I got to my house I realized that it was a very small one. I was angry for having to always worry about being eaten by dinosaurs. I grabbed the veloceraptor by its feet and whacked it agained the brick wall a few times. It made me sick to hear its skull crack, but I knew it had to do it. I finally set it down and finished crushing its skull with my hands.

----------


## Man of Shred

for some reason i laughed at the velociraptor part. especially when you grabbed it and smashed it. I can't picture you doing something like that, i hate to say it. but you so nice! That's why i laughed. :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> for some reason i laughed at the velociraptor part. especially when you grabbed it and smashed it. I can't picture you doing something like that, i hate to say it. but you so nice! That's why i laughed.



So you really can't picture me crushing somethings brains out? Guess you've never seen me mad...... ::D: 

Just kidding....

Thanks, Man of Shred.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Geoff Tate (singer from Queensryche) had kidnapped me and taken me to Egypt where he was forcing me to try to dig up 10 goblets in this big old building.

----------


## Man of Shred

> *Dream:*
> 
> Geoff Tate (singer from Queensryche) had kidnapped me and taken me to Egypt where he was forcing me to try to dig up 10 goblets in this big old building.



Oh that must have been dreadful ::lol:: . Actually that's the best one sentence dream i have ever read!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh that must have been dreadful.



 
Hahaha...yeah.

In retrospect I realize I didn't fully appreciate the dream like I should have. Darned lack of lucidity.

And I know what triggered the dream. I had recently watched the following video. And he looked just like that in the dream. All cool, leaning against a wall while I dug for the goblets, one leg bent, foot back against the wall, his arms folded across his chest, watching me......

----------


## Twoshadows

You know what I'm predicting? I think that tonight when Geoff Tate is lying in bed his thoughts will go something like this:" (singing) Its a place where you will learn To face your fears, retrace the tears And ride the whims of your mind  ........Wow, I can't get that song out of my head. You know, I really should master lucid dreaming once and for all. Hmmm...it seems to me like I heard someone recommend Dreamviews as a really good lucid dreaming site. I should get on it tomorrow and find a really dedicated lucid dreamer to work with me. Naturally it would be the person with the most entries in their dream journal. Yeah, that's what I'll do. And if they are really good and pm with me a lot, I might just call them up and sing Silent Lucidity over the phone to them. I think that they would appreciate that...."

Yep....any day now....

Hahahahaha......

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh, and I did have a mini lucid dream last night. I mustn't forget to mention that.

I was walking up onto  college campus that was supposed to be my college. I saw people walking toward the large parking lot holding instruments. I thought, "Wow, I remember I used to do that. That's where we would practice our field shows." 

And then as I looked the people seemed out of date. I could see that a lot of them had 80's hair styles and clothes. I started taking a really good look at each of the people that passed me. I started to realize that this wasn't real... that it was just a dream. I was amazed that I was able to see so much detail on each person. And for the remainder of the dream I just people-watched.....thinking how cool that it was that my brain was able to create things so perfectly.

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats on the lucid Twoshadows. I like that song. it's very dreamy. Maybe I'll listen again before bed :tongue2: 

 Edit: i finally had a short LD!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrats on the lucid Twoshadows. I like that song. it's very dreamy. Maybe I'll listen again before bed
> 
> Edit: i finally had a short LD!



That's great! I'll go read it in a sec.

I don't remember any dreams from last night.

I'll be gone for the next two days. I'm going kayaking down the Colorado River.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a great time on the Colorado. I had two dreams while camping.

*Dream 1:*

I was in this house that looked like a big tent. I noticed this little ringtail kept following me around. It made me really happy.


*Dream 2:*

Suddenly this huge hand reached inside my tent and grabbed me. I rolled over trying to get away.
I woke up breathing hard and my heart beating like crazy.

----------


## Man of Shred

Scary dream. That would freak em out too.

 I was lucid for a brief second last night. but it's comical how i lost lucidity, and how the rest of the dream i just didn't clue into the inconsistencies. You'll laugh. I promise!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Scary dream. That would freak em out too.
> 
> I was lucid for a brief second last night. but it's comical how i lost lucidity, and how the rest of the dream i just didn't clue into the inconsistencies. You'll laugh. I promise!



I'll have to check it out in a bit. Been busy.

I had two LDs this morning doing *WBTB*. Mostly flying. Also dream control changing the color of clothing. I'm still good.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I had a dream that I had to have *surgery*. They put this needle/IV in my cheek that was supposed to numb half of my body. They had to make a big cut. I was worried it would leave a scar.

The surgery was in my abdomen. I was afraid that it would still hurt on the half that wasn't numb.

*Dream 2:* 

I was involved with a group that was going to *fight* another group in a school cafeteria. I rode my *bike* there and it was one of those magical feelings as I rode it all over doing things not possible in real life

But when we got there there was a *school activity* going on. So it didn't look suspicious, I joined in the activity.

I remember a little girl asking me to hold onto her pet *mouse*.

----------


## Twoshadows

Brief LD yestrday.

Didn't do much except look around and observe. RC was floating.

----------


## Twoshadows

Found a Travel Bug yesterday while geocaching.

Today: On the Colorado River again kayaking....

----------


## Robot_Butler

My friend loves geocaching.  It always sounded like fun, but I've never tried.

----------


## Twoshadows

> My friend loves geocaching. It always sounded like fun, but I've never tried.



 Yeah, it is a lot of fun. We found another one when we were down on the river Wednesday.

Yesterday I had a lucid dream after a WBTB. I just wanted to fly and fly. And now I really don't remember the details. But I do know that that's what I wanted to do, so I can't complain.

Oh yeah, I did have a little problem with powerlines at one point. I remember being afraid of getting shocked.

----------


## Twoshadows

The travel bug came with us. He's in a lot of pictures. Here are two.




.

----------


## ninja9578

OMG, TS you are now so adorable that I can't stand it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> OMG, TS you are now so adorable that I can't stand it.



Haha. I'd have to agree. 

Glad you had a good time, TS. That travel bug suits you.  ::chuckle:: 

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hey, I had a great dream about you over the weekend.  We were rock climbing, and I kept cheating by flying.  I'll try to find some time tonight to type it up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, I had a great dream about you over the weekend. We were rock climbing, and I kept cheating by flying. I'll try to find some time tonight to type it up.



How cool. And rock climbing too. Oh you cheater....  You can only fly if you _fall_.

I'd love to read it.





> OMG, TS you are now so adorable that I can't stand it.







> Haha. I'd have to agree.



Wow, what brought that on?

Thanks guys.


I'm still holding on to the travel bug. He's visited another 5 or so caches, but I haven't found the right one yet to leave him in.

----------


## Twoshadows

Two LDs last night.

In one I was outdoors by a big pool. After I became lucid I decided I wanted to go down the really tall slide and into the water. I ran up the tall ladder and went down. It wasn't as slippery as I wished. I was a little disappointed. But the water felt nice.

Second dream:

Typical lucid binge. Vanilla creme cake with these little chocolate pieces. After I ate the one on the table I created another huge one and totally pigged out.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember part of a dream where I went in to these people's house. I found this secret door in their garage. As I went in I saw this wooden staircase that went down and down. There were these hallways that went so far. There seemed to be this whole world down there. Then I knew the people were coming home and I knew I had to leave fast so I could hide the door.


In retrospect I am reminded of Dead Mines for those who play WOW.


In another dream I was visiting my friend Korin and her whole family was living in tents out in the snow. 

Edit: One more remembered dream:

I was being tracked down by these people because they learned about my special powers. I was trying to stay out of their grasp and stay hidden.

----------


## Twoshadows

*I love Halloween!!*

----------


## ninja9578

Me too!  I expect to see pictures of you in a costume, last year you promised me a picture of you as that green jedi, but you failed to deliver  :Sad:   What are you going to be this year?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Me too! I expect to see pictures of you in a costume, last year you promised me a picture of you as that green jedi,



Blue jedi.

Aayla Secura.

I don't know if I'll dress up this year. I have no parties or festivals to dress up for.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is me from a few years ago. I made the costume myself, so it's not perfect.

----------


## Twoshadows

Had the typical bathroom dream. I can't remember very many details. But I was trying to find a place to go. There seemed to be problems with any toilet I could find. Just very typical. Gotta go-- but can't.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I haven't seen a lot of Halloween dreams lately.  That must mean you have everything under control?  I know my decorations have been scaring the neighborhood kids for weeks, now.

You can always come out to my party.  Normally, I'm grounded from throwing Halloween parties because I go way overboard.  I got talked into it at the last minute, this year.

----------


## BrentMatthews

> Blue jedi.
> 
> Aayla Secura.
> 
> I don't know if I'll dress up this year. I have no parties or festivals to dress up for.




A blue jedi!? That is pretty much the best halloween costume ever! I had a dream a few days ago, where I was a green jedi. It rocked.

----------


## Robot_Butler

What do you paint yourself with?  I'm supposed to be painted white this year, but I hate that grease paint.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I haven't seen a lot of Halloween dreams lately. That must mean you have everything under control? I know my decorations have been scaring the neighborhood kids for weeks, now.
> 
> You can always come out to my party. Normally, I'm grounded from throwing Halloween parties because I go way overboard. I got talked into it at the last minute, this year.



Aww..thanks for the invite.






> A blue jedi!? That is pretty much the best halloween costume ever! I had a dream a few days ago, where I was a green jedi. It rocked.



No kidding. Did you read this before you had the dream? Either way, that's cool.

Good to see you around, Brent.







> What do you paint yourself with? I'm supposed to be painted white this year, but I hate that grease paint.



I just used the stuff you can get at Wlmart. It's probably grease paint.

It was not really a pleasant experience. I painted as little of me up as I could.   I also had to mix colors so I didn't end up a sickening dark bright blue. I used blue, white, and yellow to acheive that color. And another trick is to go light. Let some of your natural skin color show through, otherwise it looks disgusting. That's my 2 cents.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams...*

Lots of dreams last night. The one that stands out to me is this one:

*Dream that stood out:*

I was with *my sister Susan*. I was talking with her. I was telling her how we had thought she had died. She had been so sick, that I guess we just _assumed_ that she had died. But what a wonderful surprise to find out that we were wrong, and that not only was she still alive, but also very fit and healthy. I remember walking outside with her and telling her that I wanted to take a picture of her standing next to her mailbox. I was so happy.

*Another dream* was about camping a bear, and a naked guy.

*Another dream* had my mom in it. But I can't remember anything else. I should have written them up this morning when they were all still fresh. Lessons learned....

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Sex dream.

Sorry, sharing no details.


 ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was with my *sister's kids*. We were working on thise really cool wooden 3D puzzles that their dad had supposed bought from overseas. The one I was working on was shaped like a boar. It was made from dark wood and was very glossy.

The twins started telling me how they kept having dreams about their mom, as if she were still alive. I then told them about the dream I had about Susan still being alive and how we have only _thought_ she had died.

Then things changed in the dream and it was as if that dream were really true and Susan was acutally alive somewhere.


*Dream 2 (mini lucid):*

I was going down into this world of *bug people.* I had to pretend that I was one of them. Everyone looked human but lacked emotion. I did okay for a while, then I found out that I was caught on camera smiling. There was a big chase. I briefly became lucid and started to fly. I had some trouble getting high or fast, but it kept me out of the immediate reach of the bug people. I was never lucid enough to change the dream. I just knew that I had the power of flight because it was a dream.

*Dream 3:*

I was riding my *bike* with Barb and Chirs. We were going down these fairly steep dirt roads. My bike didn't have brakes that worked, but I was surprised at how well I was able to handle my bike on those turns at the bottom of the hills. I was able to really lean into those turns.

----------


## Robot_Butler

How did your halloween go?  Do anything fun?

----------


## ninja9578

> *Dream:*
> 
> Sex dream.
> 
> Sorry, sharing no details.



Pretty please?  :wink2:  I always share mine  :Sad: 

and how was Halloween? It's my fav holiday too  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> How did your halloween go? Do anything fun?







> Pretty please?  I always share mine 
> 
> and how was Halloween? It's my fav holiday too



Hi guys--thanks for remembering me even when I am gone a lot.

Halloween was good. Kind of low key this year, but nice as always.

I haven't been doing a lot of vivid dreaming lately.

Like last night, for example:

I remember something about horses and dogs, my friend Barb, my mom and the Blue Bayou restaurant. But that's the extent of it.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was taking care of my friend's 12 month old *baby*. I was carrying him with me all over. I finally realized that I hadn't given him anything to eat in a long time, so I gave him a banana. And he liked it.

*Dream 2:*

I was waiting for someone is a *car*. I was parked by the side of the road. The car kept rolling forward. And I kept having to reach over and step on the brake (I was in the passanger seat) and reverse the car back to where I wanted to be parked. It was frustrating and freaked me out each time it happened. But the car had a snow cone/shaved ice machine in it, and I helped myself to a tall glass of shaved ice.

*Dream 3:* 

I was at my *grandma's house*. I was going through old stuff with my sister and aunt trying to decide what to keep and what to give away. I didn't want to give anything away because I didn't want it to hurt my grandma's feelings even though I knew she was dead.

At some point she was there and I was telling her that we were giving stuff away that I was sure that the dead didn't have the same attachments to thing that we, the living, had.

Then I called my mom and told her that I had seen my grandma even though she was dead. I told her I hadn't seen my dad or older sister though.

*Dream 4:* 

We had moved to Utah. I was about to start high school. I was suddenly very excited about the chance that I would finally get to date guys from Utah, as if they were so much more interesting than anyone from California could be.

*Dream 5:*

Bathroom dream. Surprisingly I was able to find an empty, clean restroom stall that had a door that both closed and locked. And I was able to go. I think that was a first for me.


*Dream 1 (from the night before):*

I was at what was supposed to be my mom's house. She has the house decorated beautifully with *Christmas decorations*. They were the most exquisite things I had ever seen. The room was dim and they all had lights. My favorite was this village that had been carved onto a hillside. It was about 3 feet by 3 feet and about a foot tall. It was all painited siver with these blue lights lighting up different places, each brightening and fading. I walked aroud the room taking in the detail of each of the decorations. I remember thinking that I no longer thought that al lChristmas decorations were cheap and ugly like the things you usually see in Walmart..

----------


## Twoshadows

Here's a hiking pic from a few days ago.

----------


## Twoshadows



----------


## ninja9578

You're so pretty  :smiley:   And I wish I could walk around in a tee and long sleeve shirt, it's freezing here  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, ninja.

 :smiley: 

Yeah, I am so glad I live where we have mild winters. In fact, this is the best time of year for hiking around here. In the summer it's almost too hot--unless you hike close to the lake and can cool off afterwards. That's why the kayaking excursions work out so well. I would die if I lived somewhere that I would have to stay indoors half the year.



Anyway...after the good recall two nights ago, last night had almost nothing. That was sad. I want to do better remembering my dreams. I miss not dreaming as much.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a *lucid dream* last night. I decided I wanted to have one and --blam--I had one.

I was awakened and did a *WBTB*.

*Dream:*

I was looking around in what was supposed to me a (my?) kitchen. I suddenly saw this large brown bird on top of the fridge. At first I thought it was dead, but then I realized that it was making these sad peeping noises.. It was stuck in some ice that had formed on top of the fridge. I went over to it and did something to loosen the ice and free the bird.

At that point I noticed that it was an* owl*. It flew over to where my mom was standing. It was having a little trouble flying. It still had some ice on his lower feathers.

We were on this porch area. I noticed other birds in the area. As I looked closer I saw that they were mostly owls. I had never seen so many owls in one place before. I was fascinated. Harry Potter crossed my mind and I wondered if this was significant to have the owls all out in the daytime like this.

But then I did what I always do in a situation like this. I grabbed my camera. I started taking pictures of all the amazing different kinds of owls. I was able to get some great close ups. I was feeling so great about this.

And then I went and tried looking back at what I had taken. Not a single picture had taken. My camera wasn't working properly. I was suddenly very very upset.

But then this little thought came into my mind. What if this was a dream? I didn't want the owls to be a dream. I thought this was too cool. But as I thought about it more, I was becoming more and more convinced that the owls couldn't be real.

Things faded a bit at this point. I then remember forcing myself into the dream. I didn't have a body at this point, but I made myself feel like I was flying. I imagined what it would be like to fly with my nonexistent arms out in front of me.

That worked. I soon could start seeing my arms appear and my body solidify. and I knew that I was safely in the dream. I was inside a house, so I kind of hopped and flew over to a door and then flew out.

AS I flew I remembered how much fun it was in a previously LD to find a dream character and fly with them. I looked around for someone who looked likethe "right one".

I felw over a lot of kids or very average looking (boring?) people. The I saw a guy with reddish brown hair sitting on a park bench that reminded me of a guy that lives in my neighborhood in real life. I decided that he would be interesting to fly with. So I flew over to him and took him by his arm and said, "Come fly with me".

As soon as I did that I was disappointed in myself. Where was the fun in that? I needed to build up to that point. Start a conversation and ask him things like, "Do you believe in magic?" or something to that effect. Maybe get into an argument about the possiblilities of flying. And then--blam--surprise him.

But no I just took him by the arms and flew. He had no reaction whatsoever. At one point he started slipping from my grip and I told him to put his arm around my neck.

The dream continued with us just flying around. But I remember nothing really interesting. 

Oh well.

But I did get to fly.

And I did get to practice my lucidity skills.

I'll get it better next time.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dang, if I had known that the task of the month was to do a summersault in the air, I could have so done that last night.

Guess I need to stay up on these things.

Oh well.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did have a lucid dream last night...and i did do a summersault in the air. So I got the Task done...on the last day of course, so it's almost lik eit doesn't count. But I guess it's better than doing it tonight.

*Dream:*

I was jumping on a trampoline. I was suddenly partially lucid. The dream faded. But like before I was able to force the scene around me so I was back on the trampoline. As I jumped I noticed tootsie rolls on the trampoline bouncing around. I thought. "Yes, this is a dream I can eat candy!" So I started eating the tootsie rolls. (This obviously wasn't my best LD or I would have realized that I didn't have to be satisfied with toosie rolls, and I could have created chocolate truffles or something that I enjoy more. But surprisingly the tootsie rolls tasted pretty good to me.)

So I ate and jumped and then I *started doing flips*. At that moment I remembered that the *Task of the Month* was to do flips oin the air. So I continued for a while, flipping and trying to stay in the air for longer than normal.. I have always liked doing dream flips so I felt that this was using my LD wisely.

But after while I suddenly wanted to do something really different. I don't really remember how it happened--if I created it or it just appeared. But suddenly I was in the *Death Star*. I was looking down at a very large meeting. I could see *Darth Vader* sitting in the middle of this huge group of people all sitting around him in this stadium like setting.

I decided that I wanted to have some fun. I was feeling very brave and in control. So I flew down to Darth Vader and kicked him in the chest and then quickly flew back up and out of the stadium.

It was so uneventful that I purposely waited for someone to start chasing me. Finally I was aware that one of the head guys was coming after me, and I felt a little thrill of excitement.

And then I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

Nice lucids. good job on beating up Darth Vader. I've been becoming lucid a lot more often lately. which is unusual for me.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice lucids. good job on beating up Darth Vader. I've been becoming lucid a lot more often lately. which is unusual for me.



Hey thanks.

I'm glad you have been getting lucid lately. I need to try harder. I miss the fun. I mean where else can you kick Darth Vader? (Haha---and remember my dream where I made out with Darth Vader, black mask and all... ::D: . Wasn't lucid, though, but it was very exciting.)



Dreams:

I had lots of dreams last night. But I can't seem to remember a single one at the moment. Need to get back in the habit of wirting them down as soon as I wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Hey, what every happened to the pig puppet?  He still visiting your dreams?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey, what every happened to the pig puppet? He still visiting your dreams?



Nope, haven't seen the pig puppet for a long time now.  :Sad: 


Dreams:

Tons of dreams. I have been super busy and haven't recorded them. I think one day I was counting and had like ten or more that I remembered when I first woke up.

I'm going to try to record better. I hate missing days like that.

----------


## Man of Shred

I also hate those dreams that take so long to type and then you get a few days behind in posting them...

----------


## Twoshadows

> I also hate those dreams that take so long to type and then you get a few days behind in posting them...



I know. And I've noticed that if I don't post them right away I never get around to it.

I used to be way better at writing down dreams.The whole first 4/5ths of my DJ is full of those kind of dreams. 

Then for the last year I have been bad bad bad.....

And also kind of lazy.

And maybe a bit distracted.

And a little less dedicated.

Wow...that's a pretty sad picture.....

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey...I've got a skull floating by my head. I must have done something right.

(Please don't go away... Please don't go away....)

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah i just noticed too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay I'll post my dreams even though recall wasn't the best.

*Dream 1:*

Something about moving into a house with lots of spiderwebs and a big crack in the wall.

*Dream 2:*

Something about me taking a pretty yellow and red rock that my mom later said belonged to the neighbors.


Wow...that's a sad little set of dream fragments right there. Maybe I'll remember the rest later.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was at a *high school reunion*. As I was in an elevator talking to some old friends one told me that one of the guys had been talking about how hot they thought I was. I felt quite flattered.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a really cool dream where I should have been lucid , but I was not. I had some pretty awesome dream powers.

I'll get to writing up the deam in a bit.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long LD this morning.

I was driving a truck and having problems controlling it (typical dream sign) I finally was coming up to another truck that had some either surf boards or snow boards sticking out the back. I started slamming on the brake, but the truck kept going at a slow roll until it ran into and broke the "boards" on the back of the other truck. I was horrified. But the feeling and situation caused me to become lucid.

I don't remember all the details. I remember *flying around a lot*. I ended up at my grandparents. I saw that the neighbors had Christmas decorations out front that was 8 reindeer pulling an RV. As I watched it took off flying. I had the momentary thought that they spent way too much money on something that fancy. I flew around some more. I flew across the valley to the mountains on the other side. 

At that point I remembered that TOM to find Santa's sleigh. But as I looked around none appeared.

I flew some more (and I really think I was doing things that I have now forgotten)

I do remember feeling pain in my finger and looking down saw it was covered with these little burrs. I tried to pull them out, but they had these really sharp little barbs and they just stuck to my other fingers. I tired to just make them disappear, because I knew this was a dream and that I had the power to do so. But they wanted to stay. So I did the next best thing. I landed on the ground next to a group of ladies and said, I know you all have tweezers with you. Can you pull these out?" They then all pulled out tweezers and quickly pulled them out. I felt pretty good about taking care of that problem so easily and quickly. 

I was about to leave when I noticed I had one burr left on my finger. I saw a teenage guy. He had sandy brown hair that curled a bit over his eyes and over his ears. He had blue green eyes and a light sprinkling of freckes across his nose. I went to him and asked him to get it out. He did. I then sudden had this desire to *kiss him*. So I went to him and started to make out with him. He kissed me back. It was one of those odd kisses and felt "slimey". So I then flew away.

Later I noticed that slimey feeling in my mouth still, and I started spitting out all this green slime. I remember thinking "Oh _sick_, that is _so_ nasty. Why did my mind have to do that??"

----------


## Twoshadows

I also need to catch up on the dream I had a few days ago.

In it I was in this big room in this house with a lot of other people. I noticed that the *gravity felt lighter than usual*. I asked about it and a guy told me that it was indeed less than usual because they had done this experiment involving air pressure in the attic above. It made perfect sense to me.

I decided to take advantage of it. I started jumping and doing the dream flip that I love so much. I was doing a really good job with them. Other people were trying but I was doing so much better. I somehow knew that it was because I had special powers.

To prove that I did I held out my finger. I concentrated on it and felt heat in the end. Just as the fingernail was about to ignite, I stopped. I decided that it would be better to _not_ start my _finger_ on fire, but rather a strip of newspaper. I help up the strip, and with my mnd started a little fire on the end. I watched it burn down to about two inches from where I was holding it. I then blew it out. 

Then to show that I had even more power than that, I then concentrated on the paper and watched as it slowly grew back. It grew all the way back to how it originally was. But I kept it going and started growing back a full page of newspaper. I felt so satisfied that I was able to do it. It was a similar feeling to being able to do things when I'm lucid. But I never actually was.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very long and complex dream involving an old roommate Lonni. I don't know if I can explain it. We were hanging out as roommates and doing a bunch of stuff that I no longer remember. But them certain things started to feel familiar. I then suddenly remembered that I had read the book, or part of it. The one that told about us and what would happen to us. I had skipped to the last chapter and read the first half of it. I knew that it was intense and scary. But I had never finished it so I didn't know how it would end.

So things started getting intense in my dream (some kind of chase scene), I got a little upset at myself for not finishing the book to see how it would all turn out.

And I don't actually even remembered how it all turned out in the dream now.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow that book thing is kind of like having an exciting dream and then waking up just before the climax. kind of like the dream you just posted  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> wow that book thing is kind of like having an exciting dream and then waking up just before the climax. kind of like the dream you just posted



Yeah, it's kind of frustrating. And I had completely forgotten about the dream until something later in the day triggered it.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream(WBTB):*

I was at my mom's house. The dream was involved, but I no longer remember what we were doing. But I do remember it started getting freaky. I remember passing these human skeletons. Some even had some flesh still onthe bones. One of them was from a murder that had happened not long ago. I thought it was awful that the bones of the lady were still there. (I think these were all outside the house.)

Then I was in my mom's bedroom when the house started to shake. Something about it seemed way worse than just a normal earthquake which wouldn't have bothered me. I started panicking. I started screaming for my mom.

Then I realized that it was just a dream. But I was still freaking out as the house continued to shake. The "just a dream" wasn't sinking in fully. I then realized that I had the power to wake up and not have to deal with this any loger. So for the next few moments I was trying with all my might to wake myself up, but getting really frustrated because I didn't seem able to.

*Then lucidity hit me fully.*

I ran to the window and flew out. The shaking slowly stopped. I flew around over buildings and I was suddenly happy again.

[There is a part here that I feel the need to skip.  :Oops: ]

Then eventually I must have lost lucidity. I was with Jeff and Jim in this building and we were fixing it up. Jeff was taping the drywall and Jim started painting. I noticed that Jim was painting this really neat mural. I noticed the details and started raving to him about how cool it was.

Later when we were done and leaving, Jim told me to call him at 7:30 am.

----------


## ninja9578

More dirty dreams there TwoShadows?  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> More dirty dreams there TwoShadows?



Maybe.... ::D: 

Even though I'm lucid, sometimes my dream self does things out of character.

----------


## Twoshadows

Recent pics:

----------


## Twoshadows

Been dreaming a lot, but not posting.

Here is an interesting one from yesterday.

I was with a group of people sitting around this table. I was explaining to them how I could control things (if I had used the term "dream control" would I have become lucid?).

There was a small pile of unpopped *popcorn* in front of me. I picked a kernel. I focused on it and made it sprout. We watched as it grew out of my hand to about 4 or 5 feet tall. I concentrated and formed ears of corn. Several of the people around me then picked the corn. I then picked up another kernel and did it again. I grew about 4 stalks of corn. After I grew the last one I picked off an ear and held it in my hand and concentrated again. The corn started popping, until the whole ear was made out of popped corn. I then twisted my hands and the whole ear fell apart into individual pop corn.

I felt very proud of myself. I remember thinking that it had been a while since I had tried something like that and I was glad that I was still able to have such good control.

So even though I never became lucid, I still feel like it was a good demonstration of my "power".  :smiley:  


I did had a lucid dream a few weeks ago where I became lucid and started flying, and felt lonely and wanted someone to fly with. I thought of a friend that I had recently gotten back in touch with. As soon as I decided that it was him that I wanted to fly with, I swooped down to the ground and saw him. I took his hand and we started flying. But for some reason he didn't fly as well as most of the people I take flying with me, and I ended up having to put my arms around him and carry him under me as we flew.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah I've been having lots of non lucid dream control dreams lately. Not as satisfying as a real lucid tho!

----------


## Twoshadows

> yeah I've been having lots of non lucid dream control dreams lately. Not as satisfying as a real lucid tho!



Hi Man of Shred!

Yeah, I wish I became lucid every time I did that. But there is still somethinig satisfying about just doing that cool "magic" stuff. 

The problem is, I think we just get too used to doing it, and it no longer makes us lucid. I mean, of course we are magic and powerful. That's just who we are now.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, I just noticed the new "Thanks" system. 

Cool.

I will be thanking all the people who have given me encouragement.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> yeah I've been having lots of non lucid dream control dreams lately. Not as satisfying as a real lucid tho!



I've been having a ton of these, too.  Maybe there is something going around.  I often get them as 'aftershocks' the week after a really good lucid. 

Popcorn.... mmmmm.

----------


## ninja9578

TwoShadows is back  :Oh noes:   ::D: 

Gorgeous picture of the ice  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I've been having a ton of these, too. Maybe there is something going around. I often get them as 'aftershocks' the week after a really good lucid. 
> 
> Popcorn.... mmmmm.



Hi RB! 

Interesting...I have never noticed when I have these in comparison to my Lds. But I do think it is related to the fact that we are just plain good at what we do.





> TwoShadows is back  
> 
> Gorgeous picture of the ice



Why thank you.... :Shades wink:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a sexy dream involving a pirate.

Also a dream where I was on a cruise. It was supposed to be a flashback of sorts to a time in my youth where the cruise was part of some school reward for good grades.

Another where I was on an amusement park ride that looked like a train. It was going really fast and felt really good.

And then there was this dream about the dental center. I was supposed to call someone but had the wrong phone number. Stressful confusing dream. 

Another where I was talking to this guy about the wild adventures we have each had. This guy had done some amazing things in his life. I showed him the place where I had had sailing lesson when I was young (a calm inlet off the ocean). And he told me about the place where he had learned to sail where the ocean was always very rough. And he told me other stories that were very thrilling.

I finally asked the question, "What was the scariest thing you have ever done?" And I really wanted to know the answer to that question. But at that moment my alarm went off. And I was left feeling very unsatisfied.

----------


## Twoshadows

Last night:

I somehow found myself near this evil Satanic cult in a wooded area. They were chanting creepy things. Then they sensed someone else who had snuck up on them. They called down their evil power, and I suddenly heard the guy screaming in pain.

Then they called out my name. I knew that at any moment that I would be in pain, but I prayed to be shielded. I pictured this shield, like a bubble protecting me.  And I could feel the evil bounce back off my shield. Then they started calling out names of my family members. I quickly was able to create shields for them to protect them too.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow another dream where you excercised lucid control!

 I once had a dream George bush jr. tried to attack me and he bounced off an invisible sheild i seemed to have...

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was in *Sri Lanka* making my way through this narrrow canyon. There were poisonous *snakes* everywhere. Every rock had a snake next to it. Every crack had a snake in it. I could see tiny vipers. Big black cobras. I was wearing shorts and flip flops and a t shirt. I felt so exposed. I tried to step slowly and carefully so as not to disturb them and make them want to bite. A big cobra came out at me to about chest height. I held my breath and it didn't bite. 

I remember thinking that this was so scary. Why was I so comfortable walking around by Lake Powell with all the rattlesnakes there. Would I ever be able to do that again after this experience?

I also had my camera with me, and I kept thinking: "Well, at least I'm getting really good cloe-ups of these snakes. I can't wait to download them and see how they turn out."

Later I was with my Sri lankan host dad in an office with a group of people. We were looking at a game that I had supposedly brought from America.

And later I was taking with someone about my little host sisters and I was imitating how they would try to talk to me in English with their cute Sri Lankan accents.

As I woke up I was so disappointed that all the pictures I had taken of the snakes were now gone.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, Sri Lanka sounds awesome, I've always wanted to go there.  Ever been?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, Sri Lanka sounds awesome, I've always wanted to go there. Ever been?



Sri lanka is awesome. I was an exchange student there, so the people in my dream were real people. I have been dreaming about Sri Lanka more these days. I haven't been posting all the dreams. But it has been on my mind.


*Dream:*

I was going to a *hotel* with a group of people. I was trying to find my room which was 181. The hotel was huge and like a maze. I went up the elevator and looked. But there was no rhyme or reason to the numbers. Just as I would think I was getting close, like room 159, it would suddenly jump to room 354 or 72. I was carrying a heavy suitcase and one of my legs didn't seem to work, so I was limping along for what seemed like at least an hour. I was getting so frustrated.

----------


## Twoshadows

dream notes:

measuring fish

penguin in a puddle

garden of eden

----------


## Man of Shred

> garden of eden



 Wow I can't wait to read about it!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow I can't wait to read about it!!!



Thanks.



*Dream:*

I was following this group of people down this narrow trail on the side of a cliff. Off to my left I could see these huge old dead trees. Most were just stumps and twists of old branches, but they still towered in the air above the trail I was on. The old trees were covered with vines and other growing things, so the place was all alive. I suddenly had the impression that this was where the *Garden of Eden* was. I looked at the huge dead trees and thought that those must be the original trees. I was fascinated to know that I was now in the place where it all started.

Later our trail ended and we had to get across to different areas by swinging across vines  and jumping from branch to branch.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Another recent dream:*

I was at this party. I was wandering around with no shoes, and I looked down in time to see a baby* rattlesnake* strike out and bite my toe. I tried to get it off, but he held on. I reached down with my hand to try to gently pull it off, but it then struck out and grabbed hold of my finger. I finally got it off and flung it away. I looked at my finger and toe and could see red spots where its fangs had been. I tried to feel if it had really broken the skin much. I wasn't sure if I had any venom in me or not. I decided not to worry because I was close enough to a hospital that if I started to fee any effects of the venom that I would leave for the hospital immediately.

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed that I found a whole bunch of fossils, and I was happy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I dreamed that I found a whole bunch of fossils, and I was happy.



I found a geode yesterday, which is very rare in Hawai'i, and a rock that looks like a spear head. Crazy.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I found a geode yesterday, which is very rare in Hawai'i, and a rock that looks like a spear head. Crazy.



Hi WakingNomad...

You live in Hawaii? How cool to find a geode. I love fossils, and always have my eye out as I'm hiking becasue I live in a very fossil rich area. I have been finding some cool things lately, too. Hope you find more neat things.



*Dream:*

I had an interesting dream last night that I was reflecting on as I was getting dressed this morning. But for the life of me I can no longer remember it. I so need to get back into the habit of jotting down notes when I first awaken. I have been having lots of interesting dreams lately. But since I haven't been writing them down I forget them fast. What a shame.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did remember a dream from the night before last. I was running away from someone. I was *running* down the hill toward the house I grew up in in LA. My legs were having trouble moving. It was as if they were tied together with rubber bands. I could only get them to go apart very slightly making running awkward and difficult. But then I suddenly remembered that when this happens that I run so much faster when I turn around and run backwards. So I did and made much better progress.

While that wasn't a very exciting dream, it's something that I experience ocassionally in dreams and therefor really needs to be a *dream sign* that TRIGGERS lucidity.


And right as I wrote that I had this faint memory of a recent dream where I used* telekinesis*. Maybe more will come back. This is just another reminder to myself that I need to write down my dreams immediately. It's too much work to try to remember them later.

----------


## Man of Shred

your recall will go up. keep trying. I just started jotting notes again too.


Edit: Had a strange dream with you in it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hi WakingNomad...
> 
> You live in Hawaii? How cool to find a geode. I love fossils, and always have my eye out as I'm hiking becasue I live in a very fossil rich area. I have been finding some cool things lately, too. Hope you find more neat things.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dream:*
> 
> I had an interesting dream last night that I was reflecting on as I was getting dressed this morning. But for the life of me I can no longer remember it. I so need to get back into the habit of jotting down notes when I first awaken. I have been having lots of interesting dreams lately. But since I haven't been writing them down I forget them fast. What a shame.



I found a cat skull in a pile of compost. My boss told me to throw it in the trash, but I insisted on burying it.





> I did remember a dream from the night before last. I was running away from someone. I was *running* down the hill toward the house I grew up in in LA. My legs were having trouble moving. It was as if they were tied together with rubber bands. I could only get them to go apart very slightly making running awkward and difficult. But then I suddenly remembered that when this happens that I run so much faster when I turn around and run backwards. So I did and made much better progress.
> 
> While that wasn't a very exciting dream, it's something that I experience ocassionally in dreams and therefor really needs to be a *dream sign* that TRIGGERS lucidity.
> 
> 
> And right as I wrote that I had this faint memory of a recent dream where I used* telekinesis*. Maybe more will come back. This is just another reminder to myself that I need to write down my dreams immediately. It's too much work to try to remember them later.



I love telekinesis! Awesome. I hope you remember it!

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys. I will respond later. I just have a sec. but I wanted to write down notes.

Notes from Yesterday:

Extended *Camping trip* with church. Trying to pack fast.


Lady with* coati*. Trying to take pictures of this *marsupial* with a baby. Camera problems.

*Today:*

On train/tram in airport with *Rob* on way to *Disney World*. Talking about a dream I had just had playing *World of Warcraft*. Boss fight. trying to play two characters at once. (I think I really had that dream right before).

Later.... still on the way to *Disney World*. Stopping at *Dustin's house* for a party. Frustrated because I wanted to be at DW not wasting time at a party.


Later in a *deserted mall*. Looking for something. Seeing bowls of *candy* that stores left out for clients.


Dang. I know there is more.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember any dreams from last night, so I'll tell a real life story:

It was a beautiful day yesterday, so I was outside working in the yard. I picked up a bag of potting soil and carried it half way across the yard. I then flipped the bag over to find a big Black Widow spider on the back. I felt tickly and creepy for the rest of the day. I'm suprised that I didn't have my recurring black widow nightmare last night.

----------


## Twoshadows

> your recall will go up. keep trying. I just started jotting notes again too.
> 
> 
> Edit: Had a strange dream with you in it.



Just read and commented on your dream. You sure do have interesting dreams. I was reading some of your other dreams. I felt a little lost. You seem to have some repeating dream themes going on that I don't know the back ground story on.





> I found a cat skull in a pile of compost. My boss told me to throw it in the trash, but I insisted on burying it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love telekinesis! Awesome. I hope you remember it!



I love using telekinesis in dreams. It always makes me feel just a little more powerful when I wake up, like there is some special ability in me that just might burst out at any moment now.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream notes:*

Driving through *military base. Jets and UFOs*. Trying to sneak* pictures*.


Getting on *yellow roller coaster*. Grease from the bar got on my jeans. Roller coaster had long route--passed the different *Disney parks* like Magic Kingdom and Hollywood  Studios. Also passed the ocean. Took lots of pictures. *Camera having problems* with delay after I push the button. 
Total dream sign. I have to start remembering that.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh noes, you're forgetting to check your dream sings too  :Sad:   Sounds like a hell of a roller coaster though  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Ninja...

Yeah, the roller coaster was cool except for the grease. It traveled like the monorail between the parks, only the track was better with more ups and downs and curves.

And about *dream signs*...I am actually thinking of taking a piece of masking tape and sticking it on my camera case with a little note written on it. Maybe I need to start doing *reality checks* every time I pick up my camera. I have my camera with me in nearly all my dreams these days. Honestly, if I became lucid every time I picked up my camera, I'd have lucid dreams every night. It's worth a try. I miss lucidity.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Good idea about the sticker.  I was just thinking the same thing.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good idea about the sticker. I was just thinking the same thing.



Hey RB...


Well, guess what guys...?


I was having a dream this morning. I was a the *beach* and seeing all kinds of cool *sea life* along the shore. I pulled out my *camera* to take some pictures. But when I pushed the button to take a picture nothing happened. Plus the battery was almost dead.

I said to myself, "Dang....why does this always happen to me?"

Then I thought, "Doesn't this always happen to me in dreams? Too bad this isn't a dream. This is way too real."

And then I thought, "Well, maybe I should just make sure....."

And I took off running for the water and jumped...and I started soaring over the water.

And I thought....."Well...what do you know....it's a dream after all."

I flew over the ocean for a moment then dropped into the water.

And then....my alarm went off.

I had about 15 seconds of lucidity.

----------


## Man of Shred

you had 10 seconds more of lucidity than I had last night. good job.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yep, It still counts  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks guys...

*Dream:*

I was visiting someone is a hospital, I think. I was in a big reception type area on an upper floor. I noticed the air was thick. I could see ripples in the air. I saw people jumping and going slow (like when you see the men on the moon). I started jumping too and enjoying the feeling of staying in the air longer than normal.

I had a baby with me that I thought was my own. He was about a year old or a little younger. I saw a cage that had some parakeets. I brought him over to the birds and showed them to him. He smiled and like watching them.

At one point I was trying to remember my baby's name. It bothered me that I couldn't remember. I thought, "Gosh, I must not be a very good mom." I realized that I couldn't think of his birthdate either.

I finally decided that his name was Quentin (which is the name of a friend's real life baby...and in retrospect this baby looked just like him too). I took care of this baby for what seemed like a long time in this dream. I remember changing his diaper and wanting to feed him, but not sure if he was old enough to feed crackers to.

Later I was in a room visiting a person that I supposedly knew. There was this camera attatched to a snake-like cable that moved around the room looking at things. It made me nervous.

At one point a glass frame broke, and I was trying to get all the little glass shards off the floor before anyone stepped on them in bare feet. A lady came in and started to help me. She told me that she was the one using the camera and had seen that I could use some help with the clean up. I felt better knowing the face behind the camera.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Must have been a relief when you woke up and realized it wasn't really your baby.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Must have been a relief when you woke up and realized it wasn't really your baby.



No....not really, actually.

----------


## BigFan

> I finally decided that his name was *Quentin* (which is the name of a friend's real life baby...and in retrospect this baby looked just like him too).



Interesting name  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Interesting name



Yeah..it's a cool name. One that you don't expect to see on a baby...but get used to after a while.



I haven't had any memorable dreams lately. :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bunch of "end the the world" type dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

I read about the Lucid Tasks yesterday and told myself the next time I was lucid I would do those. Apparently it's good for me to set goals like that becasue I got lucid last night and completed both tasks.


Lucid Tasks Dream:

I was having *camera problems* and was feeling very frustrated. There was something I really wanted to take a picture of (though I can't remember what it was). 

Something in my mind reminded me that this meant that there was a chance I was dreaming. I didn't want to think about that possibility because that meant that whatever it was that I was taking a picture of was not real, and I really wanted it to be real.

But I decided to try to fly anyway, and wasn't too surprised when I took off gliding and knew that this was a dream. 

I then remembered the Tasks that I wanted to try.


I landed on the ground again. I was on the side of a nearly empty city street. I could see no cars and very few people. 

I decided to try the *basic task* first--*the simple headstand*. So I bent over with my hands down, just like I would do a hand stand in a pool. I put my head on the pavement and tried to balance my legs in the air. At first I was having trouble maintaining balance. I had to tel myellf, "Oh come on... this is a dream. I should be able to do this with no problems." And at that I steadied myself and held a headstand.

Pleased with myself, I decided to try the more advanced version of a headstand. I wasn't sure how this one would work. I had never separated body parts on a dream before. I had no idea if they would come off easily or not. Would it hurt at all?

I grabbed my head in my hands and started giving a sideways pull. I wasn't sure if anything was happening. Then I noticed my shadow on the ground in front of me and I realized that that would be a great help.

I then watched as I slid my head off my shoulders (no pain or discomfort at all) and lowered it to the ground. I also didn't noticed any change with the way I was viewing things. My vision remained focused on the shadow.

I placed my head on the ground next to my feet. I felt no sensation on my head at all as I carefully stepped up on my head. My feet, however, were bare, and I could feel my head and hair under my feet. I stood there for a moment. 

And then must have lost lucidity because I remember nothing else.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done gorgeous  :smiley:   Interesting way of taking your head off, I might try that one too.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks ninja. When I first read the advanced task I didn't think I would try it. I have this aversion to tasks like that (you know, carve yourself like a Jack-o-lantern, give birth to yourself...that type). But it turned out nice and straight forward.

----------


## Twoshadows

Petrified wood is cool.





Very very cool...

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was in *Florida* again. I can't remember details.

*Dream 2:*

I was in Sherri's house. *Jillian Michaels* was there. I asked her to fix my hair up. She scrunched it up taking advantage of my natural curl and pulled it over to one side. I wasn't sure I liked it.

*Dream 3:*

I was having a *lucid dreaming discussion* with some other people. It was decided that the most difficult thing to do in a LD was to make other people fly (but not while holding thier hands). I wasn't sure I agreed. I said that I didn't remember trying to make others fly except while they were with me. But that I felt it was easy to point my finger at things and make them go flying (like rocks and stuff). Why couldn't we do the same thing with people? It just shouldn't be that hard. 

I decided that in my next LD that I would try this. I wanted to prove to myself that it wouldn't be that hard to make other people fly.


So I guess I have a new goal.

----------


## Man of Shred

very cool!

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was supposed to be taking my friend's son to* Disneyland*. But when I got there the boy was gone. I called my mom, and she said that he had been with her but had gotten hurt so she took him to the hospital, But he seemed alright so not to worry--just go to Disneyland anyway.

So I walked to the entrance by myself. It felt weird to be there all alone. It looked more like the entrance to Disney's Animal Kingdom. I decided that I wanted to take pictures of all the second story windows on Main Street. But I realized that there weren't any second story windows here--that I must have gotten it confused with the Main Street in Downtown Disney. Nothing seemed the way it should. I tried to remember if I were at Disneyland or the Magic Kingdom at Disney World. I wasn't sure.

I wish I had gotten lucid here. I have never been lucid at Disneyland. 

No, actually I do remember flying to the top of the Matterhorn once in a LD a long time ago. But that was it, no exploring the Park.

Another goal.


*Dream 2:*

Related to the first maybe:

I was in a parking lot with a group of people, some of them playing in a *marching band*, watching a huge *fireworks* show that we thought was coming from *Disneyland*. At one point I had my *saxophone* with me and was improvising along with the band. I thought I was doing a good job.

----------


## ninja9578

You play the sax?   :smiley:   How about some Gerry Rafferty?  I like beautiful women who are artistic  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> You play the sax?  How about some Gerry Rafferty? I like beautiful women who are artistic



I haven't played much at all in recent years. But I played all through Jr high, high school, and two years of college. Then I kind of let it go.



*Dream 1:*

We were being attacked. There were *bombings* all over the area. I was running away from what looked like a storage unit place where some bombs were just going off. I injured my *finger* and wrapped it up in a cloth. Later I felt that the cloth was completely hard, like the blood had all dried up. I was afraid to take the cloth off to see what shape my finger was underneath. It felt mostly numb by then.


*Dream 2:*

I was standing next this wall of mint *ice cream*. It was starting to melt, and I had a spoon. I kept scooping up the melting ice cream and eating it and feeling extremely happy. I remember thinking, "No problem is so big that is can't be solved with ice cream."

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm jealous you did both of the tasks so easily.  I need to get on those.  I haven't done a task of the month for a long time.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi RB...

That's the first Task of the Month I have done in a long time, too. I suddenly had the desire to do it again. I was really glad I was able to jump right back in and get it done instead of struggling and having to work back up to the level I was when I left off. I guess it's kind of the "riding a bicycle" kind of thing.

I just have to keep it on my mind enough now that I LD more. That seems to be the key for me. I just have to think about it and decide I want to bad enough. It usually happens when I do.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember any dreams. I had to get up this morning at 4:30. That didn't help. But I do plan on putting more effort into LDing.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I went into this very large indoor amusement park. At the same time I went inside I saw an *owl* fly in. It was a medium sized owl that was white with brown patches. I was very worried about the owl. I was sure that he would die if I didn't get him back outside.

It seems I spent a while trying to get the owl out, but had no luck. At the end of the dream the amusement park was almost empty. I had gotten some help from some workers to help me get the owl out. We turned out all the lights and opened the biggest set of doors. We saw the owl come close to the door. He was holding a live rabbit. I wondered where he got it. He didn't fly out the doors, instead he flew behind a building. 

A few minutes later he flew back up carrying one of the rabbits bloody legs. I remember thinking, Oh...the rabbit's dead now..."

Finally the owl flew out the doors and into the night.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

My sister's husband's sister Jodi came up to me. She told me that my sister had given her a necklace before she died telling her to give it me to at some point after her death. Jodi felt that it was time to give me the necklace now. She pulled it out. It was made from light green stones that had hints of orange. Jodi told me the stones were very rare, and that Susan made it especially for me. It was so beautiful. I took the necklace and started to cry. And I cried and cried and couldn't stop.

----------


## Twoshadows

Just remembered another one.

*Dream 2:*
I was kayaking under the freeways in these tunnels. I was with two other people. We had to duck under spider webs. And at one point we were having to swim and there were scorpions floating on the water. Finally we ended up coming out in a storage area for a Walmart. I was looking at their plants and pets. The people I was with started sneaking sweat shirts to take back with them. I was upset. I felt it was wrong to steal things.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That owl dream is so rich with symbolism.  I get the feeling you could spend all day trying to come up with an interpretation.  Did you come away with the feeling it was really just a dream about an owl?

----------


## Twoshadows

> That owl dream is so rich with symbolism. I get the feeling you could spend all day trying to come up with an interpretation. Did you come away with the feeling it was really just a dream about an owl?



Sometimes I get these feelings with dreams that are distinct, that linger with me for quite a while after the dream, like something meaningful has happened, yet I can't put it into words.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream* (maybe this is several dreams):

I had gone on this trip with a group of girls. We were staying in this awful motel room that was decorated in burgandy and pink. I took out my camera and tried to take pictures but the battery was wrong. I took it out, and it wasn't the right one. I was mad because I couldn't take any more pictures on this trip.

I didn't go lucid at that point.

Later we were in an airport watching these huge jets take off. Then I was on a plane. Seems like something happened, like we almost hit a building. But I don't really remember that.


Then I was back at home in my childhood house. I was in the backyard. I don't remember what triggered lucidity. But I suddenly knew I was dreaming and flew up in the air a bit. I felt a bit unstable in the dream, so *I rubbed my hands together*. I realized that it had been forever since I had done this in a dream. I noticed that it really did bring me back in to the dream. I felt more physically there.

I looked over the fence into the neighbor's yard. They had their sprinklers on. I knew I wanted to* go through the sprinklers*. I thought that it was either a Task of the Month from the past...or something that I had decided at one point I wanted to do. So I swooped down until the water was sprinkling on me. The water felt very real.

I flew back up. I then remembered reading on of my LDs from a long time ago where I had used my five senses...and how that had made the dream way more meaningful. So I flew over to my roof and *rubbed my hand all along the brown asphalt shingles*. It was satisfying to feel the roughness under my fingertips.

I then remember one of the other Tasks that I had been wanted to try for a whiel now was to *meet a fictional character*. The one that popped into my ehad was a character from a story that I had started writing myself a while ago. I flew back up and looked into the neighbors yard again and saw a wheelchair. I thought it was empty at first. But as I got closer I saw a child sitting in it. I wondered if this was my character as a child. He started talking to me. What he said didn't make sense. But I thougth it was cool that he was interacting with me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was a *giant robot*. I and another giant robot landed on this planet. I then realized that our job was to destroy the planet. I didn't want to destroy the planet. So I started picking up rocks (huge boulders, actually) and throwing them at the other robot hoping that would stop him from destroying the planet.

*Dream 2:*

I had a *baby* with me that I was caring for. I don't remember details.


*Dream fragment:*

I was in my garden when I saw a small *black panther* come out of the bushes. I was quite startled.

----------


## Man of Shred

dream 1 was Awesome!

----------


## Twoshadows

> dream 1 was Awesome!



I know. It is unusual for me to have a dream like that. Usually I get the more "everyday" sort of dreams. Thanks.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

Something about Steve J, kernels of wheat, and static electricity.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was caring for a new *orange tabby kitten*. I was telling friends that it had only kept me awake the first night, but after that it had settled down and was now sleeping alright at night. It seems I had had the kitten about four days by this point.



*Dream 2 (fragment):* 

I was pulling up to the curb in front of what was supposed to be my house, but the *brakes weren't working* well and I kept going for about two house lengths past my house. I had to put the car in reverse and back up to my house.

(Missed that dream sign of brakes not working well)

----------


## Robot_Butler

That last lucid sounds like it was fun.  Was your character supposed to be in a wheel chair?  Or was that just a part of the dream?  Maybe you could consider working that into your story.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That last lucid sounds like it was fun. Was your character supposed to be in a wheel chair? Or was that just a part of the dream? Maybe you could consider working that into your story.



That character actually is in a wheelchair. He's a very nice guy, that's why I though it might be fun to talk with him in my dream. I'll have to keep trying. And I need to make a list of all the fictional characters I would like to talk to or interact with. It could be so much fun.

----------


## JacksDreams

Very interesting dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Very interesting dreams.



 
Thanks. I appreciate you taking the time to read them.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a weird low level lucid two nights ago.

I was having *camera troubles,* and I decided that I had to be dreaming. I took off flying. I remember reaching out and trying to touch things as I flew so I would feel more part of the dream.

Then things got kind of weird and kind of became a sex dream. I realize I wasn't fully lucid in parts. Like I thought Sam from Supernaturals was my boyfriend. But I do remember I kept saying, "This is _my deam_...we're going to do it _my_ way." I really don't remember a whole lot.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, I remember the last few times that you had camera troubles you missed it  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, I was having problems with that for a while. But recently it has been the thing that gets me lucid. So now it's working in my favor. 

Yay, camera troubles.

I just hope my camera doesn't stop working in real life. Like, on Monday I was on a very tall bridge taking pictures of condors. I would have hated to have jumped off the edge thinking I was lucid.

But actually I wouldn't-- because when I become lucid in my dreams I just fly up automatically without really doing anything physical. My lucid self rarely touches the ground.

----------


## Twoshadows

This so made me wish I could fly in real life.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That makes me want to bungee jump.

----------


## Twoshadows

So you bungee jump? I know people have done that from this bridge. That's one thing I have never really wanted to do.  But maybe I'll try it in a dream sometime, though. It doesn't seem as scary to bungee jump when you know you can fly.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh TS, you've got to try it.  Bungee jumping is such a rush, you'll love it.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh TS, you've got to try it.  Bungee jumping is such a rush, you'll love it.



 Well, if I am feeling particularly brave, I'll give it a try.


Dream:

I had a interesting dream last night. It was very nostalgic. I was at what was supposed to be my grandparents' house. My aunt was about to sell the house (my grandparents had passed away), and we were going through the things to take anything that was meaningful to us.

I remember opening cupboards and closets and finding all these things that held such memories for me in the dream (but in retrospect were not real life things). I would hold up a wooden toy or music box and think about all the memories that I had when I was little with that item. I did that again and again. It was a really powerful dream. Felt so real.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

My* mom* and I were being chases by a* T- Rex*. We climbed over the ledge onto a tall tree. Instead of going away, the T Rex laid down to sleep across the only path back . Our only choice was to climb down the tall pine tree we were clinging to. The branches were sparce, so I had to use a rope and my exceptional knot tying skills to help let us down.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I had more dreams where I was with *my mom*. I just remember that we were *traveling*. I don't remember details, only that we were in the car a lot on the highway.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was at what was supposed to be Emily's house. I was just leaving and saying goodbye when I noticed that the mountains by her house seemed all wrong. It occured to me that I might be dreaming. I felt a little disappointed at first because I felt that the dream was almost over. But then I thought, "Why do I think that? Just because I am leaving Emily's house?"

So I took off flying. I flew between some rocky hills/cliffs. I tried to fly higher than them, but seemed to stay the same height. Then the ground dropped below me. I could see it sloping down toward the ocean. I flew out and over the water. I then remembered the Task of the Month where we are supposed to skydive off a sky scraper. I didn't have a skyscraper nearby, so I just decided to *free fall into the ocean*. I was up a good ways, so this felt like a big deal to do this. I could feel the wind rush by as I prepared myself for the cold wet water.

I hit the surface and sank all the way to the bottom, which was actually maybe only 12 feet or so down at the place where I landed. To my surprise the water felt neither cold or wet. It just felt "thicker".

The next thing I remember I was back on the land. I saw a *very good looking guy.* He had light brown hair, blue eyes, and a little stubble. I went to him and *started to kiss him*. The kisses felt very real. I then took his hand and started flying with him. *We flew back out over the ocean*. It was dark now. I could see the very last bit of light at the very edge of the horizon. So I could just barely make out where the ocean and sky met.


We flew out a ways. I suddenly had this little chill come over me as I remembered how creepy I find the ocean at night, and here I was flying out over it so far that I couldn't see anything on the land behind me. I even asked the guy, "Isn't this creepy to be way out here over the ocean in the dark?" I think he agreed. Finally I saw some lights of some ships ahead of us. They looked like cruise ships. I flew up to one and landed on it.

The guy and I stated making out again.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Two very powerful dreams last night.* 

One was about a *DV Member*-- and I may or may not write that one down. 

The other was another hiking dream where I am bitten by a* rattlesnake*. How many of those an I going to have?


*Rattelsnake dream:*

I am on a date with this guy that I used to know from college. We are driving up to the mountains. At one point I tell him to stop the car. The colors on the mountains are unreal. I look for my camera to take a picture and realize that I don't have it with me. I am very frustrated about that. I then just stare at it trying to make a mental picture of it that will always stay in my memory.

Then we get out and start hiking up this ravine. I look down and notice a rattlesnake asleep in a bush a few feet to my right. I give my date a heads up by saying "rattlesnake to the right".

Then I notice I'm stepping over a small rattlesnake, also half hidden in some dead grass. I give another heads up. Then everywhere I look, I see more rattlesnakes "rattlesnake to the left"..."rattlesnake to the right".

I notice that I'm wearing shorts and short socks. I mentally kick myself for not wearing thick long jeans. I feel so vulnerable. But luckily the rattlesnakes all seem to be somewhat dormant. All laying still and none in striking position.

But then suddenly I feel a pinch on my middle right toe. I look down and see a very small rattlesnake hanging by its mouth onto my toe.  I am now wearing just flip flops. Trying to ramain calm I call to my date to help me get the snake off my toe before it can inject more poison into me. I was thankful this was just a baby rattler.

I then suddenly recall a man I met (in real life) in Sri Lanka that was a snake charmer who had cut off his own finger after he was bitten by a baby cobra because the babies have the most potent venom. I knew I didn't have it in me to cut off my toe.

I pictured my whole foot and leg turning blackish purple and swelling up horribly, and wondered if I would even make it to the hospital in time.

I think the stress at this time woke me up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another *ocean/waves dream* where the waves keep getting bigger and bigger until the little island we were on is getting swamped. I was with a school group. Most of the people were swimming out in the waves. I climbed up a pole of a pavillion area because I was carrying a bag with me that I didn't want to get wet. Then a boat came and picked us all up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It is frightening just to read that snake dream.  I've never been too scared of snakes, but I still hope I'm never bitten by one.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey RB!

The funny thing is I have never been afraid of snakes either. None of the times I saw and was close to the rattlesnakes this past year scared me. Even the big one in the video I posted (although it made me more cautious afterward). But there must be a part of my brain that is warning me that I really don't want to get bitten by one. Especially in a place where I would have to hike a long way to get to help.

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I'm finally going to write down that DV member dream from a few nights ago that I mentioned. It was a very emotional dream that has really stuck with me. I just have to edit it a little so I am comfortable with this. And I am going to leave the name out (sorry folks). Let's call the DV member XXXX.

*Dream:*

In the whole first part of the dream I am with XXXX. It seems we have been in a relationship for a least a little while. I feel so close to him and we have been intimate. I remember some scenes where we are together and very close.

Then suddenly I realize that I don't belong in his world. That there is no way I'm going to be able to stay here with him. This realization hurts me to the core. I want to deny it, but I know that I really have no choice. I want to put off telling him. I don't want to do anything that might hurt him, but I'm in an impossible situation. I try to think of anything I could to or say that might make things easier.

Then at one point he says something to me. Something about me being "his girl". I suddenly realize that I have to say something now. To not say anything would make me feel like I was lying to his face. My heart was breaking as I open my mouth to tell him that I couldn't be his girl any more.

But my words come out fuzzy and echo-y. Before I can even get out what I was trying to say, I have the equivilant to a false awakening. I realize that I have left his world and am back in my world. I feel a brief moment of relief that I never had to see his face when I told him I would be leaving him.

There is now a lady standing next to me. She is a person of some authority over me and my situation. I think of her as a kind of "dream guide" even though at no moment I ever suspect that I actually may be dreaming.

She tells me that I have to make my leaving of his world permanant. I could do it the long way which would be not entering it for 6 weeks. By doing that it would break my connection to his world forever.

But she told me that it would be best to do it the immediate way. The immediate way would be to create a situation in which XXXX would think I was dead. That would also sever my connection to his world.

It pained me, but I agreed to her suggestion of the immediate way.

A big window opened up in front of me and I could see into his world. It was important for me to see how this was done.

I saw the city that XXXX was in. There had been some kind of big disaster, and the city was burning. I then saw a close up of XXXX and his best friend and the friend's girlfriend. They were in the process of putting on protective clothing so they could escape the city. The friend had a big grin on his face as if he was looking forward to this exciting and dangerous task. XXXX also had a determined and brave look as he also put on his gear. The girlfriend was already dressed. I also saw a figure that was supposed to be me also already dressed up in all my gear and ready to make the escape from the burning city.

I watched as they took off and started running down the street. Dramatic music was playing, as if it were a movie, as I watched them dodge falling debris.

Then I saw that my figure had fallen a little behind. In slow motion I saw part of a burning building start collapsing. I was too close. I saw my figure disappear under a mass of burning material.


XXXX stopped and turned, looking for me, only to see me being crushed by the falling burning building. He ran to the burning mass. I could see the horror on his face as he realized that I was in there, and it was too late for him to help me. He yelled my name and screamed "Noooooo....."

I realized I was in tears. I had never imagined that I would do something to put XXXX in so much pain. I just kept thinking, "What have I just done..."

And then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, complex plot for a dream.  You'd tell me if it was me right?  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Good try, ninja, but if I were going to tell you, I would have just written your name in there the first time.  :smiley: 


Lucid Dream:

I almost forgot about this dream since I have to get up early this morning to help a friend move and never wrote it down...or even had a chance to go over it in my mind. So here is what's left of it.

I remember being in this old little burger place in a small town. I looked outside and saw a* tornado* coming toward the place that I was standing. I started to run away but realized that there was no way I could outrun it.

I suddenly became lucid.

Something about a tornado made me think that there was once a lucid task involving one. I thought it might have been to merge with a tornado (I still haven't checked to see if this actually was ever a task or not).

So instead of running from the tornado, I ran straight at it. As I got close I decided to start spinning myself with my arms out so when the tornado went over me I would already be spinning. I guess it worked. The tornado was obviously not a very powerful one and much more like just a dust devil that I have had personal experiences with in real life. I spun around a bit inside of it and was lifted off my feet for a brief time.

And that's all I acutally remember of the dream. Something tells me that there was much more to this dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Nice lucid!!! Never been in a tornado before...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice lucid!!! Never been in a tornado before...



 Thanks, Man of Shred. Yeah, the tornado was pretty cool. I guess that's another thing I can check off my list of things to do while lucid.

I think I had a cool dream last night but I don't remember it so that's pretty much the same as not dreaming at all. Bleh.

But I guess I can share a dream I had a week and a half or so ago. I'm a humble person. I can share this.

*Dream:*

I was with Jillian Micheals (personal trainer from Biggest Loser etc) We had been talking and hanging out. Then I suddenly realized that I needed her help. I started whining at her about the pounds I had put on while my sister was dying and how I had never gotten them off and how it was kayaking season and what was I going to do...etc etc. 

And then she took me by the shoulders and said to me firmly and seriously, "Christine. You don't need my help. You know what to do. Just Do It."

And after that I woke up with a new resolve. I have been making my green drink and homemade protein bars and working out with my weights again. And I am feeling so much better and wondering why it took so long to get back on the ball. But at least I am on a roll again and will be where I want to be in hopefully not too long.

Anyway, if anyone reads this and wants to share a word of encouragement, it's always welcome.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember any dreams from last night. But I did get up at 5:00 and do a good lower body workout and some cardio. 

On a sad note, one of my good friends recently got diagnosed with breast cancer. She has already had a masectomy and starts chemo next week. It breaks my heart. I have a hard time even wrapping my brain around it. And like I did with my sister, I try to Fight for them by being extra healthy myself, as if by doing so it will help them Win. I just have to remember that when they don't Win I don't have to stop Fighting.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That dream where you faked your death sounds painfully emotional.  I always feel so drained after an emotional dream, like that.  The feeling stays with me for days.  

Good call getting back on top of your fitness.  Now that summer is here, there are so many opportunities for active, outdoor fun.  I hurt my shoulder last year, and my workout has never quite recovered.  It is frustrating to have to hold back when exercising.  In my case, I guess it's called "getting old."

----------


## Twoshadows

> That dream where you faked your death sounds painfully emotional.  I always feel so drained after an emotional dream, like that.  The feeling stays with me for days.  
> 
> Good call getting back on top of your fitness.  Now that summer is here, there are so many opportunities for active, outdoor fun.  I hurt my shoulder last year, and my workout has never quite recovered.  It is frustrating to have to hold back when exercising.  In my case, I guess it's called "getting old."



Thanks RB. That dream did stay with me for a long time. But I actually like deams like that. Very powerful... better than the mundane dreams I often have where I'm just doing everyday stuff. Makes me feel that I have had a real adventure.

And sorry to hear about your shoulder. That's a bummer. I hurt my knee last month. I was stupid and running really fast in the dark and tripped and flew and landed (on concrete) on my knee (and head and shoulder, somehow). I was so freaked out that I had done something to permanently screw me up. I couldn't do any kind of leg exercises for almost three weeks. So after it healed I was more motivated than ever to really jump into a kick butt routine. So it seems to be fine now. But I know shoulder injuries can be pretty bad. I hope you can use it more and more as time goes on.

And we can't talk about "getting old". Put that thought out of your mind. We may not be able to do everything we were able to do 5-10 years ago. But I have determined I am going to be a very fit old person some day. One of my best friends that I kayak and hike with is actually old enough to be my mom and she is still going strong. And in fact, several of the people in our local hiking/kayaking group are in their 70's and they are extremely fit. So I no longer have thoughts like "When I turn XX (pick a number), I will officially be 'old'." I am going to be out having fun til the day I die.

----------


## Peon

What do you do to have such good recalls?
Also, I had an earthquake near my town recently, I know that has nothing to do with your dream but I thought I'd put it out there  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> What do you do to have such good recalls?
> Also, I had an earthquake near my town recently, I know that has nothing to do with your dream but I thought I'd put it out there



Hi Peon, Thanks for reading. 

What do I do for recall? 

Well, right now I'm doing nothing and it shows. But when I do have good recall, it is mainly from making recall a priority. I go to bed telling myself that I will remember my dreams. If I wake up in the night, I jot down key words so I will remember the dream in the morning. And then when I do wake up in the morning, even before I open my eyes, I think back at what I was dreaming about and back track as far back as I can remember. I usually have decent recall when I do that. And I really need to start doing that again. I did really good with that for a long time. But now I have let it slip and I'm lazy.

Earthquakes....

can be cool as long as no one gets hurt. And this has nothing to do with my dreams either--but I grew up in Southern California, and one summer we had four earthquakes, and I was on the phone with the same guy during three of them. ::D:

----------


## Peon

Haha that's cool yo I live in Central Cali!

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool.

Had dreams about camping ang caring for someone's dog and baby.

Oh yeah...going kayaking in a few minutes.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Lucky you, I went kayaking last weekend  ::D:   Take pictures!

----------


## Twoshadows

Kayaking was great, even if the wind picked up at the end (when am I _not_ kayaking through the wind, right?). And I'm sorting through my pictures.

*Dream:*

Something about getting new roommates and rocks. I don't really remember much.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had some pictures ready, but I'm having trouble uploading. I guess I'll try again in a bit.

----------


## Twoshadows

The uploading worked this time. Here is the first pic from yesterday. We had great weather, and the lake was now warm enough to swim in. We found ourselves a nice little beach, and enjoyed the sunshine.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm not doing a very good job of remembering my dreams these days  :Sad: .

But I did go on an excellent hike yesterday.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, poor girl.  I have trouble when it's hot too.  Hikes are fun  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks ninja.


I had a night full of dreams. Or I should say that I had a morning full of dreams since I got to sleep in until 8:00 instead of getting up at 4:45. 

I'll jot down some notes for now:

*Dream 1:* meeting Blink182/dream powers

*Dream 2:* Shopping in mall, buying lighted glass Christmas ornaments

*Dream 3:*  Being chased b T Rex and spinosaurous

*Dream 4:* cleaning a boat and talking to an Asian girl about how all guys like Asian girls.

----------


## Twoshadows

Been a busy week. Went to the Grand Cayon twice and Lake Powell also twice. So my DJ is suffering.

Had a weird dream where I was in the bath. I looked up and saw my dog was coming in through a window right above the tub. Then another dog was trying to come in too. Then I thought I saw a person behind the dogs. I freaked out to the point of waking up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Bad bad night of animal attack dreams (bears and mountain lions in my hiking dream...and great white sharks in my lake/ocean dream).

----------


## Twoshadows

I was hiking in mountain lion country all day. My dream from last night made me slightly more wary. At least I didn't have to worry about the Great Whites. And no rattlesnakes today either. 

My camera broke in real life and I didn't even RC. I can't believe I didn't.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream two nights ago. It wasn't that great. I didn't even remember it until later in the day. And I did the wrong lucid Task of the Month. Oh well...

But this is what I do remember:

Something made me lucid and I was flying around. (No memory about where I was)

But then I remembered that I really should be trying the task of the month. Since I hadn't been keeping up on it like I should I was having a hard time remembering what it was. I finally decided that it was "to give someone a gift". 

At this point I was in a store. I looked over and saw Robert. I reached in my pocket to see what I could find to give him. I was wearing shorts, and the pockets were shallow and empty, except for some lint and crumbs.

I saw a shelf next to me. I reached around behind the shelf to grab something to give him. I didn't want to see it ahead of time. I wanted to be surprise of what my mind would chose. I felt a package and pulled it around so I could see what it was. It was full of little metal beads for making a bracelet. 

I handed it to Robert and said, "Here is a gift for you". But I wasn't satisfied so I reached around again to find another gift that seemed better. But it was another of the same things. So I kept trying.

Eventually I lost lucidity in my frusration to find another more interesting gift.

----------


## Man of Shred

hey my name is Robert... hey thanks  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> hey my name is Robert... hey thanks



That's right. Well, it would have been a more interesting dream if it had been you. I don't have many DV member dreams these days.

I don't have many dreams at all these days. Something abut getting up at 4:30 every morning kind of screws that up.

But I did have stupid recurring dreams last night--the kind where you are not sleeping well. I kept walking through my garden and thinking I was about to step on my little toads. (I recently got some tadpoles and now they are turning into tiny toads and leaving the water and hopping around my garden). In the dream I would be about to step on a toad and I would jump awake. Only to fall asleep and do that again and again....

----------


## Twoshadows

Mini dream:

I was outside standing by my car when I saw a movement underneath. I bent down and saw a small brownish armadillo. I turned to go grab my camera. But then I remembered my camera was broken.



I have a feeling I'm going have this type of dream a lot until I can get myself a new camera.

----------


## Twoshadows

All I remember from last night is a brief dream where I was in CA visiting my friend Ed and his family.


Side thought: I wish I were at Disney World today. I hope it's a beautiful day in Florida.

----------


## Twoshadows

I get up too early these day to remember dreams. I need to think up a new strategy.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a nap dream this afternoon:

I was playing trumpet in a parade. As is typical, I couldn't remember the music. The girl next to me was supposed to be a trumpet player, but for some reason had a trombone with her, making me the only trumpet player. Also I was at the very front of the parade. I felt like everyone could hear my wrong notes. We marched into this food court area, and I was trying to weave my way through the tables and chairs and realizing that I was picking a terrible route that the rest of the band would have to follow. 


So not the most fun dream ever. But at the moment I'm claiming it as a dream, because I need dreams. Badly.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

Recall, not very good. Something about crossing this very tall dam-like thing. I could look down to water on both sides. I think I was in a foreign country, like China. Later I was in an apartment with this tiny bathroom at the top of these stairs. There was more to this dream, I can "feel it", but I can't visualize it or put it into words.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream Fragment:*

Something about going half blind... and someone going on about "doomsday terror".

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm somewhat lacking in good dream details from last night's dreams. Something about Millicent being honored for some environmental project. Something about a dog. And a caravan in another country (or maybe it was just a movie set).

Anyway, I remembered that I never wrote up the details from the Blink182 dream I had a bit ago. That one had some details that I remember, plus it is one of those dreams where there are "dreaming elements" but not quite enough to make me go lucid, unfortunately. I'm kind of pathetic in the dream, but oh well. 

*Dream:*

I was outside this building. No one else was around. Then I see the members from *Blink182* come out of the building. With them are some fans that won this contest, and now they have the privilege of getting to ride on the bus with the band for a while.

I thought something like, "Dang, I really want to ride on the bus with them. I didn't even know about this contest or I would have entered. I deserve to be on that bus. No one else is around. Maybe I can find a way to get on the bus."

I watched everyone get on the bus. I could see that the band members were in the back of th bus. I decided that I needed to find a way to get their attention. I remembered that I had these cool abilities. I could float and do these really cool flips in the air (what I call my "dream flips" that feel really good).

So I stood by the bus and was trying to show off my dream flips and floating abilitiy in hopes that they would say something like "Wow-- that girl out there is really cool. Let's invite her on the bus with us so we can hang out with her."

But then I am able to see them really well, like the side of the bus had gone invisible. I see that they are involved with something themselves. I see that Tom has some "dream abilities" too. He is floating a pencil in the air in front of him. The drummer is messing with him by putting doubts in his head. I understand that the drummers main abilitiy is to be able to mess with people that way, and that people with abilities like Tom and I can be affected by this. The drummer is finally able to create enough doubt in Tom's head to make the pencil fall to the floor.

I was watching this the whole time from a floating position. I suddenly realize that I am slowly drifting to the ground. I try to float again, but find myself again drifting down. Frustrated I keep trying to get myself back higher in the air.

I then look over and see that the drummer is looking right at me with a faint grin on his face. I realize that he is messing with me. In fact the whole band is now looking at me with some amusement. I turn from the bus realizing that my plan to impress has backfired.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes:

climbing on ceiling, Disneyland, old camera, penny machines/book store, store with necklaces, midget

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes:

My house in LA, Tom (I'm not trying to avoid you...really), missed deadlines.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have just a minute to try to fill out a dream from last night.

*Dream:*

I was in a car. We were driving down my old street in LA. I saw my house, and *Tom* standing outside my house. We passed him and the house. But then I remembered how he had been thinking that I was trying to avoid him. I told the driver of the car to turn around and let me out. I got out, but I was still half a block away. I walked toward him and as I got closer I could see the look on his face as if he didn't quite trust me. And that bothered me. And that is really all I remember of the dream, but it left me feeling a bit unsettled.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was talking with someone when this *storm* came. We went into this van to take shelter. The next thing I remember is that the wind had blown the van completely upside down.

I then remember going with this person down into this *cave*. There was this steep part we had to climb down. I was a little nervous that we would have trouble climbing back up, but we both went down anyway. I then saw this *geocach*e sitting in a crack in the rock. It suddenly dawned on me that this was the place my mom had told me about recently. I pulled the log out and saw her name written in it along with several other friends. This cave couldn't be that hard to climb in or out of if my mom had been here.

I looked around me and saw that I had about 6 freinds with me at this point. I started to log in all of our names. My writing was very sloppy, so I asked another friend to do the writing.

Then we all climbed back out of the cave. I was surprised that the part that I thought would be hard to climb back out was a breeze.

*Dream 2:*

I was taking care of *Monica's new baby*--feeding him and changing hhis diapers.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay...freaky coincidences. Since I wrote up today's dream:

The person I was with in the dream...I just ran into her this morning. I haven't seen her for a long time.

Next...A friend came over a few minutes ago and started telling me about this geocache that they stumbled upon--get this--in a cave.

How weird this that? 

I mean, really. What are the chances?

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had lucid dreams two nights in a row. I'll write them when I have a chance later.

I'm going kayaking today.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream from a couple of nights ago:

I don't remember a lot from this dream. At one point I was doing the thing I do a lot in dreams where I fall backwards from standing position and catch myself before I hit the ground and go back up to standing position. I really love to do this in dreams. It feels really good and it seems so natural to be able to do this that sometimes I don't realize that I am in a dream. 

However this time I did realize that I was in a dream after doing that for a while. Sometimes even after I know I'm in a dream it takes a while to really sink in. So I thought about the fact that this was a dream as I fell backwards a few more times. But then I realized that I could do whatever I wanted.

I flew up, but then I saw my *grandpa*. He has been dead for a while and I felt really happy to get a chance to see him again. So I went up to him and started to hug him. Hugging him made me think of my *dad* who is also dead.

I don't remember if I made my dad appear, or if he just automatically appeared by thinking about him. But there he was. I went up to him and put my arms around his neck and held him close and put my cheek against his.

Suddenly  I was overwhelmed my emotion and I started sobbing and sobbing and I couldn't stop.I finally woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

My lucid dream from yesterday:

This one seemed to be long and complex, but I only remember the end.

I remember waiting for this cruise type ship to arrive. On it were many important people. Finally I saw it pull up. Every one I saw was black.

Later I ended up with the most important person on the ship. He was some kind of prince. He was not black. He had short sandy blond hair and was about 35-40 years old. And he was very nice looking.

Somehow I ended up lucid.

I tried to remember the *Task of the Month*. I thought it was *"to ask a DC a question*". So I asked the prince,* "So do you know that this is my lucid dream?"*He knodded at me knowingly and said, "Ah, yes."

I felt like I needed to ask another question, so I asked, *"Do you want to kiss me?"*

Next thing I know we are kissing rather passionately, and as we kiss I notice we have less and less clothing between us. I remember rubbing my hands on his bare back. At one point I even wondered if we were having sex. But I was never sure. Funny how that works in dreams.

Then there is an unknown transition. I am trying to get dressed and my foot keeps getting caught in the stretchy material of the shorts I was putting on. I'm not sure if I was lucid here...or even where the dream went at this point.

----------


## Twoshadows

I actually had a bunch of dreams last night, but they are fuzzy and not interesting. So I will post instead a picture of me kayaking two days ago. (I was trying out my mom's new life jacket which ended up being too bulky for me.)

----------


## XeL

God, that looks amazing ;_; . Where are you at?

Oh and, cool dreams ^_^ It's great that you've been actively DJing for such a long period of time. Keep it up!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi Xel-- thanks...

That was at Lake Powell in Northern AZ/Southern Utah (not too far from the Grand Canyon). I think it is one of the most beautiful places in the world and I feel very blessed to be able to kayak there on a regular basis.

Here are a few of my favorite pictures I have taken on the Lake.

----------


## XeL

Damn... O_O I know where I'm going tonight (hopefully)  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Xel--I wish you luck. I have flown over Lake Powell and the Grand Canyon in my LDs. It's very nice. Though it makes it sometimes almost painful to be there in real life and know what it feels like to fly out over the cliffs or water....but not being able to. It's like my real life body is disabled compared to my dream body. But I guess we just live in different worlds and have to accept it.



I had an Lucid Dream last night. I didn't think to fly over any beautiful scenery. But I totally pigged out on cookies.  ::D:  I guess that was pretty satisfying. But my real life body has better taste buds than my dream body. So it's all good.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to write up the LD from a few days ago.

*Lucid Dream:*

I'm not sure what triggered lucidity, but when I became lucid I was a the dinner table with several people including my sister. I remembered recently reading a post here on Dreamviews about whether you can *taste things* in dreams. Even though I have eaten in dreams before and tasted food I wanted to put this to the test again and really try to notice.

I picked up a block of *cheddar cheese* and popped it into my mouth. I remember thinking that I could distinctly taste the cheddar flavor, but it was not as strong as in real life, like it was somehow "muted".

I then decided I wanted to *eat cookies*. There weren't any on the table so I went to a cupboard and opened it up. Sure enough, there was a plate of cookies. I started stuffing them into my mouth. I was a little disappointed to find that they were store bought, like a chewy Chips Ahoy kind of cookie. I tried to transform them into homemade, and they changed slightly, looking a little more irregular. But they still tasted like store-bought.

I then tried to find a plate of brownies, but I didn't have any luck with that, so I went outside. I thought about the fact that I don't have to "try" to fly. I just think about it and an instant later I am in the sky. I paid close attention to that now. As soon as I walked out the door, I was pulled up into the sky fairly quickly. I slowed to a stop at about three stories up, which is in the range I usually fly at (1-4 stories). I don't often fly too high. I have to really work at it to get higher than that "normal" range of mine.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

There had been some kind of huge disaster. The whole area that I was in had flooded. I had somehow gotten in this boat with this guy who had planned for this and had a place to go. As we went along in this boat to our place of destination we kept passing these stranded people. Our boat was large enough to hold at least 6 people, but the guy who owned the boat did want to bring anyone else onboard. He said something about not having enough supplies where we were going. But I hated passing all these people and not being able to help them. I wanted to do something to help them feel better so I started calling out to them that I would pray for them. But they didn't seem to like that and kept giving me dirty looks as we passed them in our boat with extra room. I felt like a hypocrite and finally stopped calling that out or even looking at them.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Yuck.

I was in a hotel room with my mom and sister. I looked in the mirror and saw that there was *something wrong with my eye*. I rolled it up and there was a green patch where it should have been all white. I blinked my eyes a few times and noticed this green liquid coming out of that eye under the green patch. I freaked out becuase I knew that that wasn't normal. I went and told my mom. She pulled out a little bottle of colloidal siver and told me to squirt this in my eyes several times a day. I pointed it at my eye, but my aim was terrible. It took several times to get it anywhere close to my eye. And even then I didn't really feel it go in my eye. It never felt wet at all.


Unfortunately, even though there were clues all over in the dream, not once did I even consider that this could be a dream. 

But I did wake up thankful that my eyes were fine.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was on a *jet* at the airport. It took off, but immediately had to make an *emergency landing* on a freeway. I remember looking out the window and seeing the wing hit a car and destroy it. I wondered why our lives were more important than the lives of those on the freeway.

Then the plane had slowed down significantly. I was now outside the plane running in front of it warning people to get out of the way--first a teenage boy who was on foot, then one of my friend's little girls who was running across the road to go see her mom.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

> *Dream:*
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> I was in a hotel room with my mom and sister. I looked in the mirror and saw that there was *something wrong with my eye*. I rolled it up and there was a green patch where it should have been all white. I blinked my eyes a few times and noticed this green liquid coming out of that eye under the green patch. I freaked out becuase I knew that that wasn't normal. I went and told my mom. She pulled out a little bottle of colloidal siver and told me to squirt this in my eyes several times a day. I pointed it at my eye, but my aim was terrible. It took several times to get it anywhere close to my eye. And even then I didn't really feel it go in my eye. It never felt wet at all.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even though there were clues all over in the dream, not once did I even consider that this could be a dream. 
> 
> But I did wake up thankful that my eyes were fine.



Eww that sounds... unpleasant... And the end could get rather frustrating too... now i just feel icky inside (not to blame your subconscious or anything =P)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Eww that sounds... unpleasant... And the end could get rather frustrating too... now i just feel icky inside (not to blame your subconscious or anything =P)



Hey...thanks...always glad to help make people sick.  ::D: 


*Dream 1:*

I was *hiking* with a group. I had done the first part of the hike and was coming back to do it again with the others. There was one part that was quite dangerous and scary with long drops on either side of an uneven trail. I noticed that some of the people had little kids with them. I started feeling really nervous about the kids doing that hard part. It was hard enough for me to get across grabbing rocks and pulling myself across the dips. I had no idea how the kids could get across safely. But as I came across the second time it wasn't really that bad. I decided to go back and do it a third time. This time it was surprisingly easy and I wondered why I had been so worried about it in the first place.

*Dream 2:*

I was at the *beach* for some sort of church youth activity. The leaders had hidden kitchen utensils all over the beach and the tide pools. And the youth were supposed to find them. I remember finding a couple of large serving spoons and a spatula.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was at some kind of *big party*. I noticed everyone was drinking. A lot. I even saw that my best friend who doesn't drink in real life was drinking. The party was on a rooftop. I saw that I was then surrounded by drunk people that were vomiting all over the place. I could barely move around without coming into contact with vomit or someone who was about to vomit. I was feeling really grossed out.

I finally went downstairs. I saw several people sitting on a couch watching TV. Two of them that I remembered were *Oneironaut* and *Jeff777*. People here were either not drinking or a whole lot less drunk. I decided to stay down here.


Then later a group of young people (I was inclued in this group) and adults were talking about going off to college and trying to organize groups to go and do stuff together. *Oneironaut* mentioned some activity that he had organized to do with friends. There was this one really weird girl who apparently had a crush on *Oneironaut*. One of the adult organizers was pushing her off to go and be part of the activity that *O* had organized. I thought that as not right. And I could tell *O* wasn't comfortable with that plan.

Later I was talking to both my mom and* O*, and telling my mom about what had happened. I started out calling *Oneironaut "O",* but then changed it to his real life name because I thought my mom would think it was weird that I had a friend with a name like *"O"* or *Oneironaut*. We somehow got him out of having to take the weird girl with him.



No lucidity here.....

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remembered that I had a dream with a *little low level lucidity* involved. It's all very fuzzy, though.

I was outside and wanted to show off for these people. I think I became lucid and jumped up in a very tall tree and jumped around from branch to branch.

Seems a bit odd, but that's what I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Had a good day kayaking today. I'm also going to do a two day trip kayaking down the Colorado River next week.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> . We somehow got him out of having to take the weird girl with him.



What a great friend  ::D:   I'll try to remember to call you for backup next time I'm in an awkward situation.

----------


## Twoshadows

> What a great friend  I'll try to remember to call you for backup next time I'm in an awkward situation.



Thanks--I do my best.  ::D: 

Some of you may remember the "skull rock" that my friend and I found last year. Well, we looked for it again and found it. It's such a cool rock. I just have to share (again).




And here is a picture with me in it for a size comparison.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lots of dreams this morning. I'll try to get them written up soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was fighting someone who had escaped from jail. I did a good job and was able to disarm him.




I leave this morning for my two day kayaking trip on the river. I wonder what I will dream tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, from the picture without you I thought that rock was huge.  From the picture with you in it I can tell that you're really gorgeous.  ::tongue::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, from the picture without you I thought that rock was huge.  From the picture with you in it I can tell that you're really gorgeous.



 Thanks ninja.  :smiley: 


I had a mini lucid last night. Will post it soon.


Also had a dream where I was camping and taking a shower in the outdoors. (Amazingly I was in a priavate stall.) But afterward I came out and and had a towel on my head. And my old friend Robert S told me that I looked very pretty even with a towel on my head. I thought that was very nice.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was walking down the road from my house and saw a house for sale. I didn't remember seeing this house before. It was very large and old and interesting. It had a very big lot. I decided to go look at the house. I wondered if it was something that I could buy. It was big, but also old, so maybe affordable for me.

I remember looking inside. The owner was suddenly with me and showing me the rooms. It was almost castle-like inside. At one point she showed me a suit of armor and told me tht the man who wore this haunted this house. I thought that was really cool, and it made me want to buy the hosue even more.

At one point I was outside. The house was suddenly on this big sandstome hill. I walked around the house. At one point it was very narrow, and the house was on what looked like the edge of the Grand Canyon. I tried to scoot around that part of the house. But I had to hang on to this sandstone rock and kind of hung over the huge drop off.

I think it was this that made me lucid.

I knew I was dreaming, but the drop still scared me. I knew that I should be able to let go and I could fly. But it felt so real. And I felt so heavy. I was afraid I would start to fall if I let go.

Later when I was back to the level wide ground I walked over to the edge again. I felt cautious. But I stepped back again and took a slow run toward the edge again. This time I made sure I started to fly before I got to the edge. By doing it this was I wasn't afraid. I started to soar over the huge canyon. I remember enjoying the feeling of flight.

But that's all I really remember.

----------


## ninja9578

> And my old friend Robert S told me that I looked very pretty even with a towel on my head. I thought that was very nice.



Were you _only_ wearing a towel on your head?  I'm sure that's a very very good look for you too.

Flying over the canyon must have been nice.  I love checking out my surreal lucid landscape.  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Were you _only_ wearing a towel on your head?  I'm sure that's a very very good look for you too.



I think it was only a towel. And I'm really not sure that's my best look. Of course, add arm warmers and some skate shoes...and  mmmm mmm.



*Dreams:*

Have been having kayaking dreams all night long for the past few nights.

----------


## Twoshadows

This is the third night in a row of not sleeping well. Hope this changes.

----------


## Twoshadows

Slept outside under the stars to watch the meteor shower. Then I dreamed I saw a cool UFO.

----------


## ninja9578

> I think it was only a towel. And I'm really not sure that's my best look. Of course, add arm warmers and some skate shoes...and  mmmm mmm.



How about black lace lingerie and high heels?  :wink2: 





> Slept outside under the stars to watch the meteor shower. Then I dreamed I saw a cool UFO.



Ooh, that sounds relaxing.  I haven't slept under the stars in so long.

----------


## Twoshadows

> How about black lace lingerie and high heels?



Well, let's not get silly or anything....

 :smiley: 





*Rattlesnake Dream:*

I was at a gathering that was taking place outdoors. For some reason I looked under the porch and saw this huge snake. It had black and white scales and I recognized it immediately as a rattlesnake. Of course, as soon as I realized what it was it started coming after me.

I don't remember details, but I do remember trying to get away from this rattlesnake that was as big as a very large boa constrictor. I finally went indoors and was able to slam the door on its neck. Then while it was partly stunned, I grabbed it by its head and started pulling its jaws apart. I noticed the fangs were poking into my palm a little and I was hoping that I wasn't getting any venom in my blood. Finally with all my strength I ripped the jaw open, and I knew it was dead.

----------


## Twoshadows

All I remember from my dreams last night was that my friend Becky was pregnant.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a picture from my Colorado River kayaking trip. This is where we spend the night.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember dreams from last night. So here is another picture: me in a kayak on the Colorado River.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just don't seem to be remembering my dreams much these days. Maybe there is too much other stuff on my mind. But I still come to DV nearly every day, so you'd think that I'm at least thinking about it a little. I need to come up with a plan. Something that can get me back on track.

----------


## Twoshadows

Nap Dream Fragment:

I was flying through space in some kind of space ship. The person flying said something about us having to fly around the sun. I thought that that seemed like a very long distance. Then I suddenly remembered how far through the universe we had already traveled and realized that flying around the sun was nothign at all.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was listening to some of my music with a friend. He asked me who the band was. I told him Angels and Airwaves. Then we went to the computer and looked at their website. I read on the site that Tom Delonge had died. I felt so sad because that meant that they would not be making any more music. But as I read on I read that he had died a few years ago. I was confused because I had been so sure that he was in Europe right now touring with Blink 182.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream notes:*

Dream 1: Escaping and trying to get by in London in the 1800's. Long complex dream.

Dream 2: Rattlesnake dream

Dream 3: Winning a kind of contest for best powers.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Then later a group of young people (I was inclued in this group) and adults were talking about going off to college and trying to organize groups to go and do stuff together. *Oneironaut* mentioned some activity that he had organized to do with friends. There was this one really weird girl who apparently had a crush on *Oneironaut*. One of the adult organizers was pushing her off to go and be part of the activity that *O* had organized. I thought that as not right. And I could tell *O* wasn't comfortable with that plan.
> 
> Later I was talking to both my mom and* O*, and telling my mom about what had happened. I started out calling *Oneironaut "O",* but then changed it to his real life name because I thought my mom would think it was weird that I had a friend with a name like *"O"* or *Oneironaut*. We somehow got him out of having to take the weird girl with him.



Good looking out, TS! Glad I didn't have to ride around with some weird chick clinging onto me.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Good looking out, TS! Glad I didn't have to ride around with some weird chick clinging onto me.



Oh yeah, couldn't have that. You're very welcome.

*
Dream:*

My mom got a baby *giraffe*. We were talking about how giraffes make the best pets, and reminscing about the giraffes of the past that my mom had owned.

----------


## Man of Shred

it would be a more interesting dream if your mom HAD a baby giraffe  :Oh noes:

----------


## Twoshadows

> it would be a more interesting dream if your mom HAD a baby giraffe



As in I now had a giraffe as a sister? Yeah, that would be pretty interesting.


Notes: I had a dream about my sister that died (again). Will write it up later.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I want a baby giraffe!  I imagine they would make incredible pets.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I want a baby giraffe! I imagine they would make incredible pets.



Yeah, it was very adorable in the dream. I remember putting my arms around its neck and rubbing my cheek on is face. It seems to me its neck wasn't very long yet, though.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream from a couple of nights ago:*

My sister had died. Her body was on the couch, and the family had been gathering around mourning for a while now. Finally everyone else went away, and I had a chance with my sister alone. I picked up her cool and now stiff hand in mine and told her how much I loved her and would miss her.

Suddenly her body moved. I was so happy--if her body moved then there had to be a little bit a life left in her. And if there was a little bit of life then she had a chance of recovering all the way--that was something that just a moment before I didn't think existed.

I needed to do something to help give her immume system a boost, fast. I picked her up (her body now was about the size of a four year old). The first thing I could think of was to find some garlic oil and rub it on her feet. I took off with her. I was now in a hospital. I was disappointed because I didn't think there would be any garlic oil anywhere in here. But I figured that maybe a doctor could help her. So I ran from room to room looking for a doctor.

The only thing I remember from this point on was being in a room with a juvenile corrections officer that I had met the night before at a friend's house.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Dream from a couple of nights ago:*
> 
> My sister had died. Her body was on the couch, and the family had been gathering around mourning for a while now. Finally everyone else went away, and I had a chance with my sister alone. I picked up her cool and now stiff hand in mine and told her how much I loved her and would miss her.
> 
> Suddenly her body moved. I was so happy--if her body moved then there had to be a little bit a life left in her. And if there was a little bit of life then she had a chance of recovering all the way--that was something that just a moment before I didn't think existed.
> 
> I needed to do something to help give her immume system a boost, fast. I picked her up (her body now was about the size of a four year old). The first thing I could think of was to find some garlic oil and rub it on her feet. I took off with her. I was now in a hospital. I was disappointed because I didn't think there would be any garlic oil anywhere in here. But I figured that maybe a doctor could help her. So I ran from room to room looking for a doctor.
> 
> The only thing I remember from this point on was being in a room with a juvenile corrections officer that I had met the night before at a friend's house.



Aw... that's sad. My cousin passed about a month ago. His friends and family have been having lots of dreams about him.  ::hug::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aw... that's sad. My cousin passed about a month ago. His friends and family have been having lots of dreams about him.



Thanks for the comment.

Yeah, I do dream quuite a bit about my sister since she passed away. It's usually dreams where she is better. I also used to dream about my dad after he died. I guess it's natural. It's our brains' way of trying to make things better, maybe.


*Dream:*

I was on a high school campus with a gun. I knew the authorities were after me. I was tyring to find a way out of there, but every exit was blocked.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was on some sort of mission disguised as a Japanese lady. Long complex dream, but I don't remember much now.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm behind again.

I have had quite a few dreams lately where I have really good dream control...but no lucidity. I suppose that is partly a good sign, because I know that lucidity is not far away at that point and if I keep this up I'm sure to get lucid again soon.

In one dream I was outsmarting this dog that was trying to attack me by jumping up and out of its reach just enough to keep him frustrated.

In another I was showing off for these Japanese men down on a pier by flying up and jumping over the edge, but never quite landning in the water.

And I know I had several more using dream powers but I have since forgotten. Bad me.

I had a dream several days ago where I was backstage after an AVA concert.

I also had a hiking and cave dream.

Last night I dreamed I was at a party with some girls that were supposed to be my friends. I noticed that I was wearing a little tight short pink t-shirt and these teeny panties that didn't cover much. I was a little embarrassed because I don't normally wear things like that.

Edit:

And I also remember a dream where I was passionately making out with a guy who looked a little like a younger John Travolta, yet he was very sexy to me.

----------


## Twoshadows

All I remember is a *fragment* where someone told me that I needed to read this certain *scripture*. I looked it up. All I remember is that it was verse 18 and the last verse of the chapter. It said to trust the Lord, and that the Lord has power over everything. I woke up with a start because it suddenly reminded me of something that I needed to be doing but hadn't started yet.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, so much for a night full of awesome lucid dreams. The dream that I remember the best was with me being at the home of some friends (a husband and wife). They asked if I would babysit for them. It turned out that I had to *babysit for four newborns.* One belonged to the couple and the rest belonged to other people. I agreed and they left. 

After some time I realized that I hadn't paid any attention to the babies at all. I had gotten distracted. I went to the couch where they had been and found that they were, thankfully, all still there. None of them were crying, but I remembered I was supposed to feed them. 

I went to the fridge and pulled out a bottle and fed it to one of the babies. Then I got another bottle and gave it to another baby. Then I suddenly remembered that each baby had its own bottle. I hadn't paid close enough attention when they had been explaining it to me before. Now I was trying to remember the babies names and what belonged to who. And I wasn't even sure which baby was a boy and which was a girl. I changed one of the babies diapers, so I knew one was a boy. But I couldn't remember names.

Before I figured anything out the friends walked back in the house. I had two babies on my lap at that point, and I felt glad that it looked like I had been talking care of the babies the whole time.



I'm not sure what triggered this stressful baby dream. But I would like to point out that the babies were actually very adorable, and if I hadn't been so confused, it wouldn't have been such a bad dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Now _that_ sounds like a fun dream!

/sarcasm  ::chuckle:: 

No, but seriously; I love babies and all, but four newborns is enough to drive _anybody_ insane!  :Boggle:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha. Now _that_ sounds like a fun dream!
> 
> /sarcasm 
> 
> No, but seriously; I love babies and all, but four newborns is enough to drive _anybody_ insane!



Yeah, I can't even imagine. My sister had twins. And a good friend also had twins last year. And just _two_ can drive you insane. Of course they are as cute as can be. So it's one of those things where it is worth it, if you can just make it through each day!




*Dreams:*

As much as I wanted to remember some great epic dreams, all I seem to remember at the moment are fragments. So I'll just list what I remember.

I was in a school classroom with my sister. I think we were both teachers. The kids were making holiday treats or crafts.

Something about a dog.

I was at my grandma's house.

Someone was talking about "Simultaneous Dream Paths". I realized that he was talking about "Shared Dreaming". I think I'll start using that phrase now.

Oh shoot, I know there were more. If I remember I'll write them later.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay. My plan for tonight is a WBTB. Depending on how I feel at the time I may try to WILD. It's been so long since I've tried that.

When I get lucid I will start by touching things around me to help me feel "physically" in my dream world.

Then I want to light something on fire with my mind. Then I want to put my hand in the fire and see what happens. If it burns I want to see if I can grow it back or heal it.

Then I want to flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......................  ..

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, the Lucid dreaming didn't go as planned. I had a few problems. 

But--I got to meet *John Wayne* in a non-lucid, so how can I really complain? 

I'll write up the other dreams tomorrow.

Maybe I'll get lucky tonight!

----------


## Man of Shred

lucids will come!!!!

----------


## Twoshadows

> lucids will come!!!!



Thank you, MoSH...I sure hope so. 

I'm tired of just passively wating for them. I want to bring them on.

So much to do....

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I still haven't had a lucid dream since I have started trying again.

But I will give summaries of the dreams that I have been having instead.

*Dream 1:* 

I was traveling with Tito. We were looking for a place to stay. One of the places had these "cabins" that you could stay in that were carved out of the cliff side. Reminded me of that place in the Middle East.

*Dream 2:*

We were taking care of Fritzie for Roger. He told us that if he gave us trouble and barked a lot that we could kill him. But we had to do it with this certain ceremonial knife and stab him between his first and second ribs. 

*Dream 3:*

I met John Wayne at one of those Western/Shooting gatherings. My camera was giving me problems as usual. I had the perfect opportunity to become lucid right in front of John Wayne. Dang.

*Dream 4:*

Complex, but now forgotten dream about trying to find the perfect gift for this little girl.

*Dream 5:*

Long dream about being in a zoo. but having to crawl through holes in walls to get to certainplaces. I remember being in a reptile room with big snakes. I had to have this special pass to get inside this certain room.

*Dream 6:*

I was in this store. The lady that owned the store told me that Barb was back in town and had a new store that opened through the back of her store. I walked through and saw that Barb was very busy. So I waved.

*Dream 7:*

I got a box in the mail. I couldn't wait to open it.

----------


## Twoshadows

No LDs, but better recall.

*Dream:*

I was fighting pirates. One of the pirates grabbed me through this big net, so that he was on one side and I was on the other. The holes were big enough for our arms or legs to go through, and the whole net was big enough that we couldn't go around. He had pulled me to the ground and had ahold of my leg and was pulling me towards him. He was also on the ground, and I was trying very hard to kick him in the nuts with the leg he was holding. 

Then this gun lands on the ground by the net. We each grab for it, but I was able to get it first. I pick it up. It is unlike any gun that I had ever used. It is on old fashioned pirate gun. But I point it at him, and he stops pulling me leg so hard. I finally just decide to shoot. I point it at his head and pull the trigger. Nothing happens. I could tell the pirate was not happy that I just tired to shoot him in the head just like that. Now that I know he is angry I know I have to kill him. So I try again. nothing happens. 

Frustrated, I finally yank my leg away while he is distracted and run. I know that I have to get away from this pirate because if he got his hands on me now I could expect some very awful revenge. The fighting continues, and at one point I am running down a staircase. I see a dead pirate that I recognize as the one I had been fighting with. I am a little relieved. But I still just want to get away from it all. I jump out of the pirate ship. I am next to what looks like my elementary school playground, except that it is filled with water. I run to the edge and decide to swim out across it. The pirate captain sees me and shouts out at me that that would not be the wisest idea. I cant' remember why I decide to trust him, but I decide not to swim out in the water after all. 

There is a transition here, and now the school yard is part of Disneyland. I see a Wizard of Oz display. I remember thinking that I didn't know that Disney had connections with the Wizard of Oz. But then I hear Dorothy sing this simple little tune, and I remember that that is a Disney song.  I decide I like what Disney has done. The school yard is actually the Old Disneyland parking lot, but fixed up all Wizard of Oz-like.

----------


## ninja9578

fighting pirates is so  ::cooler::

----------


## Twoshadows

> fighting pirates is so



 Yes, it is. And I'll bet fighting ninjas is too.


*Dream:*
I made a *workout video* that I was going to upload to *Youtube*. When I was done I realized that it was mostly stretches. So I called it, "Gimme a Stretch."

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't remembered dreams for two days...ugh.

But I had a good adventure yesterday hiking and kayaking.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay I have to share my WILD attempt last night.


I did a *WBTB*. And I was laying in bed trying to get tired enough to go back to sleep. I tired a little counting. But then I just decided to look around my room. I looked at the big house plant by my bed. I noticed that it had grown to about five feet now. I noticed that I needed to put it in a bigger pot now since it was still in its original tiny little pot. I also noticed that with the fan on, the whole pant was somewhat swaying from being top heavy. I thought, "You know I really ought to move that plant, because if I have a successful WILD and get a Lucid Dream I am going to be pissed off if that plant falls on me and wakes me up. But then I decided that I was starting to get tired, and if I got up and moved the plant now it would wake me up too much and I probably wouldn't be able to go back to sleep. So I stayed in bed and kept staring at the plant. I noticed a green caterpillar on one of the leaves. I knew I had to get that off. I didn't want holes in the beautiful big leaves that plant had. I thought about throwing the caterpillar out the window. But then I thought about how I had gotten the plant in Phoenix, and how it might be a bad idea to throw out a non-native caterpillar into my yard. I decided not to look at the plant anymore because it was distracting me. I started counting again.

Then my dog started barking at someone outside.

I woke up.

I don't have a house plant by my bed. 

At all.

 :Sad: 

I was there and I totally missed it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Been too busy lately to do much with dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

It all started with some *hippos*. Three hippos. Someone I knew had gotten them and put them on the land we supposedly owned to help eat down the bushes and clear the land. I was there close to them with my sister (who then changed to be one of my good friends). I could see that they had done an amazingly good job eating down the bushes. I wondered what would happen to them when the bushes ran out--which would only be a few days at this rate. I was feeling frustrated and almost angry. Hippos were dangerous. It was a dumb idea to get three and have them here. One would be bad enough...but three?

While I was thinking this, there was just one left and I realized that the other two had been sold. But I still was unhappy with the idea of hippos at all.

I watched the hippo. It was moving towards me and my sister/friend. It moved faster. I suddenly realized that we were not in a good position. There was nowhere to go but to climb up on the wooded fence. It wasn't very high. As the hippo charged, I could see that I could jump to another fence right behind it, and the hippo wouldn't be able to get me. It seemed to work--until the hippo realized that it could just go around the fence and get to the other fence that I was on. So at the last minute I jumped back over to the original fence. I did this several times. This was keeping me safe, but I didn't want to keep doing this.

The next thing I remember is being in a car and trying to get away from the hippo. As we drove the hippo ran right by us. I realized that the hippo had to have been running about 60 mph.

The next thing I remember is hiding from the hippo in a trailer.

Finally..._finally_... I realized that I might be dreaming.

As soon as I realized that this was a dream I flew out the tiny window. I remembered just talking to someone about my *flying style*, so I tried to pay attention to how I flew. I saw that I was "swimming through the air using a kind of breaststroke. This wasn't very fast or practical, so I put my arms to my sides and imagined rockets comingout of my feet like I have done in the past. I saw that I was moving a bit faster, but not as fast as I would like.

Then I remember the goals I had made. I decided to give flying a break and focus on something else. The first thing I wanted to do was *make a fire with my mind*. I was now in a small rocky canyon. I pointed to a rock and concentrated. After about five seconds I saw a small fire start to form. I was proud of myself. I was glad that I still had it in me. I then remembered that *I wanted to burn my hand off*. The fire was about 15 feet away, so I decided to make a closer fire. There were a couple of boulders right next to me at about waist height. I pointed to a flat spot on them and focused again. Another small fire began and grew to about one foot square. I put my hand in. I waited for it to burn. Nothing happened. I shifted my hand until I felt heat. Suddenly my hand was *really hot*. I jerked it out. But then I forced myself to put it back in. I found the hot spot again and waited. After what seemed like a long time I saw* my fingernails had turned black and were smoldering*. I was suddenly impatient to do something else, so I decided not to burn my hand anymore. I also forgot that one of my goals had been to heal myself after I was burned.

But I did remember that I wanted to try to *shoot fireworks out of my finger* like I had done in the past. I pointed my finger out and concentrated. After a moment I was *green* sparks come shooting out. They didn't go very far, but I felt satisfied. And I thought it was cool that they had been green this time instead of red like the last time.

Then I forgot what else I wanted to do so I *did my fun dream flips and falling* like I do a lot in dreams--both lucid and not.

After doing the flips and enjoying them I "woke up".

I walked around for a bit until I saw a *pull up bar*. I went up to it knowing that I needed to be practicing my pull ups. I grabbed the bar. I liked the grip. It was easier to get my hands around than the bar I used at home. It was also more stable. It was at a better height, and I liked the hand grips. So I started doing pull ups. I was amazed at how much easier they were for me than they usually are. I thought, "Dang, I've to get a bar like this. I'm actually good at pull ups after all! I just had the wrong kind of bar."

So I counted my pull ups as I did them. I loved that I didn't seem to be wearing out at all. Suddenly when I was counting out my *19th pull up* I had this suspicion come into my mind. What if I wasn't good at pull ups after all...and this was just still part of my dream? And then-- I was absolutely sure that I was dreaming. 

At that point I had another FA. I wondered if I was really awake this time or if I was still dreaming. There was only one way to find out. I needed to find another pull up bar. (It didn't matter that I was in a strange house, it was going to take pull ups to convince me, apparently.)

I went around the corner from the living room to the kitchen. And there in the doorway was *another pull up bar*. I started to do pull ups again. They were way too easy. I knew I was dreaming still. So I did five more pull ups.
But before I could think of my next goal I woke up for real.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did an unplanned *WBTB*. I had trouble going back to sleep. Two hours later of telling myself that I was going to lucid dream, I was suddenly in a dream. I remember nothing of the transition. Only the "oh, cool. I'm in a dream now."

This wasn't my best LD. I didn't seem to be as "aware" as I was in my previous LD. And when I awoke I did the "oh crap--how am I going to remember everything I just did?" thing. But I backtracked the best I could and came up with this:

Lucid Dream:

As soon as I realized that I was dreaming I started to *fly*. I was outside in the desert. I landed next to a car and looked at my reflection. I could see myself and I could see a person standing behind me. It was *Tom from AVA*. For a short time I watched him, and he watched me. I had this feeling that if I turned around to see him, he would be gone. It was a bad thing to think, because I was right....and he was gone.

I decided to go look for a full sized mirror next because my current goal was to *make a Mirror Portal and go to the moon*.

I flew just a short ways and saw a clothing store. I knew that there would be lots of mirrors inside. I went in and ran at the first mirror I saw. I hit the glass and fell back into the store. Determined I ran at it again...but hit the glass. I knew I just had to believe and I would be able to go through it. But time after time after time I kept hitting the mirror.

Finally a store clerk came up to me. She told me that I needed to leave the store. I ran at the mirror again. I wanted to show this lady that I knew what I was doing. But I bounced off the mirror again. I was starting to get frustarated. The lady threatened to get the police if I didn't leave.

I ran at the mirror again and bounced off. I finally decided that this wasn't working and that I needed another plan. I tried to leave the store, but the lady had barricaded the doors. I guess she had called the police about this crazy person that kept runing into her mirrors. Maybe I don't blame her.

I was able to fly over the stuff she had put in front of the doors. We were both suddenly outside the store, but now in this small corridor that seemed to have no way out.

I looked at the walls of the corridor. They were all mirrored. *I looked at my reflection again. This time I was Tom*. I looked carefully at my eyes and my hair. I squinted a bit and changed my expression fascinated by this unexpected transformation. I reached up and ran my fingers through my short hair.


Then the dream shfts. I am outside *trying to fly*. I am having all sorts of difficulty getting any elevation at all. I'm frustrated bacause flying is my specialty in dreams. I should have trouble with this.

There are these teen aged boys that keep trying to grab my legs. I try to fly out of their reach but can never quite do so.

Finally I picture rockets on my feet. I seem to go somewhere. I am now in a canyon with this *huge arch* in front of me. It looks a bit like Birthday Arch that I have hiked to and climbed on. I fly through the arch and touch my fingers along the rock as I go by. That is very satisfying. I fly to the cliff above the arch and jump down to the arch. I remember being really nervous in real life about climbing to this point. And I feel slightly nervous again. But then I tell myself that I can fly if I fall. So I jump down and run across the arch then fly off the other side.

I must have started to lose lucidity around here becasue I remember landing by the arch and *talking to Kyle about fossils*. And I know I wasn't lucid by the end.


My Reflection:




The Arch (me at the top):

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I don't have a house plant by my bed. 
> 
> At all.
> 
> 
> 
> I was there and I totally missed it.



 ::lol::   That is the perfect end to that story.  I hate when that happens.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That is the perfect end to that story. I hate when that happens.



I know. That kind of sucked...but in a funny way, I guess.

At least I somewhat redeemed myself by having two LDs in a row.


Unfortunately I didn't LD last night. And what I did dream, I let slip away.

This means that I have to LD tonight.._.and_ get to the Moon.

----------


## ninja9578

Random Pig puppet hug!

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh wow...I haven't though about that pig puppet for a while. Thanks, ninja, that was so cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

*Total Binge Dream.*

I usually do this in LDs. So I guess this was a pretty good dream since it seems to be an activity of choice for me.

I was at some sort of reunion. I saw this desert bar all set up with deserts of all kinds....cakes, cookies, ice cream, toppings. At first I was thinking that I wouldn't eat any of that since it was all so unhealthy and I try to stay away from food like that.

But the next thing I know is that I am running around grabbing this and that and eating it and running for more. I'm so glad I can't ever see myself when I do this because I would probably be horrified-- I was just stuffing my face as fast as I could. It all tasted really good, except that the soft serve ice cream wasn't cold at all. I tried putting ice on it to cool it down some. But the cakes were awesome.

The good thing about dreams like this is that I usually only have them when I am being really healthy in real life. So it's actually a good sign.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, something must be working with my renewed dedication.

Lucid Dream:

I did a WBTB. I was too tired to WILD, so I just let myself fall back to sleep with the intention of becoming lucid at some point in my dreams...and I did. I don't remember what I was dreaming about or what caused to be get lucid. And, unfortunately this LD went on to many many other dreams that I lost some of the details. But this is what I remember.


I knew that I was dreaming. I remembered that I had wanted to keep practicing certain powers so that I didn't become rusty. 

The first thing that popped into mind was to make a fire with my mind again. I looked down at a crumpled towel that was in front of me and focused. Instantly the towel was on fire. I was pleased that I was able to create the fire so quicky. This skill was obviously something I could consider mastered at this point.

I then decided that I wanted to practice levitation since it had been a while since I had tired. I was in a dining room. I looked at the table. There was a glass that was about two thirds full of orange juice. I pointed my finger at it and mentally lifted it carefully in the air. I got it about two feet in the air and made it travel across the table where I gently placed it back on the table without spilling a single drop of juice. Again I felt pleased at my accomplishment. 

Next I saw that at another table sat a group of people. I remember that I wanted to ask DCs questions. I started with the young man at the end of the table. I asked something like "Do you know that this is a Dream?" He nodded and said yes and something else which I have now forgotten. And I went around the table asking other questions. I don't remember the details of that was asked or what was answered except that I kept thinking that none of the answers made any sense. I finally asked one of the DCs if they wanted to fly with me, and we took off and started flying around outside. I decided I wanted to look for someone that I knew in real life. And that's the last thing I remember from this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I have *fires* down.

At least making them. 


So now I need to really focus on getting to the *Moon*. And the key is *portals*.

I need to master portals.

I've done it before I can do it again.

If I can get good at portals it will open up a whole new world for me. So that should be motivation enough.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 1:

I was going on some kind of bike race. We were gathering at the top of this really high mountain and were going to race down. I wa a little nervous since I hadn't been training at all. but I felt that I was in pretty good shape so that would get me through.

Things get kind of weird. I remember seeing my sister that died at some point. I remember just wanting to hug her. But then she had to leave.  I was supposed to take care of her mother in law. I wasn't sure how I was goiong to do that and race. When I saw the mother in law she was really in bad shape--like she had alzheimers or something.

And then I was in a bathroom. I went pee, and then realized that I had totally missed the toilet and that there was now a huge puddle on the floor. I started to wipe it up and looked over and saw that the bathroom door was open and there were people right there. I wondered if they had seen the whole thing.

When I came out I realized that I had missed the bike race entirely.

Crazy weird dream. There are problably tons of hidden meanings in that dream.


Dream 2:

I had to get braces on my teeth. I remember thinking that I was too old for braces-- but at the same time I remember thinking that it would make playing the trumpet in band (in high school) and challenge. I looked in the mirror and saw that the braces were really big and obvious, and there were these wires coming out the sides, kind of like the old head gear that people used to have to wear. I wondered how I would ever live through having to wear this. But I tried to think of all the benefits. 

And then I was at the orthodonist and he was pulling the braces off. It was rather unconfortable and scary. I felt like my teeth were going to break off. I found out that I only had to wear them for two weeks. I felt how smooth and straight my teeth were and I was really happy.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream* 

Well, I blew it, big time.

I had the perfect opportunity to LD.

My most common and obvious dream sign. The one that I have been catching lately. But not last night.


I was taking pictures of all these cool lizards when all of a sudden my camera stops working. I push the button...and no click....no picture. I try and try again getting more and more frustrated. Finally I am so angry I start banging my head against the wall...until I have finally made a hole in the drywall. Part of my mind wonders why it didn't hurt more than it did.


I had other dreams that I don't remember as well...something about being by a pool...these guys flirting with me...giving me two hats.


And I just remembered a dream I had a few nights ago where I was topless. It's been a while since I've had one of those dreams. I used to have that problem a whole lot. "I hope no one notices I'm not wearing anything." Hmmm.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, poor TS.  You used to get lucid as soon as you noticed you camera wasn't working.

I wanna have a dream in which TS is topless  :Hi baby:   :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, poor TS. You used to get lucid as soon as you noticed you camera wasn't working.
> 
> I wanna have a dream in which TS is topless



I need to tape something on my *camera* case that reminds me to RC every time I pick it up. Or something. I have my camera so often in dreams. It really is a perfect way to lucidity for me. So I can't lose that.

I wonder if this is going to start a whole new string of *topless dreams* for me. I had that going a while back. But it has been a while. But if I learn to become lucid when I am topless, then bring em on.


*Dream 1:*

I am with Jeff talking to Debbie at what is supposedly her house. I am outside and start noticing all these *black widows*. This one in particular is huge ( body is 2-3 inches) and is almost a light pink in color and very shiny, but I can see the hourglass so I know it is a black widow.

*Dream fragment:*

*Driving in LA*. Kind of getting lost.




Today I am going on a hike. I am trying to get ready for a big hike on Saturday.



Edit: The BW dream was inspired by the fact that I was taking pictures of a BW on my porch the other day.

----------


## Twoshadows

No memorable dreams last night.

But I took a power nap this afternoon and had a *creep mini dream*.

I saw a girl with* blood* dripping down all over the front of her, and she was screaming in an awful high pitched voice something like ""We're going to die..."

----------


## Twoshadows

Dang.


*Dream:* 

I was in this old trailer home. I was looking at the table and saw a black widow crawling back down the side. I looked around for something to squash it with, and when I did I found that the spider was gone from sight. I knew it wasn't the only black widow in this traler and that gave me an unsettled feeling. Suddenly I heard a little girl crying. I remembered that I was supposed to be taking care of this two year old girl that was like a niece or something. I picked her up, then lifted her shirt in back and saw an bad looking spot that could only be a black widow bite. How could I have left this girl just sit on the floor so close to where I had seen that black widow!? I ran outside and looked in the garden. I found the plantain and pulled off a couple of leaves and crushed them into a pulp and then held it against the bite mark. I hope the poison hadn't had a chance to go very far and that the plantain would pull it back out.

I had other dreams about a talking blue brindle dog.


And another when a girl that was supposed to be my niece gave birth to a baby boy in her teens and I adopted the baby. I kept saying that this made me a "*grandma*." (This grandma dream was inspired by a conversation my sister and I had just had about how young people can be and be a grandma.) I just rememeber how good it felt to be carrying this sweet baby boy around with me.



*Okay...what's up with me. Dreams signs galore...and no lucidity?? And after I had just said that black widows would make me lucid.*  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...what an awesome hike on Saturday. Twenty four miles of downhill and up with a 10,000 foot elevation differential. There is so much more in the Grand Canyon than I ever realized. Absolutley gorgeous. And although I have achy muscles, I am doing surprisingly well. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


I had a Lucid Dream last night. I don't remember much.


Lucid Dream:

I became lucid and flew out the window. I remember that the window wasn't open and that I had flown through the glass. I was curious, so I did it again really looking at what was happening. The glass looked a bit like clear jelly and I was just gliding through, with it stretching a bit. I'm pretty sure that I spent more time in the dream putting my hand through solid objects. I remember feeling proud of myself for it being so easy (when in the past I had had trouble). I think I did some experiments with flyiing too. But I don't really remember

----------


## Twoshadows

I also remembered a part of that last lucid.


One of the things I did while flying was to free fall. 

I decided I wanted to do that. So I looked for a tall building to fall backward off of. But I found that there was nothing near me to land on. So I just sort of landed in the air and then let myself fall back. I remember feeling the total rush as I felt myself falling. I remember thinking how powerful this feeling was. I also remember knowing that I would just fall and fall and never land. And I think I let myself fall until I woke up. I love that feeling. Remind me to do it again. And again.


I had more dreams last night, but the only one I still remember was one where I was in a car sitting at a stoplight when I suddenly realized it was me who was driving. So I slid over into the drivers seat and grabbed the wheel and put my foot on the brake. I was glad I hadn't caused an accident. Then as I took off when the light turned green, I saw that it was raining hard, and my car started sliding and spinning out of control. I was able to turn the steering wheel just right to correct myself. I saw the Health Food Store coming up on the right. I slowed and started to make a right turn when I realized that there was another lane with a car in it beside me. I felt confused and frustrated that I was having so many problems driving.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm finally getting around to writing up my Lucid Dream from night before last. Unfortunately I can't find my notes. But they weren't very long. Even when I was writing down the notes I realized that I didn't remember too much. So here's what's left in my head.


Lucid Dream:

This was actually a long LD. I do remember thinking that several times during the dream.

I remember walking up to a table where several guys were sitting. At the time I knew who they were. I don't anymore. But I do remember asking them questions. I wanted to hear the crazy things that deram character say. So I asked one of them to say something. He didn't disappoint me.

He said, "Busy Nolan." I had no idea what he was talking about. I then asked him if he knew this were a dream. He gave a little knowing laugh and nodded his head. 

I then asked the guy next to him to say something. He said something like "As you like it". And that's all I remember from that part. 

I know I flew a bit. 

Then I lost lucidity. 

I then remember questioning if this were a dream still. I did the "poke my hand in my palm" RC. At first my finger just pushed on the skin like it would in real life. But I really had a strong feeling that this was a dream, so I kept pushing until my palm turned into rubber like Silly Puddy and stretched way out the other side. I felt glad. But I don't remember what I did after that. 

But later I remember pulling on my nose, and it was like Silly Puddy, and I pulled a small piece and watched it stretch way off. I remember saying to someone, "Hey check out my nose" as I was holding the piece of my nose about about a foot way with it still connected by a little string of puddy. 

I also remember going over the dream in my mind at least twice while I was still dreaming so I wouldn't forget it. Maybe I wouldn't remember any of it if I hadn't. I think I woul have forgotten the "Busy Nolan" part if I hadn't.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:


I was at this place that was either a orphanage or 3rd world hospital. I was in a room filled with babies. There were ladies there taking care of them. I picked up one of the babies. He was about 6 months old and mostly bald with a few soft blond hairs. He was a big baby and wearing a white onsie. I fed him witha bottle and them talked to him and bounced him and was making him smile. It was so sweet. The ladies told me that they would love my help--that they only had time to feed the babies, but not play with them. So after that I went around to each baby and picked them up and smiled and played with them. I thought that I needed to do this every day. But then I couldn't remember where this was exactly. I had kind of stumbled upon this place. I didn't know if I could find it again. But I wanted to play with the babies so badly.

----------


## Twoshadows

I know I had more dreams--and maybe they will come to me sometime later today, but here is the one short dream I remember.

*Dream:*

I was walking under these large trees and looked at the ground and saw that some fruit had fallen off the tree. The fruit was greenish yellow and huge. One was split open and I could see the inside. I suddenly knew what kind of fruit it as. It was Jackfruit. I had seen these in the trees across from my house in Sri lanka. I looked up and the trees were full of these huge fruit.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm trying to remember a lucid dream from this morning. I don't have much time, so I'll share what I remember and see if I can straighten it all out later.

I remember:

being in a house looking down on an eroded sloped dirt driveway

a big jet landing vertically across the street

becoming lucid and Kari was with me. I tried to get her to fly, but she couldn't

being with a guy and spreading our coats to catch the wind and take off in the air. He went higher so I grabbed his leg and was pulled up

----------


## Twoshadows

This makes 6 LDs in the past month or so. Which is way above what I had been getting when I hadn't been trying. So I guess my focus has been paying off. I still need to complete some of my new goals--like the Portal to the Moon. But I know that will come with continued focus.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yesterday:

Dream 1: 

I was with Natacha and Shannon driving home after a long hike in Bryce Canyon. I was worried because Natacha kept driving so close to the edges on the narrow windy mountain roads. Then we stopped at a gas station. I walked back to the car. I suddenly realized that I was driving. The others had another car. I was worried that I didn't even have keys to this car. I didn't even know who this car belonged to. I was confused and stressed about getting home now.

Dream 2:

I had this great plan to draw my dreams. I was going to make this book with pictures of all my dreams in it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Today:

Dreams:

Dream 1:

I don't remember how this started. There was a group of people doing something (how descriptive). I was with a guy that looked like Rick P. He had long layered dark blond hair and was nice looking. He had on a blazer-like jacket that was cream colored with dark blue pinstripes. Something about the activity we were doing got his jacket dirty. I was helping him try to get the orange stains out. He then started to pop off the buttons so he could clean it better. I grabbed his arm and told him he didn't need to do that--that I could get it clean without taking the buttons off. But he really wanted to pop the buttons off. And for some reason I really didn't want him to take them off, so I started to wrestle with him. We ended up under the jacket somhow and it was stuffy. I remember joking to him about how he was breathing my air.

Weird Dream...not sure what any of that was about. 

Dream 2: 

I was with another young guy. He was an exchange student from Brazil. He had dark brown medium length curly hair and dark eyes and thin lips. We were in a store like Walmart. He tried to flirt with some Italian chicks, but they were totally rude to him. His feeling were really hurt. Then he started talking to me about himself and his feelings about why he flirted and then about his old girlfriend. And I remember thinking--why am I always the "best friend"--the one guys always open up to and bare thier souls---and never the one they are flirting with?

Another odd dream for me to have.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a Lucid Dream early on in the night. So early on that I had many many other dreams after it. So when I woke up this morning I didn't even remember the LD right away. But little things came back to me...and here is what I remember:

Lucid Dream:

I became lucid.

I flew outdoors. 

I wanted to go to the Moon. 

I started flying up into the night sky. Then I remembered Moonbeam's "falling to the Moon" trick". So I stopped flying placed my feet on some unseen solid thing. Then kicked off in a backwards dive and let myself fall. I could feel myself falling....falling.....When I landed I knew I would be on the Moon. I was really sure about that.

And that's all I remember. 

How in the world can that be all I remember?? 

Shouldn't I remember something more? 

I do remember something about red buildings. But I think I was just thinking about MB's red buildings. 

I mean I really would think if I made it to the Moon that I would remember, right? 

Something of that magnitude....

----------


## Twoshadows

Two eating dreams last night....and *Lucidity*!!

Dream 1:

I was on my bed. I looked over to my might stand and saw the big piece of chocolate cake that I have been keeping there that I take a bite off of whenever I want to. Well, I wanted to. It looked so good to me. It was layered with this delicious looking creme and had this thick fudge frosting. I meant to take a smal bite, but ended up with my mouth full of wonderful melt-in-your-mouth pure bliss.

Suddenly, I remembered that I wasn't supposed to eat this kind of stuff anymore. I ran to the bathroom and started spitting it out in the sink. I hadn't realized how huge of a bite I had taken. I kept spitting and spittig yet I still had cake in my mouth. Finally I started rinsing my mouth out with water. 

Then...this thought occured to me. *Moonbean* and I had been talking about eating dreams and I wanted to make sure I RCed every time things like this happened to me. I knew I wasn't dreaming right now, but I wanted to make sure I got into the habit. 

So I looked at my hands....normal. 

I looked up in the mirror...I stared at my face, trying to find something wrong. Everything seemed normal, yet I continued to look at myself. Then I saw what appeared to be a small black glove just hovering next to my face. Now that couldn't happen real life, could it? 

Okay, I had to test this out..in the big way. I left the bathroom and went to the front door. I opened it and felt the night air on my skin. Too real. 

But I went outside and stood my the garage. I looked up at the night sky and imagined what it would feel like if I were suddenly lifted to the sky. 

To my utter surprise I suddenly was swept up. I looked down and saw the roof of the garage getting smaller and smaller beneath me. But before I could fully appreciate lucidity, things started turning black and white. Suddenly they were all black and white line drawings. Then they were gone. 

And I was left in bed with my eyes still closed, but awake. I thought about the dream, and thought how unusual to have a LD so early in the night. But then I realized that it was actually morning, and that I had already been awakened and thought about doing a WBTB...and that it had acutally worked, even though my LD was quite short. 

I let myself drift off to see if I could have another LD.

----------


## Twoshadows

Eating Dream Two:

I was sleep again and I immediately knew I was dreaming. I was in a car as a passenger with a bunch of fudge brownies on the dash in front of me. Oh, this was too good. I quickly grabbed a browning and shoved it into my mouth, chewed it a little and savored the taste, then swallowed. It was just a little warm and chewy, but firm... and wonderfully chocolatey. I grabbed a second brownie and a third. 

I thought about how I am such a pig in dreams. Couldn't I take daintier bites? Why shove in the whole thing every time? But as I shoved in the next brownie, I realized that it really was only about a bites worth, granted a _big_ bites worth. And really, this was a dream-- who cared how huge of a pig I was anyway? I thought that as I shoved the tenth or so brownie in my mouth.

----------


## Twoshadows

BTW, I have been on a raw vegan diet again, thus the binge eating dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh and I had other dreams this morning.

Another was also lucid. 

Dream:

I was flying down a crowded hallway (not sure if it were a mall or school). I was already lucid. I saw a guy below me that looked up longingly at me. I passed him, but as I kept flying I thought about him. I knew that most people went their whole lives without feeling the joy of flying. I was a very lucky person to have always had flying dreams and especially now since discovering lucidity and having good dream control. I decided to go back and find the guy and take him flying. I found him with no trouble, I swooped down behind him and caught him under his arms and lifted him up. I wa a little dismayed that he was heavier than most DCs that I have taken flying. In fact, I cold barly get more than three feet or so off the ground. I had to swerve around people or our legs were bump into them.

I finally ended up in what was supposed to be my sister's room. I noticed that she had cleaned up all the figuines from the one side of the room where they had all been set up. They were now all by the window. I kind of crash landed by the figurines. I lost the DC that had been with me. We were now small...about the size of the figurines. I searched around all the figurines to see if I could find him, but never could.

----------


## Twoshadows

WBTB Short Lucid Dream that is Somewhat Embarrassing to Share:

I was with my friend Shannon. We were going to go visit another friend Janise. Shannon was driving. We got to her house and knocked on her door. No one answered, so we just went in. We separated, trying to find her. 

I was going up some stairs when I saw some movement below me. I called out, "Hi Janise, we were looking for you."

This unfamiliar girls steps out from the shadows and says, "I don't think you're in the right house." 

I feel so embarrassed that I had walked into the house of a complete stranger. I apologise to this girl, who seems to be really cool about it. 

I now realize that, _of course_ we aren't in the right house. In fact, we aren't even in the right _town_. How did this happen?

Shannon and I go back out side. 

I then suddenly have an idea as to why we went in the wrong house. I start to tell Shannon: "It's not your fault, things in dreams are often confusing like that. Houses are never..." And I ended mid-sentence because I realized that if this really was a dream then nothing I said would even matter. I reached out my hand to Shannon to take her flying with me, then realized that I couldn't get distracted. I needed to think of my goals. So I turned around and started flying while thinking of my goals. I looked and saw a crowd of people standing below me. I was only about 8 feet or so in the air. I said, "Hey-- look at me. I'm flying!" --because it is always satisfying to get a good reaction. But this crowd was completely unresponsive. They were either looking at me with a blank expression or not even looking at me at all. I was really disappointed. I wanted to get their attention. The first thing I thought of to do was to grab my breasts and to start being, I don't know, sexy or something--don't ask me, but I was doing it. I mean the crowd was mostly made up of teen aged boys, so you'd think that that might get some attention. but no. But what I was doing actually started to feel good and I thought, "If I keep this up I will probably have an orgasm."  

But I woke up before anything happened.

I accomplished nothing. But I did gain the experience and practice of recognizing dream signs. So yay me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. I loved that last line.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha. I loved that last line.



Hi Oneironaut. Good to see you here. Thanks.



Unplanned WBTB Lucid Dream:

I was walking through this apartment that I thought belonged to people I knew. But then I had this horrible feeling that I was wrong...and that the people I knew had moved out and I didn't know who lived here now (a dream sign for me). 

I walked by one of the bedrooms and saw some teenage boys in bed suddenly pull their blankets up around them, like they weren't dressed. At this point I did catch the dream sign. So I laughed and said. "Hey guys, it doesn't matter if you are naked because this isn't real. It's just my dream." There were two boys in this room, and now they sat up in bed and looked at me. 

I suddenly felt the need to prove to them it was a dream--and also to show off my great dream powers. I then pointed at a big blue posterboard thing on one of their desks (some kind of project) and said, "I can levitate things." And I made the blue poster board thing float up in the air. 

Feeling proud of myself I looked around for something else to do. Nothing jumped out at me, but then I had this desire to make a plant grow out of nothing. So I pointed at the computer and told them, "Watch this". It took a second but then I could see a green plant start to grow. At first it was sort of see-through, then it began to solidify. It looked like a type of lettuce. I didn't let it form a head, but immediately wanted it to go to seed. So I made it grow tall and thin (about 3 feet tall) and concentrated until I could see little yellow flowers form. 

Satisfied with my new plant growing ability, I went into the kitchen, and looked for "bad" food to eat. There was a little boy there. He had a cinnamon roll with him. I had really wanted peanut butter cheesecake, but I took the cinnamon roll anyway and started to eat it. I was thrilled to find that the cinnamon roll tasted just like peanut butter cheesecake.


I then flew out the front door. I started to slowly fly upward. while looking at the horizon. At first I could only see the houses in the neighborhood. But then I could see beyond. I could see the lights from the powerplant. I realized that it was dusk and the lights were coming on all over the city. The higher I got the more of the city lights I could see until I finally saw the whole sillouette of the tall buildings in the downtown area. I knew my mind had made this place up, but I thought it was all very beautiful anyway. 

And somewhere around here I drifted off into now forgotten non lucid dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Lot of lucid dreams lately, doing something different?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lot of lucid dreams lately, doing something different?



Hi ninja!  :smiley: 

Yes, I have been doing something different. I have been really thinking about it lately. You see, I no longer wanted to be a regular person that has lucid dreams. I wanted to be a lucid dreamer.

And I am doing that with other areas in my life too. It's time to be something rather than just do it.

It seems to be working.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream: 

I was standing near the runway of a very small airport. I could see a small plane coming in to land. It rolled to a stop just 50 yards or so from where I standing. As I looked at it I could see black letters on the side. It said "*TomDelonge.com*". I knew that this was Tom Delonge's private plane. I continued to watch as Tom then got out and started to walk towards where I was standing. I knew that there was a cafe in the building behind me, and that that was where he must be heading. 

I really wanted to see him and talk to him, but I didn't want him to know that. So I turned and slowly started walking to the cafe too. As we got to the cafe he passed me and went inside. I also continued inside. I saw that he was selecting some food from a buttet table. I went over to the same buffet table with a plate in my hand. 

When I got to Tom I looked up and did a mock double take, as if spotting him for the first time, and smiled at him and said, "Hey...I've seen you before." 

Tom smiled back and said, "Yeah, I'm a musician...maybe you know my music." 

And I said "Yes, I do...not only do I know it...it think it's the best music I've heard for years. It really inspires me. I absolutely love it. So I guess you could say that I'm a fan of yours". And then I laughed, a little horrified at my gushing, and said, "Oh my gosh...I can believe I used that word..."fan". I am waaayy too old to be a "Fan". 

*[Okay, who am I kidding. This is my third recent Tom Delonge dream--which is more now than David Wolfe. I hate to admit it...but I'm a fan. But I didn't want Tom to think that I was a fan and a stalker fan at that.]* 

Tom laughs with me at my fan denial. He seems to be in a genuinely good mood, so we continue to talk and laugh at things now forgotten. 

And then--there is a chunk of the dream that is... missing. 

How can that be?? 

*Here I am with Tom Delonge...and I forget...*

So I have to use my imagination here. 

I'm pretty sure that at some point in here I had that moment of enlightenment...where that little lightbulb went off in my brain and it started to make connections: 

*Tom Delonge = Celebrity = Lucid Dream* 

And I am sure that there was a part of me that said, *"Oh Crap! This isn't real. I'm not really standing here talking to Tom Delonge."* 

But then another part of me probably chimed in and said,* "Look...here you are standing here with a very real looking Tom Delonge right in front of you. This is a Lucid Dream. You are very good at Dream Control. You can do anything you want."* 

Anything I want. 

Anything. 

So I know what I did. I looked him in the eye and said, "Hey Tom...I can make your wildest dreams come true. Wanna come fly with me." 

So now we enter the part of the dream that I remember...holding hands with Tom flying along some school campus that was covered with very tall trees. I remember having trouble getting too far in the air which is a fairly common problem with me and flying. We were about 15 feet or so in the air. Now for most people who have never flown before this might have been rather impressive. But this was Tom Delonge. I wasn't going to settle for 15 feet. I needed to go higher. I looked up at the trees that I was passing and imagined myself closer to the tops. And sure enough, I was able to "pull" us higher. I did that again several times...and was very pleased at my progress and control.

But before I could do anything else, the dream faded...or else I lost lucidity. At any rate it all ended here.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 1:

I was trying to get somewhere fast (it was either school...or something like it). I was walking with friends and we were at least a mile and a half away. So we started running. We had to run up this very large hill and then back down to the place we were going. When I finally came to a stop, I noticed that I wasn't out of breath at all. My leg muscles didn't feel a thing. My heart was beating normal. I thought, "Wow...I really _am_ getting into good shape. It must be the raw food I'm eating. Maybe I am a runner after all. I should do another marathon."

Dream 2:

Another Food Dream.

I was at some sort of carnival. There were booths all around me that were giving away free food. It all looked so good. I went to a booth and chose a few things that looked delicious. I then went to take a bite, when I realized that I couldn't eat any of this stuff. This was all junk food. Sadly, but determined, I threw it all away.

----------


## Twoshadows

This poor DJ is getting neglected. I'm missing a bunch of dreams. And pictures. So here's a picture of mine I drew a while back of one of my dreams that shows off all my fine artistic talent and amazing dream control.

(I haven't had much luck getting through mirrors the last few times I have tried. So apparently I need to come up with a new method of getting to Outer Space and the Moon.)

*Mirror Portal Fail*

----------


## ninja9578

lol, aww.  *Pats TS's head*  I'm sure you'll figure out how to go through a mirror soon, it's a great way to teleport  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> lol, aww. *Pats TS's head* I'm sure you'll figure out how to go through a mirror soon, it's a great way to teleport



Thanks, ninja. My problem is that I have been able to use mirror portals in the past. They used to the best way for me to get to Space. But the last few times I have had some kind of huge block. 

So I need a change of portals. 

Something less solid...soft...swirly...preferably lavender or light blue.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:


I don't remember how it started. I just remember being in a kitchen with some people. I noticed that one of them was my sister. She was sitting in a chair. She was wearing a nightgown and her legs were kind of pulled up under her. I could see that they were very swolen and purple. I knew that this was because of her cancer. Seeing her made me lucid. Yet I still believed that this was my sister and that she was alive and here in my dream. I wanted to do something to help her feel better. I said something like," Susan, since this is a dream I can take you flying. I know you would love this."  I took her hand and pulled her out the door. I then jumped in the air and tried to get her to fly up with me. She was very heavy. I knew that her cancer made it so she couldn't fly very well. But I was still determined to take her for a flight. So I got behind her and and put my arms around her and I was able to get about 10 feet or so in the air and I flew up the city streets with her. I had to work really hard to keep myself from sinking back down to the ground with her. I was really trying to get to the mountains that I could see that were just beyond the city. I didn't have that many blocks left to fly past. But my sister was getting so heavy. I finally decided to take a break. I saw below me a Japanese restaurant that had a nice outdoor courtyard that had a fountain and garden area. I landed there and my sister and I sat on these concrete benches.And that's all I remember.

A bit of a frustrating dream. Lucid enough to know that I could fly away with my sister. But not enough to take better control.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams about time traveling, hugging, Disney World, broken cameras...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I literally laughed out loud at the Mirror Portal Fail pics! Lol. Poor TS.  ::hug::

----------


## Twoshadows

> I literally laughed out loud at the Mirror Portal Fail pics! Lol. Poor TS.



Well, thanks. As long as I can make people laugh with my tragedy I guess it's alright.

 :smiley: 

I want to try and draw more dreams. I just have to practice a style. Not sure how I want to do them yet.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

I was in this house that belonged to someone else. I suddenly realized that I was supposed to be taking care of their dogs. *Had I even fed them yet?? How many days had I been here?* I went out in the yard and saw that they were all still alive. I got out the dogfood and filled their bowls. Suddenly the door to the house opened and some people I didn't know came out into the yard. They were also surprised to see me there. They said that they were friends of the owners and that they were supposed to take one of the dogs. I was a little nervous about letting them take a dog, but I didn't know what else to do.

At some point I was on the roof and jumping off. I think this made me lucid. I started flying around. I followed the people who had taken the dog. I was still worried about that (so I know my lucidity was not at its best here). I flew above them I realized that I could only fly as fast as they could walk. I felt frustrated and tried to fly faster. I couldn't. I tried the "rockets in my feet" method, but it wasn't working today. So I just continued to follow them at my slow "walking speed".

They stopped at a truck. A man delivered them a package. It ended up being a very large cage with a *full grown female orangutan*. The lady took it out of the cage. I wa suddenly afaid that it would viciously attack her. But it didn't.

I then remembered that I didn't need to be worried about these people who were not real. This was a dream and I could do anything.

Unfortunately I don't remember what I did after that. The only part of the dream I remember next was being with a lady whose hair was all falling out. She said it was becasue of a worm parasite. I felt creepy and didn't want to be near her. I also wanted to tell her that she just needed to go on a parasite cleanse and raw food diet and it would fix her peoblem. But I didn't tell her because no one ever listens anyway. They seem to rather be sick or even die than to try something "hard" like eating a raw food diet.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I want to try and draw more dreams. I just have to practice a style. Not sure how I want to do them yet.



Have you seen any of the photoshop/manipulations that I've been doing? That might be a fun way for you to depict some of your dreams, if you have Photoshop or GIMP.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I always liked your little cartoony drawings  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Have you seen any of the photoshop/manipulations that I've been doing? That might be a fun way for you to depict some of your dreams, if you have Photoshop or GIMP.



I need to go look at yours again. I remember you were very good. Very impressive. I would like to become good at something like that.






> I always liked your little cartoony drawings



Aw thanks. I'll still do those too I'm sure.

----------


## Twoshadows

Been a while since I have had one of these...

Vampire Dream:


The beginning is fuzzy. I was with Buffy the Vampire Slayer and a few friends and we were trying to kill this group of vampires before they killed us. 

The part I remember had us walking down this street at night. As we passed this little store on our right this very old powerful vampire suprised us and grabbed Buffy. He said he didn't want to kill us...only to make us vampires so we could join him. I didn't know what to do. I looked to Buffy who seemed helplessly in his grasp. She looked at me with a look that told me it was going to be okay. I had no idea how this was going to be okay. I watched in horror as he brought his mouth to her neck. I could see him bite her and start sucking her blood. 

At this point I remember noticing what we were wearing. Buffy had on this little lacy white dress. And I was wearing this long lacy black skirt and a sheer white blouse. I wondered why we were wearing sexy outfits to go vampire hunting. I remember seeing myself as if in a mirror. We looked good. Our necks were so exposed... 

After a short time he pulled Buffy back away from him and grinned at me. I knew I was next. But instead of biting me himself he told Buffy to bite me. I looked at her closely. She didn't seemed to be a crazed new vampire. She again gave me a reassuring look. But I still was not sure how becoming vampires was a good thing at all. But I trusted her and slowly bent my neck so she could get her mouth to it. I looked up and the old powerful vampire was just a few feet in front of me watching this with great interest. Was Buffy really going to bite me? Was I going to have to fake something? But no, I felt her teeth go into my neck. I grimaced and stiffened. This was more painful that I had expected. Yet it wasn't as horrible as it could have been. Maybe becoming a vampire wasn't going to be so bad after all. But would I become a killer? That was bad, right? I wasn't really sure of anything. 

Buffy sucked at my neck for a few more moments and then finally pulled away. I could somehow see my neck again. I saw two bloody spots where her teeth had sunk into my flesh. The old vampire laughed and seemed very pleased with himself. He told us to bite the rest of our friends. He seemed so confident in what he had started here that he suddenly left us alone. 

I turned to Buffy. What was going on? Were we vampires? She then grinned at me and pulled something out of her pocket. It was a little totem. I knew what is was, but I had no idea she had it. If you activated this totem, it would protect you from becoming a vampire even if you were bitten. So she had never become a vampire. And when she had bitten me she there was nothing to pass on. It was all okay. We could now get on with the vampire hunting.

----------


## Twoshadows

I guess I need to make a goal to do better with writing my dreams down as soon as I wake up. I have been dreaming...but I forget the dreams almost immediately. Here is one that I have mostly forgotten:

I had a possible lucid dream on the night of Christmas Eve which I didn't write down in the morning because it was Christmas, so all the details are lost. I only remember feeling the satisfaction after I woke up. I just remember thinking something like, "Well, it's about time I had a dream about Markus. And to fly with him too--that was great!"

----------


## Twoshadows

From 2 days ago:

Dream:

I was at my grandparents' house and I had several high school and college friends (all guys) visiting me. In retrospect I can only remember George and Robert. But I remember thinking about how all of them were very good musicians and wished they could play together. I also remember just hugging George and how it felt so good and not wanting to let go of him. 

Then I remember looking out the front window and seeing a high school marching band coming up the road and stopping and playing in front of the house. I was suddenly overwhelmed with emotion. I wished that I had gone to high school here and how good it would have been for me. And how I wished I could be there playing in the band now. I was totally choked up over this. [I have no idea where this emotion came from here.]

----------


## Twoshadows

Today's dreams:


Dream 1:

I was talking to my mom on the phone and asking her if she could make some more raw almond butter for me and send it ovrer with Carl later today. Then she was telling me about this cool trilobite fossil she had gotten. It was about three inches long and pink. Then she stopped talking to me and I thought we had been cut off. Then she got back on the line and sounded a little shaken up. She said she had been talking to me outside when the neighbors' goat had come into her yard and butted her, knocking her down. She said that this goat was known for butting people and that they usually kept him penned up.

Dream 2:

I was talked into eating a bite of hamburger. It had no flavor and I instantly regretted going off my raw vegan diet.

----------


## Twoshadows

From a hike ealier this week.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yesterday's dreams:

Dream 1: 

Another Buffy inspired dream. Spike was tring to kill me, but everytime he found me he was so overwhelmed by my beauty and charisma that all he wanted to do was kiss me. Hahahah....




Dream 2: 

I was at my grandparents house and looking out the front window at soe vultures that had landed and were quite near the house. I tried to find my camera so I could take a picture, but I never could find it.

Dream 3: 

I was in a house that was supposed to be Mary's. I commmented on here new kitchen furature. She then made me a frozen dinner. After I had suppsoedly eaten it, I realized that it was turkey, mashed potoatos and stuffing....all things that I wasn't supposed to eat. I felt horrible that I hadn't rememebered. Missed BIG dream sign.

Dream 4: 

I was out in mom's backyard and saw all this stuff growing by the back shed that no one had planted but that has come up on its own. There were turnips, a really big beet, wild flowers and other things that I don't remember.

Today's fragments:

Buford the horse, a burning house, colorful beetles.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hi, Twoshadows.  :OK Bye now: 

Lovely hike picture!

----------


## ninja9578

Wow TS, I wanna come down there with a hang glider and take you for a real flight  :smiley:   The desert behind you is so pretty  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hi, Twoshadows. 
> 
> Lovely hike picture!



Hi O, good to see you.  :smiley:  Thanks for dropping in.





> Wow TS, I wanna come down there with a hang glider and take you for a real flight  The desert behind you is so pretty



Wow, I'll bet that would be amazing. I have never seen anyone hang glide in this area. I wonder why.



There is no way I can catch up on all my dreams. I have had a bunch of interesting ones lately, but I'm bad and didn't write them down, so I'll choose the two that I remember pretty well.

Dream 1: 

I was feeling a little depressed about my raw diet. I hadn't been feeling good one night and let myself eat some warm soup (yes, that was in real life) and was feeling down about it thinking that I had totally blown everything. So I found Markus Rothkranz (wish I had remembered I needed to go flying with him again.) I sat down with him and started to tell him my tragic story about giving in and eating the soup. I went on and on and he was a wonderful listener. But before I could get any feedback from him Jillian Michaels comes in and pulls me away and asks me to talk to her about how I was doing on my diet. So I began my sad story again to her. But I was able to tell her that I thought that the reason I wasn't feeling well the night of the "soup incident" was that I had been really working hard doing her workouts every morning and that I thought that maybe that had triggered a detox.

I woke up before either Markus or Jillian could talk to me, but I feel that this dream was good because I got to put my feelings into words and share and get it off my chest.




Dream 2: 

I was in a store or place where Tom Delonge was. Most people had already gotten autographs and left. I finally went up to him and asked if I could take a picture with him. But when I tried I found that my camera just wasn't taking pictures. But I knew that if I switched it to video mode that it would work, so I did that and got some clips of him being goofy. The dream went on and i can't remember all the details. We were hanging out doing something. And he started flirting with me and told me I had a nice butt. And then he kept trying to touch it.





I know....I know....Famous people = Dreaming. Especially famous people trying to touch my butt. 

Just not catching it.

----------


## ninja9578

> Wow, I'll bet that would be amazing. I have never seen anyone hang glide in this area. I wonder why.



Deserts tend to have turbulent air, but if you stay out in the open, it's fine. 

And damn TS, where's the RC when you're camera doesn't work?  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> And damn TS, where's the RC when you're camera doesn't work?



 I know...I know. Famous people touching my butt..._aaaand_ a broken camera. Does it get more obvious than that?

I'm beginning to think it's me that's broken. :Sad: 

It just hasn't been on my mind that much. That's the problem.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 1:

I was a police officer, and I was really worried because I wasn't sure what I was doing. So I just drove around in my car praying nothing would happen.


Dream 2:

I was looking at all these different sized bowls in this very large coffee table. In the bowls were little frogs and fish in water. I though it was amazing There were so many different colored frogs. There were also jars with bamboo around the frogs. It looked like a little jungle.

I looked on the floor and saw a dried out frog that had gotten out of one of the bowls. I picked it up and found that it was still alive. I put it back in the water hoping it would recover. I also saw a goldfish on the floor that was also dried up. I couldn't tell if it was alive, but I put it into the water anyway.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't done a very good job lately at writing down my dreams when I wake up. And in not doing so, I really just lose my dreams.

See, all that's left from my multiple dreams from last night is an image of something having to do with playing in the marching band and something with water and kayaking underground. Sad sad.

So to make up for it I will post a very entertaining and nostaglic video I made as a tribute to my favorite band from when I was young and in LA.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dang...another night were I know I've dreamed. And I can still 'feel" the dreams. But yet there is not enough to put any actual images into my head. You know that feeling?

But anyway, here is a picture to fill in my empty spot.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was playing World of Warcraft with my Mom. She was one quest behind me and I was waiting for her to catch up so we could quest together. We were discussing how with the newest patch they had added in a lot with touch screen. The series of quests I had just finished and my mom was working on had you touching a place on the screen. I don't remember details except that a bar would fill where your finger was. It was some sort of machine in Gnomeregon.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm posting from Phoenix AZ today.

And it's going to be a beautiful warm sunny 75 degrees. Mmmmm...

----------


## Twoshadows

Long long long dream about being in a new high school. I kept forgetting where any of my classes were, so I had to return to the office at least five times to pick up my schedule again. And even then I could never figure out where the rooms where or how the times worked. Everything was so confusing. Seriously, this dream went on for days....until I was so far behind in my classes that I knew I would never be able to catch up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream last night, with an odd ending. I have never had something like this happen before. 

I will get to writing this up later when I get the chance. For now, this is just my commitment that I will write it down here.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

There was a lot building up to this dream. So I will jsut share some of it in note form:

Robert waking me up, taking the car. Daniel writing on the ceiling. Monica and Robert going away. Eating ice cream with Tanya. At preschool with Celia, care gone with purse, camera and cell phone in it. Jeff brought it back.

In fast food place ordering food with Mom, Celia, Jeff and I. I had this one year old baby with me that was talking like she was about 5 years old. The baby couldn't decide what to order, then had to go to the bathroom. I took the baby in the bathroom. I went into a stall. To my surprise the toilet was huge (about the size of a queen bed) and in it was a tiny baby swimming around. 


This did not trigger lucidity.


I went to another stall. In that toilet was another baby swimming.


This did not trigger lucidity.


Every toilet in the restroom had a baby in it-- except one that was over flowing with poop and another that had a toilet that didn't quite seem attached and was tilted to the side.


This also did not trigger lucidity.


I saw that there were many mothers standing around in the bathroom. I found out that this group of mothers had brought their babies here so they could practice swimming. I felt angry that they took up all the clean toilets. The baby in my arms was complaining that she really had to go now. I felt frustrated. I told her to go in her diaper since she was wearing one. She didn't want to do that, so I finally held her over the tilted toilet and let her go. The pee ran over the side and onto the floor next to one of the toilets with the babies. I felt it served that mother right to taking up the good toilet. I had to go to. So I also went and my pee ran over onto the floor too.

Then my mom came in the bathroom and needed to go. I told her about the babies. She went over to one of the moms and started talking to her. I stood there and stood there and waited and got bored. So I started doing that thing where I fall backwards until I almost hit the floor then I bounce right back up into standing position. 

I did this several times before I really noticed what I was doing. I thought,* "Hmmm...this is something that I can only do in dreams. Why can I suddenly do it in real life?"* I wondered for a moment. Then I decided that it wouldn't hurt to give flying a try. If this was real life like I thought it was nothing would happen. But if it were a dream then I would be lucid and wouldn't that be grand since it has been so long since I have had a good lucid dream.

I leaned a bit and was suddenly hovering horizonally. I finally was sure I was dreaming so I flew out of the bathoom. I was now in a large room that was set up with tables with food. I flew over a table that had a big plate of *chocolate raspberry cake*. I grabbed a piece and stuffed it into my mouth and started to fly off again. But it tasted so good I swooped down again and grabbed the whole plate of cake and started shoving in piece after piece into my mouth.

When it was gone I decided that I really needed to do something else really useful with my dream, like fly to the Moon. So I *flew outside*. I could see a park with dead or dormant trees in it. I flew to the trees. I decided I wanted to experiment and see if I could fly through one of the tree's trunks. But as I flew to the tree I decided to just break off a dead branch instead.


But at that point I was horrified by *seeing a man standing in the air in front of me*. His skin was tinted green and his black hair came up to points like devil horns. He reached out and grabbed me. I was so started and terrified that I gasped "Go...go....."



Then I had the weirdest briefest *false awakening*. I had a glimpse of being in a bank. This scary man was just a bank manager. I had fallen aleep at his desk and he was shaking me awake. But at that instant I awoke to me real bed. It took me a moment to understand what I had just gone through.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

It was* Halloween*. I was at what looked like my sister's old house. I remember trying to decorate the house. I think my younger sister was with me too.

Later I went out trick or treating. I noticed all the houses were deorated in pastel colors. I knew that was because that was what the stores were selling this year. I thought it was an odd look for Halloween.

There was a lot more to this dream. But this is all I remember at the moment.

I missed "Halloween" as a dream sign.  :Sad:  But actually It's been a while since I have dreamed about Halloween.

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I'll try to post my lucid dream from a few weeks ago. I have it written some where, but I can't find the paper. SO I'll have to do my best.

I remember getting lucid. I no longer remember how. [Shoot. I really wish I had my notes, because I really don't remember much of it now. And let this be a lesson to me about doing a better job at writing down my dream when they are fresh...and not on a loose sheet of paper that I am bound to misplace.]

I remember the second thing I decided to do was to find a guy to kiss. I think I remembered trying to go to the Moon, but I just plain felt lazy. Finding a guy to kiss was much much easier.

I flew down to a guy that I thought was good looking. Next thing I remember is that we are in a car making out. He was a good kisser. I pulled back at one point and took a good look at him. He reminded me of Robert Patterson. I remember thinking how I never found Robert Pattersom that good looking, but today he looked really sexy to me.

And that's all that's left in my memory of this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remembered that the above LD was triggered by my dream sign of my camera not working. Yay me. I refuse to have another dream where my camera is not working and not get lucid.

There.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream within a Dream:* 

I don't remember a lot of the details here. I was starting college. Jeff and I were roommates. I went to sleep and started dreaming about Buffy the Vampire slayer and Angel. It was a sad dream and I started to cry. Jeff heard my crying and woke me up. I was embarrassed and didn't want to tell him what I was crying about. I then noticed my cat. I had no idea how she had gotten here. I knew that there was a rule about no pets here in the dorms. I wondered how I could hide her. I was suddenly so afraid that I would lose her somehow. It was very upsetting.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream: 

I was at my grandparents' house. I has trying to hide from a big Godzilla-type monster that was roaming the city. I ran to the basement and discovered a hidden room that I had never known about. I was excited to see that on a table was a pile of board games including  the one called Pop Dog that was our favorite game as kids and that disappeared later in life. "It's been down here in this hidden room the whole time." I said. My sister, who was suddenly with me grabs the game, apparently as thrilled as I am to see it again after all these years.

I also see a fridge. I'm nervous to open it. My grandparents have both been dead for quite a few years now. What if they left food in it that they never cleaned out before they died? No one else would have known about this room to find it and clean it. But when I open the fridge it is all empty and clean.

The only other thing I remember seeing in this room are piles of old fancy dishware.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes:

One handed pull-ups

Flying over the grand canyon

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream:


I was standing on the lawn by my grandparents' house and looking at the sky. Over the mountains I could see a beautiful cloud. It was colored like a rainbow (like the picture Moonbean used to have in her sig). I pulled out my camera and tried to take a picture. I was so thrilled that I had my camera with me this time, The last time I had seen a cloud like this I was so frustrated that I had left my camera at home. But as I tired to take a picture I found that the button seemed jammed. I tried again and again. I couldn't believe my poor luck to be standing in front of this gorgeous unusual cloud and not able to take a picture.

Blam. This is a dream. 

I started to fly. I remembered that I needed to go to the Moon. I wasn't going to miss another lucid opportunity. I looked up at the sky. I could see the moon shining back at me in the evening sky. I started to fly towards it and quickly realized that I needed to find a quicker way. As I continued to fly I concentrated on forming a portal in front of me so I could fly through it and be on the Moon. But attempt after attempt brought me no result except for a light fuzzy pink patch that I passed right through. Finally I was fed up. I had to get to the Moon now. So with all the determination I had left I decided to just change the sceney and BE on the Moon. Suddenly everything around me started to turn white and grey. I could see hills and craters around me. I landed and took a big jump (this is something I had really wanted to do). My jump took me up slow motion into lunar sky. I noticed an interesting sound that accompanied the jump. I jumped several more times enjoying the odd sense of slow motion and sound. Then I looked over a hill. I saw houses. I went in one of the houses. Inside were two ladies that were cooking. I asked them what they were doing on the Moon. They told me that they were not on the moon. I told them to follow me out of the house and see. They were very surprised to see that their house was now on the Moon. I wondered if I had done something when I had changed the scenery and had somehow taken the houses with me...or taken the moon home to me.

And that's actually all I remember of being on the moon.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream: 

I was in a movie with *Tom Delonge*. I was dressed in clothes from the 1800's and in a dance scene. Later we were watching some edited clips. And some point after that we were traveling in the back of a wagon that was actually a truck.

I had *two kids* with me that were my friends' kids, but in the dream they were supposed to be mine. I wondered how they could be half Navajo when I was white and the dad was white. And it _really_ stressed me out when I couldn't remember their names.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, no task of the month with your moon visit?  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww, no task of the month with your moon visit?



I didn't know that that was part of a Task of the Month. I hadn't been paying as much attention to the Tasks. I guess I should.

But going to the Moon has been a personal goal of mine for quite a while now. Hopefully now that I've done it, it will come easier from now on and I can do it again soon...maybe do the Task.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

Mya aunt was visiting and to be helpful she tried to prune my mom's and my fruit trees and rose bushes. I was trying not to be upset. I had already pruned them perfectly and they had already put on nice new growth. My aunt had chopped them all off to nearly the trunk. I knew that the roses would bounce back, but I wasn't sure that any of the fruit trees would survive. I asked my mom if she had cried about it when she talked to my aunt. She said no. I was surprised because my mom is usually pretty emotional.

This dream took place at my grandparents' house. I seem to have a lot of dreams here. More than of my mom's house. And I never dream about my current house.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:


There was a fish tank in front of me. It was very large, about five feet long and two feet tall. I looked in an was surprised that there were no fish in it. It was slightly murky with large grey rocks in it. As I looked I saw two guppies come out from behind the rocks. 

Yes, I remembered I had guppies in this tank. One had a beautiful violet colored tail.  A moment later I noticed several babies swimming around. Oh, cool, my guppies were breeding. Maybe in a few months I would have a tank full of guppies.


Then I saw something in the tank that startled me. It was a shark. It was bluish grey. I knew I had seen sharks in fish tanks before, but this one seemed odd to me. I looked at it again and tried to figure out what was not right. Its mouth was open. It almost looked like a toy, but yet it was swimming around.


I think I know what's wrong. Maybe this is a dream. This is exactly what would show up in a dream. I need to try to fly. I turn from the tank and take off. In a moment I'm in the air flying next to a two story house that I knew was hone in the dream.


I suddenly remembered that I needed to eat something that I had been craving but couldn't eat in real life. I flew back to the ground. I saw a paper plate on the grass. I looked closely and saw a small pile of roasted salted cashew nuts on the plate. Ha! That's what my friends had been eating in real life yesterday and they looked so good to me. I scooped them up and popped them into my mouth as I hovered horizontally over the ground about 8 inches high. I then went on to the next paper plate that was on the grass. I was suddenly really hoping to find some rich and chewy fudge brownies. As I got closer I could see a big cookie. I picked it up and saw that there were M&Ms in it. Well, I love cookies too, so this was alright. I shoved the cookie in my mouth and flew back up to the roof of the house again. I thought about what I could do in this dream. I felt that my time was short. I knew I would lose the dream if I didn't think of a task to do quick.

I knew I had read the MM tasks--but nothing was coming to mind. Had I read the DV tasks for April? I couldn't remember. But I did remember that the Task of the Month for last month was to grow and tree and eat a piece of dream fruit. I decided that I would do this one.

I looked back down to the ground and saw a clear patch of grass out in the backyard. That would be the place. I focused on the ground. I wanted to do this fast. I gave a little "push" and I immediately saw a tree sprout up out of the ground. Like I had hoped, I grew extremely fast until about seven seconds later it was a full grown tree. It was about twently feet tall and had the shape of an elm tree. I looked to the far side and saw a branch that was covered with reddished colored fruit. As I got closer I could see that the red peel didn't fully cover the white fruit inside. Each quarter of the fruit had a stripe of peel connecting from the top to the bottom. Between the striped of peel I could see inside to the fruit. It was white and shaped like a peeled orange. It had brown seeds on it that were the same size and shape as the beet seeds I had planted in real life last week.

I picked the fruit off the tree. By this time there was no peel on it at all. I knew the fruit was hollow, so I gripped it and gave a little twist. It pulled apart into two perfect halves. The fruit was smooth--about the consistancy of a mango. I put it to my mouth and took a bite. It had a sweet yet tangy flavor that reminded me of a guava, yet milder. I took a few more bites, then flew back up in the air.

My hands felt funny. I put my left hand in front of me so I could see it. I was wearing black leather gloves. My fingers were twisted in weird uncomfortable angles. I laughed a little bacause I know that my hands are never right in dreams. I tried to straighten my fingers out. A glove fell from my hand. I must have been holding and extra glove. I tried to move my fingers again and another glove fell out of my hand. It was strange. And my fingers were still twisted up. I suddenly realized that my real life hands were most likely tucked under me in a way that made them feel bent and uncomfortable, but I couldn't fix that without waking up, so I decided to move on. But as I flew, I could feel the dreem slipping. 

I thought I awoke...but in retrospect I just moved on to a non lucid dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Last Night's Dream:

There was this long complex part about geocaching. I remember at one point standing on this very high ledge on this cliff. I looked through a thin spot and saw a ledge under our ledge. It made me feel better.

There was this guy with me. He had dark brown hair and wore an oragne shirt. He was helping me in some way. At the very end of the dream I leaned to him and gave him a little side hug to say thanks. It felt so good. (Why do dream hugs feel so amazing?) As I pulled away, I decided that I had to have more. So I said to him something like, "That felt so good. I have to do that again." And I faced him straight on this time and held him in my arms until I woke up.  For some reason, this dream stuck with me for a long time after I awoke. It seemed so significant

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was traveling and visiting a place with a fair or festival. I went into this theatre where Pinocchio was about to start. I was able to get the special seat normally reserved for a judge.

Odd little dream...

----------


## ninja9578

I want a giant M&M cookie  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi Ninja!

Yeah...M&M cookies...thank goodness for dreams where I can eat one.

Honestly though, the dream fruit had a lot more flavor.

And that's what I am back to eating. Lots of raw fruits and veggies. And anytime I think I would rather have a giant cookie, I have to remind myself that I feel so much better without it.

Haha...I'm such a boring person to hang around. People just don't seem to want to hang out and eat fruit together.

But I'm getting stronger and leaner...and one day I will be able to do 20 pull-ups. (Don't think I have forgotten that goal.)

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, you'll get there  :smiley:   I'd eat fruit with you' it's yummy.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thank you ninja  :smiley: 


*Dream:*

I was helping Yuri take care of his baby. Then Amy and I drove off in a very large lime green limo.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had to suffer through another stupid bathroom-gone-wrong dream...and I didn't even get the reward of lucidity.

*Dream:*

I remember having to go to the bathroom. I found a public restroom. The toilet I was about to use was full to the top with water. But I had to go really bad, so I went ahead and used it. My pee ran over the lip of the toilet and onto the floor.

Someone I knew came into the restroom after me. I felt embarrassed and apologized for the mess around the toilet.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been having dreams, but my schedule has been so busy I haven't been writing them up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey--I just passed my five year anniversary here at DV. Cool.

Been lucid dreaming for five years.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  ::D:   You've had some good times in those five years in dreamland  ::dreaming::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay!   You've had some good times in those five years in dreamland



Oh yeah. Tons of good times. I need to make a list of my "greatest moments".


I need to get going on dreaming again. I have been so busy in real life. But I need to have those magical dream experiences too.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had one of those powerful romantic dreams about someone I don't think about in a romantic way.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream 2 days ago when I was visiting my mom. Unfortunately it was one of my least recalled LDs. I do remember a few things though. I remember that I was flying. I was feeling very happy to be lucid dreaming. I had this desire to take off my shirt. So I did. I wanted everyone to see how beautiful and sexy I was.



Haha...another topless dream. Honestly I don't know what these are all about. I'm sure people could interpret my dreams and tell me all sorts of interesting things.

----------


## ninja9578

I wish I was a TwoShadows dream character  :Sad:   ::tongue::   :Hi baby:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I wish I was a TwoShadows dream character



Thanks. I think. Haha...




*Dream:*

I was flying in a *hot air balloon* over Lake Powell with Jennifer D and her family. There was a Balloon Festival here and there were lots of hot air balloons in the area. It was really windy and the balloons were being blown all over. I was worried, but no one else seemed to think it was a problem.

Later I was trying to get Jennifer's email address from her mom because she was moving. She kept giving me papers that had other people's phone numbers on it, but no email address.

----------


## Twoshadows

WBTB Lucid Dream:

I don't remember exactly what triggered lucidity. I was in a strange house and something didn't seem right and I decided to fly. As soon as I did, I knew that I was definitlely in a dream.

The first thing that popped into my mind was "cake". I wanted to eat some cake. In real life I had had quite a few situations lately where people were eating cake around me and I couldn't because I am trying to lose that last 7 pounds or so.

So I thought, "Finally--I'm going to have CAKE!"

I knew I was pretty good at just thinking about bad food and then instantly finding it. And that was the case now. I looked below where I was hovering and there was a plate with a vanilla creme cake. A first I was a little disappointed that it wasn't a killer chocolate cake. But as I flew to it, it looked very good. I picked it up. It was a whole cake, round, two layered and slightly on the flat side. I put it to my mouth and put my tongue out to taste it. To my horror, there was no flavor. I then shoved a big part of the cake into my mouth and moved it around over my tongue and taste buds. Finally the flavor started to come out. The creme layer in the middle was especially good. I ate the whole cake in about three bites.

I started to fly around again. I don't remember much at this point. I either had a false awakening or my thoughts drifted away from lucidity.

But then at some point I thought about cake again. Wait a minute--I was still dreaming, right? I looked in front of me and there was another identical cake. I was so happy to still be dreaming and also lucid. I picked up the cake and enjoyed eating the whole thing again.

Later (or maybe this was in that in between cakes part)  I remember being on my roof and looking over the edge and seeing the Grand Canyon in front of me. I thought about how it would take bravery to run to the edge and jump right off and into the Canyon. I was almost too afraid to try, but finally I got the courage and ran to the end and put my arms out and just let myself fall.

I don't remember any more details.



Haha...I'm sure that everyone who reads my all food dreams thinks that I am a total pig. And I really do seem that way in these dreams. It's just nice to really let go and pig out. And it's probably really good for me if it keeps me from doing so in real life.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was at my childhood friend Jenny's house. Suddenly I could see there was a tornado coming. It was a skinny   *tornado*, but it was headed right to this house. I saw my friend's little sister who was about 4 years old in this dream I grabbed her and got under a table and lay across her. The torado ripped off the roof of the house, but left us unharmed.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream (WBTB):

I knew I was dreaming, yet there was no image. I imagined myself flying and after a moment could feel the wind and motion, but still without any visuals. Finally I could see and saw that I was hovering over my backyard in LA. Beyond the yard was Lake Powell. I decided I wanted to fly over the lake and dive in and go to the bottom.

I approached the lake and started to dive down. But as I got closer I could see that the lake was very dark and murky. It freaked me out some. So as I got to the surface of the lake I stopped right before I went into the water. 

Unknown transition....

I was by a pool. I wanted to try to breathe underwater. [I had done this before so I'm not sure why I wanted to try this so badly at the moment.]

I flew right over the surface and dunked my head into the water. The water was cool and wet. I didn't want to take a breath. I started having a little argument with myself. "Breathe...this is just a dream." "No, the water feels too real. It'll get in my mouth and lungs. It'll feel awful." "No, the water isn't real, your body is in bed breathing air. If you take a breath, your body will breathe air." "See--I opened my mouth a little and water came in. It might not be real, but it feels real and will make me choke if I take a big breath."

But finally I took a breath. I could feel water in my mouth, but only air came down to my lungs. I was almost surprised, but then I was relieved and took several more breaths.

Unknown transition....

I was standing in front of a mirror. I noticed that I looked like a guy. I had sandy blond hair which was slightly curly. I had nice full lips and a little stubble on my chin and cheeks. I had nice dark eyebrows and eyelashes. I was wearing a pink and while bike jersey.I decided to take off my shirt and look at my chest. I was pretty pale, but I had nice muscles.

Then I decided that I wanted to have my girl body back, so I tried to make my breasts grow. At first nothing happened. Then finally, I grew small breasts. But I wanted bigger breasts so I kept trying.

But I think I woke up or lost the dream before that happened, because that's all I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Bigger, bigger!  :tongue2: 

I remember another dream you had where you looked in a mirror, you also were male.  Weird what mirrors do.

It's summer, where are pretty pictures of hiking in the desert?

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks ninja, for being interested in my pictures. I actually haven't taken as many this spring because I have had some camera problems. First my camera broke. But I was able to get it replaced by the company for free. But now I have lost my camera, and I don't think it's here at the house. It's really depressing, actually. So I have to think about getting a new one.

But I did get two videos done this spring. These were actually taken in the same area one day apart. The first day was so calm and beautiful. The second day was extremely windy--but we went anyway because my friend who was visiting was only going to be here one day and I needed to get out and kayak with him.

Okay, I tried to embed them, but DV must have changed the way we embed. So here are the links.

YouTube - &#x202a;Kayaking Lake Powell, Lone Rock 4-20-11&#x202c;&rlm;

YouTube - &#x202a;Kayaking Lake Powell, Lone Rock--Windy Day&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## ninja9578

Very pretty  :smiley:   I only get to kayak through swamps and blueberry fields.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Very pretty   I only get to kayak through swamps and blueberry fields.



Only...?

I would love to kayak through a swamp.

Thanks, ninja.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a short LD last night. A very weird LD. In fact, it's really too odd and creepy to even write up. (It did have a mirror in it.)

----------


## Twoshadows

This dream was from June 10. It was an amazing and vivid dream. I can't believe I forgot to post it.

UFO/Alien Dream:  

I remember being outside. I was with some people watching the sky. We were waiting for something. I saw Ray Y standing on his roof. Suddenly this large thing materializes above his head. I realize that it's a space ship of some kind. It was brown and rough and looked like a huge boulder. A section opened in the side of the ship. A light shown out. Next thing I see is that Ray is floating into the opening. I knew that this was what he was waiting for.

A short time later I see Ray's grandson sitting in a chair. He looks lonely. I ask him if he is sad because his grandpa is gone. He tells me that he misses his grandpa, but that he's glad that he was able to go in the ship. 

I suddenly start worrying. Maybe something isn't right. What if the aliens are bad? What if Ray never gets brought back? I start worrying about all the worst case scenarios.

Later I'm with my mom. We are in my sister's apartment talking. Suddenly the earth shakes. We look outside and see the ground cracking open. We ask each other what could be happening. Then the ground shakes again and the floor in the kitchen starts cracking open. As the crack opens further I can see the aliens are now underground. I can see the top of one of their heads. There is still a barrier between us that looks like it's made of clear plastic. 

I am suddenly terribly afraid. Again mom and I are like, "What do we do?"

I said, "Let's call 911. I don't want to deal with this myself."

I knew there wasn't a lot that the police could do, but I really just wanted company right now. I was really scared.

I ran upstairs to get away from the crack. But when I got there I saw that the aliens were already there. There was one standing right next to Roger. The alien had dark brownish grey skin that was rough and had very dark eyes, but it was humanoid in all other ways. The alien was holding what looked like a very large needle up against Roger's back. I tried to get Roger way from the alien. Nob was there. He told me that it was okay. He seemed so calm and peaceful in spite of what I thought was a horrifying situation. I wondered if he had been mind controled. Maybe that was what the needle did.

Another alien came up to me with a needle thing in hand. I knew I was next. I also knew that there was nothing I could do. So I just asked the alien, "Will this hurt?"

The alien's voice came into my mind. It was a feminine voice that was beautiful and kind. She said, "The old fashioned way? No, dear." I knew that this meant that the needle would not be stuck in me, but to be used in some other way. Her voice was so comforting that I was no longer afraid.

I watched as she waved the needle up my arms and then down my neck and back. I could feel myself merge with this lady alien. I felt such peace come over me. I was amazed. Part of me wondered if this was part of the mind control and wondered if the aliens were bad, but that I no longer cared.

But it felt so good and so right.

Then I could hear the voices of several aliens in my head. They were discussing the people of Earth. They said that they knew that this would happen (I knew that they were talking about the awful state of society) when they had left. But that now they would help get it to how it needed to be.

I suddenly saw scenes in my head of a father leaning over his newborn's cradle and gently and lovingly touching the baby's head. I saw a mother and father running around at a park with their kids. I saw several other scenes that were filled with love and happiness. I knew everyting was going to be alright.

Everything was going to be perfect.

Later I was told by the aliens to write down this experience in a journal. I got out a notebook and started writing it down.



I woke up with a start from this dream and was suddenly afraid. I actually had to turn on a light for a few minutes and kind of get my bearings. Then I got out my notebook and started writing.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was with a guy who was a *worgen* or werewolf. I think I had a romantic relationship with him. A bunch of stuff happened, but I only remember the end. There was another worgen that was meaner and stronger and our enemy. He came upon us while we were in some sort of shop by the sea. They started fighting. There was another worgen that I was friends with. But somehow he was turned into a red frog. I was holding him with one of my hands (in retrospect he was a lot like a rubber chicken...but red...and a frog.) I was extremely worried about my romantic worgen friend. I wanted to help protect him. But somebody else talked me out of it telling me that my friend wouldn't want me in harm's way, that there was nothing I could do to help. That this bad worgen was very very strong and that if he killed my friend that he wold kill me next. I was told to get away as fast as I could. But since this worgen was an excellent tracker I was to get in a rowboat and row out as far as I could from shore and stay out to sea at least three days. I ran and started putting supplies into a rowboat. I worried that I wouldn't have enough supplies for three days, but I started rowing out to sea anyway.


*Dream 2:*

I went to visit my mom. While I was there she gave me a letter. The letter said that I was chosen to be a chairperson for this lady that was in this political party and was going to run for president. I vaguely remembered watching this lady about 6 months ago. I had liked some of the things she had said, so I had filled out some papers. I was stressed now to have been chosen chairperson. I really didn't know anything about her campaign. I then realized that there was a large convention that evening for this lady politician and that I was supposed to give the opening speech. I started driving there, horribly stressed about what I could possibly say.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was about to go on this *date* to this very fancy restaurant. I was wearing a beautiful formal dress that was black and white. My date was due to arrive in 10 minutes. 

But then I looked in the mirror and to my horror saw that my *hair* was really messy. I could tell that I hadn't washed it for days. There wasn't time for a full shower so I ran to the bathroon sink to quickly wash my hair.

But the next thing I know is that I am doing a herbal hair treatment (like I sometimes do in real life). My hair was slimy and green from all the cooked herbs that I had rubbed in. I wondered why in the world I would have started something like that. I was supposed to leave that in my hair for an hour. I only had five minutes left. I also realized that I wasn't even supposed to shampoo immediately after rinsing the herbs out. What had I been thinking? I needed to rinse the herbs out fast. So I started rinsing and rinsing, But every time I looked at myself in the mirror, my hair was still full of green herbs and even things that looked like cooked carrots. Since the rinsing wasn't working I started to try to comb out all the herbs, but nothing seemed to be working. I could hear my date in the next room. I knew I was running very late. I didn't know if the herbs would ever come out of my hair.

*Dream 2*:

I walked outside my dorm and could see all these *fat orb web spiders* all over the sidewalk. I knew that someone had moved these over here from somewhere else. I felt upset since I knew some would eventually get inside of my dorm.

[This spider dream was triggered by all the orb web spiders I saw on my kayaking trip last week. The water in lake powell has been rising and all the sipders living in the tamarkis trees are being forced to the few high ones left, and those are literally covered with big fat orb web spiders. It was fascinating and freaky at the same time.]

*Dream 3:*

I was wearing *new socks*. They were just like my grey ones, except these were purple.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been kayaking a few times this summer.  I think of you every time  :smiley: 

You should have told your date your herby-hair was the new fashion.  The mermaid / forest goddess look.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi RB. 

The mermaid look....well, yeah, I guess I did have the slimy algae hair going on. But he would have to have been a fellow mer-man to appreciate that.

Haha...makes me think of "Girls are mermaids....some boys are mermaids too."

&#x202a;Kid History - Episode 4 - by BoredShortsTV&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

That's cool that you have been kayaking. Where have you gone? I haven't kayaked as much as I would have liked this summer. So far, at least. But here are a couple pictures from a recent trip on Lake Powell.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was at my grandparents. I was next door talking with Jenny and her boyfriend. I was trying to explain how healthy it was to eat a raw vegan diet. I was telling them that it had other benefits too--that I had developed these interesting powers. 

I then laid down on the floor and started to *levitate* myself up. At first only my upper body started to rise. But then I relaxed and concentrated harder. I could then feel my whole body lift into the air about four feet or so. I then got back to my feet and started levitating objects around me. 

Jenny and her boyfriend seemed interested and started asking me more about what I was eating. 




[This is one of those dreams where I should have gone lucid, but my mind was able to come up with a reason for my abilities that actually made sense to me.]

----------


## ninja9578

You're a vegan? ... and it gave you powers? O.o

TS, you should get into rock climbing.  If I lived by you I would never come down from the rocks.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> You're a vegan? ... and it gave you powers? O.o
> 
> TS, you should get into rock climbing.  If I lived by you I would never come down from the rocks.



I'm a "sometimes vegan" (five months here, three months there). I do it for my health more than anything. (But I do have a love for animals.) And I also have been doing cleanses and taking herbs and other health related things that must make my subconscious feel pretty powerful. I think that's actually pretty awesome.

Yeah, I would love to get into rock climbing more. I have had a few experiences in the past that were really cool. I used to want to rock climb and canyoneer so bad it almost hurt. But I was so busy and didn't have anyone to do it with. But now I feel more content because I kayak and hike so much. But maybe one of these days I will find some one to do it with. And that would be cool.

I live in a place where if you love the outdoors, then you will be in heaven. If you love city life and shopping you would be in hell.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream (Missed HUGE dream sign):

I was at my grandparents' house. I looked out into the backyard and saw all these* birds*. There were two large blue parrots and also a red one. I could also see several beautiful Western tanagers. There were a number of other brightly colored and unusual birds. i grabbed my *camera* and went out the back door. I lifted my camera and tried to take a picture. To my frustration, I found that it wasn't working. I couldn't believe it. Camera problems..._again_!!? I was so frustrated and upset. This was the fourth camera I had had problems with this year. The first had a lens error problem. I got that one replaced, only to lose it a few weeks later. I found an older camera that I had and started using it, but then got a little sand in it when I took it kayaking so it started having problems. So I finally bought a new one, which was this one--and now it had stopped working too. Why was this such a horribly bad year for cameras??


[A lot of real life frustration came out in this dream. Luckily my newest camera is still working.]

----------


## Robot_Butler

I almost went on a canyoneering trip around Zion this past summer.  We were going to do one of those guided tours, since we all suck.   I would hate to get trapped by a boulder and have to saw my own arm off like James Franco.  It ended up being too complicated coordinating everyone's schedules and finances.  If we ever get it together, I will try to convince you to come!

----------


## ninja9578

Tonight's Man vs Wild is making me think you of.  He's in these beautiful red canyons that look just like yours  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I almost went on a canyoneering trip around Zion this past summer.  We were going to do one of those guided tours, since we all suck.   I would hate to get trapped by a boulder and have to saw my own arm off like James Franco.  It ended up being too complicated coordinating everyone's schedules and finances.  If we ever get it together, I will try to convince you to come!



Oh wow, that would be so cool if you could come here and do that. I have looked into some of the canyoneering in Zion, and it looks really fun. The area has gorgeous canyons. Some of the canyons that I remember wanting to try were Pine Creek and Mystery Canyon. I don't remember which ones were guided. I'd have to look into that again. But I would love to meet up with you if you do make it out this way. Just let me know!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Tonight's Man vs Wild is making me think you of.  He's in these beautiful red canyons that look just like yours



That's cool. Do you remember where it was?

This summer has been so busy I just haven't gotten out as much as I normally do. I have got to figure out a way!

----------


## Twoshadows

My dreaming has been off. I have been out of town several times recently including a week in Phoenix this last week. The one dream I really remember was one that included a *dream sign* that I should have picked up on, but I didn't.

*Dream:*

I was following several people into this cave. I could feel my legs brush past all these *spider webs*. I was wearing shorts. I shined my light on the webs and could see that the whole cave was covered with *spider webs* to about hip level. At first I thought that they were just little *house spiders*. I was going to just tough it out and plow right through them. Then I realized that they were probably the *big orb web spiders* I had seen when I was kayaking outside of the cave. Of course it would be the same kind of *spiders*. With that thought I started to panic. I wanted to run, but I was surrounded by *spiders*. No matter which way I went I would have to go through *spiders*.


This dream was inspired by that kayaking trip a few weeks ago where the tamarisk trees were just covered with huge numbers of *fat orb web spiders*.

----------


## Twoshadows

I am going to have a lucid dream tonight. I'm going to do the Task of the Month, too. 

It's time for me to actively pursue lucid dreaming again. It doesn't matter that I'm busy. It doesn't matter that I have been traveling a lot. It doesn't matter that I have a lot on my mind. I can still enjoy my night times. In fact, I _need_ to have some cool adventures right now.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Yeah it's when you feel you can't do it, that it's most important to do so good luck (I too need to quit being lazy so wish me luck)  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah it's when you feel you can't do it, that it's most important to do so good luck (I too need to quit being lazy so wish me luck)



Hey thanks, ooflendoodle. I was just looking back at the beginning of my DJ, back when I was actively lucid dreaming, back when I had amazing dream recall, back when I was much more social on this site....and it made me really miss it. I'm not sure why I don't try as hard these days. It's worth it. It's always worth it. So it's time to focus more again. It's not like it takes that much time--just a little focus--that's all. I have found that I really do much better when I just make the decision to focus on LDing.

And good luck to you too, ooflendoodle. Have you been lucid dreaming for long?

----------


## ooflendoodle

Five days after I joined the site so about a year now. but it was off and on at my best about 2 months in I had 4 lucid dreams a week with pretty good vividness but I suck at making good habits.

EDIT: also I used to see you on a lot where did you go?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Five days after I joined the site so about a year now. but it was off and on at my best about 2 months in I had 4 lucid dreams a week with pretty good vividness but I suck at making good habits.
> 
> EDIT: also I used to see you on a lot where did you go?



Well, I guess we both need to get into good habits again.  :smiley:   And that's cool that you had your first LD only five days after joining DV. It took me about a month.

Thank you for noticing that I am not on as much. Most of the people I used to talk to a lot here are no longer on this site. And it's harder to stay motivated without that support group to always chat with. But that's not a very good reason to get lazy with my LDing.

So here's to a new start....and a whole bunch of exciting lucid dreaming adventures for both of us.

----------


## ninja9578

> That's cool. Do you remember where it was?
> 
> This summer has been so busy I just haven't gotten out as much as I normally do. I have got to figure out a way!



I think it was the Utah badlands.  Looks just like yours, I even remember seeing something that looked like that skull rock that you found, only much bigger.  :smiley: 

Spiders eww

----------


## Twoshadows

> I think it was the Utah badlands.  Looks just like yours, I even remember seeing something that looked like that skull rock that you found, only much bigger. 
> 
> Spiders eww



That's cool. I'll bet it was more of that "honeycomb" rock. You can see so many interesting things in them.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got a lucid dream out of my trying for the last couple of days. And I even did the basic Task of the Month. It amazes me that I don't try more. Because when I do try I usually get pretty good results. I'll post the dream later when I have more time.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is my lucid dream from last night:

I found myself in Marsha's backyard. I suddenly felt awkward because she wasn't there with me. So I left the backyard and saw Shannon. She was in Marsha's neighbor's house. I went in with Shannon. But then I realized that we shouldn't be in that home either. I wondered how I kept ending up in places where I felt like I didn't belong. I walked out of that house too.

As I looked at the big tree in front of me I suddenly knew that there was a good chance that I could fly over it. I suspected that I was dreaming, but I wasn't entirely sure until I took off flying over the tree.

I felt thrilled that I was finally lucid dreaming again. I remembered that I wanted to use my senses and really "feel" the dream. I flew back down to the tree. I ran my fingers along a branch and felt the leaves go through my fingers. i tried to compare that experience to real life. I could definitely feel the leaves, but something was a little different from real life, yet I couldn't say exactly what it was. I pulled off the very end of the branch and put the leaves up against my lips and felt the texture of the leaves. this felt more real. I thought about tasting the leaves, but i felt the dream fade. 

I knew I had to get back in to the dream.

The next thing I know I am in what looks like a dorm room. Tanya is standing in front of me. I remember that I need to do the *Task of the Month*. "Tanya, I need you to sing something for me." She looks at me like I'm crazy, so I say again, "Tanya, this is important, I need you to sing something for me--anything."

So she starts to quietly sing a song. It isn't something that I recognize, and I couldn't understand the words. I asked her what the song was. She told me that it was a Japanese song. I asked her what it was about. She laughed and said, "It's actually about Mickey Mouse."  She said "Mickey Mouse" with this very exaggerated Japanese accent. And that made me laugh too.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Congrats TS my recall is crap because I stay up 'till 11 every night on my I-pod lol even if I did everything right it would probably take me about a week or two to start lucid dreaming again.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Congrats TS my recall is crap because I stay up 'till 11 every night on my I-pod lol even if I did everything right it would probably take me about a week or two to start lucid dreaming again.



Thanks! Well, don't give up. I didn't mention that I did a WBTB. It wasn't intentional, but I woke up and couldn't go to sleep for a while. But I told myself that I would lucid dream when I went back to sleep. And it worked. I have my best luck with doing WBTBs. Do you do WBTBs, ooflendoodle?

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long Lucid Dream this morning. I did a WBTB ahd had the LD between 5:30 and 6:30am. The problem is that it was so long and that I did so many things that I don't remember the excact order of or transitions between all the things I did. But I will share what I remember. And I do rmember that it was a very enjoyable time.

Lucid Dream:

I think my dreams started with being in a *cave*. The water was a beautiful clear glowing green like Lake Powell, yet I was enclosed in a multi room cave. I was talking on my phone to Tia and I kept getting distracted and would forget to talk for long periods of time until she would say, "Are you still there?" and I would have to apologize. I was floating on what might have been an innertube. At one point I remember floating to a waterfall between rooms and deciding to hover over the waterfall instead off falling.

That may have been the trigger for lucidity.

I remember flying up to a tree like I did in my last LD and* touching the branches.* I wanted this LD to really count, and I felt that the best way was to really "feel" it by *using my senses*. I remember really paying attention to the feel of the wind and movement as I flew. I was very pleased at how real this felt. (Sometimes when I look back at my flying experiences I can't remember if I really felt anything and then it doesn't seem very fun or real).

I flew down to the road and saw some rocks in the gutter. I hovered down really low and *picked up a pebble sized rock in my lips and tried to taste it.* It seemed to taste just like a rock. I then started to bite it with my front teeth. It crunched and melted like tiny ice chips.

I then flew down very low along the street. I pushed my first finger down on the asphalt as I flew. It got hot and felt burned. When it was too painful I pulled it off and looked at it. It was blackish and shiny.

I remember being on a rooftop and *flying around from rooftop to rooftop*. Some of the buildings were unusual. I can't remember why I thought that--only that I did. There were people on the roofs working on them. No one noticed me.

At some point I was indoors and I *looked in the mirror*. I felt I looked completely normal. But that was disappointing. So I changed my looks. When I was done I looked about a quarter black and three quarters caucasian. I had wavy hair that was shoulder length and blond with dark roots. My skin was olive toned and I had big brown eyes and full lips with a small chin. I thought I looked gorgeous. I pulled up my shirt and saw that my breasts were bigger (haha--why do I always do this?)

I flew around again looking like this and with my shirt pulled up. No one had seemed very impressed with my flying before. Maybe they would notice me now. I think I got a few glances, but it was still disappointing.

And at this point this is all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a WBTB. As I lay in bed about to go back to sleep I had every intention of having a lucid dream and completing the Task of the Month of controling the elements. That positive thinking paid off.

Lucid Dream:

I was looking out over *Lake Powell*. It was dusk and the lake was mostly in shadows. I already knew I was dreaming. I wanted a better view of the lake so I made my vision rise (I say this because I was not aware of my body or myself flying). In the past I have often had difficulty viewing an area as I flew upward. But I felt very pleased the lake stayed very clear and in focus as my view of it changed. Soon I had a great view of the South end of the Lake. I could see Lone Rock, Wahweap, and Castle Rock.

I remembered that I was going to do the *Task of the Month*. The Task is to *control 2 of the 4 elements*. I wanted to control water and fire, but I also wanted to try to do air. I looked at the lake and knew it would be good for the controlling water part. But suddenly I really wanted to do air first. I had wanted to try to form a tornado. And then I looked again at the lake and wondered what it would be like to make a tornado and then set it down on the water and see if I could then form a water spout.

So I concentrated on a place above Wahweap Bay.* I made a tornado*. It was a little hard to see, but I knew it was there. I carefully lowered it down onto the surface of the water. At first I didn't see anything happen. Then I saw the surface of the water start to move in a circular pattern. Then I saw this large area of water lift and spin up into the air. And then suddenly there was a *very large water spout* swirling and spinning way up into the air.

I felt proud of myself and considered that a success. I then took myself down to the ground and decided to start a fire with my mind. I had done that several times before and knew that I would have no problem with it. I saw that I was standing next to a stone cabin. There was a clump of dead grass in front of me. I figured that that would be a good place for a fire. I looked at the grass and willed a fire to start. Then I remembered that it was so much easier if I pointed my finger at it while I concentrated. I lifted my finger and* instantly the little grass clump ignited*. I just stood there for a time and watched the fire burn until the grass was completely consumed by the fire.

I wanted to do more, but at this point my dream ended.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Not intentionally but a lot of the time I will get lucids off of them.
I actually got a lucid last night when my friend was over (which is usually when I have the least chance of having one) but I felt him waking me up!!!  :Mad:  It had really good vividity and lucidness oh well I'll get one tonight.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Not intentionally but a lot of the time I will get lucids off of them.
> I actually got a lucid last night when my friend was over (which is usually when I have the least chance of having one) but I felt him waking me up!!!  It had really good vividity and lucidness oh well I'll get one tonight.



 Yeah, that's really frustratig when something or someone wakes you up in the middle of a good LD. Well, I wish you luck in getting many more really vivid ones very soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had one of those dreams where lucid dreaming was on my mind, but not enough to actually make me go lucid. Rrrrr. But as much as I get frustrated at myself for completely missing the obvious, I have to at least be happy that the idea of lucid dreaming made it into the dream. The more that happens the more I will have lucid dreams.

*Dream 1:*

I was on The Biggest Loser show (I think this is because I have been traveling and eating bad and I have been telling myself that as soon as I get home I need to eat really healthy). I started making friends with this Korean guy that was also a contestant. At one point we were in this big room and I started flying and floating up toward the ceiling. The Korean guy started floating too.

I said, "Wow--you must be a lucid dreamer too!" And he nods his head.

Then I started telling him about all the things that I can do in a lucid dream. I told him about the tornado that I did in my last LD. I pointed to the ground and said, "If this were my LD I would make a tornado from on that very spot." And I made this little brown spot appear on the floor. I even half -heartedly tried to make a tornado, but nothing appeared.

I also remember asking him if he did WBTBs, which I think he said that he did occasionally.

Then I floated all the way to the top and rested on the ceiling (like I like to do in dreams--lucid or not).


*Dream 2:*

I was watching TV. I saw that *Blink182* was about to come on. They were playing live for some TV show. I saw that they were dressed like the Beatles. They started singing. It was an interesting song that I had never heard that was a good cross between a Blink song and Beatles song. I liked it. Then Tom and Mark turned around and I could see that their pants had the back cut out, and I could see their butts. I remember thinking, "Oh brother, do they always have to do something dumb like that?"

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh yeah, I forgot. I had this very intensely romantic dream about *Spike From Buffy the Vampire Slayer* a few days ago. I have have several romantic Spike dreams--I'm not sure why. Maybe one leads to the other. And since they are so enjoyable my mind keeps giving them to me. All I really remember from this last dream is having Spike hold me and tell me how much he loved me. But it was one of those "feel good" dreams where the emotions are the main part of the dream. Not the action.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Yeah those are great and then you wake up and try to tell someone and they think you're losing your grip on reality ::shakehead2::

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, most people don't seem to care about dreams (either they don't remember them...or they must be having extremely boring dreams). It's hard for me to understand because I always loved my dreams and sometimes wrote them down...and that was   long before I learned about lucid dreaming. Now I see dreaming as an extention of my life. It's part of me and my life experiences. One could say that is silly because they aren't "real". But I disagree. I make choices in dreams. I feel things in dreams. I get a better feel for what things in life concern me. I have learned all kinds of dream skills. I think there is some real mental growth going on.

----------


## ninja9578

> Oh yeah, I forgot. I had this very intensely romantic dream about *Spike From Buffy the Vampire Slayer* a few days ago. I have have several romantic Spike dreams--I'm not sure why. Maybe one leads to the other. And since they are so enjoyable my mind keeps giving them to me. All I really remember from this last dream is having Spike hold me and tell me how much he loved me. But it was one of those "feel good" dreams where the emotions are the main part of the dream. Not the action.



You strike me as the type of girl who watched Buffy  ::tongue:: 

And awesome tornado making dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You strike me as the type of girl who watched Buffy 
> 
> And awesome tornado making dream.



Well, I'm not sure exactly what type of girl that would be. But yeah, that's me.

And thank you. I enjoyed that tornado dream. I plan to have many more just as great in the very very near future.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was running down my street toward the airport. I noticed that I seemed light as a feather. My feet barely touched the ground as I ran and ran. I knew that I could run for miles and not get tired. I wasn't even having to breathe hard.

I looked down at my feet. I was wearing my Vibrams. Of course. It was the shoes. I knew there was a reason I loved these shoes so much.

----------


## Twoshadows

Reading something here on DV triggered a dream memory from about a week and a half ago. I had this dream while I was traveling so I didn't record it like I should have. But it is significant because I died four times in the dream. I have died before in dreams--but not four times in a single dream. Let's see what I can remember of it.

I remember I was being chased by *zombies*. I remember running into a pool of water to escape from a horrible zombie death. But the zombies were coming and I had to put my head under the water. I held my breath. I could see shadows of the zombies near the pool. I knew I was going to die one way or the other. I chose death by drowning. I could feel myself getting lightheaded, dizzy, and then finally blacking out.

Then I was on the run again--as another person, I think. I was with someone else, and together we ran as fast as we could trying to get away. But, unfortunately we rounded a corner and ran smack into a group of zombies. I was suddenly surrounded by zombies. They crowded around me. I could feel one grab my head. I felt a slightly painful jerk....and I knew I had died.

Then I became the other person I was with. The zombies grabbed hold of me. I wished for another quick death. But I didn't get my wish this time. I was lifted so I was horizontal. Then several zombies started taking bites out of my legs. It was horrible and painful. How long would it take to die this way? I panicked. I couldn't take this any longer. I willed myself to die. And suddenly I was dead.

At this point I no longer remember the fourth death. I only remember that there was one.

----------


## Darkmatters

Awesome!! 

I mean, sucks that you died and all, and that it hurt, but still - awesome dream!! 

And let's have no Buffy-bashing in here!! I won't stand for it! It only leads to the harder stuff, like Xena-slander!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Awesome!! 
> 
> I mean, sucks that you died and all, and that it hurt, but still - awesome dream!!



Haha...I like that. But isn't that so true with dreams. In some weird way, the more horrible or more painful intense dreams are often the ones we like the best when they are over.





> And let's have no Buffy-bashing in here!! I won't stand for it! It only leads to the harder stuff, like Xena-slander!



Haha again. Here's to many more Spike/Buffy and Xena dreams!

BTW, Darkmatters, I just visited your stopmotion puppet thread and--Holy Cow--that's amazing stuff! Wow...I love it. I've got to go back and read more of what you said about it. I watched the pumpkin and skull videos. So. Cool.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I had a longish dream right before I woke up this morning. I mostly just remember fragments of it now.

I was staying at a hotel like place with roommates. We were there for some sort of convention. At one point I was trying to find my camera...and I think I did, but the battery was dead.

I was out biking through the neighborhood. Some dogs started chasing me, but I pushed them away. I got to a hill covered with houses and remember saying to myself, "Finally a place that looks like what Southern California is supposed to look like." But I don't think I was supposed to actually be in So Cal.

I remember having a little trouble getting to where I wanted to get (dead ends, etc)

I came to a grassy place. There was a tiny pond. I stopped and looked into it. I saw several tiny turtle that were about 2-3 inches long, and one tiny guppy that had long fins that were green, red and purpley blue. It was only about 3/4 of an inch.


Edit: I also seem to have a very faint memory of a "bad bathroom" scene.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreamed about Super Novas and the Moon.

----------


## Twoshadows

Way behind again...

I even had a lucid dream a week or so ago where I did September's basic task of the month--walking on water. But didn't get it recorded. I'll still write it down. But it frustrates me that I'm not doing better at recording my dreams. Like last night--I woke up in the night and thought, "Wow, I have had a lot of dreams already. Maybe I should wirte them down before I forget them." But I didn't and I fell back to sleep. And now they are all gone. Just like that.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been doing that a lot lately, too.  I've been so exhausted, I just lie there and enjoy the memory of my amazing dream, knowing the entire time it is going to vanish if I don't get my lazy ass up and write it down.  Tonight is a fresh chance for us both.  Lets hit it hard!

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks RB--I did do better last night.

I had a jumble of dreams. I don't remember how they all fit together exactly. But I did take notes as I first got up. I even had a *Lucid Dream* and a *DV member Dream*.

We'll start with the Lucid:

I don't remember what I was doing in the dream, but I had this feeling "Well, this is just a dream, anyway, so I might as well try something interesting." 

I was thinking about doing a *Task of the Month*, but for some reason I thought the Task was to "*Eat a Bug*".

I started to fly low to the ground and very slow. I saw some rocks. I picked a medium sized one up and looked under it to see what bugs I could find. Under this rock I saw several *large long legged ants*. I thought about picking one up. But suddenly the thought of those long hairy-ish legs moving on my tongue have me the heebie jeebies. So I moved on. 

I wondered what kind of bug would be less creepy to eat. I thought about trying to find a *ladybug*. They didn't have long legs. They bodies were small and compact. As soon as I thought that I saw movement out of the corner of my eye. It was a* ladybug*. What luck. But as I looked at it scurrying along I just couldn't bring myself to eat it.

I then looked over to some grass to the left of where I was still hovering. I saw a large *sow bug* crawling up a long blade of grass. I reached to grab it but again, the thought of actually putting that thing in my mouth just made me shudder. I decided that I just couldn't do it.

And that is all I remember from that dream. I am a little surprised at how squimish I was in the dream about eating bugs. I mean, I knew it was just a dream. I should have been easy. Heck, I've even done it in real life from being dared. I know it's in me. Oh well. It wasn't really a Task anyway.


Okay, moving on the the *DV Member Dream*:

It was actually a very long complex dream. I'll share the fragments that I remember. I was with my sister (that died) for a while. I thought it was nice that we could be together again after so long. We were staying at this hotel type place with a large group of people. There seemed to be a lot going on. At one point we were river rafting. Then we were climbing in the snow. I had a raft/sled and slid down this tough part of the montain. It felt like I was white water kayaking. I was able to maneuver the sled thing fairly well. The group was impressed with my skills.

Then my sister was gone and her mother-n-law was giving a speech about how horrible cancer was. In the middle of the speech I realized I had left my purse behind. I went back to the hotel room. There were new people in the room. It didn't surprise me. I knew that there were going to be new people joining me.  I tried to use the *restroom* because I really had to go. But they were cleaning it. I thought. "It figures. At least it won't be so *gross and dirty* like it was last time."

Then I was with this large group that had a lot of little kids in it. I had climbed up this tower thing to hear the person who was teaching the seminar. Some kids climbed up with me. One little girl almost fell. I had to help her.

Then I was talking to *Ninja* about lucid dreaming. I think we had been eating breakfast together. As we left to go back to the hotel, I said, "I don't want to invade your privacy or anything, but are you staying here for business or just for fun?"

*Ninja* thought for a second then answered with, "Well, I'm getting to do everyting that I wanted to here." Which made me assume that he was here for both. I thought about answering back about why I was here. And then I wasn't so sure why I was here. I had been having fun, but wasn't I here for the seminar? I wasn't sure what to say so I just said goodbye and crossed the street toward my hotel.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm also going to try to remember the lucid dream I had maybe two weeks ago.

The End of September....

*Lucid Dream*:

I was dreaming about something that I no longer remember when I suddenly had the feeling that I was dreaming. I thought, "Why don't I just fly?"

I was on the top of a small mountain. I wanted to fly out and across the mountain until I came to the spot that it just dropped off, then I would be soaring way high in the sky. So I did that I enjoyed that neat sensation. I then thought about doing the *Task of the Month--Walking on Water.
*
I looked down. I needed to find some water. Finally I saw a small lake and flew down to it. By the time I got to it it was very small indeed. In fact, small enough I could cross it in a just a few of steps. But I felt that I didn't need that many steps to complete the Task. I first hovered over it horizontally and tenatively placed my palm on the surface of the water. I then pushed down into the water. It went all the way to the bottom (about 8 inches). There was nothing solid about this water. I wondered if I needed a strategy to make this work.

I then decided to have faith. If I believed I could walk on water, then I should be able to walk on water. I got in an upright position and placed my foot on the water. I started to put some weight on it. It immediately sank to the bottom like my hand. 

Okay...I needed to have a different approach. I decided that since I could fly that there was absolutely no reason why I couldn't cross a pond without sinking. So I hovered over the pond in an upright position again. This time I placed my foot on the surface of the water without puttting any weight on it. See...that was easy. So I slowly brought out my other foot and also placed it on the surface of the water. I adjusted it so it was perfectly flat on the water. 

There. 

I was "standing" on the water. This was cool.

I then slowly swung my back leg forward and placed it again in front of me on the water. I noticed that my body was getting lower toward the water, so my legs were bending somewhat. But I looked and saw that my feet were still perfectly flat on the surface. I took a couple more steps forward noticing each time that my body was getting lower and lower and my knees bending more and more until I was "walking like a duck" on the water.

But I felt that since I was able to keep my feet on the surface that I had successfully accomplished the Task.

Then the dream got weird and went on to me wanting to take off my shirt. Why, oh why does my dream self insist on this--I don't know.

 And I think I lost lucidity a some point shortly after that.

----------


## ooflendoodle

I had two amazing lucid dreams out of the blue that I haven't recorded, but I did the tasks in them it was pretty awesome, congrats on last month. Also how exactly did your dream insist? lol

----------


## Twoshadows

> I had two amazing lucid dreams out of the blue that I haven't recorded, but I did the tasks in them it was pretty awesome, congrats on last month. Also how exactly did your dream insist? lol



Congrats on your lucid dreams!

Well, it's not exactly like there is any real "insisting" going on...because there is no resisting. It's an automatic thing in my dreams. It's like "Hey--I'm dreaming. Time to take off my clothes! Woo Hoo!" My awake self doesn't get it. But my deam self thinks she is the most sexy thing in the world and wants to show off. 

I guess.

But part of me (the part that isn't embarrassed by this behavior, in retrospect) thinks that this is a good thing. It means I have a good body image and good self esteem. Who doesn't want to have good self esteem? As long as I don't start running around in real life with no shirt on, then I'm okay with this.  ::D:  At least from time to time.

----------


## ninja9578

So, we were having breakfast together after staying at a hotel?  ...   :Hi baby: 

Awesome, I haven't been in one of your dreams in a while.  Next time I'm lucid I'll try to summon you, I'll take you frying  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> So, we were having breakfast together after staying at a hotel?  ...  
> 
> Awesome, I haven't been in one of your dreams in a while.  Next time I'm lucid I'll try to summon you, I'll take you frying



Frying...? Okay. Shall we fry eggs? Maybe some catfish. French fries? Oh, I know--lets try some fried oreos or cheesecake! Yummmmm!!! I don't eat much fried food these days.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Well, I meant flying, but cheesecake sounds awesome.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hehe, I realized that was probably what you meant. But cheesecake started to sound pretty good to me too.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Ah I get it... and now I want cheese cake.

----------


## Twoshadows

Now we all have to get lucid so we can eat cheesecake. No cheating and eating it in real life either.


*Dreams:*

I had long dreams that blended together. I remember something about looking down on some Lakes that I called the Mineral Lakes. I also remember talking to this nice lady who was very pretty with long brown hair. I remember "skating" across this large tile area that was slick with water. I remember there was a lot with "water". Pools of different shapes.... Swimming...kayaking...?


Normally I wouldn't write that down. But I want to do better at recording all my dreams no matter if I don't remember an exact sequence of events.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Yeah anything you write is good, your recall will slowly start increasing even if you only remember random bits.
Also, it's settled I'll take you and ninja (I'm not sure what he looks like though) to a cheesecake place. Mine will have cherries on it.  :drool:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah anything you write is good, your recall will slowly start increasing even if you only remember random bits.
> Also, it's settled I'll take you and ninja (I'm not sure what he looks like though) to a cheesecake place. Mine will have cherries on it.



And I'll take chocolate cheesecake, thank you.


Dreams...

I have been having soo many dreams. It seems like the last three nights were one ongoing dream (per night). I have taken notes, but I know that I won't even begin to scratch the surface of the details that occured in the dreams.

I'll start backwards:

*Last Night's Dreams:*

*Dream 1:* 

I suddenly was visiting my *high school marching band*. It felt like I hadn't seen them in years. But as I looked there was Ed, and Geoff and Kelly. I could see that they were all lined up for a competition. Some of the members saw me and we started talking. There was suddenly a map on the wall next to us. I started teaching them the "States Song" but for some reason all I could remember was the "Countries of Africa Song". Several time I started, but had trouble. Then suddenly I realized that half the band was gone. The competition had started with only half the band. I looked out and could see them on this big stage. I told the other members that we had to somehow sneak out there without it being too obvious that we were late. I tried to follow Kelly, but she ended up further ahead and I was behind the percussion. I slowly worked my way over towards her. I wondered if it was obvious that I had no idea where I was going or what I was doing. Suddenly the band started doing this whole part in sign language. I fantically looked around and tired to copy the people around me. I hoped I wouldn't be responsible for the band receiving a low score when it was judged.


Oh what a typical "unprepared" dream. I got to tell my friend Ed about it this morning and he got a good laugh too. So it was worth the temporary agony.

*Dream 2:*

Very long and too many different parts. The theme was *traveling*. I was always on the go trying to get somewhere. I was traveling with different people at different times or sometimes along. I don't even remember the order of the scenes that I remember.

I was driving a car that had these strange handlebars (like a bike) they were very wiggly and I felt I had terrible control of the car. I felt like I was in Southern Arizona somewhere between Tucson and Phoenix and I was heading North. I kept going down the wrong roads and having to turn around.

Later I was in a gas station with Tanya and Marie. I was holding a bowl and a spoon. I took it in the little store, but worried that they would think that I stole it. At some point I was crying. The lady behind the register tried to make me feel better.

I was in a restaurant with several friends. We ordered this big meals.

I was in another little store with my mom. We needed transportation. A lady gave us these tricycles. We started to ride them. I saw how slow we were going. I knew that we would never get to our destination in time. I knew that my mom couldn't make it at all. Her handlebars were cracking off. And then both of mine broke. 

I looked at the side ofthe road and was fascinated by these strange animals. At first I thought they were a kind of pig. But then saw that they we more rat-like. But they had wooly hair like a sheep. One was trangled up in some string. I tried to help it, but it tried to bite me.

I was walking through this town. I was alone and walked up this hill and saw a Mine. I walked closer and saw a man at the entrance. He started to talk to me, but I had this creepy feeling and wasn't sure if I could trust him. So I jumped down the hill. I remember thinking, "I'll bet this will surprise him. I'll bet he has never seen anyone jump down this big hill in just one jump before." I enjoyed the feeling of floating down the bottom. I knew there was something significant about being able to do that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I still have to catch up with past dreams. But I'll quickly post last night's little dream fragment. (I slept terrible... was awake between 2:30 and 6:00--had to get up at 6:30.)


*Dream Fragment:*

I was in what was supposed to be my kitchen. I saw these *lizards*. I thought that I needed to get them out of the house. But them I saw that they ran over to a place under the sink where there was an anthill. They started eating the *ants*. Then I saw some *ducklings* there also eating the ants. I then realized that it was a good thing to have them in the house. I heard a funny rhythmic sound and saw that the ducklings were stamping their feet in unison to get the ants to come out of the anthill so they could eat them.


Very odd.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just noticed that I have been a member of Dreamviews for exactly 2000 days. 

Wow....I've known about lucid dreaming for 2000 days. That's a lot of days...and nights!

Yet I still feel like I'm at the start of this journey. I have so many adventures ahead. 

So many new things to try.....

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome TwoShadows  ::D:   I really hope to still be talking to you in another 2000 days  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Awesome TwoShadows   I really hope to still be talking to you in another 2000 days



Wow...that would be like 11 years on Dreamviews. But if the next 5 and a half years go by as fast as the last.....

I wonder what DV will be like. If it's still around. I'd like to think that I'd still be here if it stays the same.


Well, I go kayaking/camping on the lake tomorrow.  Sunny, high of 76, low of 54, wind at 3-4.....perfect day. I'll be laying on the sand looking up at the gazillion stars tomorrow night. I hope I have a good LD.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Briefly, before I zip down to the lake....

*Dream:*

I was at my backdoor (to my childhood house) I was with a few other people, like Tito. It was night and we were sitting on the floor by the door. My cat came in the house, she was orange with wet sand. I thought she looked liked a tiger. Then I noticed that she had a branch wrapped around her that she was dragging around. I tried to take it off, but she was jumpy and ran back outside again.

There was more to this dream, but this was the end part that I remember. Something about camping, maybe.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Have fun

----------


## Twoshadows

> Have fun



Thanks. I had a great time. Many many pictures. Great sunset...moonrise...fish...toads...striking snakes, slot canyons, reflections, yipping coyotes, warm campfire, relaxing kayaking....

----------


## Twoshadows

View from campsite 


Moonrise

----------


## ninja9578

So pretty  :smiley:

----------


## ooflendoodle

Agreed, if you don't mind me asking what do you do for a living TwoShadows?

----------


## Twoshadows

> So pretty



Thanks, ninja.





> Agreed, if you don't mind me asking what do you do for a living TwoShadows?



Haha...because you think I would have to be rich to do this the way I do. Not so. Honestly, kayaking is one of the cheapest forms of outdoor entertainment there is. Really, the biggest thing is living close to water.  You can buy decent used kayaks for $150-200 or so. Kayaks are man powered so you don't spend money on gas. They don't break down on you. You just need to arrange your schedule so that when you (and your friend) have a free day, you go out and kayak or hike. Simple and nearly free. So no glamourous job. In fact, my friend and I were talking about that when we were up there saying how the rich and famous could never do this like we do.

----------


## ooflendoodle

That sounds pretty fun, although I don't usually do stuff like that, I love hiking, fishing (when I can), wood working, and fires, but not the more physical stuff, Colorado is amazing for out doorsy people.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had the longest lucid dream last night that I had in a long time. Will write it up later. But it was one of those when you wake up you are like "Oh Crap...I'll never be able to remember everything I did" But I took notes on what I remembered.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Long LD from two nights ago*:

*Ed* called me and told me to look at the *Moon* outside. I went out onto my oorch. I was at my old home in LA. I saw the full moon. It was very large. I then was what looked like a satelite passing the moon. It then sped up and brightened up until it looked like a* fireball*. I thanked Ed for hainvg me go out to see that.

Then I was in my kitchen. Several family members were there. There was a hole on the floor and water was leaking in. Ed was there. Marie asked him about the army.

We then went back out to the porch and my *telescope* was there. We pointed it at the *moon* and looked at it. I was amazed by all the detail I could see. I could even see red streaks on the rock which made the moon look like it was made from sandstone.

Something about this seemed odd. I wondered if this was a dream. But I knew that this was real. This was way too real to be a dream. But at the same time I decided to jump up in the air like I would in a dream because it seemed like a funny thing to do.

Well, I jumped and hovered a sec. It wasn't much, but I thought about it. I knew that in real life I wouldn't hover for even a second.

Suddenly I knew without a doubt that I was dreaming. I flew up in the air over my old neighborhood. It felt amazing. I noticed that I could feel the wind and the coolness of the night air and the feeling in my stomach of going up and down.

I wanted to go even faster, but strugged, like I usually do. I focused on rockets coming out of my feet, and I felt like I was going faster, but nothing around me moved much faster.

I then remembered that I needed to do a *Task of the Month*. One Task was to go *Trick-or Treating*. I landed back down in my neighborhood where I Trick or Treated as a child. I seemed really big, like my neighborhood was made out of dollhouses. But I leaned close to a house and rang the doorbell. Someone opened the door and I said "Trick-or-Treat!" They put something in a bag I was holding. I didn't see it, but I knew it was a *tootsie roll*. I went to another house. This time the person saw me and ran away screaming. I went to another house, and they gave me another toosie roll. The person in the fourth house ran away again. I laughed and knew that they were programmed to do that.


I then looked around. Things around me looked like a *World of Warcraft* setting. I saw these *kittens* all around me in various places. I thought, "Oh, that's for the new quest. If I had accepted the quest the kittens would be all sparkley." I wished I was on the quest so I could collect the kittens.

I floated up in the air again and came to a *boardwalk*. I landed. I saw a good looking guy with short brown hair and decided to *kiss* him. I didn't even bother to say anything to him first. I just pulled him to me and kissed him. After the kiss, he looked at me with a surprised, but not unhappy look. Then as if to get in the spirit of things, he then pulled an older lady to him and kissed her. After that kiss he looked at me to make a face, like "that wasn't really a good idea. I should have just kissed you again." So I asked him to kiss me again. But for some reason he started talking about "okra" and we never did kiss again.

I then decided to talk to some dream characters. I saw a bar next to me. I went up to the counter and saw the *bartende*r. He was about 55 with graying hair and he was very tall and had a beer belly and stubble on his face. 

I leaned toward him across the counter and asked him the first thing that came to mind, *"Am I dreaming?"* 

*"Yes."* He answered.

*"How do you know?"* I asked.

I can't remember what he said, but he started going off on all this *scientific* stuff. It really surprised me to get this from a bartender. I then asked him something else that I no longer remember. This time he said, "Ask Nurse May." And he pointed to a lady standing next to him. 

I leaned to her and said, "Hey, Nurse--  I mean, hi May..." And then* I asked her if I was dreaming.
*

*"Yes."* she answered, and I am pretty sure she went off on a complicated explanation why she knew that.

I then asked, *"What do you see when you look at me?"*

She said some word that I didn't understand, *"Ethano..."----*something.

I then turned to someone else by me and asked then to look up that word for me since I was unfamiliar with it. They read me the definition*...."one who is ruled by the hourglass."
*

Hmmm...that was odd.

Then the dream started to fade. I looked over to the bartender again and also at my hands and willed the dream to come back to full clarity. It seemed to do so.

Then I was back in the *World of Warcraft* setting. Around me were *frogs*. I knew the quest was to chase the frogs. But I remember somehow my *sister Susan* was there. I didn't want to do the quest anymore. I wanted to talk to my sister, who was dead. But then I knew that I could do both. So I said, "Self, go chase the frogs while I talk to Susan." And I saw myself go running after the frogs. And I started talking to Susan.

And that is all I remember. I am pretty sure that there were a couple of other parts of the dream that I don't remember.

----------


## Twoshadows



----------


## ninja9578

So tranquil  ::content::   How are you not jaded to the beauty of your area?

----------


## ooflendoodle

What's on the bottom of the picture?

----------


## Twoshadows

> So tranquil   How are you not jaded to the beauty of your area?



I don't know if I would ever get tired of seeing sights like this. Maybe it has something to do with growing up in a big city and hardly ever getting to be out in nature. Or maybe there is so much varied beauty that is impossible to ever really "get enough".





> What's on the bottom of the picture?



Oh, that's my cooler that's strapped onto the front of my kayak. There is a little porta-potty strapped onto the back  :smiley: . Not that we used it, but regulations say we must carry one. The tent and sleeping bag are in the back compartment.

----------


## Twoshadows

See...haha

----------


## Twoshadows

I just finished a video of the trip.

Here is the link. (I no longer seem to be able to embed.)

Kayaking Campout Lake Powell 2011 - YouTube

----------


## ooflendoodle

Those are beautiful.

----------


## ninja9578

So pretty, how do you like those toe shoe things?  Do they give you good grip on the rocks?  Don't get so close to rattle snakes  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Those are beautiful.



Thanks. :smiley: 





> So pretty, how do you like those toe shoe things?  Do they give you good grip on the rocks?  Don't get so close to rattle snakes



Thanks. And yeah, I love my Vibrams. They are perfect for most of what I do--kayaking, water, climbing, short hikes. My feet get a little tired in them on longer hikes, but maybe I just need to build up to that.

And thankfully that was not a rattlesnake. I don't get that close to the rattlers. It was actually a teeny snake about as big around as my finger (maybe smaller). I must have totally freaked it out getting as close as I did. I was not expecting a strike. Poor little guy.  ::D: 

Remember this video? This has my best rattlesnake footage.

Lone Rock Canyon, September 3, 2009 - YouTube

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow, those shoes are really blowing my mind! I've never seen anything like them before. And seeing all that beautiful canyonland in so many pictures really gets across a sense of how strange and alien it must be there (to somebody who doesn't live there). Even the dirt and sand is the same color as the rock (really it all looks like it's just one big sculpted rock). I can't help thinking of the beginning of the original Planet of the Apes.   ::lol:: 

You should post this in Pictures of your Daily Life. Hey, it's pictures, right?

** edit **

Ok, just saw the 2nd video. Wow! I guess it sucks to run into a rattlesnake in a narrow pass like that - you pretty much have to hike at its pace after that!

----------


## ninja9578

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. And yeah, I love my Vibrams. They are perfect for most of what I do--kayaking, water, climbing, short hikes. My feet get a little tired in them on longer hikes, but maybe I just need to build up to that.
> 
> And thankfully that was not a rattlesnake. I don't get that close to the rattlers. It was actually a teeny snake about as big around as my finger (maybe smaller). I must have totally freaked it out getting as close as I did. I was not expecting a strike. Poor little guy. 
> 
> Remember this video? This has my best rattlesnake footage.
> ...



Oh, it looks like a rattlesnake.  Yeah, my feet probably wouldn't get tired, I hike barefoot.  I hate wearing shoes, that's why I asked about yours.  Oh yeah, those are some nice rattlers.  Yours are bigger than ours.  :tongue2:   And <3 the skull rock.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, those shoes are really blowing my mind! I've never seen anything like them before. And seeing all that beautiful canyonland in so many pictures really gets across a sense of how strange and alien it must be there (to somebody who doesn't live there). Even the dirt and sand is the same color as the rock (really it all looks like it's just one big sculpted rock). I can't help thinking of the beginning of the original Planet of the Apes.  
> 
> You should post this in Pictures of your Daily Life. Hey, it's pictures, right?
> 
> ** edit **
> 
> Ok, just saw the 2nd video. Wow! I guess it sucks to run into a rattlesnake in a narrow pass like that - you pretty much have to hike at its pace after that!



Yeah, the shoes are great. And yeah, I guess this landscape would look strange to someone not used to the area.

The Planet of the Apes...I had forgotten that was filmed here.

I thought about that rattlesnake as I went through those slot canyons last week. You are kind of trapped, so you have to be extra careful.





> Oh, it looks like a rattlesnake.  Yeah, my feet probably wouldn't get tired, I hike barefoot.  I hate wearing shoes, that's why I asked about yours.  Oh yeah, those are some nice rattlers.  Yours are bigger than ours.   And <3 the skull rock.



If you already hike barefoot, you would be fine. I am used to shoes. But that's why these are good for me. I can wear a shoe and still feel almost barefoot. I love the feel of grass and sand under my feet in these. Yet I'm protected from stickers or sharp rocks.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Yesterday's dreams:*

I had climbed to the top of this huge *cliff/mountain*. I was alone and I got tired so I fell asleep on this little ledge next to the highest steepest part of the cliff. I "woke up" and saw where I was and freaked out. I was so scared that I couldn't move. I noticed my *cat* was now with me sleeping by my head (as she was in real life). I noticed she was right my the edge. I was a little worried for her. I didn't want her to fall. But I knew cats were pretty sure footed, so I started worrying about me again. I had no idea how I was going to get off this cliff when I was so terrified I couldn't move. So I just laid there. 

Finally this man comes to me. He looked about 45 or 50 years old and Mexican, but spoke with an American accent. He told me his name was Journel. He was very calm and confindent. He convinced me to take his hand and stand up. Once I was up I started getting my confidence back, and I knew I would be able to make it down the montain.

*Dream 2:*

I was excited to start this *long hike*. It was something I had wanted to do for a long time. I had gotten all this stuff ready for it. It seems like there were things distracting me from getting started, but finally I was off. But when I looked at my watch it was 4:00 in the afternoon. I had wanted to leave by 6:00 in the morning because this was going to take about 12 hours. But I decided that I was just going to go anyway. I was with *Susan* at this point, and Carl, I think.

*Dream 3:*

Another *bad bathroom* dream.

I was in a large group of people. I think it was by a mall of sorts. I needed to go to the bathroom. I wanted to go in the mall to my sister's Salon. I had to wait in a line to get into the mall. And then I found that I had to have some kind of pass to get in. But I convinced the lady that I knew the person in the Salon. 

When I got to the restrooms I was that they were really just four toilets sitting out at the side of the store. There was a curtain that was supposed to pull across all four. I watied until there was a spot open and sat on the toilet. I couldn't get the curtain to pull across. I looked out and saw that the store was full of guys. I felt really embarrassed. But no one was paying too much attention to those of us on the toilets, so I finally just went.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had *baby dreams* last night. I don't remember details--just that I had a baby girl and was excited to be doing stuff with her. But at one point there was an older toddler boy.

----------


## ooflendoodle

It seems like all your dreams have patterns mine never seem to have a common theme.

----------


## Twoshadows

> It seems like all your dreams have patterns mine never seem to have a common theme.



Do you think so? I guess you're right. I do have a lot of repeating dream themes. What kind of things do you dream about?

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long *Lucid dream* again last night. So that's good. I seem to be picking up again on the lucid dreaming. It was anothe *WBTB*. And is one of the rarer times where I let the dream sort of take me along.

*Lucid Dream:*

The first thing I remember in the dream was being in a large body of water. I was swimming, I think. I saw two *boats* in front of me. I went over their wakes and enjoyed the bouncing motion. I then decided to surprise the drivers of the boats by speeding up and catchin up with them. So I did and came up right between them when they were quite close. I remember one driver (a nice looking man) looking at me in amazement. I smiled back. I decided to really surprise them by suddenly taking off into the sky.

At some point here I was lucid, although I don't remember the exact moment.

It took me a couple of tries, but soon I was flying up and above the boats and up into the sky. We were close to shore at this point and I could see a *resort* right there on the beach. I knew the boat drivers were going to the resort. I wanted them to find me again. So I decided to hang out there and wait for them.

There were many patios and terraces. I wandered around. I passed several *pools* and saw some *hot tubs*. I wanted to get in a hot tub. I was sure that the warm water would keep me lucid, and I didn't want to lose lucidity until after I found the drivers. Each of the hot tubs I came to had people in them. Some hot tubs were small and had a couple in them. But there were at least two big hot tubs--but these were full of kids or teenagers. I finally decided to just squeeze in a hot tub. After all, these weren't real people. But each time I came to one with a couple, it just felt weird to get in. I decided that I would get into one of the big ones. I came to an upper level where I remembered there being the biggest hot tub. But it was just crowded with boys about 12-14 years old.

Suddenly I remembered a thread I had just read that day on *Dreamviews* about *weather*, and how a lot of people have no interesting weather in dreams. I looked up toward the sky (there was a shade covering over the pools, but I could see out past it toward the ocean). I could see many grey clouds. I decided to help it rain. I asked the boys by me in the hot tub if they would like it to rain. Several said, "Sure". So I concentrated on the grey clouds and made them swirl bigger and blacker. Then I focused on making rain come down. I finally saw something come out from the clouds. It wasn't rain, though. They were flowers. A whole bunch of *small black flowers*. *Could there be anything cooler than making it rain black flowers??*

I then decided that I would just get in a pool. Maybe the cold water would be better for lucidity. On the way down to a lower level, I kept running my hand along the* iron rail posts.* I felt that the bump bump bump against the side of my hand would be good for that physical sensory that keeps me in a dream.

I came to the pool and started taking my clothes off. I knew I had my blue swim suit on under. I seemed to have on several layers of clothing and it was taking longer than I wanted to get undressed. Then *Jeff* was there and he started talking to me. I told him how I was trying to stay lucid. Part of me wondered if I was talking to him in real life and that he would think it was cool that was was actually lucid dreaming.

Then I got in the pool. The water was neither hot or cold. I swam to one end. I saw a man and a little boy. The boy had sand all over his hair. He was black and the sand was covering his short hair completely. When he leaned over I saw that it ran into his face. I told him to lean over and hold still, that I would help him brush it out. I brushed and brushed, and so much sand came out...and bigger rocks too. Finally I felt that I had gotten most of it out, and the boy went back to playing with his bucket and shovel.

I started walking around the pool area again. I saw a *glass water container with ice and lemons*. I got a plastic cup and turned the little spigot and filled my glass. I took a drink. I was disappointed that the ice water didn't taste cold.  I turned around and saw *two nice looking guys* standing right by me. One was tall and had curly blond hair. The other was a little shorter and had brow hair. I took my cup of ice water and splashed it right up at the tall guy's face. He looked surprised. I said,"I've always wanted to do that." I laughed. This was a dream, but I still wasn't sure how the guy would react. He just wiped the water of his face and kept looking at me with a half smile, but confused look.

The brown haired guy then got a glass of water. I told him, "Go ahead." I faced him expecting him to splash water on my face. Instead he splashed  it on his own face. I laughed again. Then I just grabbed the guy and started kissing him serious and deep. We were suddenly very passionate. We moved as we kissed until we were in another room. I pulled away for a sec and asked, "Is this okay with you?" I didn't want him to have a girlfriend right here that would see us. He said, "This isn't a problem. I'm willing to go all the way." I was suddenly a little unsure. All I really wanted to do was kiss. More than that seemed wrong.


Then I seemed to wake up. I thought, "Oh man, another really long lucid dream for me to try to remember. I started to back track the dream in my mind. Then I knew I had to start writing it down immediately. I didn't want to forget, and I somehow knew that I only had a matter of time before this dream slipped away. So I grabbed the closest thing to write on which was a piece of cardboard. *I started writing it down*. But part of me knew that this was a waste of time since this wasn't real. I knew I needed to wake up for real.

But I don't think I woke up at this time. I went on to another dream involving my younger sister...but now I can't read my notes...and I no longer remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I was transplanting this pretty *plant* that has long hanging blue and pink flowers. At first I thought I planted it in a hanging pot. But as I looked at it later it was in a large flat bowl that looked like a mini-pond. It was very cool looking.

*Dream 2:*

My radio alarm in real life was playing *"Dust in the Wind*" but I was dreaming that I was talking to people I knew that wrote that song and were playing it to me.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Usually odd adventurous situations, the only common thing I've noticed is occasionally an ex friend will show up and try to re initiate our relationship.

----------


## Twoshadows

This morning I had this wonderful dream where I was riding onthe back of a giant bald eagle. I will write more details later.

----------


## ninja9578

Since you wrote a hello to me in the sand on a trip, and this reminded me of you:

----------


## Twoshadows

Aw, cute. Thanks, ninja.

I suppose this is a hint for me to get back on my healthy eating plan.

Haha. No, I know. It's the Pig Puppet Thing. (Is it a puppet? It's cute.)

----------


## ninja9578

::content::   No, that's just a stuffed animal.  Will you and your friends still hike in the winter?  I'll bet some of your trails are beautiful under snow, or is it not high enough for snow?

----------


## Twoshadows

Winter actually is hiking season here. Summer is pretty hot to hike, unless you are by the lake and can jump in to cool off. We don't get a lot of snow right by where we live, but we are close enough to drive to snowy places.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dinosuar dreams. Will try to get them up later.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes: dead mice and aquariums at mom's (?) house.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream.

Will try to write it up later.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

This seemed like a long dream. But at this time it's fairly mixed up in my mind. I remember parts, but I am unsure how they fit together. So there will be some guessing.

I remember walking down the street with a group of people. I could see little *alligators* coming out to the sidewalk. I thought it was amazing and cool. I had never seen alligators on the streets like this. I pulled out my camera. But my camera was having problems and wasn't taking pictures. I felt frustrated at first. Then I thought, "But this is just a dream--why do I even care about getting pictures of alligators at all. Well, because alligators are cool. I have to keep trying to get my camera to work."

But then, of course, I suddenly realized that if this was just a dream then I should do something else. So I flew up in the air.

But this is where I get mixed up. I think I was suddenly with Jeff. I flew away from him. Then I flew back knowing he would appreicate it if I stayed and made out with him. I think I *kissed* him a little, but for some reason it seemed he didn't want to do anything. I *took off my shirt* and looked at myself in the *mirror* and saw that I looked sexy. And I flew off again.

I wanted to *fly* to the ocean. I flew over the countryside with rolling hills and pastures. I thought I saw the ocean, but it ended up being a lake. Then I looked beside me and saw a mountain. On the side were ledges that had animals like *elk and deer*. I thought it was so cool. I flew very close to a huge elk.

I can't remember what happened next. I'm pretty sure I was with these kids for a while. I think my lucidity was slipping away.

I do remember that I thought someone from real life telling me it was *time to wake up*. But I told them that I wasn't ready to wake up. And to be a rebel I opened a cabinet door and pulled out some *chocolate bars*. "I still need to eat chocolate." I took a bite. I wanted there to be carmel inside the bar and was happy to see that there was. I took many big bites, being a complete pig. I looked in the *mirror* and saw chocolate all over my face. There was a little girl with me also eating chocolate. She was making a mess too and we laughed at eat other.


When I awoke from my dream I noticed my alarm hadn't gone off like it should. I thought it was interesting that I had that voice telling me it was time to get up, probably about the time my alarm should have gone off.

I also know that there was more to this dream, and I have forgotten it.

----------


## ooflendoodle

I hate not being able to remember dreams, I love pictures though, I love to go through all of mine and look at the cool ones.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm totally a picture person, too. 

That's why my camera is such a great dream sign. At the same time there is almost always an element of disappointment when I realize that the cool things that I have been taking pictures of aren't real.

So have you posted any of your pictures on this site?

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

It was a the end of a longer dream, but I don't remember much before this part.

I had been talking to an older lady about our writing. She had this goal to write these scientific articles. She was telling me that one day we would reach these goals and receive the title "Military Writers".

Then she kissed me on the cheek and said goodnight.

I was in a room that wasn't mine. I was visiting someone. My bed was under a window. My CD player was on the window sill. The music on the CD had ended and it was making sounds like water splashing.

My mom was suddenly in the room, in a bed against the far wall. I commented to her about the water sounds. I told her that they sounded real. I looked at the window. It was open. I had this sudden horrible fear that the sound was coming from right outside my window. And-oh my gosh-we were in Bigfoot country.

I knew that there was a bigfoot right outside of my window. I was terrified, but curiosity made me creep closer and closer to the window so I could look out. There was nothing immediately in front of the window, so I pressed my face against the screen so I could look to the side.

Sure enough, there was a dark figure about five feet to the right up near the house squatting down splashing its/his hand in the water puddled by the house. Suddenly the figure sees me and stands. I'm surprised to see that it's not a bigfoot at all but a man in a while t-shirt and dark jeans with a belt. Knowing he's been spotted he gets up and runs away.

This whole scene startles me enough to wake me up with a start.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Only my avatar I haven't been able to take any good ones in a while.

----------


## Twoshadows

Very cool. Where was that taken? Is that a river or pond? I wish I could see it bigger. You should post a few, even if they are old ones.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was just bought a *fish tank*. I had wanted to get a big tank and have lots of smaller fish in it this time. Last time I ended up with one really giant fish, so I wanted a change. But the tank I got had fish already in it. And as I looked I saw that two were actually pretty big. Then I recognised the kind of fish they were. These each had the potential of growing 18+ inches. They would eat the rest of the little fish and I would be stuck with only two huge fish.


This dream reflects some real life events, like buying a big tank for a variety of small fish because I don't want another huge fish.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

I remember being somewhat lucid and *"falling" though the streets*. It was like I was flying to get somewhere, but I wasn't going fast enough, so I let myself fall. I have never tried that before. It was wonderful. It had all the sensations of falling _down_, but in this case I was falling horizontally. I tried to catch and remember all the street names as I zoomed by. The only ones I remember were*"Compost St"* and *"Mire St".* Odd names, but I'm glad I remembered at least two.

I feel like this dream was a breakthough for me. Maybe this "falling" concept is what I need to fly faster. I'm really good at falling. And I enjoy it so much. *So why not fall forward instead of down?*

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was* hiking* with a group of people through this narrow wavy *slot canyon*. It wasn't very tall, and it seemed to be located in a much larger canyon. I went back and forth through this slot canyon several times.

It reminded me a little of this canyon:





There was much more to this dream, but this is the part I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I also found this old picture today, and it just made me really happy.

----------


## Twoshadows

I remember having this little dream as I was waking up. I was looking in this plastic container for something. It was mostly opaque, but the sun was shining on the side of it and making the inside light up some. There was a little dirt in the bottom. I leaned closer so I could see what else was in it. Suddenly I saw a *big black widow* right there. It startled me and I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just dreamed about slot canyons. Maybe I'll dream about them again after going through Antelope Canyon today.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I dreamed that I was standing in my old living room. Suddenly *my sister Susan* came in. She looked like she did when we were in college. I went to her and hugged and hugged her, and she hugged me back. I started sobbing. I had missed her so much. I knew that I was the only one in the room that could see her. Part of me wondered what anyone else would think if they saw me . But I didn't care and I kept hugging her.


This was a very emotional dream. Just writing this is making me cry again.

----------


## ninja9578

::hug::   You looked like you needed it.  And beautiful pictures.

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow - those pictures!!!   ::shock:: 

I'm sorry, I reacted the same way on your other picture thread a minute ago - but I can't help it!! So amazing!! It's like being inside a gigantic alien living being. So beautiful!

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, ninja. I appreciate that. Sometimes it takes dreams to bring out the emotions that you have pushed to the back of your brain.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Darkmatters. I enjoy reading about your reaction. Living around here we all get somewhat used to this kind of scenery, and sometimes I wonder if people are going to think it's really all that special. Of course, even though I have gotten a little used to it I always think it's special. I love this area. I never get bored exploring around here.

And one of the things that is interesting is that it is never the same. Time of year and weather and many other factors change the way things look.

For example here is Antelope Canyon when I went through it in April on a sunny day. The lighting is completely different. As opposed to an overcast November day.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was traveling somewhere with *Jeff and Tito*. We had stopped at a large motel. We had parked around on the back side. We had to walk up a little hill to get to the building. As we walked my feet got caught in all the burrs in the weeds on the hill. It was like velcro. I could barely walk. But I somehow managed to yank my feet up and make it to the motel. I also felt this awful dark feeling. I felt something was wrong and that something bad would happen.

I think we talked to someone in the motel (this part is fuzzy). We had these little toy things that could transform when you took them to this special place. This motel had one of this places. We got two of the toys transformed, but then I said that I felt we needed to leave. The guys also felt this. So we walked back down the hill where our feet kept getting stuck.

As we were almost to the car I could see that this creepy guy was following us. We ran to the car, but the creepy guy was able to jump inside the car. Jeff took off driving down the street. The door on the creepy guys side wasn't shut. I reached around and kicked at him with my feet. I told Tito to also kick at him since he was next time him. We finally kicked him out of the car. I look back and saw his body flying arcross the road and hitting a light pole. I wondered if he had survived. I asked the guys if they thought we needed to call the police and tell them what happened. I was worried that we would be reported by the bystanders who didn't know the situation.

And that's all I remember.

*Dream 2:*

I was at this* resort* at the base of this *mountain*. I knew that there were some *amazing hikes* that started right behind the resort. I wasn't prepared for a big hike, but I wanted to hike just a little of the trail and then head back. I followed this girl. She had a little trouble getting up this really steep part. I felt a little proud that I got up it with no problem. I followed her for about a half mile or so. She stopped to change a shirt. I stopped and talked to her. I asked what her plans were. She told me that she would hike til dark, then make camp. I looked at saw that her backpack was tiny. There was no way she had a tent or sleeping bag or any camping gear of any kind I that pack. I told her that it woud be getting really cold, but she didn't seem to be worried. I didn't know if I should try to talk her out of it or not. I didn't want her to freeze to death. But she seemed so confident that I let her go on while I turned aruond and went back.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a good side by side:

April:



November:

----------


## Darkmatters

I wish I could go there just once and experience it - it must be like being inside a gigantic abstract sculpture with ever-shifting lighting effects. And snakes.  ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, that's a great desription of it. You need to put it on your wish list of places to visit. I have a list like that. There are so many places in this world to explore. But I guess we also need to be content exploring our own backyards until we can get to all the other places.

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed *Moonbeam* was teaching me how to use a crossbow. *Oneironaut* was there too.

I wish I remembered more details.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*


1. Eating lots of* ice cream* with caramel and whipped cream.

2. I was taking care of this *baby*. It seemed that part of the time I thought it belonged to me. Other times it was like I was caring for someone else's baby. Either way it was a happy dream.

3. I was with my hiking group and we were going through this *cave*. But it turned out that much of it was built up with brick and very much man-made. At times I was afrid it was going to collapse.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was going to a Fair with some family and friends. When we got there I noticed there was a lake. I also realized that I had two of my *kayaks* with me. But we had forgotten life Jackets. Daniel volunteered to go back home and pick them up along with the two other kayaks. In the meantime I took my kayak out on the lake to see what it was like. To my surprise it was full of huge black *humpback whales*. They were jumping and really stirring up the water. So as excited as I was to see them I was also al bit terrified that I would have a whale land on me.

----------


## ninja9578

You had a dream about Moonbeam? O.o  Been a while for her, I miss that little koala  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

I know. Dreamviews has changed so much in the last five years. I occasionally look back in my DJ and see all the people who I used to talk to that are no longer here. It's sad.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, sweet nostalgic TwoShadows  ::smitten::   I'll always be here for you  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thank you. I appreciate all the comments you have made in my DJ over the years. I'm really glad you are here.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hmm....another topless dream. I don't really feel like going into detail at the moment.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had several baby dreams lately. I guess it's understandable since two of my friends have recently had babies.

*Last night's Dream:*

I was at as meeting and I had a *baby* with me. I was just getting ready to feed the baby when I realized that I was supposed to go up and give a speech of sorts. I wasn't sure what I was supposed to say or what I would do with the baby.

*From last week:*

Someone had given me a little baby girl. I was taking her with me everywhere I went of course.  Then I was at *Oneironaut's* house hanging out with him and a lot of his family members. I suddenly realized I had the baby with me, and wondered what O would think. But he politely never asked. Haha.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream notes:*

*Dream 1:* Marsha and I buying a house. Having to go to the bathroom. New neighbors over while I am on toilet. Typical...

*Dream 2:* With mom at Grandma's house with baby Daniel and Tanya/Marie/Rachel??

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I suddenly realized I had the baby with me, and wondered what O would think. But he politely never asked. Haha.



Lol. Well, I wouldn't wanna pry too much into your business.  ::wink::

----------


## ninja9578

Bunch of baby dreams in a row, someone you know have a baby?  :smiley:   And start doing reality checks when you are topless, it seems to be a recurring theme in your dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

Several friends have babies. Two of them had babies in the last month and a half or so.

I had another* topless* dream last night where I was not wearing a shirt but holding an armful of paper towels in front of me to cover myself. Yeah...if I would just remember to RC I would double the rate of my LDs.

I also had some *vampire dreams* last night. My memory is bad. But I remember one guy who was a vampire liked me and wanted to have a relationship. He seemed to be a fairly nice guy, as far as vampires went. But I was the Slayer. The guy was so incredibly charming. But it was my duty to kill him. What to do....

Another dream....some guy on a *broomstick* was trying to attack me. But I was pretending that I thought he was my best friend. It seemed to throw him off. At the end of this dream I was flying around and laying on the celing of this indoor stadium place.

I had another *vampire* dream. It was the one where I was topless. I don't remember details, except there was another nice looking charming guy who was a vampire.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a dream from yesterday that I forgot to write:

I was being chased by a *cobra*. I wasn't getting ahead. So I finally turned around and tried to step right on its head. I noticed that I was wearing shorts and sandals. I ended up getting the toe of my sandal to land on its neck about 3-4 inches from its black head. That pinned the snake down, but it was still trying to reach its head around so it could bite my toes. 

I knew I had to kill it. I pressed down harder with the end on my sandal. I could now hear bones crunch. It grossed me out, but I knew if I didn't do this that I would be bitten and probably die. So I kept stepping down harder and rolled my foot up closer to the head. The more bones I crunched the easier it was to roll the end of my sandal to the head. Finally I had crushed the entire head area of the snake. It was flat and lifeless. Slowly I took my foot off the snake. 

It was at that point I remembered what people said about rattlesnakes biting you with their cut off heads. It didn't matter if the head was dead--they could still attack! And at that thought I saw the cobra get up again and start to chase me. Something weird happened at this point but I can no longer remember it. The cobra might have turned into a person I knew. I think I just woke up after that.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Today's dream:*

I was at Marie's old house. I tas talking to a little girl. She showed me a raccoon that they had found. I went to get my camera, but before I could get a picture she had let the raccoon go. I was disappointed. but then I saw that the raccoon was still on the porch. In fact, I saw that the raccoon had babies. They were falling out of a crack in the wall. 

I think there was a problem so I picked them up and put them in my purse. I then saw that I had my pet mouse in my purse too. I was a little nervous. I didn't want it to get out and lost.

There is a big gap in the dream that I don't remember.

I was then with Jeff on a small boat coming into Los Angeles. There had been a big flood. We heard on the news that people had been calling this the "end of the world." At first I thought they were overreacting. Then I looked and realized just how bad it was. The water went all the way up to the downtown area. The large buildings were all abandoned and some were leaning or floating in the water. Los Angeles was almost entirely destroyed. Of course this was "end of the world" stuff.

At some point I got off the boat I was on and swam into a building. I saw a guy there taking care of an animal. I went closer. "Is that a ferret? " I asked. "Yes", and he told me how he had been taking care of it since it was the only living thing left that he knew of. I then pulled my purse out and told him that I had raccoons. But I wasn't sure how they had done because I had been in the water. As we talked our voices had an odd surreal quality to them. I wondered if this was how all survivors of the "end of the world" sounded.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream Notes:*

Marsha, canyon, shooting

Rick's house--tree in garage, growing up through kitchen.

Getting new job at C Seven.

Wearing crocheted vibrams  ::D: 

Hotel room, towels

Jeff A and Daniel back for a day

----------


## Twoshadows

I've been out of town for the past few days. I had some real good dreaming nights where I was remembering 5-6 dreams when I woke up. But I didn't write any down. And now I only remember a couple of dreams and not much detail. But it was cool at the time. 

*Dream:* I was traveling by *kayak* with friends. We started at an airport and went down this whole canyon type place. I somehow got ahead and tried to get back to the friends but found I had to go all the way back to the airport and it was going to take me sooo long to get back to my friends. It was a weird adventure that was both fun and overwhelming.

*Dream:* I had a *baby*. I don't remember where the baby came from, but it was mine. In the beginning he was tiny enough to fit in my hands. At the end he was a walking around and talking a little and looked a lot like Monica's toddler. In one scene he had taken off his diaper and gotten poop all over the whilte carpet under the dining room table right as we all were sitting down to eat. Then there was a point where it was like I was almost aware this was a dream and I knew that I couldn't keep the baby and he was fading and I was so upset.

----------


## Twoshadows

Night of animal attack dreams.

First bears...then a T Rex.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Any idea where the animal attack dreams came from?  Were you watching David Attenborough shows, or something?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Any idea where the animal attack dreams came from?  Were you watching David Attenborough shows, or something?



They just seemed to be out of the blue. But then again, I seem to have always had bear and T Rex dreams. Those are some of my earliest childhood dreams. My very earliest dream memory is tigers stalking me through my burning house.


LAst night's dream:

I was standing with a friend that reminded me a little of Marsha. We were at what was supposed to be her house. We were looking out at the hills and canyon behind her house. One of the hills was tall and rolling and had stone walls dividing it into squares. In each square someone had planted a diffferent crop making the hill full of different colors. I commented how it looked like a patchwork quilt. And I reminded my friend how different that looked from hills back home which were all made of smooth rock.

Then we looked across the canyon and saw a guy who was jumping on what looked like a very large pogo stick. The friend commented on how this guy annoyed her and how he was always showing off. Then before our eyes his pogo stick (with him on it) went over the edge of the cliff. We saw him fall 70 feet or so to the bottom. I was horrified. I knew there was no way someone could take a fall like that and live. But then to my surprise he got up and came our way. He started talking to us. He seemed giddy and disoriented. I knew we should take him to the hospital. But my friend didn't seem to want to. Finally she gave in saying that we had to be at the hospital later for a meeting (or party?).

----------


## Twoshadows

So behind again. I was out of town for a few days. I will try to wirte down my more memorable dreams.

*Lucid Dream*:

I don't remember how it started. I just remembered that I was doing something and it came to me that I was dreaming, yet it took a moment to let go of what I was doing and get on the the LD. I took off *flying*. I was flying fairly low through the streets of an old town. The *wind* was blowing fairly hard. It was the first time I remember ever flying in wind. I could feel the wind whipping through my hair a lot more than with normal flying and it was pushing me around a bit. I remember wanting to fly faster and thinking about *rockets on my feet* (like I often do to fly faster) and felt myself speed up some.

I saw a *girl* standing in the street below, so I decided to stop and talk to her. I wanted to ask her something interesting, but nothing came to mind. She was holdng a piece of yellow paper. I looked at it and saw that it was a *flyer*. I read it (I had no problem reading the words. Ocassionally I will have trouble reading in dreams). I was determined that I would remember exactly what was on the flyer when I woke up. But it has now left me. It was something about a school event the girl was involved with.

And unfortunately that's all I remember of the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Vampire Dream:*

[This is a sexual dream and I will be omitting some of the details...sorry.]

I was captured by a vampire. He was holding several other people captive also. I knew the vampire planned to kill all of us. I wondered what it would feel like to die. Would it hurt? How painful was a vampire's bite? Didn't vampires seduce you before they bit you?  Maybe I would be so entraced that I wouldn't noticed that I was dying. All these thoughts were going through my mind.

Then suddenly the vampire appeared before me. He walked toward me. He had long flowing blond hair and wore black leather pants and a while blousy shirt. He reminded me a little of an 80's rock star. He was very good looking. 

He smiled at me as he slowly came closer. He seemed to know what I had been thinking. I started feeling dizzy just looking into his eyes. The guy was gorgeous. He then put his lips to mine and my mind started to swirl. I only remember briefly thinking that he was seducing me and that this could be the end. But it felt so good that I didn't care. I lost track of time. I was completely caught up in the passion that swirled around me. I seemed to come in and out of consciousness. I remember at one point realizing that he had pulled my shirt up. I didn't care. Everything felt so good. At another point I remember my pants being down. I was vaguely conscious that there were other people in the room, but again, I didn't care. I was overwhelmed with pleasure and passion.

And then suddenly...finally....it was over. He was standing about four feet away from me. I was still alive. I remember wanting to ask him if he could do that to me again...and again....before his finally killed me. I could see a little smile forming in the corner of his mouth as if he had again read my thoughts.


And the dream ended.

I woke up feeling pretty disturbed about this dream. Why wasn't I trying to escape? Why did I not try to slay him? Isn't that what I am in my dreams....a vampire slayer? Yet I was completely content to let this vampire take advantage of me until he finally got bored and killed me. How nice.

----------


## Twoshadows

"WILD" within a Dream:

I wish I remembered details better on this one. I do remember that I was involved with doing something within the dream. Then suddenly I started seeing the ocean. It didn't go with what was happening in the rest of the dream. My dream self suddenly "realized" that I just had a successful WILD. I felt so proud of myself. I decided I wanted to get closer to the ocean. Instead of flying like I usually do, I just pulled the ocean scene closer to where I was standing. I could see the setting sun gleam off the water and boats in the harbor. I remember just thinking about how beautiful it was and how real it looked.

I also remember that I was conscious of my "physical body". I was very sure that my physical body was standing in the real world. I could feel my arms hanging at my sides. I thought it was really cool that my mind could be seeing something completely different from my real body. I continued to stare at the ocean scene in front of me. I then carefully lifted what I thought were my real arms. I placed my hands over my eyes. I could see a faint shadow of my hands which darkened the ocean scene. I thought it was fascinating how I could be conscious in two places at once, and how I could be moving my real body yet not really seeing it because my mind was in a dream.

Then I "woke up" and went back to my original dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

At this moment I'm only remembering two dream fragments.

1. I am being chased by a wolf into a river.

2. I see Clair (who I used to work with) eating little maggot-like bugs. It was super gross.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was a passanger in a car driving down the freeway. I suddenly saw two little girls (ages about 5 and 4) in the road walking right to where out car would be passing in seconds. They were so close when we passed I couldn't tell if we hit them or not. We pulled over. I looked back and saw a man standing over two little bodies at the side of the road. I ran back. I was horrified. 

But when I got to them the little girls were sitting up and appeared to be alright. They had been knocked down, but not directly hit. I suddenly recognized the girls. I said" I know you. I taught you in preschool last year.....or was that two years ago? Remember me?" Neither girl seemed to remember. But then I realized that they were so young. Of course they wouldn't remember something that happened two years ago.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had two short lucid dreams this last week, but I didn't write them down, so I don't remember a lot of details.

*LD 1:* 

Something triggered lucidity (I remember having that "aha" moment. I'm pretty sure that it was my camera), and I decided to fly. I don't remember doing anything else.

*Lucid dream 2:* 

I was in this building when I suddenly became lucid. It took a moment to realize that I needed to take advantage of my lucidity, so I tried to exit the building. I kept running into doors and having to open them. I was flying so I was horizontal. I came to what I knew was the last door. I also knew it was locked before I tried to open it. And sure enough, it was. I chided myself a little becasue I knew it didn't have to be locked. But I didn't worry about it. I immediately started ripping through the wall beside the door. I knew I had super strength and it would be fast. And it wasn't long before I had ripped through the layers of wall and had made a hole to the outside.

But I don't think I made it outside because tha is all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have been having lots of dreams. I just have been less diligent in getting them written down. And have snice fottotten 95% of them.

Here are a few I remember.

Dream 1:

I had married AG from high school. We were having our honeymoon and I was nervous and he was so sweet. It was just a romantic little dream.

Dream 2: 

I was waiting with Tanya at a Break Through to Success Meeting. The office door opened and a man came out. It wasn't Jack, but the man asked Tanya to come into his office for some sort of interview.

Dream 3:

 I was at the ocean. I was standing with someone in a life guard station that seemed to be out in the water 50 yards or so. Suddenly all the waves got still and the air was silent.

Then I saw that there was a dark line on the horizon. I knew that a big wave was coming in. I shouted, "Big Wave!" to everyone who was near. The ocean and the beach was filled with people. I braced myself as the wave came into shore. It wasn't a tsunami, but just a good sized wave that went further up the beach than the others. I looked around and the people seemed to all be okay, still bobbing in the water. Then I noticed that the wave was coming back out to sea. It was a backwards wave. This one looked bigger than the first. I was really nervous this time. I changed positions in the life guard place. I saw as the wave passed over head, but it didn't come in or knock the place down.

Then I had a little panic attack as I remembered that I had placed my camera in a bad under the station. And I knew that it was surely washed out to sea now.

----------


## ninja9578

Get back to dream journaling miss twoshadows!  Meh, I've been slacking too.  2012 will be more dream journaling, I love reading yours.  :smiley:   Was AG a boyfriend of yours?

----------


## Twoshadows

I want to get all my dreams written down. I'll do better, too.

AG wasn't a boyfriend, but I liked him a lot. We were good friends and I wanted to be more. But he was as shy as I was, so nothing ever came of it.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I went to an old antique shop to meet my friend Andrea. The store was full of interesting things. I looked over and saw this cool nostalgic looking* dog pull toy*. I really wanted to get it. But Andrea saw it at the same time. She told me how her kids would love it. I felt guilty for wanting it for just myself, so I let her buy it instead. 

I then saw a pile of things that also looked like old animal toys. But nothing was as cool as that dog.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I walked into *Tom Delonge's* bedroom. He was sitting at his bed looking in what looked like a shoebox. I got closer and saw that he was counting money. He had bills and also gold and silver coins. I somehow knew that this was about 8 million dollars worth of money. I also knew that he liked to keep this hidden in his house as a backup in case the economy collapsed and he lost everything in the bank. He looked at me and told me not to tell.

(It doesn't count if it's just a dream, right.)

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes:

20+ severed rhino heads 
Prisoner in weird handcuffs
black widow webs in LA back yard
meeting famous Australian explorer who looked like Ron Paul, gave out pins
receiving letter from person I met at Disneyland

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had one of those dreams where I am talking to someone about lucid dreaming and I don't get lucid. Neverthe less it was a nice dream.

*Dream:*

Jeff and I were going to see *Angels and Airwaves* play. The show was at the college we used to go to. To get to the room where the show was we had to climb this really tall weird staircase. The stairs weren't flat but round and wavy with large distances between "stairs". I was struggling near the top. I was worrying that I was going to fall backwards, but Jeff and Danny R were where giving me a hand.

We got the the room where AVA were playing. It was like a large college classroom. We sat in metal chairs. Unfortunately we were near the back. But then they started playing and it was great. After about a half hour of playing Tom Delonge stopped and started talking to the audience. Then he started shaking hands were people. He got to our row and shook hands with both Jeff and I. He started talking to Jeff. What he said wasn't making sense. After that he said they were taking a break and would be back to finish the show in about 15 minutes. I asked Jeff if he thought Tom was drunk. Jeff shrugged.

Jeff told me he wanted to wander the campus until we found the trophy that our band had won many years ago. So we did. We finally found the room where the trophies were and it was cool to see the trophy again.

Then I had this sudden fear that way more than 15 minutes had passed. I started running back to the stairs to the room. At first I didn't want to climb the stairs again. I thought it would be faster to take the elevator. But suddenly I saw Tom Delonge about to go up the stairs. I was so glad that the show hadn't started again. I caught up to Tom and decided to ask him the first question that popped into my head. I said, 'I've got a quick question for you...*are you a lucid dreamer*?"

He smiled and said, Yeah...well, no...not actually lucid dreaming....just vivid dreaming."

I said, "You are always singing about dreaming...in all your songs. If you don't lucid dream now, you have to learn. I learned a few years ago and it changed my life. I can't even imagine the songs you would sing if you could lucid dream." And he sounded interested and agreed with me. Then he started talking to me about how he also planned to write a song about the Bentley Project. I wasn't sure what that was, but decided that I would look it up later. I assumed it had something to do with UFOs or the paranormal.

As were were talking and climbing the stairs I saw that someone in front of me had dropped a cell phone. I picked it up. It was cool looking...clear and glowing. I carried it with me planning to ask the people at the show if they had dropped it.

Then finally we were to the top of the stairs and Tom headed to the front of the room to start the show again. I called out to him, "If you need help with lucid dreaming, get on* Dreamviews*. I'm *Twoshadows*."

And then AVA stated playing again.

----------


## Twoshadows

I also had another long complex dream where I was flying with this guy at the end. It was very vivid flying. So real.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yesterday:

I must not be sleeping well in my hotel in Phoenix.

*Dream 1:*

I was in my hotel room when I feel a lot of shaking. The floor to my room starts to slowly fall down a few feet. I was able to get out of the room, but after I do I watch as the whole room falls several stories to the ground with all my stuff in it.

*Dream 2:*

I was supposedly sleeping when I felt this horrible feeling. I try to yell and scream, but as is normal for me in dreams, just the sounds of strong breaths come out of my mouth. Later I wake up within the dream and see that I had my camera on and facing the bed all night and notice that I captured video of myself sleeping. I watch the video and see myself trying to sit up and scream in my sleep. It is very freaky and I wonder if I had been possessed.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream last night after a dry spell.
*
Dream:*

I can't remember where I was, but I lifted up something and saw two *black widows*. One was really big and the other was smaller. I watched them for a moment. Then I started to notice that one looked strange. It looked more like a stuffed animal than a real spider. It suddenly dawned on me that I was in a dream, that _finally_ something odd had triggered lucidity!

The first thing I did was to fly up in the air. I enjoyed the feeling of the wind moving against me. Then I remembered what I had been thinking before bed--that if I had a LD, I would eat something really good, because in real life I am on day 6 of a juice feast, and I know in the past I have used LDs to satisfy desires for foods I am not eating IRL.

So I flew down and saw a fridge. I opened it hoping for somethign really tasty to be inside. I was disappointed to find that it had mostly condiments and a doxen eggs. Finally I willed something to appear..adn there on the top shelp was a plate of cheesecake. I grabbed the plate and put a piece in my mouth. It was lemon cheesecake with a layer of solid dark chocolate on top. I was quite happy that this is what appeared. I stuffed piece after piece in my mouth. I was a little disappointed that my sense of taste was less than normal.BUt all in all it was satisfying.

Beofre finisheing the plate I decided I wanted to fly again. So I took off. Above me I could see clouds. It had been a while since I had flown up to the clouds. I kept flying as fast as I could and finally entered the cloud. FOr a few moments I couldn't see anything. Then I popped out in a space in the middle of the cloud. The space was like a cave becasue I could see a place to exit the cloud on one side. SO I flew up and through the hole and saw to my excitement that I was about to come up to the top of the cloud. The sky had light but was dimmer than sunlight. I realized that it was light from the full moon. I couldn't have been happier.

So I burst out over the top of the cloud and could see the whole top of the cloud glowing in the moonlight. I flew over the cloud for a while, then I wished I could just lay on the cloud, so I tried. I found that the cloud felt like a fluffy sheepskin blanket. I rolled around on it for a while. It was quite warm and so comfortable. Finally I rolled to the edge and hung my head over and looked down. I then let myself roll head first down off the cloud and enjoy the sensation of falling.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## ooflendoodle

:Clap:

----------


## Twoshadows

Thank you...thank you....

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had 2 more LDs this last week but haven't written them down. I'll jot down a few notes so I don't forget.

*LD 1*: I became lucid and started to fly. Then I realized I wanted something yummy to eat, so I flew into a store and found what looked like rice crispy treats, but tasted more like carmel corn.



*LD2:* I was flying and became lucid. I flew past some beautiful buildings and out towards the ocean

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was running around on some docks by the ocean when I suddenly knew I was dreaming. I decided I wanted to do flips off the dock into the *ocean* and see what that felt like while lucid. So I tried to run to the end of the dock. For some reason the end wouldn't come. I was always about 4 feet from the end. Finally I had to stop running and just take it one step at a time to the end. Then I jumped and *flipped*. I seemed to go in very slow motion. Slow enough that I could watch the land as it spun upside down around me until I landed in the water. I found that so fascinating that I got out and did it again. This time my flip was faster. It was like the first time my mind really wanted to see and appreciate the motion of the flip. Once it had, it let me do the next one in a more normal speed.

But that's all the dream I got. I woke up before I could try anything else. 

But I woke up happy because this was my first lucid in weeks. I had been stuck in a dry spell.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I had a dream that was at least semi lucid. My recall was not great, so I can't really appreciate it.

I do remember being in the *ocean* and having the waves pass over me. I remember thinking that the waves didn't feel as wet as they should have. Later I remember running around through some stores at the shore, and pulling up my shirt and showing everyone my boobs. So typical of my dream self.

To be honest this is one of the reasons I don't talk a lot about lucid dreaming to real life people (except those really close to me) because I am afraid they will want to learn more and if I point them to Dreamviews they will find my DJ with all my odd dream habits. ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very powerful baby dream last night. I don't remember a lot of details. But I do remember I had this baby girl who was about 4-5 months old. She was so wonderful and adorable and I felt this overwhelming love for her. I remember just being in awe that I was this little girl's mom. It was amazing. At the same time I seemed to have this faint feeling that this wasn't going to last (but not enough to lead to lucidity). I remember being at my sister's place sitting on her couch holding the baby. I also remember seeing a baby swing in one of her rooms and being excited to put my baby in the swing. I also remember thinking, "I really need to buy some baby stuff."


I know this dream was inspired by being with two friends last evening and their babies which were both around 4 months old.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

I had been talking to someone about this show that would be filming in an area close to where I lived. It was something that I thought would be shown on Discovery Channel.

Then I am at the place where they are filming. I am sitting at a table. It is a kids' show. There are a couple other moms there with their preschool aged children. I am sitting by myself, but I decided that I didn't care. I wanted to be there and was enjoying what everyone was talking about (which I no longer remember).

Later, after the filming, I asked where this was taking place at. I felt odd asking that question. Shouldn't I know where I was? I had to have gotten here somehow. The lady told me, *"PJ Island, Utah."* I repeated that a couple of times...."PJ Island..._Utah_??"

And then it hit me. No wonder things weren't making sense.

This is a dream.

I announced to the two ladies that were still there that this was a dream. I flew a few feet in the air to show them. I then flew back down to one of the moms. I asked her what her name was, It was Stephani B--something. I said, "Stephani--come fly with me...and later when we are awake we can talk about how cool this was, okay?"

So I got her flying a little in the air. Then a little girl who was about 4 wanted me to help her fly. I went to pick her up. She was extremely heavy. I tried to get her in the air, but the best I could do was to jump and slowly land. I was a little frustrated. Usually people I fly with are instantly weightless. But I did this for a little while because it was at least somthing the little girl could enjoy.

And that's all I remember.

This was one of those dreams where I was a little mixed up in my thinking. Even those I knew that it was a dream, I was sure that Stephani was dreaming with me and that I would somehow meet up with her later to discuss this experience.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Your first instinct is to share the experience with the other people around you?  You are so kind.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Your first instinct is to share the experience with the other people around you?  You are so kind.



Well, thanks. It just seemed like the thing to do. Everything is more fun with a friend, right?  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 1:

I was moving things in my yard around. I suddenly felt a sting and looked and saw that I had been bitten my a  black widow. At first I felt quite alarmed, but then I calmed myself down and went to grab my homemade healing salve and "poison kit" I always carry in my backpack when I hike in rattlesnake country. I knew I would be okay. And I was actually a little excited to give this a try since I had worked so hard to put the kit together.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 2:

There was a huge tornado coming. I was running and trying to find a place to hide. I was in the downtown area of a big city. I first ran into a building, but then saw that it was full of tools including chainsaws that I decided that I didn't want to be near when the wind blew them all around. So I ran out again. I decided to find the biggest building I could find to hide in. I figured that would be the safest. But then I turned and saw that the tonado was just a few blocks from me. It had ripped out a *huge skyscraper*. I then saw the building, full of people, come crashing to the ground. I  felt sick. *I had just witnessed the death of so many people*. I ran again to find a place to hide. 

At some point I had found a *little girl* that I was trying to protect. She had dark blond hair and was maybe 6 years old. I wanted her to be safe more than anything. I finally found a building and ran in. It was a *library*. I didn't like the thought of the books flying around and hitting us, but I knew that we had no time left to find a better place. I decided to remove the books on the bottom of one of the shelves and then crawl in. I had the girls squeeze in with me. Then I had this sudden fear that when the tornado came that the girl would be pulled away from me. So I unzipped my jacket and pulled her close and zipped it up again around both of us.

I don't really remember what happened after that. This dream seemed to last a very long time.  I do remember at some point talking to my friend Shannon about the tornado. 

Later I remember that I had taken care of this *little boy*, dark haired, around 4 years old. I had finally met up with his dad who looked like *Robert Downey, Jr*. I remember sitting on a bed with the boy while he was in the bathroom shaving. It seemed that the world was in total chaos and we were trying to find a way to survive.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was sitting in what was supposed to be my car (but it looked more like a large, more spacious van), and I started seeing *black widow spiders*. They were on the floor, door, by the pedals, etc. I kept trying to step on them. I was worried that I would get bitten.

----------


## Twoshadows

I got lucid night before last...and it was the most pissed off I have ever felt when becoming lucid...haha.


*Dream:*

I was in a gym and I saw a *pull up bar*. I decided to see if the new workout program that I started was helping with my *pull ups*. I grabbed the bar and started pulling myself up. I was amazed at how I was able to pull myself up so easily. I completed my first pull up and lowered myself back down. The bar was sort of low, so I bent my knees back so I wouldn't touch the floor. I decided to give a second one a try. Again, I was able to pull myself up with ease. I felt this *huge surge of joy*. 

I continued to do pull ups. I could feel my muscles working hard, yet the pull ups were still coming. I went to find a few people I knew to come watch me. I continued my pull ups. I counted....17....18....19...

Suddenly I had this horrible fear.

No...


No no no  no no no.

I wasn't dreaming. I _couldn't_ be dreaming.

But I started to wonder why I had improved so quickly. I mean, really...how many people suddenly can do 20 pull ups...20 _easy_ pullups?

But I didn't want to think about the fact that it could be a dream. So I didn't RC. I hoped that I could somehow make this reality.

I continued doing pull ups. I called more friends over to watch me.

47...48....49....

I knew I was dreaming. How could I deny it any longer?

It made me mad. I didn't want to fly. I didn't want to do any cool lucid things. I just wanted to be able to do pull ups in real life.

I went over to Daron. I sort of jumped on him. I wasn't sure what I was doing. I didn't want to make out. So I climbed up to his shoulders and jumped back off.

I knew I shouldn't waste this LD, but I couldn't think of anything I wanted to do. I was mad and sad and frustrated.

And I think that was it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Aww. Sorry bout your luck, TS.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww. Sorry bout your luck, TS.



Thanks O.  :smiley: 

Yeah...I'm sure it happens to all of us from time to time.

And at least the thing that I wanted to happen is actually somewhat possible in real life.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yesterday's Dream:

Last night I dreamed that I was at the *lake*. I was on a *houseboat* that was near another houseboat. I looked down into the water and to my horror I saw an *alligator*. I hadn't known that there were alligators here.  i then looked over at the other houseboat which was only about 10 feet away from where I was. I saw two ladies I know who are my neighbors. All of a sudden they both fell into the water. One of the ladies is quite elderly. I knew she needed help. I wanted to jump right in and save her. But I had this horrible feeling of selfishness come over me. I didn't want to lose an arm or leg to the alligator. But then I also knew that there was no way I could just stand there either. I somehow was able to grab on to some things so I could get close to her without fully jumping into the water. i was able to get ahold of her and carry her out of the water. I then looked over and to my relief saw that someone else was helping the other lady.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was with RS from high school. I realized that we had gotten married. It was an odd feeling because I knew that we had never been intimate in any way before. I decided that we needed to be close. He was lying on a bed with his shirt off. I crawled partway on him and started biting a little on his neck and shoulder. I was nervous and this took a lot of guts to do. But he didn't respond at all. So I got back up and took off my shirt and tried again. Again he didn't respond, until finally he stood up and said that he wasn't really feeling "into it". I was left feeling really rejected.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm so behind in my posting. I have had some fairly vivid dreams, but I didn't write them up at all, so they are gone...forever...

I had an *odd dream* last night.

This took place way back when the nation was being settled and there were conflicts between *Native Americans* and the settlers. In the dream I was kidnapped by a native and he told me he had to do some tests on me before their tribe would decide my fate. He took a small knife and put it to my wrist and made a small cut. I felt a little relief when the cut didn't hurt. He told me my blood had to be tested for "poison". If I had poison in my blood I would be killed immediately, if not, they would keep me alive for a short time. I wasn't sure which fate I wanted. I had a feeling that if I was left alive it would just be so I could be raped and tortured and then finally killed.

I wanted to tell him that they didn't need to kill me or torture. That I could be useful. I was also pretty. Surely some man in the tribe could appreciate me and learn to love me. I could learn to live the way Native Americans lived.

I remember feeling a huge wave a relief when I woke up and realized that it was just a dream and I wasn't going to be killed, tortured or raped or have to marry a stranger.

It's kind of a funny dream to have since I live in a town with more Native Americans than white people.

----------


## Twoshadows

Interesting...

I squished a black widow in real life yesterday.

Then I dreamed last night of black widows and squishing them.

Makes sense.

But last night I dreamed that I saw a tree with woodpeckers in it.

This morning I saw a woodpecker in my willow tree. Woodpeckers aren't common in my area, and I have only seen them here a few times in the past.  It was really odd--what I saw in real life this morning was so much like my dream last night, I had to wonder if I was dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

Life After Death

I was suddenly in this room with a group of people I knew. Everyone seemed happy and they were greeting me. I realized that I had died. It had happened so fast that I had hardly been aware of the transition. In fact, everything felt so normal I commented on it. Someone mentioned that life on "this side" was so much the same that unless you were looking for differences you wouldn't notice. I saw someone next to me that I think was Daron. I gave him a small punch in the stomach and said, "Pretty much the same except for the absence of pain." 

I noticed Philip was with me and I wondered if he had been with me when I died, but I didn't ask. Instead I started looking around for my sister. Finally I saw her and we started talking. I realized that she was so alive and well, that I no longer felt sad for her that she had died young. In fact, I felt happy that were were both here and dead. Everything seemed so pleasant and calm. I knew I wouldn't miss anything about Earth life.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm really behind on my dreams again. So I'll share a couple from last night. My memory isn't the best, but oh well.

*Dream 1:*

I was with a groupl of people and we were staying (living?) in this big place that was a bit like an indoor stadium. What made this so unique is that there was a *T-rex* that also lived in there (oh yes, another t-rex dream. Unfortunately I haven't been posting my other recent t-rex dreams).

I feel like I spent that entire dream trying to get from one side of the stadium to the other without attracting the t-rex. I know at one point I was hiding in this cave-like place while the t-rex paced around the entrance, so I wasn't doing a terrible good job at avoiding it.

Anyway...while I'm at it:

*Other recent T-rex dreams:*

I was at my friend Neisha's house. She had invited me over for a sleep over. The room we were going to sleep in was really big, like a gym with a water fall in the middle of the room. It would have been a great place for a sleep over except for one liitle problem. There was a *t-rex* that also lived in that room. I knew that I wasn't going to be able to relax or sleep well with that thing in there.


*And this:*

I was in the backyard of my old LA house. I was happy to be back and was enjoying the backyard. But then I noticed there was also a *t-rex* in the backyard. I felt a little upset. Why did we have a t-rex back here? How was I supposed to enjoy my yard if I always had to worry about being eaten. This sucked. I climbed on the roof while I pondered what I should do.


*Back to last night's dreams:*

There was this teenaged girl (Jessica S from down the street). I suddenly realized that I was her mother. I was confused at how I had gone so long without knowing this fact. I decided that I needed to go talk to her and try to start a relationship with her even though it all felt terribly awkward.


*And from two nights ago:*

I was* flying*. I was trying to accomplish something that I no longer remember. But I remember the feeling of flying and trying to go faster. Also impressing people with my great flying ability.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't been recording my dreams lately. I need to do better. I thought this one from last night was interesting.


*Tom Delonge* and his wife J*ennifer* were sitting with me in what was supposed to be my family room. I pulled out a box that I had had for a long time. It was full of pictures and letters that Tom had written at an earlier time in his life. I told him that I had kept it, but that I had never opened it and looked at anything. He seemed very interested to see what was inside. He started reading old letters and would comment or laugh from time to time. As he read he sorted them in piles. He finally pushed a pile toward me and told me that I could read the things in that pile. I looked forward to reading them. I wondered what was in the other pile. I was knew it must be the more personal/private things. I was suddenly glad that this box had been at my house and not in the hands of someone who wouldn't have respected his privacy, who would have read the letters--or worse-- posted them online.

I wanted to ask Tom some questions, but as I looked at him I saw that he was looking through a magazine. I looked at his wife. She was just sitting quietly on the floor. I decided to go sit by her. I plopped down next to her and said something like, "Hi Jennifer. I don't really know much about you. Tell me about yourself."

And she started talking to me. She told me that life had been good but that 6 (I think) years ago everything changed when her dad was diagnosed with cancer. And she started telling me about the hell her family gone through with that.

I then told her that my life had changed (and then I coouldn't remember how long it had been since my sister had gotten cancer. I thought and thought, but finally said "several years ago") I told her how my sister had died and how much I missed her.


-------

I know that this last part of the dream was inspired by my recent kayaking trip. I was with a group of ladies--some of which I knew and a few that I didn't. And I had done pretty much exactly what I did in the dream. I found a quiet time when we weren't kayaking to ask them to tell me about themselves so I could get to know them better.

The interesting thing is I found that Cancer had touched almost all our lives. Three (of seven) were cancer survivers. Two had husbands that had had cancer. And two of us had lost sisters to cancer. The only one who hadn't had cancer (or at least didn't mention it) had recently gone through an ugly divorce. It made me realize how many tragedies this group had overcome.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:* 

I was a some kind of fitness bootcamp with *Jillian Michaels*. I remember being very angry. I was telling someone that even though my size 6/8 wasn't really huge, I just felt fat and wasn't having any luck doing anything about it. Later I left the group and just sat somewhere being mad.

Later Jillian came and talked to me. She was calm and wanted me to talk to her about why I was so upset. She made me feel so comfortable that I opened up to her and told her that I still hadn't gotten over my sister's death. That it was something that I thought about everyday. And that it was affecting my health. And I started crying and couldn't stop.

She let me cry, then talked to me about how it was okay to be upset, but that now I needed to take care of myself.

I must have felt better because I then suddenly wanted to take some pictures of Jillian and I together. I pulled out the camera and took some pictures. But they were too close and overexposed.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a funny dream the other night. It was one of those super long epic dreams where I am having this great adventure. I was with this guy who was my best friend and we were side by side during this whole dream. 

And when I woke up, I thought about the dream and thought, "Huh..." My dream best friend who I had felt so close to was the salesguy from the mattress store that I had recently gone to.  Too funny.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was with my mom as she was cleaning out an old cupbard. She scoots out this very large jar. It's filled with this clear liquid that looks like water. I ask her what it is. She has a funny look on her face like she's not sure if she should tell me. Then finally she starts telling me how in the 50's they had invented this anti gravity liquid, but it wasn't very well known, and it was soon banned and made very illegal. But here she still had  jar that held about 5 gallons. I asked her if I could try it. She finally agreed, if I was careful.

I poured about a quart's worth in a gallon ziplock bag. I rolled up the end and held it against me. I jumped to test it out. Since I didn't have too much, I still was experiencing gravity, but to a lesser degree. I jumped a few more times testing how much gravity I was experiencing. I then ran at the wall and ran up it a few steps then flipped over into a back flip. It felt so awesome. I suddenly felt so happy. I was finally going to be able to do things I had never been able to do before. I did the jump flip several more times. I wondered if this would help me to be able to learn how to do them when I didn't have the liquid with me. I felt it would since I now knew how these flips felt and that I had the confidence of having completed some. 

I went back to my mom and told her how wonderful this stuff was. I couldn't believe that this stuff had been invented and that no one was using it. I begged her to let me take at least this bag with me. I could tell she was reluctant. But then I threw out, "But Mom, just think, I will never get stuck in a slot canyon again. I will be able to more safely climb...._anything_. Think of how this would help me out."

I knew she was so worried about how illegal this stuff was. But I asked her, "Who in the world would be looking in my backpack for that? No one would ever know. Pleeease..."


I think I woke up before I ever got a real answer from my mom.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was floating in the air with Tanya, Philip, Sarah, and Kierra when I suddenly became lucid.



I decided that I wanted to begin my dream by asking them some insightful questions. So I blurted out the first thing that came to me. I turned to Sarah and asked, "What is the best thing about me?"



She countered back, "Well, what's the best thing about me?"



I said, "Hey--this is my lucid dream. I get to ask the questions."



But she decided to be difficult and not answer. So I looked to Tanya. I asked again something like, "What's something good about myself?" I looked at her with pleading eyes, because I wanted her to answer the question. She looked back at my eyes and finally answered, "You're sincere." Ok...I would be satisfied with that.



I then asked both Kierra and Philip the same thing only to have them ask the same question Sarah did.



I started getting frustrated. I said, "Darn it. This MY lucid dream. And I'll prove it."



I stuck out my arm, and said,* "If this weren't my lucid dream, could I make my arm glow?" And for a second I was worried because I had never tried to make my body glow before. But my dream powers cooperated and soon my arm was bright.



I then said, with my arm still out, "If this weren't my lucid dream could I turn my hand blue. And I focused on my hand until it turned blue.





"Or could I make my hand big?" And soon my hand was growing and strangely large.



"Or could I make it small?" And I then strank it until is was about half normal size.



"Or could I make it white?" I turned it a ghostly white.




* 
Then I decided that I had done enough. I was feeling quite satisfied with this little exercise in dream control. I needed to move on. I wanted to try to go through a mirror again since this has been giving me trouble that last few attempts.



I found a mirror. It was cracked in a few places. I think I was in what was supposed to be my aunt's house because she was suddenly standing with my in the hallway. I decided to run at the mirror and try for the spot that had the largest unbroken area.



I took off running only to hit the mirror. Instead on bouncing right back I kind of hung there for a moment before I rolled myself down off the mirror. I tried two more times with the same result and concluded that I would probably never get through a mirror again since I had somehow developed a mental block.



I decided to try to fly to the moon by going outside and just flying up. I was a little surprised that my dream was lasting this long, but I didn't want to waste it. I knew from past experiences that the quicker I run from one goal to the next the more focused on the dream I was and less likely to lose lucidity.



It was night outside. I could see so many bright stars. The night sky seemed magical. I was in a city. I had come out of a large building. I saw a bilboard in front of me. It had Mickey Mouse and was an ad for Disneyland. It made me smile. I looked around and saw several more signs all for Disneyland. It made me feel really happy about this place that I had found. I started flying upward. I suddenly heard a conversation on the ground below of a man talking to a boy about finding this certain destination. I tried to follow the conversation, but never was quite sure what they were talking about. It reminded me of the odd audio hallucinations that I sometimes hear right as I am waking up in the morning.



And it was right after that that I suddenly was awake. And my alarm went off about 20 seconds later.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a long lucid dream that I hardly remember. I really hate when that happens.

I remember the part where I was doing something and thought, "Why am I bothering with this since this is a dream? I need to be accomplishing some lucid tasks."

I rembemer eating an apple with no flavor, and thinking that I needed to find something that actually tasted like something.

I remember flying around quite a bit.

I remember thinking about going to the moon, but I must have been to lazy to try.

I finally reember being bored so I took off my shirt and flew around topless like I seem to really enjoy doing in my dreams--I have no idea why.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was camping in a forest with some friends. I was nervous because there were supposed to be bears around. And, sure enough, I soon spotted a brown bear. It started walking toward me, so I hurried into the camping trailer that Marsha had brought. I worried that the bear would be strong enough to just tear though the wall of the trailer. Suddenly I saw that the bear was in the trailer. I wasn't sure how it had gotten in. And there was another bear with it that was a more tan colored bear.

I was suddenly with 2 other little girls. And I think I was also very young now, maybe 10 years old. We decided to needed to hide in the traler's bathroom, but as I pulled the sliding door shut, I saw how flimsy the wood was. I knew a bear could break through that with ease.

But then Marsha came into the trailer. She was armed with a gun. She walked right up to the first bear and unloaded a couple of rounds into it. The bear dropped. She did the same with the next bear until it was also dead.

Later I remember doing stuff in the trailer (but it was a much bigger place now) with the bears' dead bodies still there. I remember being glad that at least they were not bleeding all over everything.

----------


## Twoshadows

Fun little dream:

I was with Tom Delonge. It was like we were kids, except we looked like adults (at least he did. I didn't see myself) We were on a playground playing hopscotch, and talking and laughing. I thought I was going to remember all the things we talked about, but I no longer do. But I do remember we made up this little handshake/greeting where we knocked our fists together in a couple of ways, then our elbows, then our booties. And we thought it was so funny.

I woke up feeling happy and carefree, like a kid who had a good day.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream* from two nights ago:

I don't really remember much of what was happening at the moment I became lucid. Somehwere in my memory I was at a hotel-like building and swinging on a rope around the sides of the building and going really high and loving the feeling, but getting nervous that I was going too high and would fall.

At the moment I got lucid I was sitting on the ground. *I remember just thinking, "Well if I am dreaming, I might want to practice some skills."*

*The first thing that came to mind was that I wanted to work on going through solid objects. I have had trouble with that (thinking back to my mirror portal failing moments).*

*I decided to just stay in that seated position and see if I could poke my finger into the solid dirt ground. I pointed and pressed down. I really had no idea what to expect. But I was really pleased to find that my finger went right passed what looked like the surface of the ground. I felt almost nothing at all..maybe the slightest little wisp of something being there. I went until my hand was in the earth up to about my wrist, then pulled it back out again.*

*I then decided to be even more bold. I wanted to do the same thing, but with my head. I leaned over and got really close to the ground with my face. I had a feeling a lot like I was about to put my face in some dark liquid. I almost changed my mind because it suddenly seemed a little scary, like I might get stuck or not be able to breathe.*

*But I took a deep breath and pushed my head in. It was dark, yet I could see this dark reddish black swirling color that moved as I entered. It was almost like liquid was moving out of my way and letting me get my face in. I was a little nervous taking my first breath. Again, I had no idea what to expect. But I breathed easily. I stayed in the ground for a few more seconds before I pulled my head out and decided to fly.*

And I don't remember what happened after that.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was with an older couple and an older lady that I supposedly knew. We were hiking on a trail that overlooked the lake. The couple pointed out the remains of a 1000 year old Anasazi hogan. I was amazed since I had walked by that spot many times and had never noticed it. Next they pointed out a historic fireplace/pit that dated back to the 1800's. Again I was really surprised that I had never seen this even though I pass this spot frequently.

We continued on this trail. It starts getting steep. I am having some trouble on this one spot where there is a steel handrail and you have to pull yourself up mostly with your hands. But I saw that the elderly people that I was with had no trouble, so there should be no reason for me not to be able to do this.

Then I notice that we are down to lake level and are now in a boat that belonged to the couple. We zoom through a crowded marina. It's like a maze. 

I then suddenly realize that I am alone in the boat, and it's about to crash into some parked boats. Somehow I was able to slow the boat down so it doesn't hit too hard. I then find myself trying to get the boat going back the way we came. It's more like a paddleboard now and I am laying on it paddling with my arms.

During this paddle I notice that the water is starting to have some debris in it. I look over at the cliffs and see that some rain water has come through the washes and are now dumping all this dark frothy woody debris in the water all around me. I end up right next to one of these areas and get this stuff all in my hair.

The next part I remember is that I am back up on a dock and trying to get back to the shore. I first am in a gift shop area. I thought it was cool that we had a gift shop on the lake that I had never known about. I then go from store to store and restaurant to restaurant, and then this cool resort with rooms...all out on the lake. I was getting so excited to have found all this. The problem was that it was all like a maze and I couldn't find a way back to the land.

*Suddenly I had this thought, "Well, since this is just a dream, I should just fly over everything and then I could get back with no problem."*

*I have no idea what triggered lucidity, but I was glad to be able to fly. I was obviously not lucid enough to move on and ignore my current dream crisis, but it helped solve my immediate problem. I took off in the air and looked down on the complexity off all the buildings that had been built on the docks out in the lake.*

*Then I saw a man swimming in the water. I flew down to him and decided to interact with him. He was a little bit older, but still nice looking. I wanted to kiss him, but I didn't want to get in the water again, so I ask him if I could pull him up out of the water so he could fly with me. He seemed to like that idea. So I pulled him and I might have kissed him. But I don't remember where the dream went from there.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I was with *TD* and we were talking about stuff that I remembered when I first woke up in the middle of the night (1:34). It was something really funny, and we were really happy and even kissing some. Then we realized that we weren't alone and it seemed even funnier. Philip and Mandy and Ben were there. TD and I were joking around with Mandy and Ben about teenagers. (It all made sense and was very clever in the dream, even though it sounds kind of lame now).

In the last dream of the night I was in this *big house*. I know my *mom* was there part of the time. It seemed like a lot was going on even though I have forgotten now what it was. I do remember at the end I was having trouble with my TV or computer. I needed some help fixing it. I looked and saw TD sitting at a desk behind me. I asked if he would help fix it. He said he would, but wanted me to  look at this stack of papers he had in front of him. I then noticed a *baby* on the floor by the chair. I knew the baby belonged to neither of us, but I recognized it as a baby I had seen before but not for a while. The baby was about 6 months old and big and bald and completely adorable.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a sex dream last night. As is normal, I am waaayy to private of a person to go into any detail other than it involved two members of a band (the same band I was listening to when I went to sleep.)

----------


## Twoshadows

And I also had a lucid dream this last week. It involved some Mexican guys and me being topless. I don't think I will give details on this one either. I feel that I was only semi lucid. I told myself I was dreaming, but then did nothing about it really until lucidity faded.

----------


## Twoshadows

I need to do better at recording my dreams again, even if all I remember is a short, boring fragment.

Last night's boring fragment: I was driving up LP Blvd towards the high school and had to pull over because of emergency vehicles going by. It seems that one was actually in the sky, but I didn't notice it as weird at the time.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wasn't toplessness one of your main dreamsigns?  You should have caught that one.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi RB!

The joy of having a comment in my DJ again. Thanks.

Actually I was lucid. The topless part happened after I became lucid. But lucidity faded not long after it started. It wasn't a very memorable dream, unfortunately.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream and Task of the Month*

Yesterday I realized that it had been a long long time since I had done a *Task of the Month*. For years I used to complete those faithfully each month. So I decided that the next time I became lucid I would do one. I read over the Tasks and decided that the one I would like to try first was the "Carve a Jack-0-Lantern and replace my head with it" Task.

So I woke up in the night last night and had trouble falling back to sleep. As frustrating as that was I told myself that at least the chance of me having a lucid dream was way up--if I ever could go back to sleep.

And I finally did. 

I remember I was in a moving car, and to my horror I noticed that there was no driver. I was in the back seat and I tried to slip up to the front between the seats. I didn't have time to get into the driver's seat. I was coming up to an intersection and I had to get my foot on the brake NOW. I tried to reach, but I was still a little far away. My foot could touch, but it couldn't press down hard enough. My only chance now to avoid an accident was to turn the car to the right so I would miss hitting the car directly in front of me.

My heart was beating fast and I couldn't believe that this was happening to me. Wasn't this something that usually only happened in dreams? How could I have let this happen in real life?

Then it hit me. Maybe I _was_ dreaming. It seemed unlikely since this all felt so real. But since this was a *big dream* sign of mine--and since I really _hoped_ this was a dream, I decided that I would test things.

I'm not sure what I did, but I remember I was flying. Oh, thank goodness this was a dream. And now that I was lucid I remembered that I really wanted to do a TOTM.

I landed and knew the first thing I needed to do was to find a pumpkin. I had faith that I would find one within seconds of searching. And, sure enough, I came up to one.

Unfortunately this one was old and very soft. I knew that if I attempted to pick it up that it would turn to mush. So I set out again. I was inside now in what looked like a large kitchen. And there on the counter was a rather small pumpkin. It was already partly carved. I didn't care. I grabbed a knife and carved out another eye. The rest of the face was already carved.

Now I needed to remove my head. I had done this before years ago for the TOTM "Stand on your Head" where I had to remove my head and then stand on it. It hadn't been as hard as I had thought it would be, so I was hopeful that I would be able to do it again with just as much ease.

I grabbed my head and started to pull up. At first nothing was happening, and I remembered that last time I had had luck by looking at my shadow. So I turned until I could see my shadow. There. I pulled again. I then felt a very odd sensation as I watched my shadow pull my head from my neck. It reminded me of two different things at once. First it felt like my neck was made from Silly Putty, and as I pulled it stretched a bit before breaking off. The other sensation was like that of having a tooth pulled, but being completely numb. I could feel what I thought should have been painful, yet not really feeling much at all.

I then set my head down on the floor. I noticed that my vision was still coming from where my head had had been. I reached over and picked up the carved pumpkin and placed it on my neck. I looked around and didn't really feel any different from before. But I felt quite satisfied to have completed the TOTM so easily. I hadn't lost my touch.

I think I automatically woke up at this point. I had sort of trained myself to wake up after completeing the Tasks so I could re-live them in my mind again as to not forget them.

In retrospect I regret not finding a mirror, so I could see what I looked like with a pumpkin head.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, that was a cool one.  I haven't done a TOTM in a long time.  I think I will try this weekend.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, that was a cool one.  I haven't done a TOTM in a long time.  I think I will try this weekend.



Thanks again RB. You should definitely try it. I'd love to hear how it works out with you since your dreams are so unique.

Yeah, that one seemed like the most interesting of the Tasks to try. But I think I will try for another Task since it's still early in the month, perhaps the Trick-or-treating one (though I did a variation of that last year, it seems to have interesting possibilities) or the getting bitten by a vampire one since I have never had that happen while lucid. We'll see what I'm up to next time I'm lucid. I'm unpredictable.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream from two nights ago:

I found it really interesting that I had a lucid dream two nights in a row from the very same dream sign.

I was in a car. The car was about to turn onto LP blvd from CM. I suddenly had this horrible realization that there was no driver. This car could crash unless I could get into the driver's seat in time to get control of the car. The following thought's instantaneously went through my head. How could this have happened? Why did this always happen to me. In fact, didn't this _just_ happen to me? Yes, it did...and I found out that I was dreaming. Could this also be a dream? I want to fly.

The next thing I know I am flying above the hill that the road was on. It felt good to be flying. I realized how much I loved to fly. And I wanted to really take in the experience of flying. I flew up and felt the wind in my face. I then dropped down toward a roof top. I realized that I had been going too fast that I missed the roof and circled back again, but then decided to fly up again. I flew up and down enjoying the rush....until I lost lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1 and 2:*

*T-Rex dreams.* Yes, my semi annual T-Rex dream, and I had it twice last night.

These dream seemed to last forever. In the first dream there was a *T-Rex* on the loose in this big building/house that I was in. I'm already forgetting the details, but it was quite stressful. I was with family and friends and trying to gather up supplies so we could escape. We were loading it into a big car that was inside a parking structure.

*Part Two:* This happened after I woke up from the first dream and then fell back to sleep. There was a T-Rex loose in the city. I was with some people and driving around. I thought I knew the area the T Rex was in and was driving as far away as I could from it. But then to my horror realizing that it was coming down the road right at us. Again, so many details are now lost, but it was a long and stressful dream.

*Baby Dream:* Another regular Dream sign (I missed them all last night). I felt a funny movement in my abdomen. I wondered if I could be pregnant. I looked down at my tummy and suddenly could see these little baby hands pussing up against my skin. I was surprised and delighted that I could see so much detail. I felt very excited to be having a baby.

----------


## Twoshadows

All I remember from last night is talking to Bodhi about going to The Wave, and he said he couldn't go because he was going to the Second Wave. I asked him if he was going to leave his ropes, but I was awakened before I got an answer.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had an intersting political dream. I have never had one before, but I guess it makes sense given the timing of things.

I was on a train in an amusement park. Each political candidate had his own area in the park to share their views. My candidate's supporters were on this train. I actually don't know if this train was for Ron Paul or Romney--only that it was NOT for Obama. This older distinguished looking black man got up and was telling us how many of our freedoms have been lost through Obama. And how we cannnot allow Obama to have another term. It was a really great, well thought out speech, which suprised me since I have a hard time putting my political thoughts and feelings into words.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had one of those lucid dreams where you don't fully realize you are lucid...except you are talking about being in a dream, so you know in retrospect that part of you knew you were dreaming, but not enough to really take advantage of the dream.

*Dream:*

I was with these girls that were supposed to be my college roommates, and we were stripping down and getting naked and going outside. And I remember pointing out to the others that we were outside where anyone could see us. And a couple of the girls got embarrassed. 

But then I pointed out that it didn't matter because this was a dream and nobody else was real (but I was still talking to the roommates as if they were real) and it didn't matter if anyone came by and saw us. That, in fact, I could start shouting for everyone to come look at us (and I did). I pointed out to the girls that the only problem with that would be if my real body really started shouting in my sleep. But I was pretty sure that wouldn't happen. I also told them that sometimes in my dreams I would try to be aware of what my real body was doing. And I stopped and tried to sense my real body...but I wasn't feeling anything but my dream body.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I was in a small business when suddenly two gunmen rush inside and start shooting. I rush out and quickly go to the business next door and tell them that they need to get out--that there are two men with guns and I was pretty sure this would be their next target. Most of the people listen and run out.

I then run to the restaurant next door and tell them the same thing. I then go down the street and go to each place and tell people they need to leave.  I'm not sure why I never tried to call for the police, but I felt I did a pretty good job warning the people. And by the end I was exhausted.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was working outside with a few people. I think we were picking tomatoes or something. We were spead out a little but close enough to hear each other talk. I was telling this girl about lucid dreaming and how great it was and all the amazing things I had been able to do.

Then I hear someone say something like, "That's cool." And I turn and see that Tom Delonge is one of the people there. And I said something back like, "Yeah, it's _really_ cool. Do you want me to tell you more about it? But wait--I'm sure you know all about lucid dreaming, don't you--because of all your interest in dreaming."

And he smiled and said, "Well, no...not _lucid_ dreaming."

And I said, "Oh, wow, then you've got to learn. I can teach you."

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

WBTB into a Lucid Dream

I was laying in bed thinking about things when I suddenly heard an ice cream truck. It sounded really close. I glanced over toward the front of the house. I had no view of a front window to see out on the street. but suddenly I could see the truck anyway. I realized that is was traveling down the hallway of the house. That seemed really strange. I wondered if this were a dream. I decided to climb out of bed and test it. So I jumped up. I hovered just slightly longer than I would have in real life. I then was sure. I decided to find a window and fly out. I ran to a large room and flew out an open window. There was a deck or patio outside the window. I could see several people, including Jeff sitting at a table eating. I didn't pay them any attention, but kept on flying. I suddenly realized that it felt like I had not shirt on. I looked down and saw that I was indeed topless. It was no surprise since my dream self seems to be happier when I have my shirt off.

----------


## Twoshadows

I am almost too embarrassed to write up this dream. I am way too old to have celebrity crush dreams. But here it is.

I was with a small group of people in a room where Blink 182 was having some sort of party. Tom, Mark and travis had been getting ready to do some sort of very immature crude prank. I hoped that my presence in the room would cause them to reconsider.

I saw that Mario was also there. He talked to me for a minute and told me that he was going to leave. Something had happened that upset him.

I then looked over at Tom. He had a big burger and was about to eat it. But first he asked this teenaged girl to come over. He pulled off an onion and asked if she wanted it. She gladly said yes and took it and started eating it. I could see her eyes water and knew that it must be a very strong onion. Yet she continued to eat it. How pathetic, I thought. It was obvious that the onion tasted horrible, yet the girl would eat it anyway because Tom DeLonge gave it to her. So sad.

Then Tom looked over at me. He asked if I wanted to eat the (he named a vegetable that I didn't recognize) off his burger. Sure okay, I said. But instead of handing it to me. He took a small bite of his burger, getting the vegetable in his mouth then stuck out his tongue with the vegetable on it and gestured me to take it. I moved close to take it. My lips came in contact with his as I took the vegetable from him. I was reluctant to pull away. I started to, then at the last minute went in and gave him a full kiss. It felt so nice. I then pulled back and ate the vegetable. I still couldn't tell what it was. But ate it anyway.

I then told him that I wished my camera wasn't broken because I would have taken a picture of the burger and put it on his forum. He looked questioning at me. I then told him that I was actually a member of his Angels and Airwaves forum, and that he had actually talked to me a number of times. I started to tell him what my user name was, but suddenly couldn't remember. "I think it's Twoshadows" I finally said. But he gave me a blank look like he didn't recognize it. "Although, maybe I use my real name on that forum. But anyway, I'll mention the burger tomorrow on the forum so you know who I am now." He said that he would look for it.

 Somehow the subject of where he lived came up. He looked at me like I may have been spying on him. But I quickly said "I actually have no idea where you live--only that you  have mentioned the San Diego area. He then said, "Yeah, I live in a house that's bigger than....(he paused)....a house. " We both laughed. Then he told me how crazy the construction has been. I said, "I know. I have see the pictures." He then told me how there were these chairs in this one room that his in-laws always used, and how at first he was worried about the chairs being taken out." But then he laughed and told me that after a while the whole room was gone along with the chairs.

And that's all I remember of this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had been taking a walk when I came to preschool that I used to work at. I was curious to see how everything had been going since I had stopped working there. I walked in the doors and saw Daron there with a bunch of kids. Suddenly these feelings came over me. Oh, how I missed this place. Daron saw me and said hi and asked if I had talked to Cathy Catowski yet--that she would be so happy to see me. I told him no and went to find her. She was coming out of the office and saw me. She was thrilled to see me and gave me a big hug. She told me how much she missed me working there. And then she got a hopeful look on here face and said, "You're coming back, right? That's why you're here."

I wasn't sure what to say since I had ended up coming here sort of by accident. She told me that I wouldn't have to worry about any paperwork--that I could start anytime I wanted to, and she would make everything as easy for me as possible.

Even though this was so sudden, I really wanted to be back. I knew this was the best thing in my life right now. I was going to do it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Post Election Bad Dream:

I was in a place that was supposed to be my house, though it looked more like an apartment. I was out in front of it a ways, when I looked back and saw these kids (young teenagers) running out carrying some of my stuff. I started to chase them to recover my things. But when I looked back more kids were running in my house. I stood there in the middle feeling helpless watching the kids running in and the kids running away. I felt like no matter what I did I would lose.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

I was at a church activity. Everyone around me was eating chocolate cake. But I couldn't eat it because I am back to eating a raw vegan diet. I kept looking at it. It looked so good. The person next to me took a bite. I could almost taste it. I finally said, "What I miss most about chocolate cake is the salty taste." As I said that, I could almost feel the cake in my mouth and I noticed how the salty taste really brought out the chocolate flavor. (In retrospect, I really don't know why I was focusing on the salty flavor. I have never associated chocolate cake with salt.)

I noticed my mom was there, and she was making a sort of an apron from a blue patterned material. I also saw a lady putting up a game in a basket ball hoop. I couldn't tell what it was, but it looked interesting.

And then it all faded. I felt disappointed that this dream had come to an end before I had been able to enjoy the activity.

Then I concentrated and willed it all back. 

There. 

It was all back. Now I could participate.

Wait. If this was a dream, it meant that I was....lucid! Who cared about that activity--I was LUCID!

I jumped up in the air and did a very slow motion flip. I watched as the room slowly spun around me. Then I landed.

I then remembered that I really wanted to do one of the tasks. I decided to start with the one I could do the fastest--Spell "November" backwards.

I knew I had to spell it and also write it. I didn't have any paper so I decided to just make the letters appear in the air.

So I said, "*R....E....M...*no, no....*R....E...B*." I saw the letters appear in the air before me. They were blue and a little wispy and glowed slightly. I continued, "*M....E....*wait--is that right? Yeah, that's right." I repeated again what I had spelled out: "*R...E....B...M....E*" And then I ended with a fast, *"V..O..N!!"* 

There it was all floating in the air in front of me:* R E B M E V O N*

"*Yes!!"* I shouted. I heard it echo through the gym that I was in. I was pleased that I was able to do it without much trouble.

I then decided that I needed to try another Task. The one that I thought would be interesting was the "go to Purgatory and save a soul" task. I started flying. I was in a school. I flew til I saw a vent. I stopped and decided to open the vent and fly downward. I figured all I needed was a start in the downward direction and my mind would do the rest. So I took off the vent cover. But I saw a hot blue flame inside. It made me nervous. I didn't want to fly into it. I decided I would go outside and dig a hole instead.

I flew out the doors. The scene before me was beautiful. I could see the lake. The sun was going down and shone through slits in the clouds. The sky was red. I stopped and hovered for a moment and took in the beauty. But then I notced that the wind was blowing me away from the lake. I decided to land.

I landed on a steep grassy hill. I did the first thing that came to mind--I somersaulted all the way down. Finally I decided to start "digging". I focused on the ground with my mind. I could feel myself start to sink. It wasn't too fast--maybe a foot a second, but I felt glad that I would not have to dig with a shovel. Soon I was underground. I had created a very small space for my body, enough the the surrounding rock and dirt wasn't touching me, but not enough that I had any space to really move around. I kept going down. I started to feel claustraphobic. I wasn't seeing any people or any sign of Purgatory. So I came back up and decided to try somewhere else.

I did the same thing again with the same results, except this time as I went down I heard the some sandstone slabs above me cave in. It spooked me. So I came up again.

I saw a group of people. In the group I saw a guy I recognozed. This guy was my nenesis. He was in all my lucid dreams. (In retrospect...not true). I smiled. I flew to him and grabbed his shoulders to get his attention...then gave him a quick kiss on his forehead. I then laughed and flew off. I flew around the corner of a building...and there he was. This time he was laughing at me. Dang.

So I did the first thing that came to mind. I took off my shirt.

(And I am going to skip a little here.)

I then ran off. 

I saw this creepy Jamaincan guy. He was standing by the edge of the ocean and watching me. I was buttoning up by blouse, but had only gotten the bottom two buttons. My breasts were still partly exposed. The creepy guy grabbed his crouch and told me that watching me made him hard. I gave him a little smirk and walked towards him. When I was about 10 feet away. I spread my arms out (which also spread my blouse open exposing myself again. And then I slowly floated up into the sky.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams:

They are sort of fuzzy now, but I will share what I remember. 

I was with a group of people. One girl was talking about needing to take something to Jillian Michael's house. I watched her go, then thought about it and said, "hey, I want to go see Jillian Michaels." Another girls told me that Jillian needed this other thing and I could take it to her. I headed to her house. I was back in my LA, In Venice a few blocks from LR's old house. but at the same time it was a lot like the houses on 20 Ave. Jillians house was in the back, of course, with a great view. I walked in and told her I had stuff for her. And I really cant remember what all happened after that.

There was a part in my dreams where I had this baby with me. I remember I needed to change its diapers and I told someone to go find me a diaper since I had none with me.

Then there was this part where I was way up high on this cliff or bridge the was a lake hundreds of feet down. At one point I dropped all this money and I decided to jump after it. I grabbed this sheet of foam stuff and sort of fell/floated down. I was surprised at how softly I landed on the water and how _not_ cold it was. I saw my money floating gently on the surface of the water, so Iscooped it up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

I was at what was supposed to be my aunts house. I looked ouside and saw the weirdest clouds. I went out on the deck to get a better look. The sky was swirling with clouds, like in some movie. I grabbed my camera and filmed a bit. Then I noticed cars of the road. (Now it looked more like I was at my grandparent's house). The wind had picked up the front of a truck as it rounded the corner below. It drove for a few second on just two tires. I pulled out my camera again. The next gust of wind picked up the next car completely. It carried it a few yards backwards, then set it back down. I was thrilled that I was getting this all on camera. I had never seen anything like this before. I could put this on Youtube. I filmed the next few vehicles also moved around by the wind.


*Dream 2:*

I was in a house. Someone had cooked a whole lot of bacon. It was in this huge pile.

The next thing I remember is that I found out that someone had set a T-Rex loose in the house. I then noticed that someone had laid out the bacon in a row throughout the entire house. I knew we were doomed because the T-Rex would follow the bacon trail and find everyone in the house and eat them along with the bacon. I was also a pissed off that the bacon was all on the floor and wasted.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was visiting Africa with Elden and a group of people. I was taking pictures of everything. My camera worked but I had to push extra hard on the button to make the picture take. (It reminded me, in retrospect, of having to push extra hard on the brake pedal to make my dream cars slow down). At one point we were on the beach and some of the guys in the group were playing guitar and the African people, especially the children, were surrounding them and dancing. I remember taking pictures of these huge flocks of sea birds.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes:

Floating in office, floating to ceiling with Ruth (removable eye)

Flying over town, practicing getting higher

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams:*

1--Buying ugly sweater dress with huge christmas tree on the front. Got home and the dress was now white with yellow flowers.

2--Watching TV. Obama gave a speech about how much the economy had improved and how we were all so much better off now than we were a few years ago. Another Politician got on and made the comment, "Can we laugh at him _now_??"

3--At friend's house. Chatting with friend's dad. Something about a cake.

4. Talking with Tom DeLonge.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream from end of November:*

I was with a group of people watching some musicians. I recognized them as my high school jazz band. I looked closer (for some reason I was behind the group who were on some bleachers), and I could see Robert S playing his sax. Next to him was Korin, also playing a sax.  I felt nostalgic watching and hearing them play. Then I thought , "Hey--why am I not there playing too? If Robert is playing, shouldn't I be playing too? And wait a second--why is Korin there? She didn't go to my high school...I didn't meet her until years later. Ohhh....I must be dreaming!"

And so I decided to take off flying. I thought about what task I might try to do. I knew I was nearing the end of the month and that I had gotten my "wings" for November's tasks. So I tried to think of a new task to do. I remembered that in the past one of the December tasks had been to fly in Santa's sleigh with him. I had never gotten that one done. I decided that that might be a fun one to try now.

I looked around me. I was in a city. How would I find Santa? 

As I was trying to decide on a plan of attack a *horse-pulled sleigh* came around the corner. I was really happy to see it. I jumped on board. I suddeny didn't care if Santa was not here or that the sleigh wasn't flying. I climbed up to the very front of the sleigh and stood up at the highest point. I had to work hard to keep my balance as the horse raced down the street. It was very exhilerating, and I felt satisfied with this choice of task.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a WBTB this morning and had a lucid dream where I completed the two basic Tasks of the Month.

*Dream:*

I don't remember what I was doing when I became lucid. I remember I had been with this little girl. She had shown me her bedroom and I noticed there was a dripping sink there. I tried to turn it off, but instead made the drip much worse. I told the girl that she needed to find her mom to see if there was a trick to fixing it. I also remember the little girl showing me the teeth she had lost.

Suddenly I was lucid. The first thing that came to my mind was that I wanted to do some of the Tasks of the Month. I was pretty sure the *"snow"* and "*singing"* ones would be pretty simple. I was inside a building and I decided to fly out and *make it snow*. As I flew out the window I found that I was about six stories up. The city I was in looked old. The buildings were brick and aging, but nice in the way that a lot of old buildings were. 

The sky was dark gray, and I could see the first few flurries of snow blowing in the wind. I was pleased that it was happening already. I willed it to snow harder. Soon the flakes were coming down more uniformly, but still blowing in the wind. What I really wanted was for the snow to start landing on the ground and other things around me. I needed to speed this up. So as I flew, I tried to make the passage of time move more quickly. 

I then noticed the snow building up on some of the tree branches and against the curbs where it had blown.  I continued to fly. The snow was starting to cover everything now. I saw a thick layer of snow on a tree branch in front of me. I reached out and scooped it up as I passed. I took a big bite of it. I could feel the texture of the snow, but it wasn't as cold as real snow. I felt a little disappointed.

By now the sky was really dark. I couldn't see the sun. I wasn't sure if it had gone down or if it was just that stormy. I decided to do the task of *Singing a Christmas Carole*. Before I had gone to sleep I had thought about the different caroles that i knew and wanted to do something interesting. But now at this time I decided on the easiest one I knew....Jingle Bells.

Jeff was suddenly standing by me. I told him to song with me. " Dashing through the snow.....In a one-horse open sleigh....."

I didn't stick around to see if he would sing with me. I took off flying again as I sang. I noticed that it was no harder to sing the song in my lucid dream than it would have been in real life. I had wondered if it would have been different in any way. But it wasn't. I finished the carole and started thinking about the next Task I wanted to do. I wanted to see the *Northern Lights*.

I looked around and noticed that I had somehow gotten inside of a building. The area I was in was very large--like a huge indoor mall. I flew around looking for an exit. But I wasn't finding any. I was frustrated. I shouldn't be having a problem like this. I was better than this. I knew that if I believed that I could go through the walls and be outside. I touched a wall. It felt so solid, but i knew that I had control over this. I backed away and prepared to fly through the wall....when my alarm went off.  :Sad: 

I pushed "snooze" and tried to will myself back into the dream. Nothing was happening. Then suddenly I got this very vivid image of a gray kitten with an orange tabby face looking through a window right at me. It startled me, and I was fully wake again. And at this point I knew that I didn't have time to go back to sleep again.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream notes:

Spinning ride over the Grand Canyon.

Taking sunrise pictures with Tito at South Rim.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I like the new avatar, TS! <3

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks O! I guess it was about time, seeing that I had that other one since the first year I came here--which would make it at least 6 years old. Crazy how time passes. We've both been here for a while now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

We have! And for what it's worth, I'm glad you're still around and I've enjoyed being friends with you all these years. Only sorry that I don't get enough time to talk to ya much anymore (or even write in my own journal as much), but hopefully that will change in the future!  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

"Oh no, it happened again. 
He's cool, he's hot, he's my friend er...PE Teacher"

It was the first day of school. I wasn't looking forward to my PE class. I walked into the gym and joined the group of kids that were in the same class as me. The teacher walked in...and what a surprise to see that it was Tom Delonge. I instantly decided that PE wasn't going to be as bad as I had originally thought. He was wearing a golden yellow T-shirt and long black shorts.

He told us the first thing that he would be doing would be to teach us a bunch of short exercises that we would need to do everyday. He told us to take notes. He demonstrated each exercise, then we would do it, then we would write it down on our papers. I remember one particular exercise I had trouble getting right. It was called something like Jump Back. We were supposed to jump backwards into a squating position and from there jump up into the air. For some reason I kept trying to go down into a push-up before the jump. I had to repeat this several times to get it right. I hoped Tom wasn't watching me mess up, but part of me was hoping he'd notice how good I was as push-ups.

Finally he told us to turn in our papers. He said he hoped we had taken good notes, and that he expected at least 3 pages worth of notes from each of us. I looked at my paper. I had filled only half a page. I had no idea that we were supposed to be turning this in. I had thought it was for personal reference only. My writing was a mess. I had two places I had scribbled out whole lines of writing. I hadn't really written much besides the name of the exercise and a few stick figures to remind me of the few exercises I wasn't familiar with.

I decided to go talk to Tom. He was with a group fo people, but I worked my way in and stood by him until he acknowledged me. I held my paper to him and told him that I hadn't known that we were supposed to be turning these in. He looked at my paper. I told him that I knew most of these exercises already so I didn't write much down. He knodded as if that made perfect sense. And he smiled at the stick figures that I had drawn. I asked if it would be better to turn it it now as it was or if I should take it home and write it up much better. He told me that it would be fine to take it home and do what I felt I needed to do to it. He then smiled at me, and I could tell that he was glad that I was in his class. It made me happy.

----------


## Twoshadows

Quick dream notes:

Looking at ceramic pond. Noticed Leak. Tom tells me to go to his house to see something (related to pond?) Gives me car keys. Tells me directions. Don't recognize anything. Later with Tom's wife (Penny in dream) also is giving me direction (though it appears I am already at their house). Seems a mix between here and Venice. Teenage boys come in and talk with me. Playing drums?

----------


## Twoshadows

> We have! And for what it's worth, I'm glad you're still around and I've enjoyed being friends with you all these years. Only sorry that I don't get enough time to talk to ya much anymore (or even write in my own journal as much), but hopefully that will change in the future!



Just now saw this. (I have been soooo busy!) I'm also really glad that you are still here. So many people that I used to talk to have long since left. There are only a few left. And you have always been one of my favorites  ::D: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> And you have always been one of my favorites .



Likewise!  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes...

Lucid Dream:

With Sherri. Eating cheesecake...blueberry....chocolate peanutbutter. Floating...

Not a lot of conscious thought. But i do remember telling her this was a dream several times.

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes:

Hanging out with two superheros. One was Danny Cahill. Overheard bad guys plot to mind control Danny to kill his kids when he heard certain thing played.

In ocean with kids. Danny in helicopter with bad guys. Knew they were about to trigger mind control. Screamed at him to cover ears. told him to fly away fast.

Captured by bad guys. placed in hotel room guarded by two girls. Gave girls guilt trip by telling them they didn't want the blood of these kids on their hands. Told them to repent and let kids go. 

Blond girl opened window. Able to squeeze out and climb down and walk out into the desert waiting for Danny to come rescue us.

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes:

Rock climbing. Almost fell backward, grabbed guy's leg. Looked like guy from Wave.

With friends' (Todd and Debbie) in boat on ocean. Left marina. pointing out all big boats. Took short cut through canal.

In Yard. Two tub "ponds" overflowed with water. Fish, shrimp and tadpoles everywhere. Suddenly inside. Scooping up really big shrimp from carpet to put back in pond. Excited to find clam shrimp.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

Jeff and I were at this place where they had all these babies. They were being raised without parents. A lady that worked there came to us with this baby and told us that she would help us smuggle the baby out.

So for the rest of the dream were were on the run with this little baby. I remember trying to look at a map. We were supposed to be in California, but the map looked like a different place. There were only a few main highways to choose from.

This dream was very long and involved, but I no longer remember the details.

*Dream 2:*

I was at a friend's wedding. I was supposed to do a musical number I was so confused at what was going on. We were supposed to be having a rehersal, but I had no idea when I was supposed to be doing the song. Then I was told the wedding was actually in this city a few hours drive away. The people wearing red dresses were going to be going together. I looked and saw that I was wearing green. No one had told me I should be wearing red. I had no idea where I was supposed to go or how I would get there.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:*

I was flying over a lake at night. Everything was so beautiful. I was skimming right over the surface of the water occasionally barely touching the water. I had my camera. I was trying to take pictures. I was trying to get the perfect shot of the moon peeking out behind a cliff...then this truck that was sitting in the shallow part of the water. But I was wearing gloves and I later found out that I was pushing the wrong place. My camera looked more like my mp3 player. I was frustrated because I had wanted all those cool shots. And then I was having trouble manuvering and was almost bumping in to rocks and other things poking out from the water. I also started getting more wet.

The truck in this dream looked just like the one we hiked by two days ago.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was at this place that at first I thought was Disneyland because of the Tiki decorations. I wanted to take pictures of the different statues. But then I noticed this lady. I saw that she had bird seed and was putting it in feeders. I looked at this little  box-cage that was attached to a pole. Inside was the tiniest little owl I had ever seen. I took some pictures, hoping they would turn out. (I remembered my last dream whare I had had some camera trouble.) I asked her what they fed that little owl. I knew mice would be too big. She pulled out an eye dropper full of this mushy stuff and squirted it in the owls mouth. She explained becasue the owl had hair near it's behind that this was the least messy way to feed it. (It made sense to me in the dream). Then I looked and saw all these other miniature animals. The one that really caught my eye was the tiny gorilla. It was in a box-like cage and was only about 4 inches tall. Again, I started taking pictures. Then I started taking pictures of these transparent blue lizards.

At some point I noticed that one of the lizards was loose. I scooped it up and put it back in what I thought was it's cage. But then I noticed other lizards in the cage. The one I put in there suddenly grabbed another lizard in its mouth and started to swallow it. I grabbed at the lizard to stop it. The shock from this woke me up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I suddenly woke up. I was in my side yard. I was really surprised since I had no memory of falling asleep there. I felt really confused for a few seconds before it hit me that I was dreaming.

As soon as I realized that this was a dream I jumped up and started to fly. I looked down on the rooftop of the houses that were supposedly my neighborhood. Seeing the rooftops made me remember that I had wanted to jump from roof to roof. I remembered that being more fun in some ways than just flying. So I flew down to the first rooftop and ran across it and sprang up in the air twords the next house. At first I thought I over shot it, but I landed on the far side. I ran a step or two and jumped off toward the next house. I remember enjoying that feeling of up and down and speed. After about 5 or 6 houses I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't recorded any dreams for a while. So I'll catch up with a few from the last couple days.

*Dream 1* (*DV Member Dream*):

I was in college. It was getting really stormy. I was walking from class trying to get to my dorm. *Oneironaut* was there with me. He was my best friend and protector. He always made sure I got to where I was going safely. Finally we made it to my dorm. I gave him a hug and thanked him for always being there for me.

I went into my dorm. My roommate Kierra was there with me. It started to rain really hard. We looked out the window and could see the ocean right behind the building. The waves were starting to get huge. Our dorm building was about 20 stories tall and the waves were starting to crash over the top of the building. Every time a wave hit, we huddled as it smashed against the glass. We were so afraid the window would break and we would be washed away.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 2:*

We had a pet *giraffe* in our backyard. When I went to pet it I saw that it had gotten ahold of a large wooden clothes pin and was starting to chew it up. I was afraid that it would choke on the metal part. But before I could get to it, it had swallowed the whole thing. But then I noticed that it had a baggie full of nails and screws in its mouth now. I hurried and climbed up a latter and started trying to pry the giraffes mouth open. I was worried that it would bite me, but I managed to get the bag out of its mouth.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 3:*

I was going to go on a hike with *Tom and Jennifer DeLonge*. I went to their house to pick them up. When I got there I realized that I had never been there before. I came into their entry and was in awe as I saw they had a *giant sloth skeleton* set up. It was the coolest thing I had ever seen in anyone's house before. As Tom, Jennifer and I started our walk, all I could do was to talk about the skeleton and how cool it was and how I wanted one in my house now.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 4:*

I was *hiking* with friends. We came to this deep but fairly narrow chasm we had to cross. I remember being really stressed out and not sure if I would be able to do it or not.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Oneironaut* was there with me. He was my best friend and protector. He always made sure I got to where I was going safely. Finally we made it to my dorm. I gave him a hug and thanked him for always being there for me.



That is great! I would be your best friend and protector any day, TS!  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, O. I'll have to make sure you show up again soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

It was the End of the World as we Know it, and I was with a group of people who were leaving to go to a safer place. I remember taking some books off my bookshelf and being grateful that at least we were ahead of the game. Most people wouldn't try to flee until things were really bad...and by then it would probably be too late. The people I was with and I ate at a small restaurant before we left. I was surprised that the electricity was still on and that there was still food. I felt a little guilty eating that food since I knew we had food stashed away where we were going, and that this food could have been for someone who had no other food. As we left I felt both excited and afraid off the changes that were taking place. I knew that most people had no idea of the gravity of this situation, and that things would be bad for them.

----------


## Twoshadows

This dream is a little fuzzy, but I want to get back into the habit of writing down all my dreams.

I was with a group of friends hiking. Our group had split into two. I was with a group that was going sooo slow. I was frustrated. I know the other group was going to see so much more stuff. We were back in a canyon that reminded me a little of Willow Gulch but drier. Finally I could see the other group ahead and I hurried to catch up with them.

----------


## Twoshadows

Just remembered a dream from Wednesday morning.
It was one of those where you think you are getting up and doing what you need to do for the day.

Dream:

I "woke up" and got dressed and started driving out to Susan's. I made sure I had the address sitting by me in the car in case I forgot what she had told me over the phone. I was thankful that I was able to find the house without any problems. I went to the door. Susan informed me that the plans had changed and that we were going over to the other Susan's house to make the calls. She told me I could drive there with her since I wasn't sure how to get there from her house. We got to Susan's house and she had cinnamon rolls ready for us to eat. I started asking about how we were going to do the calls. She explained that we would all call and that whoever got ahold of the Grand Canyon Phantom Ranch Reservation Desk first would hand her the phone since she had all the info and prices ready. In a few minutes Marsha showed up. Something had told me she would make it after all so I wasn't surprised. So we all sat down and started to call....and call...and call....

And then I woke up and realized that I would have to do all that again. Little did I know that we had 2 full hours of phone calls ahead before we would get through.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*

I went to the hospital for some stomach pains that I had been having. I found out that I had an *incurable disease*. It wasn't fatal, but I would have discomfort for the rest of my life, and I would have to be on medication. It made me depressed and angry. I had tried so hard to be healthy...but I was having to deal with this anyway.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was in a room that looked a little like a hospital room. A friend of mine (who actually is in the hospital currently) was doing one of these *extreme eating contests*. In front of her on a tray was this huge hamburger that was about 2 feet across. I knew that she had to eat that in 6 hours to win this contest. It made me sick just thinking about stuffing that much food into one's stomach. I looked closer at the tray and saw that around the hamburger were all these little gravel like rocks. I then understood that she had to not only eat the hamburger, but the little rocks as well. I watched my friend scoop up a few of the rocks and put them in her mouth. I wondered how she could possibly eat them.

The next thing I know _I_ am the one who is having to eat the rocks. I try again and again to swallow the little rocks. I manage to get a few down, but it is difficult and it is making me feel a little sick to my stomach.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was in a room that was supposed to be very familiar. All these false memories rushed into my head about a past I had had in this room. I knew I was a *demon slayer*, but it had been a while since I had done it.

The dream is very fuzzy now, but I remember I was associating with a demon that looked like a person and I didn't want to kill him. I was upset that I had to kill him. I wondered if I really actually had to kill him.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had gotten some dvd's that had to do with *bigfoot*. I started watching them. It was very interesting, yet creepy at the same time. It started off talking about the bigfoot conspiracy. There was a story about how a country in the middle east had tried to make a deal with the US that if we gave them a bigfoot body they would stop fighting with us. But our country didn't comply even though it could have. But most of the stories were about bigfoot encounters where the bigfoot was acting aggressively and/or chasing people. What made it worse was that as I watched the dvd I seemed to be right there experiencing the encounter first hand. I finally decided I needed company. I got my mom and had her start watching the dvd with me. After watching for a short time she told me that she wanted me to go around and lock all the doors. It was now nighttime and I could see dark trees outside the house. There suddenly seemed to be a whole lot of doors to lock. I finally got to the front door. It was suddenly double glass sliding doors like you have in grocery stores. I locked it, but then saw a man that needed to get through. I felt embarrassed and opened it back up so he could get in to the store that our house had now become.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was looking in the mirror at myself. I saw the reflection of a young black woman looking back (about 19 or 20 years old). I noticed that I was a little overweight and felt a little upset about that. But as I looked closer I saw that my body actually wasn't that fat, but it was my face and neck. I had very round cheeks and my chin fat went down my whole neck. I remember trying to move around and stretch out my neck or get into any position where the neck fat wasn't so obvious.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream/Tasks of the Month*

I was in the jeep with Marsha. We were driving to where this guy lived so I could either pick something up or drop it off. As we were driving I suddenly realized we had gone up the Little Cut. I was surprised. I hadn't realized we were going this far. I hadn't even remembered passing Horseshoe Bend. Right after getting up the Little Cut, we turned right onto a dirt road. The road entered a little canyon, and I remember thinking how pretty this was. I was a little jealous that this man lived in such a pretty place. 

All of a sudden I was out of the jeep. I saw the jeep zip on up the road without me. I had no idea how I had slipped out. I started running after the jeep wondering when Marsha would realize I was gone. And what she would think. I ran through this narrow tunnel area that was really cool and kept on running up the road. Marsha wasn't stopping. How could she not have noticed.

Somewhere in here lucidity started creeping in. I don't remember a big "blam" moment. But I started *doing flips* as I was running. I knew I had the ability to do flips. I also knew that I wasn't getting as high in my flips as I often do. I was going so fast...no hovering.

I finally got to a point where I had full lucidity. And at that point I immediately decided I needed to do some tasks of the month. I had looked at them once at the beginning of the month. I remembered they seemed really cool and right up my alley.

I looked over and saw that I was at this park. I saw a few guys sitting on benches or standing nearby. I boldly walked right up to one guy and started talking to him. He was about 20 and looked at least part Indian (India), but he had blue eyes. I wish I remembered what I said, but his reaction was really rude. I then decided that he would be a good one to do the basic task on (Telling a DC they are not real).

So I looked right at him and said, "Whatever...but guess what....none of this is real....you're not real...this is a lucid dream."

He wasn't phased. He kept up his rude comments and said something like, "Well you can take your lucid dream and shove it right up your ----."

I said, "Okay fine then". And I stepped a few feet away from him. This would be the perfect chance to try out another task (Light myself on Fire). I held my arms out in front of me and concentrated. Within seconds I could see flames start to rise from my arms. Since I was in bright sunshine I worried that it wasn't enough to be that noticeable. So I concentrated harder and soon I could see flames all over my body. They were still a little dim, but they would be noticeable. So I then looked over to where the rude guy was sitting so I could get his reaction. He had a surprised look on his face. I then noticed that I had set him on fire as well. I looked around again and saw that his friends were also on fire.

"Take that." I said to the rude guy. I was hoping the fire would scare the crap out of him and humble him a little.

The fire wasn't hot. I couldn't feel it at all.

The friends started laughing at this whole thing. I could tell they thought I was amazing and clever for setting the fires with my mind. The rude guy, on the other hand, wasn't laughing. He was freaking out. He acted like his fire was actually hot and was trying to put it out on his head. Finally I put all the fires out and decided to do another task since I was still fully lucid.

I remembered I wanted to try the Lay an Egg Task. I knew that would be simple to do, yet had that fun unknown factor. I squatted on the ground and squeezed a little. Nothing happened so I squeezed and pushed a little harder. Suddenly I was worried that all I would manage to do would be to go poop. I didn't want that. I stood up again. I realized that I had my clothes on. I decided to reach down in my pants to see if I maybe laid and egg and hadn't realized it. 

Sure enough, I could feel something down there. I pulled it out. It was a clear plastic ball about 2 inches in diameter. On it were some wiggly eyes. There were a few loose wiggly eyes beside it. Okay, that was interesting. I set them down on the ground and reached down to see if there was anything more in my pants.

This time I pulled out a handful of those little plastic letters with the magnets that people put on the fridge (or at least used to when I was young).

I tried again. This time it was a handful of plastic blue things that I wasn't sure what they were. And there was also a dice.

I was going to do it again, but I noticed the rude guy walking by. I went up to him and put my arm around him and started walking with him. He didn't seem to notice at all. Then a guy that was supposedly a friend of mine went up to him and told him that I was interested in him and that I would like his phone number. The rude guy acted surprised and asked, "Are you sure she would go out with me." My friend said, "Of course." And the rude guy got a little excited at that point and fumbled in his pockets to find a piece of paper on which to write his phone number on.

But at that point I could feel the dream fading from me. I was a little sad, but knew it was alright since I had done three tasks and I need to write them down before I forgot.
The next thing I knew I was standing next to Marie who was sitting on a corner couch/chair. I looked at corner of it and saw what looked like cream colored *black widow*. It didn't have an hourglass, but everything about it looked like a black widow. As I got closer I could see that it was a very big spider....bigger than any black widow I had seen. Suddenly I was afraid. Marie had short shorts on and her exposed leg was just inches away. I told her we had to kill this spider--that it could be every bit as poisonous as a normal black widow. I got a book and tired to smash it against the wall, but something got in the sway and I couldn't squish it all the way. And suddenly it was two spiders and they were both huge.

And at that point I woke up with my heart beating a little fast.


Edit: A couple things I would like to add...

This was a WBTB. I laid down on my bed with my head and shoulders propped up on pillows. I never do that.

Also I remember now that when I was running, when I was staring to become lucid, there was a point where my dream faded. I was able to get back into it by imagining myself running. Soon I was back in the little canyon. At one point I reached out and rubbed my arms. At that point I knew I was entirely back in my dream. I have had experiences like that before.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was hiking the Grand Canyon rim to rim in a day. I was alone but met up with Danny R somewhere in the middle. At one point the trail got so steep it was almost vertical. I wondered if I would ever finish in a day if it were like this.

----------


## Twoshadows

I must have been somewhere near Marble Canyon (or Cliff Dwellers). I was looking in the sky and saw a big plane. I noticed it was coming in awfully close to the ground. I suddenly saw it start dropping bombs. It dropped them on the Big Cut and on Bitter Springs. I was horrified. I wondered why an enemy would bomb somewhere this remote. I saw someone next to me and started asking what was happening and why. The guy said that the whole US was under attack. That we were lucky that no bombs were dropped where we were. But he pointed down the highway. There was a large plane that had crashed about 10 miles down and it had destroyed the whole road. The plane had been full of Asian soldiers. I realized that we were stranded with both of those roads taken out. But I was knew we could get to Lee's Ferry and had access to the Colorado River. This might not be a bad place to be to hunker down while we figured out a plan.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I had decided to go and sleep on Marsha's houseboat so I would be at the marina already and wouldn't have to get up so early to go on our kayaking/houseboat trip the next morning. But I was having trouble sleeping because Marsha was snoring so loudly.

Dream 2:

I was talking to people on a staircase. I noticed a pole that was next to the staircase. I decided to slide down the pole instead of walking down the stairs. I slid down and when I got to the bottom I rolled backward into a perfect back somersault and ended up on my feet. My agility impressed me. So I did it again.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just got back our annual house boating/kayaking/camping trip on Lake Powell.  I had really wanted a lucid dream while I was out, but we played really hard and I slept very hard. We were up by 4:30 every morning, which also doesn't help in having LDs since most of my LDs occur after that time when I have a chance to sleep in a bit. I had a few dream fragments. One was about one of my friends from the trip. Two were about Tom DeLonge (apparently I can't get him out of my head). I'm pretty sure others dreams involved kayaking or hiking, but I didn't write any of them down, so they have pretty much all faded.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dreams:

Fragment: I was reading a book and getting to a part where the girl main character is about to come face to face with a bigfoot.

Dream: I was in a car in the middle of this wide road in the city. I had friends in a car behind me and they were supposed to be following me. We had been stopped for some reason. When I start back up and try to drive I have no control over the car. I try to turn but my turn is slow and wide and I am frantically trying to turn the wheel. Luckily there are few other vehicles on the road. When I turn to see if the other car is behind me I see that it is not. They had pulled over. I get out of my car to see what is going on. One of the people in their car (Mary) had to go to the bathroom so they pulled over again. I watched as Mary walked over to some bushed by the side of this building to go pee (I have been camping too long...haha). But before she could go the ground caves in and she falls 10-15 feet. I could see that the dirt she had been standing on was actually on top of a bunch of branches that were not packed solid. Her weight had made the below branches collapse. I ran to her to help. I could see that she was crying and possibly hurt, but still able to move. I tried to get to her, but the ground was very unstable. I knew I would fall in as well if I got too close. I ran back to the car and grabbed a rope. As I got back I saw that some people from the building also had some rope  they were lowering for her. I still wanted to help so I lowered my rope too. But in my stress I ended up throwing all the rope in so I had no way to pull her up. I was really frustrated.

Then my alarm went off.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream: 

This was almost a continuation of the recent dream I had where I was in Marble Canyon and the US was being attacked.

In this dream all the men were leaving to go off to fight. I was in charge of taking all the young people in our area to the mountains to hide out and try to survive in the wild. I don't remember a lot of details, but I do know I was feeling overwhelmed by the responsibility given me. I was so worried the men would all die and not come back and I would have to forever try to keep all these kids alive.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got* lucid* and got *three tasks* done.

I got up at 5:00 to exercise, but then changed my mind and decided to have a lucid dream. So I laid back down in bed with my head slightly propped up on pillows and willed myself into a dream. It wasn't really a WILD since I don't remember the transition. But I do know that as soon as the dream started I was already lucid.

I was in an apartment with Jeff. I decided to get started on the tasks right away. I walked up to him and started to speak gibberish. He squinted a little as if trying to figure out what I was doing. I stopped for a second, but he still didn't really react, so I stared right back up with the gibberish. Finally he pulled me to him and started kissing me. 

Nice....speaking gibberish gets me a kiss.  :smiley: 

After the kiss I ran to the bathroom to find a mirror. As I got close to the bathroom I could see in, and I already saw an image of myself in a mirror. I knew I shouldn't have been able to see myself yet since the angle was all wrong. So I went all the way in the bathroom and faced the mirror. As I entered I could see what looked like my true reflection follow me in. The other image was still three doing its own thing. I moved around, and the new reflection did what I did. In both reflections my face was somewhat in the shadows, I was wearing a light orange t-shirt, and my skin was very tan. Often my reflection in dreams is very distorted. But this one was pretty normal (except for the addition of the second reflection).

At that point I was satisfied that I had done enough to complete that task. So I decided to move on to the next task which was to get naked in front of people. I went to the window. I saw that I was at least 10 stories high. Without hesitating I flew out. Below me I could see people in a large open courtyard area. I flew down and landed next to some older ladies that were sitting on a bench. I briefly told them that I was going to complete a lucid task to get naked and get a reaction from people. I then took off my shirt. One of the ladies had an amused look on her face and said, "Well that should make people smile."

I then tried to take off my shorts. I got them down over my hips and down my legs, but had trouble getting my feet out of them. I struggled for a minute, then realized that I didn't need to worry anymore about it. I moved on to find more people to get a reaction from (and the shorts were just gone). I saw some men working to move some furniture out of a truck. They glanced up at me and sure enough, they smiled, and then went right back to work. I went up to several more people who were walking by and each of them smiled and then went about their business.

*Hmmm....speaking gibberish get me kissed. Getting naked gets me a glance and a smile*.

I got tired of doing that so I flew back up into the air. I flew up the side of the building that supposedly my apartment was in. The outside was brick with Boston Ivy growing on it. It was very pretty. I got up to about the 9th floor and I suddenly was slowing down. I knew I wouldn't be able to fly any higher. Before I started floating back down to the ground, I saw that the building at the point had metal bars that I could grab ahold of. I knew that my mind had put  these here so I could continue to go higher. I started climbing up these bars like a ladder using only my arms. I climbed to where my window was and then jumped out and started flying again. The flying felt really good. I paid a lot of attention to the way the wind felt on my face and the sound of it rushing by my ears. After a minute or so of this I started to get dizzy. I knew the dream was fading, and I figured it was okay since I had accomplished so much.

----------


## Twoshadows

I bought a house overlooking the ocean. It had a large sloping front yard. I knew it rained a lot here and I was excited to plant a garden that I wouldn't have to build a sprinkler system for.

My bedroom was also very large with huge windows. Along side of my bed were planter boxes already overflowing with beautiful flowers. I was so excited to live in this house that had so many plants and opportunities for huge gardens.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 1:

I was driving on these crazy roads. There were right out of a Dr. Suess book...up in the air going at very steep angles up and down and twisting. I was getting really nervous driving.

Dream 2:  

I was in a crowded place and suddenly saw Yuri. I wondered if he would recognize me. I walked up to him and said hi. I could tell he had no idea who I was. I told him my name. He still looked at me blankly. Finally I told him how he knew me and I could see a faint light bulb going on. Next thing I know we are in bed together. I knew he wanted to get intimate. I remember telling him that there were two reasons we couldn't have sex.

Dream 3:

I was in what was supposed to be my backyard. There were little ponds all over. I could also see fish that had jumped out of the ponds. I ran to one particularly fat fish. It was about 18 inches long and looked like a carp, but was really round. I quickly scooted it back into a pond.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was at a park where some sort of event was going on. I remember watching this huge mechanical cheetah move around.

Then it started. That pain I occasionally get when dreaming. It is centered in the back of my head/top of my neck. I started to panic. I ran up to a man that looked like an official at the event. I told him about my pain. He reached around and started rubbing his finger on the back side of my head where the pain was. This was a huge mistake. every time he ran his finger over the spot, my body tensed and stiffened with pain. The pain was so bad I couldn't speak to tell him to stop. Finally I whispered out the word, "Stop." 

As soon as I did this I slowly started to awaken. The pain lingered. I reached up with my hand (but now realize it was still my dream hand) and touched the spot. There was a soft lump, like a vein or nerve was pushing out from my head. I tried to wake up faster. I knew from past experience that the pain went away when I was fully awake.

It seemed to take forever, but finally the pain was gone and I was lying in bed so thankful to finally be pain free.

I have always wondered about this phenomenon. It happens regularly, but not too often (maybe once a year). The pain is always the same intense pain in the same place. But it always goes away when I awake.

----------


## Darkmatters

It sounds like something I've experienced several times, which in my case turned out I was laying in such a way, with a too-thin pillow, that my neck was kinked really hard and it seemed to be cutting off bloodflow into my brain or possibly pinching some nerves in my neck. I'd feel really bad when I woke, like my whole brain was low on blood or oxygen or something, and like it was doing actual brain damage, but when I'd move my head and get my neck more straightened out then I'd feel something change and the weird sensations would start to slowly go away.

I replaced my worn out old pillow with a much firmer thicker one and haven't had an issue with it since.

Oh, and it also only happened when I was laying on my side.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Darkmatters for sharing your experience. It sounds like it is a similar pain. But mine seems to only occur when I am sleep. As soon as I wake up, even without moving, the pain goes away. It's like it is completely mental. Unfortunately it hurts like hell....in a very real way. The memory of it has lingered throughout the day to the point that I am almost afraid of touching the back of my neck for fear I will feel that soft painful spot and make it hurt all over again.

----------


## Twoshadows

Tasks of the Month.

The dream starts and ends fuzzy, but I do remember the lucid part in the middle.

I was at my grandparents' home (This home shows up more than any other home in my dreams. I also dream about my childhood house. But I never ever dream about my current home).

I saw a group of girls standing on the neighbors' driveway. I went up to them. One of them recognized me. And smiled and called me to come join them. At the same time I recognized her as my childhood friend Jenny. I don't remember what happened next, but I was suddenly floating for them. I had wanted to show off my ability.

I think lucidity hit me at this point. But I don't remember how I got in the building that I found myself in next when I decided to do the Tasks.

My first thought was that I needed to find a volcano, but seeing that I was in a building, I decided I needed to do one that didn't require a huge change of scenery. I had to think for a moment. I had only read over the tasks once at the beginning of the month and I hadn't thought about them like I normally do at the time I do a WBTB. Then two popped into my head. I needed to hug someone then punch President Obama.

The building I was in was very large and ornate. There were official people walking around me. I looked to see if I could see Obama, but he was no where to be seen. But I had an idea. I would hug the next guy I saw and after I hugged them they would be transformed into the president.


So I did just that. I ran to a random guy and pulled him to me and hugged him. The guy just stood and let me. When I stepped back, sure enough, there was Pres Obama with a completely blank look on his face. Obviously the hug didn't do anything for him. I wondered if a punch in the face would. I have never punched anyone in the face in real life before, but I figured it couldn't be too hard since this was a dream. So I pulled back my fist a bit and swung it right into his face. I was glad that the impact didn't hurt my fist. I was also a little glad that Obama still had that blank look on his face. But then I heard all the security guys coming. I took off flying. The building as a maze. I couldn't find a way out, and everywhere I turned I saw guys with guns.


I was getting nervous. But I knew I was dreaming, so I should have control. An idea came to me. I would just make myself grow and break out of the building. So I did. I got bigger and as I did I pushed through the walls and made a big mess of the building. I finally stepped out and onto the street. I looked back and was a little horrified to see the beautiful building completely destroyed in one corner.


This is where I must have lost lucidty. Because I remember flying around and meeting with this guy that was supposed to be my dad and we were trying to get away from an alien invasion.


Fragments I remember: Reading a letter he had written that had to do with space ships that could help us escape.

Flying up to a building that had a balcony with a pond on it and me landing by the pond and looking in.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was with a group of people in a study room in the library at a college. I was feeling really tense and anxious since I had recently found out that I had the power to move things with my mind. I wanted to show my friends what I could do. I tried to explain, but no one was getting it. I finally had them all go to the other side of a table. 

I put up several objects and told them that when I was done I wanted them to try to move the objects toward me with their minds. At the same time I would try to push the object toward them with _my_ mind. 

But as I was setting up the objects I could tell that no one was really paying attention to anything I was doing. I was suddenly kind of angry. Without saying anything to them I just quickly concentrated on the objects sending them flying over the edge of the table. Instead of waiting for a reaction, I took off running out of the library and down one of the paths on campus.

The next thing that I remember I was sitting in a room with a guy that was a psychologist. He was actually Oneironaught (GH) from DV. I wanted to tell him that I was able to move things with my mind and wanted to know what that meant and what I should do about it. But as I looked at him he was busy writing something down in a notebook. I wanted his attention, but he wouldn't look at me.

I was suddenly angry again. I looked over and saw a box of multigrain Cheerios sitting by a chalkboard. I concentrated and suddenly the Cheerios flew out of the box. As they flew out of the box I arranged them on the chalkboard. I started off forming the word "HI". But since I didn't want GH to mistake who was responsible for the Cheerios I then added "From Christine". I watched GH for a reaction. As soon as the Cheerios started flying he stopped writing. He then slowly turned his head and looked at the chalkboard and then slowly back to me. I looked at him like "See...this is what I am talking about."

I don't remember what happened next, but I do remember thinking about this power and what this would mean for me. Most of me was really excited to be able to do this. I wanted to experiment. To learn the extent of my powers. I was a little worried that I might use my powers by mistake and accidentally hurt someone. I wanted to make sure I was totally under control.

This is all I remember of the dream. I do remember waking up directly from this dream and feeling a huge disappointment that I really didn't have the power to move things with my mind.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Brief Lucid Dream:*

I was doing a WBTB so lucidity was on my mind. I was waiting in what I think was a room or hallway. I had this thought that I might be dreaming because I thought I could do that thing I always do in LDs where I fall backwards and right before I hit the floor I bounce right back up (I need to come up with a name for that so I don't have to describe it every time.) But then I doubted it thinking that I had already tried but couldn't. Finally I gave it a try and found that indeed I was dreaming. Then I think I tried to do something with my lucid powers, but all I remember is feeling somewhat disappointed.

And then it was all over.

How lame.

----------


## Twoshadows

Fragment:

I ran to get my camera to take pictures of some beautiful butterflies in my garage. After I got my camera I was walking with Cathy J down some stone stairs when I dropped my camera. I was glad that my camera was shock proof. But when I went to pick up my camera I saw that it was in multiple pieces and that there would be no way to fix it. I was so upset I wanted to cry.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had several short Lucid dreams in the last few weeks that I haven't written down because they were fairly uneventful. But I should have so I could at least record my lucidity.

This is what I remember from my most recent LD.

I was driving down these streets that were next to a marsh or swamp. The roads were raised on piers. I was getting lost and the roads were like a maze. I kept having to turn around and keep trying to find my way to where I was supposed to be going.

Next thing I know I am on foot. The roads go inside buildings and I am now trying to make my way through rooms. I suddenly just want to get out of there. I can't even remember what I am looking for. Each room leads to another room with no apparent exit.

Finally the whole situation seems to ridiculous and I wonder if I could be dreaming this whole mess up. In fact, I am now completely sure this is just a dream. I turn and see a window with blinds next to me. I jump in the air and fly to the window. I know that since this is just a dream that I am go through the window. I fly through the slits of the blinds (like I had shrunk or the window had grown). I am now outside high in the air next to a tall red cliff. I am so thrilled to be out here....flying...in the exact scenery I would have chosen if I had made a conscious decision...

I fly toward the cliff and as soon as I am near I let myself fall. I completely take in the feeling of flight and free fall. The wind on my face....the feeling in my stomach of falling....
But before I could enjoy anything else the dream fades.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just spent the last two day hiking at the Grand Canyon. The only dream I remember while sleeping at Phantom Ranch at the bottom of the Grand Canyon was a brief fragment involving a cat. That's it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome. Hope you had fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes from recent dreams:

Theresa and the temple

Black widow in tumbleweed ice cream

Pink rattlesnake in house

Seeing Christ

Jeff and I committing suicide at Grand Canyon by Tumbleweed Creek Trail

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very long lucid dream. It was one of those dreams when you wake up you're not sure you can remember everything you did. But I'll try.

First memory. I was in a basement family room. I remembered I wanted to do the lucid task where you were to walk on the walls and ceiling. I tired to walk up the wall. I was surprised that I was having trouble. I had pictured doing it and it seemed like such a simple task. Finally I just used the heels on my shoes and dug them into cracks and walked up the wall that way. 

Later my dad was in the room. I wanted to show him that I could hover on the ceiling. I floated up and landed on the ceiling and called to him so I could show him.

Later I was on what looked like my back deck, only it was higher and the surrounding area looked like California. I knew I could fly, but I was reluctant since the ground seemed so far below. But I bravely jumped into the abyss and luckily started to hover...then fly. I flew down to a group of people where I saw Jeanene L. I said Hi as I flew by.

At one point I came to a trailer park. A guy was coming out of a trailer. His mom was yelling at him. The guy was in his 20s and looked like Prince Harry. I flew to him and asked if he wanted to get away and fly with me. He reached out his arm and I took his hand and he immediately arose and started to fly with me. I knew he was happy to be with me.

I seem to remember waking at this point. I forced myself back into the dream and I ended up on my deck again. I did the same thing. Again I found a guy to fly with. This guy was about 20 and had medium length brown hair. I don't remember much about this part.

If I remember correctly I had another FA that sent me back to my deck. I flew off once again. I remember reaching out and running my hand through the leaves of a mulberry tree as I flew.

I have a brief memory of my aunt.

I then saw a group of people. I decided I needed to find a guy to kiss. It took a while to finally find a guy that looked right. This guy was about 20 and had dark brown curls and a nice face with full-ish lips. I started to kiss him and he kissed me back. It was a nice slow kiss. I think I also flew with him.

----------


## Twoshadows

Funny how something so simple can be so terrifyingly creepy.

Dream:

I arrived at my mom's house. As I walked to the front porch I could see some odd looking footprints in the dirt. I looked at them closer. They were humanoid and slightly smaller than my feet. I could see the toes clearly. The second two toes were longer than the big toe and had what looked like claws or long toenails that made an impression in the dirt above the toe. I thought they were so strange that I took a picture of them with my phone.

At about that same time I got an email from my science teacher (Christopher) who sent me a very similar picture. He said that prints like these were thought to belong to a mysterious, paranormal animal somewhat like a bigfoot. Hearing that made me nervous and I rushed into the house. I told my mom about the footprints and took her outside to look at them. We were both unnerved that they were so close to the house and right by the front door.

That night I could hardly sleep because I was so afraid of that creature that could be right outside the house. I was thankful that the doors were locked.

The next day I told my friend Ruth about the prints. I showed her the pictures and what was left of the real prints (by that time they had gotten stepped on and were partially destroyed).

Then it was evening again (I had been distracted by some horses that had gotten loose and were running up and down the street, but they were now gone.) My mom's house was now my childhood house and not her current house. I looked out the door. I could see that there was a forest up the street where there were normally houses. I saw an elk and a smaller deer.

Suddenly I was terribly afraid. I knew that creature could be right behind any tree. I saw my mom out in the yard. I didn't want her to be there. Something could happen to her. I started yelling for her to come in. She didn't seem to her. I felt even more terrified. I yelled again....and again.

Suddenly I woke up and it took a few minutes to settle down. I wondered how I would be feeling if I had woken up and had been camping outside. I knew I would be really freaked out.

----------


## Twoshadows

Notes:

At Calico with Daniel and Carl. Riding Mules. Camera broken.

Playing on football team. Star player. Haha.

Driving thru streets. Tornados forming all around us. Taking video clips on camera.

At expo with Kelly, Becky, Mom, Celia.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream notes:

Vivian falling...lucidity
ask Japanese guy about my future
flips 
walk on walls, lay on ceiling, see dad
Flying over snow, cold on hands and face
flying with Jeff

----------


## Twoshadows

More notes:

Forgotten LD

Angels and Airwaves, Tom DeLonge, hotel, facebook, camera, question, alarm

----------


## Twoshadows

I wish I remembered more details, but I had a dream with Oneironaut Zero last night. He invited me over to meet him and his extended family. Apparently they all lived together in this very large house. Everyone was rushing about and were very busy. I briefly talked to O before he had to go do something. I remember setting my pillow down in a bedroom and waiting to have a chance to talk with O, but I woke up before I got to.

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed I was with a bunch of people in Barstow CA. Some other things had happened in the dream which I no longer remember. But at some point we looked up in the sky. The evening sky was almost dark, but there was still a little light left after the sun set. The clouds parted and we saw a *huge aircraft*. At first I was sure it was a UFO--something from an alien world. But a guy next to me said that it belonged to our military that he had heard rumor that they were working on these, but didn't know that they were completed. It flat with a couple of brighter red lights, with some dimmer yellow ones around the edges. It looked like a flying aircraft carrier. We stood there for a moment and watched it. Then all of a sudden it started shooting down missiles. Everyone screamed and scattered.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I wish I remembered more details, but I had a dream with Oneironaut Zero last night. He invited me over to meet him and his extended family. Apparently they all lived together in this very large house. Everyone was rushing about and were very busy. I briefly talked to O before he had to go do something. I remember setting my pillow down in a bedroom and waiting to have a chance to talk with O, but I woke up before I got to.



Aww. Wish we would have gotten to hang out, but it was nice to know that I made an appearance!  ::content:: 
Miss ya, TS! Hope all is well!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Aww. Wish we would have gotten to hang out, but it was nice to know that I made an appearance! 
> Miss ya, TS! Hope all is well!



Thanks, O. Things are good. How you are doing great as well. I'm sure I'll have more dreams with you. You're my DV friend that shows up more than any other. I seem to always be able to count on you for that.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had a whole bunch of baby related dreams in the last few weeks. I'll share a brief summary of the few that I remember.

1. I was taking care of a baby girl who was a few months old. I was stressed when I couldn't remember when I last fed her. To make it worse I wasn't even sure what to feed her.

2. I was helping take care of a friend's baby boy. He was tiny (only about 6 inches long) and could fit in my hand.

3. I was seriously considering adopting 3 little Navajo boys who were about 3-4 years old. Each would be coming from a different place, but the timing was such they would all be arriving together. I really wanted to do this, although the thought crossed my mind that I wouldn't be able to kayak as much.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have had a whole bunch of baby related dreams in the last few weeks. I'll share a brief summary of the few that I remember.
> 
> 1. I was taking care of a baby girl who was a few months old. I was stressed when I couldn't remember when I last fed her. To make it worse I wasn't even sure what to feed her.
> 
> 2. I was helping take care of a friend's baby boy. He was tiny (only about 6 inches long) and could fit in my hand.
> 
> 3. I was seriously considering adopting 3 little Navajo boys who were about 3-4 years old. Each would be coming from a different place, but the timing was such they would all be arriving together. I really wanted to do this, although the thought crossed my mind that I wouldn't be able to kayak as much.



Funny how we can hold six inch babies in our hand, and not become lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just realized how long it has been since I have written down any dreams. What a shame since I have had some decent ones in the last few months. My lucids have been few. But I have had enough to know that I'm still a "lucid Dreamer". If I put more thought into it I could increase my numbers significantly.

My last LD was a few weeks ago while I was on my backpacking trip in Coyote Gulch. I always like to have LDs when I am in cool places. It makes the experience more memorable.

So I will share it now.

Lucid Dream:

The start is fuzzy. I do remember something occurring that made me question reality and I started to fly. I was pretty happy because it had been a while since I had had an LD. I remember just trying to get the most of my flying by trying to feel the wind and movement. I remember the dream starting to fade so I rubbed my arms with my hands and then hugged and rubbed my body with my arms.

I remember seeing this guy and wanting to make out with him. I remember sitting on a couch with him. I know he knew I wanted to make out, but he was looking back and forth between me and his girlfriend that was sitting next to him on the other side like he was trying to decide what to do. I told him, "If it makes you feel better, I'm not real." And then I added, "For that matter _she_ isn't real either." But as is typical of most of my dreams, I thought _he_ was real. I told him when he woke up and his "girlfriend" and I were gone, he would be glad he made out with me in this dream.

I don't remember much about what happened after that. I think we ended up kissing a little. But nothing too memorable.

Then I was flying again. I seemed to be inside this large old building, like a cathedral. I was near the top. I saw this pane of glass. As I got closer I was that this window had two panes. I suddenly had the desire to attempt to fly through them. In every LD I try to do something that I either haven't done before or something that is a little difficult for me. This way I feel like I am growing in my lucid dreaming skills. I have had trouble in the past flying through solid objects.

So I flew at the window and started pushing myself through. I went slowly and there was some resistance, but I was going through--which made me feel successful and happy.

Unfortunately that is that last thing I remember doing. At some point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I will catch up with a couple of dreams that I have had recently that have stood out to me. 

I notice that I have certain people that I dream about regularly. Two of the people that I dream about are Tom DeLonge and Jillian Michaels. It seems like once I dream about certain people it's like they have permission to keep showing up again and again. Seems to be a pattern.

Jillian:



I was in some sort of a game show. The questions were all about athletes. I was starting to panic since I felt I knew nothing about the types of questions they were asking. My turn was going to come up soon. Suddenly Jillian came to me and told me she was give me a hint. She handed me a little jacket of hers. All over the front of the jacket were pieces of jewelry pinned on it. She told me that my question would be what was her favorite piece of jewelry on that jacket. Then she walked away. I was grateful for the help, but as I looked at the jacket I realized that I was in just as bad of a predicament as I was before her "help". How was I supposed to know what her favorite was?

But then I looked closer. I saw a tiny carved wooden dolphin. I suddenly recognized it as something that I had carved and had given her. I suddenly was so grateful. Not only did I know the answer, but I felt so flattered that my dolphin was so special to her.

Tom:



I don't remember a lot of details except that Tom was hanging out at my house. He was going to go with me to visit my grandma in the rest home. I thought that was so cool of him to do. He also told me he had a bunch of clothes that he was giving me.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remembered another lucid dream. It was actually the same night in Coyote Gulch, so I probably could have included it with the other LD from that night. But since I haven't posted here for a long time I think I will make this a whole new post so I can feel more active on DV.  :smiley: 

LD:

Something (now forgotten) triggered lucidity. I flew around and then landed next to some people who had a plate piled up with cookies and cakes. I decided that this was my chance to be a total pig and eat it all. At first I felt slightly self conscious about the people next to me whose food I was now eating. But I reminded myself that they were not real--just as this food was not real, which was the reason for me eating it. I picked up huge cookies and pieces of cake and stuffed the whole thing into my mouth cramming in as much as I could. It was all fairly soft. As is typical the food's flavor was less strong than in real life, but I could still taste the sweetness, but it just helped encourage me to stuff even more in, in hopes of tasting it more. I also remember eating chocolate covered pretzels as well.I know I sound like a huge pig. And I know I do this fairly often in my LDs. But I guess, it is so much better to do this in the privacy of a dream than in real life.

Unfortunately the chocolate covered pretzels made me crave real ones and after we climbed out of the canyon and entered civilization again I bought a package of them. I had earned them, after all, by hiking with a 45 pounds pack for 6 days.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was hiking with Susan E and Marsha in Coyote Gulch. We see a side canyon and decide to explore it. We had been looking for old Indian Ruins. As we start up the canyon we suddenly see that there are signs of Native Americans. But instead of old ruins we find that we have stumbled upon living Anasazi Indians. I was uncertain whether we have transported back in time or if we had found a civilization that has been undiscovered by modern people until this very moment.

I pause. I don't want to disturb anyone. To continue on we would be walking right through the middle of their village. But Susan keeps walking past some of the dwellings and to an alcove in the side of the canyon. I cautiously follow and so does Marsha. Suddenly Susan starts singing. It is a haunting Native American type song. It is one of the most beautiful things I have ever heard.. Marsha then pulls out her Native American wooden flute and starts to play along. I then kneel and use my legs for a drum. The Anasazi people seem just as enthralled as I am with the beauty of the music.

The brief thought goes through my mind that I wish I were recording this.

----------


## Twoshadows

I became lucid at some point in my dream and I started flying. I looked down and saw many small deep lakes in a very rock terrain. I flew down to one of the lakes and dunked myself in the water, then immediately flew back out. I flew to the next lake doing the same. After four or five lakes, I landed on the grass beside one of the lakes. I decided to practice a skill. The first thing that came to mind was to walk on my hands. SO I stood with my hands above my head and bent down into a handstand. On the first try I over did it and ended up rolling onto my back. I chided myself a little telling myself that I was in a dream now and that gravity didn't exist. So the next time I made a perfect hand stand. I then started walking all around the lake. I was surprised how fast I could walk on my hands...and how nice it was to not get tired.

----------


## Twoshadows

I need to start doing better again at recording my dreams. I have now had so many dreams that are lost forever.  :Sad: 

Last Night's Dream:

I had some potted plants that I had sitting in a casserole type pan with water in it. I decided to move the plants. I was about to dump out the rest of the water from the pan when I noticed a baby fish in the water. I looked closer and saw another fish. I suddenly realized that the pan was full of tiny fish. I decided to pick up the pan to take it to my pond and let the fish out. As I picked up the pan I had trouble holding it steady and ended up dumping a bunch of the water out. I saw little fish all over my rug. I very carefully tried to pick up each tiny fish. When I thought I had them all, I tired to move the pan again. And again I splashed out a whole bunch of water and fish. I had a styrofoam cup. I tried decided to put some of the water and fish in that cup, so the pan wouldn't be as full. I kept picking up fish off the floor, soon my cup was full of dozens of little fish of all different kinds.

----------


## Twoshadows

This dream is from a couple of weeks ago. I have been writing down dreams on paper, but not getting them online.




Last night's dream is a good example of how my brain attempted to hand lucidity to me on a golden platter, yet I ignored it every time. I completely missed each and every dream sign.

So here is the dream. 

I was sitting in a Japanese restaurant. I suddenly look up and see Tom DeLonge walk in with a couple of other guys. They go to the front and sit at the bar. This alone is a dream sign, since I have met Tom many times in dreams but not in real life. But instead of questioning my reality my mind starts thinking of ways I can go talk to Tom without coming across like an overly enthusiastic fan. I can't come up with anything. But I do notice the restroom was just beyond where he is sitting. So I get up and head to the bathroom hoping that something will happen. But I pass Tom, and there is no eye contact, and I didn't want to just tap him on his shoulder. 

Once in the restroom I look in the mirror. To my horror, I see that I hadn't freshened up since my workout. My hair is still sweaty and I have no make up. Furthermore, there is some weird white powder all over my face and hair. This was a double dream sign. I often have strange reflections in dream mirrors. And I also often find myself looking terrible in dreams right when I want to meet someone on whom I want to make a good impression. But again, I miss it completely and just think about how thankful I was that I didn't get Tom's attention. I take a few minutes trying to look better, then go out and again pass Tom uneventfully. 

Before anything else can happen, Tom and his friends leave. I also head out the back door and try to think of a way to meet them outside. I see a truck slowly passing with him in it. Since this is my last chance I decide to be bold and step out to the truck. It stops, and I look inside. The driver is a guy. Tom is seated next to him, and there are two girls on the other side of Tom. I said something like "So sorry to bother you guys, but I just wanted to say hi and shake hands with Tom. And I reach my hand in the truck. Tom is looking down and is motionless. But one of the girls grabs my hand and start to lick it. She says, "Mmmm...it's salty," Instead of thinking that this was too strange for reality, I just think, "Well, yeah, I was just working out. I guess it's sweaty." Then the other girl grabs my hand and licks it too. All the while Tom is sitting there seemingly passed out. And finally the dreams ends. And I missed all the chances I had to become lucid with Tom right there in front of me.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

The other day I had a couple mini lucid dreams. I should probably call them "Micro Lucids" because they were super short, but in them I was able to accomplish one short task each.

These micro LDs occurred while I was trying to take a power nap. As I drifted off I found myself standing with a piece of paper in front of me that had writing on it.

So I picked up the paper and took a look. It said....*drumroll* ........*"Replanting the file eon"*

And I immediately woke up. What the heck does that mean? I wrote it down and decided to finish my power nap. Strangely, the same exact thing happened again. I'm standing there with another piece of paper. I hoped this message would be more meaningful. I looked closely and read the words, *"Zero the charm"* And I immediately woke up again and wrote the words down.

So I have to wonder why my brain came up with those weird random phrases. Hmmmm....

----------


## Twoshadows

I found a paper by my bed. On it was a list of dreams that I had about a month ago. I had written down brief notes. Now if I had gotten them written up in my DJ here on the day that I had the dream I'm sure I would have remembered them. As I read through my notes I was a bit sad when I realized htat I really didn't remember much. A few sort of rang a bell and I remembered a slight image from that dream, but with no detail. Other dreams on the list could have been dreamed by a stranger-- they were that forgotten. This is a huge reminder to me why journaling is important. Immediate journaling. Dream memories fade way too fast.

But for fun I will list the notes here anyway.

*Dreams:*

*1. Rappelling in hotel

2. Grandma's house/bathrooms/Christmas present/shirt from Elden/bows

3. Weird bathroom/naked/kids in backyard/medication

4. Looking for food with friend Marie/shop/clay bowl in class

5. Talking with ladies/Jan Y/bed/quilt

6. Lady/joke/dress-up

7. Ghost/cave

8. Cathy/letter

9. Camping in gravel parking lot with Angela/worried

10. Living room with Robert's kids

11. Huge Fish tank in living room/lots of plants and baby fish

12. Taking care of Mexican baby Malinda

13. Baby Daniel talking

14. Having a baby on the Rez/Paul B*



Ooo....I really wish I remembered the ghost/cave dream. I wonder if it will come to me if I really think about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had one of those "Stupidest Ways You've Missed Lucidity" dreams. I always wake up frustrated after I have a dream where I am discussing lucid dreaming with someone and don't catch that I am dreaming.

*Dream:*

I am in my grandparents house with my mom and sister. I also see Marie walk by with her new Japanese friend. They are all dressed up. I am on what I think is the treadmill, but it seems to have a computer on it and I am reading from a lucid dreaming website. (I don't remember anything about it being Dreamviews specifically). I remember reading a post where someone is suggesting using a "mana bar" to help them with dream powers. I think about my World of Warcraft character, and how she uses a mana bar for her spells to work, and I think, "What a stupid idea!" In fact, I decide to rant to my mom and sister about just how stupid I think that idea is. I remember saying something like, "What...like I am supposed to make this mana bar over my head while I fly and stuff. And what happens if I run out of mana? Do I crash to the ground? That's just so dumb. I don't need mana to have my powers. I'll never run out. I just need to believe." And I think I went on a bit longer to my poor dream mom and sister.

Then I remember sitting down at the kitchen table and asking my sister to pout me a bowl of cereal. She poured cereal into my bowl and what came out of the box was just marshmallows and chocolate chips. I said, "Whoa, I can't eat this." And she started scooping it back into the box. I said, "Wait, you can leave a few chocolate chips."

And then my sister tells me about all these coupons she got from a cereal company by commenting on their website.

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed that Tanya and I were in this store. There were these bins--like if you were going to get ice cream for cones. But instead they were filled with these different protein powders. You could choose a flavor and the person behind the counter would take it and either blend it into a protein shake or form it into a bar and microwave it. Tanya chose a flavor called "Coconut Berry" and got hers in bar form. I hadn't decided which one I would get.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm not sure now to describe this dream. It was very long and complex, but when I think about writing it down, I can't think of how to explain, so it may be pretty short.

*Dream:*

I was in a sort of "time loop". It was like for years I had been doing the same thing. I had been going to the school and being with my sister who is a teacher and with Mrs L. I had a tradition of doing a storytelling presentation. Every time it was the same, because every time in the "time loop" the day started exactly the same. But then suddenly I was there and about to do my presentation and realized that something had happened, and everything was different. I remember going into Mrs. L's office and we were both feeling nervous about what was happening.

----

Wow, that was a terrible way to describe what felt like an epic dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had two recent dreams that were almost lucid. Or maybe semi lucid. They were early on in the night so my memory about them is not as vivid. I remember acting like I was lucid but there was no 'Aha...I'm dreaming!" moment. Maybe I will write them up as lucid, but with the explanation here that I'm not entirely sure. I do know that I wasn't lucid enough to decide to do whatever I wanted. I pretty much went along with the existing dream.

*Dream 1:*

I was out in the snow with Jeff. I somehow knew that things weren't real (not sure if I knew I was dreaming or I had control over things). But I suddenly knew that the coldness of the snow wouldn't affect me. I took off my clothes and rolled around in the snow and made snow angels and enjoyed the feeling of the non-cold snow on my skin. 

*Dream 2:*

I don't remember the beginning. At some point I knew I had control and could fly (again, not sure if I was completely lucid or not). I was with this guy. I don't remember who he was but we were supposed to be doing something together and he was not happy with me running off. I ran to this tall wall and started climbing it. It was several stories high. When I got to the top I stood there and just let myself fall backwards. When I hit the ground I got up and proceeded to climb the wall again and do the same thing. It seemed that the guy and other people were watching me in disbelief. I found that exciting and wanted to keep doing it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had my longest lucid dream in months. I had it during a little power nap. It was slightly unstable, and I knew my time was limited. But I made it last a lot longer than I thought I would be able to.

*Dream:*

This actually took place in my current house. That never happens. I think this is the first nonWILD that I started at my house. I was standing in my hallway. There were two little girls in the bathroom. The door was open and I saw them come out. I noticed that one of the little girls was Maggie Robb. At first it made total sense that she and her friend were there. But then I told her that I had recently seen one of her pictures on the internet, and what a cute picture it was. But then I started questioning why Mags was in my house. As I looked closer at her I could see that her skin was much darker than in real life and her hair was dark and wavy. At that moment I knew I was dreaming. I was excited. I ran to the computer room. But I could tell the dream was unstable and felt myself wake up.

I found myself sitting at the computer feeling sad that my dream hadn't lasted. I got on and started to look up something. But I had a lot of trouble getting the computer to work. And I also had this funny dizzy feeling like I was sideways even thought I was sitting up.

I suddenly had another suspicion that I may still be dreaming--that I had just had a false awakening. I ran out the back door. I  was on a back deck that didn't really look like the real thing (but I didn't notice that). I jumped up on the railing. I had this thought that I should be careful, in case I was really awake. But I could tell I was lighter, so I just jumped right off the edge and started flying across the backyard. The first thing that came to mind was to either find Tom DeLonge or to find a radio so I could listen to Angels and Airwaves on. Both were on my to-do list. But I could tell I wasn't fully stable and that my time was limited. I didn't think I had the energy to summon anyone. I decided to look for a radio, but after a few moments of looking decided to abandon that quest as well. I decided to fly up higher. I could see low fog around the city with the early morning sum trying to shine through in places. I flew up and over the neightborhood. 

I finally found a backyard that was full of people. I flew lower and decided I would find someone to interact with. This part is somewhat fuzzy. But I seem to remember finding someone and wanting to fly with them and had trouble keeping them up. I think they complained, because I remember explaining that this was the way I always carried people with me when I would fly. If holding their hand wasn't enough, I would get behind them and hold them under their arms.

The next thing I remember is looking for someone to kiss, but no one looked like the right person. I ended up going inside someone's house and seeing stuff for making pizza on the counter. I remember grabbing a handful of shredded cheese and pepperoni and stuffing them in my mouth.

And at that point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm behind again. I do have a couple pages of notes by my bed that I need to get printed up. But today I will start with last night's dreams.

*Dream 1:*

I don't remember how this started. I know that the point where I start remembering was well into the dream.

I looked out the back door into a backyard. There were several dogs out there, but one was meaner looking. And, of course, that was the one that charged me. I was able to knock it to the floor and step on its neck and hold it still so it couldn't attack me. At some point the dog turned into my friend Robert. I told him not to change into the dog again and attack me because I would step on his neck again.


*Dream 2:*

I was standing outside and heard somthing in the sky. I looked up and saw a flying white truck. It was only a few hundred feet up. I could tell that the engine was having trouble. I could see the guy inside trying to fix the problem. Then to my horror, I saw the truck burst into a small explosion start to crash land. It was close to so many houses. But the driver was still alive and able to crash into the street missing the houses. It skidded up into the driveway of the house on the corner. At that moment dozens of people came running out of their houses to see if they could help the driver.

I looked over and saw Jeff, I said, "Hurry--you're an EMT!" I then realized that it wasn't the Jeff I thought. This was a different Jeff. This one had darker skin and I knew he was a medical doctor. I corrected myself and said something like "You can help him. You're a doctor!"

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well I was awake in the night and decided to try to WILD. I laid there and counted and told myself I would lucid dream. I got to the point where you start getting the little snippets of dream voices. I had been thinking about Tom DeLonge's interview before I started the WILD, so at some point at the latter end of my counting when I am feeling like I am transitioning I start hearing Tom's voice. I can't understand what he is saying. He was just chattering along as if to someone in the next room. I have the brief thought that his voice was like the chattering he told about in his interview. The other thought was "Cool, maybe this means Tom will be here when I fully enter my lucid dream."

I also remember seeing little ripples of light move across my vision from left to right like little waves lapping the shore.

But, unfortunately, that was the end. I didn't stay conscious enough to enter my dream in a lucid state. And I faded away to non-lucid dreams.

But it wasn't a complete waste of time. It had been a while since I had attempted to WILD, and I can say that I successfully made it to the hypnogogia stage. I really need to do this more often.



Quote from Tom's interview:

I woke up right around three a.m. My whole body felt like it had static electricity, and I open my eyes and the fire is still going, and there's a conversation going on outside the tent. It sounded like there were about 20 people there, talking. And instantly my mind goes, OK, they're at our campsite, they're not here to hurt us, they're talking about shit, but I can't make out what they're saying. But they're working on something. Then I close my eyes and wake up, and the fire is out and I have about three hours of lost time.


I get everyone up first thing in the morning and go, "Did anybody hear all the chatter last night? I couldn't move my body, I was stuck there. I couldn't hear anything." And one of the guys I was with goes, "Yes! They were all around our tent, they were talking. I told you!" And the other guy slept right through it. He had no idea what we were talking about. [laughs] It sounded like English, but you couldn't make out any words. You knew you weren't threatened, you couldn't move your body, but you were very aware of the conversation going on for a period of time.


PAPERMAG: Blink-182 Co-Founder Tom DeLonge Goes Deep on UFOs, Government Coverups and Why Aliens are Bigger than Jesus

----------


## Twoshadows

I dreamed I was laying on the ground in my yard, when I looked up and saw a javelina right next to me. I tried to get up and found that I was caught on something and couldn't move. I held really still because the javelina looked quite intimidating. In fact, the more I looked at it the more it started looking like those huge prehistoric pigs with the long snouts and huge teeth.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a great lucid dream this morning. I had awakened at 3:30 and was having trouble going back to sleep. I thought about trying to do a WILD, and I even starting counting and relaxing, but after a while it seemed obvious that I wasn't tired enough. The last time I looked at the clock was 6:30, and I felt myself start to drift off to sleep (this is one of the few mornings I can sleep in like this).

*Dream:

I found myself looking into a mirror. I wasn't happy with what I was seeing. My stomach was all deformed and hanging really weird (it looked a lot like the stomachs of people who have lost huge amounts of weight and the skin just flops and hangs). I was trying to figure out what could have happened for my stomach to look like this. Then suddenly it hits me. The mirror. I always look different in dream mirrors. I must be dreaming.

Yes! I was finally lucid dreaming again.

I already knew what I wanted to do. So much to do...

The first thing I decided to do was to practice being Poet Anderson. I found that I was upstairs in a house that was supposed to be mine, but in retrospect, I am totally unfamiliar with it. It has never been in my dreams before. I ran out of the bedroom and saw Jeff who was just coming in. I shouted out, "Can't talk now...I'm dreaming!" I leapt down the staircase without touching a single step, and out the front door.

I was Poet Anderson. I ran until I came to a high retaining wall and flew over it and down to the street below. I jumped up again and landed one knee, pulling my gun. I totally had this. I was feeling one with Poet.

Then, the unthinkable happened. I felt myself wake up. I couldn't believe the dream was over when it had barely just begun.

I found myself talking to Daniel. I was telling him about my lucid dream. I lamented with him because he had told me how in recent lucid dreams he had been having he had been walking up too soon as well....only to find out later that it was only a false awakening. I had told him (in a recent real life conversation) that he just needed to get into the habit of always doing a reality check each time he thought he woke up.

Somewhere in the middle of this conversation with him. I realized that there was a good chance that I had just had a FA. And as soon as I thought that I knew I was still dreaming. I was excited and told Daniel that we were lucid dreaming. I said, "Let's do finger lasers." There was a poster on the wall, and we pointed our fingers at the posters. I expected to see a laser light come out of my finger. But I didn't see anything. I concentrated harder. I felt like I could hear a faint hum. I looked again at the poster we were pointing at. I could see little lines starting to burn across the paper. I felt satisfied. Even though I could never see the laser, I knew we had been able to create them because I could see the damage they were doing.

At this point I remembered I wasn't done being Poet. I ran outside again and practiced leaping about and drawing my gun. I noticed at one point that I didn't actually have a gun. But I figured it was okay. I would work on that detail later. Right now I wanted to be comfortable with the moves. I also tired to practice making myself transform, like he does in the film, when the Night Terror comes and the black wraps around his body. I couldn't quite get that right. The best I could do was turn my arms a black color. I wasn't too worried about that either. There was time for special effects later. Right now I wanted to make sure I was fast and agile.

After doing this for some time, I decided that my dream was going to last long enough to do a Task of the Month. I thought I would start with the easiest one--walk into a random house and sescribe what was inside.

I now found myself next to some apartments. I saw a door near me on the ground floor. For a second I felt a little timid. But I told myself that it was just a dream and that it didn't matter. So I turned the doorknob and boldly walked through the door. I found myself in a small living room. There were several couches that were full of people....several older Navajo women and quite a few children. One of the ladies saw me and good naturedly joked how surprised I must be about walking into a house full of brown children. But I decided to act like it was no mistake at all. I smiled and , "Hi, how are all of you doing.?" And I smiled down at one of the children that was standing near me and asked her a question. I was able to put everyone at ease. We talked a few minutes. I don't remember details of the conversation. But by the time I left, we all felt happy.

I then found myself in what looked like an alley. There were more doors in a building next to me. I decided to do this again. This time as I opened the door I found myself in an old motel room. in front of me sitting on the edge of a bed was woman who looked to be in her 60s and was either Navajo or Mexican. She was smoking something. I tried to talk to her, but I soon saw that she was totally out of it. She never made eye contact or responded to me in any way. She looked quite messed up. I also noticed that there was some kind of white plastic thing in one of her nostrils.

I kind of got the creeps just being with her, and I knew that we wouldn't be having any sort of conversation, so I left.

This time I saw that I was walking through storage units. I kept walking and found myself in what looked like an outdoor mall. I suddenly remembered that I wanted to find a radio so I could listen to new Angels and Airwaves music. There was junk laying about everywhere, but I couldn't find a radio. I could see people walking around, so I shouted, "Will somebody please turn on a radio!"

And at that I heard a radio go on. But I was just hearing voices. I figured that after the talking they would play a song. I walked on.

I then found myself inside of a very large sports store. There were bikes hanging from the ceiling. The ceiling was 3-4 stories high, so there were a lot of bikes hanging. I jumped up and hung from one of the lower bikes. While I was hanging I looked over and saw this black guy who looked to be in his late 20's. He looked at me with a little smile and said, "Let me show you how this is done." and he jumped up and grabbed a bike and then proceeded to start climbing the bikes. I got quite excited at this little challenge. I knew he had no idea who I was, and that I was going to beat him miserably. Haha...this was going to be great. I then pulled myself up with ease to the next bike. I looked over and he was slowly but quite steadily moving his way up. I was impressed. SO I picked up my pace. I started moving up the bikes so fast that I was barely gripping them. I was mostly just gliding my way up. The ceiling, I noticed was higher and there was further to climb than I had originally thought. I continued to climb. I then looked over and the guy had almost been able to keep up with me. I was only a little faster. Finally I got to the top and grinned at the guy just below me. Now I was going to show him who I was. At that, I let go and jumped all the way down (at least 5 stories). I landed confidently and took off running out of the store.

I remembered that I hadn't heard the radio. I saw that I was still in what looked like a cluttered outdoor mall. I still couldn't find a radio. So I shouted, "Does anyone here have a radio with them?"

I suddenly saw Emily, she was pulling a small radio out of her pocket. I said, "Yes, Emily!" And promptly woke up. And this time I really was awake.*

It was 7:03.

----------


## Twoshadows

A WBTB with a DILD.

I went to bed fairly early (between 10 and 10:30). I slept until 5:00. I remembered that I had wanted to do a WBTB. I wondered if I had waited too long and had gotten too much sleep. But I decided to try anyway. I thought about doing a WILD, but I really felt that if I got to sleep I would have a DILD. And since getting back to sleep was the big issue, I felt trying to fall asleep naturally would be faster than trying to WILD.

*Dream:

I was at what was supposed to be Disneyland with my mom, sister and Becky. We rode this indoor roller coaster that had these really big hills. I remember it felt so good going down the hills. Then I remember Becky needed to leave. So we all left "Disneyland". As soon as we walked out the gates we could see that it had snowed. The surrounding hills were covered in a light layer of snow. The area looked a lot more like Sedona than Anaheim--but I didn't catch that. 

I pulled out my camera and started taking pictures of the beautiful snow. At one point I tripped and landed on the sidewalk on my stomach and started sliding. I didn't care. With my camera still out I took pictures from the ground as I slid across the icy walk.

We finally got to a house that we had rented for out trip. The sun had set and it was getting dark. I took a picture of my mom and sister as they walked up the steps to the house. I wondered if the lighting was too low. I wondered if the picture was going to be blurry. I switched my camera to playback mode to check the pictures. The first one to show up was one of my mom and sister standing in the sunlight. That meant that none of the pictures I had taken that evening of the snow had taken at all. I had a second of disappointment before the thought occurred to me that I might be dreaming. Often when I think that I automatically start floating. This time I felt extremely heavy. Still, I felt that there was a good chance I was dreaming. I was NOT going to take a chance and ignore my most common dream sign.

I was carrying a very heavy purse. I felt that if I set it down I might be light enough to float. But I noticed that there were lots of people surrounding me. Even though I was now about 95% sure I was dreaming I couldn't feel right about just setting my purse down and leaving it. So I tossed it up on the balcony above me. I then grabbed the post and pulled myself up. I knew that I was able to get up to the balcony easier than I would have if it was real life. So now I was quite sure I was dreaming. I looked over at the snow covered hills. Even though it was pretty dark, the glow of the snow lit up the hills. I wanted to fly over to them.

I looked off the edge of the balcony. The hill sloped steeply down. I still hadn't flown in this dream. I wasn't sure why I was still feeling so heavy. But I figured I would give it a try anyway. If worse came to worse and I wasn't able to fly, I figured I would gently fall to the hillside below. So I ran to the edge of the balcony and jumped off. As I jumped up I was able to catch the wind and felt myself being carried upward. That was a huge relief to go up instead of down.

I started flying to the hills and finally started thinking about what I wanted to do in this LD. The Mirror! I wanted to do the Mirror Portal Task of the Month. Oh. That meant I really needed to go back to the house and find a mirror.

So I turned around and started flying back. I flew frustratingly slow. But finally got back to the balcony and walked in the door to the second floor. Inside, I found myself in a large room. On the far wall I was an orange and white couch that had a very large mirror leaning up against it. The mirror was on its side, covering a good part of the couch. It was about 3.5 feet high and about 6 feet long the way it sat. I knew that I wasn't going to be able to run or walk in the mirror. But I wasn't planning on doing it that way this time. I had had too many failures with running at mirrors. This time I had planned to gently push my way through.

I started with my finger. I pressed the first finger of my right hand into the glass. At first all I felt was resistance. But then I could feel it give way and start to push through. This was going to take way too long. So I just decided to push my face through. That way I would be able to get a good look at what was on the other side before my body came all the way through. So I put my forehead up to the glass. It was cool to the touch. I pushed and felt it give way--like a layer of ice melts as you press something hot against it. Slowly I felt my face come out the other side. I looked around anxiously. It was a bit dark. But then things started to focus. I could see something orange....and white. Oh....no....

I had just come out on the other side of the mirror and now had my face up against the couch on the other side.

Before I could do anything else. I heard a loud door open and close, which startled me. I pulled my head out of the mirror (it left a nice, neat oval hole). A guy, maybe Jeff, had come though and asked if we had seen a drunk guy that had been wandering the area, that he might have come in the house. I said no. But before I could try the mirror again, I fully woke up.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another lucid dream last night. I'm super happy about that. I seem to be back on a roll again.

I woke up at 3:00. At first I thought my alarm had awoken me and that it was actually 5:00. I was mentally preparing myself to get up, when I glanced down at the clock and was pleasantly surprised to see that I actually had time for a WBTB.

I really felt my awareness was really good these days, so I was fairly sure that I didn't need to do a WILD to get a lucid dream. I was sure that something would trigger lucidity once in a dream.

Dream:

I was involved in doing something in this very large building. I recall isn't very good for the beginning of this dream. At some point I needed to use the restroom. I left the group of people I was with and found a restroom. I walked in. It was a huge room with a very high vaulted ceiling. Very fancy. I entered the first stall. Someone had gone poop and hadn't flushed it. How gross. I moved on to another stall. Same thing. It seemed strange to me that this beautiful very clean looking restroom was full of unflushed toilets. Things like that happened all the time in my dreams. Hmmm....this was a dream sign for me. What if this were a dream? It felt pretty real. Yet, I knew I was doing so well lately at catching my dream signs. I needed to at least do a reality check. I decided to try to float. 

Well, what do ya know. I was suddenly flying up to the high vaulted ceiling. Nice. Another lucid dream.

I flew out of the bathroom and found myself in a courtyard full of people. I decided to find someone to fly with. I landed next to a guy. He looked to be in his mid to late 30's. He was nice looking with sandy blond hair that had some curl and either green or hazel eyes. He looked like an outdoorsy kind of guy with tan skin that was a little rough and some brow wrinkles.  I asked him if he would fly with m,e and he said he would love to. 

But before we could take off I felt the dream fade. I was mad. This was way to short for a LD.

I laid in bed for a second, not sure if I was really awake of if this was just a false awakening. I then willed myself back in the dream.

The next thing I knew I was back in the courtyard. Yes. I did it. 

I looked around and couldn't find the guy I had been with. I was a little disappointed. But another guy caught my eye. He was tall with dark hair that was styled strangely, coming to a point in the front on one side. He looked to be in his mid to late 20's and was a bit over weight. He was wearing a cape and I figured he was into sci fi or Dungeons and Dragons or something like that. I asked him to fly with me. But he said something like, "If you think you can get a guy like me in the air, you must be crazy." I wasn't sure if he meant that he really didn't want to fly or if he didn't think I was capable to getting him in the air.

But before I could find out I woke up.....for real.

----------


## Twoshadows

No LDs last night. Just stressful dreams. 

In one I was asked by a lady I didn't know to do the decorations at her daughter's wedding. I had no info on exactly what was wanted. Not sure of the date or colors, etc etc.

In another I was with a guy who was stealing materials from this site. I was with him, but I didn't want anything to do with stealing. I was just wanting to disappear.

In another dream I was somehow back at this wonderful park of my childhood (in retrospect, it wasn't a real memory). I remember standing there looking over everything and feeling such strong overwhelming nostalgia. But then these teenage boys came and chased me off.

In another I was going up the stairs to what was supposed to be my college dorm, but the stairs were messed up and I would have to jump across this really big gap....or fall three stories. To make it worse I was feeling kind of dizzy and was carrying a bunch of stuff. I think a cute guy might have come and helped me. But I don't remember much of that part.

In another my friend and I were listening to a song from a favorite childhood band that had reunited. There were 3 of the original 5 members, and they were all old now. They had changed the band's name to something with the word "Order" in it.  This dream seemed relevant somehow.

----------


## Twoshadows

Another LD last night. So thankful to be past my dry spell. One thing I found interesting about this LD is that I stayed in the story. Usually once I become lucid I go off and start a new adventure. But this one has me kind of sucked in. And that made it a little fin and different.

Dream:

*I was visiting my friend Jim. We had been out of touch for a while, so it felt nice to get to see him, and I was able to see his house for the first time. He was showing me around. It was a fairly small house. But then at one point I wandered away from him and suddenly found this spiral staircase that went up to a second story that was quite nice. What made it even more exciting was that there was a second level backyard as well. I climbed up and looked out into the yard. It had a ground cover of dichondra and was beautiful. Jim saw me looking and smiled like I had discovered one of his secrets.

Then we were in his lower backyard which was larger. He had planted several varieties of pumpkins. The vines all had many large pumpkins growing on them. Some were the traditional orange color. But there were others that were yellow and a beautiful dark purple color, which I had never seen before. As is typical, I pulled out my camera to take a few pictures. At one point I went back to check on the pictures I had taken. I can't remember exactly what is was, but there was a problem with the camera. At that moment I became instantly lucid.

I started flying straight up into the sky. I went slowly and could see down below. I saw Jim watching me leave. Part of me felt bad. I knew this was a dream, but I still felt connected to him, like he was real. And I felt he was sad watching me just go. But I knew I had to go on to do other things, so I tried to not notice him anymore.

I suddenly was having a little trouble with my flying. I felt all awkward. Then, for a moment, I saw myself in a 3rd person view. I was trying to fly "swimming style", but my stokes were uneven. I wasn't making much distance. So I flew back down to an alley next to Jim's yard. I tired to think of a Task of the Month that I hadn't done yet. I kicked myself a little for not thinking about them before I went to bed. My mind was blank. Then a thought occurred to me. I think one of the Tasks had to do with taking an object and destroying it with fire. I looked around for something to pick up. There were some pieces of metal laying around. I was about to pick one up, when I suddenly saw Jim come running toward me. I knew I shouldn't have left him behind. But at least he found me. I told him I was trying to do a task and destroy something. 

I then said, "Watch this." I held out my hand and focused on it a bit. Suddenly I saw a small glowing white spark form at the end of my first finger. I concentrated a little harder and soon a shower of white sparks sprayed out from my finger. I showed off a bit by moving my finger all around in the air, like a little kid holding a sparkler on the 4th of July.

Then I grinned at him and sprayed the sparks on his cheek. I asked, "What do you think?". He grinned back but said, "Oww". I said, "No, that couldn't hurt." Then I said, "Check this out."

And I held out my hand so he could see it better. My whole hand was glowing a hot red, and around each fingernail there was a hot white glow. I felt a little heat, but nothing painful. At this point I concentrated and sparks flew out of each finger. I spun around spraying sparks everywhere.

Then suddenly there was a transition and we were back inside his house. I wanted to ask him a few questions about his life. Part of me thought, "Don't be silly. This is a dream. His answers will be your answers." But at the same time another part of me thought, "Yeah this is a dream--I will have much better insight."

So I sat down on the couch with him and asked what had happened with him and his wife. I knew they were no longer together, but I hadn't heard what happened. He told me that it had been really good at first, but that he had done something that he had regretted and lost her because of it. I then asked him what his plans for the future were. He then smiled at me and said, "First I'm going to do this. " And he leaned in and started kissing me. He then pulled back and asked it that was alright. I smiled and said, "No." But then I leaned in and kissed him back. Then I said, "Yes". And we continued kissing until I woke up.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a mini nightmare last night. I don't have nightmares very often. And when I do they are often sort of similar.

In the dream I had gone outside from what was supposed to be my house. I heard my cat meowing. It sounded like she was in distress. The sound came from the roof. I looked up-- and suddenly this huge chimpanzee leans over the edge of the roof and looks right at me.

I was so startled and freaked out that I tried to scream, but all I could do is breathe heavy. I also wanted to run, but I was frozen in place. The terror lasted about 15-20 seconds before I woke up.


I have had other dreams very similar to this. Often it is a bigfoot that comes out of the woods and stares at me. I'm always frozen with terror and trying to scream but all I can manage to do is just breathe hard.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a dream which was sort of lucid. I was aware of some things, but I was still really connected to the dream's story line and didn't even think to abandon it and complete my goals.


*Teleportation and Time Travel

I was driving through an unfamiliar big city (dream sign). I came up on a big hill and started to go down. I realized that I couldn't reach the brake. I also realized that I wasn't even in the drivers seat. What was I doing driving a car from the passengers side (another dream sign!)?? The car was picking up speed. I would soon reach the bottom of the hill and crash if I couldn't get to the brake. I stretched my leg. My foot kept getting caught on things in the way. Finally when all seemed lost, my foot touched the brake pedal, and I was able to apply pressure until I stopped.

I decided that I really didn't want to be driving here in this big city. I needed to go back home. But then I looked over and saw that I was about a block or two from the ocean. Suddenly Tanya was with me. I said, "Let's go walk on the beach for a few minutes before going back, shall we?"

I made a left turn to try to find a place to park, and we were suddenly on foot. We walked past all these cool looking restaurants. I wanted to go in one, but decided to do that on the way back. We continued to walk. I noticed we were both pushing baby strollers. I think it was little Charles in mine. Not sure who the other baby was.

As we got closer to the beach the shops were further apart, less fancy and looked a lot more run down. A guy came out of one as we approached. He held up some things he was selling. It reminded me of being in a foreign country. I told him I wasn't interested in buying anything. Suddenly he pulled the strollers (and us) into his shack and handcuffed the strollers to a pole. I was feeling quite afraid. I don't know why I didn't think to scream for help. But then I realized something. I'm lucid, I thought. (I wasn't lucid enough to create a whole new dream scene, but I was lucid enough to know I had power over the situation). I told Tanya to grab my hand and close her eyes, and I would get us out of there.

I pulled us all close and closed my eyes and transported us back to the busy shop area. Not only did I do that, but I had transported us back in time by a couple hours--so the bad guy wouldn't come after us.

It was such a feeling of accomplishment. I knew I had never done anything quite like that in my dreams before.

I think I lost lucidity after that. I remember meeting up with Jacob and looking at things in one of the shops.*

----------


## Twoshadows

5-26-15


I had *three lucid dreams* last night...actually this morning before waking. All short. I will write details later. Did an unintentional WBTB. 

*Basically I was lost in an unfamiliar big city at night. I was on foot. My phone was having issues and I couldn't make calls or pull up a map. Finally a lady came by and I was telling her my problems. Suddenly everything I was telling her was obvious. Those were common dream signs. I was dreaming. I immediately took off flying. I rubbed my hands together. I was wearing blue crocheted gloves...which I immediately took off. I also noticed how my teeth felt against my tongue, something that I have never noticed before in a LD. I flew, noticing things and taking off clothing until I woke up.*

But then went back to sleep and had two more.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a moment of lucidity this morning. I did a WBTB and then got to sleep in. 

*I found myself walking through an underground cave system. I was with Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. We had gone back 50 years in time so he could fight this guy and hopefully receive information that would really help us in our very complicated situation. 

At some point I thought "Hmm. What are the chances that I am actually hiking in a cave right now? This is a seriously cool place. There is probably more of a chance that I'm dreaming right now than in this cave." I had really mixed feelings about it. I wanted to have a lucid dream. But I didn't want to abandon this epic quest I was on.

I concentrated and started to float. Yep. Dream.

But my next thought was that this ability would come in super handy for the fight Spike and I were about to face.

In the end I lost lucidity while keeping my flying ability. The story line of this dream was too good to let go. 
*

Earlier in the night I had another cool dream where* I found a golden ring with the power to make me invisible. I also could fly. Everyone was chasing me. I had a hard time getting away even with flight and invisibility. Too many low ceilings. At some point in the dream I turned into a hobbit. I remember someone grabbing my hairy feet and knowing that was going to give away my identity. At some point Gandalf was in the dream too and the story in became complex.*

I had another dream where *I was whale watching on this small boat and there were whales and dolphins all aound us very close. I was always just a little too slow with my camera to get a good picture.* 

It's great to be able to sleep in sometimes. My dreams are always so much better when I do.

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-7-15*

I had a fairly long lucid dream last night. Unfortunately, it was earlier on in the night. I thought I had gotten up and written it down. But now I see that I had only done that in a dream. So a lot of the details are fading from the dream. But I will share what I remember.

*I was in the middle of a long complex dream. I was in an apartment in a tall building. In the part that I remember the bad guy was coming after me with a needle and was trying to drug me. I somehow ran away and out onto a balcony many stories high. I climbed over the rail and swung myself under the balcony to hide. but I realized that he would most likely look for me here. So I jumped down to the balcony below me and dropped over the edge of that one too. I started making my way down towards ground level.

Somewhere in here I realized that what I was doing would probably terrify me in real life. I must be dreaming.

I took off flying. I remembered a conversation I had where I was telling someone how real flying felt in dreams. So as I flew I really paid attention to all the sensations that went along with flying. With anything in dreams, the more you look for the details, the more you will find them. So I noticed the wind in my hair. I especially noticed how my stomach lurched when I swooped down very fast.

I ended up flying into another building. I saw a Japanese lady standing next to a table. There were beautiful plants on the table and part of the table was like a tank with about 6 inches of water in in. For some reason I really wanted to stick my head in the water and breathe the water in, since I knew I could do that in dreams. So I did. I couldn't get my whole head under water, but all of my face was covered. I took a breath and took the water in. Afterwards I pulled my head out and noticed my mouth was still full of water. So I gargled the water. My lucid self thought that was quite interesting. I had never gargled in a dream. I guess that's something we all need to experience. 

I then wanted to do some sort of task. I hadn't prepped myself the night before. I didn't have a clear plan of what I wanted to do. I had too many things on my list. The first thing that popped into my head was to do the Dreamviews' Task of the Month, which I thought was to run at a wall and transport to another place--similar to Harry Potter's platform 9 3/4. (In retrospect, this was not a current Task of the Month. It had been quite a while ago. I haven't even looked up this month's Tasks because I have been out of town and busy).

I saw in front of me a wall that looked like it was made of rock. I was still inside of the building so I knew it was fake rock. It almost looked like fabric. But I figured it would work as well as anything else. I ran and pushed myself through the wall. I was a little surprised at how easy it was. (I had a long streak of dreams where I would try to use my mirror portal and would keep hitting the mirror and bouncing off.)

As I came out the other side of the wall portal I saw that I was in a very large dark room. All the walls in this room seemed to be made of fabric. They had scenes of mountains painted on.


At this point I suddenly felt myself wake up. I felt a little discouraged, but I decided that I was going back to the dream. I concentrated and pictured the room. Slowly it started appearing around me again. I felt quite satisfied with myself for getting back. This is a skill that I have been working on lately and having some success with.

To keep myself in the dream I rubbed my hands together (a good trick for dream stabilization). I also lifted my shirt and rubbed my hands on my stomach. I wanted to make sure my dream body was very solid. 


I can't really remember what happened next. I know I did some more things and then woke up again. I was able to get myself back in the dream a second time. I did a few more things, but those things have faded since I didn't write them down. I don't think they were big tasks, just little things like flying and noticing things.* Maybe something will come to me later today.

But anyway, even though this wasn't a spectacular LD, I felt good about it. I have been getting lucid more easily again after my long dry spell. And I am also getting better at bringing myself back to the dream if I lose it too soon. That's a great skill to figure out.

----------


## Twoshadows

No lucid dreams for me last night. Also no epic adventure dreams. Back to regular dreams.

*In one of my dreams my friend Sherri and I were moving into this apartment together in Hollywood. The apartment not only had a loft but had three levels. I was telling Sherri that I had never seen an apartment this big (dream sign: big or unusual houses). I told her my plans on fixing up the loft area really cool with these little lights.

Later, we were walking around the huge pool that was part of the apartment complex. We were looking for some clean towels, like they have at hotels. As we walked we started singing Scarborough Fair. We got some good harmony going and sounded good, so I wasn't embarrassed singing in front of all the people at the pool.

Then we saw a group of guys surrounding a younger guy. The younger guy was skinny and looked about 16. The older guys were all picking on him and being really mean. 

I couldn't stand it. I needed to do something. I wasn't lucid, so I didn't know I had super powers. So I did the first thing that I could think of. I pushed my way past the bullies to where the younger guys was, and I put my arm around him and glared at the other guys. "What do you think you're doing to my boyfriend??" I demanded.

They all stopped and looked at me...then at the younger guy...then at me. They had a look of disbelief on their faces.

I wasn't sure if they were surprised because they thought I was too pretty or too old to be with this guy. Or maybe it was because I was glaring at them like I would kill them if they did anything else to him. Slowly they all walked away. The skinny guy smiled at me. He looked quite surprised himself, but also grateful. I felt glad to have been able to help.
*
I can't remember where the dream went from there.

----------


## Twoshadows

Out of the blue I remembered a dream I had a couple of nights ago. 

I just remember a certain part where I was sitting in a pretty bedroom and noticed that there was music playing around me. I really liked the sound of it. I must have been lucid because I remember thinking, "I need to remember this music and take it back to the real world when I wake up." It was sort of short and repetitive, had voices but no words. I hummed it again and again so I would remember.

When I woke up I was disappointed that I couldn't remember. But after a few minutes I was able to pull it out of my mind. And I can still hum it now, a couple of days later. It was much more complex in the dream, but I remember the melody.

Now this is where someone with real musical talent could use lucid dreaming for new song writing ideas. In LDs you could turn on a radio and hear the next song you are going to write. It's an amazing idea.

----------


## Twoshadows

*I got up at 3:15 and tried for a WILD. I laid there and laid there and felt the time pass and pass...until I finally saw the sky outside my window brighten. I was pretty discouraged. But this was the first morning in a long time where I was going to be able to sleep in. I finally decided that if I kept trying for a WILD, I would just stay awake. So I decided to just get into the most comfortable position and just try to sleep and hope for a DILD. I often have that happen when I can't WILD.

As I was drifting off, I heard my dog barking. It was making me angry, because I really needed to go to sleep and not be bothered by barking. I finally got up and went outside. I was surprised to see that there were at least 6 other dogs that had gotten into the back yard. No wonder my dog had been barking. But when I looked for him I couldn't see him among the other dogs. Suddenly the yard was full of kids and teenagers. They helped me get the dogs out of the yard and would help me find my dog. As we went down the road I saw the that number of dogs had increased to about a dozen or so.

Something about this wasn't right. And really, who were these people I was with? Could I be dreaming? It suddenly seemed much more likely that I was dreaming then walking down the road with all these random dogs and people. I took a jump up....and continued to fly.

Yes!

I very quickly remembered my goal of practicing all my bending skills. I flew to a big tree and sat on a large branch. I cupped my hands in front of me and concentrated on making fire. At first nothing happened. I wasn't too worried because fire is the easiest one for me, and I have had quite a lot of practice over the years at creating fire. So I continued to concentrate and soon saw little heat waves coming up off my hands. With a little more concentration I saw a little fire form within my cupped hands. That was good enough for me. I wanted to move on to water.

I looked at my hands. The fire slowly faded away and in it's place I saw that my hands were filled with water. That was easier than I thought it could be. I have only one memory of water bending in all my lucid dreams and that was years ago--and that cup of water had already been on the table. So I was thrilled that the water just came to be. Now for the next part. I concentrated again on the small pool of water in my hands. Soon I saw a section of water start to snake up. I pulled it with my mind and made it twist and turn. I finally made it head to my mouth where I drank it all down (that had been my plan all along--and it was quite satisfying--the more interaction with the water, the better, I say). I then saw Jeff next to me. He said he was hot. I filled my hands with water again, and this time focused on it until it became ice. It was not quite solid, still kind of slushy, but still intact enough for me to pick it up with one hand and give it to Jeff. He seemed happy with it so I moved on.

I saw that I was in the park next to the airport. I flew over to the fence and saw some small rocks sitting on the fence. I concentrated until those pebbles floated over and into my hands. I then formed a dust devil and those rock went swirling up into the very small dust devil in my hands.

I felt very satisfied that I had been able to do all four elements. At this point I think I had a false awakening. Or I lost lucidity.

I was in what was supposed to be my backyard. I was looking at my tomato plants. I noticed that I had a lot of ripe tomatoes. Many more than I had remembered seeing before. I then noticed that my squash plants were also covered in these big cool looking squash, some orange and other pink with green on one end. As excited as I felt seeing all the squash, part of me started doubting. Again, I decided that there was more chance of me being in a dream than all these squash suddenly growing in my yard (had I even planted squash this year?). No, I was dreaming again. And that was okay.

I suddenly thought about all the bending I had just done. I wasn't quite finished. I wanted to make a bigger dust devil. I concentrated on the ground in front of me and made a 6-7 foot dust devil appear. At first it was just made from random dust and debris. But then I wanted to be creative. I used my mind to lift some reddish colored sand at the base of the dust devil. I watched as it started to swirl slowly up the dust devil. It was so fascinating that I did it again with more sand. Then again. The dust devil had all these swirling stripes, spinning and spinning. I focused again and made the patterns even more complex. It was beautiful, intricate, and so symmetrical. I was in awe.

But then I remembered my next goal which was to summon some new music by Angels and Airwaves. I had been wanting to do this for a while. I hadn't been successful the last time. I hope to be this time. I saw Daniel next to me. I asked him if he had a radio or music player of sorts. He said yes, and pulled out this funny orange and yellow colored box. He pushed a button and music started playing. I told him I needed to hear some Angels and Airwaves...but not just any old Angels and Airwaves, but something new. Something they hadn't created yet. He messed around with it. Several more songs came on, but none of it was what I was looking for. Then the dream faded. And I couldn't get back.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I had four nightmares over the weekend. You'd think that I was worried about something.

*Dream 1:

I had been kidnapped by a vampire. She had me in a house that appeared to be my childhood home in LA. At one point the vampire turned her back and I took that chance to run out the open door and down the street. I knew that the vampire would immediately notice and would be after me, So after passing a couple of houses I ran to the next house and opened the door and went inside. I saw a room where two adults were sleeping. At first I felt relieved. Maybe they could help me. But then I realized that I needed to leave. I would just be getting them killed if the vampire found me here--and I knew she could follow me...follow my scent. I knew there was nothing I could do to get away. She was so much faster than I was. There was no way to erase my trail.


Dream 2: 

I was riding my bike on a mountain road at night. The road twisted and turned and went on forever. I felt I would never get to my destination. Then suddenly in front of me I saw a bigfoot climb up the slope and onto the road directly in front of me. The bigfoot was a lighter brown color with reddish tints. It's fur was longer and matted with bits of leaves and twigs in it, like it had just gotten up from sleeping on the forest floor. It stood and faced me. I was so startled and frightened that I swerved my bike and went over the edge. I could feel myself falling...falling...

And I woke up with a start, breathing heavy, my heart racing.


Dream 3:

I was with a group of ladies. I was supposed to be working on a big project with them. I not only couldn't remember who they were, but I couldn't remember what the project was. I only knew that I was suddenly about to have to give a presentation. I had no idea what I was supposed to do. I started to panic.


Dream 4:

My plane had just landed at the airport, and I got off the plane. I suddenly realized I hadn't gotten my luggage out of the overhead compartment. I tired to run back and find the plane. The airport was a maze. I had no idea which way I had come from. I was running around not knowing where I was going and not finding anyone who could help. I ended up in a hallway that kept getting steeper and steeper until I started sliding back. I knew I couldn't go this way. 

Finally I found someone to help me. I was told that my luggage had been taken off the plane and was now at the baggage area. I actually was able to locate it by the end of this dream making it a very unusual nightmare with a happy ending.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I did have some interesting dreams last night--which I will record in an attempt to make up for dropping the ball while traveling. In one dream I was talking to someone about lucid dreaming. In a way those are frustrating to wake up from, because there I was discussing lucidity....and never becoming lucid.


In the dream I was at some sort of "natural living" convention. I was in a discussion group that started out talking about eating a healthy raw vegan diet. A husband and wife lead the discussion. Then it went on to how we should change our ideas of what a bedroom looks like. Instead of sleeping on a flat mattress we needed to create these burrows to sleep in. That idea fascinated me, and I asked a few questions about how to make that happen.

Then the discussion turned to dreaming. Lucid Dreaming. The lady started sharing a lucid dream she had recently had. She talked about how she first went through a wall, and then she made a certain object come to life. And then she said something else she did (which I no longer remember). As I listened to her dream I realized that I had had a lucid dream where I went though the same actions--in the same order. I was amazed. I raised my hand and asked her, "Did you do this next...and this next?" And she was surprised and said, "Yes."

I said, "Wow, we're having the same dreams. It's almost like a shared dreaming experience, but without both of us being there in the dream."

We talked about it some more and decided to do some experiments to see if we could continue this and take it to the next level.



I also had a dream about meeting up with an old high school friend Mark and going on this long backpacking trip. The dream took place the night before we left. We were still getting everything ready and hoping we could get some sleep before the big day. It seems like my mom was there part of the time.



Then (and I don't know if this is connected to the previous dream), I was in the mountains. I had a small private helicopter and was flying from peak to peak and exploring (the obviously lazy way).



In another dream I was with my friend (who in real life just had a baby on Saturday), and I think I was helping with the baby. I don't remember a lot from this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a short--but interesting-- lucid dream this morning.

I had done an unintentional Wake Back to Bed--meaning that I woke up at 2:45 and couldn't get back to sleep. I decided to use this to try for a lucid dream. I took me a while, but I finally drifted back to sleep, my mind thinking about lucid dreaming.

*I remember being on a train, which seemed more like a roller coaster, as it winded up and down through a beautiful city. In the front of the Train I saw Tom DeLonge standing and entertaining the people around him. I don't remember what he was doing exactly, but people were laughing and enjoying it. I was envious that I wasn't closer. Finally the train stopped. I wanted to go on it again, but I was with a group of people that didn't want to. I reluctantly walked away.

The next thing I know is that I'm on this mountain. It was full of streams and waterfalls. It was pretty much like another amusement park ride. I was with my friend Sherri and were were slipping down these channels of water. We were having a good time. At one point I saw this area that I wanted to get to, but it was too high. I had somehow seen it from another angle and it was a beautiful blue pool. After more slipping and sliding, I again saw the area that had the blue pool. We were somehow above it now, but the only way in was to drop about 20 feet down a waterfall. We knew we couldn't do that so we turned around and came the way we went. We were shocked to find that that way also dropped steeply into a tall waterfall. 

As we came to the edge, I grabbed a large rock that was jutting out. I caught us right before we would have plummeted below. I saw that the water below us was quite shallow, and that it would have injured us if we had fallen in that rocky shallow pool. As I clung to the rocks I wondered what I was supposed to do now. I couldn't go down, but there was no way to pull both of us upward at this point.

Before I got too panicked, I suddenly thought I might be dreaming. In that instant I knew that was true. I told Sherri that we were dreaming, and that I was going to let go, and we could fly. 

I grabbed her around the waist just in case she couldn't fly. Even though this was a dream I wanted to take care of my friend. As I let go I started to fly up into the air, but then the weight of my friend started pulling me down. We gently fell back into the shallow pool below. I stood up. I told Sherri that she could fly if she wanted to. I started flying again.

I flew back to the top of the waterfall. I knew that if I followed the water back I would end up in that beautiful blue pool. I was really drawn to that area. I had to see it up close. I realized Sherri wasn't following me, but decided that it didn't matter.

I flew up and over the ridge and down the stream to where the blue pool was. I looked at it, soaking in its beauty. I then noticed in the water there looked to be a body. I had to pull it out. I dove down and grabbed it. The body was in an open box that reminded me of a coffin. I pulled both the body and the box out. I propped them up against a large rock.

Now that we were back out of the water I looked closer at the body. To my surprise, I saw that it was Tom DeLonge. His body lay, still, in the box. He was wearing a dark blue t-shirt with faded white writing on it and dark colored pants, and his brown hair was dripping down on his white face. 

How could this be? Tom couldn't be dead. But I reminded myself that this was a dream. I could bring him back to life.

I looked at his face again and concentrated. After a moment, I heard him suck in a breath of air. I felt a wave a relief. Then his eyes started to flutter open. He looked dazed for a minute, then focused on me. I waited.

Then, to my surprise, his arms reached out and grabbed me and pulled me against him. He pulled my face close and I felt his lips on mine as he started to kiss me. I couldn't help but kiss him back.

I briefly thought about breaking away from the kiss, so I could create my halo. I also thought that maybe Tom would like to see his halo as well. But, like how it is with most dream kisses, I was drifting into a deep bliss. I knew there was no way to stop it. All thoughts of doing anything else vanished, and I completely gave in to the kiss.
*

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a very disturbing dream where I was going to be killed at the end of the day. I was at home with friends and family, and everyone just accepted that fact. No one was trying to figure out how to stop it. And to make it worse, I was going to be beheaded. 

I worried about how long it would take me to die after the ax hit my neck. I wondered who would miss me when I was dead. I wondered which of my dead relatives would meet me after I left my body.

I remember wandering into my bedroom ( I was a teenager and living at home in this dream). I wondered if I should clean everything out now so no one would have to do it for me later. But I decided I shouldn't have to worry about that. I had enough to worry about. 

At one point I went into the kitchen and saw a chocolate cake in the cupboard. I didn't know whose it was, but I decided that I could get away with eating some of it. No one would be able to get mad at me later. I would be dead. And I no longer had to worry about trying to eat healthy. I was going to die tonight anyway.

I started to feel sorry for myself. And a little angry. Why didn't anyone care about what was going to happen to me? I was in a room with my mom. We were looking at a magazine or something and I saw something that looked interesting. I said to my mom, "Hey, I want that for my birthday". I knew I was going to be dead, but I wanted to see what her response was. She said, "Sure, if that's what you want we can...." and her voice trailed off as she realized I wouldn't be around for my birthday. She seemed sad, but resigned to the fact that I was going to die. I felt a little bad I did that to my mom. I'm sure this couldn't be easy on her either. But I walked off without saying anything else to her.

I don't really remember any more specific details, but this dream seemed to last all day. I felt my tension grow as the day progressed. I was alone for most of the dream.

I'm sure this dreams represents some real feelings deep inside. Although, in real life I have a very caring and loving family that would never have acted like this, so this must represent something deeper. I'll have to think about it.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another lucid dream this morning. It was one of those lucid dreams where you wake up and panic a little because you can't remember much of it. I backtracked and found I remembered some of it. I'll share what I remember.

*I had been in my grandparents' house when the dream started. And that's where I became lucid. My grandparent's house shows up in a lot of my dreams--probably more than any other house. I have a whole lot of happy memories connected to that place.

At some point I became lucid and did some stuff. It kind of kills me that I can't remember what I did.

But I do remember going to the front door. I thought something like, "Well, I'm still lucid and dreaming after all that, so I might as well go out and do something outdoors." As I flew out the door, I thought of how many times I had been lucid and flown out that same door.

I vaguely remember flying around. At some point I decided that I would take off my shirt. I started to do so, but for some reason I had a harder time undressing. Usually my clothes just sort of fall off me the moment that I think about it. But this time I was having difficulty pulling my shirt off over my head and flying at the same time.

Before I got my shirt completely off, I saw a high school down below. I decided to pull my shirt back down if I was going to interact with the students.
*
*I saw three students walking outside the school buildings. I needed to do something interesting in this dream since I felt that I was mostly just wasting time to this point. I flew up and hovered in front of a girl. She was tall, thin, with straight honey brown colored hair. She had high cheek bones and light brown eyes. I don't remember what I said first. But she didn't react the way I wanted her to. So I decided to tell her that she was in my dream. She nodded and still didn't say much. How boring.

So I went up to the guy next to her. He looked much older than a high school student. He had dark hair that had some curl in it. He had an obvious 5 o'clock shadow. If he had gone another couple of days with out shaving, he would have had a very full beard.

I also told him that he was just a dream character in my dream. Like the girl he didn't seem to care. He didn't think it was weird that I was flying right in front of them.

I then kissed him. He sort of kissed me back, but without much enthusiasm.

Well, that was it. I had had enough of that kind of attitude. I somehow had a blanket with me, and I threw it around this guy, pinning his arms to his sides. I was going to kidnap him. Once he was pinned, I grabbed him and flew to the top of the highest building on campus.

I said something like, "Well if you don't care that this is just a dream, then you shouldn't care if I let us both fall off this building." Still, I got no reaction. How rude.

So with my arms around him I slowly leaned out over the edge until we were both falling.

We didn't fall very fast and we gently fell to a grassy lawn below. The guy was calm and expressionless.

This wasn't going the way I had wanted it to. How could I go so wrong? Could this be my most boring lucid dream ever?

And I think the answer is "yes". Because I woke up shortly after that.*

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a *Semi Lucid Dream* I had about 5 days ago. I sort of knew I was dreaming, but I wasn't thinking real coherently like I woudl it I were totally lucid.

Waking up with the Powells

This dream started off at the beach. As I was walking along the shore I stared noticing that it was full of life. I remember looking into a pool of water in the sand and seeing a tiny octopus. I pulled out my camera, but it was having some issues, and I wasn't sure it was getting the pictures (*Total dream sign*).

I also saw a sea otter and a bunch of other life that I no longer remember.

At some point in the dream I meet up with Chris And Heidi Powell and their kids. Somewhere in here I start to become lucid. My memory isn't the best here.

But I remember that I had us all stand in a circle and hold hands. I had told them that we were all dreaming. I wanted to do an experiment. I wanted us to all suddenly try to wake up, and as soon as we woke up I wanted us to touch our fingers to our noses. For some reason, I pictured all of us waking up somewhere else, but still all standing together and holding hands. So I had thought it would be cool to see how long it would take each of us to wake up and remember the task of touching our nose. And we would all still be there and we could discuss this.

Seemed like a good experiment, right?

Well, I then tried to force myself awake. Thoughts of Poet went through my head as it was harder than I remembered to make yourself wake up from a strong dream. But after a few more seconds I did wake up. Waking up like this gave me the impression of moving myself through a solid object--which I have done in dreams before, and it has a "thick" and "slow" feeling about it. But I finally burst out the other side.

....And I found myself in bed. And the Powells were nowhere in sight. And I had a "What was I thinking?" moment.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had this dream a couple of weeks ago when it was still September, but I unfortunately didn't write it up in time to get credit for the Task of the Month.  :Sad: 

Bringing a Drawing to Life

This dream started out in a parking garage. I was a *vampire slayer*, but I had gotten myself in over my head, and I was having to bail. I had a large group of vampires after me and I needed to get away and re-think my plan and come up with a new strategy.

I had gotten enough ahead of the vampires that they couldn't see me. I took this opportunity to jump out of the parking garage. I was about three levels up, but I landed well. I was grateful that I was a vampire slayer and was able to do that without getting hurt. [My mind is so good at creating reasons why I can do things, so I don't question my reality.  :Sad:  ]

I quickly ran past a few stores in an open mall and finally decided I needed to be off the streets, so I ducked into one of the stores. It was a clothing store, and as I ran in I quickly started to take off some of my clothing, like my black leather jacket that I knew would give me away as the Slayer. I grabbed a pink sweater and pulled it on. Then I found a fluffy white knitted hat and slipped that on next. I did this with several more items until I was pretty sure that the vampires wouldn't recognize me.

Somewhere in here I suddenly became lucid. I don't remember the "ah-ha" moment. But as soon as I was lucid. I totally forgot about the vampires. (See, if I were more like my friend I would have had an epic battle. I really need to remember this.) But the thing on my mind was the *Task of the Month*. The task I wanted to accomplish was to draw something and then bring it to life. I felt that was right up my alley.

So I ran over to a desk that was in the same store and saw some paper and a pencil. I picked up the pencil and started drawing the first thing that came to mind--which happened to be a *huge spider* that filled the entire sheet of paper. i was impressed at how good of a job I had done drawing it. It was drawn in the 3D style you see a lot of these days. It already looked quite realistic. I got ready to concentrate and bring it to life--when I suddenly stopped myself. What was I thinking?? Did I really want to bring this spider to life and let him loose in my dream? I would have to worry for the rest of the dream that it would start crawling up my leg. And dream or not, I didn't want to have that happen.

So I tried to think of something else to draw. I looked at the paper and saw that there was a *mouse* that was already partially drawn. I decided to finish it. But the angle was off. I couldn't get it to look like I wanted. I didn't like the way the previous person had drawn its eye. I realized that trying to finish someone else's picture was harder that starting my own.

So I decided to start all over again. I decided to draw a *snake*. I started with the tail and drew up to the head. As I got to the head I wanted to make absolute certain that I was not drawing a viper's head--because that would be every bit as bad as having that spider on the loose. (Why was I drawing all these potentially dangerous animals anyway??) So I made the snake's head so small that it blended in with it's body. I started making a stripe down the back of it's had as to make certain that this was a garter snake--NOT venomous.

For some reason I didn't bring the snake to life. I'm not sure why I changed my mind. I finally decided to draw *ants* and make them come alive. Ants were easy to draw and they were also very safe.

So I doodled a couple of little ants, nothing fancy, and then stared at them and willed them to come to life. After just a few seconds one of the ants suddenly became real and quickly ran over the edge of the paper and hid under it. That was fast. I then did the second ant. And before I had a chance to get a really good look at it, it too had run off the paper hiding under some other papers on the desk.


And I think something woke me up at this point because I don't remember anything beyond this.

----------


## Twoshadows

So here is a lucid dream from yesterday. It was actually was two dreams. I woke up after the first part and wrote down everything I could remember and then fell asleep and had another one. The first took place during an hour of time. I'm not sure how much of that time I was actually dreaming, but I looked at the clock before I went to sleep and looked at it right as I got up. Almost exactly an hour. I also did this as a WBTB. I went to bed at mindnight, woke up at 5:00, then stayed awake for a while, then let myself go back to sleep.  

Lucid Dream:

*I was in the kitchen and noticed the fish tank had been moved. It was now on the table. It also was very clean. I looked in closer and saw that there were at least five fish in the tank that I had thought were dead. Where had they been hiding all this time? Hhmm. Fish tank moved. Cleaned. Fish back from the dead. Could I be dreaming? Really, there was more of a chance I was dreaming than all that happening.

So I immediately ran to the steps that lead down to the front door. I ran and dived at the door. As I was sailing down the stairs head first, the thought crossed my mind that if I wasn't dreaming, this would probably hurt...a lot. But I was thankful that when I got to the door, I righted myself and gently landed by the door, which I then opened and flew out into the night.

As I passed my ficus tree I grabbed a few leaves off of it and told myself that I would eat them with the goal of making them taste like something else, chocolate, perhaps.

But as I flew higher, I was fascinated by the town falling away below me and being able to see the horizon. I could see the lake out in the distance. I remembered I had wanted to fly over it, skimming the water. So I headed that way. It was going to take a while to get to flying at the speed I was going. I then remembered Oneironaut's dream where he catapulted himself very quickly to his destination. I tried to think about what that would feel like. I finally decided to use the "rockets on my feet" technique that had worked for me in the past. As I was imagining my foot rockets, I looked over and flying right next to me was Oneironaut. He was looking as cool as ever, dressed all in black leather...jacket, pants, gloves, boots, and some sort of head covering. Even though I didn't see his face I knew exactly who that was.

I could see a white fire shooting out from the soles of his boots. I concentrated and matched his speed. In no time we were to the shore of the lake. I could see some boats at the marina ahead of us. As we got to the boats, Onerionaut dove under one of the boats and continued to swim under water. I didn't want to go under water at this point. I did what I had planned to do--I flew low, right over the surface of the water, skimming it with my hand from time to time.

I then saw a jet skier out on the water (it was daylight by now). I flew over right next to her. She glanced over at me and kept going. Seriously? What's wrong with all my boring dream characters these days? After getting no reaction at all from her I decided to see what she would do if I yanked her off her jet ski. I grabbed her arm and started to pull. But then I felt bad and stopped. Surely I was better than beating up my DCs for not thinking I was cool.

So I flew to the shore. I saw that I was suddenly in some sort of mall. I flew around observing what was around me. I saw an escalator. I flew close to it. Riding up the escalator was a guy who looked about 18 years old. He had dark brown hair that was about shoulder length. He looked over at me, and our eyes connected. He gave me a knowing grin--he knew who I was.

I flew over next to him, keeping even with him as the escalator continued to rise. I put my arm on the back of his head and pulled him to me and kissed him. He seemed to be just fine with that. But then suddenly a wall came between us as the escalator came to the floor that it was going. I knew I could just fly around the wall and meet up with him again, but as I was doing so, I was distracted by a group of younger teenage boys who were watching something on a TV screen. 

I flew up to them, wanting to interact, and asked one the the boys the first thing that popped into my head. I said, "Tell me a story." I wanted to know what my subconscious would come up with. One the the boys decided to take it on. He started by saying, "Well, once there was this lady who was very kind." (Was this the best my mind could come up with?) "She was also very ______________." He said a word I had never heard before. It had multiple prefixes, like meta, trans, para something or other. He then saw my confusion and clarified and said, "She was very unselfish. "

At that point the boy was distracted and stated looking at the TV again. I also looked at the TV. Perhaps that would be more interesting than the boring start of the story.

The show they were watching looked like some sort of anime. There were a group of young people all in long white coats-- and all in anime style-- standing in a large lab. Surrounding them were all these very strange plants. They reminded me very much of the types of thing that Dr. Seuss would have drawn. So I thought that the show was an interesting combination of styles. 

At that point a commercial came on. It was dog food commercial. The dogs in the ad were dalmations drawn in a very simple style, almost so you couldn't see an outline for the dogs, but could just see lots of spots and eyes.

The next ad was about baby clothes. On the clothes were pictures of these same dalmations in the same style. I guess my mind liked the dalmations enough to recycle them.

I was now satisfied with seeing what was on the TV, so I flew off again.


Now I'm not sure what happened next. Either I forgot a segment of my dream, or else I just had a transition. Lucidity had faded, for the most part.

I now found myself in my grandparent's house. There were a lot of extended family around cooking some sort of big dinner. I wandered from the living room into the kitchen I grabbed a handful of cheese and started to put it into my mouth. I then remembered that I wasn't eating any dairy products these days. I needed a place to spit it out and throw the rest of the cheese away. I didn't want to do it in the kitchen in front of everyone. So I went up the hallway and into the bathroom. I dumped the cheese into the trash. At that moment lucidity came back. I was dreaming. It didn't matter what I ate. Awesome.

I walked back down the hallway again. There was a houseplant on a little table I pulled off some leaves. I had never eaten the leaves I had picked previously, so I could do it now. I wanted to make the leaves taste like chocolate.

But then I decided to take the easy and sure route. I remembered that my grandma had kept chocolate in a certain cupboard. Surely my mind could recreate this for me.

I opened that particular cupboard door and, sure enough, there was part of a large Hersey bar there on the lower shelf. I picked it up and unwrapped the last few squares. It looked like it had been melted at one point, but I didn't care, I was going to make this dream chocolate taste great, no matter what.

I took a bite, and it tasted just like Hershey's milk chocolate. Not my favorite, but it was satisfying, nonetheless. I then looked over at the table nearest the hallway and saw that there was a huge chocolate bar sitting right there waiting for me. This monster bar had to weigh at least ten pounds. It had a white wrapper and on I could see that the bar was divided up into many different flavors. The top corner that I was opening was dark chocolate with fig. Next to it was dark chocolate with pomegranate. This was going to be great. I broke off a large chunk that was mostly fig, but with a little pomegranate. I took a bite and it was wonderful.

I walked into the living room again and saw my aunt, "Tia," I said, "Tell me something about myself that you think is special." That was the first thing I thought of to ask. I like to get insights from dream characters (my mind) about my good qualities. "Well," she started. "You''ll need to give me a little more time. I'm not good at coming up with things spur of the moment." 

(My subconscious couldn't come up with anything. How sad. ).

I then decided to move on. I opened the front door and flew outside. I saw that my mom's house was right across the street. I flew over to it and saw my mom standing on the driveway calling for my grandma. I looked around and couldn't see my grandma. But I looked again at my mom and she was so young and thin, just like pictures I had seen from when she was younger. It was fun to see my mom like this. I looked and saw my aunt again next to her. She was also much younger and thinner. I said to her, "Hey I just saw you over in the house." She looked at me and smiled and nodded.
*

And that's all I remember from this first part of the dream. I'm happy that I was able to have had such a long dream and remember all that I did. It wasn't the most spectacular lucid dream ever, but every lucid dream is good practice for future lucid dreams that are spectacular.

Lucid Dream (Part Two):

*I was in an apartment or dorm room. It was full of people. I noticed that on wall had hooks all over it for everyone to hang up their backpacks. I thought that was a good idea since so many people lived here. I saw two girls in the kitchen they looked like twins and were cooking something on the stove.

I then see J come up to me. He looks younger than in real life and he was super HOT. As I saw him I became lucid. He ginned at me with a seductive smile and I smiled back. The next thing I know is that we are on the floor making out and getting intimate.

Then there is a transition and I am sitting on the floor and I pull out my phone. I decide to see what I look like, so I take a selfie. I notice that my hair is all messy and curly. I have to remind myself that I always look different in dream mirrors. So I then stand up and see that I am next to a very large mirror. As I look at myself in it, I morph my reflection so I look as gorgeous and sexy as possible.

I then look over and see that a couple of guys are watching me. I decide to have a little fun. I slowly take off my shirt. But as I look in the mirror, I notice that my body is all clear, as if it were made of glass. That fascinated me even more, so I finish taking off my clothes and just watch my glass body as I dance slowly in front of the mirror.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I want to catch up again with recording my dreams here. This is from two night ago:



Obviously dreaming and lucidity are on my mind. But sometimes things get pretty mixed up in dreams. Almost 10 years of lucid dreaming and I still have nights like this.

*In the first dream I was with a group of people in a place that looked similar to the backyard in the house I grew up in. I was looking at a dirt slope and saw a cicada nymph that was about to hatch out into its adult form. My eyes had a macro view as I saw the exoskeleton start to split and the adult head start to emerge. I thought this was the coolest thing ever, so I went to get my phone/camera so I could film the process.

I knew I had left my phone on a table, but when I got there it wasn't there. I frantically started looking around. How could I have misplaced it? I'm usually so careful with my phone. I started shouting out to everyone there to help me find my phone. I looked back over and saw that the cicada was about halfway out. I was missing this! I kept running around in search of my phone when I suddenly "woke up".

I was back in my bed and I looked over and my phone was on my night stand. Duh, that was just a dream. Of course. Typical dream--can't find my camera to take a picture of something cool. I then jumped up out of bed and grabbed my camera and headed out to the backyard where everyone still was. Now I could take a picture of the cicada.

Haha. Completely missed lucidity on that one!


Dream 2:

I was talking to someone about a book. We had also been talking about lucid dreaming. I told the person (a lady, I think) I was with that it was pretty easy to enter a dream. I started walking her through the steps. First you get into a relaxed state, then you start picturing what it is you want to dream about.

I started thinking about that book. I remembered a scene where there was a girl who was running down the street. I started thinking about it. Soon I saw the girl and the neighborhood appear in front of my eyes.

I told the lady who I was with that I was going to enter a scene from the book. I told her that I was already seeing the image appear before me. I told her the next step was to solidify everything, so I could make myself enter the dream.

I then saw everything more clearly. My vision was following this girl down the street. I now knew that I had to solidify my own body. I imagined my legs running and swinging my arms. I soon could see my arms as I ran. I looked down and saw my feet. This was progressing nicely.

I then reached out and rubbed my hands together. Yes. I was fully in the dream. Yes, I was lucid. Awesome!

I continued following the girl. Something told me this was important. She went in to a house. I followed.

And that's all I remember. I must have lost lucidity.

I feel bad I lost the chance to have a nice long lucid dream where I accomplish many goals. But I should always be happy anytime I get lucid , even if the dream's short and I get there is strange ways. It shows dreaming and lucidity were on my mind.*

----------


## Twoshadows

Sad dream last night.

*I dreamed I was with my older sister. She and I were in a large house going upstairs. She seemed so strong and fast. I commented to her about how she seemed so athletic. Something about this seemed strange. She said that this reminded her of that time long ago when we went on a big hike together and how fun that was. That it was before she got sick.

I thought about how sick she had been with cancer. How she was bedridden. My mind was suddenly trying to remember when she got better. How was she suddenly so health and athletic.

BLAM

The thought hit me hard. She wasn't better. She had died. This was just a dream. I woke up with a start.*

It would have been nice to have stayed lucid and had a nice dream spending time with my sister again. But I guess it wasn't meant to be.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

Sometimes it's almost painful (and by this I mean very very painful) to wake up from a dream where you missed such obvious dream signs. One of my most common dream signs is trying to take a picture and finding the camera is broken. And yesterday I read through the Tasks of the Month and read about the one to hand President Obama a baby. That wasn't one I was planning on trying first. I was going to go with looking at the sky and walking through a wall. But my mind must have remembered the Pres Obama task because it put Obama right there in my dream. It was trying to hand lucidity to me on a golden platter. And I blew it.


*Dream:

I was in the place I used to live. Seems like a few family members were there but I can't really remember who.

And all of a sudden President Obama walks in the door. With him are two older Muslim men that looked to be leaders of other countries. One was especially old and wrinkly but still very tall. Obama made himself comfortable on the couch while the two men stood right behind him.

I was surprised to see Obama there in my living room without having any advanced notice (but obviously not surprised enough to do a reality check). I pulled out my phone and asked him if I could take a picture of him because I knew no one would believe me if I told them Obama had come to my house. He didn't seem to care. I tried to take a picture, but I couldn't find the right buttons on my phone. It was as if my phone were completely foreign to me. I fiddled around a little hoping that I would figure it out.

Obama and the men start talking together in another language that I couldn't understand. I decided I wanted to text Jeff and tell him to come and see Obama, not because he particularly liked him, but it's not every day the POTUS is in your house conducting what appeared to be a very private meeting. Again, I can't get my phone to work. Nothing looked right or familiar.

The meeting goes on and on, and I am starting to stress because I want to get a picture or contact Jeff before the meeting is over. But my camera/phone is not cooperating.

At this point I should have gone lucid. I really should have. I practice this dream sign during my waking hours. This is my most common dream sign. It happens all the time in dreams. Most of the time I recognize it now.

But not this time.

The only thing that could have made this dream worse is if I had been holding a baby....or if there was an obvious portal there on the wall.

Finally Obama and the men get up and go outside. I follow them, still messing with my phone.

There are a couple black limos parked out on the road. I watched them all climb in and drive away. 

I then woke up.

After kicking myself multiple times I tried to re-enter the dream. But it was too late.

*

----------


## Twoshadows

*I had a lucid dream a few nights ago, It was one of these where I don't remember where it started, but as soon as I became lucid I knew I needed to tackle something big. Lately I have been just flying around, which is fun, but it's not that exciting to write about afterwards.

So I decided I needed to get to the moon. It had been years since I had been. I decided to try the method that successfully got me there the previous time. It was just to do a complete scenery change.

So I concentrated. And everything started to shift. Finally it all became clear. And the thing that became clearest was the fact that I was not on the moon. This looked just like pictures I had seen of Mars. Hey, if you can't go to the moon, Mars is still cool, right? So I started walking around. I needed to explore. But as I started walking around,  things started looking more and more familiar. I was disappointed to see that I was not actually on Mars but in the desert near my house that very much resembles Mars.

I suppose I should be happy that not only did I become lucid, but that I was able to change the scenery, even though it wasn't exactly the results I had wanted.

I woke up not long after realizing where I was.*

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:

In this dream I was dating a black guy. But he never shows up in the entire dream. Instead, I am hanging out with his younger brother. In the dream I was supposed to be about 19 or 20. The younger brother is about 16.  I can tell he likes me. He is flirting and being cute and super funny. I am laughing and having a good time. But then I realize that I shouldn't be doing this, so I try to remind him that I am dating his brother and that we probably shouldn't be hanging out as much. But he doesn't seem to care at all and doesn't stop flirting. And I am left torn, knowing that I should leave, but having a good time and not really wanting to.


Dream 2:

There is some sort of convention that is going to start the following week. I'm currently staying in the hotel where the convention will happen. And I can hear the lady who is taking reservations say that they are almost all booked for that week. I knew I needed to act fast and book my room. I reach for my purse and can't find it. So the rest of the dream I am running around to all the places that I had been where I could have left it.

Dream 3 (Fragment):

I'm at this big house/mansion. I walk all around it exploring. I find a basement room that actually open up to a harbor with a dock and everything. I walk towards the dock. I suddenly see what I think are killer whales. I carefully walk closer. But I can now see that they are something dead floating at the bottom of the clear water by the dock. I look down and see that they are huge black and white mice about the size of a large dog....just dead and laying on the bottom.

Dream 4:

I'm in a car with Roger driving. I'm in the backseat with my mom. We aren't wearing seatbelts and are kind of laying sideways (the way I was laying in real life). Suddenly I see Roger start to head off the road towards a ditch. I call out and he straightens out just in time. He admits that he was going to sleep. He said he was fine to drive again. I said sternly, "No, you are not! You need to go home and take a nap!" [This is the dream I think I had right as I was drifting back to sleep after waking up in the night.]


Dream 5:

Seems like I had another dream where I was at my mom's house. The details are right there on the edge of my memory.*

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a WBTB and had the longest LD I've had in a couple of months.

Lucid Dream:

I was in what was supposed to be my bedroom. I had been trying to do a WBTB but had been interrupted. Someone had woken me up and made me come out of my room. I was feeling a little grouchy. I really wanted to be able to go back to sleep so I could have a lucid dream. It had been a while since I had been so busy, and I thought that this morning would be the perfect time. I walked back into my room. My twin bed was in the middle of a very small room. There were two doors to the right of the bed. One of the doors (the one that I had walked through) was a sliding door that was grey in color. The rest of the room was light blue in color. There was another door near the foot of the bed, also on the right side that was a normal door that was painted white. 

I walked around my bed toward the window on the other side of the room. I could see through the sheer curtains that it was already light outside. Quite light. It would be way to late to try to go back to bed now. I felt frustrated.

I looked down at my right hand. I saw that my ring finger was very short and stubby. It was also fat--more like a thumb than a finger. I wiggled my fingers and saw that it bent more to the side than straight over like the other fingers. What a weird ugly hand I had. Why couldn't I be normal like everybody else?

Another girl suddenly came into my room. I don't remember who it was, but my dream self seemed to be comfortable with her in my room. I showed her my hand, wanting sympathy. Her response was to hold up her own hand. She had a pinky finger that was almost exactly like my ring finger. It was also super short and fat.

HEY!

I know what this means. Duh. Why did that take me so long to recognize that I was dreaming??

But that doesn't matter. I'm lucid now. I need to do some *Tasks of the Month*. *Aaaa....what were they again??? Oh yeah. Look at the sky and hand Obama a baby. And something else, but I can't remember. Well, I'll just start with those two and maybe the others will come to me. Where could I find Obama? No--look at the sky first--that's the easy one. Get that one checked off and then work on the harder one.

So I ran over to the window again. I pulled back the sheer curtains and saw that the sky was a beautiful dark blue with layers of white clouds on the horizon. It was completely normal. But that was okay, it didn't have to be weird or anything to be counted. Okay, not bad. I had one task down. Now on to another.*

[There is a transition here and a missing piece that I no longer remember.]

I was in a car with a little girl and her mom. Something had gone on with me and the girl. I think we must have been talking about lucid dreaming. Her mom didn't seem to happy with it. I had been telling the girl to look at the sky so she could do the Task too. The mom didn't want her girl to try to do any "Task". I then made eye contact with the girl and motioned for her to do the "finger through palm" Reality Check for her mom, so her mom would understand that we were lucid dreaming and this was all okay.

I watched as the girl told her mom to look at her hand. She placed her finger on her palm and slowly pushed it though. The mom's eyes got big as the finger slowly came out the back side. I smiled and shugged my shoulders a little when the mom looked back at me.

[Another transition and missing time here.]

I was now flying over a beach. I looked out over the water and could see some very large waves coming in. I saw a crowd standing on the shore. I flew to them and warned them about the waves. I told them that since this was a lucid dream that they all had the power to fly away. I showed them how I was flying and how it was possible. I then grabbed the hands of two young girls and started flying. I didn't wait and see if anyone else flew away too.

The girls were a bit heavy. I told them that they could help us fly better. I told them to kick their legs like they were swimming. And so they did, and at that point we flew so much faster and higher.

We flew for a while and I noticed that I was now in a building. I wanted to do something else. I saw a woman below me that I knew was the girls' mother. I landed and let go of the girls and immediately started flying again. I tried to think of something to so. I saw a guy below me. I wondered if I should kiss him. But as soon as I got close he said very firmly, "No--You won't be kissing me!" Wow, that had never happened before. Usually Dream Characters like me to kiss them--or are at least indifferent. Alright then, fine--I don't want to kiss anybody that doesn't want to be kissed. I would find something else to do.

I flew into another room. There was a younger teenage boy in the room listening to an I-pod. He was too young to kiss. But I realized that his I-pod could give me the opportunity to do another task I had wanted to do. I wanted to listen to a new song from my favorite band *Angels and Airwaves*--something that they hadn't written yet--something that my mind made up that would sound like them.

I asked the boy to share his I-pod with me for a few minutes. He was okay with that. The boy's mom was then there by him and asked if I was going to play love songs. I could tell that she would not be happy unless I was playing love songs. I told her that Angels and Airwaves had quite a few songs that could be considered love songs. I then started to sing the song Breathe by them: "Don't you know, that I love you..." See, that was a love song. And then suddenly Daniel was behind me and started to sing the words to "True Love" by them. Yes, thank you Daniel for supporting me.

We had them convinced. I looked at ithe I-pod and decided that the best thing to do this was to just expect the song to be there and to push play. But like most devices in dreams it was super confusing. 

I couldn't tell how to make it work. I finally got it to play music, but it didn't sound like Angels and Airwaves at all. How disappointing. This would be the third time I had tried this goal and failed. I tired several more times and had no luck. Why was this goal so difficult for me?

I noticed that we weren't alone in the room anymore. A group of saxophone players had come in to the room. Their jazz band was starting to play music of their own. I tried to ask if they would stop while I tried one more time. But they continued to play.

Well, I at least got music. Just not the music I had wanted.


[There is another transition here.]

I was back a the beach. I knew I needed to get on with the *Task of finding Obama so I could hand him a baby.** As I flew over the people on the shore I scanned it for our president. But a young beautiful black woman held up her arms and waved me down. I knew she wanted to go flying with me. I flew down and grabbed her arm and together we flew back up into the air. I decided to ask for her help. Sometimes dream characters can be very helpful.

I told her I was trying to find President Obama. Did she know where I could find him. She said yes, she could help me. She pointed down to the shore. Below us I saw an older black man who was dressed in a dark suit. He stood out from all the others on the beach who were wearing swim suits. He was not Obama but looked to be a security guard of some sort.

We landed next to him and the girl started talking to him. She obviously knew this man. She told him that I needed to meet Obama so I could complete my Task. He looked at me with a little bit of a skeptical look. But the girl told him that this was my dream. That's why we had been flying. This would be okay. Could he please help me.

The security guard softened a bit at that point. He told me he wasn't supposed to do this, but he handed me his phone and said I could call the president. I looked at the phone. I had no idea how to use it. I handed it back and asked for help. The man pushed a few buttons and soon the phone was ringing. He handed it back to me.

"Hello?" President Obama answered. Gulp. What do I say? But I just spit it all out-- I was trying to complete my Task of the Month and I really needed to meet him so I could hand him a baby. He paused and then told me he was in the middle of eating a pizza. I told him I really needed him to do this. Again, he said he was busy--that he had other things to do that were way more important.

At this point I decided to lie. I told him that this Task was extremely important to do as well. That if he didn't do this something horrible would happen to the world. This was actually a life and death situation.

He then sounded like he would consider meeting me.*

But at that point I woke up.

I had two immediate thoughts; I was so disappointed that I hadn't finished that Task. I also had a huge wave of panic as I realized that I had come to the end of an extemely long lucid dram and I wasn't sure I could remember all of it. I grabbed a piece of paper and started writing down key words:

Room, Hand, Girl

Sky

Car, Girl, Mom, Finger thru Palm

Etc

I finished my list. Phew. I was happy that I had remembered most of what happened apart from a few transitions. 

And then I woke up. For real.

There was no list. Aaa, I would have to do it again. But I realized that it came pretty easy this time because I had written it all out in my dream. That wasn't the first time I had done this.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dreams three days in a row. I'm on a roll. I love it.

*I did a Wake Back to Bed. The beginning of the dream is fuzzy. I can't remember the moment I became lucid. I remember standing in the kitchen of an author (one I had recently been reading about in real life). He was an older man but still very nice looking. I knew I was dreaming at this point so I went up to him and started to kiss him. He seemed very happy to kiss me back. The next thing I know is we are in his bedroom. He is partly undressed and climbing into bed. I look around and see his wife's stuff all around me, on the nightstand, floor, on the bed. Even though I knew this was a dream this suddenly felt completely wrong. I wanted nothing to do with this. I needed to leave. 

But since I did know this was a dream I decided to be creative about it. I went back out into the living room. There were helium balloons all around from a party for one of his kids. I grabbed a large bunch of them, holding them by the strings. I went back into the bedroom and told the author to follow me out to the front yard. We both walked out of the house and into the yard. I then told him I needed to leave. And at that point I let the balloons start carrying me up into the air. He looked at me sadly as I left, saying nothing. I floated higher and higher.

I suddenly came to the edge or top of a large dome. I "remembered" that this city was under a dome, that it was a protection from something out in the world. (I think I was a little less lucid now--at least I was letting a new story line pull me in.) I wanted to see what was out there, what this city was being protected from. I floated around looking for a door of some sort. I finally found a door-like opening and exited the dome.

To my surprise a huge space battle was happening right outside the dome (think the first scene of Star Wars III only closer to the land). All kinds of space ships large and small were whizzing by me shooting at each other. I was still clinging to the balloons. I must have been lucid enough to know I couldn't get hurt because I wasn't worried at all. I thought this was amazing to witness a battle like this so close up. The "graphics" were incredible (thank you mind). I watched this happening all around me for a while before deciding to land and see what was happening on the ground.

I found myself in a building. People that I knew were "enemies" were all around me. I no longer had the balloons but I knew I could still float, and I also made myself invisible. I hovered near the fairly low ceiling. At some point someone figured out that I was there and for the next 15-20 minutes or more (that's what it felt like) I was moving from place to place in the building trying to avoid capture. I was never really worried, but found this rather exciting. I knew that they couldn't catch me, or if they did it wouldn't be bad. At one point I remember finding a room with a baby. I woke up the baby and had to put it back to sleep. I also found myself in a kids room with a lot of bunk beds.

And that's all I remember. 

Although I do remember a scene that I have no idea where it fits in. At one point when I was quite lucid I remember looking for something to eat. I went out from a house into a backyard and found a fruit tree. This tree had strange fruit on it. They were large and green. I picked one and found that the rind was very tough. The one I picked had split open, though, so I could easily pull the rind back and get to the fruit. It was white and soft and creamy--almost like a banana that's been put in a blender. It was very sweet and tasted a bit like a vanilla milkshake, but not as cold. I sucked it out, not having to chew it at all. It was quite good.*

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is the dream from 2 days ago (the first of the three in a row).

*Lucid Dream:*

*It was night and I was with Jeff walking on this path up a hill. We were looking for something (a museum, maybe). At one point I remember lifting up my legs (like when you're a kid holding your parents' hands and letting them swing you along). I think this made me go lucid because I was trying to figure out how I could be doing this while only holding one of Jeff's hands.

We got to the top of the hill. We were on a kind of covered patio. Behind us was a door. In front of us was a rail where we could look down at a large pool of water far below. I could also see a building and a dock by the water.

Jeff then says to me, "Did you notice how when we move our hair doesn't move in the wind?" I said, "Yeah, I did notice. I think that's because we're lucid." I then said, "I know a good way to find out for sure if we're dreaming. Let's jump off this and down to the water below. If our hair doesn't move, that means were dreaming."

Jeff agrees to jump with me. We then run to the edge and hop the railing. I didn't even think to try to fly. I feel super heavy and we fall fast. I notice feeling that very real feeling of my stomach lurching as I fall. The fall is long enough that I had the chance to look over at Jeff and see that his hair is perfectly still. I call out to him and point that out.

Finally we hit the water and sink quickly to the bottom like a heavy rock. I'm a hundred percent positive that this is a dream now, so I don't worry about breathing. In fact, I start to talk to Jeff under the water.

*
And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a Wake Back To Bed this morning. I was actually awake for several hours before falling back to sleep. But I decided to give it a shot anyway. I lay back down with my mp3 player. I was listening to U2's album October playing super softly. I suddenly felt myself start to drift, so I decided to turn off the music. Then after a while I realized I was still hearing music, so I turned the music off again. (I'm not sure which one was the real one and which was the dream).

I remember being in my mom's house. We had talked about remodeling it. I walked out to the garage and suddenly realized that it was in the middle of being remodeled. When did that happen? There was a huge round hole in the side of the garage and the whole garage was about ten times its usual size. The front was gone and huge stone pillars were being built on what was to be a beautiful new entry of the house in front of the garage.

The next thing I remember is seeing a friend from high school. I had had a crush on this friend for a few years and he didn't ask me out for a real date until I had gone away to college and was serious with another guy. Yep, sad story.

Anyway, in the dream I was glad to see him and we were laughing and having a good time. Then suddenly he morphed into a guy I had had a crush on in the fifth grade and who moved away so I had never kept in touch with him. Oh, how I had liked that guy. His name was Jason and he sat next to me. He had long dark brown hair and light brown skin (he may have been part Mexican or Native). He was always really nice to me and a protector of sorts. The guy who sat on the other side of me was often a jerk to me, and Jason would stand up for me. As a shy fifth grader I thought that was so amazing.

Sooo, we were in a van and were talking, flirting and laughing. At some point I became lucid. I told him I wanted to take him flying. As is typical in my lucid dreams I didn't immediately realize that since I was dreaming he wouldn't be real. I kept on thinking he was really there, and now since I was lucid I could take him flying and show off a little.

I held on to his arm and we took off into the air. We were still at my mom's property and we started flying above it. I was having trouble getting much height. Every time I thought we were high in the air I realized our feet were about to drag the ground. I told Jason to start moving his arms and hands like he was paddling though water. He did and we started getting higher. 

I told him I wanted to fly to the lake (now we were back to where I live). As we flew to the water I saw that it was more like a ride at Disneyland. I could see two whales that reminded me of the whales on the Storybook Land canal ride. As I got closer I could even see the whales' eyes open and close. I thought that was really cool. I landed in the water next to a waterfall and we swam a little. Then I suddenly realized that Jason had morphed into a baby.

The absurdity of that reminded me that I was lucid dreaming and that I really needed to get serious and do a task.

The first task that came to mind was the Ask a DC to share their favorite dream. I looked around and saw a young boy who looked to be about seven years old. He had brown hair,  a sprinkle of freckles across his nose, and two front teeth that seemed too big for his mouth. I approached him and asked if he would tell me his favorite dream. He crinkled up his nose and gave me a mischievous look and thought for a second. Then he started, "Well, there were these two clown fish. And there were also these two dirty people. And they were swimming. And then they bumped into a log." He stopped and laughed. That was apparently the end of the dream. I wanted to clarify--in his little kid "accent" I couldn't tell if he had said "clown fish" or "clam fish", so I asked him. "Clowwwwn fish", he emphasized. 

Cool. It was a very simple kid-like dream. But it would work for the task. But as always, I wanted to repeat the task and see what other results I could get. 

I looked and saw a guy next to me. I was pretty sure it was my childhood crush, now morphed back into an adult, but looking a little different. I asked him if he would tell me his favorite dream. He grinned at me and started, "There were these two clown fish and two dirty--"

"No-no--You don't get to repeat the kid's dream. You have to come up with one of your own." I interrupted. [Yep, my mind is always trying to cheat a little.]

He stopped and I could tell he was pondering. So I looked around and saw another guy standing not far behind the kid. He looked like Bill Clinton, yet the lower half of his face was all narrow and pinched together like an alien face. I called out to him "Hey Bill Clinton Alien Dude. Tell me your favorite dream." The Bill Clinton Alien Dude stood there looking at me with a small, thoughtful, but creepy smile.

I suddenly jerked awake.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream on the first of March that I haven't had a chance to write up yet. 

I don't remember the beginning, but as soon as I became lucid I wanted to do a task, but I hadn't seen which tasks had been chosen yet for the month. I had remembered there was a list of tasks that people had been voting on. I tried to remember what they were. I thought if I could remember what they were then I had a chance, at least, of getting one right.

The first task that popped into my mind was Telling a Dream Character that they aren't Real. I'm not sure why I always think this is the task. I have fallen back on this one many times when I can't remember the real task.

There was a nice looking young man next to me. I blurted out, "Did you know that this is my dream and you aren't real?" The man smiled at me and said something funny, which unfortunately, I can't remember anymore. We had a short discussion and he was just the nicest guy. Dream characters are so unpredictable. I have had some pretty rude ones in the past, so this was quite pleasant. I just wish I remembered what we talked about. 

Then I knew I needed to get back to the tasks.

So I thought for a while then seemed to remember that there was a task of eating off a dream character's plate and seeing what their reaction was (I still haven't checked back to see if that was on the list, but I'm kind of doubting it).

As luck would have it, I was in a restaurant. It was a buffet, and I was standing next to a table full of people who had full plates of food. I felt a little awkward, but then reminded myself that this was just a dream. I went up to the closest person, reached my hand down to their plate, then scooped up a handful of food off their plate. I don't remember what it was, but as I ate it I remember thinking that it was tasty. The person looked up at me with a weird look, but said nothing. I then proceeded to go from plate to plate using my fingers to scoop up food from each and then stuffing it into my mouth. For some reason, in lucid dreams when I eat, I always stuff as much food into my mouth as I can. I think it's because the food isn't quite as flavorful in dreams as in real life, so I feel like I need more at a time. The food almost instantly dissolves in my mouth so I can then take another huge bite of food.

The people at the table were amazingly good natured at my rude and socially unacceptable behavior. I tried to explain (between mouthfuls) that this was for a task I needed to do for Dreamviews.

After doing this for a few minutes I tried to remember another task to attempt. I thought I remembered a task about eating dog food (my mind must have been on food). I decided to ask a dream character to help me out. "Where can I find dog food? Id there a store near here." The lady I asked then got a delighted look on her face. She happily told me that right next door to this restaurant was a place that was like a buffet, but for dogs. She took my arm and walked me out the door and to the dog food buffet next door. She told me that I should find all the dog food I needed.

As I looked around, it was truly like a people buffet, but with food geared for dogs. Some of the food was in warmers ready to fill a plate with. Other things were in large bin. I decided to start with the warm stuff. Again, using my hand, I scooped up a handful of warm food. It looked to me like chili rellenos. I put it into my mouth. It didn't taste like dogfood. It was better than some of the people food I had just eaten.

I then took another scoop of food. This was like a brownie with caramel. I looked around and saw the owner of this store. I said, "This is really good. Is this really dog food?" He smiles a secretive smile and said, "Well, if it's good enough for dogs, it's good enough for people." I had the impression that I wasn't the only one who ate this "dog food".

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream from Saturday Night:

I did an unintentional WBTB where I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep and finally drifted into dream mode. I sitting at a table with Marie, my best friend from high school. I was already lucid I remembered that I really wanted to do a Task of the Month. I was trying to remember what they were. I knew there was one where I had to ask a DC a question. Why was I having such a hard time remembering--I had recently done this one. But I thought it would be fun to do it again with my friend.

Finally I decided that Task was to ask the DC what their favorite thing was to do in a lucid dream. That sounded right. (Obviously it wasn't right, but now in retrospect, it's nice to have done something a little different since I had done the real Task already.)

So I said to Marie, "Tell me what you like to do in your lucid dreams?"

She suddenly perked up at the mention of lucid dreams, "Ahh, lucid dreaming...that's where I like to fly and do flips in the air."

As soon as she began to talk I suddenly remembered that Task about making fire and ice.

"That's cool." I quickly said to her. And then said, "You can also do this in lucid dreams."

I held out my hands. Unlike my dream where I had done this previously I held each hand in a separate cupped position. I concentrated on making a fire. First an orange glow appeared in each hand. I concentrated harder. I wanted flames. Soon I started seeing some detail. But something was odd. I could now see waving orange and yellow flames, but they looked like a cartoon fire. This was quite different that my other recent experience with making fire.

I thought about trying to make the flames look more real. But then suddenly, the flames felt hot. Very hot. That was different as well. I extinguished the flames quickly.

Now I needed to make ice. With my hands still cupped separately I concentrated on forming some ice. Soon I saw two shapeless white blobs form in my hands. I knew it was supposed to be ice. But it wasn't very good ice. It didn't even feel cold. I saw that I was close to a freezer. I walked to the freezer and opened it. Inside I saw some ice cubes sitting there in an otherwise empty freezer. I told myself that ice looked like _that._ So I needed to try again--this time with a good example in front of me that I could model. Within seconds I had exact copies of the ice cubes in my hands now. I had done it.


With the Tasks done I decided to find a way outside and fly and decide what else I wanted to do. I often make decisions while I'm flying.

I saw a large open window and flew out. I thought about what Marie had said about doing flips in the air. It had been a very long time since I had done dream flips. I suddenly really wanted to do some. I first tried a front flip. It felt so real as I did it. I tried a back flip next. That one felt really nice. Just a touch of dizziness while the world turned all around me. I did it again. and again.

Then I noticed that I was on a college campus. I looked down and saw a food stand. This stand had several different kinds of licorice. 

I love licorice. I reached for a package of black licorice. But before I could eat it I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Two recent LDs.

Notes:

LD 1:

Teeth falling out one by one til only one tooth is left. Become lucid. Fly around. Weird short guy. Go to kiss him but he is like a toy head...no body. Fly around. Having trouble getting high. See Simon...or is is Garfunkel?  (Need to look them up) Kiss him.

LD 2:

Lucid. Look at hands. Weird stubby fingers. Count them...about 7 fingers on one hand, about 20 on other hand. Look at feet. Same.

Take off clothes. Fly. Show off for DCs. Float to celing.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, I keep getting behind. I just got back home after being out of town for 3 weeks. So I've been away from home about 6 of the last 10 weeks. That makes it not only hard to record my dreams, but to have a consistent sleeping pattern and have lucid dreams. The good news is that I did have *two lucid dreams* in the last three weeks, even though I didn't get to do any scheduled WBTBs. The first dream was short, but I did *fly with a family member*. The next dream was pretty long. But I don't remember all the details, since I didn't record it at the time. I do remember *eating and flying over my town at dusk*. Both very pleasant things to do.

I also remember a non-lucid dream that had *Indiana Jones* and a *dinosaur* in it. you have to admit, that combination made for a cool dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a dream about monkeys and polar bears. For some reason our family/friends decided it was a good idea to let a polar bear wander around our house and yard/park area. I didn't like it. I felt it was a disaster waiting to happen. I learned real quick that if you laid down on the ground the polar bear would come sit on you. I was sure that if someone hadn't pushed it off it would have then decided to eat me. (Why was this a good idea to have a polar bear?)

At some point in the dream I was carrying around monkeys. I also remember losing my camera and trying to find it around this dirt pits.

Later we were building an enclosure for the polar bear (my idea, I'm sure). We were trying to get the last of the tall metal fencing up, but he bear kept trying to get out. 

This was a somewhat stressful dream.

I also remember a dream fragment of a tall man sillouetted on a road. I knew he was important.

----------


## Twoshadows

*First off, last night is my 10th years anniversary for my first lucid dream. Ten years ago today I joined dreamviews (4-20-06). Also, something strange: I woke up this morning and looked at the clock at exactly 4:20. Conincidence? I think not.* 

I remember a few dreams from last night, though I don't remember a lot of details from each of them. But I want to write them down so I can get back in the habit of recording my dreams every day. Life's better that way.

*Dream 1:* I was with my sister getting ready to go in a plane somewhere. I don't remember much of this except her holding my hand in excited anticipation. I don't know where we were heading.

*Dream 2*: I was in a car with Daniel, and he was driving way too fast on these crazy windy dirt roads that went along desert clifs and mesas (inspired by a video I watched before bed.)

*Dream 3*: I was watching my friends who had taken a houseboat/kayaking trip to Face Canyon without me. They had kayaked to the end and were trying to figure out how to exit the canyon so they could hike. The water level was low. (inspired by a real trip to Face Canyon last year)

*Dream 4:* Sex with Jeff

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a bunch of dreams last night. The most I have remembered in a while. I think it really helps that I told myself the night before that I needed to remember them so I could write them in my Dream Journal. None of them were particularly long or vivid. But I'm glad I remembered what I did.

*Dream 1:* 

I was in my old childhood neighborhood. I saw a nearby house (one East of the school) had burned down. Then as I watched I saw a big truck some barreling down the street and smash in to the house next to it. It was quite shocking I hoped the people inside were okay since the truck took about a third of the house down.

Later I am in the house next to the two that had been destroyed. I am with a former roommate Bonna and a few freinds. I told them I had a really bad feeling about staying in this house. I was sure that this house was next to be destroyed. I finally convinced them to evacuate. It was then like a treehouse because we were climbing down a ladder. I'm pretty sure that I noticed a fire in the house as soon as were were down.

[This was inspired because I had looked up my old neighborhood on Google maps before bed.]

*Dream 2:*

I was walking down the street in a neighborhood near the church I went to growing up in LA. I suddenly realized that I could fly. I don't think I was lucid, yet some of my actions were similar to things I do while lucid. I flew slowly straight up in the air. I started to have trouble getting very high. I knew my trick for flying was to not _push_ myself higher, but to make the scenery move around me. So I focused on the scenery getting lower and lower around me, and I saw that I was getting quite high. But then I found myself under some power lines. I've heard that this is a problem for some lucid dreamers, but I've only had this happen once before. I realized that I was very close to the energized lines. I could hear a buzz and feel my hair start to stand up on my head and arms.

[This was also inspired because I had looked up my old neighborhood on Google maps before bed.]

*Dream 3:*

I don't remember how this dream started but I found myself in a large room. I had no pants on. I think I was doing laundry. But then these guys started coming into the room to play video games. I think Kasey, Daniel,  and David were there. I tried to get my pants on quickly before they noticed. I should have gotten lucid on this one.

*Dream 4:*

I was in a Japanese store buying what was called "noodles" but it looked more like a crumbly cake. The Japanese man who ran the store asked if I were traveling. I said, No, I was local.

*Dream 5:*

I went in this large kitchen. I was barefooted. I noticed something on the ground right in front of the fridge. As I looked closer I saw that someone had stepped on a tarantula. Its body had been squished, but it was still alive and trying to walk and pull it's mangled body with it. it was a horrible sight. There was a huge amount of white paste-like guts coming out the back of the spider. I wanted to kill it and put it out of its misery, but I had no shoes on and couldn't step on it. But I didn't know if I could have anyway.

[This was inspired by an incident that happened earlier that day where I found a big black widow and tried to kill it with a shovel. I only hit it's body the first time and had to give it a second whack. Hate when that happens.]

*Dream 6:*

I was trying to sleep. I realized that my bed was in a crowded mall or airport. I was in a smaller room that was just off the main area, but the head of my bed was right were the opening of the room connected. It gave me a weird feeling to have all these strangers walking within a few feet of my head. I thought of trying to move my bed further into the room so I wouldn't be as close. But then I started hearing what I thought was hypnagogic audio hallucinations. I could hear a man's voice clearly talking in my head. I remembered the times that I had been able to write down some of those weird things that were said in hallucinations in the past. I wanted to start writing down what I was hearing. I carefully found a pencil and paper without waking myself up completely. I started to write down what the man was still saying in my head. I no longer remember what was being said.  :Sad: 

*Dream 7:*

I was starting a hike with friends. I realized that I wasn't as prepared as I thought. I didn't have on my hiking boots. I had on sandals with a pair of socks. I tried to remember where we were hiking. This could work if we were hiking through water.

*Dream 8:*

I was sitting with my family. My dad (who passed away many years ago) was there talking to the family. I remember feeling happy about this, but at the time I didn't realize why.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did an unintentional WBTB this morning. I had woken up and was having trouble going back to sleep. I laid in bed for a couple hours and was pretty much ready to give up, when I started noticing I was having little dream snippets. 

I was in a small space ship in the *Star Wars* Universe. It had crash landed on a snowy bank. The space ship continued to slide, and to my horror I noticed that we were going off the edge of a cliff. I had R2D2 on my craft and he was able to slow us down to the point we stopped right on the very steep edge. It was so steep, however, that I had no idea how I would get out.

Then the dream skips to the point where I am face to face with a guy that looks like a *Jedi*. He was young with long blond hair. At first I thought he looked like Obi Wan (in episode 2). But then I notice he was younger and was a different person. For some reason I had my light saber out and I was ready to defend myself.

Then the dream skips to the point where I must have passed out and was laying in the lap of this Jedi and he was stroking my hair.

At that point I pop awake. I was disappointed because it had felt so peaceful to just lay all safe in the Jedi's arms and let him touch my hair. I wanted that to go on and on.

I was also disappointed because I felt that because I had fallen asleep for that short time that I would never get back to sleep so I could lucid dream.

But since I had some time before I had to get up I decided to give it another try. I got as comfortable as I could while laying on my back. I had ear plugs in and a shirt over my eyes because the light was starting to stream in my window. I willed myself to relax. Totally relax and let go. Let go... Let go...

I suddenly found that I was hearing a *great roaring noise*. I immediately knew that I was starting to transition. I was having a WILD. It had been a long time since I had had a successful WILD. I was pretty excited about this. But I made myself lay still and let it take me for a ride.

I was starting to see a visual that went along with the roaring. I was in what looked like a huge room. It was bigger than anything I had experienced. It reminded my of a hanger in a Star Destoryer, but bigger. I was being pulled through this feet first (because I was laying on my back in real life) at quite a fast speed. I watched the rust colored metal walls rush by me. As fast and noisy as this was, I felt quite safe. I was curious where this would take me. 


Suddenly I was spit out into *outer space*. I was going so fast. I was passing by stars and planets. Finally I decided that I was solidly enough in the dream that I could try to control it a little. I decided to try to slow down when I passed the next planet. Not a chance. I quickly passed it by. I tried again. I was still going too fast. Finally I saw a planet that looked just like Earth. I forced myself to slow and aim right at the planet. And I was able to drop down to the ground.

The dream was so long (it felt like well over an hour). I remember several things that I did, but I'm not entirely sure of the order, so I will put them together the best I can.

At some point I was at my *grandparents' house*. this house shows up in so many dream of mine. I think I went semi lucid at this point. I was cleaning it up and found all this really old *food*, like M&Ms and was eating them. I remember thinking "these are the old colors. Maybe I should save them." I also remember old cheese and wondered how safe it was to eat.

Then I was in a large store. I had a crowd gathered around me. I had remembered that I wanted to create my *halo (from Poet Anderson)*. I had done this in a previous dream, but decided to do it again. I guess I was going to show off to the crowd what I could do. I held up my hand and willed a halo to appear. Slowly I could see a golden tan line start to form. It swirled around forming a ball. I was proud of myself for being able to do this so easily, that I wanted to make it even more impressive. So I made it grow bigger and bigger. Soon it had a diameter of a couple feet.

Then It suddenly got solid and fell to the floor with a thud. I felt a little embarrassed since the crowd was still watching me. I decided to be dramatic and dive into my halo and disappear. I did so and was nearly successful. But I realized that all of me went inside the halo but my feet. So much for impressing the dream characters. I climbed back out of the halo and picked it back up, and flew away.

I remember another part of the dream where I was *flying a plane*. I was alone and realized that I didn't know how to fly a plane. But I told myself that since I was dreaming hat I could control it with my mind. I didn't have to know what the buttons and levers did. I did a fairly good job flying it, but my control was always a little delayed. I felt like I was going to crash into things but would barely miss at the last minute.

Then I was flying (without a plane) around a nice neighborhood in the snow. I noticed how each house had a really nice porch. I then flew to a mall. I passed a mirror and realized that I had no *make-up* on. I was a lady at a make up counter and asked if she could do my make-up. So I sat there as she put eyeliner and eye shadow on my eyes. The nit hit me that I was totally wasting my time. Why did I need make-up in my dream anyway. I looked in the mirror again and saw that the make up was very minimal. I shouldn't have bothered.

And that's all I remember. Perhaps more will come to me throughout the day.

----------


## Twoshadows

I've gotten a little behind again. I've been having some pretty interesting dreams, but I haven't written most of them down, so they are pretty much gone now.

I do remember a lucid dream I had a few days ago. I did two of the Tasks of the Month...from last month. I hadn't gotten on and read the new tasks yet, so in my mind I was still thinking of the tasks I never completed last month.

*Dream:*

I don't remember what I was doing. I may have been flying or standing on something high. I suddenly knew I was dreaming so I swooped down flying and immediately thought about completing the tasks of the month that I had been wanting to do, which were to drain the color out of something and to eat something inedible. 

I landed next to a table that reminded me a little of my dad's model train table when I was little. I saw a lot of plastic items on the table.  I wasn't sure what they were, but that didn't matter--I was going to* drain their color*. I started by focusing on this smooth rounds red thing. In just a few seconds it had faded to grey. I had known this would be easy.

I then focused on a yellow item. Then blue. Each time willing them to lose their color. I was satisfied by that point.

I then decided to look for something *inedible to eat*. I saw a small empty soda can, the kind that is about half as tall as the regular ones. I stuffed the whole thing in my mouth. I was glad it was not the full sized can. It took some work to crush it with my teeth. I got it condensed down quite flat...as if I had stepped on it. I kept chewing. I wondered if it would ever get small enough for me to swallow it. I was pretty sure that was required to be able to count it.

At this point I noticed the dream fading. I couldn't let that happen. I'm not sure what I did but the dream came back. I still had the can in my mouth. I continued to chew. I was happy to notice that is was finally dissolving. I felt the metal pieces in my mouth get smaller and smaller until they were gone.

I may have been talking to someone next. I think I was telling them how I am good at changing things in my dreams. I had out my left arm. I said that I would make it big. I watched it grow until it was cartoonishly large. Next I made it skinny  until it almost looked like a stick figure arm.

I felt satisfied at my accomplishments.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream:

I was going to Antelope Canyon with my friend M. I had driven us there and now we were waiting for our tour guide. Suddenly we see V. She tells us she had just gotten off a tour but wanted to come on our tour with us. I looked at M to see how she would react. I knew she and V had an unspoken competition going on for the number of times going through Antelope Canyon among other things.
M was keeping a straight face so I couldn't tell what she was thinking.

Suddenly the tour guide came. I realized that I hadn't put my hiking boots on. I also had a pile of things that needed to go back in the car. I didn't want to keep everyone waiting, so I told them to go on and I would catch up. I quickly got my boots on and took the stuff to the car and locked it. As I headed to find the others I noticed that I had left another pile of things I needed to put in the car. I picked them up and went back to the car...only to find I had locked the keys in the car. What would I do now. I couldn't take all this stuff with me on the hike. But I also couldn't leave it behind unprotected. 

I finally found that one of the car doors hadn't shut all the way, so I was able to get in and get my keys and lock it again. I rushed off to find my friends. 

Typical dream problems...

----------


## Twoshadows

I completed two *Tasks of the Month* last night. My lucid moment was tucked in the middle of a bunch of other dreams and I don't remember what exactly lead up to lucidity or how it faded.


I do remember that I was *lucid* and wanting to do the Tasks. I thought of the one *to taste in my mouth whatever I had eaten last.* At first I didn't think I could do this since I didn't remember eating anything in the dream. But I tried anyway. I worked my tongue around in my mouth until I noticed that I had some crackers in my mouth...mostly in my teeth, as if I had just chewed one up and swallowed most of it. It tasted like a butter cracker, and what was left was kind of smooth and slippery. 

Then I decided to do the other task which was* to stretch your arms and seeing how far they could reach*. I noticed I was on a road or alley. I could see walls on either side of the road. They were about 20 (or more) feet apart. I figured this would work nicely. I started with my right arm I reached out toward the wall. Since I had never tired this before I wasn't sure how easy or hard this would be. I just concentrated in my hand touching the wall. I could see it getting closer until finally I could feel the wall. I pressed my hand against the wall and then held out my left hand. I did the same thing, focusing on my hand touching the other wall. It didn't take long until that hand was pressed up against the wall as well.

It didn't really feel like I was stretching,  but I could see both hands on the walls that were 20 or so feet apart. So I had accomplished the task. It was cool to know that I had the ability to do that.

----------


## Twoshadows

I've had a couple ucid moments in my dreams over the past few days.

In the first dream I became lucid and was walking down a sidewalk next to some houses. The dream seemed very unstable.  I knew I had to ground myself in the dream or I would lose it. I decided to try to rub my hands together.  As I did so I noticed that my hands were barely touching. Part of the time my hands seemed to pass right through each other.  Then they would catch a little and I could feel the other hand for a sec. I did this until they felt a little more solid. Then I decided to do something I had never done in a dream. Not sure why I thought of this, but I decided to suck my thumb. I wanted more senses to be involved, I guess. At first I had trouble even getting my thumb in my mouth. I realized that the dream was still quite unstable.  Finally I got my thumb in my mouth and started sucking. It felt awkwardly real. I kept doing it. But the dream finally faded.


Then last night I had a dream where I became lucid and wanted to fly. I didn't feel like I had good control. I could barely get off the ground. So I did the trick where I imagine the things around me getting lower. Seems to be easier than making myself go higher for some reason.  I could see that this was working. The buildings around me got lower. I was able to see their roofs. I continued rising.

But that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream: 

I had gotten into a car crash where Roger (who is dead in real life) was killed. But then I saw that he had come back to life. A man had witnessed all this. I told the man that Roger was actually dead, but since this was a dream, he could come back to life. Saying this made lucidity wash over me. 

I took off flying. It took me a few jumps to really get in the air. But each jump lingered in the air, so I knew i was actually dreaming and gained confidence. Finally I was fully in the air. As I flew i remembered that I wanted to practice making fire. So I cupped my hands in front of me. I was excited to do this since it had been a while. 

At first nothing happened. Then I saw something appearing. A prefect cartoon fire was suddenly burning in my hands. It was complete with little brown campfire logs. The flames switched back and forth between solid yellow and solid red colors. It was the first time I remember creating something that formed as a cartoon.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a nice long dream last night that turned lucid.

*Lucid Dream:*

It started off as a typical high school dream where I went to school. At first I couldn't find my locker. The inside of the school was very large and open like the center of an indoor mall. I realized that I had come through a different door than normal, so I tried to backtrack and find the regular door. I tried for a while, but could never figure out where I was. I realized that I was about to be late so I tried to find my class. I then seemed to be confused whether the day started with first period or second period. I asked several people, but no one was able to give me a clear answer.  At one point the dream got weird and I was in a corner and laying on a sleeping bag next to a grill that had poison meat cooking on it that was supposed to be bait for the creatures that were unwanted in the school. I never figured out what the creatures were. Laying next to me was a guy L knew years ago from 7th grade Biology, Brad M.

I then remembered that I really needed to go to class. I kept trying to ask people. I saw Kierra and tried to get an answer from her about whether we were going to first period or second period. She gave me vague answers that answered nothing. I then noticed I had forgotten my backpack with my important notebook. I didn't even have paper and a pen. I finally went to the office and asked for some paper and pen. The lady gave me two sheets of paper and a pencil that broke immediately after she handed it to me, so all I had was a short stub. I wandered again in the large open area feeling frustrated that I didn't know where I was going. 

Then suddenly I started thinking, "I usually only have this problem in dreams. Too bad this is way too real to be a dream." But, as often happens, right after I thought that, I started questioning whether this could possibly actually be a dream. I decided it was worth checking. So I jumped in the air. I knew if I lingered, that meant I was dreaming. So I jumped....and lingered. I immediately started flying and exploring, thrilled that I was lucid and could finally stop worrying about school stuff. I saw a huge glass dome atrium and flew into that. It was beautiful and had plants and a waterfall. I flew around that area for several minutes. Then I tried to remember what the Task of the Month was, since I had looked a couple of days ago when I got on Dreamviews after not being here for several years. I had always enjoyed doing the Tasks. But nothing came immediately to mind and I didn't want to waste time figuring it out. So I did something that I had been wanting to do for a while. I landed next to a desk. I set my papers on the desk and began to draw. I wanted to draw an animal and bring it to life. The fastest thing I could think to draw was an ant (and I had done this with an ant in  previous dream). So I drew the ant and concentrated on it until it became 3D and started to crawl. I watched it until it crawled over the edge of the desk. Then I saw a pile of wool (for needle felting) next to me. I suddenly had an idea. I grabbed a handful and rolled it in my hands. I then looked at it. It looked like a shape I could make a bat out of. So I concentrated with my mind until I saw it start to move. At this point I let my subconscious take over and let it finish forming the bat. It had a white body with purple wings (not something my conscious self would have come up with.) the bat then took off and started fluttering around. Seeing that made me really happy.

I picked up more wool and started making more animals...an insect with long legs, another purple animal that I wasn't sure what it was. Then I made a hedgehog. After it took shape, it turned to me and smiled, then transformed itself into a turkey. I wasn't expecting that. I felt very satisfied and soon after that I could feel myself waking up.

----------

